# Cedere alla passione tradendo ciò in cui si crede??!



## Gatta80 (4 Febbraio 2014)

*Cedere alla passione tradendo ciò in cui si crede??!*

Buonasera a tutti, sono nuova, è la prima volta che scrivo ma vi leggo già da un po'. Ho bisogno di voi, dei vostri consigli, perchè sono in una situazione di stallo da cui non riesco ad uscire. Cercherò di sintetizzare il più possibile. Ho 35 anni, sposata da 5 ma conviviamo da 9 e stiamo insieme da quasi 12 anni. Amo mio marito, me ne sono pazzamente innamorata da quando ero all'Università e insieme abbiamo condiviso esperienze, siamo cresciuti, abbiamo fatto viaggi bellissimi, e nel tempo costruito e conquistato tutto ciò che di bello abbiamo ora. Non abbiamo ancora figli ma ne vorremmo. Lui..che dire, è sempre presente, mi riempie di attenzioni, mi dimostra ogni giorno quello che prova per me. Del sesso..non posso proprio lamentarmi, il desiderio c'è e non stiamo mai lontani più di qualche giorno..ma dopo tanti anni insieme..la passione non è quella degli inizi. Penso sia normalissimo, e credo che anzi, conservare una sessualità cmq soddisfacente anche dopo anni sia già qualcosa di prezioso. Premetto che in 12 anni insieme la fedeltà da parte mia è stata totale, ma senza sforzi, rinunce o savrifici, è stato per me del tutto naturale essergli fedele. Finché.. aime', solito maledetto cliché! Sul lavoro conosco un uomo, all'inizio dell'estate scorsa..48 anni, sposato, due figli. Bello, elegante, intrigante. Cominciano fra noi gli sguardi, quando capita di incontrarci, qualche battuta, più o meno maliziosa, qualche scambio di email, più o meno professionale..finché una sera non passa a trovarmi nella mia stanza..sono sola, è tardi..ci baciamo, con moooolta passione. Da li' cominciamo a scriverci tutti i giorni, a raccontarci molto di noi..ma ci incontriamo solo poche volte fuori, e niente sesso, solo baci e altro.. Io non la vivo bene, l'attrazione tra noi è fortissima, ma non vivo bene quest'avventura perchè va contro tutto ciò in cui ho sempre creduto, la lealtà e la sincerita' verso chi amo e chi mi ama, il rispetto. Ok ho riscoperto sensazioni ed emozioni forti, una passione ossessiva, forte, che non provavo da tempo. Ma a che prezzo!?mi sento falsa, so che tradisco la persona più importante della mia vita, che crede ed ha fiducia in me. Lui, invece, dice di non essere mai stato cosi' bene in vita sua, mi racconta che la moglie da tempo non prova piu' desiderio per lui, che si sente bene quando sta con me, che mi desidera moltissimo. E vorrebbe una relazione stabile. Io sono in crisi e decido di chiudere.


----------



## realista1 (4 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti, sono nuova, è la prima volta che scrivo ma vi leggo già da un po'. Ho bisogno di voi, dei vostri consigli, perchè sono in una situazione di stallo da cui non riesco ad uscire. Cercherò di sintetizzare il più possibile. Ho 35 anni, sposata da 5 ma conviviamo da 9 e stiamo insieme da quasi 12 anni. Amo mio marito, me ne sono pazzamente innamorata da quando ero all'Università e insieme abbiamo condiviso esperienze, siamo cresciuti, abbiamo fatto viaggi bellissimi, e nel tempo costruito e conquistato tutto ciò che di bello abbiamo ora. Non abbiamo ancora figli ma ne vorremmo. Lui..che dire, è sempre presente, mi riempie di attenzioni, mi dimostra ogni giorno quello che prova per me. Del sesso..non posso proprio lamentarmi, il desiderio c'è e non stiamo mai lontani più di qualche giorno..ma dopo tanti anni insieme..la passione non è quella degli inizi. Penso sia normalissimo, e credo che anzi, conservare una sessualità cmq soddisfacente anche dopo anni sia già qualcosa di prezioso. Premetto che in 12 anni insieme la fedeltà da parte mia è stata totale, ma senza sforzi, rinunce o savrifici, è stato per me del tutto naturale essergli fedele. Finché.. aime', solito maledetto cliché! Sul lavoro conosco un uomo, all'inizio dell'estate scorsa..48 anni, sposato, due figli. Bello, elegante, intrigante. Cominciano fra noi gli sguardi, quando capita di incontrarci, qualche battuta, più o meno maliziosa, qualche scambio di email, più o meno professionale..finché una sera non passa a trovarmi nella mia stanza..sono sola, è tardi..ci baciamo, con moooolta passione. Da li' cominciamo a scriverci tutti i giorni, a raccontarci molto di noi..ma ci incontriamo solo poche volte fuori, e niente sesso, solo baci e altro.. Io non la vivo bene, l'attrazione tra noi è fortissima, ma non vivo bene quest'avventura perchè va contro tutto ciò in cui ho sempre creduto, la lealtà e la sincerita' verso chi amo e chi mi ama, il rispetto. Ok ho riscoperto sensazioni ed emozioni forti, una passione ossessiva, forte, che non provavo da tempo. Ma a che prezzo!?mi sento falsa, so che tradisco la persona più importante della mia vita, che crede ed ha fiducia in me. Lui, invece, dice di non essere mai stato cosi' bene in vita sua, mi racconta che la moglie da tempo non prova piu' desiderio per lui, che si sente bene quando sta con me, che mi desidera moltissimo. E vorrebbe una relazione stabile. Io sono in crisi e decido di chiudere.




Sbrigatevi, tu e tuo marito, a fare 2 marmocchi. Iniziate un percorso con qualche centro specializzato che vi supporti, se non ce la fate da soli. Nel frattempo resisti, e concentrati sull'obiettivo. Se non è ancora successo niente di significativo a livello fisico, è tutto ancora possibile. In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Gatta80 (4 Febbraio 2014)

Fatto sta che, vedendolo ogni giorno..non riesco a chiudere definitivamente. Ci provo, funziona per un po..ma poi sento che mi manca, mi mancano i baci con lui, la passione, pura. E ci ricasco. Lui, soffre dei miei continui tira e molla, ma capisce la mia difficoltà, gli ho detto più volte che non sono il tipo da storie extra. Ma dice di provare sentimenti forti e che ci sarà sempre per me. Preciso che entrambi non abbiamo mai pensato minimamente all' idea di mettere in discussione le nostre famiglie. Lui l'ha messo bene in chiaro da subito, io, dopo un attimo di smarrimento, ho capito quanto sia prezioso quello che ho.Non sono mai stata innamorata del mio ex amante, attratta, infatuata, si, ma amore no. Anche se, dopo mesi di tira e molla, un po' di affetto c'è. Ma non provo grande stima nei suoi confronti, abbiamo poco in comune, non credo che satebbe mai potuto essere un compagno di vita anche se le cose fossero state diverse. E allora, perchè è così maledettamente difficile per me chiudere definitivamente??Perchè rappresenta la passione, il fuoco??!!io so che i miei bisogni più profondi, i miei desideri, i miei progetti, la mia vita è con l'uomo che ho scelto di sposare e che non voglio più tradire ma non trovo la forza per chiudere con quest'uomo  una volta per tutte e smettere di pensare a lui. 
P.s. ho dimenticato di precisare che mi sono avvicinata a lui in un momento delicato che stavo vivendo con mio marito, del quale non mi sento di scrivere ma che ora stiamo affrontando e ne stiamo, piano piano, uscendo..e lui mi ha ascoltata e mi è stato vicino.


----------



## realista1 (4 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Fatto sta che, vedendolo ogni giorno..non riesco a chiudere definitivamente. Ci provo, funziona per un po..ma poi sento che mi manca, mi mancano i baci con lui, la passione, pura. E ci ricasco. Lui, soffre dei miei continui tira e molla, ma capisce la mia difficoltà, gli ho detto più volte che non sono il tipo da storie extra. Ma dice di provare sentimenti forti e che ci sarà sempre per me. Preciso che entrambi non abbiamo mai pensato minimamente all' idea di mettere in discussione le nostre famiglie. Lui l'ha messo bene in chiaro da subito, io, dopo un attimo di smarrimento, ho capito quanto sia prezioso quello che ho.Non sono mai stata innamorata del mio ex amante, attratta, infatuata, si, ma amore no. Anche se, dopo mesi di tira e molla, un po' di affetto c'è. Ma non provo grande stima nei suoi confronti, abbiamo poco in comune, non credo che satebbe mai potuto essere un compagno di vita anche se le cose fossero state diverse. E allora, perchè è così maledettamente difficile per me chiudere definitivamente??Perchè rappresenta la passione, il fuoco??!!io so che i miei bisogni più profondi, i miei desideri, i miei progetti, la mia vita è con l'uomo che ho scelto di sposare e che non voglio più tradire ma non trovo la forza per chiudere con quest'uomo  una volta per tutte e smettere di pensare a lui.




Credo che sia normale...può capitare. Per questo, ti consigliavo di intraprendere con tuo marito il più grande dei progetti, che poi è l'ultimo che vi manca,da quello che ho capito. Spero per voi che la condivisione di una cosa così grande e importante, spazzi via tutti i dubbi.


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Sbrigatevi, tu e tuo marito, a fare 2 marmocchi. Iniziate un percorso con qualche centro specializzato che vi supporti, se non ce la fate da soli. Nel frattempo resisti, e concentrati sull'obiettivo. Se non è ancora successo niente di significativo a livello fisico, è tutto ancora possibile. In bocca al lupo.


Fate due marmocchi?
:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## Principessa (4 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Fatto sta che, vedendolo ogni giorno..non riesco a chiudere definitivamente. Ci provo, funziona per un po..ma poi sento che mi manca, mi mancano i baci con lui, la passione, pura. E ci ricasco. Lui, soffre dei miei continui tira e molla, ma capisce la mia difficoltà, gli ho detto più volte che non sono il tipo da storie extra. Ma dice di provare sentimenti forti e che ci sarà sempre per me. Preciso che entrambi non abbiamo mai pensato minimamente all' idea di mettere in discussione le nostre famiglie. Lui l'ha messo bene in chiaro da subito, io, dopo un attimo di smarrimento, ho capito quanto sia prezioso quello che ho.Non sono mai stata innamorata del mio ex amante, attratta, infatuata, si, ma amore no. Anche se, dopo mesi di tira e molla, un po' di affetto c'è. Ma non provo grande stima nei suoi confronti, abbiamo poco in comune, non credo che satebbe mai potuto essere un compagno di vita anche se le cose fossero state diverse. *E allora, perchè è così maledettamente difficile per me chiudere definitivamente??Perchè rappresenta la passione, il fuoco??!!*io so che i miei bisogni più profondi, i miei desideri, i miei progetti, la mia vita è con l'uomo che ho scelto di sposare e che non voglio più tradire ma non trovo la forza per chiudere con quest'uomo  una volta per tutte e smettere di pensare a lui.


Perchè la tua figa lo vuole disperatamente, la tua testa e il tuo cervello no.

E' difficile far fare alla figa la cosa giusta...

Quando capitano queste fasi della vita, la cosa ideale è che finiscano da sole, al più presto, magari con qualche ricca scopata extra, sperando di non farsi sgamare.

Difficile reprimerle... poi si rischia di idealizzare la persona che ci attizza così tanto e sono guai.


----------



## Homer (4 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Fate due marmocchi?
> :sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:




:up::up::up:

Poveretti....


----------



## Homer (4 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Perchè la tua figa lo vuole disperatamente, la tua testa e il tuo cervello no.
> 
> E' difficile far fare alla figa la cosa giusta...
> 
> ...



diciamo che hai centrato il discorso, alla figa non si comanda....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## realista1 (4 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Fate due marmocchi?
> :sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:



Mi sei mancata in questi giorni.....con la tua educazione, la finissima ironia......


----------



## Caciottina (4 Febbraio 2014)

*eccone n altra*

mamma mia....che pena


----------



## Tubarao (4 Febbraio 2014)

Le parole esistono e sono fatte per essere usate. Quindi usiamole e chiamiamo le cose con il proprio nome e sicuramente PASSIONE non è la parola giusta per definire questa cosa con il tuo collega. Domanda diretta: ci hai scopato o no ?


----------



## Fantastica (4 Febbraio 2014)

@Gatta80

Il danno è fatto. Non torni indietro. Hai deturpato per sempre e senza rimedi la bellezza della tua vita fino a qui.
Per questo ti dico: continua a scopare fuori, sono assaggi di inferno, che sprofondano chi aveva il cuore puro in gorghi senza fine. Non si torna mai indietro e i tuoi dubbi sono degli schermi davanti a un lutto della cui portata non hai ancora saggiato le estreme conseguenze, visto che ti fai delle assurde domande. Il tuo problema è proprio che non sei portata al tradimento. Quindi soffri e soffrirai sempre di più, come si conviene, sia che tu smetti di tenerti il ganzo, sia che continui.


----------



## Caciottina (4 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Le parole esistono e sono fatte per essere usate. Quindi usiamole e chiamiamo le cose con il proprio nome e sicuramente PASSIONE non è la parola giusta per definire questa cosa con il tuo collega. Domanda diretta: ci hai scopato o no ?


mi illumino di immenso, e il naufragr m e' dolce in questo mare


----------



## morfeo78 (4 Febbraio 2014)

*gatta*

Mi sembra che tu abbia le idee chiare, su chi ami, cosa vorresti fare e cosa sia la cosa giusta da fare...
adesso devi solo far comunicare testa e cuore... anzi, testa e farfalle nello stomaco.
In questo caso la cosa ideale è un distacco assoluto per diversi mesi in modo da smaltire le farfalle. Ma non credo che ti sia tecnicamente possibile. 
La strada di cedere sessualmente è una trappola molto pericolosa. E quando smaltisci il desiderio potresti già aver perso irrimediabilmente tutto quello che hai costruito fino ad oggi.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (4 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> magari con qualche ricca scopata extra, sperando di non farsi sgamare.
> 
> Difficile reprimerle... poi si rischia di idealizzare la persona che ci attizza così tanto e sono guai.


Quoto questa parte, con monumento bronzeo nella piazza del paese.

Gatta il mio messaggio è: vai, spaccalo e torna col sorcio in bocca dicendoci "ci voleva proprio, sono stata benissimo, sono rinata". Noi ti accoglieremo con giubilo. Per i ragionamenti seri (quelli che ti toglieranno i residui dubbi) devo riflettere.


----------



## tesla (4 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @Gatta80
> 
> Il danno è fatto. Non torni indietro. Hai deturpato per sempre e senza rimedi la bellezza della tua vita fino a qui.
> Per questo ti dico: continua a scopare fuori, sono assaggi di inferno, che sprofondano chi aveva il cuore puro in gorghi senza fine. Non si torna mai indietro e i tuoi dubbi sono degli schermi davanti a un lutto della cui portata non hai ancora saggiato le estreme conseguenze, visto che ti fai delle assurde domande. Il tuo problema è proprio che non sei portata al tradimento. Quindi soffri e soffrirai sempre di più, come si conviene, sia che tu smetti di tenerti il ganzo, sia che continui.



:up:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2014)

Il consiglio di fare dei figli mi sembra proprio assurdo. I figli non risolvono una crisi, ne di coppia ne personale.
Dopodiché quel tipo di attrazione non la eviti con nulla. Sono sicura che ami il tuo compagno. Questa è un'altra cosa che devi capire se saper gestire o no.
Te lo dimostra il fattp che hai ben chiaro che non puó essere un compagno per te.
 Passa? Non lo so. Alcune durano anni e non si esauriscono. Altre si. Non credo ti resti da far molto che vivertela.
Non ho capito se ci hai fatto sesso o no ma in caso contrario non credo che questo modifichi quello che senti quindi tanto vale....


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Fatto sta che, vedendolo ogni giorno..non riesco a chiudere definitivamente. Ci provo, funziona per un po..ma poi sento che mi manca, mi mancano i baci con lui, la passione, pura. E ci ricasco. Lui, soffre dei miei continui tira e molla, ma capisce la mia difficoltà, gli ho detto più volte che non sono il tipo da storie extra. Ma dice di provare sentimenti forti e che ci sarà sempre per me. Preciso che entrambi non abbiamo mai pensato minimamente all' idea di mettere in discussione le nostre famiglie. Lui l'ha messo bene in chiaro da subito, io, dopo un attimo di smarrimento, ho capito quanto sia prezioso quello che ho.Non sono mai stata innamorata del mio ex amante, attratta, infatuata, si, ma amore no. Anche se, dopo mesi di tira e molla, un po' di affetto c'è. Ma non provo grande stima nei suoi confronti, abbiamo poco in comune, non credo che satebbe mai potuto essere un compagno di vita anche se le cose fossero state diverse. E allora, perchè è così maledettamente difficile per me chiudere definitivamente??Perchè rappresenta la passione, il fuoco??!!io so che i miei bisogni più profondi, i miei desideri, i miei progetti, la mia vita è con l'uomo che ho scelto di sposare e che non voglio più tradire ma non trovo la forza per chiudere con quest'uomo  una volta per tutte e smettere di pensare a lui.
> P.s. ho dimenticato di precisare che mi sono avvicinata a lui in un momento delicato che stavo vivendo con mio marito, del quale non mi sento di scrivere ma che ora stiamo affrontando e ne stiamo, piano piano, uscendo..e lui mi ha ascoltata e mi è stato vicino.


Ciao gatta. Benvenuta.
 Che dirti. Non lo so.
Il mio pensiero è molto vicino a quello di principessa ma non perche alla figa non si comanda, io l ho sempre comandata, ma..
Immagino da quello che ha scritto che tu non abbia conosciuto molti uomini al di la di tuo marito e per quanto i ben pensanti non la pensino cosi...io sono certa che prima o poi altri odori. Sapori. Modi di parlare e muoversi.. in momenti di fragilità alla interno della coppia come tu stessa scrivi facciano emergere altre cose di noi che mai avremmo pensato che.
Ora.
Il problema pero rimane.
 Hai due strade.
Farti il tipo e vedere cosa succede dopo ma se hai tutte ste paranoie ora senza nemmeno averci fatto sesso immagino che dopo sia una devastazione emotiva . ( ma magari anche no)
Oppure stringere i denti e gambe e dedivRti alla uomo che ami e che ti aspetta a casa.
Tradire non è per tutti. E non tutti danno al gesto la stessa importanza.

:smile:

Scusa se sono stata poco chiara ma scrivo da cell e sono in "litiga" con la tastiera


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2014)

Un ultima cosa.
Non mettere in cantiere figli. 
Non adesso.
Risolviti e poi. Falli se vuoi.
quanti anni hai gatta?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Febbraio 2014)

Gattaccia compera il forum e noi ti diamo la soluzione ai tuoi problemi....
Qua la crisi ci sta ciumendo...


----------



## Zod (4 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti, sono nuova, è la prima volta che scrivo ma vi leggo già da un po'. Ho bisogno di voi, dei vostri consigli, perchè sono in una situazione di stallo da cui non riesco ad uscire. Cercherò di sintetizzare il più possibile. Ho 35 anni, sposata da 5 ma conviviamo da 9 e stiamo insieme da quasi 12 anni. Amo mio marito, me ne sono pazzamente innamorata da quando ero all'Università e insieme abbiamo condiviso esperienze, siamo cresciuti, abbiamo fatto viaggi bellissimi, e nel tempo costruito e conquistato tutto ciò che di bello abbiamo ora. Non abbiamo ancora figli ma ne vorremmo. Lui..che dire, è sempre presente, mi riempie di attenzioni, mi dimostra ogni giorno quello che prova per me. Del sesso..non posso proprio lamentarmi, il desiderio c'è e non stiamo mai lontani più di qualche giorno..ma dopo tanti anni insieme..la passione non è quella degli inizi. Penso sia normalissimo, e credo che anzi, conservare una sessualità cmq soddisfacente anche dopo anni sia già qualcosa di prezioso. Premetto che in 12 anni insieme la fedeltà da parte mia è stata totale, ma senza sforzi, rinunce o savrifici, è stato per me del tutto naturale essergli fedele. Finché.. aime', solito maledetto cliché! Sul lavoro conosco un uomo, all'inizio dell'estate scorsa..48 anni, sposato, due figli. Bello, elegante, intrigante. Cominciano fra noi gli sguardi, quando capita di incontrarci, qualche battuta, più o meno maliziosa, qualche scambio di email, più o meno professionale..finché una sera non passa a trovarmi nella mia stanza..sono sola, è tardi..ci baciamo, con moooolta passione. Da li' cominciamo a scriverci tutti i giorni, a raccontarci molto di noi..ma ci incontriamo solo poche volte fuori, e niente sesso, solo baci e altro.. Io non la vivo bene, l'attrazione tra noi è fortissima, ma non vivo bene quest'avventura perchè va contro tutto ciò in cui ho sempre creduto, la lealtà e la sincerita' verso chi amo e chi mi ama, il rispetto. Ok ho riscoperto sensazioni ed emozioni forti, una passione ossessiva, forte, che non provavo da tempo. Ma a che prezzo!?mi sento falsa, so che tradisco la persona più importante della mia vita, che crede ed ha fiducia in me. Lui, invece, dice di non essere mai stato cosi' bene in vita sua, mi racconta che la moglie da tempo non prova piu' desiderio per lui, che si sente bene quando sta con me, che mi desidera moltissimo. E vorrebbe una relazione stabile. Io sono in crisi e decido di chiudere.


Se desideri tanto una cosa che va contro te stessa, significa che quella te stessa non esiste più. Ora c'è una nuova te stessa, cerca di conoscerla in fretta, capirla, ed eventualmente scenderci a compromessi. Non puoi vivere due vite parallele, devi sceglierne una, e la scelta è obbligata. Approfitta di questa crisi per rafforzare le tue convinzioni. Oppure butta via tutto e ricomincia da capo. 

Comunque è difficile avere il controllo della propria vita, al punto da pianificare dei figli, se non si ha nemmeno il controllo del proprio corpo.


----------



## Divì (4 Febbraio 2014)

*


Zod ha detto:



			Comunque è difficile avere il controllo della propria vita, al punto da pianificare dei figli, se non si ha nemmeno il controllo del proprio corpo.
		
Clicca per espandere...

*
Quoto


----------



## Principessa (4 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il consiglio di fare dei figli mi sembra proprio assurdo. *I figli non risolvono una crisi, ne di coppia ne personale.*
> Dopodiché quel tipo di attrazione non la eviti con nulla. Sono sicura che ami il tuo compagno. Questa è un'altra cosa che devi capire se saper gestire o no.
> Te lo dimostra il fattp che hai ben chiaro che non puó essere un compagno per te.
> Passa? Non lo so. Alcune durano anni e non si esauriscono. Altre si. Non credo ti resti da far molto che vivertela.
> Non ho capito se ci hai fatto sesso o no ma in caso contrario non credo che questo modifichi quello che senti quindi tanto vale....


Sono d'accordo.
I figli possono attutire le crisi di coppia all'inizio perchè entrambi hanno la testa da un'altra parte e non sui loro problemi, ma poi torna tutto, più forte di prima, e si paga con gli interessi...
Giusto una coppia che poi vive SOLO per il figlio, si può salvare. Per fortuna la maggioranza delle persone non sono solo genitori ma hanno mille sfaccettature...


----------



## Horny (4 Febbraio 2014)

*sai cosa?*

credo che alla radice ci siano le ragioni delle difficoltà con tuo marito, che non ti senti di scrivere.
se vuoi capire, per poi risolvere, mi concentrerei su quelle.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Fatto sta che, vedendolo ogni giorno..non riesco a chiudere definitivamente. Ci provo, funziona per un po..ma poi sento che mi manca, mi mancano i baci con lui, la passione, pura. E ci ricasco. Lui, soffre dei miei continui tira e molla, ma capisce la mia difficoltà, gli ho detto più volte che non sono il tipo da storie extra. Ma dice di provare sentimenti forti e che ci sarà sempre per me. Preciso che entrambi non abbiamo mai pensato minimamente all' idea di mettere in discussione le nostre famiglie. Lui l'ha messo bene in chiaro da subito, io, dopo un attimo di smarrimento, ho capito quanto sia prezioso quello che ho.Non sono mai stata innamorata del mio ex amante, attratta, infatuata, si, ma amore no. Anche se, dopo mesi di tira e molla, un po' di affetto c'è. Ma non provo grande stima nei suoi confronti, abbiamo poco in comune, non credo che satebbe mai potuto essere un compagno di vita anche se le cose fossero state diverse. E allora, perchè è così maledettamente difficile per me chiudere definitivamente??Perchè rappresenta la passione, il fuoco??!!io so che i miei bisogni più profondi, i miei desideri, i miei progetti, la mia vita è con l'uomo che ho scelto di sposare e che non voglio più tradire ma non trovo la forza per chiudere con quest'uomo  una volta per tutte e smettere di pensare a lui.
> P.s. ho dimenticato di precisare che mi sono avvicinata a lui in un momento delicato che stavo vivendo con mio marito, del quale non mi sento di scrivere ma che ora stiamo affrontando e ne stiamo, piano piano, uscendo..e lui mi ha ascoltata e mi è stato vicino.


insomma non sei innamorata ma una cotta quasi adolescenziale ci sta ... reciproca. Intanto eviterei di credere che lui abbia realmente tutti sti problemi con la moglie tanto da non desiderarla più...probabile stia spingendo sull 'accelleratore per vedere quando ti decidi a  cedere, se come dici non lo hai già fatto. Ora consigliarti non è facile io sarei dell'idea di   passare la mano. distaccati da quest'uomo e prova a vedere se con tuo marito riesci a trovare altri stimoli (evita i figli per ora mi raccomando) se proprio non riesci tuffati ma devi esser consapevole che rischi sia di veder naufragare il tuo matrimonio sia di voler da quest'uomo qualcosa in più ( cosa che lui ha già precisato non è disposto a darti) ..anche a me sembri una predestinata a soffrire per passione quindi ocio ...a proposito benvenuta


----------



## contepinceton (4 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti, sono nuova, è la prima volta che scrivo ma vi leggo già da un po'. Ho bisogno di voi, dei vostri consigli, perchè sono in una situazione di stallo da cui non riesco ad uscire. Cercherò di sintetizzare il più possibile. Ho 35 anni, sposata da 5 ma conviviamo da 9 e stiamo insieme da quasi 12 anni. Amo mio marito, me ne sono pazzamente innamorata da quando ero all'Università e insieme abbiamo condiviso esperienze, siamo cresciuti, abbiamo fatto viaggi bellissimi, e nel tempo costruito e conquistato tutto ciò che di bello abbiamo ora. Non abbiamo ancora figli ma ne vorremmo. Lui..che dire, è sempre presente, mi riempie di attenzioni, mi dimostra ogni giorno quello che prova per me. Del sesso..non posso proprio lamentarmi, il desiderio c'è e non stiamo mai lontani più di qualche giorno..ma dopo tanti anni insieme..la passione non è quella degli inizi. Penso sia normalissimo, e credo che anzi, conservare una sessualità cmq soddisfacente anche dopo anni sia già qualcosa di prezioso. Premetto che in 12 anni insieme la fedeltà da parte mia è stata totale, ma senza sforzi, rinunce o savrifici, è stato per me del tutto naturale essergli fedele. Finché.. aime', solito maledetto cliché! Sul lavoro conosco un uomo, all'inizio dell'estate scorsa..48 anni, sposato, due figli. Bello, elegante, intrigante. Cominciano fra noi gli sguardi, quando capita di incontrarci, qualche battuta, più o meno maliziosa, qualche scambio di email, più o meno professionale..finché una sera non passa a trovarmi nella mia stanza..sono sola, è tardi..ci baciamo, con moooolta passione. Da li' cominciamo a scriverci tutti i giorni, a raccontarci molto di noi..ma ci incontriamo solo poche volte fuori, e niente sesso, solo baci e altro.. Io non la vivo bene, l'attrazione tra noi è fortissima, ma non vivo bene quest'avventura perchè va contro tutto ciò in cui ho sempre creduto, la lealtà e la sincerita' verso chi amo e chi mi ama, il rispetto. Ok ho riscoperto sensazioni ed emozioni forti, una passione ossessiva, forte, che non provavo da tempo. Ma a che prezzo!?mi sento falsa, so che tradisco la persona più importante della mia vita, che crede ed ha fiducia in me. Lui, invece, dice di non essere mai stato cosi' bene in vita sua, mi racconta che la moglie da tempo non prova piu' desiderio per lui, che si sente bene quando sta con me, che mi desidera moltissimo. E vorrebbe una relazione stabile. Io sono in crisi e decido di chiudere.


Cedi alla passione
stai attenta a non bruciarti
poi ti dici
ma che minchiate sto facendo
sono una donna sposata
Chiudi tutto 
ti cospargi di cenere

e con cuore contrito
e deluso

torni da tuo marito.

Dunque vediamo cedi il martedì grasso
poi hai tutta la quaresima per pentirti...

Mi pare che quest'anno la prima domenica di quaresima sia quella della tentazione...


----------



## Gatta80 (4 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ciao gatta. Benvenuta.
> Che dirti. Non lo so.
> Il mio pensiero è molto vicino a quello di principessa ma non perche alla figa non si comanda, io l ho sempre comandata, ma..
> Immagino da quello che ha scritto che tu non abbia conosciuto molti uomini al di la di tuo marito e per quanto i ben pensanti non la pensino cosi...io sono certa che prima o poi altri odori. Sapori. Modi di parlare e muoversi.. in momenti di fragilità alla interno della coppia come tu stessa scrivi facciano emergere altre cose di noi che mai avremmo pensato che.
> ...


È proprio così, prima di mio marito ho avuto pochissime esperienze e pochi amori che ho vissuto sempre intensamente e forse troppo "seriamente" vista l'età.. tornando indietro cercherei di vivere con più leggerezza e spensieratezza. Detto ciò, si la curiosità' dopo tanti anni viene, ma, anche se mi piacerebbe dare al gesto un po meno peso, in realtà mi è difficile, perchè lo vivo come un doppio tradimento, verso me stessa e verso chi amo.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Fate due marmocchi?
> :sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


C'è da dire che da quel poco che ho letto, sto realista ha sempre le idee chiare. Sbagliate.


----------



## Sky Singer (4 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> ... situazione di stallo da cui non riesco ad uscire. ... Ho 35 anni, sposata da 5 ma conviviamo da 9 e stiamo insieme da quasi 12 anni.
> Amo mio marito, me ne sono pazzamente innamorata da quando ero all'Università e insieme abbiamo condiviso esperienze, siamo cresciuti, abbiamo fatto viaggi bellissimi, e nel tempo costruito e conquistato tutto ciò che di bello abbiamo ora.
> Non abbiamo ancora figli ma ne vorremmo. ...
> Premetto che in 12 anni insieme la fedeltà da parte mia è stata totale, ma senza sforzi, rinunce o sacrifici, è stato per me del tutto naturale essergli fedele. Finché... ahimè, solito maledetto cliché!
> ...





Gatta80 ha detto:


> Fatto sta che, vedendolo ogni giorno..non riesco a chiudere definitivamente. ...
> Lui l'ha messo bene in chiaro da subito, io, dopo un attimo di smarrimento, ho capito quanto sia prezioso quello che ho.
> Non sono mai stata innamorata del mio ex amante, *attratta, infatuata, sì, ma amore no*. Anche se, dopo mesi di tira e molla, *un po' di affetto* c'è. Ma *non provo grande stima* nei suoi confronti, abbiamo poco in comune, non credo che sarebbe mai potuto essere un compagno di vita anche se le cose fossero state diverse.
> E allora, perchè è così maledettamente difficile per me chiudere definitivamente??
> ...


Direi che la tua situazione mi ricorda molto quella passione irrefrenabile, nata da strane intese, che ho attraversato nel corso del mio tradimento.
E' ultrachiaro, visti i tuoi presupposti, che se dovessi continuare a seguire la tua insana passione, butteresti via una vita di progetti che hai fatto con l'unico uomo che ami veramente.

E' chiaro che, se ci fossero figli in gioco, non proveresti alcun brivido, ma, visto che i baci che hai dato non sono stati casti, dovresti riflettere su cosa ti indirizzi verso il tradimento.

Pensaci bene! Perchè, se il tuo "Bellimbusto" ha problemi sessuali in casa sua, non è giusto che coinvolga te nel suo narcisismo.

Ti consiglio la lettura di un libro che mi ha salvato dai guai nei quali stavo per sprofondare, facendo saltare la mia famiglia:

*"DIFENDERSI DAI NARCISISTI"* 
di Les Carter - Ed. TEA​
Potrebbe aiutarti.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sky Singer ha detto:


> Direi che la tua situazione mi ricorda molto quella passione irrefrenabile, nata da strane intese, che ho attraversato nel corso del mio tradimento.
> E' ultrachiaro, visti i tuoi presupposti, che se dovessi continuare a seguire la tua insana passione, butteresti via una vita di progetti che hai fatto con l'unico uomo che ami veramente.
> 
> E' chiaro che, se ci fossero figli in gioco, non proveresti alcun brivido, ma, visto che i baci che hai dato non sono stati casti, dovresti riflettere su cosa ti indirizzi verso il tradimento.
> ...


Buonasera mi indichi quali tipi di atteggiamento narcisistici aveva la tua amante ?


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti, sono nuova, è la prima volta che scrivo ma vi leggo già da un po'. Ho bisogno di voi, dei vostri consigli, perchè sono in una situazione di stallo da cui non riesco ad uscire. Cercherò di sintetizzare il più possibile. Ho 35 anni, sposata da 5 ma conviviamo da 9 e stiamo insieme da quasi 12 anni. Amo mio marito, me ne sono pazzamente innamorata da quando ero all'Università e insieme abbiamo condiviso esperienze, siamo cresciuti, abbiamo fatto viaggi bellissimi, e nel tempo costruito e conquistato tutto ciò che di bello abbiamo ora. Non abbiamo ancora figli ma ne vorremmo. Lui..che dire, è sempre presente, mi riempie di attenzioni, mi dimostra ogni giorno quello che prova per me. Del sesso..non posso proprio lamentarmi, il desiderio c'è e non stiamo mai lontani più di qualche giorno..ma dopo tanti anni insieme..la passione non è quella degli inizi. Penso sia normalissimo, e credo che anzi, conservare una sessualità cmq soddisfacente anche dopo anni sia già qualcosa di prezioso. Premetto che in 12 anni insieme la fedeltà da parte mia è stata totale, ma senza sforzi, rinunce o savrifici, è stato per me del tutto naturale essergli fedele. Finché.. aime', solito maledetto cliché! Sul lavoro conosco un uomo, all'inizio dell'estate scorsa..48 anni, sposato, due figli. Bello, elegante, intrigante. Cominciano fra noi gli sguardi, quando capita di incontrarci, qualche battuta, più o meno maliziosa, qualche scambio di email, più o meno professionale..finché una sera non passa a trovarmi nella mia stanza..sono sola, è tardi..ci baciamo, con moooolta passione. Da li' cominciamo a scriverci tutti i giorni, a raccontarci molto di noi..ma ci incontriamo solo poche volte fuori, e niente sesso, solo baci e altro.. Io non la vivo bene, l'attrazione tra noi è fortissima, ma non vivo bene quest'avventura perchè va contro tutto ciò in cui ho sempre creduto, la lealtà e la sincerita' verso chi amo e chi mi ama, il rispetto. Ok ho riscoperto sensazioni ed emozioni forti, una passione ossessiva, forte, che non provavo da tempo. *Ma a che prezzo!?*mi sento falsa, so che tradisco la persona più importante della mia vita, che crede ed ha fiducia in me. Lui, invece, dice di non essere mai stato cosi' bene in vita sua, mi racconta che la moglie da tempo non prova piu' desiderio per lui, che si sente bene quando sta con me, che mi desidera moltissimo. E vorrebbe una relazione stabile. Io sono in crisi e decido di chiudere.


valuta questo ,metti sul piatto della bilancia quello che hai rispetto a ciò che vorresti e decidi consapevole


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sky Singer ha detto:


> Direi che la tua situazione mi ricorda molto quella passione irrefrenabile, *nata da strane intese*, che ho attraversato nel corso del mio tradimento.
> E' ultrachiaro, visti i tuoi presupposti, che se dovessi continuare a seguire la tua insana passione, butteresti via una vita di progetti che hai fatto con l'unico uomo che ami veramente.
> 
> E' chiaro che, se ci fossero figli in gioco, non proveresti alcun brivido, ma, visto che i baci che hai dato non sono stati casti, dovresti riflettere su cosa ti indirizzi verso il tradimento.
> ...


Da come scrivi di strana ci sarebbe giusto l'idea che qualcuna possa avere qualche intesa con te, ti dirò.


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> mi racconta che la moglie da tempo non prova piu' desiderio per lui, che si sente bene quando sta con me, che mi desidera moltissimo. E vorrebbe una relazione stabile.


E' importante questa cosa del non desiderio verso la moglie?


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Difficile reprimerle... poi si rischia di idealizzare la persona che ci attizza così tanto e sono guai.


D'accordissimo. Ho un'amica che si porta avanti il fantasma di un tradimento mai avvenuto da anni.


----------



## Sky Singer (4 Febbraio 2014)

*è tutto relativo*



farfalla ha detto:


> Il consiglio di fare dei figli mi sembra proprio assurdo.
> I figli non risolvono una crisi, né di coppia né personale.
> Dopodiché, quel tipo di attrazione non la eviti con nulla. Sono sicura che ami il tuo compagno.
> Questa è un'altra cosa che devi capire se saper gestire o no.
> ...


Secondo me non è stata esercitata la *"trasferta sessuale esplicita"*, ma il sesso è stato pesantemente innescato attraverso i *baci di passione*.

*Un bacio è molto più impegnativo* di una passeggiata fra le lenzuola.
Il mio tradimento è stato celebrato a partire da quel bacio che diedi, prima di tornare a casa ... nella mia famiglia, che avevo irrimediabilmente messo in stand-by.


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Mi sei mancata in questi giorni.....con la tua educazione, la finissima ironia......


Nessuna ironia.


----------



## Divì (4 Febbraio 2014)

*Traducendo....*



Sky Singer ha detto:


> Secondo me non è stata esercitata la *"trasferta sessuale esplicita"*, ma il sesso è stato pesantemente innescato attraverso i *baci di passione*.
> 
> *Un bacio è molto più impegnativo* di una passeggiata fra le lenzuola.
> Il mio tradimento è stato celebrato a partire da quel bacio che diedi, prima di tornare a casa ... nella mia famiglia, che avevo irrimediabilmente messo in stand-by.



Dici che il bacio lingua in bocca costituisce il punto di non ritorno?


----------



## erab (4 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> *Lui, invece, dice di non essere mai stato cosi' bene in vita sua, mi racconta che la moglie da tempo non prova piu' desiderio per lui, che si sente bene quando sta con me, che mi desidera moltissimo. E vorrebbe una relazione stabile*.


Ancora ci cascate con ste minchiate!?!?!?
Ma basta!
Non si può sentire!!!!

Abboccare a ste storie dovrebbe comportare la perdita del diritto di voto.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sky Singer ha detto:


> Secondo me non è stata esercitata la *"trasferta sessuale esplicita"*, ma il sesso è stato pesantemente innescato attraverso i *baci di passione*.
> 
> *Un bacio è molto più impegnativo* di una passeggiata fra le lenzuola.
> Il mio tradimento è stato celebrato a partire da quel bacio che diedi, prima di tornare a casa ... nella mia famiglia, che avevo irrimediabilmente messo in stand-by.


Trasferta sessuale esplicita ? Ma quando fai sesso parli così ? :singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sky Singer ha detto:


> Secondo me non è stata esercitata la *"trasferta sessuale esplicita"*, ma il sesso è stato pesantemente innescato attraverso i *baci di passione*.
> 
> *Un bacio è molto più impegnativo* di una passeggiata fra le lenzuola.
> Il mio tradimento è stato celebrato a partire da quel bacio che diedi, prima di tornare a casa ... nella mia famiglia, che avevo irrimediabilmente messo in stand-by.


Sono assolutamente d'accordo ma questo sesso non fatto lasciato in sospeso amplifica le sensazioni.


----------



## Divì (4 Febbraio 2014)

*Il punto di non ritorno*



Divina ha detto:


> Dici che il bacio lingua in bocca costituisce il punto di non ritorno?


Sono molto interessata a questa cosa, che ho provato a chiedere anche in n altro 3d e di cui chiedo informazioni ai traditori del forum.

Escludendo i traditori seriali e gli affetti da sessodipendenza, esiste un momento T che costituisce il punto di non ritorno, il giro di boa per cui si determina un "prima" e un "dopo" ? E, se esiste, quanti ne hanno avuto consapevolezza?

Cioe' mi domando: quanti se ne sono accorti e si sono detti chissenefrega me la voglio godere ci pensero' poi, e quanti invece si sono resi conto di averlo sorpassato quando ormai era tardi?

Grazie a chi vorra' dire la sua, anche gatta80


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Febbraio 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Sono molto interessata a questa cosa, che ho provato a chiedere anche in n altro 3d e di cui chiedo informazioni ai traditori del forum.
> 
> Escludendo i traditori seriali e gli affetti da sessodipendenza, esiste un momento T che costituisce il punto di non ritorno, il giro di boa per cui si determina un "prima" e un "dopo" ? E, se esiste, quanti ne hanno avuto consapevolezza?
> 
> ...


Il giro di boa è più mentale che fisico.


----------



## Fantastica (4 Febbraio 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> esiste un momento T che costituisce il punto di non ritorno, il giro di boa per cui si determina un "prima" e un "dopo" ? E, se esiste, quanti ne hanno avuto consapevolezza?


Esiste.
Te ne accorgi.
Io l'ho saputo.


----------



## Divì (4 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il giro di boa è più mentale che fisico.


Ne sono convinta. E' un momento preciso, secondo te, che si potrebbe cogliere anche a livello "razionale"?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Sono molto interessata a questa cosa, che ho provato a chiedere anche in n altro 3d e di cui chiedo informazioni ai traditori del forum.
> 
> Escludendo i traditori seriali e gli affetti da sessodipendenza, esiste un momento T che costituisce il punto di non ritorno, il giro di boa per cui si determina un "prima" e un "dopo" ? E, se esiste, quanti ne hanno avuto consapevolezza?
> 
> ...


Si c'è e non è sempre fisico. Io ricordo che dovevo rispondere a un sms e ho tenuto il cell in mano per non so quanto tempo. Sapevo che ero a un bivio e ho scelto. 
La relazione fisica è iniziata 4 mesi dopo.


----------



## Divì (4 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Esiste.
> Te ne accorgi.
> Io l'ho saputo.


Una frase? Un odore? Un'emozione obliqua?


----------



## Sky Singer (4 Febbraio 2014)

*punto di non ritorno*



Divina ha detto:


> Dici che il bacio lingua in bocca costituisce il punto di non ritorno?


Non ho dubbi.
Il bacio francese, quello che ti fa *volare la farfalle nello stomaco*, è, nell'età adulta, l'inequivocabile punto di non ritorno.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Febbraio 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Ne sono convinta. E' un momento preciso, secondo te, che si potrebbe cogliere anche a livello "razionale"?


Come no. Anche perchè in genere non è che arriva di punto in bianco.


----------



## Divì (4 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si c'è e non è sempre fisico. Io ricordo che dovevo rispondere a un sms e ho tenuto il cell in mano per non so quanto tempo. Sapevo che ero a un bivio e ho scelto.
> La relazione fisica è iniziata 4 mesi dopo.


Grazie Farfy.

Anche io ho pensato che tale momento fosse da collocare molto molto a monte rispetto al tradimento vero e proprio.

Ma, non avendolo provato, non ne ero sicura.


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> È proprio così, prima di mio marito ho avuto pochissime esperienze e pochi amori che ho vissuto sempre intensamente e forse troppo "seriamente" vista l'età.. tornando indietro cercherei di vivere con più leggerezza e spensieratezza. Detto ciò, si la curiosità' dopo tanti anni viene, ma, anche se mi piacerebbe dare al gesto un po meno peso, in realtà mi è difficile, perchè lo vivo come un doppio tradimento, verso me stessa e verso chi amo.


Vedi gatta le cose non sono mai totalmente nere o totalmente bianche. Ebbene si. Ci sono in mezzo mille sfumature e noi siamo esseri in evoluzione.
A venti anni non si é uguale ai trenta e cosi via.
Intanto non devi sentire che tradisci te stesss ma devi ascoltarti.
A fondo.
Forse stai cambiando. Forse senti altre esigenze.
Tu ami tuo marito.
Anche io amo il mio compagno. eppure ho avuto uno scambio di fluidi con un altro uomo.
Senza paranoie.
Mi reputo una diversamente fedele non una traditrice.
Non mi interessa se lui va con altre l importante é che la nostra coppia sia protetta.
L importante é che lui ci sia quando ho bisogno anche solo di una carezza.
L importante é che io ci sia quando lui mi vuole.
Io non tradisco quello che siamo. LoAmo. Mi ama.
ma sono stata anche fortunata perche ho sempre potuto esprimere questo mio lato abbinato a quello piu serio.
a volte la mancanza di esperienza ci fa fare passi che forse in quel momento non sono quelli giusti .
Sinceramente io ti consiglierei di vivertela. Con molta. Molta attenzione e poi farai i conti con questa esperienza.
Che potrebbe anche non essere negativa.
Perche potresti capire molto di te.
E magari diventare la persona piu fedele del mondo.


----------



## Sky Singer (4 Febbraio 2014)

*allora perchè ...*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il giro di boa è più mentale che fisico.


... le prostitute non baciano mai, pur dando il resto del proprio corpo?

Parlo non per esperienza diretta, ma per sentito dire, ma credo vero.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sky Singer ha detto:


> ... le prostitute non baciano mai, pur dando il resto del proprio corpo?
> 
> Parlo non per esperienza diretta, ma per sentito dire, ma credo vero.


Ma qui mica si parla di puttane, impapito.


----------



## Divì (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sky Singer ha detto:


> ... le prostitute non baciano mai, pur dando il resto del proprio corpo?
> 
> Parlo non per esperienza diretta, ma per sentito dire, ma credo vero.


Mi sembra che Farfalla abbia dato un contributo decisivo, anche secondo me quando arrivi al bacio il punto di non ritorno e' passato da un pezzo.

Fattene una ragione


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sky Singer ha detto:


> Direi che la tua situazione mi ricorda molto quella passione irrefrenabile, nata da strane intese, che ho attraversato nel corso del mio tradimento.
> E' ultrachiaro, visti i tuoi presupposti, che se dovessi continuare a seguire la tua insana passione, butteresti via una vita di progetti che hai fatto con l'unico uomo che ami veramente.
> 
> E' chiaro che, se ci fossero figli in gioco, non proveresti alcun brivido, ma, visto che i baci che hai dato non sono stati casti, dovresti riflettere su cosa ti indirizzi verso il tradimento.
> ...


Minchia.
Certo che tra sky. Realista e modello unico siamo in una botte di ferro.
:unhappy:


----------



## morfeo78 (4 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si c'è e non è sempre fisico. Io ricordo che dovevo rispondere a un sms e ho tenuto il cell in mano per non so quanto tempo. Sapevo che ero a un bivio e ho scelto.
> La relazione fisica è iniziata 4 mesi dopo.


ma dal quel sms ai 4 mesi dopo... non ti sei più posta la domanda "sto facendo la cosa giusta o una cazzata?" perchè il bivio lo avevi già preso e dovevi arrivare in fondo alla strada?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Febbraio 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> ma dal quel sms ai 4 mesi dopo... non ti sei più posta la domanda "sto facendo la cosa giusta o una cazzata?" perchè il bivio lo avevi già preso e dovevi arrivare in fondo alla strada?


Caro amico Morfeo, di solito uno sceglie una strada e la percorre. Se sta sempre a fermarsi chiedendosi se è la strada giusta immagino finisca per non arrivare da nessuna parte o dopo secoli quando non frega più nulla a nessuno.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Caro amico Morfeo, di solito uno sceglie una strada e la percorre. Se sta sempre a fermarsi chiedendosi se è la strada giusta immagino finisca per non arrivare da nessuna parte o dopo secoli quando non frega più nulla a nessuno.


Direi che questa è una regola universale per qualsiasi scelta rilevante


----------



## Divì (4 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Caro amico Morfeo, di solito uno sceglie una strada e la percorre. Se sta sempre a fermarsi chiedendosi se è la strada giusta immagino finisca per non arrivare da nessuna parte o dopo secoli quando non frega più nulla a nessuno.


Infatti, lo definirei punto di non ritorno proprio per questo motivo, il bivio e' passato si puo' solo andare avanti perche' anche tornando indietro tutto sara' diverso.

Mio marito continua a chiedermi di dimenticare. Io posso dimenticare tutto, il sesso, la complicita' con l'altra, le menzogne. Ma non riesco a superare che c'e' stato un preciso momento in cui avrebbe potuto scegliere e non l'ha fatto.

Non sono arrabbiata, sono triste.

Grazie.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Febbraio 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Infatti, lo definirei punto di non ritorno proprio per questo motivo, il bivio e' passato si puo' solo andare avanti perche' anche tornando indietro tutto sara' diverso.
> 
> Mio marito continua a chiedermi di dimenticare. Io posso dimenticare tutto, il sesso, la complicita' con l'altra, le menzogne. Ma non riesco a superare che c'e' stato un preciso momento in cui avrebbe potuto scegliere e non l'ha fatto.
> 
> ...


Ma tu per caso somigli al tuo avatar?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> ma dal quel sms ai 4 mesi dopo... non ti sei più posta la domanda "sto facendo la cosa giusta o una cazzata?" perchè il bivio lo avevi già preso e dovevi arrivare in fondo alla strada?


Perchè quando ho risposto sapevo che era come dirgli: ok ho deciso. Da lì abbiamo inziato a giocare fino a che inevitabilmente siamo finiti a letto.
Non ho mai pensato che stavo facendo una cazzata. E dopo 6 anni sono ancora sicura di aver risposto in maniera giusta (per me) a quel sms.


----------



## Divì (4 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu per caso somigli al tuo avatar?


No, sono una matronale bella donna, ma non cosi' matronale 

Mi piace Botero, le sue femmine sono carnali e rassicuranti.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Infatti, lo definirei punto di non ritorno proprio per questo motivo, il bivio e' passato si puo' solo andare avanti perche' anche tornando indietro tutto sara' diverso.
> 
> Mio marito continua a chiedermi di dimenticare. Io posso dimenticare tutto, il sesso, la complicita' con l'altra, le menzogne. Ma non riesco a superare che c'e' stato un preciso momento in cui avrebbe potuto scegliere e non l'ha fatto.
> 
> ...


L'ultima frase (non riesco a grassettarla) andrebbe fatta leggere a tutti quelli che continuano a parlare di facocere e uomini che circuiscono povere donne inesperte.


Mi spiace (anche se detto da me puó avere poco senso) per la tua tristezza


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Infatti, lo definirei punto di non ritorno proprio per questo motivo, il bivio e' passato si puo' solo andare avanti perche' anche tornando indietro tutto sara' diverso.
> 
> Mio marito continua a chiedermi di dimenticare. Io posso dimenticare tutto, il sesso, la complicita' con l'altra, le menzogne. Ma non riesco a superare che c'e' stato uun preciso momento in cui avrebbe potuto scegliere e non l'ha fatto.
> 
> ...


Se avesse scelto di non tradirti magari le cose tra voi sarebbero andate peggio.
Perche non essendo lui un seriale che faceva la cavalletta da un letto allaltro quella scelta non l ha fatta in leggerezza.
Se Mattia non mi avesse tradita oggi non sarei con lui.
E non avrei mai scoperto quanto è bello starci invece.


----------



## morfeo78 (4 Febbraio 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Infatti, lo definirei punto di non ritorno proprio per questo motivo, il bivio e' passato si puo' solo andare avanti perche' anche tornando indietro tutto sara' diverso.
> 
> Mio marito continua a chiedermi di dimenticare. Io posso dimenticare tutto, il sesso, la complicita' con l'altra, le menzogne. Ma *non riesco a superare che c'e' stato un preciso momento in cui avrebbe potuto scegliere e non l'ha fatto*.
> 
> ...


ma quello è un attimo, deciso di "pancia"....a me quello che ha fatto più male è l'impossibilità di fidarmi di lei e credere nelle sue parole dopo tutte le sue bugie ed inganni.


----------



## Divì (4 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'ultima frase (non riesco a grassettarla) andrebbe fatta leggere a tutti quelli che continuano a parlare di facocere e uomini che circuiscono povere donne inesperte.
> 
> 
> Mi spiace (anche se detto da me puó avere poco senso) per la tua tristezza


ti ringrazio invece del pensiero.

Sai, nei confronti dell'altra, che ho ovviamente odiato, alla fine mi e' rimasta solo l'amarezza di una donna che non ha saputo / voluto pensare che faceva del male ad una sorella.

Solo questo.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Febbraio 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> ti ringrazio invece del pensiero.
> 
> Sai, nei confronti dell'altra, che ho ovviamente odiato, alla fine mi e' rimasta solo l'amarezza di u*na donna che non ha saputo / voluto pensare che faceva del male ad una sorella.
> *
> Solo questo.


Eravate amiche?


----------



## Divì (4 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Se avesse scelto di non tradirti magari le cose tra voi sarebbero andate peggio.
> Perche non essendo lui un seriale che faceva la cavalletta da un letto allaltro quella scelta non l ha fatta in leggerezza.
> Se Mattia non mi avesse tradita oggi non sarei con lui.
> E non avrei mai scoperto quanto è bello starci invece.


Grazie Tebe, sei un tesoro, ruvido, ma sempre tesoro!


----------



## Sky Singer (4 Febbraio 2014)

*cosa distingue l'amore dall'amore mercenario?*

Originariamente Scritto da *Sky Singer* 
... le prostitute non baciano mai, pur dando il resto del proprio corpo?

Parlo non per esperienza diretta, ma per sentito dire, ma credo vero.



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma qui mica si parla di puttane, impapito.


Appunto, io ho estremizzato per prendere il caso limite delle signore che, per *"deontologia professionale"*, non posono innamorarsi.

A casa mia, il bacio è l'inequivocabile dichiarazione d'intenti che porterà all'accomodamento orizzontale.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sky Singer ha detto:


> Appunto, io ho estremizzato per prendere il caso limite delle signore che, per *"deontologia professionale"*, non posono innamorarsi.
> 
> A casa mia, il bacio è l'inequivocabile dichiarazione d'intenti che porterà all'accomodamento orizzontale.


Ma che cazzo stai dicendo, su. Madonna.


----------



## morfeo78 (4 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Caro amico Morfeo, di solito uno sceglie una strada e la percorre. Se sta sempre a fermarsi chiedendosi se è la strada giusta immagino finisca per non arrivare da nessuna parte o dopo secoli quando non frega più nulla a nessuno.





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Direi che questa è una regola universale per qualsiasi scelta rilevante


ok, prendo nota :up:


----------



## Divì (4 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eravate amiche?


No. Ma non ho mai pensato alla vita come ad una competizione tra femmine.... Per questo perdo sempre, forse?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Febbraio 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> No. Ma non ho mai pensato alla vita come ad una competizione tra femmine.... Per questo perdo sempre, forse?


Ma non è competizione. Scusa, ma se io scopo la moglie/fidanzata/sorella/nonna/zia/cugina ad uno, non è che ci sono in competizione, e neanche penso che sia mio fratello. Che idea balzana è mai questa? Ou.


----------



## Divì (4 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è competizione. Scusa, ma se io scopo la moglie/fidanzata/sorella/nonna/zia/cugina ad uno, non è che ci sono in competizione, e neanche penso che sia mio fratello. Che idea balzana è mai questa? Ou.


Sara' un'idea balzana personale. 
Io ci sono cresciuta.. E forse altre donne della mia generazione, ma ormai non ne sono piu' sicura.

Per me le persone impegnate sono sempre state off limits. Questo non mi ha impedito di godermi la vita e gli uomini.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sky Singer ha detto:


> Originariamente Scritto da *Sky Singer*
> ... le prostitute non baciano mai, pur dando il resto del proprio corpo?
> 
> Parlo non per esperienza diretta, ma per sentito dire, ma credo vero.
> ...


*A fare l'amore o fare sesso si può scrivere ...anche perché questo è  *


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> No. Ma non ho mai pensato alla vita come ad una competizione tra femmine.... Per questo perdo sempre, forse?


Non è sempre una competizione


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Febbraio 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Sara' un'idea balzana personale.
> Io ci sono cresciuta.. E forse altre donne della mia generazione, ma ormai non ne sono piu' sicura.
> 
> Per me le persone impegnate sono sempre state off limits. Questo non mi ha impedito di godermi la vita e gli uomini.


Sì vabbè, ma non è che ragionano tutti col tuo metro di misura. Altrimenti saremmo tutti fratelli e sorelle e sarebbe l'Eden in terra con prati in fiore, il sole alto nei cieli, frittata per tutti e rutto libero.


----------



## morfeo78 (4 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè quando ho risposto sapevo che era come dirgli: ok ho deciso. Da lì abbiamo inziato a giocare fino a che inevitabilmente siamo finiti a letto.
> Non ho mai pensato che stavo facendo una cazzata. E dopo 6 anni sono ancora sicura di aver risposto in maniera giusta (per me) a quel sms.


Capito. allora, se avevi deciso di voler vivere fino in fondo questa storia, per quale motivo non hai chiuso con il compagno e vissuta la cosa senza alcun impedimento?

Comodità, paura ad affrontare la cosa, egoismo o altro?


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè quando ho risposto sapevo che era come dirgli: ok ho deciso. Da lì abbiamo inziato a giocare fino a che inevitabilmente siamo finiti a letto.
> Non ho mai pensato che stavo facendo una cazzata. E dopo 6 anni sono ancora sicura di aver risposto in maniera giusta (*per me*) a quel sms.


è però una decisione che non comprende solo noi


----------



## Zod (4 Febbraio 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Infatti, lo definirei punto di non ritorno proprio per questo motivo, il bivio e' passato si puo' solo andare avanti perche' anche tornando indietro tutto sara' diverso.
> 
> Mio marito continua a chiedermi di dimenticare. Io posso dimenticare tutto, il sesso, la complicita' con l'altra, le menzogne. Ma non riesco a superare che c'e' stato un preciso momento in cui avrebbe potuto scegliere e non l'ha fatto.
> 
> ...


Ha agito senza la volontà di farti del male, si sentiva nella nuvoletta. Consolati pensando che potrebbe capitare anche a te.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Sara' un'idea balzana personale.
> Io ci sono cresciuta.. E forse altre donne della mia generazione, ma ormai non ne sono piu' sicura.
> 
> Per me le persone impegnate sono sempre state off limits. Questo non mi ha impedito di godermi la vita e gli uomini.


Ma questo non c'entra con la competizione.


----------



## Divì (4 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *A fare l'amore o fare sesso si può scrivere ...anche perché questo è  *


Sopporta Fiammetta. Non e' cattivo, e' che lo disegnano cosi' 

Forse proprio non gli riesce di chiamare le cose in modo esplicito. Con l'allenamento ci riuscira'.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> è però una decisione che non comprende solo noi


Buonanotte. Tu pensi TUTTE le decisioni che fai in funzione di qualcuno che magari non ne sa un cazzo?


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì vabbè, ma non è che ragionano tutti col tuo metro di misura. Altrimenti saremmo tutti fratelli e sorelle e sarebbe l'Eden in terra con prati in fiore, il sole alto nei cieli, frittata per tutti e *rutto libero*.


no, quello fa parte del tuo di metro


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Febbraio 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Capito. allora, se avevi deciso di voler vivere fino in fondo questa storia, per quale motivo non hai chiuso con il compagno e vissuta la cosa senza alcun impedimento?
> 
> Comodità, paura ad affrontare la cosa, egoismo o altro?


Morfeo, scusa amico, ma penso di volerti potentemente sparare in culo.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, quello fa parte del tuo di metro


Scoreggiona.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Capito. allora, se avevi deciso di voler vivere fino in fondo questa storia, per quale motivo non hai chiuso con il compagno e vissuta la cosa senza alcun impedimento?
> 
> Comodità, paura ad affrontare la cosa, egoismo o altro?


Semplicemente non ho mai pensato a lui come a un compagno e lui a me compagna.


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Buonanotte. Tu pensi TUTTE le decisioni che fai in funzione di qualcuno che magari non ne sa un cazzo?


quel qualcuno è una persona che mi sono scelta per la vita ,nessuno mi ha costretto. se permetti ci sta che me ne faccia scrupolo


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Febbraio 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Sopporta Fiammetta. Non e' cattivo, e' che lo disegnano cosi'
> 
> Forse proprio non gli riesce di chiamare le cose in modo esplicito. Con l'allenamento ci riuscira'.


Ah ma io sopporto benissimo però mi fa specie rendere così impersonale un atto così naturale :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> è però una decisione che non comprende solo noi


Vero, intendevo questo con "per me" ovvio che non lo fosse nei confronti di mio marito


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> quel qualcuno è una persona che mi sono scelta per la vita ,nessuno mi ha costretto. se permetti ci sta che me ne faccia scrupolo


E sì e sì, eccome no. Blablabla. Immagino i dubbi morali che ti potrai mai fare dovendo scegliere se ceretta o rasoio. Roba da stare svegli notti intere.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> quel qualcuno è una persona che mi sono scelta per la vita ,nessuno mi ha costretto. se permetti ci sta che me ne faccia scrupolo


Ma credo che farfalla proprio questo intendesse quando ha riflettuto se rispondere o meno all'sms ... Almeno così ho compreso in quel momento doveva decidere se avviarsi per un sentiero che l'avrebbe portata più lontana da suo marito, certo poi ha operato una scelta ma i dubbi e i timori presumo li abbia avuti


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E sì e sì, eccome no. Blablabla. Immagino i dubbi morali che ti potrai mai fare dovendo scegliere se ceretta o rasoio. Roba da stare svegli notti intere.


sì, uguale.


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buonasera mi indichi quali tipi di atteggiamento narcisistici aveva la tua amante ?


L hai puntato proprio...

:mrgreen:


----------



## Divì (4 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì vabbè, ma non è che ragionano tutti col tuo metro di misura. Altrimenti saremmo tutti fratelli e sorelle e sarebbe l'Eden in terra con prati in fiore, il sole alto nei cieli, frittata per tutti e rutto libero.


Scusa ma mica ti ho chiesto di pensarla come me, ne' l'ho chiesto alla donna che e' stata l'amante di mio marito.

Io ragiono cosi'. Spero di averne diritto, a me fa stare bene e in pace con me stessa da oltre 50 anni


----------



## morfeo78 (4 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Semplicemente non ho mai pensato a lui come a un compagno e lui a me compagna.


Era il passaggio che mi mancava. Direi che allora non c'è stato un vero e proprio tradimento, al massimo un malinteso :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> L hai puntato proprio...
> 
> :mrgreen:


No no in questo caso era perplessità legittima ... so cosa sia il narcisismo patologico quindi se uno si avventura in questa definizione deve averne certezza ...


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Febbraio 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Scusa ma mica ti ho chiesto di pensarla come me, ne' l'ho chiesto alla donna che e' stata l'amante di mio marito.
> 
> Io ragiono cosi'. Spero di averne diritto, a me fa stare bene e in pace con me stessa da oltre 50 anni


Poi dice che qua l'età media non è quella. Vabbè. No, chiaro che non è che devo pensarla come te, magari sarebbe opportuno il contrario, però. E' un mondo difficile.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Era il passaggio che mi mancava. Direi che allora non c'è stato un vero e proprio tradimento, al massimo un malinteso :mrgreen:


Questa é carina, me la segno


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Poi dice che qua l'età media non è quella. *Vabbè. No, chiaro che non è che devo pensarla come te, magari sarebbe opportuno il contrario, però. E' un mondo difficile.


un po'di gioventù c'è , relazionati con loro .


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> No. Ma non ho mai pensato alla vita come ad una competizione tra femmine.... Per questo perdo sempre, forse?


Ma questa volta non hai perso.
Hai lui. Che ha scelto te.
E anche tu hai scelto ancora lui.





Dammi ragione se no divento ruvida.


----------



## Divì (4 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma questo non c'entra con la competizione.


Certo che no. Infatti io non penso che sia una competizione.

Non sono sicura che per lei non lo sia stata.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> un po'di gioventù c'è , relazionati con loro .


Sì mamma.


----------



## Divì (4 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma questa volta non hai perso.
> Hai lui. Che ha scelto te.
> E anche tu hai scelto ancora lui.
> 
> ...


Hai ragionissima!


----------



## disincantata (4 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Fatto sta che, vedendolo ogni giorno..non riesco a chiudere definitivamente. Ci provo, funziona per un po..ma poi sento che mi manca, mi mancano i baci con lui, la passione, pura. E ci ricasco. Lui, soffre dei miei continui tira e molla, ma capisce la mia difficoltà, gli ho detto più volte che non sono il tipo da storie extra. Ma dice di provare sentimenti forti e che ci sarà sempre per me. Preciso che entrambi non abbiamo mai pensato minimamente all' idea di mettere in discussione le nostre famiglie. Lui l'ha messo bene in chiaro da subito, io, dopo un attimo di smarrimento, ho capito quanto sia prezioso quello che ho.Non sono mai stata innamorata del mio ex amante, attratta, infatuata, si, ma amore no. Anche se, dopo mesi di tira e molla, un po' di affetto c'è. Ma non provo grande stima nei suoi confronti, abbiamo poco in comune, non credo che satebbe mai potuto essere un compagno di vita anche se le cose fossero state diverse. E allora, perchè è così maledettamente difficile per me chiudere definitivamente??Perchè rappresenta la passione, il fuoco??!!io so che i miei bisogni più profondi, i miei desideri, i miei progetti, la mia vita è con l'uomo che ho scelto di sposare e che non voglio più tradire ma non trovo la forza per chiudere con quest'uomo  una volta per tutte e smettere di pensare a lui.
> P.s. ho dimenticato di precisare che mi sono avvicinata a lui in un momento delicato che stavo vivendo con mio marito, del quale non mi sento di scrivere ma che ora stiamo affrontando e ne stiamo, piano piano, uscendo..e lui mi ha ascoltata e mi è stato vicino.


Se lui ha messo subito in chiaro che non vuole implicazioni di nessun genere, il dubbio è che sia un traditore seriale e voglia mettere una tacca in più. Ottenuto il giocattolino potrebbe stancarsi. Pensa a questo e ritieniti fortunata di non esserci andata ancora a letto, almeno lo spero per te.  Capisco possa essere un sacrificio rinunciare a uno che ami, ma non lo ami, non lo stimi, chettenefrega di baci appassionati? Pensa piuttosto che gli anni passano e se vuoi un figlio datti da fare, vedrai come ti riempirà la vita, dopo si che apprezzerai di più trovare il tempo per fare sesso con tuo marito.
Non rimpiangere niente e perdonati.


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2014)

"cara sai che ho scelto te dopo aver passato del tempo gioioso con tizia ?"
che culo .grazie:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Certo che no. Infatti io non penso che sia una competizione.
> 
> Non sono sicura che per lei non lo sia stata.



Se c é stata si é presa una bella tranvata.

Oh che dispiacere infinito vero divina?
Pensa. Lei si é messa in competizione con una che non sapeva di competere.
E ha perso.

Un atleta proprio.
Chi era il suo preparatore atletico?
Alvaro vitali?


----------



## Divì (4 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Se c é stata si é presa una bella tranvata.
> 
> Oh che dispiacere infinito vero divina?
> Pensa. Lei si é messa in competizione con una che non sapeva di competere.
> ...


Ti amo proprio, ruvidona!


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Se c é stata si é presa una bella tranvata.
> *
> Oh che dispiacere infinito vero divina?
> Pensa. Lei si é messa in competizione con una che non sapeva di competere.
> ...


Ma quale c'è stata su. Che dici. Tu eri in competizione con la moglie di coso, lì?


----------



## mic (4 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Vedi gatta *le cose non sono mai totalmente nere o totalmente bianche.* Ebbene si. Ci sono in mezzo mille sfumature e noi siamo esseri in evoluzione.
> A venti anni non si é uguale ai trenta e cosi via.
> Intanto non devi sentire che tradisci te stesss ma devi ascoltarti.
> A fondo.
> ...


Non concordo, ma è un discorso lungo e complesso. Fuori luogo qui. Benvenuta Gatta


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Sbrigatevi, tu e tuo marito, a fare 2 marmocchi. Iniziate un percorso con qualche centro specializzato che vi supporti, se non ce la fate da soli. Nel frattempo resisti, e concentrati sull'obiettivo. Se non è ancora successo niente di significativo a livello fisico, è tutto ancora possibile. In bocca al lupo.


Non condivido, naturalmente, la proposta di far figli.
Ma voglio ottimisticamente :mrgreen: pensare che sia un modo per suggerire che una relazione si tutela, si protegge lavorando alla relazione, impegnandosi per rinnovare e vivificare quello che c'è piuttosto che impegnarsi a rovinarla vivendo una relazione parallela di poco conto.
Lo sottolineo perché sei stupita e anche sconcertata che ti possa essere accaduta una cosa contraria ai tuoi principi.
Per me si fanno o non si fanno certe cose per principio ma perché i principi ti portano a escludere le situazioni che possono mettere a rischio qualcosa che consideri valido e importante.
Credevi forse che non potessero esistere uomini affascinanti? Sono pochissimi :carneval: (è una battuta perché ho scherzato su questo) ma ci sono.
Tu sei una persona che ha fatto una scelta con la consapevolezza che sarebbe stato un impegno con tutti i significati che implica il termine? IMPEGNATI!


Fiammetta ha detto:


> insomma non sei innamorata ma una cotta quasi adolescenziale ci sta ... reciproca. Intanto eviterei di credere che lui abbia realmente tutti sti problemi con la moglie tanto da non desiderarla più...probabile stia spingendo sull 'accelleratore per vedere quando ti decidi a  cedere, se come dici non lo hai già fatto. Ora consigliarti non è facile io sarei dell'idea di   passare la mano. distaccati da quest'uomo e* prova a vedere se con tuo marito riesci a trovare altri stimoli (evita i figli per ora mi raccomando) se proprio non riesci tuffati ma devi esser consapevole che rischi sia di veder naufragare il tuo matrimonio sia di voler da quest'uomo qualcosa in più ( cosa che lui ha già precisato non è disposto a darti) ..anche a me sembri una predestinata a soffrire per passione *quindi ocio ...a proposito benvenuta


Hai detto la stessa cosa.:up:


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale c'è stata su. Che dici. Tu eri in competizione con la moglie di coso, lì?


Ma joey leggi bene.
Divina presuppone che l altra fosse in competizione con lei e visto che lei e solo lei ha vissuto il suo tradimento non ho motivi per non crederle.
Quindi. 
Il mondo é pieno di invornite che tentano di diventare le signoee della casa e questo si xhiama competizione. Ma c é anche una competizione piu subdola. Che fa pensare alle non aventi diritto che in qualche modo sono migliori.
Io sono un altro discorso.
figurati che non mi sono sentita in competizione nemmeno con l ex di mattia e meno che  mai con la moglie di man.


Che fatica scrivere da cell.
Cazzo.


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Non concordo, ma è un discorso lungo e complesso. Fuori luogo qui. Benvenuta Gatta


...non ho capito.
Non concordi sulle sfumature della vita?
Du quelli che siamo o crediamo di essere?
Fuori luogo?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma joey leggi bene.
> *Divina presuppone che l altra fosse in competizione con lei e visto che lei e solo lei ha vissuto il suo tradimento non ho motivi per non crederle.*
> Quindi.
> Il mondo é pieno di invornite che tentano di diventare le signoee della casa e questo si xhiama competizione. Ma c é anche una competizione piu subdola. Che fa pensare alle non aventi diritto che in qualche modo sono migliori.
> ...


Sì, ma questo è un assoluto alla Ultimo. Ripigliati.


----------



## mic (4 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...non ho capito.
> Non concordi sulle sfumature della vita?
> Du quelli che siamo o crediamo di essere?
> Fuori luogo?


non concordo sul neretto che ho evidenziato. tutto qui.


----------



## marietto (4 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti, sono nuova, è la prima volta che scrivo ma vi leggo già da un po'. Ho bisogno di voi, dei vostri consigli, perchè sono in una situazione di stallo da cui non riesco ad uscire. Cercherò di sintetizzare il più possibile. Ho 35 anni, sposata da 5 ma conviviamo da 9 e stiamo insieme da quasi 12 anni. Amo mio marito, me ne sono pazzamente innamorata da quando ero all'Università e insieme abbiamo condiviso esperienze, siamo cresciuti, abbiamo fatto viaggi bellissimi, e nel tempo costruito e conquistato tutto ciò che di bello abbiamo ora. Non abbiamo ancora figli ma ne vorremmo. Lui..che dire, è sempre presente, mi riempie di attenzioni, mi dimostra ogni giorno quello che prova per me. Del sesso..non posso proprio lamentarmi, il desiderio c'è e non stiamo mai lontani più di qualche giorno..ma dopo tanti anni insieme..la passione non è quella degli inizi. Penso sia normalissimo, e credo che anzi, conservare una sessualità cmq soddisfacente anche dopo anni sia già qualcosa di prezioso. Premetto che in 12 anni insieme la fedeltà da parte mia è stata totale, ma senza sforzi, rinunce o savrifici, è stato per me del tutto naturale essergli fedele. Finché.. aime', solito maledetto cliché! Sul lavoro conosco un uomo, all'inizio dell'estate scorsa..48 anni, sposato, due figli. Bello, elegante, intrigante. Cominciano fra noi gli sguardi, quando capita di incontrarci, qualche battuta, più o meno maliziosa, qualche scambio di email, più o meno professionale..finché una sera non passa a trovarmi nella mia stanza..sono sola, è tardi..ci baciamo, con moooolta passione. Da li' cominciamo a scriverci tutti i giorni, a raccontarci molto di noi..ma ci incontriamo solo poche volte fuori, e niente sesso, solo baci e altro.. Io non la vivo bene, l'attrazione tra noi è fortissima, ma non vivo bene quest'avventura perchè va contro tutto ciò in cui ho sempre creduto, la lealtà e la sincerita' verso chi amo e chi mi ama, il rispetto. Ok ho riscoperto sensazioni ed emozioni forti, una passione ossessiva, forte, che non provavo da tempo. Ma a che prezzo!?mi sento falsa, so che tradisco la persona più importante della mia vita, che crede ed ha fiducia in me. Lui, invece, dice di non essere mai stato cosi' bene in vita sua, mi racconta che la moglie da tempo non prova piu' desiderio per lui, che si sente bene quando sta con me, che mi desidera moltissimo. E vorrebbe una relazione stabile. Io sono in crisi e decido di chiudere.


Non ti darò consigli, per la semplice ragione che non siamo tutti uguali e quindi ognuno di noi vive le esperienze in modo diverso.
Mi ritrovo in diverse cose che racconti, nelle convinzioni che dici di aver sempre avuto e che mi appartenevano (e, in effetti, mi appartengono tuttora, nonostante tutto). Curiosamente, avevo più o meno la tua età quando è successo, mentre adesso sono dalle parti del tuo "terzo". Per farla breve, io alla fine ho tradito... Ho fatto soffrire moltissimo mia moglie, ho portato un lungo periodo di dolore nel nostro rapporto. Sono stato perdonato, siamo rimasti insieme e direi che l'abbiamo superato tutto sommato bene, come coppia. Però io mi sento ancora una merdaccia dopo tutti questi anni... Se potessi disfare quello che ho fatto provvederei senza un attimo di esitazione. 
Ma questo sono io.

Altri utenti ti hanno già detto che si sono goduti e si godono le loro scopate extra senza alcun problema, anzi, per qualcuno fanno pure bene all'anima.

La cosa che ti resta da capire è quale di questi "profili" ti assomiglia.


----------



## disincantata (4 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questa é carina, me la segno



Pure io, mai pensato di essere un 'malinteso', carino però.


----------



## Divì (4 Febbraio 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Non ti darò consigli, per la semplice ragione che non siamo tutti uguali e quindi ognuno di noi vive le esperienze in modo diverso.
> Mi ritrovo in diverse cose che racconti, nelle convinzioni che dici di aver sempre avuto e che mi appartenevano (e, in effetti, mi appartengono tuttora, nonostante tutto). Curiosamente, avevo più o meno la tua età quando è successo, mentre adesso sono dalle parti del tuo "terzo". Per farla breve, io alla fine ho tradito... Ho fatto soffrire moltissimo mia moglie, ho portato un lungo periodo di dolore nel nostro rapporto. Sono stato perdonato, siamo rimasti insieme e direi che l'abbiamo superato tutto sommato bene, come coppia. Però io mi sento ancora una merdaccia dopo tutti questi anni... Se potessi disfare quello che ho fatto provvederei senza un attimo di esitazione.
> Ma questo sono io.
> 
> ...


Verde mio, bravo :up:


----------



## perplesso (4 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> È proprio così, prima di mio marito ho avuto pochissime esperienze e pochi amori che ho vissuto sempre intensamente e forse troppo "seriamente" vista l'età.. tornando indietro cercherei di vivere con più leggerezza e spensieratezza. Detto ciò, si la curiosità' dopo tanti anni viene, ma, anche se mi piacerebbe dare al gesto un po meno peso, in realtà mi è difficile, perchè lo vivo come un doppio tradimento, verso me stessa e verso chi amo.


prova a viverlo come se fosse una quota alla Snai.

se resisti fino a fine mese la quota sta a 3

se cedi entro il 20 la quota sta a 1,5

se cedi in primavera te la paghiamo a 5

se decidi di troncare davvero te la si paga a 70

se cedi proprio il 14 però paghi tu,perchè sarebbe un filo riprovevole  

PS: questo per provare a spiegarti che sì.  quello che provi devi viverlo con leggerezza perchè è un cerino,non un fuoco.   tieni presente che al 99,99% il tipo è un seriale che vuole solo essere il primo ad aver fatto cedere la donna superfedele da tanti anni.

Quindi cerca di essere presente a te stessa,qualsiasi cosa tu scelga di fare.....se poi ti va di spiegare che cosa intendi per periodo difficile da cui stai uscendo riusciamo magari a capire che ti frulla in capo


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Non ti darò consigli, per la semplice ragione che non siamo tutti uguali e quindi ognuno di noi vive le esperienze in modo diverso.
> Mi ritrovo in diverse cose che racconti, nelle convinzioni che dici di aver sempre avuto e che mi appartenevano (e, in effetti, mi appartengono tuttora, nonostante tutto). Curiosamente, avevo più o meno la tua età quando è successo, mentre adesso sono dalle parti del tuo "terzo". Per farla breve, io alla fine ho tradito... Ho fatto soffrire moltissimo mia moglie, ho portato un lungo periodo di dolore nel nostro rapporto. Sono stato perdonato, siamo rimasti insieme e direi che l'abbiamo superato tutto sommato bene, come coppia. Però io mi sento ancora una merdaccia dopo tutti questi anni... *Se potessi disfare quello che ho fatto provvederei senza un attimo di esitazione.
> Ma questo sono io.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> non concordo sul neretto che ho evidenziato. tutto qui.


Quindi per te o sono nere o sono bianche?


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, ma questo è un assoluto alla Ultimo. Ripigliati.


Ma che assoluto dai.
Ripigliati tu. Essú.


----------



## mic (4 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quindi per te o sono nere o sono bianche?


si.


----------



## passante (4 Febbraio 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Infatti, lo definirei punto di non ritorno proprio per questo motivo, il bivio e' passato si puo' solo andare avanti perche' anche tornando indietro tutto sara' diverso.
> 
> Mio marito continua a chiedermi di dimenticare. Io posso dimenticare tutto, il sesso, la complicita' con l'altra, le menzogne. Ma non riesco a superare che c'e' stato un preciso momento in cui avrebbe potuto scegliere e non l'ha fatto.
> 
> ...


divina, però forse non tutti siamo sempre così consapevoli di noi stessi, purtroppo. io il mio preciso momento non ce l'ho avuto chiaro, lì per lì. e nemmeno ora. una serie di piccolissime cose, potrei dire. poi è vero c'è stato anche il momento in cui ho cambiato direzione, ma era tutto più chiaro, a quel punto, e in fondo è stato casuale che sia successo prima, e non dopo, l'esserci stato a letto. eppure io al mio compagno gli ho sempre voluto bene, sempre sempre. solo che in certi momenti lo cancellavo dai miei occhi. non so come succeda, ma è così. non ti rattristare per "il momento" forse non lo vede con chiarezza nemmeno ora.



Tebe ha detto:


> Se c é stata si é presa una bella tranvata.
> 
> Oh che dispiacere infinito vero divina?
> Pensa. Lei si é messa in competizione con una che non sapeva di competere.
> ...


:singleeye:


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2014)

mic;1267si.[/QUOTE ha detto:
			
		

> oh...ok.
> Due visioni diverse.
> Molto alla mattia.
> Quello di prima.
> ...


----------



## Sky Singer (4 Febbraio 2014)

*ironia*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> *A fare l'amore o fare sesso si può scrivere ...anche perché questo è  *


Ma la mia definizione voleva essere solo ironica o, se vogliamo, una circonlocuzione verbale ... un giro di parole.


----------



## mic (4 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> oh...ok.
> Due visioni diverse.
> Molto alla mattia.
> Quello di prima.


ma sai, ciò che si crede sia, non combacia sempre con ciò che è. ma non vale la pena discuterne..non ti preoccupare.


----------



## mic (4 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> oh...ok.
> Due visioni diverse.
> Molto alla mattia.
> Quello di prima.
> ...


sfumature?
puoi farmi un esempio?


----------



## passante (4 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Fatto sta che, vedendolo ogni giorno..non riesco a chiudere definitivamente. Ci provo, funziona per un po..ma poi sento che mi manca, mi mancano i baci con lui, la passione, pura. E ci ricasco. Lui, soffre dei miei continui tira e molla, ma capisce la mia difficoltà, gli ho detto più volte che non sono il tipo da storie extra. Ma dice di provare sentimenti forti e che ci sarà sempre per me. Preciso che entrambi non abbiamo mai pensato minimamente all' idea di mettere in discussione le nostre famiglie. Lui l'ha messo bene in chiaro da subito, io, dopo un attimo di smarrimento, ho capito quanto sia prezioso quello che ho.Non sono mai stata innamorata del mio ex amante, attratta, infatuata, si, ma amore no. Anche se, dopo mesi di tira e molla, un po' di affetto c'è. Ma non provo grande stima nei suoi confronti, abbiamo poco in comune, non credo che satebbe mai potuto essere un compagno di vita anche se le cose fossero state diverse.* E allora, perchè è così maledettamente difficile per me chiudere definitivamente??*Perchè rappresenta la passione, il fuoco??!!io so che i miei bisogni più profondi, i miei desideri, i miei progetti, la mia vita è con l'uomo che ho scelto di sposare e che non voglio più tradire ma non trovo la forza per chiudere con quest'uomo  una volta per tutte e smettere di pensare a lui.
> P.s. ho dimenticato di precisare che mi sono avvicinata a lui in un momento delicato che stavo vivendo con mio marito, del quale non mi sento di scrivere ma che ora stiamo affrontando e ne stiamo, piano piano, uscendo..e lui mi ha ascoltata e mi è stato vicino.



perché è bello essere corteggiati, è bello trasgredire, è  bello pensare alla passione impossibile, è bello provare certe sensazioni, è bello baciare un uomo che bacia diversamente dal tuo... mettici quello che vuoi, e che io tiro a indovinare, ma insomma è difficile troncare perché era bello. ci vuole tempo... ti aiuterebbe non vederlo più, ma non so se ti è possibile. però ricordati di investire anche molto nel tuo rapporto con tuo marito, se no nel giro di una stagione sei di nuovo qui


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> ma sai, ciò che si crede sia, non combacia sempre con ciò che è. ma non vale la pena discuterne..non ti preoccupare.


Non sono preoccupata. 
Ma vale anche il contrario.
Che cio che si crede sia.
É.

ma non capisco il collegamento con sfumature si e sfumature no.

Vabbé. 
Fa lo stesso. Hai ragione. Non preoccupiamoco di inutili sofismi in bianco e nero.


----------



## Divì (4 Febbraio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> perché è bello essere corteggiati, è bello trasgredire, è  bello pensare alla passione impossibile, è bello provare certe sensazioni, è bello baciare un uomo che bacia diversamente dal tuo... mettici quello che vuoi, e che io tiro a indovinare, ma insomma è difficile troncare perché era bello. ci vuole tempo... ti aiuterebbe non vederlo più, ma non so se ti è possibile. però ricordati di investire anche molto nel tuo rapporto con tuo marito, se no nel giro di una stagione sei di nuovo qui


Volevo darti un verde, forse te ne ho gia' dati... Accontentati di un quotone :up:


----------



## mic (4 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non sono preoccupata.
> Ma vale anche il contrario.
> Che cio che si crede sia.
> É.
> ...


Come mai così seria stasera?


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> sfumature?
> puoi farmi un esempio?


Sono io l esempio. Quello che scrivo. E quello che penso.
ti sembro mono cromatica? Una che ragiona o bianco o nero?


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Come mai così seria stasera?


Rispondo a te che poni domande serie.
Sei in semi embolo per qualcosa?


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2014)

E comunque Mic hai scelto un avatar che  cozza con la teoria o bianco o nero.


----------



## mic (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Rispondo a te che poni domande serie.
> Sei in semi embolo per qualcosa?


No Tebe, sono tranquillo...ma il 3d è serioso, quindi mi adeguo.
Gatta mi ricorda lolapal della prima ora...


----------



## Divì (5 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> No Tebe, sono tranquillo...ma il 3d è serioso, quindi mi adeguo.
> Gatta mi ricorda lolapal della prima ora...


Vero, ho pensato lo stesso


----------



## mic (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> E comunque Mic hai scelto un avatar che  cozza con la teoria o bianco o nero.


cavolo Tebe, mo' lo devo cambiare...


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> No Tebe, sono tranquillo...ma il 3d è serioso, quindi mi adeguo.
> Gatta mi ricorda lolapal della prima ora...


quindi io dovevo fare la kreti ?


----------



## mic (5 Febbraio 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Vero, ho pensato lo stesso


Anche a te?
Mah, vediamo cosa decide. Sul dire di no di lolapal non ci avrei scommesso...


----------



## mic (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sono io l esempio. Quello che scrivo. E quello che penso.
> ti sembro mono cromatica? Una che ragiona o bianco o nero?


a dire il vero mi ricordi una tavolozza da pittore e tutto quello che ti circonda una tela bianca.


----------



## mic (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> quindi io dovevo fare la kreti ?


No Tebe, se non lo volevi.


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> No Tebe, se non lo volevi.


:unhappy:
É la prima volta che non riesco ad avere un "filo diretto" con te.

vado a dormire.


----------



## passante (5 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> No Tebe, sono tranquillo...ma il 3d è serioso, quindi mi adeguo.
> Gatta mi ricorda lolapal della prima ora...


anche a me. lola aveva trovato il modo ance di coinvolgere suo marito e farsi aiutare, che è una cosa non da poco, e molto delicata. però nel suo caso, anzi nel loro, credo che sia stata vincente.


----------



## mic (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> :unhappy:
> É la prima volta che non riesco ad avere un "filo diretto" con te.
> 
> vado a dormire.


Anche io.


----------



## job (5 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti, sono nuova, è la prima volta che scrivo ma vi leggo già da un po'. Ho bisogno di voi, dei vostri consigli, perchè sono in una situazione di stallo da cui non riesco ad uscire. Cercherò di sintetizzare il più possibile. Ho 35 anni, sposata da 5 ma conviviamo da 9 e stiamo insieme da quasi 12 anni. Amo mio marito, me ne sono pazzamente innamorata da quando ero all'Università e insieme abbiamo condiviso esperienze, siamo cresciuti, abbiamo fatto viaggi bellissimi, e nel tempo costruito e conquistato tutto ciò che di bello abbiamo ora. Non abbiamo ancora figli ma ne vorremmo. Lui..che dire, è sempre presente, mi riempie di attenzioni, mi dimostra ogni giorno quello che prova per me. Del sesso..non posso proprio lamentarmi, il desiderio c'è e non stiamo mai lontani più di qualche giorno..ma dopo tanti anni insieme..la passione non è quella degli inizi. Penso sia normalissimo, e credo che anzi, conservare una sessualità cmq soddisfacente anche dopo anni sia già qualcosa di prezioso. Premetto che in 12 anni insieme la fedeltà da parte mia è stata totale, ma senza sforzi, rinunce o savrifici, è stato per me del tutto naturale essergli fedele. Finché.. aime', solito maledetto cliché! Sul lavoro conosco un uomo, all'inizio dell'estate scorsa..48 anni, sposato, due figli. Bello, elegante, intrigante. Cominciano fra noi gli sguardi, quando capita di incontrarci, qualche battuta, più o meno maliziosa, qualche scambio di email, più o meno professionale..finché una sera non passa a trovarmi nella mia stanza..sono sola, è tardi..ci baciamo, con moooolta passione. Da li' cominciamo a scriverci tutti i giorni, a raccontarci molto di noi..ma ci incontriamo solo poche volte fuori, e niente sesso, solo baci e altro.. Io non la vivo bene, l'attrazione tra noi è fortissima, ma non vivo bene quest'avventura perchè va contro tutto ciò in cui ho sempre creduto, la lealtà e la sincerita' verso chi amo e chi mi ama, il rispetto. Ok ho riscoperto sensazioni ed emozioni forti, una passione ossessiva, forte, che non provavo da tempo. Ma a che prezzo!?mi sento falsa, so che tradisco la persona più importante della mia vita, che crede ed ha fiducia in me. Lui, invece, dice di non essere mai stato cosi' bene in vita sua, mi racconta che la moglie da tempo non prova piu' desiderio per lui, che si sente bene quando sta con me, che mi desidera moltissimo. E vorrebbe una relazione stabile. Io sono in crisi e decido di chiudere.


Alle tentazioni si resiste, non ci sono altre strade. 
Non devi fare dei figli adesso, ma cominciare a pensarci credo sia una buona cosa. Per quanto sia bello il rapporto con tuo marito, alla lunga, senza la presenza dei figli ci si rompe le balle.
Hai un buon marito e un buon matrimonio,  non buttare tutto all'aria per una mezza sega qualsiasi.
Una misera cazzatina come questa come questa storiella inutile può provocare un dolore enorme a tuo marito e a te.


----------



## feather (5 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @Gatta80
> 
> Il danno è fatto. Non torni indietro. Hai deturpato per sempre e senza rimedi la bellezza della tua vita fino a qui.
> Per questo ti dico: continua a scopare fuori, sono assaggi di inferno, che sprofondano chi aveva il cuore puro in gorghi senza fine. Non si torna mai indietro e i tuoi dubbi sono degli schermi davanti a un lutto della cui portata non hai ancora saggiato le estreme conseguenze, visto che ti fai delle assurde domande. Il tuo problema è proprio che non sei portata al tradimento. Quindi soffri e soffrirai sempre di più, come si conviene, sia che tu smetti di tenerti il ganzo, sia che continui.


Scusami, non mi sono letto le 15 paginate di roba e non so se sei ritornata sull'argomento poi..
Perché deve in ogni caso continuare a soffrire? Ha sporcato il lenzuolo immacolato è vero. Ma nulla vieta che passata l'esperienza e tolta la curiosità, lo sfizio, lo archivi come una cazzata temporanea e la cosa muoia lì e con esso i dolorosi turbamenti. Perché non può andare così?


----------



## feather (5 Febbraio 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> esiste un momento T che costituisce il punto di non ritorno, il giro di boa per cui si determina un "prima" e un "dopo" ? E, se esiste, quanti ne hanno avuto consapevolezza?


Io me ne sono reso conto solo a posteriori, il mio momento T è stato -prima- del primo bacio.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma che assoluto dai.
> Ripigliati tu. Essú.


Ma è una scemenza. Non è che siccome lei e solo lei ha vissuto il tradimento come competizione allora l'altra per forza di cose doveva necessariamente essere davvero in competizione con lei o che. Cioè cosa sarebbe, la relatività oggettivizzata? Che cazzo dici?


----------



## Fantastica (5 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Scusami, non mi sono letto le 15 paginate di roba e non so se sei ritornata sull'argomento poi..
> Perché deve in ogni caso continuare a soffrire? Ha sporcato il lenzuolo immacolato è vero. Ma nulla vieta che passata l'esperienza e tolta la curiosità, lo sfizio, lo archivi come una cazzata temporanea e la cosa muoia lì e con esso i dolorosi turbamenti. Perché non può andare così?


Ciao, caro:smile:

Ho risposto da romantica, perché a volte, sai, ti puoi rendere conto che in te ci sono dei miti che resistono a qualunque assalto. Quello dell'amore sentitamente fedele è il più forte. Così, per quanto ti sforzi di obbedire alla legge del divertimento e del chissene, o di fare psicologismo d'accatto, soffri quando ti senti responsabile di aver aver male interpretato il mito. Insomma, qualche volta la dimensione tragica si può ancora attingere. Non credo di essermi spiegata, ma vado di fretta. Ciao, feather. :smile:


----------



## Gatta80 (5 Febbraio 2014)

Sky Singer ha detto:


> Direi che la tua situazione mi ricorda molto quella passione irrefrenabile, nata da strane intese, che ho attraversato nel corso del mio tradimento.
> E' ultrachiaro, visti i tuoi presupposti, che se dovessi continuare a seguire la tua insana passione, butteresti via una vita di progetti che hai fatto con l'unico uomo che ami veramente.
> 
> E' chiaro che, se ci fossero figli in gioco, non proveresti alcun brivido, ma, visto che i baci che hai dato non sono stati casti, dovresti riflettere su cosa ti indirizzi verso il tradimento.
> ...


Grazie del consiglio, lo leggerò subito! Lui è un narcisista, senza ombra di dubbio. All'apice della carriera, un uomo di potere, molto pieno di se, è evidente che, oltre a piacergli molto io, quello che più lo faceva (in questo momento ho sospeso ogni contatto, a parte quello visivo, inevitabile purtroppo) stare bene della nostra "relazione" era il sentirsi desiderato da una ragazza più giovane, l'attrazione per lui che avevo. Riguardo ai problemi con la moglie... so bene che sono frasi che ripetono un pò tutti gli amanti, specie a ragazze poco esperte e "sgamate" come me. Quello che lui racconta non è di non provare più desiderio per la moglie ma il contrario. In sintesi: la moglie gliela da moolto raramente. Io credo che in parte sia vero, stanno insieme da 30 anni, due figli. Credo un pò meno ai sentimenti che dichiara per me. Mi ha detto di provare sentimenti forti, che non riesce a definire diversamente se non "amore", di essere un pensiero fisso per lui. Gli ho risposto che l'amore vero, porterebbe entrambi a pensare ad un futuro insieme, cosa che mi sembra non ci sia balenata per la testa. Lui sostiene che si possa amare e costruire una relazione, senza che questo comporti la rottura del proprio matrimonio. Per lui, forse, sarà così, visto che non ha grossi problemi a tradire, se non il timore di essere scoperto. Per me non è affatto così ed ho, per questo, chiuso. Il problema è riuscire a rimanere ferma nella mia decisione, pur trovandomelo davanti agli occhi ogni mattina.


----------



## Gatta80 (5 Febbraio 2014)

Sky Singer ha detto:


> Secondo me non è stata esercitata la *"trasferta sessuale esplicita"*, ma il sesso è stato pesantemente innescato attraverso i *baci di passione*.
> 
> *Un bacio è molto più impegnativo* di una passeggiata fra le lenzuola.
> Il mio tradimento è stato celebrato a partire da quel bacio che diedi, prima di tornare a casa ... nella mia famiglia, che avevo irrimediabilmente messo in stand-by.


Il punto è proprio questo, è nato tutto così, desideravo un bacio, passionale, molto passionale. E c'è stato, uno solo.. dopo il quale non sono riuscita a fermarmi e a lasciare che rimanesse l'unico. 
Era un pò che con mio marito era venuto meno, quel tipo di baci. Non so perchè, c'è desiderio, mi soddisfa pienamente a letto ma baci veri, pochi. 
E con l'ex amante li ho riscoperti. Non mi ero accorta che mi mancassero così tanto.


----------



## Gatta80 (5 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> valuta questo ,metti sul piatto della bilancia quello che hai rispetto a ciò che vorresti e decidi consapevole



Quello che ho, vale molto di più di quello che potrei avere dall'amante. Non ci sono paragoni. La mia scelta l'ho fatta, e ne sono convinta. Solo che a volte la mia volontà vacilla, perchè vedere l'altro ogni giorno non mi aiuta a dimenticarlo. Vorrei "fortificare" la mia volontà. Ecco. 
Per tutti quelli che me l'hanno chiesto: non c'è stato vero e proprio sesso, solo un'occasione, in cui ci siamo andati molto vicino ma lui... ha reagito molto poco, problema che avevo già intuito giorni prima.....
Mi ha spiegato, poi, di essere teso e "timido", le prime volte, con una donna nuova (dice che prima di me ha avuto solo un'altra relazione extra, per cui poche esperienze oltre la moglie). Io credo che abbia qualche problemino ma non abbia voluto parlarmene.


----------



## morfeo78 (5 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Il punto è proprio questo, è nato tutto così, desideravo un bacio, passionale, molto passionale. E c'è stato, uno solo.. dopo il quale non sono riuscita a fermarmi e a lasciare che rimanesse l'unico.
> Era un pò che con mio marito era venuto meno, quel tipo di baci. Non so perchè, c'è desiderio, mi soddisfa pienamente a letto ma baci veri, pochi.
> E con l'ex amante li ho riscoperti. Non mi ero accorta che mi mancassero così tanto.


Questo è un punto di partenza su cui lavorare per rinforzare le tue decisioni.
Prova, se è il caso anche parlandone, di rinnovare la vostra relazione e recuperare cio che era venuto meno. 
Sarà tutto piú facile. 

Ps: dalla tua descrizione non mi sembra un narcisista, ma uno fiero e pieno di se. 
Se fosse veramente un narcisista relazionale o lo sei pure tu, o sei capace a vivere le cose in assoluta leggerezza oppure meglio scappare a gambe levate per non lasciarsi devastare.


----------



## Principessa (5 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Grazie del consiglio, lo leggerò subito! Lui è un narcisista, senza ombra di dubbio. All'apice della carriera, un uomo di potere, molto pieno di se, è evidente che, oltre a piacergli molto io, quello che più lo faceva (in questo momento ho sospeso ogni contatto, a parte quello visivo, inevitabile purtroppo) stare bene della nostra "relazione" era il sentirsi desiderato da una ragazza più giovane, l'attrazione per lui che avevo. Riguardo ai problemi con la moglie... so bene che sono frasi che ripetono un pò tutti gli amanti, specie a ragazze poco esperte e "sgamate" come me. Quello che lui racconta non è di non provare più desiderio per la moglie ma il contrario. In sintesi: la moglie gliela da moolto raramente. Io credo che in parte sia vero, stanno insieme da 30 anni, due figli. Credo un pò meno ai sentimenti che dichiara per me. *Mi ha detto di provare sentimenti forti, che non riesce a definire diversamente se non "amore", di essere un pensiero fisso per lui. Gli ho risposto che l'amore vero, porterebbe entrambi a pensare ad un futuro insieme, cosa che mi sembra non ci sia balenata per la testa. Lui sostiene che si possa amare e costruire una relazione, senza che questo comporti la rottura del proprio matrimonio.* Per lui, forse, sarà così, visto che non ha grossi problemi a tradire, se non il timore di essere scoperto. Per me non è affatto così ed ho, per questo, chiuso. Il problema è riuscire a rimanere ferma nella mia decisione, pur trovandomelo davanti agli occhi ogni mattina.


E che ti deve dire?

E' chiaro che lui spera di averti come amante fissa e ti indora un po' la pillola. Di certo è molto meno elegante dire a una donna "mi arrapi da morire e spero di continuare a fare sesso con te". Molto più elegante, anche se fasullo, mettere di mezzo "elevati" sentimenti...

Non ci cascare...

Se non resisti, fatti quelle scopate che ti bastano per levartelo dalla testa e poi mandalo a cagare con una scusa altisonante tipo... "mi sto legando troppo e voglio di più da te, preferisco scappare".
Vedrai che scapperà lui alla velocità della luce!


----------



## lolapal (5 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti, sono nuova, è la prima volta che scrivo ma vi leggo già da un po'. Ho bisogno di voi, dei vostri consigli, perchè sono in una situazione di stallo da cui non riesco ad uscire. Cercherò di sintetizzare il più possibile. Ho 35 anni, sposata da 5 ma conviviamo da 9 e stiamo insieme da quasi 12 anni. Amo mio marito, me ne sono pazzamente innamorata da quando ero all'Università e insieme abbiamo condiviso esperienze, siamo cresciuti, abbiamo fatto viaggi bellissimi, e nel tempo costruito e conquistato tutto ciò che di bello abbiamo ora. Non abbiamo ancora figli ma ne vorremmo. Lui..che dire, è sempre presente, mi riempie di attenzioni, mi dimostra ogni giorno quello che prova per me. Del sesso..non posso proprio lamentarmi, il desiderio c'è e non stiamo mai lontani più di qualche giorno..ma dopo tanti anni insieme..la passione non è quella degli inizi. Penso sia normalissimo, e credo che anzi, conservare una sessualità cmq soddisfacente anche dopo anni sia già qualcosa di prezioso. Premetto che in 12 anni insieme la fedeltà da parte mia è stata totale, ma senza sforzi, rinunce o savrifici, è stato per me del tutto naturale essergli fedele. Finché.. aime', solito maledetto cliché! Sul lavoro conosco un uomo, all'inizio dell'estate scorsa..48 anni, sposato, due figli. Bello, elegante, intrigante. Cominciano fra noi gli sguardi, quando capita di incontrarci, qualche battuta, più o meno maliziosa, qualche scambio di email, più o meno professionale..finché una sera non passa a trovarmi nella mia stanza..sono sola, è tardi..ci baciamo, con moooolta passione. Da li' cominciamo a scriverci tutti i giorni, a raccontarci molto di noi..ma ci incontriamo solo poche volte fuori, e niente sesso, solo baci e altro.. Io non la vivo bene, l'attrazione tra noi è fortissima, ma non vivo bene quest'avventura perchè va contro tutto ciò in cui ho sempre creduto, la lealtà e la sincerita' verso chi amo e chi mi ama, il rispetto. Ok ho riscoperto sensazioni ed emozioni forti, una passione ossessiva, forte, che non provavo da tempo. Ma a che prezzo!?mi sento falsa, so che tradisco la persona più importante della mia vita, che crede ed ha fiducia in me. Lui, invece, dice di non essere mai stato cosi' bene in vita sua, mi racconta che la moglie da tempo non prova piu' desiderio per lui, che si sente bene quando sta con me, che mi desidera moltissimo. E vorrebbe una relazione stabile. Io sono in crisi e decido di chiudere.


Ciao e benvenuta!
Per certi versi, la tua storia somiglia alla mia, tranne per il fatto che io non ho avuto nessun contatto fisico (leggi: bacio) con l'altro. Ma non è questo il punto, nel senso che concordo con chi dice che la svolta avviene prima del contatto fisico, basta solo uno sguardo o una determinata azione.

Ho l'impressione che tu ti trovi in quel momento in cui la ragione non riesce ad averla vinta sull'istinto. Quando ero in quel preciso momento, ero pronta a cedere, la mia fortuna è stata che dall'altra parte non avevo un traditore seriale e quindi la cosa si è fermata per forza di cose, non per merito mio.

Poi, però, siccome è bello incontrare una che arrossisce quando ti vede o alla quale si illuminano gli occhi, ecco che il tipo si fa rivedere, senza fare nulla di particolare, si fa solo vedere dove non sarebbe dovuto essere, ma dove io ero sicuramente... Crisi nera! Convinta di averci messo una pietra sopra, l'ormone torna a farsi sentire. Non voglio ricominciare tutto da capo, quindi san Google, e trovo tradimento.net.

Questo gruppo eterogeneo di utenti un po' fuori di testa, mi aiuta a capire cose che dentro di me sapevo già e decido di parlare apertamente con l'unica persona che può aiutarmi: mio marito. Era fine agosto... Abbiamo scoperto tante cose di noi stessi e di noi come coppia e ancora stiamo lavorando e assestandoci.

Io, personalmente, ho capito che quell'altro era il frutto della mia fantasia, per quanto potesse anche attrarmi fisicamente, non è la persona che immaginavo fosse... per fortuna, aggiungo oggi...
Non so ancora come ci trasformeremo, sappiamo solo che le fondamenta del nostro rapporto sono solide, il nostro amore è incredibilmente saldo, mio marito è la persona con cui voglio stare e io sono la persona con cui lui vuole stare, qualsiasi cosa succeda...

Siamo tutti diversi, lo dico spesso. Quello che va bene per me, non è detto che vada bene per te.
Devi riflettere e capire cosa vuoi veramente.
Decidere prendendoti la responsabilità delle tue decisioni nei tuoi confronti e nei confronti degli altri.
Decidere senza poi avere né rimorsi né rimpianti.
Decidere con la consapevolezza che in qualsiasi caso sei giunta in un momento della tua vita in cui devi fare chiarezza, non nascondere la testa sotto la sabbia perché il tutto si potrebbe ripresentare con un rigurgito ancora più forte.
Mi sembri una persona equilibrata e intelligente. Sono sicura che hai la capacità di guardarti e di capire, non aver paura di farlo, di capire te stessa...

Mi associo a chi ti dice che non è il momento di pensare di fare figli...

In bocca al lupo!

:smile:


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> a dire il vero mi ricordi una tavolozza da pittore e tutto quello che ti circonda una tela bianca.


Grazie. È una bellissima immagine.
E mi ci ritrovo molto


----------



## lolapal (5 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> prova a viverlo come se fosse una quota alla Snai.
> 
> se resisti fino a fine mese la quota sta a 3
> 
> ...


Ecco il biscazziere di tradi! :carneval:
Ma stavolta paghi? 

Quoto il neretto... :smile:


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2014)

job ha detto:


> Alle tentazioni si resiste, non ci sono altre strade.
> Non devi fare dei figli adesso, ma cominciare a pensarci credo sia una buona cosa. Per quanto sia bello il rapporto con tuo marito, alla lunga, senza la presenza dei figli ci si rompe le balle.
> Hai un buon marito e un buon matrimonio,  non buttare tutto all'aria per una mezza sega qualsiasi.
> Una misera cazzatina come questa come questa storiella inutile può provocare un dolore enorme a tuo marito e a te.


Alla lunga senza figli ci si rompe le balle?

Dio dammi la forza di passare oltre.

Forse tu ti rompe resti le balle.
Proprio un grande amore con tua moglie.
:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Scusami, non mi sono letto le 15 paginate di roba e non so se sei ritornata sull'argomento poi..
> Perché deve in ogni caso continuare a soffrire? Ha sporcato il lenzuolo immacolato è vero. Ma nulla vieta che passata l'esperienza e tolta la curiosità, lo sfizio, lo archivi come una cazzata temporanea e la cosa muoia lì e con esso i dolorosi turbamenti. Perché non può andare così?


Quotissimo


----------



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2014)

non si tratta di bianco e di nero ma di colori necessari per comporre sfumature.
non c'è nulla da sfumare senza un colore di base


----------



## Ultimo (5 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti, sono nuova, è la prima volta che scrivo ma vi leggo già da un po'. Ho bisogno di voi, dei vostri consigli, perchè sono in una situazione di stallo da cui non riesco ad uscire. Cercherò di sintetizzare il più possibile. Ho 35 anni, sposata da 5 ma conviviamo da 9 e stiamo insieme da quasi 12 anni. Amo mio marito, me ne sono pazzamente innamorata da quando ero all'Università e insieme abbiamo condiviso esperienze, siamo cresciuti, abbiamo fatto viaggi bellissimi, e nel tempo costruito e conquistato tutto ciò che di bello abbiamo ora. Non abbiamo ancora figli ma ne vorremmo. Lui..che dire, è sempre presente, mi riempie di attenzioni, mi dimostra ogni giorno quello che prova per me. Del sesso..non posso proprio lamentarmi, il desiderio c'è e non stiamo mai lontani più di qualche giorno..ma dopo tanti anni insieme..la passione non è quella degli inizi. Penso sia normalissimo, e credo che anzi, conservare una sessualità cmq soddisfacente anche dopo anni sia già qualcosa di prezioso. Premetto che in 12 anni insieme la fedeltà da parte mia è stata totale, ma senza sforzi, rinunce o savrifici, è stato per me del tutto naturale essergli fedele. Finché.. aime', solito maledetto cliché! Sul lavoro conosco un uomo, all'inizio dell'estate scorsa..48 anni, sposato, due figli. Bello, elegante, intrigante. Cominciano fra noi gli sguardi, quando capita di incontrarci, qualche battuta, più o meno maliziosa, qualche scambio di email, più o meno professionale..finché una sera non passa a trovarmi nella mia stanza..sono sola, è tardi..ci baciamo, con moooolta passione. Da li' cominciamo a scriverci tutti i giorni, a raccontarci molto di noi..ma ci incontriamo solo poche volte fuori, e niente sesso, solo baci e altro.. Io non la vivo bene, l'attrazione tra noi è fortissima, ma non vivo bene quest'avventura perchè va contro tutto ciò in cui ho sempre creduto, la lealtà e la sincerita' verso chi amo e chi mi ama, il rispetto. Ok ho riscoperto sensazioni ed emozioni forti, una passione ossessiva, forte, che non provavo da tempo. Ma a che prezzo!?mi sento falsa, so che tradisco la persona più importante della mia vita, che crede ed ha fiducia in me. Lui, invece, dice di non essere mai stato cosi' bene in vita sua, mi racconta che la moglie da tempo non prova piu' desiderio per lui, che si sente bene quando sta con me, che mi desidera moltissimo. E vorrebbe una relazione stabile. Io sono in crisi e decido di chiudere.


Leggere mi fa sentire male fisicamente. Brividi, si brividi; brividi nel leggerti e rivivere quello che qua dentro si legge giornalmente in chi entra, e si denuncia. Ma quello che più mi fa male è leggere gli altri, la superficialità, le solite quattro battute di tizio e caio dove parte della loro storia subentra in dinamiche trasformate dentro il loro cervello e soprattutto trasformate qua dentro per poter riuscire a sentirsi meglio.

Si il cerchio qua dentro si chiude ogni giorno, benvenuta. 

Hai la facoltà di poter ragionare, la facoltà e capacità di sapere cosa è giusto e cosa è sbagliato. Ricordati che se sei sposata quelle facoltà come tante altre si devono usare per entrambi. Vuoi tuo marito? Tienilo e amalo, vuoi altro? Lascia tuo marito e viviti "stavolta" la tua vita, non quella della tua coppia che appartiene anche a tuo marito. 
La vita è semplice ma è facile mentirsi e distruggersela. Distruggerla per riflesso e alla persona che più ti ama, è semplicemente di una cattiveria infinita. Certi errori sono concessi a ragazzi e ai figli, agli adulti "che si nascondono" no.


----------



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2014)

job ha detto:


> Alle tentazioni si resiste, non ci sono altre strade.
> Non devi fare dei figli adesso, ma cominciare a pensarci credo sia una buona cosa. Per quanto sia bello il rapporto con tuo marito, alla lunga, senza la presenza dei figli ci si rompe le balle.
> Hai un buon marito e un buon matrimonio,  non buttare tutto all'aria per una mezza sega qualsiasi.
> Una misera cazzatina come questa come questa storiella inutile può provocare un dolore enorme a tuo marito e a te.


non è che i figli si facciano  perché ci si rompe le balle,tutt'altro; è proprio quando si è al massimo dell'amore  di coppia che si avverte (per chi la sente) l'esigenza del progetto più nobile che si possa creare insieme.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Febbraio 2014)

Perchè invece coi figli le palle uno non se le rompe. Non dei figli ma magari del marito/moglie. Ah, che gente. Ma dove cazzo andiamo con ste teste, boh. Al limite giusto a fare in culo.


----------



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè invece coi figli le palle uno non se le rompe. Non dei figli ma magari del marito/moglie. Ah, che gente. Ma dove cazzo andiamo con ste teste, boh. Al limite giusto a fare in culo.


si parlava del motivo per farli. tu perché hai pensato bene di averli?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Febbraio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Sbrigatevi, tu e tuo marito, a fare 2 marmocchi. Iniziate un percorso con qualche centro specializzato che vi supporti, se non ce la fate da soli. Nel frattempo resisti, e concentrati sull'obiettivo. Se non è ancora successo niente di significativo a livello fisico, è tutto ancora possibile. In bocca al lupo.


Fare due marmocchi? 
:miiiii:


----------



## Principessa (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Alla lunga senza figli ci si rompe le balle?
> 
> Dio dammi la forza di passare oltre.
> 
> ...


Per combattere la noia e la routine di coppia trovo più salutare lo scambismo che la riproduzione.


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2014)

*Si*

E si ,consigliamo anche di fare due figli ad una che è "innamorata" ma fra un pò la sera in ufficio finisce a pecora sopra al tavolo con un collega ingrifato.Che inesorabili teste di cazzo girano in questo paese.


----------



## passante (5 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Per combattere la noia e la routine di coppia trovo più salutare lo scambismo che la riproduzione.


----------



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Per combattere la noia e la routine di coppia trovo più salutare lo scambismo che la riproduzione.


sicuramente più saggio


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Per combattere la noia e la routine di coppia trovo più salutare lo scambismo che la riproduzione.



approvo.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> si parlava del motivo per farli. tu perché hai pensato bene di averli?


Sicuramente non per evitare di annoiarmi.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Febbraio 2014)

Realista ha consigliato e parlato di figli, anche io sono in totale disaccordo sul farli adesso. Però andando sul filo di pensieri di realista riesco a entrarci bene e pensare alla coppia, marito moglie e possibilmente i figli. Ma si sa qua dentro il tema è il tradimento non la famiglia, " scopa bene fuori senza pensieri dentro" ecc ecc. 

Sono ironico sia chiaro, ma nell'ironia cambio atteggiamento ricordando che chi entra vive nella coppia-famiglia, e parlare di figli può anche starci, come giustamente può starci scrivere " sei/non sei portata a tradire" ecc ecc. La scelta, quale? parlare di figli o parlare di essere portati a tradire? 

Che poi non ho mai capito che vuol dire essere portati a tradire, quando tradire vuol dire nascondersi. e se ci si nascondersi si sa che è sbagliato. Eh ma, è più sbagliato parlare di figli che si potrebbero avere, e completare la coppia.


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2014)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Realista ha consigliato e parlato di figli, anche io sono in totale disaccordo sul farli adesso. Però andando sul filo di pensieri di realista riesco a entrarci bene e pensare alla coppia, marito moglie e possibilmente i figli. Ma si sa qua dentro il tema è il tradimento non la famiglia, " scopa bene fuori senza pensieri dentro" ecc ecc.
> 
> Sono ironico sia chiaro, ma nell'ironia cambio atteggiamento ricordando che chi entra vive nella coppia-famiglia, e parlare di figli può anche starci, come giustamente può starci scrivere " sei/non sei portata a tradire" ecc ecc. La scelta, quale? parlare di figli o parlare di essere portati a tradire?
> 
> Che poi non ho mai capito che vuol dire essere portati a tradire, quando tradire vuol dire nascondersi. e se ci si nascondersi si sa che è sbagliato. Eh ma, è più sbagliato parlare di figli che si potrebbero avere, e completare la coppia.


Io consiglierei di riflettere bene sui sentimenti che prova verso suo marito.Altro che fare un figlio,questa anela un altro pisellone....ma che consiglio è fare un figlio?


----------



## danielacala (5 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io consiglierei di riflettere bene sui sentimenti che prova verso suo marito.Altro che fare un figlio,questa anela un altro pisellone....ma che consiglio è fare un figlio?



La follia che forse pure lei ci pensa...12 anni per ora non li abbiamo ancora...
....ma fatevi controllare in cervello ogni 2 anni come la revisione dell'auto usata


----------



## Gatta80 (5 Febbraio 2014)

Scusate ma il tema "figli" lo state tirando fuori voi e mettendo al centro di tutto.
Io li ho citati come un desiderio futuro di entrambi, ma ho scritto qui parlando di tutt'altro.


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2014)

*Si*



Gatta80 ha detto:


> Scusate ma il tema "figli" lo state tirando fuori voi e mettendo al centro di tutto.
> Io li ho citati come un desiderio futuro di entrambi, ma ho scritto qui parlando di tutt'altro.


Desiderio futuro,con chi dei due?


----------



## danielacala (5 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Scusate ma il tema "figli" lo state tirando fuori voi e mettendo al centro di tutto.
> Io li ho citati come un desiderio futuro di entrambi, ma ho scritto qui parlando di tutt'altro.


Il desidero futuro di entrambi ..sono i figli

il desidero presente ...è la cazzata

figli e cazzate non vanno d accordo


----------



## zanna (5 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Leggere mi fa sentire male fisicamente. Brividi, si brividi; brividi nel leggerti e rivivere quello che qua dentro si legge giornalmente in chi entra, e si denuncia. Ma quello che più mi fa male è leggere gli altri, la superficialità, le solite quattro battute di tizio e caio dove parte della loro storia subentra in dinamiche trasformate dentro il loro cervello e soprattutto trasformate qua dentro per poter riuscire a sentirsi meglio.
> 
> Si il cerchio qua dentro si chiude ogni giorno, benvenuta.
> 
> ...


Quoto con forure teutonico :clava: 
Fa piacere rileggerti


----------



## zanna (5 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si ,consigliamo anche di fare due figli ad una che è "*innamorata*" ma fra un pò la sera in ufficio finisce a pecora sopra al tavolo con un collega ingrifato.Che inesorabili teste di cazzo girano in questo paese.


Il termine usato mi fa incazzare ... SALLO


----------



## Ultimo (5 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io consiglierei di riflettere bene sui sentimenti che prova verso suo marito.Altro che fare un figlio,questa anela un altro pisellone....ma che consiglio è fare un figlio?



Consigliarlo a parere mio è sbagliato. Ma uscire fuori da certi canoni adottati qua dentro è una brezza fresca che mi piace. 


Sei contento quando leggi: devi essere portato a tradire, devi essere sciallo, devi essere diversamente fedele. continuo? Cioè sul tradimento, su questo forum devo imparare cosa? come tradire? quando tradire? le modalità per tradire? Usciamo fuori da schemi conosciuti Clà, troppa aria fritta.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Quoto con forure teutonico :clava:
> Fa piacere rileggerti


----------



## Divì (5 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La vita è semplice ma è facile mentirsi e distruggersela. Distruggerla per riflesso e alla persona che più ti ama, è semplicemente di una cattiveria infinita. Certi errori sono concessi a ragazzi e ai figli, agli adulti "che si nascondono" no.


Verde mio, quoto e riquoto.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Febbraio 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Verde mio, quoto e riquoto.


Grazie


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè invece coi figli le palle uno non se le rompe. Non dei figli ma magari del marito/moglie. Ah, che gente. Ma dove cazzo andiamo con ste teste, boh. Al limite giusto a fare in culo.


Non mi rimane che quotare.

Ci sarà un virus in giro secondo me.
Mah.


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2014)

*Si*



wolf ha detto:


> Il termine usato mi fa incazzare ... SALLO


E siamo in due.


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Per combattere la noia e la routine di coppia trovo più salutare lo scambismo che la riproduzione.






(Malafemmina)


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2014)

*Ma*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Consigliarlo a parere mio è sbagliato. Ma uscire fuori da certi canoni adottati qua dentro è una brezza fresca che mi piace.
> 
> 
> Sei contento quando leggi: devi essere portato a tradire, devi essere sciallo, devi essere diversamente fedele. continuo? Cioè sul tradimento, su questo forum devo imparare cosa? come tradire? quando tradire? le modalità per tradire? Usciamo fuori da schemi conosciuti Clà, troppa aria fritta.


Ma sai a me non frega mica un cazzo di tutte le stronzate che si scrivono qui.Per me il tradire è un azione sbagliata punto.Il resto son solo le fregnacce che uno si racconta per sentirsi in pace e meno colpevole.FINE!


----------



## Ultimo (5 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma sai a me non frega mica un cazzo di tutte le stronzate che si scrivono qui.Per me il tradire è un azione sbagliata punto.Il resto son solo le fregnacce che uno si racconta per sentirsi in pace e meno colpevole.FINE!



Hai centrato il punto, ma serve ripeterlo?


----------



## Frithurik (5 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Quello che ho, vale molto di più di quello che potrei avere dall'amante. Non ci sono paragoni. La mia scelta l'ho fatta, e ne sono convinta. Solo che a volte la mia volontà vacilla, perchè vedere l'altro ogni giorno non mi aiuta a dimenticarlo. Vorrei "fortificare" la mia volontà. Ecco.
> Per tutti quelli che me l'hanno chiesto: non c'è stato vero e proprio sesso, solo un'occasione, in cui ci siamo andati molto vicino ma lui... ha reagito molto poco, problema che avevo già intuito giorni prima.....
> Mi ha spiegato, poi, di essere teso e "timido", le prime volte, con una donna nuova (dice che prima di me ha avuto solo un'altra relazione extra, per cui poche esperienze oltre la moglie). Io credo che abbia qualche problemino ma non abbia voluto parlarmene.


 Stasera quando torni a casa ,guarda negli occhi tuo marito, bacialo con passione come hai baciato quel coglione,
e vedi cosa provi, se ti senti sporca per quello che hai fatto se lo ami veramente, e sempre guardandolo negli occhi
immagina quanto dolore gli potresti procurare quante lacrime perche', per un coglione che sta cercando in tutti i modi 
di scoparti, approfittando soprattutto del suo potere e della tua debolezza. Come ti sei sentita dopo che ti ha toccata ,
 sicuramente l'hai toccato pure tu,ti e piaciuto ho hai senza sensi di colpa? Non  so che dire, vorrei esprimermi di piu', ma non ci riesco, questa storia mi angoscia molto, mi immedesimo molto nei panni del tuo povero marito.


----------



## lothar57 (5 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Il punto è proprio questo, è nato tutto così, desideravo un bacio, passionale, molto passionale. E c'è stato, uno solo.. dopo il quale non sono riuscita a fermarmi e a lasciare che rimanesse l'unico.
> Era un pò che con mio marito era venuto meno, quel tipo di baci. Non so perchè, c'è desiderio, mi soddisfa pienamente a letto ma baci veri, pochi.
> E con l'ex amante li ho riscoperti. Non mi ero accorta che mi mancassero così tanto.



Buongiorno collega felina..........
Non c'entra il tipo di bacio,e il diverso stato d'animo...con mia moglie i baci sono super passionali,ma quando c'e'stato il primo bacio con altre donne,e'stato come prendere la 380.........Da restarci secco....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## zanna (5 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Hai centrato il punto, *ma serve ripeterlo*?


Si ... perchè non tutti/e hanno ben chiaro in che razza di casini rischiano di infilarsi e di rimando di infilare tutte le altre persone. Sia quelle che con un rito, ma anche no, avevano giurato eterno amore e rispetto sia quelle generate da quella unione.


----------



## eagle (5 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @Gatta80
> 
> Il danno è fatto. Non torni indietro. Hai deturpato per sempre e senza rimedi la bellezza della tua vita fino a qui.
> Per questo ti dico: continua a scopare fuori, sono assaggi di inferno, che sprofondano chi aveva il cuore puro in gorghi senza fine. Non si torna mai indietro e i tuoi dubbi sono degli schermi davanti a un lutto della cui portata non hai ancora saggiato le estreme conseguenze, visto che ti fai delle assurde domande. Il tuo problema è proprio che non sei portata al tradimento. Quindi soffri e soffrirai sempre di più, come si conviene, sia che tu smetti di tenerti il ganzo, sia che continui.


Da manuale :up:


----------



## Gatta80 (5 Febbraio 2014)

solitario57 ha detto:


> Stasera quando torni a casa ,guarda negli occhi tuo marito, bacialo con passione come hai baciato quel coglione,
> e vedi cosa provi, se ti senti sporca per quello che hai fatto se lo ami veramente, e sempre guardandolo negli occhi
> *immagina quanto dolore gli potresti procurare* quante lacrime perche', per un coglione che sta cercando in tutti i modi di scoparti, approfittando soprattutto del suo potere e della tua debolezza. Come ti sei sentita dopo che ti ha toccata , sicuramente l'hai toccato pure tu,*ti e piaciuto ho hai senza sensi di colpa?* Non so che dire, vorrei esprimermi di piu', ma non ci riesco, questa storia mi angoscia molto, mi immedesimo molto nei panni del tuo povero marito.


E' proprio questo pensiero che mi fa stare male. Si, mi sono sentita in colpa, eccome. E' questo che mi mette in crisi e questo, credo, intenda chi scrive che si è "portati" o meno per il tradimento. C'è chi si gode il momento di passione, senza farsi troppi scrupoli. Magari perchè non ritiene la fedeltà un valore importante, e forse anche la persona con cui si sta la pensa così.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Si ... perchè non tutti/e hanno ben chiaro in che razza di casini rischiano di infilarsi e di rimando di infilare tutte le altre persone. Sia quelle che con un rito, ma anche no, avevano giurato eterno amore e rispetto sia quelle generate da quella unione.



Eh già, questo stiamo facendo.


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2014)

*Wolf*



wolf ha detto:


> Si ... perchè non tutti/e hanno ben chiaro in che razza di casini rischiano di infilarsi e di rimando di infilare tutte le altre persone. Sia quelle che con un rito, ma anche no, avevano giurato eterno amore e rispetto sia quelle generate da quella unione.


Ma non gli frega mica un cazzo.Ma ancora non avete capito?qui arrivano sempre dopo aver commesso il passo.Uno certe domande dovrebbe farsele prima.Invece sono sempre quì a cercare un confronto dopo il fattaccio.E beati cazzi signori miei.Non ci vuole tanto a capire che se si passa con il rosso puoi fare un incidente,la questione è che molti pensano di passare con il rosso e farla franca.Poi vengono qui a cercare qualcuno che gli dica:e che sarà mai un ingroppata extra?


----------



## Divì (5 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma sai a me non frega mica un cazzo di tutte le stronzate che si scrivono qui.Per me il tradire è un azione sbagliata punto.Il resto son solo le fregnacce che uno si racconta per sentirsi in pace e meno colpevole.FINE!


Ohhhh, ecchecc.... E digiamogelo!

:up:


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2014)

*Divina*



Divina ha detto:


> Ohhhh, ecchecc.... E digiamogelo!
> 
> :up:


Figurati.


----------



## Gatta80 (5 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Si ... perchè non tutti/e hanno ben chiaro in che razza di casini rischiano di infilarsi e di rimando di infilare tutte le altre persone. Sia quelle che con un rito, ma anche no, avevano giurato eterno amore e rispetto sia quelle generate da quella unione.


Guarda che io ho ben chiaro in quale casino mi stessi infilando, nonostante non abbia mai provato sentimenti importanti per questa persona. Sono consapevole di quello che mi è successo e me ne sono tirata fuori. Cerco, ora, solamente di mantenere fede alla scelta fatta. 
Non sottovaluto questa storia, ma non credo neanche di doverla ingigantire fino all'inverosimile. In 11 anni una sbandata penso possa essere umana. Non da sottovalutare, ma neanche da considerare l'inizio dell'inferno o la causa della fine di tutto. Rifletterci su si, ok, ma lasciare che condizioni tutto il resto della mia vita e delle mie scelte future, mi sembra eccessivo.


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2014)

*Gatta*



Gatta80 ha detto:


> Guarda che io ho ben chiaro in quale casino mi stessi infilando, nonostante non abbia mai provato sentimenti importanti per questa persona. Sono consapevole di quello che mi è successo e me ne sono tirata fuori. Cerco, ora, solamente di mantenere fede alla scelta fatta.
> Non sottovaluto questa storia, ma non credo neanche di doverla ingigantire fino all'inverosimile. In 11 anni una sbandata penso possa essere umana. Non da sottovalutare, ma neanche da considerare l'inizio dell'inferno o la causa della fine di tutto. Rifletterci su si, ok, ma lasciare che condizioni tutto il resto della mia vita e delle mie scelte future, mi sembra eccessivo.


e allora perchè ti ci sei infilata?


----------



## Ultimo (5 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> E' proprio questo pensiero che mi fa stare male. Si, mi sono sentita in colpa, eccome. E' questo che mi mette in crisi e questo, credo, intenda chi scrive che si è "portati" o meno per il tradimento. C'è chi si gode il momento di passione, senza farsi troppi scrupoli. Magari perchè non ritiene la fedeltà un valore importante, e forse anche la persona con cui si sta la pensa così.



Non è la fedeltà ad essere messa in gioco, la fedeltà è soltanto una parola, quello che viene messo in gioco seriamente è la propria persona e quanta capacità abbia questa di trasformarsi e riuscire a reinventarsi giornalmente nella nuova maschera bugiarda che indossa. Se la vuoi indossare lo puoi fare, dovrai prima o poi farci i conti e sicuramente indossando altre maschere false per riuscire a salvarsi, se si vuole questo ci si ricordi che non si è stato costretti, ma si è scelto. e nel contesto da non scordare chi di riflesso e in parte con le sue colpe ne paga delle conseguenze che hanno sempre un'unica domanda "perchè?"


----------



## Ultimo (5 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma non gli frega mica un cazzo.Ma ancora non avete capito?qui arrivano sempre dopo aver commesso il passo.Uno certe domande dovrebbe farsele prima.Invece sono sempre quì a cercare un confronto dopo il fattaccio.E beati cazzi signori miei.Non ci vuole tanto a capire che se si passa con il rosso puoi fare un incidente,la questione è che molti pensano di passare con il rosso e farla franca.Poi vengono qui a cercare qualcuno che gli dica:e che sarà mai un ingroppata extra?



Clà gatta ancora non ha tradito. Per il resto ti quoto.


----------



## Gatta80 (5 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma non gli frega mica un cazzo.Ma ancora non avete capito?qui arrivano sempre dopo aver commesso il passo.Uno certe domande dovrebbe farsele prima.Invece sono sempre quì a cercare un confronto dopo il fattaccio.E beati cazzi signori miei.Non ci vuole tanto a capire che se si passa con il rosso puoi fare un incidente,la questione è che molti pensano di passare con il rosso e farla franca.*Poi vengono qui a cercare qualcuno che gli dica:e che sarà mai un ingroppata extra*?


Non sono qui per questo, ma per confrontarmi con chi magari ha vissuto un'esperienza simile alla mia e può aiutarmi a capirmi di più, a dare la giusta lettura e ad uscirne. Parlo di chi, però, ha alle spalle un rapporto decennale, sa cosa vuol dire essere assolutamente fedele per anni, costruire tanto ma anche vedere cambiare la passione iniziale in qualcosa di meno forte, più profondo e prezioso ma meno travolgente.


----------



## zanna (5 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma non gli frega mica un cazzo.Ma ancora non avete capito?qui arrivano sempre dopo aver commesso il passo.Uno certe domande dovrebbe farsele prima.Invece sono sempre quì a cercare un confronto dopo il fattaccio.E beati cazzi signori miei.Non ci vuole tanto a capire che se si passa con il rosso puoi fare un incidente,la questione è che molti pensano di passare con il rosso e farla franca.Poi vengono qui a cercare qualcuno che gli dica:e che sarà mai un ingroppata extra?


Può essere ... ma mi piace sperare che i sentimenti (per la maggior parte negativi che si respirano qui) possano essere di aiuto a qulacuno/a ... e magari riusciamo ad evitare qulche ingroppata extra


----------



## morfeo78 (5 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Leggere mi fa sentire male fisicamente. Brividi, si brividi; brividi nel leggerti e rivivere quello che qua dentro si legge giornalmente in chi entra, e si denuncia. Ma quello che più mi fa male è leggere gli altri, la superficialità, le solite quattro battute di tizio e caio dove parte della loro storia subentra in dinamiche trasformate dentro il loro cervello e soprattutto trasformate qua dentro per poter riuscire a sentirsi meglio.
> 
> Si il cerchio qua dentro si chiude ogni giorno, benvenuta.
> 
> ...


Non posso metterti un verde dal cell ma quoto!


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2014)

*Si*



Gatta80 ha detto:


> Non sono qui per questo, ma per confrontarmi con chi magari ha vissuto un'esperienza simile alla mia e può aiutarmi a capirmi di più, a dare la giusta lettura e ad uscirne. Parlo di chi, però, ha alle spalle un rapporto decennale, sa cosa vuol dire essere assolutamente fedele per anni, costruire tanto ma anche vedere cambiare la passione iniziale in qualcosa di meno forte, più profondo e prezioso ma meno travolgente.


Tutto cambia,le cose cambiano,noi cambiamo.Quello che non dovrebbe cambiare e il rispetto per la persona che amiamo,che dovrebbe tenerci lontano da baci e toccatine fugaci in orario d'ufficio.Se proviamo amore....se...!


----------



## Ultimo (5 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Non sono qui per questo, ma per confrontarmi con chi magari ha vissuto un'esperienza simile alla mia e può aiutarmi a capirmi di più, a dare la giusta lettura e ad uscirne. Parlo di chi, però, ha alle spalle un rapporto decennale, sa cosa vuol dire essere assolutamente fedele per anni, costruire tanto ma anche vedere cambiare la passione iniziale in qualcosa di meno forte, più profondo e prezioso ma meno travolgente.



Se sei una ragazzina che vuole vivere storielle dove il batticuore esplode per ogni avventura ok! 

Se invece vuoi essere una donna matura consapevole che il batticuore di quella ragazzina ha avuto il suo ciclo e adesso deve apprezzarsi qualcosa di molto più importante che hai di fronte e non riesci a vederlo.... bhe i sogni esistono, quello a cui io credo è la famiglia e alla purezza dei nostri occhi che si dicono ti amo comprendendone il vero significato. 

Le sensazioni che si hanno avuto da giovani riportarli in un contesto di tradimento è semplicemente vomitevole, e non è una colpa o un'accusa, ma siamo troppo concentrati su noi stessi da non rendercene conto.


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2014)

*ecco*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Se sei una ragazzina che vuole vivere storielle dove il batticuore esplode per ogni avventura ok!
> 
> Se invece vuoi essere una donna matura consapevole che il batticuore di quella ragazzina ha avuto il suo ciclo e adesso deve apprezzarsi qualcosa di molto più importante che hai di fronte e non riesci a vederlo.... bhe i sogni esistono, quello a cui io credo è la famiglia e alla purezza dei nostri occhi che si dicono ti amo comprendendone il vero significato.
> 
> Le sensazioni che si hanno avuto da giovani riportarli in un contesto di tradimento è semplicemente vomitevole, e non è una colpa o un'accusa, ma siamo troppo concentrati su noi stessi da non rendercene conto.


Tanto di cappellina.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tutto cambia,le cose cambiano,noi cambiamo.Quello che non dovrebbe cambiare e il rispetto per la persona che amiamo,che dovrebbe tenerci lontano da baci e toccatine fugaci in orario d'ufficio.Se proviamo amore....se...!



Una frase letta qualche giorno fa diceva più o meno così: quando tradisci ricordati che stai facendo una scelta, rispettala, perchè hai scelto lasciando chi ti ama. 

Sono frasi fatte lo so e non le condivido, ma sono frasi che se lette prima di un tradimento, spero possano fare la differenza.


----------



## Gatta80 (5 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuta!
> Per certi versi, la tua storia somiglia alla mia, tranne per il fatto che io non ho avuto nessun contatto fisico (leggi: bacio) con l'altro. Ma non è questo il punto, nel senso che concordo con chi dice che la svolta avviene prima del contatto fisico, basta solo uno sguardo o una determinata azione.
> 
> *Ho l'impressione che tu ti trovi in quel momento in cui la ragione non riesce ad averla vinta sull'istinto.* Quando ero in quel preciso momento, ero pronta a cedere, la mia fortuna è stata che dall'altra parte non avevo un traditore seriale e quindi la cosa si è fermata per forza di cose, non per merito mio.
> ...



Mi rivedo in molte cose che scrivi. La ragione ha avuto la meglio, ma l'istinto prova ogni tanto a prevaricarla.
Credo anche io di aver sopravvalutato quest'uomo, che sia frutto della mia fantasia e che abbia proiettato su di lui dei bisogni che, in un preciso momento della mia vita, ho avvertito come predominanti.
Io penso che sia fondamentale capire che non si vive di sola passione e che ci sono cose che, se si ha la fortuna di averle, bisogna difenderle in tutti i modi.


----------



## Divì (5 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tutto cambia,le cose cambiano,noi cambiamo.Quello che non dovrebbe cambiare e il rispetto per la persona che amiamo,che dovrebbe tenerci lontano da baci e toccatine fugaci in orario d'ufficio.Se proviamo amore....se...!




E' questo il dolore piu' grande. Questo e' il dubbio sul punto di non ritorno, questo genera quella che Brunetta ha chiamato la dissonanza cognitiva, questo, questo....

Non ci hanno amato abbastanza da non tradirci.

Per questo se si vuole andare avanti non c'e' niente da ricostruire. Si puo' solo cominciare da capo, come se fosse una nuova storia.

Grande oscuro.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Mi rivedo in molte cose che scrivi. La ragione ha avuto la meglio, ma l'istinto prova ogni tanto a prevaricarla.
> Credo anche io di aver sopravvalutato quest'uomo, che sia frutto della mia fantasia e che abbia proiettato su di lui dei bisogni che, in un preciso momento della mia vita, ho avvertito come predominanti.
> Io penso che sia fondamentale capire che non si vive di sola passione e che ci sono cose che, se si ha la fortuna di averle, bisogna difenderle in tutti i modi.



:up:


----------



## Homer (5 Febbraio 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> E' questo il dolore piu' grande. Questo e' il dubbio sul punto di non ritorno, questo genera quella che Brunetta ha chiamato la dissonanza cognitiva, questo, questo....
> 
> Non ci hanno amato abbastanza da non tradirci.
> 
> ...



Dici poco.......nuova per nuova me ne scelgo un altra :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2014)

*Diletta*



Divina ha detto:


> E' questo il dolore piu' grande. Questo e' il dubbio sul punto di non ritorno, questo genera quella che Brunetta ha chiamato la dissonanza cognitiva, questo, questo....
> 
> Non ci hanno amato abbastanza da non tradirci.
> 
> ...


Cominciare da capo con una che in futuro vuole un figlio e non si è fatta scrupoli nel baciarsi nel suo ufficio con il collega di turno?embè io corcazzo!


----------



## realista1 (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Nessuna ironia.



Lo so.
Aggiungerei anche nessuna educazione, ma sarebbe banale.


----------



## Divì (5 Febbraio 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Dici poco.......nuova per nuova me ne scelgo un altra :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E' una delle opzioni, infatti. Ho detto SE si vuole andare avanti. Ognuno avra' le sue motivazioni. Ricambiare il tradimento per me non funzionerebbe, non mi farebbe stare meglio.


----------



## lothar57 (5 Febbraio 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> E' questo il dolore piu' grande. Questo e' il dubbio sul punto di non ritorno, questo genera quella che Brunetta ha chiamato la dissonanza cognitiva, questo, questo....
> 
> Non ci hanno amato abbastanza da non tradirci.
> 
> ...


:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Scusate ma il tema "figli" lo state tirando fuori voi e mettendo al centro di tutto.
> Io li ho citati come un desiderio futuro di entrambi, ma ho scritto qui parlando di tutt'altro.


in effetti hai fatto male a citarli in un contesto dove vanno sicuramente tenuti fuori.


----------



## Homer (5 Febbraio 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> E' una delle opzioni, infatti. Ho detto SE si vuole andare avanti. Ognuno avra' le sue motivazioni. *Ricambiare il tradimento per me non funzionerebbe, non mi farebbe stare meglio.*



Ne abbiamo già parlato, su questo non ci piove, il ricambio del tradimento non porta, se non in maniera momentanea, nessuna risoluzione al tuo grande problema.
Mi ricordo una frase che disse qualcuno qui dentro nello sconsigliare a qualcun altro a tradire per vendetta, era tipo: NON FARLO, PUZZI DI DISPERAZIONE AD UN MIGLIO DI DISTANZA :up::up:


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Mi rivedo in molte cose che scrivi. La ragione ha avuto la meglio, ma l'istinto prova ogni tanto a prevaricarla.
> Credo anche io di aver sopravvalutato quest'uomo, che sia frutto della mia fantasia e che abbia proiettato su di lui dei bisogni che, in un preciso momento della mia vita, ho avvertito come predominanti.
> Io penso che sia fondamentale capire che non si vive di sola passione e che ci sono cose che, se si ha la fortuna di averle, bisogna difenderle in tutti i modi.


Sarebbe giusto il caso di chiarirti che la nostra Lolapal che hai quotato alla fine non è stata perticata all'interno di un bungalow giusto perchè il bagnino di cui fantasticava era uno che dovrebbe prendere l'accompagno. Per la cronaca. Ah, anche la cosa del "non si vive di sola passione" è una merdata senza appello. Ciao.


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2014)

*Ah*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sarebbe giusto il caso di chiarirti che la nostra Lolapal che hai quotato alla fine non è stata perticata all'interno di un bungalow giusto perchè il bagnino di cui fantasticava era uno che dovrebbe prendere l'accompagno. Per la cronaca. Ah, anche la cosa del "non si vive di sola passione" è una merdata senza appello. Ciao.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotflerticata....:rotfl::rotfl:Inforcata magari.


----------



## Divì (5 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cominciare da capo con una che in futuro vuole un figlio e non si è fatta scrupoli nel baciarsi nel suo ufficio con il collega di turno?embè io corcazzo!


Sei severo... 

Ma ti capisco, ognuno reagisce come crede.


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno collega felina..........
> Non c'entra il tipo di bacio,e il diverso stato d'animo...con mia moglie i baci sono super passionali,ma quando c'e'stato il primo bacio con altre donne,e'stato come prendere la 380.........Da restarci secco....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Alitosi?


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2014)

*No*



Divina ha detto:


> Sei severo...
> 
> Ma ti capisco, ognuno reagisce come crede.


No,ho solo una buona considerazione della mia persona.E non credo di meritare una così.


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Lo so.
> Aggiungerei anche nessuna educazione, ma sarebbe banale.



Ollalà
In effetti sono una gran maleducata.
Cazzo.
Mi hai scoperta. 
E ora?


----------



## Gatta80 (5 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cominciare da capo con una che in futuro vuole un figlio e non si è fatta scrupoli nel baciarsi nel suo ufficio con il collega di turno?embè io corcazzo!


Beato te e tutti quelli che hanno sempre certezze inamovibili e pochi o nessun dubbio. Che però non capisco cosa ci fanno su un forum incentrato sul tradimento. Se poi l'unico contributo che danno è sparare a zero, poi su chi ha già riconosciuto il proprio errore e sta cercando solo di analizzarlo e tirarsene fuori.
Gli scrupoli li ho avuti e li ho, credo nella lealtà e nella sincerità. Ma sono umana e, anche se non me lo perdono, so che si può sbagliare, non siamo macchine. L'ho imparato da quest'esperienza, che ha sorpreso anche me che, come ho già scritto, non avevo mai pensato potesse accadermi.


----------



## realista1 (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ollalà
> In effetti sono una gran maleducata.
> Cazzo.
> Mi hai scoperta.
> E ora?




Sei divertente lo stesso. Più di quanto tu non creda.:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti hai fatto male a citarli in un contesto dove vanno sicuramente tenuti fuori.


Veramente lei ha solo raccontato di se dando informazioni nel primo 3d scritto.
Abbiamo ripreso noi il tema figli dopo che realista ha tirato fuori la genialata cassata da tutti di fare due figli.


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2014)

*Beato me*



Gatta80 ha detto:


> Beato te e tutti quelli che hanno sempre certezze inamovibili e pochi o nessun dubbio. Che però non capisco cosa ci fanno su un forum incentrato sul tradimento. Se poi l'unico contributo che danno è sparare a zero, poi su chi ha già riconosciuto il proprio errore e sta cercando solo di analizzarlo e tirarsene fuori.
> Gli scrupoli li ho avuti e li ho, credo nella lealtà e nella sincerità. Ma sono umana e, anche se non me lo perdono, so che si può sbagliare, non siamo macchine. L'ho imparato da quest'esperienza, che ha sorpreso anche me che, come ho già scritto, non avevo mai pensato potesse accadermi.


E certo,e perchè dovrei restare accanto ad una che mi ama e si bacia e si tocca in ufficio con un suo collega?Sai qual'è la verità bella mia?che tu sapevi benissimo di sbagliare e te ne sei fregata.Scrupoli?ne hai avuti pochi e non ti hanno fermato.Umana?forse,adesso faresti bene a raccontargli cosa hai fatto se credi nella lealtà e nella sincerità giusto?


----------



## Gatta80 (5 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sarebbe giusto il caso di chiarirti che la nostra Lolapal che hai quotato alla fine non è stata perticata all'interno di un bungalow giusto perchè il bagnino di cui fantasticava era uno che dovrebbe prendere l'accompagno. Per la cronaca. Ah, anche *la cosa del "non si vive di sola passione" è una merdata senza appello*. Ciao.


Sarà una merdata per te ma per me è così. Almeno quando si parla di sentimenti. Non credo esistano coppie consolidate e felici,di vecchia data, che condividono ancora momenti di passione pura e forte come agli inizi. Ci può essere desiderio, il sesso può funzionare, ma quel tipo di passione sfido chiunque a continuare a provarlo dopo 10-15- 20 anni insieme. 
Ma andare continuamente alla ricerca di quel tipo di sensazioni, per me, porta a perdere di vista cose più importanti. Solo questo intendevo.


----------



## free (5 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sarebbe giusto il caso di chiarirti che la nostra Lolapal che hai quotato alla fine non è stata perticata all'interno di un bungalow giusto perchè* il bagnino di cui fantasticava era uno che dovrebbe prendere l'accompagno. *Per la cronaca. Ah, anche la cosa del "non si vive di sola passione" è una merdata senza appello. Ciao.



oddio io proprio non me lo ricordavo così...era tutto abbronzato e scalpitante!


----------



## Ultimo (5 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Beato te e tutti quelli che hanno sempre certezze inamovibili e pochi o nessun dubbio. Che però non capisco cosa ci fanno su un forum incentrato sul tradimento. Se poi l'unico contributo che danno è sparare a zero, poi su chi ha già riconosciuto il proprio errore e sta cercando solo di analizzarlo e tirarsene fuori.
> Gli scrupoli li ho avuti e li ho, credo nella lealtà e nella sincerità. Ma sono umana e, anche se non me lo perdono, so che si può sbagliare, non siamo macchine. L'ho imparato da quest'esperienza, che ha sorpreso anche me che, come ho già scritto, non avevo mai pensato potesse accadermi.



Oscuro spero me lo permetta, rispondo non per lui ma per quello che credo e penso di lui, lo faccio colorando i modi, quindi perdonami. :mrgreen: 

E' stanco, ha i coglioni rotti di leggere tante minchiate, è talmente evidente il tutto che alla fine la sua maniera di scrivere risulta un mezzo con il quale sfogarsi e riuscire a partecipare alle minchiate scritte. 


Poi vuoi mettere un omone di 191 cm con una voce da sballo che se fossi femmina..... e ancora quel coso che lui chiama nerbuto ( ?) di 21 cm virgola 3 millimetri.. ? eh?


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Sei divertente lo stesso. Più di quanto tu non creda.:mrgreen:


Per le menti semplici sicuramente.

asciugati la bava da crotalo che mi si rovina lo schermo.




Come li faccio andare in picco io...nessuno mai.


----------



## Gatta80 (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Veramente lei ha solo raccontato di se dando informazioni nel primo 3d scritto.
> Abbiamo ripreso noi il tema figli dopo che realista ha tirato fuori la genialata cassata da tutti di fare due figli.


Esattamente. Li ho tirati fuori solo per rispondere in anticipo alla domanda che sicuramente qualcuno mi avrebbe rivolto: "avete figli??"


----------



## realista1 (5 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Beato te e tutti quelli che hanno sempre certezze inamovibili e pochi o nessun dubbio. Che però non capisco cosa ci fanno su un forum incentrato sul tradimento. Se poi l'unico contributo che danno è sparare a zero, poi su chi ha già riconosciuto il proprio errore e sta cercando solo di analizzarlo e tirarsene fuori.
> Gli scrupoli li ho avuti e li ho, credo nella lealtà e nella sincerità. Ma sono umana e, anche se non me lo perdono, so che si può sbagliare, non siamo macchine. L'ho imparato da quest'esperienza, che ha sorpreso anche me che, come ho già scritto, non avevo mai pensato potesse accadermi.




Mi sembra che a dispetto di molti forumisti, tu cerchi un consiglio su come fare a fermarti e non tradire tuo marito. Molti, invece, ti stanno spiegando con dovizia di particolari,come gestire il tradimento. Alle elementari si direbbe che stanno andando fuori tema. Un progetto condiviso che richiede amore, passione, complicità e tanto, tanto tempo, è un figlio. Io ti consiglio, in base AL MIO VISSUTO, di impegnarti con forza ad evitare un errore.Ed in base a questo, un figlio sarebbe un progetto che per diversi anni cancellerebbe questo problema che stai vivendo. Ne uscireste come persone nuove in una coppia nuova. Di fatto, ragionando per assurdo, cambierebbe tutto, senza che nulla cambi per davvero. Mi sembra di capire che la vostra coppia sia ancora abbastanza solida, per tentare questa strada. Per il resto, io, a differenza di altri, non ho certezze.


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Esattamente. Li ho tirati fuori solo per rispondere in anticipo alla domanda che sicuramente qualcuno mi avrebbe rivolto: "avete figli??"


Tranquilla.
Min legge random poi si fissa su qualcosa e va avanti con i paraocchi.
Non é sempre cosi comunque.


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2014)

*Ma no*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Oscuro spero me lo permetta, rispondo non per lui ma per quello che credo e penso di lui, lo faccio colorando i modi, quindi perdonami. :mrgreen:
> 
> E' stanco, ha i coglioni rotti di leggere tante minchiate, è talmente evidente il tutto che alla fine la sua maniera di scrivere risulta un mezzo con il quale sfogarsi e riuscire a partecipare alle minchiate scritte.
> 
> ...


Non sono un omone,assolutamente.Fisico da calciatore giuro.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Sarà una merdata per te ma per me è così. Almeno quando si parla di sentimenti. Non credo esistano coppie consolidate e felici,di vecchia data, che condividono ancora momenti di passione pura e forte come agli inizi. Ci può essere desiderio, il sesso può funzionare, ma quel tipo di passione sfido chiunque a continuare a provarlo dopo 10-15- 20 anni insieme.
> Ma andare continuamente alla ricerca di quel tipo di sensazioni, per me, porta a perdere di vista cose più importanti. Solo questo intendevo.


Tu sei nella posizione di poter fare quello che vuoi. Alla tua età e come stai messa è IMPENSABILE che una scriva che non si vive di sole passioni. Se hai fatto dei pensieri per un'altra persona, o altro, non è che hai troppo da riflettere sulla qualità del tuo attuale rapporto ufficiale, perchè cara mia non si vive di sole passioni lo racconterai a qualcun'altro, magari a te stessa, quando le cose tra te ed il tuo fidanzato/marito andranno PEGGIO. Perchè inevitabilmente ci andranno, non tra una settimana, non tra un mese ma succederà. E allora, cazzo, cercala la passione, ora che puoi. Si vive di passioni, per la verità. Chi non ha passione è già morto e non lo sa.


----------



## realista1 (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Per le menti semplici sicuramente.
> 
> asciugati la bava da crotalo che mi si rovina lo schermo.
> 
> ...



Andare a picco i serpenti?


----------



## lothar57 (5 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Beato te e tutti quelli che hanno sempre certezze inamovibili e pochi o nessun dubbio. Che però non capisco cosa ci fanno su un forum incentrato sul tradimento. Se poi l'unico contributo che danno è sparare a zero, poi su chi ha già riconosciuto il proprio errore e sta cercando solo di analizzarlo e tirarsene fuori.
> Gli scrupoli li ho avuti e li ho, credo nella lealtà e nella sincerità. Ma sono umana e, anche se non me lo perdono, so che si può sbagliare, non siamo macchine. L'ho imparato da quest'esperienza, che ha sorpreso anche me che, come ho già scritto, non avevo mai pensato potesse accadermi.




Gatta...sono quasi tutti cervi imbalsamanti e piangenti....oppure traditori virtuali,vorrebbero tradire,ma non hanno le palle per farlo.Non ti curar di loro....


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> oddio io proprio non me lo ricordavo così...era tutto abbronzato e scalpitante!


Macchè. Quando lei andò da lui tutta tremolante chiedendogli se fosse serio riguardo a quella cosa del bungalow lui mezzò svicolò/sviò da perfetto imbecille. Sennò la storia era andata assai diversamente.


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2014)

*Ma*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Gatta...sono quasi tutti cervi imbalsamanti e piangenti....oppure traditori virtuali,vorrebbero tradire,ma non hanno le palle per farlo.Non ti curar di loro....


A bello ma che cazzo stai dì!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Febbraio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Mi sembra che a dispetto di molti forumisti, tu cerchi un consiglio su come fare a fermarti e non tradire tuo marito. Molti, invece, ti stanno spiegando con dovizia di particolari,come gestire il tradimento. Alle elementari si direbbe che stanno andando fuori tema. Un progetto condiviso che richiede amore, passione, complicità e tanto, tanto tempo, è un figlio. Io ti consiglio, in base AL MIO VISSUTO, di impegnarti con forza ad evitare un errore.Ed in base a questo, un figlio sarebbe un progetto che per diversi anni cancellerebbe questo problema che stai vivendo. Ne uscireste come persone nuove in una coppia nuova. Di fatto, ragionando per assurdo, cambierebbe tutto, senza che nulla cambi per davvero. Mi sembra di capire che la vostra coppia sia ancora abbastanza solida, per tentare questa strada. Per il resto, io, a differenza di altri, non ho certezze.



Ecco, in pratica hai scritto quello che denunciavo io. ma farglielo capire è difficile. E' come se questo forum servisse a prender spunti sul tradimento e sulla bugia. Che poi io mica dico  che la realtà è poi diversa dal negativo che si legge qua, solo che nella realtà posso capire le minchiate che ci raccontiamo, ma qua dentro almeno siamo sinceri con noi stessi.


----------



## lothar57 (5 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A bello ma che cazzo stai dì!:rotfl:



non proprio tutti...........


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2014)

*E dai*



lothar57 ha detto:


> non proprio tutti...........


Io gia sto incazzato con torero camomillo.....n'altro fenomeno....tutti a noi.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Quello che ho, vale molto di più di quello che potrei avere dall'amante. Non ci sono paragoni. La mia scelta l'ho fatta, e ne sono convinta. Solo che a volte la mia volontà vacilla, perchè vedere l'altro ogni giorno non mi aiuta a dimenticarlo. Vorrei "fortificare" la mia volontà. Ecco.
> Per tutti quelli che me l'hanno chiesto: non c'è stato vero e proprio sesso, solo un'occasione, in cui ci siamo andati molto vicino ma lui... ha reagito molto poco, problema che avevo già intuito giorni prima.....
> Mi ha spiegato, poi, di essere teso e "timido", le prime volte, con una donna nuova (dice che prima di me ha avuto solo un'altra relazione extra, per cui poche esperienze oltre la moglie). Io credo che abbia qualche problemino ma non abbia voluto parlarmene.


Pure! :unhappy:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ollalà
> In effetti sono una gran maleducata.
> Cazzo.
> Mi hai scoperta.
> E ora?


E ora? E ora studia!


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2014)

*Ahhha*

E mi ero perso sta perla!Ha reagito molto poco....e se reagiva a bandiera come finiva?Poi sono io che ho le certezze!


----------



## Ultimo (5 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io gia sto incazzato con torero camomillo.....n'altro fenomeno....tutti a noi.



conosci a torero camomillo? minchia la canto a mio figlio tutti i giorni!


----------



## scrittore (5 Febbraio 2014)

*@Gatta80*

ho letto i tuoi pensieri con attenzione... e anche i consigli degli miei amici del forum...
L'unica certezza che intravedo nelle tue parole è che non hai voglia di  chiudere il tuo matrimonio per "regalare"  (si tratta di questo...un  gesto che faresti ad occhi chiusi ) la stabilità al nuovo arrivato.
La relazione con Lui ci sta...   la fedeltà  incondizionata è un valore e come tutti i valori a volte si può perdere  di vista per poi ritrovarlo. Non basta una promessa davanti a un prete per renderla immortale. 

In tutta onestà io non mi sento di consigliarti di fare due marmocchi perchè penso che non sia questa la soluzione al problema ma anzi...forse questo è proprio il momento giusto per fare un viaggio con tuo marito e avere due vantaggi:
il primo: Metti da parte LUI per un po'...e ti togli dalle sue bellissime fantasie di una stabilità tutta da scoprire...

il secondo: stando in un luogo "neutro", davanti un bicchiere di prosecco e tartine al salmone tu e tuo marito potete chiedervi: " se stiamo bene insimeme perchè non abbiamo fatto figli finora?" 
E magari trovare insieme a lui le risposte che cerchi! 

Con affetto.
Scrittore.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Non sono qui per questo, ma per confrontarmi con chi magari ha vissuto un'esperienza simile alla mia e può aiutarmi a capirmi di più, a dare la giusta lettura e ad uscirne. Parlo di chi, però, ha alle spalle un rapporto decennale, sa cosa vuol dire essere assolutamente fedele per anni, *costruire tanto ma anche vedere cambiare la passione iniziale in qualcosa di meno forte, più profondo e prezioso ma meno travolgente*.


Hai già capito tutto.
Il nodo è accettare di cambiare e di vivere una relazione che si evolve.
Non credo che la passione non possa essere rinnovata periodicamente se ci si impegna perché avvenga.
Il consiglio dei figli (ripeto) suona assurdo ma non lo è se viene interpretato come trovare una progettualità di coppia che rinnovi i due e faccia trovare nuove prospettive.
La più diffusa progettualità è quella di fare figli perché è un istinto e un'esigenza affettiva diffusa. Non è certo la sola progettualità possibile.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tutto cambia,le cose cambiano,noi cambiamo.Quello che non dovrebbe cambiare e il rispetto per la persona che amiamo,che dovrebbe tenerci lontano da baci e toccatine fugaci in orario d'ufficio.Se proviamo amore....se...!


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


Non hai capito niente.
La dissonanza cognitiva è quella che proverebbe tua moglie, convinta di vivere con un uomo innamorato che la rispetta, serio padre di famiglia, se scoprisse chi sei tu veramente.
Forse la proveresti anche tu vedendo la sua reazione, qualunque fosse.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Mi sembra che a dispetto di molti forumisti, tu cerchi un consiglio su come fare a fermarti e non tradire tuo marito. Molti, invece, ti stanno spiegando con dovizia di particolari,come gestire il tradimento. Alle elementari si direbbe che stanno andando fuori tema. Un progetto condiviso che richiede amore, passione, complicità e tanto, tanto tempo, è un figlio. Io ti consiglio, in base AL MIO VISSUTO, di impegnarti con forza ad evitare un errore.Ed in base a questo, *un figlio sarebbe un progetto che per diversi anni cancellerebbe questo problema che stai vivendo*. Ne uscireste come persone nuove in una coppia nuova. Di fatto, ragionando per assurdo, cambierebbe tutto, senza che nulla cambi per davvero. Mi sembra di capire che la vostra coppia sia ancora abbastanza solida, per tentare questa strada. Per il resto, io, a differenza di altri, non ho certezze.


Tutti (o quasi) i traditori qui hanno figli.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutti (o quasi) i traditori qui hanno figli.



E questi rientrano nei problemi che esistono come conseguenza del tradimento. il discorso di realista è talmente diverso e talmente lontano anni luce dagli schemi preconfezionati che qua dentro facciamo da risultare totalmente fuori logica, quando la logica vera è quella della coppia e dei figli come supporto al tutto, spiegare in che termini credo sia inutile, averli adesso anche, ma discuterne come supporto a dei problemi che ci stanno nella coppia, ripeto, è una brezza fresca che riporta il vero tema della coppia e non più su quelle modalità sul come e quando tradire e se ne abbiamo la capacità.


----------



## Divì (5 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco, in pratica hai scritto quello che denunciavo io. ma farglielo capire è difficile. E' come se questo forum servisse a prender spunti sul tradimento e sulla bugia. Che poi io mica dico  che la realtà è poi diversa dal negativo che si legge qua, solo che nella realtà posso capire le minchiate che ci raccontiamo, ma qua dentro almeno siamo sinceri con noi stessi.


Oggi ti sverderei tutto


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E questi rientrano nei problemi che esistono come conseguenza del tradimento. il discorso di realista è talmente diverso e talmente lontano anni luce dagli schemi preconfezionati che qua dentro facciamo da risultare totalmente fuori logica, quando la logica vera è quella della coppia e dei figli come supporto al tutto, spiegare in che termini credo sia inutile, averli adesso anche, ma discuterne come supporto a dei problemi che ci stanno nella coppia, ripeto, è una brezza fresca che riporta il vero tema della coppia e non più su quelle modalità sul come e quando tradire e se ne abbiamo la capacità.


Cla funziona se è quello il progetto vero della coppia, se no non funziona.
Per me è stato quello il progetto e l'impegno vero, per mio marito no, se n'è sbattuto altamente.
Per Lothar quel progetto ha cambiato qualcosa?


----------



## Ultimo (5 Febbraio 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Oggi ti sverderei tutto


Beddamatri...


----------



## Ultimo (5 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cla funziona se è quello il progetto vero della coppia, se no non funziona.
> Per me è stato quello il progetto e l'impegno vero, per mio marito no, se n'è sbattuto altamente.
> Per Lothar quel progetto ha cambiato qualcosa?


Si, parliamone, no? E lo stiamo facendo.


----------



## Tubarao (5 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E questi rientrano nei problemi che esistono come conseguenza del tradimento. il discorso di realista è talmente diverso e talmente lontano anni luce dagli schemi preconfezionati che qua dentro facciamo da risultare totalmente fuori logica, quando la logica vera è quella della coppia e dei figli come supporto al tutto, spiegare in che termini credo sia inutile, averli adesso anche, ma discuterne come supporto a dei problemi che ci stanno nella coppia, ripeto, è una brezza fresca che riporta il vero tema della coppia e non più su quelle modalità sul come e quando tradire e se ne abbiamo la capacità.


Fare un figlio deve essere come quando il portiere appoggia il pallone al difensore più vicino, che appoggia al centrocampista che si abbassa, che, testa alta, triangola col suo collega di reparto, il quale arrivato ai limiti dell'area avversaria, appoggia sulla fascia per l'ala che si è sganciata, dribbling a rientrare, un'occhiata a centro area per vedere dove si trova il centravanti, e cross pennellato, sul quale il centravanti si avvita in rovesciata e la mette sotto l'incrocio dei pali. E' il risultato di un'azione corale in cui tutti sanno cosa fare e come muoversi.

Un figlio nelle condizioni di Gatta invece è come un passaggio indietro al portiere quando ti pressano alto e stai in difficoltà. E' una scommessa: può essere che la palla arriva al portiere e rinvia facendo ripartire l'azione, ma può anche essere intercettato da chi ti pressa e ti ritrovi con l'attaccante da solo davanti al portiere.


----------



## danny (5 Febbraio 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Ancora ci cascate con ste minchiate!?!?!?
> Ma basta!
> Non si può sentire!!!!
> 
> Abboccare a ste storie dovrebbe comportare la perdita del diritto di voto.



Vero Erab!
Ma è un cliché?????


----------



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Veramente lei ha solo raccontato di se dando informazioni nel primo 3d scritto.
> Abbiamo ripreso noi il tema figli dopo che realista ha tirato fuori la genialata cassata da tutti di fare due figli.


sei molto più attenta di me ,
ammetto di aver letto poco e male ma a dire la mia stronzata non rinuncio mai.
una più, una meno


----------



## Ultimo (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Fare un figlio deve essere come quando il portiere appoggia il pallone al difensore più vicino, che appoggia al centrocampista che si abbassa, che, testa alta, triangola col suo collega di reparto, il quale arrivato ai limiti dell'area avversaria, appoggia sulla fascia per l'ala che si è sganciata, dribbling a rientrare, un'occhiata a centro area per vedere dove si trova il centravanti, e cross pennellato, sul quale il centravanti si avvita in rovesciata e la mette sotto l'incrocio dei pali. E' il risultato di un'azione corale in cui tutti sanno cosa fare e come muoversi.
> 
> Un figlio nelle condizioni di Gatta invece è come un passaggio indietro al portiere quando ti pressano alto e stai in difficoltà. E' una scommessa: può essere che la palla arriva al portiere e rinvia facendo ripartire l'azione, ma può anche essere intercettato da chi ti pressa e ti ritrovi con l'attaccante da solo davanti al portiere.



Inizialmente fare un figlio è il desiderio di ogni coppia matura, dopo, appena riesci a capire le difficoltà che ci sono, la pazienza che devi avere, la vita che ti stai giocando per darla a lui, il sangue che ti diventa acqua appena il piccolo si busca un raffreddore e il sorriso che gli esce nel guardarti mentre tu come un cretino fai non il pagliaccio ma ancora peggio per nutrirti ancora di quello strano sorriso... fai altri figli..! bhe dopo ne riparliamo. Non so spiegartelo tubarao, di certo non consiglierei a gatta e a suo marito di fare un figlio adesso, ma credo di averlo scritto più volte, e, più volte ho scritto che parlarne è come la brezza marina che ti rinfresca stanco di leggere se essere portati a tradire oppure no.


----------



## Gatta80 (5 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu sei nella posizione di poter fare quello che vuoi. Alla tua età e come stai messa è IMPENSABILE che una scriva che non si vive di sole passioni. Se hai fatto dei pensieri per un'altra persona, o altro, non è che hai troppo da riflettere sulla qualità del tuo attuale rapporto ufficiale, perchè cara mia non si vive di sole passioni lo racconterai a qualcun'altro, magari a te stessa, quando le cose tra te ed il tuo fidanzato/marito andranno PEGGIO. Perchè inevitabilmente ci andranno, non tra una settimana, non tra un mese ma succederà. E allora, cazzo, cercala la passione, ora che puoi. Si vive di passioni, per la verità. Chi non ha passione è già morto e non lo sa.


Quindi secondo te il segreto è voltare pagina, cercare la grande passione con un nuovo compagno, costruire nuovamente (se ci si riesce, perchè credo sia la cosa più difficile trovare qualcuno sulla tua stessa lunghezza d'onda, in tutto, e ricreare qualcosa di davvero importante e bello) per poi, dopo 10-15 anni ritrovarsi a ricercare la passione con un altro ancora??!! O pensi che esista qualcuno che ti fa andare gli ormoni a mille, eternamente, e basta solo cercarlo e trovarlo??? Perchè io per passione intendo questo, il desiderio e la soddisfazione sex già ho detto che non mi mancano.


----------



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *Fare un figlio deve essere come quando il portiere appoggia il pallone al difensore più vicino, che appoggia al centrocampista che si abbassa, che, testa alta, triangola col suo collega di reparto, il quale arrivato ai limiti dell'area avversaria, appoggia sulla fascia per l'ala che si è sganciata, dribbling a rientrare, un'occhiata a centro area per vedere dove si trova il centravanti, e cross pennellato, sul quale il centravanti si avvita in rovesciata e la mette sotto l'incrocio dei pali. E' il risultato di un'azione corale in cui tutti sanno cosa fare e come muoversi.*
> 
> Un figlio nelle condizioni di Gatta invece è come un passaggio indietro al portiere quando ti pressano alto e stai in difficoltà. E' una scommessa: può essere che la palla arriva al portiere e rinvia facendo ripartire l'azione, ma può anche essere intercettato da chi ti pressa e ti ritrovi con l'attaccante da solo davanti al portiere.


giusto


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sarebbe giusto il caso di chiarirti che la nostra Lolapal che hai quotato alla fine non è stata perticata all'interno di un bungalow giusto perchè il bagnino di cui fantasticava era uno che dovrebbe prendere l'accompagno. Per la cronaca. Ah, anche la cosa del "non si vive di sola passione" è una merdata senza appello. Ciao.


Tu vivi di sola passione?


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2014)

*E*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Fare un figlio deve essere come quando il portiere appoggia il pallone al difensore più vicino, che appoggia al centrocampista che si abbassa, che, testa alta, triangola col suo collega di reparto, il quale arrivato ai limiti dell'area avversaria, appoggia sulla fascia per l'ala che si è sganciata, dribbling a rientrare, un'occhiata a centro area per vedere dove si trova il centravanti, e cross pennellato, sul quale il centravanti si avvita in rovesciata e la mette sotto l'incrocio dei pali. E' il risultato di un'azione corale in cui tutti sanno cosa fare e come muoversi.
> 
> Un figlio nelle condizioni di Gatta invece è come un passaggio indietro al portiere quando ti pressano alto e stai in difficoltà. E' una scommessa: può essere che la palla arriva al portiere e rinvia facendo ripartire l'azione, ma può anche essere intercettato da chi ti pressa e ti ritrovi con l'attaccante da solo davanti al portiere.


E magari...!La questione che poi il gli effetti della cazzata mica li paga il difensore...ma la squadra...e quel povero venuto al mondo,e beati cazzi.!!!!


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Fare un figlio deve essere come quando il portiere appoggia il pallone al difensore più vicino, che appoggia al centrocampista che si abbassa, che, testa alta, triangola col suo collega di reparto, il quale arrivato ai limiti dell'area avversaria, appoggia sulla fascia per l'ala che si è sganciata, dribbling a rientrare, un'occhiata a centro area per vedere dove si trova il centravanti, e cross pennellato, sul quale il centravanti si avvita in rovesciata e la mette sotto l'incrocio dei pali. E' il risultato di un'azione corale in cui tutti sanno cosa fare e come muoversi.
> 
> Un figlio nelle condizioni di Gatta invece è come un passaggio indietro al portiere quando ti pressano alto e stai in difficoltà. E' una scommessa: può essere che la palla arriva al portiere e rinvia facendo ripartire l'azione, ma può anche essere intercettato da chi ti pressa e ti ritrovi con l'attaccante da solo davanti al portiere.


:up:
Potresti lavorare all'ufficio comunicazione di un partito


----------



## danny (5 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Non sono qui per questo, ma per confrontarmi con chi magari ha vissuto un'esperienza simile alla mia e può aiutarmi a capirmi di più, a dare la giusta lettura e ad uscirne. Parlo di chi, però, ha alle spalle un rapporto decennale, sa cosa vuol dire essere assolutamente fedele per anni, costruire tanto ma anche vedere cambiare la passione iniziale in qualcosa di meno forte, più profondo e prezioso ma meno travolgente.


Mia moglie mi ha tradito più o meno come racconti tu, e ho vissuto indirettamente la sua esperienza, purtroppo.
Da marito ti posso dire che non è stato per nulla facile.
Ma neppure per lei.
Dopo anni di fidanzamento, con alle spalle poche esperienze, può capitare di provare a desiderare altre storie, e questo desiderio può concretizzarsi quando capita l'occasione.
Come è capitato a te.
Difficile è uscirne, perché queste cose ci fanno stare - al momento - bene.
Come una droga. Occorre ragionare però sul lungo termine.
Più assumi una droga più ne diventi dipendente. Più prosegui con una storia, più difficile sarà farne a meno e più difficile sarà relazionare con tuo marito.
Rischi tutto sommato di distruggere il matrimonio.
Non credo che questo sia il tuo obiettivo, anche perché analizzando le "solite scuse" accampate dal collega, ho dei seri dubbi che lui possa sostituire nella tua vita il ruolo che ha tuo marito.
Resisti e imponiti di terminare questa storia.
Non ne vale la pena.


----------



## Gatta80 (5 Febbraio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> ho letto i tuoi pensieri con attenzione... e anche i consigli degli miei amici del forum...
> L'unica certezza che intravedo nelle tue parole è che non hai voglia di chiudere il tuo matrimonio per "regalare" (si tratta di questo...un gesto che faresti ad occhi chiusi ) la stabilità al nuovo arrivato.
> La relazione con Lui ci sta... *la fedeltà incondizionata è un valore e come tutti i valori a volte si può perdere di vista per poi ritrovarlo*. Non basta una promessa davanti a un prete per renderla immortale.
> 
> ...


Ottimo consiglio e credo proprio che lo seguirò.

Riguardo all'ultima frase.. non basta volerli, i figli, per averli.


----------



## Tubarao (5 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E magari...!La questione che poi il gli effetti della cazzata mica li paga il difensore...ma la squadra...e quel povero venuto al mondo,e beati cazzi.!!!!


Infatti.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tu vivi di sola passione?



E parte la tua domanda, ma la passione che intende ad una certa età che emula il ragazzino che senso ha se la si nasconde? Anche perche le passioni scemano e scemano subito, quindi passione for ever ? 

E lasciamoli i partner allora, godiamoci le passioni tranquillamente, o qualcuno dice che viversi le passioni sia sbagliato? è sbagliato viversele nascondendosi.


----------



## danny (5 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Quindi secondo te il segreto è voltare pagina, cercare la grande passione con un nuovo compagno, costruire nuovamente (se ci si riesce, perchè credo sia la cosa più difficile trovare qualcuno sulla tua stessa lunghezza d'onda, in tutto, e ricreare qualcosa di davvero importante e bello) per poi, dopo 10-15 anni ritrovarsi a ricercare la passione con un altro ancora??!! O pensi che esista qualcuno che ti fa andare gli ormoni a mille, eternamente, e basta solo cercarlo e trovarlo??? Perchè io per passione intendo questo, il desiderio e la soddisfazione sex già ho detto che non mi mancano.



Chi va alla ricerca della passione eterna ama l'amore non le persone.
Si può fare, mettendo in conto che occorre saperlo fare.
Tu credi di essere così?
Per me no.


----------



## scrittore (5 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Ottimo consiglio e credo proprio che lo seguirò.
> 
> Riguardo all'ultima frase.. non basta volerli, i figli, per averli.


Hai ragione...bisogna anche chiedere ai figli se vogliono venire da voi... 
l'avete chiesto anche a loro?
Se rispondono di si però fate tutto quello che potete per regalar loro una casa...  oggi i mezzi ci sono...e la perseveranza è sempre un bene.


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2014)

Quindi una coppia che non desidera figli non é una coppia matura?

Ma che vuol dire?
Che é immatura?
Che non é coppia?
Che é. Uno stigma?
:unhappy:


----------



## Simy (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quindi una coppia che non desidera figli non é una coppia matura?
> 
> Ma che vuol dire?
> Che é immatura?
> ...



:scared:

paura. fifa.


----------



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2014)

non so dove ma ho letto che joey definiva orticello la vita di chi decideva per la fedeltà a lungo termine vivendone appagato.
è il classico esempio di come si male intenda un modo di amare reciproco da essere totalmente  pieno e soddisfacente .il resto della vita poi riserva mille altre cose fatte insieme o individualmente che posso assicurare costituiscono un'evoluzione a tutto campo.
la coppia fedele è composta comunque da persone che vanno avanti con obiettivi e ambizioni...sembra anche strano a dirlo.
capisco bene che un bacio ad una sconosciuta/o o un rapporto sessuale di novità sia oltremodo adrenalinico e bruciante...
ma  c'è ben altro per me sul piatto della bilancia.è irrinunciabile?
state da soli o cercate compagni con gli stessi desideri .


----------



## Tubarao (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quindi una coppia che non desidera figli non é una coppia matura?
> 
> Ma che vuol dire?
> Che é immatura?
> ...


Un dogma 

(Forse l'hai fatto senza volerlo ma con questo tuo post hai citato un grandissimo Alberto Sordi in uno dei film più belli della storia del cinema italiano, stasera se me ne ricordo, quando torno a casa e posso andare su youtube cerco il pezzo e lo posto)


----------



## Divì (5 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Chi va alla ricerca della passione eterna ama l'amore non le persone.
> Si può fare, mettendo in conto che occorre saperlo fare.
> Tu credi di essere così?
> Per me no.


Quoto. Tanto.


----------



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quindi una coppia che non desidera figli non é una coppia matura?
> 
> Ma che vuol dire?
> Che é immatura?
> ...


la coppia che non desidera figli ne ha piena facoltà ma si perde la cosa più grande che possa fare nella vita.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quindi una coppia che non desidera figli non é una coppia matura?
> 
> Ma che vuol dire?
> Che é immatura?
> ...


Ha un altro progetto di coppia.


----------



## Divì (5 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so dove ma ho letto che joey definiva orticello la vita di chi decideva per la fedeltà a lungo termine vivendone appagato.
> è il classico esempio di come si male intenda un modo di amare reciproco da essere totalmente  pieno e soddisfacente .il resto della vita poi riserva mille altre cose fatte insieme o individualmente che posso assicurare costituiscono un'evoluzione a tutto campo.
> la coppia fedele è composta comunque da persone che vanno avanti con obiettivi e ambizioni...sembra anche strano a dirlo.
> capisco bene che un bacio ad una sconosciuta/o o un rapporto sessuale di novità sia oltremodo adrenalinico e bruciante...
> ...


Quoto.
 E aggiungo: la domanda non e' "perche' tradite" la vera domanda e' "perche' vi sposate, vi accoppiate, vi riproducete se desiderate altro". 
Le emozioni forti come bene di consumo.....


----------



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Quoto.
> E aggiungo: la domanda non e' "perche' tradite" la vera domanda e' "perche' vi sposate, vi accoppiate, vi riproducete se desiderate altro".
> Le emozioni forti come bene di consumo.....


a me infastidisce quando si parla di "accontentarsi" diuna persona sola quando invece per me è il grande privilegio di averlo scelto come  uomo della mia vita.
nessuno mi ha imposto di dedicargli la mia esistenza e viceversa


----------



## scrittore (5 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me infastidisce quando si parla di "accontentarsi" diuna persona sola quando invece per me è il grande privilegio di averlo scelto come  uomo della mia vita.
> nessuno mi ha imposto di dedicargli la mia esistenza e viceversa


...il problema è che spesso l'altro a un certo punto pensa che "tutto sommato" non è stato questo gran privilegio... 

coppia: due persone due teste  sogni diversi...


----------



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> ...il problema è che spesso l'altro a un certo punto pensa che "tutto sommato" non è stato questo gran privilegio...
> 
> coppia: due persone due teste  sogni diversi...


non lo discuto che possa succedere.è la difesa a prescindere del piacere di tradire che sto criticando


----------



## Gatta80 (5 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Chi va alla ricerca della passione eterna ama l'amore non le persone.
> Si può fare, mettendo in conto che occorre saperlo fare.
> Tu credi di essere così?
> Per me no.


No, non sono così, altrimenti sarei single e mi divertirei alla grande. E lo avrei fatto, soprattutto, in passato. 
Era una risposta a non mi ricordo come si chiama.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so dove ma ho letto che joey definiva orticello la vita di chi decideva per la fedeltà a lungo termine vivendone appagato.
> è il classico esempio di come si male intenda un modo di amare reciproco da essere totalmente pieno e soddisfacente .il resto della vita poi riserva mille altre cose fatte insieme o individualmente che posso assicurare costituiscono un'evoluzione a tutto campo.
> la coppia fedele è composta comunque da persone che vanno avanti con obiettivi e ambizioni...sembra anche strano a dirlo.
> capisco bene che un bacio ad una sconosciuta/o o un rapporto sessuale di novità sia oltremodo adrenalinico e bruciante...
> ...


Ma se non hai capito una sega, cosa scrivi? Di che parli? Oh, e pure mi sono fatto capire anche da Sienne che non parla l'italiano, eh. Sempre su quella cosa dell'orticello. Te n'esci tu fresca fresca come il formaggio di Recco, senza aver capito NULLA. Boh. Ma fammi due foto tessera, dai.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Quindi secondo te il segreto è voltare pagina, cercare la grande passione con un nuovo compagno, costruire nuovamente (se ci si riesce, perchè credo sia la cosa più difficile trovare qualcuno sulla tua stessa lunghezza d'onda, in tutto, e ricreare qualcosa di davvero importante e bello) per poi, dopo 10-15 anni ritrovarsi a ricercare la passione con un altro ancora??!! O pensi che esista qualcuno che ti fa andare gli ormoni a mille, eternamente, e basta solo cercarlo e trovarlo??? Perchè io per passione intendo questo, il desiderio e la soddisfazione sex già ho detto che non mi mancano.


Il segreto non c'è. E comunque a leggere qui dentro ci sono persone a cui gli ormoni vanno sempre a mille con la stessa persona da trent'anni. Chiedi a Minni.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tu vivi di sola passione?


Di molte, per la verità.


----------



## perplesso (5 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Guarda che io ho ben chiaro in quale casino mi stessi infilando, nonostante non abbia mai provato sentimenti importanti per questa persona. Sono consapevole di quello che mi è successo e me ne sono tirata fuori. Cerco, ora, solamente di mantenere fede alla scelta fatta.
> Non sottovaluto questa storia, ma non credo neanche di doverla ingigantire fino all'inverosimile. In 11 anni una sbandata penso possa essere umana. Non da sottovalutare, ma neanche da considerare l'inizio dell'inferno o la causa della fine di tutto. Rifletterci su si, ok, ma lasciare che condizioni tutto il resto della mia vita e delle mie scelte future, mi sembra eccessivo.


Hai provato a chiedere a tuo marito e a chiederti come mai sti baci passionali non ve li scambiate più?

per il resto,si tratta di semplice voglia di sesso.

il che può anche essere una cosa gestibile,purchè tu abbia il coraggio di parlarne con tuo marito


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me infastidisce quando si parla di "accontentarsi" diuna persona sola quando invece per me è il grande privilegio di averlo scelto come uomo della mia vita.
> nessuno mi ha imposto di dedicargli la mia esistenza e viceversa


Io ho parlato non di persone che si accontentano ma di persone che stanno bene così come stanno. Sono due cose SIDERALMENTE differenti. Però posso capire che a te la cosa ti dia noia perchè pensi tu che qualcuno possa pensare che ti stai accontentando, MA E', LEGGI BENE, UN PROBLEMA TUO. Non mio.


----------



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Di molte, per la verità.


anche io e tutte intense.
per fortuna non includono tutte gli ormoni altrimenti avrebbero una scadenza.
perché poi i nodi vengono al pettine dalla mia età in poi ( e ti auguro certamentedi arrivarci baldanzoso e in piena salute) 
quando si è ancora sicuramente piacenti e pieni di forze ma già con il pensiero di ciò che si è potuto costruire  e il valore aggiunto farà parecchia differenza .


----------



## perplesso (5 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Sarà una merdata per te ma per me è così. Almeno quando si parla di sentimenti. Non credo esistano coppie consolidate e felici,di vecchia data, che condividono ancora momenti di passione pura e forte come agli inizi. Ci può essere desiderio, il sesso può funzionare, ma quel tipo di passione sfido chiunque a continuare a provarlo dopo 10-15- 20 anni insieme.
> Ma andare continuamente alla ricerca di quel tipo di sensazioni, per me, porta a perdere di vista cose più importanti. Solo questo intendevo.


sicuramente te lo avranno già scritto,ma l'innamoramento non è amore.

se il tuo dubbio è quello di essere una seriale,ti dico che no.    non dai assolutamente la sensazione di essere una cacciatrice di uomini,quindi su questo punto vai serena.

Ma se stai cercando quell'energia propulsiva che una nuova fiammata erotica può dare e sai che il sesso con tuo marito è regolare ed appagante è più probabile che la domanda che dovresti porti è quanto ti pesa veramente la monogamia


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche io e tutte intense.
> per fortuna non includono tutte gli ormoni altrimenti avrebbero una scadenza.
> perché poi i nodi vengono al pettine dalla mia età in poi ( e ti auguro certamentedi arrivarci baldanzoso e in piena salute)
> quando si è ancora sicuramente piacenti e pieni di forze ma già con il pensiero di ciò che si è potuto costruire e il valore aggiunto farà parecchia differenza .


Ma tu sei scaduta da un pezzo. Oh. Che hai cinquant'anni, mica ottanta, e se ragioni così dai VENTI, puttana eva sei ingessata da tre decadi. La testa non ti funziona, mica gli ormoni. O forse per colpa di quelli. Chissà.


----------



## realista1 (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quindi una coppia che non desidera figli non é una coppia matura?
> 
> Ma che vuol dire?
> Che é immatura?
> ...



Può sempre mandare in picco i crotali.......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu sei scaduta da un pezzo. Oh. *Che hai cinquant'anni, mica ottanta*, e se ragioni così dai VENTI, puttana eva sei ingessata da tre decadi. La testa non ti funziona, mica gli ormoni. O forse per colpa di quelli. Chissà.


lo so molto bene , se è per quello la mia vita è molto più dinamica di altre più giovani.
passami ringhio


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha un altro progetto di coppia.


Certo ovVio.
Ma ultimo ha scritto prima che é il desiderio di ogni coppia matura fare figli.
Quindi chiedevo gli altri cosa fossero


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> :scared:
> 
> paura. fifa.


Z:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Un dogma
> 
> (Forse l'hai fatto senza volerlo ma con questo tuo post hai citato un grandissimo Alberto Sordi in uno dei film più belli della storia del cinema italiano, stasera se me ne ricordo, quando torno a casa e posso andare su youtube cerco il pezzo e lo posto)


Non lo sapevo.:smile:


----------



## Simy (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Z:rotfl:


:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Può sempre mandare in picco i crotali.......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


......
Poi c è pure questo che se la canta e suona da solo.
Ma che battuta è?
Chi l ha capita me la può spiegare?


----------



## Principessa (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Certo ovVio.
> Ma ultimo ha scritto prima che é il desiderio di ogni coppia matura fare figli.
> Quindi chiedevo gli altri cosa fossero




Il desiderio di ogni coppia matura è essere serena e felice, ciò non include necessariamente i bambini.

Ricordiamo che è soprattutto un mero istinto, al di là dell'aMMore, e non tutti vogliono averli. Ogni scelta andrebbe rispettata.


----------



## lothar57 (5 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Il desiderio di ogni coppia matura è essere serena e felice, ciò non include necessariamente i bambini.
> 
> Ricordiamo che è soprattutto un mero istinto, al di là dell'aMMore, e non tutti vogliono averli. Ogni scelta andrebbe rispettata.



Per quanto mi riguarda,penso che senza figli il matrimonio sarebbe finito da un pezzo.Capita spesso che i miei la sera cenino fuori..la casa sembra vuota.


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda,penso che senza figli il matrimonio sarebbe finito da un pezzo.Capita spesso che i miei la sera cenino fuori..la casa sembra vuota.


Si lothar ma il discorso era un altro.
Voi li abete voluti come coppia ma ci sono coppie che non ne vogliono.
Queste ultime sono coppie immature?
Non sono coppie?
Eppure ne conosco molte che sono insieme felicemente senza figli.
E non perche non sono venuti ma perche avevano altri progetti di coppia.
Condivisi.
Discorso diverso se uno li vuole a tutti i costi e l altro no.
Di queste che sono scoppiate ne ho viste moltissime.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo so molto bene , se è per quello la mia vita è molto più dinamica di altre più giovani.
> passami ringhio


Grrr.


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Il desiderio di ogni coppia matura è essere serena e felice, ciò non include necessariamente i bambini.
> 
> Ricordiamo che è soprattutto un mero istinto, al di là dell'aMMore, e non tutti vogliono averli. Ogni scelta andrebbe rispettata.


Infatti il punto è quello.
Il rispetto per coppie che hanno deciso di non averne.
Condivisibile o meno.
 Non mi sono mai permessa di dare un giudizio su quelle che hanno figli.
Ci mancherebbe ancora ma proprio la dicitura di ultimo che scrive coppia matura in merito ai figli mi ha fatto chiedere cosa sono le altre senza progenie.


----------



## danny (5 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Il desiderio di ogni coppia matura è essere serena e felice, ciò non include necessariamente i bambini.
> 
> Ricordiamo che è soprattutto un mero istinto, al di là dell'aMMore, e non tutti vogliono averli. Ogni scelta andrebbe rispettata.


Si fa un po' di confusione tra coppia e famiglia.
La coppia sono due persone che stanno insieme.
La famiglia è una coppia che decide di avere figli.
La famiglia è sempre l'evoluzione di una coppia, ma non tutte le coppie decidono di diventare una famiglia.
Questo non implica alcun concetto di maturità, ma semplicemente una scelta di vita diversa.
Tra coppia e famiglia le differenze non sono solo in termini di numero dei componenti, ma nella responsabilità che ogni membro di quella che era una coppia ha nei confronti degli altri componenti della famiglia.


----------



## Principessa (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti il punto è quello.
> Il rispetto per coppie che hanno deciso di non averne.
> Condivisibile o meno.
> Non mi sono mai permessa di dare un giudizio su quelle che hanno figli.
> Ci mancherebbe ancora ma proprio la dicitura di ultimo che scrive coppia matura in merito ai figli mi ha fatto chiedere cosa sono le altre senza progenie.


Qualcuno ancora pensa che mettere al mondo e allevare bambini meriti un attestato, un premio o qualcosa del genere...

Aveva un senso quando la nostra società era molto povera e i figli si mettevano al mondo per lavorare e dare ricchezza alla famiglia di origine.

Adesso è solo una libera scelta, come tante altre, una cosa che è speciale per chi la vive e stop. Spesso è anche un bisogno indotto (dai genitori, dagli amici), che si soddisfa nel mettere al mondo futuri parassiti o peggio delinquenti, cresciuti da pessimi genitori.


----------



## lothar57 (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si lothar ma il discorso era un altro.
> Voi li abete voluti come coppia ma ci sono coppie che non ne vogliono.
> Queste ultime sono coppie immature?
> Non sono coppie?
> ...



da giovane la pensavo come te,e non sai le cazziate che tutti i parenti mi davano...poi a''tradimento''mi moglie,mi frego'.E ne sono ben felice....senza figli il matrimonio,o la convivenza sono non senso.


----------



## Diletta (5 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Fatto sta che, vedendolo ogni giorno..non riesco a chiudere definitivamente. Ci provo, funziona per un po..ma poi sento che mi manca, mi mancano i baci con lui, la passione, pura. E ci ricasco. Lui, soffre dei miei continui tira e molla, ma capisce la mia difficoltà, gli ho detto più volte che non sono il tipo da storie extra. Ma dice di provare sentimenti forti e che ci sarà sempre per me. Preciso che entrambi non abbiamo mai pensato minimamente all' idea di mettere in discussione le nostre famiglie. Lui l'ha messo bene in chiaro da subito, io, dopo un attimo di smarrimento, ho capito quanto sia prezioso quello che ho.Non sono mai stata innamorata del mio ex amante, attratta, infatuata, si, ma amore no. Anche se, dopo mesi di tira e molla, un po' di affetto c'è. Ma non provo grande stima nei suoi confronti, abbiamo poco in comune, non credo che satebbe mai potuto essere un compagno di vita anche se le cose fossero state diverse. E allora, perchè è così maledettamente difficile per me chiudere definitivamente??Perchè rappresenta la passione, il fuoco??!!io so che i miei bisogni più profondi, i miei desideri, i miei progetti, la mia vita è con l'uomo che ho scelto di sposare e che non voglio più tradire ma non trovo la forza per chiudere con quest'uomo  una volta per tutte e smettere di pensare a lui.
> P.s. ho dimenticato di precisare che mi sono avvicinata a lui in un momento delicato che stavo vivendo con mio marito, del quale non mi sento di scrivere ma che ora stiamo affrontando e ne stiamo, piano piano, uscendo..e *lui mi ha ascoltata e mi è stato vicino.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Principessa (5 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> da giovane la pensavo come te,e non sai le cazziate che tutti i parenti mi davano...poi a''tradimento''mi moglie,mi frego'.E ne sono ben felice....*senza figli il matrimonio,o la convivenza sono non senso.*


Ma che stai a dì???


Tu un matrimonio non ce l'hai proprio, se la tua casa la senti VUOTA quando c'è solo tua moglie...


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Di molte, per la verità.


Ma non solo di quelle.... Nel senso che tocca scindere tra le passioni che ci spingono e quelle che riusciamo a realizzare che non è automatico ; desidero quindi prendo o ottengo


----------



## Simy (5 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> da giovane la pensavo come te,e non sai le cazziate che tutti i parenti mi davano...poi a''tradimento''mi moglie,mi frego'.E ne sono ben felice....*senza figli il matrimonio,o la convivenza sono non s*enso.


non sono d'accordo. 
secondo me l'unica cosa davvero importante è che entrambi abbiamo lo stesso pensiero sul discorso figli. 
se nessuno dei due li vuole tutto può funzionare benissimo lo stesso


----------



## Frithurik (5 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Mia moglie mi ha tradito più o meno come racconti tu, e ho vissuto indirettamente la sua esperienza, purtroppo.
> Da marito ti posso dire che non è stato per nulla facile.
> Ma neppure per lei.
> Dopo anni di fidanzamento, con alle spalle poche esperienze, può capitare di provare a desiderare altre storie, e questo desiderio può concretizzarsi quando capita l'occasione.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma non solo di quelle.... Nel senso che tocca scindere tra le passioni che ci spingono e quelle che riusciamo a realizzare che non è automatico ; desidero quindi prendo o ottengo


Non ho capito.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Certo ovVio.
> Ma ultimo ha scritto prima che é il desiderio di ogni coppia matura fare figli.
> Quindi chiedevo gli altri cosa fossero


Capisco che tra noi due non corre buon sangue, ma rivolgiti a me se hai qualcosa da domandare.

Ti hanno risposto in tanti, e concordo con questi, a parte la paura fifa che è diventato un bel modo di dire e concedere al forum qualcosa di se stessi molto importante.

Lo hai scritto anche tu: " è il desiderio di ogni coppia matura fare figli " 

Se non si ha desiderio di avere figli oppure non si ha la possibilità di averli per X motivi oppure ancora per X motivi ancora, personalmente la coppia rimane coppia nella loro dimensione, ma, a parere mio gli si toglie qualcosa di così profondamente bello e speciale che è un peccato non poterlo vivere. aggiungendo un figlio alla coppia che ripeto non necessariamente deve essere composta da quella definizione che attribuiamo tutti i giorni parlando di coppia. Per me degli omosessuali donne o maschi che siano possono anche adottare figli,sarei felice per loro e per la rinnovata battaglia che fanno contro quella società che sembra evoluta, che invece ha ancora bisogno di spiegazioni. 


Comunque in questo forum possiamo anche inventarci la parola "diversamente propensi a maturare la voglia di avere figi".


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti il punto è quello.
> Il rispetto per coppie che hanno deciso di non averne.
> Condivisibile o meno.
> Non mi sono mai permessa di dare un giudizio su quelle che hanno figli.
> Ci mancherebbe ancora ma proprio la dicitura di ultimo che scrive coppia matura in merito ai figli mi ha fatto chiedere cosa sono le altre senza progenie.


da madre, non posso che condividere


----------



## sienne (5 Febbraio 2014)

Ciao 

vedo tante coppie, sposate e non ... 
che di maturità hanno poco ... ma figli sì ... 


una cosa, non include l'altra ... magari ... 


sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Capisco che tra noi due non corre buon sangue, ma rivolgiti a me se hai qualcosa da domandare.
> 
> Ti hanno risposto in tanti, e concordo con questi, a parte la paura fifa che è diventato un bel modo di dire e concedere al forum qualcosa di se stessi molto importante.
> 
> ...


anche questo è vero, ma lo realizzi quando li hai avuti.
se non si hanno figli non si è persone incomplete


----------



## Ultimo (5 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> da madre, non posso che condividere


Quoto anche io la tua risposta, peccato che tebe come al solito scrive situazioni mie alterandole. comunque ho dato una risposta a tebe, credo di essere stato chiaro almeno la, perchè si sa, non riesco mai a spiegarmi, che cosa strana però vengo letto sempre male da alcuni e nella maniera giusta da altri, boh.


----------



## sienne (5 Febbraio 2014)

Ciao

avere figli, è una esperienza tutta sua,
ma ridurla al solo bello, fantastico, profondissime ... 
non è tanto corretto, non corrisponde tanto al vero ... 

per l'80% è l'avoro di ossa, ma proprio duro ... 
l'altro 20% è così speciale e unico, che fa rivalutare ... 

ma quante coppie non si perdono, perché appunto un bimbo
da molto da fare ... e loro piano piano si perdono d'occhio ... 
non sottovaluterei per nulla l'insieme ... 

sienne


----------



## Frithurik (5 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti, sono nuova, è la prima volta che scrivo ma vi leggo già da un po'. Ho bisogno di voi, dei vostri consigli, perchè sono in una situazione di stallo da cui non riesco ad uscire. Cercherò di sintetizzare il più possibile. Ho 35 anni, sposata da 5 ma conviviamo da 9 e stiamo insieme da quasi 12 anni. Amo mio marito, me ne sono pazzamente innamorata da quando ero all'Università e insieme abbiamo condiviso esperienze, siamo cresciuti, abbiamo fatto viaggi bellissimi, e nel tempo costruito e conquistato tutto ciò che di bello abbiamo ora. Non abbiamo ancora figli ma ne vorremmo. Lui..che dire, è sempre presente, mi riempie di attenzioni, mi dimostra ogni giorno quello che prova per me. Del sesso..non posso proprio lamentarmi, il desiderio c'è e non stiamo mai lontani più di qualche giorno..ma dopo tanti anni insieme..la passione non è quella degli inizi. Penso sia normalissimo, e credo che anzi, conservare una sessualità cmq soddisfacente anche dopo anni sia già qualcosa di prezioso. Premetto che in 12 anni insieme la fedeltà da parte mia è stata totale, ma senza sforzi, rinunce o savrifici, è stato per me del tutto naturale essergli fedele. Finché.. aime', solito maledetto cliché! Sul lavoro conosco un uomo, all'inizio dell'estate scorsa..48 anni, sposato, due figli. Bello, elegante, intrigante. Cominciano fra noi gli sguardi, quando capita di incontrarci, qualche battuta, più o meno maliziosa, qualche scambio di email, più o meno professionale..finché una sera non passa a trovarmi nella mia stanza..sono sola, è tardi..ci baciamo, con moooolta passione. Da li' cominciamo a scriverci tutti i giorni, a raccontarci molto di noi..ma ci incontriamo solo poche volte fuori, e niente sesso, solo baci e altro.. Io non la vivo bene, l'attrazione tra noi è fortissima, ma non vivo bene quest'avventura perchè va contro tutto ciò in cui ho sempre creduto, la lealtà e la sincerita' verso chi amo e chi mi ama, il rispetto. Ok ho riscoperto sensazioni ed emozioni forti, una passione ossessiva, forte, che non provavo da tempo. Ma a che prezzo!?mi sento falsa, so che tradisco la persona più importante della mia vita, che crede ed ha fiducia in me. Lui, invece, dice di non essere mai stato cosi' bene in vita sua, mi racconta che la moglie da tempo non prova piu' desiderio per lui, che si sente bene quando sta con me, che mi desidera moltissimo. E vorrebbe una relazione stabile. Io sono in crisi e decido di chiudere.


Non avevo letto bene .Hai cominciato a flirtare con sto imbecille  circa sei mesi fa,e i sensi di colpa ti vengono adesso? L'hai conosciuto l'estate scorsa, ma non avevi detto che era il tuo capo? Vuoi fare credere che in tutto questo tempo ci siano stati solo baci ed un rapporto con iaculazione precoce? MAHH.


----------



## sienne (5 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quoto anche io la tua risposta, peccato che tebe come al solito scrive situazioni mie alterandole. comunque ho dato una risposta a tebe, credo di essere stato chiaro almeno la, perchè si sa, non riesco mai a spiegarmi, che cosa strana però vengo letto sempre male da alcuni e nella maniera giusta da altri, boh.



Ciao

succede a tutti ... 
non fare la vittima ... 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (5 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> anche questo è vero, ma lo realizzi quando li hai avuti.
> se non si hanno figli non si è persone incomplete



vedi chiara? mi cerchi per piacere un post dove io ho scritto " se non si hanno figli non si è persone complete ? 

Certo hai ragione, io non volevo scrivere che se non li hai non lo realizzi, scritto da me sarebbe stato letto diversamente. capisci chiara?


----------



## danny (5 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se non si ha desiderio di avere figli oppure non si ha la possibilità di averli per X motivi oppure ancora per X motivi ancora, personalmente la coppia rimane coppia nella loro dimensione, ma, a parere mio gli si toglie qualcosa di così profondamente bello e speciale che è un peccato non poterlo vivere. aggiungendo un figlio alla coppia che ripeto non necessariamente deve essere composta da quella definizione che attribuiamo tutti i giorni parlando di coppia. Per me degli omosessuali donne o maschi che siano possono anche adottare figli,sarei felice per loro e per la rinnovata battaglia che fanno contro quella società che sembra evoluta, che invece ha ancora bisogno di spiegazioni.


Tra le famiglie che conosco ve n'è una di omosessuali, una coppia con un figlio generato da una madre statunitense col seme di uno dei due gay. In questo caso abbiamo la possibilità per una coppia gay di costituire una famiglia, opportunità non da poco.
La famiglia è una libera scelta che prevede maturità da parte dei membri della coppia.
Un eventuale separazione per varie ragioni della coppia che costituisce  una famiglia prevede conseguenze non solo sui membri della stessa, ma sulle aspettative dei figli, che vogliono e si aspettano di avere due genitori per tutta la durata della loro crescita (e possibilmente anche oltre...). Questa assunzione di responsabilità, con una certa predisposizione al sacrificio (ovvero alla disposizione verso l'altro piuttosto che verso se stessi) probabilmente è quella che è stata qui indicata come "maturità" di una coppia.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> succede a tutti ...
> non fare la vittima ...
> ...



Vittima no, irritato si. E vorrei vedere te sienne al posto mio, vorrei vedere te che scrivi una cosa e te ne mettono in bocca un'altra.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Tra le famiglie che conosco ve n'è una di omosessuali, una coppia con un figlio generato da una madre statunitense col seme di uno dei due gay. In questo caso abbiamo la possibilità per una coppia gay di costituire una famiglia, opportunità non da poco.
> La famiglia è una libera scelta che prevede maturità da parte dei membri della coppia.
> Un eventuale separazione per varie ragioni della coppia che costituisce  una famiglia prevede conseguenze non solo sui membri della stessa, ma sulle aspettative dei figli, che vogliono e si aspettano di avere due genitori per tutta la durata della loro crescita (e possibilmente anche oltre...). Questa assunzione di responsabilità, con una certa predisposizione al sacrificio (ovvero alla disposizione verso l'altro piuttosto che verso se stessi) probabilmente è quella che è stata qui indicata come "maturità" di una coppia.



:up:


----------



## sienne (5 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vittima no, irritato si. E vorrei vedere te sienne al posto mio, vorrei vedere te che scrivi una cosa e te ne mettono in bocca un'altra.



Ciao 

è successo più di una volta ... 
sono cose normali, niente di che. 

ora, si può o chiedere, quale punto ha portato a tale conclusione.
o rispiegare con altri termini o prendendo un'altra angolatura ... 

ps: ognuno di noi, interpreta la "bibbia" a modo suo. 
ti sei reso conto, che ve ne è più di una ? ...


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (5 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è successo più di una volta ...
> sono cose normali, niente di che.
> ...


Infatti circa venti minuti fa quando sono entrato nel forum ho risposto a tebe dicendogli che  se ha qualcosa da domandarmi, lo domandi a me, nel frattempo chiara ed altri stavano andando e prendendo di petto le affermazioni scritte da tebe che mi accollava frasi che io non ho scritto.
Stavo discutendo e dicendo la mia, nel caso specifico che tebe ha frainteso.


----------



## Sterminator (5 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti, sono nuova, è la prima volta che scrivo ma vi leggo già da un po'. Ho bisogno di voi, dei vostri consigli, perchè sono in una situazione di stallo da cui non riesco ad uscire. Cercherò di sintetizzare il più possibile. Ho 35 anni, sposata da 5 ma conviviamo da 9 e stiamo insieme da quasi 12 anni. Amo mio marito, me ne sono pazzamente innamorata da quando ero all'Università e insieme abbiamo condiviso esperienze, siamo cresciuti, abbiamo fatto viaggi bellissimi, e nel tempo costruito e conquistato tutto ciò che di bello abbiamo ora. Non abbiamo ancora figli ma ne vorremmo. Lui..che dire, è sempre presente, mi riempie di attenzioni, mi dimostra ogni giorno quello che prova per me. Del sesso..non posso proprio lamentarmi, il desiderio c'è e non stiamo mai lontani più di qualche giorno..ma dopo tanti anni insieme..la passione non è quella degli inizi. Penso sia normalissimo, e credo che anzi, conservare una sessualità cmq soddisfacente anche dopo anni sia già qualcosa di prezioso. Premetto che in 12 anni insieme la fedeltà da parte mia è stata totale, ma senza sforzi, rinunce o savrifici, è stato per me del tutto naturale essergli fedele. Finché.. aime', solito maledetto cliché! Sul lavoro conosco un uomo, all'inizio dell'estate scorsa..48 anni, sposato, due figli. Bello, elegante, intrigante. Cominciano fra noi gli sguardi, quando capita di incontrarci, qualche battuta, più o meno maliziosa, qualche scambio di email, più o meno professionale..finché una sera non passa a trovarmi nella mia stanza..sono sola, è tardi..ci baciamo, con moooolta passione. Da li' cominciamo a scriverci tutti i giorni, a raccontarci molto di noi..ma ci incontriamo solo poche volte fuori, e niente sesso, solo baci e altro.. Io non la vivo bene, l'attrazione tra noi è fortissima, ma non vivo bene quest'avventura perchè va contro tutto ciò in cui ho sempre creduto, la lealtà e la sincerita' verso chi amo e chi mi ama, il rispetto. Ok ho riscoperto sensazioni ed emozioni forti, una passione ossessiva, forte, che non provavo da tempo. Ma a che prezzo!?mi sento falsa, so che tradisco la persona più importante della mia vita, che crede ed ha fiducia in me. Lui, invece, dice di non essere mai stato cosi' bene in vita sua,* mi racconta che la moglie da tempo non prova piu' desiderio per lui, che si sente bene quando sta con me, che mi desidera moltissimo.* E vorrebbe una relazione stabile. Io sono in crisi e decido di chiudere.


"Finché.. aime', solito maledetto cliché!"...

che noia, che barba, che noia.....ahahahah


----------



## disincantata (5 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> avere figli, è una esperienza tutta sua,
> ma ridurla al solo bello, fantastico, profondissime ...
> ...


Come in tutte le cose, pro e contro.

Riempiono la vita, a volte troppo, a volte la stravolgono, una fatica immane crescerli se non nascono sani, se hanno un pessimo carattere e comportamento, ogni figlio diverso dall'altro e, quando crescono, crescono i problemi, oppure non ne puoi avere, li desideri, e impieghi anni e anni di cure per averne, o peggio ancora una trafila burocratica e snervante per adottarne e poi un infinità di problemi.

O peggio se continui a rinviarne l'arrivo, li desideri ma sei frenata da ansia e paura di cambiare modo di vivere e, quando ti decidi, non arrivano più.

O non ne puoi avere, ci provi per anni, tuo marito ti tradisce e l'amante resta incinta (visto anche questo ad una cara amica) non si riprenderà mai più.


Conosco un paio di coppie che hanno deciso di non averne, per la carriera di entrambi, ma è lampante che arrivati ad una certa età hanno avuto enormi rimpianti.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> vedi chiara? *mi cerchi per piacere un post dove io ho scritto " se non si hanno figli non si è persone complete ? *
> 
> Certo hai ragione, io non volevo scrivere che se non li hai non lo realizzi, scritto da me sarebbe stato letto diversamente. capisci chiara?



ma non mi sembra che tu l'abbia scritto o sottinteso, ho quotato tebe perché condividevo la sua domanda.
quando tu hai parlato di coppia matura, hai descritto come dovrebbe essere: nella realtà sappiamo che i casi che portano al concepimento di un figlio non sono sempre i più giusti o i migliori.


----------



## tullio (5 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> No, non sono così, altrimenti sarei single e mi divertirei alla grande. E lo avrei fatto, soprattutto, in passato.


E' interessante notare come si spostino le discussioni: una persona chiede un parere su una situazione di crisi e si finisce per parlare, a volte con acredine, di figli, chiamando in causa quella persona per la quale i figli non sono affatto un problema (o forse lo sono ma in tutt'altro senso). 
Oppure: sta per avere una sbandata e si duscite, e suggerisce, di come baciare il marito...
Per ricominciare: il problema di Gatta non è se decidere di aver figli o meno e neanche se e come baciare il marito ma come vivere una situazione. Peraltro, forse anche grazie ad alcuni pregevoli interventi, mi pare che Gatta abbia superato da sola la questione. Ora, è innegabile che si presentino situazioni di crisi o tentazioni: fa parte della vita. Queste situaizoniin ogni modo, comunque vengano affrontate, contibuiscono a trasformare la nostra vita. Dopo non siamo più gli stessi. In ogni caso siamo cresciuti. Non c'è una regola: a volte può essere opportuno buttarsi a volte può essere opportuno trattenersi. In ogni caso dopo siamo diversi. Questa situazione ha trasformato Gatta e la sta rendendo più matura. 
Non ha un passato, come dice lei stessa, ricco di follie e questo, è comprensibile, comporta dei rimpianti. Uno/a si stente di aver perso qualcosa, di meritare qualche cosa di diverso dalla vita. Di vivere qualche cosa che è sinora sfuggito. E questo pesa e condiziona. E' giusto negarsi tutto? E' giusto rinunciare, se poi la vita è in fondo breve? Ci vuole coraggio a dire di no, a restare legati alle responsabilità, agli amori "per sempre", alla persona cui si è detto sì per tutta la vita. Ci vuole coraggio anche a rinunciare ad uno che fa cilecca, perché la questione non è mai davvero solo un ora di godimento a letto. Ma ci vuole coraggio anche a buttarsi completamente e a lasciarsi trasportare. 
Quale che sia la scelta definitiva di Gatta...in bocca al lupo!

Rileggendo mi rendo conto di aver iniziato con una citazione e poi di aver usato sempre la terza persona. La terza persona è più "neutra" e meno personalizzante...devo pensarci sopra.


----------



## Sterminator (5 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Tra le famiglie che conosco ve n'è una di omosessuali, una coppia con un figlio generato da una madre statunitense col seme di uno dei due gay. In questo caso abbiamo la possibilità per una coppia gay di costituire una famiglia, opportunità non da poco.
> La famiglia è una libera scelta che prevede maturità da parte dei membri della coppia.
> Un eventuale separazione per varie ragioni della coppia che costituisce  una famiglia prevede conseguenze non solo sui membri della stessa, ma sulle aspettative dei figli, che vogliono e si aspettano di avere due genitori per tutta la durata della loro crescita (e possibilmente anche oltre...). Questa assunzione di responsabilità, con una certa predisposizione al sacrificio (ovvero alla disposizione verso l'altro piuttosto che verso se stessi) probabilmente è quella che è stata qui indicata come "maturità" di una coppia.


Me dispias' ma per uno sviluppo armonico ed equilibrato un bambino ha bisogno di due figure genitoriali distinte...

anzi, vista l'attuale confusione dei ruoli per colpa d'imbecilli che non si sanno gestire e figurate se possono educa' la prole anche di altri, vanno rieducati per rientrare nei ruoli richiesti del maschio e della femmina anche con l'aiuto di sani e terapeutici carci in culo...(dosaggio a piacere o quanto basta)....


----------



## Ultimo (5 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> avere figli, è una esperienza tutta sua,
> ma ridurla al solo bello, fantastico, profondissime ...
> ...



Uhmm sienne..... non lo so eh. Avere figli, si è duro, molto duro, crescerli è faticoso, molto..! Io adoro crescere i figli, adoro stancarmi per loro, e più mi stanco più mi sento migliore. Non cerco la stanchezza sienne, assolutamente non la cerco, anzi..! 
Ci sono delle volte in cui veramente gli occhi mi si chiudono da soli, non riesco più a passeggiarlo sulle braccia perchè voglio distendermi, voglio risposarmi, voglio abbracciare mia moglie e fare l'amore.... ma sienne io guardo mio figlio e mi dico " io lo amo, lo guardo e vedo un angelo indifeso che ha soltanto me che deve accudirlo, proteggerlo farlo sorridere.... eh si, anche lasciarlo quando diventerà grande e mi dirà pà adesso fatti i cazzi tuoi.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma non mi sembra che tu l'abbia scritto o sottinteso, ho quotato tebe perché condividevo la sua domanda.
> quando tu hai parlato di coppia matura, hai descritto come dovrebbe essere: nella realtà sappiamo che i casi che portano al concepimento di un figlio non sono sempre i più giusti o i migliori.



Ah ok... ora ho capito. 

Quando hai quotato tebe visto che nel quote di tebe ero nominato pensavo che oltre al quote che avevo ben capito c'era anche  il quote a me e non alla domanda generica.


----------



## danny (5 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> No, non sono così, altrimenti sarei single e mi divertirei alla grande. E lo avrei fatto, soprattutto, in passato.
> Era una risposta a non mi ricordo come si chiama.


Infatti. Lo so.
Non sei così.
Rischi di rimanere molto coinvolta quindi dalle persone con cui relazioni.
Ora che sei ancora in una fase tutto sommato di "posso ancora tornare indietro", pensa alle conseguenze di quello che stai facendo.
Ti innamorerai... il tuo uomo se ne accorgerà... 
la domanda che ti devi fare è "Ne vale la pena? Quanto riuscirei a condividere con l'amante nel futuro se dovessi innamorarmi di lui?".
So che è difficile resistere alle pulsioni. Lo so. 
La seconda è
"Quanto il mio uomo mi capirebbe se venisse a scoprire tutto? Quanto danneggerebbe la mia relazione con lui?".
A questa puoi darti una risposta sondando il terreno con lui.
Poi ne riparliamo.


----------



## mic (5 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma non mi sembra che tu l'abbia scritto o sottinteso, ho quotato tebe perché condividevo la sua domanda.
> quando tu hai parlato di coppia matura, hai descritto come dovrebbe essere: nella realtà sappiamo che i casi che portano al concepimento di un figlio non sono sempre i più giusti o i migliori.


Quoto. Ciò che stona è la definizione di coppia matura.


----------



## Sterminator (5 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uhmm sienne..... non lo so eh. Avere figli, si è duro, molto duro, crescerli è faticoso, molto..! Io adoro crescere i figli, adoro stancarmi per loro, e più mi stanco più mi sento migliore. Non cerco la stanchezza sienne, assolutamente non la cerco, anzi..!
> Ci sono delle volte in cui veramente gli occhi mi si chiudono da soli, non riesco più a passeggiarlo sulle braccia perchè voglio distendermi, voglio risposarmi, voglio abbracciare mia moglie e fare l'amore.... ma sienne io guardo mio figlio e mi dico " io lo amo, lo guardo e vedo un angelo indifeso che ha soltanto me che deve accudirlo, proteggerlo farlo sorridere.... eh si, anche lasciarlo quando diventerà grande e mi dirà pà adesso fatti i cazzi tuoi.


Che poi, DIGIAMOLO, se nun perdessi tempo dietro ai pupetti, sarebbe tutto tempo perso ar bar...

percio' villacchione, mejo coi pupi....


----------



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> avere figli, è una esperienza tutta sua,*
> ma ridurla al solo bello, fantastico, profondissime ...
> ...


e vorrei vedere...tutte le cose fantastiche vanno sudate e curate


----------



## Ultimo (5 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Che poi, DIGIAMOLO, se nun perdessi tempo dietro ai pupetti, sarebbe tutto tempo perso ar bar...
> 
> percio' villacchione, mejo coi pupi....



Non ci provare... minchia toglietemi tutto ma non il mio....bar! :mrgreen:


----------



## mic (5 Febbraio 2014)

*E poi...*



danny ha detto:


> Infatti. Lo so.
> Non sei così.
> Rischi di rimanere molto coinvolta quindi dalle persone con cui relazioni.
> Ora che sei ancora in una fase tutto sommato di "posso ancora tornare indietro", pensa alle conseguenze di quello che stai facendo.
> ...


Più di tutto, saprei assumermi tutte le responsabilità che deriverebbero dalle decisioni che prenderò?


----------



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2014)

questo è verissimo, purtroppo





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma non mi sembra che tu l'abbia scritto o sottinteso, ho quotato tebe perché condividevo la sua domanda.
> quando tu hai parlato di coppia matura, hai descritto come dovrebbe essere: nella realtà sappiamo che i casi che portano al concepimento di un figlio non sono sempre i più giusti o i migliori.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Quoto. Ciò che stona è la definizione di coppia matura.



Matura. e chi si può definire maturo se non passa attraverso l'esperienza e riesce a rendere equilibrata questa attraverso tanti passaggi che capisci solo dopo? 

Si presume mic, si può solo presumere.


----------



## Sterminator (5 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e vorrei vedere...tutte le cose fantastiche vanno sudate e curate


Vabbe' ma non mitizziamo troppo....se te nasce normale ed hai testa come genitore, io tutta sta gran fatica e sudate varie per la mia ormai 23enne, nun me le ricordo proprio....e so' sempre stato presentissimo a tutto quello che c'era e c'e' da essere presente.....

il tempo poi uno lo deve impiegare in qualche modo o no?...sempre e solo a farsi i cazzi propri?....:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2014)

*a*



Sterminator ha detto:


> Vabbe' ma non mitizziamo troppo....se te nasce normale ed hai testa come genitore, *io tutta sta gran fatica e sudate varie per la mia ormai 23enne, nun me le ricordo proprio....*e so' sempre stato presentissimo a tutto quello che c'era e c'e' da essere presente.....
> 
> il tempo poi uno lo deve impiegare in qualche modo o no?...sempre e solo a farsi i cazzi propri?....:rotfl:


 magari tua moglie  qualcosina di più.comunque hai pure ragione...nemmeno a me è costato "fatica" ma sacrifici e responsabilità mi sa di sì.
come è normale che sia


----------



## Ultimo (5 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Vabbe' ma non mitizziamo troppo....se te nasce normale ed hai testa come genitore, io tutta sta gran fatica e sudate varie per la mia ormai 23enne, nun me le ricordo proprio....e so' sempre stato presentissimo a tutto quello che c'era e c'e' da essere presente.....
> 
> il tempo poi uno lo deve impiegare in qualche modo o no?...sempre e solo a farsi i cazzi propri?....:rotfl:



Si, hai scritto bene, 23 anni, e certo che non ricordi, anche io dopo otto anni

qualcosa l'avevo scordata. Ora mi ha fatto ricordare il pupo di due mesi. auahhaahahaahah


mavafangul stermi che ti vuoi ricordare dopo 23 anni! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## mic (5 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Matura. e chi si può definire maturo se non passa attraverso l'esperienza e riesce a rendere equilibrata questa attraverso tanti passaggi che capisci solo dopo?
> 
> Si presume mic, si può solo presumere.


ti seguo Ultimo...ma credo che Danny abbia visto meglio di altri. 
Coppia che rimane coppia, coppia che diventa famiglia...ma la maturità è disgiunta dalla natura sia di una che dell'alta.
Spero di essere dotato sufficientemente chiaro.




poi, che la quasi ottuagenaria abbia bisogno di stare al sole a maturare ancora qualche lustro, non lo posso negare.:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> ti seguo Ultimo...ma credo che Danny abbia visto meglio di altri.
> Coppia che rimane coppia, coppia che diventa famiglia...ma la maturità è disgiunta dalla natura sia di una che dell'alta.
> Spero di essere dotato sufficientemente chiaro.
> 
> ...



pensa un po te che anche io sono d'accordo con quello che ha scritto danny. anche se proprio tutto non ho letto, ho letto il passaggio dalla coppia a...... E qua sono d'accordo.


----------



## Homer (5 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uhmm sienne..... non lo so eh. Avere figli, si è duro, molto duro, crescerli è faticoso, molto..! Io adoro crescere i figli, adoro stancarmi per loro, e più mi stanco più mi sento migliore. Non cerco la stanchezza sienne, assolutamente non la cerco, anzi..!
> Ci sono delle volte in cui veramente gli occhi mi si chiudono da soli, non riesco più a passeggiarlo sulle braccia perchè voglio distendermi, voglio risposarmi, voglio abbracciare mia moglie e fare l'amore.... ma sienne io guardo mio figlio e mi dico " io lo amo, lo guardo e vedo un angelo indifeso che ha soltanto me che deve accudirlo, proteggerlo farlo sorridere.... *eh si, anche lasciarlo quando diventerà grande e mi dirà pà adesso fatti i cazzi tuoi.*





Niente di più vero in questa affermazione


----------



## Sterminator (5 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> magari tua moglie  qualcosina di più.comunque hai pure ragione...nemmeno a me è costato "fatica" ma sacrifici e responsabilità mi sa di sì.
> come è normale che sia


Tra me e mia moglie, tranne la fatica per la sfornata, siamo in pareggio...ma ripeto tutti sti sacrifici e responsabilita' nun c'hanno mai pesato perche' li si ritiene naturali, avendola avuta anche non da sbarbati....

certo se te ne arriva da sbarbata uno tra capo e collo e devi rinuncia' a tutti i tuoi sogni allora il discorso cambia....pero' per me nun fa testo...


----------



## mic (5 Febbraio 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Niente di più vero in questa affermazione


Dai, nei modi che più ci sono nostri e con le proprie tempistiche è ciò che abbiamo fatto tutti....






.....e meno male!


----------



## Homer (5 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Dai, nei modi che più ci sono nostri e con le proprie tempistiche è ciò che abbiamo fatto tutti....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si, si infatti, io per primo, e che adesso ci troviamo dall'altra parte della barricata, a capiamo quante ne abbiamo fatte passare ai nostri genitori


----------



## Sterminator (5 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si, hai scritto bene, 23 anni, e certo che non ricordi, anche io dopo otto anni
> 
> qualcosa l'avevo scordata. Ora mi ha fatto ricordare il pupo di due mesi. auahhaahahaahah
> 
> ...


Ue' strunz', ho na' bona memoria invece...:mrgreen:

Ha dimostrato da subbito che nun era na' rompicojoni come i tuoi, dormendo e facendoci durmi' la notte....

co' la mia, mai tribolato....TIE'...:mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (5 Febbraio 2014)

Comunque, state ciurlando nel manico.

Gatta, senti a me.

Tradimento sul lavoro. No.
Chiamarla Passione invece che ________ (mettere quello che vuoi al posto dei trattini). No.
Alta percentuale di sgamo, perchè se dovessi farlo ti faresti sgamare da tuo marito il giorno dopo. No.
Tradire con uno necessita di sciorinare il solito repertorio di cazzate invece che essere sincero e dirti: Ho voglia di fare sesso con te. No.
Tradire con uno che quando era il momento opportuno invece sparecchiare la scrivania e mettertici sopra, ha avuto problemi di erezione. Decisamente No.

Quindi. Stasera, o quando ti pare a te: fatti figa e fai vedere i sorci verdi a tuo marito che è decisamente meglio.


----------



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2014)

ok





Sterminator ha detto:


> Tra me e mia moglie, tranne la fatica per la sfornata, siamo in pareggio...ma ripeto tutti sti sacrifici e responsabilita' *nun c'hanno mai pesato perche' li si ritiene naturali*, avendola avuta anche non da sbarbati....
> 
> certo se te ne arriva da sbarbata uno tra capo e collo e devi rinuncia' a tutti i tuoi sogni allora il discorso cambia....pero' per me nun fa testo...


----------



## Ultimo (5 Febbraio 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Niente di più vero in questa affermazione



Homer...... 

Ascolta, guarda come prendo in giro mio figlio di 13 anni, lui si sente grande no? E magari lo è dai...! 

Ma è restio ad abbracciarmi e darmi baci( ma io vivo per questo) quindi lo acchiappo lo stringo e gli dico: compà guarda che tu è vero che cresci, è vero che sei un uomo, ma io sono e sarò sempre tuo padre, se tu hai difficoltà ad abbracciarmi fuori almeno permettimi di farlo a casa.....

Homer... e io lo abbraccio e lo bacio...! poi se più in la si sente di dirmi "pà fatti i cazzi tuoi" vorrà dire che ne ha o ne avrà tutte le ragioni.... Spero non succeda. che andrà via e vivrà la sua vita lo spero con tutto il cuore. E' la sua vita.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ue' strunz', ho na' bona memoria invece...:mrgreen:
> 
> Ha dimostrato da subbito che nun era na' rompicojoni come i tuoi, dormendo e facendoci durmi' la notte....
> 
> co' la mia, mai tribolato....TIE'...:mrgreen:



ahahahahahahaha stardo!


----------



## Gatta80 (5 Febbraio 2014)

Rispondo ad alcuni di voi appena posso.. sono dal cell e il touch screen fa capricciii..
Intanto grazie a tutti!!


----------



## Homer (5 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Homer......
> 
> Ascolta, guarda come prendo in giro mio figlio di 13 anni, lui si sente grande no? E magari lo è dai...!
> 
> ...



:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ho capito.


Tu sei riuscito a realizzare tutto ciò che volevi mosso dalla passione? Partiamo da qui:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Febbraio 2014)

Un riassunto ?


----------



## Tubarao (5 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Un riassunto ?


E' questa l'ora di presentarsi ? Potevi arrivare in orario.


----------



## mic (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' questa l'ora di presentarsi ? Potevi arrivare in orario.


:up:


----------



## Tubarao (5 Febbraio 2014)

Comunque:

Il tradimento non si farà perchè a illo non gli tira.
Tebe è comunista e i bambini invece di farli se li mangia.
Ultimo è maturo.
Realista è un coglione.


Io sono indispensabile a questo forum, nonchè particolarmente figo.


Mi pare ci sia tutto.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' questa l'ora di presentarsi ? Potevi arrivare in orario.


La maestra matra mi fa la giustificazione  Dai riassunto  Su su ...la nuova amica che ha deciso ?


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> :up:


Non fare il furbo che quoti  e lui rimproveri  me ...:mrgreen: No no non va bene


----------



## Tubarao (5 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La maestra matra mi fa la giustificazione  Dai riassunto  Su su ...la nuova amica che ha deciso ?


Tanto per curiosità: Che studi con la Matra ?


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Comunque:
> 
> Il tradimento non si farà perchè a illo non gli tira.
> Tebe è comunista e i bambini invece di farli se li mangia.
> ...


Ops scusa distrattissima ...come non gli tira ...:singleeye: Tutto sto ambaradan e non gli tira ..stai a scherza'  Anche io sono comunsita quindi li mangio pure io ....maturo come un mellone ? :singleeye::singleeye::smile: Realista ama i bimbi ma è un po' sprovveduto  :smile: Tu sei Figo ma impegnato quindi nemmeno ti conto :rotfl: Si c'è tutto :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tanto per curiosità: Che studi con la Matra ?


Tecniche varie ... Mi fa ripetizioni :carneval:


----------



## mic (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Comunque:
> 
> Il tradimento non si farà perchè a illo non gli tira.
> *Tebe è comunista e i bambini invece di farli se li mangia.*
> ...


Davvero? E io che credevo fosse a Berlino a far cadere il muro, quella volta....
ma che illuso ed immaturo che sono....:unhappy:


----------



## lothar57 (5 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma che stai a dì???
> 
> 
> Tu un matrimonio non ce l'hai proprio, se la tua casa la senti VUOTA quando c'è solo tua moglie...



Ne sono ultra convinto,la famiglia e' marito,moglie,figlio(i).

L'ho eccome,da 27 anni,senza pianti ne paturnie.La mia casa e'''dispersiva''..........


----------



## Eratò (5 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti, sono nuova, è la prima volta che scrivo ma vi leggo già da un po'. Ho bisogno di voi, dei vostri consigli, perchè sono in una situazione di stallo da cui non riesco ad uscire. Cercherò di sintetizzare il più possibile. Ho 35 anni, sposata da 5 ma conviviamo da 9 e stiamo insieme da quasi 12 anni. Amo mio marito, me ne sono pazzamente innamorata da quando ero all'Università e insieme abbiamo condiviso esperienze, siamo cresciuti, abbiamo fatto viaggi bellissimi, e nel tempo costruito e conquistato tutto ciò che di bello abbiamo ora. Non abbiamo ancora figli ma ne vorremmo. Lui..che dire, è sempre presente, mi riempie di attenzioni, mi dimostra ogni giorno quello che prova per me. Del sesso..non posso proprio lamentarmi, il desiderio c'è e non stiamo mai lontani più di qualche giorno..ma dopo tanti anni insieme..la passione non è quella degli inizi. Penso sia normalissimo, e credo che anzi, conservare una sessualità cmq soddisfacente anche dopo anni sia già qualcosa di prezioso. Premetto che in 12 anni insieme la fedeltà da parte mia è stata totale, ma senza sforzi, rinunce o savrifici, è stato per me del tutto naturale essergli fedele. Finché.. aime', solito maledetto cliché! Sul lavoro conosco un uomo, all'inizio dell'estate scorsa..48 anni, sposato, due figli. Bello, elegante, intrigante. Cominciano fra noi gli sguardi, quando capita di incontrarci, qualche battuta, più o meno maliziosa, qualche scambio di email, più o meno professionale..finché una sera non passa a trovarmi nella mia stanza..sono sola, è tardi..ci baciamo, con moooolta passione. Da li' cominciamo a scriverci tutti i giorni, a raccontarci molto di noi..ma ci incontriamo solo poche volte fuori, e niente sesso, solo baci e altro.. Io non la vivo bene, l'attrazione tra noi è fortissima, ma non vivo bene quest'avventura perchè va contro tutto ciò in cui ho sempre creduto, la lealtà e la sincerita' verso chi amo e chi mi ama, il rispetto. Ok ho riscoperto sensazioni ed emozioni forti, una passione ossessiva, forte, che non provavo da tempo. Ma a che prezzo!?mi sento falsa, so che tradisco la persona più importante della mia vita, che crede ed ha fiducia in me. Lui, invece, dice di non essere mai stato cosi' bene in vita sua, mi racconta che la moglie da tempo non prova piu' desiderio per lui, che si sente bene quando sta con me, che mi desidera moltissimo. E vorrebbe una relazione stabile. Io sono in crisi e decido di chiudere.



Benvenuta
fammi capire:tu hai il marito perfetto,la casa perfetta,il matrimonio perfetto
la vita perfetta e per 2 sguardi,qualche abbraccio e un po'di baci con un tizio
che da un giorno al altro si confessa innamorato vai in crisi?Tu sei ingrata non 
confusa e scusa la franchezza.Roba da giornalino delle adolescenti..


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Si fa un po' di confusione tra coppia e famiglia.
> La coppia sono due persone che stanno insieme.
> La famiglia è una coppia che decide di avere figli.
> La famiglia è sempre l'evoluzione di una coppia, ma non tutte le coppie decidono di diventare una famiglia.
> ...


Va da se che sia io che mattia ci reputiamo una famiglia.


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> da giovane la pensavo come te,e non sai le cazziate che tutti i parenti mi davano...poi a''tradimento''mi moglie,mi frego'.E ne sono ben felice....senza figli il matrimonio,o la convivenza sono non senso.


Ok. A me non cambia nulla.
Ho ben chiaro cosa siamo io e mattia come famiglia.
E lui pure.

Del resto al di fuori di noi nulla ci importa.
Come a te del resto.
E ognuno vive la sua vita come l ha impostata.
E ci mancherebbe.


----------



## disincantata (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Va da se che sia io che mattia ci reputiamo una famiglia.



Non vedo perchè non dovreste.


----------



## mic (5 Febbraio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Benvenuta
> fammi capire:tu hai il marito perfetto,la casa perfetta,il matrimonio perfetto
> la vita perfetta e per 2 sguardi,qualche abbraccio e un po'di baci con un tizio
> che da un giorno al altro si confessa innamorato vai in crisi?Tu sei ingrata non
> confusa e scusa la franchezza.Roba da giornalino delle adolescenti..


Magari il tutto non è proprio così perfetto...



Poi, la perfezione a questo mondo la devo ancora trovare...mah


----------



## mic (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ok. A me non cambia nulla.
> Ho ben chiaro cosa siamo io e mattia come famiglia.
> E lui pure.
> 
> ...


Proprio nulla?


----------



## Sterminator (5 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La maestra matra mi fa la giustificazione  Dai riassunto  Su su ...la nuova amica che ha deciso ?


Se fa monaca de clausura...:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Se fa monaca de clausura...:mrgreen:


Ah poverina l'avrete massacrata ...che poi dico massacrate lei che Si pone tutti sti dubbi e altri li appoggiate ( vedi Mu) :singleeye: Misogini maschilisti


----------



## Eratò (5 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Magari il tutto non è proprio così perfetto...
> 
> 
> 
> Poi, la perfezione a questo mondo la devo ancora trovare...mah


Io ho risposto in base a quello che ha scritto.Se e perfetto o meno
lo sa solo lei...Ma se e vero quello che ha scritto allora nella vita non
si e mai soddisfati e dobbiamo complicarcela per non annoiarci...
La perfezione neanche io l'ho ancora trovata anzi...


----------



## Sterminator (5 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah poverina l'avrete massacrata ...che poi dico massacrate lei che Si pone tutti sti dubbi e altri li appoggiate ( vedi Mu) :singleeye: Misogini maschilisti


Ma io manco c'ero....so' arrivato 2 pagine fa,percio' signo', te sbaij....ahahah


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma io manco c'ero....so' arrivato 2 pagine fa,percio' signo', te sbaij....ahahah


Scusa stermy ho beccato te perché portatore sano di ammennicolo maschile ... Non eri tu il responsabile :mrgreen:


----------



## Principessa (5 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ne sono ultra convinto,la famiglia e' marito,moglie,figlio(i).
> 
> L'ho eccome,da 27 anni,senza pianti ne paturnie.La mia casa e'''dispersiva''..........


Il tuo matrimonio è un concentrato unico di bugie e di immagini distorte che avete l'uno dell'altra.
Ci credo anche io che senza figli sarebbe finito. 
Per questo dubito che tu possa dare lezioni su cosa sia la famiglia perfetta.


----------



## lothar57 (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ok. A me non cambia nulla.
> Ho ben chiaro cosa siamo io e mattia come famiglia.
> E lui pure.
> 
> ...


 
Aspe...non tiravo in ballo tu e Mattia,era discorso in generale.Senza figli,a quest'ora avrei mandato a fan c....lo Stato,agenzia entrate..etc etc .per sparire lontano...Sarebbe stata un'altra vita..


----------



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Il tuo matrimonio è un concentrato unico di bugie e di immagini distorte che avete l'uno dell'altra.
> Ci credo anche io che senza figli sarebbe finito.
> Per questo dubito che tu possa dare lezioni su cosa sia la famiglia perfetta.


ma perché metti la faccina sorridente ?


----------



## Sterminator (5 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Scusa stermy ho beccato te perché portatore sano di ammennicolo maschile ... Non eri tu il responsabile :mrgreen:


Ma prego fai pure, hai fatto benissimo...

approfitta pure quanno te pare e te scappa la voja..(de citarme...specifico).....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma prego fai pure, hai fatto benissimo...
> 
> approfitta pure quanno te pare e c'hai voja...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Grazie ... Non farò complimenti


----------



## Fantastica (5 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Sarà una merdata per te ma per me è così. Almeno quando si parla di sentimenti. Non credo esistano coppie consolidate e felici,di vecchia data, che condividono ancora momenti di passione pura e forte come agli inizi. Ci può essere desiderio, il sesso può funzionare, ma quel tipo di passione sfido chiunque a continuare a provarlo dopo 10-15- 20 anni insieme.
> Ma andare continuamente alla ricerca di quel tipo di sensazioni, per me, porta a perdere di vista cose più importanti. Solo questo intendevo.


Sono sfide che si vincono nel lungo periodo e occorre essere creativi, spiazzanti, erotici non perché si provano nuovi completini di biancheria intima o si fanno acrobazie Kama-Sutra (che sono cazzate sesquipedali), ma perché ci si reinventa. L'abitudine ammazza qualsiasi passione. En passant, quoto JB, la passione è essenziale. 
Però, attenta bene Gatta80... la tua passione non te la regala nessuno, sei tu che devi regalarla a te stessa, reinventandoti, stupendo, spezzando equilibri, provocando. In fondo, il tentatore sfrigolio delle pubenda è solo un sintomo. Guarda la tua vita quotidiana e vedi di uscire da qualche gabbia, anche dorata. Insomma, ti stai annoiando!
Bene. Comincia a infrangere qualche divieto, qualche norma. Ma non qualcosa che riguarda tuo marito. Qualcosa che riguarda solo te.


----------



## Sterminator (5 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Grazie ... Non farò complimenti


senza esaggera' pero'...

anzi no', esagggera....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> senza esaggera' pero'...
> 
> anzi no', esagggera....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ok ... Per esempio con Mu tu saresti stato utile ma non c'eri :singleeye::mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (5 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Il tuo matrimonio è un concentrato unico di bugie e di immagini distorte che avete l'uno dell'altra.
> Ci credo anche io che senza figli sarebbe finito.
> Per questo dubito che tu possa dare lezioni su cosa sia la famiglia perfetta.



Certo che le posso dare,abbiamo due figli favolosi,ho una moglie che fa un lavoro prestigioso ed e'stimatissima.
Che poi io ogni tanto sgarri,e ultimamente non accade da tanto,e'secondario.


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Capisco che tra noi due non corre buon sangue, ma rivolgiti a me se hai qualcosa da domandare.
> 
> Ti hanno risposto in tanti, e concordo con questi, a parte la paura fifa che è diventato un bel modo di dire e concedere al forum qualcosa di se stessi molto importante.
> 
> ...


Ho riportato ciò che hai scritto tu.
Io non ho mai detto che è desiderio di ogni coppia matura fare figli.
Quindi te lo richiedo.
Gli altri. Quelli che non lo sentono. Che coppie sono?
 Sempre se vuoi rispondere.


----------



## Divì (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Comunque, state ciurlando nel manico.
> 
> Gatta, senti a me.
> 
> ...


Approvo, buona la prima!

:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Infatti circa venti minuti fa quando sono entrato nel forum ho risposto a tebe dicendogli che  se ha qualcosa da domandarmi, lo domandi a me, nel frattempo chiara ed altri stavano andando e prendendo di petto le affermazioni scritte da tebe che mi accollava frasi che io non ho scritto.
> Stavo discutendo e dicendo la mia, nel caso specifico che tebe ha frainteso.


Io non ti accollato nulla.
Tu hai scritto coppia matura e io ho chiesto cosa sono le altre senza figli.
Ne più ne meno.
Se poi non sai leggere mi spiace.
La chiudo qui visto che vai di fantasia vittimostiche.


----------



## Homer (5 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Certo che le posso dare,abbiamo due figli favolosi,ho una moglie che fa un lavoro prestigioso ed e'stimatissima.
> Che poi io ogni tanto sgarri,e ultimamente non accade da tanto,e'secondario.



Ma smettila di sparare stronzate che fai più bella figura!!!!


----------



## lolapal (5 Febbraio 2014)

*scusate*

se non ho letto una ventina di pagine di post...

@JB, se hai letto il mio post, io specificato che non è stato per mio merito che non sono finita nel bungalow col bagnino e che sono stata fortunata che lui si sia tirato indietro; ora che lui si sia tirato indietro perché è un brav'uomo, un decerebrato, un pavido, uno fedele alla moglie che si è preso gioco di un'ingenua... dipende dal punto di vista. Il fatto è che aver avuto questa fortuna non è la cosa cruciale nella mia personalissima storia...

@Oscuro, nei mesi ho imparato a leggerti come un uomo integerrimo e leale e lo apprezzo molto, ma, come ho avuto modo di dire, ti leggo anche troppo rigido e drastico. Voglio semplicemente dire che le situazioni vanno viste nella soggettività delle persone che le vivono e nella loro storia. Cerco di spiegarmi, usando la tua metafora del semaforo rosso: se una persona passa sistematicamente e consapevolmente con il rosso, sapendo che è una cosa pericolosa per sé e per gli altri, per nessuna ragione, ma solo perché non gli va di aspettare che diventi verde, sono perfettamente d'accordo con te. Ma se una persona ha un ferito in auto, ha appena ricevuto una notizia sconvolgente che lo distrae, commette un errore e tutti commettiamo errori.

Credo che Gatta sia molto più forte di me, in realtà. Lei ha detto no molto prima di me, avendo dall'altra parte un'insistenza e una disponibilità molto più forti di quelle che ho avute io.
Credo che lei sia qui né per farsi dire "vai tranquilla, goditela che non succede niente", ma neanche "anatema! se ami tuo marito non puoi neanche lontanamente desiderare un altro uomo!"
Credo che lei sia qui per un motivo simile al mio: aiutatemi a ridimensionare questa situazione, a non farmi sentire troppo sbagliata, datemi spunti per cercare dentro me stessa e dentro al mio matrimonio i sintomi di questo "picco ormonale" o come lo vogliamo chiamare.

Quindi io mi sento di dirle, dal piccolo della mia (in)esperienza: il tuo collega cerca solo di portarsi a letto una più giovane e subordinata, che ha visto inesperta e ingenua, magari in difficoltà familiari; è pericoloso avere una storia extra dove si lavora, soprattutto con uno che ha del potere su di te nell'ambito lavorativo; se hai sentito questa esigenza di emozione e corteggiamento, dovresti comunicarla in qualche modo a tuo marito e capire se lui è disposto a dartela; capire se questo movimento ormonale è dettato da qualche nodo più profondo dentro di te che in qualche modo, per motivi che possono anche essere diversi dalla sfera sentimentale, cerca di sciogliersi.

Trascorrere tutta la vita con un unico compagno è una scelta consapevole che va curata e alimentata e ha delle fasi, degli alti e dei bassi, dei momenti in cui si può e si deve anche essere chiari, sinceri e schietti, con se stessi e con l'altro, con le proprie esigenze e con quelle dell'altro, esigenze che possono anche modificarsi nel tempo o, semplicemente, venire a galla... E' il percorso più difficile, non si sa dove porta, e spaventa anche un po'...

:smile:


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma non mi sembra che tu l'abbia scritto o sottinteso, ho quotato tebe perché condividevo la sua domanda.
> quando tu hai parlato di coppia matura, hai descritto come dovrebbe essere: nella realtà sappiamo che i casi che portano al concepimento di un figlio non sono sempre i più giusti o i migliori.


Infatti.


----------



## lolapal (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Comunque, state ciurlando nel manico.
> 
> Gatta, senti a me.
> 
> ...


:up:
Ecco... mi era sfuggito... quello che volevo dire io, in pratica...
Ah gli uomini, se non ci fossero si dovrebbe inventarli! 
Tuba, ma c'eri tu nel mio 3D?  Forse ci saremmo risparmiati un sacco di pagine... :mrgreen:


----------



## realista1 (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Comunque:
> 
> Il tradimento non si farà perchè a illo non gli tira.
> Tebe è comunista e i bambini invece di farli se li mangia.
> ...




Tu sei indispensabile perchè sei lo scemo del villaggio. Si vede, ma a scanso di equivoci fai anche di tutto per dimostrarlo a chi non se ne accorge subito. :up: Buon lavoro....granduomo.:mexican:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Non sono mai stata innamorata del mio ex amante, attratta, infatuata, si, ma amore no. Anche se, dopo mesi di tira e molla, un po' di affetto c'è. Ma non provo grande stima nei suoi confronti, abbiamo poco in comune, non credo che satebbe mai potuto essere un compagno di vita anche se le cose fossero state diverse. E allora, perchè è così maledettamente difficile per me chiudere definitivamente??Perchè rappresenta la passione, il fuoco??!!io so che i miei bisogni più profondi, i miei desideri, i miei progetti, la mia vita è con l'uomo che ho scelto di sposare e che non voglio più tradire ma non trovo la forza per chiudere con quest'uomo  una volta per tutte e smettere di pensare a lui.


Cara gatta, l'amore è cosa ben diversa dall'infatuazione e dall'innamoramento. Amare non è ostativo all'innamorarsi. Tu ami tuo marito: l'hai scelto come compagno di vita, hai progettato con lui una famiglia, dei figli, una casa, una vita in comune. Non solo hai progettato, ma è venuta la fase della realizzazione di ciò che volete costruire.

Fatalmente e ineluttabilmente, dopo 12 anni non sei più infatuata/innamorata di tuo marito, altrimenti saresti una demente: in un rapporto che regge 12 anni, i pilastri, le certezze, l'abitudine, ecc. subentrano alle farfalle, alla foia, alla seduzione, alle occhiate assassine, al desiderio di scoprire una persona che non si conosce, ai baci rubati, all'aspettare le email, ecc. tipico dei primi tempi di un rapporto fra due persone (ci saranno utentesse che tra poco scriveranno che "Balle! Io sono innamorata di mio marito come il primo giorno e lui lo è di me, tant'è che dopo 55 anni di matrimonio mi ingroppa ancora sulla lavatrice", ma non farci caso).

Pochi innamoramenti si trasformano in amore, perchè l'amore è un innamoramento/infatuazione maturo, forte, che ha superato e retto a burrasche, abitudini, litigi, incomprensioni, odii, difetti, dentifricio lasciato aperto, ecc. Tuo marito non ti può più dare quello che ti dà il tuo collega: fattene una ragione e se queste emozioni rappresentano un desiderio, vivile. Senza patemi, sensi di colpa e inizia a pensare che anche essere sedotta e seduttiva è un bisogno.

Quello su cui devi riflettere sono questi aspetti: il rapporto col collega limonatore si sovrappone con il mio rapporto di coppia? Abbandonerei il mio progetto di vita attuale per instaurarne un'altro con il collega? Il limonatore ha capito che quello fra noi è solo un gioco di seduzione? Se non mi faccio beccare, come potrei ferire mio marito?


----------



## realista1 (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho riportato ciò che hai scritto tu.
> Io non ho mai detto che è desiderio di ogni coppia matura fare figli.
> Quindi te lo richiedo.
> Gli altri. *Quelli che non lo sentono. Che coppie sono?*
> Sempre se vuoi rispondere.



Anche se non te frega niente,voglio provare a risponderti seriamente.

Sono persone normalissime, che hanno fatto una scelta diversa, secondo me meno impegnativa, per certi versi. Ma non meno matura o meno consapevole. Anzi, per dirla tutta, è molto più da irresponsabili metterli al mondo i figli e lo è sempre stato. Però è il nostro istinto.


----------



## Tubarao (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non lo sapevo.:smile:


Al minuto 2 e qualcosa.....ma fossi in te lo guarderei tutto.

[video=youtube;gvox5VG74Pw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvox5VG74Pw[/video]


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> ti seguo Ultimo...ma credo che Danny abbia visto meglio di altri.
> Coppia che rimane coppia, coppia che diventa famiglia...ma la maturità è disgiunta dalla natura sia di una che dell'alta.
> Spero di essere dotato sufficientemente chiaro.
> 
> ...


Quindi la definizione di coppia matura non centra nulla?
È stato uno spiegarsi male?





Sono io l ottuagenaria?



Kreti.
:blank:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Febbraio 2014)

Secondo me una coppia senza figli è semplicemente una famiglia senza figli.



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> anche questo è vero, ma lo realizzi quando li hai avuti.
> se non si hanno figli non si è persone incomplete


"Se non si hanno figli non si è persone incomplete": secondo me si è sempre persone incomplete. In ogni caso (figli o non figli) la coperta è sempre corta.

Chi non ha figli è incompleto sotto l'aspetto dell'esperienza di essere genitore e mille altri aspetti.

Chi ha figli è incompleto sotto altri mille aspetti (limitata libertà di movimento, tempo limitato, possibilità limitata di coltivare passioni, ecc.,: personalmente a fronte dei miei bambini non li ritengo sacrifici nè rimpiango il passato, però se parliamo asetticamente di "persone incomplete" teniamone conto).


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Secondo me una coppia senza figli è semplicemente una famiglia senza figli.
> 
> 
> "Se non si hanno figli non si è persone incomplete": secondo me si è sempre persone incomplete. In ogni caso (figli o non figli) la coperta è sempre corta.
> ...


Concordo


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Comunque:
> 
> Il tradimento non si farà perchè a illo non gli tira.
> Tebe è comunista e i bambini invece di farli se li mangia.
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Davvero? E io che credevo fosse a Berlino a far cadere il muro, quella volta....
> ma che illuso ed immaturo che sono....:unhappy:


Cazzo.
C eri pure tu?
Che giorni sono stati!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Febbraio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Tu sei indispensabile perchè sei lo scemo del villaggio. Si vede, ma a scanso di equivoci fai anche di tutto per dimostrarlo a chi non se ne accorge subito. :up: Buon lavoro....granduomo.:mexican:


Oooh - oooh - oooh 
Che picco mostruoso.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @Gatta80
> 
> Il danno è fatto. Non torni indietro. *Hai deturpato per sempre e senza rimedi la bellezza della tua vita fino a qui.*
> Per questo ti dico: continua a scopare fuori, sono *assaggi di inferno*, che *sprofondano chi aveva il cuore puro in gorghi senza fine*. Non si torna mai indietro e i tuoi dubbi sono degli schermi davanti a *un lutto della cui portata non hai ancora saggiato le estreme conseguenze*, visto che ti fai delle assurde domande. Il tuo problema è proprio che non sei portata al tradimento. Quindi soffri e soffrirai sempre di più, come si conviene, sia che tu smetti di tenerti il ganzo, sia che continui.


Echecazzo... Nemmeno pensare di essere costretti ad ascoltare il Tannhäuser in ginocchio sulla ghiaia ti mette tanta cupezza.


----------



## nicola (5 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è competizione. Scusa, ma se io scopo la moglie/fidanzata/sorella/nonna/zia/cugina ad uno, non è che ci sono in competizione, e neanche penso che sia mio fratello. Che idea balzana è mai questa? Ou.


Ciao joey, questo tuo discorso può andare bene se non ti fai la moglie del tuo miglior amico. Perché se per scopare passi sopra anche ad un legame come quello di un amico vero, sei zero come persona.
Ti dico una cosa forte. A volte mi sento più tradito da quello che mi ha fatto lui. Di lui non dovevo aver paura, non dovevo temere i suoi sorrisi, ne quando ballavano salsa insieme mentre io lo facevo con la moglie. Coglione io si tanto ma, ma figlio di puttana lui...ancor di piu.


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non vedo perchè non dovreste.


Seguivo gli assoluti lotjariani.
:mrgreen:


----------



## Fantastica (5 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Echecazzo... Nemmeno pensare di essere costretti ad ascoltare il Tannhäuser in ginocchio sulla ghiaia ti mette tanta cupezza.


La cupezza è una risorsa, in un mondo di mentecatti sempre allegri.


----------



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> La cupezza è una risorsa, in un mondo di mentecatti sempre allegri.


ossignur


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Proprio nulla?


nulla nel senso che ci frega zero se ci vedono come non una famiglia o strani o che ne so.
Poi ovviamente dipende sempre da chi ci vede strani.
Una persona di cui ho, abbiamo,  stima naturalmente ha un peso.
Il resto no.
Credo sia normale.

Esempio.
Se qualcuno mi da della cretina o robe così...se è un essere umano che rispetto tento di capire perchè ha questa opinione, se invece reputo abbia un  cervello anacoluto..beh...rido e lo prendo per il culo facendola la cretina.
Tanto non capirebbe e io mi diverto.

Sono stata più chiara?:mexican:


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Secondo me una coppia senza figli è semplicemente una famiglia senza figli.
> 
> 
> "Se non si hanno figli non si è persone incomplete": secondo me si è sempre persone incomplete. In ogni caso (figli o non figli) la coperta è sempre corta.
> ...


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Febbraio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Ciao joey, questo tuo discorso può andare bene se non ti fai la moglie del tuo miglior amico. Perché se per scopare passi sopra anche ad un legame come quello di un amico vero, sei zero come persona.
> Ti dico una cosa forte. A volte mi sento più tradito da quello che mi ha fatto lui. Di lui non dovevo aver paura, non dovevo temere i suoi sorrisi, ne quando ballavano salsa insieme mentre io lo facevo con la moglie. Coglione io si tanto ma, ma figlio di puttana lui...ancor di piu.


Non ho amici.































No, scherzo. La moglie di un amico mai. Eventualmente manco di un conoscente.


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Oooh - oooh - oooh
> Che picco mostruoso.


:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Echecazzo... Nemmeno pensare di essere costretti ad ascoltare* il Tannhäuser* in ginocchio sulla ghiaia ti mette tanta cupezza.


paura


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> @JB, se hai letto il mio post, io specificato che non è stato per mio merito che non sono finita nel bungalow col bagnino e che sono stata fortunata che lui si sia tirato indietro; ora che lui si sia tirato indietro perché è un brav'uomo, un decerebrato, un pavido, uno fedele alla moglie che si è preso gioco di un'ingenua... dipende dal punto di vista.* Il fatto è che aver avuto questa fortuna non è la cosa cruciale nella mia personalissima storia...*


Minchia, e come no. Comunque è un coglione. Poco ma sicuro.


----------



## mic (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> nulla nel senso che ci frega zero se ci vedono come non una famiglia o strani o che ne so.
> Poi ovviamente dipende sempre da chi ci vede strani.
> Una persona di cui ho, abbiamo,  stima naturalmente ha un peso.
> Il resto no.
> ...


cristallina.


----------



## Zod (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti.


Peccato però, un bel DNA come il tuo meritava almeno una chance ...


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Peccato però, un bel DNA come il tuo meritava almeno una chance ...


Zod, non dirmi che ti tira il cazzo!


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> nulla nel senso che ci frega zero se ci vedono come non una famiglia o strani o che ne so.
> Poi ovviamente dipende sempre da chi ci vede strani.
> Una persona di cui ho, abbiamo,  stima naturalmente ha un peso.
> Il resto no.
> ...


La penso esattamente come te :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Peccato però, un bel DNA come il tuo meritava almeno una chance ...


Grazie. Un "complimento" inaspettato.


----------



## Zod (5 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Zod, non dirmi che ti tira il cazzo!


Perchè? Lo vuoi tu? Oppure vuoi che ti racconto cosa si prova? 

Joey, la vita è altrove ...


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Perchè? Lo vuoi tu? Oppure vuoi che ti racconto cosa si prova?
> 
> Joey, la vita è altrove ...


Appunto, amico di Krypton!


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si, hai scritto bene, 23 anni, e certo che non ricordi, anche io dopo otto anni
> 
> qualcosa l'avevo scordata. Ora mi ha fatto ricordare il pupo di due mesi. auahhaahahaahah
> 
> ...


Se ha l' Alzheimer poco o niente.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Comunque, state ciurlando nel manico.
> 
> Gatta, senti a me.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Va da se che sia io che mattia ci reputiamo una famiglia.





disincantata ha detto:


> Non vedo perchè non dovreste.


Ma considerarsi una coppia è brutto o sminuente?
Averne di coppie! Coppie vere.
Se ti piace di più famiglia non ho obiezioni.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Aspe...non tiravo in ballo tu e Mattia,era discorso in generale.Senza figli,a quest'ora avrei mandato a fan c....lo Stato,agenzia entrate..etc etc .per sparire lontano...Sarebbe stata un'altra vita..


Riesci sempre a stupirmi.
Ogni volta credo che tu abbia raggiunto il massimo ma lo superi il giorno dopo.


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma considerarsi una coppia è brutto o sminuente?
> Averne di coppie! Coppie vere.
> Se ti piace di più famiglia non ho obiezioni.


Sbagli bersaglio.
Io non faccoo distinzioni di genere. Sono gli altri che le fanno.
a me hanno sempre insegnato che indipendentemente dal numero di persone un nucleo famigliare é famiglia.
Che siano due. Tre o cinque.
Figli o non figli.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Zod, non dirmi che ti tira il cazzo!


:rotfl: :rotfl: Io ti amo.


----------



## Sterminator (5 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se ha l' Alzheimer poco o niente.


A te e soreta....:mrgreen:

pero' s'arzheimer sempr' che e' nu piacer'..brutta racchia....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sbagli bersaglio.
> Io non faccoo distinzioni di genere. Sono gli altri che le fanno.
> a me hanno sempre insegnato che indipendentemente dal numero di persone un nucleo famigliare é famiglia.
> Che siano due. Tre o cinque.
> Figli o non figli.


:up:
E' una definizione.
Io l'ho sempre legato alla presenza dei bambini anche se sono una nonna e due zii.
Son definizioni.
Non è che cambi quello che c'è tra le persone (se c'è la fortuna che ci sia qualcosa di importante) se lo chiami in un modo o in un altro.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Trascorrere tutta la vita con un unico compagno è una scelta consapevole che va curata e alimentata e ha delle fasi, degli alti e dei bassi, dei momenti in cui si può e si deve anche essere chiari, sinceri e schietti, con se stessi e con l'altro, con le proprie esigenze e con quelle dell'altro, esigenze che possono anche modificarsi nel tempo o, semplicemente, venire a galla... E' il percorso più difficile, non si sa dove porta, e spaventa anche un po'...
> 
> :smile:


Sono d'accordo su tutto a parte l'ultima frase. Non è detto sia il percorso più difficile, per qualcuno.
Magari viene più naturale che ad altri: quindi, non il più difficile.
Viceversa, per altri non è quello il percorso più difficile.
Per me è molto più difficile il mio, ad esempio.


----------



## mic (5 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo su tutto a parte l'ultima frase. Non è detto sia il percorso più difficile, per qualcuno.
> Magari viene più naturale che ad altri: quindi, non il più difficile.
> Viceversa, per altri non è quello il percorso più difficile.
> Per me è molto più difficile il mio, ad esempio.


Perché lo percorri allora?


----------



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo su tutto a parte l'ultima frase. Non è detto sia il percorso più difficile, per qualcuno.
> Magari viene più naturale che ad altri: quindi, non il più difficile.
> Viceversa, per altri non è quello il percorso più difficile.
> Per me è molto più difficile il mio, ad esempio.


ricordo all'inizio quando parlavi di "amichetti"; ora sembri innamorata del tuo amante.


----------



## Zod (5 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo su tutto a parte l'ultima frase. Non è detto sia il percorso più difficile, per qualcuno.
> Magari viene più naturale che ad altri: quindi, non il più difficile.
> Viceversa, per altri non è quello il percorso più difficile.
> Per me è molto più difficile il mio, ad esempio.


In effetti un monumento al fedifrago anonimo ci vorrebbe. Sacrificare la propria lealtà in cambio di un giro sulla giostra delle emozioni è un vero atto di autoeroismo.


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> E' una definizione.
> Io l'ho sempre legato alla presenza dei bambini anche se sono una nonna e due zii.
> Son definizioni.
> Non è che cambi quello che c'è tra le persone (se c'è la fortuna che ci sia qualcosa di importante) se lo chiami in un modo o in un altro.


Beh...il bambino c é...

E pure la zia.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Beh...il bambino c é...
> 
> E pure la zia.



dipende da chi è il bambino


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> In effetti un monumento al fedifrago anonimo ci vorrebbe. *Sacrificare la propria lealtà in cambio di un giro sulla giostra delle emozioni è un vero atto di autoeroismo.*


Giusto, cazzo. Meglio la lealtà e tanto sano autoerotismo, e poi tutti in paradiso, anche se siamo atei ma solo perchè  sotto sotto se ci fosse un Dio giusto fulminerebbe ogni traditore sulla Terra.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti, sono nuova, è la prima volta che scrivo ma vi leggo già da un po'. Ho bisogno di voi, dei vostri consigli, perchè sono in una situazione di stallo da cui non riesco ad uscire. Cercherò di sintetizzare il più possibile. Ho 35 anni, sposata da 5 ma conviviamo da 9 e stiamo insieme da quasi 12 anni. Amo mio marito, me ne sono pazzamente innamorata da quando ero all'Università e insieme abbiamo condiviso esperienze, siamo cresciuti, abbiamo fatto viaggi bellissimi, e nel tempo costruito e conquistato tutto ciò che di bello abbiamo ora. Non abbiamo ancora figli ma ne vorremmo. Lui..che dire, è sempre presente, mi riempie di attenzioni, mi dimostra ogni giorno quello che prova per me. Del sesso..non posso proprio lamentarmi, il desiderio c'è e non stiamo mai lontani più di qualche giorno..ma dopo tanti anni insieme..la passione non è quella degli inizi. Penso sia normalissimo, e credo che anzi, conservare una sessualità cmq soddisfacente anche dopo anni sia già qualcosa di prezioso. Premetto che in 12 anni insieme la fedeltà da parte mia è stata totale, ma senza sforzi, rinunce o savrifici, è stato per me del tutto naturale essergli fedele. Finché.. aime', solito maledetto cliché! Sul lavoro conosco un uomo, all'inizio dell'estate scorsa..48 anni, sposato, due figli. Bello, elegante, intrigante. Cominciano fra noi gli sguardi, quando capita di incontrarci, qualche battuta, più o meno maliziosa, qualche scambio di email, più o meno professionale..finché una sera non passa a trovarmi nella mia stanza..sono sola, è tardi..ci baciamo, con moooolta passione. Da li' cominciamo a scriverci tutti i giorni, a raccontarci molto di noi..ma ci incontriamo solo poche volte fuori, e niente sesso, solo baci e altro.. Io non la vivo bene, l'attrazione tra noi è fortissima, ma non vivo bene quest'avventura perchè va contro tutto ciò in cui ho sempre creduto, la lealtà e la sincerita' verso chi amo e chi mi ama, il rispetto. Ok ho riscoperto sensazioni ed emozioni forti, una passione ossessiva, forte, che non provavo da tempo. Ma a che prezzo!?mi sento falsa, so che tradisco la persona più importante della mia vita, che crede ed ha fiducia in me. Lui, invece, dice di non essere mai stato cosi' bene in vita sua, mi racconta che la moglie da tempo non prova piu' desiderio per lui, che si sente bene quando sta con me, che mi desidera moltissimo. E vorrebbe una relazione stabile. Io sono in crisi e decido di chiudere.


C'è qualcosa che non riesco a elaborare...
Sai quando compriamo una cosa sotto l'influsso di una pubblicità
e poi il prodotto non è esattamente come pensavamo?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Oscuro spero me lo permetta, rispondo non per lui ma per quello che credo e penso di lui, lo faccio colorando i modi, quindi perdonami. :mrgreen:
> 
> E' stanco, ha i coglioni rotti di leggere tante minchiate, è talmente evidente il tutto che alla fine la sua maniera di scrivere risulta un mezzo con il quale sfogarsi e riuscire a partecipare alle minchiate scritte.
> 
> ...


Confonde Divina con Diletta...


----------



## Tubarao (5 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ricordo all'inizio quando parlavi di "amichetti"; ora sembri innamorata del tuo amante.


No. Dopo tanti amichetti ha trovato un amico vero.

Edit: E voci non controllate mi dicono anche pannochiodotato


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No. Dopo tanti amichetti ha trovato un amico vero.


Dai oh. Mi si sono cariati un molare e due incisivi.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No. Dopo tanti amichetti ha trovato un amico vero.
> 
> Edit: E voci non controllate mi dicono anche pannochiodotato


:rotfl::rotfl:Autoreferenziale :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No. Dopo tanti amichetti ha trovato un amico vero.
> 
> Edit: E voci non controllate mi dicono anche pannochiodotato


Nooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!
Aanche io voglio il pannochiodotato!!!!!!!
Crudeli fottuti!!!!

Peró é arrivato il nuovo...duplicolor o una roba del genere...
Dite che ha il pannicchione?
Ora vado a chiederglielo.


Ciao


----------



## disincantata (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Nooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!
> Aanche io voglio il pannochiodotato!!!!!!!
> Crudeli fottuti!!!!
> 
> ...



Hai meno di 50anni?

Le vuole giovanissime ahahah.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti, sono nuova, è la prima volta che scrivo ma vi leggo già da un po'. Ho bisogno di voi, dei vostri consigli, perchè sono in una situazione di stallo da cui non riesco ad uscire. Cercherò di sintetizzare il più possibile. Ho 35 anni, sposata da 5 ma conviviamo da 9 e stiamo insieme da quasi 12 anni. Amo mio marito, me ne sono pazzamente innamorata da quando ero all'Università e insieme abbiamo condiviso esperienze, siamo cresciuti, abbiamo fatto viaggi bellissimi, e nel tempo costruito e conquistato tutto ciò che di bello abbiamo ora. Non abbiamo ancora figli ma ne vorremmo. Lui..che dire, è sempre presente, mi riempie di attenzioni, mi dimostra ogni giorno quello che prova per me. Del sesso..non posso proprio lamentarmi, il desiderio c'è e non stiamo mai lontani più di qualche giorno..ma dopo tanti anni insieme..la passione non è quella degli inizi. Penso sia normalissimo, e credo che anzi, conservare una sessualità cmq soddisfacente anche dopo anni sia già qualcosa di prezioso. Premetto che in 12 anni insieme la fedeltà da parte mia è stata totale, ma senza sforzi, rinunce o savrifici, è stato per me del tutto naturale essergli fedele. Finché.. aime', solito maledetto cliché! Sul lavoro conosco un uomo, all'inizio dell'estate scorsa..48 anni, sposato, due figli. Bello, elegante, intrigante. Cominciano fra noi gli sguardi, quando capita di incontrarci, qualche battuta, più o meno maliziosa, qualche scambio di email, più o meno professionale..finché una sera non passa a trovarmi nella mia stanza..sono sola, è tardi..ci baciamo, con moooolta passione. Da li' cominciamo a scriverci tutti i giorni, a raccontarci molto di noi..ma ci incontriamo solo poche volte fuori, e niente sesso, solo baci e altro.. Io non la vivo bene, l'attrazione tra noi è fortissima, ma non vivo bene quest'avventura perchè va contro tutto ciò in cui ho sempre creduto, la lealtà e la sincerita' verso chi amo e chi mi ama, il rispetto. Ok ho riscoperto sensazioni ed emozioni forti, una passione ossessiva, forte, che non provavo da tempo. Ma a che prezzo!?mi sento falsa, so che tradisco la persona più importante della mia vita, che crede ed ha fiducia in me. Lui, invece, dice di non essere mai stato cosi' bene in vita sua, mi racconta che la moglie da tempo non prova piu' desiderio per lui, che si sente bene quando sta con me, che mi desidera moltissimo. E vorrebbe una relazione stabile. Io sono in crisi e decido di chiudere.


Non puoi ritenere che questa sia una prova che il tuo percorso affettivo richiede?
Non puoi ritenere che proprio perchè sei sposata felicemente sta faccenda si carichi di un certo sapore?

A me di te
ha spaventato il sapore che hai dato a quel bacio adulterino...

Forse è proprio darci tutta sta carica qua ad impedirti di dire con naturalezza a tuo marito...
Mi sono invaghita di un collega al lavoro...

E non potevo tacertelo perchè mi sentivo falsa...


----------



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No. Dopo tanti amichetti ha trovato *un amico vero.*
> 
> Edit: E voci non controllate mi dicono anche pannochiodotato


....
con tutti sti ogm a  me le pannocchie stanno sospette


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Hai meno di 50anni?
> 
> Le vuole giovanissime ahahah.


Non mi intorti.
Ho letto benissimo che vuole le tardone.
E poi sono fine. Elegante. Eccetera eccetera.
Se ha il pannocchione é fatta.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non mi intorti.
> Ho letto benissimo che vuole le tardone.
> *E poi sono fine. Elegante.* Eccetera eccetera.
> Se ha il pannocchione é fatta.


Eh?


----------



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Giusto, cazzo. Meglio la lealtà e tanto sano autoerotismo, e poi tutti in paradiso, anche se siamo atei ma solo perchè  sotto sotto se ci fosse un Dio giusto fulminerebbe ogni traditore sulla Terra.


perché autoerotismo...tua moglie ti si rifiuta?
la lealtà ti fa schifo?
allora quel che dici è tutta fuffa


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> *perché autoerotismo...tua moglie ti si rifiuta?*
> la lealtà ti fa schifo?
> allora quel che dici è tutta fuffa


Mannò, parlavo di Zod. Uffa, ma perchè non capisci mai un cazzo? Che palle.


----------



## disincantata (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non mi intorti.
> Ho letto benissimo che vuole le tardone.
> E poi sono fine. Elegante. Eccetera eccetera.
> Se ha il pannocchione é fatta.



Già arrivi tu, mi sarei già candidata, invece come nei concorsi pubblici ha messo il limite, 50.

Sai che sono un gambero, 60  45  avrei provato anche un 32, e chissà quante cose avrei potuto insegnargli.

Possiamo sempre incontrarlo in due, corsi intensivi li chiamano. Full immersion  mammamiaquanteneso.


----------



## Principessa (5 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Certo che le posso dare,abbiamo due figli favolosi,ho una moglie che fa un lavoro prestigioso ed e'stimatissima.
> Che poi io ogni tanto sgarri,e ultimamente non accade da tanto,e'secondario.


Che vuol dire quello che lei è fuori, scusa? Conta quello che è per te! 
Se siete rimasti assieme solo per i figli non è una bella cosa, al di là dei tuoi tradimenti.


----------



## Principessa (5 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché metti la faccina sorridente ?


Sono ironica.


----------



## lolapal (5 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia, e come no. Comunque *è un coglione*. Poco ma sicuro.


Guarda, JB, finalmente siamo d'accordo su una cosa... 



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo su tutto a parte l'ultima frase. Non è detto sia il percorso più difficile, per qualcuno.
> Magari viene più naturale che ad altri: quindi, non il più difficile.
> Viceversa, per altri non è quello il percorso più difficile.
> Per me è molto più difficile il mio, ad esempio.


La difficoltà che intendevo io è quella di scegliere di guardarsi bene dentro e non solo di scoprire cosa si vuole, ma anche di accettarlo, condividerlo con la persona che ami e prendersene la responsabilità, invece di dare questa responsabilità agli altri, agli ormoni o alle cavallette e agire ferendo questa persona. Il tutto non si riduce all'andare o non andare a letto con un'altro, ma significa nascondere alla persona che ami una parte importante di te...


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh?


Fine. Elegante. Eccetera eccetera.
hai dubbi?
Ma perché scusa...non si nota?
Strano.
Non capisco come mai...


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2014)

fff:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non puoi ritenere che questa sia una prova che il tuo percorso affettivo richiede?
> Non puoi ritenere che proprio perchè sei sposata felicemente sta faccenda si carichi di un certo sapore?
> 
> A me di te
> ...


Ma hai finito de leva' l'acqua o pure stanotte dormi cor culo bagnato?....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (6 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e vorrei vedere...tutte le cose fantastiche vanno sudate e curate



Ciao

lo so, di non aver scoperto le stagioni ... 
ma guarda tu stessa, su che sito ci troviamo ... 
leggi, come tanti ... hanno trascurato il rapporto
pensando o credendo, che le cose si nutriscono da sé. 

E quanti genitori "snervati" non osservi di continuo?

Tu vuoi vedere? ... Lo so, che lo sai ... 
ma non vale per tutti. 


sienne


----------



## sienne (6 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uhmm sienne..... non lo so eh. Avere figli, si è duro, molto duro, crescerli è faticoso, molto..! Io adoro crescere i figli, adoro stancarmi per loro, e più mi stanco più mi sento migliore. Non cerco la stanchezza sienne, assolutamente non la cerco, anzi..!
> Ci sono delle volte in cui veramente gli occhi mi si chiudono da soli, non riesco più a passeggiarlo sulle braccia perchè voglio distendermi, voglio risposarmi, voglio abbracciare mia moglie e fare l'amore.... ma sienne io guardo mio figlio e mi dico " io lo amo, lo guardo e vedo un angelo indifeso che ha soltanto me che deve accudirlo, proteggerlo farlo sorridere.... eh si, anche lasciarlo quando diventerà grande e mi dirà pà adesso fatti i cazzi tuoi.



Ciao,

stai parlando dei 20% ...  ... 
e sono impagabili, unici ... 
ali al cuore ... lì, annusi la vita ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (6 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Come in tutte le cose, pro e contro.
> 
> Riempiono la vita, a volte troppo, a volte la stravolgono, una fatica immane crescerli se non nascono sani, se hanno un pessimo carattere e comportamento, ogni figlio diverso dall'altro e, quando crescono, crescono i problemi, oppure non ne puoi avere, li desideri, e impieghi anni e anni di cure per averne, o peggio ancora una trafila burocratica e snervante per adottarne e poi un infinità di problemi.
> 
> ...



Ciao "cantarella",


:up: ... vero!



sienne


----------



## realista1 (6 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Oooh - oooh - oooh
> Che picco mostruoso.




Scendono in campo le truppe cammellate.......brrrrr, paurMANNOOOOOOOOOOOO: brrrrrr, Brancamenta!:carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Perché lo percorri allora?


essere fedele è una cosa che so fare benissimo, l'ho sempre fatta alla perfezione
per me è facile
con le cose difficili ci si mette alla prova


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ricordo all'inizio quando parlavi di "amichetti"; ora sembri innamorata del tuo amante.


è un uomo con cui starei, certo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Febbraio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Scendono in campo le truppe cammellate.......brrrrr, paurMANNOOOOOOOOOOOO: brrrrrr, Brancamenta!:carneval:



tu non sai quanto sei fortunato.
hai vinto alla lotteria un premio speciale


----------



## mic (6 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> essere fedele è una cosa che so fare benissimo, l'ho sempre fatta alla perfezione
> per me è facile
> con le cose difficili ci si mette alla prova


Capisco il discorso.
Non seguo bene il fatto di associarlo alla fedeltà-infedeltà o diversa fedeltà.
Forse e dico forse è qualcosa legato alla piacevolezza della cosa...


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tu non sai quanto sei fortunato.
> hai vinto alla lotteria un premio speciale


Il picco d oro.




(Non ce la fa a capire l ironia. Non ce la fa.)


----------



## Ultimo (6 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho riportato ciò che hai scritto tu.
> Io non ho mai detto che è desiderio di ogni coppia matura fare figli.
> Quindi te lo richiedo.
> Gli altri. Quelli che non lo sentono. Che coppie sono?
> Sempre se vuoi rispondere.



Io a te non ti capisco devi credermi. Fare una domanda del genere a me dopo che ti ho già dato una risposta non ha senso. Non ha senso nel momento in cui io, nella coppia, ho dei figli..! ma questo riesci a capirlo? riesci minimamente a capire che non sono la persona adatta a poterti rispondere? riesci a capire che ti potresti rispondere tu stessa o perlomeno fare la stessa domanda a chi nella coppia non vuole figli? 

Ma riesci a capire che ogni volta la lettura che dai a quello che io scrivo va oltre quello che scrivo e pone delle basi discriminatorie nei miei confronti? evitami se proprio non vuoi minimamente andare oltre quello che di base pensi di me. Ma capisco che come io come te a volte non ci riusciamo e succede questo. 

E comunque io la mia risposta nonostante tutto l'ho pure scritta.


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io a te non ti capisco devi credermi. Fare una domanda del genere a me dopo che ti ho già dato una risposta non ha senso. Non ha senso nel momento in cui io, nella coppia, ho dei figli..! ma questo riesci a capirlo? riesci minimamente a capire che non sono la persona adatta a poterti rispondere? riesci a capire che ti potresti rispondere tu stessa o perlomeno fare la stessa domanda a chi nella coppia noin vuole figli?
> 
> Ma riesci a capire che ogni volta la lettura che dai a quello che io scrivo va oltre quello che scrivo e pone delle basi discriminatorie nei miei confronti? evitami se proprio non vuoi minimamente andare oltre quello che di base pensi di me. Ma capisco che come io come te a volte non ci riusciamo e succede questo.
> 
> E comunque io la mia risposta nonostante tutto l'ho pure scritta.


Si ciao.
Alla terza riga ho smesso di leggerti perche non ci ho capito niente se non che come al solito ti si chiude talmente la vena quando parli con me che tutto fai tranne che capire e dare risposte.
Contento tu contenti tutti..


----------



## Ultimo (6 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si ciao.
> Alla terza riga ho smesso di leggerti perche non ci ho capito niente se non che come al solito ti si chiude talmente la vena quando parli con me che tutto fai tranne che capire e dare risposte.
> Contento tu contenti tutti..



ah bhe.... sono risposte diversamente strane. Tu non puoi capire.


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2014)

mi sento un po'  ipocrita .
la verità è che, pur accettando le legittime scelte degli altri, penso che non avere figli privi  la coppia di un'enorme forma di crescita anche individuale e di un percorso comune che arriva al culmine dell'intimità .
i motivi per non farlo in realtà quali sono:
inadeguatezza?
insicurezza?


----------



## mic (6 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi sento un po'  ipocrita .
> la verità è che, pur accettando le legittime scelte degli altri, penso che non avere figli privi  la coppia di un'enorme forma di crescita anche individuale e di un percorso comune che arriva al culmine dell'intimità .
> i motivi per non farlo in realtà quali sono:
> inadeguatezza?
> insicurezza?


È importante saperlo?


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> È importante saperlo?


quanto lo è leggere tutto il resto


----------



## Ultimo (6 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi sento un po'  ipocrita .
> *la verità è che, pur accettando le legittime scelte degli altri, penso che non avere figli privi  la coppia di un'enorme forma di crescita anche individuale e di un percorso comune che arriva al culmine dell'intimità *.
> i motivi per non farlo in realtà quali sono:
> inadeguatezza?
> insicurezza?



Sul neretto condivido.


----------



## mic (6 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> quanto lo è leggere tutto il resto


Non credo. A me pare un intromettersi gratuito...


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi sento un po' ipocrita .
> la verità è che, pur accettando le legittime scelte degli altri, penso che non avere figli privi la coppia di un'enorme forma di crescita anche individuale e di un percorso comune che arriva al culmine dell'intimità .
> i motivi per non farlo in realtà quali sono:
> inadeguatezza?
> insicurezza?


Ma l'ipocrisia dove si sostanzierebbe?


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Non credo. A me pare un intromettersi gratuito...


intromettersi in che? nel tred?
vale per tutti allora


----------



## PresidentLBJ (6 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> la verità è che, pur accettando le legittime scelte degli altri, penso che non avere figli privi  la coppia di un'enorme forma di crescita anche individuale e di un percorso comune che arriva al culmine dell'intimità .


Quoto. La penso come te, ma capisco le opinioni diverse.


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Quoto. La penso come te, ma capisco le opinioni diverse.


uguale.più che capirle cerco di rispettarle .
non sempre ci riesco, ammetto


----------



## Buscopann (6 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi sento un po' ipocrita .
> la verità è che, pur accettando le legittime scelte degli altri, penso che non avere figli privi la coppia di un'enorme forma di crescita anche individuale e di un percorso comune che arriva al culmine dell'intimità .
> i motivi per non farlo in realtà quali sono:
> inadeguatezza?
> insicurezza?


Perché crescere un figlio è decisamente più complicato, impegnativo e per molti anche molto meno divertente che girare il mondo su una barca a vela.

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma l'ipocrisia dove si sostanzierebbe?


mi pareva di non aver espresso fino in fondo quello che pensavo nascondendomi dietro un parere di comprensione che in realtà non mi appartiene,perlomeno non completamente.


----------



## realista1 (6 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tu non sai quanto sei fortunato.
> hai vinto alla lotteria un premio speciale



Così,così. Ma non mi lamento. Sono altri, quelli davvero fortunati. E lo sanno. Ma non lo ammetteranno mai, sopratutto con le truppe (cammellate): fiacca il morale....


----------



## Ultimo (6 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Perché crescere un figlio è decisamente più complicato, impegnativo e per molti anche molto meno divertente che girare il mondo su una barca a vela.
> 
> Buscopann



questo secondo te chi lo pensa? chi ha già dei figli o chi non li ha?


----------



## realista1 (6 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il picco d oro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si è svegliata l'allevatrice di......crotali.


----------



## Buscopann (6 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> questo secondo te chi lo pensa? chi ha già dei figli o chi non li ha?


Nessuno dei due. Lo pensa chi non li vuole o chi non li voleva e magari lo ha fatto solo per accontentare la compagna o il compagno.

Buscopann


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Perché crescere un figlio è decisamente più complicato, impegnativo e per molti anche molto meno divertente che girare il mondo su una barca a vela.
> 
> Buscopann


Se il metro di giudizio è la scelta tra figli e la barca a vela credo che il.confronto sia a zero.
E la dice lunga sul pensiero comune sulle famiglie senza figli.
Un po come quando mi chiedono se ho figli e alla mia risposta no il 99% mi risponde.
Ti sei voluta divertire eh?

:unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi pareva di non aver espresso fino in fondo quello che pensavo nascondendomi dietro un parere di comprensione che in realtà non mi appartiene,perlomeno non completamente.


...


----------



## Gatta80 (6 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Vedi gatta le cose non sono mai totalmente nere o totalmente bianche. Ebbene si. Ci sono in mezzo mille sfumature e noi siamo esseri in evoluzione.
> A venti anni non si é uguale ai trenta e cosi via.
> *Intanto non devi sentire che tradisci te stesss ma devi ascoltarti.
> A fondo.
> ...


Grazie Tebe. Sicuramente si, qualcosa in me è cambiato. Non so dirti perchè, tra me e mio marito il sesso ha sempre funzionato, non ho grandi esperienze alle spalle ma lui è senza dubbio notevole a letto.. ma ho avvertito, ad un certo punto, la curiosità di provare altro, di abbandonarmi a quest'altro, l'esigenza, prima molto meno spiccata, di sedurre, di sentirmi Donna. Ma mio marito me li fa i complimenti, glielo leggo negli occhi quanto si senta attratto da me, e me lo dimostra con i fatti... eppure, le attenzioni dell'altro sono diverse.
Quindi si, più che cambiata mi sembra sia emerso qualcosa di nuovo e di diverso in me. Ma questo non può scontrarsi con le cose più importanti in cui continuo a credere.
Ci ho provato a vivermela. Nei momenti in cui sono con l'altro, non penso, sto bene. Appena me ne distacco, cado nell'angoscia e mi ripeto: devo farla finita, al più presto. E mi arrabbio perchè per l'ennesima volta ci sono cascata.
Mi dite, in molti, di parlarne con mio marito ma sono d'accordo con chi ha scritto che le cose che si capiscono con la testa, non è detto che la pancia le accetti e le sappia affrontare e reggere. Provo ad immedesimarmi in mio marito (e non faccio troppa fatica, siamo molto simili) e credo che l'impatto per me sarebbe forte, forse troppo. Lui che mi racconta che ha provato l'esigenza di sperimentare altro, che si è infatuato di un'altra donna, con cui ha condiviso baci e altro.... non so come reagirei, anzi, lo so................


----------



## realista1 (6 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Se il metro di giudizio è la scelta tra figli e la barca a vela credo che il.confronto sia a zero.
> E la dice lunga sul pensiero comune sulle famiglie senza figli.
> Un po come quando mi chiedono se ho figli e alla mia risposta no il 99% mi risponde.
> *Ti sei voluta divertire eh?*
> ...




Dovresti rispondere con orgoglio: No, sono solo scema......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (6 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Se il metro di giudizio è la scelta tra figli e la barca a vela credo che il.confronto sia a zero.
> E la dice lunga sul pensiero comune sulle famiglie senza figli.
> Un po come quando mi chiedono se ho figli e alla mia risposta no il 99% mi risponde.
> Ti sei voluta divertire eh?
> ...


Non la prendere sul personale. Perché altrimenti affrontare questi argomenti non serve a nulla.
La barca a vela era solo una metafora per dare un senso più ampio a quello che volevo dire. E' ovvio che qui si parla di chi non vuole, non di chi non ha potuto avere ma che avrebbe anche voluto.
Quando scegli di non avere figli fai comunque una scelta per dare priorità alla tua vita. Sempre. O perché forse temi di non poter dare un futuro adeguato ai tuoi bambini. Una donna che in questo momento in Sudan decide (se possibile) di non avere figli la capirei benissimo.

Buscopann


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non la prendere sul personale. Perché altrimenti affrontare questi argomenti non serve a nulla.i
> La barca a vela era solo una metafora per dare un senso più ampio a quello che volevo dire. E' ovvio che qui si parla di chi non vuole, non di chi non ha potuto avere ma che avrebbe anche voluto.
> Quando scegli di non avere figli fai comunque una scelta per dare priorità alla tua vita. Sempre. O perché forse temi di non poter dare un futuro adeguato ai tuoi bambini. Una donna che in questo momento in Sudan decide (se possibile) di non avere figli la capirei benissimo.
> 
> Buscopann


Non la prendo quasi mai sul personale. Mi leggi da un po per credere alle mie parole.
Ma la scelta di non fare figli non può ridursi ad un mero pensiero di dare o non dare un futuro al nascituro.
Ci sono pensieri più complessi dietro.
Più complessi di essere una donna sudanese


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2014)

E citando il nuovo genio del forum realista.
 Forse. Anzi sicuramente.
Sono solo scema.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> essere fedele è una cosa che so fare benissimo, l'ho sempre fatta alla perfezione
> per me è facile
> con le cose difficili ci si mette alla prova


Sai che sono d'accordo?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non la prendo quasi mai sul personale. Mi leggi da un po per credere alle mie parole.
> Ma la scelta di non fare figli non può ridursi ad un mero pensiero di dare o non dare un futuro al nascituro.
> Ci sono pensieri più complessi dietro.
> Più complessi di essere una donna sudanese


Ma anche la scelta (o la non scelta) di avere figli ha motivazioni varie e complesse.
Però poi ognuno sente e filtra attraverso la propria esperienza che tiene per sé perché è la propria.
Per fare un esempio in tema ma su un altro aspetto: io, per la mia esperienza e il mio sentire, trovo triste il figlio unico ma chi ha avuto un solo figlio ha mille motivazioni valide per non averne avuti altri. Mai affermerei (se non come esempio di ciò che NOIN si deve fare) questa cosa a chi ha un solo figlio.


----------



## free (6 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non la prendo quasi mai sul personale. Mi leggi da un po per credere alle mie parole.
> Ma la scelta di non fare figli non può ridursi ad un mero pensiero di dare o non dare un futuro al nascituro.
> Ci sono pensieri più complessi dietro.
> Più complessi di essere una donna sudanese



che poi una donna sudanese senza figli non ha "valore", secondo la loro mentalità
quindi al limite capirei di più una donna sudanese che non li vorrebbe ma li fa lo stesso perchè "costretta" dalla mentalità ristretta, ahimè


----------



## mic (6 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> E citando il nuovo genio del forum realista.
> Forse. Anzi sicuramente.
> Sono solo scema.


Te ne sei accorta anche tu?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (6 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sono solo scema.


Gavino Sanna vi fa una pippa. 
Sarebbe uno slogan perfetto per qualche prodotto: tipo la borsetta per chihuahua.
O il ficcante messaggio a supporto di una lista elettorale con Nicole Minetti candidata premier.


----------



## tullio (6 Febbraio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Ciao joey, questo tuo discorso può andare bene se non ti fai la moglie del tuo miglior amico. Perché se per scopare passi sopra anche ad un legame come quello di un amico vero, sei zero come persona.
> Ti dico una cosa forte. A volte mi sento più tradito da quello che mi ha fatto lui. Di lui non dovevo aver paura, non dovevo temere i suoi sorrisi, ne quando ballavano salsa insieme mentre io lo facevo con la moglie. Coglione io si tanto ma, ma figlio di puttana lui...ancor di piu.


E' vero: posso capire che mia moglie abbia dei problemi con me, posso capire che alla fine si sia stancata, che mi giudichi male... ho talmente tanti difetti che posso capire che me lo merito perfino... di lei alla fine posso capire tutto. Ma un amico no: un amico dovrebbe darmi sempre solidarietà a prescindere. UN amico è un amico e dovrebbe esser con me. La complicità con un amico, diversissima da quella con una donna, non dovrebbe rompersi: non ce ne sono motivi. Da un amico mi aspetto che, al limite, mi dica che è preso da mia moglie e che, per questo, sparirà dalla nostra vita. E continuerei a volergli bene...hai ragione: vero un bastardo.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (6 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> La cupezza è una risorsa, in un mondo di mentecatti sempre allegri.


Grazie per l'enunciazione.
Sull'essere mentecatto pare che non ci possa fare più nulla. 
Sul sempre allegro, appena ho tempo vedrò di listare a lutto il mio avatar.
Così. Per guadagnare un po' credibilità e apparire un po' grave e ieratico. Poco poco.


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Te ne sei accorta anche tu?


Che sono veramente scema?
Credo sia evidente a tutti


----------



## Ultimo (6 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma anche la scelta (o la non scelta) di avere figli ha motivazioni varie e complesse.
> Però poi ognuno sente e filtra attraverso la propria esperienza che tiene per sé perché è la propria.
> Per fare un esempio in tema ma su un altro aspetto: io, per la mia esperienza e il mio sentire, trovo triste il figlio unico ma chi ha avuto un solo figlio ha mille motivazioni valide per non averne avuti altri. Mai affermerei (se non come esempio di ciò che NOIN si deve fare) questa cosa a chi ha un solo figlio.



quoto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Febbraio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Così,così. Ma non mi lamento. Sono altri, quelli davvero fortunati. E lo sanno. Ma non lo ammetteranno mai, sopratutto con le truppe (cammellate): fiacca il morale....


Non ho capito. È un complimento?


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2014)

verissimo.
per il figlio unico i motivi possono essere questi:
non se ne possono avere altri, non si ha nessun aiuto e il lavoro non permette di gestire più figli , economicamente non ce lo si può permettere......
trovo che la terminologia triste applicata al figlio unico sia la più crudele usata ora .mi sbaglio?


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2014)

per chi non ne vuole abbiamo detto :immaturi , egoisti ...etc
mentre per il figlio unico si è colpito direttamente lui


----------



## scrittore (6 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu sei scaduta da un pezzo. Oh. Che hai cinquant'anni, mica ottanta, e se ragioni così dai VENTI, puttana eva sei ingessata da tre decadi. La testa non ti funziona, mica gli ormoni. O forse per colpa di quelli. Chissà.


a me piacciono le 50 enni che se la tirano come le ventenni!! :-D 
esperienza e follia...un mix sconvolgente  :-D


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> a me piacciono le 50 enni che se la tirano come le ventenni!! :-D
> esperienza e follia...un mix sconvolgente  :-D


sono patetiche e fanno cagare


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma anche la scelta (o la non scelta) di avere figli ha motivazioni varie e complesse.
> Però poi ognuno sente e filtra attraverso la propria esperienza che tiene per sé perché è la propria.
> Per fare un esempio in tema ma su un altro aspetto: io, per la mia esperienza e il mio sentire, trovo triste il figlio unico ma chi ha avuto un solo figlio ha mille motivazioni valide per non averne avuti altri. Mai affermerei (se non come esempio di ciò che NOIN si deve fare) questa cosa a chi ha un solo figlio.


 sì, mi è venuta una scalmana mica da ridere e l'ho avvertito come un colpo basso .ma in effetti ci hai pure ragione, persa.
tipo la cosa sugli animali...tu non capisci me e io non comprendo te



ps...veramente non c'entra una mazza perchè il fatto di avere due figli lo comprendo benissimo:singleeye:

ppsss
anzi, beata te


----------



## oscuro (6 Febbraio 2014)

*Sono*



scrittore ha detto:


> a me piacciono le 50 enni che se la tirano come le ventenni!! :-D
> esperienza e follia...un mix sconvolgente  :-D


Sono d'accordissimo,son quelle che danno più gratificazioni,altro che patetiche,chiappe assassine,e mutande pregiudicate.Le adoro.Ste 20 enni,non hanno la cultura del cazzo,uno scempio.Le 30enni e 40enni poi se single, cercano il pollo...!Le 50enni ti sgonfiano solo il pisello.


----------



## scrittore (6 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono patetiche e fanno cagare


Minerva, permettimi di non essere daccordo con te... per un semplice motivo.
Per certe cose bisogna essere in due. 

E se una 50 enne si sente patetica e fa cagare probabilmente è ciò che pensa di se perchè non ha accanto - o non ha avuto, o non ha incontrato - la persona che la fa sentire folle e bella nonostante l'età 

se poi non sei daccordo con il mio punto di vista...sappi che ci sono tante 20-enni che si sentono esattamente come descrivi tu. Probabilmente sempre per lo stesso motivo.

Autostima... Auto-Stima!


----------



## oscuro (6 Febbraio 2014)

*Daje*



scrittore ha detto:


> Minerva, permettimi di non essere daccordo con te... per un semplice motivo.
> Per certe cose bisogna essere in due.
> 
> E se una 50 enne si sente patetica e fa cagare probabilmente è ciò che pensa di se perchè non ha accanto - o non ha avuto, o non ha incontrato - la persona che la fa sentire folle e bella nonostante l'età
> ...


Grande scrittore.Ma questi non capiscono mica un cazzo sai?


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> Minerva, permettimi di non essere daccordo con te... per un semplice motivo.
> Per certe cose bisogna essere in due.
> 
> E se una 50 enne si sente patetica e fa cagare probabilmente è ciò che pensa di se perchè non ha accanto - o non ha avuto, o non ha incontrato - la persona che la fa sentire folle e bella nonostante l'età
> ...



vabbé
ma l'autostima ti da il senso vero e profondo della tua età .scimmiottare una ventenne non ha senso quando hai vissuto proprio per crescere ed evolverti


----------



## scrittore (6 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> vabbé
> ma l'autostima ti da il senso vero e profondo della tua età .scimmiottare una ventenne non ha senso quando hai vissuto proprio per crescere ed evolverti


L' età è uno stato d'animo.


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> E' vero: posso capire che mia moglie abbia dei problemi con me, posso capire che alla fine si sia stancata, che mi giudichi male... ho talmente tanti difetti che posso capire che me lo merito perfino... di lei alla fine posso capire tutto. Ma un amico no: un amico dovrebbe darmi sempre solidarietà a prescindere. UN amico è un amico e dovrebbe esser con me. La complicità con un amico, diversissima da quella con una donna, non dovrebbe rompersi: non ce ne sono motivi. Da un amico mi aspetto che, al limite, mi dica che è preso da mia moglie e che, per questo, sparirà dalla nostra vita. E continuerei a volergli bene...hai ragione: vero un bastardo.



Perché?
Entrambi hanno tradito allo stesso modo la fiducia di una persona.
Spinti entrambi dalle stesse ragioni, il desiderio dell'altro.
Perché si tende a giustificare di più la moglie o il marito e non l'amico?
Se si accetta, si comprende, deve essere per tutti e due.
Se si perdona, per entrambi.
Se non lo si fa, idem.
Il sospetto è che il legame con la moglie e la condivisione funga da discriminante in questo giudizio, rendendoci più disponibili ad abbozzare con la moglie, e che sia solo più facile mostrarsi inflessibili con l'amico.
Oppure che in noi alberghi la convinzione che tradire il consorte possa essere anche un nostro desiderio o, in un futuro, anche un nostro "errore", per cui perdonando il consorte assolviamo noi stessi.


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2014)

in poche parole personalmente non ho bisogno di riferirmi a modelli più giovani per sentirmi bella: lo sono anche perchè ho mezzo secolo .
prima avevo delle cose, adesso ne ho aggiunte altre...che non sono solo rughe .spero


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> vabbé
> ma l'autostima ti da il senso vero e profondo della tua età .scimmiottare una ventenne non ha senso quando hai vissuto proprio per crescere ed evolverti


Condivido :44:


----------



## Ultimo (6 Febbraio 2014)

Perchè scimmiottare? 

Se una donna ad una certa età ha dei comportamenti che somigliano a quelli di una ventenne, e questi comportamenti riadattati e riveduti per non scadere vista l'età e portati in maniera tale che confanno al carattere della 50enne, che male c'è?


----------



## oscuro (6 Febbraio 2014)

*Ultimo*

E sono pure interessanti.Ma viva le 50enni tutta la vita.


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2014)

tipo?





Ultimo ha detto:


> Perchè scimmiottare?
> 
> Se una donna ad una certa età ha dei comportamenti che somigliano a quelli di una ventenne*, e questi comportamenti riadattati e riveduti per non scadere vista l'età e portati in maniera tale che confanno al carattere della 50enne, che male c'è*?


----------



## scrittore (6 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> tipo?


pensa che quando io avevo 10 anni la maestra diceva a mia mamma "ragiona come un 16-enne" 
oggi che ne ho 39 continuano a dire la stessa identica frase... 

... ops...
:sonar:


----------



## Ultimo (6 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E sono pure interessanti.Ma viva le 50enni tutta la vita.



Ma infatti! ma viva anche le 20enni però, le 30enni e via dicendo. Cioè, è chiaro che vista anche la mia età preferisco rapportarmi con coetanei/e, ma se è il caso di scimmiottare e fare burdel in discoteca, mica mi tiro indietro, anzi.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> tipo?


Dipende dalla personalità.

Sul vestire ad esempio, chiaramente tutto si può e tutto si fa. 

Se la ventenne di oggi mette quelle maglie che sembrano vestitini, e gli arrivano appena appena sotto il culo , una cinquantenne allungherà poco poco la lunghezza del vestitino. Ma anche no volendo, dipende sempre dalla persona, se può permetterselo, se sa portare il vestitino ecc..


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2014)

oddio non ci capiamo.
io ballo benissimo (sempre per essere modesta ) ...ma perché quello è scimmiottare?


Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma infatti! ma viva anche le 20enni però, le 30enni e via dicendo. Cioè, è chiaro che vista anche la mia età preferisco rapportarmi con coetanei/e, ma se è il caso di scimmiottare e fare burdel in discoteca, mica mi tiro indietro, anzi.


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2014)

Ragionare per età lo trovo senza senso.
Ci sono delle ventenni che dal punto di vista estetico non possono che invidiare delle cinquantenni, e viceversa.
Gli anni non sono affatto una garanzia di bellezza e gioventù.
Guardiamo alle persone.
Comunque tutti invecchiamo: facciamocene una ragione e facciamolo bene, salute permettendo.
Che in età avanzata è sicuramente l'incognita che maggiormente ci dovrebbe interessare...
il resto... che ognuno lo viva come crede e come può.


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2014)

poterselo permettere vale ma fino ad un certo punto.una minigonna inguinale va bene giusto a 18 anni in discoteca, anche se hai le gambe più belle del mondo.
se hai un  bel seno non vuol dire che lo devi esibire a qualsiasi età e i qualsiasi posto.
c'è tempo e luogo per tutto quanto . 





Ultimo ha detto:


> Dipende dalla personalità.
> 
> Sul vestire ad esempio, chiaramente tutto si può e tutto si fa.
> 
> Se la ventenne di oggi mette quelle maglie che sembrano vestitini, e gli arrivano appena appena sotto il culo , una cinquantenne allungherà poco poco la lunghezza del vestitino. Ma anche no volendo, dipende sempre dalla persona, se può permetterselo, se sa portare il vestitino ecc..


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> poterselo permettere vale ma fino ad un certo punto.una minigonna inguinale va bene giusto a 18 anni in discoteca, anche se hai le gambe più belle del mondo.
> se hai un  bel seno non vuol dire che lo devi esibire a qualsiasi età e i qualsiasi posto.
> c'è tempo e luogo per tutto quanto .



Conosco una 50enne - nudista - che ha delle bellissime gambe e un bellissimo corpo.
Veste quando siamo in giro in pantaloncini corti e fa la sua bella figura col tacco 12.
L'importante è sapere cosa si porta, non come lo si porta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Fate due marmocchi?
> :sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


eccerto.
Santificate la vostra unione con la prole.
Pure se non funziona(l'unione, non la prole)
Anzi, a maggior ragione.
I figli sono la panacea per tutti i mali.
:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:
e, senza la copula
la cupola
si spopola.


----------



## scrittore (6 Febbraio 2014)

Io aspetto con ansia i miei 69 anni per accedere alla modalità Scimmia-Bonobo!


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Conosco una 50enne - nudista - che ha delle bellissime gambe e un bellissimo corpo.
> Veste quando siamo in giro in pantaloncini corti e fa la sua bella figura col tacco 12.
> L'importante è sapere cosa si porta, non come lo si porta.


sì ma se la nudista la fa in una spiaggia non idonea è fuori luogo .il punto è questo


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo;1268430
Se la ventenne di oggi mette quelle maglie che sembrano vestitini ha detto:


> Ma non tutte le ventenni mettono quei vestitini. Bisogna saperli portare, e questo vale indipendemente dall'età: devi avere il fisico, altrimenti sei inguardabile anche a 16.
> Perché una cinquantenne dovrebbe allungarli?
> Se i fisico c'è, va bene anche a 50 anni.
> Che detto tra noi, tra parrucchieri e estetiste, oggi, a volte sembrano 30.


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì ma se la nudista la fa in una spiaggia non idonea è fuori luogo .il punto è questo


Ovvio.
Ma vale per qualsiasi età.
Il problema è che anche un topless di una 40enne per un 15enne può essere inadeguato all'età.
Ma non lo magari è se valutato da un 50enne.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma non tutte le ventenni mettono quei vestitini. Bisogna saperli portare, e questo vale indipendemente dall'età: devi avere il fisico, altrimenti sei inguardabile anche a 16.
> Perché una cinquantenne dovrebbe allungarli?
> Se i fisico c'è, va bene anche a 50 anni.
> *Che detto tra noi, tra parrucchieri e estetiste, oggi, a volte sembrano 30*.


Si, vabbè... 



ma che state a dì, oh?
Io ho chiesto solo una cosa, vedendo come vanno agghindate certe mie coetanee:
se la cosa piglia anche me, una botta in testa, secca, che non debba soffrire.
Meglio chiuderla dignitosamente.


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Si, vabbè...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne conosco una di 59 che gliene danno 40.
Bella è sempre stata bella, pochissime rughe, gran corpo.
Dipende. 
Ci sono alcune 30enni che ne dimostrano 50.
Non esiste una regola che possa classificare le persone.
Esistono le persone.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Si, vabbè...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sono ancora di là da arrivare a te e minerva :mrgreen: ma concordo con voi.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> poterselo permettere vale ma fino ad un certo punto.una minigonna inguinale va bene giusto a 18 anni in discoteca, anche se hai le gambe più belle del mondo.
> se hai un  bel seno non vuol dire che lo devi esibire a qualsiasi età e i qualsiasi posto.
> c'è tempo e luogo per tutto quanto .



Che ci sia un abbigliamento adatto per il luogo o il momento ok. Rimango comunque del parere che basta qualche piccola modifica e tutto si può. 


Abbiamo una 20enne che ha un fisico grazioso e veste in maniera moderna.
E abbiamo una 50enne anch'essa con un fisico grazioso che veste moderna.

La differenza nelle due sta o starebbe nella loro personalità e capacità di riuscire a sentirsi bene nel vestito che indossano e risaltarlo. di certo non è l'età che va a precludere, e se l'età entra in gioco di solito agevola la persona matura. Di solito...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ne conosco una di 59 che gliene danno 40.
> Bella è sempre stata bella, pochissime rughe, gran corpo.
> Dipende.
> Ci sono alcune 30enni che ne dimostrano 50.
> ...


Tu sei fissato col fisico, senti a me.
A cinquantanove anni col vestito a giropelo fai ridere, per bella e mantenuta bene che tu sia.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sono ancora di là da arrivare a te e minerva :mrgreen: ma concordo con voi.



e vabbè ma potevi evitare eh. basta scrivere "concordo con voi"


----------



## Ultimo (6 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma non tutte le ventenni mettono quei vestitini. Bisogna saperli portare, e questo vale indipendemente dall'età: devi avere il fisico, altrimenti sei inguardabile anche a 16.
> Perché una cinquantenne dovrebbe allungarli?
> Se i fisico c'è, va bene anche a 50 anni.
> Che detto tra noi, tra parrucchieri e estetiste, oggi, a volte sembrano 30.



perchè vuoi o non vuoi la differenza di età esiste. Ma non pregiudica non poter fare quello che si vuole, con piccole accortezze mirate a migliorare in base all'età, a come ci si sente e soprattutto alla capacità di portare..


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> e vabbè ma potevi evitare eh. basta scrivere "concordo con voi"


Era una battuta affettuosa, in realtà non sono lontana.
Io non sono per castigare il fisico e il vestiario dopo una certa età, ma se sei arrivata a quell'età teoricamente hai superato certe impasse, hai fatto tuo uno stile e te ne freghi di dimostrare qualcosa. Le signore devono sapersi distinguere dalle ragazze, sennò a che serve maturare?
Guardate jane fonda, adoro.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Febbraio 2014)

*vestito a giropelo*

:rofl::up:


----------



## Principessa (6 Febbraio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Anche se non te frega niente,voglio provare a risponderti seriamente.
> 
> Sono persone normalissime, che hanno fatto una scelta diversa, *secondo me meno impegnativa, per certi versi*. Ma non meno matura o meno consapevole. Anzi, per dirla tutta, è molto più da irresponsabili metterli al mondo i figli e lo è sempre stato. Però è il nostro istinto.


E ci ti dice che queste coppie non scelgono vite ancora più impegnative??? 

Una coppia che conosco, che voleva bambini ma non ha potuto averne, prende in affido adolescenti problematici.


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tu sei fissato col fisico, senti a me.
> A cinquantanove anni col vestito a giropelo fai ridere, per bella e mantenuta bene che tu sia.


Può darsi che quel soggetto sia ridicolo ma non per l'età.
Il vestito è inadeguato al fisico, non ai dati anagrafici.
E' questa la discriminante.


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> perchè vuoi o non vuoi la differenza di età esiste. Ma non pregiudica non poter fare quello che si vuole, con piccole accortezze mirate a migliorare in base all'età, a come ci si sente e soprattutto alla capacità di portare..


:up:


----------



## Principessa (6 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Peccato però, un bel DNA come il tuo meritava almeno una chance ...


Questo lo quotooo!


----------



## Ultimo (6 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Era una battuta affettuosa, in realtà non sono lontana.
> Io non sono per castigare il fisico e il vestiario dopo una certa età, ma se sei arrivata a quell'età teoricamente hai superato certe impasse, hai fatto tuo uno stile e te ne freghi di dimostrare qualcosa. Le signore devono sapersi distinguere dalle ragazze, sennò a che serve maturare?
> Guardate jane fonda, adoro.


Si avevo capito, volevo soltanto affondare poco poco il coltello. 

Dai che sto scherzando anche io.


Comunque, non per nulla prima scrivevo che se le ragazze mettono il vestitino a giropelo... le 50enni lo possono allungare un pochettino.


----------



## Sterminator (6 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Grazie per l'enunciazione.
> Sull'essere mentecatto pare che non ci possa fare più nulla.
> Sul sempre allegro, appena ho tempo vedrò di listare a lutto il mio avatar.
> Così. Per guadagnare un po' credibilità e apparire un po' grave e ieratico. Poco poco.


Povca tvoja me so' fatto na' grattata su quel post ed ho pure approfittato pe' controlla' se era tutt' appost'...

anzi te la consiglio pure a te...ecchecca.... pero' provvedi co' robba tua, neh?....ahahah

direi anche de buttarla fòri sta jettatrice....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E
> Guardate jane fonda, adoro.


ma guardiamo Marcia Cross...
E Kylie Minogue non sarà cinquantenne, però...


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tu sei fissato col fisico, senti a me.
> A cinquantanove anni col vestito a giropelo fai ridere, per bella e mantenuta bene che tu sia.


e come insegnava Pirandello... nel grottesco vi è anche tristezza.


----------



## Sterminator (6 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si avevo capito, volevo soltanto affondare poco poco il coltello.
> 
> Dai che sto scherzando anche io.
> 
> ...


Per me pure le ventenni dovrebbero evita' d'anna' in giro cor culo e le tette de fòri...infatti pure su feisbuck dico d'evita' de cerca' l'amicizia se se presentano accussi'...na strage....ahahah


----------



## lothar57 (6 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ne conosco una di 59 che gliene danno 40.
> Bella è sempre stata bella, pochissime rughe, gran corpo.
> Dipende.
> Ci sono alcune 30enni che ne dimostrano 50.
> ...


Bravo Danny........una mia ''amica'',quando l'ho conosciuta dichiarava 50anni...poi mi svelo'che ne aveva 58.
La moglie del mio migliore amico,ne ha 45..ma se la vedi sembra 55enne,perche'si veste da nonna.
La mia invece,alle volte viene ''cazziata''dai figli,perche'si veste come le loro amiche...ma puo'permetterselo...e nessuno crede all'eta'..:smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Può darsi che quel soggetto sia ridicolo ma non per l'età.
> Il vestito è inadeguato al fisico, non ai dati anagrafici.
> E' questa la discriminante.


NONE.
se io mi concio come una ragazzina, è per sembrare una ragazzina.
Ma dato che non sono una ragazzina, ma una donna adulta, sono grottesca.
Posso pure essere fisicamente una supergnocca, ma la mia supergnoccaggine sparisce nel grottesco.
Esattamente come un uomo adulto che giri col cavallo dei pantaloni tra le ginocchia o la cresta in testa o il maglioncino tutto aderente.


----------



## Sterminator (6 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Bravo Danny........una mia ''amica'',quando l'ho conosciuta dichiarava 50anni...poi mi svelo'che ne aveva 58.
> La moglie del mio migliore amico,ne ha 45..ma se la vedi sembra 55enne,perche'si veste da nonna.
> La mia invece,alle volte viene ''cazziata''dai figli,perche'si veste come le loro amiche...ma puo'permetterselo...e nessuno crede all'eta'..:smile:


Vabbe' conciata da nonna no, pero' la sensualita' non ha niente a che fare col conciarsi da troja...ahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Era una battuta affettuosa, in realtà non sono lontana.
> Io non sono per castigare il fisico e il vestiario dopo una certa età, ma se sei arrivata a quell'età teoricamente hai superato certe impasse, hai fatto tuo uno stile e te ne freghi di dimostrare qualcosa. Le signore devono sapersi distinguere dalle ragazze, sennò a che serve maturare?
> Guardate jane fonda, adoro.


OU!
Jane Fonda, qualche anno più di me ce l'ha, eh?


----------



## Sterminator (6 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> NONE.
> se io mi concio come una ragazzina, è per sembrare una ragazzina.
> Ma dato che non sono una ragazzina, ma una donna adulta, sono grottesca.
> Posso pure essere fisicamente una supergnocca, ma la mia supergnoccaggine sparisce nel grottesco.
> Esattamente come un uomo adulto che giri col cavallo dei pantaloni tra le ginocchia o la cresta in testa o il maglioncino tutto aderente.


Dietro liceo, davanti museo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Vabbe' conciata da nonna no, pero' la sensualita' non ha niente a che fare col conciarsi da troja...ahahah


vuoi mettere la sensualità dei mutandoni di fustagno?


----------



## Sterminator (6 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vuoi mettere la sensualità dei mutandoni di fustagno?


NO!...grazie...ahahah


----------



## lothar57 (6 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Vabbe' conciata da nonna no, pero' la sensualita' non ha niente a che fare col conciarsi da troja...ahahah



ma sai Stermi,se una donna a 45 anni si mette la gonna sotto il ginocchio,e sopra roba fuori moda..ti va cadere le palle x terra no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perchè scimmiottare?
> 
> Se una donna ad una certa età ha dei comportamenti che somigliano a quelli di una ventenne, e questi comportamenti riadattati e riveduti per non scadere vista l'età e portati in maniera tale che confanno al carattere della 50enne, che male c'è?


questa è un'altra cosa.
Io in libera uscita vesto spesso in modo sportivo.
Ma anche sul lavoro, un po' meno.
E, per motivi di taglia, mi vesto spesso in negozi per GGGGGiovani.
Ma quando vado in giro non cerco di attirare l'attenzione vestendomi come una ragazzina, che è diverso.


----------



## realista1 (6 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> E citando il nuovo genio del forum realista.
> Forse. Anzi sicuramente.
> Sono solo scema.



Dai, non buttarti giù (dal picco).Sono solo opinioni personali. Qualche volta sbaglio. Raramente, per la verità.....:idea:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono patetiche e fanno cagare


Tu non te la tiri?


----------



## realista1 (6 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> E ci ti dice che queste coppie non scelgono vite ancora più impegnative???
> 
> Una coppia che conosco, che voleva bambini ma non ha potuto averne, prende in affido adolescenti problematici.




Beh, si....ci sono persone così. Hanno tutta la mia ammirazione. Il tempo è la cosa più preziosa che abbiamo, dedicarlo agli altri è meraviglioso.


----------



## realista1 (6 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Facile dire "triste", a volte non c'è scelta!
> 
> In questo periodo già è difficile farne e allevarne uno, con la precarietà che c'è e la spesa che comporta.
> 
> Figurarsi due....!




two è megl' che one!


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma sai Stermi,se una donna a 45 anni si mette la gonna sotto il ginocchio,e sopra roba fuori moda..ti va cadere le palle x terra no?


:up:


----------



## Ultimo (6 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Per me pure le ventenni dovrebbero evita' d'anna' in giro cor culo e le tette de fòri...infatti pure su feisbuck dico d'evita' de cerca' l'amicizia se se presentano accussi'...na strage....ahahah


ehm...


----------



## Ultimo (6 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questa è un'altra cosa.
> Io in libera uscita vesto spesso in modo sportivo.
> Ma anche sul lavoro, un po' meno.
> E, per motivi di taglia, mi vesto spesso in negozi per GGGGGiovani.
> Ma quando vado in giro non cerco di attirare l'attenzione vestendomi come una ragazzina, che è diverso.



Ecco, anche io se capita mi vesto dove si vestono i miei figli( motivi di taglia ) 

Se vado in giro vestito in una qualche maniera è quella che uso tutti i giorni, al lavoro per la spesa ecc... se esco con mia moglie ho lo stesso tipo d'abbigliamento, magari poco poco diverso e più curato se andiamo a cena fuori, ma lo stile è quello. Di attirare l'attenzione poco m'importa, sto bene con me stesso e questo è quanto.


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Per me pure le ventenni dovrebbero evita' d'anna' in giro cor culo e le tette de fòri...infatti pure su feisbuck dico d'evita' de cerca' l'amicizia se se presentano accussi'...na strage....ahahah


Ma copriamo pure i monumenti e le statue...
ma dai... un po' di bellezza nella vita non può che fare piacere.
E per me il corpo di una donna è pura bellezza.
Quasi sempre, intendo.


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu non te la tiri?


minchia sì, di brutto


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Bravo Danny........una mia ''amica'',quando l'ho conosciuta dichiarava 50anni...poi mi svelo'che ne aveva 58.
> La moglie del mio migliore amico,ne ha 45..ma se la vedi sembra 55enne,perche'si veste da nonna.
> La mia invece,alle volte viene ''cazziata''dai figli,perche'si veste come le loro amiche...ma puo'permetterselo...e nessuno crede all'eta'..:smile:


in pratica ho la stessa taglia che avevo a ventanni...posso mettermi minigonna e stivali come a 20?
no
arriverò a tot centimetri sopra il ginocchio a seconda del modello .
posso portare i jeans smandruppati come dicevo in altro tred?
sì ma dipende dove
.a me sarà concesso un poco più di rigore rispetto ad una ragazza giovane .
mica passiamo dalle crinoline agli short...solo un po' di buon senso.
comunque se certe nonne sono virna lisi ...ben venga quell'abbigliamento


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> minchia sì, di brutto


Minerva che fa la spesa:


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Minerva che fa la spesa:View attachment 8151


:mrgreen:ecco


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> :mrgreen:ecco


è una mise un po' low-profile, ma la praticità innanzitutto.


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è una mise un po' low-profile, ma la praticità innanzitutto.


il contrario di questo per lothar


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Dai, non buttarti giù (dal picco).Sono solo opinioni personali. Qualche volta sbaglio. Raramente, per la verità.....:idea:


Non c è nessun motivo per negare l evidenza e non riconoscere la tua superiorità.
Ora basta però.
 I punti fermi sono stati messi.
Sono scema.
Maleducata.
Hai sempre ragione.
Mi perdo cose importanti della vita.
VRue ed eventuali.


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2014)

ma chi è sto realista?


----------



## oscuro (6 Febbraio 2014)

*La*



Minerva ha detto:


> ma chi è sto realista?


La bella copia di sborroteo.


----------



## mic (6 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> intromettersi in che? nel tred?
> vale per tutti allora


Intromettersi in una parte della vita che non si vuole venga postata qui....


----------



## tullio (6 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Perché? Entrambi hanno tradito allo stesso modo la fiducia di una persona.
> Spinti entrambi dalle stesse ragioni, il desiderio dell'altro. Perché si tende a giustificare di più la moglie o il marito e non l'amico? Se si accetta, si comprende, deve essere per tutti e due. Se si perdona, per entrambi. Se non lo si fa, idem. Il sospetto è che il legame con la moglie e la condivisione funga da discriminante in questo giudizio, rendendoci più disponibili ad abbozzare con la moglie, e che sia solo più facile mostrarsi inflessibili con l'amico.


Ciao. Penso di poter dire che verso una moglie posso aver commesso degli sbagli, verso un amico no. Non si tratta di giustificare qualcuno, moglie o amico (mica siamo in tribunale), si tratta di capire. Così posso capire che qualcuno, verso il quale certo ho dei demeriti se non delle colpe, abbia avuto una sbandata. IL fatto di capire non rende la cosa meno dolorosa, però capisco, ci posso stare. Ad un amico non ho fatto nulla. Verso di lui non ho colpe da pagare. Non è questione di inflessibilità: l'inflessibilità, o meglio, la differenza di trattamenti, deriva dal fatto che la moglie la amo a prescidere e posso provare a perdonarla. Amo l'amico ma di diverso affetto e se non è più amico resta solo il dolore e la delusione. 



danny ha detto:


> Oppure che in noi alberghi la convinzione che tradire il consorte possa  essere anche un nostro desiderio o, in un futuro, anche un nostro  "errore", per cui perdonando il consorte assolviamo noi stessi.


Interessante: a questo non avevo pensato. Certamente questa è una componente che può avere il suo ruolo. 


Due parole anche sul rapporto tra abiti "sbarazzini" ed età delle donne. Noto che, a parte eccezioni, da parte maschile vi sia una larga tolleranza (se non apprezzamento) per signore mature che sono disposte a giocare ruoli da "giovanissime" mentre da parte femminile vi è una netta riprovazione. Il che la dice luga su come gli uomini vedono le donne e su come le donne vedono se stesse.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non c è nessun motivo per negare l evidenza e non riconoscere la tua superiorità.
> Ora basta però.
> I punti fermi sono stati messi.
> Sono scema.
> ...


Hai dimenticato la parte col circo. Fa curriculum.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Febbraio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Ciao. Penso di poter dire che verso una moglie posso aver commesso degli sbagli, verso un amico no. Non si tratta di giustificare qualcuno, moglie o amico (mica siamo in tribunale), si tratta di capire. Così posso capire che qualcuno, verso il quale certo ho dei demeriti se non delle colpe, abbia avuto una sbandata. IL fatto di capire non rende la cosa meno dolorosa, però capisco, ci posso stare. Ad un amico non ho fatto nulla. Verso di lui non ho colpe da pagare. Non è questione di inflessibilità: l'inflessibilità, o meglio, la differenza di trattamenti, deriva dal fatto che la moglie la amo a prescidere e posso provare a perdonarla. Amo l'amico ma di diverso affetto e se non è più amico resta solo il dolore e la delusione.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi era venuta una rispostaccia, ma dato che mi sei simpatico: è una questione di punti di vista, vero.
Quando ero giovIne, avendo due gambe discretamente in ordine, mettevo spesso la minigonna.
Le gambe sono rimaste più o meno le stesse.
Grazie agli dèi, sono cambiata io: pensa che tragedia se avessi ancora la testa che avevo a 20 anni, con una figlia di 16.


----------



## Gatta80 (6 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Pochi innamoramenti si trasformano in amore, perchè l'amore è un innamoramento/infatuazione maturo, forte, che ha superato e retto a burrasche, abitudini, litigi, incomprensioni, odii, difetti, dentifricio lasciato aperto, ecc. *Tuo marito non ti può più dare quello che ti dà il tuo collega: fattene una ragione e se queste emozioni rappresentano un desiderio, vivile. Senza patemi, sensi di colpa e inizia a pensare che anche essere sedotta e seduttiva è un bisogno.
> 
> *Quello su cui devi riflettere sono questi aspetti:* il rapporto col collega limonatore si sovrappone con il mio rapporto di coppia? Abbandonerei il mio progetto di vita attuale per instaurarne un'altro con il collega? Il limonatore ha capito che quello fra noi è solo un gioco di seduzione? *Se non mi faccio beccare, come potrei ferire mio marito?


Con la prima frase sono d'accordo, sono emozioni e sensazioni diverse. E se costituiscano per me un bisogno così profondo devo capirlo. Eventualmente, viverlo senza patemi, non so se per me è possibile. 
No, il rapporto con il collega non si sovrappone e non c'è nessun progetto di vita con lui. Almeno, da parte mia no, lui un progetto ce l'ha, rendermi la sua amante a vita. Mi ha detto più volte che per lui non è un gioco, è serio, serissimo, nel volermi come sua amante e tornarsene a casa la sera dalla famiglia....


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Con la prima frase sono d'accordo, sono emozioni e sensazioni diverse. E se costituiscano per me un bisogno così profondo devo capirlo. Eventualmente, viverlo senza patemi, non so se per me è possibile.
> No, il rapporto con il collega non si sovrappone e non c'è nessun progetto di vita con lui. Almeno, da parte mia no, lui un progetto ce l'ha, rendermi la sua amante a vita. Mi ha detto più volte che per lui non è un gioco, è serio, serissimo, nel volermi come sua amante e tornarsene a casa la sera dalla famiglia....


Quello è il suo progetto.
Quello di un uomo.
Con le solite frasi che dice (quasi) ogni uomo in questa situazione.
Ma il tuo?
Da come ti sei presentata sei tu quella che corri più rischi.
Potrai sopportarlo di averlo così parzialmente?
Potrai sopportare di avere dubbi se lui sta con te per sesso e compagnia o per amore?
E quando lui ti confesserà di essersi innamorato - cosa che tanti amanti maschi fanno quando vogliono tenere legata l'amante ai primi suoi dubbi - tu come pensi che potrai reagire?
Perché a quel punto tu ti sarai costruita mille castelli e penserai che quella passione che provi sia un sintomo d'amore.
Amore che crederai di non provare più per tuo marito.
Perché a quel punto ci arriverai, prima o poi.
Per essere amanti a vita bisogna saperlo fare.
O più che altro esserlo dentro.


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Come fa a definire l'essere amanti a vita un progetto e tu a crederci?
> 
> Non è una cosa eccezionale, comunque. Gli tira il pisello, sa che tu ti bagni per lui e vuole assicurarsi numerose e regolari copule infiocchettando un po' la cosa.


In parole povere, sì :up:


----------



## Gatta80 (6 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Credo che Gatta sia molto più forte di me, in realtà. Lei* ha detto no molto prima di me*, avendo dall'altra parte un'insistenza e una disponibilità molto più forti di quelle che ho avute io.
> Credo che lei sia qui né per farsi dire "vai tranquilla, goditela che non succede niente", ma neanche "anatema! se ami tuo marito non puoi neanche lontanamente desiderare un altro uomo!"
> Credo che lei sia qui per un motivo simile al mio: *aiutatemi a ridimensionare questa situazion*e, a non farmi sentire troppo sbagliata, datemi spunti per cercare dentro me stessa e dentro al mio matrimonio i sintomi di questo "picco ormonale" o come lo vogliamo chiamare.
> 
> ...


Ciao Lolapal e intanto grazie!:kiss:
Ho detto no molto prima di te.. in realtà, sto trascinando questa storia da mesi. Ho detto "no" già diverse volte, la volta in cui è durata di più sono stati 10 giorni, dopo di che, ci sono ricaduta. 
Io credo che, come ho già scritto, quel tipo di corteggiamento e di emozioni.. non si possano ritrovare all'interno del matrimonio. Non perchè non siano altrettanto belle le attenzioni che chi amiamo ci rivolge, ma sono diverse.
 E penso che non tutto si possa confidare all'altro. Un filtro è necessario, in alcuni casi. E, talvolta, si cresce e si è da soli nell'affrontare i propri "nodi profondi". Forse sbaglio, ma al momento non riesco a trovare altro modo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Con la prima frase sono d'accordo, sono emozioni e sensazioni diverse. E se costituiscano per me un bisogno così profondo devo capirlo. Eventualmente, viverlo senza patemi, non so se per me è possibile.
> No, il rapporto con il collega non si sovrappone e non c'è nessun progetto di vita con lui. Almeno, da parte mia no, lui un progetto ce l'ha, rendermi la sua amante a vita. *Mi ha detto più volte che per lui non è un gioco, è serio, serissimo, nel volermi come sua amante e tornarsene a casa la sera dalla famiglia*....


io di fronte ad una proposta tanto seria, ragionevole e generosa non esiterei.:sbatti:


----------



## Gatta80 (6 Febbraio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Peraltro, forse anche grazie ad alcuni pregevoli interventi, mi pare che Gatta abbia superato da sola la questione. Ora, è innegabile che si presentino situazioni di crisi o tentazioni: fa parte della vita. Queste situaizoniin ogni modo, comunque vengano affrontate, contibuiscono a trasformare la nostra vita. *Dopo non siamo più gli stessi*. In ogni caso siamo cresciuti. Non c'è una regola: a volte può essere opportuno buttarsi a volte può essere opportuno trattenersi. In ogni caso dopo siamo diversi. *Questa situazione ha trasformato Gatta e la sta rendendo più matura.
> *Non ha un passato, come dice lei stessa, ricco di follie e questo, è comprensibile, comporta dei rimpianti. Uno/a si stente di aver perso qualcosa, di meritare qualche cosa di diverso dalla vita. *Di vivere qualche cosa che è sinora sfuggito.* E questo pesa e condiziona. E' giusto negarsi tutto? E' giusto rinunciare, se poi la vita è in fondo breve? Ci vuole coraggio a dire di no, a restare legati alle responsabilità, agli amori "per sempre", alla persona cui si è detto sì per tutta la vita. Ci vuole coraggio anche a rinunciare ad uno che fa cilecca, perché la questione non è mai davvero solo un ora di godimento a letto. Ma ci vuole coraggio anche a buttarsi completamente e a lasciarsi trasportare.
> Quale che sia la scelta definitiva di Gatta...in bocca al lupo!.


Questa situazione mi sta cambiando, rendendomi sicuramente più matura e consapevole di me stessa. Anche se la me di prima, mi piaceva; forse troppo rigida, sognatrice ma sicura di ciò che voleva. Lo sono anche ora, sicura, ma la me di prima, che conosceva già da tempo il marpione, lo considerava il classico lanciatore di sguardi assassini ed avvelenati.. cui mai avrebbe ceduto. E invece.
La mancanza di esperienze, si, condiziona..


----------



## lothar57 (6 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Con la prima frase sono d'accordo, sono emozioni e sensazioni diverse. E se costituiscano per me un bisogno così profondo devo capirlo. Eventualmente, viverlo senza patemi, non so se per me è possibile.
> No, il rapporto con il collega non si sovrappone e non c'è nessun progetto di vita con lui. Almeno, da parte mia no, lui un progetto ce l'ha, rendermi la sua amante a vita. Mi ha detto più volte che per lui non è un gioco, è serio, serissimo, nel volermi come sua amante e tornarsene a casa la sera dalla famiglia....



Cambiax favore nick,vedo bene quaglia 80.Noi gatti siamo furbi,un'idiozia cosi'non le beve,nemmeno un minorato.


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cambiax favore nick,vedo bene* quaglia 80*.Noi gatti siamo furbi,un'idiozia cosi'non le beve,nemmeno un minorato.


:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Hai dimenticato la parte col circo. Fa curriculum.


Intendi il puttanone o quello nelle mutande?
Li metto entrambi?


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2014)

Tu Gatta, hai una voglia della madonna di avere una storia col tipo.
Ce l'hai ma hai paura di averla.
Hai i tuoi sensi di colpa che non riesci a gestire e vorresti trovare da scaricare da qualche parte.
Ma la voglia dell'amante è forte.
Non ti poni problemi per il futuro: per ora ti tenta pure l'idea (il sogno...) di averlo amante a vita tanta è la voglia.
Hai il desiderio di fare sesso con lui. 
Ci vuoi arrivare, ma anche lì ti cominci a chiedere "E dopo, se continuo? Cosa cambierà? Come riuscirò a nasconderlo a mio marito? Come riuscirò a guardarlo con i miei sensi di colpa? Come riuscirò a nascondere questa cosa, a raccontargli bugie?".
Pensi che finirà o che forse continuerò senza conseguenze alcuna, ma è una illusione che ti crei per dare sfogo al desiderio.
Hai paura. Di essere scoperta, di doverti vergognare.
Hai paura di far male a tuo marito.
Ma anche a te stessa, prima o poi.


----------



## Sterminator (6 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma sai Stermi,se una donna a 45 anni si mette la gonna sotto il ginocchio,e sopra roba fuori moda..ti va cadere le palle x terra no?


Ma manco per idea...in un tailleurino o anche in pantaloni, se lo sei, sei sexy uguaglio....NO TU!.....:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Intendi il puttanone o quello nelle mutande?
> *Li metto entrambi?*


sì dai, adesso c'è pure dupli in giro.


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma manco per idea...in un tailleurino o anche in pantaloni, se lo sei, sei sexy uguaglio....NO TU!.....:mrgreen:


verissimo...
mail punto è occorre essere sempre sexY?
per me vestirmi è un divertimento ma la mia prima esigenza non è quella


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cambiax favore nick,vedo bene *quaglia 80.*Noi gatti siamo furbi,un'idiozia cosi'non le beve,nemmeno un minorato.


bellissima


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> verissimo...
> mail punto è occorre essere sempre sexY?
> per me vestirmi è un divertimento ma la mia prima esigenza non è quella


ma se lo sei lo sei. Sono condanne, bisogna essere forti e sopportare quello che il destino ci riserva.


----------



## Sterminator (6 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> verissimo...
> mail punto è occorre essere sempre sexY?
> per me vestirmi è un divertimento ma la mia prima esigenza non è quella


Vabbe' non occorre essere sempre sexy, pero' te fai er pieno d'endorfine e risparmi sui farmaci pe' la depressiun'...

o no?...


----------



## Sterminator (6 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma se lo sei lo sei. Sono condanne, bisogna essere forti e sopportare quello che il destino ci riserva.


Ci?.....okkkeyyy...Vi....ahahahah


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma manco per idea...in un tailleurino o anche in pantaloni, se lo sei, sei sexy uguaglio....NO TU!.....:mrgreen:


Il tailleur nooooooooo!
Me le vedo con le spalle imbottite, i capelli cotonati e Simon le Bon che canta.
Ammosciato. Per sempre.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Vabbe' non occorre essere sempre sexy, pero' te fai er pieno d'endorfine e risparmi sui farmaci pe' la depressiun'...
> 
> o no?...


non saprei, mai preso nulla (non che ci sia qualcosa di male).in realtà avrei dovuto prenderlo per ridimensionarmi:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Il tailleur nooooooooo!
> Me le vedo con le spalle imbottite, i capelli cotonati e Simon le Bon che canta.
> Ammosciato. Per sempre.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Cambia giro...lascia fare...ahahah


----------



## Gatta80 (6 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti. Lo so.
> Non sei così.
> Rischi di rimanere molto *coinvolta* quindi dalle persone con cui relazioni.
> Ora che sei ancora in una fase tutto sommato di "posso ancora tornare indietro", pensa alle conseguenze di quello che stai facendo.
> ...


Coinvolta si, innnamorata dubito.
Riuscirei a condividere veramente poco con l'amante.
Non so se mi capirebbe. Ripeto, razionalmente può essere tutto più o meno comprensibile, affrontarlo poi emotivamente, con il cuore e con la pancia è diverso. Io mi metterei in discussione, e metterei in discussione tutto fra noi. Mi sorgerebbero mille dubbi, insicurezze. E credo che, in parte, sarebbe anche per lui così. Una volta, parlando di alcuni amici, è venuto fuori il discorso delle "coppie aperte", e lui mi ha risposto che, se all'interno della coppia, entrambi ci si sentisse liberi di fare ciò che si vuole, con chi si vuole.. per lui verrebbe meno il senso stesso dello stare insieme.


----------



## lothar57 (6 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma manco per idea...in un tailleurino o anche in pantaloni, se lo sei, sei sexy uguaglio....NO TU!.....:mrgreen:


amico non la penso affatto come te...


----------



## Sterminator (6 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non saprei, mai preso nulla (non che ci sia qualcosa di male).in realtà avrei dovuto prenderlo per ridimensionarmi:mrgreen:


Poi dice che "se veste" per se stessa...ahahah


----------



## Sterminator (6 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico non la penso affatto come te...


Ma meno male....ahahah


----------



## Gatta80 (6 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Comunque, state ciurlando nel manico.
> 
> Gatta, senti a me.
> 
> ...


 Tutto ineccepibile, soprattutto il nerettooo!!


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Coinvolta si, innnamorata dubito.
> Riuscirei a condividere veramente poco con l'amante.
> Non so se mi capirebbe. Ripeto, razionalmente può essere tutto più o meno comprensibile, affrontarlo poi emotivamente, con il cuore e con la pancia è diverso. Io mi metterei in discussione, e metterei in discussione tutto fra noi. Mi sorgerebbero mille dubbi, insicurezze. E credo che, in parte, sarebbe anche per lui così. Una volta, parlando di alcuni amici, è venuto fuori il discorso delle "coppie aperte", e lui mi ha risposto che, se all'interno della coppia, entrambi ci si sentisse liberi di fare ciò che si vuole, con chi si vuole.. per lui verrebbe meno il senso stesso dello stare insieme.



Non hai detto no, hai detto "dubito".
Stai aprendo una porta.
Ti ho già detto come andrà a finire.
Lascia perdere la questione "coppia aperta", del tutto prematura.
Vuoi uscirne?
Fatti scoprire in qualche maniera dal marito.
Se lui tiene a te combatterà per averti.
Tu ti troverai a vivere una passione a metà, condivisa tra l'amante e il marito.
Adrenalina comunque. E nel mezzo capirai da che parte è meglio stare. Per te.
Ovviamente dipende dal marito. E dalla sua capacità di comprenderti.
Se non ce l'ha evita. Prima sonda. Il suo carattere poi lo conosci, quindi sai già se questo è fattibile.
Da sola non ce la fai: rivedendo sempre l'amante ricadrai a lungo, perché la tua volontà non è abbastanza forte.
Ma lo è il desiderio.
Oppure sonda il terreno con l'amante.
Portatelo a letto e soddisfa la tua voglia.
Poi digli che tu non vuoi essere solo una che si scopa di nascosto.
Ma ambisci a una storia ufficiale. Tipo che potrebbe venirlo a sapere sua moglie o cose così... paventagli questo rischio...
Se scappa, e come credo scapperà, ti sarai tolto uno sfizio e definitivamente di mezzo il cacciatorde.


----------



## Gatta80 (6 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> *Come fa a definire l'essere amanti a vita un progetto *e tu a crederci?
> 
> Si per lui lo è! Quando gli ho detto che per me era tutto un pò un "gioco", che volevo, almeno all'inizio, solo flirtare un pò, sedurlo etc... mi ha risposto di riflettere bene su ciò che voglio, perchè se è "giocare" allora non è la stessa cosa che vuole lui. Perchè per lui essere amanti è condividere una parte della propria vita, gioie, pensieri, dolori.. in che modo non mi è chiaro. Una cosa seria, insomma. E il bello è che, credo, fosse anche serio..


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Principessa ha detto:
> 
> 
> > *Come fa a definire l'essere amanti a vita un progetto *e tu a crederci?
> ...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non hai detto no, hai detto "dubito".
> Stai aprendo una porta.
> Ti ho già detto come andrà a finire.
> Lascia perdere la questione "coppia aperta", del tutto prematura.
> ...


Guarda che quella di chiedere aiuto al marito è una sciocchezza immane. Il marito ha già espresso il suo pensiero.
E poi il futuro non è governabile. Nonostante certe dichiarazioni,magari di tolleranza e di apertura, non è detto che si reagirebbe come si pensa.


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì dai, adesso c'è pure dupli in giro.


Gli ho già chiesto le misure via mp.
Mi porto avanti


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Guarda che quella di chiedere aiuto al marito è una sciocchezza immane. Il marito ha già espresso il suo pensiero.
> E poi il futuro non è governabile. Nonostante certe dichiarazioni,magari di tolleranza e di apertura, non è detto che si reagirebbe come si pensa.


E a chi deve chiedere aiuto?
A se stessa?
All'amante?
L'unico che può tirarla fuori nell'eventualità è il marito.
Sempre che ne sia capace.
Questo è indubbio.


----------



## Gatta80 (6 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non hai detto no, hai detto "dubito".
> Stai aprendo una porta.
> Ti ho già detto come andrà a finire.
> Lascia perdere la questione "coppia aperta", del tutto prematura.
> ...


No no non ci siamo proprio capiti!!
1)io da che parte stare l'ho già capito, voglio solo riuscire, questa volta, a mantenere ferma la mia decisione.
2)Si il suo carattere lo conosco, conosco me e le cose su cui abbiamo basato la nostra unione. E tra queste non era contemplato l'andare a letto con altre persone.
3)Io so già, chiaramente, che non ci sarà mai alcuna storia ufficiale, mai e poi mai. Lui è stato chiarissimo in questo (però mi ama, eh...!!). E ripeto che non la vorrei neanche. Non durerebbe più di un mese. Io volevo emozioni, passione, sesso da lui e pensavo di mantenere il giusto distacco e poter vivere questa "cotta" con leggerezza, ma mi sono accorta che non è così.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Come fa a definire l'essere amanti a vita un progetto e tu a crederci?
> 
> Non è una cosa eccezionale, comunque. Gli tira il pisello, sa che tu ti bagni per lui e vuole assicurarsi numerose e regolari copule infiocchettando un po' la cosa.


Non sarebbe il primo né l'ultimo che dopo numerose e regolari copule si affeziona e si lega.
O gli uomini che non si identificano col loro cazzo ( almeno a parole) esistono solo qui nel forum?


----------



## Sole (6 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> È proprio così, prima di mio marito ho avuto pochissime esperienze e pochi amori che ho vissuto sempre intensamente e forse troppo "seriamente" vista l'età.. tornando indietro cercherei di vivere con più leggerezza e spensieratezza. Detto ciò, si la curiosità' dopo tanti anni viene, ma, anche se mi piacerebbe dare al gesto un po meno peso, in realtà mi è difficile, perchè* lo vivo come un doppio tradimento*, verso me stessa e verso chi amo.


Lo vivi così perché lo è.

Il punto è che hai fatto delle scelte, a suo tempo. Ti sei legata a un uomo quando eri giovane, è capitato anche a me, perciò posso capire. Non credo però che questo giustifichi necessariamente il tradimento.
Se la passione si affievolisce, o si cerca di investire le proprie energie in un progetto familiare e personale che permetta di realizzarsi in modo diverso, oppure, se la passione è una cosa così irrinunciabile, si affronta il problema a livello di coppia. Non necessariamente andando in terapia (non tutti ci credono e sono disposti a farlo, anche per ragioni economiche): basta sedersi a un tavolino e cominciare a capire insieme cosa non funziona e trovare delle soluzioni che stiano bene a entrambi.

Io sono in totale disaccordo con chi dice che dopo un tot di anni è normale tradire perché si ha bisogno di novità, adrenalina eccetera eccetera. Siamo in un paese in cui esiste la possibilità di separarsi, nessuno ci costringe in un rapporto che non ci appaga: il nostro destino non è scritto sulla pietra, ce lo costruiamo giorno per giorno facendo delle scelte, le storie finiscono e ne cominciano altre e se non ci sono figli di mezzo è anche tutto più semplice.

Tradire non è una soluzione: non risolverà nulla, anzi. Nel momento in cui comincerai, ti sentirai autorizzata a rifarlo ancora e ancora, apprezzerai la comodità di guadagnare senza sforzi quel che cerchi senza apparentemente togliere nulla a tuo marito. Ma pensaci, perché in realtà tradendo si toglie molto, anche a se stessi (come giustamente hai notato tu).

Ci sono altre strade per sentirsi meglio. Il tradimento è quella più comoda finché non viene scoperto... ma è un grande compromesso con se stessi. Bisogna esserne consapevoli, reggerne il peso e accettare ogni possibile conseguenza.

Auguri.


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> No no non ci siamo proprio capiti!!
> 1)io da che parte stare l'ho già capito, voglio solo riuscire, questa volta, a mantenere ferma la mia decisione.
> 2)Si il suo carattere lo conosco, conosco me e le cose su cui abbiamo basato la nostra unione. E tra queste non era contemplato l'andare a letto con altre persone.
> 3)Io so già, chiaramente, che non ci sarà mai alcuna storia ufficiale, mai e poi mai. Lui è stato chiarissimo in questo (però mi ama, eh...!!). E ripeto che non la vorrei neanche. Non durerebbe più di un mese. Io volevo emozioni, passione, sesso da lui e pensavo di mantenere il giusto distacco e poter vivere questa "cotta" con leggerezza, ma mi sono accorta che non è così.


1) da sola non ce la fai. Inoltre sai da che parte stare ora. Non tra un anno. Cambiano le cose nel frattempo, e non poco.
2) vale per tutti, anche per me. Una sera mia moglie è tornata a casa e mi fa "posso uscire a cena con un mio amico?" Era il suo amante da due settimane. Da lì è scoppiato tutto. Io sono stato male, lei presa dalla scimmia esattamente come te è uscita con lui, ha tentato di staccare non ce l'ha fatta, è finita in motel etc etc... Ora sono più di tre settimane che non si vedono. Un po' di aiuto gliel'ho dato io. Minacciandola di separarmi, dicendole che mi faceva pena e poi con altre due cose che non ho scritto qui che hanno allontanato lui.
3) Tutti gli uomini dicono di amare l'amante. La donna vuole sentirsi amata, qui sta la conquista, l'uomo lo dice quando vuole scoparla (è qui l'altro lato della conquista, quello maschile).  Il giusto distacco non esiste: lo si dice per lasciarsi andare all'inizio. Poi si è ovviamente coinvolti come tutti. Mia moglie si diceva "una storia di due mes per stare bene, poi smetto". E' durata tre e sarebbe durata ancora di più. Il futuro ovviamente nessuno lo sa.


----------



## mic (6 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non sarebbe il primo né l'ultimo che dopo numerose e regolari copule si affeziona e si lega.
> O gli uomini che non si identificano col loro cazzo ( almeno a parole) esistono solo qui nel forum?


No.


----------



## mic (6 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Lo vivi così perché lo è.
> 
> Il punto è che hai fatto delle scelte, a suo tempo. Ti sei legata a un uomo quando eri giovane, è capitato anche a me, perciò posso capire. Non credo però che questo giustifichi necessariamente il tradimento.
> Se la passione si affievolisce, o si cerca di investire le proprie energie in un progetto familiare e personale che permetta di realizzarsi in modo diverso, oppure, se la passione è una cosa così irrinunciabile, si affronta il problema a livello di coppia. Non necessariamente andando in terapia (non tutti ci credono e sono disposti a farlo, anche per ragioni economiche): basta sedersi a un tavolino e cominciare a capire insieme cosa non funziona e trovare delle soluzioni che stiano bene a entrambi.
> ...


Verde mio.


----------



## mic (6 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Gli ho già chiesto le misure via mp.
> Mi porto avanti


Femmina raccoglitrice di pannocchie!






kreti


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Principessa ha detto:
> 
> 
> > *Come fa a definire l'essere amanti a vita un progetto *e tu a crederci?
> ...


----------



## free (6 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cambiax favore nick,vedo bene quaglia 80.Noi gatti siamo furbi,un'idiozia cosi'non le beve,nemmeno un minorato.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ecco la delusione del Micione quando scopre di che pasta son fatti certi traditori o aspiranti tali!


----------



## Ultimo (6 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Lo vivi così perché lo è.
> 
> Il punto è che hai fatto delle scelte, a suo tempo. Ti sei legata a un uomo quando eri giovane, è capitato anche a me, perciò posso capire. Non credo però che questo giustifichi necessariamente il tradimento.
> Se la passione si affievolisce, o si cerca di investire le proprie energie in un progetto familiare e personale che permetta di realizzarsi in modo diverso, oppure, se la passione è una cosa così irrinunciabile, si affronta il problema a livello di coppia. Non necessariamente andando in terapia (non tutti ci credono e sono disposti a farlo, anche per ragioni economiche): basta sedersi a un tavolino e cominciare a capire insieme cosa non funziona e trovare delle soluzioni che stiano bene a entrambi.
> ...


Standing ovation


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non sarebbe il primo né l'ultimo che dopo numerose e regolari copule si *affeziona* e si lega.
> O gli uomini che non si identificano col loro cazzo ( almeno a parole) esistono solo qui nel forum?


Ma no, gli uomini si affezionano comunque un poco a chi li fa godere.
Questo è naturale. Col tempo la cosa si consolida pure, in una piacevole routine.
E dato che per due ore in motel bisogna pure instaurare un rapporto colloquiale, ci si lega pure un po'.
Ma diciamo che nulla spinge di più un uomo sposato verso un'altra donna che quello che ha tra le gambe.


----------



## Frithurik (6 Febbraio 2014)

*Tu non ami tuo marito.*

Sai quante volte ho desiderato di scopare con delle mie colleghe che ci stavavano, un infinita di volte, non l'ho mai fatto perche' a differenza degli animali ragionavo con la testa, e tutto questo perche' amavo mia moglie non mi sarei mai permesso di fargli del male , farla soffrire, (lei lo ha fatto a me.) Cerca di capire cosa ti stanno dicendo tutti, quello ti vuole solo scopare, sei solo un trofeo per il suo uccello, rifletti e come ti dicevo in un altro post, guarda  bene negli occhi tuo marito, e solo dopo decidi cosa vuoi fare, se non c'e la fai a sbollire i pruriti docce fredde , ma non ti rovinare la vita specialmente per questo supermen del bacio. Rifletti?


----------



## Sole (6 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cambiax favore nick,vedo bene quaglia 80.Noi gatti siamo furbi,un'idiozia cosi'non le beve,nemmeno un minorato.


Grazie al quote di free ho recuperato questa perla


----------



## free (6 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Grazie al quote di free ho recuperato questa perla



è forte il Micione, eh?

:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma no, gli uomini si affezionano comunque un poco a chi li fa godere.
> Questo è naturale. Col tempo la cosa si consolida pure, in una piacevole routine.
> E dato che per due ore in motel bisogna pure instaurare un rapporto colloquiale, ci si lega pure un po'.
> Ma diciamo che nulla spinge di più un uomo sposato verso un'altra donna che quello che ha tra le gambe.


Quindi anche tu sei affezionato a tua moglie? 
Mi chiedo se vi rendete conto  dei discorsi che fate.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (6 Febbraio 2014)

solitario57 ha detto:


> Sai quante volte ho desiderato di scopare con delle mie colleghe che ci stavavano, un infinita di volte, non l'ho mai fatto perche' a differenza degli animali ragionavo con la testa, e tutto questo perche' amavo mia moglie non mi sarei mai permesso di fargli del male , farla soffrire, (lei lo ha fatto a me.) Cerca di capire cosa ti stanno dicendo tutti, *quello ti vuole solo scopare, sei solo un trofeo per il suo uccello*, rifletti e come ti dicevo in un altro post, guarda  bene negli occhi tuo marito, e solo dopo decidi cosa vuoi fare, se non c'e la fai a sbollire i pruriti docce fredde , ma non ti rovinare la vita specialmente per questo supermen del bacio. Rifletti?


Ma anche se fosse?


----------



## Sole (6 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> è forte il Micione, eh?
> 
> :rotfl:


A me fa ridere spesso, anche quando prende in giro me 

Però devo dire che la sua leggerezza ho imparato a coglierla nel tempo... prima lo prendevo troppo sul serio


----------



## oscuro (6 Febbraio 2014)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Ma no, gli uomini si affezionano comunque un poco a chi li fa godere.
> Questo è naturale. Col tempo la cosa si consolida pure, in una piacevole routine.
> E dato che per due ore in motel bisogna pure instaurare un rapporto colloquiale, ci si lega pure un po'.
> Ma diciamo che nulla spinge di più un uomo sposato verso un'altra donna che quello che ha tra le gambe.


Anche io mi affeziono,al pesce rosso,al mio coupè,al mio vicino di casa appassionato di auto,alla collega che mi fa morire dalle risate,al mio meccanico,al compagno di squadra che faccio segnare a calcetto perchè un pò scarso,mi affeziono alle mie abitudini,ma che cazzo c'entra con i sentimenti poi riuscirai a spiegarmelo un giorno?


----------



## Gatta80 (6 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Grazie al quote di free ho recuperato questa perla


Sono una polla lo so. La cosa assurda è che dentro di me so benissimo che sono tutte stronzate... ma poi, mi lascio fregare da sue lunghe email scritte ad arte e meditate alla grande... alterno sprazzi di lucidità a momenti di confusione e intortamento.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Con la prima frase sono d'accordo, sono emozioni e sensazioni diverse. E se costituiscano per me un bisogno così profondo devo capirlo. Eventualmente, viverlo senza patemi, non so se per me è possibile.
> No, il rapporto con il collega non si sovrappone e non c'è nessun progetto di vita con lui. Almeno, da parte mia no, lui un progetto ce l'ha, rendermi la sua amante a vita. Mi ha detto più volte che per lui non è un gioco, è serio, serissimo, nel volermi come sua amante e tornarsene a casa la sera dalla famiglia....


Una doppia vita in sintesi.. Non credo reggereste nel lungo termine.. Fossi in te passerei la mano ad un'altra pretendente


----------



## free (6 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Sono una polla lo so. La cosa assurda è che dentro di me so benissimo che sono tutte stronzate... ma poi, mi lascio fregare da sue lunghe email scritte ad arte e meditate alla grande... alterno sprazzi di lucidità a momenti di confusione e intortamento.



ma no, dai
vedi che lo sai anche tu?


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Sono una polla lo so. La cosa assurda è che dentro di me so benissimo che sono tutte stronzate... ma poi, mi lascio fregare da sue lunghe email scritte ad arte e meditate alla grande... alterno sprazzi di lucidità a momenti di confusione e intortamento.


Ecco sei consapevole delle sue mail confezionate ad arte... Sei certa le invii solo a te? Ti avviso ci sono tipetti niente male che le copia incollano cambiando giusto piccoli  particolari per personalizzarle e adeguarle alla ricevente :mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (6 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Sono una polla lo so. La cosa assurda è che dentro di me so benissimo che sono tutte stronzate... ma poi, mi lascio fregare da sue lunghe email scritte ad arte e meditate alla grande... alterno sprazzi di lucidità a momenti di confusione e intortamento.


A volte gli amanti o aspiranti tali sono uno spreco di energie vitali.
 Tutto quello che investi nella relazione 'mentale' (vedi confusione e intortamento) con questo tizio lo togli, a mio avviso, al rapporto con tuo marito che, per come la vedo io, meriterebbe in questo momento molta più attenzione di quella che gli stai dedicando.

Sei a un passo dal tradimento... mi pare che siate in una fase un po' delicata e cruciale, ecco. Questa stessa fase, ad esempio, penso l'abbiano vissuta lolapal e passante. Che alla fine non hanno tradito. E credo proprio che la loro arma vincente sia stata rivolgere la propria attenzione e dedizione al rapporto coi rispettivi compagni. Forse i loro pareri ti sarebbero utili in questo momento


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Sono una polla lo so. La cosa assurda è che dentro di me so benissimo che sono tutte stronzate... ma poi, *mi lascio fregare da sue lunghe email *scritte ad arte e meditate alla grande... alterno sprazzi di lucidità a momenti di confusione e intortamento.


Oddio. Non sarà mica Lotharone.
...comunque il fatto che tu lucidamente riesca a riconoscere che quella che ha scritto è una stronzata, è cosa buona.
Poi se sia meditata ad arte non lo so.
C'è gente che ci crede pure, quando promette il nulla.. ma per sempre.


----------



## free (6 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oddio.* Non sarà mica Lotharone.*
> ...comunque il fatto che tu lucidamente riesca a riconoscere che quella che ha scritto è una stronzata, è cosa buona.
> Poi se sia meditata ad arte non lo so.
> C'è gente che ci crede pure, quando promette il nulla.. ma per sempre.



potresti cortesemente pubblicarla così controlliamo?


----------



## Gatta80 (6 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> potresti cortesemente pubblicarla così controlliamo!



Lo farei ma.... mi vergogno un pò....


----------



## oscuro (6 Febbraio 2014)

*Dai*



Gatta80 ha detto:


> Lo farei ma.... mi vergogno un pò....


Dai timidona....


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> potresti cortesemente pubblicarla così controlliamo?


ma sei pazza? Hai idea del danno con tutte le donne che passano qui e leggono? Vuoi che si intasi la tange?


----------



## free (6 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Lo farei ma.... mi vergogno un pò....



bè, pensaci su
ultimamente qua ne girano di lettere!:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Lo farei ma.... mi vergogno un pò....


Che ci pubblichi di bello!? :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> bè, pensaci su
> ultimamente qua ne girano di lettere!:mrgreen:


Oddio un'altra lettera ...se è di MU risparmiamocela :singleeye:


----------



## free (6 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma sei pazza? Hai idea del danno con tutte le donne che passano qui e leggono? Vuoi che si intasi la tange?



uff...lo sai che ci provo sempre:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (6 Febbraio 2014)

:volo:


----------



## Simy (6 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oddio un'altra lettera ...se è di MU risparmiamocela :singleeye:



:rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (6 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oddio. Non sarà mica Lotharone.
> ...comunque il fatto che tu lucidamente riesca a riconoscere che quella che ha scritto è una stronzata, è cosa buona.
> Poi se sia meditata ad arte non lo so.
> C'è gente che ci crede pure, quando promette il nulla.. ma per sempre.


Macche' Sbri........purtroppo quaglia80 dove vado io nn c'e,viceversa l'avrei gia'presa all'amo.


----------



## free (6 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oddio un'altra lettera ...se è di MU risparmiamocela :singleeye:



c'è n'è un'altra ancora, nuova

non si è capito molto, ma non ha risposto:singleeye:


----------



## Simy (6 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> c'è n'è un'altra ancora, nuova
> 
> non si è capito molto, ma non ha risposto:singleeye:



l'ho letta, ma mica ho capito....


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> c'è n'è un'altra ancora, nuova
> 
> non si è capito molto, ma non ha risposto:singleeye:


Cavolicchio dove ???  Su su che devo erudirmi(ci-vi-si-ti )


----------



## free (6 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> l'ho letta, ma mica ho capito....



ora il President ha fatto una parafrasi, anche lui a quanto pare ha capito che il tipo ha moglie, io non lo avevo capito...:singleeye:


----------



## realista1 (6 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non c è nessun motivo per negare l evidenza e non riconoscere la tua superiorità.
> *Ora basta però.*
> I punti fermi sono stati messi.
> Sono scema.
> ...



Non ti diverti più?
Strano, ti sganasciavi dalle risate......

Vabbè: come disse quel tale? Obbedisco.:umiledue:


----------



## free (6 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cavolicchio dove ???  Su su che devo erudirmi(ci-vi-si-ti )



http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/20060-la-mia-storia-in-una-lettera


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/20060-la-mia-storia-in-una-lettera


Grazie panterina ...leggo :smile:


----------



## realista1 (6 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non hai detto no, hai detto "dubito".
> Stai aprendo una porta.
> Ti ho già detto come andrà a finire.
> Lascia perdere la questione "coppia aperta", del tutto prematura.
> ...




Ma a che prezzo? Mi sembra un modo costoso per togliersi lo sfizio, lei è sempre stata fedele.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/20060-la-mia-storia-in-una-lettera


Ma che è?


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che è?


Tu leggi e quota ... Tocca esser carini con i nuovi arrivi


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tu sei fissato col fisico, senti a me.
> A cinquantanove anni col vestito a giropelo fai ridere, per bella e mantenuta bene che tu sia.


Quoto


----------



## free (6 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che è?



come che è? una lettera...hai schisciato?


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> in pratica ho la stessa taglia che avevo a ventanni...posso mettermi minigonna e stivali come a 20?
> no
> arriverò a tot centimetri sopra il ginocchio a seconda del modello .
> posso portare i jeans smandruppati come dicevo in altro tred?
> ...


Ma io dico che una gonna così c'è la possiamo permettere e restiamo nel segno della raffinatezza :smile:


----------



## Leda (6 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 8155
> Ma io dico che una gonna così c'è la possiamo permettere e restiamo nel segno della raffinatezza :smile:


Decisamente!
Approvata :up:


----------



## Simy (6 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 8155
> Ma io dico che una gonna così c'è la possiamo permettere e restiamo nel segno della raffinatezza :smile:


ovvio che si


----------



## free (6 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 8155
> Ma io dico che una gonna così c'è la possiamo permettere e restiamo nel segno della raffinatezza :smile:


bellissima! i tubini appena sotto il ginocchio o a filo son i miei preferiti!:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> bellissima! i tubini appena sotto il ginocchio o a filo son i miei preferiti!:up:


Li adoro,   li uso:inlove: ... Solo non sono apprezzati a dovere:singleeye: ... Poco pratici da sfilare :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ovvio che si


Tacco adeguato :smile: Sopra una bella camicia o un dolcevita a V ...et voila :smile:


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Non ti diverti più?
> Strano, ti sganasciavi dalle risate......
> 
> Vabbè: come disse quel tale? Obbedisco.:umiledue:


Veramente ridevi solo tu.

Grazie


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> E' vero: posso capire che mia moglie abbia dei problemi con me, posso capire che alla fine si sia stancata, che mi giudichi male... ho talmente tanti difetti che posso capire che me lo merito perfino... di lei alla fine posso capire tutto. Ma un amico no: un amico dovrebbe darmi sempre solidarietà a prescindere. UN amico è un amico e dovrebbe esser con me. La complicità con un amico, diversissima da quella con una donna, non dovrebbe rompersi: non ce ne sono motivi. Da un amico mi aspetto che, al limite, mi dica che è preso da mia moglie e che, per questo, sparirà dalla nostra vita. E continuerei a volergli bene...hai ragione: vero un bastardo.


Per me è inquietante che ci si aspetti più da chi è legato da vincoli di sola amicizia rispetto a chi ha preso un impegno ufficiale con noi.


----------



## perplesso (6 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Si, vabbè...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok.   niente spargimento di sangue,suppongo


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> verissimo.
> per il figlio unico i motivi possono essere questi:
> non se ne possono avere altri, non si ha nessun aiuto e il lavoro non permette di gestire più figli , economicamente non ce lo si può permettere......
> trovo che la terminologia triste applicata al figlio unico sia la più crudele usata ora .mi sbaglio?


Ci sono ragioni di salute, ci sono problemi di famiglia, se ne possono scrivere all'infinito.
Sono appunto affari personali, intimi e delicati in cui non si deve entrare.
Lo stesso vale per chi non ne ha e per chi ne fa 10.
In qualsiasi condizioni ci si trovi si troverà chi sarà indelicato.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> 1) da sola non ce la fai. Inoltre sai da che parte stare ora. Non tra un anno. Cambiano le cose nel frattempo, e non poco.
> 2) vale per tutti, anche per me. Una sera mia moglie è tornata a casa e mi fa "posso uscire a cena con un mio amico?" Era il suo amante da due settimane. Da lì è scoppiato tutto. Io sono stato male, lei presa dalla scimmia esattamente come te è uscita con lui, ha tentato di staccare non ce l'ha fatta, è finita in motel etc etc... Ora sono più di tre settimane che non si vedono. Un po' di aiuto gliel'ho dato io. Minacciandola di separarmi, dicendole che mi faceva pena e poi con altre due cose che non ho scritto qui che hanno allontanato lui.
> 3) Tutti gli uomini dicono di amare l'amante. La donna vuole sentirsi amata, qui sta la conquista, l'uomo lo dice quando vuole scoparla (è qui l'altro lato della conquista, quello maschile).  Il giusto distacco non esiste: lo si dice per lasciarsi andare all'inizio. Poi si è ovviamente coinvolti come tutti. Mia moglie si diceva "una storia di due mes per stare bene, poi smetto". E' durata tre e sarebbe durata ancora di più. Il futuro ovviamente nessuno lo sa.


Il punto 3 é una cazzata.
La raccontano a quelle che vogliono farsela raccontare così da indorarsi la pillola.


----------



## tullio (6 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi era venuta una rispostaccia, ma dato che mi sei simpatico:


*arrossisco*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quando ero giovIne, avendo due gambe discretamente in ordine, mettevo spesso la minigonna. Le gambe sono rimaste più o meno le stesse. Grazie agli dèi, sono cambiata io: pensa che tragedia se avessi ancora  la testa che avevo a 20 anni, con una figlia di 16.


Gli abiti sono un modo con cui cerchiamo di comunicare agli altri (e a noi stessi) quello che siamo e quel che vogliamo essere. Costituiscono una parte decisiva del nostro modo di presentarci. Questo modo varia con il tempo e con il maturare e sarebbe certo singolare avere sempre il "proprio io" di quando avevamo 20 anni. Ma proprio questo ha delle conseguenze: il vestire si basa su codici e questo significa che non è mai un singolo elemento ad essere significativo ma una relazione, per cui una minigonna dice una cosa a 20 anni e un'altra cosa a 40, anche se le gambe sono rimaste le stesse. Una signora "dice" qualcosa di se stessa usando quella minigonna e poiché è un dire pubblico, resta il diritto peer lei di dire quel che gli pare e per gli altri, eventualmente, di commentarla. Ora, mi sembra di constatare che i codici espressivi di uomini e donne non siano pienamente concordanti. Non è una questione di genere, naturalmente, ma di cultura: i codici sono appresi ed è chiaro che sono appresi in modo differente. 
Per cui, semplificando e con un pizzico di gusto per il paradosso, possiamo dire che una signora, legittimamente, indossa qualcosa di eccessivo, si guarda allo specchio e dice: "Ma che sto facendo?" e si cambia. Se quella stessa signora, con quell'abito, avesse potuto esser vista da un uomo non con lei imparentato (scatterebbero altri codici) questi avrebbe altrettanto legittimamente detto: "slurp"!


... sono sempre simpatico?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> per chi non ne vuole abbiamo detto :immaturi , egoisti ...etc
> mentre per il figlio unico si è colpito direttamente lui


Rilassati.
Ho detto che è triste avere un figlio unico (PER ME) proprio come esempio di un sentire che mai comunicherei a chi ha un solo figlio. E' triste che non abbia fratelli non che è triste il figlio unico.
Del resto chi è figlio unico ammette aspetti positivi e negativi così come chi di fratelli ne ha 10. Non esiste alcuna scelta ottimale.
Era un esempio di un sentire personale che può essere valido per le proprie personalu scelte ma non può essere applicato ad altri.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E a chi deve chiedere aiuto?
> *A se stessa?*
> All'amante?
> L'unico che può tirarla fuori nell'eventualità è il marito.
> ...


l'hai detto


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> l'hai detto


Quoto


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Perché?
> Entrambi hanno tradito allo stesso modo la fiducia di una persona.
> Spinti entrambi dalle stesse ragioni, il desiderio dell'altro.
> Perché si tende a giustificare di più la moglie o il marito e non l'amico?
> ...


:up:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 8155
> Ma io dico che una gonna così c'è la possiamo permettere e restiamo nel segno della raffinatezza :smile:


Altro che tette e culo in esposizione...

sbav,sbav....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Febbraio 2014)

*E*



Sterminator ha detto:


> Altro che tette e culo in esposizione...
> 
> sbav,sbav....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


e che palle,tette e culo,culo e tette,le donne sono ben altro,conta l'eversività della donna....e del suo culo.


----------



## mic (6 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> l'hai detto


Non può.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ovvio.
> Ma vale per qualsiasi età.
> Il problema è che anche un topless di una 40enne per un 15enne può essere inadeguato all'età.
> Ma non lo magari è se valutato da un 50enne.





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Si, vabbè...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Danny non è questione di poterselo permettere.
La questione è che la scoperta di sé e delle proprie capacità seduttive passa in adolescenza attraverso il corpo, scoprirlo, utilizzarlo in modo seduttivo ed è un gioco nuovo.
Dopo qualche decennio non si gioca più lo stesso gioco si trova più divertente e gratificante scoprire altre modalità seduttive più astratte.
Un ragazzetto potrà essere il figo del liceo e conquistare cuori per il ciuffo, il fisico muscoloso e scattante e si vestirà e atteggerà per valorizzare questi aspetti.
Un uomo di 50, anche se avesse lo stesso fisico dei venti, se lo fa sembra una macchietta di Albero Sordi o di Verdone.


----------



## perplesso (6 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Coinvolta si, innnamorata dubito.
> Riuscirei a condividere veramente poco con l'amante.
> Non so se mi capirebbe. Ripeto, razionalmente può essere tutto più o meno comprensibile, affrontarlo poi emotivamente, con il cuore e con la pancia è diverso. Io mi metterei in discussione, e metterei in discussione tutto fra noi. Mi sorgerebbero mille dubbi, insicurezze. E credo che, in parte, sarebbe anche per lui così. Una volta, parlando di alcuni amici, è venuto fuori il discorso delle "coppie aperte", e lui mi ha risposto che, se all'interno della coppia, entrambi ci si sentisse liberi di fare ciò che si vuole, con chi si vuole.. per lui verrebbe meno il senso stesso dello stare insieme.


Domanda secca: se avessi la certezza che tuo marito non lo verrebbe a sapere,ti ci fionderesti in quest'avventura o no?      Perchè,vedi.....il dubbio che ti assilla,lo abbiamo letto in tante altre e tanti altri che sono venuti a raccontare la propria storia.

Ed alla fine,il punto era sempre quello: la monogamia mi va stretta,posso farmi 47357 sensi di colpa ma è uno scatto di volontà quello che che fa la differenza.   sia che tu scelga di cedere che viceversa.

Quindi
 tu ora,veramente....cosa vuoi?


----------



## mic (6 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Domanda secca: se avessi la certezza che tuo marito non lo verrebbe a sapere,ti ci fionderesti in quest'avventura o no?      Perchè,vedi.....il dubbio che ti assilla,lo abbiamo letto in tante altre e tanti altri che sono venuti a raccontare la propria storia.
> 
> Ed alla fine,il punto era sempre quello: la monogamia mi va stretta,posso farmi 47357 sensi di colpa ma è uno scatto di volontà quello che che fa la differenza.   sia che tu scelga di cedere che viceversa.
> 
> ...


Ma come fai?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Non può.


perché?

se l'ho fatto io di certo è in grado di farlo anche lei


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tu sei fissato col fisico, senti a me.
> A cinquantanove anni col vestito a giropelo fai ridere, per bella e mantenuta bene che tu sia.


E' una cosa più diffusa di quello che mi sembra ragionevole anche tra uomini che appaiono intelligenti ed affermati e non consigliano le loro donne di evitare di imitare figlie e amiche delle figlie. Sono uomini orgogliosi di esibire di avere una donna che appare loro ancora seduttiva come quando era una ventenne, non contenti di saperlo loro, e la espongono al pubblico ridicolo.


----------



## mic (6 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perché?
> 
> se l'ho fatto io di certo è in grado di farlo anche lei


Di sicuro non è certo. Poi, tu che hai fatto con esattezza?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Bravo Danny........una mia ''amica'',quando l'ho conosciuta dichiarava 50anni...poi mi svelo'che ne aveva 58.
> La moglie del mio migliore amico,ne ha 45..ma se la vedi sembra 55enne,perche'si veste da nonna.
> La mia invece,alle volte viene ''cazziata''dai figli,perche'si veste come le loro amiche...ma puo'permetterselo...e nessuno crede all'eta'..:smile:


Ed è così che si conserva la fedeltà del marito.


----------



## lolapal (6 Febbraio 2014)

*Parlarne con*

il marito, se stessa, la psicologa, un'amica, il potenziale amante, un forum?

Credo che l'importante sia guardarsi bene dentro, senza nascondersi nulla.
Ognuno sceglie la propria strategia e, qualsiasi decisione prende, la deve comunque imputare solo a se stesso.

:smile:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Ciao. Penso di poter dire che verso una moglie posso aver commesso degli sbagli, verso un amico no. Non si tratta di giustificare qualcuno, moglie o amico (mica siamo in tribunale), si tratta di capire. Così posso capire che qualcuno, verso il quale certo ho dei demeriti se non delle colpe, abbia avuto una sbandata. IL fatto di capire non rende la cosa meno dolorosa, però capisco, ci posso stare. *Ad un amico non ho fatto nulla*. Verso di lui non ho colpe da pagare. Non è questione di inflessibilità: l'inflessibilità, o meglio, la differenza di trattamenti, deriva dal fatto che la moglie la amo a prescidere e posso provare a perdonarla. *Amo l'amico ma di diverso affetto e se non è più amico resta solo il dolore e la delusione*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il tradimento è una punizione per qualche colpa commessa?


----------



## mic (6 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> il marito, se stessa, la psicologa, un'amica, il potenziale amante, un forum?
> 
> Credo che l'importante sia guardarsi bene dentro, senza nascondersi nulla.
> Ognuno sceglie la propria strategia e, qualsiasi decisione prende, la deve comunque imputare solo a se stesso.
> ...


 Vedi Lola, la conoscenza di se è fondamentale. Si.
Ma ogni uno di noi deve elaborare un suo metodo per arrivarci. Non ci sono regole generali. 
E tu sai bene quanto sia difficile arrivarci.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Coinvolta si, innnamorata dubito.
> Riuscirei a condividere veramente poco con l'amante.
> Non so se mi capirebbe. Ripeto, razionalmente può essere tutto più o meno comprensibile, affrontarlo poi emotivamente, con il cuore e con la pancia è diverso. Io mi metterei in discussione, e metterei in discussione tutto fra noi. Mi sorgerebbero mille dubbi, insicurezze. E credo che, in parte, sarebbe anche per lui così. Una volta, parlando di alcuni amici, è venuto fuori il discorso delle "coppie aperte", e lui mi ha risposto che, se all'interno della coppia, entrambi ci si sentisse liberi di fare ciò che si vuole, con chi si vuole.. per lui verrebbe meno il senso stesso dello stare insieme.


Scusa ma per me la questione è semplice.
Vuoi bene a tuo marito?
Vuoi fargli del male o no?
Basare tutto sull'idea che non lo saprà mai è una fantasia assurda.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Guarda che quella di chiedere aiuto al marito è una sciocchezza immane. Il marito ha già espresso il suo pensiero.
> E poi* il futuro non è governabile*. Nonostante certe dichiarazioni,magari di tolleranza e di apertura, non è detto che si reagirebbe come si pensa.


:up:


----------



## mic (6 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa ma per me la questione è semplice.
> Vuoi bene a tuo marito?
> Vuoi fargli del male o no?
> Basare tutto sull'idea che non lo saprà mai è una fantasia assurda.


Fosse così semplice, tradinet non ci sarebbe....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Di sicuro non è certo. Poi, tu che hai fatto con esattezza?


ho cercato in me le risorse per fare una scelta, perché tutti abbiamo risorse e siamo in grado di prenderci la responsabilità delle nostre scelte
credo che anche lei lo stia facendo: poi, se lo ritiene opportuno, può parlarne col marito

ma che glielo consigliamo noi mi sa di confessionale (non quello di tradi.net) bello e buono


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ecco sei consapevole delle sue *mail confezionate ad arte*... Sei certa le invii solo a te? Ti avviso ci sono tipetti niente male che le copia incollano cambiando giusto piccoli  particolari per personalizzarle e adeguarle alla ricevente :mrgreen:


 è quella segreta di Lothar?!


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> A volte gli amanti o aspiranti tali sono uno spreco di energie vitali.
> *Tutto quello che investi nella relazione 'mentale' (vedi confusione e intortamento) con questo tizio lo togli, a mio avviso, al rapporto con tuo marito *che, per come la vedo io, meriterebbe in questo momento molta più attenzione di quella che gli stai dedicando.
> 
> Sei a un passo dal tradimento... mi pare che siate in una fase un po' delicata e cruciale, ecco. Questa stessa fase, ad esempio, penso l'abbiano vissuta lolapal e passante. Che alla fine non hanno tradito. E credo proprio che la loro arma vincente sia stata rivolgere la propria attenzione e dedizione al rapporto coi rispettivi compagni. Forse i loro pareri ti sarebbero utili in questo momento


:up:


----------



## mic (6 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ho cercato in me le risorse per fare una scelta, perché tutti abbiamo risorse e siamo in grado di prenderci la responsabilità delle nostre scelte
> credo che anche lei lo stia facendo: poi, se lo ritiene opportuno, può parlarne col marito
> 
> ma che glielo consigliamo noi mi sa di confessionale (non quello di tradi.net) bello e buono


nessuna spintarella da parte di nessuno...
nessun sussurro di consiglio....
solo introspezione.....
è così?
ma dimmi chiara, a te che cosa mancava, di che cosa avevi bisogno prima di tradire?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oddio. *Non sarà mica Lotharone.*
> ...comunque il fatto che tu lucidamente riesca a riconoscere che quella che ha scritto è una stronzata, è cosa buona.
> Poi se sia meditata ad arte non lo so.
> C'è gente che ci crede pure, quando promette il nulla.. ma per sempre.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ti ho letta dopo


----------



## lolapal (6 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Vedi Lola, la conoscenza di se è fondamentale. Si.
> Ma ogni uno di noi deve *elaborare un suo metodo per arrivarci*. Non ci sono regole generali.
> E tu sai bene quanto sia difficile arrivarci.


Intendevo questo. 



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ho cercato in me *le risorse per fare una scelta, perché tutti abbiamo risorse e siamo in grado di prenderci la responsabilità delle nostre scelte*
> credo che anche lei lo stia facendo: poi, se lo ritiene opportuno, può parlarne col marito
> 
> ma che glielo consigliamo noi mi sa di confessionale (non quello di tradi.net) bello e buono


Ma soprattutto intendevo questo. 

I consigli sono consigli, si possono seguire oppure no, si sceglie, appunto... 

Quando nel mio 3d alcuni mi hanno consigliato di parlarne con mio marito e poi io l'ho fatto, non l'ho fatto perché mi è stato consigliato da altri, ma perché mi sono resa conto che, dato il rapporto che ho con lui, era la cosa migliore per me.


----------



## Sterminator (6 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> e che palle,tette e culo,culo e tette,le donne sono ben altro,conta l'eversività della donna.....


e stop....Basta ed avanza...:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> nessuna spintarella da parte di nessuno...
> nessun sussurro di consiglio....
> solo introspezione.....
> è così?


esatto


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> *arrossisco*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gli uomini faticano a capire che le donne sono abituate a uomini che fanno slurp e dopo qualche decennio interessa loro far fare slurp solo a un preciso target e utilizzando altri sistemi.
Quelle che sono interessate a slurp generalizzati sono quelle che hanno solo quello strumento per mantenere la propria autostima (a ragione o a torto non conta in entrambi i casi).


----------



## realista1 (6 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' una cosa più diffusa di quello che mi sembra ragionevole anche tra uomini che appaiono intelligenti ed affermati e non consigliano le loro donne di evitare di imitare figlie e amiche delle figlie. Sono uomini orgogliosi di esibire di avere una donna che appare loro ancora seduttiva come quando era una ventenne, non contenti di saperlo loro, e la espongono al pubblico ridicolo.




La penso come te. Ma anche in intimità, non sempre è possibile dare certi consigli. E non tutti riescono a fare larghi giri di parole, per riuscire a non urtare la sensibilità della propria donna/moglie. Così ci si adatta, sperando che capisca da sola, oppure che intervenga un figlio, una sorella, la madre....


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Fosse così semplice, tradinet non ci sarebbe....


E' semplice. Solo che si accantona l'idea di fare del male.


----------



## lolapal (6 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> nessuna spintarella da parte di nessuno...
> nessun sussurro di consiglio....
> solo introspezione.....
> è così?


Mi sembra logico, altrimenti saremmo tutti decerebrati, sia decidendo in un modo o in un altro.
E poi così è facile non prendersi la responsabilità delle proprie scelte.
Si elaborano le informazioni e si decide.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> La penso come te. Ma anche in intimità, non sempre è possibile dare certi consigli. E non tutti riescono a fare larghi giri di parole, per riuscire a non urtare la sensibilità della propria donna/moglie. Così ci si adatta, sperando che capisca da sola, oppure che intervenga un figlio, una sorella, la madre....


Mi conforta il pensiero che non tutti gli uomini approvino ma che non vogliano ferire una donna che si vuole ancora vedere in quel modo.


----------



## realista1 (6 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi conforta il pensiero che non tutti gli uomini approvino ma che non vogliano ferire una donna che si vuole ancora vedere in quel modo.



Cerco di immedesimarmi. Se capitasse a me, non riuscirei a dire/fare niente.


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me è inquietante che ci si aspetti più da chi è legato da vincoli di sola amicizia rispetto a chi ha preso un impegno ufficiale con noi.


Il tradimento di un amico è per me intollerabile.

Mi si chiude proprio la vena perche l amico è qualcuno a cui confido anche l inconfessabile. Quel 10% mio.
E capisco Tullio. 
L amica che mi ha tradito non sono riuscita a perdonarla.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il tradimento di un amico è per me intollerabile.
> 
> Mi si chiude proprio la vena perche l amico è qualcuno a cui confido anche l inconfessabile. Quel 10% mio.
> E capisco Tullio.
> L amica che mi ha tradito non sono riuscita a perdonarla.


Nessuno dei due.
L'amic* tradisce l'amicizia, il partner che tradisce con l'amic* sceglie di farlo proprio con l'amic* consapevole di far patire due tradimenti.


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che culo che ho avuto.
Essendo sempre stata rachitica e micro tettuta non ho mai messo in mostra nulla.
Tanto....


----------



## disincantata (6 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma no, gli uomini si affezionano comunque un poco a *chi li fa godere.*
> Questo è naturale. Col tempo la cosa si consolida pure, in una piacevole routine.
> E dato che per due ore in motel bisogna pure instaurare un rapporto colloquiale, ci si lega pure un po'.
> Ma diciamo che nulla spinge di più un uomo sposato verso un'altra donna che quello che ha tra le gambe.



Mi sono persa qualcosa, io ho capito che si sono solo baciati???


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Altro che tette e culo in esposizione...
> 
> sbav,sbav....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


vedi che la classe da sempre i suoi frutti :carneval:


----------



## mic (6 Febbraio 2014)

*Scusa ma..*



Tebe ha detto:


> Che culo che ho avuto.
> Essendo sempre stata rachitica e micro tettuta non ho mai messo in mostra nulla.
> Tanto....


Il flapflap?


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> è quella segreta di Lothar?!


no no a me lothar ha chiesto solo consiglio per una strada...un gentiluomo :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> e che palle,tette e culo,culo e tette,le donne sono ben altro,conta l'eversività della donna....e del suo culo.


secondo me se si gira ....approvi


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Ma come fai?


come fa cosa?


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il tradimento di un amico è per me intollerabile.
> 
> Mi si chiude proprio la vena perche l amico è qualcuno a cui confido anche l inconfessabile. Quel 10% mio.
> E capisco Tullio.
> L amica che mi ha tradito non sono riuscita a perdonarla.


perché un uomo che s'innamora di un'altra sì e un'amica no?
perché a lei nessuna chance,non riesco a capire.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché un uomo che s'innamora di un'altra sì e un'amica no?
> perché a lei nessuna chance,non riesco a capire.


perchè si somman due tipi di tradimento... il troppo stroppia


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> perchè si somman due tipi di tradimento... il troppo stroppia


perché due?


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché due?


 :singleeye: non è il proprio uomo con una nostra  amica  ...la question? se ho compreso male  excuse me :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :singleeye: non è il proprio uomo con una nostra  amica  ...la question? se ho compreso male  excuse me :carneval:


ognuno suppongo risponda del proprio,quindi l'amica è sleale, lui altrettanto...nel caso mi volete dire che perdonate lui ma non lei?in generale perché tanta comprensione per ifedifraghi erigore per gli amici?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ognuno suppongo risponda del proprio,quindi l'amica è sleale, lui altrettanto...nel caso mi volete dire che perdonate lui ma non lei?in generale perché tanta comprensione per ifedifraghi erigore per gli amici?


L'hanno spiegato un po' qui un po' nella discussione di Nicola.
Un amico è solo un amico, se tradisce smette di essere amico.
Un compagno è anche un amico ma è anche molto altro e se tradisce restano cose che uniscono e che possono far tornare insieme se riaggiustate.
*Non è* il mio parere.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ognuno suppongo risponda del proprio,quindi l'amica è sleale, lui altrettanto...nel caso mi volete dire che perdonate lui ma non lei?in generale perché tanta comprensione per ifedifraghi erigore per gli amici?


bè oddio io rispondo per me non son sicura che perdonerei ne l'uno ne l'altra:smile: dovrei trovarmi in una situazione cosi difficile esser certi


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'hanno spiegato un po' qui un po' nella discussione di Nicola.
> Un amico è solo un amico, se tradisce smette di essere amico.
> Un compagno è anche un amico ma è anche molto altro e se tradisce restano cose che uniscono e che possono far tornare insieme se riaggiustate.
> *Non è* il mio parere.


sai che non ho capito lo stesso?
guarda che prima ero rilassatissima...infatti mi sono svegliata ora:singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> bè oddio io rispondo per me non son sicura che perdonerei *ne l'uno ne l'altra*:smile: *dovrei trovarmi in una situazione cosi difficile esser certi*


speriamo di no


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Il flapflap?


Ma quello é mica tette gambe e culo.
Ho la fortuna di avere due occhi meraviglia della natura mrgreen e li uso come arma 	non convenzionale.
Il flapflap non ha età.
Mica posso minigonnarlo.
Credo.


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché un uomo che s'innamora di un'altra sì e un'amica no?
> perché a lei nessuna chance,non riesco a capire.


L ho appena spiegato mel post che hai quotato.


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il tradimento di un amico è per me intollerabile.
> 
> Mi si chiude proprio la vena perche l amico è qualcuno a cui confido anche l inconfessabile. Quel 10% mio.
> E capisco Tullio.
> L amica che mi ha tradito non sono riuscita a perdonarla.


ma se è solo un 10%èmeno importante del restante90.
quindi perché confessi l'inconfessabile al 10 e non al 90?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma se è solo un 10%èmeno importante del restante90.
> quindi perché confessi l'inconfessabile al 10 e non al 90?


Minni, ma quanto tempo è che non prendi il pannocchione? Onesta.


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minni, ma quanto tempo è che non prendi il pannocchione? Onesta.


non ho già detto che con questa cosa dell' ogm evito ?


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minni, ma quanto tempo è che non prendi il pannocchione? Onesta.


Occhio che potrebbe arrivarti a sorpresa :carneval:


----------



## Fantastica (6 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perchè scimmiottare?
> 
> Se una donna ad una certa età ha dei comportamenti che somigliano a quelli di una ventenne, e questi comportamenti riadattati e riveduti per non scadere vista l'età e portati in maniera tale che confanno al carattere della 50enne, che male c'è?


Tu hai detto una verità.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Tu hai detto una verità.


Che se non stai attenta rischi di essere ridicola, ecco che male c'è.


----------



## Fantastica (6 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che se non stai attenta rischi di essere ridicola, ecco che male c'è.


Tu non puoi dire nulla, non mi hai mai vista...


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Tu non puoi dire nulla, non mi hai mai vista...


Si parlava in generale.


----------



## Sterminator (6 Febbraio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> La penso come te. Ma anche in intimità, non sempre è possibile dare certi consigli. E non tutti riescono a fare larghi giri di parole, per riuscire a non urtare la sensibilità della propria donna/moglie. Così ci si adatta, sperando che capisca da sola, oppure che intervenga un figlio, una sorella, la madre....


Ma chi si concia da troja a 50anni, lo faceva anche a 20 e giustamente, secondo i canoni de certi, s'e' accoppiata co' chi predilige esibi' er trofeo pensando de fa' schiatta' i passanti dicendo io me la scopo e tu no....

bella soddisfazione se sapessero quante corna uno gli attribuisce ritrovandosi co' quell'oggetto affianco...ahahah

percio' non e' er marito o er compagno che je comincia a vieta' de conciarse come na' zoccola della salaria, ma i figli che chiaramente hanno altri valori rispetto ai genitori, vuoi anche perche' se vergognano co' l'amici e de sorbirse i commenti incorporati...


----------



## Sterminator (7 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Tu non puoi dire nulla, non mi hai mai vista...


Ma perche' sei nella fascia di cui se parla?...50?...(te facevo piu' giovine...)...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma chi si concia da troja a 50anni, lo faceva anche a 20 e giustamente, secondo i canoni de certi, s'e' accoppiata co' chi predilige esibi' er trofeo pensando de fa' schiatta' i passanti dicendo io me la scopo e tu no....
> 
> bella soddisfazione se sapessero quante corna uno gli attribuisce ritrovandosi co' quell'oggetto affianco...ahahah
> 
> percio' non e' er marito o er compagno che je comincia a vieta' de conciarse come na' zoccola della salaria, ma i figli che chiaramente hanno altri valori rispetto ai genitori, vuoi anche perche' se vergognano co' l'amici e de sorbirse i commenti incorporati...


Capisco il tuo meccanicismo di stampo marxista engeliano...
Ma non è affatto così.

Ma comprendo la tua mentalità antica.

Esempio conosco una che è sempre stata na suora.
Poi lascia il marito per un altro uomo.
Con il primo marito era messa da suora e tutta sottomessa, con il nuovo uomo è sempre in giro a divertirsi e messa come un putanon...

E con me mi disse...ad un mio commento alla sua scollatura...oh uesss...mi so na ciavadora...desso si che me la godo...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2014)

Sempre visto accadere.
Donne represse dal marito
Per reazione

Si agganciano al primo Lothar che passa
e diventano tutte putanoni...

Sempre visto accadere...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2014)

Ciò SPider sai che accadrebbe se la moglie di Stermy fosse parona de andare fora dalla porta?

Conoscerebbe il mondo...


----------



## Sterminator (7 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Capisco il tuo meccanicismo di stampo marxista engeliano...
> Ma non è affatto così.
> 
> Ma comprendo la tua mentalità antica.
> ...


Na' repressa se po' scatena' tra le lenzuola, non e' detto che ti giri come na' zoccola, comunque il focus era che chi se mette co' una che se concia come na' zoccola non le dice di darse na' ripulita...lo fanno i figli, ripeto, perche' se vergognano etcetc...

se nun hai ancora capito dillo che te faccio i disegnini se me va o te manno a fankulo e stop.......ahahah


----------



## Sterminator (7 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciò SPider sai che accadrebbe se la moglie di Stermy fosse parona de andare fora dalla porta?
> 
> Conoscerebbe il mondo...


Strunz' mi moje nun e' na repressa visto che qualche storia prima de me l'ha pure avuta...

parli sempre de tu moje che stava in convento e le uniche scopate che se faceva era quanno ramazzava er cortile e l'unico pistolino che ha conosciuto e' stato er tuo e pensava che avessero tutti quer cazzetto invisibile...ahahah

Traduco:

se nun stava alla fame, cor cazzo te pijava visto che sei al livello de Quasimodo de Notre Dame..ahahah..
ma vatte a nasconne, turpe malcreato....ahahah


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Strunz' mi moje nun e' na repressa visto che qualche storia prima de me l'ha pure avuta...
> 
> parli sempre de tu moje che stava in convento e le uniche scopate che se faceva era quanno ramazzava er cortile e l'unico pistolino che ha conosciuto e' stato er tuo e pensava che avessero tutti quer cazzetto invisibile...ahahah
> 
> ...


Spider hai visto come si fa?


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quindi anche tu sei affezionato a tua moglie?
> Mi chiedo se vi rendete conto  dei discorsi che fate.


L'amore si ha verso le persone che conosci veramente e con cui condividi la vita.
Il resto è desiderio. Illusione e simulacro dell'amore vero.


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche io mi affeziono,al pesce rosso,al mio coupè,al mio vicino di casa appassionato di auto,alla collega che mi fa morire dalle risate,al mio meccanico,al compagno di squadra che faccio segnare a calcetto perchè un pò scarso,mi affeziono alle mie abitudini,ma che cazzo c'entra con i sentimenti poi riuscirai a spiegarmelo un giorno?


Appunto, che cazzo c'entra con i sentimenti il desiderio?
Qui si fa sempre confusione tra passione/desiderio e amore/sentimenti.
Si riuscisse veramente a capire cosa si prova per un'altra persona senza aderire troppo ai soliti schemi...
Il "colpo di fulmine", "amore a prima vista", "anima gemella"...
cazzate.
E tutti che si meravigliano che "dopo un po'" che si vive con una persona, la "passione" è finita...
E cosa ci si aspettava?
Che si continuasse come il primo giorno a desiderare di levarsi le mutande?
Dopo, dopo, è il momento di pensare ad amare.
Dopo, quando l'altra persona comincerà anche ad avere anche dei problemi, delle abitudini che non ci piacciono, a invecchiare, quando ogni giorno sarà uguale, che si deve cominciare a chiedersi come continuare amare e se si è capaci di amare anche altri che non siano se stessi.
Dopo, solo quando questo desiderio e questa passione sarà inevitabilmente finita come è giusto che accada.


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> A volte gli amanti o aspiranti tali sono uno spreco di energie vitali.
> Tutto quello che investi nella relazione 'mentale' (vedi confusione e intortamento) con questo tizio lo togli, a mio avviso, al rapporto con tuo marito che, per come la vedo io, meriterebbe in questo momento molta più attenzione di quella che gli stai dedicando.
> 
> Sei a un passo dal tradimento... mi pare che siate in una fase un po' delicata e cruciale, ecco. Questa stessa fase, ad esempio, penso l'abbiano vissuta lolapal e passante. Che alla fine non hanno tradito. E credo proprio che la loro arma vincente sia stata rivolgere la propria attenzione e dedizione al rapporto coi rispettivi compagni. Forse i loro pareri ti sarebbero utili in questo momento



Assolutamente d'accordo!


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anche questo è vero, ma parzialmente. 
Alberto Sordi non è mai stato muscoloso e scattante neppure da giovane, e vestito come Marlon Brando a 20 anni sarebbe stato ugualmente ridicolo come a 50.
Diciamo che in qualsiasi caso l'abbigliamento deve essere adeguato al fisico più che all'età, tenendo conto che la nostra generazione di quasi 50enni si è abituata a un certo modo di vestire che non è quello dei nostri nonni quando avevano la nostra età.
In ogni caso l'abbigliamento deve riflettere la nostra personalità.


----------



## Gatta80 (7 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai timidona....



Non è questione di timidezza, è che mi vergogno per lui.. e di conseguenza per me che mi lascio pure intortare..


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Non è questione di timidezza, è che mi vergogno per lui.. e di conseguenza per me che mi lascio pure intortare..


Ciao Gatta80.
Vedo in te molto di mia moglie e mi piace confrontarmi con te per questo.
Io amo mia moglie, premetto.
Se malgrado il tradimento io sono ancora con lei è per questo.
Ma tu non sei mia moglie, sei un'altra persona, per cui cerco di darti dei consigli adattandoli alla tua situazione, e sperando di non sbagliarmi.
Tu sei arrivata qui confusa, e più che altro, temo, spinta dai sensi di colpa.
Hai riscoperto il desiderio. Qualunque cosa tu veda in questa storia, si può riassumere solo con una parola: desiderio.
E ha una forza da mettere in ombra tutto il resto. Anche l'amore per tuo marito.
Tu hai descritto il rapporto con lui come perfetto. Non è la parola giusta adesso. Va tutto bene, tutto è bello,  ma alla fine tutto è UGUALE.
Ogni giorno.
Così che quando ti arriva finalmente un'emozione forte  non capisci più nulla.
Sai che quell'emozione può farti male e fare male ad altri, ma ti piace, ti fa stare bene, dà un senso alla tua vita oggi, non ti preoccupi del domani. 
L'amante si prodiga in promesse che giustificano ampiamente la tua voglia di lui. Lo desideri e allo stesso tempo poiché lui ti ha dichiarato dei sentimenti, hai abbassato le armi perché - se rischi di far male a tuo marito - hai la certezza di far bene a un'altra persona che dice di volerti bene e questo ti giustifica un po'.
Nella realtà col tempo farai male solo a te stessa.
Bene ha detto Calipso che le energie che stai prodigando per questa relazione sono sottratte al tuo matrimonio.
E andando avanti andrà sempre peggio. Aumenterà la distanza tra te e tuo marito in maniera proporzionale alle bugie che dovrai raccontargli. E col tempo e le energie che gli avrai sottratto.
Quell'uguale ma perfetto di oggi sarà un uguale ma imperfetto domani, e tu avrai sempre meno voglia di questa dimensione, in cui si sommeranno bugie a sensi di colpa.
La rifiuterai, inconsciamente e gradualmente perché comincerà a farti male.
A farti sentire male. E col tempo si guasterà.
Non è solo vero che tu non ami tuo marito. Nella realtà oggi neppure lo vedi.
Vedi solo te stessa, i tuoi desideri, le tue pulsioni.
Non ami l'amante neppure, ma solo quell'emozione che provi con lui.
In questi momenti si diventa egoisti. Il mondo fa capo solo a noi stessi. 
E al nostro compiacimento, che può derivare da un bacio, da una lettera, da un complimento, da un sms.
E non si comprendono le conseguenze, sospinti da questa bulimia ormonale, che non si riesce a controllare.
E ci si nega l'evidenza, ovvio, che per l'amante non sia affatto come vuoi vedere tu (neppure tu credi a quello che dice, vero?).
L'uomo, mi dispiace dirlo, è spesso meno ingenuo in queste situazioni.
Ha abbastanza dose di cinismo da comprendere l'entità della cosa.
Ha già compreso bene dopo il matrimonio cosa significa la fine della passione, e si è adattato e spesso rassegnato.
Ha alle spalle anni di due di picche e di ore in bagno a concentrarsi su tutte le passioni mancate.
E mente. Non può dire: "Cara, ho voglia di fare sesso con te, perché mi ecciti. E se scopro che sei brava a letto lo faremo tante altre volte". Anche se l'ha pensato centinaia di volte con donne diverse, anche cono sconosciute intraviste per strada.
Perché una donna, specie te con poche esperienze alle spalle, si bloccherebbe subito e lo manderebbe a cagare.
Deve corteggiarla, e nel corteggiamento si dicono sempre le stesse parole, si promettono sempre le stesse cose.
Per ottenere sempre lo stesso obiettivo.
Non nego che dopo anche l'uomo si lega all'amante, ma questa non è la prima cosa che accade, ci vuole tempo e tante cose condivise e fatte insieme per legarsi a una persona, e per amare veramente bisogna conoscerla a fondo, non basta il sesso, qualche conversazione, una lettera o degli sms.
Da parte mia ti consiglio di lasciar perdere il prima possibile e di guardare a tuo marito a quello che hai.
Trova le emozioni nel matrimonio o dentro di te, esternale in altre maniere, riempi la tua vita, rendila meno uguale. Ma non distruggere. Costruisci.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ciao Gatta80.
> Vedo in te molto di mia moglie e mi piace confrontarmi con te per questo.
> Io amo mia moglie, premetto.
> Se malgrado il tradimento io sono ancora con lei è per questo.
> ...


L'equazione donna con scarsa esperienza = rincoglionita mi da sui nervi.
Che l'uomo debba mentire per portarsi a letto una donna è un'idea che avete voi uomini forse è per questo che qualcuno, non tutti, la mette ancora in atto.


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Anche questo è vero, ma parzialmente.
> Alberto Sordi non è mai stato muscoloso e scattante neppure da giovane, e vestito come Marlon Brando a 20 anni sarebbe stato ugualmente ridicolo come a 50.
> Diciamo che in qualsiasi caso l'abbigliamento deve essere adeguato al fisico più che all'età, tenendo conto che la nostra generazione di quasi 50enni si è abituata a un certo modo di vestire che non è quello dei nostri nonni quando avevano la nostra età.
> *In ogni caso l'abbigliamento deve riflettere la nostra personalità*.


appunto.
...che è ben diversa rispetto a quando si aveva vent'anni , altrimenti il tempo lo abbiamo fatto passare invano


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> appunto.
> ...che è ben diversa rispetto a quando si aveva vent'anni , altrimenti il tempo lo abbiamo fatto passare invano


 Su questo sono d'accordo.
Senza farne un dogma.
Tenendo conto che io avevo 20 anni nel 1987.
E allora andavano di moda Timberland, jeans Arman, Moncler, cintura Elcharro.
Io oggi non mi vestirei più così.


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'equazione donna con scarsa esperienza = rincoglionita mi da sui nervi.
> Che *l'uomo debba mentire* per portarsi a letto una donna è* un'idea che avete voi uomini* forse è per questo che qualcuno, non tutti, la mette ancora in atto.


Beh, se a dirtelo sono gli uomini che molti uomini mentono per portarsi a letto una donna non credi che questo sia abbastanza attendibile? Non trovi che sia abbastanza strano che sia una donna a negarlo?
Riguardo alla donna con poche esperienza, di solito è una donna che ha molta memoria delle poche passioni passate e delle emozioni che ha sviluppato in quei momenti, e questa memoria a volte si sublima nel  rimpianto.
Il rincoglionito lo hai messo tu, io non l'ho mai pensato.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, se a dirtelo sono gli uomini che molti uomini mentono per portarsi a letto una donna non credi che questo sia abbastanza attendibile? Non trovi che sia abbastanza strano che sia una donna a negarlo?


Saró stata fortunata che ti devo dire. Io alla prima dichiarazione di amore vero ecc ecc sarei scappata a gambe levate e sono tutto tranne che una donna con esperienza.


----------



## Gatta80 (7 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ciao Gatta80.
> Vedo in te molto di mia moglie e mi piace confrontarmi con te per questo.
> Io amo mia moglie, premetto.
> Se malgrado il tradimento io sono ancora con lei è per questo.
> ...


Ciao Danny, ho letto il tuo intervento tutto di un fiato, e alcune tue frasi mi hanno fatta riflettere, molto. 
E' vero, anche se sono consapevole, sempre di più, che molto probabilmente non c'è sincerità in quello che mi scrive (per lo meno non in tutto) in passato i sentimenti e molte sue frasi mi hanno spiazzata. Ricordo ancora un viaggio che feci, per lavoro, durante il quale un pò di distacco da tutto mi aveva fatto vedere le cose con più lucidità, mi sentivo determinata a farla finita.. poi mi arriva una sua email, lunghissima, con molte cose, belle, che mi ha raccontato, confidato.. inutile dirti che ogni certezza che avevo conquistato è vacillata miseramente.
Sul non credere a quello che scrive.. più che altro sai cosa penso?? Che, molto semplicisticamente e superficialmente, alcune cose lui le pensi davvero, credo che gli piaccia chiamare "amore" quella che in realtà è un'infatuazione per me, il suo aver perso la testa per me. E gli piaccia pensare che, limitatamente alle pochissime occasioni di condivisione che potremmo avere, e continuando a curare e a non far mancare nulla alla sua famiglia, io potrei, comunque, continuare a fare parte della sua vita, a lungo. Non vuole che ne esca, anche se sta rispettando il mio distacco e mi sta lasciando tranquilla a riflettere.
Si, pur non essendo innamorata di lui, e pur non avendo alcun progetto o speranza di ufficialità.. i sentimenti che mi dichiara mi fanno, spesso, abbassare la guardia.
Le tue conclusioni sono anche le mie, e sono dettate soprattutto dalla consapevolezza di quello che scrivi, cioè che la distanza tra me e mio marito stava aumentando ogni giorno di più. Perchè ero io a starmene distaccando. Non lui.
Mi dispiace per la tua esperienza.. spero possiate superarla completamente, insieme.


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Saró stata fortunata che ti devo dire. Io alla prima dichiarazione di amore vero ecc ecc sarei scappata a gambe levate e sono tutto tranne che una donna con esperienza.


Sei una donna consapevole. In ogni caso l'esperienza non è detto che la si faccia sul campo.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che se non stai attenta rischi di essere ridicola, ecco che male c'è.



Per te è soltanto una 50enne che rischia di diventare ridicola? eddai su e finiscila di metterci sempre la tua, sei diventato il prezzemolino di un po tutto.:smile:


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Per te è soltanto una 50enne che rischia di diventare ridicola? eddai su e finiscila di metterci sempre la tua, sei diventato il prezzemolino di un po tutto.:smile:


non si parlava di lei


----------



## lothar57 (7 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Saró stata fortunata che ti devo dire. Io alla prima dichiarazione di amore vero ecc ecc sarei scappata a gambe levate e sono tutto tranne che una donna con esperienza.


Ma tu sei una farfalla,non una quaglia!
Poi non ti fa sorridere,che questo''volpino''sia tanto innamorato,solo per un bacio???
Sono cose da 15 enni...


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Ciao Danny, ho letto il tuo intervento tutto di un fiato, e alcune tue frasi mi hanno fatta riflettere, molto.
> E' vero, anche se sono consapevole, sempre di più, che molto probabilmente non c'è sincerità in quello che mi scrive (per lo meno non in tutto) in passato i sentimenti e molte sue frasi mi hanno spiazzata. Ricordo ancora un viaggio che feci, per lavoro, durante il quale un pò di distacco da tutto mi aveva fatto vedere le cose con più lucidità, mi sentivo determinata a farla finita.. poi mi arriva una sua email, lunghissima, con molte cose, belle, che mi ha raccontato, confidato.. inutile dirti che ogni certezza che avevo conquistato è vacillata miseramente.
> Sul non credere a quello che scrive.. più che altro sai cosa penso?? Che molto semplicisticamente alcune cose lui le pensi davvero, credo che gli piaccia chiamare "amore" quella che in realtà è un'infatuazione per me. E gli piaccia pensare che, limitatamente alle pochissime occasioni di condivisione che potremmo avere, e continuando a curare e a non far mancare nulla alla sua famiglia, io potrei continuare a fare parte della sua vita, a lungo. Non vuole che ne esca, anche se sta rispettando il mio distacco e mi sta lasciando tranquilla a riflettere.
> Le tue conclusioni sono anche le mie, e sono dettate soprattutto dalla consapevolezza di quello che scrivi, cioè che la distanza tra me e mio marito stava aumentando ogni giorno di più.
> Mi dispiace per la tua esperienza.. spero possiate superarla completamente, insieme.


Può darsi che lui non menta a te, ma a se stesso. Alcuni uomini lo fanno. 
Quello che mi racconti è uguale a quello che è accaduto a mia moglie.
In alcune occasioni determinata a farla finita finché lui non arrivava con un messaggio, una mail.
E tutto ripartiva, come è ovvio.
La mia esperienza è troppo recente per definire una conclusione certa.
Dovrebbe essere finita, nei fatti. Per alcune cose che non scrivo qui, lui non si è fatto più vivo.
Mia moglie di conseguenza è riuscita nel suo proposito e si è riavvicinata a me, e io pure.
Stiamo molto insieme, ma ovviamente c'è un trauma alla base che richiede tempo per essere correttamente superato. E nel frattempo genera insicurezza, paura, ansia, anche se sono ampiamente dissimulate, almeno in apparenza. Se lui ritornasse ipoteticamente alla carica, il lavoro che stiamo facendo ora probabilmente potrebbe essere cancellato. Occorre tempo per scacciare l'amante dal cuore,  se vogliamo chiamarlo così. E non è facile se lui te lo ritrovi accanto, anche solo con una lettera. 
Noi abbiamo anche una figlia: è stata una motivazione molto forte in certi momenti per superare questa cosa e restare uniti.
Ma malgrado questo, io trovo in te le stesse cose e lo stesso atteggiamento che aveva mia moglie verso me.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma tu sei una farfalla,non una quaglia!
> Poi non ti fa sorridere,che questo''volpino''sia tanto innamorato,solo per un bacio???
> Sono cose da 15 enni...


Lothar io non sono nè più intelligente nè più sgamata di molte donne
Io credo che queste scuse siano un raccontarsela sia da parte loro sia delle persone che subiscono da loro in tradimento.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> appunto.
> ...che è ben diversa rispetto a quando si aveva vent'anni , altrimenti il tempo lo abbiamo fatto passare invano



e la madonna però..! stiamo parlando di donne e uomini di 50 anni, non di vecchi, stiamo parlando di persone che con i contesti che ci sono oggi a 50 anni l'uomo o la donna sono fisicamente e moralmente portati a sentirsi giovani non solo aiutati dai nuovi costumi fatti da creme, massaggi, saune o altro ancora.... quindi un 50enne se si cura non solo fisicamente è ancora giovanissimo per poter uscire fuori da quei canoni che lo vogliono e lo ricordano come i nostri nonni.

Certo, se andiamo a prendere delle persone che non si curano, hanno la pancia, fisicamente appena fanno due passi hanno bisogno dell'ossigeno.. e vabbè allora posso capire che è meglio fargli indossare una tuta da ginnastica anche per andare ad una cena romantica.. così alla fine si possono stravaccare comodamente nel divano e russare beatamente mentre l'altro/a è in bagno per l'acidità di stomaco che non regge più una cena completa.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non si parlava di lei



Non ho capito. Se non sbaglio il prezzemolino ha risposto a Fantastica la quale ha risposto a me. E nel contesto non parlavamo di non far diventare ridicole donne di 50 anni?

Quindi domandavo: perchè soltanto una 50enne può diventare ridicola? E questa domanda la facevo al prezzemolino :sonar: Sono stato chiarissimo?


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> e la madonna però..! s*tiamo parlando di donne e uomini di 50 anni, non di vecchi, s*tiamo parlando di persone che con i contesti che ci sono oggi a 50 anni l'uomo o la donna sono fisicamente e moralmente portati a sentirsi giovani non solo aiutati dai nuovi costumi fatti da creme, massaggi, saune o altro ancora.... quindi un 50enne se si cura non solo fisicamente è ancora giovanissimo per poter uscire fuori da quei canoni che lo vogliono e lo ricordano come i nostri nonni.
> 
> Certo, se andiamo a prendere delle persone che non si curano, hanno la pancia, fisicamente appena fanno due passi hanno bisogno dell'ossigeno.. e vabbè allora posso capire che è meglio fargli indossare una tuta da ginnastica anche per andare ad una cena romantica.. così alla fine si possono stravaccare comodamente nel divano e russare beatamente mentre l'altro/a è in bagno per l'acidità di stomaco che non regge più una cena completa.


veramente non ci capiamo.
non vestirsi da pivelletti /te è ben lontano dal trascurarsi, santo cielo.cosa c'entrano i nonni, basta.
e lo dice una che ama abbinare anche una forcina.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> veramente non ci capiamo.
> non vestirsi da pivelletti /te è ben lontano dal trascurarsi, santo cielo.cosa c'entrano i nonni, basta.
> e lo dice una che ama abbinare anche una forcina.


Ok allora, diciamo che concordiamo non capendoci. :sonar:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> L'amore si ha verso le persone che conosci veramente e con cui condividi la vita.
> Il resto è desiderio. Illusione e simulacro dell'amore vero.


Del resto, se permetti, tu non sai granché


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'equazione donna con scarsa esperienza = rincoglionita mi da sui nervi.
> Che l'uomo debba mentire per portarsi a letto una donna è un'idea che avete voi uomini forse è per questo che qualcuno, non tutti, la mette ancora in atto.


Quoto


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Del resto, se permetti, tu non sai granché


Perché pensi che io il desiderio non l'abbia mai provato?
La fascinazione verso altre donne mi sia stata estranea?
Stare da 25 anni con una persona non vuol dire escludere le altre.
E neppure chiudersi gli occhi davanti al mondo.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Ciao Danny, ho letto il tuo intervento tutto di un fiato, e alcune tue frasi mi hanno fatta riflettere, molto.
> E' vero, anche se sono consapevole, sempre di più, che molto probabilmente non c'è sincerità in quello che mi scrive (per lo meno non in tutto) in passato i sentimenti e molte sue frasi mi hanno spiazzata. Ricordo ancora un viaggio che feci, per lavoro, durante il quale un pò di distacco da tutto mi aveva fatto vedere le cose con più lucidità, mi sentivo determinata a farla finita.. poi mi arriva una sua email, lunghissima, con molte cose, belle, che mi ha raccontato, confidato.. inutile dirti che ogni certezza che avevo conquistato è vacillata miseramente.
> Sul non credere a quello che scrive.. più che altro sai cosa penso?? Che, molto semplicisticamente e superficialmente, alcune cose lui le pensi davvero, credo che gli piaccia chiamare "amore" quella che in realtà è un'infatuazione per me, il suo aver perso la testa per me. E gli piaccia pensare che, limitatamente alle pochissime occasioni di condivisione che potremmo avere, e continuando a curare e a non far mancare nulla alla sua famiglia, io potrei, comunque, continuare a fare parte della sua vita, a lungo. Non vuole che ne esca, anche se sta rispettando il mio distacco e mi sta lasciando tranquilla a riflettere.
> Si, pur non essendo innamorata di lui, e pur non avendo alcun progetto o speranza di ufficialità.. i sentimenti che mi dichiara mi fanno, spesso, abbassare la guardia.
> ...


Tu dovresti vacillare per quello che provi tu non per quello che prova lui, altrimenti sei mossa in gran parte da narcisismo.
Questo aspetto dovrebbe farti concentrare sul tuo rapporto matrimoniale dove forse non ti manca la passione ma proprio la sicurezza di essere davvero importante per tuo marito, importante come persona-amica-compagna-donna.
Credo che sia facile nell'abitudine della relazione far scendere il livello della relazione fino a renderla fredda. In questo io non vedo scemare la passione ma l'alimentare i sentimenti, le occasioni di arricchimento personale e reciproco e la comunicazione di ciò che si prova non solo l'uno verso l'altro ma verso tutti gli aspetti della vita.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, se a dirtelo sono gli uomini che molti uomini mentono per portarsi a letto una donna non credi che questo sia abbastanza attendibile? Non trovi che sia abbastanza strano che sia una donna a negarlo?
> Riguardo alla donna con poche esperienza, di solito è una donna che ha molta memoria delle poche passioni passate e delle emozioni che ha sviluppato in quei momenti, e questa memoria a volte si sublima nel  rimpianto.
> Il rincoglionito lo hai messo tu, io non l'ho mai pensato.


Sì, ma fatalità, tu non sei così, vero? 
Qui non ce n'è nessuno così.
Che strana magia è mai questa?


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu dovresti vacillare per quello che provi tu non per quello che prova lui, altrimenti sei mossa in gran parte da narcisismo.
> Questo aspetto dovrebbe farti concentrare sul tuo rapporto matrimoniale dove forse non ti manca la passione ma proprio la sicurezza di essere davvero importante per tuo marito, importante come persona-amica-compagna-donna.
> Credo che sia facile nell'abitudine della relazione far scendere il livello della relazione fino a renderla fredda. In questo io non vedo scemare la passione ma l'alimentare i sentimenti, le occasioni di arricchimento personale e reciproco e la comunicazione di ciò che si prova non solo l'uno verso l'altro ma verso tutti gli aspetti della vita.


Come accade quasi sempre, mi trovo d'accordo con te.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non ho capito. Se non sbaglio il prezzemolino ha risposto a Fantastica la quale ha risposto a me. E nel contesto non parlavamo di non far diventare ridicole donne di 50 anni?
> 
> Quindi domandavo: *perchè soltanto una 50enne può diventare ridicola?* E questa domanda la facevo al prezzemolino :sonar: Sono stato chiarissimo?


E chi l'ha mai scritto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Perché pensi che io il desiderio non l'abbia mai provato?
> La fascinazione verso altre donne mi sia stata estranea?
> Stare da 25 anni con una persona non vuol dire escludere le altre.
> E neppure chiudersi gli occhi davanti al mondo.


Ma non ci sei andato a letto.
Quindi non sai cosa può crearsi o cosa effettivamente si crea. 
Provi a definirlo, a dargli dei confini perché questa è la tua esigenza in questo momento: detto senza cattiveria, devi giustificare le cazzate di tua moglie, ad esempio. Poi per tua moglie può essere stato effettivamente così. 
Ma non siamo macchine, anche se qualche volta, per qualche breve tratto di vita, possiamo cercare di somigliare a una macchina senza sentimenti e senza implicazioni affettive ed emotive.
Quindi scordati che ci sia solo calcolo e ginnastica, in certe dinamiche.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, ma fatalità, tu non sei così, vero?
> *Qui non ce n'è nessuno così.*
> Che strana magia è mai questa?


Non è vero che non c'è nessuno così.
Ne arrivano tanti e tante.
Tu non sei così. Farfalla non è così.
Generalizza Danny. generalizzate voi.
C'è chi crede al grande ammore proprio, dell'altro o reciproco, chi lo vive davvero, chi ha bisogno di sentirsi speciale per tradire, chi preferisce un approccio più concreto per non sentirsi sciocca, chi preferisce più romanticismo perché lo trova più eccitante o per auto spiegarsi o giustificarsi.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2014)

Già raccontato diverse volte, se si vuole avere una relazione la si può avere in qualsiasi maniera mentendo oppure no. Entrambi già sanno a priori che vogliono la relazione o quasi... e a secondo di come s'imposta "il corteggiamento" o anche senza corteggiamento il fine da raggiungere lo si raggiunge in qualsiasi maniera. 

Questo l'ho scritto per esperienza personale, mentendo, dicendo la verità e pure altro ancora. 

E' brutto da scrivere e non coinvolge chi sta leggendo, ma trattasi di esperienza personale.


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, ma fatalità, tu non sei così, vero?
> Qui non ce n'è nessuno così.
> Che strana magia è mai questa?


CHi ti dice che io non sia anche così?
Io amo mia moglie adesso. Ma non l'amavo 25 anni fa.
Provavo desiderio per lei come per le altre donne.
Era una che mi piaceva, che mi faceva sobbalzare il cuore, che desideravo.
Ma era anche una a cui volevo togliere le mutande come alle altre.
L'amore è venuto dopo, molto dopo.
Ed è cresciuto gradualmente quando abbiamo superato le prime difficoltà.
E per le prime difficoltà parlo anche dei primi tempi del matrimonio,
quando ci si trova a smussare le reciproche abitudini e a sopportare la convivenza.
Io prima vivevo da solo, la casa era il mio specchio, capisci cosa intendo?
Io vivevo di notte, mia moglie si addormentava alle 10,30 e si svegliava presto.
Altro che i we a casa mia, quasi tutti a letto... i primi tempi è stata una scuola di sopravvivenza.
E quando è nata la figlia... quante notti svegli tutti e due...
Con le difficoltà ci siamo conosciuti veramente.
In tutti questi anni mi è sempre balenato in testa un pensiero.
"Ma mia moglie è l'ultima donna che mi scoperò nella vita".
Mi sono vergognato di questa cosa, pensavo fosse in contraddizione col rapporto verso mia moglie.
Poi mi sono accorto che in fin dei conti una cosa è amare, l'altra è desiderare.
Non ho mai tradito, perché mi fa paura farlo per le ragioni che ho spiegato a gatta80.
Ma ho desiderato, quello sì, altre donne.
Trovami un uomo che possa in tutta sincerità negare di averlo fatto.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma non ci sei andato a letto.
> Quindi non sai cosa può crearsi o cosa effettivamente si crea.
> Provi a definirlo, a dargli dei confini perché questa è la tua esigenza in questo momento: detto senza cattiveria, devi giustificare le cazzate di tua moglie, ad esempio. Poi per tua moglie può essere stato effettivamente così.
> Ma non siamo macchine, anche se qualche volta, per qualche breve tratto di vita, possiamo cercare di somigliare a una macchina senza sentimenti e senza implicazioni affettive ed emotive.
> Quindi scordati che ci sia solo calcolo e ginnastica, in certe dinamiche.


:up: l'hai detto.


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è vero che non c'è nessuno così.
> Ne arrivano tanti e tante.
> Tu non sei così. Farfalla non è così.
> Generalizza Danny. generalizzate voi.
> C'è chi crede al grande ammore proprio, dell'altro o reciproco, chi lo vive davvero, chi ha bisogno di sentirsi speciale per tradire, chi preferisce un approccio più concreto per non sentirsi sciocca, chi preferisce più romanticismo perché lo trova più eccitante o per auto spiegarsi o giustificarsi.



Sì, ti do ragione.
Tenendo conto poi che nessuno di noi è sempre costantemente uguale a se stesso, ma siamo persone in divenire.
Come diceva Pirandello in "Uno nessuno e centomila".


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma non ci sei andato a letto.
> Quindi non sai cosa può crearsi o cosa effettivamente si crea.
> Provi a definirlo, a dargli dei confini perché questa è la tua esigenza in questo momento: detto senza cattiveria, devi giustificare le cazzate di tua moglie, ad esempio. Poi per tua moglie può essere stato effettivamente così.
> Ma non siamo macchine, anche se qualche volta, per qualche breve tratto di vita, possiamo cercare di somigliare a una macchina senza sentimenti e senza implicazioni affettive ed emotive.
> Quindi scordati che ci sia solo calcolo e ginnastica, in certe dinamiche.



Per mia moglie non è stata ginnastica. Ovvio.
Neppure per lui. Ma che ci siano state ampie giustificazioni sentimentali e di conseguenza affettive da parte di entrambi
per nascondere il desiderio che è prevalente, è palese.
Da ragazzo credevo nell'amore, lo identificavo in tutte le cotte che mi prendevo.
Anche quando dicevo di essere innamorato... ho ragionato solo dopo... anni dopo, quando ho capito cosa è veramente l'amore, era desiderio.
Non ho mai conosciuto bene le altre persone, e spesso mi sono trovato a dire le cose che l'altro voleva sentirsi dire.
Non l'ho fatto con calcolo, mai.
Solo due volte ho fatto sesso con donne che non mi coinvolgevano sentimentalmente, raccontando bugie con consapevolezza.
Altre occasioni le bugie le raccontavo a me.
Credevo di conoscere la donna che credevo di amare. Nella realtà conoscevo solo me stesso e l'idea che mi ero fatto dell'altra.
Questo anche con mia moglie, all'inizio.
Eppure... ero innamorato.
La passione... certo che si esprime diversamente per tutti.
Salvo poi finire allo stesso modo. Col sesso.
Che viene considerato un punto di arrivo dell'intimità di una coppia agli inizi. 
Ma quale intimità.
Pulite il cesso della casa in cui si vive da sposati e si capisce cos'è l'intimità.
Fatelo per "n" volte nella vita.
Se vi piacerà ancora la persona con cui vi siete sposati, allora forse è veramente amore.
(è un paradosso, non leggetelo alla lettera. Sto parlando di routine... se è amore vero sopravvive alla routine!)


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perchè scimmiottare?
> 
> Se una donna ad una certa età ha dei comportamenti che somigliano a quelli di una ventenne, e questi comportamenti riadattati e riveduti per non scadere vista l'età e portati in maniera tale che confanno al carattere della 50enne, che male c'è?





Fantastica ha detto:


> Tu hai detto una verità.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che se non stai attenta rischi di essere ridicola, ecco che male c'è.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> E chi l'ha mai scritto.


Di certo non io.


Sopra c'è la sequenza dei discorsi, io ho capito questo, tu invece che volevi dire?


----------



## realista1 (7 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sempre visto accadere.
> Donne represse dal marito
> Per reazione
> 
> ...



si rompe l'incantesimo...


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Di certo non io.
> 
> 
> Sopra c'è la sequenza dei discorsi, io ho capito questo, tu invece che volevi dire?


Non ho scritto che solo una cinquantenne può risultare ridicola. Ho scritto che una conquantenne che vuol fare le ventenne rischia di diventare ridicola, quello sì. Poi si può essere ridicoli un po' a tutte le età.


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma non ci sei andato a letto.
> Quindi non sai cosa può crearsi o cosa effettivamente si crea.
> Provi a definirlo, a dargli dei confini perché questa è la tua esigenza in questo momento: detto senza cattiveria, devi giustificare le cazzate di tua moglie, ad esempio. Poi per tua moglie può essere stato effettivamente così.
> Ma non siamo macchine, anche se qualche volta, per qualche breve tratto di vita, possiamo cercare di somigliare a una macchina senza sentimenti e senza implicazioni affettive ed emotive.
> *Quindi scordati che ci sia solo calcolo e ginnastica, in certe dinamiche*.


infatti , perciò non credo a quello che si vuol definire un tradimento "puramente sessuale"


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> CHi ti dice che io non sia anche così?
> Io amo mia moglie adesso. Ma non l'amavo 25 anni fa.
> Provavo desiderio per lei come per le altre donne.
> Era una che mi piaceva, che mi faceva sobbalzare il cuore, che desideravo.
> ...



Quello che hai scritto è molto bello, davvero. Credo di poter capire quello che scrivi, come capisco quello che scrive la Matraini, forse in questo caso la Matraini parte dal presupposto che tu non puoi capire perchè non hai.. finalizzato(?). perdonatemi la parola finalizzato. 

Anche se poi alla fine tutto diventa un contesto di pensieri diversi basati su quello che si vive e su quello che si crede l'altro/a non riesce totalmente a capire. probabile però che ho scritto un bel nulla io.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ho scritto che solo una cinquantenne può risultare ridicola. Ho scritto che una conquantenne che vuol fare le ventenne rischia di diventare ridicola, quello sì. Poi si può essere ridicoli un po' a tutte le età.



Perfetto. Ora mi spieghi perchè una 50enne deve essere presa come modello per diventare ridicola rispetto a una 20enne? 
Guarda che la parcondicio esiste.Anzi direi che una 50enne con un po di anni in più rispetto alla 20enne abbia quel pizzico di un po tutto per avere meno possibilità di diventare ridicola.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ti do ragione.
> Tenendo conto poi che nessuno di noi è sempre costantemente uguale a se stesso, ma siamo persone in divenire.
> Come diceva Pirandello in "Uno nessuno e centomila".


Un po' O.T.
Mi è venuta una riflessione.
Noi non possiamo mai sapere cosa prova un'altra persona. Amiamo l'arte, la letteratura e le canzoni e la pubblicità perché mettono in scena le emozioni e i sentimenti e da quelle descrizioni noi ritroviamo noi stessi e gli altri. Perciò tendiamo sempre ad attribuire agli altri quello che abbiamo provato noi ma non è detto che siano cose uguali.
Il senso di complicità, di condivisione intima di qualcosa penso che sia molto diversa se vissuta in una relazione esplicita o ina relazione clandestina.
Nel contempo anche solo le reazioni fisiche di desiderio, nel senso di emotive non genitali, restano individuali, le modalità mentali con cui si rivolge il pensiero alle persone, al vissuto e si prevede il futuro insieme è individuale.
Dicevo a una persona l'altro giorno che quando capita di parlare a cena di argomenti un po' fuori luogo, malattie o manifestazioni fisiche disgustose (feci, vomito, muco) ci sono persone che se le immagino con una vivezza evocativa tale da perdere l'appetito e altre che le considerano solo idee astratte. E' così anche per le emozioni e i sentimenti relativi al sesso.
Leggendo qui mi sembra che tra gli uomini è più diffusa una modalità concreta, per cui "vedono" immagini sessuali, mentre tra le donne la modalità astratta per cui ripensano a situazioni relazionali e non credo che sia perché danno più importanza a cose diverse ma a modalità di funzionamento della mente. Queste modalità che non sono legate al genere, ma sono forse più diffuse in modo inverso tra i generi, possono essere confuse come tendenza a considerare più importante il sesso o i sentimenti e di conseguenza a interpretare in questo modo i comportamenti.
Non so se mi sono spiegata.


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2014)

perciò da lei si pretende buon senso





Ultimo ha detto:


> Perfetto. Ora mi spieghi perchè una 50enne deve essere presa come modello per diventare ridicola rispetto a una 20enne?
> Guarda che la parcondicio esiste.Anzi direi che una 50enne con un po di anni in più rispetto alla 20enne abbia quel *pizzico di un po tutto per avere meno possibilità di diventare ridicola.*


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perfetto. Ora mi spieghi perchè una 50enne deve essere presa come modello per diventare ridicola rispetto a una 20enne?
> Guarda che la parcondicio esiste.Anzi direi che una 50enne con un po di anni in più rispetto alla 20enne abbia quel pizzico di un po tutto per avere meno possibilità di diventare ridicola.


O per diventarlo ancora di più. Dipende.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> perciò da lei si pretende buon senso


No. si pretendono meno errori. :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perfetto. Ora mi spieghi perchè una 50enne deve essere presa come modello per diventare ridicola rispetto a una 20enne?
> Guarda che la parcondicio esiste.Anzi direi che una 50enne con un po di anni in più rispetto alla 20enne abbia quel pizzico di un po tutto per avere meno possibilità di diventare ridicola.


Magari ognuno sta pensando a cose diverse.
Sharon Stone a 50 (ora ne ha di più) era affascinante e sexy come e più che a 20 ma non si vestiva da ventenne. Però Sharon Stone se invece che sul red carpet fosse andata a prendere al liceo la figlia vestita con quello stile sarebbe stata ridicola, benché sempre bellissima, perché quel modo di porsi sarebbe stato fuori luogo.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> O per diventarlo ancora di più. Dipende.



o meno rispetto alla 20enne. Probabile.


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un po' O.T.
> Mi è venuta una riflessione.
> Noi non possiamo mai sapere cosa prova un'altra persona. Amiamo l'arte, la letteratura e le canzoni e la pubblicità perché mettono in scena le emozioni e i sentimenti e da quelle descrizioni noi ritroviamo noi stessi e gli altri. Perciò tendiamo sempre ad attribuire agli altri quello che abbiamo provato noi ma non è detto che siano cose uguali.
> Il senso di complicità, di condivisione intima di qualcosa penso che sia molto diversa se vissuta in una relazione esplicita o ina relazione clandestina.
> ...


Sì, e sono riflessioni interessanti.
Il discorso è complesso, e sarebbe da sviluppare ampiamente.
Da anni comunque mi sono reso conto che riflettere me stesso nel valutare i sentimenti degli altri è una cosa inutile. Ho provato a farlo con mia moglie e ho collezionato solo una serie di errori.
Con il confronto di voi del forum sono riuscito un poco di più a comprenderla.
Mia moglie mi ha spesso detto "Ma tu non puoi capire, perché non ti ci sei ritrovato".
E' quello che dice Chiara Matraini.
Ma mia moglie a sua volta non mi conosce totalmente, perché ha escluso in questa valutazione una gran parte di me. Mi ha giudicato sulla base solo delle sue emozioni.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari ognuno sta pensando a cose diverse.
> Sharon Stone a 50 (ora ne ha di più) era affascinante e sexy come e più che a 20 ma non si vestiva da ventenne. Però Sharon Stone se invece che sul red carpet fosse andata a prendere al liceo la figlia vestita con quello stile sarebbe stata ridicola, benché sempre bellissima, perché quel modo di porsi sarebbe stato fuori luogo.



Si pensa a cose diverse dici? Non lo so Brunè.:smile:

Stai facendo degli esempi limite. e comunque se mi citi la Stone... viaggio con la fantasia e non la vedo stonare in nessun posto, anzi. :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (7 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Ciao Danny, ho letto il tuo intervento tutto di un fiato, e alcune tue frasi mi hanno fatta riflettere, molto.
> E' vero, anche se sono consapevole, sempre di più, che molto probabilmente non c'è sincerità in quello che mi scrive (per lo meno non in tutto) in passato i sentimenti e molte sue frasi mi hanno spiazzata. Ricordo ancora un viaggio che feci, per lavoro, durante il quale un pò di distacco da tutto mi aveva fatto vedere le cose con più lucidità, mi sentivo determinata a farla finita.. poi mi arriva una sua email, lunghissima, con molte cose, belle, che mi ha raccontato, confidato.. inutile dirti che ogni certezza che avevo conquistato è vacillata miseramente.
> Sul non credere a quello che scrive.. più che altro sai cosa penso?? Che, molto semplicisticamente e superficialmente, alcune cose lui le pensi davvero, credo che gli piaccia chiamare "amore" quella che in realtà è un'infatuazione per me, il suo aver perso la testa per me. E gli piaccia pensare che, limitatamente alle pochissime occasioni di condivisione che potremmo avere, e continuando a curare e a non far mancare nulla alla sua famiglia, io potrei, comunque, continuare a fare parte della sua vita, a lungo. Non vuole che ne esca, anche se sta rispettando il mio distacco e mi sta lasciando tranquilla a riflettere.
> Si, pur non essendo innamorata di lui, e pur non avendo alcun progetto o speranza di ufficialità.. i sentimenti che mi dichiara mi fanno, spesso, abbassare la guardia.
> ...


Ok,diciamo che questo post è illuminante.    Hai scritto che distaccandoti fisicamente dal tipo riesci a vedere chiaramente che è uno che ti vuole aggiungere alla collezione,che è francamente ridicolo considerare progetto di vita il volerti avere a disposizione a suo piacimento e che quello che lui chiama amore in realtà è una menzogna.

Poi ti scrive una mail "romantica" e tu ti sciogli.

Questo devi chiederti ed in questo probabilmente sì,assomigli alla moglie di Danny.   e se ciò è vero,puoi chiedere a Danny la conferma che la moglie ad un certo punto ha ammesso che il problema è che la monogamia le va stretta....


----------



## sienne (7 Febbraio 2014)

Ciao

secondo me, e ciò vale solo per me,
dal momento che si indossa o ci si comporta in un determinato modo,
per "mandare" signali, che non stanno proprio consone alle proprie corde,
si cade in una trappola. E ciò vale sia per una 20enne che per una 50enne. 

La naturalezza di una persona ... non ha età e non ha "etichette". 
È bello e basta ... e lo si nota, che si sente bene nella propria pelle. 


sienne


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quello che hai scritto è molto bello, davvero. Credo di poter capire quello che scrivi, come capisco quello che scrive la Matraini, forse in questo caso la Matraini parte dal presupposto che tu non puoi capire perchè non hai.. finalizzato(?). perdonatemi la parola finalizzato.
> 
> .



Compreso. In realtà Chiara come mia moglie vede solo una parte di me, e mi considera "lineare", uguale nel tempo.
Una valutazione che non tiene conto del "divenire" che appartiene a ognuno di noi, della nostra complessità e del fatto che pure un individuo fatica a comprendere se stesso (figuriamoci gli altri).
Sì, non ho finalizzato, per la paura di finire come Gatta80, mia moglie etc, ovvero perché non volevo trovarmi a gestire una situazione che avrebbe potuto mettere a rischio quello che avevo costruito.
Perché da anni ero riuscito a scindere il concetto di "desiderio" dall'"amore", anche se poi nella vita reale questa cosa non l'avevo concretizzata appieno, commettendo comunque errori. Facile a dirsi, difficile a farsi.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ok,diciamo che questo post è illuminante.    Hai scritto che distaccandoti fisicamente dal tipo riesci a vedere chiaramente che è uno che ti vuole aggiungere alla collezione,che è francamente ridicolo considerare progetto di vita il volerti avere a disposizione a suo piacimento e che quello che lui chiama amore in realtà è una menzogna.
> 
> Poi ti scrive una mail "romantica" e tu ti sciogli.
> 
> Questo devi chiederti ed in questo probabilmente sì,assomigli alla moglie di Danny.   e se ciò è vero,puoi chiedere a Danny la conferma che la moglie ad un certo punto ha ammesso che il problema è che la monogamia le va stretta....



Scusami la battuta, ma su questo forum essere riusciti a concludere che la monogamia va stretta, è un grande passo eh. 

A volte bisognerebbe andare oltre, che la monogamia va stretta direi che qua dentro possa essere un status normale, forse dovremmo cambiare bivio a certi discorsi e ampliare i temi?


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> o meno rispetto alla 20enne. Probabile.


Ultimo, una cinquantenne che vuol fare la ventenne con trent'anni di più ben difficilmente lo farà in maniera sobria, perchè la ventenne in media non è che è sobria e misurata, come dire. Ha vent'anni e deve spaccare il culo al mondo. Ma ci sta, da una ventenne te lo aspetti, come no. Però darsi un tono da ventenne con più del doppio degli anni e farlo in maniera naturale, non artefatta e soprattutto non ridicola è molto, molto, ma molto difficile. Una ventenne che vuol fare la cinquantenne è molto più rara, ma avrebbe buone probabilità di risulatre ridicola comunque. Cioè: ogni età porta con sè dei cambiamenti. Tentare di porvi rimedio semplicemente modificando il nostro comportamento in un senso piuttosto che in un altro porta facilmente all'eccesso, se non si sta attenti. E l'eccesso di solito sfocia nel ridicolo, se non nel grottesco.


----------



## perplesso (7 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu dovresti vacillare per quello che provi tu non per quello che prova lui, altrimenti sei mossa in gran parte da narcisismo.
> Questo aspetto dovrebbe farti concentrare sul tuo rapporto matrimoniale dove forse non ti manca la passione ma proprio la sicurezza di essere davvero importante per tuo marito, importante come persona-amica-compagna-donna.
> Credo che sia facile nell'abitudine della relazione far scendere il livello della relazione fino a renderla fredda. In questo io non vedo scemare la passione ma l'alimentare i sentimenti, le occasioni di arricchimento personale e reciproco e la comunicazione di ciò che si prova non solo l'uno verso l'altro ma verso tutti gli aspetti della vita.


Ti sei dimenticata la cosa principale: sentirsi importanti come Femmine (o Maschi,a seconda dei casi)


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ok,diciamo che questo post è illuminante.    Hai scritto che distaccandoti fisicamente dal tipo riesci a vedere chiaramente che è uno che ti vuole aggiungere alla collezione,che è francamente ridicolo considerare progetto di vita il volerti avere a disposizione a suo piacimento e che quello che lui chiama amore in realtà è una menzogna.
> 
> Poi ti scrive una mail "romantica" e tu ti sciogli.
> 
> Questo devi chiederti ed in questo probabilmente sì,assomigli alla moglie di Danny.   e se ciò è vero,puoi chiedere a Danny la conferma che la moglie ad un certo punto ha ammesso che il problema è che la monogamia le va stretta....



Non è proprio così... Questa come altre frasi fanno parte di tutte le cose che si dicono in quel preciso momento.
Come quando ci si incazza con qualcuno, si tende a esagerare un pochino e a dire cose che poi si vorrebbe non avere mai dette perché non ci appartengono. Anche io in alcuni momenti ho pensato (ma non detto) che la monogamia è contro natura. Anzi, forse lo penso ancora. Poi nella vita mi rendo conto che è per me la miglior condizione. Quindi sono apertamente in contraddizione con le mie convinzioni.


----------



## Frithurik (7 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ciao Gatta80.
> Vedo in te molto di mia moglie e mi piace confrontarmi con te per questo.
> Io amo mia moglie, premetto.
> Se malgrado il tradimento io sono ancora con lei è per questo.
> ...


Danny sei grande.:up:


----------



## perplesso (7 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari ognuno sta pensando a cose diverse.
> Sharon Stone a 50 (ora ne ha di più) era affascinante e sexy come e più che a 20 ma non si vestiva da ventenne. Però Sharon Stone se invece che sul red carpet fosse andata a prendere al liceo la figlia vestita con quello stile sarebbe stata ridicola, benché sempre bellissima, perché quel modo di porsi sarebbe stato fuori luogo.


Parvemi conclusivo


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Compreso. In realtà Chiara come mia moglie vede solo una parte di me, e mi considera "lineare", uguale nel tempo.
> Una valutazione che non tiene conto del "divenire" che appartiene a ognuno di noi, della nostra complessità e del fatto che pure un individuo fatica a comprendere se stesso (figuriamoci gli altri).
> Sì, non ho finalizzato, per la paura di finire come Gatta80, mia moglie etc, ovvero perché non volevo trovarmi a gestire una situazione che avrebbe potuto mettere a rischio quello che avevo costruito.
> Perché da anni ero riuscito a scindere il concetto di "desiderio" dall'"amore", anche se poi nella vita reale questa cosa non l'avevo concretizzata appieno, commettendo comunque errori. Facile a dirsi, difficile a farsi.



Esatto danny. Tutti noi siamo accompagnati da esperienze passate e le elaboriamo dopo tanto tempo e ognuno in una maniera estremamente soggettiva. possono sembrare uguali e per certi versi lo sono, ma fondamentalmente distanti anni luce.


----------



## disincantata (7 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un po' O.T.
> Mi è venuta una riflessione.
> Noi non possiamo mai sapere cosa prova un'altra persona. Amiamo l'arte, la letteratura e le canzoni e la pubblicità perché mettono in scena le emozioni e i sentimenti e da quelle descrizioni noi ritroviamo noi stessi e gli altri. Perciò tendiamo sempre ad attribuire agli altri quello che abbiamo provato noi ma non è detto che siano cose uguali.
> Il senso di complicità, di condivisione intima di qualcosa penso che sia molto diversa se vissuta in una relazione esplicita o ina relazione clandestina.
> ...


Ti sei spiegata, come sempre, benissimo, si, sono due modi completamente diversi di 'percepire' con la mente i ricordi e di dare molto valore a sensazioni lievi e diverse. Più importanti sicuramente queste ultime per molte  donne, il sesso è una piacevole conseguenza. Senza quelle io non sarei mai finita a letto con nessuno.

Magari sono io a non spiegarlo bene.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ok,diciamo che questo post è illuminante.    Hai scritto che distaccandoti fisicamente dal tipo riesci a vedere chiaramente che è uno che ti vuole aggiungere alla collezione,che è francamente ridicolo considerare progetto di vita il volerti avere a disposizione a suo piacimento e che quello che lui chiama amore in realtà è una menzogna.
> 
> Poi ti scrive una mail "romantica" e tu ti sciogli.
> 
> Questo devi chiederti ed in questo probabilmente sì,assomigli alla moglie di Danny.   e se ciò è vero,puoi chiedere a Danny la conferma che la moglie ad un certo punto ha ammesso che il problema è che la monogamia le va stretta....


Mi riallaccio alla mia precedente riflessione.
Quando diverse persone dicono che la monogamia la considerano limitativa non credo che intendano la stessa cosa e non è neanche detto che la loro consapevolezza di quel che intendono sia piena.
C'è chi sente un desiderio sessuale di difficile contenimento :mexican: per molte persone, c'è chi vive questo desiderio come mezzo per conoscere tante persone e diversi aspetti di sé (anche perché ha magari più sfaccettature di altri), c'è chi sente il bisogno proprio di relazioni affettive ed emozionali. Ci saranno altre cose che non mi vengono in mente.
Non mi sembra che Gatta abbia questi bisogni bensì sia estremamente coinvolta dall'aspetto immaginativo-romantico-sentimentale che, per me, dovrebbe verificare come si esprima in lei e nel marito.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ultimo, una cinquantenne che vuol fare la ventenne con trent'anni di più ben difficilmente lo farà in maniera sobria, perchè la ventenne in media non è che è sobria e misurata, come dire. Ha vent'anni e deve spaccare il culo al mondo. Ma ci sta, da una ventenne te lo aspetti, come no. Però darsi un tono da ventenne con più del doppio degli anni e farlo in maniera naturale, non artefatta e soprattutto non ridicola è molto, molto, ma molto difficile. Una ventenne che vuol fare la cinquantenne è molto più rara, ma avrebbe buone probabilità di risulatre ridicola comunque. Cioè: ogni età porta con sè dei cambiamenti. Tentare di porvi rimedio semplicemente modificando il nostro comportamento in un senso piuttosto che in un altro porta facilmente all'eccesso, se non si sta attenti. E l'eccesso di solito sfocia nel ridicolo, se non nel grottesco.



Si, credo che il discorso che hai scritto sia giusto. Questo però soltanto nel contesto della prima riga e mezzo che hai scritto. Quindi tutto il resto fila liscio come l'olio.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non è proprio così... Questa come altre frasi fanno parte di tutte le cose che si dicono in quel preciso momento.
> Come quando ci si incazza con qualcuno, si tende a esagerare un pochino e a dire cose che poi si vorrebbe non avere mai dette perché non ci appartengono. Anche io in alcuni momenti ho pensato (ma non detto) che la monogamia è contro natura. Anzi, forse lo penso ancora. Poi nella vita mi rendo conto che è per me la miglior condizione. Quindi sono apertamente in contraddizione con le mie convinzioni.


verde mio.


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari ognuno sta pensando a cose diverse.
> Sharon Stone a 50 (ora ne ha di più) era affascinante e sexy come e più che a 20 ma non si vestiva da ventenne. Però Sharon Stone se invece che sul red carpet fosse andata a prendere al liceo la figlia vestita con quello stile sarebbe stata ridicola, benché sempre bellissima, perché quel modo di porsi sarebbe stato fuori luogo.



Ma anche una ventenne col tacco 12 e la supermini la mattina alle 6 pigiata in metro è ridicola.
Ricordo due bellissime ragazze napoletane conosciute in Egitto. 
Andiamo a fare il safari, le conosco vestite in jeans e felpa.
La sera, a cena, tacco 12 e abito da urlo.
Ogni occasione richiede il vestito adeguato.
Sharon Stone in abito da sera davanti a scuola... non ci sta.
Ma in abito da sera a 50 anni a una festa... direi proprio di sì!
E un Luciano Ligabue in completo da bancario... come lo si vede?


----------



## free (7 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perfetto. Ora mi spieghi perchè una 50enne deve essere presa come modello per diventare ridicola rispetto a una 20enne?
> Guarda che la parcondicio esiste.Anzi direi che una 50enne con un po di anni in più rispetto alla 20enne abbia quel pizzico di un po tutto per avere meno possibilità di diventare ridicola.



ma secondo me più che altro possono essere i cambiamenti improvvisi a rendere ridicola una persona
per dire: se una donna è sempre stata agghindata in un certo modo, mi pare che a 50 anni si possa dire che rimanga in linea con se stessa, più o meno
diverso sarebbe il caso di una 50enne che all'improvviso cambi radicalmente look (poi dipende anche da che look)
ovviamente sono valutazioni che presuppongono una conoscenza di "vecchia" data di una persona, altrimenti purtroppo al primo impatto vale il discorso che l'abito fa il monaco, secondo me
e vale anche per gli uomini, pensiamo ad es. ad uno che a 50 anni all'improvviso si veste da biker, e di contro ad uno che lo è sempre stato


----------



## perplesso (7 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scusami la battuta, ma su questo forum essere riusciti a concludere che la monogamia va stretta, è un grande passo eh.
> 
> A volte bisognerebbe andare oltre, che la monogamia va stretta direi che qua dentro possa essere un status normale, forse dovremmo cambiare bivio a certi discorsi e ampliare i temi?


Dire che la monogamia va stretta è un fatto,capirne il motivo recondito è una savana in cui puoi trovare la pantera, il leone, la iena, il fagiano, il tordo e tutto il bestiario che ci si vuol mettere dentro.

Ovvio che poi i motivi per cui io posso trovare ragionevole il prendere certe direzioni agli incroci della vita siano diversi da quelli degli altri,alla fine è questo il senso di scrivere di vicende così personali su di un forum

Perchè si spera che qualcuno dia lo schiaffo giusto al telescopio e ci faccia vedere le stelle


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ti sei spiegata, come sempre, benissimo, si, sono due modi completamente diversi di 'percepire' con la mente i ricordi e di dare molto valore a sensazioni lievi e diverse. Più importanti sicuramente queste ultime per molte  donne, il sesso è una piacevole conseguenza. Senza quelle io non sarei mai finita a letto con nessuno.
> 
> Magari sono io a non spiegarlo bene.


Mi sembra che cose simili le abbiano scritte anche Farfalla, MK e anche Chiara. Non c'è bisogno di chiamare amore il coinvolgimento mentale.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Febbraio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> *arrossisco*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


assolutamente sì.
Il problema è che, se io, quando tra mooolto tempo avrò 50 anni, andrò a cercare dei vestiti, li proverò, li comprerò , li indosserò e andrò in giro per fare dire "slurp" a qualche uomo... sarà venuto il momento della botta in testa.
Per il mio modo di vedere, eh?
Perchè credo, magari immotivatamente, che il tempo non sia passato solo per fare dei danni.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi riallaccio alla mia precedente riflessione.
> Quando diverse persone dicono che la monogamia la considerano limitativa non credo che intendano la stessa cosa e non è neanche detto che la loro consapevolezza di quel che intendono sia piena.
> C'è chi sente un desiderio sessuale di difficile contenimento :mexican: per molte persone, c'è chi vive questo desiderio come mezzo per conoscere tante persone e diversi aspetti di sé (anche perché ha magari più sfaccettature di altri), c'è chi sente il bisogno proprio di relazioni affettive ed emozionali. Ci saranno altre cose che non mi vengono in mente.
> Non mi sembra che Gatta abbia questi bisogni bensì sia estremamente coinvolta dall'aspetto immaginativo-romantico-sentimentale che, per me, dovrebbe verificare come si esprima in lei e nel marito.



Guarda Brunè, perdonami se non ho letto quello che hai scritto, ma quando leggo discorsi sulla monogamia e non...... mi pare di sentire o di leggere quelle persone che dicono: scusami tesoro... è stata soltanto una scopata causata dalla serata, dall'alcool.. essù dai..


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> secondo me, e ciò vale solo per me,
> dal momento che si indossa o ci si comporta in un determinato modo,
> ...





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ultimo, una cinquantenne che vuol fare la ventenne con trent'anni di più ben difficilmente lo farà in maniera sobria, perchè la ventenne in media non è che è sobria e misurata, come dire. Ha vent'anni e deve spaccare il culo al mondo. Ma ci sta, da una ventenne te lo aspetti, come no. Però darsi un tono da ventenne con più del doppio degli anni e farlo in maniera naturale, non artefatta e soprattutto non ridicola è molto, molto, ma molto difficile. Una ventenne che vuol fare la cinquantenne è molto più rara, ma avrebbe buone probabilità di risulatre ridicola comunque. Cioè: ogni età porta con sè dei cambiamenti. Tentare di porvi rimedio semplicemente modificando il nostro comportamento in un senso piuttosto che in un altro porta facilmente all'eccesso, se non si sta attenti. E l'eccesso di solito sfocia nel ridicolo, se non nel grottesco.


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ti sei dimenticata la cosa principale: sentirsi importanti come Femmine (o Maschi,a seconda dei casi)


Questo lo consideravo tra gli aspetti di cui si può non avere piena consapevolezza.
Anche perché mi domando perché si debba avere bisogno di aver conferme in questo senso.
A meno che per situazioni particolari, personali o di educazione repressivo, si sia tenuta nascosta l'identità di genere e sessuale.


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi riallaccio alla mia precedente riflessione.
> Quando diverse persone dicono che la monogamia la considerano limitativa non credo che intendano la stessa cosa e non è neanche detto che la loro consapevolezza di quel che intendono sia piena.
> C'è chi sente un desiderio sessuale di difficile contenimento :mexican: per molte persone, c'è chi vive questo desiderio come mezzo per conoscere tante persone e diversi aspetti di sé (anche perché ha magari più sfaccettature di altri), c'è chi sente il bisogno proprio di relazioni affettive ed emozionali. Ci saranno altre cose che non mi vengono in mente.
> Non mi sembra che Gatta abbia questi bisogni bensì sia estremamente coinvolta dall'aspetto immaginativo-romantico-sentimentale che, per me, dovrebbe verificare come si esprima in lei e nel marito.


Sono tutti bisogni.
In qualsiasi di questi casi non c'è amore, mai, non c'è disposizione sincera verso l'altro,
ma la soddisfazione di un desiderio nostro.
Che sia sessuale o meno (ma il sesso prima o poi rientra sempre, nessuno di questi bisogni resta mai platonico!), non cambia la sostanza delle cose.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> assolutamente sì.
> Il problema è che, se io, quando tra mooolto tempo avrò 50 anni, andrò a cercare dei vestiti, li proverò, li comprerò , li indosserò e andrò in giro per fare dire "slurp" a qualche uomo... sarà venuto il momento della botta in testa.
> Per il mio modo di vedere, eh?
> Perchè credo, magari immotivatamente, che il tempo non sia passato solo per fare dei danni.


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::up:


----------



## perplesso (7 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non è proprio così... Questa come altre frasi fanno parte di tutte le cose che si dicono in quel preciso momento.
> Come quando ci si incazza con qualcuno, si tende a esagerare un pochino e a dire cose che poi si vorrebbe non avere mai dette perché non ci appartengono. Anche io in alcuni momenti ho pensato (ma non detto) che la monogamia è contro natura. Anzi, forse lo penso ancora. Poi nella vita mi rendo conto che è per me la miglior condizione. Quindi sono apertamente in contraddizione con le mie convinzioni.


tra l'essere contro natura e l'andare stretta ci passa un mondo....tu ad esempio nella monogamia ci staresti bene

tua moglie no.      io,dubito.     Gatta80...deve capirlo,io a senso direi di no,ma la situazione non è abbastanza chiara da essere conclusivi.

Le convizioni sono tali se basate su dati solidi,altrimenti sono belinate.   

Ora,se vuoi tocca pure ferro o quel che vuoi.

Io ti ho sempre scritto,se ricordi,che il problema non è il ganzo di tua moglie in sè,infatti come vedi è bastato parlargli chiaro e (al netto delle cose che dici di non poter dire qui) si è dato.

Il problema è ciò che tua moglie sente di aver bisogno.    e che ritiene tu non possa darle


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Guarda Brunè, perdonami se non ho letto quello che hai scritto, ma quando leggo discorsi sulla monogamia e non...... mi pare di sentire o di leggere quelle persone che dicono: scusami tesoro... è stata soltanto una scopata causata dalla serata, dall'alcool.. essù dai..


Avresti dovuto leggere :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Dire che la monogamia va stretta è un fatto,capirne il motivo recondito è una savana in cui puoi trovare la pantera, il leone, la iena, il fagiano, il tordo e tutto il bestiario che ci si vuol mettere dentro.
> 
> Ovvio che poi i motivi per cui io posso trovare ragionevole il prendere certe direzioni agli incroci della vita siano diversi da quelli degli altri,alla fine è questo il senso di scrivere di vicende così personali su di un forum
> 
> Perchè si spera che qualcuno dia lo schiaffo giusto al telescopio e ci faccia vedere le stelle


Certo, in un certo senso hai ragione. In pratica ho sempre sostenuto che tutti o quasi le persone che entrano qua dentro, hanno e conoscono le risposte, solo che vogliono sentirsele ripetere all'infinito per poi riuscire a farle proprie e rifletterci seriamente. Forse eh...e comunque non per tutti, e visto la differenti squadre tra traditi e traditori... 

Il senso del mio primo messaggio non era comunque un marcare una tua frase che poteva essere scontata, quanto invece riuscire una benedetta volta prendere delle frasi-consiglio che possano allargare diversamente gli orizzonti e non incentrarsi sempre sulla voglia sessuale che ormai sembra essere diventata unico spunto.


----------



## perplesso (7 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi riallaccio alla mia precedente riflessione.
> Quando diverse persone dicono che la monogamia la considerano limitativa non credo che intendano la stessa cosa e non è neanche detto che la loro consapevolezza di quel che intendono sia piena.
> C'è chi sente un desiderio sessuale di difficile contenimento :mexican: per molte persone, c'è chi vive questo desiderio come mezzo per conoscere tante persone e diversi aspetti di sé (anche perché ha magari più sfaccettature di altri), c'è chi sente il bisogno proprio di relazioni affettive ed emozionali. Ci saranno altre cose che non mi vengono in mente.
> Non mi sembra che Gatta abbia questi bisogni bensì sia estremamente coinvolta dall'aspetto immaginativo-romantico-sentimentale che, per me, dovrebbe verificare come si esprima in lei e nel marito.


ti contraddici.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Sono tutti bisogni.
> In qualsiasi di questi casi non c'è amore, mai, non c'è disposizione sincera verso l'altro,
> ma la soddisfazione di un desiderio nostro.
> Che sia sessuale o meno (ma il sesso prima o poi rientra sempre), non cambia la sostanza delle cose.


Sai che secondo me cambia molto, invece?
E' come se avessimo un'auto che non funziona, cambia se è perché ha finito la benzina o perché ha rotto il semiasse o se è rotto il sistema elettronico di controllo per farla funzionare.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avresti dovuto leggere :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Pardon :smile:


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2014)

principale? non direi.è un elemento tra gli altri 





perplesso ha detto:


> Ti sei dimenticata la cosa principale: sentirsi importanti come Femmine (o Maschi,a seconda dei casi)


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> t
> 
> Il problema è ciò che tua moglie sente di aver bisogno.    e che ritiene tu non possa darle



Anch'io sento dei bisogni che mia moglie non può darmi.
Quindi?
Non sono monogamo, è questa la conseguenza?
Può darsi, ma ho concluso che mia moglie e la mia famiglia valgono di più di questi bisogni, e non ho rimpianto alcuno se non li soddisfo.
A questa scelta ci si deve arrivare, se lo si vuole.
Altrimenti... si può sempre vivere da single e darsi da fare.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ti contraddici.


 non mi pare.
Ho fatto un discorso di complessità.
Gatta ha bisogni (io userei desideri, però) sentimentali che non è detto che non possa trovare soddisfatti nella relazione matrimoniale, anche se ora non lo sono.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai che secondo me cambia molto, invece?
> E' come se avessimo un'auto che non funziona, cambia se è perché ha finito la benzina o perché ha rotto il semiasse o se è rotto il sistema elettronico di controllo per farla funzionare.




Ti sei scordata i freni. :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (7 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> principale? non direi.è un elemento tra gli altri


se così fosse,nessuno si indignerebbe per il fatto che il marito/moglie va a letto con altri.....


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Anch'io sento dei bisogni che mia moglie non può darmi.
> Quindi?
> Non sono monogamo, è questa la conseguenza?
> Può darsi, ma ho concluso che mia moglie e la mia famiglia valgono di più di questi bisogni, e non ho rimpianto alcuno se non li soddisfo.
> ...


Questa per molti non è una soluzione perché da single, anche dandosi molto da fare, non è detto che si trovi soddisfazione con sufficiente frequenza e regolarità ed avere la minestra a casa è una rassicurazione quando non si trovano hamburger od ostriche disponibili.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti sei scordata i freni. :rotfl:


:up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Però il quel caso l'auto va anche troppo.


----------



## perplesso (7 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> non mi pare.
> Ho fatto un discorso di complessità.
> Gatta ha bisogni (io userei desideri, però) sentimentali che non è detto che non possa trovare soddisfatti nella relazione matrimoniale, anche se ora non lo sono.


Se Gatta80 si è lasciata coinvolgere in un gioco di sguardi,sorrisi,etc....e ora sente che la sua volontà vacilla di fronte ad una mail ben costruita.....tenderei ad escludere che quello che desidera si possa trovare ancora nel matrimonio.

Io resto dell'idea che lei voglia cedere,ma non vuole ammetterlo,neppure a se stessa.   e chiede a noi di spiegarle come si sono sentiti e soprattutto sentite le persone che hanno vissuto un'esperienza come la sua,per capire se potrebbe sopportare gli eventuali sensi di colpa.


----------



## perplesso (7 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo, in un certo senso hai ragione. In pratica ho sempre sostenuto che tutti o quasi le persone che entrano qua dentro, hanno e conoscono le risposte, solo che vogliono sentirsele ripetere all'infinito per poi riuscire a farle proprie e rifletterci seriamente. Forse eh...e comunque non per tutti, e visto la differenti squadre tra traditi e traditori...
> 
> Il senso del mio primo messaggio non era comunque un marcare una tua frase che poteva essere scontata, quanto invece riuscire una benedetta volta prendere delle frasi-consiglio che possano allargare diversamente gli orizzonti e non incentrarsi sempre sulla voglia sessuale che ormai sembra essere diventata unico spunto.


Il sesso è sempre il punto di partenza,altrimenti dovremmo considerare tradimento quasi tutto.

la cosa poi delle differenti squadre continua a farmi sorridere.....non stiamo parlando di Roma-Juve.

Parliamo di cose per loro stessa natura fluide che vogliamo cristallizzare a forza


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> se così fosse,nessuno si indignerebbe per il fatto che il marito/moglie va a letto con altri.....



Ci si indigna perché si viene ingannati, perché viene sbattuto in faccia di non essere abbastanza, quando anche l'altro non era tutto ma era abbastanza.
Poi, scusa se è il tuo, se uno mi dice che mi tradisce per sentirsi importante come Maschio (e non dubito che sia una ragione molto presente) io penso che è un deficiente.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Il sesso è sempre il punto di partenza,altrimenti dovremmo considerare tradimento quasi tutto.
> 
> la cosa poi delle differenti squadre continua a farmi sorridere.....non stiamo parlando di Roma-Juve.
> 
> Parliamo di cose per loro stessa natura fluide che vogliamo cristallizzare a forza



E' vero il sesso è il punto di partenza, qua dentro però, di solito non siamo al punto di partenza, siamo la dove il cammino c'è stato e va valutato il tutto rendendo il sesso uno tra i tanti ingredienti da dosare. 

Sulle squadre: non scordarti che non stai discutendo solo con me ma anche con chi è appena entrato e vede diversamente da come vedo io o tu o chi da tempo è qua dentro, quindi chi entra "purtroppo" ma giustamente le differenze l fa.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci si indigna perché si viene ingannati, perché viene sbattuto in faccia di non essere abbastanza, quando anche l'altro non era tutto ma era abbastanza.
> Poi, scusa se è il tuo, se uno mi dice che mi tradisce per sentirsi importante come Maschio (e non dubito che sia una ragione molto presente) io penso che è un deficiente.


Lo è.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Se Gatta80 si è lasciata coinvolgere in un gioco di sguardi,sorrisi,etc....e ora sente che la sua volontà vacilla di fronte ad una mail ben costruita.....tenderei ad escludere che quello che desidera si possa trovare ancora nel matrimonio.
> 
> Io resto dell'idea che lei voglia cedere,ma non vuole ammetterlo,neppure a se stessa.   e chiede a noi di spiegarle come si sono sentiti e soprattutto sentite le persone che hanno vissuto un'esperienza come la sua,per capire se potrebbe sopportare gli eventuali sensi di colpa.


Perché pensi che non si possa trovare in un matrimonio? Cosa sta dando quell'uomo con i suoi messaggi? Sta parlando all'immaginario erotico di Gatta, immaginario che lei non aveva mai visto stimolato in quel modo. Non può essere stimolato, con maggiori conferme che si tratti di cose reali, in una relazione matrimoniale? 

Sul secondo aspetto non giurerei su nulla. Una persona può essere convinta di una cosa, dare l'impressione di cercarne un'altra e avere bisogno di tutt'altro.


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2014)

scusa, non ci arrivo





perplesso ha detto:


> se così fosse,nessuno si indignerebbe per il fatto che il marito/moglie va a letto con altri.....


----------



## perplesso (7 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci si indigna perché si viene ingannati, perché viene sbattuto in faccia di non essere abbastanza, quando anche l'altro non era tutto ma era abbastanza.
> Poi, scusa se è il tuo, se uno mi dice che mi tradisce per sentirsi importante come Maschio (e non dubito che sia una ragione molto presente) io penso che è un deficiente.


si inganna la Donna (o l'uomo) e la Persona.    ti inganno se ti prometto che sarai sempre l'unica o che mi basterai a vita.

ma ci si dimentica spesso che uno dei motivi per cui si tradisce o si viene traditi è perchè ci si dimentica di dare il giusto peso all'intesa sessuale in una coppia.

Per dato empirico e quindi non necessariamente scientifico,posso dirti che un errore comune che riscontro specialmente nelle donne è l'illudersi che se le cose a letto non vanno subito bene,possono cambiare nel tempo.

l'intesa ci dev'essere da subito,nel tempo si può certo affinare,per questo quasi tutti anche qui sul forum affermano di preferire il sesso che si fa a 35-40 anni rispetto a quello che si fa a 20.

Non trascurate il sentirsi/essere gratificati come Maschi o Femmine. è un errore


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché pensi che non si possa trovare in un matrimonio? Cosa sta dando quell'uomo con i suoi messaggi? Sta parlando all'immaginario erotico di Gatta, immaginario che lei non aveva mai visto stimolato in quel modo. Non può essere stimolato, con maggiori conferme che si tratti di cose reali, in una relazione matrimoniale?
> 
> Sul secondo aspetto non giurerei su nulla. Una persona può essere convinta di una cosa, dare l'impressione di cercarne un'altra e avere bisogno di tutt'altro.



Concordo.


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa per molti non è una soluzione perché da single, anche dandosi molto da fare, non è detto che si trovi soddisfazione con sufficiente frequenza e regolarità ed avere la minestra a casa è una rassicurazione quando non si trovano hamburger od ostriche disponibili.


E questa va detto, sì, è così.
E va detto che alla lunga mangiare ostriche tutti i giorni stufa come può stufare una minestra.
Una buona varietà nell'alimentazione è necessaria, anche nella frugalità del pranzare a casa.
Mangiare bene e il giusto, senza eccessi di gola, ma con una buona varietà di sapori, sufficientemente stuzzicante
per stimolare l'appetito.
Regole valide per un matrimonio.


----------



## perplesso (7 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché pensi che non si possa trovare in un matrimonio? Cosa sta dando quell'uomo con i suoi messaggi? Sta parlando all'immaginario erotico di Gatta, immaginario che lei non aveva mai visto stimolato in quel modo. Non può essere stimolato, con maggiori conferme che si tratti di cose reali, in una relazione matrimoniale?
> 
> Sul secondo aspetto non giurerei su nulla. Una persona può essere convinta di una cosa, dare l'impressione di cercarne un'altra e avere bisogno di tutt'altro.


Io ho sempre ritenuto che non sia possibile che una singola persona ci dia tutto.  altrimenti non avremmo bisogno di amici,per dire.   E uno dei problemi classici di un matrimonio è la tendenza,specialmente degli uomini ma non solo loro...è di dare per scontato l'altro/a e smettere di guardare

nel caso di Gatta80,il tipo le sta appunto stimolando un lato che finora è rimasto in sonno.   e Gatta sta scoprendo che di questo suo lato ha voglia.   che poi secondo me e secondo altri qui il tipo faccia tutto questo solo per avere l'amante giovane al guinzaglio può essere la lettura giusta come no,ma direi che non siamo lontani dalla verità.


----------



## perplesso (7 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa, non ci arrivo


vedi la risposta data a Brunetta,post 839


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> si inganna la Donna (o l'uomo) e la Persona.    ti inganno se ti prometto che sarai sempre l'unica o che mi basterai a vita.
> 
> ma ci si dimentica spesso che *uno dei motivi per cui si tradisce o si viene traditi è perchè ci si dimentica di dare il giusto peso all'intesa sessuale in una coppia*.
> 
> ...


Il primo grassetto mi sembra un assunto tutto da dimostrare e qui smentito.
Sul secondo grassetto dissento parzialmente. Un conto è l'attrazione un'altra l'intesa. Inoltre non credo che esista più (ammesso sia mai esistito) chi si sposa senza aver fatto esperienza sessuale insieme e neppure credo che dopo un'esperienza del tutto deludente si continui a spedire gli inviti (fatta eccezione per Feather).


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Io ho sempre ritenuto che non sia possibile che una singola persona ci dia tutto.  altrimenti non avremmo bisogno di amici,per dire.   E uno dei problemi classici di un matrimonio è la tendenza,specialmente degli uomini ma non solo loro...è di dare per scontato l'altro/a e smettere di guardare
> 
> nel caso di Gatta80,il tipo le sta appunto stimolando un lato che finora è rimasto in sonno.   e Gatta sta scoprendo che di questo suo lato ha voglia.   che poi secondo me e secondo altri qui il tipo faccia tutto questo solo per avere l'amante giovane al guinzaglio può essere la lettura giusta come no,ma direi che non siamo lontani dalla verità.


Adattati alla situazione di Gatta80.
Un amico non è alternativo a un altro amico.
L'amante di Gatta80 è invece alternativo al marito, in termini di
coinvolgimento emotivo/sentimentale e presto sessuale.
Questo è il problema.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> *Io ho sempre ritenuto che non sia possibile che una singola persona ci dia tutto*.  altrimenti non avremmo bisogno di amici,per dire.   E uno dei problemi classici di un matrimonio è la tendenza,specialmente degli uomini ma non solo loro...è di dare per scontato l'altro/a e smettere di guardare
> 
> nel caso di Gatta80,il tipo le sta appunto stimolando un lato che finora è rimasto in sonno.   e Gatta sta scoprendo che di questo suo lato *ha voglia*.   che poi secondo me e secondo altri qui il tipo faccia tutto questo solo per avere l'amante giovane al guinzaglio può essere la lettura giusta come no,ma direi che non siamo lontani dalla verità.


Io ho sempre ritenuto che volere tutto è un'esigenza infantile che viene gradualmente abbandonata durante l'adolescenza fino all'acquisizione del senso del proprio e altrui limite.
In questo quadro si può aver voglia di tante cose e capire che non si possono avere, anche per il proprio bene.


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> si inganna la Donna (o l'uomo) e la Persona.    ti inganno se ti prometto che sarai sempre l'unica o che mi basterai a vita.
> 
> ma ci si dimentica spesso che uno dei motivi per cui si tradisce o si viene traditi è perchè ci si dimentica di dare* il giusto peso all'intesa sessuale in una coppia*.
> 
> ...


sì, sì, per carità è una componente importante.ma nel definire una priorità come persona non penserei all'essere femmina gratificata (onestamente nella mia vita questa è una parte anche satura) ma donna che è arrivata a costruire qualcosa fortificando la propria personalità.
fra parentesi credo che un compagno/a realizzato e con l'attitudine all'evoluzione sia anche più attraente da tutti i punti di vista e che sia meno facile stancarsene


----------



## perplesso (7 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il primo grassetto mi sembra un assunto tutto da dimostrare e qui smentito.
> Sul secondo grassetto dissento parzialmente. Un conto è l'attrazione un'altra l'intesa. Inoltre non credo che esista più (ammesso sia mai esistito) chi si sposa senza aver fatto esperienza sessuale insieme e neppure credo che dopo un'esperienza del tutto deludente si continui a spedire gli inviti (fatta eccezione per Feather).


Qui smentito riferito al caso di Gatta?   beh non direi,se fosse veramente così,per Gatta il tipo sarebbe rimasto trasparente.

L'altro caso....per dirlo con certezza ognuno dovrebbe aver avuto un termine di paragone,invece se facciamo il conto di tutte le storie in cui lui/lei si sono sposati con il primo/a con cui sono stati....ne abbiamo avuti parecchie

ed in quanti casi abbiamo letto che con l'amante lui/lei ha provato sensazioni finora ignote?

Possiamo dire che oggi raramente ci si sposa vergini,ma i casi in cui ci si sposa senza aver realmente capito cosa sia il piacere per noi sono ancora un tot....


----------



## perplesso (7 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Adattati alla situazione di Gatta80.
> Un amico non è alternativo a un altro amico.
> L'amante di Gatta80 è invece alternativo al marito, in termini di
> coinvolgimento emotivo/sentimentale e presto sessuale.
> Questo è il problema.


alternativo non direi.  complementare ed integrativo probabilmente.   si tratterà di capire poi le proporzioni


----------



## perplesso (7 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, sì, per carità è una componente importante.ma nel definire una priorità come persona non penserei all'essere femmina gratificata (onestamente nella mia vita questa è una parte anche satura) ma donna che è arrivata a costruire qualcosa fortificando la propria personalità.
> fra parentesi credo che un compagno/a realizzato e con l'attitudine all'evoluzione sia anche più attraente da tutti i punti di vista e che sia meno facile stancarsene


l'evoluzione della personalità comprende sia  la donna che la femmina (e viceversa)

Diceva un saggio che la maturazione sta nel punto di equilibrio raggiunto tra le diverse esigenze.  se si trascura una parte in favore di un'altra all'equilibrio non si arriva


----------



## perplesso (7 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho sempre ritenuto che volere tutto è un'esigenza infantile che viene gradualmente abbandonata durante l'adolescenza fino all'acquisizione del senso del proprio e altrui limite.
> In questo quadro si può aver voglia di tante cose e capire che non si possono avere, anche per il proprio bene.


se io volessi essere il centravanti della Roma oggi, sarei da ricovero.

se volessi un lavoro che mi dia gratificazione e che non mi faccia venire voglia di dare fuoco a colleghi/clienti/etc non la troverei un'esigenza infantile,ma il minimo per una vita serena

il concetto di bene personale è appunto soggettivo.....il bene di Gatta lo può sapere solo Gatta.

io posso dirle che quello che ci sta raccontando mi suona come un dejà vù e che l'equilibrio per molti si è trovato in una soluzione che definirei...Tebana 

Se anche per Gatta sia questa la soluzione può capirlo solo lei,noi possiamo solo prospettargliela come ipotesi.


----------



## Rabarbaro (7 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti, sono nuova, è la prima volta che scrivo ma vi leggo già da un po'. Ho bisogno di voi, dei vostri consigli, perchè sono in una situazione di stallo da cui non riesco ad uscire. Cercherò di sintetizzare il più possibile. Ho 35 anni, sposata da 5 ma conviviamo da 9 e stiamo insieme da quasi 12 anni. Amo mio marito, me ne sono pazzamente innamorata da quando ero all'Università e insieme abbiamo condiviso esperienze, siamo cresciuti, abbiamo fatto viaggi bellissimi, e nel tempo costruito e conquistato tutto ciò che di bello abbiamo ora. Non abbiamo ancora figli ma ne vorremmo. Lui..che dire, è sempre presente, mi riempie di attenzioni, mi dimostra ogni giorno quello che prova per me. Del sesso..non posso proprio lamentarmi, il desiderio c'è e non stiamo mai lontani più di qualche giorno..ma dopo tanti anni insieme..la passione non è quella degli inizi. Penso sia normalissimo, e credo che anzi, conservare una sessualità cmq soddisfacente anche dopo anni sia già qualcosa di prezioso. Premetto che in 12 anni insieme la fedeltà da parte mia è stata totale, ma senza sforzi, rinunce o savrifici, è stato per me del tutto naturale essergli fedele. Finché.. aime', solito maledetto cliché! Sul lavoro conosco un uomo, all'inizio dell'estate scorsa..48 anni, sposato, due figli. Bello, elegante, intrigante. Cominciano fra noi gli sguardi, quando capita di incontrarci, qualche battuta, più o meno maliziosa, qualche scambio di email, più o meno professionale..finché una sera non passa a trovarmi nella mia stanza..sono sola, è tardi..ci baciamo, con moooolta passione. Da li' cominciamo a scriverci tutti i giorni, a raccontarci molto di noi..ma ci incontriamo solo poche volte fuori, e niente sesso, solo baci e altro.. Io non la vivo bene, l'attrazione tra noi è fortissima, ma non vivo bene quest'avventura perchè va contro tutto ciò in cui ho sempre creduto, la lealtà e la sincerita' verso chi amo e chi mi ama, il rispetto. Ok ho riscoperto sensazioni ed emozioni forti, una passione ossessiva, forte, che non provavo da tempo. Ma a che prezzo!?mi sento falsa, so che tradisco la persona più importante della mia vita, che crede ed ha fiducia in me. Lui, invece, dice di non essere mai stato cosi' bene in vita sua, mi racconta che la moglie da tempo non prova piu' desiderio per lui, che si sente bene quando sta con me, che mi desidera moltissimo. E vorrebbe una relazione stabile. Io sono in crisi e decido di chiudere.


Ciao Gatta80!

Tu sei vittima di una terribile maleficio!
Quando oseervo il mondo che ti circonda attraverso il buco di un faggio centenario potrestiscoprire creature della cui esistenza eri all'oscuro, quali tritoni verdi che creano spade di ghiaccio con le loro narici prensili, cristalli di spato d'islanda che ruggiscono come leoni mentre scavano lunghissime gallerie negli occhi minuscoli delle formiche ruvide ed anche donne fortissime, dallo sguardo fiero e maestoso, che si stagliano granitiche sulle erte scoigliere e fungere da frangiflutti contro un mare d'acido blu che urla e ribolle, ma si liquefano come orina di lenure appena si sentono desiderate da un collega d'ufficio, meglio se vecchio, sposato e con abbondante prole.
Tutte queste creature mitiche esistono nell'oltremondo, un po' dopo la strada che non porta da nessuna parte ed appena prima del villaggio degli alambicchi sempre pieni.
E tutte loro ti attorniano anche se tu non le vedi, anche se tu ignori la loro esistenza ed anche se molti non crederanno mai, neppure vedendole, che esse siano parte della realtà alternativa che si compenetra con la nostra!
Ovviamente i mondi dovranno restare separati, pena la sovversione del tempo e dello spazio, lo stravolgimento delle leggi della natura e l'accartocciamento della logica del mondo!
Ma il maleficio che ti ha colta, e che tu hai attirato stoltamente su di te non raccogliendo le deiezioni del cane portato a passeggio, non gettando due soldi nel berretto del suonatore di organetto all'angolo della strada e, soprattutto, non tenedo addosso le mutande durante i tentativi di copula non benedetti da un patti di perenne fedeltà, ti ha catapultata nella dimensione dell'oltremondo onirico e spirituale!
Ora, raccogli la merda, dài a chi ne ha veramente bisogno e tieni le mutande addosso!
Solo così, forse, il maleficio ti verrà tolto!

Ciao!


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Qui smentito riferito al caso di Gatta?   beh non direi,se fosse veramente così,per Gatta il tipo sarebbe rimasto trasparente.
> 
> L'altro caso....per dirlo con certezza ognuno dovrebbe aver avuto un termine di paragone,invece se facciamo il conto di tutte le storie in cui lui/lei si sono sposati con il primo/a con cui sono stati....ne abbiamo avuti parecchie
> 
> ...




http://www.tradimento.net/49-amore-e-sesso/19989-qualcuno-mi-spieghi?p=1269328&viewfull=1#post1269328
http://www.tradimento.net/49-amore-e-sesso/19989-qualcuno-mi-spieghi?p=1269348&viewfull=1#post1269348


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> alternativo non direi.  complementare ed integrativo probabilmente.   si tratterà di capire poi le proporzioni


Nel momento in cui l'amante allontana in qualche modo Gatta80 dal marito (ed è innegabile che accada), come detto in un suo post,  è da considerarsi alternativo, altro che complementare.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> *se io volessi essere il centravanti della Roma oggi, sarei da ricovero.
> 
> se volessi un lavoro che mi dia gratificazione e che non mi faccia venire voglia di dare fuoco a colleghi/clienti/etc non la troverei un'esigenza infantile,ma il minimo per una vita serena
> *
> ...


Ma lei non è un matrimonio infelice con un uomo cattivo e con il quale non c'è comunicazione sessuale.
Lei sta dialogando con il terzino della Solbiatese e le piacerebbe che fosse Christiano Ronaldo


----------



## perplesso (7 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/49-amore-e-sesso/19989-qualcuno-mi-spieghi?p=1269328&viewfull=1#post1269328
> http://www.tradimento.net/49-amore-e-sesso/19989-qualcuno-mi-spieghi?p=1269348&viewfull=1#post1269348


Non mi pare che Gatta cerchi il Principe Azzurro,nè che non abbia cercato di rinnovare la propria unione col marito.

ma se l'uomo che dovrebbe conoscerla meglio di tutte non le fa scattare quello che uno sguardo o una mail del tipo le fa scattare,va presa in considerazione anche l'ipotesi che ci sono cose che....anche se richieste e tentate...non si possono avere da quella persona o da quella relazione.

Tu a me puoi chiedere di accompagnarti a vedere Caravaggio.   se mi chiedi di andare a vedere Warhol mi do malato.

se ripassi i miei interventi in questo 3d,noteresti che a Gatta ho suggerito di parlare col marito.  Non certo del fatto che ci sta il tipo al lavoro che vuole fare di lei la propria amante.    quella è una cosa che solo Gatta può risolvere.

Però parlare al marito delle sensazioni che il tipo le suscita.    che so,può parlare del fatto che non l'abbracci abbastanza o che l'abbracci troppo.

Poi sai....quello che scrivo va sempre tenuto al netto della mia diffidenza verso l'Ipse Dixit verso chi crede di poter contenere il sentire umano in un libro.

Per cui le cose che mi hai linkato certo sono interessanti,ma non le vedo universali


----------



## Sterminator (7 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Su questo sono d'accordo.
> Senza farne un dogma.
> Tenendo conto che io avevo 20 anni nel 1987.
> E allora andavano di moda Timberland, jeans Arman, Moncler, cintura Elcharro.
> Io oggi non mi vestirei più così.


Io nell'87 avevo 31 anni e Timberland,jeans Armani&C e Moncler&C li usavo ed uso tuttora non essendo un tipo da giacca e cravatta...

pe' te so' pagliacci quelli de 57anni co' le Timberland?..annamo bene....ahahah


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Non mi pare che Gatta cerchi il Principe Azzurro,nè che non abbia cercato di rinnovare la propria unione col marito.
> 
> ma se l'uomo che dovrebbe conoscerla meglio di tutte non le fa scattare quello che uno sguardo o una mail del tipo le fa scattare,va presa in considerazione anche l'ipotesi che ci sono cose che....anche se richieste e tentate...non si possono avere da quella persona o da quella relazione.
> 
> ...


Concordo sul grassetto.
Un libro può illuminare parte del mondo e aiutare a completare la propria visione. Di universale non c'è nulla a parte che "abbiamo bisogni che dobbiamo soddisfare e una persona sola non basta":carneval:


----------



## perplesso (7 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Nel momento in cui l'amante allontana in qualche modo Gatta80 dal marito (ed è innegabile che accada), come detto in un suo post,  è da considerarsi alternativo, altro che complementare.


Mah.  il tipo a mollare la famiglia per Gatta non ci pensa.  Gatta idem per lui.

l'unico allontanamento possibile è dato da un innamoramento che francamente non ha ragione di esistere se non per ragioni tattiche di lui.

tu per primo stai constatando che tua moglie ad allontanarsi da te non ci ha mai realmente pensato.   l'allontanamento lo hai visto più tu di lei

e lo stai vedendo anche nel caso di Gatta,ma non c'è.  fidati


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Io nell'87 avevo 31 anni e Timberland,jeans Armani&C e Moncler&C li usavo ed uso tuttora non essendo un tipo da giacca e cravatta...
> 
> pe' te so' pagliacci quelli de 57anni co' le Timberland?..annamo bene....ahahah


Insieme al Moncler , i pantaloni con le tasche a fiorellini, corti con la caviglia scoperta e il ciuffo sì :carneval:


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho sempre ritenuto che volere tutto è un'esigenza infantile che viene gradualmente abbandonata durante l'adolescenza fino all'acquisizione del senso del proprio e altrui limite.
> In questo quadro si può aver voglia di tante cose e capire che non si possono avere, anche per il proprio bene.


:up:
Visto che hai iniziato tu con le auto, continuo io.
Da ragazzi si fantasticava sulle belle auto, poi al momento di acquistare la prima si guardavano i soldi disponibili
e l'acquisto era più un compromesso che altro. Per me fu un quasi rottame usato.
Si pensava allora che da adulti o uomini maturi si sarebbe riusciti a coronare quel sogno.
Che per me era l'auto sportiva.
D'altronde noi viviamo con dei desideri che ci accompagnano tutta la vita, e ci rendono vivi.
Poi passano gli anni... e io invece che col coupè mi son trovato a guidare l'utilitaria, la berlinetta, la monovolume...
Un po' di insoddisfazione mi era rimasta...
Però con la monovolume ne trovavo altre... per esempio aveva un grande bagagliaio e io caricavo le biciclette per andare in gita. Su una coupè non avrei mai potuto farlo... si scoprono cose nuove e positive comunque, anche in quelli che si credono compromessi...
Intanto con gli anni questa voglia di coupè era svanita... non mi interessava più. Ero cambiato e cresciuto, cambiate erano le mie esigenze e una macchina stretta e bassa non l'avrei più sopportata.
Un giorno arriva uno che conosco col Porsche Cayenne... che macchina. Da bauscia ma bella, almeno per me.
Ecco riapparire il sogno. La guardo, la scruto, è la'uto che vorrei.
Però, però... non me la posso permettere.
Anche usata consuma troppo, costa troppo di manutenzione.
Sarebbe un acquisto stupido.
Ho cambiato la macchina e ho preso un fuoristrada coreano usato di pari dimensioni, sono contento e mi ci trovo benissimo. E' adatto a me, alle mie esigenze, alle mie finanze. Compromesso? No, mi piace. 
Non mi fa impazzire, ma mi piace molto. 
Il sogno è là, ma rimane un sogno, perché se si fosse concretizzato si sarebbe tramutato in un incubo.
E poi nella vita è anche bello avere qualcosa da desiderare che non si è ottenuto.


----------



## perplesso (7 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo sul grassetto.
> Un libro può illuminare parte del mondo e aiutare a completare la propria visione. Di universale non c'è nulla a parte che "abbiamo bisogni che dobbiamo soddisfare e una persona sola non basta":carneval:


ho anche detto che è una prova empirica quella che porto e non ancora una verità scientifica.   solo che al momento le prove a contrario si sfarinano velocemente.....


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> *l'evoluzione della personalità comprende sia  la donna che la femmina *(e viceversa)
> 
> Diceva un saggio che la maturazione sta nel punto di equilibrio raggiunto tra le diverse esigenze.  se si trascura una parte in favore di un'altra all'equilibrio non si arriva


che tedio.
ma quella è una cosa che mi ha dato la natura, passiamo al resto e alle conquiste


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Io nell'87 avevo 31 anni e Timberland,jeans Armani&C e Moncler&C li usavo ed uso tuttora non essendo un tipo da giacca e cravatta...
> 
> pe' te so' pagliacci quelli de 57anni co' le Timberland?..annamo bene....ahahah


Tutto rigorosamente contraffatto o di contrabbando no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Io nell'87 avevo 31 anni e Timberland,jeans Armani&C e Moncler&C li usavo ed uso tuttora non essendo un tipo da giacca e cravatta...
> 
> pe' te so' pagliacci quelli de 57anni co' le Timberland?..annamo bene....ahahah


naaaaa... eri un paninaro?:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (7 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Insieme al Moncler , i pantaloni con le tasche a fiorellini, corti con la caviglia scoperta e il ciuffo sì :carneval:


cosi' te conci te...gia' te vedo...ahahah


----------



## Sterminator (7 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> naaaaa... eri un paninaro?:mrgreen:


AAAACCCCHHHIIII????

maccheccazz ne sai che certe Timberland so' no' spettacolo....

me dispias' ma te levo 100 punti..ocio....ahahah


----------



## JON (7 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> AAAACCCCHHHIIII????
> 
> maccheccazz ne sai che certe Timberland so' no' spettacolo....
> 
> me dispias' ma te levo 100 punti..ocio....ahahah


Uè, chi si risente. Allora ci stai! Cominciavamo a preoccuparci.


----------



## lolapal (7 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'equazione donna con scarsa esperienza = rincoglionita mi da sui nervi.
> Che l'uomo debba mentire per portarsi a letto una donna è un'idea che avete voi uomini forse è per questo che qualcuno, non tutti, la mette ancora in atto.


QUOTO CON FURORE!!!

:smile:


----------



## JON (7 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> QUOTO CON FURORE!!!
> 
> :smile:


 Se ci pensi il rincoglionimento, cronologicamente parlando, arriva con l'età e quindi anche con l'esperienza.

Quando si è giovani si è solo istintivi.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> AAAACCCCHHHIIII????
> 
> maccheccazz ne sai che certe Timberland so' no' spettacolo....
> 
> me dispias' ma te levo 100 punti..ocio....ahahah


Proletario, nonno stronzo.


----------



## lolapal (7 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Dire che la monogamia va stretta è un fatto,capirne il motivo recondito è una savana in cui puoi trovare la pantera, il leone, la iena, il fagiano, il tordo e tutto il bestiario che ci si vuol mettere dentro.
> 
> Ovvio che poi i motivi per cui io posso trovare ragionevole il prendere certe direzioni agli incroci della vita siano diversi da quelli degli altri,alla fine è *questo il senso di scrivere di vicende così personali su di un forum
> 
> Perchè si spera che qualcuno dia lo schiaffo giusto al telescopio e ci faccia vedere le stelle*


Sì.


----------



## lolapal (7 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché pensi che non si possa trovare in un matrimonio? Cosa sta dando quell'uomo con i suoi messaggi? Sta parlando all'immaginario erotico di Gatta, *immaginario che lei non aveva mai visto stimolato in quel modo. Non può essere stimolato, con maggiori conferme che si tratti di cose reali, in una relazione matrimoniale*?
> 
> Sul secondo aspetto non giurerei su nulla. *Una persona può essere convinta di una cosa, dare l'impressione di cercarne un'altra e avere bisogno di tutt'altro*.


Sul primo grassetto: è possibile, ma anche non possibile...

Sul secondo grassetto: sì, ed è per questo che bisogna guardarsi bene dentro senza avere paura ed essere sinceri con se stessi e con gli altri.


----------



## lolapal (7 Febbraio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Se ci pensi il rincoglionimento, cronologicamente parlando, arriva con l'età e quindi anche con l'esperienza.
> 
> Quando si è giovani si è solo istintivi.


Parabola discendente?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No. Dopo tanti amichetti ha trovato un amico vero.
> 
> Edit: E voci non controllate mi dicono anche pannochiodotato


:rotfl::rotfl:

Qua tutti PannochioniSuperDotatiConPrestazioniDaPornodivo. Merda. 


Cmq ho ancora 30 pagine ( oramai saranno 40 per leggere la conferma! )


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> verissimo.
> per il figlio unico i motivi possono essere questi:
> non se ne possono avere altri, non si ha nessun aiuto e il lavoro non permette di gestire più figli , economicamente non ce lo si può permettere......
> trovo che la terminologia triste applicata al figlio unico sia la più crudele usata ora .mi sbaglio?


che minchiata minerva.
Io ho una figlia sola e non sento il desiderio di farne un altro. Non l'ho mai sentito. Mi sento completo così. 

Poi ho/avuto un rapporto pessimo con mia sorella....


----------



## disincantata (7 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Qua tutti PannochioniSuperDotatiConPrestazioniDaPornodivo. Merda.
> 
> ...



Capita sai?   Anche quando pensavi di aver già avuto tanto. Ma non è la cosa più importante, anzi.


----------



## Sterminator (7 Febbraio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Uè, chi si risente. Allora ci stai! Cominciavamo a preoccuparci.


ciao...per ora ce sto...nun me fate annoia' oseno' me ne rivado...


----------



## Sterminator (7 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Proletario, nonno stronzo.


C'ho pure er Suvve e fanno pendant....TIE'...:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (7 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sul primo grassetto: *è possibile, ma anche non possibile...
> *
> Sul secondo grassetto: sì, ed è per questo che bisogna guardarsi bene dentro senza avere paura ed essere sinceri con se stessi e con gli altri.


Sul neretto: però se l'immaginario erotico di una donna ancora giovane e vitale come Gatta non riesce più ad essere stimolato dal proprio uomo è un problema, per come la vedo io.

Certo che le sensazioni erotiche in un rapporto che dura da molti anni non saranno intense e pungenti come quelle date dall'avventura con un semi-sconosciuto. Ma questo non vuole necessariamente dire che l'immaginario erotico di una moglie debba spegnersi per sempre: penso che si possa comunque sollecitarlo, magari con un altro linguaggio. Un linguaggio più familiare, magari meno elettrizzante, ma che abbia altre componenti ugualmente gratificanti.

Ovvio che per ravvivare questo tipo di comunicazione tra due persone che stanno insieme da tempo, magari tra alti e bassi, ci vuole un impegno reciproco.
 Per questo per me è fondamentale raccontarsi sempre desideri e bisogni e condividere i problemi, le sensazioni... se si smette di parlare, se si devia il percorso per andare incontro ad esperienze extra, penso sia più difficile riallacciare il discorso con il proprio partner. E si carica la relazione con altri problemi, non sempre di facile gestione.

Per questo, sul rosso, mi permetto di dire che sì, va benissimo guardarsi dentro, ma sempre lasciando aperta la comunicazione con l'altro. I problemi che coinvolgono la coppia per me andrebbero sempre affrontati insieme.


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> che minchiata minerva.
> Io ho una figlia sola e non sento il desiderio di farne un altro. Non l'ho mai sentito. Mi sento completo così.
> 
> Poi ho/avuto un rapporto pessimo con mia sorella....


temo che tu abbia sbagliato a quotare


----------



## disincantata (7 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Sul neretto: però se l'immaginario erotico di una donna ancora giovane e vitale come Gatta non riesce più ad essere stimolato dal proprio uomo è un problema, per come la vedo io.
> 
> Certo che le sensazioni erotiche in un rapporto che dura da molti anni non saranno intense e pungenti come quelle date dall'avventura con un semi-sconosciuto. Ma questo non vuole necessariamente dire che l'immaginario erotico di una moglie debba spegnersi per sempre: penso che si possa comunque sollecitarlo, magari con un altro linguaggio. Un linguaggio più familiare, magari meno elettrizzante, ma che abbia altre componenti ugualmente gratificanti.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> CHi ti dice che io non sia anche così?
> Io amo mia moglie adesso. Ma non l'amavo 25 anni fa.
> Provavo desiderio per lei come per le altre donne.
> Era una che mi piaceva, che mi faceva sobbalzare il cuore, che desideravo.
> ...


Lo dici ti stesso, accusando gli altri di esserlo. Quando parlando del probabile amante di gatta80 gli dai quei connotati di marpione che vuole solo molte scopate facili.


----------



## perplesso (7 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Lo dici ti stesso, accusando gli altri di esserlo. Quando parlando del probabile amante di gatta80 gli dai quei connotati di marpione che vuole solo molte scopate facili.


più che un marpione il quasi amante di Gatta80 mi pare più un rincoglionito.  sul fatto che voglia solo molte scopate facili credo però sia vero....


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Sul neretto: però se l'immaginario erotico di una donna ancora giovane e vitale come Gatta non riesce più ad essere stimolato dal proprio uomo è un problema, per come la vedo io.
> 
> Certo che le sensazioni erotiche in un rapporto che dura da molti anni non saranno intense e pungenti come quelle date dall'avventura con un semi-sconosciuto. Ma questo non vuole necessariamente dire che l'immaginario erotico di una moglie debba spegnersi per sempre: penso che si possa comunque sollecitarlo, magari con un altro linguaggio. Un linguaggio più familiare, magari meno elettrizzante, ma che abbia altre componenti ugualmente gratificanti.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Capita sai? Anche quando pensavi di aver già avuto tanto. Ma non è la cosa più importante, anzi.


Capita cosa?




Minerva ha detto:


> temo che tu abbia sbagliato a quotare


o non si capiva una favazza 

Ma sono 89 pagine.... ed alla fine avrei potuto farne a meno. 



Principessa ha detto:


> A me sembra un marpione... e lei infatti ci sta cascando.
> 
> Non le promette niente ma va sulla lunga scadenza, e questo si sa, a molte donne piace. Sembra "serietà"...


A me ricorda il 52 enne della mia donna fino a pochi giorni fa........ ora invece manda sms abbastanza offensivi perchè lei non ha scelto lui. il tutto tenendo sempre una porta aperta al suo ritorno. Per amore... logicamente. 
Purtroppo avevo ragione.


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Capita cosa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non sono stata chiara .nel contesto e seguendo il filo qualcosa si poteva capire


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Lo dici ti stesso, accusando gli altri di esserlo. Quando parlando del probabile amante di gatta80 gli dai quei connotati di marpione che vuole solo molte scopate facili.



Facili?
Da quando una scopata per un uomo "normale" è facile?
Forse solo per una rockstar circondata da groupie.
Ma per il resto ogni scopata extra per un uomo richiede un impegno non da poco, al minimo quello di corteggiare una donna e farla innamorare/uscire di testa/coinvolgere come accade a Gatta80 e è accaduto a mia moglie.
In seconda istanza quello di essere anche bravo a letto e soddisfare le attese erotiche della partner.
Poi di reggere alle sue richieste di maggior impegno nello storia...
Non c'è niente di facile.
In un tradimento poi hai pure il rischio che l'amante in questione diventi gelosa della moglie...
e ne pretenda il ruolo (ragion per cui la moglie è sempre raccontata come arpia, problematica e sessualmente inesistente nonché malata... ma si sa, c'è il mutuo...).


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non sono stata chiara .nel contesto e seguendo il filo qualcosa si poteva capire


...farò un corso accellerato di 'Minervese' alle serali.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Facili?
> *Da quando una scopata per un uomo "normale" è facile?
> Forse solo per una rockstar circondata da groupie.
> Ma per il resto ogni scopata extra per un uomo richiede un impegno non da poco, al minimo quello di corteggiare una donna e farla innamorare/uscire di testa/coinvolgere come accade a Gatta80 e è accaduto a mia moglie.
> ...


Danny esci di casa ogni tanto.


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> A me sembra un marpione... e lei infatti ci sta cascando.
> 
> Non le promette niente ma va sulla lunga scadenza, e questo si sa, a molte donne piace. Sembra "serietà"...



A mia mogli avevo scritto:
"Ma ti pare che una storia di sesso la vado a cercare a 400 km di distanza? Me la prendevi sotto casa.
Con te è tutta un'altra cosa".
Sì, certo: te la prendi sotto casa così tua moglie/compagna ti becca subito.
Te la prendi distante, nessuno ti scopre, non rischi troppi coinvolgimenti e quando passi di lì avvisi e si va in motel.
Questo era negli obiettivi.
Per tenere legata la cosa, un po' di poesia alla Carducci.
E promesse di amore eterno con tanto di caminetto acceso.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Per mia moglie non è stata ginnastica. Ovvio.
> Neppure per lui. Ma che ci siano state ampie giustificazioni sentimentali e di conseguenza affettive da parte di entrambi
> per nascondere il desiderio che è prevalente, è palese.
> Da ragazzo credevo nell'amore, lo identificavo in tutte le cotte che mi prendevo.
> ...




Quelli del cesso da pulire sono discorsi che facevo a vent'anni. Non mi sono dovuta sposare per capire che era così: mi sono sposata sapendo che sarebbe stato così e che ci sarebbero stati momenti tutt'altro che facili. Io non sono mai vissuta con la testa nel sacco.
Però svalutare il proprio sentire da giovane come stai facendo tu in queste parole non la trovo una cosa molto bella: come svalutare i sentimenti che possono sussistere tra altre persone.
Dire che sono paraventi per nascondere il desiderio è accollare a chi li vive ( come tua moglie o te da giovane) un'ingenuità che non è confermabile da esterni.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> più che un marpione il quasi amante di Gatta80 mi pare più un rincoglionito.  sul fatto che voglia solo molte scopate facili credo però sia vero....


Lo credo anch'io. Ma non lo dò per scontato. Non azzardo un epilogo scontato.


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Danny esci di casa ogni tanto.


Occhiverdi, l'amante di Gatta80 mi sembra che sia uscito e ancora non se la sia scopata.
Certo ci sono donne più facili.
E uomini a cui basta poco per trovarsele a letto.
Non è il mio caso.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2014)

Leggevo un po qua un po la, soprattutto i post di Brunetta e Perplesso. 

Chi scrive la sua chi la approva e magari la modifica, o magari ancora la disapprova per rispondere e dire la propria, tutto un travaglio dietro di pensieri giusti, sbagliati, meno sbagliati ecc. 

Alla fine siamo sempre alle solite, cercare chissà cosa per avere chissà quale risposta, e come al solito la risposta potrebbe essere semplice, potrebbe eh..! e se la può dare solo Gatta, guardandosi dentro, guardandosi fuori ( il marito) e prendere quella decisione dove nessuno potrebbe contestare le decisioni possibili, quali? 1) lasciare il marito e viversi la vita da single. 2) rimanere col marito e affrontare assieme a questo i problemi che Gatta pensa di avere. Ed eventualmente ci si riserva sempre il diritto di agire nella maniera migliore anche cambiando idea, sempre col rispetto di se stessi e nei confronti di colui che, non per riflesso, ma per matrimonio o magari convivenza ecc ti è accanto. 


Vabbè viva la sciallanza e ingenuità. Amen


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Facili?
> Da quando una scopata per un uomo "normale" è facile?
> Forse solo per una rockstar circondata da groupie.
> Ma per il resto ogni scopata extra per un uomo richiede un impegno non da poco, al minimo quello di corteggiare una donna e farla innamorare/uscire di testa/coinvolgere come accade a Gatta80 e è accaduto a mia moglie.
> ...


Vedi che vieni dalla mia parte? 
Ti impegneresti così tanto per qualcosa che non ti piace più di tanto?
Non so tu: io no


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Occhiverdi, l'amante di Gatta80 mi sembra che sia uscito e ancora non se la sia scopata.
> Certo ci sono donne più facili.
> E uomini a cui basta poco per trovarsele a letto.
> Non è il mio caso.


nemmeno il mio.


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ...farò un corso accellerato di 'Minervese' alle serali.


...ci rinuncio


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> [
> Non l'ho fatto con calcolo, mai.
> Solo due volte ho fatto sesso con donne che non mi coinvolgevano sentimentalmente, raccontando bugie con consapevolezza.
> Altre occasioni le bugie le raccontavo a me.
> ...


Quelli del cesso da pulire sono discorsi che facevo a vent'anni. Non mi sono dovuta sposare per capire che era così: mi sono sposata sapendo che sarebbe stato così e che ci sarebbero stati momenti tutt'altro che facili. Io non sono mai vissuta con la testa nel sacco.
Però svalutare il proprio sentire da giovane come stai facendo tu in queste parole non la trovo una cosa molto bella: come svalutare i sentimenti che possono sussistere tra altre persone.
Dire che sono paraventi per nascondere il desiderio è accollare a chi li vive ( come tua moglie o te da giovane) un'ingenuità che non è confermabile da esterni.[/QUOTE]


Ma perché è un male essere ingenui?
Lo si è quando si è giovani e si vive appellandosi alla vita degli altri.
Con gli anni si creano poi le opinioni.
E si matura.
E si comprende che quelle cotte erano spesso solo paraventi di un desiderio.
E passavano con quella.
La maturità è la voglia di amare una persona, completamente.
Da giovane non ne ero capace, credimi. Prima di saper amare un'altra persona bisogna comprendere 
se stessi. E riuscire ad amarsi.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Quelli del cesso da pulire sono discorsi che facevo a vent'anni. Non mi sono dovuta sposare per capire che era così: mi sono sposata sapendo che sarebbe stato così e che ci sarebbero stati momenti tutt'altro che facili. Io non sono mai vissuta con la testa nel sacco.
> Però svalutare il proprio sentire da giovane come stai facendo tu in queste parole non la trovo una cosa molto bella: come svalutare i sentimenti che possono sussistere tra altre persone.
> Dire che sono paraventi per nascondere il desiderio è accollare a chi li vive ( come tua moglie o te da giovane) un'ingenuità che non è confermabile da esterni.



*Ma perché è un male essere ingenui?
Lo si è quando si è giovani e si vive appellandosi alla vita degli altri.
Con gli anni si creano poi le opinioni.
E si matura.
E si comprende che quelle cotte erano spesso solo paraventi di un desiderio.
E passavano con quella.
La maturità è la voglia di amare una persona, completamente.
Da giovane non ne ero capace, credimi. Prima di saper amare un'altra persona bisogna comprendere 
se stessi. E riuscire ad amarsi.[/QUO*TE]

quoto.


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Vedi che vieni dalla mia parte?
> Ti impegneresti così tanto per qualcosa che non ti piace più di tanto?
> Non so tu: io no


Ma certo che ti devi piacere una persona per desiderarla.
E' una conditio sine qua non.
L'impegno ce lo metti per quello.
Mica ti sbatti per una che non ti piace.
Quella te le prendi al limite se proprio ti cade nel piatto e sei ubriaco
(è capitato anche a me).


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Facili?
> Da quando una scopata per un uomo "normale" è facile?
> Forse solo per una rockstar circondata da groupie.
> *Ma per il resto ogni scopata extra per un uomo richiede un impegno non da poco, al minimo quello di corteggiare una donna e farla innamorare/uscire di testa/coinvolgere come accade a Gatta80 e è accaduto a mia moglie.
> ...


ma che film ti sei fatto?


----------



## perplesso (7 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma che film ti sei fatto?


l'Autoconsolazione del Cervo a primavera,prossimamente su questi schermi.

una nuova e prestigiosa produzione Tradinet Pictures Ltd


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma certo che ti devi piacere una persona per desiderarla.
> E' una conditio sine qua non.
> L'impegno ce lo metti per quello.
> Mica ti sbatti per una che non ti piace.
> ...


Vabbè dai, non ci stiamo capendo.
Tu continui a parlare di tua moglie, io sto parlando in modo più generalizzato di dinamiche che non si è in grado di controllare. Il controllo che applichi tu, a posteriori, è funzionale a tue precise esigenze.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma che film ti sei fatto?





perplesso ha detto:


> l'Autoconsolazione del Cervo a primavera,prossimamente su questi schermi.
> 
> una nuova e prestigiosa produzione Tradinet Pictures Ltd



Mi fate capire le vostre esternazioni al neretto del post di danny.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Vabbè dai, non ci stiamo capendo.
> Tu continui a parlare di tua moglie, io sto parlando in modo più generalizzato di dinamiche che non si è in grado di controllare. Il controllo che applichi tu, a posteriori, è funzionale a tue precise esigenze.



Si stavolta ho percepito pure io la stessa cosa.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ...ci rinuncio


ma no dai. Perchè? è un corso molto interessante e poi conoscere una lingua straniera in più può sempre aiutare nel mondo del lavoro. 



Ultimo ha detto:


> nemmeno il mio.


Farmacista esclusa.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi fate capire le vostre esternazioni al neretto del post di danny.





Ultimo ha detto:


> Si stavolta ho percepito pure io la stessa cosa.


La Matraini ha già spiegato. intendavamo la stessa cosa
Danny si racconta tutte quelle cose sugli uomini per accettare che la moglie ha ceduto a lusinghe ecc ecc
Io e la Matra abbiamo esperienze diverse oppure semplicemente non ci nascondiamo dietro a questo.


----------



## animalibera (7 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Perchè la tua figa lo vuole disperatamente, la tua testa e il tuo cervello no.
> 
> E' difficile far fare alla figa la cosa giusta...
> 
> ...



:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## animalibera (7 Febbraio 2014)

A parte ogni scherzo non ho letto tutto però ho capito che non avete figli...sei sicura del rapporto con tuo marito?


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2014)

anima libera ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


anvedi che entusiamo:mrgreen:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (7 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma per il resto ogni scopata extra per un uomo richiede un impegno non da poco, al minimo quello di corteggiare una donna e *farla innamorare/uscire di testa/coinvolgere* come accade a Gatta80 e è accaduto a mia moglie.


Ma non è detto.


Poi arriva una gragnuola di clichè da paura.



> In seconda istanza quello di essere anche bravo a letto e soddisfare le attese erotiche della partner.





> Poi di reggere alle sue richieste di maggior impegno nello storia...





> Non c'è niente di facile.





> In un tradimento poi hai pure il rischio che l'amante in questione diventi gelosa della moglie...





> e ne pretenda il ruolo (ragion per cui la moglie è sempre raccontata come arpia, problematica e sessualmente inesistente nonché malata... ma si sa, c'è il mutuo...).


Tu ti sei fatto un'idea sbagliata: non dico che non esistano situazioni come quella che descrivi qua sopra, ma guarda che la grandissima parte delle storie extraconiugali è fatta di due persone che si divertono, giocano, senza rompersi tanto i coglioni, lasciando fuori le famiglie (o al limite confidando di sè dei propri affetti senza riceverne infingardie), spesso in un contesto di affetto/infatuazione e la cosa dura sinchè dura. Non è che son tutte tragedie alla Mario Merola lagrime e sangue, anzi è quasi sempre un contesto di grande complicità, non di rivalità. L'esperienza di tua moglie ne è l'esempio, se non mi ricordo male.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Ma non è detto.
> 
> 
> Poi arriva una gragnuola di clichè da paura.
> ...



:up:
non posso approvarti (tanto per cambiare)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> La Matraini ha già spiegato. intendavamo la stessa cosa
> Danny si racconta tutte quelle cose sugli uomini per accettare che la moglie ha ceduto a lusinghe ecc ecc
> Io e la Matra abbiamo *esperienze diverse* oppure semplicemente *non ci nascondiamo dietro a questo*.



sicuramente un po' di entrambe :smile:


----------



## Gatta80 (7 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> più che un marpione il quasi amante di Gatta80 mi pare più un rincoglionito.  sul fatto che voglia solo molte scopate facili credo però sia vero....


Perchè un rincoglionito??!!hahahaha!cmq insultatelo, va bene così..forse mi aiutate a ridimensionarlo ancora di piu'..


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> La Matraini ha già spiegato. intendavamo la stessa cosa
> Danny si racconta tutte quelle cose sugli uomini per accettare che la moglie ha ceduto a lusinghe ecc ecc
> Io e la Matra abbiamo esperienze diverse oppure semplicemente non ci nascondiamo dietro a questo.



Vedi farfalla come la matematica non è un'opinione?

Cioè Danny si racconta in base a quello che sono le sue o esperienze o credenze-visioni ecc ecc :smile:. e non vanno bene? Devono andare bene quelle tue e della Matraini? 


Beninteso eh, non sto dicendo chissà che cosa, sto soltanto evidenziando un qualcosa che a priori deve essere preso come visione, la tua e della Matraini. Credi sia giusto  calarsi nei panni  vostri e non su quelli di danny?


----------



## perplesso (7 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Perchè un rincoglionito??!!hahahaha!cmq insultatelo, va bene così..forse mi aiutate a ridimensionarlo ancora di piu'..


perchè uno che ti viene a dire che ti vuole come amante a vita o è scemo forte o sta recitando un copione.

io sono per l'opzione A,qui c'è chi preferisce la B.

Resta il fatto che qualsiasi scelta tu voglia fare,tu sia sempre consapevole che qui amore o cuoricini rosa c'entrano come i classici cavoli a merenda.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vedi farfalla come la matematica non è un'opinione?
> 
> Cioè Danny si racconta in base a quello che sono le sue o esperienze o credenze-visioni ecc ecc :smile:. e non vanno bene? Devono andare bene quelle tue e della Matraini?
> 
> ...


Mi sa che non hai capito
Danny parla dicendo che è così, io e la Matra diamo un'altra versione per dimostrargli che *non sempre *è così.
nessuno dice che non capita come dice lui. Ma non può essere un attenuante a meno che non stiamo parlando di quindicenni vergine
Il problema è secondo me, che quasi tutti gli uomini traditi (anche tu) hanno questa idea. Sicuramente aiuta ad indorarsi la pillola. Basta che ne siate coscenti. 
Puoi scegliere i che panni calarti, basta che accetti che esistono altre versioni del tradimento che non siano quella che dice Danny


----------



## Gatta80 (7 Febbraio 2014)

:idea:Comunque non lo so se è un marpione, davvero..la prima impressione e le prime sensazioni che mi ha trasmesso, appena conosciuto, sono state quella di trovarmi davanti ad un uomo che sapeva il fatto suo, marpione esperto..quel suo modo di guardarmi..a suo tempo questo tipo di uomini mi lasciava indifferente, anzi peggio, mi faceva pensare, trav me e me:"guarda guardami pure..sarai pure notevole ma non te la darò mai..rivolgi altrove i tuoi sguardi assassini da marpione" e poi..succede, dopo un anno che lo conosco, di cominciare a fantasticarci su, di sentirmi intrigata proprio da quel suo aspetto..boh..mi sono stupita di me stessa.
Poi conoscendolo ho capito che non ci sa neanche fare poi tanto..o forse si, visto che sono qui a parlarne con voi??!!??:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> La Matraini ha già spiegato. intendavamo la stessa cosa
> Danny si racconta tutte quelle cose sugli uomini per accettare che la moglie ha ceduto a lusinghe ecc ecc
> Io e la Matra abbiamo esperienze diverse oppure semplicemente non ci nascondiamo dietro a questo.


Farfalla, io anche per discorsi inerenti il forum sono andato a parlare con l'amante di mia moglie, dico mi sono spiegato? e voi sbagliavate nel presupporre tantissime cose, mi rendo conto comunque che sono discorsi vecchi e preferirei non riparlarne, non avrebbe senso.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Farfalla, io anche per discorsi inerenti il forum sono andato a parlare con l'amante di mia moglie, dico mi sono spiegato? e voi sbagliavate nel presupporre tantissime cose, mi rendo conto comunque che sono discorsi vecchi e preferirei non riparlarne, non avrebbe senso.


ok


----------



## Tubarao (7 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Perchè un rincoglionito??!!hahahaha!cmq insultatelo, va bene così..forse mi aiutate a ridimensionarlo ancora di piu'..


Perchè un rincoglionito ? 

Ti farò una domanda leggermente cruda e diretta alla quale ovviamente sei liberissima di non rispondere vista la particolarità della stessa. Nel caso decidessi di rispondere però, fallo con estrema sincerità.

In certi frangenti in cui siete stati soli, da 1 a 10, quanti avresti preferito un pizzico in più di azione (dove per azione intendo sparecchiamento della scrivania, alzare te per i fianchi e mettertici sopra....e alla via così) invece che il classico repertorio (con te ci sto bene, mi fai sentire diverso, etc etc etc) fra un bacio e l'altro ? 


Dalla risposta che darai, se la darai, capisci perchè è un rincoglionito


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sa che non hai capito
> Danny parla dicendo che è così, io e la Matra diamo un'altra versione per dimostrargli che *non sempre *è così.
> nessuno dice che non capita come dice lui. Ma non può essere un attenuante a meno che non stiamo parlando di quindicenni vergine
> Il problema è secondo me, che quasi tutti gli uomini traditi (anche tu) hanno questa idea. Sicuramente aiuta ad indorarsi la pillola. Basta che ne siate coscenti.
> Puoi scegliere i che panni calarti, basta che accetti che esistono altre versioni del tradimento che non siano quella che dice Danny



può essere pure, mica dico di no. Dico solo che potresti stupirti di conoscere persone talmente diverse da noi stessi.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Perchè un rincoglionito ?
> 
> Ti farò una domanda leggermente cruda e diretta alla quale ovviamente sei liberissima di non rispondere vista la particolarità della stessa. Nel caso decidessi di rispondere però, fallo con estrema sincerità.
> 
> ...



Quotissimo


----------



## Caciottina (7 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Perchè un rincoglionito ?
> 
> Ti farò una domanda leggermente cruda e diretta alla quale ovviamente sei liberissima di non rispondere vista la particolarità della stessa. Nel caso decidessi di rispondere però, fallo con estrema sincerità.
> 
> ...


tu vedi troppi film


----------



## PresidentLBJ (7 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè uno che ti viene a dire che ti vuole come amante a vita o è scemo forte o sta recitando un copione..


Quoto, ma propenderei per la prima.
Dopo che una persona ti ha trovato seducente e te ne ha dato dei segnali tangibili (bacio), perchè diavolo uno dovrebbe parlare di scadenze, amanti "forever and ever", programmi, riforme, orizzonti a medio termine, instillando il dubbio che siano balle, che sia un copione o che sei scemo? 
L'hai sedotta: taci e inizia a fare quello per cui l'hai sedotta.


----------



## perplesso (7 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Comunque non lo so se è un marpione, davvero..la prima impressione e le prime sensazioni che mi ha trasmesso, appena conosciuto, sono state quella di trovarmi davanti ad un uomo che sapeva il fatto suo, marpione esperto..il modo di guardarmi..a suo tempo questo tipo di uomini mi lasciava indifferente, anzi peggio, mi faceva pensare, dentro di me:"guarda guardami pure..sarai pure notevole ma non te la darò mai..rivolgi altrove i tuoi sguardi assassini da marpione" e poi..succede, dopo un anno che lo conosco, di cominciare a fantasticarci su, di sentirmi intrigata proprio da quel suo aspetto..boh..mi sono stupita di me stessa.Poi, cmw


centro.    per questo ti si è detto,da più parti di guardare in te stessa e capire come mai quello sguardo che prima ti rimbalzava ora ti intriga fino al punto di fantasticarci sopra


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> può essere pure, mica dico di no. Dico solo che potresti stupirti di conoscere persone talmente diverse da noi stessi.


e allora siamo d'accordo
Mi sembra invece che Danny metta in dubbio questa cosa con certezze assolute.


----------



## Tubarao (7 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> tu vedi troppi film


Non è questione di film, di serie tv o spot pubblicitari. Poi magari sarò fatto male io ma per me certe cose sono l'ABC.

Ora Gatta ovviamente non ha descritto, GIUSTAMENTE, tutto nei particolari, ma se ho capito bene, questo ad un certo punto si è trovato a paccare (limonare per chi vive fuori dal GRA) in un ufficio deserto con la donna con la quale giocano ad arraparsi l'un l'altra da mesi; mi ci gioco sempre le palle di JB che in certi frangenti ce lo aveva pure fuori dai pantaloni......e non combini niente ? Sei un coglione. Ecchecchezz.


----------



## Caciottina (7 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non è questione di film, di serie tv o spot pubblicitari. Poi magari sarò fatto male io ma per me certe cose sono l'ABC.
> 
> Ora Gatta ovviamente non ha descritto, GIUSTAMENTE, tutto nei particolari, ma se ho capito bene, questo ad un certo punto si è trovato a paccare (limonare per chi vive fuori dal GRA) con la donna con la quale giocano ad arraparsi l'un l'altra da mesi, mi ci gioco sempre le palle di JB che in certi frangenti ce lo aveva pure fuori dai pantaloni......e non combini niente ? Sei un coglione. Ecchecchezz.


tuba tuba. tuba.....stavo scherzando......viaggiamo sulla stessa fila d'onda.....


----------



## Tubarao (7 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> tuba tuba. tuba.....stavo scherzando......viaggiamo sulla stessa fila d'onda.....


Mettevo i puntini sulle I e le stanghette sulle T


----------



## Caciottina (7 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mettevo i puntini sulle I e le stanghette sulle T


pero sai, voglio dirti una cosa....
una delle mie migliore amiche ha un fidance'.....
esso, e' pure lui cosi....
tipo litigano di brutto, Quello a me poi per far pace mi si rifgira in tutte le salse, il suo no....finche non ci sono amore e coccole non si fa nulla, quindi prima pace con tanto di stretta di mano e "spacca"...
fanno all ammmore? si, ognuno hai i suoi metodi e passioni, esso no....solo amore e coccole durante l atto, niente di trascendentale......

alcuni uomini sono cosi.....hanno bisogno di amore e coccole sempre....mica pero sono necessariamente rincioglioniti....
e poi ultima cosa.....limonare equivale a trescare, credo che paccare sia nazionale......
limonare e' solo un bel bacio wet, con tanta lingua.....
paccare include anche palpamento di culi e tette......poi basta, senno diventa petting....
HO STUDIATO STAVOLTA!


----------



## Buscopann (7 Febbraio 2014)

Scriverò all'Accademia della Crusca. Vediamo che rispondono

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sul primo grassetto: è possibile, ma anche non possibile...
> 
> Sul secondo grassetto: sì, ed è per questo che bisogna guardarsi bene dentro senza avere paura ed essere sinceri con se stessi e con gli altri.


Rispetto al primo grassetto (trovare stimoli all'interno del matrimonio) certamente si può non trovarli. Esiste la possibilità di separazione e divorzio.
La sincerità è difficile, richiede fatica.


----------



## Tubarao (7 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> pero sai, voglio dirti una cosa....
> una delle mie migliore amiche ha un fidance'.....
> esso, e' pure lui cosi....
> tipo litigano di brutto, Quello a me poi per far pace mi si rifgira in tutte le salse, il suo no....finche non ci sono amore e coccole non si fa nulla, quindi prima pace con tanto di stretta di mano e "spacca"...
> ...


Qundi le mani fra le chiappe è ancora paccare ? Bene. 

Però petting non include reciprocità ? Hmmm! E' da tanto che non pratico.


----------



## Caciottina (7 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Qundi le mani fra le chiappe è ancora paccare ? Bene.
> 
> Però petting non include reciprocità ? Hmmm! E' da tanto che non pratico.


si mani tra le chiappe e' paccare, pure sotto il reggiseno......le uniche due cose adolescenziali che si fanno prima del petting...
il petting certo che e' reciproco....sarebbe il termine fanciullesco per preliminari.....
tu fai a me, io a te.....se vuoi insieme, se no ti faccio il caffe. tu fai la canna...etc etc....basta essere insieme


----------



## Tubarao (7 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> si mani tra le chiappe e' paccare, pure sotto il reggiseno......le uniche due cose adolescenziali che si fanno prima del petting...
> il petting certo che e' reciproco....sarebbe il termine fanciullesco per preliminari.....
> tu fai a me, io a te.....se vuoi insieme, se no ti faccio il caffe. tu fai la canna...etc etc....basta essere insieme


Quindi quando io squagliavo, l'altro incollava le cartine e l'altro ancora preparava il filtro in realtà stavamo facendo petting.....fra omini


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2014)

Ma io sti termini non li conosco........
Ho avuto un'adolescenza incompleta


----------



## Buscopann (7 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quindi quando io squagliavo, l'altro incollava le cartine e l'altro ancora preparava il filtro in realtà stavamo paccando.....fra omini


Anche quando riempivi la ciotola del gatto. Te stavi a PETTINGà er micio

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (7 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quindi quando io squagliavo, l'altro incollava le cartine e l'altro ancora preparava il filtro in realtà stavamo paccando.....fra omini



no semplicemente non sapevate farvi le canne da soli 
io faccio cosi.....
metto su il caffe e mentre Quello prepara la canna io parto con gli agguati alle parti basse.....per rendergli la cosa piu difficile.....
quindi nel complesso.....anche fare le canne e il caffe puo esser parte dei preliminari


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> che minchiata minerva.
> Io ho una figlia sola e non sento il desiderio di farne un altro. Non l'ho mai sentito. Mi sento completo così.
> 
> Poi ho/avuto un rapporto pessimo con mia sorella....


La minchiata l'ho scritta io (come esempio di un sentire personale da NON applicare e neppure comunicare ad altri).
Leggi distrattamente :incazzato::carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (7 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no semplicemente non sapevate farvi le canne da soli
> io faccio cosi.....
> metto su il caffe e mentre Quello prepara la canna *io parto con gli agguati alle parti basse.....per rendergli la cosa piu difficile.....*
> quindi nel complesso.....anche fare le canne e il caffe puo esser parte dei preliminari


'starda dentro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E il caffè non vi si è mai bruciato ?????


----------



## Caciottina (7 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io sti termini non li conosco........
> Ho avuto un'adolescenza incompleta


no farfi non sei tu, e' il mondo.....mia sorella 16enne mi ha detto che ora per dire fico si dice rozzo......
pensa te.....


----------



## Caciottina (7 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> 'starda dentro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> E il caffè non vi si è mai bruciato ?????


che vuol dire starda?
no ho la macchinetta .....si fa in zero due.....glielo porto prima certo...lo voglio pure io prima....
mica puo essere bip caffe canna.....
meglio caffe bip canna


----------



## Tubarao (7 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> che vuol dire *starda*?
> no ho la macchinetta .....si fa in zero due.....glielo porto prima certo...lo voglio pure io prima....
> mica puo essere bip caffe canna.....
> meglio caffe bip canna


Bastard Inside  Ma nel senso buono ovviamente


----------



## lothar57 (7 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Perchè un rincoglionito ?
> 
> Ti farò una domanda leggermente cruda e diretta alla quale ovviamente sei liberissima di non rispondere vista la particolarità della stessa. Nel caso decidessi di rispondere però, fallo con estrema sincerità.
> 
> ...



Tuba Grande !!!!!capitasse a me la gatta,vedi come le dico ti amo....ahahahhahhah


----------



## Caciottina (7 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Bastard Inside  Ma nel senso buono ovviamente


ahhh...ecco perche non c'era su google.....bastardi voi.....io gia so pochi termini.....poi voi mi mandate fuori strada cosi.....
sono una buona persona .....
si diverte pure lui.....e facciamo pure le scommesse......
ovvimanete vinco io....sempre........anmche a costo di buttare la mista per terra 
beata gioventu


----------



## Tubarao (7 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ahhh...ecco perche non c'era su google.....bastardi voi.....io gia so pochi termini.....poi voi mi mandate fuori strada cosi.....
> sono una buona persona .....
> si diverte pure lui.....e facciamo pure le scommesse......
> ovvimanete vinco io....sempre........anmche a costo di buttare la mista per terra
> beata gioventu


E scommetto che poi pretendi pure d'accenderla te....me pare il minimo.


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La minchiata l'ho scritta io (come esempio di un sentire personale da NON applicare e neppure comunicare ad altri).
> Leggi distrattamente :incazzato::carneval:


e se io ho scritto confusamente e in preda a scalmana tu sei stata esaustiva...e fa pure l'arrogante


----------



## Tubarao (7 Febbraio 2014)

Vabbè. M'avete stancato 

Buon W.E. a tutti e tutte. Pure a b2b.

Vado a casa a farmi un caffè e una canna. E basta. Da solo. Io. Che sono anziano.

Cià.


:canna::canna:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non è questione di film, di serie tv o spot pubblicitari. Poi magari sarò fatto male io ma per me certe cose sono l'ABC.
> 
> Ora Gatta ovviamente non ha descritto, GIUSTAMENTE, tutto nei particolari, ma se ho capito bene, questo ad un certo punto si è trovato a paccare (limonare per chi vive fuori dal GRA) in un ufficio deserto con la donna con la quale giocano ad arraparsi l'un l'altra da mesi; mi ci gioco sempre le palle di JB che in certi frangenti ce lo aveva pure fuori dai pantaloni......e non combini niente ? Sei un coglione. Ecchecchezz.


Ma salti proprio i post clou!!
Non stava messo così. Il problema è pure quello


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> che minchiata minerva.
> Io ho una figlia sola e non sento il desiderio di farne un altro. Non l'ho mai sentito. Mi sento completo così.
> 
> *Poi ho/avuto un rapporto pessimo con mia sorella....*


Questa è la VERA minchiata. Cazzo c'entri tu con il poter/voler dare un fratello/sorella a tua figlia.


----------



## Buscopann (7 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vabbè. M'avete stancato
> 
> Buon W.E. a tutti e tutte. Pure a b2b.
> 
> ...


Fatte levà un paio de costole e riesci a far tante cose da solo :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e se io ho scritto confusamente e in preda a scalmana tu sei stata esaustiva...e fa pure l'arrogante


:up: e neanche ha letto che il marpione di Gatta è marpione solo finché non si arriva al dunque


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2014)

abbattiamolo!


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> abbattiamolo!


Chi? :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Chi? :carneval:


chi capita capita


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> chi capita capita


Cacchio ti ho risposto io :singleeye: Ehm vado a far spesa :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (7 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cacchio ti ho risposto io :singleeye: Ehm vado a far spesa :mrgreen:


E non dare fastidio all'omino del reparto del pesce ....:mrgreen:

cmq occhio... a quest'ora nei siuper, sei gia' a rischio...maronn..non dare confidenza a nessuno....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E non dare fastidio all'omino del reparto del pesce ....:mrgreen:
> 
> cmq occhio... a quest'ora nei siuper, sei gia' a rischio...maronn...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Infatti ci ho ripensato ... Parcheggi su anfratti oscuri che i lampioni son sempre fulminati  Nsi sa mai


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Infatti ci ho ripensato ... Parcheggi su anfratti oscuri che i lampioni son sempre fulminati  Nsi sa mai


Non si sa mai che ci trovi Er Micio infrattato con qualche laidona rimorchiata alla cieca su "assaggiailmiowhiskas.it".


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non si sa mai che ci trovi Er Micio infrattato con qualche laidona rimorchiata alla cieca su "assaggiailmiowhiskas.it".


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (7 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Infatti ci ho ripensato ... Parcheggi su anfratti oscuri che i lampioni son sempre fulminati  Nsi sa mai


Va la' che se la zona e' bòna, er rischio e' piu' dentro....nun ce esci viva...ahahahah


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Va la' che se la zona e' bòna, er rischio e' piu' dentro....nun ce esci viva...ahahahah


No no pauraaaaa:scared::carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (7 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No no pauraaaaa:scared::carneval:


Ma dai, vigliacca...pancia in dentro e petto in fuori....anzi, mejo de no...fa er contrario va..

stai schiscia....ahahah


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma dai, vigliacca...pancia in dentro e petto in fuori....anzi, mejo de no...fa er contrario va..
> 
> stai schiscia....ahahah


ecco appunto ...già tengo na quarta... se sto petto in fuori :singleeye::carneval:arrivan prima le mie tette e dopo due minutini il resto :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (7 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E scommetto che poi pretendi pure d'accenderla te....me pare il minimo.


Purtroppo no.....quello non me lo fa mai fare..
Solo se la faccio io posso accenderla...ma se la fa lui vige la regola chi arriccia appiccia....
Ti rendi conto?


----------



## Zod (7 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma ci si dimentica spesso che uno dei motivi per cui si tradisce o si viene traditi è perchè ci si dimentica di dare il giusto peso all'intesa sessuale in una coppia.


Non è obbligatorio che ci sia un motivo per tradire. Nella coppia ci si prende sempre del tempo per se. Chi fa zumba, chi pesca, chi va a caccia, chi va in palestra, chi in bici. E c'è chi nel suo spazio personale coltiva relazioni extraconiugali. Il problema qual'è? Che potresti ferire chi ami e chi ti ama? Basta non dirglielo. Ma poi perchè uno nel suo tempo libero può fare ciò che vuole tranne che andare a letto con persone diverse dal partner?

Diverso è il caso in cui le relazioni extraconiugali diventano serie, allora lì si possono esaminare i vari problemi della coppia e decidere che fare.

Se riesci ad avere relazioni extraconiugali senza togliere nulla alla famiglia, che male fai? Meglio un appassionato di figa che un appassionato di moto.


----------



## Tubarao (7 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Purtroppo no.....quello non me lo fa mai fare..
> Solo se la faccio io posso accenderla...ma se la fa lui vige la regola chi arriccia appiccia....
> Ti rendi conto?


E mi sembra anche il minimo. E che voi tutto te ?


----------



## Caciottina (7 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E mi sembra anche il minimo. E che voi tutto te ?



Ma vorrei pure vedere. ...

Ma ao'!


----------



## lolapal (7 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Sul neretto: però se l'immaginario erotico di una donna ancora giovane e vitale come Gatta non riesce più ad essere stimolato dal proprio uomo è un problema, per come la vedo io.
> 
> Certo che le sensazioni erotiche in un rapporto che dura da molti anni non saranno intense e pungenti come quelle date dall'avventura con un semi-sconosciuto. Ma questo non vuole necessariamente dire che l'immaginario erotico di una moglie debba spegnersi per sempre: penso che si possa comunque sollecitarlo, magari con un altro linguaggio. Un linguaggio più familiare, magari meno elettrizzante, ma che abbia altre componenti ugualmente gratificanti.
> 
> ...


Sole, sono d'accordo "quasi" su tutto.
Io sono tra quelli che consigliano a Gatta di parlare con il marito di questo suo momento, decida lei in che modo, soprattutto perché è lei la prima a dichiarare che lo ama e che non vuole assolutamente rovinare il suo matrimonio. E dovrebbe farlo dopo aver guardato molto bene dentro se stessa.
Il "quasi" sta nel fatto che potrebbe scoprire che, anche lavorando insieme, quello che scopre di sé non può riportarlo all'interno della sua coppia.

:smile:


----------



## lolapal (7 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'Autoconsolazione del Cervo a primavera,prossimamente su questi schermi.
> 
> una nuova e prestigiosa produzione Tradinet Pictures Ltd


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Oh Perply vedo che sei in gran forma oggi!


----------



## lolapal (7 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Perchè un rincoglionito??!!hahahaha!cmq insultatelo, va bene così..forse mi aiutate a ridimensionarlo ancora di piu'..


:up:
Gatta, il ridimensionamento funziona molto bene, esperienza diretta la mia, e ti fa puntare il "telescopio" su te stessa...


----------



## Sterminator (7 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ecco appunto ...già tengo na quarta... se sto petto in fuori :singleeye::carneval:arrivan prima le mie tette e dopo due minutini il resto :rotfl::rotfl:


UAO....ma che argomenti interessanti....veramant'...

pirla io che sottovalutavo la tua intelliggggenza...recuperero'...ahahahah


----------



## lolapal (7 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sa che non hai capito
> Danny parla dicendo che è così, io e la Matra diamo un'altra versione per dimostrargli che *non sempre *è così.
> nessuno dice che non capita come dice lui. Ma non può essere un attenuante a meno che non stiamo parlando di quindicenni vergine
> Il problema è secondo me, che quasi tutti gli uomini traditi (anche tu) hanno questa idea. Sicuramente aiuta ad indorarsi la pillola. Basta che ne siate coscenti.
> Puoi scegliere i che panni calarti, basta che accetti che esistono altre versioni del tradimento che non siano quella che dice Danny


Sono d'accordo. Non è sempre così, anzi è raro. Questo l'ho capito leggendo qui, parlando un po' di più in giro e anche dalla mia (non) esperienza e da quello che ho scoperto di me stessa in questi mesi...


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Non è obbligatorio che ci sia un motivo per tradire. Nella coppia ci si prende sempre del tempo per se. Chi fa zumba, chi pesca, chi va a caccia, chi va in palestra, chi in bici. E c'è chi nel suo spazio personale coltiva relazioni extraconiugali. Il problema qual'è? Che potresti ferire chi ami e chi ti ama? Basta non dirglielo. Ma poi perchè uno nel suo tempo libero può fare ciò che vuole tranne che andare a letto con persone diverse dal partner?
> 
> Diverso è il caso in cui le relazioni extraconiugali diventano serie, allora lì si possono esaminare i vari problemi della coppia e decidere che fare.
> 
> Se riesci ad avere relazioni extraconiugali senza togliere nulla alla famiglia, che male fai? Meglio un appassionato di figa che un appassionato di moto.


Dopo 971 post solo in questa discussione te ne esci con una riflessione di questa profondità?
Nulla si toglie, a parte pensieri e tempo, caso mai si porta qualcosa.


----------



## lolapal (7 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> :idea:Comunque non lo so se è un marpione, davvero..la prima impressione e le prime sensazioni che mi ha trasmesso, appena conosciuto, sono state quella di trovarmi davanti ad un uomo che sapeva il fatto suo, marpione esperto..quel suo modo di guardarmi..a suo tempo questo tipo di uomini mi lasciava indifferente, anzi peggio, mi faceva pensare, trav me e me:"guarda guardami pure..sarai pure notevole ma non te la darò mai..rivolgi altrove i tuoi sguardi assassini da marpione" e poi..succede, dopo un anno che lo conosco, di cominciare a fantasticarci su, di sentirmi intrigata proprio da quel suo aspetto..boh..mi sono stupita di me stessa.
> Poi conoscendolo ho capito che non ci sa neanche fare poi tanto..o forse si, visto che sono qui a parlarne con voi??!!??:


  Sembri la mia fotocopia! :nuke:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> UAO....ma che argomenti interessanti....veramant'...
> 
> pirla io che sottovalutavo la tua intelliggggenza...recuperero'...ahahahah


Sarebbero due intelligggenze ma io prediligo quella che sta dentro "a capoccetta":mexican:


----------



## Sterminator (7 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sarebbero due intelligggenze ma io prediligo quella che sta dentro "a capoccetta":mexican:


Si vabbe', nun me distrarre coi dettagli insignificanti...


----------



## lolapal (7 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Rispetto al primo grassetto (trovare stimoli all'interno del matrimonio) certamente si può non trovarli. Esiste la possibilità di separazione e divorzio.
> *La sincerità è difficile, richiede fatica.*


Sì, e molta anche e destabilizzazione e paura e tanta voglia di tornare nel guscio... ma il guscio è rotto e non si può rientrare...


----------



## lolapal (7 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io sti termini non li conosco........
> *Ho avuto un'adolescenza incompleta*


A chi lo dici, Farfi!


----------



## Gatta80 (7 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up: e neanche ha letto che il marpione di Gatta è marpione solo finché non si arriva al dunque


Per rispondere a tutti: in quell'unica occasione avrebbe potuto fare molto, buttare giù la scrivania,appendermi al muro..non l'ha fatto non tanto perchè sia un rincoglionito, ma perchè non c'è stata collaborazione ai piani bassi, ce ne è stata molto mooolto poca, nonostante...e non scendo in particolari..ora non mi è chiara l'entità del problema ma qualcosa che non va c'è, decisamente..domani vi racconto cosa mi ha risposto lui sul tema..


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Per rispondere a tutti: in quell'unica occasione avrebbe potuto fare molto, buttare giù la scrivania,appendermi al muro..non l'ha fatto non tanto perchè sia un rincoglionito, ma perchè non c'è stata collaborazione ai piani bassi, ce ne è stata molto mooolto poca, nonostante...e non scendo in particolari..ora non mi è chiara l'entità del problema ma qualcosa che non va c'è, decisamente..domani vi racconto cosa mi ha risposto lui sul tema..


 e ci lasci così? :mexican:

Io non credo che le cose siano definitive, come pensano altri, ma un amante se lo si deve avere che almeno sia un amante!


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2014)

*Per me*

Meglio non averlo.


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Per rispondere a tutti: in quell'unica occasione avrebbe potuto fare molto, buttare giù la scrivania,appendermi al muro..non l'ha fatto non tanto perchè sia un rincoglionito, ma perchè non c'è stata collaborazione ai piani bassi, ce ne è stata molto mooolto poca, nonostante...e non scendo in particolari..ora non mi è chiara l'entità del problema ma qualcosa che non va c'è, decisamente..domani vi racconto cosa mi ha risposto lui sul tema..


che squallore.
e non mi riferisco  all'avere un amante ma di parlarne in questi termini.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Meglio non averlo.


Ma tu hai qualcuno?


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che squallore.
> e non mi riferisco  all'avere un amante ma di parlarne in questi termini.


Oh Gesù benedetto. Non si parla. Manco su un forum a tema. Non SE NE PARLA di certe cose. Zut, tabù. Avere un amante è brutto, parlarne è disdicevole, parlarne se non gli si rizza il cazzo è SQUALLIDO. SILENZIO.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu hai qualcuno?


Non posso avere un amante visto che sono libera.
Il resto sono fatti miei


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non posso avere un amante visto che sono libera.
> Il resto sono fatti miei


Appunto chiedevo, mica sono fatti miei, altrimenti che avrei chiesto a fare. Che ragionamenti.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Appunto chiedevo, mica sono fatti miei, altrimenti che avrei chiesto a fare. Che ragionamenti.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:logica ferrea.
Vorrei uno che mi facesse ridere non fascista.


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu hai qualcuno?


fatti i casi tuoi .
sei qui che hai paura anche a dire che lavoro fai e ti occupi della vita degli altri nei dettagli.capisco molto bene chi tiene alla privacy ma varrebbe un minimo di reciprocità,
invece tu scandagli e spogli tenendoti cappotto ,cappello e sciarpetta


----------



## Caciottina (7 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> fatti i casi tuoi .
> sei qui che hai paura anche a dire che lavoro fai e ti occupi della vita degli altri nei dettagli.capisco molto bene chi tiene alla privacy ma varrebbe un minimo di reciprocità,
> invece tu scandagli e spogli tenendoti cappotto ,cappello e sciarpetta


verde mio tutto mio


----------



## Fantastica (7 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Per rispondere a tutti: in quell'unica occasione avrebbe potuto fare molto, buttare giù la scrivania,appendermi al muro..non l'ha fatto non tanto perchè sia un rincoglionito, ma perchè non c'è stata collaborazione ai piani bassi, ce ne è stata molto mooolto poca, nonostante...e non scendo in particolari..ora non mi è chiara l'entità del problema ma qualcosa che non va c'è, decisamente..domani vi racconto cosa mi ha risposto lui sul tema..


Ecco perché è romantico.


----------



## Zod (7 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:logica ferrea.
> Vorrei uno che mi facesse ridere non fascista.


E' un bando per una gara di appalto?


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> fatti i casi tuoi .
> sei qui che hai paura anche a dire che lavoro fai e ti occupi della vita degli altri nei dettagli.capisco molto bene chi tiene alla privacy ma varrebbe un minimo di reciprocità,
> *invece tu scandagli e spogli tenendoti cappotto ,cappello e sciarpetta*


Certo, non sono mica un maniaco che mostra le pubenda alle vecchie al parco, con me non corri rischi.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> E' un bando per una gara di appalto?


Il bando comprende molte più richieste.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ecco perché è romantico.


La romantichezza del mosciame.


----------



## Zod (7 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il bando comprende molte più richieste.


Vorrei parteciare con un'offerta. Dove trovo il regolamento?


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Vorrei parteciare con un'offerta. Dove trovo il regolamento?


Daje Zod, mettice un po' d'entusiasmo però!


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Certo, non sono mica un maniaco che mostra le pubenda alle vecchie al parco, *con me non corri rischi*.


sicuramente .


----------



## Zod (7 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Daje Zod, mettice un po' d'entusiasmo però!


Sembri il guardiano dell'harem... che come è noto ...


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Vorrei parteciare con un'offerta. Dove trovo il regolamento?


Dammi la mail e te lo invio in allegato.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sicuramente .


Ma perchè ci rimani male se dopo anni scopri che non faccio davvero l'odontecnico? E' colpa mia se sei tonta? Cosa ti cambia?


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Sembri il guardiano dell'harem... che come è noto ...


Mannò, io sono felice per il risveglio dei tuoi sensi, basta che ti decidi, l'altro ieri Tebe, oggi Brunetta, domani magari mi scippi Minni. Ed io poi come faccio. Su. Prendine una, trattala male, cerca di essere un tenero amante.


----------



## Zod (7 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dammi la mail e te lo invio in allegato.


La mia mail non tiene più di un Gigabyte ...


----------



## Zod (7 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò, io sono felice per il risveglio dei tuoi sensi, basta che ti decidi, l'altro ieri Tebe, oggi Brunetta, domani magari mi scippi Minni. Ed io poi come faccio. Su. Prendine una, trattala male, cerca di essere un tenero amante.


si...ma fuori dal forum nessuna pietà..


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Febbraio 2014)

eh?? più di 100 pagine 
riassuntino??ino ino ino?? :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> eh?? più di 100 pagine
> riassuntino??ino ino ino?? :mrgreen:


La parte in cui ho scritto io stamattina è interessante. Il resto puoi saltarlo :carneval:


----------



## Zod (7 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> eh?? più di 100 pagine
> riassuntino??ino ino ino?? :mrgreen:


Il leone e la gazzella hanno smesso di litigare...si sono battezzati nel fiume a vicenda nel nome della pace tra le loro specie, ma è arrivato il coccodrillo e si è mangiato tutti e due. Ora però piange.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> si...ma fuori dal forum nessuna pietà..


Per quanto mi riguarda anche dentro.


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La parte in cui ho scritto io stamattina è interessante. Il resto puoi saltarlo :carneval:


:rotfl: ovvio 



Zod ha detto:


> Il leone e la gazzella hanno smesso di litigare...si sono battezzati nel fiume a vicenda nel nome della pace tra le loro specie, ma è arrivato il coccodrillo e si è mangiato tutti e due. Ora però piange.


e l'orango tango, l'aquila reale, il gatto e il topo e l'elefante? :carneval:

scherzi a parte... non ho capito nulla :unhappy: 

by torda


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :rotfl: ovvio
> 
> 
> 
> e l'orango tango, l'aquila reale, il gatto e il topo e l'elefante? :carneval:


Non manca più nessuno, e di liocorni ce ne stanno a bizzeffe.


----------



## Scaredheart (8 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non manca più nessuno, e di* liocorni ce ne stanno a bizzeffe.*


chi meglio di noi lo può testimoniare... :carneval:


----------



## perplesso (8 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> eh?? più di 100 pagine
> riassuntino??ino ino ino?? :mrgreen:


Gatta s'è invaghita di un collega più grande che vorrebbe tenersela come amante a vita.   Solo che a lui non gli si rizza manco con l'argano da 30 tonnellate e quindi per ora oltre a dei baci pare molto passionali non s'è andati.

col marito il sesso pare vada bene,eppure chi prima le era trasparente ora lo vede benissimo.
Lei dice che non ha alcuna intenzione di mandare a monte il matrimonio e noi le crediamo.

Lolapal è rimasta impressionata dalle assonanze della vicenda di Gatta con la sua storia

capirai da te che questa Gatta è un filo sdubbiata daglie eventi e chiede a noi lumi che rischiarino le nebbie.

ancora io non ho chiesto informazioni sul suo lato A nè Oscuro ha espresso ipotesi sul suo lato B

Attendiamo ulteriori dettagli per vedere se di tante teste facciamo un cervello


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> chi meglio di noi lo può testimoniare... :carneval:


Diamine. C'era la pubblicità di un budino dove la mamma lo versav in meravigliosi stampini di rame a forma di animaletto cantando quella canzone. Mai teovati. Era o troppo carini...


----------



## Caciottina (8 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Diamine. C'era la pubblicità di un budino dove la mamma lo versav in meravigliosi stampini di rame a forma di animaletto cantando quella canzone. Mai teovati. Era o troppo carini...



erano della ciobar


----------



## Scaredheart (8 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Diamine. C'era la pubblicità di un budino dove la mamma lo versav in meravigliosi stampini di rame a forma di animaletto cantando quella canzone. Mai teovati. Era o troppo carini...


dei liocorni a bizzeffe?? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::carneval:


----------



## Scaredheart (8 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Gatta s'è invaghita di un collega più grande che vorrebbe tenersela come amante a vita.   Solo che a lui non gli si rizza manco con l'argano da 30 tonnellate e quindi per ora oltre a dei baci pare molto passionali non s'è andati.
> 
> col marito il sesso pare vada bene,eppure chi prima le era trasparente ora lo vede benissimo.
> Lei dice che non ha alcuna intenzione di mandare a monte il matrimonio e noi le crediamo.
> ...


quindi ancora non si sa nient'altro... non è cambiato nulla, neppure una illuminazione? :singleeye:


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> erano della ciobar


MA ti pare?!?!?!
ma fai una raccomta punti e dai uno stampino ogni 50 scatole di ciobar almeno, no?
io avrei licenziato all'istante il loro pubblicitario.
incompetente.


----------



## perplesso (8 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> quindi ancora non si sa nient'altro... non è cambiato nulla, neppure una illuminazione? :singleeye:


pare di no.  per capire se trattasi di banale attacco di manico,occorrerebbe un manico reattivo,ma sembra che non sia questo il caso.

io dubito che sia amore,mi pare più una strategia per mettere l'ennesima tacca sul calcio della pistola,ma in fondo a noi frega poco di lui.

il punto è capire come mai Gatta ora vede e sente il desiderio di quello che prima le risultava trasparente ed indifferente


----------



## Scaredheart (8 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> pare di no.  per capire se trattasi di banale attacco di manico,occorrerebbe un manico reattivo,ma sembra che non sia questo il caso.
> 
> io dubito che sia amore,mi pare più una strategia per mettere l'ennesima tacca sul calcio della pistola,ma in fondo a noi frega poco di lui.
> 
> il punto è capire come mai Gatta ora vede e sente il desiderio di quello che prima le risultava trasparente ed indifferente



se hanno visto che la storia è simile a Lola, perchè non ne parla con il marito?


----------



## Zod (8 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> pare di no.  per capire se trattasi di banale attacco di manico,occorrerebbe un manico reattivo,ma sembra che non sia questo il caso.
> 
> io dubito che sia amore,mi pare più una strategia per mettere l'ennesima tacca sul calcio della pistola,ma in fondo a noi frega poco di lui.
> 
> il punto è capire come mai Gatta ora vede e sente il desiderio di quello che prima le risultava trasparente ed indifferente


La patata tira...


----------



## Minerva (8 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Diamine. C'era la pubblicità di un *budino* dove la mamma lo versav in meravigliosi stampini di rame a forma di animaletto cantando quella canzone. Mai teovati. Era o troppo carini...


:sbatti:sei unica con i tuoi dolci


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> pare di no.  per capire se trattasi di banale attacco di manico,occorrerebbe un manico reattivo,ma sembra che non sia questo il caso.
> 
> io dubito che sia amore,mi pare più una strategia per mettere l'ennesima tacca sul calcio della pistola,ma in fondo a noi frega poco di lui.
> 
> *il punto è capire come mai Gatta ora vede e sente il desiderio di quello che prima le risultava trasparente ed indifferente*



perplesso....mi hai illuminato :idea::idea::idea:

ora ho capito perché sente il desiderio
deve raccogliere la sfida di resuscitare il creapopoli del tipo, è una questione d'onore


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> se hanno visto che la storia è simile a Lola, perchè non ne parla con il marito?


Oh pigrotta, vai a leggere .
Si sono analizzate somiglianze e differenze con la storia di Lola e il senso di un matrimonio e del tradimento in decine di post! 
Siamo esausti :unhappy:


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> :sbatti:sei unica con i tuoi dolci


Non è colpa mia se le costate alla fiorentina non le mettono in deliziosi stanpini di rame!


----------



## perplesso (8 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> se hanno visto che la storia è simile a Lola, perchè non ne parla con il marito?


*Boh.....magari ci parla,senza ovviamente specificare certi dettagli*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perplesso....mi hai illuminato :idea::idea::idea:
> 
> ora ho capito perché sente il desiderio
> deve raccogliere la sfida di resuscitare il creapopoli del tipo, è una questione d'onore


dici sul serio?


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> dici sul serio?


Non ti ci fare le seghe, adesso.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non è colpa mia se le costate alla fiorentina non le mettono in deliziosi stanpini di rame!


La costata è la costata, la fiorentina è la fiorentina.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> dici sul serio?


a parte gli scherzi: non vorrei essere irrispettosa nei confronti di gatta80 che sta facendo di tutto per risolvere al meglio la sua crisi
però (e ora astraggo) quella piccola componente di crocerossismo che sta in ogni donna, unita al dubbio che se non si rizza ad un uomo cui stai davanti in tutta la tua bellezza e disponibilità ,non potrebbe creare un problema di autostima?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> *Boh.....magari ci parla,senza ovviamente specificare certi dettagli*
> 
> 
> 
> dici sul serio?


Lui si è impegnato. E' una cosa che dicono che funzioni.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmYQEYEWH7E


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La costata è la costata, la fiorentina è la fiorentina.


Se nessuna delle due va messa in deliziosi stampini di rame a forma di animaletto è uguale.

No vabbè, c'era qualcosa che mi suonava male ma non ero riuscita a focalizzare, grazie della precisazione.


----------



## Scaredheart (8 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh pigrotta, vai a leggere .
> Si sono analizzate somiglianze e differenze con la storia di Lola e il senso di un matrimonio e del tradimento in decine di post!
> Siamo esausti :unhappy:


naa non ce la posso fare... :rotfl: 

quindi alla fine non parla col marito? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: mi pare che fu quella la svolta per lola...


----------



## Scaredheart (8 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> *Boh.....magari ci parla,senza ovviamente specificare certi dettagli*


eh ma questo è importante sapere... visto che sono similari come storia, Lola ne uscì più forte come storia... 

Gattaaaaaa micia micia... dicci :carneval:


----------



## Zod (8 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> eh ma questo è importante sapere... visto che sono similari come storia, Lola ne uscì più forte come storia...
> 
> Gattaaaaaa micia micia... dicci :carneval:


L'amante è impotente. Che sfiga.

Corna bianche.


----------



## Caciottina (8 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> eh ma questo è importante sapere... visto che sono similari come storia, Lola ne uscì più forte come storia...
> 
> Gattaaaaaa micia micia... dicci :carneval:



certo scared che tra me e te non si sa....dovremmo tornare a scuola tutte e due....non sappiamo scrivere!!!!!
ma ti leggi???? io mi leggo e ti leggo, e mi vinee da piangere


----------



## Scaredheart (8 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> L'amante è impotente. Che sfiga.


eh appunto, se non erro è la prima volta che ci casca... ma non casca sul pisello perchè il destino le è avverso... brutta storia...


----------



## Scaredheart (8 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> certo scared che tra me e te non si sa....dovremmo tornare a scuola tutte e due....non sappiamo scrivere!!!!!
> ma ti leggi???? io mi leggo e ti leggo, e mi vinee da piangere



sono da smartphone e già cerco di evitare le K che gli amici non vogliono... se già sei riuscita a rispondere ad un mio post è come aver scalato l'Everest per me stas.. :carneval:


----------



## perplesso (8 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a parte gli scherzi: non vorrei essere irrispettosa nei confronti di gatta80 che sta facendo di tutto per risolvere al meglio la sua crisi
> però (e ora astraggo) quella piccola componente di crocerossismo che sta in ogni donna, unita al dubbio che se non si rizza ad un uomo cui stai davanti in tutta la tua bellezza e disponibilità ,non potrebbe creare un problema di autostima?


Boh.....se così fosse,Gatta sta messa pure peggio del previsto.    Solo che se Gatta cede una volta,cede sempre.

penso che su questo fatto possiamo essere d'accordo tutti


----------



## perplesso (8 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lui si è impegnato. E' una cosa che dicono che funzioni.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmYQEYEWH7E


questo è andato a chiedere a Marylin Monroe se preferisce il petto o la coscia?  ma beeeep in beeeeeeep


----------



## Zod (8 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Boh.....se così fosse,Gatta sta messa pure peggio del previsto.    Solo che se Gatta cede una volta,cede sempre.
> 
> penso che su questo fatto possiamo essere d'accordo tutti


Dopo 1044 post... poi dicono che la giustizia è lenta.


----------



## Scaredheart (8 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Boh.....se così fosse,Gatta sta messa pure peggio del previsto.    Solo che se Gatta cede una volta,cede sempre.
> 
> penso che su questo fatto possiamo essere d'accordo tutti



più che altro se cede, qualcosa di solo loro si spezza...


----------



## perplesso (8 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> più che altro se cede, qualcosa di solo loro si spezza...


per questo urgerebbe un confronto a cuore aperto col marito.

perchè anche se è un cerino,va spento senza idealizzare l'avventura.   a Lolapal il gioco è riuscito,ma è riuscito perchè ha corso il rischio

Non possiamo sapere se la cosa funzionerebbe anche per Gatta,speriamo che leggendo si convinca che vale la pena di provare


----------



## Scaredheart (8 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> per questo urgerebbe un confronto a cuore aperto col marito.
> 
> perchè anche se è un cerino,va spento senza idealizzare l'avventura.   a Lolapal il gioco è riuscito,ma è riuscito perchè ha corso il rischio
> 
> Non possiamo sapere se la cosa funzionerebbe anche per Gatta,speriamo che leggendo si convinca che vale la pena di provare


dipende che rapporto hanno, e dipende se ha la stessa maturità di Lola, a quel tempo anche il marito di Lola confessò...


----------



## Sterminator (8 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> La mia mail non tiene più di un Gigabyte ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## job (8 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ciao Gatta80.
> Vedo in te molto di mia moglie e mi piace confrontarmi con te per questo.
> Io amo mia moglie, premetto.
> Se malgrado il tradimento io sono ancora con lei è per questo.
> ...


Grande Danny! 
Ho letto da qualche parte che generalmente l'uomo usa il sentimento per arrivare al sesso mentre la donna usa il sesso per arrivare al sentimento.
Quello che lega alla fine è sempre il sentimento. 
L'atto sessuale è la cosa più intima che ci può essere tra due persone, alla fine, se non sei proprio distaccato come Lothar, finisci per provare affetto per le persone con cui fai l'amore.
Sono d'accordo sul fatto che nell'innamoramento spesso c'è una grossa componente di egoismo o di narcisismo come dice Brunetta.
Amare è sacrificarsi per l'altro,  nell'innamoramento spesso al centro di tutto mettiamo noi stessi,  non l'altro. 
Come hanno già detto vari utenti, si ama l'amore, si ama noi stessi innamorati.


----------



## Gatta80 (8 Febbraio 2014)

Ragazzi vi leggo ma non posso scrivere ora..appena riesco vi aggiorno..intanto grazie a tutti tutti, sono felice di conoscervi!!mi fate riflettere, morire dalle risate, mi aiutate a capire..


----------



## Gatta80 (8 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a parte gli scherzi: non vorrei essere irrispettosa nei confronti di gatta80 che sta facendo di tutto per risolvere al meglio la sua crisi
> però (e ora astraggo) quella piccola componente di crocerossismo che sta in ogni donna, unita al dubbio che se non si rizza ad un uomo cui stai davanti in tutta la tua bellezza e disponibilità ,non potrebbe creare un problema di autostima?


No Chiara la mia autostima, per fortuna, è bel salda..sono molto sicura di me (chi mi conosce poco dice che me la tiro, forse un po' è vero, ma in realtà la mia è sicurezza mista a timidezza e riservatezza). La sua attrazione per me è evidente, l'ho "sentita e avvertita" in molti momenti..per questo parlo di un "problema", peraltro non smentito..ma allora..perchè cominciare?!?!??cmq il cuore della questione e' un'altro e preferirei tralasciare quest'aspetto un po delicato..devo andare..


----------



## Divì (8 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Gatta s'è invaghita di un collega più grande che vorrebbe tenersela come amante a vita.   Solo che a lui non gli si rizza manco con l'argano da 30 tonnellate e quindi per ora oltre a dei baci pare molto passionali non s'è andati.
> 
> col marito il sesso pare vada bene,eppure chi prima le era trasparente ora lo vede benissimo.
> Lei dice che non ha alcuna intenzione di mandare a monte il matrimonio e noi le crediamo.
> ...


Accidenti, mi assento qualche ora.... Meno male che ci sei tu. Splendida ed efficace sintesi.

:leggi:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> No Chiara la mia autostima, per fortuna, è bel salda..sono molto sicura di me (chi mi conosce poco dice che me la tiro, forse un po' è vero, ma in realtà la mia è sicurezza mista a timidezza e riservatezza). La sua attrazione per me è evidente, l'ho "sentita e avvertita" in molti momenti..per questo parlo di un "problema", peraltro non smentito..ma allora..perchè cominciare?!?!??..


Ok, capisco. 
Mi farei la stessa domanda


----------



## disincantata (8 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> L'amante è impotente. Che sfiga.
> 
> Corna bianche.



Questa me la sono persa. Che sfiga.  Ci sarei rimasta di stucco. Solo con Gatta e anche con la moglie?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Questa me la sono persa. Che sfiga.  Ci sarei rimasta di stucco. Solo con Gatta e anche con la moglie?


Nell'unica volta che hanno avuto possibilità di andare più sull'intimo si è mosso poco, nonostante il prodigarsi di Gatta (che con quel nick suggerisce immagini :carneval.
Non è detto che sia una condizione permanente o piuttosto contingente alla situazione, all'ambiente o alla tensione.
Quando si scherza si scherza ma il problema non è l'amante affabulatore ma inefficiente quanto piuttosto cosa Gatta intende fare della sua vita. Non è che se ne deve trovare uno meno affabulatore e più irruente. O sì?


----------



## disincantata (8 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no semplicemente non sapevate farvi le canne da soli
> io faccio cosi.....
> metto su il caffe e mentre Quello prepara la canna io parto con gli agguati alle parti basse.....per rendergli la cosa piu difficile.....
> quindi nel complesso.....anche fare le canne e il caffe puo esser parte dei preliminari



Noi non fumiamo, quindi partiamo sempre dal caffè, che finisce quasi sempre per restare nella caffettiera.... poi lo beve freddo!!!!E' anche volata una tazza del caffè in terra, pazienza.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Noi non fumiamo, quindi partiamo sempre dal caffè, che finisce quasi sempre per restare nella caffettiera.... poi lo beve freddo!!!!E' anche volata una tazza del caffè in terra, pazienza.


 irruente :mexican:


----------



## disincantata (8 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nell'unica volta che hanno avuto possibilità di andare più sull'intimo si è mosso poco, nonostante il prodigarsi di Gatta (che con quel nick suggerisce immagini :carneval.
> Non è detto che sia una condizione permanente o piuttosto contingente alla situazione, all'ambiente o alla tensione.
> Quando si scherza si scherza ma il problema non è l'amante affabulatore ma inefficiente quanto piuttosto cosa Gatta intende fare della sua vita. Non è che se ne deve trovare uno meno affabulatore e più irruente. O sì?



Capisco cosa intendi. Il problema è perchè Gatta è arrivata a tradire il marito del quale  si  crede/credeva innamorata.

Non mi sono mai trovata in nessuna delle due situazioni. 

Il mio non è un tradimento, e lui funziona fin troppo bene.  :up:

Secondo me lei deve calmarsi, rilassarsi, approfittare della cilecca dell'amico per chiarire cosa le manca nel suo matrimonio, io penso ci siano mille modi per rivitalizzare  un unione, soprattutto quando non ci sono figli e conseguenti rotture di scatole di problemi ed interruzioni di ogni genere ad incontri piacevoli.

Una bella vacanza esotica con il marito per 'studiarsi' bene.  Un fine settimana da sogno. 

Butta la tv e abbraccia tuo marito, parlagli di voi.  Se poi non va, deve decidere. Senza figli è più facile.


----------



## Zod (8 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nell'unica volta che hanno avuto possibilità di andare più sull'intimo si è mosso poco, nonostante il prodigarsi di Gatta (che con quel nick suggerisce immagini :carneval.


È Gatta80, mica Gatta90.

Ti credevo una ragazza seria ...


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nell'unica volta che hanno avuto possibilità di andare più sull'intimo si è mosso poco, nonostante il prodigarsi di Gatta (che con quel nick suggerisce immagini :carneval.
> Non è detto che sia una condizione permanente o piuttosto contingente alla situazione, all'ambiente o alla tensione.
> Quando si scherza si scherza ma il problema non è l'amante affabulatore ma inefficiente quanto piuttosto cosa Gatta intende fare della sua vita. Non è che se ne deve trovare uno meno affabulatore e più irruente. O sì?


Io sto pezzo di racconto me lo son persa


----------



## disincantata (8 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> e ci lasci così? :mexican:
> 
> Io non credo che le cose siano definitive, come pensano altri, ma un amante se lo si deve avere che almeno sia un amante!


:up::up::up:


----------



## mic (8 Febbraio 2014)

*Scusate ragazze...*

..ma ha bisogno di un periodo di rodaggio....


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> ..ma ha bisogno di un periodo di rodaggio....


Lo faccia con la moglie.


----------



## danny (8 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Ma non è detto.
> 
> 
> Poi arriva una gragnuola di clichè da paura.
> ...



Sì, certo, peccato che
1) lui le abbia raccontato di essere innamorato e di vedere un futuro insieme a lei loro due insieme (da soli)
2) ci stavamo separando o quasi per questo
3) c'è una bimba di mezzo
Che fossero tutte balle le sue l'ho capito a posteriori, ma c'è chi ci crede e a queste cose si aggrappa distruggendo nel frattempo quello che di importante si è costruito, ovvero un matrimonio e una famiglia.
Il divertimento ci sta quando tutti e due si è sinceri sulle intenzioni. E non ci si innamora.
Ma col tempo il sentimento avanza... ed è troppo tardi.


----------



## danny (8 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> :idea:Comunque non lo so se è un marpione, davvero..la prima impressione e le prime sensazioni che mi ha trasmesso, appena conosciuto, sono state quella di trovarmi davanti ad un uomo che sapeva il fatto suo, *marpione esperto..quel suo modo di guardarmi..a suo tempo questo tipo di uomini mi lasciava indifferente, anzi peggio,* mi faceva pensare, trav me e me:"guarda guardami pure..sarai pure notevole ma non te la darò mai..rivolgi altrove i tuoi sguardi assassini da marpione" e poi..succede, dopo un anno che lo conosco, di cominciare a fantasticarci su, di sentirmi intrigata proprio da quel suo aspetto..boh..mi sono stupita di me stessa.
> Poi conoscendolo ho capito che non ci sa neanche fare poi tanto..o forse si, visto che sono qui a parlarne con voi??!!??:



Stessa cosa per mia moglie, trovata in uno dei  suoi primi  sms.
"Tu playboy esperto..." iniziava. 
E' finita con lui che dopo la prima scopata recitava frasi d'amore e profetizzava un futuro davanti al caminetto di casa loro.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, certo, peccato che
> 1) lui le abbia raccontato di essere innamorato e di vedere un futuro insieme a lei loro due insieme (da soli)
> 2) ci stavamo separando o quasi per questo
> 3) c'è una bimba di mezzo
> ...


Infatti il problema è di tua moglie che ci ha creduto, ammesso che sia vero, non di lui che gliel'ha raccontate. 
Magari si stava preparando l'alibi per quando forse l'avessi scoperta.
Se lei alla prima stronzata gli avesse detto "senti ciccio falla finita che ho capito che vuoi farti una scopata" lui avrebbe capito che le palle non pagavano invece ha trovato terreno fertile


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Stessa cosa per mia moglie, trovata in uno dei  suoi primi  sms.
> "Tu playboy esperto..." iniziava.
> E' finita con lui che dopo la prima scopata recitava frasi d'amore e profetizzava un futuro davanti al caminetto di casa loro.


Quindi sapeva benissimo con chi aveva a che fare?


----------



## mic (8 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti il problema è di tua moglie che ci ha creduto, ammesso che sia vero, non di lui che gliel'ha raccontate.
> Magari si stava preparando l'alibi per quando forse l'avessi scoperta.
> Se lei alla prima stronzata gli avesse detto "senti ciccio falla finita che ho capito che vuoi farti una scopata" lui avrebbe capito che le palle non pagavano invece ha trovato terreno fertile


Una possibilità...:up:


----------



## disincantata (8 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> irruente :mexican:



Lui non io.


----------



## danny (8 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Non è obbligatorio che ci sia un motivo per tradire. Nella coppia ci si prende sempre del tempo per se. Chi fa zumba, chi pesca, chi va a caccia, chi va in palestra, chi in bici. E c'è chi nel suo spazio personale coltiva relazioni extraconiugali. Il problema qual'è? Che potresti ferire chi ami e chi ti ama? Basta non dirglielo. Ma poi perchè uno nel suo tempo libero può fare ciò che vuole tranne che andare a letto con persone diverse dal partner?
> 
> Diverso è il caso in cui le relazioni extraconiugali diventano serie, allora lì si possono esaminare i vari problemi della coppia e decidere che fare.
> 
> Se riesci ad avere relazioni extraconiugali senza togliere nulla alla famiglia, che male fai? *Meglio un appassionato di figa che un appassionato di moto*.



Wow, fantastico paragonare una donna a una moto. Gratificante per qualsiasi donna.
Dai, allora meglio una moglie appassionata di cazzi altrui che uno che fa shopping, allora.


----------



## Zod (8 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Wow, fantastico paragonare una donna a una moto. Gratificante per qualsiasi donna.
> Dai, allora meglio una moglie appassionata di cazzi altrui che uno che fa shopping, allora.


Io ho paragonato la figa alla moto. Non la donna. Ahhhhhhh.....la donna.....

Si meglio la donna che tromba in giro, che quella che compensa con acquisti inutili. È sicuramente più efficiente.


----------



## danny (8 Febbraio 2014)

job ha detto:


> Grande Danny!
> Ho letto da qualche parte che generalmente l'uomo usa il sentimento per arrivare al sesso mentre la donna usa il sesso per arrivare al sentimento.
> Quello che lega alla fine è sempre il sentimento.
> L'atto sessuale è la cosa più intima che ci può essere tra due persone, alla fine, se non sei proprio distaccato come Lothar, finisci per provare affetto per le persone con cui fai l'amore.
> ...


:up:


----------



## disincantata (8 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Wow, fantastico paragonare una donna a una moto. Gratificante per qualsiasi donna.
> Dai, allora meglio una moglie appassionata di cazzi altrui che uno che fa shopping, allora.



Se il marito ha tanti soldi preferisce lo shopping, ho conosciuto un uomo molto ricco che adorava le spese folli della moglie e la incitava a spendere sempre di più per sentirsi bella e desiderabile.

Poi non so se fosse anche disposto a 'cederla'.

Qui ne abbiamo sentite di ogni.


----------



## danny (8 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nell'unica volta che hanno avuto possibilità di andare più sull'intimo si è mosso poco, nonostante il prodigarsi di Gatta (che con quel nick suggerisce immagini :carneval.
> Non è detto che sia una condizione permanente o piuttosto contingente alla situazione, all'ambiente o alla tensione.
> Quando si scherza si scherza ma il problema non è l'amante affabulatore ma inefficiente quanto piuttosto cosa Gatta intende fare della sua vita. Non è che se ne deve trovare uno meno affabulatore e più irruente. O sì?



Secondo me si è semplicemente bagnato nelle mutande prima per troppa foga.
Perdendo l'eccitazione dopo.
In questi casi meglio spogliarsi velocemente....


----------



## danny (8 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti il problema è di tua moglie che ci ha creduto, ammesso che sia vero, non di lui che gliel'ha raccontate.
> Magari si stava preparando l'alibi per quando forse l'avessi scoperta.
> Se lei alla prima stronzata gli avesse detto "senti ciccio falla finita che ho capito che vuoi farti una scopata" lui avrebbe capito che le palle non pagavano invece ha trovato terreno fertile



Glielo ha detto.
Lui ha fatto dietro front e ha iniziato a fare il romantico.
Poi dopo un  po' lei si stupiva che lui fosse così poco "attratto" da lei
e ha ceduto.


----------



## danny (8 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi sapeva benissimo con chi aveva a che fare?



Sì.
Ma forse proprio per questo si era illusa di essere "speciale", in qualche modo, di riuscire a cambiarlo...
Tutte cose riscontrate nei messaggi.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti il problema è di tua moglie che ci ha creduto, ammesso che sia vero, non di lui che gliel'ha raccontate.
> Magari si stava preparando l'alibi per quando forse l'avessi scoperta.
> Se lei alla prima stronzata gli avesse detto "senti ciccio falla finita che ho capito che vuoi farti una scopata" lui avrebbe capito che le palle non pagavano invece ha trovato terreno fertile


Le cose vanno chiamate con il loro nome.
Ma come fai a sapere come sono le relazioni degli altri? Ti imbufalisci se qualcuno vuole definire la tua relazione e poi pretendi di fare altrettanto?
A te ha fatto piacere un approccio chiaro e un po' brutale perché quello ti piaceva, oltre alla chiarezza. Ad altri piacciono altre cose.
Non sono tutte delle stupidotte quelle che hanno bisogno di più parole e di fantasia erotico romantica.
Voglio dire che si tratta proprio di immaginario erotico, per me.
Se non si capisce mi dilungo a grande richiesta :carneval:


----------



## Zod (8 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo me si è semplicemente bagnato nelle mutande prima per troppa foga.
> Perdendo l'eccitazione dopo.
> In questi casi meglio spogliarsi velocemente....


È semplicemente impotente. Tante donne sarebbero orgogliose di curarlo, pensando di aver fatto il miracolo. Ma la realtà è che dipende dalla circostanza proibita e peccaminosa, non dalla femmina.

Se al terzo appuntamento uno non ci prova c'è qualcosa che non va. Già al secondo sorgono dubbi. Chiedi a Brunetta che mi ha dato del frocio nazista anglicano perchè non le sono saltato addosso dopo la stretta di mano di rito.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> È semplicemente impotente. Tante donne sarebbero orgogliose di curarlo, pensando di aver fatto il miracolo. Ma la realtà è che dipende dalla circostanza proibita e peccaminosa, non dalla femmina.
> 
> Se al terzo appuntamento uno non ci prova c'è qualcosa che non va. Già al secondo sorgono dubbi. Chiedi a Brunetta che mi ha dato del frocio nazista anglicano perchè non le sono saltato addosso dopo la stretta di mano di rito.


Spiritoso ma io non insulto né tanto meno dando del frocio o dell'anglicano, i nazisti non se lo meritano.


----------



## Gatta80 (8 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A te ha fatto piacere un approccio chiaro e un po' brutale perché quello ti piaceva, oltre alla chiarezza. Ad altri piacciono altre cose.
> Non sono tutte delle stupidotte quelle che hanno bisogno di più parole e di fantasia erotico romantica.
> Voglio dire che si tratta proprio di immaginario erotico, per me.
> Se non si capisce mi dilungo a grande richiesta :carneval:


:up::up:
Sono d'accordo. Certo, l'importante, però, è che non si finisca per raccontare balle e dichiarare ciò che non si prova, pur di assecondare l'altro e quelli che si suppone siano i suoi desideri.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> :up::up:
> Sono d'accordo. Certo, l'importante, però, è che non si finisca per raccontare balle e dichiarare ciò che non si prova, pur di assecondare l'altro e quelli che si suppone siano i suoi desideri.


Sempre la seduzione è un dialogo non solo di parole ma di gesti e di sguardi e, come ogni dialogo, è il risultato dall'interazione tra i due. Se uno eccede lo fa all'interno di quella relazione dialogica.
Quindi i suoi eccessi sono stati suggeriti da te.
Anch'io, come Farfalla, avrei avuto la tendenza a spegnere questi tentativi con una risata.
Ci sono stati uomini però che mi hanno coinvolto con uno stile che ho adottato perché mi era piaciuto.
Che siano balle ne sei ben consapevole.
Dovresti capire perché cerchi quel gioco o se hai davvero solo bisogno di abbellire un attacco di manico (come lo definiscono qui) che io neppure capisco.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le cose vanno chiamate con il loro nome.
> Ma come fai a sapere come sono le relazioni degli altri? Ti imbufalisci se qualcuno vuole definire la tua relazione e poi pretendi di fare altrettanto?
> A te ha fatto piacere un approccio chiaro e un po' brutale perché quello ti piaceva, oltre alla chiarezza. Ad altri piacciono altre cose.
> Non sono tutte delle stupidotte quelle che hanno bisogno di più parole e di fantasia erotico romantica.
> ...


Tanto per chiarire sono una romanticona, adoro il corteggiamento le parole d'amore ecc ecc.
Se sono sposata e uno che so essere un playboy usa questa tecnica mi cadono le palle.
Pensi che con la situazione che mi ritrovo a casa le frasi romantiche ecc ecc non mi manchino?
Questo non significa che il primo che passa  che me le dice mi porta a letto.
Se serve a giustificarsi per la trombata per l'amor di Dio va tutto bene io non mi nasconderei dietro a questo.
Quando mi sarei imbufalita?
L'ho fatto con te quando ti ostinavi a dire una cosa che non era e il tempo ha dimostrato che ti sbagliavi.
Qui è Danny che dice che la cosa è così mica mi sono inventata nulla.
Non mi piace fare la psicologa, non ne ho le capacità


----------



## Zod (8 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Spiritoso ma io non insulto né tanto meno dando del frocio o dell'anglicano, i nazisti non se lo meritano.


Poveri nazisti... in fondo non sono stati peggiori dei russi, americani, giapponesi, italiani ... Non si vincono le guerre rispettando i diritti umani.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le cose vanno chiamate con il loro nome.
> Ma come fai a sapere come sono le relazioni degli altri? Ti imbufalisci se qualcuno vuole definire la tua relazione e poi pretendi di fare altrettanto?
> A te ha fatto piacere un approccio chiaro e un po' brutale perché quello ti piaceva, oltre alla chiarezza. Ad altri piacciono altre cose.
> Non sono tutte delle stupidotte quelle che hanno bisogno di più parole e di fantasia erotico romantica.
> ...


Altro chiarimento perchè mi sa che non hai capito (strano:mexican non ho mai detto che chi ha bisogno di un approccio romantico sia una stupidotta, piace anche a me l'approccio romantico e il corteggiamento.
È stupidotto quella che crede a un certo tipo di approccio ricco di paroloni finalizzati a portarti a letto. 
Al ti amo , al sei alla donna della mia vita, non lascio mia moglie ma non vado a letto con lei ecc ecc, come te non sono mai stato con nessuna, e se vuoi continuo tanto il repertorio ê sempre quello.
preferisco uno che mi intriga, che gioca, che mi invita a cena, che non denigra la moglie che non si mette in competizione con mio marito e che mi fa capire che è attratto da me senza bisogno di aggiungere altro.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> È semplicemente impotente. Tante donne sarebbero orgogliose di curarlo, pensando di aver fatto il miracolo. Ma la realtà è che dipende dalla circostanza proibita e peccaminosa, non dalla femmina.
> 
> Se al terzo appuntamento uno non ci prova c'è qualcosa che non va. Già al secondo sorgono dubbi. *Chiedi a Brunetta che mi ha dato del frocio nazista anglicano perchè non le sono saltato addosso dopo la stretta di mano di rito.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> È stupidotto quella che crede a un certo tipo di approccio ricco di paroloni finalizzati a portarti a letto.
> Al ti amo , al sei alla donna della mia vita, non lascio mia moglie ma non vado a letto con lei ecc ecc, come te non sono mai stato con nessuna, e se vuoi continuo tanto il repertorio ê sempre quello.
> .



É ufficiale: sono stupidotta (oltre che tontolona)


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> É ufficiale: sono stupidotta (oltre che tontolona)


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Febbraio 2014)

E zoccola (sbrodolante)


----------



## disincantata (8 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Altro chiarimento perchè mi sa che non hai capito (strano:mexican non ho mai detto che chi ha bisogno di un approccio romantico sia una stupidotta, piace anche a me l'approccio romantico e il corteggiamento.
> È stupidotto quella che crede a un certo tipo di approccio ricco di paroloni finalizzati a portarti a letto.
> Al *ti amo* , al* sei alla donna della mia vita, non lascio mia moglie *ma *non vado a letto con lei *ecc ecc, *come te non sono mai stato con nessuna*, e se vuoi continuo tanto il repertorio ê sempre quello.
> preferisco uno che mi intriga, che gioca, che mi invita a cena, che non denigra la moglie che non si mette in competizione con mio marito e che mi fa capire che è attratto da me senza bisogno di aggiungere altro.



Io spero non ci sia un uomo tanto scemo da dire certe cose prima ancora di esserci stato a letto con una, o si???

A dire la verità non le vorrei sentire neppure dopo.

Uno durante il corteggiamento dovrebbe usare ben altro. Non servono mille parole. Tempo si, poi dipende dalle circostanze e dalla donna.

Cosa si intende per approccio romantico?

Non si parla di ragazzini, si tratta di persone adulte e sposate. Pronte a tradire.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Altro chiarimento perché* mi sa che non hai capito (strano:mexican:*) non ho mai detto che chi ha bisogno di un approccio romantico sia una stupidotta, piace anche a me l'approccio romantico e il corteggiamento.
> *È stupidotto quella che crede a un certo tipo di approccio ricco di paroloni finalizzati a portarti a letto. *
> Al ti amo , al sei alla donna della mia vita, non lascio mia moglie ma non vado a letto con lei ecc ecc, come te non sono mai stato con nessuna, e se vuoi continuo tanto il repertorio ê sempre quello.
> preferisco uno che mi intriga, che gioca, che mi invita a cena, che non denigra la moglie che non si mette in competizione con mio marito e che mi fa capire che è attratto da me senza bisogno di aggiungere altro.


Il tizio, come l'ha descritto Gatta, ha usato la strategia giusta per lei, sono gli utenti del forum che hanno interpretato che avesse usato una tattica per sciocche e così la pensi tu. Non usi il termine stupidotta o sciocca ma è la sostanza della valutazione che dai, chiamandoti fuori dalla tipologia di donne che ci crede o che di quello ha bisogno.
Io ho detto che quella strategia se funziona è perché una ha piacere di sentirsi dire quelle cose.
Quella per la quale non funziona quella strategia è perché ha più bisogno di altro, anche se si ritiene romantica.
Non so chi è a non aver capito.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io spero non ci sia un uomo tanto scemo da dire certe cose prima ancora di esserci stato a letto con una, o si???
> 
> A dire la verità non le vorrei sentire neppure dopo.
> 
> ...




A me invece è capitato. "Ti amo ti amo ti amo... Sono anni che mi faccio le seghe pensando a te! Ti amo sei la donna della mia vita mi fai impazzire, appena penso a te mi viene durissimo, vado sempre sulla tua pagina di fb mi ammazzo di seghe guardando le tue foto... Quando scopo con mia moglie chiudo gli occhi e immagino di essere con te... " tutto ciò prima di essere stati a letto (un'unica volta)... 
Con un altro addirittura m'é capitato che mi dicesse "ti amo" a ripetizione prima ancora di vederci di persona!


----------



## disincantata (8 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> A me invece è capitato. "Ti amo ti amo ti amo... Sono anni che mi faccio le seghe pensando a te! Ti amo sei la donna della mia vita mi fai impazzire, appena penso a te mi viene durissimo, vado sempre sulla tua pagina di fb mi ammazzo di seghe guardando le tue foto... Quando scopo con mia moglie chiudo gli occhi e immagino di essere con te... " tutto ciò prima di essere stati a letto (un'unica volta)...
> Con un altro addirittura m'é capitato che mi dicesse "ti amo" a ripetizione prima ancora di vederci di persona!



Come si fa a cedere davanti ad uno cosi idiota?  FB????  

Eri depressa per accettarlo?

Io ho 60 anni, forse troppo vecchia e sgamata per cascarci, ma anche da giovane, vabbè allora non c'erano ne cellulari ne fb, si usavano le lettere, nel caso, ma mai avrei creduto a cose simili ed in più mi sarebbero cadute le braccia.

Non mi conosci, mai vista, mai baciata e mi ami????

Se poi uno parla di seghe mi smonta. Non sono romantica, ma neppure zoccola.


Per usare certi linguaggi prima hai sbagliato tutto con me.

A letto le cose cambiano, ma prima ci devi arrivare e anche dopo devi entrare molto in sintonia per permetterti di andare oltre.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Come si fa a cedere davanti ad uno cosi idiota?  FB????
> 
> Eri depressa per accettarlo?
> 
> ...



No, no, quello di FB lo conosco di persona da anni... E non mi era mai piaciuto... Era proprio il suo linguaggio che mi smontava... erano anni che ci provava in tutti i modi... Ma si, quando ho ceduto ero depressa... Parecchio...


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il tizio, come l'ha descritto Gatta, ha usato la strategia giusta per lei, sono gli utenti del forum che hanno interpretato che avesse usato una tattica per sciocche e così la pensi tu. Non usi il termine stupidotta o sciocca ma è la sostanza della valutazione che dai, chiamandoti fuori dalla tipologia di donne che ci crede o che di quello ha bisogno.
> Io ho detto che quella strategia se funziona è perché una ha piacere di sentirsi dire quelle cose.
> Quella per la quale non funziona quella strategia è perché ha più bisogno di altro, anche se si ritiene romantica.
> Non so chi è a non aver capito.


Rinuncio
Torniamo ai vecchi tempi in cui vai per la tua strada e non leggi.
Hai appena detto che non ho bisogno di una cosa di cui ho scritto che ho bisogno. 
Mi sembra di annoiare il forum con una discussione che porti avanti in un unico senso.
Rinuncio e mi spiace

Edit: tre anni fà eri convinta di aver capito tutto di me e sapevi cosa pensavo ma che ancora non ero pronta a capirlo.
Ora pensi che se non dico stupida lo penso.
Il dubbio che di me non hai capito nulla ti è mai venuto?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Rinuncio
> Torniamo ai vecchi tempi in cui vai per la tua strada e non leggi.
> Hai appena detto che non ho bisogno di una cosa di cui ho scritto che ho bisogno.
> Mi sembra di annoiare il forum con una discussione che porti avanti in un unico senso.
> ...


Farfallina bella. Se rileggi ti accorgi che stai facendo una figura non bellissima.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Farfallina bella. Se rileggi ti accorgi che stai facendo una figura non bellissima.


Dici? Pazienza! 
Occhio a non cadere quando scendi dal pulpito da cui predichi.
E comunque a brutte figure mi batti visto che non hai nemmeno le palle di riebtrare in un forum con il tuo nick.
Avevi paura di non sostenere le eventuali critiche?
Stammi bene


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> No, no, quello di FB lo conosco di persona da anni... E non mi era mai piaciuto... Era proprio il suo linguaggio che mi smontava... erano anni che ci provava in tutti i modi... Ma si, quando ho ceduto ero depressa... Parecchio...


Quando hai bisogno di "qualcuno" (intendo di una persona in generale, chiunque sia) i modi finisci per farteli andar bene.
Le tecniche sono stucchevoli ma ci sono spesso, anche inconsapevoli.
In realtà non so se siano sempre solo tecniche per ottenere o non siano anche modi di porsi che fanno piacere a chi li utilizza.
Insomma anche il più bieco playboy di Tor Bella Monaca o di Cologno ha l'ambizione di sentirsi interessante e fascinoso e non solo un cacciatore di prede da motel.
Voglio dire che considerare sempre una sempliciotta la donna che cede a quelle lusinghe mette in luce solo uno degli elementi del rapporto.
I desideri di gratificazioni e di avere un aspetto di sé valorizzato è di entrambi gli attori della relazione.


----------



## Zod (8 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando hai bisogno di "qualcuno" (intendo di una persona in generale, chiunque sia) i modi finisci per farteli andar bene.
> Le tecniche sono stucchevoli ma ci sono spesso, anche inconsapevoli.
> In realtà non so se siano sempre solo tecniche per ottenere o non siano anche modi di porsi che fanno piacere a chi li utilizza.
> Insomma anche il più bieco playboy di Tor Bella Monaca o di Cologno ha l'ambizione di sentirsi interessante e fascinoso e non solo un cacciatore di prede da motel.
> ...


A certi livelli è più gratificante pagare...


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> A certi livelli è più gratificante pagare...


Pagare dà una sensazione di potere (e a volte anche l'essere pagate) che è meglio che fottere. Avere entrambe le cose è sempre gradito a molti.


----------



## Zod (8 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pagare dà una sensazione di potere (e a volte anche l'essere pagate) che è meglio che fottere. Avere entrambe le cose è sempre gradito a molti.


Anche a te?

Piuttosto che mentire per trombare meglio pagare.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Anche a te?
> 
> Piuttosto che mentire per trombare meglio pagare.



Non ho capito. Mentire a chi?


----------



## Zod (8 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Non ho capito. Mentire a chi?


A chi vuoi trombarti. Piuttosto che raccontare cazzate a una mezza depressa, scimmiottare infiniti "ti amo", farsi 500 km solo per vederla sperando che te la dia. Tanto vale andare con una escort, te la scegli, alla fine risparmi pure tempo/denaro.

Poi è un rapporto chiaro e trasparente, non come quelle che credono di avere una industria in mezzo alle gambe, da far fruttare.

Insomma se trombare è questo... anche gli uomini che vanno con donne sposate con figli...magari non sono fatti loro ma alla fine è quasi più etico pagare e andare con una prostituta che creare entropia costruendo rapporti extraconiugali improbabili e pericolosi.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> A chi vuoi trombarti. Piuttosto che raccontare cazzate a una mezza depressa, scimmiottare infiniti "ti amo", farsi 500 km solo per vederla sperando che te la dia. Tanto vale andare con una escort, te la scegli, alla fine risparmi pure tempo/denaro.
> 
> Poi è un rapporto chiaro e trasparente, non come quelle che credono di avere una industria in mezzo alle gambe, da far fruttare.
> 
> Insomma se trombare è questo... anche gli uomini che vanno con donne sposate con figli...magari non sono fatti loro ma alla fine è quasi più etico pagare e andare con una prostituta che creare entropia costruendo rapporti extraconiugali improbabili e pericolosi.



Boh. Non lo so. Io ci credevo davvero alle cose che mi sono state dette. E non credo di avere un'industria in mezzo alle gambe. E per scopare bene ho bisogno che ci sia sentimento, altrimenti non riesco nemmeno a venire.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Pagare dà una sensazione di potere (e a volte anche l'essere pagate) che è meglio che fottere. *Avere entrambe le cose è sempre gradito a molti.


Mah, no.


----------



## perplesso (8 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Boh. Non lo so. Io ci credevo davvero alle cose che mi sono state dette. E non credo di avere un'industria in mezzo alle gambe. E per scopare bene ho bisogno che ci sia sentimento, altrimenti non riesco nemmeno a venire.


ci credevi perchè percepivi quelle parole come sincere o veramente perchè è quella la tua chiave di volta?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ci credevi perchè percepivi quelle parole come sincere o veramente perchè è quella la tua chiave di volta?


Io le percepivo come sincere... forse perché avevo davvero bisogno di percepirle come tali... Boh


----------



## Spider (8 Febbraio 2014)

ma perchè... 
chi si nasconde dietro il nick di 
Brunetta?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Boh. Non lo so. Io ci credevo davvero alle cose che mi sono state dette. E non credo di avere un'industria in mezzo alle gambe. E per scopare bene ho bisogno che ci sia sentimento, altrimenti non riesco nemmeno a venire.


Anche l'affetto e la stima sono sentimenti....


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma perchè...
> chi si nasconde dietro il nick di
> Brunetta?


Chiedilo a lei....


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mah, no.


Per te no. Per altri sì.
Altrimenti perché ci sarebbero quelli che infilano soldi negli slip delle danzatrici erotiche nei locali?


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per te no. Per altri sì.
> Altrimenti perché ci sarebbero quelli che infilano soldi negli slip delle danzatrici erotiche nei locali?


Ma è una domanda seria o ti stai facendo un attimo prendere la mano? Pensa bene prima di rispondere.


----------



## Zod (8 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per te no. Per altri sì.
> Altrimenti perché ci sarebbero quelli che infilano soldi negli slip delle danzatrici erotiche nei locali?


Beneficenza.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è una domanda seria o ti stai facendo un attimo prendere la mano? Pensa bene prima di rispondere.


E' una domanda retorica in un testo argomentativo per sostenere la mia tesi che vi sono molti uomini che provano libidine nella sensazione di esercitare potere attraverso il denaro sul sesso femminile :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Beneficenza.


Anche il silvio ha fatto del bene a chi aveva bisogno e il perizoma :mexican:


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' una domanda retorica in un testo argomentativo per sostenere la mia tesi che vi sono molti uomini che provano libidine nella sensazione di esercitare potere attraverso il denaro sul sesso femminile :mrgreen:


Quelli che infilano soldi negli slip delle danzatrici erotiche nei locali a tema che tanto spesso avrai visto rappresentati in film degli anni ottanta sono degli sfigati poveretti tipo Zod (che per carità, lascia perdere etica ed entropia ed usa quei quattro soldi che hai da parte per fartene una che ti sta bollendo il cervello e tra un pò evaporerà definitivamente tutto se non ti sfoghi) che non esercitano nessun potere e che non provano nessuna libido nel mettere denaro negli slip della signorina in questione tranne quella dell'essere vicino ad una figa tanto da quasi sfiorarla davvero. Tipo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche l'affetto e la stima sono sentimenti....



Okay, allora diciamo che ho bisogno del cuore che mi batte forte, ho bisogno di sentirmi fondere con l'altra persona anima e corpo... Ho scopato tanto nella mia vita e sono perfettamente consapevole di quello che fa la differenza per me. Provo affetto e stima per diversi miei amici ma non ci scopo perché comunque so già che ricadrei in quella spirale di pensieri e sensazioni negative che poi mi porto dietro per mesi e mesi... L'ho fatto, più volte, e non mi è rimasto niente, non sono venuta, non ho ricordi piacevoli e mi resta addosso una sensazione di merda di inadeguatezza che poi va ad incidere su tutto il resto del mio benessere psicofisico


----------



## Scaredheart (8 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quelli che infilano soldi negli slip delle danzatrici erotiche nei locali a tema che tanto spesso avrai visto rappresentati in film degli anni ottanta sono degli sfigati poveretti tipo Zod (che per carità, lascia perdere etica ed entropia ed usa quei quattro soldi che hai da parte per fartene una che ti sta bollendo il cervello e tra un pò evaporerà definitivamente tutto se non ti sfoghi) che non esercitano nessun potere e che non provano nessuna libido nel mettere denaro negli slip della signorina in questione tranne quella dell'essere vigino ad una figa tanto da quasi sfiorarla davvero. Tipo.


poesia...


----------



## perplesso (8 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Io le percepivo come sincere... forse perché avevo davvero bisogno di percepirle come tali... Boh





Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Okay, allora diciamo che ho bisogno del cuore che mi batte forte, ho bisogno di sentirmi fondere con l'altra persona anima e corpo... Ho scopato tanto nella mia vita e sono perfettamente consapevole di quello che fa la differenza per me. Provo affetto e stima per diversi miei amici ma non ci scopo perché comunque so già che ricadrei in quella spirale di pensieri e sensazioni negative che poi mi porto dietro per mesi e mesi... L'ho fatto, più volte, e non mi è rimasto niente, non sono venuta, non ho ricordi piacevoli e mi resta addosso una sensazione di merda di inadeguatezza che poi va ad incidere su tutto il resto del mio benessere psicofisico


tu pensi troppo.


----------



## Gatta80 (8 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando hai bisogno di "qualcuno" (intendo di una persona in generale, chiunque sia) i modi finisci per farteli andar bene.
> Le tecniche sono stucchevoli ma ci sono spesso, anche inconsapevoli.
> In realtà non so se siano sempre solo tecniche per ottenere o non siano anche modi di porsi che fanno piacere a chi li utilizza.
> Insomma anche il più bieco playboy di Tor Bella Monaca o di Cologno ha l'ambizione di sentirsi interessante e fascinoso e non solo un cacciatore di prede da motel.
> ...


Sono assolutamente d'accordo. Nel mio caso io credo che lu dica e scriva alcune cose, e assuma determinati atteggiamenti, non solo perchè pensa che sia ciò che desidero e mi aspetto, ma anche perchè piace a lui calarsi in qurlla parte, non sentirsi l'uomo medio, alla soglia dei 50, sposato che va appresso alla ragazza più giovane e vulnerabile, ma calarsi nella parte dell' "innamorato" che non cerca unicamente sesso ma anche amore, complicità. Io penso lui sia convinto di essere sincero, se non al 100% almeno all'80.


----------



## perplesso (8 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Sono assolutamente d'accordo. Nel mio caso io credo che lu dica e scriva alcune cose, e assuma determinati atteggiamenti, non solo perchè pensa che sia ciò che desidero e mi aspetto, ma anche perchè piace a lui calarsi in qurlla parte, non sentirsi l'uomo medio, alla soglia dei 50, sposato che va appresso alla ragazza più giovane e vulnerabile, ma calarsi nella parte dell' "innamorato" che non cerca unicamente sesso ma anche amore, complicità. Io penso lui sia convinto di essere sincero, se non al 100% almeno all'80.


io continuo a non capire perchè sprechi tempo a chiederti cosa voglia lui e non cosa vuoi tu......


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Okay, allora diciamo che ho bisogno del cuore che mi batte forte, ho bisogno di sentirmi fondere con l'altra persona anima e corpo... Ho scopato tanto nella mia vita e sono perfettamente consapevole di quello che fa la differenza per me. Provo affetto e stima per diversi miei amici ma non ci scopo perché comunque so già che ricadrei in quella spirale di pensieri e sensazioni negative che poi mi porto dietro per mesi e mesi... L'ho fatto, più volte, e non mi è rimasto niente, non sono venuta, non ho ricordi piacevoli e mi resta addosso una sensazione di merda di inadeguatezza che poi va ad incidere su tutto il resto del mio benessere psicofisico


Intendevo proprio questo. Non ti bastano i sentimenti vuoi la storia d'amore.
Abbiamo passato mesi a parlarne


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Sono assolutamente d'accordo. Nel mio caso io credo che lu dica e scriva alcune cose, e assuma determinati atteggiamenti, non solo perchè pensa che sia ciò che desidero e mi aspetto, ma anche perchè piace a lui calarsi in qurlla parte, non sentirsi l'uomo medio, alla soglia dei 50, sposato che va appresso alla ragazza più giovane e vulnerabile, ma calarsi nella parte dell' "innamorato" che non cerca unicamente sesso ma anche amore, complicità. Io penso lui sia convinto di essere sincero, se non al 100% almeno all'80.


E' una cosa speculare.


----------



## Zod (8 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quelli che infilano soldi negli slip delle danzatrici erotiche nei locali a tema che tanto spesso avrai visto rappresentati in film degli anni ottanta sono degli sfigati poveretti tipo Zod (che per carità, lascia perdere etica ed entropia ed usa quei quattro soldi che hai da parte per fartene una che ti sta bollendo il cervello e tra un pò evaporerà definitivamente tutto se non ti sfoghi) che non esercitano nessun potere e che non provano nessuna libido nel mettere denaro negli slip della signorina in questione tranne quella dell'essere vicino ad una figa tanto da quasi sfiorarla davvero. Tipo.


Povero Joey, hai la profondità di pensiero di uno sputo e non sapendo argomentare su nulla ti ostini ad insultare gli interlocutori. Chi non ha idee per controbattere attacca le persone. Contento tu... Certo che tra lavoro e forum non penso che troverai tanto tempo per scopare, a meno che non sei così sfigato da cercare qui sfigate al tuo pari.

Non penso che chi mette denaro nei perizoma sia così disperato, visto che già entrare in un nightclub ha il suo costo. È più una delle tante forme di folclore sessuale, come le fiere o i concorsini stile miss maglietta bagnata. Un sorta di cultura sessuale sulla linea dei filmetti con Banfi, Vitali, Fenech e company. Robetta tranquilla. Ripresa poi anche negli spogliarelli alla California Dream Boys.

Non credo esistano persone, fisicamente e mentalmente sane, uomini o donne, che non trombano per difficoltà a trovare qualcuno con cui farlo. Chi non tromba non tromba per sua scelta.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Povero Joey, hai la profondità di pensiero di uno sputo e non sapendo argomentare su nulla ti ostini ad insultare gli interlocutori. Chi non ha idee per controbattere attacca le persone. Contento tu... Certo che tra lavoro e forum non penso che troverai tanto tempo per scopare, a meno che non sei così sfigato da cercare qui sfigate al tuo pari.
> 
> Non penso che chi mette denaro nei perizoma sia così disperato, visto che già entrare in un nightclub ha il suo costo. È più una delle tante forme di folclore sessuale, come le fiere o i concorsini stile miss maglietta bagnata. Un sorta di cultura sessuale sulla linea dei filmetti con Banfi, Vitali, Fenech e company. Robetta tranquilla. Ripresa poi anche negli spogliarelli alla California Dream Boys.
> 
> Non credo esistano persone fisicamente e mentalmente sane, uomini o donne, che non trombano per difficoltà a trovare qualcuno con cui farlo. *Chi non tromba non tromba per sua scelta*.


A parte tutte le scemenze questa ultima evidenziata è realmente letale. Minchia. Dai oh. Scegli di scopare. Senza pagare eh. La prima che trovi che ti piace. Non a cui piaci tu, ma che piaccia lei a te. Vai, scopaci per tua scelta e torna più felice di così che per carità a leggere ste scemenze perdo anni di vita e non ho il cuore di rispondere per bene perchè, sai, in fondo in fondo ed ancora più in fondo ho un cuore anch'io. Nero come un sanpietrino e duro uguale, ma comunque c'è.


----------



## Gatta80 (8 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> io continuo a non capire perchè sprechi tempo a chiederti cosa voglia lui e non cosa vuoi tu......


Forse non sono stata chiara, allora chiarisco: io la mia scelta l'ho fatta, non sento il mio ormai ex amante da piu' di 10 giorni, zero contatti (solo visivi, inevitabili). Sono qui per cercare di dare una spiegazione, analizzare quanto mi è successo, e soprattutto rafforzare la mia decisione, facendo chiarezza dentro di me, anche grazie alle vostre riflessioni. Per non ricaderci, di nuovo, visto che è ogni giorno davanti a me e, nonostante TUTTO, non mi è ancora indifferente, affatto, e so che mi basterebbe uno sguardo per averlo, perchè lui aspetta solo un mio cenno.


----------



## MK (8 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dici? Pazienza!
> Occhio a non cadere quando scendi dal pulpito da cui predichi.
> E comunque a brutte figure mi batti visto che *non hai nemmeno le palle di riebtrare in un forum con il tuo nick*.
> Avevi paura di non sostenere le eventuali critiche?
> Stammi bene


Urca. Farfalla sai che in questi giorni sto cominciando a capire i discorsi che facevi? Si cambia si cambia :smile:


----------



## perplesso (8 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Forse non sono stata chiara, allora chiarisco: io la mia scelta l'ho fatta, non sento il mio ormai ex amante da piu' di 10 giorni, zero contatti (solo visivi, inevitabili). Sono qui per cercare di dare una spiegazione, analizzare quanto mi è successo, e soprattutto rafforzare la mia decisione, facendo chiarezza dentro di me, anche grazie alle vostre riflessioni. Per non ricaderci, di nuovo, visto che è ogni giorno davanti a me e, nonostante TUTTO, non mi è ancora indifferente, affatto, e so che mi basterebbe uno sguardo per averlo.


e fin qui siamo d'accordo.     quindi diamo per scontato il fatto che sai che ti basterebbe un mezzo sorriso per ricominciare,considerate le cose che più o meno giuste abbiamo scritto qui finora

che idea ti stai facendo?  ovvero,comincia a schiarirtisi la nebbia e riesci a scorgere il motivo per cui sto tizio ti smuove ancora l'ormone,per così dire?


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Forse non sono stata chiara, allora chiarisco: io la mia scelta l'ho fatta, non sento il mio ormai ex amante da piu' di 10 giorni, zero contatti (solo visivi, inevitabili). Sono qui per cercare di dare una spiegazione, analizzare quanto mi è successo, e soprattutto rafforzare la mia decisione, facendo chiarezza dentro di me, anche grazie alle vostre riflessioni. Per non ricaderci, di nuovo, visto che è ogni giorno davanti a me e, nonostante TUTTO, non mi è ancora indifferente, affatto, e so* che mi basterebbe uno sguardo per averlo*, perchè lui aspetta solo un mio cenno.


Da quel che ho letto mi pare che ci vorrebbe più un paranco che non il tuo sguardo e basta. Altrimenti t'avrebbe già scopata.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Urca. Farfalla sai che in questi giorni sto cominciando a capire i discorsi che facevi? Si cambia si cambia :smile:


Non so a cosa ti riferisci ma spero sia qualcosa di piacevole.
Si si cambia, non tutti ne hanno la capacitá purtroppo


----------



## MK (8 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non so a cosa ti riferisci ma spero sia qualcosa di piacevole.
> Si si cambia, *non tutti ne hanno la capacitá purtroppo*


Lo so lo so , ci vuole tempo e ci vuole umiltà. Non è facile riconoscere i propri errori. E tutti ne facciamo.


----------



## Gatta80 (8 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> e fin qui siamo d'accordo.     quindi diamo per scontato il fatto che sai che ti basterebbe un mezzo sorriso per ricominciare,considerate le cose che più o meno giuste abbiamo scritto qui finora
> 
> che idea ti stai facendo?  ovvero,comincia a schiarirtisi la nebbia e riesci a scorgere il motivo per cui sto tizio ti smuove ancora l'ormone,per così dire?


Il discorso è lungo e ora non posso dilungarmi. In sintesi, però, penso che lui abbia incarnato per me una voglia di evasione e trasgressione, in un momento non semplice della mia vita e del mio rapporto. Credo che un po' anche la mancanza di esperienze in passato abbia inciso, che io abbia avuto voglia di provare nuove sensazioni, riscoprire certe emozioni, e la mia attenzione sia caduta suun bell'uomo, che intuivo anche essere molto piu' esperto di me. E credo che, come mi ha scritto non ricordo chi (perdonami), le emozioni che ho provato..siano state belle e vive (al netto dei sensi dicolpa e della confusione) e ci voglia del tempo e volontà per lasciarmele alle spalle, disaffezionarmi, razionalizzare, vedere le cose con piu' lucidità ed oggettività. E capire su cosa lavorare nel mio rapporto, o su me stessa, per superare completamente questo momento mio di smarrimento. Tutto molto in sintesi, eh.


----------



## Spider (8 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Chiedilo a lei....



non sembra abbia voglia di rispondere...
comunque ci provo.

brunetta, 
da quello che ho intuito, sembra che tu fossi presente già diversi anni fa... almeno 3 anni.
e con un altro nick?
non cambia nulla è chiaro... siamo pur sempre nel virtuale...
ma visto che questa cosa è ormai arrivata alla luce, non pensi sia il caso di fare chiarezza?
se non la fai comunque io e tutti gli altri utenti, ti leggeranno come un doppio gioco...


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> non sembra abbia voglia di rispondere...
> comunque ci provo.
> 
> brunetta,
> ...


Ho già risposto in passato.
Basta.


----------



## Tin Man (8 Febbraio 2014)

*semplice soluzione*



Gatta80 ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti, sono nuova, ...Io sono in crisi e decido di chiudere.


Secondo me, ti trovi nella condizione di voler sperimentare sulla tua anima tutte quelle emozioni che non hai avuto la possibilità di incontrare in predenza.

La mia impressione è che lui sia un po' Narciso e non credo che abbia intenzioni troppo serie per il tuo futuro.

Forse è meglio che risolva i suoi problemi senza coinvolgerti.

Mi pare di aver capito che tuo marito abbia tutto quello di cui hai bisogno e forse, parlando con lui di questa difficoltà, potresti ricevere quell'aiuto e quella complicità di cui hai un tremendo bisogno.

Mi auguro il meglio per te.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Febbraio 2014)

*Ingenuità/stupidità/inesperienza*

Mia figlia ha 5 anni (lo sanno pure gli utenti che hanno sbagliato sito e sono qui per rimorchiare mi sa. E che è fantastica, tanto per ribadire.).
Non è stupida. 
Ma la prima volta che ha visto lo spettacolo di un "mago" ha pensato che fosse... magia.
Il mago diceva di essere un mago, il mago diceva di saper fare le magie, in effetti faceva cose che sembravano magiche... per lei la conclusione era semplice: quel mago sapeva fare magie.
Tra l'altro in un sacco di storie che le si raccontava c'erano magia, quindi, il ragionamento non faceva una piega.

Ora, certo, ci si aspetta che una donna adulta sappia discernere un filino meglio.
Ma perchè?
Se è inesperta sentimentalmente, se non ha mai avuto esperienza di certe dinamiche, perchè mai dovrebbe di partenza pensare che un uomo che le dice tutte quelle belle cose se la voglia solo portare a letto?
Non è -necessariamente- stupida. E' inesperta quanto mia figlia davanti al mago.
E visto che tutti dicono che l'amore esiste, che in un sacco di libri/film ci sono pure i colpi di fulmine, perchè dovrebbe pensare che non è vero quello che le dice quel simpatico giovine? Sembra tanto preso...
E poi, emozionata dalla situazione, da lui, inesperta -ricordiamolo- sente battere il cuoricino, pensa sia amore, quindi certo, è possibilissimo che anche il suo di lui sia amore, visto che lei si sente così.

(Io, sentimentalmente inesperta, ho scambiato per amore il fatto che lui desiderasse avere qualcuno che gli preparasse la cena ogni sera e sparecchiasse e lavasse pure i piatti)

Eccetera eccetera.

Non mi ricordo, poi, chi ha scritto che magari pure all'uomo piace crederSI innamorato. Bel commento.
Ricordo un conoscente, donnaiolo incallito, Lothar gli può allacciare le stringhe e magari, forse, farsi camminare un poco sopra.
Pure quando la donna con cui voleva ricrearsi era chiaramente già più che assertiva sulla questione "letto", sentiva chissà come mai l'impulso a tirar fuori l'amore.
Ricordo di aver parlato con una delle sue donne. Mi raccontava che lei gli aveva creduto, quando lui le diceva "ti amo", perchè, diamine, stavano già scopando! Lei non voleva altro! Eppure, poi, un pò alla volta, dio mio quel bel giovine distinto che si porta a letto chi vuole, innamorato di me?!?!?! -e si è innamorata-
Chiaramente lui ne aveva all'epoca 5, più la moglie.

Facciamo  un riassuntino?

Ci sono uomini che ritengono necessario, di default, corteggiare, e ficcarci dentro i sentimenti, anche quando non è necessario. 
Ci sono donne che ci cascano.


----------



## Spider (8 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho già risposto in passato.
> Basta.


ok, ma forse io non c'ero.
e come me altri.
non ci vuole niente a rispondere di nuovo.
si oppure no.
punto


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mia figlia ha 5 anni (lo sanno pure gli utenti che hanno sbagliato sito e sono qui per rimorchiare mi sa. E che è fantastica, tanto per ribadire.).
> Non è stupida.
> Ma la prima volta che ha visto lo spettacolo di un "mago" ha pensato che fosse... magia.
> Il mago diceva di essere un mago, il mago diceva di saper fare le magie, in effetti faceva cose che sembravano magiche... per lei la conclusione era semplice: quel mago sapeva fare magie.
> ...


L'ho scritto io.
Quoto tutto con una piccola variante.

Ci sono uomini che ritengono necessario, di default, corteggiare, e ficcarci dentro i sentimenti, anche quando non è necessario. 
 Ci sono donne alle quali piace *credere ai sentimenti, avere sentimenti, trovare dentro di sé sentimenti.

*


----------



## MK (8 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> *Ci sono uomini che ritengono necessario, di default, corteggiare, e ficcarci dentro i sentimenti, anche quando non è necessario.
> *Ci sono donne che ci cascano.


Sì è così. Ho provato capire il perchè ma non ho mai avuto spiegazioni esaustive. Io sono una che di default pensa sempre che interesse=scopata e poi mi incasino.


----------



## disincantata (8 Febbraio 2014)

:up:





Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho già risposto in passato.
> Basta.


:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mia figlia ha 5 anni (lo sanno pure gli utenti che hanno sbagliato sito e sono qui per rimorchiare mi sa. E che è fantastica, tanto per ribadire.).
> Non è stupida.
> Ma la prima volta che ha visto lo spettacolo di un "mago" ha pensato che fosse... magia.
> Il mago diceva di essere un mago, il mago diceva di saper fare le magie, in effetti faceva cose che sembravano magiche... per lei la conclusione era semplice: quel mago sapeva fare magie.
> ...


Hai idee chiarissime al riguardo Fai finta che ti ho smeraldato


----------



## perplesso (8 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Il discorso è lungo e ora non posso dilungarmi. In sintesi, però, penso che lui abbia incarnato per me una voglia di evasione e trasgressione, in un momento non semplice della mia vita e del mio rapporto. Credo che un po' anche la mancanza di esperienze in passato abbia inciso, che io abbia avuto voglia di provare nuove sensazioni, riscoprire certe emozioni, e la mia attenzione sia caduta suun bell'uomo, che intuivo anche essere molto piu' esperto di me. E credo che, come mi ha scritto non ricordo chi (perdonami), le emozioni che ho provato..siano state belle e vive (al netto dei sensi dicolpa e della confusione) e ci voglia del tempo e volontà per lasciarmele alle spalle, disaffezionarmi, razionalizzare, vedere le cose con piu' lucidità ed oggettività. E capire su cosa lavorare nel mio rapporto, o su me stessa, per superare completamente questo momento mio di smarrimento. Tutto molto in sintesi, eh.


sempre molto in sintesi: ti piace essere corteggiata,ti manca il sentirti corteggiata per meglio dire.    forse anche provare cosa sentiresti a letto con un altro uomo.

ma a sensazione ti manca più la prima cosa che la seconda,anche se la seconda certo non ti dispiace.

Non so se ci sto prendendo o meno,ma questa è la sensazione che mi dai.

My 2 cents


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Il discorso è lungo e ora non posso dilungarmi. In sintesi, però, penso che lui abbia incarnato per me una voglia di evasione e trasgressione, in un momento non semplice della mia vita e del mio rapporto. Credo che un po' anche la mancanza di esperienze in passato abbia inciso, che io abbia avuto voglia di provare nuove sensazioni, riscoprire certe emozioni, e la mia attenzione sia caduta suun bell'uomo, che intuivo anche essere molto piu' esperto di me. E credo che, come mi ha scritto non ricordo chi (perdonami), le emozioni che ho provato..siano state belle e vive (al netto dei sensi dicolpa e della confusione) e ci voglia del tempo e volontà per lasciarmele alle spalle, disaffezionarmi, razionalizzare, vedere le cose con piu' lucidità ed oggettività. E capire su cosa lavorare nel mio rapporto, o su me stessa, per superare completamente questo momento mio di smarrimento. Tutto molto in sintesi, eh.



Parlavo con un amico.

Traditore occasionale, mi ha raccontato che a un certo punto, magari vedeva che a una donna lui interessava -è davvero un uomo affascinante, ci credo eccome- ci flirtava un pò, vedeva la disponibilità... e salutava educatamente (dannato profumiere, non gliel'ho mai detto ma è un dannato profumiere).
Perchè, mi diceva, in realtà quello che lui voleva era altro... perchè il sesso da una notte e via l'aveva già provato in un sacco di forme, e non gli diceva più nulla.
A un certo punto, gli bastava vedere che avrebbe potuto, per avere quella certa qual soddisfazione, quella certa qual conferma...

Quando il mio amico mi raccontava questo, sorridevo cortese e pensavo che io, sinceramente, se ho voglia faccio se non ho voglia non faccio, e queste sottigliezze non le capisco. Ma sono più giovane di lui.

P, però, visto che tu hai così TANTO da perdere... magari, concentrarsi sul fatto che adesso sai che, occhiata o paracarro che sia, lo puoi avere quando vuoi... può essere questo a farti dire "no" la prossima volta che ti viene la tentazione.

-sai già che lui ci sta
-hai enormi probabilità che non ti piaccia visti i suoi problemi
-rischi di ridergli in faccia alla cretinata successiva che ti dice.


----------



## MK (8 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono donne alle quali piace *credere ai sentimenti, avere sentimenti, trovare dentro di sé sentimenti.
> *


Ma quando un uomo dice che ti ama che sei la donna della sua vita che non ha amato mai nessuna come te, come fai a non crederci? A me è capitato solo un uomo che mi ha subito detto 'mi piaci ma non sono innamorato di te'. Con gli altri sembrava sempre fosse amore. Magari solo il loro ma c'era.


----------



## perplesso (8 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mia figlia ha 5 anni (lo sanno pure gli utenti che hanno sbagliato sito e sono qui per rimorchiare mi sa. E che è fantastica, tanto per ribadire.).
> Non è stupida.
> Ma la prima volta che ha visto lo spettacolo di un "mago" ha pensato che fosse... magia.
> Il mago diceva di essere un mago, il mago diceva di saper fare le magie, in effetti faceva cose che sembravano magiche... per lei la conclusione era semplice: quel mago sapeva fare magie.
> ...


il corteggiamento è una forma di conoscenza.   il ficcarci dentro i sentimenti a forza è una tattica all'interno di una strategia consolidata e rodata


----------



## MK (8 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> il corteggiamento è una forma di conoscenza.   *il ficcarci dentro i sentimenti a forza* è una tattica all'interno di una strategia consolidata e rodata


Ma lo si fa perchè altrimenti dall'altra parte la risposta è picche?


----------



## perplesso (8 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ma lo si fa perchè altrimenti dall'altra parte la risposta è picche?


parliamo di predazione e predatori,in genere.   quindi la risposta è sì,si agisce usando il grimaldello che si ritiene più adatto.   a volte ci pigliano a volte no.

però se uno è scafato davvero difficilmente mette la rima cuore-amore a caso


----------



## MK (8 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> parliamo di predazione e predatori,in genere.   quindi la risposta è sì,si agisce usando il grimaldello che si ritiene più adatto.   a volte ci pigliano a volte no.
> 
> però *se uno è scafato davvero difficilmente mette la rima cuore-amore a caso*


Ok. Se uno è scafato capisce cosa vuoi e si comporta in quel modo. Però allora non è che siamo noi ingenue.


----------



## Spider (8 Febbraio 2014)

gli ultimi dieci post... dimostrano quanto siano ingenue, le donne.

alle donne, bisognerebbe vietare da piccole,
 pena la reclusione forzata...
 la visione o l'ascolto della  fiaba di cenerentola e della bella addormentata!!!
sulle fiabe e su cosa è giusto fare o non fare .. costruiscono,
 il loro immaginario erotico e sentimentale.
salvo poi dopo, molto dopo esserne tremendamente schiave.


----------



## perplesso (8 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ok. Se uno è scafato capisce cosa vuoi e si comporta in quel modo. Però allora non è che siamo noi ingenue.


ingenue no.  fragili a volte.    alla ricerca di qualcuno ogni tanto.  insomma non ci sono leggi fisiche universali ed eterne sul punto.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> il corteggiamento è una forma di conoscenza.   il ficcarci dentro i sentimenti a forza è una tattica all'interno di una strategia consolidata e rodata



Io quando sento che un uomo cerca di usare sentimenti finti per convincere una donna a fare l'amore penso:

-se lo fa, vuol dire che qualche volta o pure svariate ha funzionato
-lo ritengo un uomo superficiale perchè, magari, non era assolutamente necessario farlo (io per esempio scappo)
-mi chiedo però se il suo punto, oltre all'episodio o episodi di sesso, non sia proprio di essere amato... perchè è chiaro che se pensa che la donna vada con lui in quanto convinta della sua mascolina passione, c'è la concreta possibilità che si innamori, incoraggiata da lui.

Questo ultimo pensiero è di questo momento (il l&n serale è meglio della coca di Sherlock Holmes)

Quanti di questi maschi che usano i sentimenti per convincere una donna a cedere le proprie grazie, si sono trovati impelagati poi in qualcosa di rovinoso?

Vado a mescermi il secondo l&n

Voi non sapete, ma è una cosa che necessita concentrazione e dedizione.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ma lo si fa perchè altrimenti dall'altra parte la risposta è picche?


Io credo sia un gioco delle  parti ed è reciproco :smile: però aspetto,cosa ti risponde perpli


----------



## MK (8 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> gli ultimi dieci post... dimostrano quanto siano ingenue, le donne.
> 
> alle donne, bisognerebbe vietare da piccole,
> pena la reclusione forzata...
> ...


No scusa ma non potreste essere diretti e meno paurosi del due di picche? Pure voi eh


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> gli ultimi dieci post... dimostrano quanto siano ingenue, le donne.
> 
> alle donne, bisognerebbe vietare da piccole,
> pena la reclusione forzata...
> ...


Se alludi al fantomatico principe azzurro ti quoto :up:


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> gli ultimi dieci post... dimostrano quanto siano ingenue, le donne.
> 
> alle donne, bisognerebbe vietare da piccole,
> pena la reclusione forzata...
> ...



Come ho già scritto, ora Fra quando gioca alla principessa prima di sposare il principe gli chiede se ha finito gli studi e se ha un buon lavoro, e premette che lei ce l'ha  
Almeno quello...


----------



## MK (8 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io quando sento che un uomo cerca di usare sentimenti finti per convincere una donna a fare l'amore penso:
> 
> -se lo fa, vuol dire che qualche volta o pure svariate ha funzionato
> -lo ritengo un uomo superficiale perchè, magari, non era assolutamente necessario farlo (io per esempio scappo)
> -mi chiedo però se il suo punto, oltre all'episodio o episodi di sesso, non sia proprio di essere amato... perchè è chiaro che se pensa che la donna vada con lui in quanto convinta della sua mascolina passione, c'è la concreta possibilità che si innamori, incoraggiata da lui.


La penso anch'io così.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Come ho già scritto, ora Fra quando gioca alla principessa prima di sposare il principe gli chiede se ha finito gli studi e se ha un buon lavoro, e premette che lei ce l'ha
> Almeno quello...


Ah ah grande fra  Ora basta che aggiunga che la reciproca autonomia è fondamentale ed è fatta


----------



## perplesso (8 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io quando sento che un uomo cerca di usare sentimenti finti per convincere una donna a fare l'amore penso:
> 
> -se lo fa, vuol dire che qualche volta o pure svariate ha funzionato
> -lo ritengo un uomo superficiale perchè, magari, non era assolutamente necessario farlo (io per esempio scappo)
> ...


i primi 3 punti si possono riassumere nel concetto di Narcisismo,di solito il soggetto non è che non preveda la possibilità che la donna s'innamori è che non gliene frega un belino....altrimenti che Narciso sarebbe se si preoccupasse dei sentimenti altrui?

all'ultima domanda si risponde con: il mondo gli è pieno di bischeri


----------



## Spider (8 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> No scusa ma non potreste essere diretti e meno paurosi del due di picche? Pure voi eh


ma lo siamo, non credere.
solo che il diretto...fa puttana.
e la donna non si vuole sentire cosi,
almeno socialmente, non vuole quel giudizio.
 ha bisogno di romanticismo,
per intortare un discorso...
 di favole appunto.


----------



## MK (8 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ingenue no.  fragili a volte.    alla ricerca di qualcuno ogni tanto.  insomma non ci sono leggi fisiche universali ed eterne sul punto.


Vedere quello che non c'è perchè è di quello che si ha bisogno. Ok ci sono. Ma non sarebbe più semplice dire esattamente le cose come stanno?


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah ah grande fra  Ora basta che aggiunga che la reciproca autonomia è fondamentale ed è fatta



Al momento penso che punti piuttosto al totale asservimento del principe...

Giochiamo. 

Il paesano è davanti alla principessa e le confessa di essersi innamorato di lei
Con una faccia da z******:   "Eh sì, succede a quasi tutti nel mio regno..."


----------



## perplesso (8 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Vedere quello che non c'è perchè è di quello che si ha bisogno. Ok ci sono. Ma non sarebbe più semplice dire esattamente le cose come stanno?


quante donne (e uomini) conosci che sanno accettare la nuda verità?


----------



## MK (8 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma lo siamo, non credere.
> solo che il diretto...fa puttana.
> e la donna non si vuole sentire cosi,
> almeno socialmente, non vuole quel giudizio.
> ...


Io no. Non sempre almeno. E' che se conosci qualcuno che ti piace non puoi dirgli 'scusa ma ti interessi a me solo perchè vuoi scoparmi o ti stai innamorando di me?'. Soprattutto quando il corteggiamento (nel caso di scopata e nel caso di voglia di relazione) è lo stesso.


----------



## Spider (8 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Come ho già scritto, ora Fra quando gioca alla principessa prima di sposare il principe gli chiede se ha finito gli studi e se ha un buon lavoro, e premette che lei ce l'ha
> Almeno quello...


si ma non è il riscatto economico e sociale che rende liberi e felici.
per quanto sono contento per Fra...
la stai educando bene.
Fra dovrebbe pretendere un bravo amante e di lunga durata...
questo si!!
e parlo di fisicità, mica di sentimenti.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma lo siamo, non credere.
> solo che il diretto...fa puttana.
> e la donna non si vuole sentire cosi,
> almeno socialmente, non vuole quel giudizio.
> ...




Hai ragione, ma..

NON SEMPREEEEE!!!!!

Su.... davvero, credimi... non sempre!

PS magari proporre a una donna di andare a fare l'amore quando non si è davanti a tutti aiuta a farle superare l'imbarazzo del giudizio sociale


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> si ma non è il riscatto economico e sociale che rende liberi e felici.
> per quanto sono contento per Fra...
> la stai educando bene.
> Fra dovrebbe pretendere un bravo amante e di lunga durata...
> ...



Di quello ne parleremo tra qualche anno.
Cmq sì.
Anche.


----------



## MK (8 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> quante donne (e uomini) conosci che sanno accettare la nuda verità?


Ho risposto sotto. Ho appena chiuso una storia dove dall'inizio ho dichiarato di non essere innamorata. Finita l'attrazione fisica finita la storia. Lui mi odierà a vita ma io sono stata sincera


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Al momento penso che punti piuttosto al totale asservimento del principe...
> 
> Giochiamo.
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> il corteggiamento è una forma di conoscenza.   il ficcarci dentro i sentimenti a forza è una tattica all'interno di una strategia consolidata e rodata


Ecco grazie. No perchè sembra che quello che intendo per sincerità e schiettezza sia " ciao, come ti chiami? Scopiamo?"


----------



## disincantata (8 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> quante donne (e uomini) conosci che sanno accettare la nuda verità?




Però un uomo può piacere anche perchè  non dice 'ti amo', cosa che  suona ridicola o assurda  se detta prima ancora di iniziare una relazione, a meno che non sia un corteggiamento di anni, un incontro sospirato a lungo,  ma qui non si parlava di quello, per conquistare una donna può bastare un accettabile  e gradito 'mi piaci' 'ti desidero' 'ho voglia di te', cose molto plausibili, non compromettenti,  e che sono un  preludio a del buon sesso se anche lei lo desidera, e se si arriva a quello è perchè si è in due a volerlo.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco grazie. No perchè sembra che quello che intendo per sincerità e schiettezza sia " ciao, come ti chiami? Scopiamo?"



Ah, era su questo che non ci si capiva?

Io non ho molta familiarità col corteggiamento, ma mi sembra naturale, per gli altri, che prima di arrivare a strapparsi i vestiti di dosso ci si sia scambiati un congruo numero di momenti in cui ce lo si dice sotto forma di caffè complimenti e altre cose. Flirtando, insomma.


----------



## MK (8 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco grazie. No perchè sembra che quello che intendo per sincerità e schiettezza sia " ciao, come ti chiami? Scopiamo?"


No certo che non si fa così. Però si possono dire altre cose. Tipo 'mi piaci ma non voglio una storia'. Dopo l'avvicinamento lo scambio dei numeri di telefono l'interesse reciproco. Dopo il primo bacio?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ah, era su questo che non ci si capiva?
> 
> Io non ho molta familiarità col corteggiamento, ma mi sembra naturale, per gli altri, che prima di arrivare a strapparsi i vestiti di dosso ci si sia scambiati un congruo numero di momenti in cui ce lo si dice sotto forma di caffè complimenti e altre cose. Flirtando, insomma.


Io discutevo su questo. Poi è diventato che preferivo un approccio brutale e infine che pensavo che alcune donne fossero stupide. Fai tu....


----------



## perplesso (8 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ah, era su questo che non ci si capiva?
> 
> Io non ho molta familiarità col corteggiamento, ma mi sembra naturale, per gli altri, che prima di arrivare a strapparsi i vestiti di dosso ci si sia scambiati un congruo numero di momenti in cui ce lo si dice sotto forma di caffè complimenti e altre cose. Flirtando, insomma.


tra corteggiare e flirtare tu che differenza vedi?


----------



## disincantata (8 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> No certo che non si fa così. Però si possono dire altre cose. Tipo 'mi piaci ma non voglio una storia'.



Un 'mi piaci' è molto più convincente, per me.

Anche se non voglio una storia, che poi chi mai lo sa quando inizia una storia prima che inizi?


----------



## MK (8 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Però un uomo può piacere anche perchè  non dice 'ti amo', cosa che  suona ridicola o assurda  se detta prima ancora di iniziare una relazione


A me è stato detto 'ti amo' prima di iniziare la relazione e non lo trovavo ridicolo. Però ammetto che era quello che avrei voluto sentirmi dire. Ed è stata una splendida storia d'amore.


----------



## Spider (8 Febbraio 2014)

comunque Brunetta, non ha risposto e 
 stasera  è andata a dormire pure presto.
sarà colpa dell'età????


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io discutevo su questo. Poi è diventato che preferivo un approccio brutale e infine che pensavo che alcune donne fossero stupide. Fai tu....



Farfalla, scusami.
Non voglio intromettermi, solo che, se posso sommessamente dirlo, non mi sembra che ci sia stato un motivo per irritarsi.
Ovviamente è a tua sensibilità. Mi ritiro in buon ordine.

(3° e ahimè ultimo l&n)


----------



## MK (8 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Un 'mi piaci' è molto più convincente, per me.
> 
> Anche se non voglio una storia, che poi chi mai lo sa quando inizia una storia prima che inizi?


Sì, dopo che la storia è iniziata. Dopo che si è fatto sesso la prima volta?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> No certo che non si fa così. Però si possono dire altre cose. Tipo 'mi piaci ma non voglio una storia'. Dopo l'avvicinamento lo scambio dei numeri di telefono l'interesse reciproco. Dopo il primo bacio?


È quello che sostengo. 
Ma siamo partiti da Danny che diceva che tutti gli uomini intortano le donne e le donne si lasciano intortare.
Che per scoparti una donna sposata devi farle credere di amartela e lei te la da quando crede che la ami...
Ho solo sostenuto che non è sempre così. Che spesso questa cosa è un giustificare il traditore da parte del tradito e un giustificarsi da parte del traditore. Forse per soffrire bene da parte di uno e per salvarsi la faccia da parte dell'altro.


----------



## Fantastica (8 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma lo siamo, non credere.
> solo che il diretto...fa puttana.
> e la donna non si vuole sentire cosi,
> almeno socialmente, non vuole quel giudizio.
> ...


Io ho bisogno di cervello. Di far funzionare il mio. Se mi si metteno in moto le sinapsi, tutto è possibile. La moneta falsa non l'ho mai presa.


----------



## MK (8 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> È quello che sostengo.
> Ma siamo partiti da Danny che diceva che tutti gli uomini intortano le donne e le donne si lasciano intortare.
> *Che per scoparti una donna sposata devi farle credere di amartela e lei te la da quando crede che la ami...*
> Ho solo sostenuto che non è sempre così. Che spesso questa cosa è un giustificare il traditore da parte del tradito e un giustificarsi da parte del traditore. Forse per soffrire bene da parte di uno e per salvarsi la faccia da parte dell'altro.


Forse ci sono uomini che la pensano così. Ma non soltanto delle donne sposate.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> tra corteggiare e flirtare tu che differenza vedi?


Nel post che quoti, li uso come sinonimi, in pratica.

Tendenzialmente, sono vittima di una visione sessista e immagino istintivamente il corteggiamento come una pratica quasi unilaterale, spesso a cura dell'uomo, atta a conquistare una donna (cuore, anima o corpo a seconda) nel momento in cui già si sa di volerla conquistare.
Mentre il flirt lo ritengo più una pratica biunivoca, esplorativa, meno impegnativa del corteggiamento.

Non ho guardato un dizionario, ti scrivo che cosa mi evocano le due parole.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Nel post che quoti, li uso come sinonimi, in pratica.
> 
> Tendenzialmente, sono vittima di una visione sessista e immagino istintivamente il corteggiamento come una pratica quasi unilaterale, spesso a cura dell'uomo, atta a conquistare una donna (cuore, anima o corpo a seconda) nel momento in cui già si sa di volerla conquistare.
> Mentre il flirt lo ritengo più una pratica biunivoca, esplorativa, meno impegnativa del corteggiamento.
> ...


Anche io la vedo come te ... Mi corteggiano o corteggio ... Flirtiamo in coppia consapevoli del gioco che si sta mettendo in armi :carneval:


----------



## perplesso (8 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Nel post che quoti, li uso come sinonimi, in pratica.
> 
> Tendenzialmente, sono vittima di una visione sessista e immagino istintivamente il corteggiamento come una pratica quasi unilaterale, spesso a cura dell'uomo, atta a conquistare una donna (cuore, anima o corpo a seconda) nel momento in cui già si sa di volerla conquistare.
> Mentre il flirt lo ritengo più una pratica biunivoca, esplorativa, meno impegnativa del corteggiamento.
> ...


non necessariamente il corteggiamento è una cosa tanto impegnativa.    ti corteggio (tu generico) perchè mi va di conoscerti.   a prescindere.

il finire o non finire a letto insieme è un passaggio successivo che dipende da cosa scopro di te.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> non necessariamente il corteggiamento è una cosa tanto impegnativa.    ti corteggio (tu generico) perchè mi va di conoscerti.   a prescindere.
> 
> il finire o non finire a letto insieme è un passaggio successivo che dipende da cosa scopro di te.


E se lei ci sta ... Sempre due volontà si devono incontrare


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> gli ultimi dieci post... dimostrano quanto siano ingenue, le donne.
> 
> alle donne, bisognerebbe vietare da piccole,
> pena la reclusione forzata...
> ...


:applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## perplesso (8 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E se lei ci sta ... Sempre due volontà si devono incontrare


ovvio.   ma si stava parlando di come si vede la cosa dal lato maschile.....o no?


----------



## MK (8 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> non necessariamente il corteggiamento è una cosa tanto impegnativa.    ti corteggio (tu generico) perchè mi va di conoscerti.   a prescindere.
> 
> il finire o non finire a letto insieme è un passaggio successivo che dipende da cosa scopro di te.


No scusa per conoscersi bisogna flirtare?


----------



## disincantata (8 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Sì, dopo che la storia è iniziata. Dopo che si è fatto sesso la prima volta?



Intendo dire che se uno che conosci da tempo ti fa capire che gli piaci  e  ti piace,  lo desideri ma non ci sei mai andata a letto, non puoi sapere come sarà il dopo, ne da parte tua ne sua.

Però mai uno dovrebbe iniziare con 'mi piaci ma non voglio una storia', a me cadrebbero le braccia, non le mutande, anche se io fossi la prima a non volerla.  Un semplice 'mi piaci' 'ho voglia di te' fa molto più piacere ed è sincero senza fronzoli e compromessi.

E' poi scontato che se entrambi si è impegnati o anche uno solo ci sono già limiti ben definiti, almeno all'inizio.

Per me è stato assurdo anche quel 'voglio che tu sia la mia amante per sempre' detto a Gatta prima ancora di fare cilecca.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> non necessariamente il corteggiamento è una cosa tanto impegnativa.    ti corteggio (tu generico) perchè mi va di conoscerti.   a prescindere.
> 
> il finire o non finire a letto insieme è un passaggio successivo che dipende da cosa scopro di te.



Pura questione di terminologia.

(il corteggiamento, non il finire a letto)

Ma a questo punto (curiosità)... che cosa comprenderebbe un corteggiamento, per te, verso una donna che sei curioso di conoscere, e che ancora non sai neppure se desideri sessualmente?
Cosa sarebbe "corteggiare"?


----------



## perplesso (8 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> No scusa per conoscersi bisogna flirtare?


come ha scritto Nausicaa le cose possono anche non coincidere.

ammetto che una donna che sta troppo sulle sue non mi stimola la voglia di conoscerla


----------



## MK (8 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Intendo dire che se uno che conosci da tempo ti fa capire che gli piaci  e  ti piace,  lo desideri ma non ci sei mai andata a letto, non puoi sapere come sarà il dopo, ne da parte tua ne sua.
> 
> Però mai uno dovrebbe iniziare con 'mi piaci ma non voglio una storia', a me cadrebbero le braccia, non le mutande, anche se io fossi la prima a non volerla.  Un semplice 'mi piaci' 'ho voglia di te' fa molto più piacere ed è sincero senza fronzoli e compromessi.
> 
> ...


Un mio amico dice che un uomo non esce con una donna se quella donna non gli piace. E fino a qui ci sono. 'Ho voglia di te' è già più impegnativo. Soprattutto se poi si fa cilecca appunto :smile:


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> come ha scritto Nausicaa le cose possono anche non coincidere.
> 
> ammetto che una donna che sta troppo sulle sue non mi stimola la voglia di conoscerla



Ebbè, se sta così tanto sulle sue, con tutta probabilità è perchè non ha nessuna voglia che qualcuno si metta a cercare di conoscerla.
E' comunicazione anche quella.


----------



## MK (8 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> come ha scritto Nausicaa le cose possono anche non coincidere.
> 
> ammetto che una donna che sta troppo sulle sue non mi stimola la voglia di conoscerla


Fare in modo di incontrare una donna tutti i giorni è corteggiamento? Farle dei regali è corteggiamento?


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ovvio.   ma si stava parlando di come si vede la cosa dal lato maschile.....o no?


Non vedo grandi differenze tu corteggi un a donna che ritieni ti interessa ma puoi essere a tua volta corteggiato ( poi se la cosa va a buon fine sono gli eventi che lo certificheranno) invece si flirta in due reciprocamente generalmente senza aver deciso prima di folleggiar e con quella determinata persona ma ci si  ritrova a farlo ...


----------



## perplesso (8 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Pura questione di terminologia.
> 
> (il corteggiamento, non il finire a letto)
> 
> ...


scoprire un mondo nuovo.     cercare dei punti di contatto.    respirare un profumo sconosciuto.

posso dirti con certezza cosa NON mi attrae in una donna.   su cosa mi colpisce ho meno dati sicuri,perchè nel tempo ho scoperto che mi interessano donne diversissime tra loro per N motivi


----------



## perplesso (8 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Fare in modo di incontrare una donna tutti i giorni è corteggiamento? Farle dei regali è corteggiamento?


fare in modo di incontrarla ogni giorno è sicuro sinonimo di interesse,fare regali parvemi già più impegnativo


----------



## MK (8 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> fare in modo di incontrarla ogni giorno è sicuro sinonimo di interesse,f*are regali parvemi già più impegnativo*


Ecco. Pure accettarli.


----------



## perplesso (8 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non vedo grandi differenze tu corteggi un a donna che ritieni ti interessa ma puoi essere a tua volta corteggiato ( poi se la cosa va a buon fine sono gli eventi che lo certificheranno) invece si flirta in due reciprocamente generalmente senza aver deciso prima di folleggiar e con quella determinata persona ma ci si  ritrova a farlo ...


[video=youtube;3WCZkJETnHA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WCZkJETnHA[/video]


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> scoprire un mondo nuovo.     cercare dei punti di contatto.    respirare un profumo sconosciuto.
> 
> posso dirti con certezza cosa NON mi attrae in una donna.   su cosa mi colpisce ho meno dati sicuri,perchè nel tempo ho scoperto che mi interessano donne diversissime tra loro per N motivi



Mi sa che non ci intendiamo proprio sul termine corteggiare.

Per la gran parte del mondo corteggiare racchiude l'idea di tentare, con una serie di comportamenti che dimostrano il proprio interesse, di risvegliare l'interesse altrui.
Quindi ci sono i regalini, i complimenti, le piccole attenzioni, i messaggini etc etc.

Puoi tranquillamente prendere il volo e allargare il significato, e parlare di un flirt in cui il perno sono le risate complici, le chiacchiere per conoscersi, gli sguardi per dire "sì, sì, dimmi ancora di più di te, mi interessa!"ù

Ma se leggo la tua prima frase, per te "corteggiare" è equivalente a "conoscersi".

Se vuoi intenderlo così, liberissimo, solo che magari specificalo quando parli della cosa a qualcuno


----------



## disincantata (8 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Un mio amico dice che un uomo non esce con una donna se quella donna non gli piace. E fino a qui ci sono. 'Ho voglia di te' è già più impegnativo. Soprattutto se poi si fa cilecca appunto :smile:



Forse non riesco a spiegarmi.

Credevo si parlasse di come finire a letto. Tra adulti e pure impegnati.

Ovvio che una/uno ti deve piacere.

Normalmente, è quasi sempre l'uomo a sbilanciarsi, una volta intuito che viene corrisposto, ci sarà qualcosa che deve dire e fare per arrivare a concludere?

Ecco, in quel momento non è certo 'mi piaci ma non voglio una storia', non so a voi, ma io chiuderei immediatamente, non perchè cerco la storia o lunga relazione, per il modo.

Abbracciamo, baciami, stringimi e se ci sto evita parole che non senti e che non ti chiedo.

Poi altroche se ci sono le eccezioni. Ci sono donne che prendono di mira un uomo sposato e non lo mollano, alcune riescono pure a farsi poi sposare restando incinta, altre storie. Quelle badano poco al linguaggio e molto al sodo.


----------



## MK (8 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ecco, in quel momento non è certo 'mi piaci ma non voglio una storia', non so a voi, ma io chiuderei immediatamente, non perchè cerco la storia o lunga relazione, per il modo.


Dipende dai momenti. Apprezzerei comunque la sincerità.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Forse non riesco a spiegarmi.
> 
> Credevo si parlasse di come finire a letto. Tra adulti e pure impegnati.
> 
> ...





Lo "sbilanciamento" perfetto.


----------



## perplesso (8 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi sa che non ci intendiamo proprio sul termine corteggiare.
> 
> Per la gran parte del mondo corteggiare racchiude l'idea di tentare, con una serie di comportamenti che dimostrano il proprio interesse, di risvegliare l'interesse altrui.
> Quindi ci sono i regalini, i complimenti, le piccole attenzioni, i messaggini etc etc.
> ...


Io sono pienamente cosciente di essere insolito,quindi ci sta che la mia idea di corteggiamento suoni altrettanto insolita 

per il momento credo di essere stato fortunato,ho sempre trovato donne che capivano cosa intendessi


----------



## disincantata (8 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Dipende dai momenti. Apprezzerei comunque la sincerità.



Scusa, ma io la prima volta che sono uscita con mio marito (mannaggia a me) non sapevo certo che ci avrei fatto dei figli e passato la vita,  come sono sicura non ci pensasse lontanamente lui, ma mica mi ha detto 'mi piaci ma non voglio una storia', magari, lo avrei mandato a cagare.

E' iniziato in modo naturale, senza promesse o intenzioni lungimiranti.

Se accetto di andare a letto con uno sposato è persino inutile mi dica 'non voglio una storia' che poi cosa si intende per storia? con uno impegnato?   sappiamo entrambi se ragioniamo che ci sono dei limiti, poi come finirà non lo sa nessuno.

Abbiamo visto in questi giorni Occhiverdi, che aveva messo dei paletti e poi ha cambiato i suoi piani.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Io sono pienamente cosciente di essere insolito,quindi ci sta che la mia idea di corteggiamento suoni altrettanto insolita
> 
> per il momento credo di essere stato fortunato,ho sempre trovato donne che capivano cosa intendessi



Ma... che importa che capiscano o meno cosa intendi col termine "corteggiamneto"? Vi conoscete, approfondite la conoscenza? A meno che tu non ti presenti dicendo, "salve sono Perplesso, è d'accordo a corteggiarcisi un pò?" non mi sembra che la preliminare adesione al lessico sia importante, no?

Una rosa profuma pure se la chiami Cane Bagnato, no? :smile:


----------



## perplesso (8 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma... che importa che capiscano o meno cosa intendi col termine "corteggiamneto"? Vi conoscete, approfondite la conoscenza? A meno che tu non ti presenti dicendo, "salve sono Perplesso, è d'accordo a corteggiarcisi un pò?" non mi sembra che la preliminare adesione al lessico sia importante, no?
> 
> Una rosa profuma pure se la chiami Cane Bagnato, no? :smile:


sì certo.     però 2-3 volte mi è capitato davvero di dichiarare il corteggiamento preventivo......situazione un filo surreale ma divertente


----------



## MK (9 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se accetto di andare a letto con uno sposato è persino inutile mi dica 'non voglio una storia' che poi cosa si intende per storia? con uno impegnato?   sappiamo entrambi se ragioniamo che ci sono dei limiti, poi come finirà non lo sa nessuno.


Allora. Per me la differenza sta nel modo, ma può essere che sia io ingenua. Se un uomo vuole solo portarti a letto ti riempie di complimenti, si interessa a quello che gli dici (anche se dici stronzate) e una volta che gliel'hai data comincia ad essere latitante. Non si potrebbe saperlo prima? Sposato o meno? Di storie parallele ne leggiamo ogni giorno. Non credo che tutti gli uomini (o le donne) sposati tradiscano SOLO per sesso.


----------



## marietto (9 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Allora. Per me la differenza sta nel modo, ma può essere che sia io ingenua. Se un uomo vuole solo portarti a letto ti riempie di complimenti, si interessa a quello che gli dici (anche se dici stronzate) e una volta che gliel'hai data comincia ad essere latitante. Di storie parallele ne leggiamo ogni giorno. Non credo che tutti gli uomini (o le donne) sposati tradiscano SOLO per sesso.


Sia uomini che donne possono tradire per le motivazioni più svariate (consce o inconsce che siano). Però per molte persone è difficile liberarsi del retaggio storico del luogo comune secondo il quale è solo l'uomo che tradisce per sesso mentre la donna tradisce per sentimento.
Il fatto di inserirci la "storia d'amore" funziona da autogiustificazione per la donna (la quale, spesso, per educazione e percezione legata al giudizio degli altri, diversamente si sentirebbe una "donnaccia"); l'uomo, specialmente se scafato, una volta intuito di avere un certo ascendente, si gioca la carta dei sentimenti per abbattere le riserve morali, fornendo la suddetta autogiustificazione. (IMHO)


----------



## disincantata (9 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Allora. Per me la differenza sta nel modo, ma può essere che sia io ingenua. Se un uomo vuole solo portarti a letto ti riempie di complimenti, si interessa a quello che gli dici (anche se dici stronzate) e una volta che gliel'hai data comincia ad essere latitante. Di storie parallele ne leggiamo ogni giorno. Non credo che tutti gli uomini (o le donne) sposati tradiscano SOLO per sesso.



Oggi non credo sia cosi difficile convincere una donna ad andare a letto con un uomo se le piace.

Ho tante amiche e sento di tutto al riguardo.

A me non è mai successo di andare a letto con uno e poi vederlo sparire.

Però non sono una che si perde facilmente dietro a qualcuno, anzi, ho avuto pochissimi uomini e un lunghissimo matrimonio.

Riguardo al perchè uno sposato tradisce non ho detto che lo fa sempre e/o  solo per sesso, ho solo sostenuto che se sei sposato, impegnato, nella nuova relazione, almeno all'inizio, sei consapevole, sia tu che l'altro/a che  ci sono dei limiti.

Come sappiamo come finiscono nel 90% dei casi le relazioni extraconiugali.

Il marito/moglie non si dissolve, e non è detto ci sia l'intenzione di volerlo veder  dissolvere.

Una può avere la voglia, la necessità di una storia per stare bene, può affezionarsi, voler bene, ma resta una 'storia sommersa e con dei precisi limiti invalicabili. 

Non sempre si ha voglia possibilità o necessità  di trasformare una bella intesa in qualcosa di impegnativo, o non sempre si può.


----------



## Zod (9 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> se non la fai comunque io e tutti gli altri utenti, ti leggeranno come un doppio gioco...


Tutti chi?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ma quando un uomo dice che ti ama che sei la donna della sua vita che non ha amato mai nessuna come te, come fai a non crederci? A me è capitato solo un uomo che mi ha subito detto 'mi piaci ma non sono innamorato di te'. Con gli altri sembrava sempre fosse amore. Magari solo il loro ma c'era.


Si crede a ciò che si vuole e può credere, non si crede a ciò che non si vuole o può credere o si ha paura di credere. Io tendenzialmente mi metterei a ridere. Per essere convinta ne devo avere di prove, e poi lì puoi tradirmi.


----------



## MK (9 Febbraio 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Sia uomini che donne possono tradire per le motivazioni più svariate (consce o inconsce che siano). Però per molte persone è difficile liberarsi del retaggio storico del luogo comune secondo il quale è solo l'uomo che tradisce per sesso mentre la donna tradisce per sentimento.
> Il fatto di inserirci la "storia d'amore" funziona da autogiustificazione per la donna (la quale, spesso, per educazione e percezione legata al giudizio degli altri, diversamente si sentirebbe una "donnaccia"); *l'uomo, specialmente se scafato, una volta intuito di avere un certo ascendente, si gioca la carta dei sentimenti per abbattere le riserve morali*, fornendo la suddetta autogiustificazione. (IMHO)


Quindi stesso corteggiamento anche se il fine è solo il portarti a letto?


----------



## MK (9 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non sempre si ha voglia possibilità o necessità  di trasformare una bella intesa in qualcosa di impegnativo, o non sempre si può.


Sì ok ma in questo caso preferisco comunque la sincerità. Se nonostante la sincerità mi attacco come una cozza la responsabilità poi è mia.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io ho bisogno di cervello. Di far funzionare il mio. Se mi si metteno in moto le sinapsi, tutto è possibile. La moneta falsa non l'ho mai presa.





Nausicaa ha detto:


> Nel post che quoti, li uso come sinonimi, in pratica.
> 
> Tendenzialmente, sono vittima di una visione sessista e immagino istintivamente il corteggiamento come una pratica quasi unilaterale, spesso a cura dell'uomo, atta a conquistare una donna (cuore, anima o corpo a seconda) nel momento in cui già si sa di volerla conquistare.
> Mentre il flirt lo ritengo più una pratica biunivoca, esplorativa, meno impegnativa del corteggiamento.
> ...


Ma il flirtare non è sempre uguale (come tutto il resto) ed è sempre reciproco (anche nella versione corteggiamento antico, se non altro come incoraggiamento).
Se continua in senso di romanticume è perché quello è stato incoraggiato se non anche sollecitato.
Come dicevi prima, per me, ancor più che sessualmente, il questa fase si verifica la compatibilità a interpretare i ruoli graditi a entrambi. Con interpretare non intendo essere falsi, intendo più come un metodo Actors Studio, cioè trovare dentro di sé (se ci sono) le note e le emozioni che quella relazione richiede.
Per questo viene interpretato il romantico che piace a lui quanto a lei, il giocoso, il consolatore, il giocoso, l'intrigante ecc.
Come dice Disincantata, cosa succederà in seguito è difficile prevederlo.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Scusa, ma io la prima volta che sono uscita con mio marito (mannaggia a me) non sapevo certo che ci avrei fatto dei figli e passato la vita,  come sono sicura non ci pensasse lontanamente lui, ma mica mi ha detto 'mi piaci ma non voglio una storia', magari, lo avrei mandato a cagare.
> 
> *E' iniziato in modo naturale, senza promesse o intenzioni lungimiranti.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## marietto (9 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Quindi stesso corteggiamento anche se il fine è solo il portarti a letto?


Se ha capito che lei ha delle remore di quel tipo, non si farà scrupolo di buttarla sui sentimenti per fare cadere le riserve.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'ho scritto io.
> Quoto tutto con una piccola variante.
> 
> Ci sono uomini che ritengono necessario, di default, corteggiare, e ficcarci dentro i sentimenti, anche quando non è necessario.
> ...


Se parliamo delle relazioni palesemente e dichiaratamente parallele e che non si sovrappongono a quelle ufficiali (e non hanno quindi la pretesa di subentrare al rapporti ufficiali: i falsi tradimenti, insomma), dirsi "Ti amo", "Amore", ecc. con tutta la poetica aulica è una forma di trasgressione molto forte, che amplifica la complicità e il coinvolgimento fra gli amanti. Soprattutto quando entrambi sanno capire il valore e il senso di quelle parole senza partire con tremila pippe mentali. 

Quando gli intenti sono chiari, le parole e i gesti possono volare ovunque, senza un limite; proprio perché sono "a salve". Ci si "accorda" e ci si incontra sul senso del rapporto, ma perchè limitarsi sul resto? 
Potrei riportare anche esempi più forti del "Ti amo", ma poi partirebbe  l'omelia delle Madonne penitenti.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Facciamo  un riassuntino?
> 
> Ci sono uomini che ritengono necessario, di default, corteggiare, e ficcarci dentro i sentimenti, anche quando non è necessario.
> Ci sono donne che ci cascano.


Il problema è confondere innamoramento/infatuazione con l'amore. Non c'è (sempre) malafede: se una persona ti affascina, ti piace, ti prende la testa, ecc. provi le sensazioni tipiche dell'innamoramento. Anzi ne sei innamorato. 

Cenerentola/o, però, pensa che innamoramento sia l'abito bianco, la reversibilità, il piumone sul divano a vedersi "Ghost", scegliere le tende, sommergere la casa di soprammobili Thun, passare sabati pomeriggio all'Ikea, cucinare rancio e pretendere di essere osannata come Gualtiero Marchesi, ecc. e quindi si confonde, va in corto circuito, si iscrive al forum, spara minchiate e (nella peggiore delle ipotesi) spiffera tutto al legittimo consorte. Anziché immergersi in quello che due amanti dovrebbero fare: giocare.

L'altro/a invece stava "solo" dicendo: ti penso in continuazione, fremo per una tua mail, mi faccio le pugnette pensandoti, quando ci vediamo ti inchiodo al muro, non combino più nulla. 

Lo sintetizza in "Ti amo" nel senso di "provo per te le sensazioni tipiche dell'innamoramento", non di "mollo tutto pur di passare la vita con te".


----------



## MK (9 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Il problema è confondere innamoramento/infatuazione con l'amore. Non c'è (sempre) malafede: se una persona ti affascina, ti piace, ti prende la testa, ecc. provi le sensazioni tipiche dell'innamoramento. Anzi ne sei innamorato.
> 
> Cenerentola/o, però, pensa che innamoramento sia l'abito bianco, la reversibilità, il piumone sul divano a vedersi "Ghost", scegliere le tende, sommergere la casa di soprammobili Thun, passare sabati pomeriggio all'Ikea, cucinare rancio e pretendere di essere osannata come Gualtiero Marchesi, ecc. e quindi si confonde, va in corto circuito, si iscrive al forum, spara minchiate e (nella peggiore delle ipotesi) spiffera tutto al legittimo consorte. Anziché immergersi in quello che due amanti dovrebbero fare: giocare.
> 
> ...


Quindi Cenerentola cerca un'alternativa al rapporto ufficiale che ha (con l'ex Principe Azzurro visto che l'ha sposato)?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Il problema è confondere innamoramento/infatuazione con l'amore. Non c'è (sempre) malafede: se una persona ti affascina, ti piace, ti prende la testa, ecc. provi le sensazioni tipiche dell'innamoramento. Anzi ne sei innamorato.
> 
> Cenerentola/o, però, pensa che innamoramento sia l'abito bianco, la reversibilità, il piumone sul divano a vedersi "Ghost", scegliere le tende, sommergere la casa di soprammobili Thun, passare sabati pomeriggio all'Ikea, cucinare rancio e pretendere di essere osannata come Gualtiero Marchesi, ecc. e quindi si confonde, va in corto circuito, si iscrive al forum, spara minchiate e (nella peggiore delle ipotesi) spiffera tutto al legittimo consorte. Anziché immergersi in quello che due amanti dovrebbero fare: giocare.
> 
> ...


Da smeraldo anche questo post


----------



## free (9 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Il problema è confondere innamoramento/infatuazione con l'amore. Non c'è (sempre) malafede: se una persona ti affascina, ti piace, ti prende la testa, ecc. provi le sensazioni tipiche dell'innamoramento. Anzi ne sei innamorato.
> 
> Cenerentola/o, però, pensa che innamoramento sia l'abito bianco, la reversibilità, il piumone sul divano a vedersi "Ghost", scegliere le tende, sommergere la casa di soprammobili Thun, passare sabati pomeriggio all'Ikea, cucinare rancio e pretendere di essere osannata come Gualtiero Marchesi, ecc. e quindi si confonde, va in corto circuito, si iscrive al forum, spara minchiate e (nella peggiore delle ipotesi) spiffera tutto al legittimo consorte. Anziché immergersi in quello che due amanti dovrebbero fare: giocare.
> 
> ...



quoto...e sulle ultime righe aggiungo che se invece veramente un uomo ci vuole/vorrebbe come donna della sua vita (può succedere), ce ne avvediamo abbastanza in fretta, perchè in questo caso saranno (anche) i fatti a parlare


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Il problema è confondere innamoramento/infatuazione con l'amore. Non c'è (sempre) malafede: se una persona ti affascina, ti piace, ti prende la testa, ecc. provi le sensazioni tipiche dell'innamoramento. Anzi ne sei innamorato.
> 
> Cenerentola/o, però, pensa che innamoramento sia l'abito bianco, la reversibilità, il piumone sul divano a vedersi "Ghost", scegliere le tende, sommergere la casa di soprammobili Thun, passare sabati pomeriggio all'Ikea, cucinare rancio e pretendere di essere osannata come Gualtiero Marchesi, ecc. e quindi si confonde, va in corto circuito, si iscrive al forum, spara minchiate e (nella peggiore delle ipotesi) spiffera tutto al legittimo consorte. Anziché immergersi in quello che due amanti dovrebbero fare: giocare.
> 
> ...


Approvo e mi viene in mente un tipo che mi disse che ero "la sua splendida ossessione"  Ovviamente non ci siamo sposati ne abbiamo convissuto e dirò di più quella frase mi mise non poco in allarme :mrgreen: Pauraaaa:singleeye:


----------



## Gatta80 (9 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Se parliamo delle relazioni palesemente e dichiaratamente parallele e che non si sovrappongono a quelle ufficiali (e non hanno quindi la pretesa di subentrare al rapporti ufficiali: i falsi tradimenti, insomma), dirsi "Ti amo", "Amore", ecc. con tutta la poetica aulica è una forma di trasgressione molto forte, che amplifica la complicità e il coinvolgimento fra gli amanti. Soprattutto quando entrambi sanno capire il valore e il senso di quelle parole senza partire con tremila pippe mentali.
> 
> Quando gli intenti sono chiari, le parole e i gesti possono volare ovunque, senza un limite; proprio perché sono "a salve". Ci si "accorda" e ci si incontra sul senso del rapporto, ma perchè limitarsi sul resto?
> Potrei riportare anche esempi più forti del "Ti amo", ma poi partirebbe  l'omelia delle Madonne penitenti.


Mi fa riflettere molto questo post..


----------



## Gatta80 (9 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Il problema è confondere innamoramento/infatuazione con l'amore. Non c'è (sempre) malafede: se una persona ti affascina, ti piace, ti prende la testa, ecc. provi le sensazioni tipiche dell'innamoramento. Anzi ne sei innamorato.
> 
> Cenerentola/o, però, pensa che innamoramento sia l'abito bianco, la reversibilità, il piumone sul divano a vedersi "Ghost", scegliere le tende, sommergere la casa di soprammobili Thun, passare sabati pomeriggio all'Ikea, cucinare rancio e pretendere di essere osannata come Gualtiero Marchesi, ecc. e quindi si confonde, va in corto circuito, si iscrive al forum, spara minchiate e (nella peggiore delle ipotesi) spiffera tutto al legittimo consorte. Anziché immergersi in quello che due amanti dovrebbero fare: giocare.
> 
> ...


Perfetto anche questo.
 Anche se lui dovrebbe chiedersi e capire, prima di parlare, se ha "Cenerentola" o meno davanti.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> quoto...e sulle ultime righe aggiungo che se invece veramente un uomo ci vuole/vorrebbe come donna della sua vita (può succedere), ce ne avvediamo abbastanza in fretta, perchè in questo caso saranno (anche) i fatti a parlare


Quotissimo


----------



## MK (9 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Perfetto anche questo.
> *Anche se lui dovrebbe chiedersi e capire, prima di parlare, se ha "Cenerentola" o meno davanti.*


Sì.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Perfetto anche questo.
> Anche se lui dovrebbe chiedersi e capire, prima di parlare, se ha "Cenerentola" o meno davanti.


Ma parliamo di donne sposate o di ragazzine perché io fatico a seguirvi


----------



## Gatta80 (9 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma parliamo di donne sposate o di ragazzine perché io fatico a seguirvi


Non è questione di essere ragazzine, è questione di che significato attribiuisci alla parola "amore", distinguerla dalla parola "innamoramento" e, in determinati contesti (relazione extra senza progetti di ufficializzazione) intenderla come l'ha descritta President, e non come Amore nel senso di voglia di costruire qualcosa di reale e vero, alla luce del sole.
Io ho discusso più volte con lui, al quale ho ribadito tante volte che non avevo bisogno mi dichiarasse grandi sentimenti, anzi, preferivo evitasse..ma la sua risposta è sempre stata che quello che sente non riesce a definirlo diversamente, e penso fosse sincero. E il postdi President mi ha fatto capire cosa intendesse e perchè non ci capivamo.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Il problema è confondere innamoramento/infatuazione con l'amore. Non c'è (sempre) malafede: se una persona ti affascina, ti piace, ti prende la testa, ecc. provi le sensazioni tipiche dell'innamoramento. Anzi ne sei innamorato.
> 
> Cenerentola/o, però, pensa che innamoramento sia l'abito bianco, la reversibilità, il piumone sul divano a vedersi "Ghost", scegliere le tende, sommergere la casa di soprammobili Thun, passare sabati pomeriggio all'Ikea, cucinare rancio e pretendere di essere osannata come Gualtiero Marchesi, ecc. e quindi si confonde, va in corto circuito, si iscrive al forum, spara minchiate e (nella peggiore delle ipotesi) spiffera tutto al legittimo consorte. Anziché immergersi in quello che due amanti dovrebbero fare: giocare.
> 
> ...


:up: interpretazione condivisa.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Se parliamo delle relazioni palesemente e dichiaratamente parallele e che non si sovrappongono a quelle ufficiali (e non hanno quindi la pretesa di subentrare al rapporti ufficiali: i falsi tradimenti, insomma), dirsi "Ti amo", "Amore", ecc. con tutta la poetica aulica è una forma di trasgressione molto forte, che amplifica la complicità e il coinvolgimento fra gli amanti. Soprattutto quando entrambi sanno capire il valore e il senso di quelle parole senza partire con tremila pippe mentali.
> 
> Quando gli intenti sono chiari, le parole e i gesti possono volare ovunque, senza un limite; proprio perché sono "a salve". Ci si "accorda" e ci si incontra sul senso del rapporto, ma perchè limitarsi sul resto?
> Potrei riportare anche esempi più forti del "Ti amo", ma poi partirebbe  l'omelia delle Madonne penitenti.





PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Il problema è confondere innamoramento/infatuazione con l'amore. Non c'è (sempre) malafede: se una persona ti affascina, ti piace, ti prende la testa, ecc. provi le sensazioni tipiche dell'innamoramento. Anzi ne sei innamorato.
> 
> Cenerentola/o, però, pensa che innamoramento sia l'abito bianco, la reversibilità, il piumone sul divano a vedersi "Ghost", scegliere le tende, sommergere la casa di soprammobili Thun, passare sabati pomeriggio all'Ikea, cucinare rancio e pretendere di essere osannata come Gualtiero Marchesi, ecc. e quindi si confonde, va in corto circuito, si iscrive al forum, spara minchiate e (nella peggiore delle ipotesi) spiffera tutto al legittimo consorte. Anziché immergersi in quello che due amanti dovrebbero fare: giocare.
> 
> ...


Grazie per questi tuoi illuminanti interventi.
Scrivi sempre cose molto intelligenti, che si intuiscono supportate, a differenza di molti manuali ben scritti, ma molto teorici.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Perfetto anche questo.
> Anche se lui dovrebbe chiedersi e capire, prima di parlare, se ha "Cenerentola" o meno davanti.


Ma Cenerentola ha giocato quel gioco, ha interpretato quella parte già dalle prime fasi.
Se una non ha voglia o non le piace quel gioco lui interpreterà una parte diversa. Per arrivare a fare il Principe (che però resta nel castello) ci sono state le prove graduali per entrare in parte.
C'è anche chi interpreta sempre la stessa parte o chi interpreta parti diverse male o non capisce qual è la parte da interpretare e c'è perfino la Principessa che ci vuole credere.


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mia figlia ha 5 anni (lo sanno pure gli utenti che hanno sbagliato sito e sono qui per rimorchiare mi sa. E che è fantastica, tanto per ribadire.).
> Non è stupida.
> Ma la prima volta che ha visto lo spettacolo di un "mago" ha pensato che fosse... magia.
> Il mago diceva di essere un mago, il mago diceva di saper fare le magie, in effetti faceva cose che sembravano magiche... per lei la conclusione era semplice: quel mago sapeva fare magie.
> ...




Minchia. Sì!

Quoto.


Pure io ci sono "cascata" da giovine ed inesperta.
ma gliela stavo già dando in allegria e quando cominciò a fare il teneroso coccoloso amoroso tu qui, tu là e via dicendo, scappai come una lepre.

Paura il vibratore umano innamorato.
Ci avevo creduto.

Anni dopo mi disse che mi diceva tutte quelle cose per infarcire un po' il tutto, perchè le altre che scopava apprezzavano.
:unhappy:

Sto cretino. Mi stava insegnando un sacco di cose. Poteva stare zitto?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Non è questione di essere ragazzine, è questione di che significato attribiuisci alla parola "amore", distinguerla dalla parola "innamoramento" e, in determinati contesti (relazione extra senza progetti di ufficializzazione) intenderla come l'ha descritta President, e non come Amore nel senso di voglia di costruire qualcosa di reale e vero, alla luce del sole.
> Io *ho discusso più volte con lui*, al quale ho ribadito tante volte che non avevo bisogno mi dichiarasse grandi sentimenti, anzi, preferivo evitasse..ma la sua risposta è sempre stata che quello che sente non riesce a definirlo diversamente, e penso fosse sincero. E il postdi President mi ha fatto capire cosa intendesse e perchè non ci capivamo.


A parole hai detto che non lo vuoi, con i fatti hai dimostrato che ti piaceva, altrimenti l'avresti mandato a stendere.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma Cenerentola ha giocato quel gioco, ha interpretato quella parte già dalle prime fasi.
> Se una non ha voglia o non le piace quel gioco lui interpreterà una parte diversa. Per arrivare a fare il Principe (che però resta nel castello) ci sono state le prove graduali per entrare in parte.
> C'è anche chi interpreta sempre la stessa parte o chi interpreta parti diverse male o non capisce qual è la parte da interpretare e c'è perfino la Principessa che ci vuole credere.


Ma per farsi una scopata in santa pace tutte ste fisime?


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Se parliamo delle relazioni palesemente e dichiaratamente parallele e che non si sovrappongono a quelle ufficiali (e non hanno quindi la pretesa di subentrare al rapporti ufficiali: i falsi tradimenti, insomma), dirsi "Ti amo", "Amore", ecc. con tutta la poetica aulica è una forma di trasgressione molto forte, che amplifica la complicità e il coinvolgimento fra gli amanti. Soprattutto quando entrambi sanno capire il valore e il senso di quelle parole senza partire con tremila pippe mentali.
> 
> Quando gli intenti sono chiari, le parole e i gesti possono volare ovunque, senza un limite; proprio perché sono "a salve". Ci si "accorda" e ci si incontra sul senso del rapporto, ma perchè limitarsi sul resto?
> Potrei riportare anche esempi più forti del "Ti amo", ma poi partirebbe  l'omelia delle Madonne penitenti.


Tu ogni tanto mi fai rimanere a bocca aperta. Tipo bocca a soffocotto.

Quoto con furore uterino. Soffocottaro e pure kreti.


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Il problema è confondere innamoramento/infatuazione con l'amore. Non c'è (sempre) malafede: se una persona ti affascina, ti piace, ti prende la testa, ecc. provi le sensazioni tipiche dell'innamoramento. Anzi ne sei innamorato.
> 
> Cenerentola/o, però, pensa che innamoramento sia l'abito bianco, la reversibilità, il piumone sul divano a vedersi "Ghost", scegliere le tende, *sommergere la casa di soprammobili Thun,* passare sabati pomeriggio all'Ikea, cucinare rancio e pretendere di essere osannata come Gualtiero Marchesi, ecc. e quindi si confonde, va in corto circuito, si iscrive al forum, spara minchiate e (nella peggiore delle ipotesi) spiffera tutto al legittimo consorte. Anziché immergersi in quello che due amanti dovrebbero fare: giocare.
> 
> ...



AAAAARRRRRRGGGGGHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma per farsi una scopata in santa pace tutte ste fisime?


infatti


----------



## perplesso (9 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Non è questione di essere ragazzine, è questione di che significato attribiuisci alla parola "amore", distinguerla dalla parola "innamoramento" e, in determinati contesti (relazione extra senza progetti di ufficializzazione) intenderla come l'ha descritta President, e non come Amore nel senso di voglia di costruire qualcosa di reale e vero, alla luce del sole.
> Io ho discusso più volte con lui, al quale ho ribadito tante volte che non avevo bisogno mi dichiarasse grandi sentimenti, anzi, preferivo evitasse..ma la sua risposta è sempre stata che quello che sente non riesce a definirlo diversamente, e penso fosse sincero. E il post di President mi ha fatto capire cosa intendesse e perchè non ci capivamo.


Io sono profondamente convinto che Silvio Berlusconi sia profondamente convinto del fatto che Ruby sia davvero nipote di Mubarak.     Nel senso che un bugiardo patologico è tale anche perchè è il primo a credere alle balle che racconta.

ed il tipo tuo mi pare sia fatto della stessa pasta.    quindi io non mi starei a fare troppe pippe mentali su quello che lui pensa,sente e vuole anche perchè al 99% te lo ha ben spiegato President il busillis.

Quello su cui devi riflettere è se ti senti Cenerentola e il perchè. sia che sia un sì che un no,perchè potrai capire cosa ti manca nel tuo rapporto ufficiale tanto da cercarlo altrove


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma per farsi una scopata in santa pace tutte ste fisime?


E' quello che ha spiegato President confortato dalla sua ampia esperienza.
Per me è così in tutte le relazioni.
Anche tra amiche si arriva al livello di intimità che reciprocamente ci si concede, anche nel linguaggio.
Con alcune si usano termini che con un'altra non si userebbero.
Non è solo strategia è adeguarsi alla persona con la quale ci si relaziona.
In un rapporto "amoroso" si gioca di più e meglio.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up: interpretazione condivisa.


AhahahH sono per terra


----------



## perplesso (9 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma per farsi una scopata in santa pace tutte ste fisime?


se si è vittime mentali dello stigma sociale.....sì


----------



## Nocciola (9 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tu ogni tanto mi fai rimanere a bocca aperta. Tipo bocca a soffocotto.
> 
> Quoto con furore uterino. Soffocottaro e pure kreti.


Sei decisamente Kreti 


Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma per farsi una scopata in santa pace tutte ste fisime?


Quoto


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Io sono profondamente convinto che Silvio Berlusconi sia profondamente convinto del fatto che Ruby sia davvero nipote di Mubarak.     Nel senso che un bugiardo patologico è tale anche perchè è il primo a credere alle balle che racconta.
> 
> ed il tipo tuo mi pare sia fatto della stessa pasta.    quindi io non mi starei a fare troppe pippe mentali su quello che lui pensa,sente e vuole anche perchè al 99% te lo ha ben spiegato President il busillis.
> 
> Quello su cui devi riflettere è se ti senti Cenerentola e il perchè. sia che sia un sì che un no,perchè potrai capire cosa ti manca nel tuo rapporto ufficiale tanto da cercarlo altrove


Oddio su Silvio qualche dubbio lo avrei :smile: Ma che proprio ignori non credo diciamo che un bugiardo patologico è colui che mente sapendo di mentire ma poi si convince di ciò che afferma perché il suo convincimento porterà frutti alla sua attendibilità


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sei decisamente Kreti
> 
> 
> Quoto


Ma sempre di gatta si parla ? Che qui non si sai mai dove si è giunti con la discussione :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma sempre di gatta si parla ? Che qui non si sai mai dove si è giunti con la discussione :carneval:


No in generale. O almeno io parlo in generale. Ma evita di leggerli perchè a quanto pare non mi spiego


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> No in generale. O almeno io parlo in generale. Ma evita di leggerli perchè a quanto pare non mi spiego


Per me sei stata chiara ...ma io non faccio gran che testo :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per me sei stata chiara ...ma io non faccio gran che testo :mrgreen:


Forse non sei prevenuta


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Forse non sei prevenuta


Boh ...difficile giudicarsi in questo senso


----------



## Spider (9 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Tutti chi?


tutti quelli riflessivi e intelligenti...
ma mica sono tutti come te.

e che non amano parlare con un doppio gioco.

se ad esplicita richiesta non rispondi perdi credibilità.
perchè nascondere o omettere un passato
 e per di più virtuale come questo?
non mi sembra grave, qualsiasi cosa sia successa.
farebbe chiunque una migliore figura nel manifestarsi,
piuttosto che nascondersi dietro ad un nick.

comunque in realtà a me non  importa più di tanto...
ma certo cambia la mia percezione dell'altro.
diverso saperti come nuovo utente e mascherare questo,
 diverso scoprire che eri qui da anni... e torni nuova con un nuovo nick.
ma il mondo è vario e articolato...


----------



## Diletta (9 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Il problema è confondere innamoramento/infatuazione con l'amore. Non c'è (sempre) malafede: se una persona ti affascina, ti piace, ti prende la testa, ecc. provi le sensazioni tipiche dell'innamoramento. Anzi ne sei innamorato.
> 
> Cenerentola/o, però, pensa che innamoramento sia l'abito bianco, la reversibilità, il piumone sul divano a vedersi "Ghost", scegliere le tende, sommergere la casa di soprammobili Thun, passare sabati pomeriggio all'Ikea, cucinare rancio e pretendere di essere osannata come Gualtiero Marchesi, ecc. e quindi si confonde, va in corto circuito, si iscrive al forum, spara minchiate e (nella peggiore delle ipotesi) spiffera tutto al legittimo consorte. Anziché immergersi in quello che due amanti dovrebbero fare: giocare.
> 
> ...




Ma proprio per nulla!
Lo sintetizzi con un altro termine allora e non svilisca il significato di quelle due paroline che presuppongono tutti altri intenti.


----------



## disincantata (9 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Sì ok ma in questo caso preferisco comunque la sincerità. Se nonostante la sincerità mi attacco come una cozza la responsabilità poi è mia.


La responsabilità  è sempre e solo nostra, qualunque cosa ci dicano, vera o non vera.

Scegliamo noi con chi sdraiarci.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> La responsabilità  è sempre e solo nostra, qualunque cosa ci dicano, vera o non vera.
> 
> Scegliamo noi con chi sdraiarci.


Oh finalmente...


----------



## danny skianat (9 Febbraio 2014)

Ma dove sta scritto che dire "ti amo" presupponga tutto questo ? Non sempre è così !!!! Attenzione alle parole,  puzzano di trappola.  Contano solo i fatti: fino a quel momento ognuno risponda solo di se stesso e non accampi alibi !!!
P.S.: donne del cazzo.  Mi inchino a coloro che hanno scritto: "ma x una scopata,  tutte ste fisime ?"



Diletta ha detto:


> Ma proprio per nulla!
> Lo sintetizzi con un altro termine allora e non svilisca il significato di quelle due paroline che presuppongono tutti altri intenti.


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2014)

danny skianat ha detto:


> Ma dove sta scritto che dire "ti amo" presupponga tutto questo ? Non sempre è così !!!! Attenzione alle parole,  puzzano di trappola.  Contano solo i fatti: fino a quel momento ognuno risponda solo di se stesso e non accampi alibi !!!
> P.S.: donne del cazzo.  Mi inchino a coloro che hanno scritto: "ma x una scopata,  tutte ste fisime ?"



Donne del cazzo?

Ne abbiamo un altro nuovo!

Ciao Danny





(speriamo sia traditore. Siamo in minoranza)


----------



## MK (9 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Quello su cui devi riflettere è se ti senti Cenerentola e il perchè. sia che sia un sì che un no,perchè potrai capire cosa ti manca nel tuo rapporto ufficiale tanto da cercarlo altrove


Perfetto.


----------



## MK (9 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> se ad esplicita richiesta non rispondi perdi credibilità.
> perchè nascondere o omettere un passato
> e per di più virtuale come questo?
> non mi sembra grave, qualsiasi cosa sia successa.
> ...


Tutti sanno. Niente scheletri nell'armadio, se è quello che ti preoccupa. Il solo fatto di essere qui dentro significa stare sulla via del cambiamento. Ma lei non lo ammetterà mai :smile:


----------



## MK (9 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> La responsabilità  è sempre e solo nostra, qualunque cosa ci dicano, vera o non vera.
> 
> Scegliamo noi con chi sdraiarci.


:up: esattamente.


----------



## danny skianat (9 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Donne del cazzo?
> 
> Ne abbiamo un altro nuovo!
> 
> ...


Ciao a te. Sono un traditore tradito. Non mi sono fatto mancare nulla.
Donne del cazzo era riferito a quella tipa lì. ... ho letto donne molto in gamba,  invece,  qui sopra. Donne libere e consapevoli, beato cho le incontra !!!!


----------



## MK (9 Febbraio 2014)

danny skianat ha detto:


> Ma dove sta scritto che dire "ti amo" presupponga tutto questo ? Non sempre è così !!!! Attenzione alle parole,  puzzano di trappola.  *Contano solo i fatti*: fino a quel momento ognuno risponda solo di se stesso e non accampi alibi !!!
> P.S.: donne del cazzo.  Mi inchino a coloro che hanno scritto: "ma x una scopata,  tutte ste fisime ?"


Vuoi parlare di fatti. Quali fatti?


----------



## danny skianat (9 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Vuoi parlare di fatti. Quali fatti?


I fatti sono oggettivi: se ti voglio ti chiedo di vivere con me, in tempi realistici.Tutto il resto è fuffa.


----------



## MK (9 Febbraio 2014)

danny skianat ha detto:


> I fatti sono oggettivi: se ti voglio ti chiedo di vivere con me, in tempi realistici.Tutto il resto è fuffa.


Ma si sta parlando di rapporti extraconiugali. Quindi secondo te se non c'è volontà di chiudere la storia ufficiale e incominciarne un'altra è scopare e basta? E vale per uomini e donne? Piccolo aneddoto. Dopo svariate liti sul 'devi venire a vivere con me' ho finalmente detto di sì. Tradita :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Febbraio 2014)

danny skianat ha detto:


> I fatti sono oggettivi: se ti voglio ti chiedo di vivere con me, in tempi realistici.Tutto il resto è fuffa.


Benvenuto 
Ovviamente stracondivido


----------



## danny skianat (9 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ma si sta parlando di rapporti extraconiugali. Quindi secondo te se non c'è volontà di chiudere la storia ufficiale e incominciarne un'altra è scopare e basta? E vale per uomini e donne? Piccolo aneddoto. Dopo svariate liti sul 'devi venire a vivere con me' ho finalmente detto di sì. Tradita :mrgreen:


No non è così semplice.  Ci sono persone che usano la storia extra per restare nel matrimonio (è assurdo ma succede). Prendono energia e gioia da lì. 
Sono le situazioni peggiori, ma possono funzionare se entrambi si vuole la stessa cosa.


----------



## MK (9 Febbraio 2014)

danny skianat ha detto:


> No non è così semplice.  *Ci sono persone che usano la storia extra per restare nel matrimonio (è assurdo ma succede). Prendono energia e gioia da lì.*
> Sono le situazioni peggiori, ma possono funzionare se entrambi si vuole la stessa cosa.


Sì ci credo. Un po' borderline ma può essere. Però il 'vieni a vivere con me' funziona fino a una certa età. Alla mia ad esempio una richiesta del genere mi metterebbe in crisi.


----------



## danny skianat (9 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Sì ci credo. Un po' borderline ma può essere. Però il 'vieni a vivere con me' funziona fino a una certa età. Alla mia ad esempio una richiesta del genere mi metterebbe in crisi.


Si, sono cose molto serie. Ecco xche' servono affinità,  opportunità,  fattibilità.


----------



## MK (9 Febbraio 2014)

danny skianat ha detto:


> Si, sono cose molto serie. Ecco xche' servono affinità,  opportunità,  fattibilità.


Soprattutto fattibilità. Allora escludiamo il 'vieni a vivere con me' che non sarebbe possibile e io sarei la prima a dire di no. Altri fatti?


----------



## danny skianat (9 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Soprattutto fattibilità. Allora escludiamo il 'vieni a vivere con me' che non sarebbe possibile e io sarei la prima a dire di no. Altri fatti?


Tutti di contorno a quello. La sostanza è lì.  Se non c'è futuro ci son solo belle scopate con affetto e profonde contaminazioni mentali. Finché prevale la rabbia o la stanchezza e si scrive: "the end".


----------



## Nocciola (9 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Soprattutto fattibilità. Allora escludiamo il 'vieni a vivere con me' che non sarebbe possibile e io sarei la prima a dire di no. Altri fatti?


Tu lasci lui e lui lascia lei e si diventa una coppia alla luce del sole
Sulla convivenza sfondi una porta aperta.


----------



## MK (9 Febbraio 2014)

danny skianat ha detto:


> Tutti di contorno a quello. La sostanza è lì.  *Se non c'è futuro ci son solo belle scopate con affetto e profonde contaminazioni mentali.* Finché prevale la rabbia o la stanchezza e si scrive: "the end".


Se non ci sono progetti di futuro insieme dici? Però mi metti in crisi perchè sono sempre stata io quella a frenare sulla vita insieme. Forse quando mia figlia se ne andrà di casa. Forse. Ma non ne sono così sicura, amo troppo la mia indipendenza.


----------



## MK (9 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu lasci lui e lui lascia lei e si diventa una coppia alla luce del sole
> Sulla convivenza sfondi una porta aperta.


Ok. Così è chiaro. Un uomo sposato si innamora follemente di me e decide di lasciare la moglie per me. Però ognuno a casa propria 
E niente aiuti economici.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ok. Così è chiaro. Un uomo sposato si innamora follemente di me e decide di lasciare la moglie per me. Però ognuno a casa propria
> E niente aiuti economici.


Perfetto 
Ma l'aiuto economico se sono sola te lo do senza problemi. 
Probabilmente non lo chiederei..


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2014)

danny skianat ha detto:


> Ciao a te. Sono un traditore tradito. Non mi sono fatto mancare nulla.
> Donne del cazzo era riferito a quella tipa lì. ... ho letto donne molto in gamba,  invece,  qui sopra. Donne libere e consapevoli, beato cho le incontra !!!!


Traditore tradito?
Bencenuto fratello. Pure io.
Ma ci sei rimasto sotto?
Nel senso che ti sei incazzato a mina?


----------



## danny skianat (9 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ok. Così è chiaro. Un uomo sposato si innamora follemente di me e decide di lasciare la moglie per me. Però ognuno a casa propria
> E niente aiuti economici.


Si anche così può funzionare.  Ma attenzione all'uomo e alla donna che vivono da soli. .... ok, nessuna convivenza, ma bisogna essere presenti in modo importante. Sennò son cazzi. Troppe insidie ed opportunità.  È un mondo difficile.


----------



## danny skianat (9 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Traditore tradito?
> Bencenuto fratello. Pure io.
> Ma ci sei rimasto sotto?
> Nel senso che ti sei incazzato a mina?


Incazzato il giusto.


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2014)

danny skianat ha detto:


> Incazzato il giusto.


Bravo. Non si possono leggere i traditori affranti che improvvisamente riscoprono valori mai stati loro.
Ma incazzato il giusto...lei é sotto un cipresso o...


----------



## Gatta80 (9 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Io sono profondamente convinto che Silvio Berlusconi sia profondamente convinto del fatto che Ruby sia davvero nipote di Mubarak.     Nel senso che un bugiardo patologico è tale anche perchè è il primo a credere alle balle che racconta.
> 
> ed il tipo tuo mi pare sia fatto della stessa pasta.    quindi io non mi starei a fare troppe pippe mentali su quello che lui pensa,sente e vuole anche perchè al 99% te lo ha ben spiegato President il busillis.
> 
> Quello su cui devi riflettere è se ti senti Cenerentola e il perchè. sia che sia un sì che un no,perchè potrai capire cosa ti manca nel tuo rapporto ufficiale tanto da cercarlo altrove


No io non mi sento Cenerentola. E non mi sono mai sentita Cenerentola nel rapporto con lui, l'ho scritto che non l'ho mai immaginato come compagno di vita. Sto solo riflettendo sul fatto che non ci capivamo perchè probabilmente, a parte una più o meno piccola dose di bugie, lui per "ti amo" ha sempre inteso, credo sinceramente, e aggiungerei superficialmente, ciò che ben descritto President, ovvero sono "innamorato", infatuato, mentre per me Amore è tutt'altro, qualcosa di molto più complesso e importante e mi dava i nervi che usasse lo stesso termine per definire sentimenti molto diversi.


----------



## MK (9 Febbraio 2014)

danny skianat ha detto:


> Si anche così può funzionare.  Ma attenzione all'uomo e alla donna che vivono da soli. .... ok, nessuna convivenza, ma bisogna essere presenti in modo importante. Sennò son cazzi. Troppe insidie ed opportunità.  È un mondo difficile.


Nel caso quella che vive sola sarei io. E sono monogama. Mi faccio paranoie quando non sono innamorata, figurati quando lo sono.


----------



## danny skianat (9 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Bravo. Non si possono leggere i traditori affranti che improvvisamente riscoprono valori mai stati loro.
> Ma incazzato il giusto...lei é sotto un cipresso o...


Non so cosa faccia lei adesso.  Spero abbia trovato serenità,  è stata solo una stupida. 
Non la odio.


----------



## danny skianat (9 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Nel caso quella che vive sola sarei io. E sono monogama. Mi faccio paranoie quando non sono innamorata, figurati quando lo sono.


Non tutte (e tutti) sono così forti...... La vita è aperta a incontri di tutti i tipi e se in un momento di fragilità il partner non c'è. ...può succedere di sbagliare.


----------



## MK (9 Febbraio 2014)

danny skianat ha detto:


> Non tutte (e tutti) sono così forti...... La vita è aperta a incontri di tutti i tipi e se in un momento di fragilità il partner non c'è. ...può succedere di sbagliare.


Sì sì certo che può succedere. Ai miei partners è successo spesso, purtroppo...


----------



## danny skianat (9 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Sì sì certo che può succedere. Ai miei partners è successo spesso, purtroppo...


Ecco xche parlavo di convivenza....


----------



## disincantata (9 Febbraio 2014)

danny skianat ha detto:


> Non so cosa faccia lei adesso.  Spero abbia trovato serenità,*  è stata solo una stupida.*
> Non la odio.



Dipende dai punti di vista. Tu l'avevi tradita quindi era liberissima di contraccambiare. Non ti ha fatto certo molto male, non come tu a lei tradendola prima, dopo è sempre un vaso rotto e rimesso malamente insieme.


----------



## MK (9 Febbraio 2014)

danny skianat ha detto:


> Ecco xche parlavo di convivenza....


Sposata col primo e in procinto di convivere col secondo. Sfiga?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Febbraio 2014)

danny skianat ha detto:


> Non so cosa faccia lei adesso.  Spero abbia trovato serenità,  è stata solo una stupida.
> Non la odio.


Parli dell'amante?


----------



## danny skianat (9 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Dipende dai punti di vista. Tu l'avevi tradita quindi era liberissima di contraccambiare. Non ti ha fatto certo molto male, non come tu a lei tradendola prima, dopo è sempre un vaso rotto e rimesso malamente insieme.


E tu cosa ne sai ?
La qualità della tua risposta conferma la prima impressione di modesto livello dei pensieri. Detto fuori dai denti, visto che siamo su un forum di anonimi.


----------



## danny skianat (9 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Sposata col primo e in procinto di convivere col secondo. Sfiga?


No. Storie che non avevano sufficiente carburante.


----------



## danny skianat (9 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parli dell'amante?


No parlo della donna che amavo.


----------



## disincantata (9 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Sposata col primo e in procinto di convivere col secondo. Sfiga?



No, quasi la normalità, io ingenua mai avrei pensato si tradissero i fidanzati, essendo liberi di lasciarsi pensavo lo si facesse immediatamente, invece nel forum ho letto di timide che se ne scopavano tre contemporaneamente, di mariti innamorati che tradiscono pescando su FB e chat, e si credono pure irresistibili, di donne che partono dicendosi felici ed innamratissime del marito ma poi.......insomma regna a quanto pare una diffusa insoddisfazione anche della felicità o serenità e si va a cercarsi l'emozione e la storia extra, anche se a casa si ha di meglio.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Febbraio 2014)

danny skianat ha detto:


> No parlo della donna che amavo.


Ok 
Mi spiace


----------



## MK (9 Febbraio 2014)

danny skianat ha detto:


> No. Storie che non avevano sufficiente carburante.


La prima durava da dieci anni e c'era un figlio appena nato di mezzo. Direi crisi nel diventare padre forse. Con la seconda forse sì, c'erano anche altri problemi che avevo sottovalutato.


----------



## MK (9 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> No, quasi la normalità, io ingenua mai avrei pensato si tradissero i fidanzati, essendo liberi di lasciarsi pensavo lo si facesse immediatamente, invece nel forum ho letto di timide che se ne scopavano tre contemporaneamente, di mariti innamorati che tradiscono pescando su FB e chat, e si credono pure irresistibili, di donne che partono dicendosi felici ed innamratissime del marito ma poi.......insomma regna a quanto pare una diffusa insoddisfazione anche della felicità o serenità e si va a cercarsi l'emozione e la storia extra, anche se a casa si ha di meglio.


Ingenua sì. Ho dimenticato il tradimento durante la convivenza, prima del matrimonio. Però allora avevo messo i paletti, una volta passi, la seconda ti lascio. E così è stato. Ci fossero state altre storie prima non so.


----------



## danny skianat (9 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok
> Mi spiace


Grazie.  È andata così. Ma sto bene,  adesso.


----------



## lolapal (9 Febbraio 2014)

*Non ho mai sopportato Cenerentola...*



Gatta80 ha detto:


> No io non mi sento Cenerentola. E non mi sono mai sentita Cenerentola nel rapporto con lui, l'ho scritto che non l'ho mai immaginato come compagno di vita. Sto solo riflettendo sul fatto che non ci capivamo perchè probabilmente, a parte una più o meno piccola dose di bugie, lui per "ti amo" ha sempre inteso, credo sinceramente, e aggiungerei superficialmente, ciò che ben descritto President, ovvero sono "innamorato", infatuato, mentre per me Amore è tutt'altro, qualcosa di molto più complesso e importante e mi dava i nervi che usasse lo stesso termine per definire sentimenti molto diversi.


... e Biancaneve e la Bella Addormentata e tutte quelle "coglione" lì... Mi ricordo che del cartone della Disney adoravo i topini che cantavano con la vocina modificata... A dieci anni la mia eroina era la Principessa Leila...

Quello che per me può essere Amore per un altro può essere un calesse, l'importante è essere chiari e trasparenti. Poi, ognuno ha le sue sfaccettature e credo che possa essere normale provare dei sentimenti forti per il/la proprio/a amante, sentimenti diversi da quelli che si provano per il/la proprio/a compagno/a, che sono forti anch'essi.
Non so, mi viene da pensare a un binomio cuore/mente: si può avere il cuore colmo di una persona, ma non la mente; si può avere la mente piena di una persona, ma non il cuore.
Quando ero "coinvolta" nelle mie fantasie per il bagnino avevo la testa piena, ma il mio cuore è sempre stato di Marito e lo sarà sempre...

:smile:


----------



## disincantata (9 Febbraio 2014)

danny skianat ha detto:


> E tu cosa ne sai ?
> La qualità della tua risposta conferma la prima impressione di modesto livello dei pensieri. Detto fuori dai denti, visto che siamo su un forum di anonimi.



Mi rassegnerò, ma non cambio parere, se uno tradisce che diritto ha di prendersela se viene ricambiato?


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Dipende dai punti di vista. Tu l'avevi tradita quindi era liberissima di contraccambiare. Non ti ha fatto certo molto male, non come tu a lei tradendola prima, dopo è sempre un vaso rotto e rimesso malamente insieme.


Si é chiusa la vena a Disy.
Paura.


Peró. É un pó all acqua di rose il tuo ragionamento.
Ogni storia é diversa. Ogni tradimento é diverso.
E il non ti ha fatto molto male direi che é azzardato.
Insomma. Hai scritto una sentenza senza avere nessun fatto se non il tuo sentire basato sul tuo tradimento.
Lui non ha detto nulla. Solo un pacato.
Mi sono incazzato il giusto. Non la odio.


----------



## disincantata (9 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si é chiusa la vena a Disy.
> Paura.
> 
> 
> ...


No,
 l'ha definita cretina.

Da uno che l'ha tradita è già troppo.

Non ho pensato al mio tradimento, ho pensato proprio al fatto che se uno/una tradisce poi è ipocrita se se la prende con chi contraccambia, anche solo a pensarlo.

Mio marito pochi mesi fa dopo che mi ha vista rispondere ad un msg mi ha chiesto se ho sei segreti!  Lui?

E ancora non avevo detto di si all'amico.

Ma come caspita ti viene in mente anche solo di pensarlo?  Ad una che ti ha detto e ripetuto che si sente libera di fare quello che le pare con chi le pare quando le pare visto che ti sei fatto una doppia vita per anni!


----------



## Diletta (9 Febbraio 2014)

danny skianat ha detto:


> Ma dove sta scritto che dire "ti amo" presupponga tutto questo ? Non sempre è così !!!!* Attenzione alle parole,  puzzano di trappola. * Contano solo i fatti: fino a quel momento ognuno risponda solo di se stesso e non accampi alibi !!!
> P.S.: donne del cazzo.  Mi inchino a coloro che hanno scritto: "ma x una scopata,  tutte ste fisime ?"




E infatti!
Dico anch'io attenzione alle parole, o meglio, ad usare le parole perché hanno il loro peso.
E poi basta non dirlo quel "ti amo" così dal mettersi al riparo da fraintendimenti e illusioni.
Solo che fa tanto effetto dirlo, e gli uomini lo sanno bene, quindi perché non usarlo, tanto quelle sciocchine delle mie simili, per usare un eufemismo, spesso ci cascano!

Quando impareremo a conoscere questi uomini del cazzo?
Questo tanto per restituirti la cortesia...


----------



## Zod (9 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> No,
> l'ha definita cretina.
> 
> Da uno che l'ha tradita è già troppo.
> ...


Se per stare con un uomo devi tradirlo, allora forse è arrivato il momento di lasciarlo. A prescindere da cosa lui abbia fatto prima. Problemi di soldi? Meglio la fame che condividere lo stesso letto con una persona che detesti.


----------



## Zod (9 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> tutti quelli riflessivi e intelligenti...
> ma mica sono tutti come te.
> 
> e che non amano parlare con un doppio gioco.
> ...


Quello che ti pare, è un problema tuo, ma non permetterti mai di parlare anche a nome mio. Grazie


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> No,
> l'ha definita cretina.
> 
> Da uno che l'ha tradita è già troppo.
> ...


Ma anche io ho dato del cretino a mattia. Ed era il minimo sindacale.
Pur essendo traditrice. Ci sono dei fatti oggettividel cretinume.

Per quanto riguarda tuo marito...intollerabile  che si permetta di cacciare il naso negli affari tuoi considerato quello  he ha fatto lui ma danny non mi é sembrato quel tipo.


----------



## disincantata (9 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Se per stare con un uomo devi tradirlo, allora forse è arrivato il momento di lasciarlo. A prescindere da cosa lui abbia fatto prima. Problemi di soldi? Meglio la fame che condividere lo stesso letto con una persona che detesti.



Intanto io non lo detesto, lo uso, parto spesso e volentieri sola, non ci divido il letto, se capita è per scelta,  casa grande, lui cucina, fa la spesa, cura le figlie, mi accompagna all'aeroporto e mi viene a prendere, mi vizia pure, e gli dico tutto quello che penso. Non lo perdonerò mai, non solo per il tradimento, per come la troia lo ha rivelato a mia figlia e poi a me.

Io da tradire non ho nessuno, non certo uno che si è fatto la piccolina per sei anni.

E' libero di andarsene quando vuole.

Questa casa, come le altre, è solo mia.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma per farsi una scopata in santa pace tutte ste fisime?


ma se non si tratta di "una scopata"?
se si tratta solo di una scopata è così facile: prendi il telefono e chiami quella persona che sta lì a chiedertela da anni e non aspetta altro. Se non sei proprio una cozza hai almeno 2 o 3 numeri da chiamare. Che bisogno c'è del "ti amo"? nessuno.
e poi? ti ubriachi, ti fai la scopata, torni a casa e stai come una merda.
e cosa hai risolto? sì, hai scopato... bella roba...
Ma se invece hai bisogno di tutt'altro? se hai bisogno proprio di quelle parole, di quei gesti, di quei baci che ti fanno sentire che sei unica e speciale, perché la tua vita è talmente incasinata e tutti si appoggiano su di te e tu non ce la fai più e hai davvero bisogno di sentirti così...? Allora sì che c'è bisogno di tutte queste fisime. Ne hai un bisogno estremo. E se trovi la persona che te le fa sentire che cazzo devi fare? dire: "No, guarda, noi scopiamo e basta, non dirmi le paroline dolci perché mi fanno venire la nausea". Non siamo tutti uguali cazzo. Allora cosa sono io? Una "traditrice atipica"? I "traditori tipici" sono tutti così forti e coi controcazzi? Tutti come Lothar?


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Intanto io non lo detesto, lo uso, parto spesso e volentieri sola, non ci divido il letto, se capita è per scelta,  casa grande, lui cucina, fa la spesa, cura le figlie, mi accompagna all'aeroporto e mi viene a prendere, mi vizia pure, e gli dico tutto quello che penso. Non lo perdonerò mai, non solo per il tradimento, per come la troia lo ha rivelato a mia figlia e poi a me.
> 
> Io da tradire non ho nessuno, non certo uno che si è fatto la piccolina per sei anni.
> 
> ...


Raggiungerai la perfezione quando ti commporterai cosi...nature. e non perché sei iincazzata.
Non sto scherzando.
Che figa.
Ho avuto l immagine di te tipo il diavolo veste Prada.


----------



## disincantata (9 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Raggiungerai la perfezione quando ti commporterai cosi...nature. e non perché sei iincazzata.
> Non sto scherzando.
> Che figa.
> Ho avuto l immagine di te tipo il diavolo veste Prada.



Ormai non sono più arrabbiata, lo tratto benissimo, dire fin troppo. Lui sa come la penso. Primo o poi gli dirò forse dell'amico, non certo chi è, magari tra sei anni, giusto per pareggiare i conti. Dovessi dirgli altro morirebbe.

Prende già le pastiglie per la pressione, ora pure per il diabete, il tradimento l'ha ridotto male.


----------



## Zod (9 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ormai non sono più arrabbiata, lo tratto benissimo, dire fin troppo. Lui sa come la penso. Primo o poi gli dirò forse dell'amico, non certo chi è, magari tra sei anni, giusto per pareggiare i conti. Dovessi dirgli altro morirebbe.
> 
> Prende già le pastiglie per la pressione, ora pure per il diabete, il tradimento l'ha ridotto male.


La vendetta nuoce più al vendicatore che al giustiziato.


----------



## disincantata (9 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> La vendetta nuoce più al vendicatore che al giustiziato.



Se fosse una vendetta si.

Io non ho cercato proprio nessuno. Lo conoscevo da qualche anno, mai dato peso alle sue attenzioni, prima.

Le circostanze  hanno fatto  entrare nella mia vita, dopo averci pensato per mesi e mesi,  una persona che mi fa stare benissimo, senza patemi e senza illusioni o castelli in aria, consapevoli della situazione di entrambi, finchè ne avremo voglia.

Non è una relazione impegnativa, è una cosa bella che spettina, come dice Tebe e, rilassa.

Se questo è nuocere benvenga. 

Non sono una ragazzina. Non  cerco certo una sistemazione. Orrore solo al pensiero.

Sto benissimo anche sola. Un suo abbraccio mi riempie meglio le giornate, se c'è.


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2014)

Ecco.
Un nuovo che é vecchio.

Non ci sto dentro. Non capisco mai un cazzo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (9 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Tutti sanno. Niente scheletri nell'armadio, se è quello che ti preoccupa. Il solo fatto di essere qui dentro significa stare sulla via del cambiamento. Ma lei non lo ammetterà mai :smile:


Io non c'ero ai vecchi tempi. Ci sono in questi, di tempi, e in questi tempi a me piace, anche tanto. Del resto non mi importa, però capisco che per la "vecchia guardia" sia o possa essere diverso.


----------



## AnnaBlume (9 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ecco.
> Un nuovo che é vecchio.
> 
> Non ci sto dentro. Non capisco mai un cazzo.


Benvenuta nel club. Spesso è riposante.


----------



## passante (9 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ecco.
> Un nuovo che é vecchio.
> 
> Non ci sto dentro. Non capisco mai un cazzo.


lo so, capita anche a me. non ti scomporre, giusto annuisci con aria compunta e compresa, penseranno non solo che la sai, ma che la sai anche più di loro  tra l'altro funziona anche al lavoro, dove anzi mette pure un po' di soggezione e nessuno si osa a farti domande :carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (9 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ecco.
> Un nuovo che é vecchio.
> 
> Non ci sto dentro. Non capisco mai un cazzo.


Idem.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> E giusto a donne come quelle puoi inchinarti.
> 
> Mi devi ancora delle scuse per tutti gli insulti gratuiti che mi hai scritto qui sopra da non registrato tempo fa. Sei stato e sei disgustoso.
> 
> E vorrei ribadire che una donna certe scelte le fa per uomini che valgono davvero, per uomini che sanno amare davvero. Uomini veri. Non poveretti che parlano solo per sentire quant' è bello il suono della propria voce.


Ci sei arrivata prima di me di un soffio. E se è così direi che non l'ha raccontata giusta per nulla.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma se non si tratta di "una scopata"?
> se si tratta solo di una scopata è così facile: prendi il telefono e chiami quella persona che sta lì a chiedertela da anni e non aspetta altro. Se non sei proprio una cozza hai almeno 2 o 3 numeri da chiamare. Che bisogno c'è del "ti amo"? nessuno.
> e poi? ti ubriachi, ti fai la scopata, torni a casa e stai come una merda.
> e cosa hai risolto? sì, hai scopato... bella roba...
> Ma se invece hai bisogno di tutt'altro? se hai bisogno proprio di quelle parole, di quei gesti, di quei baci che ti fanno sentire che sei unica e speciale, perché la tua vita è talmente incasinata e tutti si appoggiano su di te e tu non ce la fai più e hai davvero bisogno di sentirti così...? Allora sì che c'è bisogno di tutte queste fisime. Ne hai un bisogno estremo. E se trovi la persona che te le fa sentire che cazzo devi fare? dire: "No, guarda, noi scopiamo e basta, non dirmi le paroline dolci perché mi fanno venire la nausea". Non siamo tutti uguali cazzo. Allora cosa sono io? Una "traditrice atipica"? I "traditori tipici" sono tutti così forti e coi controcazzi? Tutti come Lothar?


Quinty ne abbiamo duscusso ampiamente. Hai bisogno di sentirti dire certe cose, anche a me piace. Bene trovi l'uomo che te le dice e vivi la tua storia. A quelle parole o dai il peso che hanno, ovvero quello di una relazione extra coniugale o se gli dai un peso diverso a quelle parole segueno fatti. 
Le parole che vuoi sentirti dire devono essere supportate da un atteggiamento che non le smentisce.
Nessuno qui si vanta e credo che quando Chiara parla di una scopata non intenda qyella in cui alzi il telefono e vai a scopare. E su..


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quinty ne abbiamo duscusso ampiamente. Hai bisogno di sentirti dire certe cose, anche a me piace. Bene trovi l'uomo che te le dice e vivi la tua storia. A quelle parole o dai il peso che hanno, ovvero quello di una relazione extra coniugale o se gli dai un peso diverso a quelle parole segueno fatti.
> Le parole che vuoi sentirti dire devono essere supportate da un atteggiamento che non le smentisce.
> Nessuno qui si vanta e credo che quando Chiara parla di una scopata non intenda qyella in cui alzi il telefono e vai a scopare. E su..



Farfie tu mi conosci bene, sai tutto di me... Io sono fatta così, lo so che non cambierò mai, sono sempre stata così... Ho provato a farmi storie di solo sesso... okay, allora non parliamo di singole scopate in cui alzi il telefono e chiami il vibratore umano che sai essere sempre e comunque disponibile perché non vede l'ora, parliamo di una serie di scopate in amicizia, quindi di una "storia" senza parolone, senza promesse di amore eterno, senza cenette sul mare al tramonto, senza occhi languidi, senza addormentarsi abbracciati e svegliarsi con il cuore che ti batte forte quando  ti rendi conto che sei con lui, senza bagni caldi lunghi immersi nella schiuma nella vasca da bagno tu appoggiata sopra di lui, senza respiri profondi per riempirti i polmoni del suo odore... ecco, una "storia" così, con affetto e stima e tanto sesso ma niente frasi da baci perugina... Io ho provato ad avere una storia così e non ci sono riuscita. Non ci sono riuscita perché mi mancava tutto il resto. Allora parliamo dei fatti. E qui mi perdo. Nel senso che non so più pensare ed agire razionalmente. Perché io ho sempre avuto il sogno di una famiglia. Sempre. Non per niente ho messo su famiglia così, incoscientemente, per salvarmi dal mio inferno precedente. Ho avuto due storie extraconiugali di amore (o ammmmmmore se vuoi, perché voi che mi conoscete avete sempre pensato che non fosse amore, ma io invece ne sono ancora convinta), entrambi lontani migliaia di km da dove vivo io. E cosa avrei dovuto fare? Sradicare i miei figli per vivere con il mio amore? Questi sarebbero stati fatti? Io non ce l'ho fatta. Non adesso. Non nella situazione in cui sono. Non con tutti i problemi che ha la mia famiglia. Questo non significa che non amassi. Ho perso la testa per un certo periodo. L'ho persa. Non ero più in me. Tu lo sai. Mi hai vista. Io non ero in me. Avevo completamente perso la bussola. E faccio fatica. Ci sto provando, ci provo... Ma scopate ad minchiam non ne farò più. Piuttosto mi faccio suora.


----------



## Spider (9 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Quello che ti pare, è un problema tuo, ma non permetterti mai di parlare anche a nome mio. Grazie



infatti, parlavo di utenti riflessivi e intelligenti...
leggi bene, sciocchino!!!!!!
mica di te.

perchè sei cosi presuntuoso, da pensare che ti abbia pensato?
faccio fatica a definirti anche un semplice utente...

inoltre, ho già detto che non mi interessa particolarmente
 e lascia semmai rispondere il diretto interessato.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> E giusto a donne come quelle puoi inchinarti.
> 
> Mi devi ancora delle scuse per tutti gli insulti gratuiti che mi hai scritto qui sopra da non registrato tempo fa. Sei stato e sei disgustoso.
> 
> E vorrei ribadire che una donna certe scelte le fa per uomini che valgono davvero, per uomini che sanno amare davvero. Uomini veri. Non poveretti che parlano solo per sentire quant' è bello il suono della propria voce.


Ma perché chi sarebbe ?:singleeye:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma se non si tratta di "una scopata"?
> se si tratta solo di una scopata è così facile: prendi il telefono e chiami quella persona che sta lì a chiedertela da anni e non aspetta altro. Se non sei proprio una cozza hai almeno 2 o 3 numeri da chiamare. Che bisogno c'è del "ti amo"? nessuno.
> e poi? ti ubriachi, ti fai la scopata, torni a casa e stai come una merda.
> e cosa hai risolto? sì, hai scopato... bella roba...
> Ma se invece hai bisogno di tutt'altro? *se hai bisogno proprio di quelle parole, di quei gesti, di quei baci che ti fanno sentire che sei unica e speciale, perché la tua vita è talmente incasinata e tutti si appoggiano su di te e tu non ce la fai più e hai davvero bisogno di sentirti così...? Allora sì che c'è bisogno di tutte queste fisime. Ne hai un bisogno estremo.* E se trovi la persona che te le fa sentire che cazzo devi fare? dire: "No, guarda, noi scopiamo e basta, non dirmi le paroline dolci perché mi fanno venire la nausea". Non siamo tutti uguali cazzo. Allora cosa sono io? Una "traditrice atipica"? I "traditori tipici" sono tutti così forti e coi controcazzi? Tutti come Lothar?


con quella frase asciutta rispondevo a Persa, che stilava l'abc della relazione amorosa/affettiva/scopereccia con relativi ruoli, annessi e connessi, di chi crede cosa e come farlo credere, se farlo credere, perché e per come

una cosa con cui , a dirla tutta, mi sono ingarbugliata e non ci ho capito niente
per questo mi permettevo di insinuare che forse, quando due esseri hanno voglia di scopare: scopano
senza star lì a capire cosa potrebbero far pensare all'altro.

poi è chiaro che le storie maturano, si complicano, alcune circostanze vengono lette in modo diverso: e se la storia vale la pena, si fa strada anche l'esigenza di chiarire certe posizioni.

posizioni che cambiano strada facendo: anche se si sono fissate a priori regole ben precise 

detto questo: rileggo il neretto e concordo con farfalla.
tutti abbiamo dei momenti in cui vorremmo sentirci abbracciati e rassicurati, desiderati e accettati per quel che siamo, anche se ridotti a stracci.
ma avere un bisogno estremo di questo significa esserne dipendenti: e chi lo sa, e ti fornisce la droga per la tua dipendenza, io lo riterrei un pusher emotivo o una persona che si approfitta della tua debolezza.
ovvio che tu non sai dire di no a chi ti offre proprio quello che stai cercando


----------



## perplesso (9 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> No io non mi sento Cenerentola. E non mi sono mai sentita Cenerentola nel rapporto con lui, l'ho scritto che non l'ho mai immaginato come compagno di vita. Sto solo riflettendo sul fatto che non ci capivamo perchè probabilmente, a parte una più o meno piccola dose di bugie, lui per "ti amo" ha sempre inteso, credo sinceramente, e aggiungerei superficialmente, ciò che ben descritto President, ovvero sono "innamorato", infatuato, mentre per me Amore è tutt'altro, qualcosa di molto più complesso e importante e mi dava i nervi che usasse lo stesso termine per definire sentimenti molto diversi.


ok.   preso atto che tu e lui parlate 2 lingue sentimentali diverse e che voglio sperare che tu sia determinata a farti passare la fantasia senza idealizzarla......secondo te che cosa stai cercando?

Voglia di allargare i tuoi orizzonti e superare la monogamia senza mettere in pericolo la tua vita familiare o vuoi proprio qualcosa che pensi tuo marito non possa più darti?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Farfie tu mi conosci bene, sai tutto di me... Io sono fatta così, lo so che non cambierò mai, sono sempre stata così... Ho provato a farmi storie di solo sesso... okay, allora non parliamo di singole scopate in cui alzi il telefono e chiami il vibratore umano che sai essere sempre e comunque disponibile perché non vede l'ora, parliamo di una serie di scopate in amicizia, quindi di una "storia" senza parolone, senza promesse di amore eterno, senza cenette sul mare al tramonto, senza occhi languidi, senza addormentarsi abbracciati e svegliarsi con il cuore che ti batte forte quando  ti rendi conto che sei con lui, senza bagni caldi lunghi immersi nella schiuma nella vasca da bagno tu appoggiata sopra di lui, senza respiri profondi per riempirti i polmoni del suo odore... ecco, una "storia" così, con affetto e stima e tanto sesso ma niente frasi da baci perugina... Io ho provato ad avere una storia così e non ci sono riuscita. Non ci sono riuscita perché mi mancava tutto il resto. Allora parliamo dei fatti. E qui mi perdo. Nel senso che non so più pensare ed agire razionalmente. Perché io ho sempre avuto il sogno di una famiglia. Sempre. Non per niente ho messo su famiglia così, incoscientemente, per salvarmi dal mio inferno precedente. Ho avuto due storie extraconiugali di amore (o ammmmmmore se vuoi, perché voi che mi conoscete avete sempre pensato che non fosse amore, ma io invece ne sono ancora convinta), entrambi lontani migliaia di km da dove vivo io. E cosa avrei dovuto fare? Sradicare i miei figli per vivere con il mio amore? Questi sarebbero stati fatti? Io non ce l'ho fatta. Non adesso. Non nella situazione in cui sono. Non con tutti i problemi che ha la mia famiglia. Questo non significa che non amassi. Ho perso la testa per un certo periodo. L'ho persa. Non ero più in me. Tu lo sai. Mi hai vista. Io non ero in me. Avevo completamente perso la bussola. E faccio fatica. Ci sto provando, ci provo... Ma scopate ad minchiam non ne farò più. Piuttosto mi faccio suora.


Sai che ti voglio bene e tanto e proprio perchè ne abbiamo parlato mille volte non continuo a farlo qui. Non parlavo di fatti da parte tua.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Farfie tu mi conosci bene, sai tutto di me... Io sono fatta così, lo so che non cambierò mai, sono sempre stata così... Ho provato a farmi storie di solo sesso... okay, allora non parliamo di singole scopate in cui alzi il telefono e chiami il vibratore umano che sai essere sempre e comunque disponibile perché non vede l'ora, parliamo di una serie di scopate in amicizia, quindi di una "storia" senza parolone, senza promesse di amore eterno, senza cenette sul mare al tramonto, senza occhi languidi, senza addormentarsi abbracciati e svegliarsi con il cuore che ti batte forte quando  ti rendi conto che sei con lui, senza bagni caldi lunghi immersi nella schiuma nella vasca da bagno tu appoggiata sopra di lui, senza respiri profondi per riempirti i polmoni del suo odore... ecco, una "storia" così, con affetto e stima e tanto sesso ma niente frasi da baci perugina... Io ho provato ad avere una storia così e non ci sono riuscita. Non ci sono riuscita perché mi mancava tutto il resto. Allora parliamo dei fatti. E qui mi perdo. Nel senso che non so più pensare ed agire razionalmente. Perché io ho sempre avuto il sogno di una famiglia. Sempre. Non per niente ho messo su famiglia così, incoscientemente, per salvarmi dal mio inferno precedente. Ho avuto due storie extraconiugali di amore (o ammmmmmore se vuoi, perché voi che mi conoscete avete sempre pensato che non fosse amore, ma io invece ne sono ancora convinta), entrambi lontani migliaia di km da dove vivo io. E cosa avrei dovuto fare? Sradicare i miei figli per vivere con il mio amore? Questi sarebbero stati fatti? Io non ce l'ho fatta. Non adesso. Non nella situazione in cui sono. Non con tutti i problemi che ha la mia famiglia. *Questo non significa che non amassi.* Ho perso la testa per un certo periodo. L'ho persa. Non ero più in me. Tu lo sai. Mi hai vista. Io non ero in me. Avevo completamente perso la bussola. E faccio fatica. Ci sto provando, ci provo...Ma scopate ad minchiam non ne farò più. Piuttosto mi faccio suora.



ma io di questo sono sicura
non paragonarti a me , farfalla, a nessun'altra donna
tu sei tu e basta.
e di certo hai amato


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sai che ti voglio bene e tanto e proprio perchè ne abbiamo parlato mille volte non continuo a farlo qui. Non parlavo di fatti da parte tua.


quotissimo :smile:


----------



## Zod (9 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> infatti, parlavo di utenti riflessivi e intelligenti...
> leggi bene, sciocchino!!!!!!
> mica di te.
> 
> ...


Gli utenti intelligenti e riflessivi se ne fregano dei nickname, guardano solo a ciò che viene scritto, non chi lo scrive.

Gli utenti pettegoli e deboli fanno gruppo per spalleggiarsi a vicenda, cercano di colpire sul personale chi pensa diversamente da loro, e vanno in crisi se si ritrovano da soli contro tutti. Pensano che il forum sia casa loro.

Vedi un pò dove preferisci collocarti....


----------



## Spider (9 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Gli utenti intelligenti e riflessivi se ne fregano dei nickname, guardano solo a ciò che viene scritto, non chi lo scrive.
> 
> Gli utenti pettegoli e deboli fanno gruppo per spalleggiarsi a vicenda, cercano di colpire sul personale chi pensa diversamente da loro, e vanno in crisi se si ritrovano da soli contro tutti. Pensano che il forum sia casa loro.
> 
> Vedi un pò dove preferisci collocarti....


io farei gruppo????
ma pensa te!!!
io ho solo fatto una domanda,
a cui un utente non vuole o non interessa rispondermi, mentre
tu a cui non ho chiesto niente e non mi interessi... sei intervenuto.
tutto qui.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> io farei gruppo????
> ma pensa te!!!
> io ho solo fatto una domanda,
> a cui un utente non vuole o non interessa rispondermi, mentre
> ...


Tutto si puó dire tranne che tu fai gruppo.
Ma non insistere su questa cosa del nick perchè il rischio è di far diventare vittima chi vittima non è.
Dammi retta


----------



## Gatta80 (9 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> sempre molto in sintesi: ti piace essere corteggiata,ti manca il sentirti corteggiata per meglio dire.    forse anche provare cosa sentiresti a letto con un altro uomo.
> 
> ma a sensazione ti manca più la prima cosa che la seconda,anche se la seconda certo non ti dispiace.
> 
> ...


Semplificando, ci hai preso, e forse, invece, e' più' la seconda cosa che la prima.
Il corteggiamento..non mi dispiace ma non mi manca. Anche se le modalità', dopo piu' di 10 anni, sono diverse..ma le attenzioni che ricevo sono tante e sarei un'ingrata a negarlo. Forse, però', e' il sentirmi donna che un po' mi manca. Mio marito mi desidera, e sa soddisfarmi, ma è' come se a volte prevalesse la tenerezza, l'affetto profondo e l'intesa di tanti anni insieme. Che è' bellissimo, ma credo mi sia mancato un po' provare le sensazioni degli inizi, e abbia cercato di riviverle.


----------



## perplesso (9 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Semplificando, ci hai preso, e forse, invece, e' più' la seconda cosa che la prima.
> Il corteggiamento..non mi dispiace ma non mi manca. Anche se le modalità', dopo piu' di 10 anni, sono diverse..ma le attenzioni che ricevo sono tante e sarei un'ingrata a negarlo. Forse, però', e' il sentirmi donna che un po' mi manca. Mio marito mi desidera, e sa soddisfarmi, ma è' come se a volte prevalesse la tenerezza, l'affetto profondo e l'intesa di tanti anni insieme. Che è' bellissimo, ma credo mi sia mancato un po' provare le sensazioni degli inizi, e abbia cercato di riviverle.


ok.    e ti ritieni in grado di gestire uno spazio tuo in cui possono entrare altri uomini,senza che la cosa crei danno alla tua vita familiare?

forse la soluzione che vai cercando è più semplice di quello che immagini


----------



## MK (9 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> *Gli utenti intelligenti e riflessivi se ne fregano dei nickname, guardano solo a ciò che viene scritto, non chi lo scrive.
> *
> Gli utenti pettegoli e deboli fanno gruppo per spalleggiarsi a vicenda, cercano di colpire sul personale chi pensa diversamente da loro, e vanno in crisi se si ritrovano da soli contro tutti. Pensano che il forum sia casa loro.
> 
> Vedi un pò dove preferisci collocarti....


Sì hai ragione. Gli utenti intelligenti e riflessivi che sanno cosa è successo (o non successo) secoli fa dovrebbero ANCHE loro comportarsi così. Invece ci sono le etichette. Io sono quella falsa ed ipocrita ad esempio. 
Sono tornata col mio vecchio nick perchè dei pettegolezzi me ne sono sempre fottuta. E continuerò a farlo. Ma io sono io. Le motivazioni di altri 'vecchi' possono essere diverse dalle mie. E le rispetto.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok.    e ti ritieni in grado di gestire uno spazio tuo in cui possono entrare altri uomini,senza che la cosa crei danno alla tua vita familiare?
> 
> forse la soluzione che vai cercando è più semplice di quello che immagini


Sera :mrgreen:


----------



## Peretteo (9 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Sì hai ragione. Gli utenti intelligenti e riflessivi che sanno cosa è successo (o non successo) secoli fa dovrebbero ANCHE loro comportarsi così. Invece ci sono le etichette. Io sono quella falsa ed ipocrita ad esempio.
> Sono tornata col mio vecchio nick perchè dei pettegolezzi me ne sono sempre fottuta. E continuerò a farlo. Ma io sono io. Le motivazioni di altri 'vecchi' possono essere diverse dalle mie. E le rispetto.


Stai proprio rompendo il cazzo. Se non vuoi essere cagata il cazzo smetti sia di scrivere cazzate false e poi fare pure la vittima se qualcuno ti descrive per quella che sei in realtà. quindi vedi di smetterla e continua a scrivere le tue puttanate senza mettere in mezzo altri e per altru intendo me.


----------



## MK (9 Febbraio 2014)

Peretteo ha detto:


> Stai proprio rompendo il cazzo. Se non vuoi essere cagata il cazzo smetti sia di scrivere cazzate false e poi fare pure la vittima *se qualcuno ti descrive per quella che sei in realtà*. quindi vedi di smetterla e continua a scrivere le tue puttanate senza mettere in mezzo altri e per altru intendo me.


Se a descrivermi sono le ex dell'ex o l'ex incazzato con l'ex beh...


----------



## Peretteo (9 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Se a descrivermi sono le ex dell'ex o l'ex incazzato con l'ex beh...


Chi vuoi che ti descriva? L‘edicolante dove compri il giornale? Non parlare di persone intelligenti se nin fai parte della categoria. e tu non ne fai parte. Sei parecchie cose e tutte abbastanza squallide. meno che questa


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Febbraio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma proprio per nulla!
> Lo sintetizzi con un altro termine allora e non svilisca il significato di quelle due paroline che presuppongono tutti altri intenti.


Sintetizziamolo in "Ermenegildo", però ci vorranno anni affinché il mondo si adegui a me e te.
Comunque il punto è un altro: proprio perché gli inrenti sono chiari, si può giocarci sopra. Proprio perché le pistole che regali a tuo figlio sono giochi, acconsenti che lui le punti contro il gatto.


----------



## Diletta (10 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Sintetizziamolo in "Ermenegildo", però ci vorranno anni affinché il mondo si adegui a me e te.
> Comunque il punto è un altro:* proprio perché gli inrenti sono chiari*, si può giocarci sopra. Proprio perché le pistole che regali a tuo figlio sono giochi, acconsenti che lui le punti contro il gatto.




Gli intenti sono chiari, o meglio dire, dovrebbero essere chiari.
Non ti devo insegnare che con il mondo femminile niente è come dovrebbe essere e si fa presto a credere quello che non è e ad illudersi.
Secondo me, quindi, vale sempre la regola di non giocarci sopra e di non farsi scappare mai quelle paroline, se l'intento non è quello.
Del resto, Lothar docet e se lo dice lui...


----------



## danny (10 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando hai bisogno di "qualcuno" (intendo di una persona in generale, chiunque sia) i modi finisci per farteli andar bene.
> Le tecniche sono stucchevoli ma ci sono spesso, anche inconsapevoli.
> In realtà non so se siano sempre solo tecniche per ottenere o non siano anche modi di porsi che fanno piacere a chi li utilizza.
> Insomma anche il più bieco playboy di Tor Bella Monaca o di Cologno ha l'ambizione di sentirsi interessante e fascinoso e non solo un cacciatore di prede da motel.
> ...



 :up:Assolutamente sì. Ritrovo esattamente quello che mi  diceva mia moglie.


----------



## danny (10 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Il discorso è lungo e ora non posso dilungarmi. In sintesi, però, penso che lui abbia incarnato per me una voglia di evasione e trasgressione, in un momento non semplice della mia vita e del mio rapporto. Credo che un po' anche la mancanza di esperienze in passato abbia inciso, che io abbia avuto voglia di provare nuove sensazioni, riscoprire certe emozioni, e la mia attenzione sia caduta suun bell'uomo, che intuivo anche essere molto piu' esperto di me. E credo che, come mi ha scritto non ricordo chi (perdonami), le emozioni che ho provato..siano state belle e vive (al netto dei sensi dicolpa e della confusione) e ci voglia del tempo e volontà per lasciarmele alle spalle, disaffezionarmi, razionalizzare, vedere le cose con piu' lucidità ed oggettività. E capire su cosa lavorare nel mio rapporto, o su me stessa, per superare completamente questo momento mio di smarrimento. Tutto molto in sintesi, eh.


Sì, anche qui ritrovo le parole di mia moglie.
Bene, mi sembri molto lucida nell'analizzare la tua situazione. :up:


----------



## danny (10 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> È quello che sostengo.
> Ma siamo partiti da Danny che diceva che tutti gli uomini intortano le donne e le donne si lasciano intortare.
> Che per scoparti una donna sposata devi farle credere di amartela e lei te la da quando crede che la ami...
> Ho solo sostenuto che non è sempre così. Che spesso questa cosa è un giustificare il traditore da parte del tradito e un giustificarsi da parte del traditore. Forse per soffrire bene da parte di uno e per salvarsi la faccia da parte dell'altro.



Non ho detto questo:
ho detto che tutte le relazioni nascono dal desiderio, e che l'amore si sviluppa in una fase successiva, quando la conoscenza tra le due persone supera l'illusione di conoscersi che vi è all'inizio.
Chi professa amore senza sapere chi ha di fronte o è ingenuo a tal punto da confondere il desiderio erotico (che non è solo sesso, ma tutto quel coinvolgimento che ruota intorno al rapporto amoroso) con l'amore, o è un ballista uso a questa tecnica.
Questo in sintesi.
Ovviamente non tutti gli uomini sono così. Vi sono anche quelli che prima di dire "ti amo" aspettano di amare per davvero.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Mi fa riflettere molto questo post..


"Io giuro che riuscirò a motivarti, Gatta. A costo di andare ad accorciare il cazzo a tutti i cannibali del Congo." cit.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Febbraio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> *Non ti devo insegnare che con il mondo femminile niente è come dovrebbe essere e si fa presto a credere quello che non è e ad illudersi.
> *Secondo me, quindi, vale sempre la regola di non giocarci sopra e di non farsi scappare mai quelle paroline, se l'intento non è quello.


Credo sia un problema di intendersi sin dal principio, in modo inequivolcabile e frequentare persone che condividano questo modo di pensare.



Diletta ha detto:


> Del resto, Lothar docet e se lo dice lui...


Dipende dall'approccio delle persone. Lothar ha le sue idee, non è che il suo verbo sia universale, come nemmeno il mio.


----------



## danny (10 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma se non si tratta di "una scopata"?
> se si tratta solo di una scopata è così facile: prendi il telefono e chiami quella persona che sta lì a chiedertela da anni e non aspetta altro. Se non sei proprio una cozza hai almeno 2 o 3 numeri da chiamare. Che bisogno c'è del "ti amo"? nessuno.
> e poi? ti ubriachi, ti fai la scopata, torni a casa e stai come una merda.
> e cosa hai risolto? sì, hai scopato... bella roba...
> Ma se invece hai bisogno di tutt'altro? se hai bisogno proprio di quelle parole, di quei gesti, di quei baci che ti fanno sentire che sei unica e speciale, perché la tua vita è talmente incasinata e tutti si appoggiano su di te e tu non ce la fai più e hai davvero bisogno di sentirti così...? Allora sì che c'è bisogno di tutte queste fisime. Ne hai un bisogno estremo. E se trovi la persona che te le fa sentire che cazzo devi fare? dire: "No, guarda, noi scopiamo e basta, non dirmi le paroline dolci perché mi fanno venire la nausea". Non siamo tutti uguali cazzo. Allora cosa sono io? Una "traditrice atipica"? I "traditori tipici" sono tutti così forti e coi controcazzi? Tutti come Lothar?



Condivido.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non ho detto questo:
> ho detto che tutte le relazioni nascono dal desiderio, e che l'amore si sviluppa in una fase successiva, quando la conoscenza tra le due persone supera l'illusione di conoscersi che vi è all'inizio.
> *Chi professa amore senza sapere chi ha di fronte* o è ingenuo a tal punto da confondere il desiderio erotico (che non è solo sesso, ma tutto quel coinvolgimento che ruota intorno al rapporto amoroso) con l'amore, o è un ballista uso a questa tecnica.
> Questo in sintesi.
> Ovviamente non tutti gli uomini sono così. Vi sono anche quelli che prima di dire "ti amo" aspettano di amare per davvero.


Aridaje con sto amore.
Anzichè "Le Ore", voi al cesso leggevate i romanzi di Liala.
Non esiste al mondo chi professa amore ad un semisconosciuto.
Il problema è che il semisconosciuto dovrebbe distinguere fra l'essere amato da qualcuno e l'aver fatto innamorare qualcuno.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Quindi Cenerentola cerca un'alternativa al rapporto ufficiale che ha (con l'ex Principe Azzurro visto che l'ha sposato)?


Non ho detto questo e questo quasi mai è vero. "Cenerentola/o" era per definire una persona che non riesce a distinguere le parole e gli atteggiamenti contestuali ad un gioco, ad uno stato d'animo, ad una situazione ben definita e una relazione che presupponga vita condivisa, progetto comune, ecc..


----------



## danny (10 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Aridaje con sto amore.
> Anzichè "Le Ore", voi al cesso leggevate i romanzi di Liala.
> *Non esiste al mondo chi professa amore ad un semisconosciuto.*
> Il problema è che il semisconosciuto dovrebbe distinguere fra l'essere amato da qualcuno e l'aver fatto innamorare qualcuno.


Era quello che pensavo anch'io, prima.


----------



## Diletta (10 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Credo sia un problema di intendersi sin dal principio, in modo inequivolcabile e frequentare persone che condividano questo modo di pensare.
> 
> 
> Dipende dall'approccio delle persone.* Lothar ha le sue idee, non è che il suo verbo sia universale,* come nemmeno il mio.



Ma ti assicuro che è universale per tutti quelli come lui che infatti seguono lo stesso protocollo.
In pratica, i traditori inside.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non ho detto questo:
> ho detto che tutte le relazioni nascono dal desiderio, e che l'amore si sviluppa in una fase successiva, quando la conoscenza tra le due persone supera l'illusione di conoscersi che vi è all'inizio.
> Chi professa amore senza sapere chi ha di fronte o è ingenuo a tal punto da confondere il desiderio erotico (che non è solo sesso, ma tutto quel coinvolgimento che ruota intorno al rapporto amoroso) con l'amore, o è un ballista uso a questa tecnica.
> Questo in sintesi.
> Ovviamente non tutti gli uomini sono così. Vi sono anche quelli che prima di dire "ti amo" aspettano di amare per davvero.


Danny non ci capiremo mai
Tu cerchi la giustificazione a tua moglie io non sopporterei che mio marito lo facesse


----------



## Nocciola (10 Febbraio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma ti assicuro che è universale per tutti quelli come lui che infatti seguono lo stesso protocollo.
> In pratica, i traditori inside.


Il mio ex amante aveva avuto non so quante amanti. Con Lothar non c'entrava davvero nulla. Quindi universale un paio di ciufoli


----------



## Brunetta (10 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> No io non mi sento Cenerentola. E non mi sono mai sentita Cenerentola nel rapporto con lui, l'ho scritto che non l'ho mai immaginato come compagno di vita. Sto solo riflettendo sul fatto che non ci capivamo perchè probabilmente, a parte una più o meno piccola dose di bugie, lui per "ti amo" ha sempre inteso, credo sinceramente, e aggiungerei superficialmente, ciò che ben descritto President, ovvero sono "innamorato", infatuato, mentre per me Amore è tutt'altro, qualcosa di molto più complesso e importante e mi dava i nervi che usasse lo stesso termine per definire sentimenti molto diversi.


Tu glielo hai consentito e lo hai incoraggiato.
Altrimenti al primo sms o  mail o frasetta dolce avresti lasciato perdere. Invece lui va avanti da mesi e tu hai concesso sempre di più.
Non farti fuorviare da "Cenerentola" perché potrebbe essere pure lui il cenerentolo della situazione.
Leggi sotto.



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma se non si tratta di "una scopata"?
> se si tratta solo di una scopata è così facile: prendi il telefono e chiami quella persona che sta lì a chiedertela da anni e non aspetta altro. Se non sei proprio una cozza hai almeno 2 o 3 numeri da chiamare. Che bisogno c'è del "ti amo"? nessuno.
> e poi? ti ubriachi, ti fai la scopata, torni a casa e stai come una merda.
> e cosa hai risolto? sì, hai scopato... bella roba...
> Ma se invece hai bisogno di tutt'altro? se hai bisogno proprio di quelle parole, di quei gesti, di quei baci che ti fanno sentire che sei unica e speciale, perché la tua vita è talmente incasinata e tutti si appoggiano su di te e tu non ce la fai più e hai davvero bisogno di sentirti così...? Allora sì che c'è bisogno di tutte queste fisime. Ne hai un bisogno estremo. E se trovi la persona che te le fa sentire che cazzo devi fare? dire: "No, guarda, noi scopiamo e basta, non dirmi le paroline dolci perché mi fanno venire la nausea". Non siamo tutti uguali cazzo. Allora cosa sono io? Una "traditrice atipica"? I "traditori tipici" sono tutti così forti e coi controcazzi? Tutti come Lothar?


Ognuno trova quello che cerca in base ai suoi desideri e bisogni.
Il desiderio è relativo a come ci si vuol sentire.
Tu sei consapevole.
Essere consapevoli non impedisce di soffrire perché nulla lo può impedire.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Semplificando, ci hai preso, e forse, invece, e' più' la seconda cosa che la prima.
> Il corteggiamento..non mi dispiace ma non mi manca. Anche se le modalità', dopo piu' di 10 anni, sono diverse..ma le attenzioni che ricevo sono tante e sarei un'ingrata a negarlo. Forse, però', e' *il sentirmi donna che un po' mi manca*. Mio marito mi desidera, e sa soddisfarmi, ma è' come se a volte prevalesse la tenerezza, l'affetto profondo e l'intesa di tanti anni insieme. Che è' bellissimo, ma credo mi sia mancato un po' provare le sensazioni degli inizi, e abbia cercato di riviverle.


Cosa vuol dire?


----------



## Diletta (10 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il mio ex amante aveva avuto non so quante amanti. Con Lothar non c'entrava davvero nulla. Quindi universale un paio di ciufoli




Ma si vede che ogni volta cascava nell'innamoramento.
Anche certi uomini si innamorano, ma non sono i traditori "doc", razza spietata e senza scrupoli, razza da cui ogni donna dovrebbe stare alla larga, a meno che non sia fatta della stessa pasta. 
E' che non dev'essere facilissimo riconoscerli, altrimenti non si spiegherebbe la mole di donne illuse e deluse.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Febbraio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma si vede che ogni volta cascava nell'innamoramento.
> Anche certi uomini si innamorano, ma non sono i traditori "doc", razza spietata e senza scrupoli, razza da cui ogni donna dovrebbe stare alla larga, a meno che non sia fatta della stessa pasta.
> E' che non dev'essere facilissimo riconoscerli, altrimenti non si spiegherebbe la mole di donne illuse e deluse.


Può cascarci pure Lothar (lui è chi per lui, uso il nome come prototipo di chi  dice che è solo sesso)
Pensare di avere sempre piena consapevolezza, per me, è un'illusione perché non abbiamo armature senza punti deboli. Una persona può toccare un punto che ci arriva nel profondo e sconvolgere convinzioni di avere il controllo della situazione.
Tutto questo senza considerare il tradito.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

Centoquaranta pagine scarse di paturnie assortite. Boh. Solo qui.


----------



## disincantata (10 Febbraio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma si vede che ogni volta cascava nell'innamoramento.
> Anche certi uomini si innamorano, ma non sono i traditori "doc", razza spietata e senza scrupoli, razza da cui ogni donna dovrebbe stare alla larga, a meno che non sia fatta della stessa pasta.
> E' che non dev'essere facilissimo riconoscerli, altrimenti non si spiegherebbe la mole di donne illuse e deluse.


Non sempre fa piacere riconoscerli.
Anzi.
Se si tradisce  e con uno impegnato ci si illude di essere per lui piu' speciali di quelle che ha gia' avuto.
Addirittura si denigra la moglie spesso e volentieri.

Altrimenti il solo sapere che ha tradito a raffica la moglie dovrebbe smontare chiunque. Invece egousticamente lo si usa per stare bene. Lo abbiamo letto pochi giorni fa. E' arrivato addirittura a portarsi in casa l'amante per poi scegliere di nuovo la moglie.
E lei si illude di essere stata speciale per il seriale.


----------



## Diletta (10 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non sempre fa piacere riconoscerli.
> Anzi.
> Se si tradisce  e con uno impegnato* ci si illude di essere per lui piu' speciali di quelle che ha gia' avuto.*
> Addirittura si denigra la moglie spesso e volentieri.
> ...



Tante volte ci si illude perché ci si vuole illudere.
Anche l'illusione colora di più la vita...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Aridaje con sto amore.
> Anzichè "Le Ore", voi al cesso leggevate i romanzi di Liala.
> Non esiste al mondo chi professa amore ad un semisconosciuto.
> Il problema è che il semisconosciuto dovrebbe distinguere fra l'essere amato da qualcuno e l'aver fatto innamorare qualcuno.


Quotissimo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Febbraio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma si vede che ogni volta cascava nell'innamoramento.
> Anche certi uomini si innamorano, ma non sono i traditori "doc", razza spietata e senza scrupoli, razza da cui ogni donna dovrebbe stare alla larga, a meno che non sia fatta della stessa pasta.
> E' che non dev'essere facilissimo riconoscerli, altrimenti non si spiegherebbe la mole di donne illuse e deluse.


Razzista


----------



## Diletta (10 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Può cascarci pure Lothar (lui è chi per lui, uso il nome come prototipo di chi  dice che è solo sesso)
> Pensare di avere sempre piena consapevolezza, per me, è un'illusione perché non abbiamo armature senza punti deboli. Una persona può toccare un punto che ci arriva nel profondo e sconvolgere convinzioni di avere il controllo della situazione.
> Tutto questo senza considerare il tradito.




Sarà...tutto è possibile, ma lo vedo abbastanza difficile proprio perché non credo affatto ai colpi di fulmine e quindi prima di correre il rischio di innamorarsi quel tipo di persone lì fugge a gambe levate.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sarà...tutto è possibile, ma lo vedo abbastanza difficile proprio perché non credo affatto ai colpi di fulmine e quindi prima di correre il rischio di innamorarsi quel tipo di persone lì fugge a gambe levate.


Ma tuo marito l'avrà mai sparato un TI AMO a qualcuna, cara Diletta? Chissà, mah.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Febbraio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma si vede che ogni volta cascava nell'innamoramento.
> Anche certi uomini si innamorano, ma non sono i traditori "doc", razza spietata e senza scrupoli, razza da cui ogni donna dovrebbe stare alla larga, a meno che non sia fatta della stessa pasta.
> E' che non dev'essere facilissimo riconoscerli, altrimenti non si spiegherebbe la mole di donne illuse e deluse.


:nclpf:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Sì hai ragione. Gli utenti intelligenti e riflessivi che sanno cosa è successo (o non successo) secoli fa dovrebbero ANCHE loro comportarsi così. Invece ci sono le etichette. Io sono quella falsa ed ipocrita ad esempio.
> Sono tornata col mio vecchio nick perchè dei pettegolezzi me ne sono sempre fottuta. E continuerò a farlo. Ma io sono io. Le motivazioni di altri 'vecchi' possono essere diverse dalle mie. E le rispetto.


A me manca una grana. Ok. 

Però anche voi con con ste registrazioni doppie, vecchi nick, nuovi nick, ecc. dovete trovare uno bravo, un barone della medicina, un luminare, qualcuno che esamini la situazione. Ve lo dico con sincero affetto.

Vabbè che cambiare nick costa meno che rifarsi le tette, liposuggersi o raddrizzare il naso, ma datevi una calmata; non si capisce più nulla: qui non si sa più chi tampinare.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Febbraio 2014)

Peretteo ha detto:


> Stai proprio rompendo il cazzo. Se non vuoi essere cagata il cazzo smetti sia di scrivere cazzate false e poi fare pure la vittima se qualcuno ti descrive per quella che sei in realtà. quindi vedi di smetterla e continua a scrivere le tue puttanate senza mettere in mezzo altri e per altru intendo me.


Io penso che MK possa scrivere quello che crede. 
Se MK ti ha cervizzato o hai avuto problemi con lei, sono cazzi che non riguardano il forum inteso come luogo per esprimere opinioni. Fatti delle domande, prendi il metro da sarta e troverai le risposte.

Che poi, scusa? "Essere cagata il cazzo" ti pare una forma grammaticale corretta?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Io penso che MK possa scrivere quello che crede.
> Se MK ti ha cervizzato o hai avuto problemi con lei, sono cazzi che non riguardano il forum inteso come luogo per esprimere opinioni. Fatti delle domande, prendi il metro da sarta e troverai le risposte.
> 
> Che poi, scusa? "Essere cagata il cazzo" ti pare una forma grammaticale corretta?


Scendo il cane che lo piscio.


----------



## Frithurik (10 Febbraio 2014)

*Non ama suo marito.*

Siamo arrivati a 137 pagine e mi sembra di pestare l'acqua con il martello. Questa vuole consigli, ma gira gira vuole scopare con quello, lui non ci riesce e  la intorta con i ti amo. Mi giocherei un dito della mano che prima o poi sara' lei che se lo scopera' , poi ci fara' copagnia con altre 100 pagine e passa, che ha i sensi di colpa, che il marito non lo meritava ecc.ecc. Gatta vuole solo scopare e lei che vuole mettere la tacca nell'agenda.
NON AMA IL MARITO:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scendo il cane che lo piscio.


Mo' m'incazzo e lo telefono.


----------



## Diletta (10 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tuo marito l'avrà mai sparato un TI AMO a qualcuna, cara Diletta? Chissà, mah.



ma non credo proprio, si può dire tutto di lui tranne che non sia stato astuto...


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma non credo proprio, si può dire tutto di lui tranne che non sia stato astuto...


Ammazza, una lenza proprio. Astutissimo.


----------



## free (10 Febbraio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma non credo proprio, si può dire tutto di lui tranne che non sia stato* astuto...*



insomma...eppur l'hai beccato, no?


----------



## free (10 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Il mio ex amante aveva avuto non so quante amanti. *Con Lothar non c'entrava davvero nulla. Quindi universale un paio di ciufoli



sai che non lo avrei mai detto?


----------



## Diletta (10 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Semplificando, ci hai preso, e forse, invece, e' più' la seconda cosa che la prima.
> Il corteggiamento..non mi dispiace ma non mi manca. Anche se le modalità', dopo piu' di 10 anni, sono diverse..ma le attenzioni che ricevo sono tante e sarei un'ingrata a negarlo. Forse, però', e' il sentirmi donna che un po' mi manca. Mio marito mi desidera, e sa soddisfarmi, ma è' come se a volte prevalesse la tenerezza, l'affetto profondo e l'intesa di tanti anni insieme. Che è' bellissimo, *ma credo mi sia mancato un po' provare le sensazioni degli inizi,* e abbia cercato di riviverle.



e perché a tutte noi che siamo sposate (chi più chi meno) non mancano?
Ma non tutte giocano a farsi corteggiare da un uomo che abbiamo sotto mano mancando così di rispetto al nostro marito che magari, come leggo nel tuo caso, manco se lo merita poveraccio!
Ti meriteresti una bella lezione, te lo dico io, e stai attenta a sputare troppo nel piatto dove mangi...perché potresti presto rimpiangerlo quel piatto!


----------



## Simy (10 Febbraio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> e perché a tutte noi che siamo sposate (chi più chi meno) non mancano?
> Ma non tutte giocano a farsi corteggiare da un uomo che abbiamo sotto mano mancando così di rispetto al nostro marito che magari, come leggo nel tuo caso, manco se lo merita poveraccio!
> Ti meriteresti una bella lezione, te lo dico io, e stai attenta a sputare troppo nel piatto dove mangi...perché potresti presto rimpiangerlo quel piatto!


:sbatti:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> e perché a tutte noi che siamo sposate (chi più chi meno) non mancano?
> Ma non tutte giocano a farsi corteggiare da un uomo che abbiamo sotto mano mancando così di rispetto al nostro marito che magari, come leggo nel tuo caso, manco se lo merita poveraccio!
> Ti meriteresti una bella lezione, te lo dico io, e stai attenta a sputare troppo nel piatto dove mangi...perché potresti presto rimpiangerlo quel piatto!


Ti ci vedo sotto l'assedio di legioni di aspiranti amanti. Proprio.


----------



## zanna (10 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> :sbatti:


Why?


----------



## Diletta (10 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> insomma...eppur l'hai beccato, no?



E certo...dopo tanto tempo aveva perso completamente l'abitudine e quindi l'abilità.
Mi dispiace per lui...ormai i tempi d'oro sono solo un ricordo sbiadito


----------



## Simy (10 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Why?



due pesi e due misure, come sempre


----------



## Diletta (10 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Why?




Mi unisco anch'io al "why"


----------



## zanna (10 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> due pesi e due misure, come sempre


E' un mondo difficile ... la tipa cmq dovrebbe darsi una cazzo di regolata IMHO


----------



## Diletta (10 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti ci vedo sotto l'assedio di legioni di aspiranti amanti. Proprio.


...ma non ho mica capito.
What do you mean?


----------



## Simy (10 Febbraio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi unisco anch'io al "why"



perchè se a tradire fosse stato un uomo non avresti scritto questo


----------



## Simy (10 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> E' un mondo difficile ... la* tipa cmq dovrebbe darsi una cazzo di regolata *IMHO


su questo non ci piove


----------



## Diletta (10 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè se a tradire fosse stato un uomo non avresti scritto questo



Hai ragione: avrei scritto di peggio!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Febbraio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> E certo...dopo tanto tempo aveva perso completamente l'abitudine e quindi l'abilità.
> Mi dispiace per lui...ormai i tempi d'oro sono solo un ricordo sbiadito


Quindi adesso tempi grami?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma non ho mica capito.
> What do you mean?


Shhh, dormi.


----------



## zanna (10 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè se a tradire fosse stato un uomo non avresti scritto questo


Forse ... o forse avrebbe scritto peggio! Non la conosco ma penso che la rabbia che leggo sia dovuta al fatto che ... meglio che lo scriva lei ... potrei fare stucchevoli voli pindalici


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Forse ... o forse avrebbe scritto peggio! Non la conosco ma penso che la rabbia che leggo sia dovuta al fatto che ... meglio che lo scriva lei ... potrei fare stucchevoli voli pindalici


Wolf, tra l'avatar e quello che scrivi certe volte mi pari particolarmente disagiato, sai?


----------



## zanna (10 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> su questo non ci piove


Il problema è che lei non vorrebbe darsi una cazzo di regolata ma vorrebbe dare una regolata al ...


----------



## zanna (10 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Wolf, tra l'avatar e quello che scrivi certe volte mi pari particolarmente disagiato, sai?


echenonloso!!! Però più che particolarmente disaggiato direi decisamente flesciato


----------



## Simy (10 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Forse ... o forse avrebbe scritto peggio! Non la conosco ma penso che la rabbia che leggo sia dovuta al fatto che ... meglio che lo scriva lei ... potrei fare stucchevoli voli pindalici


no, in genere per gli uomini c'è sempre una giustificazione, perchè l'uomo è predatore


----------



## Nocciola (10 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> :sbatti:


quoto quoto quoto



wolf ha detto:


> Why?


Perchè siamo sempre alla deresponsabilizzazione del marito


----------



## zanna (10 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> no, in genere per gli uomini c'è sempre una giustificazione, perchè l'uomo è predatore


Io sono stato predato ... sarò anomalo?


----------



## Nocciola (10 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Io* sono stato predato *... sarò anomalo?



:nclpf:


----------



## zanna (10 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> quoto quoto quoto
> 
> 
> Perchè siamo sempre alla deresponsabilizzazione del marito


Vabbeh ... LP


----------



## Simy (10 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Io sono stato predato ... sarò anomalo?


si e no, nel senso che sicuramente una donna con le sue potenti armi ti avrà fatto cadere nella sua tela. quindi non è stata colpa tua ma delle donne.


----------



## Simy (10 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> :nclpf:




:quoto:


----------



## zanna (10 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> :nclpf:


De che?


----------



## zanna (10 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> si e no, nel senso che sicuramente una donna con le sue potenti armi ti avrà fatto cadere nella sua tela. quindi non è stata colpa tua ma delle donne.


Mi spiace ma non è come pensi ... non sono stato io a cadere nella tela :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Simy (10 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Mi spiace ma non è come pensi ... non sono stato io a cadere nella tela :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


io mica lo penso infatti :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Mi spiace ma non è come pensi ... non sono stato io a cadere nella tela :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


T'hanno acchiappato con una rete per i tonni?


----------



## zanna (10 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> io mica lo penso infatti :mrgreen:


Grrrrr


----------



## zanna (10 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> T'hanno acchiappato con una rete per i tonni?


Mi hanno semplicemente arpionato alle spalle ...


----------



## Ultimo (10 Febbraio 2014)

Vedi caro Wolf, e dire che diletta lo ha anche scritto, ma a che serve? a che è servito? ( sarebbe stato pure peggio ha scritto) 


bicarbonato? 


e per certi versi capisco che non mi capiscono, ma a te come mai non ti capiscono? Si ok è la mia vicinanza.:rotfl:


----------



## zanna (10 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vedi caro Wolf, e dire che diletta lo ha anche scritto, ma a che serve? a che è servito? ( sarebbe stato pure peggio ha scritto)
> 
> bicarbonato?
> e per certi versi capisco che non mi capiscono, ma a te come mai non ti capiscono? Si ok è la mia vicinanza.:rotfl:


Macchè bicarbonato servirebbe un buon limoncello ... vedi cla quello che mi fà incazzare è comprendere alla fine che tutto ciò che uno dice sia alla fine edulcorato da altri dal "ma però ... io penso che ... potresti ..." e non si voglia comprendere che se uno/a non è già di suo predisposto (mi dolgo di non essere tra questi "eletti") il rischio che si corre non è nemmeno lontanamente immaginabile ... Vogliono vivere la loro vita? Lo facessero da soli ... senza paturnie prima e contumelie poi ... poi certo uno che tra l'avatar e quelle che scrivo certe volte posso parere particolarmente disagiato magari non è il massimo ma che ci vogliamo fare?


----------



## Ultimo (10 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Macchè bicarbonato servirebbe un buon limoncello ... vedi cla quello che mi fà incazzare è comprendere alla fine che tutto ciò che uno dice sia alla fine edulcorato da altri dal "ma però ... io penso che ... potresti ..." e non si voglia comprendere che se uno/a non è già di suo predisposto (mi dolgo di non essere tra questi "eletti") il rischio che si corre non è nemmeno lontanamente immaginabile ... Vogliono vivere la loro vita? Lo facessero da soli ... senza paturnie prima e contumelie poi ... poi certo uno che tra l'avatar e quelle che scrivo certe volte posso parere particolarmente disagiato magari non è il massimo ma che ci vogliamo fare?



Ok per il limoncello, lo faccio ogni anno assieme  alla citronella. Limoncello a luglio coi limoni verdelli, citronella ( la conosco col nome di citronella io, è una foglia) a gennaio.

Per il resto quoto il tutto. E che devo fare, tutto è talmente palese che a volte dubito pure di me stesso :carneval: 

Ehm: non sembri disagiato, è il forum che a volte tra un nick di qua un nick di la diventa pesante, e lo sappiamo no?


----------



## perplesso (10 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> "Io giuro che riuscirò a motivarti, Gatta. A costo di andare ad accorciare il cazzo a tutti i cannibali del Congo." cit.


Non sono del tutto certo che a Gatta farebbe piacere identificarsi in Leonard


----------



## Nocciola (10 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> De che?


Ho frainteso il tuo essere predato?


----------



## zanna (10 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho frainteso il tuo essere predato?


Me sa de si ...


----------



## Simy (10 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Grrrrr



lo sai che ti amo :inlove:


----------



## zanna (10 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> lo sai che ti amo :inlove:


:loso:


----------



## Sterminator (10 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> No,
> l'ha definita cretina.
> 
> Da uno che l'ha tradita è già troppo.
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Qg8IewQrv8

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (10 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Macchè bicarbonato servirebbe un buon limoncello ... vedi cla quello che mi fa incazzare è comprendere alla fine che tutto ciò che uno dice sia alla fine edulcorato da altri dal "ma però ... io penso che ... potresti ..." e non si voglia comprendere che se uno/a non è già di suo* predisposto* (mi dolgo di non essere tra questi "eletti") il rischio che si corre non è nemmeno lontanamente immaginabile ...* Vogliono vivere la loro vita? Lo facessero da soli ... *senza paturnie prima e contumelie poi ... poi certo uno che tra l'avatar e quelle che scrivo certe volte posso parere particolarmente disagiato magari non è il massimo ma che ci vogliamo fare?



:up::up::up:


----------



## Simy (10 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :loso:



:blu: tanto è un amore unilaterale


----------



## zanna (10 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> :blu: tanto è un amore unilaterale


:bacissimo: ...


----------



## Simy (10 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :bacissimo: ...


:triste:


----------



## zanna (10 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> :triste:


Solamente per te


----------



## Simy (10 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Solamente per te


:inlove:


----------



## Diletta (10 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vedi caro Wolf, e dire che diletta lo ha anche scritto, ma a che serve? a che è servito? ( sarebbe stato pure peggio ha scritto)
> 
> 
> bicarbonato?
> ...


E infatti...tu sì che mi capisci al volo!
Ti posso mandare un bacio virtuale?:bacio:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Febbraio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> E infatti...tu sì che mi capisci al volo!
> Ti posso mandare un bacio virtuale?:bacio:



Yes. Ricambio. :bacio:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Me sa de si ...



Spiegami se ti va....


----------



## MK (10 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Non ho detto questo e questo quasi mai è vero. "Cenerentola/o" era per definire una persona che non riesce a distinguere le parole e gli atteggiamenti contestuali ad un gioco, ad uno stato d'animo, ad una situazione ben definita e una relazione che presupponga vita condivisa, progetto comune, ecc..


Una persona che non riesce a capire la differenza? Nemmeno quando ce l'ha una vita condivisa progetto comune ecc. visto che parliamo di rapporti extraconiugali?


----------



## MK (10 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non sempre fa piacere riconoscerli.
> Anzi.
> *Se si tradisce  e con uno impegnato ci si illude di essere per lui piu' speciali di quelle che ha gia' avuto.
> Addirittura si denigra la moglie spesso e volentieri.
> ...


Questo è generalizzare. Non tutte le amanti sono così. Alcune lo sono, ma non tutte. E te lo dico da moglie tradita.


----------



## MK (10 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> A me manca una grana. Ok.
> 
> Però anche voi con con ste registrazioni doppie, vecchi nick, nuovi nick, ecc. dovete trovare uno bravo, un barone della medicina, un luminare, qualcuno che esamini la situazione. Ve lo dico con sincero affetto.
> 
> Vabbè che cambiare nick costa meno che rifarsi le tette, liposuggersi o raddrizzare il naso, ma datevi una calmata; non si capisce più nulla: qui non si sa più chi tampinare.


 io ho sempre avuto questo nick. Ma niente tampinamenti che sono occupata. Occupatissima :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Danny non ci capiremo mai
> Tu cerchi la giustificazione a tua moglie io non sopporterei che mio marito lo facesse


Quoto


----------



## Peretteo (10 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Io penso che MK possa scrivere quello che crede.
> Se MK ti ha cervizzato o hai avuto problemi con lei, sono cazzi che non riguardano il forum inteso come luogo per esprimere opinioni. Fatti delle domande, prendi il metro da sarta e troverai le risposte.
> 
> Che poi, scusa? "Essere cagata il cazzo" ti pare una forma grammaticale corretta?


fatti una paccata di cazzi tuoi che campi cent'anni. non è il massimo sapere che qualcuno ti debba sopportare per così a lungo ma in definitiva la cosa simpatica è che non toccherà a me.
e se mk può scrivere quello che crede, lo posso fare anch'io. ti risulta questo? non rispondere che non è necessario, né tantomeno gradito


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Febbraio 2014)

Peretteo ha detto:


> *fatti una paccata di cazzi tuoi* che campi cent'anni. non è il massimo sapere che qualcuno ti debba sopportare per così a lungo ma in definitiva la cosa simpatica è che non toccherà a me.
> e se mk può scrivere quello che crede, lo posso fare anch'io. ti risulta questo? non rispondere che non è necessario, né tantomeno gradito


Cioccolatinobellopuccipuccipaffutone, sei tu che hai postato qui, urbi et orbi, i tuoi dissapori con MK e portato in piazza i palchi di corna che ti ha munificamente donato la stessa. Avresti potuto scriverle in privato. Una domanda: ma quando l'hai baciata e hai sentito un po' salato/marinato, cosa pensavi fosse? Sgombro?


----------



## Peretteo (10 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Cioccolatinobellopuccipuccipaffutone, sei tu che hai postato qui, urbi et orbi, i tuoi dissapori con MK e portato in piazza i palchi di corna che ti ha munificamente donato la stessa. Avresti potuto scriverle in privato. Una domanda: ma quando l'hai baciata e hai sentito un po' salato/marinato, cosa pensavi fosse? Sgombro?


idiota urbi et orbi lo ha scritto lei non io. ergo se scrivi cazzate in chiaro,  in chiaro avrai risposte. o sei abituato a nasconderti tu? immagino di si, anzi ne sono certo. io no


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Febbraio 2014)

Peretteo ha detto:


> idiota urbi et orbi lo ha scritto lei non io. ergo se scrivi cazzate in chiaro,  in chiaro avrai risposte. o *sei abituato a nasconderti tu? immagino di si, anzi ne sono certo. io no*


Wow. Brrr. Se fai così, mi fai ovulare. Hai l'autorevolezza di Paolo Brosio...
Sei proprio un omaccio, chissà come scopi: devi essere un torello.


----------



## Peretteo (10 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Wow. Brrr. *Se fai così, mi fai ovulare*. Hai l'autorevolezza di Paolo Brosio...
> Sei proprio un omaccio, chissà come scopi: devi essere un torello.


faccio spesso questo effetto lo so....


----------



## Spider (10 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Wow. Brrr. Se fai così, mi fai ovulare. Hai l'autorevolezza di Paolo Brosio...
> Sei proprio un omaccio, chissà come scopi: devi essere un torello.



... ma quando la finite di usare stò cazzo di forum.. come la piazza del paesello?

pensavo di esser finito, non dico su un foruma internazionale, ma almeno italianicamente? parlando... nazionale.
mi ritrovo da una vita con un gruppetto di utenti, tira e mosca, che si conoscono, che hanno fatto le peggio cose...
e poi cercano la risoluzione qui dentro... a forza di calunnie!
almeno fatecè capì qualcosa!!!
per esempio.
la matraini, tu, quintina, peretteo, mk, tuba, conte,  brunetta, farfalla...
cosa avete in comume?

parla, per Dio, parla!!!
o taci.. che è meglio.


----------



## Peretteo (10 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ... ma quando la finite di usare stò cazzo di forum.. come la piazza del paesello?
> 
> pensavo di esser finito, non dico su un foruma internazionale, ma almeno italianicamente? parlando... nazionale.
> mi ritrovo da una vita con un gruppetto di utenti, tira e mosca, che si conoscono, che hanno fatto le peggio cose...
> ...


l'ultima frase


----------



## Spider (10 Febbraio 2014)

Peretteo ha detto:


> l'ultima frase



... ma parla pure tu... visto che sei nel capitolo zero!!!
oppure anche tu taci.
anche perchè non capisco perchè non apri un bellissimo 3d su tutta questa storia.
con i tuoi fatti e le tue verità.
parti dall'inizio.
dal tuo inizio.


----------



## disincantata (10 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Questo è generalizzare. Non tutte le amanti sono così. Alcune lo sono, ma non tutte. E te lo dico da moglie tradita.



Speravo si capisse che era riferito a certe storie lette anche di recente,  avendo scritto spesso e volentieri, non sempre.

Io sono sia tradita, sia, anche se userei altro termine, amica di un uomo sposatissimo.

Non ho mai nominato la moglie, mai lo farei, ne lui sa niente di niente di mio marito ne lo nomina.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ... ma quando la finite di usare stò cazzo di forum.. come la piazza del paesello?
> 
> pensavo di esser finito, non dico su un foruma internazionale, ma almeno italianicamente? parlando... nazionale.
> mi ritrovo da una vita con un gruppetto di utenti, tira e mosca, che si conoscono, che hanno fatto le peggio cose...
> ...


A proposito di problemi da risolvere qua dentro, calunnie e post senza senso: è sufficiente che vai nel tuo profilo e leggi i vari tuoi post da neurodeliri. Così capisci da solo che alla fine non sei meglio di nessuno e razzoli male anche tu. Con l'aggravante che tu predichi bene, gli altri no.



Spider ha detto:


> per esempio.
> la matraini, tu, quintina, peretteo, mk, tuba, conte,  brunetta, farfalla...
> cosa avete in comume?


Con Matraini, Quintina, Tuba, Conte, Brunetta e Farfalla, stima che spero ricambiata.
MK nulla.
Peretteo mi sta sul cazzo.
Tutta roba virtuale, comunque.



Spider ha detto:


> parla, per Dio, parla!!!
> o taci.. che è meglio.


Sei ciucco anche stasera o oggi sei convinto di essere la reincarnazione di Carmelo Bene?


----------



## Peretteo (10 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ... ma parla pure tu... visto che sei nel capitolo zero!!!
> oppure anche tu taci.
> anche perchè non capisco perchè non apri un bellissimo 3d su tutta questa storia.
> con i tuoi fatti e le tue verità.
> ...


a me non interessa. leggo, vedo che si scrivono cose non vere (in chiaro) e rispondo. tutto qui. e mi spiace se non capisci.


----------



## mic (10 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ... ma parla pure tu... visto che sei nel capitolo zero!!!
> oppure anche tu taci.
> anche perchè non capisco perchè non apri un bellissimo 3d su tutta questa storia.
> con i tuoi fatti e le tue verità.
> ...


Quoto. Spider non va detto una cavolata. Perché non apri una tua arena?


----------



## Spider (10 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> A proposito di problemi da risolvere qua dentro, calunnie e post senza senso: è sufficiente che vai nel tuo profilo e leggi i vari tuoi post da neurodeliri. Così capisci da solo che alla fine non sei meglio di nessuno e razzoli male anche tu. Con l'aggravante che tu predichi bene, gli altri no.
> 
> 
> Con Matraini, Quintina, Tuba, Conte, Brunetta e Farfalla, stima che spero ricambiata.
> ...



sei un deficente, questo si.
a me dei tuoi trascorsi non me ne frega neanche se mi fai vedere quel buco del culo peloso che hai.
povero multinick.
povero riciclalo del cazzo.
non ne ne frega niente.
sei tu che usi il forum per i cazzi tuoi, infangandolo.
sei tu che devi qualcosa non io.
sei tu che parli dei tuoi cazzo di problemi, non io.
che ti difendi, che oltraggi, che commenti, un tuo passato da imbecille quale sei stato.

io potrei aver scritto anche un delirio.. ma è solo il mio.
stronzo, e deficente e vai a morire ammazzato in autostrada.
vedrai che prima o poi ti riesce.
 e vai a far del bene.
ma come fai a tendere una mano, se ti ritrovi solo una merda come te?


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> sei un deficente, questo si.
> a me dei tuoi trascorsi non me ne frega neanche se mi fai vedere quel buco del culo peloso che hai.
> povero multinick.
> povero riciclalo del cazzo.
> ...


Non esagerare


----------



## Spider (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Non esagerare


non esagerare???
ma qui è pieno di coglioni,
gente veramente senza palle!!!
stò stronzo, mi fa la ramanzina a me... solo perchè ho chiesto chairimenti... visto che con tanta facilità...portano la loro merda in tavola... poi appena chiedi spiegazioni... 
diventano riottosi.
ma che vuoi.. tu sei cosi ... io sono colà.
falsi e ipocriti.
andassero a ffanculo.
loro e tutti loro.
li mortacci loro!!!


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> non esagerare???
> ma qui è pieno di coglioni,
> gente veramente senza palle!!!
> stò stronzo, mi fa la ramanzina a me... solo perchè ho chiesto chairimenti... visto che con tanta facilità...portano la loro merda in tavola... poi appena chiedi spiegazioni...
> ...


La morte non si augura a nessuno spider.  E ' una cosa bruttissima da fare. PresidentLBJ non è stato maleducato ne ti ha preso a parolacce ne ti augurato il male.
Riesci a confrontarti su un piano un po piu maturo? 

Eddai. .


----------



## Spider (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> La morte non si augura a nessuno spider.  E ' una cosa bruttissima da fare. PresidentLBJ non è stato maleducato ne ti ha preso a parolacce ne ti augurato il male.
> Riesci a confrontarti su un piano un po piu maturo?
> 
> Eddai. .


ma io dicevo per dire...
io romani non li conosci????

io auguro la morte anche al mio più grande amico.
esorcizzo tutto cosi!!!

solo mi fa incazzare, questo falso gioco.. che dura da parecchio!!!
ovvio, posso non farci caso... ma lo trovo disumano.
vieni qui dici e non dici... supponi, fai intuire, difendi e prendi posizione.
poi se ti chiedo qualcosa di più , più chiarezza... mi dai del bevuto.
non è un modo per ammazzare pure questo?


----------



## Tubarao (10 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma io dicevo per dire...
> io romani non li conosci????
> 
> io auguro la morte anche al mio più grande amico.
> ...


Mi sembra che una volta risposi, nei limiti del concesso, a un bel pò di tue domande sulla questione. Alla fin fine Spider, non credere che ci siano chissà quali storie dietro certe situazioni: capita semplicemente che ci sono persone che non si prendono e altre che legano, ma questo avviene qui come avviene in tutte le situazioni che la vita ci pone davanti.

Per inciso: io President lo leggio qui (con piacere, e infatti molti dei miei verdi sono per lui) ma non l'ho mai incontrato e neanche mai scambiato un MP credo. Tanto per farti capire.


----------



## Spider (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mi sembra che una volta risposi, nei limiti del concesso, a un bel pò di tue domande sulla questione. Alla fin fine Spider, non credere che ci siano chissà quali storie dietro certe situazioni: capita semplicemente che ci sono persone che non si prendono e altre che legano, ma questo avviene qui come avviene in tutte le situazioni che la vita ci pone davanti.



non credere che non ti sia riconoscente... a suo tempo.
come adesso, in effetti.

ho bisogno sempre di una verità...anche se solo virtuale.
 e ho necessariamente bisogno di credere, anche se parlo tramite con un post.

è un mio limite e me ne sto rendendo conto.

mi stai sul cazzo e lo sai... perchè in fondo è vero, in quell'uomo che aiuti ha tradire vedo me.
e forse cerco, come qualcuno dice il riscatto di me.

ma anche questa è un altra storia.


----------



## Peretteo (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mi sembra che una volta risposi, nei limiti del concesso, a un bel pò di tue domande sulla questione. Alla fin fine Spider, non credere che ci siano chissà quali storie dietro certe situazioni: capita semplicemente che ci sono persone che non si prendono e altre che legano, ma questo avviene qui come avviene in tutte le situazioni che la vita ci pone davanti.
> 
> Per inciso: io President lo leggio qui (con piacere, e infatti molti dei miei verdi sono per lui) ma non l'ho mai incontrato e neanche mai scambiato un MP credo. Tanto per farti capire.


ma si. alla fin fine sei un buon cristiano.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (11 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> sei un deficente, questo si.
> a me dei tuoi trascorsi non me ne frega neanche se mi fai vedere quel buco del culo peloso che hai.
> povero multinick.
> povero riciclalo del cazzo.
> ...


:rotfl: E io che sognavo una morte eroica... Crepare come un pendolare sfigato... Non riesci a cambiare vaticinio?


----------



## Tubarao (11 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> non credere che non ti sia riconoscente... a suo tempo.
> come adesso, in effetti.
> 
> ho bisogno sempre di una verità...anche se solo virtuale.
> ...


Però un curiosità a questo punto tocca a te togliermela.
Perchè ti sto sul cazzo io ma molte delle traditrici con cui conversi amabilmente non ti suscitano lo stesso embolo che ti suscito io. 
Non è che le storia dei due pesi e delle due misure ? 
Non devi per forza rispondere a me, anche perchè non è fondamentale, vedilo come uno spunto di riflessione per te. Magari arrivi alla conclusione che ti sto sulle palle in quanto tale e il motivo che pensi tu invece non c'entra per niente.


----------



## Peretteo (11 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> :rotfl: E io che sognavo una morte eroica... Crepare come un pendolare sfigato... Non riesci a cambiare vaticinio?


fidati, non meriti di meglio


----------



## Spider (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Però un curiosità a questo punto tocca a te togliermela.
> Perchè ti sto sul cazzo io ma molte delle traditrici con cui conversi amabilmente non ti suscitano lo stesso embolo che ti suscito io.
> Non è che le storia dei due pesi e delle due misure ?
> Non devi per forza rispondere a me, anche perchè non è fondamentale, vedilo come uno spunto di riflessione per te. Magari arrivi alla conclusione che ti sto sulle palle in quanto tale e il motivo che pensi tu invece non c'entra per niente.


tu dici che ho un debole?
la patata, attira!

c'entra, c'entra...
limite mio.
ero incazzato nero con GeKO...pensa te.
poi non è vero... la matraini la cazzo sempre ..alla farfy... l'ho offesa 
insomma, bacchetto pure loro!
ma io non mi rendo conto di bacchettare... in questo dovresti credermi.
non mi stai assolutamente sulle palle in quanto tale... anzi sono sicuro che in altri luoghi
 o modi...io e te avremmo fatto un sacco di bevute!!!!
mi stai sul,cazzo in quanto traditore.
cioè in definitiva, poco affidabile.
se tu mi spieghi perchè sei arrivato ad esserlo 
o se lo sei sempre stato... posso cambiare prospettiva.


----------



## Spider (11 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> :rotfl: E io che sognavo una morte eroica... Crepare come un pendolare sfigato... Non riesci a cambiare vaticinio?


si tutti cosi...
sveglia alle 5 ritorno alle 7..
morte eroica...
ma butta giù la panza.. che è meglio!!!!


 e poi ricorda che... agli eroi danno una medaglia.
per meriti, supposti o provati e... non mi sembra il tuo caso.

presidenti si nasce... mica si diventa!!!!!


----------



## Tubarao (11 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> tu dici che ho un debole?
> la patata, attira!
> 
> c'entra, c'entra...
> ...


Sul primo neretto: hai più volte dimostrato, almeno durante i tuoi primi tempi qui, di essere più intelligente di così. Le persone sono più complesse Spider. Se ha consistenza quella affermazione allora ha consistenza anche qualsiasi altro assolutismo, anche quelli più assurdi: a questo punto posso anche dire che mi stanno sul cazzo gli juventini perchè tutti ladri, e avere ragione. Lo capisci da te che in questo modo non andiamo da nessuna parte.

Sul rosso: tecnicamente parlando potrei dire che non tradisco nessuno, ma ho capito cosa intendi. Mi è capitato, non moltissime volte a dir la verità, di fare sesso con donne sposate, o comunque impegnate, da single (quando ho avuto relazioni stabili non ho mai tradito). Non sono il confessore e tanto meno il redentore di nessuno. Se una persona, come ho detto in passato, usa il suo LIBERO ARBITRIO, che secondo alcuni è il più grande dono che ci è stato fatto, per fare determinate azioni io non m'intrometto: faccio le mie valutazioni secondo il mio personale sentire e magari ci sto magari no. Quando sarà il momento anche io renderò conto a quel signore con le chiavi in mano davanti a quella porta, magari ci faremo una cannetta insieme e poi mi spalancherà le porte oppure mi darà un calcio in culo e mi sbatterà giù in qualche girone dantesco. Fino a quel momento non rinnego niente di quello che ho fatto, anche perchè, l'ho fatto mettendoci questa faccia e rispondendo di mio: potresti dire lo stesso di tutti quelli che conosci ? Io no.


----------



## Spider (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sul primo neretto: hai più volte dimostrato, almeno durante i tuoi primi tempi qui, di essere più intelligente di così. Le persone sono più complesse Spider. Se ha consistenza quella affermazione allora ha consistenza anche qualsiasi altro assolutismo, anche quelli più assurdi: a questo punto posso anche dire che mi stanno sul cazzo gli juventini perchè tutti ladri, e avere ragione. Lo capisci da te che in questo modo non andiamo da nessuna parte.
> 
> Sul rosso: tecnicamente parlando potrei dire che non tradisco nessuno, ma ho capito cosa intendi. Mi è capitato, non moltissime volte a dir la verità, di fare sesso con donne sposate, o comunque impegnate, da single (quando ho avuto relazioni stabili non ho mai tradito). Non sono il confessore e tanto meno il redentore di nessuno. Se una persona, come ho detto in passato, usa il suo LIBERO ARBITRIO, che secondo alcuni è il più grande dono che ci è stato fatto, per fare determinate azioni io non m'intrometto: faccio le mie valutazioni secondo il mio personale sentire e magari ci sto magari no. Quando sarà il momento anche io renderò conto a quel signore con le chiavi in mano davanti a quella porta, magari ci faremo una cannetta insieme e poi mi spalancherà le porte oppure mi darà un calcio in culo e mi sbatterà giù in qualche girone dantesco. Fino a quel momento non rinnego niente di quello che ho fatto, anche perchè, l'ho fatto mettendoci questa faccia e rispondendo di mio: potresti dire lo stesso di tutti quelli che conosci ? Io no.


tuba, ma io mica ti chiedevo un giudizio morale.
mi chiedo e visto che tu sei l'unico in fondo capace di rispondere... perchè un uomo, 
si introduca nell'intimità di un altro uomo, senza sentirne colpa.
scaricando alla fine tutto il peso della responsabilità, sociale o etica... alla donna che viene con lui.
come se lui non esisteste e non avesse merito in tutto ciò.
punto.
si fa una scelta.
una scelta da persone ormai mature e responsabili.
allora o tradire è un dato di fatto... senza conseguenze e senza riflessioni... o 
presuppone una riflessione, che se non direttamente tua, sarà almeno di quella che ti stai scopando.
la sua riflessione... determina la tua di riflessione, oppure no?
tu che riflessione fai?


----------



## Spider (11 Febbraio 2014)

aggiungo...
se la tipa comincia...
mio marito non mi capisce...
e tu cazzi tua!
 e lei... mioi marito non mi apprezza
... e tu... affari tuoi.
mio marito e mio marito...e tu,
 sempre affari tuoi.
poi ...scopiamo?
affari miei!!!
non ti sembra discronico?
non è che scaricarsi le responsabiltà, è uguale come non averne,
 di responsabilità.
sei responsabile perchè se non sei la sua  causa,
 ne sei comunque il suo effetto.


----------



## Tubarao (11 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> tuba, ma io mica ti chiedevo un giudizio morale.
> mi chiedo e visto che tu sei l'unico in fondo capace di rispondere... perchè un uomo,
> si introduca nell'intimità di un altro uomo, senza sentirne colpa.
> scaricando alla fine tutto il peso della responsabilità, sociale o etica... alla donna che viene con lui.
> ...


Ti rispondo con un esempio: con una Matraini,  una Farfalla, una Tebe, tanto per citare dei nomi che tutti conosciamo, ci andrei tranquillamente proprio perchè non potrei introdurmi da nessuna parte e anzi ricevere un sonoro calcio in culo non appena invadessi spazi che non mi appartengono.

A una Quintina, una Lolapal, una Tersite, una Meri (tanto per citare alcune delle vecchie e delle nuove storie) non mi avvicinerei neanche se fossero delle astrotope, proprio perchè esiste la concreta possibilità di avere accesso a posti che non devono essere miei.

Questa è la mia riflessione.


----------



## Tubarao (11 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> aggiungo...
> se la tipa comincia...
> mio marito non mi capisce...
> e tu cazzi tua!
> ...


Una tipa del genere, libero di non crederci, mi farebbe scendere la palle al pian terreno al secondo "Mio marito..."


----------



## Spider (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ti rispondo con un esempio: con una Matraini,  una Farfalla, una Tebe, tanto per citare dei nomi che tutti conosciamo, ci andrei tranquillamente proprio perchè non potrei introdurmi da nessuna parte e anzi ricevere un sonoro calcio in culo non appena invadessi spazi che non mi appartengono.
> 
> A una Quintina, una Lolapal, una Tersite, una Meri (tanto per citare alcune delle vecchie e delle nuove storie) non mi avvicinerei neanche se fossero delle astrotope, proprio perchè esiste la concreta possibilità di avere accesso a posti che non devono essere miei.
> 
> Questa è la mia riflessione.


si, ho capito.

ma a te scoparti la moglie di un altro ,cosa ti da?

deve essere necessariamente amore.


----------



## Spider (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Una tipa del genere, libero di non crederci, mi farebbe scendere la palle al pian terreno al secondo "Mio marito..."


ci credo.
ovvio.
matematico...non devono dare problemi.


----------



## Tubarao (11 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> si, ho capito.
> 
> ma a te scoparti *la moglie di un altro* ,cosa ti da?
> 
> deve essere necessariamente amore.


E' questa definizione che ci divide. Dal momento che ho la sensazione e la sicurezza che davanti ho una donna che ha fatto una scelta secondo i criteri che ti ho descritto prima, tu non sei più la moglie di un altro, sei solo una donna.

Continui ad essere e sarai sempre la donna di un altro, e non andrò mai oltre il lecito, proprio con coloro che non scelgono secondo i criteri di cui sopra. 

Da una donna sposata innamorata di me io scapperei a gambe levate, e non userei mai la situazione a mio vantaggio per qualche bella scopata.
Con una tradita, idem.

Cosa mi da nel caso tutte queste cose s'incastrino ? Dell'ottimo sesso è solo una parte, e credimi, in alcuni casi neanche la più rilevante.


----------



## Spider (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' questa definizione che ci divide. Dal momento che ho la sensazione e la sicurezza che davanti ho una donna che ha fatto una scelta secondo i criteri che ti ho descritto prima, tu non sei più la moglie di un altro, sei solo una donna.
> 
> Continui ad essere e sarai sempre la donna di un altro, e non andrò mai oltre il lecito, proprio con coloro che non scelgono secondo i criteri di cui sopra.
> 
> ...


quindi la libera scelta.
ricordo che l'amante di mia moglie.. gli suggerì la stessa cosa.
non sei di nessuno.. sei libera.
salvo poi dirgli, ma molto tempo prima, che non avrebbe mai accettato che uscisse con qualcuno che non conosceva... se mai fossero, finiti insieme.

se tutto è cosi lineare ed in fondo bello,
 sapresti accettarlo per te?


----------



## Tubarao (11 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> quindi la libera scelta.
> ricordo che l'amante di mia moglie.. gli suggerì la stessa cosa.
> non sei di nessuno.. sei libera.
> salvo poi dirgli, ma molto tempo prima, che non avrebbe mai accettato che uscisse con qualcuno che non conosceva... se mai fossero, finiti insieme.


Onestamente ? L'amante di tua moglie è un coglione.

Da quello che hai scritto è proprio il tipo di uomo che andrebbe appeso per le palle, e, e qui perdonami, anche quelle che ci credono e ci cascano.

A me non mi passa proprio per l'anticamera del cervello di dire a una "Non sei di nessuno, sei libera", solo per portarmela a letto.

Se pronunciassi quella frase a uno di quei tre nick che ho fatto prima, quelle mi riderebbero in faccia.

Io non voglio, e non devo aver bisogno, di dire quelle quattro cazzate per farti finire nel mio letto, proprio per il fatto che se hai bisogno di sentirtele dire, non sei proprio la persona adatta per me.

Quindi vedi Spider, molto probabilmente da una donna come tua moglie, sarei scappato a gambe levate. In fondo in fondo non sono così bastardo.


----------



## Spider (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Onestamente ? L'amante di tua moglie è un coglione.
> 
> Da quello che hai scritto è proprio il tipo di uomo che andrebbe appeso per le palle, e, e qui perdonami, anche quelle che ci credono e ci cascano.
> 
> ...


Tuba... lo so che mia moglie non te la saresti scopata, tranquillo...
non sei cosi bastardo.
mia moglie ti avrebbe rotto i coglioni.
ma mia moglie un paio di domande.. su come era finita li sopra se le faceva...
detta sua, naturalmente!!!
insomma tu ti scopi chi ti pare...in fondo donne estremamente indipendenti.
certo non legate da alcun clicchè ( si scrive cosi?.. non vorrei arrivasse la Minny)!!!

e in fondo comincio a comprendere,
che non c'è una regola, e non c'è un etica...
giuro l'ho capito.
mi sembra sempre di avere addosso la sensazione ...di chi più ha più prenda...questo si, 
del fottutissimo mondo, del guardo il mio orticello,
della cicala e la formica.
per esempio, tu hai figli, una moglie?
tu devi personalmente rendere conto a qualcuno, oppure no?


----------



## Spider (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tuba... lo so che mia moglie non te la saresti scopata, tranquillo...
non sei cosi bastardo.


??????????????


----------



## Scaredheart (11 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Tuba... lo so che mia moglie non te la saresti scopata, tranquillo...
> non sei cosi bastardo.
> mia moglie ti avrebbe rotto i coglioni.
> ma mia moglie un paio di domande.. su come era finita li sopra se le faceva...
> ...


Spider... scusa se mi intrometto. .. ma voglio dire la mia...io adoro quelli o quelle come Tuba..perché se cade in tentazione la scelta e responsabilità è del MIO partner..è lui che mi deve delle spiegazioni non l'altra. ..l'altra casomai la  ringrazierei per avermi liberata da un coglione.. ma capisco anche che ognuno è diverso. ..


----------



## Tubarao (11 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Tuba... lo so che mia moglie non te la saresti scopata, tranquillo...
> non sei cosi bastardo.
> mia moglie ti avrebbe rotto i coglioni.
> ma mia moglie un paio di domande.. su come era finita li sopra se le faceva...


Ecco, le donne, ma più in generale le persone, che suscitano la mia attenzione, sono quelle che tali domande se le sono già poste e, possibilmente hanno dato anche risposta alle stesse, a prescindere dalla mia presenza o meno. 

Vedi quanto è grande la differenza ?


----------



## Spider (11 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Spider... scusa se mi intrometto. .. ma voglio dire la mia...io adoro quelli o quelle come Tuba..perché se cade in tentazione la scelta e responsabilità è del MIO partner..è lui che mi deve delle spiegazioni non l'altra. ..l'altra casomai la  ringrazierei per avermi liberata da un coglione.. ma capisco anche che ognuno è diverso. ..


scared..è sempre la stessa storia.
o si comprende oppure no.
ma da parte di entrambi ,dico.
io naturalmente da cornuto... non comprendo, 
oppure semplicemente voglio dare responsabilità ad un terzo,
 per scaricare l'altro.
questo potrebbe essere l'ovvio.
un cornuto che cerca riscatto nell'amante, nel farlo sentire coglione.
resta che io pensavo questo già molto prima.
molto prima di esser tradito.
non ho mai negato la responsabilità forte di chi ti sta accanto.
ma resta anche la tua di responsabilità.
anche tu puoi dire no o si a una situazione,
 anche tu decidi che nasca una responsabilità.
facile dire... sono indipendenti.
indipendenti da cosa?
se decidi assumerti un ruolo, 
qualsiasi questo sia, hai le tue responsabilità.
sei il suo amante?
bene.
se per gioco o amore,
 tu sei comunque una pedina 
di questo gioco.


----------



## Spider (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ecco, le donne, ma più in generale le persone, che suscitano la mia attenzione, sono quelle che tali domande se le sono già poste e, possibilmente hanno dato anche risposta alle stesse, a prescindere dalla mia presenza o meno.
> 
> Vedi quanto è grande la differenza ?


queste donne non esistono, se non nella tua mente.
e se si fossero già poste queste domande,
 non avrebbero certo più bisogno di tradire.

hai mai chiesto, a qualcuna perchè tradisci?
provaci per gioco.
difficile che ti rispondano che sono fatte cosi.


le donne che tradendo non si pongono più domande, 
non si pongono più domande neanche sulla loro vita.

e non ti poni più domande solo se tutta la tua vita è
 tutto uno sbaglio...
o se tutta la tua vita è 
una favola infinita.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Tuba spider*

Bella questa discussione...magari riusciste sempre a confrontarvi così


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ... ma quando la finite di usare stò cazzo di forum.. come la piazza del paesello?
> 
> pensavo di esser finito, non dico su un foruma internazionale, ma almeno italianicamente? parlando... nazionale.
> mi ritrovo da una vita con un gruppetto di utenti, tira e mosca, che si conoscono, che hanno fatto le peggio cose...
> ...


Spider io te l'ho già raccontata la parte che mi riguarda... Ti avevo mandato un mp mesi e mesi fa e ti avevo spiegato tutto... Se vuoi te la posso aggiornare, in privato o in chiaro, non ho problemi


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ti rispondo con un esempio: con una Matraini,  una Farfalla, una Tebe, tanto per citare dei nomi che tutti conosciamo, ci andrei tranquillamente proprio perchè non potrei introdurmi da nessuna parte e anzi ricevere un sonoro calcio in culo non appena invadessi spazi che non mi appartengono.
> 
> A una Quintina, una Lolapal, una Tersite, una Meri (tanto per citare alcune delle vecchie e delle nuove storie) non mi avvicinerei neanche se fossero delle astrotope, proprio perchè esiste la concreta possibilità di avere accesso a posti che non devono essere miei.
> 
> Questa è la mia riflessione.


l'annosa questione dell'intruso/a.
che la responsabilità importante per il compagno sia  il/la  proprio partner è lapalissiano ma quello che personalmente mi porrei è lo scrupolo dell'intrusione  nei confronti di un altro a prescindere da come si ponga la donna o l'uomo che ho davanti.
lo spazio comunque non mi apparterrebbe



ps ho fatto confusione nei ruoli...non ho voglia di riscrivere ...applicatevi


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Febbraio 2014)

C'era un 3D che parlava proprio della responsabilità verso il compagno/a dell'amante.

Ripropongo la mia personalissima visione (di pancia)

Se mi trovo davanti un "seriale" non mi sento responsabile.
Se mi trovo davanti uno che tentenna, mi sentirei responsabile e non credo che ci andrei.
Se mi trovo davanti un seriale, ma questo poi si innamora e il rapporto con la compagna peggiora in seguito alla nostra relazione, mi sento responsabile.

Sono sensazioni, non ragionamenti. In teoria dovrei sentire che mi intrometto dove non devo anche nel primo caso, solo che la mia pancia mi dice che io non c'entro nulla.


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> C'era un 3D che parlava proprio della responsabilità verso il compagno/a dell'amante.
> 
> Ripropongo la mia personalissima visione (di pancia)
> 
> ...


la mia testa non ragionerebbe in base all'altro ma  alla mia personale etica che non comprende un uomo che appartiene , o meglio ha scelto un'altra donna


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> la mia testa non ragionerebbe in base all'altro ma  alla mia personale etica che non comprende un uomo che appartiene , o meglio ha scelto un'altra donna


Capisco (penso).

La mia pancia non percepisce come "essere di un altra donna" un uomo che (due possibilità) non è davvero compagno di sua moglie e viceversa -matrimonio di convenienza e comodo, per quanto rispettabile- oppure non riesco a percepire come intrusione se per lui il sesso altrove è normale e io sono una delle tante, della serie sono io ma se non fossi io ci sarebbe un'altra.

Mi rendo conto che mi spiego male, e mi spiego male perchè non ho mai cercato di ragionare su quale sia la forma della mia etica in questi casi.

Le scelte, si modificano. Io ho scelto a suo tempo mio marito, e diamine se non ho cambiato decisione.

Un uomo sceglie una donna, poi per chissà quali motivi, buoni o cattivi, non si sente più vincolato da questa scelta. A questo punto (e lasciamo stare da parte le motivazioni, o quanto sono fessa io a decidere di andare a letto con un poco di buono, o un eventuale prosieguo della storia extraconiugale, qua stiamo riflettendo solo sulle responsabilità della scelta di andarci a letto).
Non riesco a sentire IO che ha scelto, se non lo sente lui.


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Capisco (penso).
> 
> La mia pancia non percepisce come "essere di un altra donna" un uomo che (due possibilità) non è davvero compagno di sua moglie e viceversa -matrimonio di convenienza e comodo, per quanto rispettabile- oppure non riesco a percepire come intrusione se per lui il sesso altrove è normale e io sono una delle tante, della serie sono io ma se non fossi io ci sarebbe un'altra.
> 
> ...


se parli di cambiare decisione nell'innamorarsi ...può anche succedere.e in questo caso prevedo di lasciare uno per l'altro.
diversa è la volontà di tradire , punto.
certo che ha scelto lui...ma è ridicolo pensare che questo mi sollevi da responsabilità


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> se parli di cambiare decisione nell'innamorarsi ...può anche succedere.e in questo caso prevedo di lasciare uno per l'altro.
> diversa è la volontà di tradire , punto



Ho cercato di generalizzare il più possibile per descrivere le mie sensazioni riguardo alla mia propria responsabilità nel tradimento di un uomo verso la sua compagna. Di questo si parlava.
Poi sappiamo che in realtà andrebbe visto caso per caso. Nel senso, non ti so dire se mi sentirei responsabile ad andare a letto con Tizio fino a che non so chi è Tizio, perchè, percome etc etc.

Sul "finisce l'innamoramento, lasciamoci", penso che sia una semplificazione eccessiva. Bello in teoria, in pratica si cercano di salvare matrimoni che pure sembrano inferni, figuriamoci quando "solo" finisce l'amore.


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ho cercato di generalizzare il più possibile per descrivere le mie sensazioni riguardo alla mia propria responsabilità nel tradimento di un uomo verso la sua compagna. Di questo si parlava.
> Poi sappiamo che in realtà andrebbe visto caso per caso. Nel senso, non ti so dire se mi sentirei responsabile ad andare a letto con Tizio fino a che non so chi è Tizio, perchè, percome etc etc.
> 
> Sul "finisce l'innamoramento, lasciamoci", penso che sia una semplificazione eccessiva. *Bello in teoria, in pratica si cercano di salvare matrimoni che pure sembrano inferni, figuriamoci quando "solo" finisce l'amore.*


sì,ma è un'altra storia


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì,ma è un'altra storia



Yup.

E un sacco di fattori si intersecano.

Qua cercavo di attenermi alla particella "non ti senti responsabile verso la moglie?"


----------



## feather (11 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Capisco (penso).
> 
> La mia pancia non percepisce come "essere di un altra donna" un uomo che (due possibilità) non è davvero compagno di sua moglie e viceversa -matrimonio di convenienza e comodo, per quanto rispettabile- oppure non riesco a percepire come intrusione se per lui il sesso altrove è normale e io sono una delle tante, della serie sono io ma se non fossi io ci sarebbe un'altra.
> 
> ...


Concordo al 100%


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Yup.
> 
> E un sacco di fattori si intersecano.
> 
> Qua cercavo di attenermi alla particella "non ti senti responsabile verso la moglie?"


la tua pancia dice di no
ma non hai mai usato activia .


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> la tua pancia dice di no
> ma non hai mai usato activia .



Argh.

Anche tu mi vuoi punire?


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> la tua pancia dice di no
> ma non hai mai usato activia .



Vuoi un biscottino al cioccolato?


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Vuoi un biscottino al cioccolato?


non amo molto il cioccolato , prendo un caffé.
molto gentile


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non amo molto il cioccolato , prendo un caffé.
> molto gentile



Il tuo dolce preferito o preferiti?


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il tuo dolce preferito o preferiti?


peperoncino, roba piccante


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> peperoncino, roba piccante



Figata.

Mi invento una torta piccante.
Esiste il cioccolato piccante, pure escludendo il cioccolato penso di potercela fare.

Secondo me pere e crema... sì...


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Tubarao Spider*

Io non riesco a capirvi.
Io riesco a capirvi. 


Lasciamo perdere se si è sposati oppure no, la parola tradimento pregiudica una negatività a priori.

I mezzi per eliminare il succo del danno infinito del tradimento ci sono, eccome se ci sono. E' uno, uno soltanto, non tradire. 

Se io sono un uomo libero, non single! ma libero! lo sono sempre. Lo sono da single e lo sono da sposato, in entrambi i casi, io, vivendo, nel mio vivere, faccio delle scelte. Queste in tutti i casi non sono scelte di una persona libera che compie un'azione,  questa non si riflette soltanto su se stesso, questa si riflette sulla società, perchè è su una societa che viviamo, e nel caso del tradimento su una piccola società chiamata famiglia, chiamata coppia, chiamata in quel piccolo universo la dove ripeto, il tradimento fa così tanto danno da....... "vabbè raga siamo in un forum no? leggiamo tutti quello che succede no? e per quello che mi concerne da persona che è stata tradita, i traditori non percepiranno mai il dolore che accompagna una simile rivelazione.

Tubarao, perdonami, tu la tua relazione la vivi rendendola pubblica? 
Perchè soltanto rendendola pubblica potrei arrivare a capire quello che scrivi. Se la nascondi sai bene che nonostante tu sia single nonostante quello che hai scritto, è soltanto una menzogna che dici a te stesso per darti delle motivazioni.
Credo sia una domanda retorica altrimenti non saremmo qua a parlarne. 


Se scrivo parole tipo, menzogne, o uso altri termini che sembrano forti, ricordo sempre la mia scarsa abilità nello scrivere, quindi per piacere non facciamoci caso più di tanto.


----------



## Tubarao (11 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> *queste donne non esistono, se non nella tua mente.*
> e se si fossero già poste queste domande,
> non avrebbero certo più bisogno di tradire.


Esistono esistono.Te ne potrei presentare almeno una.


----------



## Tubarao (11 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tubarao, perdonami, tu la tua relazione la vivi rendendola pubblica?
> Perchè soltanto rendendola pubblica potrei arrivare a capire quello che scrivi. Se la nascondi sai bene che nonostante tu sia single nonostante quello che hai scritto, è soltanto una menzogna che dici a te stesso per darti delle motivazioni.
> Credo sia una domanda retorica altrimenti non saremmo qua a parlarne.


Credimi, sei lontanissimo dalla realtà. Non ho bisogno di raccontarmi pipponi per motivare le mie scelte, in qualsiasi situazione.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Credimi, sei lontanissimo dalla realtà. Non ho bisogno di raccontarmi pipponi per motivare le mie scelte, in qualsiasi situazione.



Guarda che io non sto parlando di te, non metto in dubbio la o le tue situazioni, io parlo in generale. E parlando in generale confermo quello che ho scritto. 

E anche parlando in generale, capisco bene che il mio discorso fatto su un forum di tradimento non viene assunto nella maniera giusta.


Modifica: si è vero hai ragione Tubarao, mi sono riletto, sembra che stia parlando di te, ma non era rivolta a te la domanda. gli interlocutori in questo caso siete tu e Spider, ma il discorso è generale.


----------



## Tubarao (11 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Guarda che io non sto parlando di te, non metto in dubbio la o le tue situazioni, io parlo in generale. E parlando in generale confermo quello che ho scritto.
> 
> E anche parlando in generale, capisco bene che il mio discorso fatto su un forum di tradimento non viene assunto nella maniera giusta.


Non sono però sicuro di aver capito. In cosa sarei, in generale più credibile, rendendo pubbliche le mie frequentazioni ?


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non sono però sicuro di aver capito. In cosa sarei, in generale più credibile, rendendo pubbliche le mie frequentazioni ?



Quando leggo delle domande di questo tipo non so che rispondere. rimango la a leggere. 

Scusami, ma tu Tubarao, come tu chicchessia, perchè la relazione o le azioni o qualsiasi cosa fate nella vita le suddividete nascondendole oppure no? posso capire il tutto quando abbiamo nel mezzo dei bambini piccoli che devono crescere e al momento non potrebbero capire, ma con con gli adulti? perchè in una società fatta di adulti con cui interagisci, ti nascondi? 

Vediamo se riesco a complicare ancor di più i miei pensieri: le donne hanno e stanno combattendo la loro battaglia per tutto quello che ritengono sia stato e che tutt'ora è sbagliato e discriminante per loro.


Ora tu o chicchessia, perchè al pari di loro non combattete la vostra battaglia di ideologie ecc apertamente?
Nascondendosi si ammette implicitamente che si sa di essere in errore.


----------



## Tubarao (11 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo poco più di un anno fa ha detto:
			
		

> Cosa mi ha portato a tradire ? boh!. boh è quella risposta che più da senso a chi nulla ha da dire. Che deve dire chi dentro ha il vuoto? che deve dire chi sta cambiando totalmente la sua vita?
> *Che deve dire chi ha accanto una moglie che ama ma alla quale non riesce a dare più se stesso? *
> 
> 
> ...


Ste cose le hai scritte te poco più di un anno fa e vieni a fare la morale a me. Ma per piacere.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ste cose le hai scritte te poco più di un ano fa e vieni a fare la morale a me. Ma per piacere.


Quando avrai una moglie
capirai Ultimo.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ste cose le hai scritte te poco più di un ano fa e vieni a fare la morale a me. Ma per piacere.




I discorsi passati devono essere presi per quello che sono, si deve andare a spulciare nell'intimo di chi sta scrivendo, di chi sta vivendo un momento particolare, cosa molto difficile da fare Tubarao. molto difficile. E tutto appartiene al passato, al mio passato ma non al mio presente dove l serenità è stata ritrovata. e se mi permetti ancora una cosa, e stavolta lo scrivo appositamente: puoi discutere quanto vuoi con Spider! Spider stesso sa bene cosa cerca discutendo con te, un bel niente tubarao, spider si sta soltanto sfogando, spider ti legge per darsi le risposte che già conosce, quelle risposte che non vuole digerire. E manco spider forse, se mi legge, lo ammetterà. 
Lo stesso discorso Tubarao vale per chi è traditore e cerca nella sua dimensione le sue risposte conosciute, e non sto parlando di te. 

Io non volevo farti la morale, la morale non la faccio a nessuno, mi dispiace se questo è quello che appare. Però mi rendo conto, anzi mi sto rendendo conto che qualsiasi approccio io possa avere, difficilmente mi si risponde, a volte mi si prendono post lontani che vengono sbattuti in faccia come dire: leggiti..! 
Nel contesto dire leggiti senza dare una risposta presente a quello che adesso è una domanda su questioni presenti, boh io la vedo come una risposta-difesa.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> I discorsi passati devono essere presi per quello che sono, si deve andare a spulciare nell'intimo di chi sta scrivendo, di chi sta vivendo un momento particolare, cosa molto difficile da fare Tubarao. molto difficile. E tutto appartiene al passato, al mio passato ma non al mio presente dove l serenità è stata ritrovata. e se mi permetti ancora una cosa, e stavolta lo scrivo appositamente: puoi discutere quanto vuoi con Spider! Spider stesso sa bene cosa cerca discutendo con te, un bel niente tubarao, spider si sta soltanto sfogando, spider ti legge per darsi le risposte che già conosce, quelle risposte che non vuole digerire. E manco spider forse, se mi legge, lo ammetterà.
> Lo stesso discorso Tubarao vale per chi è traditore e cerca nella sua dimensione le sue risposte conosciute, e non sto parlando di te.
> 
> Io non volevo farti la morale, la morale non la faccio a nessuno, mi dispiace se questo è quello che appare. Però mi rendo conto, anzi mi sto rendendo conto che qualsiasi approccio io possa avere, difficilmente mi si risponde, a volte mi si prendono post lontani che vengono sbattuti in faccia come dire: leggiti..!
> Nel contesto dire leggiti senza dare una risposta presente a quello che adesso è una domanda su questioni presenti, boh io la vedo come una risposta-difesa.


Inutile.
Tu e Spider avete in comune certi dispiaceri
che Tubarao non potrà mai avere.
Perchè tu e Spider o me 
siete uomini che vi siete presi certi impegni
con una certa donna
con cui condividete il letto, la casa, le spese domestiche
il cibo ecc..ecc..ecc...

E bene o male

Piaccia o non piaccia

vedete sempre nei vari Tuba di sto mondo

delle ipotetiche minacce no?

Perchè chi non ha moglie a casa
è più libero di insidiare le mogli altrui.

( detto senza polemica)
Ma solo come dato di fatto ampiamente dimostrato.


----------



## Caciottina (11 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Inutile.
> Tu e Spider avete in comune certi dispiaceri
> che Tubarao non potrà mai avere.
> Perchè tu e Spider o me
> ...



conte, e' un po una gran cazzata quella che hai scritto...lo capisci da te....
non penso che uomini come tuba vadano ad insidiare....sceme le mogli allora.....siamo adulti no?
o no?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> conte, e' un po una gran cazzata quella che hai scritto...lo capisci da te....
> non penso che uomini come tuba vadano ad insidiare....sceme le mogli allora.....siamo adulti no?
> o no?


Anche i single devono racimolare mona.
E per loro la vita sessuale è pì dura 
al cospetto di chi ha la dona in casa.

Le mogli non sono sceme.
A volte solo stanche.

Del resto le mogli sono donne che si pappano tutto di un marito
Non solo la parte migliore.

Ribadisco il mio concetto
E' la convivenza che schiaccia i rapporti.

Se vuoi posso 
essere anch'io l'uomo dei tuoi sogni.

Ma solo una sera al mese.
Altrimenti è troppo impegnativo.


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> conte, e' un po una gran cazzata quella che hai scritto...lo capisci da te....
> non penso che uomini come tuba vadano ad insidiare....sceme le mogli allora.....siamo adulti no?
> o no?


:applauso:

tutte mogli incapaci di intendere e di volere


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Inutile.
> Tu e Spider avete in comune certi dispiaceri
> che Tubarao non potrà mai avere.
> Perchè tu e Spider o me
> ...



No contuzzo. Io vedevo certe situazioni come quelle che tu stai descrivendo, una volta, non ora. 

Sono libero Conte, libero. Io quello che adesso vivo lo vivo rinnovato. Se la vita volesse per suo conto ridarmi nuovi dolori, non saranno quelli inerenti al tradimento, potrei soffrirci nella giusta misura ma non più per come è successo anni fa, potrei combattere nuovi fantasmi che stanno dentro me e che si svelerebbero soltanto nel nuovo tradimento, ma non più i fantasmi di prima. Ma sopratutto la vita potrebbe sorprendermi con altri dolori, ma mai più inerenti al tradimento.


----------



## Tubarao (11 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quando avrai una moglie
> capirai Ultimo.


Non sono d'accordo Conte. La storia del non sei sposato non puoi capire non regge, anche perchè non ho vissuto tutta la mia vita esclusivamente da single.

Ultimo, te lo ridico un'altra volta: NON HO CAPITO COSA VUOI CHIEDERMI.

M'hai parlato di emancipazione della donna: hai tradito per vendetta e orgoglio ferito di masculo dicendo che l'avrebbe messa a 90 quando ne avrebbe avuto voglia.

M'hai parlato essere cristallini e chiarezza: ti ho fatto notare che tu stesso hai risposto a chi ti chiedeva "perchè non lo dici a tua moglie del tradimento", te ne sei uscito con i soliti pipponi che i tre quarti dei traditori sciorinano qui dentro.

La storia della confusione, della semi infermità mentale, del dolore, mi dispiace, ma non regge. Non ci si può ricostruire un imene morale o un filetto sulla cappella morale con queste scuse. Non a 40 anni.

La mia non è una risposta-difesa. La mia è una constatazione. Vuoi sapere se quando ho presentato la Matraini a qualcuno dei miei amici ho detto che era una donna sposata ? No, perchè non era importante. Vuoi sapere se ho detto la verità laddove me lo hanno chiesto ? Si. Per lo stesso motivo. Nessun gioco a nascondino.


----------



## Caciottina (11 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Anche i single devono racimolare mona.
> E per loro la vita sessuale è pì dura
> al cospetto di chi ha la dona in casa.
> 
> ...



si vabbe ma le moglie sono consensienti...non e' che gli uomini single prendono come prede solo le donne sposate....che e' sto vittimismo delle donne sposate mo?
e annamo.....anzi se io fossi un uomo una donna sposata ma manco col binocolo la vorrei vede'...per il semplice fatto che se la donna sposata si fa l amante , a parte alcuni casi, e' frustrata a casa, non e' felice, cerca altro, vuole altro....e l amante deve tener testa a queste aspettative.....cioe' il diverso dal matrimonio


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> conte, e' un po una gran cazzata quella che hai scritto...lo capisci da te....
> non penso che uomini come tuba vadano ad insidiare....sceme le mogli allora.....siamo adulti no?
> o no?


Vedi figliolosa mia, l'errore di fondo è prendere come esempio il tuba o altri ancora. 

Il discorso, quello mio, verte su quello che si ritiene giusto e sul combattere per questo, nel momento in cui ci si nasconde, implicitamente ci si da la risposta. Altrimenti è un perenne raccontarsela perchè la situazione ci sta bene così e c'è ne fottiamo di migliorare la società dando il nostro contributo mettendoci in trincea a combattere.


----------



## danny (11 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Anche i single devono racimolare mona.
> E per loro la vita sessuale è pì dura
> al cospetto di chi ha la dona in casa.
> 
> ...


Ottima sintesi.


----------



## Caciottina (11 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vedi figliolosa mia, l'errore di fondo è prendere come esempio il tuba o altri ancora.
> 
> Il discorso, quello mio, verte su quello che si ritiene giusto e sul combattere per questo, nel momento in cui ci si nasconde, implicitamente ci si da la risposta. Altrimenti è un perenne raccontarsela perchè la situazione ci sta bene così e c'è ne fottiamo di migliorare la società dando il nostro contributo mettendoci in trincea a combattere.


ma cosa e' che si sta nascondendo scusa?
cioe' se tuba non va dire al mondo di luie la matraini ma penso che abbia i suoi motivi.....che forse non deve stare qui a spiegare, perche nel contesto che interessa te ultimo paposo, lui e' stato chiaro e cristallino....un po su tutto se escludiamo il nome penso...poi non so se abbia detto pure quello.....io non lo so....
ma non mi sembra abbia mai fatto mistero, ne della capoeira, nel di roma e san lorenzo, ne della matraini, ne delle sue pratiche sessuali preferite...cioe' e' tutto scritto qui, in chiara.....
cosa e' che nasconde per te?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> si vabbe ma le moglie sono consensienti...non e' che gli uomini single prendono come prede solo le donne sposate....che e' sto vittimismo delle donne sposate mo?
> e annamo.....anzi se io fossi un uomo una donna sposata ma manco col binocolo la vorrei vede'...per il semplice fatto che se la donna sposata si fa l amante , a parte alcuni casi, e' frustrata a casa, non e' felice, cerca altro, vuole altro....e l amante deve tener testa a queste aspettative.....cioe' il diverso dal matrimonio


Non sto parlando delle mogli
Ma di Spider e Ultimo.


----------



## Tubarao (11 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vedi figliolosa mia, l'errore di fondo è prendere come esempio il tuba o altri ancora.
> 
> Il discorso, quello mio, verte su quello che si ritiene giusto e sul combattere per questo, nel momento in cui ci si nasconde, implicitamente ci si da la risposta. Altrimenti è un perenne raccontarsela perchè la situazione ci sta bene così e c'è ne fottiamo di migliorare la società dando il nostro contributo mettendoci in trincea a combattere.


E' questo che un poco mi storce. Sei il primo che se la racconta, o almeno che lo ha fatto.

E allora dai miglioriamola sta società. Facciamo che io vado a confessare tutti i miei peccati ai mariti delle, poche, donne non libere con cui ho fatto sesso e tu vai da tua moglie e le dici: Sai cara, per un periodo della mia vita ero confuso e incazzato, ho scopicchiato in giro e tu muta e rassegnata, poi ho visto la luce come i Blues Brothers in chiesa e mi sono ravveduto. Adesso ti amo tanto.



Cioè, non è che posso e devo fare sempre tutto io qui


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma cosa e' che si sta nascondendo scusa?
> cioe' se tuba non va dire al mondo di luie la matraini ma penso che abbia i suoi motivi.....che forse non deve stare qui a spiegare, perche nel contesto che interessa te ultimo paposo, lui e' stato chiaro e cristallino....un po su tutto se escludiamo il nome penso...poi non so se abbia detto pure quello.....io non lo so....
> ma non mi sembra abbia mai fatto mistero, ne della capoeira, nel di roma e san lorenzo, ne della matraini, ne delle sue pratiche sessuali preferite...cioe' e' tutto scritto qui, in chiara.....
> cosa e' che nasconde per te?


Chiariamo.
Tuba e la Matra non ne hanno MAI parlato.
Soprattutto il Tuba, non ha mai parlato.

Sono stati solo poco avveduti a confidarsi con persone
che non hanno visto l'ora di sputtanare tutto qua dentro.

Almeno per amore del vero.

Da come conosco io il Tuba, non è molto incline a parlare dei cazzi suoi.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma cosa e' che si sta nascondendo scusa?
> cioe' se tuba non va dire al mondo di luie la matraini ma penso che abbia i suoi motivi.....che forse non deve stare qui a spiegare, perche nel contesto che interessa te ultimo paposo, lui e' stato chiaro e cristallino....un po su tutto se escludiamo il nome penso...poi non so se abbia detto pure quello.....io non lo so....
> ma non mi sembra abbia mai fatto mistero, ne della capoeira, nel di roma e san lorenzo, ne della matraini, ne delle sue pratiche sessuali preferite...cioe' e' tutto scritto qui, in chiara.....
> cosa e' che nasconde per te?



Ma non è di tuba che io sto parlando. Se il tuba scrive alcune cose, io le leggo no? quindi gli faccio una domanda( ma non al tuba che la sua vita la vive per come ci descrive, ma a quelle persone che la pensano e si comportano o vorrebbero comportare come lui) 

Perchè se ritenete giusto fare quello che fate, vi nascondete?
perchè non metterci la faccia per quello in cui si crede?

E ripeto figliolosa, le mie sono domande retoriche e parlarne qua, giusto giusto in un forum di tradimento non ha senso. Non ha senso perchè oltre il caso specifico dei single tutto si unisce e tutto si nasconde. E visto che ci si nasconde un motivo ci sarà giusto? Sappiamo tutti qual'è il motivo, il motivo è che è sbagliato tradire o far tradire. perchè il tradimento come definizione è di per se sbagliato.


----------



## danny (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> si vabbe ma le moglie sono consensienti...non e' che gli uomini single prendono come prede solo le donne sposate....che e' sto vittimismo delle donne sposate mo?
> e annamo.....anzi se io fossi un uomo una donna sposata ma manco col binocolo la vorrei vede'...per il semplice fatto che se la donna sposata si fa l amante , a parte alcuni casi, e' frustrata a casa, non e' felice, cerca altro, vuole altro....e l amante deve tener testa a queste aspettative.....cioe' il diverso dal matrimonio


Noia, solo un'immensa noia.
Ecco le ragioni che portano tante donne a tradire.
Ti arriva lì un uomo che irrompe nella tua vita e ti scardina la routine di tutti i giorni e tu...
impazzisci... o così sembra all'esterno.
Nella realtà ti dici "Ma perché dovrei rinunciarci... sto bene... la vita è una sola... gli anni passano".
E cominci a fare l'elenco di quello che è positivo e quello che è negativo... e scopri che in fin dei conti non è così male lasciarsi andare... non fai del male a nessuno... il marito non lo saprà mai e tu tornerai a casa più contenta, e anche  la moglie dell'amante... beh, lui non la ama più, non fanno sesso, stanno insieme per il mutuo... non fai male neppure a lei...
Quindi... è tutto bene quello che si fa. 
Diventare per un po' una donna migliore, più allegra, farà bene al marito, farà bene all'amante... non farà male a nessuno...
Tutto vero?
No, non saremmo qui se tutto quello che si racconta quando ci si fa l'amante fosse vero.
Capita che magari l'amante ci coinvolga un po' di più di quello che si sperava, e quando si torna dal marito si sta ogni giorno più male, con i sensi di colpa, con la testa che è coinvolta da un'altra parte, con minori attenzioni...
Capita che non sia vero che la moglie dell'amante sia così come la descrive lui, e magari c'è anche lì qualche bambino di mezzo.
Capita che il marito scopra la storia, e lì cominciano i casini.
Capitano tante cose che non si mettono in conto quando si ha una gran voglia di... emozioni, solo emozioni.
Nient'altro che vivere delle emozioni.
Almeno all'inizio.


----------



## Caciottina (11 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Chiariamo.
> Tuba e la Matra non ne hanno MAI parlato.
> Soprattutto il Tuba, non ha mai parlato.
> 
> ...


pensa allora te....
io l ho saputo leggendo una lite tra spider e tuba.....ma non mi sembrava fosse mistero....


----------



## Tubarao (11 Febbraio 2014)

Aggungo che per me confessare oggi quello che hai fatto un anno fa sarebbe una gran cazzata, ma dal momento che me la stai mettendo sulla crociata della cristallinità e del nascondersi........messa così mi sembra il classico: Armiamoci e Partite


----------



## Caciottina (11 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Noia, solo un'immensa noia.
> Ecco le ragioni che portano tante donne a tradire.
> Ti arriva lì un uomo che irrompe nella tua vita e ti scardina la routine di tutti i giorni e tu...
> impazzisci... o così sembra all'esterno.
> ...


ma questo e' successo a te danny......non a tutti


----------



## danny (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma questo e' successo a te danny......non a tutti


Succede a tante coppie nelle nostre condizioni, sposati da anni, con figli, sui 40 anni.
Coppie che mai avrebbero pensato di trovarsi un giorno ad affrontare questo problema.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' questo che un poco mi storce. Sei il primo che se la racconta, o almeno che lo ha fatto.
> 
> E allora dai miglioriamola sta società. Facciamo che io vado a confessare tutti i miei peccati ai mariti delle, poche, donne non libere con cui ho fatto sesso e tu vai da tua moglie e le dici: Sai cara, per un periodo della mia vita ero confuso e incazzato, ho scopicchiato in giro e tu muta e rassegnata, poi ho visto la luce come i Blues Brothers in chiesa e mi sono ravveduto. Adesso ti amo tanto.
> 
> ...



Ero sicuro che me lo avresti scritto. hai perso punti tubarao, peccato.
Anche perchè tu non devi seguire o fare quello che faccio io. Tu devi seguire le linee di ragionamento che hai scritto a spider e rispondermi. Io le mie linee di ragionamento le faccio nella realtà della mia vita cercando di perdonarmi quel tradimento che feci in un periodo in cui non riconoscevo nemmeno il mio dna. 

Non volendolo tubarao guarda che mi stai dado ragione.

Se poi vogliamo anche parlare di me, o tu o io possiamo aprire un treddì su di me dove io posso rispondere alle domande, sempre che abbia la risposta, non le ho tutte. Nel mentre al posto di "rinfacciare e accomunare sbagli comuni" potevamo anche seguire un discorso che era partito con spider. 

Peccato, perchè se io a volte posso sembrare che moralizzo, tu in questo caso, non rispondi. e offendi pure postando cose che ho scritto tempo fa. e scrivendomi in questo post, che se io sbaglio, puoi sbagliare anche tu. Boh. Guarda che le hai date tu certe risposte a spider, io le ho solo evidenziate e non rinnego quello che ho scritto tempo fa, non rinnego di non aver detto nulla a mia moglie, ma il concetto sbagliato parte, ripeto, dalle risposte che davi a spider. Mentre qua sta andando a finire che tu metti in mezzo me, e io è da un ora che scrivo che non parlavo di te, ma delle tue ideologie e di quelle persone che condividono l'idea, che combattino per questo, che si facciano avanti nei discorsi tra amici magari durante una cena.


----------



## Tubarao (11 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma non è di tuba che io sto parlando. Se il tuba scrive alcune cose, io le leggo no? quindi gli faccio una domanda( ma non al tuba che la sua vita la vive per come ci descrive, ma a quelle persone che la pensano e si comportano o vorrebbero comportare come lui)
> 
> *Perchè se ritenete giusto fare quello che fate, vi nascondete?
> perchè non metterci la faccia per quello in cui si crede?*
> ...


Aridaje. 
Perchè tu continui a nasconderti dopo un anno ? 
Perchè in nome della trasparenza e della sincerità tu non ci metti la faccia con tua moglie dicendole che un anno fa l'hai tradita per vendetta ?

E Ultimo, non è un attacco a te (come ho detto nell'altro post, se tu andassi a dire queste cose a tua moglie faresti una grandissima cazzata, oggi). ma, dal momento che ti metti l'armatura splendente, facendo quelle domande retoriche, mi spiace, ma vado a vedere cosa effettivamente c'è dentro l'armatura. 

E che cazzo  <------ Faccina sorridente, il che cazzo è stato detto sorridendo


----------



## Tubarao (11 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ero sicuro che me lo avresti scritto. hai perso punti tubarao, peccato.
> Anche perchè tu non devi seguire o fare quello che faccio io. *Tu devi seguire le linee di ragionamento che hai scritto a spider e rispondermi.* Io le mie linee di ragionamento le faccio nella realtà della mia vita cercando di perdonarmi quel tradimento che feci in un periodo in cui non riconoscevo nemmeno il mio dna.
> 
> Non volendolo tubarao guarda che mi stai dado ragione.
> ...


Ora mi stai facendo partire l'embolo però 

Una volta per tutte: Spiega come se lo stessi facendo a un bambino di 4 anni cosa vuoi sapere. Perchè dopo due pagine ancora non sono riuscito a capirlo.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Febbraio 2014)

ho letto tutto e provo a rispondere a Ultimo
Io donna sposata ho una relazione con un single. Mi viene da pensare che per lui ci sarebbero zero problemi a vivere alla luce del sole la nostra relazione. Ovvio è che, per me e se vuole stare con me non lo può fare. 
Quindi credo che lui abbia zero colpa nel fatto che debba nascondersi.
E' una condizione che accetta per me.


Quoto Tuba in toto


----------



## Tubarao (11 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> ho letto tutto e provo a rispondere a Ultimo
> Io donna sposata ho una relazione con un single. Mi viene da pensare che per lui ci sarebbero zero problemi a vivere alla luce del sole la nostra relazione. Ovvio è che, per me e se vuole stare con me non lo può fare.
> Quindi credo che lui abbia zero colpa nel fatto che debba nascondersi.
> E' una condizione che accetta per me.
> ...


Si. Ma che c'entra questo con tutto il discorso che ho fatto con Spider ieri ?


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> ho letto tutto e provo a rispondere a Ultimo
> Io donna sposata ho una relazione con un single. Mi viene da pensare che per lui ci sarebbero zero problemi a vivere alla luce del sole la nostra relazione. Ovvio è che, per me e se vuole stare con me non lo può fare.
> Quindi credo che lui abbia zero colpa nel fatto che debba nascondersi.
> E' una condizione che accetta per me.
> ...


:up:

come al solito non posso darti un verde


----------



## danny (11 Febbraio 2014)

Interessante diatriba. Se non ho compreso male, leggendo qua e là tra le pieghe del discorso con riferimenti personali, astraendo la questione dibattuta si potrebbe riassumere così:
in una relazione extraconiugale, posto che la responsabilità si debba imputare maggiormente al coniuge traditore, all'amante si può imputare una qualche "colpa", secondo una valutazione puramente etica, oppure tutto sommato è da considerarsi privo di qualsiasi responsabilità, anche nel caso in cui la relazione che lo vede partecipe possa mettere in crisi un matrimonio o una famiglia?
In poche parole l'amante è da considerarsi complice oppure no del coniuge traditore?
Sempre secondo una pura valutazione etica e tutto sommato teorica.
Inoltre, dal punto di vista sociale, il traditore è più riprovevole dell'amante, oppure no?
Siamo sempre sul filo della teoria, si sa, poi nella vita le valutazioni perdono sicuramente la parte razionale e si vede e sente di tutto in tante storie con un discreto sprecarsi di appellativi abusati ("rovinafamiglie" "zoccola" "stronzo" e altri termini usati anche qui in altri post etc etc) che perlopiù fanno condividere le responsabilità (e soprattutto spartirle).


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> ho letto tutto e provo a rispondere a Ultimo
> Io donna sposata ho una relazione con un single. Mi viene da pensare che per lui ci sarebbero zero problemi a vivere alla luce del sole la nostra relazione. Ovvio è che, per me e se vuole stare con me non lo può fare.
> Quindi credo che lui abbia zero colpa nel fatto che debba nascondersi.
> E' una condizione che accetta per me.
> ...


per il mio discorso invece quello che pensi tu (ipotetica moglie sposata) per me,(ventuale amante )è relativo.la mia responsabilità è verso me stesso e la consapevolezza di entrare in una coppia e di essere comunque uno che dovrà nascondersi perfrequentarti


----------



## lothar57 (11 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Inutile.
> Tu e Spider avete in comune certi dispiaceri
> che Tubarao non potrà mai avere.
> Perchè tu e Spider o me
> ...



Verra'la neve amico,se non concordo con te,ma sbagli...primo sono proprio gli sposati i piu'''pericolosi''...

secondo se le mogli non sono troie,delle insidie se ne sbattono...........


----------



## Nocciola (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Si. Ma che c'entra questo con tutto il discorso che ho fatto con Spider ieri ?


Va bè non pretendere troppo, adesso ci ragiono e poi ti dico:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (11 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Interessante diatriba. Se non ho compreso male, leggendo qua e là tra le pieghe del discorso con riferimenti personali, astraendo la questione dibattuta si potrebbe riassumere così:
> in una relazione extraconiugale, posto che la responsabilità si debba imputare maggiormente al coniuge traditore, all'amante si può imputare una qualche "colpa", secondo una valutazione puramente etica, oppure tutto sommato è da considerarsi privo di qualsiasi responsabilità, anche nel caso in cui la relazione che lo vede partecipe *possa mettere in crisi un matrimonio* o una famiglia?
> In poche parole l'amante è da considerarsi complice oppure no del coniuge traditore?
> Sempre secondo una pura valutazione etica e tutto sommato teorica.
> ...


Il mio matrimonio lo metto in crisi io non il mio amante essendo io persona in grado di prendere delle decisioni giuste o sbagliate che siano.


----------



## danny (11 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il mio matrimonio lo metto in crisi io non il mio amante essendo io persona in grado di prendere delle decisioni giuste o sbagliate che siano.


Infatti ho parlato di "relazione che possa mettere in crisi". Non di responsabilità dell'uno o dell'altra.


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il mio matrimonio lo metto in crisi io non il mio amante essendo i*o persona in grado di *prendere delle decisioni giuste o sbagliate che siano.


questo non c'entra nulla .
tu (rimango nell'ipotetico) decidi quel che vuoi, io decido di non collaborare in una cosa che comunque possiamo tranquillamente definire clandestina.
e se lo faccio ne sono consapevole,non posso certo pensare che sei l'unica voce in capitolo.
questo non ti manleva certo agli occhi del marito, manon è questoil punto parlando diresponsabilità


----------



## Sterminator (11 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti ho parlato di "relazione che possa mettere in crisi". Non di responsabilità dell'uno o dell'altra.


Ma tu interagisci con minus habens che avrebbero bisogno del tutore?...

se sei sposato o anche libero, mejo...e flirti per poi scoparti una sposata, la colpa e tutto il resto e' solo di chi accetta perche' piace e nun e' na' condanna a morte...idem per l'atro caso...

ancora qua stiamo?...


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma tu interagisci con minus habens che avrebbero bisogno del tutore?...
> 
> se sei sposato o anche libero, mejo...e flirti per poi scoparti una sposata, la colpa e tutto il resto e' s*olo di chi accetta* perche' piace e nun e' na' condanna a morte...idem per l'atro caso...
> 
> ancora qua stiamo?...


mi sa che non cicapiamo.
intento non si parla di colpe ma di responsabilità.
un conto è se tu stai parlando nei confronti del marito , un altro se il discorso è generale .nessuno puòpensare che l'amante _convinca_​.ovvio


----------



## Sterminator (11 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi sa che non cicapiamo.
> intento non si parla di colpe ma di responsabilità.
> un conto è se tu stai parlando nei confronti del marito , un altro se il discorso è generale .nessuno puòpensare che l'amante _convinca_​.ovvio


ma l'amante sfruculiatore/ice non ha ne' colpe e ne' responsabilita'....

uno se fa er film nella capoccia per 1000 ed un motivo e deve solo avere culo d'incocciare in uno/a co' le palle, che se era solo un diversivo e niente piu', nun s'attacchi poi come na' cozza creando il caos....

altrimenti, se va mejo de prima...

proooova...ahahahah


----------



## zanna (11 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Verra'la neve amico,se non concordo con te,ma sbagli...primo sono proprio gli sposati i piu'''pericolosi''...
> 
> secondo se le mogli non sono troie,delle insidie se ne sbattono...........


:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## danny (11 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma tu interagisci con minus habens che avrebbero bisogno del tutore?...
> 
> se sei sposato o anche libero, mejo...e flirti per poi scoparti una sposata, la colpa e tutto il resto e' *solo di chi accetta* perche' piace e nun e' na' condanna a morte...idem per l'atro caso...
> 
> ancora qua stiamo?...


La mia è una domanda di etica, nient'altro. in conseguenza di quanto scritto sopra da altri, mi interessa l'aspetto sociale del tradimento, se vogliamo intendere.
E' etico, in sintesi, corteggiare la donna altrui, attribuendo solo a lei la colpa di conseguenza?
(anche senza scomodare i comandamenti, io sono ateo...).
Non sto dicendo se è divertente o meno, certo che lo è. E per entrambi.
Lui corteggia, lei ci sta, lui insiste a corteggiare e apre una porta.
Lei è libera di aprirla e chiuderla, quindi nei miei confronti lei è totalmente responsabile delle sue azioni.
E su questo ne convengo. Ma dopo... quando la cosa va avanti e lui si rende conto che lei si sta coinvolgendo un po' di più di quello che comporta una normale scopata... che si fa, la colpa continua a rimanere sempre e solo della traditrice?
E quando lei tenta di lasciarlo, lui torna alla carica e dice di amarla e che vuole passare tutta la vita con lei... è tutta colpa solo della traditrice?
Inteso, non sto elevando un giudizio morale, non esistono vittime, ma mi chiedo:
l'amante è svincolato da qualsiasi responsabilità morale oppure può condividerle in un giudizio "etico"?
E quando cominciano le sue responsabilità?
Per inteso, nella mia storia quando è iniziata, lui neppure sapeva che lei era madre.
Dopo qualche settimana, le faceva il regalino per la figlia.


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> si e no, nel senso che sicuramente una donna con le sue potenti armi ti avrà fatto cadere nella sua tela. quindi non è stata colpa tua ma delle donne.



:up:


----------



## tullio (11 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Poi sappiamo che in realtà andrebbe visto caso per caso. Nel senso, non ti so dire se mi sentirei responsabile ad andare a letto con Tizio fino a che non so chi è Tizio, perchè, percome etc etc.


Ho avuto una storia con una donna sposata. Provato senso di responsabilità? Nemmeno un po'. Pensavo ai figli, al marito? Niente. Ero più preoccupato del cagnolino che, per stare con me, lasciava solo. Ero molto preoccupato di lei, per i problemi che aveva. Mi parlava dei suoi problemi, compresi quelli con il marito. La trovavo una cosa normalissima. Se sei in amicizia con una persona ti interessi alla sua vita. Avrei trovato strano essere solo un pezzetto anonimo della sua vita. Se volessi solo sesso la pagherei una donna: sarebbe stato persino più economico. 
Poi ho conosciuto il marito, per caso e in modo del tutto imprevisto. UNa persona simpatica, a modo. Con tante debolezze...ma chi non ne ha? Responsabilità? Nemmeno un po'. Poi ho cominciato ad avere con il marito una conoscenza più stretta, e siamo diventati molto vicini. A questo punto non me la sono più sentita. Tanto che poi, c'è stato un tempo che sono uscito più spesso con il loro cagnolino che con uno dei due. Quell'uomo, quella famiglia, hanno smesso di essere una situazione astratta, generale, per diventare una situazione concreta. E qui la responsabilità è uscita. Pentito? No. Ma avrei sentito una colpa se da quella storia fosse uscito del dolore per qualcuno. 
E se quell'uomo non fosse stato a modo, non lo avessi trovato simpatico...avrei smesso? Non lo so. 
In una relazione uno non pensa di dover salvare il mondo o di risolvere qualcosa nell'universo. Si hanno già tanti problemi a livello individuale che immaginare una responsabilità generale mi pare troppo. 
Uno può comportarsi da bastardo e, in questo caso, va benissimo definirlo quello che è: un bastardo. Ma basta avere una relazione per poter definire un/a amante un/a bastardo/a? Direi di no.
... naturalmente ora che sto dall'altra parte penso che lui sia, effettivamente, un emerito bastardo. Tuttavia ammetto che in questo caso possa trattarsi di una valutazione estremamente personale ed intrisa di emotività...


----------



## zanna (11 Febbraio 2014)

Comunque faccio i miei più sinceri complimenti allo scambio di post tra Spider, Turabao e Ultimo ... checchè se ne possa pensare sull'argomento non si può ignorare che si siano battuti allo stremo ma con estrema correttezza pur usando a volte la clava piuttosto che la spada.
Non penso che l'utente che ha aperto il 3d alla fine possa lasciar perdere ma penso che questo scambio sia stato di notevole spessore :up::up::up:

Edit: Da aggiungere pure Danny e Tullio


----------



## danny (11 Febbraio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Ho avuto una storia con una donna sposata. Provato senso di responsabilità? Nemmeno un po'. Pensavo ai figli, al marito? Niente. Ero più preoccupato del cagnolino che, per stare con me, lasciava solo. Ero molto preoccupato di lei, per i problemi che aveva. Mi parlava dei suoi problemi, compresi quelli con il marito. La trovavo una cosa normalissima. Se sei in amicizia con una persona ti interessi alla sua vita. Avrei trovato strano essere solo un pezzetto anonimo della sua vita. Se volessi solo sesso la pagherei una donna: sarebbe stato persino più economico.
> Poi ho conosciuto il marito, per caso e in modo del tutto imprevisto. UNa persona simpatica, a modo. Con tante debolezze...ma chi non ne ha? Responsabilità? Nemmeno un po'. Poi ho cominciato ad avere con il marito una conoscenza più stretta, e siamo diventati molto vicini. A questo punto non me la sono più sentita. Tanto che poi, c'è stato un tempo che sono uscito più spesso con il loro cagnolino che con uno dei due. Quell'uomo, quella famiglia, hanno smesso di essere una situazione astratta, generale, per diventare una situazione concreta. E qui la responsabilità è uscita. Pentito? No. Ma avrei sentito una colpa se da quella storia fosse uscito del dolore per qualcuno.
> E se quell'uomo non fosse stato a modo, non lo avessi trovato simpatico...avrei smesso? Non lo so.
> In una relazione uno non pensa di dover salvare il mondo o di risolvere qualcosa nell'universo. Si hanno già tanti problemi a livello individuale che immaginare una responsabilità generale mi pare troppo.
> ...



E' una risposta molto interessante.


----------



## Sterminator (11 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> La mia è una domanda di etica, nient'altro. in conseguenza di quanto scritto sopra da altri, mi interessa l'aspetto sociale del tradimento, se vogliamo intendere.
> E' etico, in sintesi, corteggiare la donna altrui, attribuendo solo a lei la colpa di conseguenza?
> (anche senza scomodare i comandamenti, io sono ateo...).
> Non sto dicendo se è divertente o meno, certo che lo è. E per entrambi.
> ...


Io apposta ho specificato che ci vuole il culo di trovare l'usa&getta e non la cozza....se non hai i "mezzi" per mettere a posto la futura cozza...

comunque amico se ti sei illuso/a di aver trovato l'usa&getta che se trasforma cozza, lo stesso tutto ricade solo su di te...

c'e' poco da fare....e poi fare discorsi morali o etici sull'amante, per me non ha senso...non e' detto che poi siano cattive persone al punto da far marcire una societa'...la societa' va rimoralizzata dalla corruzione,evasione etcetc ed i peggio so' quelli che vanno tutte le domeniche in chiesa, fidati...


----------



## zanna (11 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :up:


:ira:


----------



## Sterminator (11 Febbraio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Ho avuto una storia con una donna sposata. Provato senso di responsabilità? Nemmeno un po'. Pensavo ai figli, al marito? Niente. Ero più preoccupato del cagnolino che, per stare con me, lasciava solo. Ero molto preoccupato di lei, per i problemi che aveva. Mi parlava dei suoi problemi, compresi quelli con il marito. La trovavo una cosa normalissima. Se sei in amicizia con una persona ti interessi alla sua vita. Avrei trovato strano essere solo un pezzetto anonimo della sua vita. Se volessi solo sesso la pagherei una donna: sarebbe stato persino più economico.
> Poi ho conosciuto il marito, per caso e in modo del tutto imprevisto. UNa persona simpatica, a modo. Con tante debolezze...ma chi non ne ha? Responsabilità? Nemmeno un po'. Poi ho cominciato ad avere con il marito una conoscenza più stretta, e siamo diventati molto vicini. A questo punto non me la sono più sentita. Tanto che poi, c'è stato un tempo che sono uscito più spesso con il loro cagnolino che con uno dei due. Quell'uomo, quella famiglia, hanno smesso di essere una situazione astratta, generale, per diventare una situazione concreta. E qui la responsabilità è uscita. Pentito? No. Ma avrei sentito una colpa se da quella storia fosse uscito del dolore per qualcuno.
> E se quell'uomo non fosse stato a modo, non lo avessi trovato simpatico...avrei smesso? Non lo so.
> In una relazione uno non pensa di dover salvare il mondo o di risolvere qualcosa nell'universo. Si hanno già tanti problemi a livello individuale che immaginare una responsabilità generale mi pare troppo.
> ...


Infatti e' solo la traspozizione dall'astratto al reale che ti coinvolge e ti condiziona, oseno' come sostenevo...


----------



## Nocciola (11 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> La mia è una domanda di etica, nient'altro. in conseguenza di quanto scritto sopra da altri, mi interessa l'aspetto sociale del tradimento, se vogliamo intendere.
> E' etico, in sintesi, corteggiare la donna altrui, attribuendo solo a lei la colpa di conseguenza?
> (anche senza scomodare i comandamenti, io sono ateo...).
> Non sto dicendo se è divertente o meno, certo che lo è. E per entrambi.
> ...


.


----------



## danny (11 Febbraio 2014)

Quando è iniziata questa storia, non ho mai pensato a lui in termini di responsabilità, anzi, proprio lui non esisteva.
Le cose sono cambiate quando lui ha fatto il regalo a mia figlia.
Quando ha chiesto le foto di mia moglie incinta scattate da me.
Quando ha cominciato a pretendere di esserci stato nei momenti della vita con mia moglie in cui c'ero io solo perché lei glielo aveva raccontato.
Quando mia moglie l'ha lasciato e lui è arrivato con un altro cellulare in ditta.
Quando lei lo ha lasciato e lui le ha scritto una lettera romanticissima.
Quando ha cominciato a parlare di periodo che erano insieme (insieme dove? Sul telefono, al limite!) e di futuro sempre insieme.
A un certo punto lui è diventato quello che cercava spazio tra mia moglie e me, con in mezzo mia figlia.
Ecco, a quel punto mi sono incazzato.


----------



## Sterminator (11 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Quando è iniziata questa storia, non ho mai pensato a lui in termini di responsabilità, anzi, proprio lui non esisteva.
> Le cose sono cambiate quando lui ha fatto il regalo a mia figlia.
> Quando ha chiesto le foto di mia moglie incinta scattate da me.
> Quando ha cominciato a pretendere di esserci stato nei momenti della vita con mia moglie in cui c'ero io solo perché lei glielo aveva raccontato.
> ...


Secondo me, te dovevi strainkazza' ben prima cosi' anche tua moglie avrebbe avuto piu' pepe ar culo e magari sarebbe stata piu' autoritaria con il pirlone sapendo che tanto da casa nun arrivava nessuno a spaccargli le gambe ed a metterlo su una sedia a rotelle....

(ho esagerato?)...ahahah


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Aridaje.
> Perchè tu continui a nasconderti dopo un anno ?
> Perchè in nome della trasparenza e della sincerità tu non ci metti la faccia con tua moglie dicendole che un anno fa l'hai tradita per vendetta ?
> 
> ...


E aridaje lo dico io se permetti. Io faccio un certo tipo di discorso che a quanto pare non riesco a farti comprendere. Nel mentre tu "nuovamente" attacchi ( ok non attacchi volutamente) e continui un discorso che mette me e te al centro nel discorso. E posso anche risponderti, mica è un problema: Si io ho tradito, con motivazioni che tempo fa ho spiegato, e ancora ne pago lo scotto, ma sono consapevole di aver sbagliato, quindi non sbaglierò più. 

Puoi dire lo stesso tu? E anche il mio non è un attacco a te, ma se devo risponderti e basarmi su di noi, non mi resta altro che scriverti la risposta sopra. Ma siamo OT COMPLETAMENTE, perchè non stiamo seguendo una linea generale che ha come base i discorsi tuoi e di spider e le mie domande a VOI, stiamo, anzi stai rendendo tutto un fatto soggettivo mio e tuo, e nel contesto stai moralizzando tu parlando in questa maniera. Cosa che io sto cercando in tutte le maniere di evitare. 

Per essere più chiaro: nel momento in cui io scrivo che ho sbagliato e che non sbaglierò più ( che Dio lo voglia) sto combattendo la mia battaglia, magari non mettendoci la faccia e non facendo soffrire mia moglie, ma sto combattendo. Sono delle scelte, dei modi, chiamali come vuoi,anche codardia se a qualcuno può andar bene come termine, ma è la mia scelta, il mio modo la mia battaglia, il fine è comunque indirizzato a risolvere un errore che feci in condizioni tali da non riconoscermi come la persona che ero prima di essere stato tradito e la persona che sono adesso.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> ho letto tutto e provo a rispondere a Ultimo
> Io donna sposata ho una relazione con un single. Mi viene da pensare che per lui ci sarebbero zero problemi a vivere alla luce del sole la nostra relazione. Ovvio è che, per me e se vuole stare con me non lo può fare.
> Quindi credo che lui abbia zero colpa nel fatto che debba nascondersi.
> E' una condizione che accetta per me.
> ...



Sono stanco di scrivere che non mi riferisco al tuba e alla matraini. 

Ma in situazioni di tradimento come la loro. il tuba o chi per il tuba non può giustificarsi dicendo io sono single, non.può. Non può perchè non sono gli unici attori di una loro commedia, ci sono altri attori ignari a cui la persona che tradisce e quella con cui si tradisce non possono ignorare..! Sono consapevoli del danno che eventualmente queste persone ignare andrebbero incontro. Fossero ignari del danno che possono provocare se scoperti ok, lo capisco, ma non sono ignari sono consapevoli. E sono consapevoli che ci sono altre modalità per stare assieme. E ribadisco non mi riferisco al tuba e alla matraini.


----------



## free (11 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E aridaje lo dico io se permetti. Io faccio un certo tipo di discorso che a quanto pare non riesco a farti comprendere. Nel mentre tu "nuovamente" attacchi ( ok non attacchi volutamente) e continui un discorso che mette me e te al centro nel discorso. E posso anche risponderti, mica è un problema: Si io ho tradito, con motivazioni che tempo fa ho spiegato, e ancora ne pago lo scotto, ma sono consapevole di aver sbagliato, quindi non sbaglierò più.
> 
> Puoi dire lo stesso tu? E anche il mio non è un attacco a te, ma se devo risponderti e basarmi su di noi, non mi resta altro che scriverti la risposta sopra. Ma siamo OT COMPLETAMENTE, perchè non stiamo seguendo una linea generale che ha come base i discorsi tuoi e di spider e le mie domande a VOI, stiamo, anzi stai rendendo tutto un fatto soggettivo mio e tuo, e nel contesto stai moralizzando tu parlando in questa maniera. Cosa che io sto cercando in tutte le maniere di evitare.
> 
> Per essere più chiaro: nel momento in cui io scrivo che ho sbagliato e che non sbaglierò più ( che Dio lo voglia) sto combattendo la mia battaglia, magari non mettendoci la faccia e non facendo soffrire mia moglie, ma sto combattendo. Sono delle scelte, dei modi, chiamali come vuoi,anche codardia se a qualcuno può andar bene come termine, ma è la mia scelta, il mio modo la mia battaglia, il fine è comunque indirizzato a risolvere un errore che feci in condizioni tali da non riconoscermi come la persona che ero prima di essere stato tradito e la persona che sono adesso.



quindi secondo te se per es. un amante single innamorato va sotto casa dell'amata/o a esternare il suo amore a tutto il condominio, fa bene?
nel senso che così non si nasconde ma anzi mette in chiaro le cose e si prende le proprie responsabilità e anche quelle dell'altro/a?
non trasformandosi in un molestatore, beninteso, diciamo che ci va solo una volta


----------



## Sterminator (11 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono stanco di scrivere che non mi riferisco al tuba e alla matraini.
> 
> Ma in situazioni di tradimento come la loro. il tuba o chi per il tuba non può giustificarsi dicendo io sono single, non.può. Non può perchè non sono gli unici attori di una loro commedia, ci sono altri attori ignari a cui la persona che tradisce e quella con cui si tradisce non possono ignorare..! Sono consapevoli del danno che eventualmente queste persone ignare andrebbero incontro. Fossero ignari del danno che possono provocare se scoperti ok, lo capisco, ma non sono ignari sono consapevoli. E sono consapevoli che ci sono altre modalità per stare assieme. E ribadisco non mi riferisco al tuba e alla matraini.


NONE!...ahahah


----------



## Caciottina (11 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> quindi secondo te se per es. un amante single innamorato va sotto casa dell'amata/o a esternare il suo amore a tutto il condominio, fa bene?
> nel senso che così non si nasconde ma anzi mette in chiaro le cose e si prende le proprie responsabilità e anche quelle dell'altro/a?
> non trasformandosi in un molestatore, beninteso, diciamo che ci va solo una volta


non penso intendesse in modo cosi plateale.


----------



## danny (11 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Secondo me, te dovevi strainkazza' ben prima cosi' anche tua moglie avrebbe avuto piu' pepe ar culo e magari sarebbe stata piu' autoritaria con il pirlone sapendo che tanto da casa nun arrivava nessuno a spaccargli le gambe ed a metterlo su una sedia a rotelle....
> 
> (ho esagerato?)...ahahah


L'amante non ha grandi responsabilità nei confronti del marito quando  relaziona  solo con la donna, e non con la moglie o la madre intesi come ruolo.
Quando il rapporto è esclusivo tra due adulti, senza pretendere di entrare anche nella vita privata coniugale.
Figli, mariti, etc devono stare fuori in una relaziona clandestina. 
Non si deve parlare di futuro, ma considerare implicita una scadenza.
Un regalo alla figlia di lei... o le foto di lei quando era incinta sono sconfinamenti che prevedono un'assunzione di responsabilità dell'amante nel gioco delle parti. Se lui fa tutto questo è per sedare i sensi di colpa di lei, per convincerla di essere oltre che un amante l'anima gemella in dirittura d'arrivo.
E qui lui secondo me perde l'innocenza.


----------



## Fantastica (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Una domanda: pregasi rispondere*

Faccio una domanda _etica_: mettiamo caso che voi siate single (alla Tubarao, per capirci): nei panni dell'amante di una persona sposata, per onestà (e non perché abbiate progetti, attenzione), voi fareste in modo che il coniuge sapesse della relazione clandestina con voi?


----------



## danny (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Faccio una domanda _etica_: mettiamo caso che voi siate single (alla Tubarao, per capirci): nei panni dell'amante di una persona sposata, per onestà (e non perché abbiate progetti, attenzione), voi fareste in modo che il coniuge sapesse della relazione clandestina con voi?


Domanda retorica.
No.
Perché in una relazione clandestina non si è onesti, si tradisce.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> quindi secondo te se per es. un amante single innamorato va sotto casa dell'amata/o a esternare il suo amore a tutto il condominio, fa bene?
> nel senso che così non si nasconde ma anzi mette in chiaro le cose e si prende le proprie responsabilità e anche quelle dell'altro/a?
> non trasformandosi in un molestatore, beninteso, diciamo che ci va solo una volta



Free ma che stai a dire?

Quindi secondo te un single oppure una/o sposato che cercano un amante o cercano di far tradire se single oppure no sono cose giuste? Cioè io penso a me e di te che cazzo m'interessa? 

Per come scriveva non ricordo chi, eventualmente se proprio ( auahahahahahahaha) dobbiamo ragionarla, possiamo dare la condizionale a chi è single e l'ergastolo a chi è sposato. auahaaaaahah


Comunque si dare una certa responsabilità a secondo dei casi, si, sono D'accordo.


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Faccio una domanda _etica_: mettiamo caso che voi siate single (alla Tubarao, per capirci): nei panni dell'amante di una persona sposata, per onestà (e non perché abbiate progetti, attenzione), voi fareste in modo che il coniuge sapesse della relazione clandestina con voi?



NO.

Se sentissi tutta questa esigenza di onestà non ci finisco a letto, con lo sposato.
Oppure prima di finirci a letto gli dico "tesoro però guarda che appena abbiamo finito avviso tua moglie, sai com'è, per onestà".


----------



## free (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Faccio una domanda _etica_: mettiamo caso che voi siate single (alla Tubarao, per capirci): nei panni dell'amante di una persona sposata, per onestà (e non perché abbiate progetti, attenzione), voi fareste in modo che il coniuge sapesse della relazione clandestina con voi?



no, perchè poi potrei trovarmi moglie e parenti vari sotto casa...

invece se fossi innamoratissima sarebbe un grosso guaio...non lo renderei noto alla moglie, ma penso proprio che qualcosa tipo o la va o la spacca lo tenterei


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non penso intendesse in modo cosi plateale.


assolutamente. vabbè che sono mezzo rincoglionito , ma a sto punto proprio no.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> NONE!...ahahah




 sput!


----------



## disincantata (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Faccio una domanda _etica_: mettiamo caso che voi siate single (alla Tubarao, per capirci): nei panni dell'amante di una persona sposata, per onestà (e non perché abbiate progetti, attenzione), voi fareste in modo che il coniuge sapesse della relazione clandestina con voi?



Assolutamente no.

Tocca a lui parlarne alla moglie.

La parola onestà non è compatibile in questo caso, non sei stata onesta andandoci a letto quindi inutile farti scrupoli dopo.

Tra moglie e marito non mettere il dito................già ti sei presa il pipino.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Faccio una domanda _etica_: mettiamo caso che voi siate single (alla Tubarao, per capirci): nei panni dell'amante di una persona sposata, per onestà (e non perché abbiate progetti, attenzione), voi fareste in modo che il coniuge sapesse della relazione clandestina con voi?


Io si, e francamente non lo so se sarebbe giusto. però! una cosa la so con certezza, i prossimi traditori sapendo che l'andazzo è quello che se si viene sputtanati son cazzi amari.... bhe son sicuro che, o i tradimenti sarebbe meglio nascosti, o che diminuirebbero drasticamente. :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Faccio una domanda _etica_: mettiamo caso che voi siate single (alla Tubarao, per capirci): nei panni dell'amante di una persona sposata, per onestà (e non perché abbiate progetti, attenzione), voi fareste in modo che il coniuge sapesse della relazione clandestina con voi?


Ma è una domanda seria? Cioè, seria, vera?


----------



## Fantastica (11 Febbraio 2014)

Allora, i vostri NO, dicono che chi si accompagna in qualità di amante a un traditore NON è responsabile. Punto.


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Allora, i vostri NO, dicono che chi si accompagna in qualità di amante a un traditore NON è responsabile. Punto.



ma secondo te, uno/a va con una persona sposata perchè si sente responsabile e deve spargere questo eccesso di responsabilità?
prima ti sublimo e poi avviso il tuo coniuge?
Ma che senso ha... puoi dire quel che vuoi su chi fa l'amante, ma chi avesse risposto di sì avrebbe dimostrato non di essere responsabile, ma un filino fuori di testa... dai...


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2014)

sta discussione sta diventando surreale :carneval:


----------



## Gatta80 (11 Febbraio 2014)

Ragazzi sono sparita ma vi leggo sempre, in particolare appena ho un minuto leggo il 3d aperto da Lolapal, che mi sta offrendo moltissimi spunti di riflessione. La mia decisione l'ho presa, e vi sto mantenendo fede (se non fosse chiaro, ho tagliato ogni contatto con l'altro) e ho intrapreso un percorso di comprensione di me stessa e di quanto successo, nel quale la vicenda e le sensazioni, i dubbi, le emozioni espresse da Lolapal (che in alcuni, molti casi sono esattamente i miei), insieme ai vostri interventi, stanno giocando un ruolo rilevante.
Vi ringrazio, tutti..


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Allora, i vostri NO, dicono che chi si accompagna in qualità di amante a un traditore NON è responsabile. Punto.


Falso. perchè indirettamente e anche direttamente spesso e volentieri ci sono traditi, figli madri dei traditi e pure dei traditori ecc ecc che ne pagano le conseguenze, e credimi Fantastica, son sicuro che chi si si accompagna in qualità di amante non ignora il danno che provoca. 
E visto che il tutto è una conseguenza di sbagli, ( e fino ad adesso il tradimento non è una sega e non è un ditalino: tipo degli assoli eh...! non facciamo i maligni pensando all'accompagnamento) sbagli consapevoli, allora chi sbaglia, ha sbagliato, semplice. In questo caso e in qualsiasi caso sono sempre in due.


----------



## Fantastica (11 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> ma secondo te, uno/a va con una persona sposata perchè si sente responsabile e deve spargere questo eccesso di responsabilità?
> prima ti sublimo e poi avviso il tuo coniuge?
> Ma che senso ha... puoi dire quel che vuoi su chi fa l'amante, ma chi avesse risposto di sì avrebbe dimostrato non di essere responsabile, ma un filino fuori di testa... dai...


Ultimo è fuori di testa.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ultimo è fuori di testa.



ahahahahahahaha vedrai quanti verdi ti arriveranno. Per merito mio. :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fantastica (11 Febbraio 2014)

La mia domanda era provocatoria.
Io sono assolutamente convinta che la responsabilità di un tradimento è totalmente a carico di chi tradisce. Totalmente. Altrimenti, tutti coloro che da single si accoppiano a un coniuge dovrebbero fare in modo che il coniuge sapesse.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> La mia domanda era provocatoria.
> *Io sono assolutamente convinta che la responsabilità di un tradimento è totalmente a carico di chi tradisce. *Totalmente. Altrimenti, tutti coloro che da single si accoppiano a un coniuge dovrebbero fare in modo che il coniuge sapesse.


Questo è chiaro.


----------



## Tubarao (11 Febbraio 2014)

Scusate però.

Assodato che togliamo dal paniere:

Disadattate.
Tradite vogliose di rivincita.
Cerebrolese vogliose di esperienze.
Pericolose che aspettano solo te per mettere fine al loro matrimonio.
Varie ed eventuali.


Rimangono solo DONNE, che usando sale in zucca, facendo la pesa dei pro e dei contro, decidono, in piena libertà di fare sesso con un uomo diverso dal compagno, e, e questo vorrei fosse sottolineato e marchiato col fuoco, SENZA NULLA TOGLIERE ALLO STESSO. Perchè il terzo dovrebbe sentirsi responsabile di invadere spazi, CHE COMUNQUE, COME E' GIUSTO CHE SIA, GLI SONO PRECLUSI.


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Sono*



Fantastica ha detto:


> La mia domanda era provocatoria.
> Io sono assolutamente convinta che la responsabilità di un tradimento è totalmente a carico di chi tradisce. Totalmente. Altrimenti, tutti coloro che da single si accoppiano a un coniuge dovrebbero fare in modo che il coniuge sapesse.


Sono d'accordissimo.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> La mia domanda era provocatoria.
> Io sono assolutamente convinta che la responsabilità di un tradimento è totalmente a carico di chi tradisce. Totalmente. Altrimenti, tutti coloro che da single si accoppiano a un coniuge dovrebbero fare in modo che il coniuge sapesse.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Questo è chiaro.



Quindi il single è quella persona che non deve nel caso del tradimento prendersi responsabilità etiche e morali conscio del danno che provocherebbe se si venisse a sapere del tradimento? 

Francamente io non la penso così, ma rispetto l'opinione contraria alla mia.


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Ma*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Quindi il single è quella persona che non deve nel caso del tradimento prendersi responsabilità etiche e morali conscio del danno che provocherebbe se si venisse a sapere del tradimento?
> 
> Francamente io non la penso così, ma rispetto l'opinione contraria alla mia.


Parliamone.Io conosco una,mi dice che è impegnata,però ha la mutanda molto perturbata....cosa dovrei fare?lasciar stare anche se gli sgonfierei le natiche?


----------



## Sterminator (11 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> L'amante non ha grandi responsabilità nei confronti del marito quando  relaziona  solo con la donna, e non con la moglie o la madre intesi come ruolo.
> Quando il rapporto è esclusivo tra due adulti, senza pretendere di entrare anche nella vita privata coniugale.
> Figli, mariti, etc devono stare fuori in una relaziona clandestina.
> Non si deve parlare di futuro, ma considerare implicita una scadenza.
> ...


Ma scusa, il pirlone puo' anche richiedere le foto di tua moglie quando era incinta o altro, ma doveva rifiutare ed imporsi...

se anche avesse rifiutato con l'aiutino del temere la tua reazione qualora lo venissi a sapere, chissenefrega....

dopo un po' il pirlone se stanca....


----------



## Sterminator (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Faccio una domanda _etica_: mettiamo caso che voi siate single (alla Tubarao, per capirci): nei panni dell'amante di una persona sposata, per onestà (e non perché abbiate progetti, attenzione), voi fareste in modo che il coniuge sapesse della relazione clandestina con voi?


Hai una domanda di riserva?...ahahah


----------



## Sterminator (11 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> sput!


a te e soret'...ahahah


----------



## Fantastica (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Assodato che...*

... il single che s'accoppia al traditore è responsabile della sua vita, così come il coniuge traditore della sua, qui stiamo disquisendo con grande finezza del nulla.
Io però vorrei dire a chi ha scritto di essere rimasto scioccato dall'affermazione della moglie traditrice che diceva:
"ma ti lamenti? ed io cosa dovrei dire che ho perso tutto e non mi è rimasto più nulla?" che questa donna ha detto una cosa molto molto profonda...
Il traditore porta un peso molto più grande di quello del tradito. Certo, sto parlando di persone, non di portatori di genitali.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Parliamone.Io conosco una,mi dice che è impegnata,però ha la mutanda molto perturbata....cosa dovrei fare?lasciar stare anche se gli sgonfierei le natiche?



Ok parliamone. 

Ne possiamo parlare come e io fossi il figlio di una donna che tu hai scopato e che adesso è separata per colpa tua? 

Si, hai letto bene Clà, per colpa tua, perchè mia madre ha scopato con te, con te che sei single, e intanto la mia vita va avanti con una famiglia dove vedo mio padre ogni tanto quando invece ero abituato a svegliarmi con lui e ad addormentarmi andando prima a baciare entrambi i miei genitori.

Si Clà, lascia che io ti becchi, hai rovinato tu e mia madre la mia vita.


Modifica: quando mi leggi non guardare l'avatar.


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> La mia domanda era provocatoria.
> Io sono assolutamente convinta che la responsabilità di un tradimento è totalmente a carico di chi tradisce. Totalmente. Altrimenti, tutti coloro che da single si accoppiano a un coniuge dovrebbero fare in modo che il coniuge sapesse.


Quoto e approvo


----------



## Sterminator (11 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> L'amante ha sempre la sua parte di responsabilità, visto che contribuisce al tradimento.
> Il fatto che non abbia legami affettivi con il tradito o la tradita è irrilevante. Sono sempre altri esseri umani a cui sarebbe dovuto rispetto e la non invasione dei loro spazi, come è stato già scritto...


Uh Gesu'...ma in quegli spazi non entri facendo la spaccata col furgone....

te bussi...te aprono e te fanno entra', cribbio...

ahahah


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Ma*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ok parliamone.
> 
> Ne possiamo parlare come e io fossi il figlio di una donna che tu hai scopato e che adesso è separata per colpa tua?
> 
> ...


Il problema è tua madre non io.Se tua madre andava con un mulo ti incazzavi con il mulo?con chi è andata è irrilevante,poteva pure non sapere,e tua madre che ha tradito tuo padre,e il vostro nucleo familiare.No?


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il problema è tua madre non io.Se tua madre andava con un mulo ti incazzavi con il mulo?con chi è andata è irrilevante,poteva pure non sapere,e tua madre che ha tradito tuo padre,e il vostro nucleo familiare.No?



mi pare ovvio


----------



## zanna (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... il single che s'accoppia al traditore è responsabile della sua vita, così come il coniuge traditore della sua, qui stiamo disquisendo con grande finezza del nulla.
> *Io però vorrei dire a chi ha scritto di essere rimasto scioccato dall'affermazione della moglie traditrice che diceva:
> "ma ti lamenti? ed io cosa dovrei dire che ho perso tutto e non mi è rimasto più nulla?" che questa donna ha detto una cosa molto molto profonda...*
> Il traditore porta un peso molto più grande di quello del tradito. Certo, sto parlando di persone, non di portatori di genitali.


Dipende dai punti di vista carissima ... una frase del genere la poteva dire benissimo pure un marito tradito sarebbe stata per te una cosa molto molto profonda?


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il problema è tua madre non io.Se tua madre andava con un mulo ti incazzavi con il mulo?con chi è andata è irrilevante,poteva pure non sapere,e tua madre che ha tradito tuo padre,e il vostro nucleo familiare.No?


Bhe si certo, questo se mia madre avesse scopato con un animale, tu non sei animale, tu sei dotato di intelletto e sai bene che per colpa del tuo uccello hai rovinato la mia vita. 

Però ti capisco, capisco bene che il tuo uccello valga molto di più della mia condizione di figlio che vuole una famiglia unita, magari una famiglia dove mia madre e mio padre potevano un giorno riuscire a parlarsi e risolversi i problemi, tu invece mi hai rovinato per sempre. Tu mi stai insegnando che se io da grande fossi single posso rovinare la vita a quei figli dove le coppie risolvono i problemi scopando e tradendo il marito. E io invece voglio ragionare con la testa non con l'uccello.


----------



## zanna (11 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Ragazzi sono sparita ma vi leggo sempre, in particolare appena ho un minuto leggo il 3d aperto da Lolapal, che mi sta offrendo moltissimi spunti di riflessione. La mia decisione l'ho presa, e vi sto mantenendo fede (se non fosse chiaro, ho tagliato ogni contatto con l'altro) e ho intrapreso un percorso di comprensione di me stessa e di quanto successo, nel quale la vicenda e le sensazioni, i dubbi, le emozioni espresse da Lolapal (che in alcuni, molti casi sono esattamente i miei), insieme ai vostri interventi, stanno giocando un ruolo rilevante.
> Vi ringrazio, tutti..


Forse vi era sfuggito ... dai su fate pace ... offro io


----------



## Tubarao (11 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> L'amante ha sempre la sua parte di responsabilità, visto che contribuisce al tradimento.
> Il fatto che non abbia legami affettivi con il tradito o la tradita è irrilevante. Sono sempre altri esseri umani a cui sarebbe dovuto rispetto e la non invasione dei loro spazi, come è stato già scritto...


Posso dire una cosa ? 

Quando le condizioni sono quelle che ho descritto nel mio post prima di questo, ragionare così equivale a gettare anni di emancipazione femminile al cesso.


----------



## mic (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Scusate però.
> 
> Assodato che togliamo dal paniere:
> 
> ...


Quoto. Anche nel tradire, un po' di rispetto ci vuole.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe si certo, questo se mia madre avesse scopato con un animale, tu non sei animale, tu sei dotato di intelletto e sai bene che per colpa del tuo uccello hai rovinato la mia vita.
> 
> Però ti capisco, capisco bene che il tuo uccello valga molto di più della mia condizione di figlio che vuole una famiglia unita, magari una famiglia dove mia madre e mio padre potevano un giorno riuscire a parlarsi e risolversi i problemi, tu invece mi hai rovinato per sempre. Tu mi stai insegnando che se io da grande fossi single posso rovinare la vita a quei figli dove le coppie risolvono i problemi scopando e tradendo il marito. E io invece voglio ragionare con la testa non con l'uccello.


Scusa Ultimo, ma tua madre pure ha un cervello, sai?


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*No*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe si certo, questo se mia madre avesse scopato con un animale, tu non sei animale, tu sei dotato di intelletto e sai bene che per colpa del tuo uccello hai rovinato la mia vita.
> 
> Però ti capisco, capisco bene che il tuo uccello valga molto di più della mia condizione di figlio che vuole una famiglia unita, magari una famiglia dove mia madre e mio padre potevano un giorno riuscire a parlarsi e risolversi i problemi, tu invece mi hai rovinato per sempre. Tu mi stai insegnando che se io da grande fossi single posso rovinare la vita a quei figli dove le coppie risolvono i problemi scopando e tradendo il marito. E io invece voglio ragionare con la testa non con l'uccello.


No,dico che dovresti prendertela con tua madre e basta.Secondo me.


----------



## Sterminator (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Posso dire una cosa ?
> 
> Quando le condizioni sono quelle che ho descritto nel mio post prima di questo, ragionare così equivale a gettare anni di emancipazione femminile al cesso.


So' i risultati della gestione alla cazzo dell'emancipazione....

se so' illuse che dalla sera alla mattina avrebbero avuto lo stesso potere e diciamo impunita' dell'uomo e se so scatenate...

poi quando vanno a sbattere contro i muri, si accorgono che manco avevano i freni....ahahah


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa Ultimo, ma tua madre pure ha un cervello, sai?


Dove ho scritto che non ha un cervello? 

Nei post passati ho scritto che si, volendo possiamo anche parlare di responsabilità maggiori. Ma che il single ne sia esente assolutamente no.


----------



## mic (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Posso dire una cosa ?
> 
> Quando le condizioni sono quelle che ho descritto nel mio post prima di questo, ragionare così equivale a gettare anni di emancipazione femminile al cesso.


Scusa tuba, ma questo è poco rilevante ora. Si tratta sempre di scelte fatte consapevolmente e nel rispetto di limiti oltre i quali non si vuole andare. Quelli che tu hai postato sono ottimali se si vuol tradire.


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa Ultimo, ma tua madre pure ha un cervello, sai?





oscuro ha detto:


> No,dico che dovresti prendertela con tua madre e basta.Secondo me.


infatti, altrimenti parliamo di una incapace di intendere e di volere.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,dico che dovresti prendertela con tua madre e basta.Secondo me.



Ci stiamo ripetendo o sbaglio?

Forse non gradisci che per me tu sei l'uomo che ha anche la sua parte di responsabilità nell'avermi tolto la famiglia? 

Ti fa male pensarmi mentre la notte piango di nascosto a mia madre per colpa anche tua? 
Ti fa male pensarmi che anche per colpa tua ,ma soprattutto di mia madre adesso mio padre soffre e io assieme a lui. Io che volevo soltanto crescere spensierato e pot4endo abbracciare mio padre quando torna dal lavoro. Adesso non posso più farlo.


----------



## Sterminator (11 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ci stiamo ripetendo o sbaglio?
> 
> Forse non gradisci che per me tu sei l'uomo che ha anche la sua parte di responsabilità nell'avermi tolto la famiglia?
> 
> ...


Tutto quello che vuoi, ma convincitene che il tuo obiettivo e' sbajato...


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Io*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ci stiamo ripetendo o sbaglio?
> 
> Forse non gradisci che per me tu sei l'uomo che ha anche la sua parte di responsabilità nell'avermi tolto la famiglia?
> 
> ...


Tu madre è un pò mignotta io o un altro sarebbe stato uguale....no?


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Tutto quello che vuoi, ma convincitene che il tuo obiettivo e' sbajato...



perchè?


----------



## perplesso (11 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Ragazzi sono sparita ma vi leggo sempre, in particolare appena ho un minuto leggo il 3d aperto da Lolapal, che mi sta offrendo moltissimi spunti di riflessione. La mia decisione l'ho presa, e vi sto mantenendo fede (se non fosse chiaro, ho tagliato ogni contatto con l'altro) e ho intrapreso un percorso di comprensione di me stessa e di quanto successo, nel quale la vicenda e le sensazioni, i dubbi, le emozioni espresse da Lolapal (che in alcuni, molti casi sono esattamente i miei), insieme ai vostri interventi, stanno giocando un ruolo rilevante.
> Vi ringrazio, tutti..


contento che tu abbia trovato qualcuno sulla tua stessa lunghezza d'onda emotiva


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu madre è un pò mignotta io o un altro sarebbe stato uguale....no?



ahahaahhah aò o facciamo una commedia dove non cambiamo gli attori o no se ne fa più nulla! o per caso sto cominciando a farti capire che vuoi o non vuoi se anche tu l'artefice del mio dolore? 

Clà anche io do maggiori responsabilità a mia madre, ma credimi, e credimi sul serio, mia madre se ha scopato ha scopato con una persona, non con un animale che non conosce il significato di famiglia con figli. Quindi la sua responsabilità esiste, altrimenti mia madre con chi ha scopato? con lo spirito santo?


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2014)

*In onore di stermy*

Me ne vado al bar.


----------



## Sterminator (11 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Certo ma non è uno spazio solo di quella persona, dunque non è la sola che dovrebbe decidere.
> Questo l'amante lo sa bene...e non gliene frega molto.


Ma a maggior ragione sei tu che dovresti tutelare questi spazi non facendo entrare l'estraneo o perlomeno avere le palle di farlo rimanere nell'anticamera anziche' farlo gira' pe' casa....dai...


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> ahahaahhah aò o facciamo una commedia dove non cambiamo gli attori o no se ne fa più nulla! o per caso sto cominciando a farti capire che vuoi o non vuoi se anche tu l'artefice del mio dolore?
> 
> Clà anche io do maggiori responsabilità a mia madre, ma credimi, e credimi sul serio, mia madre se ha scopato ha scopato con una persona, non con un animale che non conosce il significato di famiglia con figli. Quindi la sua responsabilità esiste, altrimenti mia madre con chi ha scopato? con lo spirito santo?


Si cla ma quanta responsabilità gli vuoi dare?Tua madre va in un privè,gira con le chiappe di fuori,il primo che capita gli pianta un pisellone fra le natiche e tu li a dirgli che se la famiglia si è sfasciata è anche colpa sua?


----------



## Sterminator (11 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> perchè?


Non stai "assolvendo" tua madre?


----------



## Sterminator (11 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Me ne vado al bar.


e restace...ahahah


----------



## Fantastica (11 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Dipende dai punti di vista carissima ... una frase del genere la poteva dire benissimo pure un marito tradito sarebbe stata per te una cosa molto molto profonda?


Posso dirla tutta per intero? Il tradito, la tradita se lo sono non è per caso. Non è MAI per caso. Chi è tradito è riconsegnato a se stesso. E farà i conti con se stesso, uomo o donna non cambia la sostanza. La sostanza è che se tu, tradito/a pensi di essere colui che ha subito un torto (stiamo sempre parlando di persone e non di portatori di genitali) e quindi di essere assolto, tu meriti di essere tradito ancor di più, perché si vede che non ti basta.
Chi da tradito per prima cosa si sente offeso non amava prima e ora ama ancora meno. Prima credeva di possedere qualcuno, ora ruggisce perché la rivelazione che non lo possiede più gli fa tremare la terra sotti i piedi. Ma viviamo in perenni terremoti. Io lodo il tradimento che svela la realtà.


----------



## zanna (11 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> perchè?


Forse perchè tenti/amo in un modo o nell'altro di alleggerire da una parte e appesantire l'altra. Il che è umanissimo di per se ma ingiusto. Ossia quando ho scoperto il tutto ho iniziato a distribuire colpe un pò io, un pò altri, un pò altre e per lei per quanto mi sforzassi non avevo più nulla ... ma è normale l'amo daltronde. Poi con il passare del tempo ho capito chi aveva fatto lo "sbaglio" ... la legge della domanda e dell'offerta o se vuoi il detto "domandare è lecito e rispondere è cortesia" ... già rispondere! Si può pure dire di no per l'egida di zeus ... forse allora non mi amava abbastanza per dire di no ...


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*E no*



Fantastica ha detto:


> Posso dirla tutta per intero? Il tradito, la tradita se lo sono non è per caso. Non è MAI per caso. Chi è tradito è riconsegnato a se stesso. E farà i conti con se stesso, uomo o donna non cambia la sostanza. La sostanza è che se tu, tradito/a pensi di essere colui che ha subito un torto (stiamo sempre parlando di persone e non di portatori di genitali) e quindi di essere assolto, tu meriti di essere tradito ancor di più, perché si vede che non ti basta.
> Chi da tradito per prima cosa si sente offeso non amava prima e ora ama ancora meno. Prima credeva di possedere qualcuno, ora ruggisce perché la rivelazione che non lo possiede più gli fa tremare la terra sotti i piedi. Ma viviamo in perenni terremoti. Io lodo il tradimento che svela la realtà.


E no,qui non ci siamo.Non c'è mai un buon motivo per essere traditi.C'è la parola.No non sono proprio d'accrdo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Posso dirla tutta per intero? Il tradito, la tradita se lo sono non è per caso. Non è MAI per caso. Chi è tradito è riconsegnato a se stesso. E farà i conti con se stesso, uomo o donna non cambia la sostanza. La sostanza è che se tu, tradito/a pensi di essere colui che ha subito un torto (stiamo sempre parlando di persone e non di portatori di genitali) e quindi di essere assolto, *tu meriti di essere tradito ancor di più*, perché si vede che non ti basta.
> Chi da tradito per prima cosa si sente offeso non amava prima e ora ama ancora meno. Prima credeva di possedere qualcuno, ora ruggisce perché la rivelazione che non lo possiede più gli fa tremare la terra sotti i piedi. Ma viviamo in perenni terremoti. Io lodo il tradimento che svela la realtà.


Fanta... ti offendi se ti mando a cagare?
Ma... in amicizia, eh?
perchè sta cosa mi fa scattare il 'vai a cagare', mica perchè l'hai scritta tu.
Potrebbe avela scritta pure San Francesco, che ammiro tanto.


----------



## zanna (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Posso dirla tutta per intero? *Il tradito, la tradita se lo sono non è per caso. Non è MAI per caso. Chi è tradito è riconsegnato a se stesso. E farà i conti con se stesso, uomo o donna non cambia la sostanza. La sostanza è che se tu, tradito/a pensi di essere colui che ha subito un torto (stiamo sempre parlando di persone e non di portatori di genitali) e quindi di essere assolto, tu meriti di essere tradito ancor di più, perché si vede che non ti basta.*
> Chi da tradito per prima cosa si sente offeso non amava prima e ora ama ancora meno. Prima credeva di possedere qualcuno, ora ruggisce perché la rivelazione che non lo possiede più gli fa tremare la terra sotti i piedi. Ma viviamo in perenni terremoti. Io lodo il tradimento che svela la realtà.


Non capisco da deve viene questo tuo convincimento ... io invece non accetto il tradimento perchè anche se avessi dovuto meritarmelo (cosa che francamente non penso) ... la/il [dato che parliamo di persone e non di portatori di genitali (me la spiegherai a bocce ferme)] moglie/marito prima si cavano gentilmente dalle palle poi fanno quello che cazzo gli pare ... poi sul fatto che chi è tradito è riconsegnato a se stesso ... LP

Edit sul neretto risponderei con un marcato 'e sti cazzi


----------



## disincantata (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E no,qui non ci siamo.Non c'è mai un buon motivo per essere traditi.C'è la parola.No non sono proprio d'accordo.



:up::up::up:


Infatti, prendi e te ne vai dove e con chi vuoi.


----------



## Tubarao (11 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> per il mio discorso invece quello che pensi tu (ipotetica moglie sposata) per me,(ventuale amante )è relativo.la mia responsabilità è verso me stesso *e la consapevolezza di entrare in una coppia* e di essere comunque uno che dovrà nascondersi perfrequentarti


E' questo il punto Minerva. Alle condizioni che ho descritto più volte, IO NON ENTRO IN UNA COPPIA.


----------



## disincantata (11 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Fanta... ti offendi se ti mando a cagare?
> Ma... in amicizia, eh?
> perchè sta cosa mi fa scattare il 'vai a cagare', mica perchè l'hai scritta tu.
> Potrebbe averla scritta pure San Francesco, che ammiro tanto.



Io lo avevo pensato ma non sapevo come esprimerlo senza offendere.

Come si fa a generalizzare anche su questo non lo so.

Mi riconsegni a me stesso se hai il coraggio di parlare e lasciarmi, non di farti una doppia vita continuando a scopare 'anche' con me ed a far finta o addirittura sostenere che l'amante era altro e che tu vuoi restare con me, mavaffanculo bastardodentro.


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Appunto*



disincantata ha detto:


> :up::up::up:
> 
> 
> Infatti, prendi e te ne vai dove e con chi vuoi.


Nessuno merita tradito,si può meritare di essere lasciati.


----------



## Sterminator (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Posso dirla tutta per intero? Il tradito, la tradita se lo sono non è per caso. Non è MAI per caso. Chi è tradito è riconsegnato a se stesso. E farà i conti con se stesso, uomo o donna non cambia la sostanza. La sostanza è che se tu, tradito/a pensi di essere colui che ha subito un torto (stiamo sempre parlando di persone e non di portatori di genitali) e quindi di essere assolto, tu meriti di essere tradito ancor di più, perché si vede che non ti basta.
> Chi da tradito per prima cosa si sente offeso non amava prima e ora ama ancora meno. Prima credeva di possedere qualcuno, ora ruggisce perché la rivelazione che non lo possiede più gli fa tremare la terra sotti i piedi. Ma viviamo in perenni terremoti. Io lodo il tradimento che svela la realtà.


????

ohibo'...

traduco:

macheminchiadici, ahhhhhh?....

....ahahah


----------



## Fantastica (11 Febbraio 2014)

Dobbiamo intenderci sulla parola "meritare". Non è qui questione di un uomo dio o di una donna dea che tutto possono e quindi si sentono investiti di OGNI responsabilità. E' questione di lasciare anche che le cose, se accadono, abbiano un qualche significato per la nostra vita e che questo significato sia un po' più "alto" della bega tra tradito e traditore. 
Non intendevo cioè affatto dire che il tradito è COLPEVOLE del tradimento (ho anzi detto che il traditore è TOTALMENTE responsabile di quello che fa). Ma se ho sposato una testa di cazzo, quello è affar mio. E chi mi ha tradito si svela nell'avermi tradito. Questo è.


----------



## Homer (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Posso dirla tutta per intero? Il tradito, la tradita se lo sono non è per caso. Non è MAI per caso. Chi è tradito è riconsegnato a se stesso. E farà i conti con se stesso, uomo o donna non cambia la sostanza. La sostanza è che se tu, tradito/a pensi di essere colui che ha subito un torto (stiamo sempre parlando di persone e non di portatori di genitali) e quindi di essere assolto, tu meriti di essere tradito ancor di più, perché si vede che non ti basta.
> Chi da tradito per prima cosa si sente offeso non amava prima e ora ama ancora meno. Prima credeva di possedere qualcuno, ora ruggisce perché la rivelazione che non lo possiede più gli fa tremare la terra sotti i piedi. Ma viviamo in perenni terremoti. Io lodo il tradimento che svela la realtà.


Cha cagata galattica che hai scritto, da te non me l'aspettavo. :condom::condom:


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Fantastica*



Fantastica ha detto:


> Dobbiamo intenderci sulla parola "meritare". Non è qui questione di un uomo dio o di una donna dea che tutto possono e quindi si sentono investiti di OGNI responsabilità. E' questione di lasciare anche che le cose, se accadono, abbiano un qualche significato per la nostra vita e che questo significato sia un po' più "alto" della bega tra tradito e traditore.
> Non intendevo cioè affatto dire che il tradito è COLPEVOLE del tradimento (ho anzi detto che il traditore è TOTALMENTE responsabile di quello che fa). Ma se ho sposato una testa di cazzo, quello è affar mio. E chi mi ha tradito si svela nell'avermi tradito. Questo è.


Se hai sposato un testa di cazzo,puoi lasciarlo serenamente,non c'è bisogno di rendere cornuto un testa di cazzo,no?


----------



## Caciottina (11 Febbraio 2014)

*anche*

galimberti dice qualcosa del genere.....


----------



## zanna (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> galimberti dice qualcosa del genere.....


Ossia?


----------



## Sterminator (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Dobbiamo intenderci sulla parola "meritare". Non è qui questione di un uomo dio o di una donna dea che tutto possono e quindi si sentono investiti di OGNI responsabilità. E' questione di lasciare anche che le cose, se accadono, abbiano un qualche significato per la nostra vita e che questo significato sia un po' più "alto" della bega tra tradito e traditore.
> Non intendevo cioè affatto dire che il tradito è COLPEVOLE del tradimento (ho anzi detto che il traditore è TOTALMENTE responsabile di quello che fa). Ma se ho sposato una testa di cazzo, quello è affar mio. E chi mi ha tradito si svela nell'avermi tradito. Questo è.


ehhhh?...

aspe', rileggo...ahahah


----------



## Sterminator (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> galimberti dice qualcosa del genere.....


Va che te querela...ahahahah

ocio...ahahah


----------



## Caciottina (11 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ossia?


non e' proprio la stessa cosa, ma in parole povere dice che chi tradisce deve lasciare il tradimento cosi come e', crudo freddo e acttivo, senza scusarsi, o voler essere assolto, mentre invece chi viene tradito dovrebbe capire il gesto, che e' un atto che porta il traditore a doversi ricongiunmgere con se stesso e riprendersi l io. e se si arriva al tradimento per far si che cio avvenga, allora ben venga.....
il tradimento e' un invenzione dell uomo.


----------



## Fantastica (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se hai sposato un testa di cazzo,puoi lasciarlo serenamente,non c'è bisogno di rendere cornuto un testa di cazzo,no?


No, la testa di cazzo è il traditore!


----------



## zanna (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non e' proprio la stessa cosa, ma in parole povere dice che chi tradisce deve lasciare il tradimento cosi come e', crudo freddo e acttivo, senza scusarsi, o voler essere assolto, mentre invece chi viene tradito dovrebbe capire il gesto, che e' un atto che porta il traditore a doversi ricongiunmgere con se stesso e riprendersi l io. e se si arriva al tradimento per far si che cio avvenga, allora ben venga.....
> il tradimento e' un invenzione dell uomo.


Non è che proprio non ho capito un caxxo ... ma manca poco ...


----------



## Caciottina (11 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Non è che proprio non ho capito un caxxo ... ma manca poco ...


ma oh, lo sto leggendo adesso, le cose dell amore......non e' facilissimo...e poi e' una presa a male, ma necessaria secondo me....


----------



## Sterminator (11 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Non è che proprio non ho capito un caxxo ... ma manca poco ...


Galimberti nun sara' un cornuto...e' ufficiale...

a Umbe' MI STAI DILUDENDO!...

ahahah


----------



## zanna (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma oh, lo sto leggendo adesso, le cose dell amore......non e' facilissimo...*e poi e' una presa a male, ma necessaria secondo me*....



Vabbeh leggo questa sera o domani pom


----------



## Sterminator (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma oh, lo sto leggendo adesso, le cose dell amore......non e' facilissimo...e poi e' una presa a male, ma necessaria secondo me....


"Le cose dell'amore"...boh non mi ricordo se ce l'ho e se l'ho letto...controllero'...

ma nun e' che lo stai a legge ar contrario?...ahahah


----------



## Caciottina (11 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> "Le cose dell'amore"...boh non mi ricordo se ce l'ho e se l'ho letto...controllero'...
> 
> ma nun e' che lo stai a legge ar contrario?...ahahah


no stermy.......cosi al contrario ci leggo solo i manga


----------



## Nocciola (11 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono stanco di scrivere che non mi riferisco al tuba e alla matraini.
> 
> Ma in situazioni di tradimento come la loro. il tuba o chi per il tuba non può giustificarsi dicendo io sono single, non.può. Non può perchè non sono gli unici attori di una loro commedia, ci sono altri attori ignari a cui la persona che tradisce e quella con cui si tradisce non possono ignorare..! Sono consapevoli del danno che eventualmente queste persone ignare andrebbero incontro. Fossero ignari del danno che possono provocare se scoperti ok, lo capisco, ma non sono ignari sono consapevoli. E sono consapevoli che ci sono altre modalità per stare assieme. E ribadisco non mi riferisco al tuba e alla matraini.



nememno io mi riferivo a loro


Fantastica ha detto:


> Faccio una domanda _etica_: mettiamo caso che voi siate single (alla Tubarao, per capirci): nei panni dell'amante di una persona sposata, per onestà (e non perché abbiate progetti, attenzione), voi fareste in modo che il coniuge sapesse della relazione clandestina con voi?


ma manco morta


Tubarao ha detto:


> Scusate però.
> 
> Assodato che togliamo dal paniere:
> 
> ...


quoto


----------



## Sterminator (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no stermy.......cosi al contrario ci leggo solo i manga


I manga?....

A me nun me piaceno manga pu' cazz....ahahah


----------



## Caciottina (11 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> I manga?....
> 
> A me nun me piaceno manga pu' cazz....ahahah


ahahahahaahaha, a me si.....specialmente one piece


----------



## marietto (11 Febbraio 2014)

*My Two Cents*

Mah... Io penso che i concetti di "colpa" e "responsabilità" siano due cose ben distinte.

In un tradimento la colpa, a mio parere, è sempre al 100% del traditore, senza se e senza ma.

Si potrà eventualmente discutere su di chi sia la colpa se la relazione è arrivata a un livello di dissesto tale da esprimere quell'evento, ma la soluzione "tradimento", per definizione inganno, è scelta unicamente dal traditore e la colpa di quella scelta è solo sua.

Per quanto riguarda la "responsabilità", per me ogni singola persona resta responsabile delle proprie azioni. Il che vuol dire che deve rispondere delle stesse a chiunque si ritenga da queste danneggiato o offeso, magari anche difendendo le proprie ragioni, se ritiene di averne.
E il concetto di responsabilità come sopra descritto si applica a ogni singola persona, quindi anche all'amante, che dovrà comunque rispondere a chi si ritiene danneggiato (tradito/a) se questi riterrà opportuno chiamarlo in causa.
Detto questo, se l'amante adotta una linea di condotta come quella descritta da Tubarao diventerà molto improbabile che si trovi ad essere "confrontato" dal tradito. Se il comportamento è quello dell'amante della moglie di Danny rischierà molto di più.
(rigorosamente IMHO)


----------



## Fantastica (11 Febbraio 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Mah... Io penso che i concetti di "colpa" e "responsabilità" siano due cose ben distinte.
> 
> In un tradimento la colpa, a mio parere, è sempre al 100% del traditore, senza se e senza ma.
> 
> ...


E se provassimo, per una volta, a uscire da questa maledetta tagliola del sistema della colpa? Ci provassimo a svestire dell'armatura cattolica?


----------



## Sterminator (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ahahahahaahaha, a me si.....specialmente one piece


aborrrrrrrroooo....ahahah


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> aborrrrrrrroooo....ahahah


Stermyyyyy


----------



## Fantastica (11 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Di fatto l'amante è "complice del reato".


Non è un reato.


----------



## Peretteo (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo Conte. La storia del non sei sposato non puoi capire non regge, anche perchè non ho vissuto tutta la mia vita esclusivamente da single.Ultimo, te lo ridico un'altra volta: NON HO CAPITO COSA VUOI CHIEDERMI.M'hai parlato di emancipazione della donna: hai tradito per vendetta e orgoglio ferito di masculo dicendo che l'avrebbe messa a 90 quando ne avrebbe avuto voglia..M'hai parlato essere cristallini e chiarezza: ti ho fatto notare che tu stesso hai risposto a chi ti chiedeva "perchè non lo dici a tua moglie del tradimento", te ne sei uscito con i soliti pipponi che i tre quarti dei traditori sciorinano qui dentro.La storia della confusione, della semi infermità mentale, del dolore, mi dispiace, ma non regge. Non ci si può ricostruire un imene morale o un filetto sulla cappella morale con queste scuse. Non a 40 anni.La mia non è una risposta-difesa. La mia è una constatazione. Vuoi sapere se quando ho presentato la Matraini a qualcuno dei miei amici ho detto che era una donna sposata ? No, perchè non era importante. Vuoi sapere se ho detto la verità laddove me lo hanno chiesto ? Si. Per lo stesso motivo. Nessun gioco a nascondino.


Facile così Ciccio. Alla luce del sole presentati dal marito dellq Matraini e digli che sei l‘amante di sua moglie e poi vienici a dire se non è importante.  ah no te lo deve chiedere lui. ma che stronzate.


----------



## marietto (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E se provassimo, per una volta, a uscire da questa maledetta tagliola del sistema della colpa? Ci provassimo a svestire dell'armatura cattolica?


non era inteso in un contesto di cattolicesimo. colpa nel senso di causare un evento (se non mi fermo allo stop e ti vengo contro con la macchina è "colpa" mia)


----------



## Fantastica (11 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> In senso stretto, direi di no, per fortuna.
> Moralmente forse si. Come ogni bugia, tradimento, omissione che si opera verso la persona che ci ama.
> 
> Sono punti di vista


Moralmente è deprecabile non confessarlo, non farlo capire, non dare mezzi al tradito di reagire da tradito, qualsiasi cosa voglia dire. Il fatto in sé, cioè l'accoppiamento con persona terza, è moralmente interessante solo per chi si accoppia con il terzo. Cosa che non riguarda la coppia, se non dopo che l'ignaro/a è stato edotto dell'accaduto.


----------



## Fantastica (11 Febbraio 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> colpa nel senso di causare un evento (se non mi fermo allo stop e ti vengo contro con la macchina è "colpa" mia)


Capito. Allora si chiama semplicemente responsabilità. E tu sei responsabile, come me, come chiunque, prima di tutto di te stesso. Prima-di-tutto. Prima. E comincerei da qui. Non dalla coppia. La coppia è qualcosa che comunque sono io ad aver voluto, proprio perché responsabile di me.


----------



## Peretteo (11 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> per il mio discorso invece quello che pensi tu (ipotetica moglie sposata) per me,(ventuale amante )è relativo.la mia responsabilità è verso me stesso e la consapevolezza di entrare in una coppia e di essere comunque uno che dovrà nascondersi perfrequentarti


non dire cazzate tu sei cerebrolesa e che se sei un'amante devi sottostare acriticamente alla situazione. altrimenti sai cosa è che succede? NON SI TROMBAAAAAAAA!!!!
e allora si sono cazzi!


----------



## disincantata (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non è un reato.



Lo pensi da sempre o sei un amante di uno sposato?

Se hai voglia di dirlo.

Magari lo hai scritto ma io non ho molta memoria, cosa che ormai trovo mi aiuti.

Non parlo che sia un 'reato', quello lo si sa, parlo delle colte del tradito che secondo te ci sono sempre, se ho capito bene.

Io non giudico certo per questioni religiose il tradimento, non so neppure come  sia la Chiesa del mio paese.

Giudico in base al male che un tradimento provoca non solo al tradito ma alla famiglia, nel mio caso.

E qui ne abbiamo letti parecchi simili, Circe, Diletta, Divina  Chedire.

Si, una colpa c'è, essersi fidate e non essere di natura ciniche e sospettose.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Lo pensi da sempre o sei un amante di uno sposato?
> 
> Se hai voglia di dirlo.
> 
> ...


Parli bene.
Facile del resto dire se ho sposato una testa di cazzo lo mollo no?
Il rospaccio da mandar giù è:
Come ho potuto io sposare una testa di cazzo?

E lì si che si vedono i sorci verdi.
Piuttosto di ammettere con serenità di essersi sbagliate
si preferisce 
passare la vita a odiare il proprio marito.

Che le dicevo io eh?
Smettila di sputtanare tuo marito con me
che ti fai la figura della cretina.


----------



## Peretteo (11 Febbraio 2014)

io sono stato un'amante. ho scelto di esserlo quando ho capito che il matrimonio della donna in questione non esisteva praticamente più. ovvio che non avrei detto nulla al marito ma se lui l'avesse saputo sia io che lei avremmo avuto una più che lineare risposta da dargli nel caso e senza nessuna paura. Del tipo :"non rompere il cazzo perché te la sei ampiamente cercata". Dubito che molti qui potrebbero fare la stessa cosa se non "mi prudeva la patatina o il prepuzio e me lo/a dovevo grattare".


----------



## marietto (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Capito. Allora si chiama semplicemente responsabilità. E tu sei responsabile, come me, come chiunque, prima di tutto di te stesso. Prima-di-tutto. Prima. E comincerei da qui. Non dalla coppia. La coppia è qualcosa che comunque sono io ad aver voluto, proprio perché responsabile di me.


causare un evento per negligenza o imprudenza credo si chiami proprio colpa.:smile:

Si tu sei responsabile di te stessa, e proprio per questo non solo delle tue scelte, ma anche delle tue azioni. E se queste azioni recano danno ad altri, puoi essere chiamata a risponderne.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Interessante diatriba. Se non ho compreso male, leggendo qua e là tra le pieghe del discorso con riferimenti personali, astraendo la questione dibattuta si potrebbe riassumere così:
> in una relazione extraconiugale, posto che la responsabilità si debba imputare maggiormente al coniuge traditore, all'amante si può imputare una qualche "colpa", secondo una valutazione puramente etica, oppure tutto sommato è da considerarsi privo di qualsiasi responsabilità, anche nel caso in cui la relazione che lo vede partecipe possa mettere in crisi un matrimonio o una famiglia?
> In poche parole l'amante è da considerarsi complice oppure no del coniuge traditore?
> Sempre secondo una pura valutazione etica e tutto sommato teorica.
> ...


Il mondo ma anche l'Italia è pieno di truffatori che vendono orologi falsi, pacchi che contengono computer vuoti. A chi li vendono? A persone che sono attirati dall'idea di fare un affare senza porsi il problema se quegli oggetti sono frutto di un furto.
Ci sono persone che sanno che è una truffa e non ci cascano.
Ci sono persone che non prenderebbero mai una cosa di cui non sono certi che abbia una provenienza regolare.
Gli esempi fanno identificare alcuni comportamenti come reato e non c'entrano con il tradimento però penso che tanti sarebbero preoccupati di poter essere considerati ricettatori ma non si sentirebbero in colpa ad acquistare il frutto di un furto o di un traffico illecito.
Non sto paragonando ma facendo un'analogia.
Ognuno di noi ha diversi livelli di consapevolezza e di senso di coinvolgimento responsabilità in ogni scelta. 
Io mangio carne e me ne frego del consumo di suolo o faccio lunghi bagni in vasca incurante di consumare un bene comune limitato.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il mondo ma anche l'Italia è pieno di truffatori che vendono orologi falsi, pacchi che contengono computer vuoti. A chi li vendono? A persone che sono attirati dall'idea di fare un affare senza porsi il problema se quegli oggetti sono frutto di un furto.
> Ci sono persone che sanno che è una truffa e non ci cascano.
> Ci sono persone che non prenderebbero mai una cosa di cui non sono certi che abbia una provenienza regolare.
> Gli esempi fanno identificare alcuni comportamenti come reato e non c'entrano con il tradimento però penso che tanti sarebbero preoccupati di poter essere considerati ricettatori ma non si sentirebbero in colpa ad acquistare il frutto di un furto o di un traffico illecito.
> ...


Vero.
Ma come abbiamo argutamente sottolineato io e il mio amico di Palermo a cena...
Conte ogni giorno nasce un cucco.

E alla fine della cena abbiamo ragionato come le inculate prese ci hanno insegnato ad essere prudenti con la beneficenza.

E a fare meno i Samaritani.
Ora quando vediamo uno pistato dai briganti sulla strada, ci chiediamo:
Ok aiutiamolo, ma attenzione se è stato pistato da qualcuno un motivo ci sarà.
Che non ci capiti come quella volta del Vangelo che quando siamo andati a sistemare i conti dall'albergatore, abbiamo trovato un albergatore svaligiato dal nostro ospite.

Resta il fatto che quando sposiamo una persona ci infognamo anche dentro certi rischi.
Per me un rapporto affettivo di lunga durata assomiglia molto agli investimenti in borsa.
Nessuno può garantirti niente.

Chi nel 1999 avrebbe detto che nel 2008 ci sarebbe stato quel crack?
Eppure il risparmiatore è stato leale.
Ha investito denari veri, in chi poi faceva finanza con i subprime.

QUindi l'unica cosa è:
Cercare di essere onesti noi.
Tener conto che si può sempre venir truffati.


----------



## Divì (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se hai sposato un testa di cazzo,puoi lasciarlo serenamente,non c'è bisogno di rendere cornuto un testa di cazzo,no?


E' il traditore che si rivela per una testa di cazzo, che tu tradito non avevi colto prima.

E' un po' quel che diceva ieri Brunetta in un altro 3d: la maschera e' strappata, cercare di ricucirla per avere la stessa persona che credevi di aver sposato e' impossibile. 

Il re e' nudo, con tutta la sua miseria, e tu stai li' come un pirla a cercare di capire chi cazzo e'...

Quindi un percorso di riconciliazione , se possibile, passa necessariamente per un cambiamento e un'assunzione di responsabilita' da parte del traditore e di una valutazione da parte del tradito se cio' che vede ora a 360 gradi gli stia bene ancora oppure no.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il mondo ma anche l'Italia è pieno di truffatori che vendono orologi falsi, pacchi che contengono computer vuoti. A chi li vendono? A persone che sono attirati dall'idea di fare un affare senza porsi il problema se quegli oggetti sono frutto di un furto.
> Ci sono persone che sanno che è una truffa e non ci cascano.
> Ci sono persone che non prenderebbero mai una cosa di cui non sono certi che abbia una provenienza regolare.
> Gli esempi fanno identificare alcuni comportamenti come reato e non c'entrano con il tradimento però penso che tanti sarebbero preoccupati di poter essere considerati ricettatori ma non si sentirebbero in colpa ad acquistare il frutto di un furto o di un traffico illecito.
> ...


Sai quando ho comperato casa, sembrava, un vero affare.
L'affare del secolo.
Centrale, finiture di lusso e bla e bla e bla...
Io oggi abito in un appartamento considerato attico di lusso.

Ora: dato che era il mio primo investimento immobiliare, sono andato a parlare con un impresario che in vallata è famosissimo per la qualità e per essere una faina negli affari. Uno che per i schei copa anca so mare, per dirtela.

Lui mi disse:
Guarda, io non parlo mai male della concorrenza.
Sappi solo questo: per me a sti soldi al metro quadro significherebbe rimetterci.

A mie spese ho imparato che è facile scrivere finiture di lusso su un preliminare di costruzione.
E che poi esistono guaine protettive per le terrazze da 500 lire al metro e da 5000 al metro.

Con tutti i risvolti del caso.


----------



## lothar57 (11 Febbraio 2014)

Peretteo ha detto:


> io sono stato un'amante. ho scelto di esserlo quando ho capito che il matrimonio della donna in questione non esisteva praticamente più. ovvio che non avrei detto nulla al marito ma se lui l'avesse saputo sia io che lei avremmo avuto una più che lineare risposta da dargli nel caso e senza nessuna paura. Del tipo :"non rompere il cazzo perché te la sei ampiamente cercata". Dubito che molti qui potrebbero fare la stessa cosa se non "mi prudeva la patatina o il prepuzio e me lo/a dovevo grattare".


Perche'la notte eri sotto il loro letto...??????????:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:ma quanti tordi ci sono in questo forum??????????


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> E' il traditore che si rivela per una testa di cazzo, che tu tradito non avevi colto prima.
> 
> E' un po' quel che diceva ieri Brunetta in un altro 3d: la maschera e' strappata, cercare di ricucirla per avere la stessa persona che credevi di aver sposato e' impossibile.
> 
> ...


Ma vuoi mettere?
GLi enormi vantaggi di avere finalmente il vero volto di quella persona?
In questo senso DIletta è maestra.

In questo senso Marì diceva il tradimento mi ha restituito un uomo migliore.

E figurati casso, hai la cartina tornasole no?

Se una persona ci tiene a te PER DAVVERO, farà di TUTTO per recuperare la tua fiducia perduta.
Se invece se ne frega...

ALla prima occasion te la combina di nuovo.


----------



## Divì (11 Febbraio 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Mah... Io penso che i concetti di "colpa" e "responsabilità" siano due cose ben distinte.
> 
> In un tradimento la colpa, a mio parere, è sempre al 100% del traditore, senza se e senza ma.
> 
> ...


Ti volevo dare un verde ma non posso. Ritieniti smeraldato.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Allora, i vostri NO, dicono che chi si accompagna in qualità di amante a un traditore NON è responsabile. Punto.





Simy ha detto:


> sta discussione sta diventando surreale :carneval:


Infatti.
Fantastica hai fatto un salto logico fantastico. Roba da circo.
:mrgreen:


----------



## Divì (11 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma vuoi mettere?
> GLi enormi vantaggi di avere finalmente il vero volto di quella persona?
> In questo senso DIletta è maestra.
> 
> ...


Infatti, questo e' il metro in base al quale il tradito puo' decidere.

Da qui a dire che bisogna esserre contenti di aver scoperto che abbiamo sposato una testa di cazzo e ne siamo responsabili, pero', ce ne corre, eh? :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2014)

Peretteo ha detto:


> io sono stato un'amante. ho scelto di esserlo quando ho capito che il matrimonio della donna in questione non esisteva praticamente più. ovvio che non avrei detto nulla al marito ma se lui l'avesse saputo sia io che lei avremmo avuto una più che lineare risposta da dargli nel caso e senza nessuna paura. Del tipo :"non rompere il cazzo perché te la sei ampiamente cercata". Dubito che molti qui potrebbero fare la stessa cosa se non "mi prudeva la patatina o il prepuzio e me lo/a dovevo grattare".


COmodo così eh?
COme dire...
Se vuoi star con me lascia tuo marito, perchè a me non va di fare l'amante ipocrita.
Ma si corre il rischio di passare alla storia come un rubamogli in crisi con il marito.

Perchè anzichè essere di aiuto in una crisi, si ha la mazzati finale.

E il serio rischio è di passare alla storia come uno sciacallo del matrimonio altrui.

Io comunque se una mi dice che è in crisi con il marito
scappo subito a gambe levate...

Poi tanto appena mi conosce un po' meglio
IN ogni caso
rivaluta subito e rimpiange suo marito no?


----------



## lothar57 (11 Febbraio 2014)

Peretteo ha detto:


> idiota non vivevano più insieme...



la tua finezza ed eleganza,d'altronde si evince dall'avatar no?:calcio:


----------



## lunaiena (11 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> COmodo così eh?
> COme dire...
> Se vuoi star con me lascia tuo marito, perchè a me non va di fare l'amante ipocrita.
> Ma si corre il rischio di passare alla storia come un rubamogli in crisi con il marito.
> ...


perchè lo fai ?





ora sono curiosa ...


taca banda...


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Scusate però.
> 
> Assodato che togliamo dal paniere:
> 
> ...


Questo è un assunto tutto da provare.
Per me del tutto irrealistico, per esempio.
Qualunque attività che distrae pensieri dalla coppia toglie qualcosa.
Alcune attività, lavoro o figli, sono indispensabili e inevitabili, altre sono considerate ricreative e utili per rendere chi le pratica più sereno, palestra o uscite con amiche. Ma che una relazione intima con un'altra persona non tolga energie psicologiche e affettive è difficile da credere.


----------



## Fantastica (11 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Lo pensi da sempre o sei un amante di uno sposato?
> 
> Se hai voglia di dirlo.
> 
> ...


Cara disincantata (_cara_ senza ironia), io sono un tipo di persona che quando le succede una cosa brutta, così come una cosa bella, prima di tutto si domanda se non abbia qualche responsabilità per ciò che le è successo. Questa sono io proprio di carattere. Cioè: prima di tutto guardo in casa mia, cioè dentro di me. Tendo a sentirmi responsabile se qualcuno mi offende, se qualcuno si arrabbia con me, se qualcuno mi pesta un piede, in qualsiasi interazione umana anche virtuale mi sento responsabile delle reazioni che suscito nei miei confronti. Questo è per me sempre stato così: perché non penso che siamo un'isola, né penso che siamo indifferenti a chi ci incontra, foss'anche per una volta, foss'anche la cassiera del supermercato, foss'anche il barista dell'autogrill, per dire di persone che tanti considerano solo ruoli. Io do peso a qualsiasi persona in cui mi imbatta. Nel senso che sono sempre consapevole che _quel che do avrò_. Insomma, non credo nel caso, in fatto di relzioni con gli esseri umani. Credo che le costruiamo, che siamo latori di messaggi, subliminali e non subliminali. E' pesante tutto questo? No. E' pieno. E mi viene spontaneo, forse perché sono stata una bambina solitaria e ho sempre osservato molto e partecipato poco, per carattere. 
La fiducia è una scommessa al buio. O si dà o non si dà. Non si costruisce. O c'è o non c'è. Se c'è, è un viaggio. E' un viaggio per mare senza salvagente né scialuppa di salvataggio. Io mi fido solo di un uomo che è il solo che ho amato e amerò sempre anche se la nostra storia è finita, ma non perché sono cinica e sospettosa, ma perché sono capace di far parte per me stessa; non perché sdegno gli altri, ma anzi, perché li ascolto e li accolgo (anche troppo, mi dicono). La fiducia che si dà si dà _a prescindere_ da qualsiasi atto faccia colui o colei a cui la diamo. E prescinde da qualsiasi patto esplicito o implicito. La persona ti può _deludere_ quando e se ti è infedele, ma se questo la trasforma ai tuoi occhi in un'aliena, allora sei tu che hai sbagliato; non l'hai vista nemmeno prima, o non l'hai vista durante... in qualche modo _l'hai persa di vista_. La fiducia non si ritira, se è autentica. E quella autentica è istintiva e non calcola. Io sono stata sempre afflitta da molteplici piccole immediate delusioni circa le persone, che mi hanno preservata dal fidarmi istintivamente e ciecamente, nel senso di _affidarmi_. Quando ci si affida si assume un rischio spaventoso, ma appunto, lo si corre. E in ogni istante ci tocca ricordare che spetta a noi avere cura, a noi non perdere di vista, a noi mandare i messaggi giusti, a noi sintonizzarci, a noi amare. L'altro è sempre l'_altro_ e il suo amore non lo possiamo conoscere né possedere.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Infatti, questo e' il metro in base al quale il tradito puo' decidere.
> 
> Da qui a dire che bisogna esserre contenti di aver scoperto che abbiamo sposato una testa di cazzo e ne siamo responsabili, pero', ce ne corre, eh? :mrgreen:


Io argomentavo la facilità con cui si dice...
Ecche problema c'è?
Lascialo no?

Ecco perchè io e mia moglie non ci siamo mai tirati dei bussolotti...

Lei sapeva CHI sposava.
Io pure sapevo chi sposavo.

Il metro del tradito, tante volte è viziato dalle circostanze.
E dalla situazione.

Il vantaggio è enorme quando un traditore capisce di aver rischiato di gettare oro per la merda.

L'esempio enorme resta sempre quello del figliuol prodigo.
Prima a casa di suo padre non stava bene no?
Aveva da ridire no?

Poi invece dice...
AH come stavo bene in quella casa e guarda qua come sono ridotto.

Per me certi guadi sono come delle prove della vita.
Perchè magari invece uno sta male nel suo matrimonio.
Soffre in silenzio.
Si fa bastare il poco che ha.
Tanto si dice, non avrò mai meglio di così.

Poi conosce una.
E le cose si mettono in un modo che è il traditore ad avere enormi vantaggi di sbarazzarsi della moglie.


Una mi fa...
Mio marito se n'è andato.
Io: AH si?

QUante volte ti ho detto di trattare meglio tuo marito?
Bon se n'è andato perchè si vede che non ne poteva più di te.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... il single che s'accoppia al traditore è responsabile della sua vita, così come il coniuge traditore della sua, qui stiamo disquisendo con grande finezza del nulla.
> Io però vorrei dire a chi ha scritto di essere rimasto scioccato dall'affermazione della moglie traditrice che diceva:
> "ma ti lamenti? ed io cosa dovrei dire che ho perso tutto e non mi è rimasto più nulla?" che questa donna ha detto una cosa molto molto profonda...
> *Il traditore porta un peso molto più grande di quello del tradito*. Certo, sto parlando di persone, non di portatori di genitali.


Oggi non ti seguo.
Intendi che il traditore scoperto, poverino, perde l'amante?


----------



## Divì (11 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Di fatto l'amante è "complice del reato".
> 
> Molte persone credono che il NON conoscere qualcuno, non renda il rispetto necessario.
> Così facendo, tutti allora sono autorizzati a calpestarsi a vicenda e a difendere solo il proprio microcosmo di persone...
> ...


Anche io la penso cosi' ed e' il motivo per cui non mi sono mai accoppiata con persone impegnate. Il mondo e' pieno di persone libere.

Avevo provato ad esprimere qualcosa del genere in un'altra forma, parlando dell'amante di mio marito (che non era innamorata ed era single) in termini di persona che aveva tradito la sorellanza, ma mi e' stato detto che lei mica mi conosce, mica e' mia amica....


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il problema è tua madre non io.Se tua madre andava con un mulo ti incazzavi con il mulo?con chi è andata è irrilevante,poteva pure non sapere,e tua madre che ha tradito tuo padre,e il vostro nucleo familiare.No?


Il mulo non ha raziocinio, etica, possibilità di scelta.
Una persona sì.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> perchè lo fai ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perchè sono stato accusato di lusingare le donne.
Perchè sono stato accusato poi di non riuscire sempre a trasformare la zucca in carrozza.
E allora
Solo se ti do il peggio di me
e tu ancora mi vuoi bene

Io mi sento sicuro del tuo affetto.

Tu dici che avrei bisogno di trovare una donna che mi aggiusti per benino.

Magari eh?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Posso dire una cosa ?
> 
> Quando le condizioni sono quelle che ho descritto nel mio post prima di questo, ragionare così equivale a gettare anni di emancipazione femminile al cesso.


Cosa c'entra? E' uguale se il traditore è un uomo.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (11 Febbraio 2014)

Peretteo ha detto:


> fidati, non meriti di meglio


Se la natura dovesse tenere conto del merito, anzichè farti correre verso il gamete avrebbe scelto di farti rotolare in un breve e illusorio tragitto sino all'intestino di qualche avvizzito ovino della Barbagia.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il mulo non ha raziocinio, etica, possibilità di scelta.
> Una persona sì.


Una persona si
FInchè non si mette assieme ad un'altra.
Che magari passa la vita a imporgli le sue idee, la sua etica, e vietandoli ogni possibilità di scelta.
E questa persona diventa un mulo alla macina...

Ma ecco che arriva l'amante a togliergli le catene...

E lui dice...
Te saludi meneghina stame ben.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Posso dirla tutta per intero? Il tradito, la tradita se lo sono non è per caso. Non è MAI per caso. Chi è tradito è riconsegnato a se stesso. E farà i conti con se stesso, uomo o donna non cambia la sostanza. La sostanza è che se tu, tradito/a pensi di essere colui che ha subito un torto (stiamo sempre parlando di persone e non di portatori di genitali) e quindi di essere assolto, tu meriti di essere tradito ancor di più, perché si vede che non ti basta.
> Chi da tradito per prima cosa si sente offeso non amava prima e ora ama ancora meno. Prima credeva di possedere qualcuno, ora ruggisce perché la rivelazione che non lo possiede più gli fa tremare la terra sotti i piedi. Ma viviamo in perenni terremoti. Io lodo il tradimento che svela la realtà.


Bella teoria.
Permetti? Non hai capito una minchia di cosa significa essere traditi.


----------



## lunaiena (11 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè sono stato accusato di lusingare le donne.
> Perchè sono stato accusato poi di non riuscire sempre a trasformare la zucca in carrozza.
> E allora
> Solo se ti do il peggio di me
> ...


io non dico niente ...
comunque la risposta non è pertinente :mrgreen:
Chi vivrà vedrà:mrgreen:...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bella teoria.
> Permetti? Non hai capito una minchia di cosa significa essere traditi.


E come potrebbe?
Però lei ti appare nel modo papale papale
con cui appari tu

QUando pontifichi sui traditori o sulle amanti.

Tu non hai capito una minchia di cosa significa essere l'amante di un uomo sposato.

Di amare un uomo
che purtroppo non è tuo.


----------



## Divì (11 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è un assunto tutto da provare.
> Per me del tutto irrealistico, per esempio.
> Qualunque attività che distrae pensieri dalla coppia toglie qualcosa.
> Alcune attività, lavoro o figli, sono indispensabili e inevitabili, altre sono considerate ricreative e utili per rendere chi le pratica più sereno, palestra o uscite con amiche. Ma che una relazione intima con un'altra persona non tolga energie psicologiche e affettive è difficile da credere.


Quoto


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> galimberti dice qualcosa del genere.....


Anche Galimberti deve essersi fatto una studentessa e poi ha teorizzato per far digerire la cosa alla moglie.:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> io non dico niente ...
> comunque la risposta non è pertinente :mrgreen:
> Chi vivrà vedrà:mrgreen:...


Mi hai detto lasciati andare a briglia sciolta
di me ti puoi fidare...

Io sono sempre stato preso dalla tua intelligenza...
E dalla tua consapevolezza...

La prima cosa che mi hai detto in cui mi sono riconosciuto è stata:

Certo che conte, tu sei un uomo con cui ci vuole un'infinita pazienza...


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Di fatto l'amante è "complice del reato".
> 
> Molte persone credono che il NON conoscere qualcuno, non renda il rispetto necessario.
> Così facendo, tutti allora sono autorizzati a calpestarsi a vicenda e a difendere solo il proprio microcosmo di persone...
> ...


:up:


----------



## Divì (11 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche Galimberti deve essersi fatto una studentessa e poi ha teorizzato per far digerire la cosa alla moglie.:carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Lo pensi da sempre o sei un amante di uno sposato?
> 
> Se hai voglia di dirlo.
> 
> ...


:up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## tullio (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Dobbiamo intenderci sulla parola "meritare". Non è qui questione di un uomo dio o di una donna dea che tutto possono e quindi si sentono investiti di OGNI responsabilità. E' questione di lasciare anche che le cose, se accadono, abbiano un qualche significato per la nostra vita e che questo significato sia un po' più "alto" della bega tra tradito e traditore.


Forse posso interpretare così: volente o nolente ho questa vita da vivere e solo questa. E posso anche prendermela con il mondo ma quel che mi accade accade a me. Non ho (non ho sempre) la responsabilità morale ma ho sempre la responsabilità esistenziale di quel che mi accade. Anche se mi capita una malattia, può dispiacere a tutti ma poi chi se la tiene, chi deve dare un senso alla malattia, sono soprattutto io. A me resta, tornando al tema, la responsabilità esistenziale di fare qualcosa del mio problema, della mia situazione. Il che poi significa che debbo sforzarmi di comprendere anche il senso di cosa accade alla donna che amo. Forse il termine "possesso", e "timore di perdere il possesso" sono eccessivi ma è chiaro che mi aspettavo una cosa e ne è uscita un'altra. E qualcosa ho a che fare con tutto questo, perché non è che nel frattempo sono vissuto sulla luna. Ho a che fare con tutto questo soprattutto per quanto riguarda il futuro. Così tutto comincia, inevitabilmente, con la bega tradito/traditore ma non può fermarsi lì. La disullusione, la rabbia, il timore, sono un passo inevitabile. Ma non ci si può fermare lì (e i discorsi qui, dimostrano, per il solo fatto che ci sono, che nessuno si ferma lì) e occorre poi uno sforzo per dare un senso a ciò che accade e per ricostruire una realtà. E questo sforzo lo devo fare io, visto che con me ci vivo io. 
Questo non vuol dire (e forse anche qui le tue parole sono eccessive) che non ho mai amato nemmeno prima la persona che ora mi causa problemi. E' chiaro che all'inizio cado dal cielo e non capisco un tubo di ciò che accade e tutto sembra assurdo. E lei mi sembra effettivamente un'aliena. Però è vero che l'evento mi chiama in causa e a questa chiamata non posso esimermi dal raccoglierla. 
Inizialmente magari vengo qui, chiedo aiuto, ascolto consigli pareri su come "si" fa, cerco di mediare raccogliendo quel che "si" (sempre impersonale) dovrebbe fare in casi simili al mio ma poi resta che la mia situazione è solo mia e per quanto possa prendermela con il bastardo e anche con lei "che non si capisce proprio come abbia potuto farmi questo a me che ..." e qui una serie di scelte poggeranno solo sulla mia responsabilità...

interpretato male?


----------



## Fantastica (11 Febbraio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Forse posso interpretare così: volente o nolente ho questa vita da vivere e solo questa. E posso anche prendermela con il mondo ma quel che mi accade accade a me. Non ho (non ho sempre) la responsabilità morale ma ho sempre la responsabilità esistenziale di quel che mi accade. Anche se mi capita una malattia, può dispiacere a tutti ma poi chi se la tiene, chi deve dare un senso alla malattia, sono soprattutto io. A me resta, tornando al tema, la responsabilità esistenziale di fare qualcosa del mio problema, della mia situazione. Il che poi significa che debbo sforzarmi di comprendere anche il senso di cosa accade alla donna che amo. Forse il termine "possesso", e "timore di perdere il possesso" sono eccessivi ma è chiaro che mi aspettavo una cosa e ne è uscita un'altra. E qualcosa ho a che fare con tutto questo, perché non è che nel frattempo sono vissuto sulla luna. Ho a che fare con tutto questo soprattutto per quanto riguarda il futuro. Così tutto comincia, inevitabilmente, con la bega tradito/traditore ma non può fermarsi lì. La disullusione, la rabbia, il timore, sono un passo inevitabile. Ma non ci si può fermare lì (e i discorsi qui, dimostrano, per il solo fatto che ci sono, che nessuno si ferma lì) e occorre poi uno sforzo per dare un senso a ciò che accade e per ricostruire una realtà. E questo sforzo lo devo fare io, visto che con me ci vivo io.
> Questo non vuol dire (e forse anche qui le tue parole sono eccessive) che non ho mai amato nemmeno prima la persona che ora mi causa problemi. E' chiaro che all'inizio cado dal cielo e non capisco un tubo di ciò che accade e tutto sembra assurdo. E lei mi sembra effettivamente un'aliena. Però è vero che l'evento mi chiama in causa e a questa chiamata non posso esimermi dal raccoglierla.
> Inizialmente magari vengo qui, chiedo aiuto, ascolto consigli pareri su come "si" fa, cerco di mediare raccogliendo quel che "si" (sempre impersonale) dovrebbe fare in casi simili al mio ma poi resta che la mia situazione è solo mia e per quanto possa prendermela con il bastardo e anche con lei "che non si capisce proprio come abbia potuto farmi questo a me che ..." e qui una serie di scelte poggeranno solo sulla mia responsabilità...
> 
> interpretato male?


Hai capito. E ti ringrazio davvero per lo sforzo. Grazie.


----------



## Divì (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Posso dire una cosa ?
> 
> Quando le condizioni sono quelle che ho descritto nel mio post prima di questo, ragionare così equivale a gettare anni di emancipazione femminile al cesso.


Posso dire una cosa? Trovo assolutamente fuori luogo ridurre anni di lotta per l'emancipazione femminile alla liberta' di darla via.

Anche senza parlare di etica e di tradimento.


----------



## Fantastica (11 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Potrebbe anche scoprirlo casualmente, è un rischio che si corre.


Se lo scopri casualmente sei un cieco che ha indossato gli occhiali. Se non lo scopri sei un cieco e pure senza occhiali.


----------



## Peretteo (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' questo il punto Minerva. Alle condizioni che ho descritto più volte, IO NON ENTRO IN UNA COPPIA.


ci sei entrato. quindi se uccidi qualcuno che non ha famiglia e facendolo sparire nessuno  lo sa e la fai franca non hai responsabilità? ihihihhihihihih ma che illuso


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Cara disincantata (_cara_ senza ironia), io sono un tipo di persona che quando le succede una cosa brutta, così come una cosa bella, prima di tutto si domanda se non abbia qualche responsabilità per ciò che le è successo. Questa sono io proprio di carattere. Cioè: prima di tutto guardo in casa mia, cioè dentro di me. *Tendo a sentirmi responsabile se qualcuno mi offende, se qualcuno si arrabbia con me, se qualcuno mi pesta un piede, in qualsiasi interazione umana* anche virtuale mi sento responsabile delle reazioni che suscito nei miei confronti. Questo è per me sempre stato così: perché non penso che siamo un'isola, né penso che siamo indifferenti a chi ci incontra, foss'anche per una volta, foss'anche la cassiera del supermercato, foss'anche il barista dell'autogrill, per dire di persone che tanti considerano solo ruoli. Io do peso a qualsiasi persona in cui mi imbatta. Nel senso che *sono sempre consapevole che quel che do avrò*. Insomma, non credo nel caso, in fatto di relzioni con gli esseri umani. Credo che le costruiamo, che siamo latori di messaggi, subliminali e non subliminali. E' pesante tutto questo? No. E' pieno. E mi viene spontaneo, forse perché sono stata una bambina solitaria e ho sempre osservato molto e partecipato poco, per carattere.
> *La fiducia è una scommessa al buio.* O si dà o non si dà. Non si costruisce. O c'è o non c'è. Se c'è, è un viaggio. E' un viaggio per mare senza salvagente né scialuppa di salvataggio. Io mi fido solo di un uomo che è il solo che ho amato e amerò sempre anche se la nostra storia è finita, ma non perché sono cinica e sospettosa, ma perché sono capace di far parte per me stessa; non perché sdegno gli altri, ma anzi, perché li ascolto e li accolgo (anche troppo, mi dicono). *La fiducia che si dà si dà a prescindere da qualsiasi atto faccia colui o colei a cui la diamo*. E prescinde da qualsiasi patto esplicito o implicito. *La persona ti può deludere quando e se ti è infedele, ma se questo la trasforma ai tuoi occhi in un'aliena, allora sei tu che hai sbagliato*; non l'hai vista nemmeno prima, o non l'hai vista durante... in qualche modo _l'hai persa di vista_. La fiducia non si ritira, se è autentica. E quella autentica è istintiva e non calcola. *Io sono stata sempre afflitta da molteplici piccole immediate delusioni circa le persone, che mi hanno preservata dal fidarmi istintivamente e ciecamente, nel senso di affidarmi. Quando ci si affida si assume un rischio spaventoso, ma appunto, lo si corre.* E in ogni istante ci tocca ricordare che spetta a noi avere cura, a noi non perdere di vista, a noi mandare i messaggi giusti, a noi sintonizzarci, a noi amare. L'altro è sempre l'_altro_ e il suo amore non lo possiamo conoscere né possedere.


Non ti riconosco.
Anche questo post è contraddittorio.
Primo grassetto: se tu provi questo senso di responsabilità perché mail chi è amante di una persona sposata non dovrebbe sentirsi responsabile (come invece hai sostenuto prima)? 
Secondo grassetto: il tradimento è atroce perché contraddice proprio questo.
Terzo e quarto: se la fiducia la dai a prescindere, la dai a prescindere di come è l'altro quindi quando vieni tradito non puoi fati carico di aver sbagliato a valutare, l'hai data a prescindere.
Comunque la fiducia non la si dà a prescindere (come dici nel quinto grassetto) perché è nella relazione che si conquista la fiducia.
E poi perché il rischio non deve essere condiviso?


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Questa la trovo arroganza pura. Finchè non senti l'altra campana, non sta nè in cielo, nè in terra, che tu dica cose del genere.
> 
> E comunque, visto che ti sei "abbassato" a fare l'amante, un minimo di umiltà è doverosa.
> 
> ...


Scusa, curiosità.

A parte che, ovviamente, concordo.

ma in altri posti dichiari che non soddisfare sessualmente il proprio partner è un atto di egoismo e che chi così fa i merita di essere tradito.
o mi sbaglio?


----------



## Fantastica (11 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Vabbè, dipende anche dalla bravura e dalla furbizia del traditore...
> Non credo che tutti i traditi ignari siano ingenui.


Se tu hai sposato uno che è bravo perché è furbo e nasconde bene, allora hai sposato un pezzo di merda.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Se tu hai sposato uno che è bravo perché è furbo e nasconde bene, allora hai sposato un pezzo di merda.


Per me molti traditi sanno
ma semplicemente 
se ne fregano


----------



## Peretteo (11 Febbraio 2014)

io sto con una donna separata che al tempo dei nostri primi incontri non lo era ancora.   ho parte di responsabilità nella sua separazione? certo che ce l'ho. ma io ho la coscienza a posto perché quel matrimonio non aveva futuro e non poteva più chiamarsi così. e se la coscienza a posto ce l'ha pure chi pensa che fare l'amante di una donna/uomo sposato/a ma il cui matrimonio continua nello stesso modo perché il tradito è ignaro allora si faccia una domandina. perché la coscienza non ce l'ha a posto. semplicemente è uno/a senza scrupoli. che va benissimo eh? ma che lo si dica, non ci si nasconda dietro ad un dito. e poi si traggano le debite conclusioni. le mie si conoscono da anni...


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Se tu hai sposato uno che è bravo perché è furbo e nasconde bene, allora hai sposato un pezzo di merda.


Succede.
Non è che si è presentato dicendo "Buongiorno, sono un pezzo di merda che mente e tradisce chiunque". Probabilmente, mentendo, si è presentato come una persona che tiene fede ai patti.


----------



## Peretteo (11 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Questa la trovo arroganza pura. Finchè non senti l'altra campana, non sta nè in cielo, nè in terra, che tu dica cose del genere.
> 
> E comunque, visto che ti sei "abbassato" a fare l'amante, un minimo di umiltà è doverosa.
> 
> ...


non conosci i dettagli quindi non puoi sapere. a quella donna era stato fatto qualcosa che nemmeno ti immagini. una delle cose peggiori che un marito possa fare ad una moglie. od un uomo ad una donna se preferisci. e poi si, in questo caso sono arrogante, hai ragione.
e ci sono casi e casi.
e se dovesse mai uscire fuori che non è vero quello che mi è stato detto pazienza. io ho la coscienza a posto comunque. perché in questo caso la donna in questione sarebbe una gran troia e bugiarda e la responsabilità sarebbe solo sua. a me pare che qui palino gente consapevole dei matrimoni "a posto" in cui ci si infilano. c'è una netta differenza.


----------



## Tubarao (11 Febbraio 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Posso dire una cosa? Trovo assolutamente fuori luogo ridurre anni di lotta per l'emancipazione femminile alla liberta' di darla via.
> 
> Anche senza parlare di etica e di tradimento.


E chi ha parlato di darla via ? Sono decine di post che parlo di libero arbitrio. Di scelte consapevoli e assunzioni di responsabilità. Di donne che decidono in piena autonomia valutando le loro azioni senza nascondersi dietro al dito "Mio marito mi trascura" (tanto per dirne una) e tu ci vedi solo il darla via. E poi fino a prova contraria quelle che ci hanno massacrato le palle con lo slogan La figa è mia e la gestisco io non erano le donne ?


----------



## Divì (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Dobbiamo intenderci sulla parola "meritare". Non è qui questione di un uomo dio o di una donna dea che tutto possono e quindi si sentono investiti di OGNI responsabilità. E' questione di lasciare anche che le cose, se accadono, abbiano un qualche significato per la nostra vita e che questo significato sia un po' più "alto" della bega tra tradito e traditore.
> Non intendevo cioè affatto dire che il tradito è COLPEVOLE del tradimento (ho anzi detto che il traditore è TOTALMENTE responsabile di quello che fa). Ma se ho sposato una testa di cazzo, quello è affar mio. E chi mi ha tradito si svela nell'avermi tradito. Questo è.


Sul fatto che le cose che MI accadono vadano inserite in un orizzonte di senso per la MIA vita non ci piove. 

Che ti piaccia o no, questa e' una visione cristiana della vita: e' il concetto di "abbracciare la croce" che non vuol dire cercare la sofferenza, ma assumersi la responsabilita' - cioe' l'abilita' di rispondere - anche del male che ti capita. Quel che hai detto tu, mi pare, sempre se ho capito. 

Comunque il significato di tradire dato da Galimberti e' sbagliato :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2014)

Peretteo ha detto:


> non conosci i dettagli quindi non puoi sapere. a quella donna era stato fatto qualcosa che nemmeno ti immagini. una delle cose peggiori che un marito possa fare ad una moglie. od un uomo ad una donna se preferisci. e poi si, in questo caso sono arrogante, hai ragione.


E come fai ad essere sicuro
di non essere usato come oggetto di una vendetta?
Sei stato il trampolino di lancio per una separazione no?


----------



## Fantastica (11 Febbraio 2014)

Provo a chiarire:



Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ti riconosco.
> Anche questo post è contraddittorio.
> Primo grassetto: se tu provi questo senso di responsabilità perché mail chi è amante di una persona sposata non dovrebbe sentirsi responsabile (come invece hai sostenuto prima)?
> 
> ...


----------



## Peretteo (11 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E come fai ad essere sicuro
> di non essere usato come oggetto di una vendetta?
> Sei stato il trampolino di lancio per una separazione no?


fiero di esserlo stato caro conte. grazie per averlo sottolineato. e ribadisco come sopra, se fossi stato usato pazienza. non è mia la responsabilità in quel caso. se mi venisse qualcuno a dire che la mia donna mi ha tradito dicendo all'amante che il nostro matrimonio era finito o che io la mandavo al PS un giorno si e l'altro pure,strino la mano e ringrazio il signore in questione, torno a casa e mando sul serio al ps la mia donna


----------



## disincantata (11 Febbraio 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> E' il traditore che si rivela per una testa di cazzo, che tu tradito non avevi colto prima.
> 
> E' un po' quel che diceva ieri Brunetta in un altro 3d: la maschera e' strappata, cercare di ricucirla per avere la stessa persona che credevi di aver sposato e' impossibile.
> 
> ...




:up:


----------



## Divì (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E chi ha parlato di darla via ? Sono decine di post che parlo di libero arbitrio. Di scelte consapevoli e assunzioni di responsabilità. Di donne che decidono in piena autonomia valutando le loro azioni senza nascondersi dietro al dito "Mio marito mi trascura" (tanto per dirne una) e tu ci vedi solo il darla via. E poi fino a prova contraria quelle che ci hanno massacrato le palle con lo slogan La figa è mia e la gestisco io non erano le donne ?


Non sono io che ci vedo il darla via, tu hai identificato la liberta' di tradire (seppur consapevolmente ed esercitando il libero arbitrio) con l'emancipazione femminile. Se permetti, e' solo un di cui, e nemmeno il piu' importante.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Provo a chiarire:


Capito.
Però pure il traditore è responsabile dei minori e delle conseguenze dei suoi atti.
Io mi apro e anche l'altro si apre. Se si apre falsificando il suo vero sé, io che ho visto quel che mi ha fatto vedere che responsabilità ho di non aver visto quel che mi è stato occultato?
Credi che Circe sia un caso unico? Io ero messa peggio.
Certo son stata riconsegnata a me stessa e lui l'ho riconsegnato a se stesso :mexican:
Il resto non me lo ricordo ed essendo commenti dentro al mio non lo leggo :mexican:


----------



## Fantastica (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Provo  a fare un esempio*

Prendiamo questo Forum, al di là del suo utilizzo come un divertente bar in cui chiacchierare e anche farsi due risate.
Qui dentro ciascuno tende a provare simpatia per qualcuno, indifferenza per qualcuno, fastidio o antipatia per qualcun'altro.
Le persone per cui proviamo un'istintiva simpatia sono quelle di cui istintivamente ci fidiamo: nel senso che magari parliamo con loro un po' di più, o riserviamo loro qiualche attenzione in più quando scrivono, oppure con loro ci confidiamo anche privatamente, o magari le incontriamo nella realtà.
Questa per me è fiducia e non devi costruire un bel nulla. C'è e la dai.
Poi passi alla seconda fase e saggi l'altro. Nel senso che magari cominci una corrispondenza privata. Che è un modo per conoscere meglio e farsi conoscere meglio. Lì cominciano le possibili delusioni. Almeno per me, che investo con molta intensità nelle relazioni, tutte, anche quelle a basso tenore d'energia. Può essere però che la persona anche in una relazione un po' più speciale , più stretta non ti deluda in nessun modo, nonostante tu ti sforzi di trovare il punto che duole. 
Ecco. Non si è costruita nessuna fiducia. Si è solo messa alla prova quella che istintivamente si dava già. 
A quel punto, se la persona addirittura supera le tue più rosee aspettative, perché, per esempio, ti risponde sempre e se non lo fa si scusa (che cosa minima, eh?) allora basta. 
Basta per un rapporto che significa qualcosa di più che ciondolare nel forum virtuale a leggere le storie altrui o a scribaccchiare per riempire il tempo.
Hai costruito qualcosa? No. Hai una cosa in più di cui avere cura. E spetta a te. L'altro resta libero di fare ciò che crede. Tu ragionevolmente scommetti che non ti farà mai del male.


----------



## Peretteo (11 Febbraio 2014)

e per finire...esiste l'omicidio colposo, quello preterintenzionale e quello doloso o volontario. esistono quindi vari gradi di responsabilità. il morto c'è sempre ma la condanna non può essere la stessa. mi sembra lapalissiano


----------



## Peretteo (11 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non so come fai ad averla!
> 
> Io ce l'ho nel momento in cui frequento e mi trombo persone libere come me o in coppia aperta.


io ci credo. se così non è è stato compiuto un doppio inganno. e quindi l'ingannato sarei anche io. o forse, siccome sono sempre chiaro nelle mie cose, mi è stata detta una cosa falsa altrimenti il tradimento non avrebbe potuto consumarsi. in ogni caso io sono a posto. non molti possono dire altrettanto


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2014)

Peretteo ha detto:


> fiero di esserlo stato caro conte. grazie per averlo sottolineato. e ribadisco come sopra, se fossi stato usato pazienza. non è mia la responsabilità in quel caso. se mi venisse qualcuno a dire che la mia donna mi ha tradito dicendo all'amante che il nostro matrimonio era finito o che io la mandavo al PS un giorno si e l'altro pure,strino la mano e ringrazio il signore in questione, torno a casa e mando sul serio al ps la mia donna


Io invece, per esperienza vissuta, sarei più cauto.
Direi a questo signore:
Lei metta per iscritto queste confidenze sul conto di mia moglie.
Poi le firma
e io potrò intervenire.

Non vorrei a trovarmi di aver pestato mia moglie 
per aver creduto ad una calunnia no?

Pensa solo se tua moglie era fedele.
TU l'avresti mandata al pronto soccorso
per aver creduto ad un estraneo.

Magari che ne so
un pretendente respinto...
No?


----------



## Peretteo (11 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io invece, per esperienza vissuta, sarei più cauto.
> Direi a questo signore:
> Lei metta per iscritto queste confidenze sul conto di mia moglie.
> Poi le firma
> ...


e questo che c'entra col discorso tradimento. pareva ovvio che era un'estrmizzazione per spiegare il concetto che se una persona viene ingannata per portarsela a letto  altrimenti (nel mio caso) non succederbbe è lapalissiano che la persona in questione non ha nessuna responsabilità. figuriamoci poi se la persona sopsata omentte addirittura di esserlo. fai finta di non capire conte?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Prendiamo questo Forum, al di là del suo utilizzo come un divertente bar in cui chiacchierare e anche farsi due risate.
> Qui dentro ciascuno tende a provare simpatia per qualcuno, indifferenza per qualcuno, fastidio o antipatia per qualcun'altro.
> Le persone per cui proviamo un'istintiva simpatia sono quelle di cui istintivamente ci fidiamo: nel senso che magari parliamo con loro un po' di più, o riserviamo loro qiualche attenzione in più quando scrivono, oppure con loro ci confidiamo anche privatamente, o magari le incontriamo nella realtà.
> Questa per me è fiducia e non devi costruire un bel nulla. C'è e la dai.
> ...


Per me non è così.
Secondo me ognuno qua dentro è viziato da ciò che ha vissuto
e dal motivo per cui è qui dentro.

Esempio:
Se tu ti presenti come una single amante di un uomo sposato e dici: siamo coppia.
Susciti l'ilarità delle donne sposate no?

Oppure:
Le tradite possono chiederti.
Ma mi spieghi che bisogno avevi di infognarti con mio marito?
Non potevi trovarti uno libero come abbiamo fatto noi?

Ma poi ci sono anche quelle dubbiose che stanno per cascare no?
Al che possono dirti...
Ma tu che hai provato e vissuto, che mi consigli di fare?

E che cosa capita?
Che ci sono due fronti no?

Una può dire lascia perdere che sarà un mare di guai e ti ritroverai con un pugno di mosche.
Ma ecco che arriva quella a dire, ah grandio, ok è finita, ma casso signore mie se ho vissuto una gloriosa storia d'amore...che finisse lo sapevamo...perchè non c'era futuro...

Ed ecco che arriva quell'altra garibaldina vieppiù...ha grandio ragazza vedrai ti capiterà come a me, lui lascerà sua moglie, e sarete coppiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E chi ha parlato di darla via ? Sono decine di post che parlo di libero arbitrio. Di scelte consapevoli e assunzioni di responsabilità. Di donne che decidono in piena autonomia valutando le loro azioni senza nascondersi dietro al dito "Mio marito mi trascura" (tanto per dirne una) e tu ci vedi solo il darla via. E poi fino a prova contraria quelle che ci hanno massacrato le palle con lo slogan La figa è mia e la gestisco io non erano le donne ?


non saprei più come dirlo che questa questione del libero arbitrio è scontata.
dico solo che chi sceglie di relazionarsi con chi non è libero decide consapevolmente di essere un clandestino e che sia uno dei due comproprietari della barca non lo manleva dall'entrare dove non dovrebbe.
per me questo è piuttosto oggettivo.
poi ci sta che qualcuno ritenga che con gli sconosciuti si è liberi diessere scorretti;per me  non è così


----------



## Fantastica (11 Febbraio 2014)

@Conte

Infatti io non racconto nulla in pubblico dei fatti miei. Non lo faccio qui e non lo faccio nemmeno nella realtà, in pubblico. Conosco benissimo questi meccanismi di identificazione e in massa sono micidiali, nel senso che si rischiano in ogni caso abusi. Abusi.


----------



## Peretteo (11 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non saprei più come dirlo che questa questione del libero arbitrio è scontata.
> dico solo che chi sceglie di relazionarsi con chi non è libero decide consapevolmente di essere un clandestino e che sia uno dei due comproprietari della barca non lo manleva dall'entrare dove non dovrebbe.
> per me questo è piuttosto oggettivo.
> *poi ci sta che qualcuno ritenga che con gli sconosciuti si è liberi diessere scorretti;per me  non è così*


eh già


----------



## Fantastica (11 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non saprei più come dirlo che questa questione del libero arbitrio è scontata.
> dico solo che chi sceglie di relazionarsi con chi non è libero decide consapevolmente di essere un clandestino e che sia uno dei due comproprietari della barca non lo manleva dall'entrare dove non dovrebbe.
> per me questo è piuttosto oggettivo.
> poi ci sta che qualcuno ritenga che con gli sconosciuti si è liberi diessere scorretti;per me  non è così


Chi ha scelto di non unirsi in nessun sacro vincolo non deve render conto delle sue scelte a nessuno se non a se stesso e a coloro con cui ha delle relazioni personali, perché non è in coppia. E Non è la Caritas. La clandestinità non è una sua scelta, è la scelta del fedifrago. Tu hai scelto di sposarti, tu hai scelto la coppia. Onori e oneri. A me i miei, a te i tuoi. (tu e me generici, eh!)


----------



## Peretteo (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Chi ha scelto di non unirsi in nessun sacro vincolo non deve render conto delle sue scelte a nessuno se non a se stesso e a coloro con cui ha delle relazioni personali, perché non è in coppia. E Non è la Caritas. La clandestinità non è una sua scelta, è la scelta del fedifrago. Tu hai scelto di sposarti, tu hai scelto la coppia. Onori e oneri. A me i miei, a te i tuoi. (tu e me generici, eh!)


cazzate. va benissimo. ma sei scorretta comunque. va benissimo. ma lo dici. io sono scorretto/a e non me ne frega un cazzo di esserlo.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @Conte
> 
> Infatti io non racconto nulla in pubblico dei fatti miei. Non lo faccio qui e non lo faccio nemmeno nella realtà, in pubblico. Conosco benissimo questi meccanismi di identificazione e in massa sono micidiali, nel senso che si rischiano in ogni caso abusi. Abusi.


Si ho notato sta cosa di te.
E fai molto bene.
Ho dovuto imparare anch'io a mie spese.
Solo che mi ritrovo spesso a fare i conti
con fatti miei inventati.

Se raccontassi qui l'ultimo episodio della saga...
apriti cielo...

Benedetta sia la torre...autoreferenziale


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Chi ha scelto di non unirsi in nessun sacro vincolo non deve render conto delle sue scelte a nessuno se non a se stesso e a coloro con cui ha delle relazioni personali, perché non è in coppia. E Non è la Caritas. La clandestinità non è una sua scelta, è la scelta del fedifrago. Tu hai scelto di sposarti, tu hai scelto la coppia. Onori e oneri. A me i miei, a te i tuoi. (tu e me generici, eh!)


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Peretteo (11 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ho notato sta cosa di te.
> E fai molto bene.
> Ho dovuto imparare anch'io a mie spese.
> Solo che mi ritrovo spesso a fare i conti
> ...


guarda che risulti lo stesso patetico, tranquillo


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non saprei più come dirlo che questa questione del libero arbitrio è scontata.
> dico solo che chi sceglie di relazionarsi con chi non è libero decide consapevolmente di essere un clandestino e che sia uno dei due comproprietari della barca non lo manleva dall'entrare dove non dovrebbe.
> per me questo è piuttosto oggettivo.
> poi ci sta che qualcuno ritenga che con gli sconosciuti si è liberi diessere scorretti;per me  non è così


della serie
pontifichiamo sulla coscienza altrui.


----------



## Peretteo (11 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> della serie
> pontifichiamo sulla coscienza altrui.


della serie diciamo le cose come stanno. e ovviamente ad uno come te non stanno bene. ma si capisce perché


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2014)

Peretteo ha detto:


> guarda che risulti lo stesso patetico, tranquillo


Tu dici?
[video=youtube;MNscliD-cHE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNscliD-cHE[/video]


----------



## disincantata (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Cara disincantata (_cara_ senza ironia), io sono un tipo di persona che quando le succede una cosa brutta, così come una cosa bella, prima di tutto si domanda se non abbia qualche responsabilità per ciò che le è successo. Questa sono io proprio di carattere. Cioè: prima di tutto guardo in casa mia, cioè dentro di me. Tendo a sentirmi responsabile se qualcuno mi offende, se qualcuno si arrabbia con me, se qualcuno mi pesta un piede, in qualsiasi interazione umana anche virtuale mi sento responsabile delle reazioni che suscito nei miei confronti. Questo è per me sempre stato così: perché non penso che siamo un'isola, né penso che siamo indifferenti a chi ci incontra, fosse anche per una volta, fosse anche la cassiera del supermercato, fosse anche il barista dell'autogrill, per dire di persone che tanti considerano solo ruoli. Io do peso a qualsiasi persona in cui mi imbatta. Nel senso che sono sempre consapevole che _quel che do avrò_. Insomma, non credo nel caso, in fatto di relazioni con gli esseri umani. Credo che le costruiamo, che siamo latori di messaggi, subliminali e non subliminali. E' pesante tutto questo? No. E' pieno. E mi viene spontaneo, forse perché sono stata una bambina solitaria e ho sempre osservato molto e partecipato poco, per carattere.
> La fiducia è una scommessa al buio. O si dà o non si dà. Non si costruisce. O c'è o non c'è. Se c'è, è un viaggio. E' un viaggio per mare senza salvagente né scialuppa di salvataggio. Io mi fido solo di un uomo che è il solo che ho amato e amerò sempre anche se la nostra storia è finita, ma non perché sono cinica e sospettosa, ma perché sono capace di far parte per me stessa; non perché sdegno gli altri, ma anzi, perché li ascolto e li accolgo (anche troppo, mi dicono). La fiducia che si dà si dà _a prescindere_ da qualsiasi atto faccia colui o colei a cui la diamo. E prescinde da qualsiasi patto esplicito o implicito. La persona ti può _deludere_ quando e se ti è infedele, ma se questo la trasforma ai tuoi occhi in un'aliena, allora sei tu che hai sbagliato; non l'hai vista nemmeno prima, o non l'hai vista durante... in qualche modo* l'hai persa di vista.* La fiducia non si ritira, se è autentica. E quella autentica è istintiva e non calcola. Io sono stata sempre afflitta da molteplici piccole immediate delusioni circa le persone, che mi hanno preservata dal fidarmi istintivamente e ciecamente, nel senso di _affidarmi_. Quando ci si affida si assume un rischio spaventoso, ma appunto, lo si corre. E in ogni istante ci tocca ricordare che* spetta a noi avere cura,* a noi non perdere di vista, a noi mandare i messaggi giusti, *a noi sintonizzarci, a noi amare*. L'altro è sempre l'_altro_ e il suo amore non lo possiamo conoscere né possedere.



Tutto facile a parole, ma io mi riferisco a matrimoni di lunga data, per quanto impegno ci puoi mettere sai quanti fatti e problemi subentrano che non ti permettono di focalizzarti giorno e notte sempre e solo su chi ami?

Tu hai figli?  Riesci ad immaginare una vita fatta di lavoro di entrambi a tempi pieno, pienissimo, tre figli, una madre malata, un padre da aiutare quando puoi, tre case da mandare avanti, una figlia con serissimi problemi di salute?

Inoltre,  proprio per colpa sua, per altre cose,  stai subendo danni e problemi,  alle quali per amore cerchi di rimediare al suo posto, mantenendo una famiglia numerosa e costosa, rinunciando a cose per te per la famiglia, per lui, in più nonostante si sia dimostrato inaffidabile per fatti che esulano il tradimento, lo vedi in difficoltà e gli dai ancora fiducia, libertà, pensi a tirare la carretta, ai figli, alle malattie di figli e genitori, hai con lui regolari rapporti sessuali che stanno da sempre bene ad entrambi, non parlo di giovani sposi, di famiglie con figli maggiorenni, studenti, case da mantenere, conti da pagare, e lo fai quasi sempre tu, per competenza, per abitudine, perchè ci metti del tuo, che dovevo fare, pedinarlo perchè quando sale sul palco si trasforma? 

Fare come altre mogli gelose e seguirlo ovunque nelle serate per mezza Italia? Trascurando i figli?

Ho sposato un puttaniere?  Può essere. L'ambiente musicale gli è stato d'aiuto.

A quanto pare siamo un esercito.

Come tradita altro che se mi do colpe, di essermi distratta per colpe sue a risolvergli rogne che gli hanno permesso di svagarsi sempre a mie spese.

Di non averlo lasciato dieci anni prima per essersi rovinato la vita lavorativa ed economica e, come ringraziamento, si è fatto la piccolina per anni.

Ora fa pure l'innamorato ed il geloso. 

Un esame di coscienza prima no?

Chi agisce deve trovare il coraggio di parlare chiaro. Non lo vuoi dire prima, ragionaci una volta iniziata la storia e scegli.

Non ha comprato un basso elettrico da 10.000,00 euro di nascosto, gli ho perdonato cose molto più dannose, ha tradito per anni e se fosse dipeso da lui continuerebbe ancora la storia, non ha mai avuto il coraggio di chiuderla per paura lo scoprissi. Sperava si stancasse lei lo stronzo.

Riguardo alle persone normalmente vado ad istinto, altra cosa è chi ti sta accanto perchè lo hai scelto ed amato, so di non possederlo, ma lo rispetto, chi tradisce non rispetta niente, nel suo caso neppure la casa coniugale.

Abbiamo letto, ed io l'ho vissuta in famiglia, di persone che hanno tradito prima del matrimonio e che, se non scoperti, avrebbero continuato a farlo, per poi finire dallo psicologo a piangere. Colpa della fidanzata che era presa ad arredare casa ed a pagare il mutuo? (Maipiù)

Per me si tratta di avere o non avere senso di lealtà verso chi sostieni di amare, quasi sempre persone che, magari non per colpa loro, non sanno amare davvero.  Ne il coniuge, ne le/gli  amanti, spesso più di una/o.

A me viene la nausea quando leggo di amanti che parlano di matrimoni in bianco, cosa pure sentita dalla piccolina.

Viagra a go-go altro che matrimoni in bianco.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tutto facile a parole, ma io mi riferisco a matrimoni di lunga data, per quanto impegno ci puoi mettere sai quanti fatti e problemi subentrano che non ti permettono di focalizzarti giorno e notte sempre e solo su chi ami?
> 
> Tu hai figli?  Riesci ad immaginare una vita fatta di lavoro di entrambi a tempi pieno, pienissimo, tre figli, una madre malata, un padre da aiutare quando puoi, tre case da mandare avanti, una figlia con serissimi problemi di salute?
> 
> ...


Ellamadò, che cazzo è? Che basso è? Lo sai?


----------



## Peretteo (11 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu dici?
> [video=youtube;MNscliD-cHE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNscliD-cHE[/video]


non dico, pontifico:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2014)

Peretteo ha detto:


> della serie diciamo le cose come stanno. e ovviamente ad uno come te non stanno bene. ma si capisce perché


Guarda in Parlamento.
Tutti i politici sono convinti di dire agli altri come stanno le cose.
Ma fatalità ad alcuni sta visione del mondo non sta bene.
Hai mai sentito parlare degli effetti perniciosi delle ideologie?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2014)

Peretteo ha detto:


> non dico, pontifico:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Immagino che papa Bergoglio ti farà beato.
Contento?


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non saprei più come dirlo che questa questione del libero arbitrio è scontata.
> dico solo che chi sceglie di relazionarsi con chi non è libero decide consapevolmente di essere un clandestino e che sia uno dei due comproprietari della barca non lo manleva dall'entrare dove non dovrebbe.
> per me questo è piuttosto oggettivo.
> poi ci sta che qualcuno ritenga che con gli sconosciuti si è liberi diessere scorretti;per me  non è così


Minni, dovrai capire un giorno o l'altro che se tuo marito se ne va o se n'è andato con un'altra part-time più che scorrettezza dell'altra è colpa di tuo marito. Non è che ci vuole molto.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minni, dovrai capire un giorno o l'altro che se tuo marito se ne va o se n'è andato con un'altra part-time più che scorrettezza dell'altra è colpa di tuo marito. Non è che ci vuole molto.


Dici che non si chiederà che responsabilità ha lei in tutto ciò?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dici che non si chiederà che responsabilità ha lei in tutto ciò?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Credo se lo sia chiesto un miliardo di volte.


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Chi ha scelto di non unirsi in nessun sacro vincolo *non deve render conto delle sue scelte a nessuno se non a se stesso *e a coloro con cui ha delle relazioni personali, perché non è in coppia. E Non è la Caritas. La clandestinità non è una sua scelta, è la scelta del fedifrago. Tu hai scelto di sposarti, tu hai scelto la coppia. Onori e oneri. A me i miei, a te i tuoi. (tu e me generici, eh!)


è proprio quello che tento di dire da secoli


----------



## disincantata (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ellamadò, che cazzo è? Che basso è? Lo sai?



Un Fender credo.


----------



## disincantata (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minni, dovrai capire un giorno o l'altro che se tuo marito se ne va o se n'è andato con un'altra part-time più che scorrettezza dell'altra è colpa di tuo marito. Non è che ci vuole molto.



Su questo straquoto.  L'altra può essersi poi comportata da stronza per mille altri motivi e modi, ma la colpa è solo ed esclusivamente di chi ci tradisce.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Un Fender credo.


Ma diecimila cucuzze? Cos'è, un Precision fatto da Leo Fender in persona nel '54 in stato di grazia ed è pure tempestato di lapislazzuli e pietre preziose?


----------



## Caciottina (11 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche Galimberti deve essersi fatto una studentessa e poi ha teorizzato per far digerire la cosa alla moglie.:carneval:


L ho pensato pure io


----------



## disincantata (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma diecimila cucuzze? Cos'è, un Precision fatto da Leo Fender in persona nel '54 in stato di grazia ed è pure tempestato di lapislazzuli e pietre preziose?



So solo che è rosso scuro, brillantinoso, vecchissimo, quasi come me ahahah, chiederò, sono di nuovo al MARE, ahahah

Ne ha credo 4 di bassi, alcuni in casa che non usa mai. Misteri.

Fortunatamente quando a fine hanno gli hanno rubato alcune cose, si sono salvati, erano posizionati in fondo e probabilmente non avevano spazio per tutto. O forse avrebbe smesso di suonare, boh


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Su questo straquoto.  L'altra può essersi poi comportata da stronza per mille altri motivi e modi, ma la colpa è solo ed esclusivamente di chi ci tradisce.


non gliela posso fare.
ma certo che succedesse me la potrei prendere solo che con il mio uomo...ci mancherebbe.
parlavo di responsabilità...che non possono essere nulle:miiiii:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non gliela posso fare.
> ma certo che succedesse me la potrei prendere solo che con il mio uomo...ci mancherebbe.
> parlavo di responsabilità...che non possono essere nulle:miiiii:


Scusa Minni, tesoro, ma se tu guidando stai un po' brilla e ti sfroci contro un palo della luce la colpa è del palo?


----------



## Fantastica (11 Febbraio 2014)

@disincantata

Forse non ci crederai, ma capisco ogni cosa che scrivi come l'avessi vissuta io. Tu sei totalmente consapevole e non fai sconti. Mi piace come hai preso atto di chi hai davanti. C'è disprezzo nelle tue parole e non ti fa più male. Come se ti scuotessi la sabbia da un bel paio di sandali pennellati sul tuo piede una volta tornata sulla strada, da percorrere da sola e fiera di quello che TU hai dato e continui a dare. Questa è una signora.


----------



## Fantastica (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Spiegatemi*

... la correttezza.
Grazie.


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... la correttezza.
> Grazie.


ma vai ad interrogare scimmie


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ...* ma quando la finite di usare stò cazzo di forum.. come la piazza del paesello?*
> 
> pensavo di esser finito, non dico su un foruma internazionale, ma almeno italianicamente? parlando... nazionale.
> mi ritrovo da una vita con un gruppetto di utenti, tira e mosca, che si conoscono, che hanno fatto le peggio cose...
> ...


Hai ragione Spider. Per quello che mi riguarda chiedo scusa.


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'annosa questione dell'intruso/a.
> che la responsabilità importante per il compagno sia  il/la  proprio partner è lapalissiano ma quello che personalmente mi porrei è lo *scrupolo dell'intrusione  nei confronti di un altro a prescindere da come si ponga la donna o l'uomo che ho davanti.*
> lo spazio comunque non mi apparterrebbe
> ps ho fatto confusione nei ruoli...non ho voglia di riscrivere ...applicatevi


Lo scrupolo me lo farei nel caso in cui avessi un compagno.


----------



## Fantastica (11 Febbraio 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> causare un evento per negligenza o imprudenza credo si chiami proprio colpa.:smile:
> 
> Si tu sei responsabile di te stessa, e proprio per questo non solo delle tue scelte, ma anche delle tue azioni. E se queste azioni recano danno ad altri, puoi essere chiamata a risponderne.


Se io mi innamoro di uno sposato io sono una donna innamorata di un uomo che non è un uomno perché è sposato. E' un uomo e basta. Che sia sposato o non sposato a me, che sono libera, non cambia assolutamente nulla. E' lui che deve fare i conti con le sue promesse. Io non ho stabilito patti con nessuno. Il mio patto è adesso con te, come persona, per come sei, non per il tuo stato civile! Ma come si fa a non capire questa cosa?


----------



## free (11 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non gliela posso fare.
> ma certo che succedesse me la potrei prendere solo che con il mio uomo...ci mancherebbe.
> parlavo di responsabilità...che non possono essere nulle:miiiii:


però prima parlavi di scorrettezza, ed io lì concordo
nel senso che comunque l'amante che ci sta con uno impegnato ha una nota di scorrettezza nei riguardi di un rapporto ufficiale che esiste e non è di certo il suo

invece non parlerei di responsabilità, nel senso che (a meno di casi eclatanti ed estremi) l'amante non è responsabile di quello che succederà nella coppia ufficiale, poichè l'unico responsabile ne è il traditore, le conseguenze di quello che ricade sulla sua coppia sono tutte a suo carico

la scorrettezza è nel scegliere di iniziare, ma non dà anche responsabilità, secondo me
come rubare ai ladri o truffare i truffatori (esempi pessimi ma ora non me ne vengono altri)


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Se io mi innamoro di uno sposato io sono una donna innamorata di un uomo che non è un uomno perché è sposato. E' un uomo e basta. Che sia sposato o non sposato a me, che sono libera, non cambia assolutamente nulla. E' lui che deve fare i conti con le sue promesse. Io non ho stabilito patti con nessuno. Il mio patto è adesso con te, come persona, per come sei, non per il tuo stato civile! Ma come si fa a non capire questa cosa?


Quoto parola per parola.


----------



## Fantastica (11 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> però prima parlavi di scorrettezza, ed io lì concordo
> nel senso che comunque l'amante che ci sta con uno impegnato ha una nota di scorrettezza nei riguardi di un rapporto ufficiale che esiste e non è di certo il suo
> 
> invece non parlerei di responsabilità, nel senso che (a meno di casi eclatanti ed estremi) l'amante non è responsabile di quello che succederà nella coppia ufficiale, poichè l'unico responsabile ne è il traditore, le conseguenze di quello che ricade sulla sua coppia sono tutte a suo carico
> ...


Grazie per il chiarimento sul concetto di "correttezza". E per di più ti quoto e trovo il paragone azzzeccatissimo.


----------



## Spider (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Se io mi innamoro di uno sposato io sono una donna innamorata di un uomo che non è un uomno perché è sposato. E' un uomo e basta. Che sia sposato o non sposato a me, che sono libera, non cambia assolutamente nulla. E' lui che deve fare i conti con le sue promesse. Io non ho stabilito patti con nessuno. Il mio patto è adesso con te, come persona, per come sei, non per il tuo stato civile! Ma come si fa a non capire questa cosa?



se un ladro, 
ti compra gioielli e pellicce,
 con il ricavato del suo malaffare.. a te non importa nulla?


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Faccio una domanda _etica_: mettiamo caso che voi siate single (alla Tubarao, per capirci): nei panni dell'amante di una persona sposata, per onestà (e non perché abbiate progetti, attenzione), voi fareste in modo che il coniuge sapesse della relazione clandestina con voi?


No.


----------



## Fantastica (11 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> se un ladro,
> ti compra gioielli e pellicce,
> con il ricavato del suo malaffare.. a te non importa nulla?


Figurati, che io non compro niente da Zara perché è roba fatta sfruttando il lavoro delle donne asiatiche!


----------



## Tin Man (11 Febbraio 2014)

*responsabilità equamente divisa*



marietto ha detto:


> #1630
> Mah... Io penso che i concetti di "colpa" e "responsabilità" siano due cose ben distinte.
> 
> *In un tradimento la colpa, a mio parere, è sempre al 100% del traditore, senza se e senza ma.*
> ...


Credo che i *"due traditori"* - quando sono consapevoli del tradimento in atto - debbano assumersi l'onere di una responsabilità equamente divisa, quindi si deve parlare necessariamente di *50 e 50*.

L'amante che sfascia da fuori la famiglia non può e non deve sentirsi alleggerita da una responsabilità minore perchè, nella sua consapevolezza e nel suo *egoismo*, non può ignorare il male che sta scaricando.

Non può dire che la situazione fosse avviata da un malessere familiare che ha condotto a trovare vie di fuga.
L'amante *terzo pensa solo al piacere* che proverà nel proprio *narcisismo*.

Il marito che scappa con l'amante è altrettanto responsabile del danno che sta provocando col suo farsi bello - *sempre narcisismo*, è chiaro - in una dannosa via che elimina ogni *"responsabilità familiare"*. 
Quando ci si sposa si assumono impegni importantissimi per la vita della propria compagna e non è giusto dimenticare la promessa fatta - in chiesa o meno -, perchè esiste una via più facile per vivere in questa società di leggi e regole: *basta non sposarsi* per non infrangere *regole* civili, ma soprattutto *morali*.

Mi chiedo che senso abbiano le scelte di uno sposato/a che liberamente vive le sue scelte sessuali.
Anche perchè questo è il nucleo di questo sito sul tradimento: si tradisce per *seguire gli istinti* che la società del benessere evidenzia, senza riflettere che ogni minima nostra azione avrà un *effetto anche molto lontano* da noi...

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Effetto_farfalla


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> però prima parlavi di scorrettezza, ed io lì concordo
> nel senso che comunque l'amante che ci sta con uno impegnato ha una nota di scorrettezza nei riguardi di un rapporto ufficiale che esiste e non è di certo il suo
> 
> invece non parlerei di responsabilità, nel senso che (a meno di casi eclatanti ed estremi) l'amante non è responsabile di quello che succederà nella coppia ufficiale, poichè l'unico responsabile ne è il traditore, le conseguenze di quello che ricade sulla sua coppia sono tutte a suo carico
> ...


Scorrettezza? Scusami amore, ma saranno o non saranno affari miei di uomo sposato se ho o non ho intenzione di fare qualcosa con te fuori dal mio matrimonio? Il matrimonio è mio. Sono affari MIEI.


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scorrettezza? Scusami amore, ma saranno o non saranno affari miei di uomo sposato se ho o non ho intenzione di fare qualcosa con te fuori dal mio matrimonio? *Il matrimonio è mio. Sono affari MIEI.*


Esattamente. Poi che ci siano amanti che vanno oltre, questo si sa.


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Quoto parola per parola.


è chiaro che dai quaranta in poi troverò più facilmente uomini impegnati che liberi .
sicché


----------



## Fantastica (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tin Man ha detto:


> L'amante che sfascia da fuori la famiglia non può e non deve sentirsi alleggerita da una responsabilità minore perchè, nella sua consapevolezza e nel suo *egoismo*, non può ignorare il male che sta scaricando.


L'amante che sta al suo posto NON sfascia nessuna famiglia.


----------



## Spider (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Figurati, che io non compro niente da Zara perché è roba fatta sfruttando il lavoro delle donne asiatiche!



...appunto, vedi che piano, piano ci arrivi?
io potrei dirti che invece compro... perchè in fondo quelle donne asiatiche e quei bambini, son per me un entità astratta... e che i conti li facesse chi le sfrutta quelle donne, chi con loro ha rapporti commerciali.
io sono libero, di comprare dove mi pare.
come tu sei una donna libera.
comprare da zara, è molto simile che prendesi il marito di un altra.
di entrambi, non conosci l'origine... ma sai che stai facendo male.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Figurati, che io non compro niente da Zara perché è roba fatta sfruttando il lavoro delle donne asiatiche!


Quindi o ormai non ti vesti più oppure ti fai filare e cucire tutto da mammà che tanto è contenta di fare anche quello perchè è la sua vocazione.


----------



## free (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scorrettezza? Scusami amore, ma saranno o non saranno affari miei di uomo sposato se ho o non ho intenzione di fare qualcosa con te fuori dal mio matrimonio? Il matrimonio è mio. Sono affari MIEI.



veramente io mi riferivo all'amante single di uno sposato, non era questo il punto?
ovvero se è scorretta pure lei? (oltre allo scorrettissimo marito, ovviamente)


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> veramente io mi riferivo all'amante single di uno sposato, non era questo il punto?
> ovvero se è scorretta pure lei? (oltre allo scorrettissimo marito, ovviamente)


... 

Aiutatemi.


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> è chiaro che dai quaranta in poi troverò più facilmente uomini impegnati che liberi .
> sicché


Anche :mrgreen:. E magari cambiano pure le aspettative. Nel senso, capisco che a trent'anni si ha voglia di avere una famiglia, avere dei figli e quindi, nel caso di incontro con un uomo sposato, prendere il posto di.


----------



## Peretteo (11 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Quoto parola per parola.


è ovvio. tu ti scoperesti l'uomo di tua sorella se ti piacesse. se poi ti innamorassi pure proveresti anche a toglierglielo, figuriamoci.


----------



## Peretteo (11 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> è chiaro che dai quaranta in poi troverò più facilmente uomini impegnati che liberi .
> sicché


e quindi niente scrupoli!!!!evviva!!!!


----------



## free (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Aiutatemi.


stai più attento, cortesemente:mrgreen:

in pratica secondo me è scorretta ma non anche responsabile
come chi truffa i truffatori etc. etc.


----------



## Fantastica (11 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ...appunto, vedi che piano, piano ci arrivi?
> io potrei dirti che invece compro... perchè in fondo quelle donne asiatiche e quei bambini, son per me un entità astratta... e che i conti li facesse chi le sfrutta quelle donne, chi con loro ha rapporti commerciali.
> io sono libero, di comprare dove mi pare.
> come tu sei una donna libera.


Un conto sono le responsabilità collettive, un conto sono quelle individuali che hanno ricadute sulla collettività. Immagino che l'amante di una persona sposata debba secondo la maggioranza di voi, sentirsi responsabile del matrimonio come ISTITUZIONE, posto che non conosce il partner del suo amante né ci ha mai avuto a che fare. Ho capito bene? Ecco. Ma se io sono non sposata perché NON credo nella sacralità dell'istituzione matrimoniale, non credo al matrimonio, non credo al valore collettivo del matrimonio, io non posso caricarmi di un "valore" che non è per me un "valore". E però posso motivare davanti al tribunale della coscienza e anche ai tribunali della doxa la mia convinzione. Cioè: non agisco con superficialità e per egoismo o come dice qualcuno qui per narcisismo, ma per CONVINZIONE. Chiaro?


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> veramente io mi riferivo all'amante single di uno sposato, non era questo il punto?
> ovvero se è scorretta pure lei? (oltre allo scorrettissimo marito, ovviamente)





Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Aiutatemi.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:MUORO :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> stai più attento, cortesemente:mrgreen:
> 
> in pratica secondo me è scorretta ma non anche responsabile
> come chi truffa i truffatori etc. etc.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> stai più attento, cortesemente:mrgreen:
> 
> in pratica secondo me è scorretta ma non anche responsabile
> come chi truffa i truffatori etc. etc.


Capisci tesoro che la scorrettezza comporta responsabilità? Cioè, è come se parcheggio davanti un'unscita di sicurezza a te s'infiamma il culo e non puoi uscire. Capito? Sono stato scorretto e ti ho causato un forte bruciore dietro, non c'è dolo, magari, ma pur sempre colpa grave.


----------



## Peretteo (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scorrettezza? Scusami amore, ma saranno o non saranno affari miei di uomo sposato se ho o non ho intenzione di fare qualcosa con te fuori dal mio matrimonio? Il matrimonio è mio. Sono affari MIEI.


va benissimo. sono affari miei però se ti dico che sei un egoista scorretto. Sono opinini mie. Sono pensieri MIEI


----------



## Spider (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Un conto sono le responsabilità collettive, un conto sono quelle individuali che hanno ricadute sulla collettività. Immagino che l'amante di una persona sposata debba secondo la maggioranza di voi, sentirsi responsabile del matrimonio come ISTITUZIONE, posto che non conosce il partner del suo amante né ci ha mai avuto a che fare. Ho capito bene? Ecco. Ma se io sono non sposata perché NON credo nella sacralità dell'istituzione matrimoniale, non credo al matrimonio, non credo al valore collettivo del matrimonio, io non posso caricarmi di un "valore" che non è per me un "valore". E però posso motivare davanti al tribunale della coscienza e anche ai tribunali della doxa la mia convinzione. Cioè: non agisco con superficialità e per egoismo o come dice qualcuno qui per narcisismo, ma per CONVINZIONE. Chiaro?


ma qui siamo al delirio.

le responsabilità collettive...nascono per forza di cose da quelle individuali!!!
e dal piccolo che si fa il grande.
lo scontrino che non esponi... 
genera una responsabilità individuale...
 che diviene massa e onda a livello collettivo.


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma qui siamo al delirio.
> 
> le responsabilità collettive...nascono per forza di cose da quelle individuali!!!
> e dal piccolo che si fa il grande.
> ...


La responsabilità è di chi sta dentro una coppia che gli sta stretta e ne esce. Poi certo, dipende anche da chi si trova.


----------



## Fantastica (11 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma qui siamo al delirio.
> 
> le responsabilità collettive...nascono per forza di cose da quelle individuali!!!
> e dal piccolo che si fa il grande.
> ...


Stiamo parlando di matrimonio, non di scontrini.


----------



## Tin Man (11 Febbraio 2014)

*al suo posto*



Fantastica ha detto:


> Tin Man ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


E dove vive, allora?
Su Marte?
Non si possono ignorare queste *precise responsabilità*.

Cosa vuol dire "al suo posto"?
Anche da quel posto si uccide una coppia.


----------



## Peretteo (11 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma qui siamo al delirio.
> 
> le responsabilità collettive...nascono per forza di cose da quelle individuali!!!
> e dal piccolo che si fa il grande.
> ...


non fari caso, bisogna trovare giustificazioni soggettive ai propri comportamenti


----------



## Spider (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Capisci tesoro che la scorrettezza comporta responsabilità? Cioè, è come se parcheggio davanti un'unscita di sicurezza a te s'infiamma il culo e non puoi uscire. Capito? Sono stato scorretto e ti ho causato un forte bruciore dietro, non c'è dolo, magari, ma pur sempre colpa grave.



bocchigiò...basta con le canne.
ti fanno male.


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tin Man ha detto:


> E dove vive, allora?
> Su Marte?
> Non si possono ignorare queste *precise responsabilità*.
> 
> ...


No. In quel momento la coppia è morta. Può rinascere, ma dipende dalla volontà di chi ha tradito.


----------



## Spider (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Stiamo parlando di matrimonio, non di scontrini.


si ma visto che non capisci... cercavo un alternativa valida, per farti capire.
qualcosa che ti tangesse!!!
solo cosi uno capisce... quando gli toccano il proprio.
perchè finchè è l'altro, e non io, non si capisce mai un tubo.


----------



## free (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Capisci tesoro che la scorrettezza comporta responsabilità? Cioè, è come se parcheggio davanti un'unscita di sicurezza a te s'infiamma il culo e non puoi uscire. Capito? Sono stato scorretto e ti ho causato un forte bruciore dietro, non c'è dolo, magari, ma pur sempre colpa grave.



no, non è così automatico secondo me
primo, perchè il traditore notoriamente racconta un sacco di balle a tutte e quindi perchè mai io dovrei sentirmi responsabile della sua coppia? che ne so io di come si comporta realmente al suo interno?
la scorrettezza è un atto iniziale e consapevole, invece la responsabilità è un divenire imprevedibile, soprattutto per l'amante, secondo me


----------



## marietto (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Se io mi innamoro di uno sposato io sono una donna innamorata di un uomo che non è un uomno perché è sposato. E' un uomo e basta. Che sia sposato o non sposato a me, che sono libera, non cambia assolutamente nulla. E' lui che deve fare i conti con le sue promesse. Io non ho stabilito patti con nessuno. Il mio patto è adesso con te, come persona, per come sei, non per il tuo stato civile! Ma come si fa a non capire questa cosa?


Infatti la colpa di aver causato l'evento tradimento, ricade completamente su di lui, non su di te.

Tuttavia, sempre parere personale, beninteso, ognuno di noi è sempre responsabile delle proprie azioni. E come tale, chi si ritiene danneggiato dalle tue azioni può venire a chiedertene conto. In quel caso, avrai modo di sostenere le tue ragioni, se ritieni di averne, oppure chinerai la testa, se ritieni di essere in torto. Ma non puoi sottrarti al risponderne IMHO


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tin Man ha detto:


> Credo che i *"due traditori"* - quando sono consapevoli del tradimento in atto - debbano assumersi l'onere di una responsabilità equamente divisa, quindi si deve parlare necessariamente di *50 e 50*.
> 
> L'amante che sfascia da fuori la famiglia non può e non deve sentirsi alleggerita da una responsabilità minore perchè, nella sua consapevolezza e nel suo *egoismo*, non può ignorare il male che sta scaricando.
> 
> ...


Madonna benedetta. Se mi scopo una muore un gattino in Perù?


----------



## Fantastica (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Tengo a precisare*

... che non sto parlando di me. Che sia chiaro. Ma ho delle convinzioni radicate, che ci posso fare.


----------



## Peretteo (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Stiamo parlando di matrimonio, non di scontrini.


pae che per te valga di più uno scontrino. puoi pensarlo. ma fa di te una persona triste e arida. perché se un'unione che sia di matrimonio o altro è un valore. puoi non riconoscere che lo abbia. ma non è morale. detto questo puoi anche pensare che cagare davanti alla porta del vicino possa essere lecito visto che in quel momento hai avuto quel bisogno e  che pensi che il water sia un oggetto obsoleto. puoi pensarlo ma questo fa di te una persona.......l'aggettivo sceglilo tu


----------



## Fantastica (11 Febbraio 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Infatti la colpa di aver causato l'evento tradimento, ricade completamente su di lui, non su di te.
> 
> Tuttavia, sempre parere personale, beninteso, ognuno di noi è sempre responsabile delle proprie azioni. E come tale, chi si ritiene danneggiato dalle tue azioni può venire a chiedertene conto. In quel caso, avrai modo di sostenere le tue ragioni, se ritieni di averne, oppure chinerai la testa, se ritieni di essere in torto. Ma non puoi sottrarti al risponderne IMHO


Perfetto. Straquoto.


----------



## Peretteo (11 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> bocchigiò...basta con le canne.
> ti fanno male.


E' il contrario. dovrebbe farsene. e se già se ne fa, dovrebbe aumentae. fino al coma, ovviamente


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> no, non è così automatico secondo me
> *primo, perchè il traditore notoriamente racconta un sacco di balle a tutte e quindi perchè mai io dovrei sentirmi responsabile della sua coppia? che ne so io di come si comporta realmente al suo interno?*
> la scorrettezza è un atto iniziale e consapevole, invece la responsabilità è un divenire imprevedibile, soprattutto per l'amante, secondo me


Scusa?


----------



## Tin Man (11 Febbraio 2014)

*coppia gravemente malata?*



MK ha detto:


> Tin Man ha detto:
> 
> 
> > E dove vive, allora?
> ...


Perchè *morta*?
Potrebbe solo essere ferita più o meno gravemente.
L'amante in quel caso dà solo il colpo di grazia per puro egoismo, con la complicità del *"fuggitivo"*, ovviamente.


----------



## disincantata (11 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non gliela posso fare.
> ma certo che succedesse me la potrei prendere solo che con il mio uomo...ci mancherebbe.
> parlavo di responsabilità...che non possono essere nulle:miiiii:



Ho capito cosa intendi, ma la  responsabilità verso il tradito resta di chi tradisce.

Altra cosa è la mancanza di etica. 

La non correttezza sapendo che la persona con cui hai deciso di sdraiarti ha una famiglia, con quella non ci si dovrebbe  sentire certo di confrontarsi  a testa alta, anche se, dicessi di no io, ci sarebbe credo certamente un altra/o, se di indole se le vanno a cercare. Mie supposizioni. Al 90% azzeccate.

Anche comunque nel ruolo di amante c'è modo e modo di porsi. 

Avrei preferito continuare ad essere una moglie felice e fedele.

Io non l'ho mai cercato, preso di mira, voluto, anzi, fingevo di non capire, ci scherzavo, tutto ho fatto tranne che cercare  la sua attenzione. Per tre anni.

Anzi, sono stata bravissima a non chiamarlo un anno fa quando ero disperata e un suo abbraccio mi avrebbe fatto solo bene. Solo un semplice abbraccio.

Non so quante avrebbero resistito.

Poi ti cambiano la vita, cambi stato d'animo, valuti, ti chiedi perchè ti fai scrupoli che altri non si sono mai fatti in vita loro, mai e, accetti che un altro entri nella tua vita. Con il contagocce nel mio caso.

Moralmente sbagliato, lo so, ma almeno io so restare invisibile. Non ci berrei neppure un caffè al bar per caso, non adesso.

Da me non avrà mai rogne complicazioni problemi pretese di nessun genere, nemmeno di tempo, se vuole anche solo per bere un caffè sa dove abito e che può telefonarmi.

Non dovesse più farlo andrebbe comunque bene. Lo considero una cura d'urto efficace e piacevole. Dalla quale non sono dipendente.

Un buon romanzo mi fa altrettanto bene.

Tutti e due sono il giusto mix per rilassarmi alla grande.


----------



## Peretteo (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna benedetta. Se mi scopo una muore un gattino in Perù?


no se ti scopi una muore lei. dal ridere:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Fantastica (11 Febbraio 2014)

Peretteo ha detto:


> pae che per te valga di più uno scontrino. puoi pensarlo. ma fa di te una persona triste e arida. perché se un'unione che sia di matrimonio o altro è un valore. puoi non riconoscere che lo abbia. ma non è morale. detto questo puoi anche pensare che cagare davanti alla porta del vicino possa essere lecito visto che in quel momento hai avuto quel bisogno e  che pensi che il water sia un oggetto obsoleto. puoi pensarlo ma questo fa di te una persona.......l'aggettivo sceglilo tu


E' un valore per chi lo vive da dentro. Il terzo non lo vive DA DENTRO. Chi li deve difendere i tuoi valori? La società? La madonna santissima addolorata o tu stesso? Essù.


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tin Man ha detto:


> Perchè *morta*?
> Potrebbe solo essere ferita più o meno gravemente.
> L'amante in quel caso dà solo il colpo di grazia per puro egoismo, con la complicità del *"fuggitivo"*, ovviamente.


No. L'amante sta (o dovrebbe) fuori dal matrimonio. Almeno nella mia concezione ideale di amante. E preciso che parlo di amante nel senso di 'colui/colei che ama'.


----------



## Divì (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna benedetta. Se mi scopo una muore un gattino in Perù?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: E' la legge del caos"..


----------



## Spider (11 Febbraio 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Infatti la colpa di aver causato l'evento tradimento, ricade completamente su di lui, non su di te.
> 
> Tuttavia, sempre parere personale, beninteso, ognuno di noi è sempre responsabile delle proprie azioni. E come tale, chi si ritiene danneggiato dalle tue azioni può venire a chiedertene conto. In quel caso, avrai modo di sostenere le tue ragioni, se ritieni di averne, oppure chinerai la testa, se ritieni di essere in torto. Ma non puoi sottrarti al risponderne IMHO



è proprio cosi.
si parla di responsabilità e non di colpa.
sono due cose ben diverse.
la responsabilità, non investe...
 soltanto gli *sciocchi e gli stolti.*
queste due categorie sono esenti da responsabilità


----------



## free (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa?


alla moglie di sicuro, a meno che non sia sposato con un sasso
all'amante in effetti forse più che altro omette, glissa...non è che comunque cambi molto il fatto che io, amante, che caspita ne so della sua coppia?


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Infatti la colpa di aver causato l'evento tradimento, ricade completamente su di lui, non su di te.
> 
> Tuttavia, sempre parere personale, beninteso, ognuno di noi è sempre responsabile delle proprie azioni. E come tale, chi si ritiene danneggiato dalle tue azioni può venire a chiedertene conto. In quel caso, avrai modo di sostenere le tue ragioni, se ritieni di averne, oppure chinerai la testa, se ritieni di essere in torto. *Ma non puoi sottrarti al risponderne IMHO*


Ma che è, una legge naturale? Ou? Tuo moglie ti riempie di corna e te le prendi con me, magari, che sono l'ultimo di una serie infinita, per dire? Ma che state male?


----------



## Peretteo (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E' un valore per chi lo vive da dentro. Il terzo non lo vive DA DENTRO. Chi li deve difendere i tuoi valori? La società? La madonna santissima addolorata o tu stesso? Essù.


è un valore in assoluto. è triste pensarla diversamente.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> alla moglie di sicuro, a meno che non sia sposato con un sasso
> all'amante in effetti forse più che altro omette, glissa...non è che comunque cambi molto il fatto che io, amante, che caspita ne so della sua coppia?


Ma tu cosa ne sai? Mica siamo tutti uguali. Ma poi tu non sei manco mai stata l'amante di nessuno, merda. Che dici? Di che parli? TI AMO.


----------



## Fantastica (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tin Man ha detto:


> Perchè *morta*?
> Potrebbe solo essere ferita più o meno gravemente.
> L'amante in quel caso dà solo il colpo di grazia per puro egoismo, con la complicità del *"fuggitivo"*, ovviamente.


Si vede che per te il tradimento è acqua fresca! E' morta, cazzo! E divento una belva. Se tradisci tu ammazzi la tua coppia. La ammazzi. Poi puoi seppellirla male o bene. Se la seppellisci male, puzzerà di carogna. Che schifo quelli come te.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tin Man ha detto:


> Credo che i *"due traditori"* - quando sono consapevoli del tradimento in atto - debbano assumersi l'onere di una responsabilità equamente divisa, quindi si deve parlare necessariamente di *50 e 50*.
> 
> L'amante che sfascia da fuori la famiglia non può e non deve sentirsi alleggerita da una responsabilità minore perchè, nella sua consapevolezza e nel suo *egoismo*, non può ignorare il male che sta scaricando.
> 
> ...


Fammi capire *se mi sposo* e vivo liberamente le mie scelte sessuali infrango la regola,se *convivo* no ? WHY ?


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Si vede che per te il tradimento è acqua fresca! E' morta, cazzo! E divento una belva. *Se tradisci tu ammazzi la tua coppia. La ammazzi. Poi puoi seppellirla male o bene. Se la seppellisci male, puzzerà di carogna. *Che schifo quelli come te.


Esattamente.


----------



## Spider (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E' un valore per chi lo vive da dentro. Il terzo non lo vive DA DENTRO. Chi li deve difendere i tuoi valori? La società? La madonna santissima addolorata o tu stesso? Essù.



ma io non riesco a risponderti.

siamo alla pura anarchia.

mi lasci senza parole... e non per quello che pensi tu.


----------



## Peretteo (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Si vede che per te il tradimento è acqua fresca! E' morta, cazzo! E divento una belva. Se tradisci tu ammazzi la tua coppia. La ammazzi. Poi puoi seppellirla male o bene. Se la seppellisci male, puzzerà di carogna. Che schifo quelli come te.


mi sembra di leggere una certa incoerenza....


----------



## Spider (11 Febbraio 2014)

Peretteo ha detto:


> mi sembra di leggere una certa incoerenza....



...girano troppe canne.


----------



## free (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu cosa ne sai? Mica siamo tutti uguali. Ma poi tu non sei manco mai stata l'amante di nessuno, merda. Che dici? Di che parli? TI AMO.



ma che c'entra? forse non leggiamo anche solo qui tutti i giorni esempi di quello che ho scritto?

adesso chi tradisce fa di tutto ma figuriamoci se racconta balle!:singleeye:

sei matto?


----------



## Peretteo (11 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ...girano troppe canne.


o non ne girano abbastanza, ribadisco


----------



## Peretteo (11 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma che c'entra? forse non leggiamo anche solo qui tutti i giorni esempi di quello che ho scritto?
> 
> adesso chi tradisce fa di tutto ma figuriamoci se racconta balle!:singleeye:
> 
> sei matto?


shhhhhhhhhhhhhh, che se non dice così pensa che non riesce a raccattare topa qui sopra.....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma che c'entra? forse non leggiamo anche solo qui tutti i giorni esempi di quello che ho scritto?
> 
> adesso chi tradisce fa di tutto ma figuriamoci se racconta balle!:singleeye:
> 
> sei matto?


Ma alla moglie/marito è un discorso, all'amante è diverso, Gesù. Ma poi ci sono ennemila varianti, non puoi dare per scontato un cazzo, su. Parli dall'esterni di qualcosa che non conosci, ovvero parli a vanvera. Fatti, ehm, "le ossa" sul campo. Vieni, sdraiamoci.


----------



## free (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Si vede che per te il tradimento è acqua fresca! E' morta, cazzo! E divento una belva. Se tradisci tu ammazzi la tua coppia. La ammazzi. Poi puoi seppellirla male o bene. Se la seppellisci male, puzzerà di carogna. Che schifo quelli come te.


adesso non esageriamo...per te un'avventura di una notte da mbriachi ammazza??
eddai


----------



## Fantastica (11 Febbraio 2014)

No, gente. Io sono lucidissima e so di cosa sto parlando.


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che è, una legge naturale? Ou? Tuo moglie ti riempie di corna e te le prendi con me, magari, che sono l'ultimo di una serie infinita, per dire? Ma che state male?


non hai capito nulla .
nei confronti di tua moglie sei tu il colpevole,
le donne che coraggiosamente vengono con te rispondono alla loro coscienza nei confronti del tuo matrimonio .
anche se alla luce della sostanza loro sono ininfluenti nel tuo essere sleale, scorretto ,becero e ridicolo che te ne vanti pure .


----------



## Spider (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma alla moglie/marito è un discorso, all'amante è diverso, Gesù. Ma poi ci sono ennemila varianti, non puoi dare per scontato un cazzo, su. Parli dall'esterni di qualcosa che non conosci, ovvero parli a vanvera. Fatti, ehm, "le ossa" sul campo. Vieni, sdraiamoci.



...anvedi, pure il BOCCHIGIo'... *censore*!!!!!
non si fa mancare nulla il nostro eroe.


----------



## Fantastica (11 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> adesso non esageriamo...per te un'avventura di una notte da mbriachi ammazza??
> eddai


Certo, io sto parlando di persone e non di portatori occasionali di genitali.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non hai capito nulla .
> nei confronti di tua moglie sei tu il colpevole,
> le donne che coraggiosamente vengono con te rispondono alla loro coscienza nei confronti del tuo matrimonio .
> anche se alla luce della sostanza loro sono ininfluenti nel tuo essere sleale, scorretto ,becero e ridicolo che te ne vanti pure .


No guarda, sei tu che non hai capito. Io non devo rispondere al giudizio del marito/compagno di NESSUNA. Ma non perchè sono IO. Perchè quello non ha alcun diritto di accampare NULLA. Poi, per i cazzi miei, me la vedo io. E nessun altro. Svegliona.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa Minni, tesoro, ma se tu guidando stai un po' brilla e ti sfroci contro un palo della luce la colpa è del palo?


Guarda che il palo della luce è il tradito.
L'amante è quello seduto accanto al guidatore e che ha condiviso con lui i bicchierini e neppure si è preoccupato che il palo potesse essere investito.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ...anvedi, pure il BOCCHIGIo'... *censore*!!!!!
> non si fa mancare nulla il nostro eroe.


Spidì non capisci regolarmente niente. Non segui, non connetti. Parli di canne e sembri uno caduto in un barile di lsd.


----------



## free (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma alla moglie/marito è un discorso, all'amante è diverso, Gesù. Ma poi ci sono ennemila varianti, non puoi dare per scontato un cazzo, su. Parli dall'esterni di qualcosa che non conosci, ovvero parli a vanvera. Fatti, ehm, "le ossa" sul campo. Vieni, sdraiamoci.



ok allora per te invece generalmente (perchè qui per forza dobbiamo generalizzare, altrimenti parliamo solo di x o y o z...) il marito all'amante dice la verità sulla propria coppia e quindi l'amante è responsabile perchè conosce perfettamente tutti i cazzi della coppia...

secondo me di cazzi ne conosce solo UNO!


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che il palo della luce è il tradito.
> L'amante è quello seduto accanto al guidatore e che ha condiviso con lui i bicchierini e *neppure si è preoccupato che il palo potesse essere investito*.


E per quale motivo l'amante dovrebbe preoccuparsi dei problemi di coppia non suoi? Accade punto.


----------



## Peretteo (11 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che il palo della luce è il tradito.
> L'amante è quello seduto accanto al guidatore e che ha condiviso con lui i bicchierini e neppure si è preoccupato che il palo potesse essere investito.


ma che glielo diciaffa'


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che il palo della luce è il tradito.
> L'amante è quello seduto accanto al guidatore e che ha condiviso con lui i bicchierini e neppure si è preoccupato che il palo potesse essere investito.


Va bene sì. Non posso farci nulla se hai sofferto/soffri. Se ti senti il palo, non è colpa mia o del destino, o del fato o di Nostro Signore è di tuo marito. Oggettivizza, altrimenti è inutile che farfugli.


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No guarda, sei tu che non hai capito. Io non devo rispondere al giudizio del marito/compagno di NESSUNA. Ma non perchè sono IO. Perchè quello non ha alcun diritto di accampare NULLA. Poi, per i cazzi miei, me la vedo io. E nessun altro. Svegliona.


buonanotte


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ok allora per te invece generalmente (perchè qui per forza dobbiamo generalizzare, altrimenti parliamo solo di x o y o z...) il marito all'amante dice la verità sulla propria coppia e quindi l'amante è responsabile perchè conosce perfettamente tutti i cazzi della coppia...
> 
> secondo me di cazzi ne conosce solo UNO!


No. Per me l'amante non è proprio responsabile, e neanche scorretta. Non esiste scorrettezza senza responsabilità.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> buonanotte


Sogni d'oro.


----------



## free (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Certo, io sto parlando di persone e non di portatori occasionali di genitali.



ho capito, tuttavia ammazzare è cosa grave...io non sarei così drastica


----------



## Peretteo (11 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> E per quale motivo l'amante dovrebbe preoccuparsi dei problemi di coppia non suoi? Accade punto.


ma di che cazzo parli? lo fai accadere. se sei una persona cerebrolesa acritica accade. per il esto scegli. e se scegli hai la responsabilità delle tue azioni. con chiunque.
ah certo, dimenticavo che tu sei quella che per chiarirsi le idee può asare sopra i cadaveri di chiunque. legittimo, per carità. legittimo dire che è un comportamento scorretto ed egoista.


----------



## Spider (11 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> buonanotte


buonanotte,
 anche io abbandono.

p.s. ...dici che si farà tutte le H24????


----------



## Peretteo (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Va bene sì. Non posso farci nulla se hai sofferto/soffri. Se ti senti il palo, non è colpa mia o del destino, o del fato o di Nostro Signore è di tuo marito. Oggettivizza, altrimenti è inutile che farfugli.


incredibile...oggettivare sui sentimenti. ma che sei, al supermercato?


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ho capito, tuttavia ammazzare è cosa grave...io non sarei così drastica


Il tradimento che ho subito io è stato una conseguenza della mia coppia che era morta. Si era innamorato di un'altra, non era possibile resuscitare nulla. Poi la correttezza lo stare al proprio posto ok, concordo, ci sono amanti e amanti. Ma il problema sta a monte.


----------



## free (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. Per me l'amante non è proprio responsabile, e neanche scorretta. *Non esiste scorrettezza senza responsabilità.*



invece per me no e l'ho spiegato prima


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Se io mi innamoro di uno sposato io sono una donna innamorata di un uomo che non è un uomno perché è sposato. E' un uomo e basta. Che sia sposato o non sposato a me, che sono libera, non cambia assolutamente nulla. E' lui che deve fare i conti con le sue promesse. Io non ho stabilito patti con nessuno. Il mio patto è adesso con te, come persona, per come sei, non per il tuo stato civile! Ma come si fa a non capire questa cosa?


Io mi domando come non si fa a capire che, *se ami *questo uomo, ti poni anche dei problemi sulle possibili conseguenze della relazione con te per la sua serenità e per i suoi rapporti con i figli.
Tu non sei il suo tutore e non ti sostituisci a lui nelle sue scelte (sarebbe anche offensivo!) ma avrai la consapevolezza che non vivrete sulla nuvoletta rosa del vostro amore e che l'andamento della relazione, che dipende anche dalle tue personali scelte, avrà possibili conseguenze anche per lui. Questo può portarti a essere più restia a coltivare questa relazione, a me sembra normale (se lo ami).


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> invece per me no e l'ho spiegato prima


Sì, ed infatti io ti amo sempre forte & duro.


----------



## Fantastica (11 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ho capito, tuttavia ammazzare è cosa grave...io non sarei così drastica


Perdonami, panterina bella. Io sono passionale, lo so che è grave, ma che ci posso fare? Son così. :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> però prima parlavi di scorrettezza, ed io lì concordo
> nel senso che comunque l'amante che ci sta con uno impegnato ha una nota di scorrettezza nei riguardi di un rapporto ufficiale che esiste e non è di certo il suo
> 
> invece non parlerei di responsabilità, nel senso che (a meno di casi eclatanti ed estremi) l'amante non è responsabile di quello che succederà nella coppia ufficiale, poichè l'unico responsabile ne è il traditore, le conseguenze di quello che ricade sulla sua coppia sono tutte a suo carico
> ...


Rubare ai ladri o truffare i truffatori sono ugualmente furto e truffa.


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io mi domando come non si fa a capire che, *se ami *questo uomo, ti poni anche dei problemi sulle *possibili conseguenze della relazione con te per la sua serenità e per i suoi rapporti con i figli*.
> Tu non sei il suo tutore e non ti sostituisci a lui nelle sue scelte (sarebbe anche offensivo!) ma avrai la consapevolezza che non vivrete sulla nuvoletta rosa del vostro amore e che l'andamento della relazione, che dipende anche dalle tue personali scelte, avrà possibili conseguenze anche per lui. Questo può portarti a essere più restia a coltivare questa relazione, a me sembra normale (se lo ami).


No. Non è affare tuo. Hai un'idea dei traditori come esseri incapaci di intendere e di volere.


----------



## Tin Man (11 Febbraio 2014)

*tradimento e omicidio*



Fantastica ha detto:


> Tin Man ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Perchè *morta*?
> ...


Non ci siamo capiti, purtroppo!
Per me un tradimento è *grave come un omicidio* e non posso pensare che sia acqua fresca.
Ma esistono situazioni critiche che potrebbero essere recuperate, se non si mettesse in mezzo "un terzo", esterno alla coppia, alla ricerca del proprio benessere, senza fare i conti con precise regole.

Ho letto della vostra *serialità nei tradimenti* e conosco molto bene - per esperienza diretta - il caso.
Ho visto quindi che esistono *amanti seriali* che non si fanno troppi scrupoli per le coppie esistenti: uno vale l'altro. 

Ma, prima di parlare di morte della coppia, bisognerebbe analizzare la possibilità di recupero, anche dopo un errore come il tradimento; che resta comunque una *colpa grave*.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

Peretteo ha detto:


> incredibile...oggettivare sui sentimenti. ma che sei, al supermercato?


Madonna, ma non è che devi quotarmi per forza e dire la tua stronzata da deficiente tutte le sacrosante volte. Se non capisci alza la mano e dici: non ho capito. Te lo rispiego. Ma senza che commenti da perfetto imbecille tanto per giusto per darmi noia. Oggettivare vuol dire guardare un filo più in là delle proprie personalissime esperienze. Non oggettivare i sentimenti, imbecille (2).


----------



## Peretteo (11 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> No. Non è affare tuo. Hai un'idea dei traditori come esseri incapaci di intendere e di volere.


infatti. si tratta solo di volere.


----------



## disincantata (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma alla moglie/marito è un discorso, all'amante è diverso, Gesù. Ma poi ci sono ennemila varianti, non puoi dare per scontato un cazzo, su. Parli dall'esterni di qualcosa che non conosci, ovvero parli a vanvera. Fatti, ehm, "le ossa" sul campo.* Vieni, sdraiamoci.*



Se non esistessi, che tristezza. Rido come una scema. Lo sono pure ormai!

Hai ragione per me, ogni situazione è diversa, all'amante puoi pure dire che ami follemente tua moglie e a lei sta benissimo.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se non esistessi, che tristezza. *Rido come una scema.* Lo sono pure ormai!
> 
> Hai ragione per me, ogni situazione è diversa, all'amante puoi pure dire che ami follemente tua moglie e a lei sta benissimo.


Ma perchè sei al mare.


----------



## free (11 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Il tradimento che ho subito io è stato una conseguenza della mia *coppia che era morta.* Si era innamorato di un'altra, non era possibile resuscitare nulla. Poi la correttezza lo stare al proprio posto ok, concordo, ci sono amanti e amanti. Ma il problema sta a monte.



stasera tutti allegri:mrgreen:

comunque invece io attualmente lo prenderei a randellate, ma per un'avventura di una notte non lo mollerei


----------



## Fantastica (11 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io mi domando come non si fa a capire che, *se ami *questo uomo, ti poni anche dei problemi sulle possibili conseguenze della relazione con te per la sua serenità e per i suoi rapporti con i figli.
> Tu non sei il suo tutore e non ti sostituisci a lui nelle sue scelte (sarebbe anche offensivo!) ma avrai la consapevolezza che non vivrete sulla nuvoletta rosa del vostro amore e che l'andamento della relazione, che dipende anche dalle tue personali scelte, avrà possibili conseguenze anche per lui. Questo può portarti a essere più restia a coltivare questa relazione, a me sembra normale (se lo ami).


Ohi ohi ohi... un'amante non può permettersi di fare progetti che comportino un "noi", a meno che il fedifrago (la fedifraga) non dia ad intendere. In quel caso, può cercare di accelerare i processi, perché da parte del traditore c'è la consapevolezza della fine del suo matrimonio o coppia precedente. Ma, se non c'è questo, la sola dimensione possibile per l'amante e il suo amante è _qui e ora_. Il "qui e ora" taglia la testa a qualsiasi considerazione. Fuori dal qui e ora non esistono gli amanti come due che sono uno, ma sono proprio due.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> stasera tutti allegri:mrgreen:
> 
> comunque invece io attualmente lo prenderei a randellate, ma *per un'avventura di una notte* non lo mollerei


E quella notte passala cone me, mio dolce fior.


----------



## free (11 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Rubare ai ladri o truffare i truffatori sono ugualmente furto e truffa.



si ma danno soddisfazione e se se ne vanno in malora non hai responsabilità, secondo me


----------



## disincantata (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma perchè sei al mare.



Sei un veggente. Oggi guidavo sulla litoranea e sorridevo, un mare da sogno, musica, felicità pura, non sentivo più nemmeno il mal di schiena, sparito.

Non ho fatto nemmeno la spesa. Domani colazione al bar.


----------



## Peretteo (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna, ma non è che devi quotarmi per forza e dire la tua stronzata da deficiente tutte le sacrosante volte. Se non capisci alza la mano e dici: non ho capito. Te lo rispiego. Ma senza che commenti da perfetto imbecille tanto per giusto per darmi noia. Oggettivare vuol dire guardare un filo più in là delle proprie personalissime esperienze. Non oggettivare i sentimenti, imbecille (2).


ok coglione. e se non capisci che quello che sei tu è il risultato delle tue personalissime esperienze dirette e indirette l'imbecille sei tu (1 basta e avanza) e oggettivare nell'area delle sensazioni/sentimenti è un esecizio da stupidi. quale sei, se lo fai. e tu lo fai


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> stasera tutti allegri:mrgreen:
> 
> comunque invece io attualmente lo prenderei a randellate, ma per un'avventura di una notte non lo mollerei


Dipende da come si comporta il traditore. Sono sempre stata convinta che gli amori finiscano quando ci si innamora di un altro/a. Si può restare per altri motivi, ma credo me ne accoregerei e IO non ci starei dentro.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

Peretteo ha detto:


> ok coglione. e se non capisci che quello che sei tu è il risultato delle tue personalissime esperienze dirette e indirette l'imbecille sei tu (1 basta e avanza) e oggettivare nell'area delle sensazioni/sentimenti è un esecizio da stupidi. quale sei, se lo fai. e tu lo fai


No, è un esercizio che serve a capire che il mondo non necessariamente gira come credi tu. Ed i mancati risultati, visto che non ti eserciti, te li porti tutti appresso. Guarda come cazzo stai.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> *L'amante che sta al suo posto *NON sfascia nessuna famiglia.


Questo mi dà il vomito proprio in quanto donna se detto da una donna pensando a un'amante donna.
In generale mi dà tristezza.
Vedi il mio capire poco la definizione di facocera vista come amante che non sta al suo posto di elemento collaterale, puntello del matrimonio, relazione secondaria.
Altra cosa è definire facocera una poveretta che non ha senso della realtà (ma può essere tale qualunque persona uomo, donna, coniuge) che non accetta la fine di una relazione ma si ostina ad attribuire all'altra sentimenti che l'altra non prova.


----------



## free (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E quella notte passala cone me, mio dolce fior.



veramente io parlavo di lui che ha l'avventura
riguardo al caso opposto, temo che lui sarebbe molto meno di ampie vedute, ahinoi!


----------



## Fantastica (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tin Man ha detto:


> Ho letto della vostra *serialità nei tradimenti* e conosco molto bene - per esperienza diretta - il caso.
> Ho visto quindi che esistono *amanti seriali* che non si fanno troppi scrupoli per le coppie esistenti: uno vale l'altro.
> 
> Ma, prima di parlare di morte della coppia, bisognerebbe analizzare la possibilità di recupero, anche dopo un errore come il tradimento; che resta comunque una *colpa grave*.


Gli amanti seriali sono macchine portatrici di membro, non sono esseri umani capaci di sentimenti. Io non li considero nemmeno umani. Oppure li considero disagiati, come direbbe qualcuno qui, più o meno gravi. Insomma, non sono contemplati nel mio ragionare. Grazie per non esserti offeso.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> veramente io parlavo di lui che ha l'avventura
> riguardo al caso opposto, temo che lui sarebbe molto meno di ampie vedute, ahinoi!


Ma non è che devi dirgli tutto, piccola patatina del mio campo.


----------



## Fantastica (11 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo mi dà il vomito proprio in quanto donna se detto da una donna pensando a un'amante donna.
> In generale mi dà tristezza.
> Vedi il mio capire poco la definizione di facocera vista come amante che non sta al suo posto di elemento collaterale, puntello del matrimonio, relazione secondaria.
> Altra cosa è definire facocera una poveretta che non ha senso della realtà (ma può essere tale qualunque persona uomo, donna, coniuge) che non accetta la fine di una relazione ma si ostina ad attribuire all'altra sentimenti che l'altra non prova.


Ma perché tu hai un'idea di amante come ruolo di secondo piano. Invece una vera amante è una regina. Lo è senza ruolo. Una figata.


----------



## Tebe (11 Febbraio 2014)

solitario57 ha detto:


> Siamo arrivati a 137 pagine e mi sembra di pestare l'acqua con il martello. Questa vuole consigli, ma gira gira vuole scopare con quello, lui non ci riesce e  la intorta con i ti amo. Mi giocherei un dito della mano che prima o poi sara' lei che se lo scopera' , poi ci fara' copagnia con altre 100 pagine e passa, che ha i sensi di colpa, che il marito non lo meritava ecc.ecc. Gatta vuole solo scopare e lei che vuole mettere la tacca nell'agenda.
> NON AMA IL MARITO:


Eccone un altro.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Un conto sono le responsabilità collettive, un conto sono quelle individuali che hanno ricadute sulla collettività. Immagino che l'amante di una persona sposata debba secondo la maggioranza di voi, sentirsi responsabile del matrimonio come ISTITUZIONE, posto che non conosce il partner del suo amante né ci ha mai avuto a che fare. Ho capito bene? Ecco. Ma se io sono non sposata perché NON credo nella sacralità dell'istituzione matrimoniale, non credo al matrimonio, non credo al valore collettivo del matrimonio, io non posso caricarmi di un "valore" che non è per me un "valore". E però posso motivare davanti al tribunale della coscienza e anche ai tribunali della doxa la mia convinzione. Cioè: non agisco con superficialità e per egoismo o come dice qualcuno qui per narcisismo, ma per CONVINZIONE. Chiaro?


Allora quando scegli dove non comprare vestiti (in base a informazioni vaghe, tra l'altro) lo fai perché credi o non credi a una ISTITUZIONE?
Si parla di persone che sai che esistono e sai che vengono danneggiate. 
Non stiamo parlando di operaie che presupponi danneggiate e che se non producessero quei vestiti che non compri magari morirebbero di fame (non lo so, non lo sai).


----------



## free (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è che devi dirgli tutto, piccola patatina del mio campo.



infatti mi ha appena chiesto che sto facendo e gli ho detto che sto giocando a un giochino sul pc

io non dico MAI tutto, però mica tradisco, è diverso


----------



## disincantata (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma perché tu hai un'idea di amante come ruolo di secondo piano. Invece una vera amante è una regina. Lo è senza ruolo. Una figata.



La regina del Motel?

Dai, appena scoppia la bomba 99 su 100 vengono scaricate in un minuto.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> infatti mi ha appena chiesto che sto facendo e gli ho detto che sto giocando a un giochino sul pc
> 
> io non dico MAI tutto, *però mica tradisco*, è diverso


Possiamo rimediare, nulla è ancora perduto.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> infatti mi ha appena chiesto che sto facendo e gli ho detto che sto giocando a un giochino sul pc
> 
> io non dico MAI tutto, però mica tradisco, è diverso


:rotfl::rotfl:Speriamo non si invogli a giocare pure lui


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Capisci tesoro che la scorrettezza comporta responsabilità? Cioè, è come se parcheggio davanti un'unscita di sicurezza a te s'infiamma il culo e non puoi uscire. Capito? Sono stato scorretto e ti ho causato un forte bruciore dietro, non c'è dolo, magari, ma pur sempre colpa grave.


Allora ti sei convinto


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> *La regina del Motel?*
> 
> Dai, appena scoppia la bomba 99 su 100 vengono scaricate in un minuto.


Amante, colui/colei che ama.


----------



## Peretteo (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, è un esercizio che serve a capire che il mondo non necessariamente gira come credi tu. Ed i mancati risultati, visto che non ti eserciti, te li porti tutti appresso. Guarda come cazzo stai.


io vivo benissimo. alla facciazza tua, ritardato


----------



## Divì (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No, gente. Io sono lucidissima e so di cosa sto parlando.


Fantastica, intanto premetto che spero un giorno di consocerti di persona, mi piace molto quello che dici e come lo dici, ammiro la tua intelligenza, la tua cultura e anche il tuo stile. Mi ricordi tanto, tantissimo, la mia migliore amica, la mia sorella d'elezione, che ha fatto scelte molto piu' simili alle tue che non alle mie, che e' la ME che io non ho saputo / voluto essere, nonostante quando mi separai la prima volta ci abbia provat, e che io amo tantissimo per cio' che e'.

Fatta questa doverosa premessa io capisco perfettamente di cosa stai parlando. Vorrei solo farti notare che le amanti non sempre "amano" e non sempre i traditori sono lucidi e responsabili (colpevoli sempre, eh?) e i traditi non sono sempre ciechi o coglioni perche' la coppia e' morta.

Spero che non me ne vorrai, visto che non ti sono abbastanza amica per mandarti a quel paese con lo stile di Sbriciolata.

:mrgreen:


----------



## free (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Speriamo non si invogli a giocare pure lui



no non gli piacciono i giochini :mrgreen:

ammetto di essere lievemente scorretta ma di non sentirmi responsabile di nulla perchè sto qui a chiacchierare con voi!


----------



## Peretteo (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma perché tu hai un'idea di amante come ruolo di secondo piano. Invece una vera amante è una regina. Lo è senza ruolo. Una figata.


minchia che tristezza. sei proprio un'egoista. i miei più sentiti complimenti. ma almeno sei sincera. sinceramente fastidiosa ma sincera


----------



## Fantastica (11 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora quando scegli dove non comprare vestiti (in base a informazioni vaghe, tra l'altro) lo fai perché credi o non credi a una ISTITUZIONE?
> Si parla di persone che sai che esistono e sai che vengono danneggiate.
> Non stiamo parlando di operaie che presupponi danneggiate e che se non producessero quei vestiti che non compri magari morirebbero di fame (non lo so, non lo sai).


Il mercato non è un'isttuzione, è un meccanismo con delle regole che mi fanno sentire dalla parte sbagliata della terra. Dove posso, dove è possibile, evitare di accrescere lo sfruttamento dei poveri, io cerco di evitarlo, perché non mi piace campare sullo sfruttamento del lavoro altrui. Ripeto: non è che io creda di salvare il mondo, ma nel mio piccolo, cerco di comportarmi in modo da non contribuire ad aggravare certe situazioni. Ma il mercato non è un'istituzione, è un meccanismo. Il matrimonio non è un meccanismo. E' un'istituzione o, meglio (free correggerà) un istituto. E' molto difficile sottrarsi al mercato, è facilissimo sottrarsi a un istituto: basta non sceglierlo.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> no non gli piacciono i giochini :mrgreen:
> 
> ammetto di essere lievemente scorretta ma di non sentirmi responsabile di nulla perchè sto qui a chiacchierare con voi!


Perché scorretta non fai nulla di male ..... :smile:


----------



## free (11 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora ti sei convinto



più che altro, ma come cazzo guida Joey??:rotfl:

per me ha 1/2 punto di patente


----------



## Tubarao (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Un conto sono le responsabilità collettive, un conto sono quelle individuali che hanno ricadute sulla collettività. Immagino che l'amante di una persona sposata debba secondo la maggioranza di voi, sentirsi responsabile del matrimonio come ISTITUZIONE, posto che non conosce il partner del suo amante né ci ha mai avuto a che fare. Ho capito bene? Ecco. Ma se io sono non sposata perché NON credo nella sacralità dell'istituzione matrimoniale, non credo al matrimonio, non credo al valore collettivo del matrimonio, io non posso caricarmi di un "valore" che non è per me un "valore". E però posso motivare davanti al tribunale della coscienza e anche ai tribunali della doxa la mia convinzione. Cioè: non agisco con superficialità e per egoismo o come dice qualcuno qui per narcisismo, ma per CONVINZIONE. Chiaro?


Il mondo ancora non lo sa, ma fra poco tradimento.net risolverà la questione in medio oriente, la fame in Africa, e se ci rimane un poco di tempo, sono fiducioso anche sul riscaldamento globale. Tempo al tempo


----------



## free (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perché scorretta non fai nulla di male ..... :smile:



gli ho appena detto una balla:singleeye:


----------



## Peretteo (11 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> più che altro, ma come cazzo guida Joey??:rotfl:
> 
> per me ha 1/2 punto di patente


anche di QI se per questo


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Si vede che per te il tradimento è acqua fresca! E' morta, cazzo! E divento una belva. Se tradisci tu ammazzi la tua coppia. La ammazzi. Poi puoi seppellirla male o bene. Se la seppellisci male, puzzerà di carogna. Che schifo quelli come te.


Se la coppia è morta perché mai dici che l'amante deve stare al suo posto?


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> gli ho appena detto una balla:singleeye:


E allora? Per quella notte che passeremo insieme, fiore di giunco, digliene un'altra!


----------



## Fantastica (11 Febbraio 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Fantastica, intanto premetto che spero un giorno di consocerti di persona, mi piace molto quello che dici e come lo dici, ammiro la tua intelligenza, la tua cultura e anche il tuo stile. Mi ricordi tanto, tantissimo, la mia migliore amica, la mia sorella d'elezione, che ha fatto scelte molto piu' simili alle tue che non alle mie, che e' la ME che io non ho saputo / voluto essere, nonostante quando mi separai la prima volta ci abbia provat, e che io amo tantissimo per cio' che e'.
> 
> Fatta questa doverosa premessa io capisco perfettamente di cosa stai parlando. Vorrei solo farti notare che le amanti non sempre "amano" e non sempre i traditori sono lucidi e responsabili (colpevoli sempre, eh?) e i traditi non sono sempre ciechi o coglioni perche' la coppia e' morta.
> 
> ...


Io sono incantata dal tuo apprezzamento. Grazie! Certo che distinguo. Ho già detto che sto parlando di persone e non di portatori di genitali. Ho espresso tutto il mio apprezzamento per disincantata, insomma, cerco di farmi capire. E mi hai imbarazzata con molta dolcezza.


----------



## Peretteo (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il mercato non è un'isttuzione, è un meccanismo con delle regole che mi fanno sentire dalla parte sbagliata della terra. Dove posso, dove è possibile, evitare di accrescere lo sfruttamento dei poveri, io cerco di evitarlo, perché non mi piace campare sullo sfruttamento del lavoro altrui. Ripeto: non è che io creda di salvare il mondo, ma nel mio piccolo, cerco di comportarmi in modo da non contribuire ad aggravare certe situazioni. Ma il mercato non è un'istituzione, è un meccanismo. Il matrimonio non è un meccanismo. E' un'istituzione o, meglio (free correggerà) un istituto. E' molto difficile sottrarsi al mercato, è facilissimo sottrarsi a un istituto: basta non sceglierlo.


basta non sceglierlo però usufruirne  dei componenti. minchia che ragionamento. non fa 'na grinza. nell'universo dei "io so 'io e voi non siete 'n cazzo" che va bene in molti ambiti, tranne questo. o perlomeno così dovrebbe essere. IMHO, ovviamente


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non hai capito nulla .
> nei confronti di tua moglie sei tu il colpevole,
> *le donne che coraggiosamente vengono con te* rispondono alla loro coscienza nei confronti del tuo matrimonio .
> anche se alla luce della sostanza loro sono ininfluenti nel tuo essere sleale, scorretto ,becero e ridicolo che te ne vanti pure .


Quali? Adesso non esagerare. Qui si fa anche molta teoria.


----------



## free (11 Febbraio 2014)

Peretteo ha detto:


> anche di QI se per questo



guarda che Joey è un tipo tosto, un po' grezzone e testa dura, ma vabbè!


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> più che altro, ma come cazzo guida Joey??:rotfl:
> 
> per me ha 1/2 punto di patente


Non era colpa mia sei il tradito, ehm, il palo era lì.


----------



## Fantastica (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il mondo ancora non lo sa, ma fra poco tradimento.net risolverà la questione in medio oriente, la fame in Africa, e se ci rimane un poco di tempo, sono fiducioso anche sul riscaldamento globale. Tempo al tempo


E perché credi che mi sono precipitata a comprarlo, eh?


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quali? Adesso non esagerare. Qui si fa anche molta teoria.


E' tutta invidia la sua, tsk.


----------



## Peretteo (11 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> guarda che Joey è un tipo tosto, un po' grezzone e testa dura, ma vabbè!


le faccine mica le hai visite passare per caso?
detto questo, mica è stupido. è un cafone maleducato e stronzo, ma non stupido.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> E per quale motivo l'amante dovrebbe preoccuparsi dei problemi di coppia non suoi? Accade punto.


Quando vanno contro il palo si rompe il palo ma pure quelli a bordo non stanno benissimo.


----------



## free (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non era colpa mia sei il tradito, ehm, il palo era lì.


no che non è colpa tua, ma l'hai VISTO, no?

oppure mettiti gli occhiali...


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Va bene sì. Non posso farci nulla se hai sofferto/soffri. Se ti senti il palo, non è colpa mia o del destino, o del fato o di Nostro Signore è di tuo marito. Oggettivizza, altrimenti è inutile che farfugli.


Sei tu che hai fatto un esempio del palo


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> gli ho appena detto una balla:singleeye:


Sui giochini ? Mica vero stai giocando con il bimbo JB ... :carneval:


----------



## Peretteo (11 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando vanno contro il palo si rompe il palo ma pure quelli a bordo non stanno benissimo.


minchia ma quando è capitato a lei come le sono girate i coglioni però....


----------



## Spider (11 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora quando scegli dove non comprare vestiti (in base a informazioni vaghe, tra l'altro) lo fai perché credi o non credi a una ISTITUZIONE?
> Si parla di persone che sai che esistono e sai che vengono danneggiate.
> Non stiamo parlando di operaie che presupponi danneggiate e che se non producessero quei vestiti che non compri magari morirebbero di fame (non lo so, non lo sai).


la superficialità del discorso di fantastica...sta proprio nella ricerca della sua motivazione.
Non deve nulla, nulla a cui non crede.
pensa te.
è lo stesso identico discorso di chi non paga le tasse... non crede nello stato, 
ovvio.
intanto si fa i cazzi suoi.
...ma se questa fantastica utente... rimanesse gravida del suo amante,
e questo non volesse riconoscere niente...
come si comporterebbe?
secondo logica, si terrebbe il il bastardino, la panza gravida e zitta e mosca!!!
invece sono sicuro che non andrebbe cosi.
allora si, che le istituzioni e la morale avrebbero un peso!
e ci chiederebbe pure un aiutino.
sociale ovvio.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E perché credi che mi sono precipitata a comprarlo, eh?


Tu ed un altra ventina di avventurosi imprenditori a fondo perduto che come minimo alla prima occasione utile si scanneranno e che hanno avuto la geniale idea di far passare la carte al Vittorino Andreoli del forum che Dio solo sa i casini che combinerà (tatatataratatà).


----------



## Divì (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io sono incantata dal tuo apprezzamento. Grazie! Certo che distinguo. Ho già detto che sto parlando di persone e non di portatori di genitali. Ho espresso tutto il mio apprezzamento per disincantata, insomma, cerco di farmi capire. E mi hai imbarazzata con molta dolcezza.


Alla Voltaire: non condivido una parola di quello che dici e fai, ma lottero' fino alla morte per difendere il tuo diritto di dirlo e viverlo!


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> no che non è colpa tua, ma l'hai VISTO, no?
> 
> oppure mettiti gli occhiali...


Ero impegnato a specchiarmi nei tuoi occhi liquidi e profondi come il mare senza fine del mio amore per te.


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> la superficialità del discorso di fantastica...sta proprio nella ricerca della sua motivazione.
> Non deve nulla, nulla a cui non crede.
> pensa te.
> è lo stesso identico discorso di chi non paga le tasse... non crede nello stato,
> ...


Minchia che delicatezza di pensiero Spider.


----------



## Fantastica (11 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se la coppia è morta perché mai dici che l'amante deve stare al suo posto?


Perché non spetta all'amante dichiarare lo stato di morte. L'amante può solo dimostrare quanto è viva! Il resto sta al fedifrago.


----------



## free (11 Febbraio 2014)

Peretteo ha detto:


> le faccine mica le hai visite passare per caso?
> detto questo, mica è stupido. è un cafone maleducato e stronzo, ma non stupido.



ma io mica volevo sgridarti, sai che non lo faccio mai, dicevo solo la mia
anzi aggiungo che su alcune cose è anche piuttosto ingenuo, secondo me!
...mo s'incazza:mrgreen:


----------



## Peretteo (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu ed un altra ventina di avventurosi imprenditori a fondo perduto che come minimo alla prima occasione utile si scanneranno e che hanno avuto la geniale idea di far passare la carte al Vittorino Andreoli del forum che Dio solo sa i casini che combinerà (tatatataratatà).


sono d'accordo
prevedo grasse risate


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei tu che hai fatto un esempio del palo


Al momento mi pareva la similitudine giusta, salvo poi prenderlo in pieno mentre mi distraevo con Free.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> No. Non è affare tuo. Hai un'idea dei traditori come esseri incapaci di intendere e di volere.


Non hai letto niente.
Hai un'idea dell'amore deresponsabilizzato e in questa idea chi tu definisci amante (=che ama) che non si preoccupa dell'amato ma solo di sé.


----------



## Divì (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ero impegnato a specchiarmi nei tuoi occhi liquidi e profondi come il mare senza fine del mio amore per te.


Smettete di tubare voi due...... :mexican:


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando vanno contro il palo si rompe il palo ma pure quelli a bordo non stanno benissimo.


Quelli a bordo chi?


----------



## Peretteo (11 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma io mica volevo sgridarti, sai che non lo faccio mai, dicevo solo la mia
> anzi aggiungo che su alcune cose è anche piuttosto ingenuo, secondo me!
> ...*mo s'incazza:mrgreen:*


e capirai......


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma io mica volevo sgridarti, sai che non lo faccio mai, dicevo solo la mia
> anzi aggiungo che su alcune cose è anche piuttosto ingenuo, secondo me!
> ...mo s'incazza:mrgreen:


E' vero, sono un ingenuo. Ma perchè io, a te e me, ANCORA CI CREDO. E VOGLIO CREDERCI, come Fox Mulder.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tin Man ha detto:


> Non ci siamo capiti, purtroppo!
> Per me un tradimento è *grave come un omicidio* e non posso pensare che sia acqua fresca.
> Ma esistono situazioni critiche che potrebbero essere recuperate, se non si mettesse in mezzo "un terzo", esterno alla coppia, alla ricerca del proprio benessere, senza fare i conti con precise regole.
> 
> ...


Stai esagerando.
Esagerare fa perdere credibilità.


----------



## Tin Man (11 Febbraio 2014)

*nessuna offesa*



Fantastica ha detto:


> #1844
> Gli amanti seriali sono macchine portatrici di membro, non sono esseri umani capaci di sentimenti.
> Io non li considero nemmeno umani.
> Oppure li considero disagiati, come direbbe qualcuno qui, più o meno gravi.
> ...


Non è una questione di offesa: stiamo discutendo in modo un po' animato, credo.

Io resto dell'opinione che il traditore - mi metto nei panni di un traditore - sia *gravemente colpevole* per la propria *menzogna reiterata*. Ma credo anche che l'amante esterna alla coppia sia una *terribile approfittatrice* di una situazione critica, senza nessuna regola morale, perchè si è trovata in quel ruolo per *comodità o facilità*.
E se fin qui ho parlato di un *delitto*, l'ho fatto con convinzione e non perchè si deve sottolineare la gravità di questa teribile azione.


----------



## Fantastica (11 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> la superficialità del discorso di fantastica...sta proprio nella ricerca della sua motivazione.
> Non deve nulla, nulla a cui non crede.
> pensa te.
> è lo stesso identico discorso di chi non paga le tasse... non crede nello stato,
> ...


Io detesto gli evasori fiscali. Quanto al possibilità di restare gravide di un amante, beh, non lo so perché ripeto che non parlo di me (testone!), ma sicuramente, se fosse il miuo amante, cioè se avesse scavalcato la soglia della mia camera da letto, utlizzerebbe al volo l'occasione per mollare prima del previsto l'altra. L'ho già spiegato, Spider: non mi affido facilmente. Ma se mi affido so che la persona che amo non mi farà del male. Lo so. Punto.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ohi ohi ohi... un'amante non può permettersi di fare progetti che comportino un "noi", a meno che il fedifrago (la fedifraga) non dia ad intendere. In quel caso, può cercare di accelerare i processi, perché da parte del traditore c'è la consapevolezza della fine del suo matrimonio o coppia precedente. Ma, se non c'è questo, la sola dimensione possibile per l'amante e il suo amante è _qui e ora_. Il "qui e ora" taglia la testa a qualsiasi considerazione. Fuori dal qui e ora non esistono gli amanti come due che sono uno, ma sono proprio due.


Balle.
Il qui e ora anche di una sola volta può portare a conseguenze.


----------



## Peretteo (11 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai letto niente.
> Hai un'idea dell'amore deresponsabilizzato e in questa idea chi tu definisci amante (=che ama) *che non si preoccupa dell'amato ma solo di sé*.


e vorresti preoccuparti di qualcosa/qualcuno che sta al di fuori del tuo corpo? ma di che ti fai? è troppa fatica


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma se mi affido so che la persona che amo non mi farà del male. Lo so. Punto.


Beata te che lo sai :smile:.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> si ma danno soddisfazione e se se ne vanno in malora non hai responsabilità, secondo me


Truffare i truffatori dà sempre soddisfazione. Non è corretto ma è un sogno proibito di tutti i truffati, basta vedere la serie di film Ocean o chiedere a Disincantata


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' vero, sono un ingenuo. Ma perchè io, a te e me, ANCORA CI CREDO. E VOGLIO CREDERCI, come Fox Mulder.


Ammazza che carie ti son venute :carneval:


----------



## Divì (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tin Man ha detto:


> Non è una questione di offesa: stiamo discutendo in modo un po' animato, credo.
> 
> Io resto dell'opinione che il traditore - mi metto nei panni di un traditore - sia *gravemente colpevole* per la propria *menzogna reiterata*. Ma credo anche che l'amante esterna alla coppia sia una *terribile approfittatrice* di una situazione critica, senza nessuna regola morale, perchè si è trovata in quel ruolo per *comodità o facilità*.
> E se fin qui ho parlato di un *delitto*, l'ho fatto con convinzione e non perchè si deve sottolineare la gravità di questa teribile azione.


Sono d'accordo con Brunetta, mi sembra che tu stia esagerando. Soprattutto cone gli avverbi rafforzativi :mrgreen:


----------



## Peretteo (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ammazza che carie ti son venute :carneval:


i fintanto che vengono alui niente di male...è quando si propagano che sono 'azzi amari


----------



## Fantastica (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tin Man ha detto:


> Ma credo anche che l'amante esterna alla coppia sia una *terribile approfittatrice* di una situazione critica, senza nessuna regola morale, perchè si è trovata in quel ruolo per *comodità o facilità*.


Si dice "profittatrice/profittatore". La mia risposta è NO. Sempre se parliamo di una persona e non di un animale.


----------



## Spider (11 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Minchia che delicatezza di pensiero Spider.


necessario.
gli italiani capiscono meglio,
 solo quando gli togli il proprio, 
i soldi dalla tasca, 
quando invadi l'orticello.
se fuori puzza tutto.. ma dentro casa,
 dopo che hai chiuso la porta stai bene...
 stanno bene tutti.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ammazza che carie ti son venute :carneval:


E la glicemia! Che ne sai, che ne sai...


----------



## Peretteo (11 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> necessario.
> gli italiani capiscono meglio,
> solo quando gli togli il proprio,
> i soldi dalla tasca,
> ...


parole sante.


----------



## Fantastica (11 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Beata te che lo sai :smile:.


Diciamo che sono stata fortunata? Ma chi mi conosce dice che non è fortuna. E' fiuto.


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> necessario.
> gli italiani capiscono meglio,
> solo quando gli togli il proprio,
> i soldi dalla tasca,
> ...


Tuo pensiero. Pensiero triste. Comunque i figli si fanno in due. Voluti o meno.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma perché tu hai un'idea di amante come ruolo di secondo piano. Invece una vera amante è una regina. Lo è senza ruolo. Una figata.


Sai che regina nascosta nel parcheggio o nel motel! Dai!!
Sei tu che l'hai definita di secondo piano se deve stare al suo posto.


----------



## Peretteo (11 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Tuo pensiero. Pensiero triste. Comunque i figli si fanno in due. Voluti o meno.


ma se tu ne sei l'emblema


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Diciamo che sono stata fortunata? Ma chi mi conosce dice che non è fortuna. E' fiuto.


Bene per te


----------



## free (11 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Truffare i truffatori dà sempre soddisfazione. Non è corretto ma è un sogno proibito di tutti i truffati, basta vedere la serie di film Ocean o chiedere a Disincantata



sì è una figata, qualche volta l'ho fatto

la Disincantata è un mito!:up:


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai che regina nascosta nel parcheggio o nel motel! Dai!!
> Sei tu che l'hai definita di secondo piano se deve stare al suo posto.


Ne fai un giudizio morale? E' una questione di aspettative. Non c'è solo l'amore visto nell'ottica del matrimonio e della famiglia. Non per questo deve essere giudicato amore di serie B. ps ci sono anche coppie regolari da parcheggi e motel eh.


----------



## Spider (11 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Tuo pensiero. Pensiero triste. Comunque i figli si fanno in due. Voluti o meno.



mica tanto.. ma dove vivi?
in Svizzera????
ah... adesso i figli si fanno in due????
ma come?
se non ho capito male, l'altro non ha nessuna responsabiltà...
quindi, adesso sono cazzi tuoi.
e infatti le mignotte, risolvono...
 si dice che un terzo dei figli... non sono di genitore genetico.
ecco, risolta la responsabilità!!!!


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Diciamo che sono stata fortunata? Ma chi mi conosce dice che non è fortuna. *E' fiuto.*


per questo usi pincher come pseudonimo


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il mercato non è un'isttuzione, è un meccanismo con delle regole che mi fanno sentire dalla parte sbagliata della terra. Dove posso, dove è possibile, evitare di accrescere lo sfruttamento dei poveri, io cerco di evitarlo, perché non mi piace campare sullo sfruttamento del lavoro altrui. Ripeto: non è che io creda di salvare il mondo, ma nel mio piccolo, cerco di comportarmi in modo da non contribuire ad aggravare certe situazioni. Ma il mercato non è un'istituzione, è un meccanismo. Il matrimonio non è un meccanismo. E' un'istituzione o, meglio (free correggerà) un istituto. E' molto difficile sottrarsi al mercato, è facilissimo sottrarsi a un istituto: basta non sceglierlo.


Non giocare con le parole (mi sorprendi davvero stasera) non è questione di istituzione, matrimonio convivenza, è questione di relazione che viene tradita quando se ne crea un'altra parallela segreta.
Vallo a raccontare a Passante o a Tesla (che ti bastona :mexican che non credendo nel matrimonio le relazioni non possono essere danneggiate!


----------



## Fantastica (11 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai che regina nascosta nel parcheggio o nel motel! Dai!!
> Sei tu che l'hai definita di secondo piano se deve stare al suo posto.


Allora... Prendi una donna che non crede nel matrimonio, ma crede nell'amore.
Fai che a questa donna capiti di innamorarsi ricambiata di un uomo sposato.
Secondo te, questa donna si sentirà svilita dal non essere nel ruolo che ha sempre detestato tanto da non sceglierlo?
Vivrà il nascondimento come un'onta o come un privilegio?


----------



## Tin Man (11 Febbraio 2014)

*esagerando*



Brunetta ha detto:


> #1895
> 
> 
> Tin Man ha detto:
> ...


Perchè esagerando?
Il tradimento è una forma grave e superficiale di non rispetto dei legami di coppia.
Vogliamo sentirci liberi?
Non siamo obbligati a legarci - non ho scritto sposarci -, ma dovremmo ricordare che anche una coppia in crisi potrebbe trovare una soluzione ai propri problemi... se lo vuole.


----------



## lolapal (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ti rispondo con un esempio: con una Matraini,  una Farfalla, una Tebe, tanto per citare dei nomi che tutti conosciamo, ci andrei tranquillamente proprio perchè non potrei introdurmi da nessuna parte e anzi ricevere un sonoro calcio in culo non appena invadessi spazi che non mi appartengono.
> 
> A una Quintina, una Lolapal, una Tersite, una Meri (tanto per citare alcune delle vecchie e delle nuove storie) non mi avvicinerei neanche se fossero delle astrotope, proprio perchè esiste la *concreta possibilità di avere accesso a posti che non devono essere miei.*
> 
> Questa è la mia riflessione.


Tuba, potresti spiegare meglio cosa intendi?
Non so se ho capito bene...


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> più che altro, ma come cazzo guida Joey??:rotfl:
> 
> per me ha 1/2 punto di patente


Da ubriaco :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> mica tanto.. ma dove vivi?
> in Svizzera????
> ah... adesso i figli si fanno in due????
> ma come?
> ...


Se non vuoi un figlio fai in modo di non averlo punto.


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Allora... Prendi una donna che non crede nel matrimonio, ma crede nell'amore.
> Fai che a questa donna capiti di innamorarsi ricambiata di un uomo sposato.
> Secondo te, questa donna si sentirà svilita dal non essere nel ruolo che ha sempre detestato tanto da non sceglierlo?
> Vivrà il nascondimento come un'onta o come un privilegio?


Dipende. Bisognerebbe capire cosa ci sta dietro questo detestare quel ruolo.


----------



## Fantastica (11 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non giocare con le parole (mi sorprendi davvero stasera) non è questione di istituzione, matrimonio convivenza, è questione di relazione che viene tradita quando se ne crea un'altra parallela segreta.
> Vallo a raccontare a Passante o a Tesla (che ti bastona :mexican che non credendo nel matrimonio le relazioni non possono essere danneggiate!


Sono la prima io a bastonare, minchia! ma mi leggi a salti o mi leggi? Guarda: leggiti la prima risposta che ho dato a questo treddì. Tesla mi ha quotata! Il problema sai qual è? Che io parlo di sentimenti e tu parli di forme.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E la glicemia! Che ne sai, che ne sai...


Stasera ti immagino come un enorme zucchero filato :singleeye:E con questa aberrante visione ...saluto tutti bonne NUIT:carneval:


----------



## Spider (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Allora... Prendi una donna che non crede nel matrimonio, ma crede nell'amore.
> Fai che a questa donna capiti di innamorarsi ricambiata di un uomo sposato.
> Secondo te, questa donna si sentirà svilita dal non essere nel ruolo che ha sempre detestato tanto da non sceglierlo?
> Vivrà il nascondimento come un'onta o come un privilegio?



ma tu stai sulle nuvole.
come vivrà questa donna .. il quotidiano con quest'uomo?
sempre di nascosto, sempre a ritagliare spazi...
credi che era nata per volere questo o altro?
cioè non credo nel matrimonio, mi metto a fare l'amante?
suvvia.

non è il nascondimento? ma la vita che vorrebbe vivere ad essere un privilegio.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> per questo usi pincher come pseudonimo


Dai oh. A sto punto ti manca solo la lotta nel fango. Che magari si potrebbe pure organizzare, mica no.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ero impegnato a specchiarmi nei tuoi occhi liquidi e profondi come il mare senza fine del mio amore per te.


Come fa Free a resisterti? :singleeye:


----------



## Spider (11 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Se non vuoi un figlio fai in modo di non averlo punto.


si, brava.
raccontalo a tutte quelle che invece è capitato.
donne come te...


----------



## Fantastica (11 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma tu stai sulle nuvole.
> come vivrà questa donna .. il quotidiano con quest'uomo?
> sempre di nascosto, sempre a ritagliare spazi...
> credi che era nata per volere questo o altro?
> ...


Ma cosa c'è di tanto entusiasmante nel quotidiano?
Ma dimmelo, ti prego! Io credo che se stiamo bene, stiamo bene indipendentemente dall'avere o non avere un compagno nel quotidiano. Stiamo bene se vogliamo bene. Questo fa stare bene.


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> si, brava.
> raccontalo a tutte quelle che invece è capitato.
> donne come te...


Non capita. Lo vuoi. E comunque puoi sempre decidere di abortire se non lo vuoi.


----------



## Fantastica (11 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Dipende. Bisognerebbe capire cosa ci sta dietro questo detestare quel ruolo.


Per esempio aver osservato le quintalate di compromessi al ribasso che esige una vita di coppia nel quotidiano. Tipo: leggi la storia di Disincantata di nuovo...


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'è di tanto entusiasmante nel quotidiano?
> Ma dimmelo, ti prego! Io credo che se stiamo bene, stiamo bene indipendentemente dall'avere o non avere un compagno nel quotidiano. Stiamo bene se vogliamo bene. Questo fa stare bene.


Sì Fantastica, capisco perfettamente e concordo con te. Ma nel quotidiano ci sono stata. Non mi piace non fa per me non mi interessa. E ora la penso come te. Ci sei passata anche tu?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Perché non spetta all'amante dichiarare lo stato di morte. L'amante può solo dimostrare quanto è viva! Il resto sta al fedifrago.


Eh no. Tu hai affermato che solo per il fatto che ci sia l'amante è segno che la coppia ufficiale è morta e proprio per quello l'amante non ha responsabilità.


----------



## free (11 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come Free a resisterti? :singleeye:



ma io a meno che non mi tirino le mutande nel mio giardino non faccio nemmeno un plissè!:singleeye:

mica credo a tutte 'ste balle


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eh no. Tu hai affermato che solo per il fatto che ci sia l'amante è segno che la coppia ufficiale è morta e proprio per quello l'amante non ha responsabilità.


Uhm, ho parlato anch'io di morte. L'amante ha solo la responsabilità di stare nel posto giusto al momento giusto.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Al momento mi pareva la similitudine giusta, salvo poi prenderlo in pieno mentre mi distraevo con Free.


Povere Joey, povera Free e povero anche il palo


----------



## Fantastica (11 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eh no. Tu hai affermato che solo per il fatto che ci sia l'amante è segno che la coppia ufficiale è morta e proprio per quello l'amante non ha responsabilità.


Sì, ma non sono io, amante, a doverlo dire al fedifrago. Vivendo lo scoprirà da sé, se è un essere vivente dotato di sentimneti e capacità di reazione. In OGNI CASO, tu avrai da lui il meglio, perché diventerai (sempre stiamo parlando non di portatori di genitali, ma di persone) il punto di riferimento del suo prendere coscienza di sé. Poi deciderà lui e solo lui che fare. La parte dell'amante non sta nell'entrare in territori che non conosce. ma solo nell'essere un punto di non ritorno. Perché quando uno tradisce NON torna mai indietro.


----------



## Tubarao (11 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Tuba, potresti spiegare meglio cosa intendi?
> Non so se ho capito bene...


Ci provo. 

Ho letto il tuo thread, la tua storia.

E' sbagliato dire che, in quel momento eri una donna leggermente confusa ? 

E' sbagliato dire che in quel periodo fare sesso con te equivaleva ad un lancio di dadi, o allo scoperchiamento di un vaso di pandora il cui contenuto è imprevedibile ?

Ecco, in questo genere di situazioni per me i dadi non dovrebbero essere mai lanciati, i vasi di pandora mai scoperti, perchè è in quel momento che si creano dolori, si creano le storie di dolore che spesso leggiamo qui dentro, alle quali, credimi, non sono affatto insensibile.

E' questo quello che intendevo con quel post quando dicevo che da una come te sarei scappato a gambe levate, solo per quello. Non rischio un lancio di dadi, con tutto quelle che ne consegue, per una scopata. 

:up:


----------



## Spider (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'è di tanto entusiasmante nel quotidiano?
> Ma dimmelo, ti prego! Io credo che se stiamo bene, stiamo bene indipendentemente dall'avere o non avere un compagno nel quotidiano. Stiamo bene se vogliamo bene. Questo fa stare bene.


ma tu stasera devi aver cozzato contro un anta della cucina!!!!
certo...perchè tu stai bene!!

perchè si sta di un bene... quando invece di dormire con me, te ne vai da tua moglie, e si sta di un bene, quando invece di fare le vacanze con me le fai con un altro, e si sta di un bene, quando sono in ospedale è ho una gamba rotta.. ma tu non ci sei, sei dalla tua famiglia, e stiamo bene noi quando stiamo insieme, quando mi dai un briciolo di un esistenza...quanto stiamo bene, mai stata cosi bene.
ma hai mai provato ha stare bene veramente??

*è proprio vero... chi si accontenta ...gode.

*godi fantastica...la vita è breve.


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma tu stasera devi aver cozzato contro un anta della cucina!!!!
> certo...perchè tu stai bene!!
> 
> perchè si sta di un bene... quando invece di dormire con me, te ne vai da tua moglie, e si sta di un bene, quando invece di fare le vacanze con me le fai con un altro, e si sta di un bene, quando sono in ospedale è ho una gamba rotta.. ma tu non ci sei, sei dalla tua famiglia, e stiamo bene noi quando stiamo insieme, quando mi dai un briciolo di un esistenza...quanto stiamo bene, mai stata cosi bene.
> ...


Secondo me si accontenta di più chi vive senza provare più amore. Tanto vive le gioie del quotidiano. E quelle gli bastano. Certo, è socialmente più accettabile. Quello sì.


----------



## Spider (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sì, ma non sono io, amante, a doverlo dire al fedifrago. Vivendo lo scoprirà da sé, se è un essere vivente dotato di sentimneti e capacità di reazione. In OGNI CASO, tu avrai da lui il meglio, perché diventerai (sempre stiamo parlando non di portatori di genitali, ma di persone) il punto di riferimento del suo prendere coscienza di sé. Poi deciderà lui e solo lui che fare. La parte dell'amante non sta nell'entrare in territori che non conosce. ma solo nell'essere un punto di non ritorno. *Perché quando uno tradisce NON torna mai indietro.*



ma questa è da Harmony....
tu secondo me stai sotto amante!!!
questa è la verità.
nessuno è più capace di noi stessi, nel raccontarsi balle.
vedri, vedrai... che la strada di casa la conosce bene.


----------



## Tebe (11 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Domanda retorica.
> No.
> Perché in una relazione clandestina non si è onesti, si tradisce.


No.
E in quel caso  sarebbe la prima volta che andrei dall altra e in maniera molto onesta la corcherei di botte.


----------



## free (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sì, ma non sono io, amante, a doverlo dire al fedifrago. Vivendo lo scoprirà da sé, se è un essere vivente dotato di sentimneti e capacità di reazione. In OGNI CASO, tu avrai da lui il meglio, perché diventerai (sempre stiamo parlando non di portatori di genitali, ma di persone) il punto di riferimento del suo prendere coscienza di sé. Poi deciderà lui e solo lui che fare. La parte dell'amante non sta nell'entrare in territori che non conosce. ma solo nell'essere un punto di non ritorno. Perché quando uno tradisce NON torna mai indietro.


sono abbastanza d'accordo, anche se sono un po' più possibilista...

comunque ho già detto che, a mia volta, non mi piacerebbe per niente e non vorrei accanto a me un compagno che non di fida più di me (nel caso in cui fossi io a tradire, ovviamente)
per me sarebbe una cosa terribile, quindi sarebbe uno motivo per il quale non tradirei
nel senso che se mi trovassi al bivio, rifletterei molto su questo


----------



## Tebe (11 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> sta discussione sta diventando surreale :carneval:


Speriamo xhe le 40 che mi aspertano da leggere migliorino.
Magari ne salto una ventina.


----------



## Fantastica (11 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma tu stasera devi aver cozzato contro un anta della cucina!!!!
> certo...perchè tu stai bene!!
> 
> perchè si sta di un bene... quando invece di dormire con me, te ne vai da tua moglie, e si sta di un bene, quando invece di fare le vacanze con me le fai con un altro, e si sta di un bene, quando sono in ospedale è ho una gamba rotta.. ma tu non ci sei, sei dalla tua famiglia, e stiamo bene noi quando stiamo insieme, quando mi dai un briciolo di un esistenza...quanto stiamo bene, mai stata cosi bene.
> ...


Il punto è che come si deve essere all'altezza della vita di coppia non tradendo, bisogna essere all'altezza della propria solitudine non avendo voluto una vita di coppia. A ognuno le sue altezze e, anche, le sue bassezze. Certamente io preferisco le altezze. E le sfide mi piacciono. Quelle con me stessa.
Ah, la vita è breve, sì, per chi non sa assaporarla e ci passa in mezzo con un carrarmato invece che con un mazzo di fiori tra le mani...


----------



## free (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Speriamo xhe le 40 che mi aspertano da leggere migliorino.
> Magari ne salto una ventina.



si segnalano pali infidi e improvvisi lungo tutta la carreggiata


----------



## Spider (11 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Secondo me si accontenta di più chi vive senza provare più amore. Tanto vive le gioie del quotidiano. E quelle gli bastano. Certo, è socialmente più accettabile. Quello sì.



non è il mio caso.
io sono innamoratissimo di mia moglie, e la amo più di me stesso.
il quotidiano mi rende felice, i progetti, il futuro, la sua presenza.
come si può amare senza progettualità, senza meta, senza condivisione?

ti amo perchè stiamo bene insieme, quelle due ore che scopi con me???
da ridere.
è umiliante che qualcuno difenda questo,
 si deve essere scesi veramente troppo in basso,
 per sentirlo possibile, per non volere un riscatto,
se non dall'altro, almeno dalla vita propria.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Allora... Prendi una donna che non crede nel matrimonio, ma crede nell'amore.
> Fai che a questa donna capiti di innamorarsi ricambiata di un uomo sposato.
> Secondo te, questa donna si sentirà svilita dal non essere nel ruolo che ha sempre detestato tanto da non sceglierlo?
> Vivrà il nascondimento come un'onta o come un privilegio?


Potrebbe viverlo come un privilegio.
Si può accettare considerare come un privilegio anche il martirio. Non è la valutazione individuale che cambia una situazione.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

Tin Man ha detto:


> Perchè esagerando?
> Il tradimento è una forma grave e superficiale di non rispetto dei legami di coppia.
> Vogliamo sentirci liberi?
> Non siamo obbligati a legarci - non ho scritto sposarci -, ma dovremmo ricordare che anche una coppia in crisi potrebbe trovare una soluzione ai propri problemi... se lo vuole.


Sono esagerati i termini. Un omicidio è altra cosa. E mi fai anche sentire cretina a scriverlo.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Se non vuoi un figlio fai in modo di non averlo punto.


Non vedi mai Realtime :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sono la prima io a bastonare, minchia! ma mi leggi a salti o mi leggi? Guarda: leggiti la prima risposta che ho dato a questo treddì. Tesla mi ha quotata! Il problema sai qual è? Che io parlo di sentimenti e tu parli di forme.


----------



## Tebe (11 Febbraio 2014)

pensiero traditorio Vs pensiero fedele


----------



## Fantastica (11 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> non è il mio caso.
> io sono innamoratissimo di mia moglie, e la amo più di me stesso.
> il quotidiano mi rende felice, i progetti, il futuro, la sua presenza.
> come si può amare senza progettualità, senza meta, senza condivisione?
> ...


No, Spider, non sono le due ore che scopi con me. Quello è uno schifo. E' una relazione che esclude l'appoggio reciproco. E' una relazione tosta, in cui si condivide più che si può, e in cui si arriva alla resa dei conti, ma non perché si pensi di costruire una coppia, ma perché le cose che dici all'inizio possono mancare (ma anche no) e ... mancano. Ma mancano a entrambi. Non all'amante. Agli amanti.


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> non è il mio caso.
> io sono innamoratissimo di mia moglie, e la amo più di me stesso.
> il quotidiano mi rende felice, i progetti, il futuro, la sua presenza.
> *come si può amare senza progettualità, senza meta, senza condivisione*?
> ...


Tu la pensi così. Io la penso diversamente. E ci sono arrivata solo adesso. Sono sempre stata infelice stando dentro  scelte che altri avevano fatto o volevano fare per per me, pensando di essere io la diversa, quella che si doveva adeguare. Ora penso solo ad amare ed essere amata.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma io a meno che non mi tirino le mutande nel mio giardino non faccio nemmeno un plissè!:singleeye:
> 
> mica credo a tutte 'ste balle


Figurati che non ci crede nemmeno lui.
Però mi fa morire dal ridere


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Uhm, ho parlato anch'io di morte. L'amante ha solo la responsabilità di stare nel *posto giusto al momento giusto*.


Cazzo che persona del destino! Il Grande Ammore! Quella che passava di lì alle 17,45.


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cazzo che persona del destino! Il Grande Ammore! Quella che passava di lì alle 17,45.


La persona giusta al momento giusto. Nel bene e nel male. Il come il quando e il perchè dipende da chi tradisce. Da quello che cerca.


----------



## free (11 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Figurati che non ci crede nemmeno lui.
> Però mi fa morire dal ridere



ma lui gioca molto sul contrasto tra grezzone stronzo e romanticone tenero
è un ruffianazzo


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sì, ma non sono io, amante, a doverlo dire al fedifrago. Vivendo lo scoprirà da sé, se è un essere vivente dotato di sentimneti e capacità di reazione. In OGNI CASO, tu avrai da lui il meglio, perché diventerai (sempre stiamo parlando non di portatori di genitali, ma di persone) il punto di riferimento del suo prendere coscienza di sé. Poi deciderà lui e solo lui che fare. La parte dell'amante non sta nell'entrare in territori che non conosce. ma solo nell'essere un punto di non ritorno. Perché quando uno tradisce NON torna mai indietro.


Sei perdutamente e irrealisticamente e anche un po' surrealmente:mrgreen: romantica.


----------



## Fantastica (11 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Vero!!!
> 
> Io credo questo, Fantastica: per rimanere coerente con i tuoi valori ed essere un'amante che non ha colpe, dovresti non credere nell'amore e nella sincerità.
> 
> .


Proprio perché credo nell'amore e nella sincerità sono coerente con i miei valori. E pago tutto quello che c'è da pagare. Ma anche sono felice di tutto quello che fa essere felici.


----------



## Divì (12 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> pensiero traditorio Vs pensiero fedele


200 pagine di 3d in poco piu' di un endecasillabo!

Potere della sintesi :smile:


----------



## Fantastica (12 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei perdutamente e irrealisticamente e anche un po' surrealmente:mrgreen: romantica.


Non sono cinica. Romantica forse, certo anche molto realistica. Fregature non ne ho mai prese, tranne quella volta in cui non ho voluto dar retta al mio istinto, ma era una faccenda di lavoro.


----------



## Fantastica (12 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Spero che non ti capiti e spero anche che tu non costruisca la tua felicità sulla disperazione altrui...


Veramente si ha quel che si dà.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma lui gioca molto sul contrasto tra grezzone stronzo e romanticone tenero
> è un ruffianazzo


Sta lì il suo fascino


----------



## Spider (12 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No, Spider, non sono le due ore che scopi con me. Quello è uno schifo. E' una relazione che esclude l'appoggio reciproco. E' una relazione tosta, in cui si condivide più che si può, e in cui si arriva alla resa dei conti, ma non perché si pensi di costruire una coppia, ma perché le cose che dici all'inizio possono mancare (ma anche no) e ... mancano. Ma mancano a entrambi. Non all'amante. Agli amanti.


e allora ricostruite quelle cose.
insieme, voi due come amanti.
ma questo è.
ricostruire un reale,
 un quotidiano di cui senti la mancanza.
ricostruire entrambi liberi.
altrimenti uno ci prede sempre.
infatti tu stai qui a scrivere... mentre lui è a casa dalla famigliola!!!!
oggi lui ha ricostruito... e poi se ne andato.
tu?
cosa hai ricostruito?


----------



## Fantastica (12 Febbraio 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> 200 pagine di 3d in poco piu' di un endecasillabo!
> 
> Potere della sintesi :smile:


Quello che Tebe forse non ha capito nell'estrema sintesi è che io sono una FEDELE.


----------



## Divì (12 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Veramente si ha quel che si dà.


Purtrroppo non e' sempre cosi'


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non sono cinica. Romantica forse, certo anche molto realistica. Fregature non ne ho mai prese, tranne quella volta in cui non ho voluto dar retta al mio istinto, ma era una faccenda di lavoro.


Il tuo realismo è nel non avere aspettative (il qui e ora) il surreale è nell'interpretare questo come privilegio e inarrivabile altezza.


----------



## Fantastica (12 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> e allora ricostruite quelle cose.
> insieme, voi due come amanti.
> ma questo è.
> ricostruire un reale,
> ...


Sorrido:smile:. Io sto qui a scrivere perché oggi dopo tanto tempo ho detto la mia per la prima volta su questo forum. E' un evento! Me lo dovrei perdere? Io sono sempre intera in quello che sto facendo. Ora sono qui con voi. E nient'altro occupa i miei pensieri che voi. E ti voglio un gran bene.


----------



## Fantastica (12 Febbraio 2014)

*Grazie*

per aver avuto la pazienza di leggermi. 
Giuro che non parlerò più:mrgreen:

Ora nanna.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sorrido:smile:. Io sto qui a scrivere perché oggi dopo tanto tempo ho detto la mia per la prima volta su questo forum. E' un evento! Me lo dovrei perdere? *Io sono sempre intera in quello che sto facendo*. Ora sono qui con voi. E nient'altro occupa i miei pensieri che voi. E ti voglio un gran bene.


Questo si capisce. Infatti non mi irriti neanche quando leggo cose per me inconcepibili.
Tu ti descrivi poco e sei vaga sull'età ma in questa discussione mi appari con un cuore diciottenne.


----------



## Divì (12 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quello che Tebe forse non ha capito nell'estrema sintesi è che io sono una FEDELE.


Ci credo


----------



## Spider (12 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo si capisce. Infatti non mi irriti neanche quando leggo cose per me inconcepibili.
> Tu ti descrivi poco e sei vaga sull'età ma in questa discussione mi appari con un cuore diciottenne.



buonanotte a tutte...
le donne, comunque sempre un mistero per me!
e il mistero mi affascina sempre.


p.s. che dite...bocchigiò,
avrà finito con l'ortopanoramica al cinese dolente????


----------



## Tin Man (12 Febbraio 2014)

*superpolli*



Spider ha detto:


> buonanotte a tutte...
> le donne, comunque sempre un mistero per me!
> e il mistero mi affascina sempre.
> ...


No, non sono un mistero!
E' che noi siamo dei Super Polli!


----------



## job (12 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Non capita. Lo vuoi. E comunque puoi sempre decidere di abortire se non lo vuoi.


Che culo! 
Piccole conseguenze facilmente superabili in una manciata di minuti! 
Non è così semplice,  a volte le conseguenze possono essere drammatiche.


----------



## job (12 Febbraio 2014)

Ho perso il conto delle volte in cui si è trattato di questo argomento sul forum: se l'amante abbia alcuna colpa oppure no. 
Io penso che amante e traditore abbiano le stesse responsabilità. 
Paolo e Francesca sono finiti nello stesso girone, sono considerati adulteri entrambi, sono condannati da tutte le religioni e culture entrambi. La questione è stata risolta migliaia di anni fa da persone sicuramente più sagge di me e mi fido delle loro conclusioni. 
L'amante single nonostante sia colpevole mi fa una pena infinita: è l'unica che paga tutto, subito e sempre.
Mi ricordo di una vecchia utente che si chiamava Vulvia: ci ha confessato che l'unico uomo per cui aveva provato amore vero nella vita è stato l'amante sposato.
Queste amanti single che si innamorano del traditore soffrono già le pene dell'inferno, io le manderei direttamente in paradiso.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Febbraio 2014)

Che tanti traditori veramente non riusciranno mai a percepire quello che succede ad una persona tradita.( E' anche vero però che non tutti hanno preso male il tradimento come l'ho preso anni fa io, e menomale direi.)

Troppo spesso mi vengono riportati post antichi che mi ritraggono in quel contesto in una posizione scomoda, questi post sono quegli emboli che mi partivano e che nascevano da situazioni mie personali. Mai o soltanto una volta scrissi qualcosa che apparteneva a quella mia realtà verità che mi portò a tradire mia moglie, le elenco o ci provo: Avete mai provato quella sensazione di ribrezzo di malessere fisico quando la donna che sai che ami e che sai che ti ama non può nemmeno entrare in bagno e guardarti a petto nudo? Sapete che significa fingere? sapete che vuol dire in questo contesto stare male fisicamente? sapete che vuol dire avere la consapevolezza di dover fare l'amore per quell'amore che esiste ma è stato scordato dalla persona che ama? sapete cosa vuol dire provocarsi un'erezione quando il soltanto farsi vedere a petto nudo ti provoca quasi il vomito? sapete cosa vuol dire avere la persona accanto che ami e che ti ama metterti le mani nel viso per baciarti carezzarti desiderarti e tu fingere e sforzarti che la desideri, che la vuoi? che la ami? che quello che è successo non conta perchè l'amore è quello che conta davvero? 

Potrei continuare all'infinito ma spero di aver dato un'idea, cosa che non credo più visto quello che ho letto.

Ora avete una minima idea del perchè ho tradito, ora se volete potete sforzarvi di capire perchè ho tradito. La vendetta poco centra, centra quella voglia di massacrarsi, di umiliarsi, di diventare ai miei stessi occhi una persona perfida, infima, la parvenza di un uomo che vuole diventare un verme e poter finalmente dire: io sono peggiore di chiunque altra persona al mondo. 

La prossima volta che prendete post alla cazzo di cane rileggetevi queste quattro righe, sperando che possano servire, ma ne dubito, forse serviranno a chi come me ha passato questo tipo di esperienza e conosce come la mente diventa strana, conosce come in alcuni momenti che durano mesi si diventi totalmente come se fossimo sopra una nuvola a lievitare tramite un dolore che deve essere esternato e deve uscire, altrimenti si rischia davvero di morire di un male conosciuto soltanto a pochi coglioni come me. 

E queste sopra scritte non sono giustificazioni, sono parole da leggere come il rosario per far evitare a quelle persone che non potranno mai capire di smetterla di pensare che loro sappiano, perchè loro non sanno una, beneamata, minchia. 

Buona giornata a tutti, per il piacere spero di pochi, oggi non sarò presente.

PS, ficcateveli in culo le vostre certezze perchè chi è stato tradito vi legge e vi capisce, ma voi non avete capito una mazza, vabbè mi sono ripetuto.


----------



## danny (12 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Ragazzi sono sparita ma vi leggo sempre, in particolare appena ho un minuto leggo il 3d aperto da Lolapal, che mi sta offrendo moltissimi spunti di riflessione. La mia decisione l'ho presa, e vi sto mantenendo fede (se non fosse chiaro, ho tagliato ogni contatto con l'altro) e ho intrapreso un percorso di comprensione di me stessa e di quanto successo, nel quale la vicenda e le sensazioni, i dubbi, le emozioni espresse da Lolapal (che in alcuni, molti casi sono esattamente i miei), insieme ai vostri interventi, stanno giocando un ruolo rilevante.
> Vi ringrazio, tutti..



Grande Gatta80, sono contento per te!


----------



## lolapal (12 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ci provo.
> 
> Ho letto il tuo thread, la tua storia.
> 
> ...


Non spieghi quali sono quegli ambiti che intendi...

Nella mia personale storia: non ero confusa, ero turbata dalla contraddizione. Se a giugno il bagnino avesse veramente preso le chiavi di quel bungalow, e se in quel momento avessi deciso di entrare, lo avrei deciso io e basta, avrei deciso di fare quel passo. Non so dirti se ci sarei entrata. So dirti, con il senno di poi, che Bagnino non sarebbe stato la persona giusta.

Un vaso di pandora, perché? Perché non avevo altra esperienza che quella con mio marito? Allora il punto è sempre lo stesso? Torda o fagiana? Smaliziata o decerebrata?

Mi dispiace, ma non mi ritrovo in nessuna delle due categorie: io sono io, e basta!


----------



## feather (12 Febbraio 2014)

job ha detto:


> Paolo e Francesca sono finiti nello stesso girone, sono considerati adulteri entrambi, sono condannati da tutte le religioni e culture entrambi. La questione è stata risolta migliaia di anni fa da persone sicuramente più sagge di me e mi fido delle loro conclusioni.


Vuoi dire che non hai tempo/voglia/mezzi per trarne di tue?


----------



## Fantastica (12 Febbraio 2014)

@job
hai scelto male l'esempio. Paolo e Francesca sono lì perché non hanno saputo resistere alla lussuria, il richiamo di eros, non perché infedeli. Anzi, in quell'età l'amore era solo fuori dal vincolo coniugale, causa unioni forzate.


----------



## feather (12 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Perché quando uno tradisce NON torna mai indietro.


Sempre io, sempre la mia richiesta di chiarimenti. Anche in privato se non vuoi tediare il forum.
Ma questa me la dovresti spiegare... Perché non si torna indietro? Cosa intendi di preciso?


----------



## Fantastica (12 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Sempre io, sempre la mia richiesta di chiarimenti. Anche in privato se non vuoi tediare il forum.
> Ma questa me la dovresti spiegare... Perché non si torna indietro? Cosa intendi di preciso?


Ciao, feather, sto per andare al lavoro.
Rapidamente, quello che hai fatto non lo cancelli. Ti cambia, se sei umano, cioè se sei una persona che dà un qualche significato a ciò che vive. _Dopo_ un'esperienza, quale che sia, non puoi tornare a _prima_ di un'esperienza. Guarderai le cose in modo differente. Il _come_, dipende, ma senz'altro differente.


----------



## Divì (12 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ciao, feather, sto per andare al lavoro.
> Rapidamente, quello che hai fatto non lo cancelli. Ti cambia, se sei umano, cioè se sei una persona che dà un qualche significato a ciò che vive. _Dopo_ un'esperienza, quale che sia, non puoi tornare a _prima_ di un'esperienza. Guarderai le cose in modo differente. Il _come_, dipende, ma senz'altro differente.


Totalmente d'accordo. E direi che da tradita non potrei accettare che mio marito pretendesse che tutto fosse come prima.


----------



## Tebe (12 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quello che Tebe forse non ha capito nell'estrema sintesi è che io sono una FEDELE.


No no.
Si è capito benissimo.
È antistupido.


----------



## Tebe (12 Febbraio 2014)

job ha detto:


> Ho perso il conto delle volte in cui si è trattato di questo argomento sul forum: se l'amante abbia alcuna colpa oppure no.
> Io penso che amante e traditore abbiano le stesse responsabilità.
> Paolo e Francesca sono finiti nello stesso girone, sono considerati adulteri entrambi, sono condannati da tutte le religioni e culture entrambi. La questione è stata risolta migliaia di anni fa da persone sicuramente più sagge di me e mi fido delle loro conclusioni.
> L'amante single nonostante sia colpevole mi fa una pena infinita: è l'unica che paga tutto, subito e sempre.
> ...



In genere i veri traditori NON si innamorano.
E la responsabilità è divisa.
Ognuno pensa alla famiglia sua.
 Ma pensa te se ci si deve accollare pure le famiglie altrui.
Incredibile.
 Un mondo d cranio.

Partite sempre ammantando le storie di sentimenti "amorosi".
Mah.
Fedeli. Jè parlano di come dovrebbe essere anzi è un tradimento.
 Domani mi mettere a costruire palazzi anche se SNO teologa.
Il paragone è uguale.


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> In genere i *veri *traditori NON si innamorano.
> E la responsabilità è divisa.
> *Ognuno pensa alla famiglia sua.*
> Ma pensa te se ci si deve accollare pure le famiglie altrui.
> ...


quelli certificati?che hanno fatto un corso e riescono  a parlare di "solo sesso"?
e ognuno pensa alla famiglia sua vale in genere? mi auguro  di no


----------



## lothar57 (12 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> In genere i veri traditori NON si innamorano.
> E la responsabilità è divisa.
> Ognuno pensa alla famiglia sua.
> Ma pensa te se ci si deve accollare pure le famiglie altrui.
> ...



Cara Tebe,purtroppo e'così..e io te siamo le mosche bianche,ma io sono stra felice di esserlo.E ti dico che se mi capitasse,una donna che mi racconta di suo marito,la cancellerei all'istante.


----------



## danny (12 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Tebe,purtroppo e'così..e io te siamo le mosche bianche,ma io sono stra felice di esserlo.E ti dico che se mi capitasse,una donna che mi racconta di suo marito,la cancellerei all'istante.


:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Tebe,purtroppo e'così..e io te siamo le mosche bianche,ma io sono stra felice di esserlo.E ti dico che se mi capitasse,una donna che mi racconta di suo marito,la cancellerei all'istante.


Ma cosa sei tu, sei un garrulo signore sulla sessantina che rimorchia baldracche per appuntamenti al buio su siti specializzati, Micio.


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2014)

penso che nella vita si possa diventare fedeli o infedeli a seconda degli incontri che si fanno ,sempre alla luce però dei propri  principi .


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> penso che nella vita si possa diventare fedeli o infedeli a seconda degli incontri che si fanno ,sempre alla luce però dei propri principi .


Buongiorno.


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2014)

*Dai*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma cosa sei tu, sei un garrulo signore sulla sessantina che rimorchia baldracche per appuntamenti al buio su siti specializzati, Micio.


Dai jb,che lothar è lo zio che tutti vorremmo avere.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> penso che nella vita si possa diventare fedeli o infedeli a seconda degli incontri che si fanno ,sempre alla luce però dei propri  principi .



Sinceramente pensavo di essere una persona per bene, ma in fin dei conti, penso di essere una bella stronza.
E' un pò che ci penso.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai jb,che lothar è lo zio che tutti vorremmo avere.


Ma certo, io anche nella duplice veste di gatto di casa.


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2014)

sai che per me è il contrario?
mi sono sempre sentita un po' stronza ...e ho scoperto di essere più biancaneve che grimilde...malissimo:unhappy: 





Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sinceramente pensavo di essere una persona per bene, ma in fin dei conti, penso di essere una bella stronza.
> E' un pò che ci penso.


----------



## lothar57 (12 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma cosa sei tu, sei un garrulo signore sulla sessantina che rimorchia baldracche per appuntamenti al buio su siti specializzati, Micio.


e'adeguato a te amico??


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai che per me è il contrario?
> mi sono sempre sentita un po' stronza ...e ho scoperto di essere più biancaneve che grimilde...malissimo:unhappy:


Ma io la vorrei vedere sta stronzaggine. Cioè, se intendi tirarsela alla cazzo di cane col contorno di lunaticità da perfetta stordita, ci sta. Altrimenti evidentemente no. Anzi, non riusciresti a prendere con leggerezza manco un caffè offerto da un ammiratore al bar. O chessò.


----------



## danny (12 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il mondo ma anche l'Italia è pieno di truffatori che vendono orologi falsi, pacchi che contengono computer vuoti. A chi li vendono? A persone che sono attirati dall'idea di fare un affare senza porsi il problema se quegli oggetti sono frutto di un furto.
> Ci sono persone che sanno che è una truffa e non ci cascano.
> Ci sono persone che non prenderebbero mai una cosa di cui non sono certi che abbia una provenienza regolare.
> Gli esempi fanno identificare alcuni comportamenti come reato e non c'entrano con il tradimento però penso che tanti sarebbero preoccupati di poter essere considerati ricettatori ma non si sentirebbero in colpa ad acquistare il frutto di un furto o di un traffico illecito.
> ...


Molto interessante l'analogia che hai fatto.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> e'adeguato a te amico??


Micione TVB.


----------



## Buscopann (12 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> penso che nella vita si possa diventare fedeli o infedeli a seconda degli incontri che si fanno ,sempre alla luce però dei propri principi .


Ti ricordavo più rigida..Un altro indizio che stai invecchiando :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :ira:


c'era dell'ironia/sarcasmo nel post di Simy; per questo l'ho quotato e approvato


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E se provassimo, per una volta, a uscire da questa maledetta tagliola del sistema della colpa? Ci provassimo a svestire dell'armatura cattolica?


che sappia io la colpa non è un'armatura cattolica, e checchè se ne dica, manco l'espiazione. Prima del cattolicesimo nella nostra cultura gli errori venivano comunque addebitati, Fanta: poi per rimediare si facevano sacrifici.
Solo che gli dei erano anch'essi fallibili, facevano le stesse cazzate che facevamo noi, per quello si accontentavano dei rognoni invece di minacciarti del fuoco eterno della dannazione.
Ma non è che le colpe non venissero addebitate: solo che all'epoca, dato che essendo imperfetti erano vendicativi, facevi un errore e ti arrivava un fulmine tra capo e collo o peggio una maledizione che colpiva i tuoi figli.
Ed il tradimento era considerato male ben prima del cattolicesimo, Era era appunto la dea della fedeltà coniugale.
E guarda caso la più vendicativa.
Pensa alla vita terribile che ha avuto Ercole, che aveva solo la colpa di essere il frutto di un tradimento.
Pensa alla condanna di Eco, colpevole solo di aver coperto un tradimento.
Pensa a Io, diventata prima vacca e poi condannata ad essere tormentata in eterno dai tafani.
Bene e male ci sono sempre, il male commesso si sconta anche nel credo buddista.
E' questione di equilibrio: se rompi, paghi.
Se metti sotto una con una macchina, non ti puoi aspettare che quello si alzi, controlli i danni e te la porti dal carrozziere.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @job
> hai scelto male l'esempio. Paolo e Francesca sono lì perché non hanno saputo resistere alla lussuria, il richiamo di eros, non perché infedeli. Anzi, in quell'età l'amore era solo fuori dal vincolo coniugale, causa unioni forzate.


Senti come Liszt spiega sta roba al minuto 5,17 e seguenti...
Lui che era ossessionato da Dante.
Pare che la sua amata contessa d'Agoult...soffrisse parecchio d'insonnia e che lui leggesse Dante per lei...

[video=youtube;Q1EM9Ga6Rt8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1EM9Ga6Rt8[/video]


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2014)

che stia invecchiando è un fatto ma secondo me l'immagine che si ha dei vari nick è spesso un po' parziale , magari legata a discorsi mai letti fino in fondo. 





Buscopann ha detto:


> Ti ricordavo più rigida..Un altro indizio che stai invecchiando :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (12 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti come Liszt spiega sta roba al minuto 5,17 e seguenti...
> Lui che era ossessionato da Dante.
> Pare che la sua amata contessa d'Agoult...*soffrisse parecchio d'insonnia e che lui leggesse Dante per lei..*.
> 
> [video=youtube;Q1EM9Ga6Rt8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1EM9Ga6Rt8[/video]


L'insonnia a quell'epoca è un problema non da poco. Poi è arrivato è Marzullo per fortuna...

Buscopann


----------



## lothar57 (12 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Micione TVB.



ma l'hai tradotta??perche'e'dialetto riccionese:smile:


----------



## Buscopann (12 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che stia invecchiando è un fatto ma secondo me l'immagine che si ha dei vari nick è spesso un po' parziale , magari legata a discorsi mai letti fino in fondo.


Hai ragione, ma ti leggo da così tanto tempo che mi sembra di conoscere più te di mio cugina che sta in Canada.

Buscopann


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma l'hai tradotta??perche'e'dialetto riccionese:smile:


Sì, e mica era difficile.


----------



## lothar57 (12 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, e mica era difficile.



vero era semplice...ma ci sono robe che ci vuole il traduttore.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Febbraio 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> causare un evento per negligenza o imprudenza credo si chiami proprio colpa.:smile:
> 
> Si tu sei responsabile di te stessa, e proprio per questo non solo delle tue scelte, ma anche delle tue azioni. E se queste azioni recano danno ad altri, puoi essere chiamata a risponderne.


interessante, questa discussione, molto. La sto leggendo a pezzi, non ho tempo. Ma mi sono resa conto ora più che mai di ragionare secondo un doppio registro, secondo due pesi e due misure

mi spiego: sono d'accordo con Tuba, che ha scritto dei bei posts, specie quello sull'"emancipazione", e in genere su tutti quelli che ritengono che la colpa sia della persona che è impegnata in una relazione monogamica e poi tradisce, non dell'amante. MA sono anche d'accordo, tanto, con Marietto e chi per lui. In sunto: da tradita ho dato la responsabilità di tutto al mio compagno, non alle sue frequentazoni sessuali, e non rimpiango nemmeno per un secondo questa cosa. Ma da libera, mai e poi mai farei l'amante di qualcuno impegnato. Perché essere, pur se indirettamente, con-causa di sofferenza altrui mi ripugna. Insomma, ho assolto perché "il fatto non costituisce reato" le/gli amanti del mio compagno; io, a parti inverse, non mi assolverei. Forse perché non pretendo dagli altri il rigore che pretendo da me stessa; forse perché son fuori di testa; forse perché sono consapevole dei risvolti di quello che faccio, e di questi non ne voglio. Io penso che "fare l'amante" sia un atto ingiusto; "tradire" un atto colpevole. Non pretendo che gli altri siano giusti con me, io cerco di essere giusta con loro, così, a fondo perduto.

Ah, a me interessa anche il consumo di suolo o quello del bene limitato, l'acqua


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Fantastica hai fatto un salto logico fantastico. Roba da circo.
> :mrgreen:


eh. Le consecutio logiche di Fantastica sono _oltre_. Chissà che aria si respira nell'iperurania. Boh e doppio boh. :singleeye:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> L'insonnia a quell'epoca è un problema non da poco. Poi è arrivato è Marzullo per fortuna...
> 
> Buscopann


E qui Paolo e Francesca arrivano al minuto 12...
Oddio Liszt avrebbe scritto un pezzo anche su Marzullo...
Che darei per aver visto Liszt intervistato da Marzullo...del resto amava far parlare di sè...l'uomo dal bastone a tre teste...il diavolo, san Francesco, e la donna...
Immagino Liszt che dice a Marzullo...la mia vita è stata un lungo errare nei sentimenti d'amore...la mia vita è stata tutta sospesa tra cielo e inferno, già a diciasette anni avevo scelto la croce di Cristo, ma poi il seminario non mi accettò...
Oppure che dice...sa il Conservatorio di Parigi non mi accettò perchè non ero francese, allora decisi di mettere a soqquadro l'intero mondo musicale europeo...
Oppure che in piena saga tradi, racconta i suoi amori adulterini...o del fatto che sempre in saga tradi...Wagner suo amicone fregò la moglie a Bulow...peccato che la moglie di Bulow fosse Cosima Liszt...figlia...non so di quale...delle sue donne...

Oppure Liszt che racconta la sua vita da Abbè...dove tutte le notti ciulava con una e poi alla mattina si mettevano in ginocchio a dire le preghiere....ah che darei...

[video=youtube;hko1TNkgUUE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hko1TNkgUUE[/video]


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> interessante, questa discussione, molto. La sto leggendo a pezzi, non ho tempo. Ma mi sono resa conto ora più che mai di ragionare secondo un doppio registro, secondo due pesi e due misure
> 
> mi spiego: sono d'accordo con Tuba, che ha scritto dei bei posts, specie quello sull'"emancipazione", e in genere su tutti quelli che ritengono che la colpa sia della persona che è impegnata in una relazione monogamica e poi tradisce, non dell'amante. MA sono anche d'accordo, tanto, con Marietto e chi per lui. In sunto: *da tradita ho dato la responsabilità di tutto al mio compagno, non alle sue frequentazoni sessuali, e non rimpiango nemmeno per un secondo questa cosa. Ma da libera, mai e poi mai farei l'amante di qualcuno impegnato. Perché essere, pur se indirettamente, con-causa di sofferenza altrui mi ripugna. Insomma, ho assolto perché "il fatto non costituisce reato" le/gli amanti del mio compagno; io, a parti inverse, non mi assolverei*. Forse perché non pretendo dagli altri il rigore che pretendo da me stessa; forse perché son fuori di testa; forse perché sono consapevole dei risvolti di quello che faccio, e di questi non ne voglio. Io penso che "fare l'amante" sia un atto ingiusto; "tradire" un atto colpevole. Non pretendo che gli altri siano giusti con me, io cerco di essere giusta con loro, così, a fondo perduto.
> 
> Ah, a me interessa anche il consumo di suolo o quello del bene limitato, l'acqua


ma perfetta.voilà


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche Galimberti deve essersi fatto una studentessa e poi ha teorizzato per far digerire la cosa alla moglie.:carneval:


ma poi non ho mica capito perché vi siete fissati su Galimberti, uno dei più grandi e riconosciuti autori di plagi del secolo. Pure le pubblicazioni che ha presentato per il concorso da ordinario, erano plagi. Io non capisco.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma poi non ho mica capito perché vi siete fissati su Galiberti, uno dei più grandi e riconosciuti autori di plagi del secolo. Pure le pubblicazioni che ha presentato per il concorso da ordinario, erano plagi. Io non capisco.


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
Vero.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (12 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma poi non ho mica capito perché vi siete fissati su Galimberti, uno dei più grandi e riconosciuti autori di plagi del secolo. Pure le pubblicazioni che ha presentato per il concorso da ordinario, erano plagi. Io non capisco.



cioe' cioe'????


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
> Vero.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


non sai che incazzatura per noi all'abilitazione scientifica. Noi 'seri' a fare le pulci, a controllare pure le virgole dei nostri curricula perché non ci fossero cazzate all'interno e questo che si becca la cattedra (non solo l'abilitazione) con plagi. E pubblica plagi. Ha una serie infinita, infinita, di cause, richiami ufficiali, ammonizioni, ricorsi di autori. Ma pubblica e insegna. Io lo impalerei.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> cioe' cioe'????


come cioè? Copia. Dice di aver scritto roba che non ha scritto lui, e da lì parte. Plagia interi brani; alcuni dei suoi libri sono copia-incolla di materiale che ha scritto qualcun altro (tanti, altri), che lui saccheggia a mani basse ovviamente senza citarli. Cause su cause. Nel mondo scientifico serio è considerato un merda; in senso assoluto, non relativo.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> come cioè? Copia. Dice di aver scritto roba che non ha scritto lui, e da lì parte. Plagia interi brani; alcuni dei suoi libri sono copia-incolla di materiale che ha scritto qualcun altro (tanti, altri), che lui saccheggia a mani basse ovviamente senza citarli. Cause su cause. Nel mondo scientifico serio è considerato un merda; in senso assoluto, non relativo.


ah. minchia


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> come cioè? Copia. Dice di aver scritto roba che non ha scritto lui, e da lì parte. Plagia interi brani; alcuni dei suoi libri sono copia-incolla di materiale che ha scritto qualcun altro (tanti, altri), che lui saccheggia a mani basse ovviamente senza citarli. Cause su cause. Nel mondo scientifico serio è considerato un merda; in senso assoluto, non relativo.



Non che qualcuno non ci provi anche in ambito scientifico.. però devo dire che da noi è più difficile.. e ne sono infinitamente felice.
I cazzoni e i disonesti fanno più fatica. Non è che non capiti mai, però meno.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non che qualcuno non ci provi anche in ambito scientifico.. però devo dire che da noi è più difficile.. e ne sono infinitamente felice.
> I cazzoni e i disonesti fanno più fatica. Non è che non capiti mai, però meno.


Per il ministero con "scientifico" si intende "ambito di ricerca, quale che sia", purché sia inedita e non compilativa. Nella fattispecie, io sono un'umanista e ho fatto l'abilitazione scientifica (pratica senza la quale non entri in UNI da professionista). Anche Galimberti è un umanista. Falso come una banconota da 213 euro.

però capisco che in ambito scientifico scientifico  il plagio sia più difficile.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Per il ministero con "scientifico" si intende "ambito di ricerca, quale che sia", purché sia inedita e non compilativa. Nella fattispecie, io sono un'umanista e ho fatto l'abilitazione scientifica (pratica senza la quale non entri in UNI da professionista). Anche Galimberti è un umanista. Falso come una banconota da 213 euro.
> 
> però capisco che in ambito scientifico scientifico  il plagio sia più difficile.



Sorry, per me "scientifico" ha un altro significato.
E la ricerca quel che sia, è ricerca. Da specificare l'ambito. Ohi, non lo intendo mica in senso squalificante eh!

Yep, poi anche nell'ambito "scienza scienza" dipende dalla branca.

Chimici, ce ne sono a bizzeffe, pubblicazioni di chimici idem, e a quanto mi è dato di capire manca un certo tipo di organizzazione generale... nel mio ambito siamo pochetti, e ogni pubblicazione è immediatamente sotto gli occhi di tutti, soggetta, oltre che al controllo dei referee (in italiano? bo...) anche al certosino scrutinio della comunità, pronta ad azzannarti


----------



## danny (12 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Veramente si ha quel che si dà.



Ma neanche per sogno.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> interessante, questa discussione, molto. La sto leggendo a pezzi, non ho tempo. Ma mi sono resa conto ora più che mai di ragionare secondo un doppio registro, secondo due pesi e due misure
> 
> mi spiego: sono d'accordo con Tuba, che ha scritto dei bei posts, specie quello sull'"emancipazione", e in genere su tutti quelli che ritengono che la colpa sia della persona che è impegnata in una relazione monogamica e poi tradisce, non dell'amante. MA sono anche d'accordo, tanto, con Marietto e chi per lui. In sunto: da tradita ho dato la responsabilità di tutto al mio compagno, non alle sue frequentazoni sessuali, e non rimpiango nemmeno per un secondo questa cosa. Ma da libera, mai e poi mai farei l'amante di qualcuno impegnato. Perché essere, pur se indirettamente, con-causa di sofferenza altrui mi ripugna. Insomma, ho assolto perché "il fatto non costituisce reato" le/gli amanti del mio compagno; io, a parti inverse, non mi assolverei. Forse perché non pretendo dagli altri il rigore che pretendo da me stessa; forse perché son fuori di testa; forse perché sono consapevole dei risvolti di quello che faccio, e di questi non ne voglio. Io penso che "fare l'amante" sia un atto ingiusto; "tradire" un atto colpevole. Non pretendo che gli altri siano giusti con me, io cerco di essere giusta con loro, così, a fondo perduto.
> 
> Ah, a me interessa anche il consumo di suolo o quello del bene limitato, l'acqua


Bravissima.
Invece molto di coloro che sono  intervenuti in questa discussione vorrebbero che esistesse una regola inflessibile e valevole per tutti, sulla quale giudicare a fondo perduto.
Perché hanno bisogno di definire, catalogare, stabilire, entrate-uscite, tu sei una troia, l'altro è un bastardo, lei è la vittima, lui non ha colpe, noi siamo giusti, essi dovranno pagarla cara.

Non sono intervenuta se non qui, non ho bisogno di definire quello che so già. Nè di farlo sulle vite altrui.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sorry, per me "scientifico" ha un altro significato.
> E la ricerca quel che sia, è ricerca. Da specificare l'ambito. Ohi, non lo intendo mica in senso squalificante eh!
> 
> Yep, poi anche nell'ambito "scienza scienza" dipende dalla branca.
> ...


ma hai ragione! Io ci ho messo un po' a capire cosa si intendeva con questa parolina, quando ero studentessa universitaria.
Nel mondo della ricerca (dunque Miur, Uni, comunità internazionali etc.) si usa la parola in due modi:

-nel modo in cui la intendi tu, cioè "l'ambito disciplinare". Matematica, fisica, chimica and so on. Una sorta di aggettivo sostantivizzato, insomma

-nel modo (invero più diffuso) in cui lo si intende in generale, cioè "metodo esatto di far ricerca. Materiali inediti e procedure esatte, rigorose", un aggettivo e basta, insomma

dunque io faccio ricerca scientifica su ambito disciplinare umanistico, altri fanno ricerca scientifica su ambito disciplinare scientifico. 

E' un po' un casino, ma basta intendersi. Galimberti è un cazzone, non scientifico, in ambito umanistico :mrgreen:

anche noi abbiamo i _referee_, ma a volte dormono . Specie se il candidato è ammanicato, come il Galimberti in questione.


----------



## danny (12 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che tanti traditori veramente non riusciranno mai a percepire quello che succede ad una persona tradita.( E' anche vero però che non tutti hanno preso male il tradimento come l'ho preso anni fa io, e menomale direi.)
> 
> Troppo spesso mi vengono riportati post antichi che mi ritraggono in quel contesto in una posizione scomoda, questi post sono quegli emboli che mi partivano e che nascevano da situazioni mie personali. Mai o soltanto una volta scrissi qualcosa che apparteneva a quella mia realtà verità che mi portò a tradire mia moglie, le elenco o ci provo: Avete mai provato quella sensazione di ribrezzo di malessere fisico quando la donna che sai che ami e che sai che ti ama non può nemmeno entrare in bagno e guardarti a petto nudo? Sapete che significa fingere? sapete che vuol dire in questo contesto stare male fisicamente? sapete che vuol dire avere la consapevolezza di dover fare l'amore per quell'amore che esiste ma è stato scordato dalla persona che ama? sapete cosa vuol dire provocarsi un'erezione quando il soltanto farsi vedere a petto nudo ti provoca quasi il vomito? sapete cosa vuol dire avere la persona accanto che ami e che ti ama metterti le mani nel viso per baciarti carezzarti desiderarti e tu fingere e sforzarti che la desideri, che la vuoi? che la ami? che quello che è successo non conta perchè l'amore è quello che conta davvero?
> 
> ...



Un post molto sentito, sincero.


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2014)

adoro la passione e l'ambizione per il proprio lavoro...questa è stata la vera emancipazione per le donne


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Bravissima.
> Invece molto di coloro che sono intervenuti in questa discussione vorrebbero che esistesse una regola inflessibile e valevole per tutti, sulla quale giudicare a fondo perduto.
> Perché hanno bisogno di definire, catalogare, stabilire, entrate-uscite, tu sei una troia, l'altro è un bastardo, lei è la vittima, lui non ha colpe, noi siamo giusti, essi dovranno pagarla cara.
> 
> Non sono intervenuta se non qui, non ho bisogno di definire quello che so già. Nè di farlo sulle vite altrui.


Ma infatti è relativo. C'è chi si sente in colpa a scoparsi il marito di una, chi no, chi vorrebbe ma non fa. Però in effetti qui c'è gente che vorrebbe dei limiti e dei paletti ben precisi in una sorta di puritanesimo d'accatto culminante nel rogo della strega (o stregone, se maschio) perchè incapaci di intendere oltre una certa soglia (bassa).


----------



## zanna (12 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> interessante, questa discussione, molto. La sto leggendo a pezzi, non ho tempo. Ma mi sono resa conto ora più che mai di ragionare secondo un doppio registro, secondo due pesi e due misure
> 
> mi spiego: sono d'accordo con Tuba, che ha scritto dei bei posts, specie quello sull'"emancipazione", e in genere su tutti quelli che ritengono che la colpa sia della persona che è impegnata in una relazione monogamica e poi tradisce, non dell'amante. MA sono anche d'accordo, tanto, con Marietto e chi per lui. In sunto: da tradita ho dato la responsabilità di tutto al mio compagno, non alle sue frequentazoni sessuali, e non rimpiango nemmeno per un secondo questa cosa. Ma da libera, mai e poi mai farei l'amante di qualcuno impegnato. Perché essere, pur se indirettamente, con-causa di sofferenza altrui mi ripugna. Insomma, ho assolto perché "il fatto non costituisce reato" le/gli amanti del mio compagno; io, a parti inverse, non mi assolverei. Forse perché non pretendo dagli altri il rigore che pretendo da me stessa; forse perché son fuori di testa; forse perché sono consapevole dei risvolti di quello che faccio, e di questi non ne voglio. Io penso che "fare l'amante" sia un atto ingiusto; "tradire" un atto colpevole. Non pretendo che gli altri siano giusti con me, io cerco di essere giusta con loro, così, a fondo perduto.
> 
> Ah, a me interessa anche il consumo di suolo o quello del bene limitato, l'acqua


:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> adoro la passione e l'ambizione per il proprio lavoro...questa è stata la vera emancipazione per le donne


Allora vedi di darti da fare dietro un obiettivo invece di postare le tue riflessioni da terza elementare a cazzo come ti vengono in mente.


----------



## zanna (12 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Veramente si ha quel che si dà.


No


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma infatti è relativo. C'è chi si sente in colpa a scoparsi il marito di una, chi no, chi vorrebbe ma non fa. Però in effetti qui c'è gente che vorrebbe dei limiti e dei paletti ben precisi in una sorta di puritanesimo d'accatto culminante nel rogo della strega (o stregone, se maschio) perchè incapaci di intendere oltre una certa soglia (bassa).


Molto bassa.


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora vedi di darti da fare dietro un obiettivo invece di postare le tue riflessioni da terza elementare a cazzo come ti vengono in mente.


sì, tu vedi di andare a fanculo.


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2014)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> sì, tu vedi di andare a fanculo.


ma cosa ti sta succedendo?minerva!!!


----------



## Caciottina (12 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, tu vedi di andare a fanculo.



wowwwwwwwwwwwwwww, yeah!!! yes!!! BRING IT ON!!!!! e annamooooooo!!!!! miticissima.....

ah!!!!!


----------



## free (12 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Molto bassa.



ma no dai, è comprensibile che chi rimanga scottato diventi un po' estremista
tipo mi freghi una volta ma non mi freghi più, cose così


----------



## danny (12 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> interessante, questa discussione, molto. La sto leggendo a pezzi, non ho tempo. Ma mi sono resa conto ora più che mai di ragionare secondo un doppio registro, secondo due pesi e due misure
> 
> mi spiego: sono d'accordo con Tuba, che ha scritto dei bei posts, specie quello sull'"emancipazione", e in genere su tutti quelli che ritengono che la colpa sia della persona che è impegnata in una relazione monogamica e poi tradisce, non dell'amante. MA sono anche d'accordo, tanto, con Marietto e chi per lui. In sunto: da tradita ho dato la responsabilità di tutto al mio compagno, non alle sue frequentazoni sessuali, e non rimpiango nemmeno per un secondo questa cosa. Ma da libera, mai e poi mai farei l'amante di qualcuno impegnato. Perché essere, pur se indirettamente, con-causa di sofferenza altrui mi ripugna. Insomma, ho assolto perché "il fatto non costituisce reato" le/gli amanti del mio compagno; io, a parti inverse, non mi assolverei. Forse perché non pretendo dagli altri il rigore che pretendo da me stessa; forse perché son fuori di testa; forse perché sono consapevole dei risvolti di quello che faccio, e di questi non ne voglio. Io penso che "fare l'amante" sia un atto ingiusto; "tradire" un atto colpevole. Non pretendo che gli altri siano giusti con me, io cerco di essere giusta con loro, così, a fondo perduto.
> 
> Ah, a me interessa anche il consumo di suolo o quello del bene limitato, l'acqua


:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, tu vedi di andare a fanculo.


Che scurrilità.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che tanti traditori veramente non riusciranno mai a percepire quello che succede ad una persona tradita.( E' anche vero però che non tutti hanno preso male il tradimento come l'ho preso anni fa io, e menomale direi.)
> 
> Troppo spesso mi vengono riportati post antichi che mi ritraggono in quel contesto in una posizione scomoda, questi post sono quegli emboli che mi partivano e che nascevano da situazioni mie personali. Mai o soltanto una volta scrissi qualcosa che apparteneva a quella mia realtà verità che mi portò a tradire mia moglie, le elenco o ci provo: Avete mai provato quella sensazione di ribrezzo di malessere fisico quando la donna che sai che ami e che sai che ti ama non può nemmeno entrare in bagno e guardarti a petto nudo? Sapete che significa fingere? sapete che vuol dire in questo contesto stare male fisicamente? sapete che vuol dire avere la consapevolezza di dover fare l'amore per quell'amore che esiste ma è stato scordato dalla persona che ama? sapete cosa vuol dire provocarsi un'erezione quando il soltanto farsi vedere a petto nudo ti provoca quasi il vomito? sapete cosa vuol dire avere la persona accanto che ami e che ti ama metterti le mani nel viso per baciarti carezzarti desiderarti e tu fingere e sforzarti che la desideri, che la vuoi? che la ami? che quello che è successo non conta perchè l'amore è quello che conta davvero?
> 
> ...


questo post è come una pugnalata, in senso buono. Perchè, che si condivida o meno il tuo percorso che è appunto il tuo personalissimo, da perfettamente l'idea del lavoro che si fa per tentare di superare il tradimento. Cosa che non si fa mai dall'alto di chi è senza peccato, ma è un lavoro di rinuncia, annullamento, rottamazione. Sempre, a prescindere dal modo, si deve perdere un pezzo di sè, si sceglie di mutilarsi di qualcosa, dolorosamente. Sicuramente pensando che ne valga la pena... ma la mutilazione lascia un segno. Anche quando si cerca di nasconderlo. E sì, chi non l'ha fatto non lo può comprendere. Però dovrebbe credere che sia vero, perchè è così.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma no dai, è comprensibile che chi rimanga scottato diventi un po' estremista
> tipo mi freghi una volta ma non mi freghi più, cose così


Il punto è come reagiscono le persone. Che non è scontato per tutte perchè non siamo tutti uguali. C'è chi era già rincoglionito PRIMA e finisce per non capire proprio più un cazzo DOPO. C'è pure chi magari invece si sveglia un attimo. Qua di solito capita la PRIMA categoria. Di solito, poi ovviamente ci sono le eccezioni.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Veramente si ha quel che si dà.


se fosse vero, vivremmo in un mondo giusto.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che tanti traditori veramente non riusciranno mai a percepire quello che succede ad una persona tradita.( E' anche vero però che non tutti hanno preso male il tradimento come l'ho preso anni fa io, e menomale direi.)
> 
> Troppo spesso mi vengono riportati post antichi che mi ritraggono in quel contesto in una posizione scomoda, questi post sono quegli emboli che mi partivano e che nascevano da situazioni mie personali. Mai o soltanto una volta scrissi qualcosa che apparteneva a quella mia realtà verità che mi portò a tradire mia moglie, le elenco o ci provo:* Avete mai provato quella sensazione di ribrezzo di malessere fisico quando la donna che sai che ami e che sai che ti ama non può nemmeno entrare in bagno e guardarti a petto nudo? Sapete che significa fingere? sapete che vuol dire in questo contesto stare male fisicamente?* sapete che vuol dire avere la consapevolezza di dover fare l'amore per quell'amore che esiste ma è stato scordato dalla persona che ama? sapete cosa vuol dire provocarsi un'erezione quando il soltanto farsi vedere a petto nudo ti provoca quasi il vomito? sapete cosa vuol dire avere la persona accanto che ami e che ti ama metterti le mani nel viso per baciarti carezzarti desiderarti e tu fingere e sforzarti che la desideri, che la vuoi? che la ami? che quello che è successo non conta perchè l'amore è quello che conta davvero?
> 
> ...


Sì lo so.
Ho reagito diversamente da te.
Ogni comportamento è una scelta.
Colgo l'occasione per chiarire che anche i fedeli hanno occhi e anche ai fedeli può capitare di provare l'eccitazione del flirtare.
Dopo ognuno sceglie se continuare e come.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sinceramente pensavo di essere una persona per bene, ma in fin dei conti, penso di essere una bella stronza.
> E' un pò che ci penso.


Tu sei una delle migliori stronze che mi sia capitato di leggere


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu sei una delle migliori stronze che mi sia capitato di leggere


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> interessante, questa discussione, molto. La sto leggendo a pezzi, non ho tempo. Ma mi sono resa conto ora più che mai di ragionare secondo un doppio registro, secondo due pesi e due misure
> 
> mi spiego: sono d'accordo con Tuba, che ha scritto dei bei posts, specie quello sull'"emancipazione", e in genere su tutti quelli che ritengono che la colpa sia della persona che è impegnata in una relazione monogamica e poi tradisce, non dell'amante. MA sono anche d'accordo, tanto, con Marietto e chi per lui. In sunto: da tradita ho dato la responsabilità di tutto al mio compagno, non alle sue frequentazoni sessuali, e non rimpiango nemmeno per un secondo questa cosa. Ma da libera, mai e poi mai farei l'amante di qualcuno impegnato. Perché essere, pur se indirettamente, con-causa di sofferenza altrui mi ripugna. Insomma, ho assolto perché "il fatto non costituisce reato" le/gli amanti del mio compagno; io, a parti inverse, non mi assolverei. Forse perché non pretendo dagli altri il rigore che pretendo da me stessa; forse perché son fuori di testa; forse perché sono consapevole dei risvolti di quello che faccio, e di questi non ne voglio. Io penso che "fare l'amante" sia un atto ingiusto; "tradire" un atto colpevole. Non pretendo che gli altri siano giusti con me, io cerco di essere giusta con loro, così, a fondo perduto.
> *
> Ah, a me interessa anche il consumo di suolo o quello del bene limitato, l'acqua*


:up:
Interessa anche a me ma non volevo darmi arie di perfezione :carneval:
La carne la mangio e il bagno lo faccio.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> Interessa anche a me ma non volevo darmi arie di perfezione :carneval:
> La carne la mangio e il bagno lo faccio.


io no 

regolari docce :smile:


----------



## Sole (12 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che tanti traditori veramente non riusciranno mai a percepire quello che succede ad una persona tradita.( E' anche vero però che non tutti hanno preso male il tradimento come l'ho preso anni fa io, e menomale direi.)
> 
> Troppo spesso mi vengono riportati post antichi che mi ritraggono in quel contesto in una posizione scomoda, questi post sono quegli emboli che mi partivano e che nascevano da situazioni mie personali. Mai o soltanto una volta scrissi qualcosa che apparteneva a quella mia realtà verità che mi portò a tradire mia moglie, le elenco o ci provo: Avete mai provato quella sensazione di ribrezzo di malessere fisico quando la donna che sai che ami e che sai che ti ama non può nemmeno entrare in bagno e guardarti a petto nudo? Sapete che significa fingere? sapete che vuol dire in questo contesto stare male fisicamente? sapete che vuol dire avere la consapevolezza di dover fare l'amore per quell'amore che esiste ma è stato scordato dalla persona che ama? sapete cosa vuol dire provocarsi un'erezione quando il soltanto farsi vedere a petto nudo ti provoca quasi il vomito? sapete cosa vuol dire avere la persona accanto che ami e che ti ama metterti le mani nel viso per baciarti carezzarti desiderarti e tu fingere e sforzarti che la desideri, che la vuoi? che la ami? che quello che è successo non conta perchè l'amore è quello che conta davvero?
> 
> ...


Caro Ultimo, non giustificarti. Non cercare di spiegare. Io dopo aver subito il tradimento ho fatto scelte discutibili, ero annichilita come te. Lacera, fa male vedere che le tue certezze ti si sgretolano davanti agli occhi. C'è chi scende nell'abisso e per risalire trova strade tortuose, si confronta con il proprio lato oscuro, arranca, perde la bussola. Il tradimento di un tradito ha ragioni profonde e personalissime che non vanno spiegate o giustificate.
La cosa importante è trovare, alla fine, la strada giusta per sé e riuscire a ricompattarsi, ricostruirsi. Capire i propri sbagli senza smettere di considerarli comunque parte del proprio cammino.
Io trovo sia bello poter dire 'ho sbagliato, ho provato una strada ma non faceva per me e ora lo so'. Vuol dire saper guardare lucidamente dentro se stessi e concedersi la possibilità di cambiare.
Si sbaglia e si cambia...anche questo è vivere.
È poco credibile chi non sa riconoscere i propri sbagli e li giustifica ad oltranza. Ma davanti a chi sa di aver commesso degli errori e lotta per superarli con fatica, non si può che provare un profondo rispetto, per me.

Per quel che vale, ti abbraccio.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu sei una delle migliori stronze che mi sia capitato di leggere



Grazie cara, ma tant'è, mi sa che rimango cmq stronza


----------



## Tubarao (12 Febbraio 2014)

Il tradimento di un tradito è un tradimento meno tradimento. 

Ok. 

Basta saperle certe cose.


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il tradimento di un tradito è un tradimento meno tradimento.
> 
> Ok.
> 
> Basta saperle certe cose.


più che altro può essere una reazione alla sofferenza .discutibile senz'altro ma è ben diverso da chi lo fa in maniera decisamente più disincantata .
per non parlare di chi ( e non parlo di te) se ne fa quasi vanto


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il tradimento di un tradito è un tradimento meno tradimento.
> 
> Ok.
> 
> Basta saperle certe cose.


Sei sarcastico perché sei stato attaccato personalmente e puoi aver ragione (a essere sarcastico intendo).
Però è evidente che è così.
La rottura di un patto non può tenere vincolato al patto chi ne ha subito la rottura.
Altra cosa è il discorso di sincerità all'interno di un rapporto che si vuole ricostruire. Non credo che anche all'interno della ricostruzione il (primo) traditore racconti tutto tutto.
Magari anche il traditore (primo) ha provato prima o durante il tradimento sensazioni di disgusto nei confronti del tradito e, ci si augura, tacerà questo aspetto.
Ultimo ha personalizzato, rivolgendosi a singole persone, un discorso di principio.
Io ho ammesso di usare più acqua di quello che so che sarebbe etico fare. Questo mi impedisce di riconoscere il problema dello spreco della risorse?


----------



## Caciottina (12 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei sarcastico perché sei stato attaccato personalmente e puoi aver ragione (a essere sarcastico intendo).
> Però è evidente che è così.
> La rottura di un patto non può tenere vincolato al patto chi ne ha subito la rottura.
> Altra cosa è il discorso di sincerità all'interno di un rapporto che si vuole ricostruire. Non credo che anche all'interno della ricostruzione il (primo) traditore racconti tutto tutto.
> ...



pero scusa qui si torna al discorso del bonus. quello che facevamo con....palomita, o anima....non ricordo chi delle due...
cioe', se noi facciamo un patto, un patto d amore (con tutto quello che ne consegue, quindi fiducia, sincerita', rispetto, supporto, sopporto etc etc...) e tu lo infrangi, questo non autorizza me ad infrangerlo a mia volta, e se anche lo facessi, il mio tradimento non sarebbe minore rispetto al tuo. 
Anzi, se vogliamo, ai miei occhi, e' pure peggio.
Poniamo per assurdo che abbia ottimi motivi per tradirmi (non che ce ne siano, ma tant'e'). lo fai me lo dici ti scusi implori pieta e perdono dicendo che e' stato un momento, una cosa cosi, e' successo. bon. non si torna indietro.
Se a me fino a quel momento non e' mai saltato in mente di tradirti, perche dovrei farlo ora? vendetta inconscia? forse...e' pure peggio.
per quanto in quel momento tu mi abbia fatto malissimo, molto male, potresti averlo fatto per 1000 motivi, magari manco te ne rendevi conto. tu per prima hai spezzato qualcosa, e non credo tu lo abbia fatto a cuor leggero. ti e' successo, la hai fatto succedere, non hai forse pensato a me in quel momento. c eri solo tu.
farlo io a mia volta a te, per me, e' solo sintomo di VOLERTI fare del male, ferirti apposta, per pareggiare. questo per me non lo rende minore, lo rende maggiore come tradimento.
mi sono capita? boh


----------



## Tubarao (12 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro può essere una reazione alla sofferenza .discutibile senz'altro ma è ben diverso da chi lo fa in maniera decisamente più disincantata .
> per non parlare di chi ( e non parlo di te) se ne fa quasi vanto



Rubare per mangiare è sicuramente diverso dal rubare per arricchirsi, su questo non ci piove.

A voler essere cavillosi, e non lo sono, potrei dire che invece per me è un tradimento più grave proprio perchè sei a conoscenza della sofferenza che provoca, ma sono consapevole che sarebbe un discorso sterile ed equivarrebbe a discutere del sesso degli angeli, e lo dico proprio per una forma di rispetto, e perchè no, anche empatia (almeno ci provo) verso le sofferenze altrui, anche laddove non le capisco o sono lontane dal mio essere.

Il problema sussiste quando il dolore e la sofferenza diventano l'acquasantiera dentro la quale lavare le nostre azioni, sempre e comunque.


----------



## Buscopann (12 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora vedi di darti da fare dietro un obiettivo invece di postare le tue riflessioni da terza elementare a cazzo come ti vengono in mente.





Minerva ha detto:


> sì, tu vedi di andare a fanculo.


Non ce la posso fare ....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Se esitessero degli Oscar per i post...questo sarebbe in nomination

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> pero scusa qui si torna al discorso del bonus. quello che facevamo con....palomita, o anima....non ricordo chi delle due...
> cioe', se noi facciamo un patto, un patto d amore (con tutto quello che ne consegue, quindi fiducia, sincerita', rispetto, supporto, sopporto etc etc...) e tu lo infrangi, questo non autorizza me ad infrangerlo a mia volta, e se anche lo facessi, il mio tradimento non sarebbe minore rispetto al tuo.
> Anzi, se vogliamo, ai miei occhi, e' pure peggio.
> Poniamo per assurdo che abbia ottimi motivi per tradirmi (non che ce ne siano, ma tant'e'). lo fai me lo dici ti scusi implori pieta e perdono dicendo che e' stato un momento, una cosa cosi, e' successo. bon. non si torna indietro.
> ...


Non giustificavo nulla perché condanno anche poco. Cercavo di capire.
E' una cosa che non ho vissuto così.
Tu immagini un traditore che si prostra chiedendo perdono. Io immaginavo un patto rotto e una fase in cui non si sta ancora ricostruendo nulla.
Il tradimento per vendetta lo trovo incomprensibile anche perché non vedo che tipo di vendetta possa essere.
Il tradimento più atroce è quello che vìola il patto di lealtà, chi ha tradito ha dimostrato nei fatti di dare meno peso a quel patto e non proverà lo stesso disorientamento di fronte alla scoperta di essere a sua volta tradito perché sa che può accadere.
Il dolore è invece incommensurabile, nel senso che non so come si possa misurare o paragonare.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non ce la posso fare ....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Concordo :up:


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Rubare per mangiare è sicuramente diverso dal rubare per arricchirsi, su questo non ci piove.
> 
> A voler essere cavillosi, e non lo sono, potrei dire che invece per me è un tradimento più grave proprio perchè sei a conoscenza della sofferenza che provoca, ma sono consapevole che sarebbe un discorso sterile ed equivarrebbe a discutere del sesso degli angeli, e lo dico proprio per una forma di rispetto, e perchè no, anche empatia (almeno ci provo) verso le sofferenze altrui, anche laddove non le capisco o sono lontane dal mio essere.
> 
> *Il problema sussiste quando il dolore e la sofferenza diventano l'acquasantiera dentro la quale lavare le nostre azioni, sempre e comunque*.


in effetti la mia personale opinione è che in generale se subisco un'ingiustizia ,ritenendola proprio tale non posso certo rispondere allo stesso modo.


----------



## Tubarao (12 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non ce la posso fare ....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Per me Minerva, almeno per come la immagino io, ha un pure una leggera R moscia, ovviamente aristocratica, il che rende quel vedi di andare a fanculo ancora più scenografico e teatrale


----------



## Caciottina (12 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non giustificavo nulla perché condanno anche poco. Cercavo di capire.
> E' una cosa che non ho vissuto così.
> Tu immagini un traditore che si prostra chiedendo perdono. Io immaginavo un patto rotto e una fase in cui non si sta ancora ricostruendo nulla.
> Il tradimento per vendetta lo trovo incomprensibile anche perché non vedo che tipo di vendetta possa essere.
> ...


ok scusa, sono due fasi diverse. 
pero si puo essere leali e non fedeli


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2014)

sempre con il rispetto che la storia di ultimo e la relativa sofferenza merita,
ai tempi una delle cose che gli dissi era che secondo me aveva semplicemente messo in atto un desiderio che comunque aveva da tempo , strumentalizzando (consapevolmente o meno) la brutta cosa che gli era successa.


----------



## lolapal (12 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che sappia io la colpa non è un'armatura cattolica, e checchè se ne dica, manco l'espiazione. Prima del cattolicesimo nella nostra cultura gli errori venivano comunque addebitati, Fanta: poi per rimediare si facevano sacrifici.
> Solo che gli dei erano anch'essi fallibili, facevano le stesse cazzate che facevamo noi, per quello si accontentavano dei rognoni invece di minacciarti del fuoco eterno della dannazione.
> Ma non è che le colpe non venissero addebitate: solo che all'epoca, dato che essendo imperfetti erano vendicativi, facevi un errore e ti arrivava un fulmine tra capo e collo o peggio una maledizione che colpiva i tuoi figli.
> Ed il tradimento era considerato male ben prima del cattolicesimo, Era era appunto la dea della fedeltà coniugale.
> ...


:up:


----------



## lolapal (12 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Bravissima.
> Invece molto di coloro che sono  intervenuti in questa discussione vorrebbero che esistesse una regola inflessibile e valevole per tutti, sulla quale giudicare a fondo perduto.
> Perché hanno bisogno di definire, catalogare, stabilire, entrate-uscite, tu sei una troia, l'altro è un bastardo, lei è la vittima, lui non ha colpe, noi siamo giusti, essi dovranno pagarla cara.
> 
> Non sono intervenuta se non qui, non ho bisogno di definire quello che so già. Nè di farlo sulle vite altrui.


Ecco... :up:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ok scusa, sono due fasi diverse.
> pero si puo essere leali e non fedeli


In che senso?


----------



## Caciottina (12 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In che senso?



dipende cosa intendi per lealta'.
per me esserti leale e' appunto non tradirti ma nella mia concezione di tradimento, che non e' la scopata saltuaria con qualche donna....quello a me non interessa, non esigo l esclusivita sessuale.
mi sei leale, se poste le nostre promesse (non in matrimonio) tu le rispetti. possono essere progetti, sogni, cose che stiamo cercando di raggiungere insieme....sei leale per me se durante il nostro cammino dal punto A al punto B, anche se ad A1, A2 e A3 ti fermi e passeggi con un altra, al punto B ci arrivi con me e li ti fermi con me. mi sei leale, se camminando ad A2 con priscilla (per dirne una), ti accorgi che io non posso piu andare avanti e torni indietro da me.
mi sei leale, sei sei al mio fianco no matter what (certo finche c'e' amore, non dico sensza amore, quello puo finire purtroppo).
e' un po contorto lo so....ed e' una forma di lealta penso valida solo per chi interpreta il tradimento come me...


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> dipende cosa intendi per lealta'.
> per me esserti leale e' appunto non tradirti ma nella mia concezione di tradimento, che non e' la scopata saltuaria con qualche donna....quello a me non interessa, non esigo l esclusivita sessuale.
> mi sei leale, se poste le nostre promesse (non in matrimonio) tu le rispetti. possono essere progetti, sogni, cose che stiamo cercando di raggiungere insieme....sei leale per me se durante il nostro cammino dal punto A al punto B, anche se ad A1, A2 e A3 ti fermi e passeggi con un altra, al punto B ci arrivi con me e li ti fermi con me. mi sei leale, se camminando ad A2 con priscilla (per dirne una), ti accorgi che io non posso piu andare avanti e torni indietro da me.
> mi sei leale, sei sei al mio fianco no matter what (certo finche c'e' amore, non dico sensza amore, quello puo finire purtroppo).
> e' un po contorto lo so....ed e' una forma di lealta penso valida solo per chi interpreta il tradimento come me...


miss non ci vuole tanto: sei leale se non menti .


----------



## Caciottina (12 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> miss non ci vuole tanto: sei leale se non menti .


mm.
su cosa?
tu non hai mai detto una bugia che sia una, a tuo marito?

non ho capito cosa intendi...cioe' se ti tradisco e te lo dico, quindi non mento, sono leale?


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Rubare per mangiare è sicuramente diverso dal rubare per arricchirsi, su questo non ci piove.
> 
> A voler essere cavillosi, e non lo sono, potrei dire che invece per me è un tradimento più grave proprio perchè sei a conoscenza della sofferenza che provoca, ma sono consapevole che sarebbe un discorso sterile ed equivarrebbe a discutere del sesso degli angeli, e lo dico proprio per una forma di rispetto, e perchè no, anche empatia (almeno ci provo) verso le sofferenze altrui, anche laddove non le capisco o sono lontane dal mio essere.
> 
> Il problema sussiste quando il dolore e la sofferenza diventano l'acquasantiera dentro la quale lavare le nostre azioni, sempre e comunque.


quotissimo!


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> mm.
> su cosa?
> *tu non hai mai detto una bugia che sia una, a tuo marito?
> *
> non ho capito cosa intendi...cioe' se ti tradisco e te lo dico, quindi non mento, sono leale?


in un contesto di lealtà penso che tutti siamo in grado di distinguere le cazzate e le cose serie degne di rispetto.
sì, se sono chiara e comunico quello che faccio sono leale


----------



## Caciottina (12 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> in un contesto di lealtà penso che tutti siamo in grado di distinguere le cazzate e le cose serie degne di rispetto.
> sì, se sono chiara e comunico quello che faccio sono leale


ok, allora si puo essere leali e non fedeli.....


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ok, allora si puo essere leali e non fedeli.....


certo, se questi sono patti condivisi


----------



## Nocciola (12 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> pero scusa qui si torna al discorso del bonus. quello che facevamo con....palomita, o anima....non ricordo chi delle due...
> cioe', se noi facciamo un patto, un patto d amore (con tutto quello che ne consegue, quindi fiducia, sincerita', rispetto, supporto, sopporto etc etc...) e tu lo infrangi, questo non autorizza me ad infrangerlo a mia volta, e se anche lo facessi, il mio tradimento non sarebbe minore rispetto al tuo.
> Anzi, se vogliamo, ai miei occhi, e' pure peggio.
> Poniamo per assurdo che abbia ottimi motivi per tradirmi (non che ce ne siano, ma tant'e'). lo fai me lo dici ti scusi implori pieta e perdono dicendo che e' stato un momento, una cosa cosi, e' successo. bon. non si torna indietro.
> ...


Straquoto


----------



## free (12 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il punto è come reagiscono le persone. Che non è scontato per tutte perchè non siamo tutti uguali. C'è chi era già rincoglionito PRIMA e finisce per non capire proprio più un cazzo DOPO. C'è pure chi magari invece si sveglia un attimo. Qua di solito capita la PRIMA categoria. Di solito, poi ovviamente ci sono le eccezioni.


 vabbè ma seguendo questo ragionamento non ce la caviamo più
allora potrei dirti che anche i rincoglioniti si sposano e quindi la colpa è anche di chi li sposa, nel senso che avrebbero potuto sposare qualcuno di meno rinco...chi si somiglia si piglia e altre amenità...
però bisogna per forza metterci il becco e criticare sempre e comunque:singleeye:


----------



## Caciottina (12 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo, se questi sono patti condivisi


certo assolutamente, era solo importante chiarire che possono essere due cose distinte e a se stanti


----------



## Caciottina (12 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> vabbè ma seguendo questo ragionamento non ce la caviamo più
> allora potrei dirti che anche i rincoglioniti si sposano e quindi la colpa è anche di chi li sposa, nel senso che avrebbero potuto sposare qualcuno di meno rinco...chi si somiglia si piglia e altre amenità...
> però bisogna per forza metterci il becco e criticare sempre e comunque:singleeye:


cavate cavate, adesso lui ti dice : TI AMO, tu gli fai le tue solite faccine da profumiera e si passa ad altro....


----------



## Tebe (12 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il tradimento di un tradito è un tradimento meno tradimento.
> 
> Ok.
> 
> Basta saperle certe cose.


e già.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo, se questi sono patti condivisi


Quoto tutte le risposte.
Mi hai risparmiato fatica :mexican:
Il patto è quello specifico di quella coppia.
Per alcune è tradire non dire che sei andata al supermercato perché si era d'accordo che si sarebbe andati insieme, per altri fare scambi o avere sesso con altri va bene.
All'interno di quel patto se vai al centro commerciale di nascosto tradisci oppure nell'altro caso devi avere una relazione sentimentale che ti porta ad allontanarti. 
Rotto il patto io (ipotetico tradito) posso andare al villaggio outlet per conto mio o avere relazioni sentimentali con chi mi pare.


----------



## free (12 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> cavate cavate, adesso lui ti dice : TI AMO, tu gli fai le tue solite faccine da profumiera e si passa ad altro....



non uso faccine per profumare, mai partecipato a "gare" tra utentesse, non sono qui per questo


----------



## Caciottina (12 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> non uso faccine per profumare, mai partecipato a "gare" tra utentesse, non sono qui per questo


ma certo che no.....
nessuna gara comunque, e' il cerchio della vita


----------



## danny (12 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto tutte le risposte.
> Mi hai risparmiato fatica :mexican:
> Il patto è quello specifico di quella coppia.
> Per alcune è tradire non dire che sei andata al supermercato perché si era d'accordo che si sarebbe andati insieme, per altri fare scambi o avere sesso con altri va bene.
> ...



Mi viene in mente che tra i "patti condivisi" della nostra coppia - ovvero quelle cose che si è consapevoli che non piacciono all'altro - c'era sia il non tradire che il non andare al supermercato o fare cose senza avvertire l'altro.
Ora, in ambedue i casi di "patti traditi", ci si può aspettare una reazione negativa del partner, ma per esperienza è stato senz'altro meno comprensibile e più traumatico il tradimento con l'amante.
Ma mi chiedo invece per altre coppie che abbiano tra i patti condivisi proprio il non essere fedeli.
L'andare al supermercato da soli, che per mia esperienza porta meno conseguenze sul piano personale come tradimento in sé, sarà probabilmente vissuto in maniera del tutto indifferente.
Ma alla fine, se il sesso è libero, andare al supermercato o in giro senza dirlo pure, cosa resta di condiviso veramente?
I patti?
Ho la sensazione che si stia parlando di due anime single che si trovano insieme  piuttosto che di una coppia. 
Ma forse mi sbaglio.


----------



## Fantastica (12 Febbraio 2014)

*Ah!*

Ah, ma guarda un po' che capolavori logici!
Un amante di una persona sposata dovrebbe sentirsi responsabile del coniuge dell'amante. Invece toh! Se tradisco per ripicca, la persona con cui tradisco conta meno di zero!
Ma bravi, bravi. Siete una miniera di moralità.


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ah, ma guarda un po' che capolavori logici!
> Un amante di una persona sposata dovrebbe sentirsi responsabile del coniuge dell'amante. Invece toh! Se tradisco per ripicca, la persona con cui tradisco conta meno di zero!
> Ma bravi, bravi. Siete una miniera di moralità.


nello specifico chi lo ha detto , me lo sono persa


----------



## Fantastica (12 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> nello specifico chi lo ha detto , me lo sono persa


Nessuno, davvero. Ma è implicito nel giustificare chi tradisce per ripicca. Tra parentesi, quoto Tuba, che dice ottimamente.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Nessuno, davvero. Ma è implicito nel giustificare chi tradisce per ripicca. Tra parentesi, quoto Tuba, che dice ottimamente.


Chi ha parlato di tradire per ripicca?
La cosa è partita dal post di Ultimo che parlava di disperazione non di vendetta o ripicca.


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Nessuno, davvero. Ma è implicito nel giustificare chi tradisce per ripicca. Tra parentesi, quoto Tuba, che dice ottimamente.


e chi ha giustificato, ad esempio?


----------



## Fantastica (12 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi ha parlato di tradire per ripicca?
> La cosa è partita dal post di Ultimo che parlava di disperazione non di vendetta o ripicca.


Non cambia la sostanza. Entra un terzo, che vale meno di uno zero.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ah, ma guarda un po' che capolavori logici!
> Un amante di una persona sposata dovrebbe sentirsi responsabile del coniuge dell'amante. Invece toh! Se tradisco per ripicca, la persona con cui tradisco conta meno di zero!
> Ma bravi, bravi. Siete una miniera di moralità.




ti sei accorta, sì?

:applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non cambia la sostanza. Entra un terzo, che vale meno di uno zero.


ehm..a dire il vero glielo avevo detto pure io quando successe.
scusa


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non cambia la sostanza. Entra un terzo, che vale meno di uno zero.


E certo che in quel contesto l'amante è solo strumentale. Ma anche chi tradisce in quel contesto è strumento per se stesso in una fase in cui (hai letto Ultimo? Diceva di autoinfliggersi un'umiliazione) la testa non funziona come dovrebbe.
Nessuno l'ha considerata una buona cosa.
Si cercava, come per ogni aspetto, di capire.
Personalmente non lo capisco nemmeno. Io penso che la fedeltà sia importante ma se basta vedere rotto il patto per trovare immediatamente qualcuno che troviamo attraente, la fedeltà era uno sforzo dipendente del tutto da una auto-repressione che non vorrei mai venisse fatta per me (infatti non è stata fatta:carneval e mai farei.


----------



## nicola (12 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E certo che in quel contesto l'amante è solo strumentale. Ma anche chi tradisce in quel contesto è strumento per se stesso in una fase in cui (hai letto Ultimo? Diceva di autoinfliggersi un'umiliazione) la testa non funziona come dovrebbe.
> Nessuno l'ha considerata una buona cosa.
> Si cercava, come per ogni aspetto, di capire.
> Personalmente non lo capisco nemmeno. Io penso che la fedeltà sia importante ma se basta vedere rotto il patto per trovare immediatamente qualcuno che troviamo attraente, la fedeltà era uno sforzo dipendente del tutto da una auto-repressione che non vorrei mai venisse fatta per me (infatti non è stata fatta:carneval e mai farei.


Umh...dite che dovrei sentirmi anche in colpa se tradissi x ripicca?


----------



## Caciottina (12 Febbraio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Umh...dite che dovrei sentirmi anche in colpa se tradissi x ripicca?


in colpa no, non e' un discorso di colpa.
e' che non credo avresti tradito comunque, anche se il fatto dell altro non sussistesse.....


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Umh...dite che dovrei sentirmi anche in colpa se tradissi x ripicca?


Dovresti? Credo di sì se non chiarisci che non ti senti più legato al vincolo di fedeltà. Potresti sentirti triplamente mexican  in colpa, anche nei confronti della persona usata e di te stesso, se lo facessi solo per quello.


----------



## tullio (12 Febbraio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Umh...dite che dovrei sentirmi anche in colpa se tradissi x ripicca?


No, non ti sentiresti in colpa per questo. Soprattutto se eviti di dirlo. Probabilmente ti sentiresti per un po' psicologicamente rafforzato e poi, al contrario, vuoto. O forse, se imparo a conoscerti, in colpa per la persona con la quale tradisci, che sarebbe solo uno "strumento". 
Ti sentiresti invece in colpa, di sicuro, per non aver fatto ancora di più per la donna che ami, per aver ceduto, rallentato, lasciato perdere invece di tener duro.


----------



## nicola (12 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> in colpa no, non e' un discorso di colpa.
> e' che non credo avresti tradito comunque, *anche se il fatto dell altro non sussistesse*.....


se nn fosse accaduto il tradimento no, ma qui si parla di ripicca e dei sensi di colpa successive alla ripicca.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Febbraio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> se nn fosse accaduto il tradimento no, ma qui si parla di ripicca e dei sensi di colpa successive alla ripicca.


ma la ripicca e' sbagliata in qualunque contesto. io la vedo come minerva. se subisco un ingiustizia, proprio perche la consideo tale, non ripago con la stessa moneta.....al massimo ti elimino (dalla mia vita, a mani basse)


----------



## nicola (12 Febbraio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> No, non ti sentiresti in colpa per questo. Soprattutto se eviti di dirlo. Probabilmente ti sentiresti per un po' psicologicamente rafforzato e poi, al contrario, vuoto. O forse, se imparo a conoscerti, in colpa per la persona con la quale tradisci, che sarebbe solo uno "strumento".
> *Ti sentiresti invece in colpa, di sicuro, per non aver fatto ancora di più per la donna che ami, per aver ceduto, rallentato, lasciato perdere invece di tener duro*.


questa sarebbe e lo so da me la colpa maggiore. Ma lei si è sentita allo stesso modo allora? non credo


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> questa sarebbe e lo so da me la colpa maggiore. Ma lei si è sentita allo stesso modo allora? non credo


Tu lo faresti contro di lei (poi anche contro di te e usando l'altra) lei l'ha fatto per lei, non contro di te.
Per me resta un mistero (da svelare) perché te l'abbia detto ora.


----------



## nicola (12 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu lo faresti contro di lei (poi anche contro di te e usando l'altra) lei l'ha fatto per lei,* non contro di te.*
> Per me resta un mistero (da svelare) perché te l'abbia detto ora.


beh su questo avrei da dire. Così come avrei da dire su ciò che lei mi dice  del mio amico che mi considereva tale anche allora...


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> pero scusa qui si torna al discorso del bonus. quello che facevamo con....palomita, o anima....non ricordo chi delle due...
> cioe', se noi facciamo un patto, un patto d amore (con tutto quello che ne consegue, quindi fiducia, sincerita', rispetto, supporto, sopporto etc etc...) e tu lo infrangi, questo non autorizza me ad infrangerlo a mia volta, e se anche lo facessi, il mio tradimento non sarebbe minore rispetto al tuo.
> Anzi, se vogliamo, ai miei occhi, e' pure peggio.
> Poniamo per assurdo che abbia ottimi motivi per tradirmi (non che ce ne siano, ma tant'e'). lo fai me lo dici ti scusi implori pieta e perdono dicendo che e' stato un momento, una cosa cosi, e' successo. bon. non si torna indietro.
> ...


la vendetta, con quello che ha scritto Ultimo, non c'entra nulla. Anzi... tutt'altro.
E neppure il dolore come acquasantiera, sono concetti lontani anni luce da quello che è passato per la sua testa.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la vendetta, con quello che ha scritto Ultimo, non c'entra nulla. Anzi... tutt'altro.
> E neppure il dolore come acquasantiera, sono concetti lontani anni luce da quello che è passato per la sua testa.


ma io non mi riferivo a Ultimo 
risapondevo solo a Brunetta, su una cosa che a quanto pare manco avevo capito 
tipico


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> beh su questo avrei da dire. Così come avrei da dire su ciò che lei mi dice  del mio amico che mi considereva tale anche allora...


Tu lo vivi così.
Ma loro vivevano una cosa loro che non metteva in discussione il rapporto con te.
Sembra incredibile ma è così. Se così non fosse non sarebbe andata come è andata.


----------



## nicola (12 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu lo vivi così.
> Ma loro vivevano una cosa loro che non metteva in discussione il rapporto con te.
> Sembra incredibile ma è così. Se così non fosse non sarebbe andata come è andata.


quanto mi sento coglione ora per allora...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei sarcastico perché sei stato attaccato personalmente e puoi aver ragione (a essere sarcastico intendo).
> Però è evidente che è così.
> La rottura di un patto non può tenere vincolato al patto chi ne ha subito la rottura.
> Altra cosa è il discorso di sincerità all'interno di un rapporto che si vuole ricostruire. Non credo che anche all'interno della ricostruzione il (primo) traditore racconti tutto tutto.
> ...



e' questo che non riesci a capire.
che non è un problema per tutti.
non è una regola per tutti.
sprecare l'acqua è un problema collettivo

avere il senso del tradimento, la consapevolezza di cosa comporta o potrebbe comportare è una faccenda personale, non puoi stabilirla tu per me (tu e me generici)


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> quanto mi sento coglione ora per allora...


Probabilmente, ripensandoci, qualche indizio ci sarà stato ma l'avrai interpretato come cose innocenti.
Certe cose non si riescono a immaginare e sospettare.
Ripeto che non capisco perché lei te l'abbia detto ora. L'unica ragione che ho trovato era la minaccia che in qualche modo avresti potuto venirlo a sapere.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> vabbè ma seguendo questo ragionamento non ce la caviamo più
> allora potrei dirti che anche i rincoglioniti si sposano e quindi la colpa è anche di chi li sposa, nel senso che avrebbero potuto sposare qualcuno di meno rinco...chi si somiglia si piglia e altre amenità...
> però bisogna per forza metterci il becco e criticare sempre e comunque:singleeye:


Infatti generalmente i rincoglioniti si accoppiano tra di loro e purtroppo ne è pieno il mondo. Non vedo il punto.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e' questo che non riesci a capire.
> che non è un problema per tutti.
> non è una regola per tutti.
> sprecare l'acqua è un problema collettivo
> ...


E' una regola per tutti quelli che, all'interno del loro specifico patto (oltre istituzioni e promesse solenni), comprendono che quello che avviene sia tradimento.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Febbraio 2014)

.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' una regola per tutti quelli che, all'interno del loro specifico patto (oltre istituzioni e promesse solenni), *comprendono che quello che avviene sia tradimento*.


bene. ma da lì in poi tu non puoi nulla, rassegnati
non puoi stabilire niente che non valga per te e basta


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> bene. ma da lì in poi tu non puoi nulla, rassegnati non puoi stabilire niente che non valga per te e basta


Non ho capito cosa vuoi dire.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Febbraio 2014)

Clem è la figa più figacciona del forum


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito cosa vuoi dire.



voglio dire che non è a furia di ragionamenti logici che farai sentire colpevole o responsabile chi non si sente tale

e nemmeno peggiore di te chi vorresti che si sentisse tale


----------



## Nocciola (12 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> la responsabilità è tutta mia
> okay
> tutta mia
> TUTTA COLPA MIA
> ...


Quando imparerai a rispondere come ti ho detto sarà sempre troppo tardi


----------



## Tubarao (12 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la vendetta, con quello che ha scritto Ultimo, non c'entra nulla. Anzi... tutt'altro.
> E neppure il dolore come acquasantiera, sono concetti lontani anni luce da quello che è passato per la sua testa.


Anche io penso non sia stata vendetta, preferisco chiamarlo, percorso, e su quello volevo discutere e confrontarmi con lui.

Mi piacerebbe però ricevere una risposta più articolata rispetto alle solite:

Soffrivo.
Ero in uno stato confusionale.
Semi Infermità Mentale.
Tu non puoi capire perchè non ci sei passato.
Ero rimasto senza benzina.
Avevo una gomma a terra.
Non avevo i soldi per prendere il taxi
La tintoria non mi aveva portato il tight
C'era il funerale di mia madre
Era crollata la casa
C'è stato un terremoto.
Una tremenda inondazione.
Le cavallette.
Non è stata colpa mia lo giuro su Dio

quando faccio qualche domanda ai crociati nelle loro splendenti armature che possono permettersi d'intromettersi nelle mie azioni.

Sono sempre ben disposto a parlare di tutto con chiunque, ma solo se intravedo il dubbio, o almeno la volontà di. Quando non è così, lo riconosco. Mi chiudo a riccio e ribatto anche in modo abbastanza incazzoso e permaloso. Vabbè, sono Toro


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> voglio dire che non è a furia di ragionamenti logici che farai sentire colpevole o responsabile chi non si sente tale
> 
> e nemmeno peggiore di te chi vorresti che si sentisse tale


Un bel "chi se frega!" ci sta benissimo. Sai cosa me ne frega di come si sentono gli altri. 
Era una discussione teorica.
Il sentirsi in colpa è appunto un sentire che non si può trasmettere agli altri.
Quando faccio il bagno mi godo l'acqua calda e non mi sento in colpa.


----------



## Tebe (12 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Anche io penso non sia stata vendetta, preferisco chiamarlo, percorso, e su quello volevo discutere e confrontarmi con lui.
> 
> Mi piacerebbe però ricevere una risposta più articolata rispetto alle solite:
> 
> ...


Ma non é questione di essere permalosi é questione che uno parla per assoluti e tu no.


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Anche io penso non sia stata vendetta, preferisco chiamarlo, percorso, e su quello volevo discutere e confrontarmi con lui.
> 
> Mi piacerebbe però ricevere una risposta più articolata rispetto alle solite:
> 
> ...


vabé....che vuol dire:fischio:


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Esatto. È ultimo che ha detto che noi abbiamo certezze mentre mi sembra che le certezze le abbia lui


Sì vabbè, ma Tubarao (vaffanculo tu e i bonghi) che dopo anni sta ancora appresso ad Ultimo più che Toro permaloso e chiuso a riccio è mongolo fatto e finito (oltre che sherpa e scioperato comunistello di mezz'età).


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un bel "chi se frega!" ci sta benissimo. Sai cosa me ne frega di come si sentono gli altri.
> Era una discussione teorica.
> Il sentirsi in colpa è appunto un sentire che non si può trasmettere agli altri.
> *Quando faccio il bagno mi godo l'acqua calda e non mi sento in colpa.*



brava. anch'io :up:


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Mi viene in mente che tra i "patti condivisi" della nostra coppia - ovvero quelle cose che si è consapevoli che non piacciono all'altro - c'era sia il non tradire che il non andare al supermercato o fare cose senza avvertire l'altro.
> Ora, in ambedue i casi di "patti traditi", ci si può aspettare una reazione negativa del partner, ma per esperienza è stato senz'altro meno comprensibile e più traumatico il tradimento con l'amante.
> Ma mi chiedo invece per altre coppie che abbiano tra i patti condivisi proprio il non essere fedeli.
> L'andare al supermercato da soli, che per mia esperienza porta meno conseguenze sul piano personale come tradimento in sé, sarà probabilmente vissuto in maniera del tutto indifferente.
> ...


scusa, ho poco tempo e leggo solo quando in breve pausa, becco i posts a caso. Ma "andare al supermercato da soli o in giro" etc. è metafora di qualcosa di diverso o intendi dire che davvero pensi che siano comunicazioni da fare????
cioè, se vado a far la spesa lo devo comunicare al mio compagno? E lui pure?


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Anche io penso non sia stata vendetta, preferisco chiamarlo, percorso, e su quello volevo discutere e confrontarmi con lui.
> 
> Mi piacerebbe però ricevere una risposta più articolata rispetto alle solite:
> 
> ...


Ultimo non ha MAI scritto di non avere colpa. Ultimo, secondo me, è proprio uno di quelli che non si perdona mai un cazzo. Il suo percorso è il suo e non sta a me spiegarlo ma credo si capiscano molto bene dal post le emozioni, volevo scrivere sentimenti ma è ancora meno appropriato, che lo hanno portato al tradimento. A volte bisogna sporcarsi.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ah, ma guarda un po' che capolavori logici!
> Un amante di una persona sposata dovrebbe sentirsi responsabile del coniuge dell'amante. Invece toh! Se tradisco per ripicca, la persona con cui tradisco conta meno di zero!
> Ma bravi, bravi. Siete una miniera di moralità.





Minerva ha detto:


> nello specifico chi lo ha detto , me lo sono persa


chiedo lumi anche io, e poi, Fanta, puoi smetterla cosa questa cosa della 'moralità'? Mi è talmente inviso il concetto che per mettere la maggior distanza possibile fra me ed esso, tradirei appositamente. Se continui a ribadire questo concetto nei posts mi sento male.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma la ripicca e' sbagliata in qualunque contesto. io la vedo come minerva. se subisco un ingiustizia, proprio perche la consideo tale, non ripago con la stessa moneta.....al massimo ti elimino (dalla mia vita, a mani basse)


quoto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì vabbè, ma Tubarao (vaffanculo tu e i bonghi) che dopo anni sta ancora appresso ad Ultimo più che Toro permaloso e chiuso a riccio è mongolo fatto e finito (oltre che sherpa e scioperato comunistello di mezz'età).





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ultimo non ha MAI scritto di non avere colpa. Ultimo, secondo me, è proprio uno di quelli che non si perdona mai un cazzo. Il suo percorso è il suo e non sta a me spiegarlo ma credo si capiscano molto bene dal post le emozioni, volevo scrivere sentimenti ma è ancora meno appropriato, che lo hanno portato al tradimento. A volte bisogna sporcarsi.



vedo che la trasposizione vi risulta un po' ostica, come a tubarao del resto
visto  come è partito il discorso enne pagine fa, tutti si sono premurati di sottolineare che la vicenda di tubarao era solo uno spunto, è così difficile capire che forse anche la vicenda di ultimo è uno spunto?

se l'avevate capito chiedo venia


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> scusa, ho poco tempo e leggo solo quando in breve pausa, becco i posts a caso. Ma "andare al supermercato da soli o in giro" etc. è metafora di qualcosa di diverso o intendi dire che davvero pensi che siano comunicazioni da fare????
> cioè, se vado a far la spesa lo devo comunicare al mio compagno? E lui pure?


Credo che fosse proprio relativo al supermercato.
Era un esempio limite (in un senso) che avevo fatto io perché conosco persone che hanno proprio l'accordo di fare la spesa insieme e se non avviene deve essere comunicato.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Febbraio 2014)

Almeno, per cortesia, cogliete la citazione di Tubarao!
insomma...


----------



## marietto (12 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Almeno, per cortesia, cogliete la citazione di Tubarao!
> insomma...


[video=youtube;huAjqbmq_h8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huAjqbmq_h8[/video]


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2014)

la solita sui blues brothers


----------



## Ultimo (12 Febbraio 2014)

Se permettete.


Certi discorsi se fossero stati continuati tra me tuba senza che altri ci mettessero lo zampino, forse e ne sono quasi sicuro saremmo riusciti a capirci molto meglio.

Ma come al solito ci sono quei piccoli interventi inutili e inconcludenti che tolgono davvero la voglia di continuare un confronto con quelle piccoli pulci che ancora mica s'è capito cosa ci stanno a fare qua dentro. 

Quindi Tubarao scusami ma, seriamente, mi è passata la voglia di continuare un discorso dove a parere mio altri, l'unico modo per interagire è quello di non leggere e giudicare in base a chissà quale fantastica visione si fanno delle persone. 


Per concludere quoto il discorso che molte pagine dietro AB ha scritto, ringrazio Sbriciolata che è riuscita a colpire nel segno leggendomi, lo stesso Brunetta e la magnifica Matraini.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> vedo che la trasposizione vi risulta un po' ostica, come a tubarao del resto
> visto  come è partito il discorso enne pagine fa, tutti si sono premurati di sottolineare che la vicenda di tubarao era solo uno spunto, è così difficile capire che forse anche la vicenda di ultimo è uno spunto?
> 
> se l'avevate capito chiedo venia


Ma che cazzo me ne frega di spunti e trasposizioni. Ti sto dicendo che se stai appresso alle scemenze di Ultimo che prima dice A, poi B, poi X passando per Z per poi tornare ad A senza un cazzo di minimo di logica o stai lì e lo giustifichi a prescindere qualsiasi coglionata partorisca perchè è sincero e semplice (semplice sicuro, sincero chissà) come fa Sbriciolata oppure è inutile e vieppiù stupido fare il Toro permoloso, che sennò pari (Tubarao dico) scemo come per la storia della caporeira e i negri e io che sarei di Savona colle che lì i negri li odiano e pure i cinesi e lui LO SA. Capito? Dimmi di sì.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> la solita sui blues brothers



Minerva, come smorzi l'entusiasmo tu, nessuno.

E giuro che non ti sto prendendo in giro.

Hai una eleganza nel fare quello che hai deciso di fare che ogni volta mi lascia a bocca aperta.

Come immagine, lo sai, ti vedo come le donne di klimt

Come capacità nell'uso della forma, come Oscar Wilde.


----------



## Tebe (12 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Esatto. È ultimo che ha detto che noi abbiamo certezze mentre mi sembra che le certezze le abbia lui



Lui parla per certezze come se fosse intonso come un bambino. Non é che non ti sembra. É.
Poi quando gli fai notare che forse forse dovrebbe calmierare un pó le cose dimostrandogli che ha poco da fare il duro e   puro...
Scatta il dramma.
e mai che davanti all evidenza faccia un passo indietro.
Anzi. 
Insiste e ci mette dentro talmente tante cose che non centrano nulla che alla fine uno si perde perché diventa impossibile seguirlo.
ma sono cose risapute.


----------



## disincantata (12 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il tradimento di un tradito è un tradimento meno tradimento.
> 
> Ok.
> 
> Basta saperle certe cose.



Per me non è proprio un tradimento, è come non pagare un debito di gioco quando l'altro ha barato clamorosamente.


----------



## disincantata (12 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questo post è come una pugnalata, in senso buono. Perchè, che si condivida o meno il tuo percorso che è appunto il tuo personalissimo, da perfettamente l'idea del lavoro che si fa per tentare di superare il tradimento. Cosa che non si fa mai dall'alto di chi è senza peccato, ma è un lavoro di rinuncia, annullamento, rottamazione. Sempre, a prescindere dal modo,* si deve perdere un pezzo di sè,* si sceglie di mutilarsi di qualcosa, dolorosamente. Sicuramente pensando che ne valga la pena... ma la mutilazione lascia un segno. Anche quando si cerca di nasconderlo. E sì, chi non l'ha fatto non lo può comprendere. Però dovrebbe credere che sia vero, perchè è così.



:up:


----------



## Ultimo (12 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lui parla per certezze come se fosse intonso come un bambino. Non é che non ti sembra. É.
> Poi quando gli fai notare che forse forse dovrebbe calmierare un pó le cose dimostrandogli che ha poco da fare il duro e   puro...
> Scatta il dramma.
> e mai che davanti all evidenza faccia un passo indietro.
> ...



Una delle certezze che ho, è quella della differenza di profondità che mi distingue, ed è per questo che capisco la differenza tra te e me e le liti che ci stanno in mezzo.

L'altra certezza è quella che tu mi giudichi, come tu come farfalla.

Un'altra ancora è tutto quello che hai scritto, cioè rileggilo, vale anche per te, solo che mica riesci a capire che ti senti superiore, quindi diventa normale scrivere la cazzata che hai appena scritto.


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2014)

ma anche nonna papera


Nausicaa ha detto:


> Minerva, come smorzi l'entusiasmo tu, nessuno.
> 
> E giuro che non ti sto prendendo in giro.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tubarao (12 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Per me non è proprio un tradimento, è come non pagare un debito di gioco quando l'altro ha barato clamorosamente.


Andiamo avanti così, continuiamo a farci del male. 



Edit : Nausicaa, please, dammi pure quest'altra gioia


----------



## Ultimo (12 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo me ne frega di spunti e trasposizioni. Ti sto dicendo che se stai appresso alle scemenze di Ultimo che prima dice A, poi B, poi X passando per Z per poi tornare ad A senza un cazzo di minimo di logica o stai lì e lo giustifichi a prescindere qualsiasi coglionata partorisca perchè è sincero e semplice (semplice sicuro, sincero chissà) come fa Sbriciolata oppure è inutile e vieppiù stupido fare il Toro permoloso, che sennò pari (Tubarao dico) scemo come per la storia della caporeira e i negri e io che sarei di Savona colle che lì i negri li odiano e pure i cinesi e lui LO SA. Capito? Dimmi di sì.



hai dato il tuo famoso contributo al forum, solo questo sai fare. Ora che lo hai fatto vai a fare la spesa, o eventualmente puoi continuare a broccolare da post e post per poi sentirti abbastanza alto di morale per farti una sega.


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Andiamo avanti così, continuiamo a farci del male.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit : Nausicaa, please, dammi pure quest'altra gioia


no, continuiamo così..facciamoci del male
nanni lo adoro


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che fosse proprio relativo al supermercato.
> Era un esempio limite (in un senso) che avevo fatto io perché conosco persone che hanno proprio l'accordo di fare la spesa insieme e se non avviene deve essere comunicato.


grazie

io rimango comunque così a un'impotesi di questo tipo:   :confuso:    e poi :voodoo:

scusa, non ce la facevo a non dirlo


----------



## Nocciola (12 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Per me non è proprio un tradimento, è come non pagare un debito di gioco quando l'altro ha barato clamorosamente.


Il debito lo paghi tu perchè se fai una cosa che non avresti mai fatto fai male a te stessa IMHO


----------



## disincantata (12 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che fosse proprio relativo al supermercato.
> Era un esempio limite (in un senso) che avevo fatto io perché conosco persone che* hanno proprio l'accordo di fare la*spesa insieme e se non avviene deve essere comunicato.



Da psicologo. Un incubo, peggio che un tradimento nascosto.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Una delle certezze che ho, è quella della differenza di profondità che mi distingue, ed è per questo che capisco la differenza tra te e me e le liti che ci stanno in mezzo.
> 
> L'altra certezza è quella che tu mi giudichi, come tu come farfalla.
> 
> Un'altra ancora è tutto quello che hai scritto, cioè rileggilo, vale anche per te, solo che mica riesci a capire che ti senti superiore, quindi diventa normale scrivere la cazzata che hai appena scritto.


Io ti giudico? Tu hai scritto mettetevi e vostre certezze nel culo e sono io quella che giudica????
Io non ho certezze. Porto un altro punto di vista da traditrice che puó essere condiviso o meno ma non dico che È COSÌ. Tu si. Quindi tesoro bello quello tra i due von le certezze sei tu non di sicuro io.


----------



## Tubarao (12 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, continuiamo così..facciamoci del male
> nanni lo adoro


Citavo a (poca) memoria


----------



## Caciottina (12 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, continuiamo così..facciamoci del male
> nanni lo adoro


io pure, giustappunto il weekend scorso mi rivedevo palombella rossa, con la scena della piscina...posso morire ogni volta :rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (12 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Per me non è proprio un tradimento, è come non pagare un debito di gioco quando l'altro ha barato clamorosamente.


Per me invece equivale a Occhio per Occhio. E da che mondo e mondo è risaputo che Occhio per Occhio serve solo per creare due nuovi orbi.


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2014)

ma come parliiii?
le parole sono importanti!





miss acacia ha detto:


> io pure, giustappunto il weekend scorso mi rivedevo palombella rossa, con la scena della piscina...posso morire ogni volta :rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (12 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il debito lo paghi tu perchè se fai una cosa che non avresti mai fatto fai male a te stessa IMHO



Che ci posso fare se il suo lungo tradimento mi ha cambiata?

Ero stanca di pensarci, almeno adesso penso solo a me, mi piace tanto stare bene, non mi importa più niente di come si sente mio marito, non ce l'ho più con lui, indifferente, certo che non avevo nessuna voglia a 60anni di reinventarmi, figuriamoci con uno pure con 15 anni meno di me e da urlo, una prova mica da ridere, ormai superata alla grande, per ora mi ha fatto solo un gran bene.

Se cambio idea il maggiordomo è sempre sull'attenti.

Prima però gli racconterò un bel sogno. Spero lungo.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma come parliiii?
> le parole sono importanti!


:rotfl::rotfl: va che stasera mi rivedo solo quella scena madre....


----------



## Nocciola (12 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Che ci posso fare se il suo lungo tradimento mi ha cambiata?
> 
> Ero stanca di pensarci, almeno adesso penso solo a me, mi piace tanto stare bene, non mi importa più niente di come si sente mio marito, non ce l'ho più con lui, indifferente, certo che non avevo nessuna voglia a 60anni di reinventarmi, figuriamoci con uno pure con 15 anni meno di me e da urlo, una prova mica da ridere, ormai superata alla grande, per ora mi ha fatto solo un gran bene.
> 
> ...


Se ti fa bene fai benissimo a farlo. Io dico vhe se lo si fa per ripicca per rendere pan per focaccia è una cazzata.
A dire il vero il tuo non mi sembra affatto un tradimento


----------



## Tubarao (12 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per me invece equivale a Occhio per Occhio. E da che mondo e mondo è risaputo che Occhio per Occhio serve solo per creare due nuovi orbi.


Mi autocito: ovviamente tutto questo ha valore nel caso in cui si sia fermamente convinti del fatto che cecare qualcuno sia sbagliato


----------



## disincantata (12 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se ti fa bene fai benissimo a farlo. Io dico vhe se lo si fa per ripicca per rendere pan per focaccia è una cazzata.
> A dire il vero il tuo non mi sembra affatto un tradimento



Neanche a me.

Uomo avvisato mezzo salvato.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo me ne frega di spunti e trasposizioni. Ti sto dicendo che se stai appresso alle scemenze di Ultimo che prima dice A, poi B, poi X passando per Z per poi tornare ad A senza un cazzo di minimo di logica o stai lì e lo giustifichi a prescindere qualsiasi coglionata partorisca perchè è sincero e semplice (semplice sicuro, sincero chissà) come fa Sbriciolata oppure è inutile e vieppiù stupido fare il Toro permoloso, che sennò pari (Tubarao dico) scemo come per la storia della caporeira e i negri e io che sarei di Savona colle che lì i negri li odiano e pure i cinesi e lui LO SA. Capito? Dimmi di sì.


Sì, ho capito.
Sei tu che non hai capito un cazzo di quello che volevo dire io.
Cià


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Per me non è proprio un tradimento, è come non pagare un debito di gioco quando l'altro ha barato clamorosamente.


Quindi è lecito, quindi quello che lo attua è comunque migliore di colui che lo fa senza questa motivazione.
Capisco dove vuoi arrivare.
Eh, sì, non è proprio un tradimento: è un tradimento circa.


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2014)

*Ah*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, ho capito.
> Sei tu che non hai capito un cazzo di quello che volevo dire io.
> Cià


Cazzo che novità...jb che non ha capito un cazzo....:rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (12 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti, sono nuova, è la prima volta che scrivo ma vi leggo già da un po'. Ho bisogno di voi, dei vostri consigli, perchè sono in una situazione di stallo da cui non riesco ad uscire. Cercherò di sintetizzare il più possibile. Ho 35 anni, sposata da 5 ma conviviamo da 9 e stiamo insieme da quasi 12 anni. Amo mio marito, me ne sono pazzamente innamorata da quando ero all'Università e insieme abbiamo condiviso esperienze, siamo cresciuti, abbiamo fatto viaggi bellissimi, e nel tempo costruito e conquistato tutto ciò che di bello abbiamo ora. Non abbiamo ancora figli ma ne vorremmo. Lui..che dire, è sempre presente, mi riempie di attenzioni, mi dimostra ogni giorno quello che prova per me. Del sesso..non posso proprio lamentarmi, il desiderio c'è e non stiamo mai lontani più di qualche giorno..ma dopo tanti anni insieme..la passione non è quella degli inizi. Penso sia normalissimo, e credo che anzi, conservare una sessualità cmq soddisfacente anche dopo anni sia già qualcosa di prezioso. Premetto che in 12 anni insieme la fedeltà da parte mia è stata totale, ma senza sforzi, rinunce o savrifici, è stato per me del tutto naturale essergli fedele. Finché.. aime', solito maledetto cliché! Sul lavoro conosco un uomo, all'inizio dell'estate scorsa..48 anni, sposato, due figli. Bello, elegante, intrigante. Cominciano fra noi gli sguardi, quando capita di incontrarci, qualche battuta, più o meno maliziosa, qualche scambio di email, più o meno professionale..finché una sera non passa a trovarmi nella mia stanza..sono sola, è tardi..ci baciamo, con moooolta passione. Da li' cominciamo a scriverci tutti i giorni, a raccontarci molto di noi..ma ci incontriamo solo poche volte fuori, e niente sesso, solo baci e altro.. *Io non la vivo bene, l'attrazione tra noi è fortissima, ma non vivo bene quest'avventura perchè va contro tutto ciò in cui ho sempre creduto, la lealtà e la sincerita' verso chi amo e chi mi ama, il rispetto. Ok ho riscoperto sensazioni ed emozioni forti, una passione ossessiva, forte, che non provavo da tempo.* Ma a che prezzo!?mi sento falsa, so che tradisco la persona più importante della mia vita, che crede ed ha fiducia in me. Lui, invece, dice di non essere mai stato cosi' bene in vita sua, mi racconta che la moglie da tempo non prova piu' desiderio per lui, che si sente bene quando sta con me, che mi desidera moltissimo. E vorrebbe una relazione stabile. Io sono in crisi e decido di chiudere.


Ciao.
Si chiama tentazione e sul suo forte richiamo (e speculare volontà/opportunità/inutilità di resistervi)  si sono scritti libri sacri, fondati culti religiosi, basato gran parte del pensiero umano.
Per quel che ho vissuto io, quando ti poni il tuo dilemma, la stiva è già allagata.
Puoi tentare di mettere in salvo i passeggeri su una scialuppa, e te lo auguro di cuore, ma non potrai impedire alla nave di affondare.
Così fu per me.
Spero tu sia più forte e fortunata.
Possa tu mantenere la propra a diritta


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, ho capito.
> Sei tu che non hai capito un cazzo di quello che volevo dire io.
> Cià


No, aspetta: vediamo se capisco dai. Cosa volevi dire? E non copiarmi, comunque.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, aspetta: vediamo se capisco dai. Cosa volevi dire? E non copiarmi, comunque.


Da come ho letto io il post di Tubarao: è partito con Ultimo, è finito che Ultimo non è l'unico a mettersi l'armatura scintillante per venire a dire a me e te ( come generici rappresentanti di una categoria che esiste solo nella testa di Diletta e di pochi altri ) quanto siamo merde. 
Magari ho tra-letto.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Da come ho letto io il post di Tubarao: è partito con Ultimo, è finito che Ultimo non è l'unico a mettersi l'armatura scintillante per venire a dire a me e te ( come generici rappresentanti di una categoria che esiste solo nella testa di Diletta e di pochi altri ) quanto siamo merde.
> Magari ho tra-letto.


Perchè ti senti sempre sotto processo?


----------



## Tebe (12 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Una delle certezze che ho, è quella della differenza di profondità che mi distingue, ed è per questo che capisco la differenza tra te e me e le liti che ci stanno in mezzo.
> 
> L'altra certezza è quella che tu mi giudichi, come tu come farfalla.
> 
> Un'altra ancora è tutto quello che hai scritto, cioè rileggilo, vale anche per te, solo che mica riesci a capire che ti senti superiore, quindi diventa normale scrivere la cazzata che hai appena scritto.


Sotto la panca la capra canta


----------



## disincantata (12 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quindi è lecito, quindi quello che lo attua è comunque migliore di colui che lo fa senza questa motivazione.
> Capisco dove vuoi arrivare.
> Eh, sì, non è proprio un tradimento: è un tradimento circa.



Mi dovete spiegare chi ho da tradire dopo che LUI si è scopato una per sei anni, inoltre con il dubbio forte che non fosse l'unica e la prima, ma lasciando perdere anche questi dubbi, chi tradisco?


Chiara, non conosco la tua storia matrimoniale ne voglio saperla, magari siete una coppia aperta, non lo so.
Se non fosse cosi e tuo marito scoprisse i tuoi di tradimenti, o il tuo tradimento, per me non avrebbe nessuno da tradire.
Ed in ogni caso ognuno agisce per quello che può e si sente di fare per il suo bene, dopo tanto marciume patito.

Io a mio marito pochi giorni prima di cedere molto molto volentieri all'altro, ho detto chiaramente che poteva cercarsi, se poteva, un altra sistemazione.
Come glielo avevo detto al primo messaggio della troia a mia figlia.
E lo avevo detto pure alla madre di lei che poteva prenderselo sua figlia.
E' lui che non è nelle condizioni di andarsene. Io non potendo sapere cosa pensa davvero mi limito a non infierire più. Già dato.

Sa benissimo che non lo ho perdonato.

Che lui ci sia o no, non mi cambia la vita, al massimo spendo qualcosa per il taxi per l'aeroporto. 

Mi sembra di essere pure generosa, come sempre, a tenermelo in casa.
Se sua madre o qualche sua sorella avesse abitato vicino a noi lo avrei sbattuto fuori casa a nov. 2012 o forse molto prima.


Non mi sento per niente ne traditrice ne in colpa, ma neanche un mm, verso mio marito.

Pure ieri mattina in aeroporto gli ho detto che speravo di incontrare in aereo un bel biondone, che gli devo dare, le misure dell'amico?  

Risposta: biondo???  

Io: lo preferisci moro?

Ne moro ne biondo, fai la brava.

Io:  sei l'ultimo a potermi dare consigli!

Se lo trovo e mi piace è mio!!!

Se non fa domande è perchè ha paura della verità.  

Ma chi crede ad una sessantenne con uno molto più giovane? Per me non ci crederebbe neppure la moglie, credo abbia 30/35 anni lei.  Ho invertito le cose. ahahahah

Gli sembrerà strano, conoscendomi, mio marito, che mi possa anche solo balenare l'idea di pensarci.

Sposato e con figli??? NOOOOOOOOOO, non accetterebbe mai mia moglie. Una volta caro. E' vero che non lo sa che è sposato, o non lo sa proprio che esista davvero,  ma dove lo trovi oggi uno di 45anni  ok e pure  libero????

E poi io non ne voglio uno libero ne uno che mi impegni troppo. Poco poco va benissimo.


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sotto la panca la capra canta


non penso che ultimo meriti il dileggio al posto di argomentazioni


----------



## tullio (12 Febbraio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> quanto mi sento coglione ora per allora...


^_________________^ Il mondo è pieno di coglioni. Diciamo che coglione=fesso. Noi abbiamo interiorizzato la doppia morale del furbo/fesso e dell'onesto/ladro: i nostri genitori ci hanno insegnato a non rubare, e quindi ad essere onesti e, contemporaneamente, a non esser fessi ma a esser furbi. Bene, semplicemente non funziona. Chi è onesto è fesso e chi è disonesto è furbo. Sei stato onesto. MI pare difficile rimproverarselo. 
Come dice Brunetta loro vivevano una cosa loro che non metteva in discussione il rapporto con te e nella quale tu non entravi. Se ti fossi comportato da furbo in quel momento avresti avuto comportamenti moralmente deprecabili. Certo, ora che sai come sono andate le cose ti viene spontaneo chiederti come mai non ci hai pensato. Ma il sospetto e il controllo non possono mai esser la normalità in un rapporto. 
Resta la questione del perché sia avvenuta quella rivelazione. Soprattutto se la cosa era chiusa. Mi ero posto la domanda ma avevo pensato di non porgertela per discrezione. Questo, per chiarire le vostre cose tra voi, è qualcosa che forse varrebbe la pena di sapere.


----------



## Hellseven (12 Febbraio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> ^_________________^ Il mondo è pieno di coglioni. Diciamo che coglione=fesso. Noi abbiamo interiorizzato la doppia morale del furbo/fesso e dell'onesto/ladro: i nostri genitori ci hanno insegnato a non rubare, e quindi ad essere onesti e, contemporaneamente, a non esser fessi ma a esser furbi. Bene, semplicemente non funziona. *Chi è onesto è fesso e chi è disonesto è furbo*. Sei stato onesto. MI pare difficile rimproverarselo.
> Come dice Brunetta loro vivevano una cosa loro che non metteva in discussione il rapporto con te e nella quale tu non entravi. Se ti fossi comportato da furbo in quel momento avresti avuto comportamenti moralmente deprecabili. Certo, ora che sai come sono andate le cose ti viene spontaneo chiederti come mai non ci hai pensato. Ma il sospetto e il controllo non possono mai esser la normalità in un rapporto.
> Resta la questione del perché sia avvenuta quella rivelazione. Soprattutto se la cosa era chiusa. Mi ero posto la domanda ma avevo pensato di non porgertela per discrezione. Questo, per chiarire le vostre cose tra voi, è qualcosa che forse varrebbe la pena di sapere.


Dissento con forza. E mi è molto piaciuto quello che hai scritto cmq. :up:


----------



## Sole (12 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> pero scusa qui si torna al discorso del bonus. quello che facevamo con....palomita, o anima....non ricordo chi delle due...
> cioe', se noi facciamo un patto, un patto d amore (con tutto quello che ne consegue, quindi fiducia, sincerita', rispetto, supporto, sopporto etc etc...) e tu lo infrangi, questo non autorizza me ad infrangerlo a mia volta, e se anche lo facessi, il mio tradimento non sarebbe minore rispetto al tuo.
> Anzi, se vogliamo, ai miei occhi, e' pure peggio.
> Poniamo per assurdo che abbia ottimi motivi per tradirmi (non che ce ne siano, ma tant'e'). lo fai me lo dici ti scusi implori pieta e perdono dicendo che e' stato un momento, una cosa cosi, e' successo. bon. non si torna indietro.
> ...


Da un certo punto di vista ti do ragione. Forse è peggio. Io mi vedo molto colpevole nei confronti del mio ex marito. Nonostante lui mi abbia tradita e distrutta. Per questo sono sempre stata molto accondiscendente con lui dopo la separazione...tutti quelli che sanno la nostra storia mi hanno sempre accusata di essere troppo buona, troppo tollerante. Ma non sanno i sensi di colpa che mi porto dentro. Eppure sono stata tradita. Eppure i miei 'tradimenti' sono stati annunciati prima e confessati dopo. Ma questo non indora la pillola. Solo da poco ho cominciato a perdonarmi. A riconciliarmi con me stessa. Ad accettare il mio percorso per quello che è stato.

Il mio messaggio a Ultimo non voleva quindi essere giustificatorio e assolutorio. Ma una parola di comprensione per una persona che è stata tradita, ha sofferto, ha fatto una scelta che probabilmente si può inquadrare alla luce della sua storia...ma soprattutto fa una rilettura lucida e consapevole del tradimento proprio in virtù della sua esperienza di tradito. Essere traditi e tradire ti dà una visuale diversa, piú completa forse... più sofferta.

E non si tratta di stabilire cosa sia peggio. Ma di imparare a riconoscere i propri sbagli, inquadrandoli in una storia unica e incomprensibile agli altri. E farne tesoro per capire che tipo di persone si vuole essere da quel momento in avanti.
Io ho fatto certe esperienze e so per certo che non fanno per me. E che sono dolorose per chi le subisce suo malgrado. In questo senso i miei sbagli sono un bagaglio prezioso...che nessuno può giudicare o etichettare.
Penso sia questo il pensiero di Ultimo.
Sicuramente è il mio pensiero.


----------



## Eliade (12 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti, sono nuova, è la prima volta che scrivo ma vi leggo già da un po'. Ho bisogno di voi, dei vostri consigli, perchè sono in una situazione di stallo da cui non riesco ad uscire. Cercherò di sintetizzare il più possibile. Ho 35 anni, sposata da 5 ma conviviamo da 9 e stiamo insieme da quasi 12 anni. Amo mio marito, me ne sono pazzamente innamorata da quando ero all'Università e insieme abbiamo condiviso esperienze, siamo cresciuti, abbiamo fatto viaggi bellissimi, e nel tempo costruito e conquistato tutto ciò che di bello abbiamo ora. Non abbiamo ancora figli ma ne vorremmo. Lui..che dire, è sempre presente, mi riempie di attenzioni, mi dimostra ogni giorno quello che prova per me. Del sesso..non posso proprio lamentarmi, il desiderio c'è e non stiamo mai lontani più di qualche giorno..ma dopo tanti anni insieme..la passione non è quella degli inizi. Penso sia normalissimo, e credo che anzi, conservare una sessualità cmq soddisfacente anche dopo anni sia già qualcosa di prezioso. Premetto che in 12 anni insieme la fedeltà da parte mia è stata totale, ma senza sforzi, rinunce o savrifici, è stato per me del tutto naturale essergli fedele. Finché.. aime', solito maledetto cliché! Sul lavoro conosco un uomo, all'inizio dell'estate scorsa..48 anni, sposato, due figli. Bello, elegante, intrigante. Cominciano fra noi gli sguardi, quando capita di incontrarci, qualche battuta, più o meno maliziosa, qualche scambio di email, più o meno professionale..finché una sera non passa a trovarmi nella mia stanza..sono sola, è tardi..ci baciamo, con moooolta passione. Da li' cominciamo a scriverci tutti i giorni, a raccontarci molto di noi..ma ci incontriamo solo poche volte fuori, e niente sesso, solo baci e altro.. Io non la vivo bene, l'attrazione tra noi è fortissima, ma non vivo bene quest'avventura perchè va contro tutto ciò in cui ho sempre creduto, la lealtà e la sincerita' verso chi amo e chi mi ama, il rispetto. Ok ho riscoperto sensazioni ed emozioni forti, una passione ossessiva, forte, che non provavo da tempo. Ma a che prezzo!?mi sento falsa, so che tradisco la persona più importante della mia vita, che crede ed ha fiducia in me. Lui, invece, dice di non essere mai stato cosi' bene in vita sua, mi racconta che la moglie da tempo non prova piu' desiderio per lui, che si sente bene quando sta con me, che mi desidera moltissimo. E vorrebbe una relazione stabile. Io sono in crisi e decido di chiudere.


Che intende con relazione stabile? 
Ognuno con i propri coniugi e voi due stabilmente amanti?


----------



## MK (12 Febbraio 2014)

job ha detto:


> Che culo!
> Piccole conseguenze facilmente superabili in una manciata di minuti!
> Non è così semplice,  a volte le conseguenze possono essere drammatiche.


Job=Giobbe?


----------



## Eliade (12 Febbraio 2014)

Ho notato solo ora le *218* pagine ..vado in panico solo a pensarci di leggerle tutte!  

Allora, sono diventati stabili o no?


----------



## Fantastica (12 Febbraio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Dissento con forza. E mi è molto piaciuto quello che hai scritto cmq. :up:


Completamente d'accordo.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Febbraio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ho notato solo ora le *218*pagine ..vado in panico solo a pensarci di leggerle tutte!
> 
> Allora, sono diventati stabili o no?



Gatta ha deciso di non cedere alle pressanti lusinghe amorose del tizio, che cmq sembra avere problemi erettivi, e legge con attenzione il 3D di lolapal.

Per il resto si discute se l'amante single abbia responsabilità o meno verso il tradito (il compagno del suo amante).

Non si è arrivati a nulla, ovviamente.


----------



## MK (12 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Perchè fa del male a sè stessa, scusa?...
> 
> *Tradire un traditore allevia un peso enorme e ristabilisce gli equlibri nella coppia.*
> 
> Per me disincantata ha fatto bene. Ma pure io ho fatto bene. Non sono assolutamente pentita.


Non sono d'accordo. E' orgoglio ferito e basta. Poi se invece si ha il piacere di farlo è un altro discorso. Ma non si tratta certo di 'vendetta'.


----------



## Eliade (12 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Gatta ha deciso di non cedere alle pressanti lusinghe amorose del tizio, che cmq sembra avere problemi erettivi, e legge con attenzione il 3D di lolapal.
> 
> Per il resto si discute se l'amante single abbia responsabilità o meno verso il tradito (il compagno del suo amante).
> 
> Non si è arrivati a nulla, ovviamente.


Grazie Nau...mi hai salvata dal collasso! :smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mi dovete spiegare chi ho da tradire dopo che LUI si è scopato una per sei anni, inoltre con il dubbio forte che non fosse l'unica e la prima, ma lasciando perdere anche questi dubbi, chi tradisco?
> 
> 
> Chiara, non conosco la tua storia matrimoniale ne voglio saperla, magari siete una coppia aperta, non lo so.
> ...


Oh, evviva la Madonna. Da quanto te lo ripetevo.


----------



## Fantastica (12 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oh, evviva la Madonna. Da quanto te lo ripetevo.


Ma infatti ha ceduto solo perché glielo hai ripetuto tu.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Perchè fa del male a sè stessa, scusa?...
> 
> Tradire un traditore allevia un peso enorme e ristabilisce gli equlibri nella coppia.
> 
> Per me disincantata ha fatto bene. Ma pure io ho fatto bene. Non sono assolutamente pentita.


Non parlavo di Disincantata che ho già detto che secondo me non sta tradendo. In generale se credi che sia sbagliato tradire e che non tradiresti mai non vedo che senso possa avere andare contro se stessi nel momento che si è stati traditi


----------



## disincantata (12 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma infatti ha ceduto solo perché glielo hai ripetuto tu.


:up::up::up:


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma infatti ha ceduto solo perché glielo hai ripetuto tu.


Io o no, comunque sia le ha fatto solo bene.


----------



## MK (12 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ti pare poco?
> L'orgoglio è l'amore verso sè stessi.
> Sentendomi ferita, "mi curo" vendicandomi e facendo cose che facciano capire al mio partner che non è superiore a me, tanto da potersi permettere tradimenti e bugie.
> Perchè dici che non è vendetta? Se lui non mi avesse tradita, io nemmeno l'avrei fatto. E se lo faccio, è soprattutto per fargliela pagare.
> Il fatto che si riveli o meno piacevole, è una possibile conseguenza.


Te lo dico perchè mi è successo. Volevo sentirmi come si sentiva lui. Non ero io. Non mi accadrà mai più.


----------



## disincantata (12 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. E' orgoglio ferito e basta. Poi se invece si ha il piacere di farlo è un altro discorso. Ma non si tratta certo di 'vendetta'.



Cavolo, mai andrei a letto con uno per orgoglio ferito, dai, fa ridere, non io.

Certo che mi piace, anche se è una mezza follia, per altri versi.

Non è vendetta, è solo che non sento obblighi di nessun genere verso mio marito, e diversamente dai primi mesi dopo il tradimento, se non lo vedo sto bene, sto bene comunque, sola, con l'amico, con le amiche, sto sempre bene.

Non mi sarei mai cercata uno tanto per.

Infatti non l'ho cercato io, ci conoscevamo già, mai balenata l'idea i primi anni di farlo entrare nella mia vita, neanche quando i dubbi di un tradimento in atto erano quasi certezze, mai capito se era una galanteria tanto per o serio, mai preso in considerazione,   qui la diversità con mio marito.

Invece dopo la bomba, se lui mi avesse cercata in quei mesi 'neri', penso proprio che avrei anticipato i tempi.

Non poteva saperlo, non immaginava  e non sa niente di 'noi'. Ne io di 'loro'.

Per qualche altro mese ho cercato di capire se il nostro matrimonio era recuperabile, per me mio marito a parte i primi mesi in cui era più attento, ha dato per scontato che tutto fosse superato e si è comportato come sempre, non è riuscito a capire che il suo lungo tradimento richiedeva ben altro,  io a luglio ho chiuso, ho smesso di'vederlo' come compagno . Subito dopo le ferie ormai programmate con suoi parenti, e, purtroppo anche un viaggio con lui all'estero, a fine settembre l'ho dolcemente accompagnato all'aeroporto, dopo una litigata solo mia,  più mi allontanavo da lui più ero felice. Da allora ho finito di soffrirci.

Per vendetta ti va bene chiunque e più di uno.

A me proprio no. Ne ho l'età.  Ne la mentalità, mai avuta.

Ci ho messo mesi di impegno per convincermi che 'potevo'. Altra  cosa era desiderarlo.


----------



## MK (12 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Cavolo, mai andrei a letto con uno per orgoglio ferito, dai, fa ridere, non io.
> 
> Certo che mi piace, anche se è una mezza follia, per altri versi.
> 
> ...


No io avevo scelto proprio quella persona perchè sapevo che gli avrebbe fatto male. Così come lui sapeva quanto male aveva fatto il tradimento di mio marito (beh più di uno) a me. Ma non eravamo una coppia di lunga data e io ero ancora così ingenua... Col tradimento di mio marito non ho mai pensato alla vendetta. Non era una cosa mia. Ci sono stata trascinata. Quando l'ho compreso è iniziata la risalita.


----------



## disincantata (12 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io l'ho fatto, sentivo il bisogno di sentirmi nuovamente forte e magari anche di dimostrare a me stessa che potevo essere amata da qualcun altro, se volevo, e potevo andare avanti.
> 
> Però capisco pure il tuo discorso sulla mancanza di obblighi... dopo un tradimento è veramente dura SENTIRE come prima l'obbligo alla fedeltà...


Però tu sei giovane, lo eri ancora di più allora.

Non dimenticare la mia età. Non è facile credimi decidersi. Quindi se non mi fosse piaciuto mai e poi mai lo avrei fatto.

Inoltre, ancora meno avrei continuato a vederlo se fosse stata una delusione, mia o sua.

Io non mi sentivo obbligata, mi veniva naturale avere solo mio marito, anche perchè per me i primi vent'anni sono stati splendidi. Per lui non lo so.

Neppure quando ha combinato tutto il caos lavorativo mi è balenata l'idea di tradirlo o lasciarlo. Mai.


----------



## disincantata (12 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> No io avevo scelto proprio quella persona perchè sapevo che gli avrebbe fatto male. Così come lui sapeva quanto male aveva fatto il tradimento di mio marito (beh più di uno) a me. Ma non eravamo una coppia di lunga data e io ero ancora così ingenua... Col tradimento di mio marito non ho mai pensato alla vendetta. Non era una cosa mia. Ci sono stata trascinata. Quando l'ho compreso è iniziata la risalita.



Due situazioni completamente diverse ed età diverse.

Mio marito non lo sa ancora, a parole fa il geloso ma non ci credo  molto, ne mi importa.


----------



## MK (12 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Due situazioni completamente diverse ed età diverse.
> 
> Mio marito non lo sa ancora, a parole fa il geloso ma non ci credo  molto, ne mi importa.


Sì certo. E se ti scoprisse?


----------



## disincantata (12 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Sì certo. E se ti scoprisse?



Scusa ma non ho mai riso cosi di gusto, peggio per lui, che mi importa, al massimo se ne va di casa, sai che dispiacere.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Scusa ma non ho mai riso cosi di gusto, peggio per lui, che mi importa, al massimo se ne va di casa, sai che dispiacere.


Scusa, ma quindi questo simpatico guascone dedito al liscio e poco incline allo sgranocchiamento a tavola in realtà di fatto è completamente dipendente da te?


----------



## MK (12 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Scusa ma non ho mai riso cosi di gusto, peggio per lui, che mi importa, al massimo se ne va di casa, sai che dispiacere.


Farlo andare via adesso no?


----------



## disincantata (12 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Farlo andare via adesso no?



Già scritto parecchie volte, prenderà la pensione tra sette anni (grazie Fornero), la musica rende forse mille euro al mese, dove va?

Altrimenti quella maledetta domenica mattina lo avrei mandato via in 5 minuti.

Gli è andata molto bene che non l'abbia scoperto quando ancora lavorava, altrimenti oggi mangerebbe alla Caritas o sarebbe tornato da sua madre, a 250 km da noi.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Già scritto parecchie volte, prenderà la pensione tra sette anni (grazie Fornero), *la musica rende forse mille euro al mese, dove va?
> *
> Altrimenti quella maledetta domenica mattina lo avrei mandato via in 5 minuti.
> 
> Gli è andata molto bene che non l'abbia scoperto quando ancora lavorava, altrimenti oggi mangerebbe alla Caritas o sarebbe tornato da sua madre, a 250 km da noi.


C'è gente che con mille eruo al mese deve campare una famiglia di quattro persone. Capisco che siete forse abituati diversamente, ma con quella cifra da solo ci vivrebbe. Oppure dovrebbe imparare a farlo. Ma se gli fai da chioccia mai lo farà.


----------



## disincantata (12 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa, ma quindi questo simpatico guascone dedito al liscio e poco incline allo sgranocchiamento a tavola in realtà di fatto è completamente dipendente da te?



Si. A parole ha sempre detto 'se fossi stato innamorato avrei trovato il modo di andarmene', ma mi dici dove e come se pure lei non lavorava e l'orchestra non è mai un entrata certa e sicura?

Se poi penso a quante gliene ho dette e fatte per mesi penso che anche solo per esasperazione se ne sarebbe andato via, anche solo per prova, ma come?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè ti senti sempre sotto processo?


No, che sotto processo?
Non capisco perché non riesci a cogliere il mio modo di scrivere come io faccio con te.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, che sotto processo?
> Non capisco perché non riesci a cogliere il mio modo di scrivere come io faccio con te.


Ma io colgo pure troppo. Ti spiego: andare appresso ad Ultimo è stupido, e già ho scritto perchè. Andare appresso ad Ultimo scoprendo, sorpresa sorpresa, che in questa sua versione con armatura immacolata (il contrario, ricordiamolo, di tempo fa) è evidentemente in linea con svariati altri utenti tradi-storditi, è un po' scoprire l'acqua calda. Però tu pare sempre che caschi dal pero. Per te è sempre una novità. Come se Brunetta scrivesse ste cose da oggi o ieri e non l'avessi mai letta prima. Ma la variabile qui non è Brunetta, sei tu. Se ti senti costantemente, ciclicamente oggetto di critica quando si parla di tradimento in termini di giusto o sbagliato, non è Brunetta ma sei tu che ti metti nelle condizioni di essere sotto processo o in giudizio o quello che è da parte di qualcuno che crede d'indossare l'armatura del sacro ordine delle immacolate tradite. Capito? A me, per dire, non è che frega un cazzo di nulla se pensano, o se non lo pensano anche, che io sia uno stronzo figlio di puttana. Sarà vero, sarà no, chissà. Tu ne fai una battaglia campale. Sempre. Rilassati un po', che te ne fotte.


----------



## Tubarao (12 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, che sotto processo?
> *Non capisco perché non riesci a cogliere il mio modo di scrivere come io faccio con te.*



A questo livello d'intimità siamo arrivati ? 





















Ultimmoooooooooo. di che parlavamo ieri ?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io colgo pure troppo. Ti spiego: andare appresso ad Ultimo è stupido, e già ho scritto perchè. Andare appresso ad Ultimo scoprendo, sorpresa sorpresa, che in questa sua versione con armatura immacolata (il contrario, ricordiamolo, di tempo fa) è evidentemente in linea con svariati altri utenti tradi-storditi, è un po' scoprire l'acqua calda. Però tu pare sempre che caschi dal pero. Per te è sempre una novità. Come se Brunetta scrivesse ste cose da oggi o ieri e non l'avessi mai letta prima. Ma la variabile qui non è Brunetta, sei tu. Se ti senti costantemente, ciclicamente oggetto di critica quando si parla di tradimento in termini di giusto o sbagliato, non è Brunetta ma sei tu che ti metti nelle condizioni di essere sotto processo o in giudizio o quello che è da parte di qualcuno che crede d'indossare l'armatura del sacro ordine delle immacolate tradite. Capito? A me, per dire, non è che frega un cazzo di nulla se pensano, o se non lo pensano anche, che io sia uno stronzo figlio di puttana. Sarà vero, sarà no, chissà. Tu ne fai una battaglia campale. Sempre. Rilassati un po', che te ne fotte.


Credo che tu sia fuori strada.
Per me non è una battaglia campale manco per nulla. L'ho sottolineato anche stamattina il concetto che hai appena espresso.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io colgo pure troppo. Ti spiego: andare appresso ad Ultimo è stupido, e già ho scritto perchè. Andare appresso ad Ultimo scoprendo, sorpresa sorpresa, che in questa sua versione con armatura immacolata (il contrario, ricordiamolo, di tempo fa) è evidentemente in linea con svariati altri utenti tradi-storditi, è un po' scoprire l'acqua calda. Però tu pare sempre che caschi dal pero. Per te è sempre una novità. Come se Brunetta scrivesse ste cose da oggi o ieri e non l'avessi mai letta prima. Ma la variabile qui non è Brunetta, sei tu. Se ti senti costantemente, ciclicamente oggetto di critica quando si parla di tradimento in termini di giusto o sbagliato, non è Brunetta ma sei tu che ti metti nelle condizioni di essere sotto processo o in giudizio o quello che è da parte di qualcuno che crede d'indossare l'armatura del sacro ordine delle immacolate tradite. Capito? A me, per dire, non è che frega un cazzo di nulla se pensano, o se non lo pensano anche, che io sia uno stronzo figlio di puttana. Sarà vero, sarà no, chissà. Tu ne fai una battaglia campale. Sempre. Rilassati un po', che te ne fotte.



Tu non sei uno stronzo figlio di puttana. Sei un orsacchiottone tenerone


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Credo che tu sia fuori strada.
> *Per me non è una battaglia campale manco per nulla.* L'ho sottolineato anche stamattina il concetto che hai appena espresso.


E come no. Tubarao che ha scoperto che Ultimo è andato dietro ad altri utenti Cavalieri di Nova Scotia e Uccisori di Traditori. Pensa, l'Indiana Jones di Tradimento.net. Essù.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Tu non sei uno stronzo figlio di puttana. Sei un orsacchiottone tenerone


E Spidy è un maschione, come no.


----------



## Spider (12 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io colgo pure troppo. Ti spiego: andare appresso ad Ultimo è stupido, e già ho scritto perchè. Andare appresso ad Ultimo scoprendo, sorpresa sorpresa, che in questa sua versione con armatura immacolata (il contrario, ricordiamolo, di tempo fa) è evidentemente in linea con svariati altri utenti tradi-storditi, è un po' scoprire l'acqua calda. Però tu pare sempre che caschi dal pero. Per te è sempre una novità. Come se Brunetta scrivesse ste cose da oggi o ieri e non l'avessi mai letta prima. Ma la variabile qui non è Brunetta, sei tu. Se ti senti costantemente, ciclicamente oggetto di critica quando si parla di tradimento in termini di giusto o sbagliato, non è Brunetta ma sei tu che ti metti nelle condizioni di essere sotto processo o in giudizio o quello che è da parte di qualcuno che crede d'indossare l'armatura del sacro ordine delle immacolate tradite. Capito? A me, per dire, non è che frega un cazzo di nulla se pensano, o se non lo pensano anche, che io sia uno stronzo figlio di puttana. Sarà vero, sarà no, chissà. Tu ne fai una battaglia campale. Sempre. Rilassati un po', che te ne fotte.


...finisce un'intesa???
non ti segue, avrà qualche scrupolo, quello che non hai tu.
ma bisogna nascere... figli di Santa Mignotta.

ma tu guarda questo come se la canta e se la suona.
ma non pensi che sei arrivato al tuo limite?
i tuoi ragionamenti qualunquistici, rasentano l'imbecillità.
non è che risolvi qualcosa, dicendo che non ti frega un cazzo di questo o di quello...
visto che come una commare.. stai sempre qui dentro a cucinare il brodo.
se ci stai qualcosa ti interessa, brutto stronzo.
e non rispondere adesso te lo dico io.
scommetto che adesso sarà.. tutto , un boh, bevuto e lisergico...
poi mah.. già.
la verità è che tu sei riuscito a non ammazzarti, grazie a questo forum...
hai trovato lo scopo della tua miserabile vita.
questo si.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E Spidy è un maschione, come no.


Spidy é maschissimo!

tu sei un po' come l'orsetto del Coccolino

ispiri tante coccoline


----------



## Spider (12 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E Spidy è un maschione, come no.


te l'ho già detto l'invidia è il tuo tormento.
impotente.
perchè lo sai che è questo che si dice in giro, 
vero?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ...finisce un'intesa???
> non ti segue, avrà qualche scrupolo, quello che non hai tu.
> ma bisogna nascere... figli di Santa Mignotta.
> 
> ...



Sei molto maschio quando fai così. Però Joey non è un brutto stronzo. Fate la pace, dai


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> te l'ho già detto l'invidia è il tuo tormento.
> impotente.
> perchè lo sai che è questo che si dice in giro,
> vero?


Chi l'ha detto? Di là dicono che avete tutti e due il pannocchione!

dai fatemi contenta e fate la pace


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Spidy é maschissimo!
> 
> tu sei un po' come l'orsetto del Coccolino
> 
> ispiri tante coccoline


Ahahahahahhahahahahhahah! Madonna.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Sei molto maschio quando fai così. Però Joey non è un brutto stronzo. Fate la pace, dai


Ok. Spidy, facciamo la pace. Quante volte mi hai scritto che ti ero simpatico? Una volta mi hai persino scritto che mi volevi BENE! Dai oh.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahhahahahahhahah! Madonna.



Anch'io ti voglio tanto bene, Joey


----------



## Spider (12 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Sei molto maschio quando fai così. Però Joey non è un brutto stronzo. Fate la pace, dai


Bocchigiò... è il più grande coglione che abbia mai visto in vita mia.
non ho mai trovato divertente, divertirsi sulla pelle degli altri.
a lui riesce benissimo.
sulla mia poco... perchè lo stronzo è entrato molto dopo di me.
che era impotente , lo sapevi?


----------



## Spider (12 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ok. Spidy, facciamo la pace. Quante volte mi hai scritto che ti ero simpatico? Una volta mi hai persino scritto che mi volevi BENE! Dai oh.


col cazzo che faccio la pace con te.
erano altri tempi, mi sembravi diverso.
per me sei solo uno stronzo.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> col cazzo che faccio la pace con te.
> erano altri tempi, mi sembravi diverso.
> per me sei solo uno stronzo.


Poi non venitemi a dire che sono uno di poca volontà.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Bocchigiò... è il più grande coglione che abbia mai visto in vita mia.
> non ho mai trovato divertente, divertirsi sulla pelle degli altri.
> a lui riesce benissimo.
> sulla mia poco... perchè lo stronzo è entrato molto dopo di me.
> che era impotente , lo sapevi?


Dove é entrato dopo di te?

Non è impotente, dai! Chi l'ha detto?

tu comunque sei maschio, tanto


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> col cazzo che faccio la pace con te.
> erano altri tempi, mi sembravi diverso.
> per me sei solo uno stronzo.


Ma come ti sembrava? Che è successo di preciso?


----------



## Sole (12 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Si. A parole ha sempre detto 'se fossi stato innamorato avrei trovato il modo di andarmene', ma mi dici dove e come se pure lei non lavorava e l'orchestra non è mai un entrata certa e sicura?
> 
> Se poi penso a quante gliene ho dette e fatte per mesi penso che anche solo per esasperazione se ne sarebbe andato via, anche solo per prova, ma come?


Forse in questo momento tu non hai tutta questa esigenza di allontanarlo da te. Sei indifferente nei suoi confronti e alla fine ti sei ritagliata il tuo spazio di libertà a prescindere da lui. E in quest'ottica capisco il tuo ragionamento.

Mettici anche il fattore età... giustamente a 60 anni credo sia normale cercare di prendersi il bello che arriva scansando il più possibile gli sbattimenti (mica male in effetti )

Metti in conto, comunque, che potrebbe arrivare il momento in cui non ti accontenterai più di farti i cavoli tuoi fuori casa. Magari vorrai più libertà, magari potresti pure innamorarti! In questo caso, con tutta la comprensione umana per tuo marito e la sua precarietà economica, sarebbe anche legittimo da parte tua pretendere una separazione.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma come ti sembrava? Che è successo di preciso?


Ahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahah! Basta oh! Spidy sei maschissimo! A me non tira il cazzo, sono solo, non ho amici, non ho amanti, non ho manco moglie, sono pieno di debiti, ho la panza, sono basso 1.50, ho gli occhiali a fondo di bottiglia e mi consumo il cazzetto quando mi prende malissimo su un vecchio LE ORE del 1983 oramai tutto giallo senape. Capiscimi. Dai, facciamo PACE. Te prego.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E come no. Tubarao che ha scoperto che Ultimo è andato dietro ad altri utenti Cavalieri di Nova Scotia e Uccisori di Traditori. Pensa, l'Indiana Jones di Tradimento.net. Essù.


Eggiù


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Eggiù


Etciù!


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma come ti sembrava? Che è successo di preciso?


:miiiii:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Febbraio 2014)

Siete andati via tutti? Mi avete lasciata sola?

Comunque Spidy, anche io ti ero antipatica, mi avevi detto che ero borderline
Joey mi aveva detto che sono una bacchettona

Invece ora vi siete resi conto di quale dolce e tenera e pura e adorabile creatura io sia in realtà...

quindi potete fare la pace anche tra voi due

dai


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Siete andati via tutti? Mi avete lasciata sola?
> 
> Comunque Spidy, anche io ti ero antipatica, mi avevi detto che ero borderline
> Joey mi aveva detto che sono una bacchettona
> ...


Ma tu lo dai il culo o no? Onesta.


----------



## Sole (12 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Sei molto maschio quando fai così. Però Joey non è un brutto stronzo. Fate la pace, dai


Ma una vagonata di cazzi tuoi ogni tanto?

:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (12 Febbraio 2014)

Ma n'do state?...che fate?...n'do annate?...


----------



## Spider (12 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Dove é entrato dopo di te?
> 
> Non è impotente, dai! Chi l'ha detto?
> 
> tu comunque sei maschio, tanto



lo prendo come un complimento.
comunque dove sarei tanto, tanto maschio, io?
io sono solo un uomo..e mica maschio per avere il cazzo grosso.
io ho sempre pensato di avere averlo normale, pensa te, 
qualcuna mia ha illuminato!!!!
arrossisco, mi emoziono, amo una donna da una vita...
cerco di capire e comprendere,
 sono sempre dalla parte dell'altro, di chi subisce..
amo pure i gatti.
in questo sono poco maschio.

stasera sono partito male, bocchigiò mi fa incazzare...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu lo dai il culo o no? Onesta.



Ho avuto esperienze traumatizzanti...


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahah! Basta oh! Spidy sei maschissimo! A me non tira il cazzo, sono solo, non ho amici, non ho amanti, non ho manco moglie, sono pieno di debiti, ho la panza, sono basso 1.50, ho gli occhiali a fondo di bottiglia e mi consumo il cazzetto quando mi prende malissimo su un vecchio LE ORE del 1983 oramai tutto giallo senape. Capiscimi. Dai, facciamo PACE. Te prego.


dicevo bevi illatte e ti sei trincato il vino e ricominci con la nenia ..non me ne  frega niente .... epatapin patapan disagiati qui cerebrolesi là....sono stronzo, son cattivo ebrutto
zzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzz
zzz



zzzzz
z
z
z
z
z
z


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ho avuto esperienze traumatizzanti...


Ma vedi che sei bacchettona? Tsk. Non sbaglio MAI.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Siete andati via tutti? Mi avete lasciata sola?
> 
> Comunque Spidy, anche io ti ero antipatica, mi avevi detto che ero borderline
> Joey mi aveva detto che sono una bacchettona
> ...


Passo, ti do un bacino e vado a nanna.
tianto ti vedo in ottima compagnia, tra maschioni e orsacchiotti 

ciao bellissima donna tutta pura e candida! Smack!


----------



## Spider (12 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma n'do state?...che fate?...n'do annate?...


vedi dè annà affanculo.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahah! Basta oh! Spidy sei maschissimo! A me non tira il cazzo, sono solo, non ho amici, non ho amanti, non ho manco moglie, sono pieno di debiti, ho la panza, sono basso 1.50, ho gli occhiali a fondo di bottiglia e mi consumo il cazzetto quando mi prende malissimo su un vecchio LE ORE del 1983 oramai tutto giallo senape. Capiscimi. Dai, facciamo PACE. Te prego.


Ao' ma da quand'e' che nun te fai na' bella scopata come dio comanda?...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (12 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> vedi dè annà affanculo.


che dalla' vengo...ahahahah


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> lo prendo come un complimento.
> comunque dove sarei tanto, tanto maschio, io?
> io sono solo un uomo..e mica maschio per avere il cazzo grosso.
> io ho sempre pensato di avere averlo normale, pensa te,
> ...


ma non è per il cazzone

sei maschio, per come scrivi, sei caliente...

e poi hai degli addominali da paura

e sei Spider e io sogno sempre di essere la fidanzata di Spiderman!

e se ami i gatti sei buono, per forza

Fai la pace con Joey, dai


----------



## Sterminator (12 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Passo, ti do un bacino e vado a nanna.
> tianto ti vedo in ottima compagnia, tra maschioni e orsacchiotti
> 
> ciao bellissima donna tutta pura e candida! Smack!


ma n'do vai...aspe'...che mo' viene er bello....si si...ahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ao' ma da quand'e' che nun te fai na' bella scopata come dio comanda?...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Da quando tua moglie m'ha mollato, quella zoccola.


----------



## Tubarao (12 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma non è per il cazzone
> 
> sei maschio, per come scrivi, sei caliente...
> 
> ...


Qualcuno la tramortisca per favore.


----------



## disincantata (12 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Forse in questo momento tu non hai tutta questa esigenza di allontanarlo da te. Sei indifferente nei suoi confronti e alla fine ti sei ritagliata il tuo spazio di libertà a prescindere da lui. E in quest'ottica capisco il tuo ragionamento.
> 
> Mettici anche il fattore età... giustamente a 60 anni credo sia normale cercare di prendersi il bello che arriva scansando il più possibile gli sbattimenti (mica male in effetti )
> 
> Metti in conto, comunque, che potrebbe arrivare il momento in cui non ti accontenterai più di farti i cavoli tuoi fuori casa. Magari vorrai più libertà, magari potresti pure innamorarti! In questo caso, con tutta la comprensione umana per tuo marito e la sua precarietà economica, sarebbe anche legittimo da parte tua pretendere una separazione.


Io innamorarmi non credo proprio, non certo con questo 'amico', troppo giovane e supersposato.

Un altro non lo vado certamente a cercare.

Libertà ne ho quanta ne voglio. Ne ho sempre avuta, mai approfittandone come ha fatto lui.

E' sempre il padre delle mie figlie, quando io sono via come in queste settimane, lui pensa a loro, alla casa, quando sono a casa pensa pure a me, va bene cosi.

Quando avrà la sua pensione vedrò. Chissà quante cose possono succedere nel frattempo.

Sempre lo Stato continui a pagarcele le pensioni.

Io a convivere con chiunque altro manco morta.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma vedi che sei bacchettona? Tsk. Non sbaglio MAI.



Vorrei vedere te! Prova a infilarti un coso spesso nel culo e poi mi dici!


----------



## Sole (12 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> lo prendo come un complimento.
> comunque *dove sarei tanto, tanto maschio*, io?
> io sono solo un uomo..e mica maschio per avere il cazzo grosso.
> io ho sempre pensato di avere averlo normale, pensa te,
> ...


Ma lei lo dice a tutti, lo dice anche al mio compagno, pensa un po' :incazzato:


----------



## Tubarao (12 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io innamorarmi non credo proprio, non certo con questo 'amico', troppo giovane e *supersposato*.
> 
> Un altro non lo vado certamente a cercare.
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Aspetto intervento di Spider in merito


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Vorrei vedere te! Prova a infilarti un coso spesso nel culo e poi mi dici!


I tuoi uomini non hanno letto le mie lezioni di sesso anale per principianti...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma lei lo dice a tutti, lo dice anche al mio compagno, pensa un po' :incazzato:



No no, di lui ti dicevo che era rough


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Febbraio 2014)

Per un attimo ho letto SUPERSPOSTATO ed ho avuto un mancamento.


----------



## Sole (13 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io innamorarmi non credo proprio, non certo con questo 'amico', troppo giovane e supersposato.
> 
> Un altro non lo vado certamente a cercare.
> 
> ...


E come darti torto 

Però... però a volte il futuro è imprevedibile. Io ne sono proprio convinta!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Febbraio 2014)

Vabbeh é iniziato Grey's Anatomy! 

Ciao ciao

fate la pace mi raccomando!


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Vabbeh é iniziato Grey's Anatomy!
> 
> Ciao ciao
> 
> fate la pace mi raccomando!


Dove?!!


----------



## Tubarao (13 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Vabbeh é iniziato Grey's Anatomy!
> 
> Ciao ciao
> 
> fate la pace mi raccomando!



Arizona metterà le corna a Callie.


----------



## Spider (13 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma non è per il cazzone
> 
> sei maschio, per come scrivi, sei caliente...
> 
> ...


ho degli addominali da paura.
merito di tanto sport.
quando ho smesso, dovevo decidere...
ho deciso di mantenerli.
e mi costa fatica, andare alle otto di sera in  piscina o in palestra.
ma molto meglio che andare al bar...


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Arizona metterà le corna a Callie.


Già fatto. Arizona è zoccola :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (13 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> No no, di lui ti dicevo che era rough


No no, col cavolo. Hai usato spesso il termine 'maschio'. Pure davanti a me... con fare zoccoloso tra l'altro.

Ma io ti perdono perché ti amo. Solo per quello.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Vabbeh é iniziato *Grey's Anatomy! *
> 
> Ciao ciao
> 
> fate la pace mi raccomando!


Ma che serie di merda, però.


----------



## disincantata (13 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per un attimo ho letto SUPERSPOSTATO ed ho avuto un mancamento.



Altra megarisata, meno male che sono sola in casa................un pò spostato potrebbe pure essere, boh


----------



## Tubarao (13 Febbraio 2014)

E Jackson dirà a April che l'ama al suo matrimonio quando lei è all'altare con il guidatore di ambulanze.


----------



## Spider (13 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Già fatto. Arizona è zoccola :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


sicuramente,
 bocchigiò, la difenderà a spada tratta!!!!


----------



## Sole (13 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Già fatto. Arizona è zoccola :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma Arizona non era quella a cui avevano amputato le gambe?


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ho degli addominali da paura.
> merito di tanto sport.
> quando ho smesso, dovevo decidere...
> ho deciso di mantenerli.
> ...


Anche perchè rischi che te sonano se fai l'esagitato nei peggiori bar di Caracas, quelli dove AnnaBlume, in un mondo perfetto, serve ai tavoli (se ci sono. Sennò serve e basta).

P.S: FACCIAMO PACE! ANDIAMO IN PALESTRA INSIEME!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Altra megarisata, meno male che sono sola in casa................un pò spostato potrebbe pure essere, boh


Comunque superspostato come definizione mi sa che me la segno. Che figata.


----------



## disincantata (13 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque superspostato come definizione mi sa che me la segno. Che figata.



Io ho una figlia 'superspostata', come averne dieci in casa.


----------



## Sterminator (13 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Da quando tua moglie m'ha mollato, quella zoccola.


Se pensi che te caghi,hai voja a spararte pippe fino a che fai Onan er barbaro n°10...ahahah


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E Jackson dirà a April che l'ama al suo matrimonio quando lei è all'altare con il guidatore di ambulanze.


Ma tu sei uno sceneggiatore!! :mexican:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Se pensi che te caghi,hai voja a spararte pippe fino a che fai Onan er barbaro n°10...ahahah


Mannò #Nonnostronzo, non ti darei mai sto dolore. Tranquillo.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma Arizona non era quella a cui avevano amputato le gambe?


Sì. Ma si può essere zoccole lo stesso :mexican:


----------



## Sterminator (13 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io innamorarmi non credo proprio, non certo con questo 'amico', troppo giovane e supersposato.
> 
> Un altro non lo vado certamente a cercare.
> 
> ...


Pero' ti rendi conto che la situazione e' proprio di merda?....

tuo marito che non e' "libero" di potersene andare e tu che ci marci approfittando della sua "dipendenza" e cerchi di riscattarti umiliandolo...

per me dovresti sbatterlo fuori, visto che s'e' sollazzato manco pensando che non se lo poteva permettere...a 60anni secondo me potresti rifartela la vita, ma se stai ad aspetta' che quello arriva alla pensione...te saluto core...:mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> No no, col cavolo. Hai usato spesso il termine 'maschio'. Pure davanti a me... con fare zoccoloso tra l'altro.
> 
> Ma io ti perdono perché ti amo. Solo per quello.



Smentisco categoricamente. Non ho mai fatto la zoccola col tuo fidanzato. Mai.


Arizona é zoccola pure senza gamba. Attizza lo stesso.
Ma Jackson ha le lenti a contatto secondo voi? Come fa ad avere quegli occhi? 
A me poi piace anche Owen... Ha quel non so che di dannato che mi ispira...

okay finita la pubblicità. Ciao


----------



## Spider (13 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Anche perchè rischi che te sonano se fai l'esagitato nei peggiori bar di Caracas, quelli dove AnnaBlume, in un mondo perfetto, serve ai tavoli (se ci sono. Sennò serve e basta).
> 
> P.S: FACCIAMO PACE! ANDIAMO IN PALESTRA INSIEME!!!



secondo me, tu in palestra...
potresti, mettere a posto le ricevute.

ti ci vedo.

comunque faccio pace.
io non riesco ad odiare veramente qualcuno.
almeno oggi, domani non so.
se mi fai incazzare.
cambio idea.


----------



## Sterminator (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E Jackson dirà a April che l'ama al suo matrimonio quando lei è all'altare con il guidatore di ambulanze.


ma pure quella robaccia te vedi?....ammazza che stommico...ahahah


----------



## Sole (13 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì. Ma si può essere zoccole lo stesso :mexican:


Vabbè dai, ma non si fa così però. Ma poverina la compagna.


----------



## Tubarao (13 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu sei uno sceneggiatore!! :mexican:


No. Avevo due colleghe che stavano a rota e si scaricavano le puntate appena uscivano in America. E poi le commentavano.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> secondo me, tu in palestra...
> potresti, mettere a posto le ricevute.
> 
> ti ci vedo.
> ...


W L'AMICIZIA E DEL DOMAN NON V'E' CERTEZZA, AMICO RITROVATO.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè dai, ma non si fa così però. Ma poverina la compagna.


Anche lei però ha capito di essere lesbica solo dopo un matrimonio. Confusa.


----------



## Sterminator (13 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò #Nonnostronzo, non ti darei mai sto dolore. Tranquillo.


A me? a te piuttosto...capace che te suicidi na' bona vorta...ahahah


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No. Avevo due colleghe che stavano a rota e si scaricavano le puntate appena uscivano in America. E poi le commentavano.


E' divertente proprio perché la sceneggiatura non è granché.


----------



## Tubarao (13 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu sei uno sceneggiatore!! :mexican:


Mo non so a quale stagione sono arrivati, ma nell'ultima puntata di una delle ultimi stagioni sono tutti invitati al matrimonio di April con quello dell'ambulanza, ma Jackosn si alza fra il pubblico e le dice che l'ama, la puntata finisce con lei che apre bocca per dire qualcosa, ma la puntata finisce  Da bastardi dentro


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Smentisco categoricamente. Non ho mai fatto la zoccola col tuo fidanzato. Mai.
> 
> 
> Arizona é zoccola pure senza gamba. Attizza lo stesso.
> ...


Lì son tutti mediamente gnocchi.
Per me non ha le lenti a contatto.


----------



## Sterminator (13 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' divertente proprio perché la sceneggiatura non è granché.


Interessante...

ce stara' un motivo se pure l'Italia e' nella merda...ahahah


----------



## Sole (13 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Smentisco categoricamente. Non ho mai fatto la zoccola col tuo fidanzato. Mai.
> 
> 
> Arizona é zoccola pure senza gamba. Attizza lo stesso.
> ...


Ma non ho detto che hai fatto la zoccola! Vai a guardare Owen, vai...


----------



## Spider (13 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> W L'AMICIZIA E DEL DOMAN NON V'E' CERTEZZA, AMICO RITROVATO.


ma certo, 
l'amico joey...
sei l'amico che ti dà una pacca sulla spalla, 
pensando che sei in realtà un coglione?
o sei l'amico, amico.
troppo difficile.. torniamo alle battute.
sai che gioco a tennis????
e pure bene.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> A me? a te piuttosto...capace che te suicidi na' bona vorta...ahahah


Forse in effetti dopo aver giaciuto con la tua ex signora rimarrebbe solo quello. O l'alcol per dimenticare. Dai #Nonnostronzo, parlami della difficoltà di comunicazione tra individui in questa era di internet così buia a cupa. Forza, magari mi convinci pure a votare Ferrero. Daje.


----------



## disincantata (13 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche lei però ha capito di essere lesbica solo dopo un matrimonio. Confusa.



Beata lei.:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mo non so a quale stagione sono arrivati, ma nell'ultima puntata di una delle ultimi stagioni sono tutti invitati al matrimonio di April con quello dell'ambulanza, ma Jackosn si alza fra il pubblico e le dice che l'ama, la puntata finisce con lei che apre bocca per dire qualcosa, ma la puntata finisce  Da bastardi dentro


Credevo fosse una tua previsione :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotflerché è coerente con l'assurdità del resto.


----------



## Sterminator (13 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma non ho detto che hai fatto la zoccola! Vai a guardare Owen, vai...


E' gia' annata e nun te sente....ma che gggente....ahahahah


----------



## Sole (13 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche lei però ha capito di essere lesbica solo dopo un matrimonio. Confusa.


Vabbè ma cosa c'entra. Una volta che ha capito ci si è messa d'impegno.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Beata lei.:rotfl:


Non tanto visto che Arizona la corrnifica.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma certo,
> l'amico joey...
> sei l'amico che ti dà una pacca sulla spalla,
> pensando che sei in realtà un coglione?
> ...


Io no e manco me n'è mai fregato nulla in particolare. Però se vuoi quando hai finito ci prendiamo qualcosa lì al circolo dove magari c'è sempre AnnaBlume che pulisce i cessi.


----------



## Tubarao (13 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credevo fosse una tua previsione :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotflerché è coerente con l'assurdità del resto.


Quale altra anticipazione volete sapè ?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè ma cosa c'entra. Una volta che ha capito ci si è messa d'impegno.


Per me poi capirà di essersi sbagliata :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (13 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me poi capirà di essersi sbagliata :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


No se la riprende a casa. Ma la farà dormire sul divano


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quale altra anticipazione volete sapè ?


Meredith continua a far finta di essere giovane?


----------



## Sterminator (13 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Forse in effetti dopo aver giaciuto con la tua ex signora rimarrebbe solo quello. O l'alcol per dimenticare. Dai #Nonnostronzo, parlami della difficoltà di comunicazione tra individui in questa era di internet così buia a cupa. Forza, magari mi convinci pure a votare Ferrero. Daje.


Ma lassa perde...er voto tuo nun ce serve....

nun vale un cazzo come tutto er pacchettino...ahahahah


----------



## Spider (13 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non tanto visto che Arizona la corrnifica.


ma sta arizona è proprio nà zoccola!


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No se la riprende a casa. Ma la farà dormire sul divano


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (13 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E' gia' annata e nun te sente....ma che gggente....ahahahah


Che poi io non so nemmeno chi è Owen. Ho visto solo qualche puntata e mi aveva colpito la storia lesbo dove una delle due veniva amputata. A me piaceva solo un tipo un po' rude e scontroso che stava con una dottoressa che poi è morta per leucemia, mi sembra... e comunque ogni puntata è una botta d'allegria eh.


----------



## Sole (13 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me poi capirà di essersi sbagliata :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Nel senso che non è lesbica?


----------



## disincantata (13 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non tanto visto che Arizona la corrnifica.



Non so niente di quello, ma almeno tra donne ci si capisce al volo, se non ci si odia.


----------



## Spider (13 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io no e manco me n'è mai fregato nulla in particolare. Però se vuoi quando hai finito ci prendiamo qualcosa lì al circolo dove magari c'è sempre AnnaBlume che pulisce i cessi.


stasera è l'ora di AB...
ma che ti ha fatto?
non ti lusinga, abbastanza come fanno tutte le altre?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Che poi io non so nemmeno chi è Owen. Ho visto solo qualche puntata e mi aveva colpito la storia lesbo dove una delle due veniva amputata. A me piaceva solo un tipo un po' rude e scontroso che stava con una dottoressa che poi è morta per leucemia, mi sembra... e comunque ogni puntata è una botta d'allegria eh.


Io vedo un episodio sì e tre no ma è lo stesso.


----------



## Tubarao (13 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Meredith continua a far finta di essere giovane?


Aspetta. Meredith è la moglie di Stranamore ? 

No, quella litiga con l'asiatica, e siccome è costretta a fare la mamma, rimane indietro con la carriera, e rosica pure col marito.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> stasera è l'ora di AB...
> ma che ti ha fatto?
> non ti lusinga, abbastanza come fanno tutte le altre?


Mannò, è scema. Ma poi a me chi mi lusinga, dai. Qua sono tutte chiacchierone. Vabbè amico, buonanotte. Vai a dormire che domani ti aspettano allo studio, che je racconti sennò? Ciao.


----------



## Sole (13 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> stasera è l'ora di AB...
> ma che ti ha fatto?
> non ti lusinga, abbastanza come fanno *tutte *le altre?


Non tutte eh.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Aspetta. Meredith è la moglie di Stranamore ?
> 
> No, quella litiga con l'asiatica, e siccome è costretta a fare la mamma, rimane indietro con la carriera, e rosica pure col marito.


Sarebbe la protagonista (visto che è anche produttrice).
Litigano?!!!!!!!! Nooooooooooooooooooooooo :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:

Vado a vedere Uomini che odiano le donne 3. :up:
Notte


----------



## Spider (13 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io vedo un episodio sì e tre no ma è lo stesso.


ma perchè li vedi veramente?
pensavo che beffegiavi...


----------



## Tubarao (13 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sarebbe la protagonista (visto che è anche produttrice).
> Litigano?!!!!!!!! Nooooooooooooooooooooooo :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
> 
> Vado a vedere Uomini che odiano le donne 3. :up:
> Notte


Intendi il terzo film della trilogia tratta dai romanzi di Stig Larsson ?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma perchè li vedi veramente?
> pensavo che beffegiavi...


Certo che lo vedo, altrimenti non conoscerei i personaggi. 
Le serie americane mi divertono tantissimo.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Intendi il terzo film della trilogia tratta dai romanzi di Stig Larsson ?


Sì. La7d. Finito :unhappy:


----------



## disincantata (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Intendi il terzo film della trilogia tratta *dai romanzi di Stig Larsson* ?


Belli!


----------



## Tubarao (13 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì. La7d. Finito :unhappy:


Ho amato i romanzi. Ho odiato i film. Fatti troppo in fretta per cavalcare l'onda del successo ma veramente inguardabili. L'unica a salvarsi Noomi Rapace che interpreta Lisbeth.


----------



## Spider (13 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò, è scema. Ma poi a me chi mi lusinga, dai. Qua sono tutte chiacchierone. Vabbè amico, buonanotte. Vai a dormire che domani ti aspettano allo studio, che je racconti sennò? Ciao.


vedi a costruirsi una fama?
resta che dopo la devi pure mantenere...
domani ho un progetto... per un giardino d'inverno.. piccoli particolari da rivedere,
 posso anche far tardi.
comunque grazie per la preoccupazione... si vede che sei un amico sincero.
che dici propongo... l'albero del pepe o l'aquidambar???


----------



## disincantata (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho amato i romanzi. Ho odiato i film. Fatti troppo in fretta per cavalcare l'onda del successo ma veramente inguardabili. L'unica a salvarsi Noomi Rapace che interpreta Lisbeth.



Anch'io delusa dal film, i romanzi li ho pure riletti.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho amato i romanzi. Ho odiato i film. Fatti troppo in fretta per cavalcare l'onda del successo ma veramente inguardabili. L'unica a salvarsi Noomi Rapace che interpreta Lisbeth.


Non ho letto i libri.
Lei ha un fascino indubbio e riesce ad apparire dura, fragile, vulnerabile e forte, bravissima.


----------



## Sterminator (13 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Che poi io non so nemmeno chi è Owen. Ho visto solo qualche puntata e mi aveva colpito la storia lesbo dove una delle due veniva amputata. A me piaceva solo un tipo un po' rude e scontroso che stava con una dottoressa che poi è morta per leucemia, mi sembra... e comunque ogni puntata è una botta d'allegria eh.


Io manco quello...giusto i fotogrammi quando passo in sala e lo stanno vedendo le mie donne...figurt'...


----------



## Tubarao (13 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Anch'io delusa dal film, i romanzi li ho pure riletti.


A me, ogni volta che entravo in libreria, capitava sempre questo tomo tra le mani, e lo lasciavo andare e compravo altro. 

Poi, prima di partire per un lungo viaggio in treno, finalmente comprai il primo. E' stata una gran fatica superare le prime 150 / 200 pagg. Dato che però non lascio mai un libro a metà mi sforzai veramente di continuare. Per fortuna. Penso che La Regina dei castelli di carta sia stato il primo libro di cui ho aspettato l'uscita e che ho comprato il primo giorno che stava sugli scaffali di una libreria.


----------



## Sterminator (13 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò, è scema. Ma poi a me chi mi lusinga, dai. Qua sono tutte chiacchierone. Vabbè amico, buonanotte. Vai a dormire che domani ti aspettano allo studio, che je racconti sennò? Ciao.


Sei piu' scemo te, fidate...comunque accontantarte d'esse sfankulato dalla gente pur d'esse considerato, pensa come stai inguaiato...


----------



## disincantata (13 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho letto i libri.
> Lei ha un fascino indubbio e riesce ad apparire dura, fragile, vulnerabile e forte, bravissima.



Nel libro lei è speciale.

Se mi vieni a trovare al mare non riuscirai a parlare, per leggerli, non li ho regalati, li conservo, uno l'ho pure ricomprato perchè mia figlia lo aveva perso,  ho passato notti sulla seggiola per leggerli, fino all'alba, non volevo dormire per finirli.

Poi li ho riletti con più calma.


----------



## Tubarao (13 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Non ho letto i libri.*
> Lei ha un fascino indubbio e riesce ad apparire dura, fragile, vulnerabile e forte, bravissima.


Fallo. Lisbeth è la vera protagonista. No quel bambacione del giornalista.


----------



## disincantata (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A me, ogni volta che entravo in libreria, capitava sempre questo tomo tra le mani, e lo lasciavo andare e compravo altro.
> 
> Poi, prima di partire per un lungo viaggio in treno, finalmente comprai il primo. E' stata una gran fatica superare le prime 150 / 200 pagg. Dato che però non lascio mai un libro a metà mi sforzai veramente di continuare. Per fortuna. Penso che *La Regina dei castelli di carta* sia stato il primo libro di cui ho aspettato l'uscita e che ho comprato il primo giorno che stava sugli scaffali di una libreria.



Anche a me è piaciuto tantissimo.


----------



## Tubarao (13 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Anche a me è piaciuto tantissimo.


Io avevo qualche problema con i nomi svedesi.

E comunque la prosa non è che sia il massimo. A volte leggermente ripetitiva.

A leggere quei libri sembra che gli svedesi stiano a rota di caffè e tramezzini.



Aaahhh...e scopano pure come ricci.


----------



## Sole (13 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Io manco quello...giusto i fotogrammi quando passo in sala e lo stanno vedendo le mie donne...figurt'...


L'unica cosa che guardo in tv sono i film (quando ci sono) e i telefilm che parlano di morti ammazzati, processi, autopsie e squartamenti vari.

 A volte però mi tocca subire le discutibili scelte di chi condivide con me il divano.

Il punto più basso della mia carriera di telespettatrice l'ho toccato qualche settimana fa assistendo a una patetica proposta di matrimonio al cospetto di Maria De Filippi e Marco Mengoni a C'è Posta per Te... è stato terribile e ho avuto gli incubi: per tutta la notte decine di bambini vestiti da girasoli mi hanno perseguitato sulle note di 'L'essenziale'.


----------



## Spider (13 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> L'unica cosa che guardo in tv sono i film (quando ci sono) e i telefilm che parlano di morti ammazzati, processi, autopsie e squartamenti vari.
> 
> A volte però mi tocca subire le discutibili scelte di chi condivide con me il divano.
> 
> Il punto più basso della mia carriera di telespettatrice l'ho toccato qualche settimana fa assistendo a una patetica proposta di matrimonio al cospetto di Maria De Filippi e Marco Mengoni a C'è Posta per Te... è stato terribile e ho avuto gli incubi: per tutta la notte decine di bambini vestiti da girasoli mi hanno perseguitato sulle note di 'L'essenziale'.



io ho completamente abolito la tv.
nel senso che in casa ci sta... ma solo per vedere film in dvd o BR.
non accendiamo mai la tv, per nessun motivo, non ci interessa.
è solo mistificazione, rincoglionimento.
non guardo niente,neanche i Tg notoriamente pilotati, le serie ad episodi... mi terrorizzano,
odio pensare di avere un appuntamento con un televisore.
il Cavaliere abbolì la tv ai suoi figli molto anni fa.
un motivo deve esserci, visto che lui ne era il re.
la tv è diventata solo un elettrodomestico, al pari della lavatrice e della lavastiviglie.
la uso solo quando voglio.


----------



## Sterminator (13 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> L'unica cosa che guardo in tv sono i film (quando ci sono) e i telefilm che parlano di morti ammazzati, processi, autopsie e squartamenti vari.
> 
> A volte però mi tocca subire le discutibili scelte di chi condivide con me il divano.
> 
> Il punto più basso della mia carriera di telespettatrice l'ho toccato qualche settimana fa assistendo a una patetica proposta di matrimonio al cospetto di Maria De Filippi e Marco Mengoni a C'è Posta per Te... è stato terribile e ho avuto gli incubi: per tutta la notte decine di bambini vestiti da girasoli mi hanno perseguitato sulle note di 'L'essenziale'.


Quindi sei n'abitue' del sabato sera su rai3?...

tra Un giorno in pretura e Storie maledette te fai tonda tonda...ahahah

Mengoni...Mengoni...kikazze'?....ahahah


----------



## Sterminator (13 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> io ho completamente abolito la tv.
> nel senso che in casa ci sta... ma solo per vedere film in dvd o BR.
> non accendiamo mai la tv, per nessun motivo, non ci interessa.
> è solo mistificazione, rincoglionimento.
> ...


Beh i canali vari di sky su documentari e storia so' er top...24 ore non bastano...


----------



## danny (13 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> scusa, ho poco tempo e leggo solo quando in breve pausa, becco i posts a caso. Ma "andare al supermercato da soli o in giro" etc. è metafora di qualcosa di diverso o intendi dire che davvero pensi che siano comunicazioni da fare????
> cioè, se vado a far la spesa lo devo comunicare al mio compagno? E lui pure?


Noi lo facciamo.
Da sempre.
Ma solo per questioni organizzative.
Non è chr ci si incazza se uno la va a fare senza l'altro...


----------



## danny (13 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che fosse proprio relativo al supermercato.
> Era un esempio limite (in un senso) che avevo fatto io perché conosco persone che hanno proprio l'accordo di fare la spesa insieme e se non avviene deve essere comunicato.



Noi  compiliamo una lista delle cose da comprare, poi quando uno ha tempo lo comunica all'altro e dice "Oggi vado al super" oppure l'altro ti dice "Puoi andare al super, oggi?".
La settimana la programmi incastrando le cose da fare con le necessità della figlia, il lavoro etc.
Di tempo ne rimane poco, quindi si cerca di passarlo insieme il più possibile. Proprio per questo mia moglie ed io facciamo o organizziamo tutto insieme, anche fare shopping. Perché ci piace.
E anche perché il frigorifero è uno solo, si cena tutti insieme alla stessa ora (a tv assente ), la casa è quella...
A noi piace così, un po' all'antica, se si vuole intendere così. Ma come noi la maggior parte delle coppie che conosciamo. A parte quelle dove la donna è casalinga e fa la spesa da sola, lava i piatti, cucina... e l'uomo in casa non muove un dito (ma ci sono ancora coppia così?)


----------



## danny (13 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> io ho completamente abolito la tv.
> nel senso che in casa ci sta... ma solo per vedere film in dvd o BR.
> non accendiamo mai la tv, per nessun motivo, non ci interessa.
> è solo mistificazione, rincoglionimento.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (13 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Noi  compiliamo una lista delle cose da comprare, poi quando uno ha tempo lo comunica all'altro e dice "Oggi vado al super" oppure l'altro ti dice "Puoi andare al super, oggi?".
> La settimana la programmi incastrando le cose da fare con le necessità della figlia, il lavoro etc.
> Di tempo ne rimane poco, quindi si cerca di passarlo insieme il più possibile. Proprio per questo mia moglie ed io facciamo o organizziamo tutto insieme, anche fare shopping. Perché ci piace.
> E anche perché il frigorifero è uno solo, si cena tutti insieme alla stessa ora (a tv assente ), la casa è quella...
> A noi piace così, un po' all'antica, se si vuole intendere così. Ma come noi la maggior parte delle coppie che conosciamo. A parte quelle dove la donna è casalinga e fa la spesa da sola, lava i piatti, cucina... e l'uomo in casa non muove un dito (ma ci sono ancora coppia così?)


Mi hai fatto sorridere ripensando a un mese fa circa.
Mio marito lavorava, io  a casa sola. Esco e vado al supermercato e faccio una piccola spesa. Sono in coda alla cassa e arriva mio marito, che liberatosi prima dal lavoro, aveva pensato di fare una piccola spesa delle cose che secondo lui mancavano. Abbiamo guardato i rispettivi carrelli: non avevamo preso nemmeno un articolo doppio. Della serie avevamo un'idea diversa di cosa mancasse in casa...anche la cassiera è scoppiata a ridere


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io colgo pure troppo. Ti spiego: andare appresso ad Ultimo è stupido, e già ho scritto perchè. Andare appresso ad Ultimo scoprendo, sorpresa sorpresa, che in questa sua versione con armatura immacolata (il contrario, ricordiamolo, di tempo fa) è evidentemente in linea con svariati altri utenti tradi-storditi, è un po' scoprire l'acqua calda. Però tu pare sempre che caschi dal pero. Per te è sempre una novità. Come se Brunetta scrivesse ste cose da oggi o ieri e non l'avessi mai letta prima. Ma la variabile qui non è Brunetta, sei tu. Se ti senti costantemente, ciclicamente oggetto di critica quando si parla di tradimento in termini di giusto o sbagliato, non è Brunetta ma sei tu che ti metti nelle condizioni di essere sotto processo o in giudizio o quello che è da parte di qualcuno che crede d'indossare l'armatura del sacro ordine delle immacolate tradite. Capito? A me, per dire, non è che frega un cazzo di nulla se pensano, o se non lo pensano anche, che io sia uno stronzo figlio di puttana. Sarà vero, sarà no, chissà. Tu ne fai una battaglia campale. Sempre. Rilassati un po', che te ne fotte.



Se andare appresso a me è stupido non capisco perchè ancora ci rompi il cazzo discutendone. ogni tre per due me ne dici di tutti i colori, ma non lo fai solo con me lo fai un po con tutti. Tranquillo noi siamo qua per leggerti le sparate ad minchiam che fai, sono divertenti, contribuiscono al forum. 
nel frattempo fa capire quanto tu sei bieco e povero dentro, esternazioni del genere sono di una discriminante pazzesca, sono di una cattiveria allucinante, perchè vedo questo tuo atteggiamento rivolto come a me come a chicchessia uno sfottò ripetuto a qualcuno che sta male, e tu affondi il coltello a chi ritieni stupido volendolo far sentire ancora più stupido. E ti prego prezzemolino non usare quello che ho scritto contro di me, perchè queste tue minchiate, ti ripeto, le fai ogni due per tre con qualsiasi utente. 

Ti senti ammantato di verità su utenti che non conosci, esterni malamente i tuoi dissapori contro di questi perchè probabilmente ti fa sentire meglio, e volendo ne sono contento per te, almeno qua dentro puoi farlo, fuori ( ma vivi fuori? eh prezzemolino, vivi)? puoi soltanto sperare che una cassiera te la dia per compassione.


Prezemolino, se vuoi ti dedico un treddì, raccolgo tutti i tuoi interventi e li incollo? Però evitando i broccolamenti e le sparate ad minchiam,.... rimarrebbe solo una pagina bianca. Lo faccio prezzemolino?


----------



## lothar57 (13 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Noi  compiliamo una lista delle cose da comprare, poi quando uno ha tempo lo comunica all'altro e dice "Oggi vado al super" oppure l'altro ti dice "Puoi andare al super, oggi?".
> La settimana la programmi incastrando le cose da fare con le necessità della figlia, il lavoro etc.
> Di tempo ne rimane poco, quindi si cerca di passarlo insieme il più possibile. Proprio per questo mia moglie ed io facciamo o organizziamo tutto insieme, anche fare shopping. Perché ci piace.
> E anche perché il frigorifero è uno solo, si cena tutti insieme alla stessa ora (a tv assente ), la casa è quella...
> A noi piace così, un po' all'antica, se si vuole intendere così. Ma come noi la maggior parte delle coppie che conosciamo. A parte quelle dove la donna è casalinga e fa la spesa da sola, lava i piatti, cucina... e l'uomo in casa non muove un dito (ma ci sono ancora coppia così?)


Bravo Danny..la tv e'uno schifo sempre,figurati mangiare quando e'accesa..

Meno male che mia moglie non ti legge........se sta bene,si arrangia,e vedessi quante sporte riempie..


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se andare appresso a me è stupido non capisco perchè ancora ci rompi il cazzo discutendone. *ogni tre per due me ne dici di tutti i colori*, ma non lo fai solo con me lo fai un po con tutti. Tranquillo noi siamo qua per leggerti le sparate ad minchiam che fai, sono divertenti, contribuiscono al forum.
> nel frattempo fa capire quanto tu sei bieco e povero dentro, esternazioni del genere sono di una discriminante pazzesca, sono di una cattiveria allucinante, perchè vedo questo tuo atteggiamento rivolto come a me come a chicchessia uno sfottò ripetuto a qualcuno che sta male, e tu affondi il coltello a chi ritieni stupido volendolo far sentire ancora più stupido. E ti prego prezzemolino non usare quello che ho scritto contro di me, perchè queste tue minchiate, ti ripeto, le fai ogni due per tre con qualsiasi utente.
> 
> Ti senti ammantato di verità su utenti che non conosci, esterni malamente i tuoi dissapori contro di questi perchè probabilmente ti fa sentire meglio, e volendo ne sono contento per te, almeno qua dentro puoi farlo, fuori ( ma vivi fuori? eh prezzemolino, vivi)? puoi soltanto sperare che una cassiera te la dia per compassione.
> ...


Per lo più io ti ignoro. Ed infatti anche stavolta non mi stavo rivolgendo a te. Parlavo DI te non CON te. E' diverso. Quando non ti ignoro è perchè tu, nell tua spocchia, mi vieni sotto tentando di prendermi in fallo (tu a me) su qualcosa di cui sto parlando con qualcun'altro e che tu hai, ovviamente, male interpretato/non capito. E siccome sei tipicamene in malafede perchè rosichi come un bimbetto mai cresciuto oltre la soglia della pubertà, stai a li ad arrovellarti su come farmela pagare in maniera elegante e ficcante quando non sei, per tante ragioni, in grado neanche di pulirmi le scarpe. 
Per il resto puoi fare quello che vuoi.


----------



## Fantastica (13 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> io ho completamente abolito la tv.
> nel senso che in casa ci sta... ma solo per vedere film in dvd o BR.
> non accendiamo mai la tv, per nessun motivo, non ci interessa.
> è solo mistificazione, rincoglionimento.
> ...


... anche io ho abolito la tv da un tre annetti, a però Stig Larsson dopo 100 pagine mollato.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... *anche io ho abolito la tv da un tre annetti*, a però Stig Larsson dopo 100 pagine mollato.


Tutto considerato potevi farlo molto prima.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per lo più io ti ignoro. Ed infatti anche stavolta non mi stavo rivolgendo a te. Parlavo DI te non CON te. E' diverso. Quando non ti ignoro è perchè tu, nell tua spocchia, mi vieni sotto tentando di prendermi in fallo (tu a me) su qualcosa di cui sto parlando con qualcun'altro e che tu hai, ovviamente, male interpretato/non capito. E siccome sei tipicamene in malafede perchè rosichi come un bimbetto mai cresciuto oltre la soglia della pubertà, stai a li ad arrovellarti su come farmela pagare in maniera elegante e ficcante quando non sei, per tante ragioni, in grado neanche di pulirmi le scarpe.
> Per il resto puoi fare quello che vuoi.



testina, che mi stai sul cazzo perchè a parere mio, tu, sul forum, non conti una beneamata minchia è risaputo, quindi che minchia mi scrivi a fare?

Lo so che non ti rivolgevi a me, ma parlavi di me, ma devi rivolgerti a te stesso se quello che scrivo è stupido, e quindi ignorarmi per come scrivi, cosa che non fai. a meno che la matraini o altri ancora non debbano prima chiedere il permesso a te prima di rispondere a qualcuno, madonna santa..! ma chi cazzo credi di essere? :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Per il resto faccio quello che voglio. grazie per il permesso. ahahahahahaaa


----------



## Buscopann (13 Febbraio 2014)

Vorrei spezzare una lancia a favore della TV.
Col digitale terrestre e sky direi che è un po' cambiata. Voglio dire che c'è talmente tanta offerta che col telecomando si può benissimo scegliere cosa guardare.
Per me la tv è il telegiornale di sky, lo sport, i canali tipo history channel, Nat Geo, discovery Channel e da almeno un annetto Sky Arte. Sul digitale i canali dei film (Iris, Rai Movie ecc.).
Odio invece tutti gli spettacoli di intrattenimento, i talk show, i telefilm, le serie TV ecc...ecc.. Insomma, tutto ciò che era la TV prima della rivoluzione di Sky e del digitale.

Buscopann


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Vorrei spezzare una lancia a favore della TV.
> Col digitale terrestre e sky direi che è un po' cambiata. Voglio dire che c'è talmente tanta offerta che col telecomando si può benissimo scegliere cosa guardare.
> Per me la tv è il telegiornale di sky, lo sport, i canali tipo history channel, Nat Geo, discovery Channel e da almeno un annetto Sky Arte. Sul digitale i canali dei film (Iris, Rai Movie ecc.).
> Odio invece tutti gli spettacoli di intrattenimento, i talk show, i telefilm, le serie TV ecc...ecc.. Insomma, tutto ciò che era la TV prima della rivoluzione di Sky e del digitale.
> ...


E l' on demand ? Favoloso.


----------



## Buscopann (13 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E l' on demand ? Favoloso.


l'on demand non ce l'ho ancora. Però ho il my sky. Credo la più grande invenzione della tecnologia dai tempi del navigatore satellitare, soprattutto quando hai un figlio piccolo. Fermi il programma, mandi indietro. Per vedere una roba di mezzora ci metti 6 ore e un quarto. ma alla fine ce la fai :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> l'on demand non ce l'ho ancora. Però ho il my sky. Credo la più grande invenzione della tecnologia dai tempi del navigatore satellitare, soprattutto quando hai un figlio piccolo. Fermi il programma, mandi indietro. Per vedere una roba di mezzora ci metti 6 ore e un quarto. ma alla fine ce la fai :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann



:rofl: ritieniti molto fortunato, pensa a chi di bambini ne ha tre. 

6 ore e un quarto per 3= :sbatti:


----------



## danny (13 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto sorridere ripensando a un mese fa circa.
> Mio marito lavorava, io  a casa sola. Esco e vado al supermercato e faccio una piccola spesa. Sono in coda alla cassa e arriva mio marito, che liberatosi prima dal lavoro, aveva pensato di fare una piccola spesa delle cose che secondo lui mancavano. Abbiamo guardato i rispettivi carrelli: non avevamo preso nemmeno un articolo doppio. Della serie avevamo un'idea diversa di cosa mancasse in casa...anche la cassiera è scoppiata a ridere



Sì, credo che capiterebbe anche a noi! 
Per quello da anni adottiamo la lista... in casa c'è poco spazio e quello che entra deve avere il suo posto... 
poi la spesa ormai è diversificata... Esselunga per scatolame, perché è più conveniente, Billa per fresco (frutta, verdura, formaggi) perché è più buono, mercato per la frutta, le verdura di qualità e per alcuni tipi di formaggi introvabili ma buonissimi, la cascina per la carne, il miele, etc.
Insomma... la spesa è un po' un impegno... noi mangiamo poco... ma io per esempio amo la frutta e quella dell'Esselunga mi fa schifo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Febbraio 2014)

Allora:

Callie se n'è andata da casa con la bambina e sta da Meredith e quel gran figo di Derek
Arizona è disperata... vuole fare terapia di coppia ma Callie le dice "cor cazzo! stronza!" (comunque poi ho letto da qualche parte che Arizona si farà pure Lea!!! Cucca un casino, pure senza la gamba!)
Il Capo s'è preso una scossa elettrica da paura e stava per morire però non vuole il sondino nasogastrico 
Heather ha preso pure lei la scossa però è morta sotto i ferri
Alle sue compagne non frega una cippa che Heather sia morta e Jo tromba con Karev
Cristina non vuole più trombare con Owen 
Owen è triste
April ha detto a Jackson che vuole lui, non il tizio dell'ambulanza, ma Jackson le ha risposto: potevi pensarci prima, stronza. Quando io ti amavo mi hai mandato a cagare, adesso ti sposi quello dell'ambulanza e stai zitta (quindi non sono ancora al punto del matrimonio! grazie Tuba dell'anticipazione! Io tifo per Jackson e April, lei è completamente svalvolata e ha pure i capelli rossi, quindi un po' mi ci immedesimo! Stephanie mi fa cagare ed è pure antipatica, non capisco come un superbono come Jackson possa stare con una così! Viva April!)


----------



## danny (13 Febbraio 2014)

E mi criticate su Volo? 
'mazza, che trama è? 
Vabbe, io queste sere sono in pieno delirio letterario, intervallo Martin Buber con l'autobiografia di Rocco Siffredi e la Bibbia per bambini che ho comprato per mia figlia.
Per la tv ho appena comprato in saldo una collezione di Dvd di De Sica (Miracolo a Milano, Sciuscià ect) e altri classici. Stasera mi sparo Phantom of the Opera.


----------



## Tubarao (13 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Allora:
> 
> Callie se n'è andata da casa con la bambina e sta da Meredith e quel gran figo di Derek
> Arizona è disperata... vuole fare terapia di coppia ma Callie le dice "cor cazzo! stronza!" (comunque poi ho letto da qualche parte che Arizona si farà pure Lea!!! Cucca un casino, pure senza la gamba!)
> ...



Vero. Arizona si scopa pure la pischella. Quella di Karev è bella ma zoccola. La nera è solo bella.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Febbraio 2014)

Ohi, a me Grey's Anatomy piaceva -e credo mi piacerebbe ancora- solo che dopo due episodi dovevo andare in terapia per la depressione...
Adoro Meredith e Cristina... sono due amiche splendide...
Ma davvero, una volta, malata a casa, mi sono guardata tipo una serie intera poi sono stata depressa una settimana, non me lo scollavo di dosso.

Scrubs forever!!!!


----------



## Tebe (13 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Vorrei spezzare una lancia a favore della TV.
> Col digitale terrestre e sky direi che è un po' cambiata. Voglio dire che c'è talmente tanta offerta che col telecomando si può benissimo scegliere cosa guardare.
> Per me la tv è il telegiornale di sky, lo sport, i canali tipo history channel, Nat Geo, discovery Channel e da almeno un annetto Sky Arte. Sul digitale i canali dei film (Iris, Rai Movie ecc.).
> Odio invece tutti gli spettacoli di intrattenimento, i talk show, i telefilm, le serie TV ecc...ecc.. Insomma, tutto ciò che era la TV prima della rivoluzione di Sky e del digitale.
> ...


Quoto.
Dei canali normali guardo ballaró e la7 poi é tutta un orgia di canali di storia e scienza.
Sky ha messo un canale real solo di serial killer, omicidi , e robe cosí e va da se che é quello che guardo di piú.
E mattia ci esce di testa.
Chissà perché.
Come se non mi conoscesse.
Mah


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ohi, a me Grey's Anatomy piaceva -e credo mi piacerebbe ancora- solo che dopo due episodi dovevo andare in terapia per la depressione...
> Adoro Meredith e Cristina... sono due amiche splendide...
> Ma davvero, una volta, malata a casa, mi sono guardata tipo una serie intera poi sono stata depressa una settimana, non me lo scollavo di dosso.
> 
> Scrubs forever!!!!



Scrubs è fantastico


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E mi criticate su Volo?
> 'mazza, che trama è?
> Vabbe, io queste sere sono in pieno delirio letterario, intervallo Martin Buber con l'autobiografia di Rocco Siffredi e la Bibbia per bambini che ho comprato per mia figlia.
> Per la tv ho appena comprato in saldo una collezione di Dvd di De Sica (Miracolo a Milano, Sciuscià ect) e altri classici. Stasera mi sparo Phantom of the Opera.


Volo a me piace. non tutto. qualcosina....
ma ovviamente nulla a che vedere con Grey's anatomy...stai a scherza? e desperate housewives? breaking bad? cioe'. oh.....
io il sabato mattina c'e' l ormone pazzo stirante.....ovvero non sop perche alle 8 sono in piedi...Quello dorme, io mi piazzo in sala accendo sky, on demand, e mentre stiro mi rivedo tutte le serie e tutte le stagioni di tutto......cannetta caffe ferro da stiro e tv, se non e' un cervello stereo il mio....altro che il master multitasking


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Scrubs è fantastico




Me lo guardo per tirarmi su il morale... anche se le cose brutte accadono, riescono sempre a metterci fiducia e speranza, e allegria... 
Mi ascolto la sigla per rilassarmi...


----------



## danny (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Volo a me piace. non tutto. qualcosina....
> ma ovviamente nulla a che vedere con Grey's anatomy...stai a scherza? e desperate housewives? breaking bad? cioe'. oh.....
> io il sabato mattina c'e' l ormone pazzo stirante.....ovvero non sop perche alle 8 sono in piedi...Quello dorme, io mi piazzo in sala accendo sky, on demand, e mentre stiro mi rivedo tutte le serie e tutte le stagioni di tutto......cannetta caffe ferro da stiro e tv, se non e' un cervello stereo il mio....altro che il master multitasking


Desperate me lo son fatto tutto anch'io.
In dvd, dalla prima all'ottava serie.
Pensavo fosse una cosa più da donne... l'abbiamo guardato insieme mia moglie ed io, quando la piccola andava a letto... fatto veramente bene, e comunque divertente.
Mi faceva anche compagnia, un appuntamento fisso per un po'.


----------



## Tubarao (13 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Desperate me lo son fatto tutto anch'io.
> In dvd, dalla prima all'ottava serie.
> Pensavo fosse una cosa più da donne... l'abbiamo guardato insieme mia moglie ed io, quando la piccola andava a letto... fatto veramente bene, e comunque divertente.
> Mi faceva anche compagnia, un appuntamento fisso per un po'.


LE SERIE TV SONO DUE - 

Breaking Bad
Battlestart Galactica.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Desperate me lo son fatto tutto anch'io.
> In dvd, dalla prima all'ottava serie.
> Pensavo fosse una cosa più da donne... l'abbiamo guardato insieme mia moglie ed io, quando la piccola andava a letto... fatto veramente bene, e comunque divertente.
> Mi faceva anche compagnia, un appuntamento fisso per un po'.



pure per me.....e' rimasto sempre interessante.....sai alcune seire tipo Lost, che poi si perdono per non sanno piu che inventarsi, dopo un po' scocciano....invece sono convinta che DH l avrebbero potuto mandare vanati per ancora tanto tempo...


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> LE SERIE TV SONO DUE -
> 
> Breaking Bad
> Battlestart Galactica.


non so se lo conosci....non credo lo fanno in italia..
e' uscita una nuova seire di sherlock, sono 3 episodi a stagione, ogni episodio dura quanto un film, ed e' un riadattamento di sherlock ai giorni d oggi....
io gli sherlock li ho visti tutti, tutti quelli possibili ed immaginabili e questo, ti giuro, e' la migliore serie...e' meravigliosa e troppo fica.....


----------



## free (13 Febbraio 2014)

a me è piaciuto tanto walking dead (ma io adoro gli zombie)

e anche downton abbey, con le signore sedute in punta di divano, i bei vestiti, mai una parola di troppo, però se ne dicono lo stesso di tutti i colori, mi ricorda un po' i dialoghi di Oscar Wilde, e anche qualche film tratto dai suoi libri


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> a me è piaciuto tanto walking dead (ma io adoro gli zombie)
> 
> e anche downton abbey, con le signore sedute in punta di divano, i bei vestiti, mai una parola di troppo, però se ne dicono lo stesso di tutti i colori, mi ricorda un po' i dialoghi di Oscar Wilde, e anche qualche film tratto dai suoi libri


ecco tutti mi hanno consigliato downton abbey......ma ancora non l ho visto...mia madre ne va pazza......
ma non so....di che tratta?


----------



## Tubarao (13 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> *a me è piaciuto tanto walking dead* (ma io adoro gli zombie)
> 
> e anche downton abbey, con le signore sedute in punta di divano, i bei vestiti, mai una parola di troppo, però se ne dicono lo stesso di tutti i colori, mi ricorda un po' i dialoghi di Oscar Wilde, e anche qualche film tratto dai suoi libri


Di questo Walking Dead me ne hanno parlato in molti, tocca che prima o poi gliela dedico una puntata.

Miss, purtroppo Sherlock è uno dei personaggi letterari che più mi stanno sul cà. Non lo sopporto proprio.


----------



## free (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ecco tutti mi hanno consigliato downton abbey......ma ancora non l ho visto...mia madre ne va pazza......
> ma non so....di che tratta?



lord e lady inglesi durante la grande guerra e dopo, le loro vicende si intrecciano a quelle della numerosa servitù, il tutto ambientato in una tenuta di campagna che dà il nome alla serie


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2014)

E The Walking Dead..?


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> a me è piaciuto tanto walking dead (ma io adoro gli zombie)
> 
> e anche downton abbey, con le signore sedute in punta di divano, i bei vestiti, mai una parola di troppo, però se ne dicono lo stesso di tutti i colori, mi ricorda un po' i dialoghi di Oscar Wilde, e anche qualche film tratto dai suoi libri



Ti amo. :inlove:


----------



## Simy (13 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> a me è* piaciuto tanto walking d*ead (ma io adoro gli zombie)
> 
> e anche downton abbey, con le signore sedute in punta di divano, i bei vestiti, mai una parola di troppo, però se ne dicono lo stesso di tutti i colori, mi ricorda un po' i dialoghi di Oscar Wilde, e anche qualche film tratto dai suoi libri


mi fa impressione


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> lord e lady inglesi durante la grande guerra e dopo, le loro vicende si intrecciano a quelle della numerosa servitù, il tutto ambientato in una tenuta di campagna che dà il nome alla serie


mo mi guardo il pilot....grazie


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> mo mi guardo il pilot....grazie



si, guardati tutto tranne che "gola profondissima" 

Io ti leggo sallo. E memorizzo.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> si, guardati tutto tranne che "gola profondissima"
> 
> Io ti leggo sallo. E memorizzo.


visti tutti i gola profonda....
mi spiace......la prossima volta non farti beccare a guardarli cosi a me non viene la curiosita'....
adesso sono nel loop dei film erotici


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> visti tutti i gola profonda....
> mi spiace......la prossima volta non farti beccare a guardarli cosi a me non viene la curiosita'....
> adesso sono nel loop dei film erotici



 :embolo:una figlia che spia il padre.... non c'è più mondo. ( che figura.. non so più dove andarmi a nascondere) 














































La colpa è della mamma, io non volevo vederli :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :embolo:una figlia che spia il padre.... non c'è più mondo. ( che figura.. non so più dove andarmi a nascondere)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e' meglio che non dico cosa altro ho visto va.....
non vorrei che tu morissi di vergogna....
dopotutto, devo mantenere il mio ruolo


----------



## free (13 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti amo. :inlove:



come mai? che ho detto?


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Febbraio 2014)

My Name is Earl...


Ha avuto pochissimo successo in Italia, e pure in USA non è che abbia spaccato.

ma io l'ho adorato... mi sono presa pure tutte le serie in DVD.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e' meglio che non dico cosa altro ho visto va.....
> non vorrei che tu morissi di vergogna....
> dopotutto, devo mantenere il mio ruolo



Ok, ma se continui a scrivere però..... vatti a prendere un gelato su. :rotfl e non chiedermi i soldi) :incazzato:


----------



## free (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> mo mi guardo il pilot....grazie



guarda, la cosa che mi piace di più è che non ci sono sparatorie, inseguimenti, bombe, morti ammazzati, etc., ma solo dialoghi taglienti ma sempre senza alzare la voce e ambientazioni affascinanti (anche se il palazzo sinceramente mi sembra un po' tetro)

il che contrasta con la mia passione per gli zombie, ma vabbè:singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> come mai? che ho detto?


Amo gli horror, amo qualsiasi cosa dove il sangue scorre.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> guarda, la cosa che mi piace di più è che non ci sono sparatorie, inseguimenti, bombe, morti ammazzati, etc., ma solo dialoghi taglienti ma sempre senza alzare la voce e ambientazioni affascinanti (anche se il palazzo sinceramente mi sembra un po' tetro)
> 
> il che contrasta con la mia passione per gli zombie, ma vabbè:singleeye:


nemmeno a me piacciono bome sparatorie e simile se non in certi film d azione. ma le serie cosi strutturate proprio no....
invece mi piacciono appunto i dialoghi taglienti.....ma e' una serie americana o inglese?


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2014)

E le musiche che accompagnano i film di horror? Claudio simonetti, lo adoro. Come adoro l'impianto suorraound..... da godimento proprio. per non parlare dello schermo..


----------



## free (13 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> mi fa impressione



sì un po'
ad es. c'è una protagonista che andava in giro con 2 zombie incatenati al collo ai quali aveva tolto le braccia e la mandibola, e li usava per trasportare i bagagli:singleeye:


----------



## free (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> nemmeno a me piacciono bome sparatorie e simile se non in certi film d azione. ma le serie cosi strutturate proprio no....
> invece mi piacciono appunto i dialoghi taglienti.....ma e' una serie americana o inglese?



inglesissima, c'è pure lo scandalo di una figlia del lord che sposa l'autista irlandese cattolico:singleeye:


----------



## free (13 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Amo gli horror, amo qualsiasi cosa dove il sangue scorre.



io dipende, diciamo che però gli zombie sono i miei preferiti
mi piace vedere come si fa a sopravvivere


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Una serie bellissima e purtroppo breve è Survivors, serie britannica del 1975.


me lo ricordo... lo guardavo con i miei genitori...




Comunque a me piaceva tanto Six Feet Under


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> sì un po'
> ad es. c'è una protagonista che andava in giro con 2 zombie incatenati al collo ai quali aveva tolto le braccia e la mandibola, e li usava per trasportare i bagagli:singleeye:



Michonne, bellissima donna.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> inglesissima, c'è pure lo scandalo di una figlia del lord che sposa l'autista irlandese cattolico:singleeye:


mon deu.....
lo dico subito ai colleghi....gli inglesi non si autoapprezzano.......
tipo ieri parlavo con i colleghi dei gruppi che piacciono a me, tutti inglesi, kings of lion, oasis, pink floyd, the smith, I QUEEN on the top, genesis etc etc.....molti di loro non conoscono ne i kings of lion ne gli smith, per il resto non amano ne i beatles ne i queen......
io gli ho detto: tutto sto ben di dio nelle mani vostre...che spreco.....non sapete apprezzare un cazzo.....
ma dopotutto, di cosa posso parlare con gente che non studia la grammatriva a scuola perche: perche la parlaimo la lingua, mica ci interessa sapere perche parliamo cosi......


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> LE SERIE TV SONO DUE -
> 
> Breaking Bad
> *Battlestart* Galactica.


Eh sì.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> me lo ricordo... lo guardavo con i miei genitori...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


se parliamo di cose vecchie, allora twin peaks


----------



## free (13 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Michonne, bellissima donna.



sì, lei
che poi si è capito che i 2 li conosceva bene anche "prima", o qualcosa del genere:singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (13 Febbraio 2014)

interessantissima la piega che ha preso il tred, quasi quanto l'intricatissima questione del blog di nudo di tebe: cosa postare oggi. culo prensile , chiodini o drom, ops cameltoe?
lo linko o non lo linko?
si nota di più se lo linko e basta o se ne parlo ...un po' in penombra .non lo linko


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> sì, lei
> che poi si è capito che i 2 li conosceva bene anche "prima", o qualcosa del genere:singleeye:



Ma no.... non credo. ha sognato una scena quotidiana di quel passato dove ancora gli zombie non esistevano, e probabilmente nel sogno avevano il viso di quei due zombie. ti sei accorta ad esempio che non ha resistito ad avere a fianco una zombie nera con le treccine come le sue. 

E Poi credo li tenga legati per essere lei stessa scambiata per uno zombie, non per i bagagli, però dai uniamo l'utile al dilettevole.


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> a me è piaciuto tanto *walking dead* (ma io adoro gli zombie)
> 
> e anche downton abbey, con le signore sedute in punta di divano, i bei vestiti, mai una parola di troppo, però se ne dicono lo stesso di tutti i colori, mi ricorda un po' i dialoghi di Oscar Wilde, e anche qualche film tratto dai suoi libri


walking dead dovrebbe essere santificato ogni giorno solo per la presenza di Norman Reedus...


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> walking dead dovrebbe essere santificato ogni giorno solo per la presenza di Norman Reedus...



Meglio michonne


----------



## free (13 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> walking dead dovrebbe essere santificato ogni giorno solo per la presenza di Norman Reedus...



oddio all'AnnaB piace un biker puzzolente e maleducato!

...scherzo, grande personaggio
a me piaceva molto anche il fratello, troppo stronzo e politicamente scorretto, un grande alla fine!


----------



## free (13 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma no.... non credo. ha sognato una scena quotidiana di quel passato dove ancora gli zombie non esistevano, e probabilmente nel sogno avevano il viso di quei due zombie. ti sei accorta ad esempio che non ha resistito ad avere a fianco una zombie nera con le treccine come le sue.
> 
> *E Poi credo li tenga legati per essere lei stessa scambiata per uno zombie,* non per i bagagli, però dai uniamo l'utile al dilettevole.



sì quello di sicuro, vedo che sei un esperto:mrgreen:

però ad un certo punto Andrea le chiede se conosceva i 2 anche in passato, e lei si incupisce e poi dice che comunque si meritavano di essere ridotti così...


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> oddio all'AnnaB piace un biker puzzolente e maleducato!
> 
> ...scherzo, grande personaggio
> a me piaceva molto anche il fratello, troppo stronzo e politicamente scorretto, un grande alla fine!


in effetti è tamarrissimo e pure un po' imbolsito, ma c'ha il suo fascino sudato . A NY, con un'altra scriteriata vessata come me dal troppo lavoro intellettuale, abbiamo persino cercato di fare un po' di stalking, sapendo precisamente dove ha il loft. Ho rimediato solo la visione della sua moto .

Poi non è maleducato, è solo schivo :mrgreen:

il fratello, nazistissimo, mi faceva orrore...


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> sì quello di sicuro, vedo che sei un esperto:mrgreen:
> 
> però ad un certo punto Andrea le chiede se conosceva i 2 anche in passato, e lei si incupisce e poi dice che comunque si meritavano di essere ridotti così...



Si seguo la serie, vista tutta.:smile: 

Ma si tutto è possibile, anche che fossero le vecchie conoscenze.


----------



## free (13 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> in effetti è tamarrissimo e pure un po' imbolsito, ma c'ha il suo fascino sudato . A NY, con un'altra scriteriata vessata come me dal troppo lavoro intellettuale, abbiamo persino cercato di fare un po' di stalking, sapendo precisamente dove ha il loft. Ho rimediato solo la visione della sua moto .
> 
> Poi non è maleducato, è solo schivo :mrgreen:
> 
> *il fratello, nazistissimo, mi faceva orrore..*.


io lo adoravo

troppo forte, mi ricordo che quando reincontra Andrea, cerca di instaurare con lei un buon rapporto (vabbè, nei suoi limiti:singleeye, e lei gli dice: ma scusa, mi avevi chiamata brutta troia!:unhappy:
e lui: ...ci so fare con le parole, eh?:smile:

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> io lo adoravo
> 
> troppo forte, mi ricordo che quando reincontra Andrea, cerca di instaurare con lei un buon rapporto (vabbè, nei suoi limiti:singleeye, e lei gli dice: ma scusa, mi avevi chiamata brutta troia!:unhappy:
> e lui: ...ci so fare con le parole, eh?:smile:
> ...


:risata::risata::risata: un signore, proprio


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> io lo adoravo
> 
> troppo forte, mi ricordo che quando reincontra Andrea, cerca di instaurare con lei un buon rapporto (vabbè, nei suoi limiti:singleeye, e lei gli dice: ma scusa, mi avevi chiamata brutta troia!:unhappy:
> e lui: ...ci so fare con le parole, eh?:smile:
> ...



Eh ma la vecchia troia probabilmente pensava a come poteva fare con le mani... ed evidentemente :rofl:


----------



## danny (13 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> interessantissima la piega che ha preso il tred, quasi quanto l'intricatissima questione del blog di nudo di tebe: cosa postare oggi. culo prensile , chiodini o drom, ops cameltoe?
> lo linko o non lo linko?
> si nota di più se lo linko e basta o se ne parlo ...un po' in penombra .non lo linko


?
Linka, linka.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> interessantissima la piega che ha preso il tred, quasi quanto l'intricatissima questione del blog di nudo di tebe: cosa postare oggi. culo prensile , chiodini o drom, ops cameltoe?
> lo linko o non lo linko?
> *si nota di più se lo linko e basta o se ne parlo ...un po' in penombra .non lo linko*


ahahahahah


----------



## Sole (13 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Quindi sei n'abitue' del sabato sera su rai3?...
> 
> tra Un giorno in pretura e Storie maledette te fai tonda tonda...ahahah
> 
> Mengoni...Mengoni...kikazze'?....ahahah


Eh no! La cronaca nera mi inquieta, la trovo un po' morbosa. Solo finzione.

Mengoni è un cantante! Era lì dalla De Filippi perché la futura sposa era una sua fan e il fidanzato voleva farle una sorpresa.


----------



## Buscopann (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> se parliamo di cose vecchie, allora *twin peaks*



Capolavoro! Io adoro David Lynch. Anzi. Io sono innamorato di David Lynch. Hai mai visto Mulholland Drive? Io mi ci perdo in quel film.
L'anno scorso su horror channel di sky hanno rifatto tutta la serie di twin peaks. Ovviamente me lo sono rivisto tutto.

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Capolavoro! Io adoro David Lynch. Anzi. Io sono innamorato di David Lynch. Hai mai visto Mulholland Drive? Io mi ci perdo in quel film.
> L'anno scorso su horror channel di sky hanno rifatto tutta la serie di twin peaks. Ovviamente me lo sono rivisto tutto.
> 
> Buscopann


no non l ho visto.....che cos'e'? di che tratta?


----------



## danny (13 Febbraio 2014)

Ho ancora gli incubi per la colonna sonora di TP.
Piuttosto... Youtube?
Ci sono tante vecchie serie.
Io impazzivo per Kebab for Breakfast (e lei Lena la trovavo carina).
Ma molto simpatica è la miniserie "Kubrick"...


----------



## Buscopann (13 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no non l ho visto.....che cos'e'? di che tratta?


E' un film onirico, come è nello stile di Lynch. Vedilo la prima volta e non ci capirai una minchia (è normale). Poi ti vai a leggere la soluzione su internet (come nei videogiochi) e te lo rivedi una seconda volta 

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (13 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E' un film onirico, come è nello stile di Lynch. Vedilo la prima volta e non ci capirai una minchia (è normale). Poi ti vai a leggere la soluzione su internet (come nei videogiochi) e te lo rivedi una seconda volta
> 
> Buscopann


ahahahahaah, va bene....allora stasera lo scarrrrico


----------



## danny (13 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E' un film onirico, come è nello stile di Lynch. Vedilo la prima volta e non ci capirai una minchia (è normale). Poi ti vai a leggere la soluzione su internet (come nei videogiochi) e te lo rivedi una seconda volta
> 
> Buscopann



Quando l'han trasmesso la prima volta infatti non c'era internet e tanti non avevano capito una minchia.
Pure io.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Febbraio 2014)

Rouge, impair et manque:smile:


----------



## zanna (13 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Rouge, impair et manque:smile:


Poker di 7 ... tiè


----------



## Fantastica (13 Febbraio 2014)

@Mulholland Drive

Io gli diedi una lettura in cui tutto si teneva, e la "soluzione" in rete non l'ho mai letta né pensavo servisse, ma sono presuntuosa.
Comunque è il tipo di film che al mio compagno fece dire che tutti i film sono interessanti, tranne quelli che si fanno pagare per prenderti per il culo, come _Mulholland drive_.


----------



## Buscopann (13 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @Mulholland Drive
> 
> Io gli diedi una lettura in cui tutto si teneva, e la "soluzione" in rete non l'ho mai letta né pensavo servisse, ma sono presuntuosa.
> Comunque è il tipo di film che al mio compagno fece dire che tutti i film sono interessanti, tranne quelli che si fanno pagare per prenderti per il culo, come _Mulholland drive_.


Toccatemi tutto, ma non Mulholland drive 
Capisco comunque che sia un genere non adatto a tutti. Forse nemmeno a me. Ma Lynch ha questa capacità di farti appassionare a una trama in cui non ci capisci una sega. Vorse è la voglia di capire che ti tiene incollato allo schermo. E lui secondo me è un maestro in questo.

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (13 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Toccatemi tutto, ma non Mulholland drive
> Capisco comunque che sia un genere non adatto a tutti. Forse nemmeno a me. Ma Lynch ha questa capacità di farti appassionare a una trama in cui non ci capisci una sega. Vorse è la voglia di capire che ti tiene incollato allo schermo. *E lui secondo me è un maestro in questo.*
> 
> Buscopann


condivido.
anche se il Maestro è asempre Lui: Kubrick


----------



## Sterminator (13 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> condivido.
> anche se il Maestro è asempre Lui: Kubrick


azz.... che altro sciroccato....


----------



## Buscopann (13 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> azz.... che altro sciroccato....


I geni non hanno mai tutte le rotelle a posto 

Buscopann


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Febbraio 2014)

Io sto guardando Sex and the City per la centesima volta


----------



## Buscopann (13 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Io sto guardando Sex and the City per la centesima volta


Cento volte credo di aver visto solo "lo chiamavano Bulldozer" e "Più Forte Ragazzi"

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Allora:
> 
> Callie se n'è andata da casa con la bambina e sta da Meredith e quel gran figo di Derek
> Arizona è disperata... vuole fare terapia di coppia ma Callie le dice "cor cazzo! stronza!" (comunque poi ho letto da qualche parte che Arizona si farà pure Lea!!! Cucca un casino, pure senza la gamba!)
> ...


Adoro le anticipazioni (così se perdo qualcosa sono a posto :mexican e da ora adoro anche te :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E mi criticate su Volo?
> 'mazza, che trama è?
> Vabbe, io queste sere sono in pieno delirio letterario, intervallo Martin Buber con *l'autobiografia di Rocco Siffredi* e la Bibbia per bambini che ho comprato per mia figlia.
> Per la tv ho appena comprato in saldo una collezione di Dvd di De Sica (Miracolo a Milano, Sciuscià ect) e altri classici. Stasera mi sparo Phantom of the Opera.


Sarà un po' ripetitiva :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Adoro le anticipazioni (così se perdo qualcosa sono a posto :mexican e da ora adoro anche te :smile:



Rosso mio!


scusa, niente di personale, ma pare che faccia Figo dare i rossi a cazzo!


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Rosso mio!
> 
> 
> scusa, niente di personale, ma pare che faccia Figo dare i rossi a cazzo!


:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy: mi domandavo perché un rosso perché ti avevo detto che ti adoro :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Zod (13 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Adoro le anticipazioni (così se perdo qualcosa sono a posto :mexican e da ora adoro anche te :smile:


Cazzeggio
Da Nonciclopedia, l'enciclopedia libera da qualsivoglia contenuto


In blu evidenziate le aree di alta densità di cazzeggio.
 Smettila di cazzeggiare e studia!  
~ Tua madre sul cazzeggio
  Non ti curar di lor ma cazzeggia e passatela  
~ Dante sul cazzeggio
  Chi non cazzeggia in compagnia o è un ladro o una spia!  
~ Papa sul cazzeggio
  Chi non cazzeggia, fa. Ma chi cazzeggia fa qualcosa  
~ Chun-Chi-Bao sul cazzeggio
  Se vedi qualcuno che cazzeggia, aiutalo!  
~ Maestro Cho-ncazz-affa sul cazzeggio
  Se un thread su un forum supera i 2000 post, datti al cazzeggio
~ Zod da Tradimento.net
Il cazzeggio è una antica arte proveniente principalmente dall'Italia, ma anche se fosse nata nell'Estremo Oriente, gli italiani ne sarebbero comunque i maestri indiscussi! L'arte del cazzeggio, cioè il non agire in alcun modo, comprende diverse tipologie di azione: inizialmente era inteso come un non fare totale, cioè il mettersi sul letto/divano/poltrona e lentamente chiudere gli occhi e addormentarsi senza alcun interesse verso il prossimo e tutti gli altri. Secondo invece la tradizione orientale, lo scopo di tale attività è quello di raggiungere il "fou azz" ["sommo stato"] impratichendosi nella divina arte illustrata dal sommo Chun-Chi-Bao. Essa è metafora della contraddizione della vita: infatti come disse il venerabile Chun-Chi-Bao "Chi non cazzeggia fa. Ma chi cazzeggia fa qualcosa".
Indice[mostra]
Evoluzioni del cazzeggio [modifica]


La prima tipologia di cazzeggio nel tempo si è evoluta in nuove forme. Questa mutazione è avvenuta a causa della richiesta ingente di divertimento, e del fatto che dopo aver dormito tutto il pomeriggio, non hai più sonno. Il raggiungimento del "fou azz" invece, secondo Chun-Chi-Bao, viene raggiunto meglio in gruppo. Tuttavia anche la variante solitaria viene indicata dal sommo venerabile (Gelli non c'entra, almeno qui cazzo!) come ulteriore via del raggiungimento del "fou azz". Nella variante moderna è previsto l'utilizzo di un computer. Anticamente venivano utilizzati i libri o dei papiri.
Come migliorarsi [modifica]


Come si è detto è un'arte, e tra le umane arti è di sicuro la più divertente: dopo il sesso è di sicuro la cosa che procura maggiori soddisfazioni. Benché frutto dell'istinto (come il sesso) ogni essere umano si deve adoperare per migliorarsi (come il sesso). Un netto miglioramento si ha:
consultando spesso e volentieri Nonciclopedia;
uso frequente di YouTube;
visione ai limiti dell'ossessione di YouPorn;
utilizzando Messenger per tormentare gli amici;
lasciando commenti idioti sulle foto degli amici su Facebook e invitandoli a partecipare alle gare, test e quiz più assurdi.
Metodologie innovative [modifica]


I momenti della giornata più indicati, secondo Chun-Chin-Bao, sono quelli in cui l'individuo viene obbligato a utilizzare la sua energia psichica per scopi a lui alieni come il lavoro e lo studio.


Addetti al cazzeggio in divisa.
Altre innovative metodologie di cazzeggio, derivate dalla principale non attività totale sono:
Stare ore su Nonciclopedia (sì, ancora...Nonciclopedia è la maestra del cazzeggio);
Sul divano di fronte alla TV (per chi vuole approfondire vi è l'aggiunta di schifezze culinarie da sbafare);
Sulla poltrona a leggere il giornale (adatto ai più avanti con l'età);
Uscire con amici, azione che porta alla panchina in piazza, gelateria, bar, parco o altri luoghi di grossa presenza di nullafacenza;
Chiamare a casa gli amici, per creare un cosiddetto nulla-party, parola che denomina un party della nullafacenza, o totale cazzeggità, cioè totale far nulla;
Fare finta di lavorare/studiare, arte del cazzeggio proveniente dai tempi antichi.
Rimanere su messenger o su qualsiasi MMORPG per almeno 8/10 ore al giorno, bardati come malati terminali e addormentarsi davanti al monitor
"Parlar del più e del meno con un pescatore - per ore e ore - per non sentir che dentro qualcosa muore" detto anche cazzeggio emotivo.
Inoltre consultare il sito del Centro Culturale San Giorgio, ove sono presenti numerosi reperti storici su pratiche sataniche e/o subliminali, di ogni tipo, forma ed epoca.
Homo Cazzeggiatoris [modifica]


Approfondiamo ora la figura dell'Homo Cazzeggiatoris:
egli è caratterizzato da un'accanita dedizione al cazzeggio, impiegata nel suo modo di organizzare il tempo.
Si elencano qui le caratteristiche più rilevanti, alcune frasi ripetitive, ma caratteristiche del nullafare:
"Ho dormito fino adesso, vado a mangiare"
"Sono stanco, dormo"
"Pensi che io non faccia niente tutto il giorno? Ho bisogno di riposare!"
"Guardare la TV è stancante, mi sa che devo dormire un po' adesso!"
"Ahhh... Questa vita è troppo stancante... Sono sempre stanco... Mi sa che vado a letto..."
"Ho male a una caviglia... Si, proprio di fianco alle scapole... Mi sa che mi riposo un po'..."
"AAA cercasi lavoro ben pagato, a domicilio, solo pomeriggio presto e mattina tarda. Astenersi più di 6 ore giornaliere"
"Beato nonno che è già in pensione! Notte..."
"Ma comunque ora ho sonno per fare un discorso compiuto... vado a dormire."
"Ronf..."
Filosofie e teorie sul cazzeggio [modifica]


Queste massime, strettamente nate tra i filosofi poltronari italiani, spiegano le radici etico-morali del cazzeggio e spiegano come vivere bene cazzeggiando. Ecco le più famose:
Se non vuoi fare qualcosa, non farla
O rischierai di farla così male che dovrai ricominciare tutto da capo
Se sei stanco, siediti sulla prima cosa morbida che trovi
Accasciarsi sul pavimento potrebbe causare ancora più stanchezza
Se qualcuno ti chiede un favore, tu prometti di farlo e poi dimenticatene
Tanto, se anche se te ne ricorderai, non avrai voglia di farlo (e qui si ritorna al punto 1).
Non guardare MacGyver
O potresti scoprire a cosa non serve cazzeggiare
Ricordati di controllare periodicamente (anzi, di far controllare) la tua poltrona/panchina/divano e la tua televisione e assicurati sempre di avere a portata di mano cibarie di ogni genere
Come ci insegnano i maestri del cazzeggio, nessun cazzeggiatore di nessuna età può fare a meno di un luogo dove sedere, di qualcosa di schifoso da mangiare e di uno schermo da guardare...
Cazzeggio ergo sum
Questa frase ci dice che anche nella cultura latina era previsto un senso di cazzeggio ereditato dai moderni inventori di questa nobile arte.
Non fare oggi quel che puoi fare domani
Tanto poi te ne dimentichi
Astieniti dal farti domande sulla vita
Non ti risponde nessuno, figurati te stesso
Il cazzeggio nella Storia [modifica]


Il cazzeggio ha avuto un ruolo molto importante nella storia: si suppone che esso sia stato all'origine della prima e della seconda guerra mondiale, e pure della scoperta della penicillina. Tuttavia recentemente la divina arte del raggiungimento del "fou azz" ha trovato un fiero avversario: tal Blu-net-ta, monaco indo-ario-perso-russo-cino-giapponese. In seguito al suo intervento, la divina arte del cazzeggio ha subìto una battuta d'arresto nella PA [Pubblico Azzeggiare].
Articoli correlati[modifica]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy: mi domandavo perché un rosso perché ti avevo detto che ti adoro :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:



Sono scema, lo so!

mi preferite scema o frignona? Oppure quando mi dico che sono zoccola?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Sono scema, lo so!
> 
> mi preferite scema o frignona? Oppure quando mi dico che sono zoccola?


Direi scema :up:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2014)

Però potevi anche darmi un verde a cazzo :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Cazzeggio
> Da Nonciclopedia, l'enciclopedia libera da qualsivoglia contenuto
> 
> 
> ...


Brunetta, si può sapere che hai fatto a Zod che da quando tenta di concupirti sembra ancora più inquetante e goffo
del solito? Pare Lurch quando tenta di ridere.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Febbraio 2014)

A me ha fatto morire su nonciclopedia questo test per scoprire se tuo figlio è un fattone:



Vuoi davvero sapere se tuo figlio è un fattone? Fossi in te farei prima il test del DNA, quella cara donna che chiami moglie ha infatti un passato tutt'altro che impeccabile.
[h=2]Indice[/h][mostra]​[h=2]Il test [modifica][/h]Tuo figlio indossa spesso polsini in cotone con foglie di marijuana stilizzate?

 Sì
 No
Tuo figlio usa qualcuna delle seguenti espressioni linguistiche: _sto messo come Pluto, sto come 'na pigna sotto 'ntreno, ce sto dentro come 'na capretta ar forno, sto bruciato, sto crepato, sto traumato, sto da butta', sto sciallo, sto tutto cromato, sto brutto, sto sturato, sto 'na crema, nun m'areggo 'npiedi, sto tutto i love you, sono in para dura, sto panicato..Sto a viaggià...._

 Sì
 No
Tuo figlio rivela una inspiegabile fiammata ecologica, che si manifesta sotto forma di amore per i parchi, i funghi, l'erba e le colture batteriche sui propri vestiti? (Nei soggetti più gravi è possibile riscontrare la nascita di piante con foglie a sette punte nei vasi del balcone)

 Sì
 No
Tuo figlio torna a casa e senza togliersi la giacca, corre in cucina e si prepara una baguette con Nutella, speck, tonno, gelato al melone e provola affumicata?

 Sì
 No
Tuo figlio inizia una collezione di pipette, nel suo zaino di scuola trovi cyloom e un piccolo djembe colorato con un bambulè disegnato sopra?

 Sì
 No
Tuo figlio si fa spedire a casa materiale informativo dal Ministero del Turismo giamaicano?

 Sì
 No
Tuo figlio ti dà la buonanotte dicendo: "Bellaaaaaa!"?

 Sì
 No
Ogni tessera nel portafoglio di tuo figlio perde irrimediabilmente centimetri quadrati?

 Sì
 No
Tuo figlio ti presta un accendino e quando lo provi la fiamma annerisce il soffitto?

 Sì
 No
Tuo figlio cerca di convincerti a votare Pannella alle prossime elezioni, pronunciando un monologo delirante infestato dai "calcola" e concluso con "in finale è così"?

 Sì
 No
Tuo figlio si sveglia nel cuore della notte convinto di aver visto Berlusconi entrare dalla finestra per riprendersi l'euro-convertitore?

 Sì
 No
Durante i mondiali di calcio scopri che tuo figlio intona fra i denti l'inno nazionale olandese e progetta segretamente un viaggio in camper verso Amsterdam con almeno due amici dotati di soprannomi incomprensibili e scopri che nel salutarlo gli amici lo chiamano "Rollo"?

 Sì
 No
Tuo figlio scoppia improvvisamente a ridere fino alle lacrime seduto sul divano mentre guarda la televisione... spenta?

 Sì
 No
Tuo figlio lascia ad essiccare al sole filamenti di banana?

 Sì
 No
Tuo figlio ride assurdamente al sentire parole come babbuino,oblò o fungo?

 Sì
 No
Accidentalmente ascolti una telefonata di tuo figlio con il solito amico dal soprannome incomprensibile, e lo senti chiedere "Senti mi puoi dare una mano? Ce li hai cinquanta maglioni marroni? No, verdi no, li voglio marroni!"

 Sì
 No
Tuo figlio si dichiara nell'ordine: buddista, bonghista, anarchico, zapatista, rastaman, filo-palestinese, post punk, no global, recordman di Winning Eleven, membro della banda di Danny Ocean e a metà della lista si dimentica di cosa diavolo sta parlando?

 Sì
 No
Quando rientri a casa tuo figlio ti guarda con gli occhi chiusi riuscendo a distinguere le immagini solo grazie ad un millimetro di spazio fra le palpebre e dice... _bellaaaa!_?

 Sì
 No
Se, per caso, riesci a vedere i suoi occhi, questi appaiono più rossi delle stesse fiamme dell'inferno?

 Sì
 No
Gira con un blocco note e un bilancino per casa ma non fa il contabile e ha appena 16 anni?

 Sì
 No
I suoi ascolti musicali passano da Haydn, Mozart, Vivaldi, Brahms, Beethoven a gruppi dai nomi allusivi tra cui: The Psychedelic Furs, White Stripes, Post Bong Band, Eroina Connection, BOB MARLEY, Villa Ada Posse, Green Day, Bocelli?

 Sì
 No
Comincia a dirti che sarebbe un trauma se gli alieni esistessero poiché il nuovo scooter dell'amico sfiora i 300kh e spicca il volo quando alza le braccia e un suo amico writer è stato pestato dalla pula?[SUP][1][/SUP]

 Sì
 No
Tuo figlio va in giro vestito con i colori della Giamaica con degli occhiali da sole enormi urlando "Pace fratello"al primo che passa[SUP][2][/SUP]?

 Sì
 No
Apri il portafogli di tuo figlio e chiedi giustificazioni per la presenza di un pacchetto con dentro cartine trasparenti? [SUP][3][/SUP]

 Sì
 No
Tuo figlio si sbatte per casa con l'I-pod nelle orecchie cantando a squarciagola la canzone "Jammin" di Bob Marley?[SUP][4][/SUP]

 Sì
 No
La sera quando vai a letto noti che dalla fessura della porta di tuo figlio esce una nube di fumo con uno strano odore di rosmarino e quando la apri ti senti improvvisamente in pace con il mondo?

 Sì
 No
Tuo figlio si rinchiude nel cesso e si guarda allo specchio per più di due ore bestemmiando e svuotandosi il tubo di dentifricio in bocca?

 Sì
 No
Tuo figlio tiene sempre con sé un piccolo flacone di collirio, e quando entra in casa non puoi fare altro che chiedergli "perché piangi?"

 Sì
 No
Tuo figlio ti guarda con occhi spenti e ti dice a bassa voce "Vedo la gente morta..."?[SUP][5][/SUP]

 Sì
 No
Quando guarda la televisione sta nella classica posizione ergonomica "Jabba the Hutt" e parla come Chewbacca?

 Sì
 No
Tuo figlio scrive cazzate su Nonciclopedia? Sicuramente è un fattone di prima categoria.

 Sì
 No
Tuo figlio gira per casa con un apparente vaso dal quale esce del fumo?

 Sì
 No
Tuo figlio ti ha detto di controllare una rana col cappello di Napoleone che bacia un pesce rosa?

 Sì
 No
[h=2]Metodo rapido [modifica][/h]

A cena dì improvvisamente "Chi mi fa un filtro??" e osserva le reazioni di tuo figlio.
Mentre tuo figlio sta al computer, chiedi: "Mi serve una cartina!" e guarda se tuo figlio va su Google Maps oppure no.
[h=2]Calcola il risultato [modifica][/h]


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Brunetta, si può sapere che hai fatto a Zod che da quando tenta di concupirti sembra ancora più inquetante e goffo
> del solito? Pare Lurch quando tenta di ridere.


Cerca di concupirmi  ? Magari 
Chi è Lurch ?


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cerca di concupirmi  ? Magari
> Chi è Lurch ?


Massì, questo c'ha na fame che non finisce più. Lurch era il maggiordomo degli Addams.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però potevi anche darmi un verde a cazzo :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


e no, oggi pare che il rosso vada per la maggiore


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Massì, questo c'ha na fame che non finisce più. Lurch era il maggiordomo degli Addams.


Se assomiglia a Lurch  sono meno interessata


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cerca di concupirmi  ? Magari
> Chi è Lurch ?


Lurch!

"Chiamatooooooo?"


----------



## Zod (13 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cerca di concupirmi  ? Magari
> Chi è Lurch ?


Bellaaaaa!!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Bellaaaaa!!!!


oddio sei mio figlio fattone in incognito?


----------



## Zod (13 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Massì, questo c'ha na fame che non finisce più. Lurch era il maggiordomo degli Addams.


Pace fratello....

cerco di farla ridere senza essere nazista. 

E poi meglio Lertch che Zio Fester.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Bellaaaaa!!!!


Madonna. Aiutatelo.


----------



## Tebe (13 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> A me ha fatto morire su nonciclopedia questo test per scoprire se tuo figlio è un fattone:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna. Aiutatelo.


ciao Coccolino. Ho dato un rosso anche a te, così, per par condicio


----------



## Minerva (13 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> e no, oggi pare che il rosso vada per la maggiore


è vero .boh


----------



## Minerva (13 Febbraio 2014)

posso chiedervi di bombardarmi di rossi...voglio vedere che succede


----------



## Buscopann (13 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> posso chiedervi di bombardarmi di rossi...voglio vedere che succede


Il questore del sito si chiama Torquemada. Non so se ti conviene.

Buscopann


----------



## lolapal (13 Febbraio 2014)

*le ultime due pagine di post*

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

@Busco: perché Paperopoli? Hanno problemi di digestione, lì?  :smile:


----------



## Buscopann (13 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> @Busco: perché Paperopoli? Hanno problemi di digestione, lì?  :smile:


Hai presente Ciccio quanto mangia? Nonna Papera mi ha affittato un casolare vicino alla fattoria. Io aiuto Ciccio e lei mi dimezza l'affitto

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Hai presente Ciccio quanto mangia? Nonna Papera mi ha affittato un casolare vicino alla fattoria. Io aiuto Ciccio e lei mi dimezza l'affitto
> 
> Buscopann


Eh ma che state a di ? Ah ma è roba buona :singleeye:


----------



## Buscopann (13 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh ma che state a di ? Ah ma è roba buona :singleeye:


:canna:

Sei arrivata tardi. Se vuoi mi avanza una MS senza filtro

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> :canna:
> 
> Sei arrivata tardi. Se vuoi mi avanza una MS senza filtro
> 
> Buscopann


Grazie .... Sgancia :canna:


----------



## lolapal (13 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Hai presente Ciccio quanto mangia? Nonna Papera mi ha affittato un casolare vicino alla fattoria. Io aiuto Ciccio e lei mi dimezza l'affitto
> 
> Buscopann


Beh... sembra una sistemazione comoda... 



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh ma che state a di ? Ah ma è roba buona :singleeye:


Buonissima!!!


----------



## Tebe (13 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Bellaaaaa!!!!


Ahahahahahahaha!




Bellaaaaa siiiii!
Sono giUsto in fumaTa.
C:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Bellaaaaa!!!!


----------



## danny (14 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sarà un po' ripetitiva :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Una... cazzata.


Ma no, alcuni retroscena sono interessanti.
Una specie di buco nero gravitazionale in cui tutto appare al contrario.
Cioè, la mia vita con la sua.
A volte confrontarsi con chi non c'entra niente può essere divertente.
Comunque, dopo averlo comprato, mia moglie vuole leggerlo, alla mia giovane collega devo prestarlo, ed è meglio che non metta troppo la voce in giro, se no questo libro non lo vedo più...


----------



## Tubarao (14 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Certi discorsi se fossero stati continuati tra me tuba senza che altri ci mettessero lo zampino, forse e ne sono quasi sicuro saremmo riusciti a capirci molto meglio.


Ultimo, a Maggio sarò a Palermo. Se non ci facciamo una birretta insieme ti vengo a cercare casa per casa


----------



## zanna (14 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ultimo, a Maggio sarò a Palermo. Se non ci facciamo una birretta insieme ti vengo a cercare casa per casa


errore ... bar per bar! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (14 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> errore ... bar per bar! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




:risata:


----------



## zanna (14 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> :risata:


Questa è solo per te


----------



## Simy (14 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Questa è solo per te



:inlove:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ultimo, a Maggio sarò a Palermo. Se non ci facciamo una birretta insieme ti vengo a cercare casa per casa



:up:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> errore ... bar per bar! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:kicker i peli bianchi del culo di Odino...... scendi, su scendi anche tu :incazzatoreparo la colata di cemento.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Questa è solo per te


che ruffiano. ma non ti vergogni?


----------



## zanna (14 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :kicker i peli bianchi del culo di Odino...... scendi, su scendi anche tu :incazzatoreparo la colata di cemento.


Io a Palermo?? Ma sei fuori? Avete un problema troppo grande per me ....
.... il traffico :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zanna (14 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> che *ruffiano*. ma non ti vergogni?


Mig? En vinsamlegast ...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Mig? En vinsamlegast ...



yu spik ingrish com iu spik fasoli, yes? passa eddà aò!


----------



## zanna (14 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> yu spik ingrish com iu spik fasoli, yes? passa eddà aò!


Íslenska er ...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Íslenska er ...


A cuiii? attia e all'avutru strunzu ri Iddu..!


----------



## zanna (14 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A cuiii? attia e all'avutru strunzu ri Iddu..!


rimitivo:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> rimitivo:


:rotfl:


----------



## zanna (14 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :rotfl:


Smile on this bottoms's line


----------



## Ultimo (14 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Smile on this bottoms's line


stavolta ho tradotto.... il traduttore impazzì.... a me invece non convince la parola bottoms's pari pricisa pricisa a "buttana" . 

Vastasu.


----------



## zanna (14 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> stavolta ho tradotto.... il traduttore impazzì.... a me invece non convince la parola *bottoms's* pari pricisa pricisa a "buttana" .
> 
> Vastasu.


Probabilmente un genitivo sassone andato in vacca ... cmq bottoni  ... e cmq meglio l'islandese o il ceco


----------



## Ultimo (14 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Probabilmente un genitivo sassone andato in vacca ... cmq bottoni  ... e cmq meglio l'islandese o il ceco


wuau. parli davvero tutte queste lingue?


----------



## zanna (14 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> wuau. parli davvero tutte queste lingue?


:cooldue:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :cooldue:


staciolla! m'inQuino ma non mi prostro davanti a tanta conoscenza.


----------



## zanna (14 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> staciolla! m'inQuino ma non mi prostro davanti a tanta conoscenza.


CulFan :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> CulFan :rotfl::rotfl:


tinni voi iri o barrr! vattene al bar..! smamma, caccia. via! e mangia pure una pasta tirchione! :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Una... cazzata.
> 
> 
> Ma no, alcuni retroscena sono interessanti.
> ...


Ho visto alcune interviste: un uomo noiosissimo.


----------



## Sterminator (18 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho visto alcune interviste: un uomo noiosissimo.


Ma chi?...


----------



## Peretteo (18 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma chi?...


rocco siffredi


----------



## Sterminator (18 Febbraio 2014)

Peretteo ha detto:


> rocco siffredi


hai capito ste' zozze...


----------



## Gatta80 (18 Febbraio 2014)

Eccomi di nuovo qui, dopo una giornata no, di malinconia, pensieri, dubbi. Mio marito e' via per lavoro da due giorni e ne sto approfittando per stare un po' da sola, per ascoltarmi.
Ho chiuso i contatti con l'altro, per poter dedicare le mie energie al mio matrimonio, alla persona che amo. Ci sono stati giorni in cui questa decisione mi ha fatta sentire più' serena, sentivo di aver fatto la scelta giusta e la reputo tale anche ora. Ma mi accorgo che ancora penso molto a lui, l'altro, non me ne riesco a distaccare realmente. 
Ci sono giorni, come oggi,in cui sono ad un passo dal cercarlo, dal volerlo sentire. Vedo, poi, che lui ci sta male, per il mio distacco, e questo mi rende ancora più' triste. 
Mi chiedo quanto serva davvero interrompere i contatti se poi il pensiero e' sempre li'. Al chiudere con lui dovrebbe seguire e subentrare un lavoro su me stessa e sul mio rapporto con mio marito che però' non riesco a fare, non so come, ne' da dove iniziare, e questo mi rende fragile e rende fragili anche le mie decisioni. 
Non so da dove cominciare. Parlo con mio marito? È' fuori discussione che io gli racconti ogni cosa, non è' la soluzione giusta per noi. E allora che faccio? Come affronto il discorso, tralasciando quello che mi e' successo?? Instillo in lui, che so che mi ama e farebbe di tutto per me, dei dubbi e delle incertezze sul nostro rapporto, quando forse quello che sto vivendo è' solo un mio momento di "cambiamento" e crescita che nulla ha a che vedere con il nostro rapporto o che, comunque, non ne mina le fondamenta? Io non sento che qualcosa non va fra noi, almeno non profondamente. Ma mi sono allontanata da lui, e questo lo dimostra il fatto che in altri tempi non avrei mai permesso a nessuno di catturare così' violentemente la mia attenzione, i miei pensieri.È una normale "sbandata", che sto ingigantendo, e faccio bene a pormi mille domande, e a tormentarmi??
E con l'altro, cosa e' giusto che faccia? Che continui sulla strada intrapresa, o rischio, come qualcuno mi ha suggerito, così' di idealizzarlo? A volte penso che certe parentesi forse vanno vissute fino a lasciare che si esauriscano da sole. Insomma, se lo vedo/sento, alla lunga sto male, se gli sto lontana, anche.
 HELPPPP!! non riesco a prendere sonno stasera...


----------



## perplesso (18 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Eccomi di nuovo qui, dopo una giornata no, di malinconia, pensieri, dubbi. Mio marito e' via per lavoro da due giorni e ne sto approfittando per stare un po' da sola, per ascoltarmi.
> Ho chiuso i contatti con l'altro, per poter dedicare le mie energie al mio matrimonio, alla persona che amo. Ci sono stati giorni in cui questa decisione mi ha fatta sentire più' serena, sentivo di aver fatto la scelta giusta e la reputo tale anche ora. Ma mi accorgo che ancora penso molto a lui, l'altro, non me ne riesco a distaccare realmente. Ci sono giorni, come oggi,in cui sono ad un passo dal cercarlo, dal volerlo sentire. Vedo, poi, che lui ci sta male, per il mio distacco, e questo mi rende ancora più' triste.
> Mi chiedo quanto serva davvero interrompere i contatti se poi il pensiero e' sempre li'. Al chiudere con lui dovrebbe subentrare un lavoro su me stessa e sul mio rapporto con mio marito che però' non riesco a fare, ad iniziare, e questo mi rende fragile e rende fragili anche le mie decisioni.
> Non so da dove cominciare. Parlo con mio marito? È' fuori discussione che io gli racconti ogni cosa, non è' la soluzione giusta per noi. E allora che faccio? Instillo in lui dei dubbi e delle incertezze sul nostro rapporto, quando forse è' solo un mio momento di "cambiamento" e crescita che nulla ha a che vedere con il nostro rapporto? Io non sento che qualcosa non va fra noi, almeno non profondamente. Ma mi sono allontanata da lui, perché' in altri tempi non avrei mai permesso a nessuno di catturare così' violentemente la mia attenzione, i miei pensieri.


se non puoi parlare con tuo marito,allora il primo passo da fare è: perchè so di non poterne parlare con lui?

Perchè potrebbe essere questo uno dei motivi per cui ti stai allontanando da lui.   Non è facile rinsaldare un legame dopo tanti anni con una persona con cui sai di non poter parlare di ogni cosa


----------



## Gatta80 (19 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> se non puoi parlare con tuo marito,allora il primo passo da fare è: perchè so di non poterne parlare con lui?
> 
> Perchè potrebbe essere questo uno dei motivi per cui ti stai allontanando da lui.   Non è facile rinsaldare un legame dopo tanti anni con una persona con cui sai di non poter parlare di ogni cosa


Non e' che non possiamo parlare di ogni cosa, e' che non penso sia la cosa giusta da fare parlargli di tutto cio' che mi e' successo. Anzi, sarebbe la cosa peggiore che potrei fare. Io so che, per come abbiamo impostato il nostro rapporto, per come siamo, per ciò' in cui crediamo, entrambi, la verità', tutta la verità', avrebbe un effetto disastroso. Anche a parti inverse, io non vorrei sapere nulla. Ma vorrei parlassimo, se c'è' qualcosa che ci preoccupa, se abbiamo dei dubbi. È mi accorgo che lo facciamo poco. Parliamo, ma a volte mi sembra che rimaniamo sempre troppo in superficie. Io vorrei coinvolgerlo, in questo mio momento, ma vorrei trovare il modo giusto per non ferirlo e rischiare di fare peggio.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Non e' che non possiamo parlare di ogni cosa, e' che non penso sia la cosa giusta da fare parlargli di tutto cio' che mi e' successo. Anzi, sarebbe la cosa peggiore che potrei fare. Io so che, per come abbiamo impostato il nostro rapporto, per come siamo, per ciò' in cui crediamo, entrambi, la verità', tutta la verità', avrebbe un effetto disastroso. Anche a parti inverse, io non vorrei sapere nulla. Ma vorrei parlassimo, se c'è' qualcosa che ci preoccupa, se abbiamo dei dubbi. È mi accorgo che lo facciamo poco. Parliamo, ma a volte mi sembra che rimaniamo sempre troppo in superficie. Io vorrei coinvolgerlo, in questo mio momento, ma vorrei trovare il modo giusto per non ferirlo e rischiare di fare peggio.


Fingi di non conoscerlo.
Cosa gli comunicheresti di te?
Magari un pensiero su una canzone, un film, un libro, un tramonto: qualcosa che forse hai detto anni fa e ora dai per scontato che già sappia.


----------



## Fantastica (19 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Non e' che non possiamo parlare di ogni cosa, e' che non penso sia la cosa giusta da fare parlargli di tutto cio' che mi e' successo. Anzi, sarebbe la cosa peggiore che potrei fare. Io so che, per come abbiamo impostato il nostro rapporto, per come siamo, per ciò' in cui crediamo, entrambi, la verità', tutta la verità', avrebbe un effetto disastroso. Anche a parti inverse, io non vorrei sapere nulla. Ma vorrei parlassimo, se c'è' qualcosa che ci preoccupa, se abbiamo dei dubbi. È mi accorgo che lo facciamo poco. Parliamo, ma a volte mi sembra che rimaniamo sempre troppo in superficie. Io vorrei coinvolgerlo, in questo mio momento, ma vorrei trovare il modo giusto per non ferirlo e rischiare di fare peggio.


Un marito non può essere ANCHE il tuo migliore amico. In certi momenti, di solito i peggiori della vita, siamo soli. Siamo davvero completamente soli. Io ti pregherei, per il bene che gli vuoi, di NON coinvolgerlo nemmeno di striscio in questa cosa. Se vuoi recuperare con lui, sorprendilo in altri modi. Sii creativa, fatti venire delle idee, scoprilo diverso mentre ti inventi diversa per lui.


----------



## Gatta80 (19 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fingi di non conoscerlo.
> Cosa gli comunicheresti di te?
> Magari un pensiero su una canzone, un film, un libro, un tramonto: qualcosa che forse hai detto anni fa e ora dai per scontato che già sappia.


Si, forse do cosi' per scontato che sappia già' tutto di me, che ho smesso di raccontarmi. Lui mi conosce, mi ama per come sono, con tutti i miei pregi e soprattutto i miei difetti. Cosa che ho imparato a non dare per scontata, mai. Sa come prendermi, e forse è' per questo che non discutiamo mai, o quasi. Siamo in sintonia, su moltissime cose. Ma forse questo ci ha tolto la capacità' di confrontarci, scontrarci.


----------



## perplesso (19 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Non e' che non possiamo parlare di ogni cosa, e' che non penso sia la cosa giusta da fare parlargli di tutto cio' che mi e' successo. Anzi, sarebbe la cosa peggiore che potrei fare. Io so che, per come abbiamo impostato il nostro rapporto, per come siamo, per ciò' in cui crediamo, entrambi, la verità', tutta la verità', avrebbe un effetto disastroso. Anche a parti inverse, io non vorrei sapere nulla. Ma vorrei parlassimo, se c'è' qualcosa che ci preoccupa, se abbiamo dei dubbi. È mi accorgo che lo facciamo poco. Parliamo, ma a volte mi sembra che rimaniamo sempre troppo in superficie. Io vorrei coinvolgerlo, in questo mio momento, ma vorrei trovare il modo giusto per non ferirlo e rischiare di fare peggio.


Da uomo ti dico che mi farebbe molto male sapere che mia moglie non si confida con me o che pensa che sia giusto non mettermi a partito di quello che le accade.

messa così sembra una strada senza uscita.    non capisco a questo punto di cosa vorresti parlare con tuo marito.


----------



## Fantastica (19 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Un marito non può essere ANCHE il tuo migliore amico. In certi momenti, di solito i peggiori della vita, siamo soli. Siamo davvero completamente soli. Io ti pregherei, per il bene che gli vuoi, di NON coinvolgerlo nemmeno di striscio in questa cosa. Se vuoi recuperare con lui, sorprendilo in altri modi. Sii creativa, fatti venire delle idee, scoprilo diverso mentre ti inventi diversa per lui.


Scusa se mi autocito, ma aggiungo: è solo sorprendendo l'altro che gli do una scossa (sorprese non cattive, ovviamente) e lì posso scoprire se ha voglia di reinventarsi anche lui. Se non lo fa, se resta basito, o perplesso, o stupito, o sminuisce o critica le tue "sorprese" allora sì puoi conclamare che è un rapporto  che ti sta stretto. Prima di questo tentativo, secondo me, non puoi nemmeno lamentarti che non c'è un vero dialogo.


----------



## Gatta80 (19 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Da uomo ti dico che mi farebbe molto male sapere che mia moglie non si confida con me o che pensa che sia giusto non mettermi a partito di quello che le accade.
> 
> messa così sembra una strada senza uscita.    non capisco a questo punto di cosa vorresti parlare con tuo marito.


Vorrei riuscire a comunicargli questo mio "allontanamento", a cercare di capirne con lui il motivo, capire cosa sente lui, se i suoi sentimenti per me e il nostro rapporto per lui sono cambiati. Vorrei essere rassicurata, si, forse anche questo, sentire che sono sempre, per lui, la persona con cui vuole dividere il resto della sua vita. Anche se lo so, a volte c'è' bisogno di sentirselo dire. Io non so come parlargli, sto cercando di capirlo.
Sono d'accordo con Fantastica, un marito non è un amico, a cui confidare ogni cosa. Credo che alcune cose debbano rimanere segregate in me.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Scusa se mi autocito, ma aggiungo: è solo sorprendendo l'altro che gli do una scossa (sorprese non cattive, ovviamente) e lì posso scoprire se ha voglia di reinventarsi anche lui. Se non lo fa, se resta basito, o perplesso, o stupito, o sminuisce o critica le tue "sorprese" allora sì puoi conclamare che è un rapporto  che ti sta stretto. Prima di questo tentativo, secondo me, non puoi nemmeno lamentarti che non c'è un vero dialogo.


Esemplifica: io non capisco.


----------



## perplesso (19 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Vorrei riuscire a comunicargli questo mio "allontanamento", a cercare di capirne con lui il motivo, capire cosa sente lui, se i suoi sentimenti per me e il nostro rapporto per lui sono cambiati. Vorrei essere rassicurata, si, forse anche questo, sentire che sono sempre, per lui, la persona con cui vuole dividere il resto della sua vita. Anche se lo so, a volte c'è' bisogno di sentirselo dire. Io non so come parlargli, sto cercando di capirlo.
> Sono d'accordo con Fantastica, un marito non è un amico, a cui confidare ogni cosa. Credo che alcune cose debbano rimanere segregate in me.


Credi che sentirti confermare da tuo marito che tu sei la donna della sua vita, rimuova lo scombussolamento che ti ha provocato il collega?

mi paiono piani diversi


----------



## Gatta80 (19 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Credi che sentirti confermare da tuo marito che tu sei la donna della sua vita, rimuova lo scombussolamento che ti ha provocato il collega?
> 
> mi paiono piani diversi


Forse no. Io non voglio caricare mio marito di pesi e malesseri che non è giusto chsto e io scarichi su di lui. Ho vissuto questa "storia" ed è giusto che ora la rielabori da sola.
Riguardo all'altro, vorrei fosse chiaro che il mio dubbio non è se andarci a letto o meno, (le occasioni da parte di entrambi, tra l'altro, sono minime) è solo che interrompere così drasticamente i contatti mi fa star male, mi chiedo se sia la soluzione migliore, visto che dopo 20 giorni sto ancora così. In alcuni momenti mi sembra di realizzare che ho ancora bisogno della sua presenza nella mia vita, anche se marginale. O forse dovrei solo resistere di più, essere piu' forte, non buttare al vento i sacrifici fatti finora e cercare di dimenticarlo. Ma se non fossi ancora pronta a farlo??


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Forse no. Io non voglio caricare mio marito di pesi e malesseri che non è giusto chsto e io scarichi su di lui. Ho vissuto questa "storia" ed è giusto che ora la rielabori da sola.
> Riguardo all'altro, vorrei fosse chiaro che il mio dubbio non è se andarci a letto o meno, (le occasioni da parte di entrambi, tra l'altro, sono minime) è solo che interrompere così drasticamente i contatti mi fa star male, mi chiedo se sia la soluzione migliore, visto che dopo 20 giorni sto ancora così. In alcuni momenti mi sembra di realizzare che ho ancora bisogno della sua presenza nella mia vita, anche se marginale. O forse dovrei solo resistere di più, essere piu' forte, non buttare al vento i sacrifici fatti finora e cercare di dimenticarlo. *Ma se non fossi ancora pronta a farlo?*?


Non sei ancora pronta a farlo perchè, anche se magari non è un ragionamento che fai consapevolmente, pensi in un angolino della tua mente che potresti avere questa storia senza che tuo marito ne sappia nulla, secondo me.
Che poi è il ragionamento alla base di molti, se non tutti, i tradimenti.
Senti... io se fossi in te, ci parlerei con mio marito.
Non c'è bisogno di parlargli dell'altro, quello no.
Ma della confusione e dei dubbi sul vostro rapporto sì.
Perchè è il VOSTRO, non il tuo o il suo.
Non è che lo carichi dei tuoi malesseri: lo coinvolgi in una cosa che lo riguarda, eccome se lo riguarda.
I problemi della coppia si risolvono dentro alla coppia, secondo me.


----------



## zanna (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non sei ancora pronta a farlo perchè, anche se magari non è un ragionamento che fai consapevolmente, pensi in un angolino della tua mente che potresti avere questa storia senza che tuo marito ne sappia nulla, secondo me.
> Che poi è il ragionamento alla base di molti, se non tutti, i tradimenti.
> Senti... io se fossi in te, ci parlerei con mio marito.
> Non c'è bisogno di parlargli dell'altro, quello no.
> ...


:up::up: Finalmente un pò di chiarezza ... poi magari potresti pure scoprire che questa tua "confusione" era stata pure percepita pure da lui ... chissà!!!


----------



## Gatta80 (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non sei ancora pronta a farlo perchè, anche se magari non è un ragionamento che fai consapevolmente, pensi in un angolino della tua mente che potresti avere questa storia senza che tuo marito ne sappia nulla, secondo me.
> Che poi è il ragionamento alla base di molti, se non tutti, i tradimenti.
> Senti... io se fossi in te, ci parlerei con mio marito.
> Non c'è bisogno di parlargli dell'altro, quello no.
> ...


Non penso che potrei avere questa storia, mi chiedo se, in questo momento, non sia più giusto "viverla", il che non vuol dire chi sa cosa, vuol dire solo non interrompere così drasticamente i contatti con l'altro(cosa che pensavo mi aiutasse a sentirmi meglio, più serena, e invece mi fa stare male) ma lasciare che le cose vadano come devono andare. Non abbiamo molte occasioni per vederci, anzi pochissime.. vorrei, forse, solamente sapere che se abbiamo, entrambi, voglia di salutarci, anche solo per email o al telefono, possiamo farlo liberamente, senza i miei paletti.
Riguardo al parlare con mio marito.. non so da dove cominciare per non rendere tutto più "grave" di com'è. Io non ho dubbi su di lui, io amo tutto di lui, è l'uomo che voglio avere al mio fianco. Ma non riesco ad accettare serenamente che al momento ho bisogno anche dell'altro. Mi chiedo perchè. Vorrei accettarlo e vivere quest'esigenza finchè, magari, non si esaurirà da sola. Ma quando ho provato, a vivere questa relazione, non stavo comunque bene.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Non penso che potrei avere questa storia, mi chiedo se, in questo momento, non sia più giusto "viverla", il che non vuol dire chi sa cosa, vuol dire solo non interrompere così drasticamente i contatti con l'altro(cosa che pensavo mi aiutasse a sentirmi meglio, più serena, e invece mi fa stare male) ma lasciare che le cose vadano come devono andare. Non abbiamo molte occasioni per vederci, anzi pochissime.. vorrei, forse, solamente sapere che se abbiamo, entrambi, voglia di salutarci, anche solo per email o al telefono, possiamo farlo liberamente, senza i miei paletti.
> Riguardo al parlare con mio marito.. non so da dove cominciare per non rendere tutto più "grave" di com'è. Io non ho dubbi su di lui, io amo tutto di lui, è l'uomo che voglio avere al mio fianco. *Ma non riesco ad accettare serenamente che al momento ho bisogno anche dell'altro. Mi chiedo perchè.* *Vorrei accettarlo e vivere quest'esigenza finchè, magari, non si esaurirà da sola.* Ma quando ho provato, a vivere questa relazione, non stavo comunque bene.


perchè non vorresti che tuo marito vivesse una cosa simile, magari?
Perchè non lo ritieni coerente con quello che a te sembra giusto(per te ovviamente, non parlo di morali astratte)
Perchè se al posto tuo ci fosse tuo marito tu soffriresti al pensiero che lui abbia avuto bisogno di un'altra?
... poi... sul fatto di viverla fino a che si esaurisce da sola, non interrompendo i contatti ma senza fare chi sa cosa... te la racconti un po', secondo me.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non sei ancora pronta a farlo perchè, anche se magari non è un ragionamento che fai consapevolmente, pensi in un angolino della tua mente che potresti avere questa storia senza che tuo marito ne sappia nulla, secondo me.
> Che poi è il ragionamento alla base di molti, se non tutti, i tradimenti.
> Senti... io se fossi in te, ci parlerei con mio marito.
> *Non c'è bisogno di parlargli dell'altro, quello no.*
> ...



:up:


----------



## job (19 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Non penso che potrei avere questa storia, mi chiedo se, in questo momento, non sia più giusto "viverla", il che non vuol dire chi sa cosa, vuol dire solo non interrompere così drasticamente i contatti con l'altro(cosa che pensavo mi aiutasse a sentirmi meglio, più serena, e invece mi fa stare male) ma lasciare che le cose vadano come devono andare. Non abbiamo molte occasioni per vederci, anzi pochissime.. vorrei, forse, solamente sapere che se abbiamo, entrambi, voglia di salutarci, anche solo per email o al telefono, possiamo farlo liberamente, senza i miei paletti.
> Riguardo al parlare con mio marito.. non so da dove cominciare per non rendere tutto più "grave" di com'è. Io non ho dubbi su di lui, io amo tutto di lui, è l'uomo che voglio avere al mio fianco. Ma non riesco ad accettare serenamente che al momento ho bisogno anche dell'altro. Mi chiedo perchè. Vorrei accettarlo e vivere quest'esigenza finchè, magari, non si esaurirà da sola. Ma quando ho provato, a vivere questa relazione, non stavo comunque bene.


Ti sei avvicinata anche troppo al fuoco, adesso è difficile allontanarsi. 
Più hai contatti con lui e più difficile sarà in futuro.
Se hai tempo per struggerti di desiderio significa che hai troppo tempo libero. 
Tieni occupata la mente con qualcosa di importante, pensa a lavorare che dobbiamo alzare il PIL.
Resisti,  non puoi farti fregare dalla fregola e  dal narcisismo.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2014)

job ha detto:


> Ti sei avvicinata anche troppo al fuoco, adesso è difficile allontanarsi.
> Più hai contatti con lui e più difficile sarà in futuro.
> Se hai tempo per struggerti di desiderio significa che hai troppo tempo libero.
> Tieni occupata la mente con qualcosa di importante, pensa a lavorare che dobbiamo alzare il PIL.
> Resisti,  non puoi farti fregare dalla fregola e  dal narcisismo.


D'altronde uno che se chiama Job fa er lavoro suo...

pero' a voler vede', gattina comunque arza quarchecccosa....


----------



## danny (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non è che lo carichi dei tuoi malesseri: lo coinvolgi in una cosa che lo riguarda, eccome se lo riguarda.
> I problemi della coppia si risolvono dentro alla coppia, secondo me.


:up:


----------



## danny (19 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Non penso che potrei avere questa storia, *mi chiedo se, in questo momento, non sia più giusto "viverla*", il che non vuol dire chi sa cosa, vuol dire solo non interrompere così drasticamente i contatti con l'altro(cosa che pensavo mi aiutasse a sentirmi meglio, più serena, e invece mi fa stare male) ma lasciare che le cose vadano come devono andare. Non abbiamo molte occasioni per vederci, anzi pochissime..* vorrei, forse, solamente sapere che se abbiamo, entrambi, voglia di salutarci, anche solo per email o al telefono, possiamo farlo liberamente, senza i miei paletti.*
> Riguardo al parlare con mio marito.. non so da dove cominciare per non rendere tutto più "grave" di com'è. Io non ho dubbi su di lui, io amo tutto di lui, è l'uomo che voglio avere al mio fianco. Ma non riesco ad accettare serenamente che al momento ho bisogno anche dell'altro. Mi chiedo perchè.* Vorrei accettarlo e vivere quest'esigenza finchè, magari, non si esaurirà da sola*. Ma quando ho provato, a vivere questa relazione, non stavo comunque bene.


La solita storia... comincia sempre così... ci si danno dei limiti, poi si pensa che in fin dei conti qualcosina in più non sia poi tanto in più... e che comunque tutto avrà una scadenza.
E' l'inizio della fine. Non puoi affatto prevedere come si evolverà questa nuova storia in futuro, non lo puoi sapere prima. E sarà sempre tempo energia amore sottratti a tuo marito.
Tu vuoi vivere una passione che tuo marito non può più darti, per ovvie ragioni. Le relazioni stabili non danno emozioni, sono stabili non per niente. Danno amore, sicurezza, stabilità, affetto, futuro e tante altre cose.
Ma la passione la danno solo le cose nuove.
Solo che poi anche quelle nuove si evolvono e richiedono altre scelte...
E non è detto che non siano dolorose. Per te ma anche per gli altri.
Vedi tu. Gli strumenti per fare una scelta che non sia dettata solo dal tuo egoismo li hai.


----------



## perplesso (19 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Non penso che potrei avere questa storia, mi chiedo se, in questo momento, non sia più giusto "viverla", il che non vuol dire chi sa cosa, vuol dire solo non interrompere così drasticamente i contatti con l'altro(cosa che pensavo mi aiutasse a sentirmi meglio, più serena, e invece mi fa stare male) ma lasciare che le cose vadano come devono andare. Non abbiamo molte occasioni per vederci, anzi pochissime.. vorrei, forse, solamente sapere che se abbiamo, entrambi, voglia di salutarci, anche solo per email o al telefono, possiamo farlo liberamente, senza i miei paletti.
> Riguardo al parlare con mio marito.. non so da dove cominciare per non rendere tutto più "grave" di com'è. Io non ho dubbi su di lui, io amo tutto di lui, è l'uomo che voglio avere al mio fianco. Ma non riesco ad accettare serenamente che al momento ho bisogno anche dell'altro. Mi chiedo perchè. Vorrei accettarlo e vivere quest'esigenza finchè, magari, non si esaurirà da sola. Ma quando ho provato, a vivere questa relazione, non stavo comunque bene.


non stavi bene per via dei sensi di colpa.    normale,tu ami tuo marito.

Quest'altro t'intriga, per motivi che sai solo tu.    anzi,come si dice rudemente dalle mie parti,quest'uomo t'ha scopato la testa.  e ora continui più o meno consapevolmente a chiederti come potrebbe essere una relazione fisica con lui.

Se il sesso potrebbe essere appagante come il corteggiamento.

il miglior modo per levartelo dalla testa è capire che non vuoi lui in quanto lui,vuoi un uomo che ti faccia sentire come ti fa sentire lui.

ed è di questo modo di sentirti che dovresti parlare con tuo marito,ovviamente (come ha scritto Sbriciolata) senza accennare al collega,visto che sai che tuo marito è piuttosto geloso,mi par di capire.

Devi dare modo a tuo marito la possibilità di provarti che volendo può darti lui quello che cerchi.  solo se questo non fosse più possibile per N motivi,allora potrai cominciare a guardarti in giro.   sempre con prudenza e ricordandoti quali sono le priorità vere della tua vita.

Provare per credere


----------



## danny (19 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Devi dare modo a tuo marito la possibilità di provarti che volendo può darti lui quello che cerchi.  solo se questo non fosse più possibile per N motivi,allora potrai cominciare a guardarti in giro.   sempre con prudenza e ricordandoti quali sono le priorità vere della tua vita.
> 
> Provare per credere


Ma è impossibile... quando mai un marito può dare le cose che dà un amante?
Uno la stabilità e l'amore, l'altro la passione e l'emozione...
sono due cose ben diverse... e queste ultime sono legate solo alla novità, alla storia, alla situazione, non solo alla persona.
Andare in giro cercando persone che possano dare ad libitum questo è un'illusione che renderà precari tutti i rapporti.


----------



## sheldon (19 Febbraio 2014)

*sottovaluti il problema*

quando scrivi"*non so da dove cominciare per non rendere tutto più "grave" di com'è*",è gia piu' grave di come la pensi.
Se fosse successo l'inverso la penseresti in maniera diversa,considereresti l'accaduto molto grave e faresti bene,non è normale.
Senza parlare del collega e di quanto successo con lui, faresti bene a parlare con tuo marito di un momento particolare che stai attraversando,il semplice fatto che tu senta comunque la necessita' di continuare a sentire l'altro ti dovrebbe suonare come campanello di allarme.


----------



## perplesso (19 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma è impossibile... quando mai un marito può dare le cose che dà un amante?
> Uno la stabilità e l'amore, l'altro la passione e l'emozione...
> sono due cose ben diverse... e queste ultime sono legate solo alla novità, alla storia, alla situazione, non solo alla persona.
> Andare in giro cercando persone che possano dare ad libitum questo è un'illusione che renderà precari tutti i rapporti.


quell'uomo, te tu ancora 'un c'hai capito fava di ste cose.....

Qui stiamo parlando di assumersi le proprie responsabilità conseguenti alle scelte che si fanno.   quello che tu hai impedito di fare a tua moglie.  ma andremmo fuori tema a riprendere qui il discorso


----------



## danny (19 Febbraio 2014)

sheldon ha detto:


> quando scrivi"*non so da dove cominciare per non rendere tutto più "grave" di com'è*",è gia piu' grave di come la pensi.
> Se fosse successo l'inverso la penseresti in maniera diversa,considereresti l'accaduto molto grave e faresti bene,non è normale.
> Senza parlare del collega e di quanto successo con lui, faresti bene a parlare con tuo marito di un momento particolare che stai attraversando,il semplice fatto che tu senta comunque la necessita' di continuare a sentire l'altro ti dovrebbe suonare come campanello di allarme.



A me sembra di leggere in Gatta80 le stesse cose che mi dice mia moglie.
Che conseguenze ha avuto su di noi, quando io sono venuto a sapere della sua relazione già avviata?
Beh, su di me, disastrose.
Sono stato male, fiducia distrutta, autostima a zero, paura, paura, paura.
L'amore per lei mi ha fatto sopravvivere all'interno di una coppia a costo dell'amore per me, ma temo che quando questo mio stato di passione (negativa) finirà di trovare i cocci della nostra relazione.
Di rendermi conto per davvero che quella che amavo non è più la stessa persona che mi sforzo di conoscere adesso. E di chiedermi se mi piace ancora.
Gatta80 per uscirne fuori deve donare tutta se stessa al marito, aprirsi nei suoi pensieri più nascosti,  farlo partecipe il più possibile e in maniera da non fargli male dei dilemmi che sta vivendo.
NON MENTIRE. Soprattutto questo: non farsi mai trovare a raccontare bugie, anche fosse per indorare la pillola.
Non deve mai dare adito a dubbi, lasciar intravedere sospetti, deve essere un libro aperto. Deve chiedere l'aiuto di lui.
Se non lo farà... beh, l'evoluzione sarà quella di tutte le altre storie come questa, come la mia.
La loro storia crescerà, avranno bisogno di vedersi e sentirsi di più, un giorno il marito li scoprirà, ci saranno scenate e brutti momenti con il marito, Gatta80 per paura non racconterà nulla e si chiuderà in se stessa, il marito impazzirà per conoscere le cose o si sentirà umiliato, e di lì a poco si separeranno o ci saranno minacce in tal senso. Nel frattempo l'amante sarà sparito, per il timore di farsi coinvolgere in una relazione che non aveva previsto. Il rapporto tra moglie e marito sarà compromesso per lungo tempo, occorreranno mesi, anni, per ristabilire la fiducia e il dialogo, un arco di tempo che sembrerà interminabile in cui ci saranno pianti, litigate, silenzi, muri invalicabili dietro a cui nascondere i pensieri. E soprattutto nessun progetto insieme da portare avanti.
Tutto questo per accattare un po' di passione...


----------



## danny (19 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> quell'uomo, te tu ancora 'un c'hai capito fava di ste cose.....
> 
> Qui stiamo parlando di assumersi le proprie responsabilità conseguenti alle scelte che si fanno.   quello che tu hai impedito di fare a tua moglie.  ma andremmo fuori tema a riprendere qui il discorso


Le responsabiità... si hanno nei confronti delle persone con cui si hanno preso degli impegni, il marito, e con i figli, che pretendono di avere entrambi i genitori. Come lo pretendevo io da bambino, quando mio padre se ne andò con un'altra (che lo mollò dopo poco).
Mia moglie ha fatto una scelta, io non ho impedito nulla, è adulta e capace di prendere la giusta decisione per se stessa.
Lei doveva scegliere tra me e lui. E lo ha fatto. Prima invece si crogiolava in una non scelta obbligata. Tutti e due per avere stabilità sicurezza passione.
Togliendole però a me. Questo è solo egoismo: non si può pretendere tutto dalla vita senza pagarne le conseguenze.
Voleva una passione? Nessun problema: ma non stando con me. Non sottraendo gli spazi a me. Non facendomi soffrire.
Che poi lei abbia dei rimpianti... qualsiasi scelta è dolorosa. Ed è inevitabile che riaffiorino.
Se questo determinerà dei problemi in futuro, non posso dirlo ora.
Ma sono sicuro che qualunque strada si percorra, quando in una coppia si introduce un terzo, non si rafforza affatto l'unione coniugale.
Al limite, in alcuni casi, la fa sopravvivere, l'aiuta a andare avanti. Non è il caso di Gatta80.
Qui destabilizza e basta.


----------



## perplesso (19 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Le responsabiità... si hanno nei confronti delle persone con cui si ha preso un impegno, il marito, e con i figli, che pretendono di avere entrambi i genitori.
> Mia moglie ha fatto una scelta, io non ho impedito nulla, è adulta e capace di prendere la giusta decisione per se stessa.
> Lei poteva scegliere me o lui. E lo ha fatto. Prima invece era una non scelta. Tutti e due per avere stabilità sicurezza passione.
> Togliendole però a me. Questo è solo egoismo: non si può pretendere tutto dalla vita senza pagarne le conseguenze.
> ...



Tua moglie non ha mai avuto dubbi sul fatto che mai avrebbe scelto di stare con il ganzo.   tu questo proprio non riesci a capirlo.

Tu hai sofferto perchè tua moglie non ti ha detto "Danny c'ho quarcosa ar core me rode" ti ha chiesto direttamente di uscire a cena col ganzo.

Qui a Gatta stiamo dicendo,ognuno a suo modo,di fare quello che tua moglie non ha saputo/voluto fare con te, ovvero coinvolgerti in quello che le succedeva a livello emotivo.

i danni che fa il terzo sono dovuti all'inespresso tra i coniugi.   perchè il cuneo in cui si infila il terzo, quasi mai lo crea lui
lo crea la coppia


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Tua moglie non ha mai avuto dubbi sul fatto che mai avrebbe scelto di stare con il ganzo.   tu questo proprio non riesci a capirlo.
> 
> Tu hai sofferto perchè tua moglie non ti ha detto "Danny c'ho quarcosa ar core me rode" ti ha chiesto direttamente di uscire a cena col ganzo.
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Caciottina (19 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Tua moglie non ha mai avuto dubbi sul fatto che mai avrebbe scelto di stare con il ganzo.   tu questo proprio non riesci a capirlo.
> 
> Tu hai sofferto perchè tua moglie non ti ha detto "Danny c'ho quarcosa ar core me rode" ti ha chiesto direttamente di uscire a cena col ganzo.
> 
> ...


come anche pero sta alla coppia tappare il buco....non e' che solo perche hai un buco sulla barca lasci entrare l acqua a gogo'e poi affondi ....


----------



## danny (19 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Tua moglie non ha mai avuto dubbi sul fatto che mai avrebbe scelto di stare con il ganzo.   tu questo proprio non riesci a capirlo.
> 
> Tu hai sofferto perchè tua moglie non ti ha detto "Danny c'ho quarcosa ar core me rode" ti ha chiesto direttamente di uscire a cena col ganzo.
> 
> ...



No, no, perplesso: io ho sofferto per le balle che mi sono state raccontate, perché lei per vivere questa cosa con lui mi ha calpestato, e ancora adesso lei si riferisce a quel periodo come a una "sua storia", del tutto separata da me, come se mia moglie fosse una single e le sue decisioni con comportassero conseguenze su di me o su mia figlia. Il terzo non si infila perché c'è un inespresso nella coppia, ma perché un elemento della stessa sente una sua personale esigenza. Mia moglie questo me lo ha confessato: lei ha bisogno di conferme che io non le posso dare perché gliele ho già date. Lei sa che la amo, ma ha bisogno di un'altra persona che glielo dica. Questa è insicurezza, che sfocia in un profondo egoismo. Queste cose una coppia non può darle, come una coppia non può dare affatto le emozioni di una relazione clandestina, in cui possiamo anche inventarci una diversa personalità, recitare una componente del nostro io diversa da quella che conosce il marito e vivere una passione che non puoi trovare nel matrimonio.
Come pensi che mia moglie potesse coinvolgermi?
Spiegandomi giorno per giorno quello che sentiva?
Raccontandomi che aveva bisogno di uno che non fossi io che le dicesse che si era innamorato di lei?
Che la voleva scopare? Che le dicesse che era bella?
Queste cose da me le ha. Ma non bastano per chi è insicuro di se stesso.
E addebita le proprie insicurezza non a se stesso ma alla coppia, che è come dare la colpa all'altro.


----------



## erab (19 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> No, no, perplesso: io ho sofferto per le balle che mi sono state raccontate, perché lei per vivere questa cosa con lui mi ha calpestato, e ancora adesso lei si riferisce a quel periodo come a una "sua storia", del tutto separata da me, come se mia moglie fosse una single e le sue decisioni con comportassero conseguenze su di me o su mia figlia. Il terzo non si infila perché c'è un inespresso nella coppia, ma perché un elemento della stessa sente una sua personale esigenza. Mia moglie questo me lo ha confessato:* lei ha bisogno di conferme che io non le posso dare perché gliele ho già date. Lei sa che la amo, ma ha bisogno di un'altra persona che glielo dica.* Questa è insicurezza, che sfocia in un profondo egoismo. Queste cose una coppia non può darle, come una coppia non può dare affatto le emozioni di una relazione clandestina, in cui possiamo anche inventarci una diversa personalità, recitare una componente del nostro io diversa da quella che conosce il marito e vivere una passione che non puoi trovare nel matrimonio.
> Come pensi che mia moglie potesse coinvolgermi?
> Spiegandomi giorno per giorno quello che sentiva?
> Raccontandomi che aveva bisogno di uno che non fossi io che le dicesse che si era innamorato di lei?
> ...


Scusa..... fammi capire..... ti ha praticamente detto che ricapiterà quello che è già successo?
Mi sto sbagliando vero?
Ho capito male io.....!?


----------



## Caciottina (19 Febbraio 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Scusa..... fammi capire..... ti ha praticamente detto che ricapiterà quello che è già successo?
> Mi sto sbagliando vero?
> Ho capito male io.....!?


quando cambierai la regola numero 4 non sara' mai troppo tardi 
penso che tu abbia capito bene invece, e' Danny che non ha capito quello che scritto.


----------



## erab (19 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> quando cambierai la regola numero 4 non sara' mai troppo tardi
> penso che tu abbia capito bene invece, e' Danny che non ha capito quello che scritto.


Solo perché me lo chiedi tu...


----------



## Caciottina (19 Febbraio 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Solo perché me lo chiedi tu...



wowwwwww fico 
e' anche esteticamente piu lineare 

basta che rispecchi anche le tue volonta'... 

a me va bene anche Triple Cena o John H


----------



## erab (19 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> wowwwwww fico
> e' anche esteticamente piu lineare
> 
> basta che rispecchi anche le tue volonta'...
> ...


a me basterebbe che le cose per Danny si sistemassero


----------



## perplesso (19 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> No, no, perplesso: io ho sofferto per le balle che mi sono state raccontate, perché lei per vivere questa cosa con lui mi ha calpestato, e ancora adesso lei si riferisce a quel periodo come a una "sua storia", del tutto separata da me, come se mia moglie fosse una single e le sue decisioni con comportassero conseguenze su di me o su mia figlia. Il terzo non si infila perché c'è un inespresso nella coppia, ma perché un elemento della stessa sente una sua personale esigenza. Mia moglie questo me lo ha confessato: lei ha bisogno di conferme che io non le posso dare perché gliele ho già date. Lei sa che la amo, ma ha bisogno di un'altra persona che glielo dica. Questa è insicurezza, che sfocia in un profondo egoismo. Queste cose una coppia non può darle, come una coppia non può dare affatto le emozioni di una relazione clandestina, in cui possiamo anche inventarci una diversa personalità, recitare una componente del nostro io diversa da quella che conosce il marito e vivere una passione che non puoi trovare nel matrimonio.
> Come pensi che mia moglie potesse coinvolgermi?
> Spiegandomi giorno per giorno quello che sentiva?
> Raccontandomi che aveva bisogno di uno che non fossi io che le dicesse che si era innamorato di lei?
> ...


Danny.......BEEEEEEP di un BEEEEEEEP.    sono MESI che ti stiamo dicendo che tua moglie ha capito di non voler più essere monogama.     e che sei TU che deve decidere se sta cosa la puoi reggere o meno.

Coinvolgerti in quello che le capita significa nel tuo caso una cosa del tipo "senti,io di esserti fedele mi sono scocciata.   Cercherò di essere prudente e non ho alcuna intenzione di andarmene con chicchessia,ai miei doveri di madre non vengo meno,ma sappi che nello spazio e nel tempo che d'ora in avanti dedicherò a me stessa potrebbero entrarci altre donne ed altri uomini.   Vedi tu se accettare la cosa"

Non so veramente come meglio spiegartelo



erab ha detto:


> Scusa..... fammi capire..... ti ha praticamente detto che ricapiterà quello che è già successo?
> Mi sto sbagliando vero?
> Ho capito male io.....!?


io aprirei le scommesse sul fatto che stia già ricapitando,solo che stavolta la moglie si farà più furba e se ne starà ben zitta.



miss acacia ha detto:


> come anche pero sta alla coppia tappare il buco....non e' che solo perche hai un buco sulla barca lasci entrare l acqua a gogo'e poi affondi ....


sì,ma il buco lo puoi tappare solo se lo individui,,se continui a girare come una trottola senza guardare da dove entras l'acqua,allora sì che affondi


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Febbraio 2014)

erab ha detto:


> a me basterebbe che le cose per Danny si sistemassero


temo che, fino a che accredita risposte tipo: 'avevo bisogno di conferme', sia durissima.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> wowwwwww fico
> e' anche esteticamente piu lineare
> 
> basta che rispecchi anche le tue volonta'...
> ...


Lo dovrai aspetta' per un bel pezzo,pero'...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (19 Febbraio 2014)

erab ha detto:


> a me basterebbe che le cose per Danny si sistemassero



io non penso.
penso che andranno avanti cosi.
Lui e' un grande uomo secondo me.
Ama la sua donna piu di qualsiasi altra cosa.
Glielo dimostra, e non l ha forzata a fare nulla. Accetta, anzi ha accettato panzon che si e' messo in mezzo e le ha lsciato spazio tempo e modo non di viversi questa cosa, ma valutare se ne valesse davvero la pena.
L ha aspettata ha provato a capirla, ha sofferto in silenzio ed e' un padre premuroso e responsabile.
Lei invece restera' la bambina di sempre......
Io, se sentissi qualche esigenza, sono abbastanza sicura che si limiterebbe ad un approccio corteggiatuivo di qualche uomo affascinante, senza andare al sodo. Ma se sentissi l esigenza di sentirmi dire Ti amo da qualcun altro...be', non ci vuole un genio. 
Non aborro l idea di un incontro con uno sconosciuto, aborro e trovo vomitatevole l idea che qualcuno che non sia Quello mi dica Ti amo....
Inoltre lei e' stata chiara: quello che mi dai non vi va piu bene....
non so davvero cosa altro ci sia da dire.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> No, no, perplesso: io ho sofferto per le balle che mi sono state raccontate, perché lei per vivere questa cosa con lui mi ha calpestato, e ancora adesso lei si riferisce a quel periodo come a una "sua storia", del tutto separata da me, come se mia moglie fosse una single e le sue decisioni con comportassero conseguenze su di me o su mia figlia. Il terzo non si infila perché c'è un inespresso nella coppia, ma perché un elemento della stessa sente una sua personale esigenza. Mia moglie questo me lo ha confessato: lei ha bisogno di conferme che io non le posso dare perché gliele ho già date. Lei sa che la amo, ma ha bisogno di un'altra persona che glielo dica. Questa è insicurezza, che sfocia in un profondo egoismo. Queste cose una coppia non può darle, come una coppia non può dare affatto le emozioni di una relazione clandestina, in cui possiamo anche inventarci una diversa personalità, recitare una componente del nostro io diversa da quella che conosce il marito e vivere una passione che non puoi trovare nel matrimonio.
> Come pensi che mia moglie potesse coinvolgermi?
> Spiegandomi giorno per giorno quello che sentiva?
> Raccontandomi che aveva bisogno di uno che non fossi io che le dicesse che si era innamorato di lei?
> ...


Ragasso...segui il labiale....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

una mutanda nun te la sfili per avere conferme d'esse ancora piacente e seducente, ma perche' te parte la fregola, che e' ben altro...

ti e' chiaro?...nun me fa' ripetere...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Lo dovrai aspetta' per un bel pezzo,pero'...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


eh.....tanto il mio preferite oresta Brock Lesnar....lui lo aspetto anche tutta la vita.....
l ho quasi toccato l ultima volta a raw.......stavo svenendo


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> eh.....tanto il mio preferite oresta Brock Lesnar....lui lo aspetto anche tutta la vita.....
> l ho quasi toccato l ultima volta a raw.......stavo svenendo


Minchia che brutto...ahahah...me fanno schifo uguale ma Cena e' mejo...aripijate....:mrgreen:

Cmq solo perche' John Holmes e' dipartito, mica perche' nun te considera...anzi...:mrgreen:


----------



## erab (19 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io non penso.
> penso che andranno avanti cosi.
> Lui e' un grande uomo secondo me.
> Ama la sua donna piu di qualsiasi altra cosa.
> ...


Infatti vorrei che Danny capisse che amarsi vale più sia di amare che di essere amati e che potrebbe
essere più felice senza di lei


----------



## Caciottina (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Minchia che brutto...ahahah...me fanno schifo uguale ma Cena e' mejo...aripijate....:mrgreen:
> 
> Cmq solo perche' John Holmes e' dipartito, mica perche' nun te considera...anzi...:mrgreen:


vabbe ma mica mi piace fisicamente.....e' fortissimo quello si...
e poi stermy adorato.....che c entra john holmes?


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> vabbe ma mica mi piace fisicamente.....e' fortissimo quello si...
> e poi stermy adorato.....che c entra john holmes?


Hai scritto un John H. ....io solo quello conoscevo...allora Kikazze'?...


----------



## Caciottina (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Hai scritto un John H. ....io solo quello conoscevo...allora Kikazze'?...


ma il novellista ?
ma no cosa dico...tu stai a pensa al pornoattore.....shame on you stermy, shame on you


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma il novellista ?
> ma no cosa dico...tu stai a pensa al pornoattore.....shame on you stermy, shame on you


#antipatica......cacarella per 1 mese...vai, va'...


----------



## Caciottina (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> #antipatica......cacarella per 1 mese...vai, va'...


ndo vado? pensavo avessimo detto: con la pioggia o col sereno, domani.......gia ti sei sscordato?
shame on you, davero....


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ndo vado? pensavo avessimo detto: con la pioggia o col sereno, domani.......gia ti sei sscordato?
> shame on you, davero....


E scusa, c'ho la segretaria in ferie...

potevi fa' un giro su feissbuk pe' ricordarme...ahahah


----------



## Caciottina (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E scusa, c'ho la segretaria in ferie...
> 
> potevi fa' un giro su feissbuk pe' ricordarme...ahahah



ma pensa....io manco lo uso faccialibro.non ce l ho....
in compenso ho le videocasette dell albero azzurro e dodo'


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma pensa....io manco lo uso faccialibro.non ce l ho....
> in compenso ho le videocasette dell albero azzurro e dodo'


bimbina e sai dove te le puoi infilare?....
ner videoregistratore...ov cors'...:rotfl:

ma allora come rimaniamo?...devo aspetta' che cresci na' decina d'anni?....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> bimbina e sai dove te le puoi infilare?....
> ner videoregistratore...ov cors'...:rotfl:
> 
> ma allora come rimaniamo?...devo aspetta' che cresci na' decina d'anni?....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



no puoi abusare di me anche adesso....fammi solo metter qualcosa di sexy...

tu porta il necesser (ne famo un paio prima, poi consumiamo)


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no puoi abusare di me anche adesso....fammi solo metter qualcosa di sexy...
> 
> tu porta il necesser (ne famo un paio prima, poi consumiamo)


ma poj pure evita' de metterte quarcosa de sexy....

nun me serve....poi me dici...


----------



## Caciottina (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma poj pure evita' de metterte quarcosa de sexy....
> 
> nun me serve....poi me dici...




senti tu avrai pure 70,000 anni io ne ho solo 26 e voglio vestrimi porca in queste situazioni, saro' libera o no???
non sono diventata maggiorenne cosi, per la gloria degli altri......uffa


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> senti tu avrai pure 70,000 anni io ne ho solo 26 e voglio vestrimi porca in queste situazioni, saro' libera o no???
> non sono diventata maggiorenne cosi, per la gloria degli altri......uffa


vabbe', se insisti....


----------



## Caciottina (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> vabbe', se insisti....


guarda che lo dico anche per il tuo bene.....

ah.....
oops....
ma nooooo...
ah si.....
giusto....
sei tu quello che ieri diceva quelle cose, e io invece dicevo quelle altre, sulla tuta anticopula....
metto quella aspetta....


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> guarda che lo dico anche per il tuo bene.....
> 
> ah.....
> oops....
> ...


ma dico io, nun te poj vesti' normale?...no?...

co' la paghetta solo in tuta te tocca sta'?...


----------



## Caciottina (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma dico io, nun te poj vesti' normale?...no?...
> 
> co' la paghetta solo in tuta te tocca sta'?...


bom...
son nuda...tutto alla merce' e in bella vista...
sarai soddisfatto immaginossi...


----------



## Gatta80 (19 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> La solita storia... comincia sempre così... ci si danno dei limiti, poi si pensa che in fin dei conti qualcosina in più non sia poi tanto in più... e che comunque tutto avrà una scadenza.
> E' l'inizio della fine. Non puoi affatto prevedere come si evolverà questa nuova storia in futuro, non lo puoi sapere prima. E sarà sempre tempo energia amore sottratti a tuo marito.
> Tu vuoi vivere una passione che tuo marito non può più darti, per ovvie ragioni. Le relazioni stabili non danno emozioni, sono stabili non per niente. Danno amore, sicurezza, stabilità, affetto, futuro e tante altre cose.
> Ma la passione la danno solo le cose nuove.
> ...


Si sarà tempo e amore ed energia sottratte a mio marito, ma mi accorgo che, anche stando lontana dall'altro, sto continuando a sottrargli energia e tempo, perché' il mio pensiero continua ad essere li', non riesco ad accantonar lo, a voltare pagina, veramente.


----------



## Diletta (19 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Si sarà tempo e amore ed energia sottratte a mio marito, ma mi accorgo che, anche stando lontana dall'altro, sto continuando a sottrargli energia e tempo, perché' il mio pensiero continua ad essere li', non riesco ad accantonar lo, a voltare pagina, veramente.



Perché è una ventata di aria fresca e nuova, te l'ha spiegato così bene Danny.
Ma finché resta solo un pensiero sei ancora in salvo e lo è anche il tuo matrimonio.
Non concretizzarlo che hai tanto da perdere e molto poco da guadagnare e quel poco è effimero e di scarso valore.


----------



## erab (19 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Si sarà tempo e amore ed energia sottratte a mio marito, ma mi accorgo che, anche stando lontana dall'altro, sto continuando a sottrargli energia e tempo, perché' il mio pensiero continua ad essere li', non riesco ad accantonar lo, a voltare pagina, veramente.


Esattamente come smettere di fumare.
Ero arrivato a dirmi che se non fumavo tossivo.
Tu non puoi non dire a tuo marito quello che sta succedendo, se lo
consideri un problema solo tuo, un qualcosa che non lo riguarda, allora
lo stai già tradendo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Febbraio 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Esattamente come smettere di fumare.
> Ero arrivato a dirmi che se non fumavo tossivo.
> Tu non puoi non dire a tuo marito quello che sta succedendo, se lo
> consideri un problema solo tuo, un qualcosa che non lo riguarda, allora
> lo stai già tradendo.


quotone


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> bom...
> son nuda...tutto alla merce' e in bella vista...
> sarai soddisfatto immaginossi...


ennunsevede 'gnente...vai piu' vicino alla finestra...























e buttate....


----------



## Gatta80 (19 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> non stavi bene per via dei sensi di colpa.    normale,tu ami tuo marito.
> 
> Quest'altro t'intriga, per motivi che sai solo tu.    anzi,come si dice rudemente dalle mie parti,quest'uomo t'ha scopato la testa.  e ora continui più o meno consapevolmente a chiederti come potrebbe essere una relazione fisica con lui.
> 
> ...


Perplesso io la penso come Danny su questo, una relazione stabile ti da altro (moltissimo) di diverso rispetto ad una relazione extra. Si tratta "solo", come scrivi, di individuare le proprie priorità' e metterle al centro, facendo una scelta, rimanendo coerenti con essa e rinunciando a qualcosa. 
Ma e' dura, a volte.. ci sono giorni in cui è' più' dura, e vedere l'altro rende tutto più' complicato. Temo di perderlo, e che se volessi tornare indietro, lui potrebbe non esserci più'. Il che forse sarebbe la mia salvezza. Ma so già' che ci starei male.
La curiosità' di come sarebbe una relazione fisica con lui c'è', non lo nego, ma non è prioritaria, io sento proprio il bisogno di mantenere un legame con lui, e non ne comprendo il motivo profondo, e vero. A volte la mia sembra un'ossessione, che va contro ogni razionalità', c'è' una lotta in me che non puoi neanche immaginare: una me che mi dice una cosa, un'altra che mi impone la scelta opposta. Per darti/vi un'idea: oggi gli ho scritto ed inviato 4 email; ogni volta che ne inviavo una, la voce sensata e razionale dentro di me mi diceva: ma che cz fai?? Torni indietro e butti al vento il percorso fatto finora?? E, avendo la sua password, sono entrata e l'ho cancellata. così' per 4 volte. Per me e' follia, non mi riconosco più', non sono in grado di prendere una decisione, neanche di capire se voglio inviar gliela o no questa email...


----------



## Caciottina (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ennunsevede 'gnente...vai piu' vicino alla finestra...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mortacci stracci.....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Tua moglie non ha mai avuto dubbi sul fatto che mai avrebbe scelto di stare con il ganzo.   tu questo proprio non riesci a capirlo.
> 
> Tu hai sofferto perchè tua moglie non ti ha detto "Danny c'ho quarcosa ar core me rode" ti ha chiesto direttamente di uscire a cena col ganzo.
> 
> ...


:applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## perplesso (19 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Perplesso io la penso come Danny su questo, una relazione stabile ti da altro (moltissimo) di diverso rispetto ad una relazione extra. Si tratta "solo", come scrivi, di individuare le proprie priorità' e metterle al centro, facendo una scelta, rimanendo coerenti con essa e rinunciando a qualcosa.
> Ma e' dura, a volte.. ci sono giorni in cui è' più' dura, e vedere l'altro rende tutto più' complicato. Temo di perderlo, e che se volessi tornare indietro, lui potrebbe non esserci più'. Il che forse sarebbe la mia salvezza. Ma so già' che ci starei male.
> La curiosità' di come sarebbe una relazione fisica con lui c'è', non lo nego, ma non è prioritaria, io sento proprio il bisogno di mantenere un legame con lui, e non ne comprendo il motivo profondo, e vero. A volte la mia sembra un'ossessione, che va contro ogni razionalità', c'è' una lotta in me che non puoi neanche immaginare: una me che mi dice una cosa, un'altra che mi impone la scelta opposta. Per darti/vi un'idea: oggi gli ho scritto ed inviato 4 email; ogni volta che ne inviavo una, la voce sensata e razionale dentro di me mi diceva: ma che cz fai?? Torni indietro e butti al vento il percorso fatto finora?? E, avendo la sua password, sono entrata e l'ho cancellata. così' per 4 volte. Per me e' follia, non mi riconosco più', non sono in grado di prendere una decisione, neanche di capire se voglio inviar gliela o no questa email...


Vedi? a te manca lui perchè in lui vedi l'uomo che ti ha scossa.    Fai lo sforzo intellettuale di chiederti....ma cosa mi ha scossa così tanto di lui da farmi sentire così?   

se come penso quello che ti ha scossa è il suo modo di approcciarti,il come ti fa sentire.....allora il problema è in te.

Rispondi a questa domanda: se domani incontri un uomo Y che ti approccia allo stesso modo,ti parla allo stesso modo,ti fa capire che vuole da te quello che vuole il tuo collega.....tu come potresti reagire?


----------



## Diletta (19 Febbraio 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Esattamente come smettere di fumare.
> Ero arrivato a dirmi che se non fumavo tossivo.
> Tu non puoi non dire a tuo marito quello che sta succedendo, se lo
> consideri un problema solo tuo, un qualcosa che non lo riguarda, allora
> *lo stai già tradendo.*




...e però, non esageriamo!!


----------



## Gatta80 (19 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Danny.......BEEEEEEP di un BEEEEEEEP.    sono MESI che ti stiamo dicendo che tua moglie ha capito di non voler più essere monogama.     e che sei TU che deve decidere se sta cosa la puoi reggere o meno.
> 
> Coinvolgerti in quello che le capita significa nel tuo caso una cosa del tipo "senti,io di esserti fedele mi sono scocciata.   Cercherò di essere prudente e non ho alcuna intenzione di andarmene con chicchessia,ai miei doveri di madre non vengo meno,ma sappi che nello spazio e nel tempo che d'ora in avanti dedicherò a me stessa potrebbero entrarci altre donne ed altri uomini.   Vedi tu se accettare la cosa"
> 
> ...


Io il "buco" non riesco ad individuarlo, ho tanti pensieri che mi passano in testa, cambiamenti che dovrei iniziare a considerare, a partire da me stessa, ma poi.. finisco con il rimanere immobile, non so da dove iniziare. Così come il dialogo con mio marito, non saprei neanche da dove iniziare. Sarà' che c'è' sempre stata intesa, siamo sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda su moltissime cose..non abbiamo mai avuto la necessità' di "analizzarci", analizzare il nostro rapporto. Cominciare a farlo, ora, se non lo si è' mai fatto, e' difficile. Metteteci poi che lui è restio alle discussioni, alle analisi, un po' per carattere, un po' per pigrizia.


----------



## perplesso (19 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Io il "buco" non riesco ad individuarlo, ho tanti pensieri che mi passano in testa, cambiamenti che dovrei iniziare a considerare, a partire da me stessa, ma poi.. finisco con il rimanere immobile, non so da dove iniziare. Così come il dialogo con mio marito, non saprei neanche da dove iniziare. Sarà' che c'è' sempre stata intesa, siamo sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda su moltissime cose..non abbiamo mai avuto la necessità' di "analizzarci", analizzare il nostro rapporto. Cominciare a farlo, ora, se non lo si è' mai fatto, e' difficile. Metteteci poi che lui è restio alle discussioni, alle analisi, un po' per carattere, un po' per pigrizia.


io posso ipotizzare un punto di partenza,ma dovresti rispondere alla domanda che ti ho fatto qualche post indietro


----------



## lolapal (19 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Tua moglie non ha mai avuto dubbi sul fatto che mai avrebbe scelto di stare con il ganzo.   tu questo proprio non riesci a capirlo.
> 
> Tu hai sofferto perchè tua moglie non ti ha detto "Danny c'ho quarcosa ar core me rode" ti ha chiesto direttamente di uscire a cena col ganzo.
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo. :smile:


----------



## Diletta (19 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Perplesso io la penso come Danny su questo, una relazione stabile ti da altro (moltissimo) di diverso rispetto ad una relazione extra. Si tratta "solo", come scrivi, di individuare le proprie priorità' e metterle al centro, *facendo una scelta*, rimanendo coerenti con essa e rinunciando a qualcosa.
> *Ma e' dura, a volte..* ci sono giorni in cui è' più' dura, e vedere l'altro rende tutto più' complicato. Temo di perderlo, e che se volessi tornare indietro, lui potrebbe non esserci più'. Il che forse sarebbe la mia salvezza. Ma so già' che ci starei male.
> La curiosità' di come sarebbe una relazione fisica con lui c'è', non lo nego, ma non è prioritaria, io sento proprio il bisogno di mantenere un legame con lui, e non ne comprendo il motivo profondo, e vero. A volte la mia sembra un'ossessione, che va contro ogni razionalità', c'è' una lotta in me che non puoi neanche immaginare: una me che mi dice una cosa, un'altra che mi impone la scelta opposta. Per darti/vi un'idea: oggi gli ho scritto ed inviato 4 email; ogni volta che ne inviavo una, la voce sensata e razionale dentro di me mi diceva: ma che cz fai?? Torni indietro e butti al vento il percorso fatto finora?? E, avendo la sua password, sono entrata e l'ho cancellata. così' per 4 volte. Per me e' follia, non mi riconosco più', non sono in grado di prendere una decisione, neanche di capire se voglio inviar gliela o no questa email...



Brava: le priorità e la scelta da fare!
Spesso è dura, non solo a volte...ma vedila come una sfida per te stessa, per misurare la tua forza d'animo.
Pensa a come ti sentirai bene quando penserai "...l'ho scampata bella e tutto per merito mio!!"
Ma non ci si rende conto di come è la vita dopo che si scopre un tradimento...se solo la immaginassi, fuggiresti a gambe levate dall'oggetto di tentazione.
Dopo non venire a piangere qui lacrime di coccodrillo ok?


----------



## Gatta80 (19 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Vedi? a te manca lui perchè in lui vedi l'uomo che ti ha scossa.    Fai lo sforzo intellettuale di chiederti....ma cosa mi ha scossa così tanto di lui da farmi sentire così?
> 
> se come penso quello che ti ha scossa è il suo modo di approcciarti,il come ti fa sentire.....allora il problema è in te.
> 
> Rispondi a questa domanda: se domani incontri un uomo Y che ti approccia allo stesso modo,ti parla allo stesso modo,ti fa capire che vuole da te quello che vuole il tuo collega.....tu come potresti reagire?


Non lo so, credo che ad avermi scossa, oltre, ovviamente, all'attrazione fisica, sia stata la voglia, il desiderio di riprovare certe emozioni. Poi sicuramente i suoi modi, come mi fa sentire. 
Non so risponderti alla domanda sull'uomo Y.. al momento credo di non essere aperta a nessun' altro, l'uomo X mi ha presa completamente.


----------



## lolapal (19 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> No, no, perplesso: io ho sofferto per le balle che mi sono state raccontate, perché lei per vivere questa cosa con lui mi ha calpestato, e ancora adesso lei si riferisce a quel periodo come a una "sua storia", del tutto separata da me, come se mia moglie fosse una single e le sue decisioni con comportassero conseguenze su di me o su mia figlia. Il terzo non si infila perché c'è un inespresso nella coppia, ma perché un elemento della stessa sente una sua personale esigenza. Mia moglie questo me lo ha confessato: *lei ha bisogno di conferme che io non le posso dare perché gliele ho già date. Lei sa che la amo, ma ha bisogno di un'altra persona che glielo dica.* Questa è insicurezza, che sfocia in un profondo egoismo. Queste cose una coppia non può darle, come una coppia non può dare affatto le emozioni di una relazione clandestina, in cui possiamo anche inventarci una diversa personalità, recitare una componente del nostro io diversa da quella che conosce il marito e vivere una passione che non puoi trovare nel matrimonio.
> Come pensi che mia moglie potesse coinvolgermi?
> Spiegandomi giorno per giorno quello che sentiva?
> Raccontandomi che aveva bisogno di uno che non fossi io che le dicesse che si era innamorato di lei?
> ...


Sul neretto: eeeehhh!?!?!?! 
Mi dispiace, danny. Io che amo mio profondamente marito ho sempre, SEMPRE, sentito l'esigenza che lui mi confermasse di amarmi, che LUI amasse ME e non un generico essere amata da quello che passa per la strada...
Anche nel momento in cui l'altro mi aveva fatto perdere la testa, io NON cercavo qualcuno che mi dicesse di amarmi.
Mio marito mi ama, ne sono sicura, ma io ho bisogno di sentirmelo dire da LUI non da un ALTRO.


----------



## lolapal (19 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> come anche pero sta alla coppia tappare il buco....non e' che solo perche hai un buco sulla barca lasci entrare l acqua a gogo'e poi affondi ....


Certo che no, non bisogna far entrare l'acqua, bisogno trovare insieme, nella coppia, una strategia per fare meno danni possibili, sempre che si vuole tenere la barca a galla insieme. Nascondere all'altro che c'è un buco nella sua stessa barca è sbagliato comunque...

:smile:


----------



## Gatta80 (19 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sul neretto: eeeehhh!?!?!?!
> Mi dispiace, danny. Io che amo mio profondamente marito ho sempre, SEMPRE, sentito l'esigenza che lui mi confermasse di amarmi, che LUI amasse ME e non un generico essere amata da quello che passa per la strada...
> Anche nel momento in cui l'altro mi aveva fatto perdere la testa, io NON cercavo qualcuno che mi dicesse di amarmi.
> Mio marito mi ama, ne sono sicura, ma io ho bisogno di sentirmelo dire da LUI non da un ALTRO.


Sono d'accordo con Lola, Danny. In questo non vedo somiglianze con tua moglie. Io dall'altro non ho mai voluto dichiarazioni d'amore. Avvertivo il suo affetto, e questo mi faceva piacere, cosi' come mi piaceva sentirmi desiderata. Ma non ho mai provato il desiderio di sentirmi dire ti amo.


----------



## Diletta (19 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Io il "buco" non riesco ad individuarlo, ho tanti pensieri che mi passano in testa, cambiamenti che dovrei iniziare a considerare, a partire da me stessa, ma poi.. finisco con il rimanere immobile, non so da dove iniziare. Così come il dialogo con mio marito, non saprei neanche da dove iniziare. Sarà' che c'è' sempre stata intesa, siamo sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda su moltissime cose..non abbiamo mai avuto la necessità' di "analizzarci", analizzare il nostro rapporto. Cominciare a farlo, ora, se non lo si è' mai fatto, e' difficile. Metteteci poi che *lui è restio alle discussioni, alle analisi, un po' per carattere, un po' per pigrizia.*




Ma tra tutti quelli che conosco non ce n'è uno che sia così incline alle analisi e alle introspezioni, tanto care invece a noi donne.
E scusatemi se ne faccio un problema di genere, ma le cose stanno così, con i doverosi distinguo ovviamente.
Quindi, il mio consiglio è: ascoltarti e ascoltarti ancora e ancora, fino alla nausea e fino a risolvere la questione principale da sola che è: viverti la tua emozionante evasione o lasciarla perdere?
Questo dipende da te, tuo marito può farci poco.
Solo dopo che ti sei schiarita le idee puoi chiedere il suo aiuto per farti sentire come desideri e per approfondire il dialogo su di voi.


----------



## perplesso (19 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Non lo so, credo che ad avermi scossa, oltre, ovviamente, all'attrazione fisica, sia stata la voglia, il desiderio di riprovare certe emozioni. Poi sicuramente i suoi modi, come mi fa sentire.
> Non so risponderti alla domanda sull'uomo Y.. al momento credo di non essere aperta a nessun' altro, l'uomo X mi ha presa completamente.


ti ha presa perchè ora stai idealizzando,visto che non avete "consumato il tradimento" e ti stai facendo mille film in testa su quello che avrebbe potuto essere.

Per questo scrivi e cancelli tutte quelle mail.     guarda,se non ti avesse fatto tutti quei discorsi assurdi sull'amante a vita ti direi persino di toglierti lo sfizio,perchè l'idealizzazione questa storia potrebbe fare ancora più danni del seppellirla così.

Solo che se cedi ora poi come ne esci?   prova a tenere duro ancora qualche giorno,vediamo se la bolla si sgonfia.

Ma se come intuisco il punto è il TUO desiderio di rivivere certe emozioni ed il fatto di esserti scoperta ricettiva verso un certo modo di corteggiare....forse hai trovato la risposta al perchè non riesci a togliertelo dalla testa.

Il fatto che continui ad essere recalcitrante all'idea di parlare del tuo stato d'animo con tuo marito mi fa sospettare che una decisione ancorchè inconsapevole di quello che vuoi, tu l'abbia presa


----------



## Gatta80 (19 Febbraio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Brava: le priorità e la scelta da fare!
> Spesso è dura, non solo a volte...ma vedila come una sfida per te stessa, per misurare la tua forza d'animo.
> Pensa a come ti sentirai bene quando penserai "...l'ho scampata bella e tutto per merito mio!!"
> Ma non ci si rende conto di come è la vita dopo che si scopre un tradimento...se solo la immaginassi, fuggiresti a gambe levate dall'oggetto di tentazione.
> Dopo non venire a piangere qui lacrime di coccodrillo ok?


infatti la vedo proprio così', una sfida per me stessa. È' per questo che quando sto per cedere la vivo come una sconfitta. Quando arriverà' quel momento??? Il momento in cui guarderò alle mie spalle e dirò: l'ho scampata bella! Perché tarda ad arrivare.. e io faccio fatica a guardare avanti..
Sono pochi 20 giorni di lontananza, forse. Ma il problema e' che mi sembra di rimanere sempre immobile, di non fare progressi. Lui è ogni mattina li, e io ho ogni mattina voglia di vederlo.


----------



## lolapal (19 Febbraio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma tra tutti quelli che conosco non ce n'è uno che sia così incline alle analisi e alle introspezioni, tanto care invece a noi donne.
> E scusatemi se ne faccio un problema di genere, ma le cose stanno così, con i doverosi distinguo ovviamente.
> Quindi, il mio consiglio è: ascoltarti e ascoltarti ancora e ancora, fino alla nausea e fino a risolvere la questione principale da sola che è: viverti la tua emozionante evasione o lasciarla perdere?
> Questo dipende da te, tuo marito può farci poco.
> Solo dopo che ti sei schiarita le idee puoi chiedere il suo aiuto per farti sentire come desideri e per approfondire il dialogo su di voi.


Mi dispiace, Diletta, ma non sono d'accordo.
A parte la propensione o meno ad analizzare riferita al genere (vero è che noi donne tendiamo a pensare troppo), la coppia si realizza in due e i problemi si risolvono in due, anche problemi di questo tipo.
Soffocare e reprimere sono metodi che, alla lunga, portano rancori che si scontano più avanti nel tempo...

:smile:


----------



## lolapal (19 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> infatti la vedo proprio così', una sfida per me stessa. È' per questo che quando sto per cedere la vivo come una sconfitta. Quando arriverà' quel momento??? Il momento in cui guarderò alle mie spalle e dirò: l'ho scampata bella! *Perché tarda ad arrivare.. e io faccio fatica a guardare avanti..*
> Sono pochi 20 giorni di lontananza, forse. Ma il problema e' che mi sembra di rimanere sempre immobile, di non fare progressi. Lui è ogni mattina li, e io ho ogni mattina voglia di vederlo.


Perché è passato troppo poco tempo.
Perché ce lo hai sotto gli occhi tutte le mattine.
Perché il lavoro che, sembra, ti sei perfissata di fare da sola su te stessa richiede molto tempo e molta energia; energia che comunque devi per forza sottrarre al tuo matrimonio.
Siamo esseri umani, abbiamo i nostri limiti e spesso una donna tende a voler vedere tutti felici e sereni, evitando di "alzare polveroni", spesso a proprio discapito.

:smile:


----------



## Diletta (19 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ti ha presa perchè ora stai idealizzando,visto che non avete "consumato il tradimento" e ti stai facendo mille film in testa su quello che avrebbe potuto essere.
> 
> Per questo scrivi e cancelli tutte quelle mail.     guarda,se non ti avesse fatto tutti quei discorsi assurdi sull'amante a vita ti direi persino di toglierti lo sfizio,perchè l'idealizzazione questa storia potrebbe fare ancora più danni del seppellirla così.
> 
> ...




E certo che è quello il punto!
Quello che cerco di far capire è che è un punto comune a tutte/i.
E allora come se ne esce?
Come hai detto tu e anch'io: tenendo duro, non c'è mica altro da fare!
Tanto il marito non può farle rivivere certe emozioni, non più...per forza di cose, prima lo capisce e trova altro per cui emozionarsi e meglio è.
Ma dove sta scritto che per provare belle emozioni bisogna ricorrere sempre e solo agli uomini? (e viceversa)
Ci sono talmente tante cose stupende da fare e da provare... 
mah, sarò strana io.


----------



## perplesso (19 Febbraio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> E certo che è quello il punto!
> Quello che cerco di far capire è che è un punto comune a tutte/i.
> E allora come se ne esce?
> Come hai detto tu e anch'io: tenendo duro, non c'è mica altro da fare!
> ...


Gatta non vuole vivere DELLE emozioni,vuole rivivere QUELLE emozioni


----------



## Gatta80 (19 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Gatta non vuole vivere DELLE emozioni,vuole rivivere QUELLE emozioni


ma forse vivendone altre, e riempendo la mia vita con altre emozioni, QUELLE emozioni sarebbero ridimensionate, meno pressanti, meno protagoniste. Forse.


----------



## perplesso (19 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> ma forse vivendone altre, e riempendo la mia vita con altre emozioni, QUELLE emozioni sarebbero ridimensionate, meno pressanti, meno protagoniste.


ad esempio che tipo di emozioni


----------



## erab (19 Febbraio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e però, non esageriamo!!


Era una provocazione :diavoletto:


----------



## Diletta (19 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> infatti la vedo proprio così', una sfida per me stessa. È' per questo che quando sto per cedere la vivo come una sconfitta. Quando arriverà' quel momento??? Il momento in cui guarderò alle mie spalle e dirò: l'ho scampata bella! Perché tarda ad arrivare.. e io faccio fatica a guardare avanti..
> Sono pochi 20 giorni di lontananza, forse. Ma il problema e' che mi sembra di rimanere sempre immobile, di non fare progressi. Lui è ogni mattina li, e io ho ogni mattina voglia di vederlo.




Allora cerca l'aiuto di tuo marito, senza però dirgli tutto il retroscena, lo faresti solo preoccupare e innervosire.
Digli che hai bisogno di sentirlo vicino, desiderata come i primi tempi. Che lui si inventi qualcosa...ma diglielo perché hai bisogno di un supporto.
Pensa ad Ulisse che si fece legare e tappare gli orecchi per non sentire il canto ammaliante delle sirene.
Tu sei ancora più in vantaggio perché ravvisi il pericolo della tua infatuazione e puoi impegnarti per evitarlo.
Non hai bisogno della protezione degli dei, basti tu!


----------



## Gatta80 (19 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ad esempio che tipo di emozioni


Viaggiare, fare sport (le due ore che passo in palestra mi aiutano molto, ad esempio, o lo snowboard), coltivare di più' le amicizie (l'emozione di condividere delle affinità', confrontarsi..). Non so, leggere di più (sono molto pigra ultimamente..troppi pensieri).


----------



## Diletta (19 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> ma forse vivendone altre, e riempendo la mia vita con altre emozioni, QUELLE emozioni sarebbero ridimensionate, meno pressanti, meno protagoniste. Forse.




Sì, ne sono certa, sviare la mente da QUEL pensiero per il tempo necessario perché passi...
Perché poi passa.


----------



## Diletta (19 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Viaggiare, fare sport (le due ore che passo in palestra mi aiutano molto, ad esempio, o lo snowboard), coltivare di più' le amicizie (l'emozione di condividere delle affinità', confrontarsi..). Non so, leggere di più (sono molto pigra ultimamente..troppi pensieri).



Brava, pensavo più o meno alle stesse cose!
Che poi, guarda, che è così per tutti...


----------



## Gatta80 (19 Febbraio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Allora cerca l'aiuto di tuo marito, senza però dirgli tutto il retroscena, lo faresti solo preoccupare e innervosire.
> Digli che hai bisogno di sentirlo vicino, desiderata come i primi tempi. Che lui si inventi qualcosa...ma diglielo perché hai bisogno di un supporto.
> Pensa ad Ulisse che si fece legare e tappare gli orecchi per non sentire il canto ammaliante delle sirene.
> Tu sei ancora più in vantaggio perché ravvisi il pericolo della tua infatuazione e puoi impegnarti per evitarlo.
> Non hai bisogno della protezione degli dei, basti tu!


Ma poverino, che deve fare più di quanto non faccia già'? Mi ha regalato un bellissimo viaggio, a San Valentino e' tornato a casa con le mie rose preferite, mi desidera, fosse per lui lo farebbe ogni sera ed il suo desiderio e', come dire..tangibile! Non voglio da lui gesti poco spontanei, o che non gli appartengono. Non sarebbe giusto, forzarlo, io lo amo per com'è, non è' un romanticone ma il suo amore lo dimostra, sempre, a modo suo.
 Sono più' io quella assente, distante, ora.


----------



## Diletta (19 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mi dispiace, Diletta, ma non sono d'accordo.
> A parte la propensione o meno ad analizzare riferita al genere (vero è che noi donne tendiamo a pensare troppo), la coppia si realizza in due e i problemi si risolvono in due, anche problemi di questo tipo.
> Soffocare e reprimere sono metodi che, alla lunga, portano rancori che si scontano più avanti nel tempo...
> 
> :smile:




Sì, ma è anche vero che ognuno conosce i suoi polli!
e lei conosce il suo e sa che è poco propenso a questo tipo di dialogo introspettivo, non so quindi quanto ne ricaverebbe lei come contributi per renderla più sicura di ciò che lei vuole in questo preciso momento della sua vita.


----------



## cucciolina (19 Febbraio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Brava: le priorità e la scelta da fare!
> Spesso è dura, non solo a volte...ma vedila come una sfida per te stessa, per misurare la tua forza d'animo.
> Pensa a come ti sentirai bene quando penserai "...l'ho scampata bella e tutto per merito mio!!"
> Ma non ci si rende conto di come è la vita dopo che si scopre un tradimento...se solo la immaginassi, fuggiresti a gambe levate dall'oggetto di tentazione.
> Dopo non venire a piangere qui lacrime di coccodrillo ok?


verissimo quello che dici...la vita dopo la scoperta di un tradimento deve essere un vero inferno,
ma nel momento in cui ci sei in mezzo, e senti quelle emozioni che non provavi da 20 anni, che vedi il desiderio così forte negli occhi dell'altra persona che ti fa sentire la donna più bella e desiderata del mondo, non è facile pensare al dopo...e una domanda sorge: ma perchè non ci godiamo mai quegli attimi di felicità che la vita ci mette davanti? perchè dobbiamo rinunciarvi per poi rimpiangere? quando ci ricapiterà un feelin, un'emozione del genere?
e poi è vero..si pensa al dopo, la testa dice basta, è sbagliato, non lo devi fare, è peccato...
ma l'istitno??


----------



## Gatta80 (19 Febbraio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, ma è anche vero che ognuno conosce i suoi polli!
> e lei conosce il suo e sa che è poco propenso a questo tipo di dialogo introspettivo, non so quindi quanto ne ricaverebbe lei come contributi per renderla più sicura di ciò che lei vuole in questo preciso momento della sua vita.


si è così, non dico che mio marito sia superficiale, tutt'altro. È solo che è ed è sempre stato uno di poche parole, che quello che è e che pensa, e sente, lo esprime con i fatti, con i suoi comportamenti, con la sua coerenza. Non so come spiegarlo..non è uno a cui piace spaccare il capello in 4, e' uno molto "pratico", non propenso a filosofeggiare sulle cose.


----------



## lolapal (19 Febbraio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, ma è anche vero che ognuno conosce i suoi polli!
> e lei conosce il suo e sa che è poco propenso a questo tipo di dialogo introspettivo, non so quindi quanto ne ricaverebbe lei come contributi per renderla più sicura di ciò che lei vuole in questo preciso momento della sua
> vita.





Gatta80 ha detto:


> si è così, non dico che mio marito sia superficiale, tutt'altro. È solo che è ed è sempre stato uno di poche parole, che quello che è e che pensa, e sente, lo esprime con i fatti, con i suoi comportamenti, con la sua coerenza. Non so come spiegarlo..non è uno a cui piace spaccare il capello in 4, e' uno molto "pratico", non propenso a filosofeggiare sulle cose.


Mio marito neanche è uno a cui piace parlare per ore della stessa cosa, fare congetture, ecc.
Il fatto è che non si tratta di filosofeggiare, ma di capire come aiutare te e voi due insieme.

Io ho rischiato molto parlando a mio marito. Sapevo che mi avrebbe ascoltata, ma non avevo un'idea precisa di quale sarebbe stata la sua reazione. E non parlo solo della famosa confessione, ma anche di tutto quello che è venuto nei mesi successivi.
Ripeto che, nei momenti di difficoltà, certi propri limiti si devono superare e bisogna mettersi sullo stesso piano.
Provate a invertire i ruoli: se tuo marito ti venisse a chiedere aiuto perché sta provando quello che stai provando tu, a parte il primo sbandamento iniziale, non lo apprezzeresti? Non lo aiuteresti?


----------



## Gatta80 (19 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mio marito neanche è uno a cui piace parlare per ore della stessa cosa, fare congetture, ecc.
> Il fatto è che non si tratta di filosofeggiare, ma di capire come aiutare te e voi due insieme.
> 
> Io ho rischiato molto parlando a mio marito. Sapevo che mi avrebbe ascoltata, ma non avevo un'idea precisa di quale sarebbe stata la sua reazione. E non parlo solo della famosa confessione, ma anche di tutto quello che è venuto nei mesi successivi.
> ...


Lola no, io non vorrei saperlo. non tutto, perlomeno. Vorrei che sapesse che, se qualcosa non va, se ha dei dubbi, io voglio saperlo, voglio parlarne, superarli insieme. Ma non vorrei mai che mi considerasse un'amica e mi confidasse una sua sbandata per un altra. Mi destabilizzerebbe, preferirei non saperlo. Dimmi che sono immatura, insicura, egoista, forse lo sono. Ma ho risposto sinceramente.


----------



## perplesso (19 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Viaggiare, fare sport (le due ore che passo in palestra mi aiutano molto, ad esempio, o lo snowboard), coltivare di più' le amicizie (l'emozione di condividere delle affinità', confrontarsi..). Non so, leggere di più (sono molto pigra ultimamente..troppi pensieri).


sono tutti riempitivi importanti e utili.  se il problema fosse che sei solo invaghita di un tizio che a sensazione vuole solo tenerti al guinzaglio.

Ma se hai sentito così forte il desiderio di quelle sensazioni,credo sia un'esigenza che esista in te

nasconderle sotto il tappeto non ha senso.  le cose vanno affrontate e gestite,prima che facciano veri danni


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mio marito neanche è uno a cui piace parlare per ore della stessa cosa, fare congetture, ecc.
> Il fatto è che non si tratta di filosofeggiare, ma di capire come aiutare te e voi due insieme.
> 
> Io ho rischiato molto parlando a mio marito. Sapevo che mi avrebbe ascoltata, ma non avevo un'idea precisa di quale sarebbe stata la sua reazione. E non parlo solo della famosa confessione, ma anche di tutto quello che è venuto nei mesi successivi.
> ...


Uh Gesu'...ma v'aspettate veramente che i vs. uomini vi vengano a dire...guarda che c'e' la barista o la salumaia (una a caso...ahahah) che m'arrapa e ce starebbe anche?...:mrgreen:

ma siete fuori come terrazzi....:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (19 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Ma poverino, *che deve fare più di quanto non faccia già'? Mi ha regalato un bellissimo viaggio, a San Valentino e' tornato a casa con le mie rose preferite, mi desidera, fosse per lui lo farebbe ogni sera ed il suo desiderio e', come dire..tangibile!* Non voglio da lui gesti poco spontanei, o che non gli appartengono. Non sarebbe giusto, forzarlo, io lo amo per com'è, non è' un romanticone ma il suo amore lo dimostra, sempre, a modo suo.
> Sono più' io quella assente, distante, ora.


Se una donna ha un uomo così accanto e pensa a un altro, qualche problema c'è.

Riflettici, perché hai un uomo che molte ti invidierebbero. Sentirsi amate e desiderate tanto non è così scontato. Cosa c'è che non va?


----------



## Diletta (19 Febbraio 2014)

cucciolina ha detto:


> verissimo quello che dici...la vita dopo la scoperta di un tradimento deve essere un vero inferno,
> ma nel momento in cui ci sei in mezzo, e senti quelle emozioni che non provavi da 20 anni, che vedi il desiderio così forte negli occhi dell'altra persona che ti fa sentire la donna più bella e desiderata del mondo, non è facile pensare al dopo...e una domanda sorge: ma perchè non ci godiamo mai quegli attimi di felicità che la vita ci mette davanti? perchè dobbiamo rinunciarvi per poi rimpiangere? quando ci ricapiterà un feelin, un'emozione del genere?
> e poi è vero..si pensa al dopo, la testa dice basta, è sbagliato, non lo devi fare, è peccato...
> ma l'istitno??


Noi esseri umani siamo tali proprio perché siamo stati definiti da chi ne sa più di me:
"animali RAGIONEVOLI".
Questo ti dovrebbe far capire che l'istinto che possediamo tutti deve essere controllato e supervisionato dal nostro cervello, o meglio, dalla sua parte razionale.
Questo quando abbiamo fatto delle scelte ben precise di cosa fare della nostra vita e quando tali scelte hanno coinvolto altre persone.
"La mia libertà finisce dove comincia quella dell'altro" ti dice qualcosa?
Parli di rimpianti...anche a me non piace questa parola, eppure fanno parte anche questi della vita.
Sta a noi considerare certi rimpianti come funzionali, necessari ad un fine più importante.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Se una donna ha un uomo così accanto e pensa a un altro, qualche problema c'è.
> 
> Riflettici, perché hai un uomo che molte ti invidierebbero. Sentirsi amate e desiderate tanto non è così scontato. Cosa c'è che non va?


Che la solita minestrina viene a noia...che domande... 

fantasia in cucina...


----------



## Sole (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Uh Gesu'...ma v'aspettate veramente che i vs. uomini vi vengano a dire...guarda che c'e' la barista o la salumaia (una a caso...ahahah) che m'arrapa e ce starebbe anche?...:mrgreen:
> 
> ma siete fuori come terrazzi....:mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Che *la solita minestrina *viene a noia...che domande...
> 
> fantasia in cucina...


Vabbè... ma non è una minestrina questa dai!

Se la tromba ogni sera, le regala i viaggi, le porta le rose... è una signora aragosta


----------



## Diletta (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè... ma non è una minestrina questa dai!
> 
> Se la tromba ogni sera, le regala i viaggi, le porta le rose... è una signora aragosta




Altro che!!:up:


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè... ma non è una minestrina questa dai!
> 
> Se la tromba ogni sera, le regala i viaggi, le porta le rose... è una signora aragosta


ma pure l'aragosta tutte le sere, alla fine te esce dagl'occhi...


----------



## Diletta (19 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Ma poverino, che deve fare più di quanto non faccia già'? Mi ha regalato un bellissimo viaggio, a San Valentino e' tornato a casa con le mie rose preferite, mi desidera, fosse per lui lo farebbe ogni sera ed il suo desiderio e', come dire..tangibile! Non voglio da lui gesti poco spontanei, o che non gli appartengono. Non sarebbe giusto, forzarlo, io lo amo per com'è, non è' un romanticone ma il suo amore lo dimostra, sempre, a modo suo.
> Sono più' io quella assente, distante, ora.




E' meglio che questo post non lo faccia leggere a mio marito, per tutto l'oro del mondo!
Perché avvalora la nomea che già abbiamo su ciò che pensano di noi gli uomini, ma su cui voglio stendere un velo pietoso...


----------



## Diletta (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma pure l'aragosta tutte le sere, alla fine te esce dagl'occhi...



E allora Stermì, cosa proponi?!
Sentiamo il rimedio...


----------



## Sole (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma pure l'aragosta tutte le sere, alla fine te esce dagl'occhi...


Vabbè, era per chiamare le cose col loro nome


----------



## Gatta80 (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Se una donna ha un uomo così accanto e pensa a un altro, qualche problema c'è.
> 
> Riflettici, perché hai un uomo che molte ti invidierebbero. Sentirsi amate e desiderate tanto non è così scontato. Cosa c'è che non va?


credimi mi sento male anche per questo. Non sono mai stata una persona ingrata, che non sa riconoscere e vedere cio' che ha, anzi, mi sono sempre ritenuta una privilegiata, ho sempre ringraziato la vita per tutto quello che Mi ha regalato, e che mi ha aiutata a conquistare. Per questo ora mi chiedo cosa mi succede. Mi sento male perché so che ho tutto, e mi struggo e metto tutto a rischio per niente, per uno che vorrebbe solo incontrarmi di sfuggita nei pochi ritagli di tempo e chiama anche questo "amore". Come sono finita così'?? E come ne esco? Proverò a cercare le parole giuste da cui iniziare. Ma non sarà semplice.


----------



## Sole (19 Febbraio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> E allora Stermì, cosa proponi?!
> Sentiamo il rimedio...


Il rimedio per me, Diletta, è questo. O si comincia a riflettere sul perché siamo cronicamente insoddisfatti e nonostante abbiamo tutto andiamo sempre a cercare altro e si fa un percorso personale per crescere e maturare un po'... oppure evidentemente quell'aragosta non fa più per noi e dobbiamo cambiare menù. Non ce lo ordina mica il dottore che dobbiamo vivere di aragosta. Ci alziamo da tavola, ringraziamo, prendiamo la porta e avanti un altro.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> E allora Stermì, cosa proponi?!
> Sentiamo il rimedio...


Il massimo sarebbe sfruttare l'adrenalina e le endorfine che se scatenano nel corteggiamento de fòri, per convogliarle a mo' di transfert, quanno ciula cor marito....

quello je chiedera' senz'altro che je' capitato...ahahah

proooova....:rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (19 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Lola no, io non vorrei saperlo. non tutto, perlomeno. Vorrei che sapesse che, se qualcosa non va, se ha dei dubbi, io voglio saperlo, voglio parlarne, superarli insieme. Ma non vorrei mai che mi considerasse un'amica e mi confidasse una sua sbandata per un altra. Mi destabilizzerebbe, preferirei non saperlo. Dimmi che sono immatura, insicura, egoista, forse lo sono. Ma ho risposto sinceramente.


Ma, ripeto perché l'ho già detto, qui non si sta dicendo che gli devi dire che ti sei presa una sbandata per un altro. Gli devi dire quello che hai scoperto di te, le tue paure su voi due, devi parlargli di voi due e non dell'altro.
Questo per quello che hai detto tu, perché lo conosci e sai cosa potergli dire o non dire.
Non è una questione di fare l'amica del cuore.
Non è una questione di essere egoisti o immaturi.

Perché continui a pensare che parlare a tuo marito di te, significa per forza raccontargli tutto dell'altro?
Cos'è più destabilizzante per te: quello che ti ha suscitato l'altro o l'altro in sé?

Io ti consiglio di parlargli a modo tuo, non al mio. Al modo vostro e non al nostro.
Tu dici che siete in simbiosi, che vi capite su tutto, che avete impostato un rapporto alla pari e sincero.
Usalo questo rapporto. Non è solo teroia, no?

Io e Marito siamo stati prima amici per cinque anni, per questo alla base abbiamo anche un rapporto di profonda amicizia. Ma siamo noi e non voi.

:smile:


----------



## Gatta80 (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Il rimedio per me, Diletta, è questo. O si comincia a riflettere sul perché siamo cronicamente insoddisfatti e nonostante abbiamo tutto andiamo sempre a cercare altro e si fa un percorso personale per crescere e maturare un po'... oppure evidentemente quell'aragosta non fa più per noi e dobbiamo cambiare menù. Non ce lo ordina mica il dottore che dobbiamo vivere di aragosta. Ci alziamo da tavola, ringraziamo, prendiamo la porta e avanti un altro.



Sole, se capissi che l'aragosta non fa più per me, sarebbe dura ma ne prenderei atto. È che non sento questo. 
Credo proprio che sia anche questione di maturità, io, devo a metterlo, se voglio una cosa sono abituata a prendermela, se ho un difetto, e' quello di non saper rinunciare a cio' che desidero. Nelle cose stupide, come in quelle più importanti,  sono determinata, cocciuta, poco incline ai sacrifici, forse un po' viziata..e se questo e' stato un bene sotto alcuni aspetti (ho lottato come una matta per ottenere il lavoro che volevo e che ho conquistato con mille sacrifici) sotto altri mi rendo conto che costituisce un mio limite. Ho voluto quest'uomo, mi sono incaponita, e l'ho avuto. E ora faccio una gran fatica a rinunciare a quanto di bello c'è stato per preservare quanto di bello ho costruito in tanti anni.


----------



## lolapal (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Uh Gesu'...ma v'aspettate veramente che i vs. uomini vi vengano a dire...guarda che c'e' la barista o la salumaia (una a caso...ahahah) che m'arrapa e ce starebbe anche?...:mrgreen:
> 
> ma siete fuori come terrazzi....:mrgreen:


beh... mio marito me l'ha detto...

comunque, aridaje, io non intendevo parlare e dire: "c'è n'antro che m'attizza!"

uff


----------



## cucciolina (19 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> credimi mi sento male anche per questo. Non sono mai stata una persona ingrata, che non sa riconoscere e vedere cio' che ha, anzi, mi sono sempre ritenuta una privilegiata, ho sempre ringraziato la vita per tutto quello che Mi ha regalato, e che mi ha aiutata a conquistare. Per questo ora mi chiedo cosa mi succede. Mi sento male perché so che ho tutto, e mi struggo e metto tutto a rischio per niente, per uno che vorrebbe solo incontrarmi di sfuggita nei pochi ritagli di tempo e chiama anche questo "amore". Come sono finita così'?? E come ne esco? Proverò a cercare le parole giuste da cui iniziare. Ma non sarà semplice.


gatta, quanto è durata questa "storia"?


----------



## Gatta80 (19 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ma, ripeto perché l'ho già detto, qui non si sta dicendo che gli devi dire che ti sei presa una sbandata per un altro. Gli devi dire quello che hai scoperto di te, le tue paure su voi due, devi parlargli di voi due e non dell'altro.
> Questo per quello che hai detto tu, perché lo conosci e sai cosa potergli dire o non dire.
> Non è una questione di fare l'amica del cuore.
> Non è una questione di essere egoisti o immaturi.
> ...



Lo farò. È che mi riesce difficile affrontare il discorso tralasciando cosa ha scatenato in me un tale stato d'animo. Non e' facile. Ma troverò il modo.


----------



## cucciolina (19 Febbraio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Noi esseri umani siamo tali proprio perché siamo stati definiti da chi ne sa più di me:
> "animali RAGIONEVOLI".
> Questo ti dovrebbe far capire che l'istinto che possediamo tutti deve essere controllato e supervisionato dal nostro cervello, o meglio, dalla sua parte razionale.
> Questo quando abbiamo fatto delle scelte ben precise di cosa fare della nostra vita e quando tali scelte hanno coinvolto altre persone.
> ...


verissimo quello che dici Diletta, siamo esseri pensanti e ragionevoli...ma può essere che in un momento della tua vita, una serie di coincidenze ti portino a stare vicino ad un'altra persona che non è tuo marito, e questa persona ti piace davvero, è l'opposto di tuo marito, e ti incuriosisce, ti dà emozioni e sensazioni che non hai mai vissuto prima, ti fa scoprire una parte di te che conoscevi ma era rimasta "repressa" lì per moltissimo tempo e che ti piace, ti fa sentire davvero viva...può essere che sei tentata , come gatta, di buttarti, di goderti questa esperienza, senza pensare troppo per una volta,senza arrovellarti il cervello, lasciandoti andare??
E' giusto ragionare per carità...ma a volte è anche giusto, forse, seguire il nostro isitnto, la nostra natura, quello che ci sentiamo di fare in quel momento...lo so che i rimpianti fanno parte della nostra vita, ma un rimpianto così grande a volte puoi portartelo dietro per anni....


----------



## Gatta80 (19 Febbraio 2014)

cucciolina ha detto:


> gatta, quanto è durata questa "storia"?


Tra tira e molla, alti e bassi (più bassi che alti) da maggio dell'anno scorso.


----------



## Sole (19 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> credimi mi sento male anche per questo. Non sono mai stata una persona ingrata, che non sa riconoscere e vedere cio' che ha, anzi, mi sono sempre ritenuta una privilegiata, ho sempre ringraziato la vita per tutto quello che Mi ha regalato, e che mi ha aiutata a conquistare. Per questo ora mi chiedo cosa mi succede. Mi sento male perché so che ho tutto, e mi struggo e metto tutto a rischio per niente, per uno che vorrebbe solo incontrarmi di sfuggita nei pochi ritagli di tempo e chiama anche questo "amore". Come sono finita così'?? E *come ne esco*? Proverò a cercare le parole giuste da cui iniziare. Ma non sarà semplice.


Ne esci scavando ben bene dentro, lasciando da parte le risposte che vorresti avere... e prendendo in considerazione l'idea che ce ne siano altre che al momento non conosci.

Ti faccio un esempio? Poco prima di scoprire che il mio ex marito mi tradiva, io mi sono presa una cotta per un tipo. Ovviamente me la sono tenuta per me, non ho mai dato alcun segnale e il mio rapporto con questo tipo è rimasto assolutamente formale.
Ne parlai solo con un'amica che mi disse una cosa furba. Mi fece riflettere sul fatto che io, forse, nella cotta per questa persona proiettavo il bisogno di emozioni che mi mancavano nel mio rapporto. Che forse quelle emozioni erano un riempitivo per un vuoto che sentivo nella relazione con mio marito. Io negai fino allo sfinimento, la cotta me la feci passare (era successo altre volte in passato) e poi successe tutto l'ambaradan.

Insomma. Io negavo e dicevo di amare mio marito e di avere un bellissimo rapporto con lui, che non sarebbe mai finito... ma evidentemente cercando altro (anche se erano cotte platoniche e non relazioni extra), sapevo che non era così. Lo sapevo ma non ne ero consapevole. Poi mio marito mi ha tradita e per forza di cose è scoppiata la crisi.

Questo è solo un esempio di come a volte noi pensiamo e ripensiamo e riflettiamo sulle esperienze solo da un unico punto di vista: il nostro. Ed è un punto di vista molto parziale, non proprio obiettivo. I percorsi della nostra mente ci portano alle risposte che noi vogliamo darci disperatamente: ho preso una cotta, ma io amo mio marito ed è l'uomo che voglio accanto.

Se ne vuoi uscire mettila in parentesi questa tua verità. Mettila sotto forma di domanda. Datti la possibilità di rispondere liberamente. Io amo davvero mio marito? E' davvero lui l'uomo che voglio? Davvero non ho problemi con lui? Cosa c'è che non funziona con lui? E comincia a rifletterci su, senza metterti paletti. Penso che un aiuto esterno potrebbe aiutarti in questo.


----------



## cucciolina (19 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ma, ripeto perché l'ho già detto, qui non si sta dicendo che gli devi dire che ti sei presa una sbandata per un altro. Gli devi dire quello che hai scoperto di te, le tue paure su voi due, devi parlargli di voi due e non dell'altro.
> Questo per quello che hai detto tu, perché lo conosci e sai cosa potergli dire o non dire.
> Non è una questione di fare l'amica del cuore.
> Non è una questione di essere egoisti o immaturi.
> ...


posso chiederti cosa dovrebbe dire gatta a suo marito?
che è in crisi? come lo giustifica? Gatta dice che lui non ha mancanze, non ha quasi difetti...allora cosa deve dirgli in realtà? la verità è che si è presa la sbandata per un altro, non ci sono altre motivazioni da tirar fuori...non è colpa del marito in questo caso...


----------



## perplesso (19 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> credimi mi sento male anche per questo. Non sono mai stata una persona ingrata, che non sa riconoscere e vedere cio' che ha, anzi, mi sono sempre ritenuta una privilegiata, ho sempre ringraziato la vita per tutto quello che Mi ha regalato, e che mi ha aiutata a conquistare. Per questo ora mi chiedo cosa mi succede. Mi sento male perché so che ho tutto, e mi struggo e metto tutto a rischio per niente, per uno che vorrebbe solo incontrarmi di sfuggita nei pochi ritagli di tempo e chiama anche questo "amore". Come sono finita così'?? E come ne esco? Proverò a cercare le parole giuste da cui iniziare. Ma non sarà semplice.


Intanto parti dal ricordarti che uno che usa così a belin di cane (negro) le parole o è un professionista o è un Bischero come il tipo di Cucciolina.

Già questo dovrebbe bastarti per capire con chi hai a che fare.   poi ci sta anche che per te 3 settimane siano poche per metabolizzare la faccenda.

e avercelo sotto il naso 5 giorni la settimana non ti aiuta a passare oltre.   oltretutto non puoi (immagino) neppure chiedere di essere spostata altrove perchè la cosa indurrebbe dei sospetti.

Che ti succede dal mio punto di vista è chiaro: hai voglia. di emozioni,di sentirti corteggiata,anche banalmente di "provare" un altro uomo.

Insomma sei un essere umano fatto di sangue,carne e desiderio e come tutti a volte tutto questo ti porta a fare delle cose inaspettate.

Non è un dramma.    quindi niente panico e vedrai che ne esci bene


----------



## cucciolina (19 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Tra tira e molla, alti e bassi (più bassi che alti) da maggio dell'anno scorso.


però....ma ci sono state delle pause tra voi?


----------



## Sole (19 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Sole, se capissi che l'aragosta non fa più per me, sarebbe dura ma ne prenderei atto. È che non sento questo.
> Credo proprio che sia anche questione di maturità, io, devo a metterlo, se voglio una cosa sono abituata a prendermela, se ho un difetto, e' quello di non saper rinunciare a cio' che desidero. Nelle cose stupide, come in quelle più importanti,  sono determinata, cocciuta, poco incline ai sacrifici, forse un po' viziata..e se questo e' stato un bene sotto alcuni aspetti (ho lottato come una matta per ottenere il lavoro che volevo e che ho conquistato con mille sacrifici) sotto altri mi rendo conto che costituisce un mio limite. Ho voluto quest'uomo, mi sono incaponita, e l'ho avuto. E ora faccio una gran fatica a rinunciare a quanto di bello c'è stato per preservare quanto di bello ho costruito in tanti anni.


Hai dalla tua la capacità di metterti in discussione, che non è da tutti. E' una risorsa preziosa, sfruttala


----------



## lolapal (19 Febbraio 2014)

cucciolina ha detto:


> posso chiederti cosa dovrebbe dire gatta a suo marito?
> che è in crisi? come lo giustifica? Gatta dice che lui non ha mancanze, non ha quasi difetti...allora cosa deve dirgli in realtà? la verità è che si è presa la sbandata per un altro, non ci sono altre motivazioni da tirar fuori...non è colpa del marito in questo caso...


Deve dirgli come si sente.
Non si tratta di trovare di chi è la colpa.
Capire qualcosa di sé deve per forza venire dall'esterno? Non siamo in grado di capire da sole cosa abbiamo dentro? Ci dobbiamo sempre proiettare sull'uomo che abbiamo accanto?

Lei non ha niente di cui giustificarsi.


----------



## lolapal (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Hai dalla tua la capacità di metterti in discussione, che non è da tutti. E' una risorsa preziosa, sfruttala


Sono d'accordo con Sole.
Gatta, certe volte pensare troppo può essere utile...


----------



## cucciolina (19 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Deve dirgli come si sente.
> Non si tratta di trovare di chi è la colpa.
> Capire qualcosa di sé deve per forza venire dall'esterno? Non siamo in grado di capire da sole cosa abbiamo dentro? Ci dobbiamo sempre proiettare sull'uomo che abbiamo accanto?
> 
> Lei non ha niente di cui giustificarsi.


sì ma ti chiedevo solo cosa deve dire a lui...
dirgli che sta male, che è in crisi, che non sa più se lo ama....
?


----------



## lolapal (19 Febbraio 2014)

cucciolina ha detto:


> sì ma ti chiedevo solo cosa deve dire a lui...
> dirgli che sta male, che è in crisi, che non sa più se lo ama....
> ?


Gatta lo sa da lei cosa deve dire al marito, non posso dirle io cosa...

Quello che ha scoperto di sé. Quello che ha dentro. Quello che prova. Quello che desidera.
Se leggi i suoi interventi, che lei ama suo marito non è affatto in dubbio.

:smile:


----------



## cucciolina (19 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Gatta lo sa da lei cosa deve dire al marito, non posso dirle io cosa...
> 
> Quello che ha scoperto di sé. Quello che ha dentro. Quello che prova. Quello che desidera.
> Se leggi i suoi interventi, che lei ama suo marito non è affatto in dubbio.
> ...


certo, appunto perchè lo ama, dirgli i suoi problemi, la sua crisi, non so se sarà un toccasana per il suo rapporto adesso, credo corra il rischio di dirgli qualcosa in più...comunque è giusto che lei faccia le sue valutazioni e decida cosa è meglio


----------



## lolapal (19 Febbraio 2014)

cucciolina ha detto:


> certo, appunto perchè lo ama, dirgli i suoi problemi, la sua crisi, non so se sarà un toccasana per il suo rapporto adesso, credo corra il rischio di dirgli qualcosa in più...comunque è giusto che lei faccia le sue valutazioni e decida cosa è meglio


Siccome lei lo ama allora deve stare male lei per preservare lui?
Ma lo stare insieme non comporta l'aiuto reciproco?
Se lui la ama, l'aiuterà a risolvere i suoi (che poi sono i loro problemi, visto che lei ha comunque un'insoddisfazione rispetto al suo matrimonio).

Sarà difficile, non lo metto in dubbio. Non è la soluzione, è una strategia per farsi aiutare a trovare una soluzione, insieme. Il problema non è solo di Gatta, ma di tutti e due.
Non si rimette a posto tutto con lo schioccar delle dita.
Si inizia una nuova fase, e le incognite sono tante.
Ma meglio che ritrovarsi tra dieci anni nel rancore...

IMHO

:smile:


----------



## Fantastica (19 Febbraio 2014)

Semplicemente ridicolo o folle prendere da parte un marito che nulla sospetta e nulla capisce e nulla intuisce e si bea di portarti le rose come ha sempre fatto e pensa che vada tutto bene e liscio e dirgli "caro, sai, ho bisogno di parlarti". Ma dai su!
No, quello che in questi casi si deve fare è cambiare registro con un marito. Cominciando dalle piccole cose, dalle abitudini consolidate. Gli hai sempre fatto trovare per esempio che ne so? i calzini nel cassetto stirati a sinistra? bene, adesso stanno a destra. Avete sempre pranzato in quel ristorante che vi piace tanto? Bene, ho prenotato in quello dall'altra parte della città. Hai sempre amato la neve? Ok, la montagna mi ha rotto le palle, voglio andare a passeggiare al lago. Cose così. 
Mostrati come sei: irrequieta e infastidita, con la testa nelle nuvole, inaffidabile, deconcentrata. Sempre sorridente, ma insomma in modo tale che tuo marito si svegli, perché a me pare il bell'e addormentato in questo vostro ménahge senza scosse. Devi imparare a essere sorprendente. Per te e di riflesso per lui nelle cose quotidiane del ménage familiare. 
Poi, boh. Fate un po' come vi pare.


----------



## cucciolina (19 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Semplicemente ridicolo o folle prendere da parte un marito che nulla sospetta e nulla capisce e nulla intuisce e si bea di portarti le rose come ha sempre fatto e pensa che vada tutto bene e liscio e dirgli "caro, sai, ho bisogno di parlarti". Ma dai su!
> No, quello che in questi casi si deve fare è cambiare registro con un marito. Cominciando dalle piccole cose, dalle abitudini consolidate. Gli hai sempre fatto trovare per esempio che ne so? i calzini nel cassetto stirati a sinistra? bene, adesso stanno a destra. Avete sempre pranzato in quel ristorante che vi piace tanto? Bene, ho prenotato in quello dall'altra parte della città. Hai sempre amato la neve? Ok, la montagna mi ha rotto le palle, voglio andare a passeggiare al lago. Cose così.
> Mostrati come sei: irrequieta e infastidita, con la testa nelle nuvole, inaffidabile, deconcentrata. Sempre sorridente, ma insomma in modo tale che tuo marito si svegli, perché a me pare il bell'e addormentato in questo vostro ménahge senza scosse. Devi imparare a essere sorprendente. Per te e di riflesso per lui nelle cose quotidiane del ménage familiare.
> Poi, boh. Fate un po' come vi pare.


ecco, anch'io la vedo un pò così..nel senso che mi sembra un pò difficile prendere da parte un marito che è felice e non sospetta nulla e dirgli le paranoie che ci passano per la testa, anche perchè le paranoie sono dovuta alla presenza dell'altro, inutile nasconderlo...e allora si direbbero le cose a metà e il marito ovviamente non capirebbe..questo secondo il mio modesto parere...
piuttosto, ed è quello che sto cercando di fare anch'io, bisogna capire cosa c'è che non va, cosa c'è che manca nel nostro rapporto, e dobbiamo fare in modo di cambiarlo, magari dalle piccole cose, se il marito è pigro cercare di coinvolgerlo in attività, cercare di cambiare le solite abitudini...


----------



## danny (19 Febbraio 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Scusa..... fammi capire..... ti ha praticamente detto che ricapiterà quello che è già successo?
> Mi sto sbagliando vero?
> Ho capito male io.....!?


Mi sta dicendo che ha un problema "suo".
Quando si parla di risolvere i problemi all'interno di una coppia parlando possono e debbono emergere i problemi dei singoli che compongono la coppia.
Problemi che possono destabilizzare la coppia anche se appartengono a uno solo.
I problemi di una persona non sono solo "voglia di provare sesso con un altro" "non voglio più bene al marito" etc.
a volte o direi spesso ci sono problemi della singola persona che se non affrontati insieme - trovando una soluzione - distruggono l'unione. Anche allontanarsi e cercare una soluzione esterna distrugge l'unione.


----------



## Sole (19 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Semplicemente ridicolo o folle prendere da parte un marito che nulla sospetta e nulla capisce e nulla intuisce e si bea di portarti le rose come ha sempre fatto e pensa che vada tutto bene e liscio e dirgli "caro, sai, ho bisogno di parlarti". Ma dai su!
> No, quello che in questi casi si deve fare è cambiare registro con un marito. Cominciando dalle piccole cose, dalle abitudini consolidate. *Gli hai sempre fatto trovare per esempio che ne so? i calzini nel cassetto stirati a sinistra? bene, adesso stanno a destra. Avete sempre pranzato in quel ristorante che vi piace tanto? Bene, ho prenotato in quello dall'altra parte della città. Hai sempre amato la neve? Ok, la montagna mi ha rotto le palle, voglio andare a passeggiare al lago. Cose così*.
> Mostrati come sei: irrequieta e infastidita, con la testa nelle nuvole, inaffidabile, deconcentrata. Sempre sorridente, ma insomma in modo tale che tuo marito si svegli, perché a me pare il bell'e addormentato in questo vostro ménahge senza scosse. *Devi imparare a essere sorprendente*. Per te e di riflesso per lui nelle cose quotidiane del ménage familiare.
> Poi, boh. Fate un po' come vi pare.


Anch'io voglio sorprendere il mio uomo! Comincerò col cambiare il suo cassetto delle mutande. Finora è sempre stato il secondo, adesso prendo mutande, magliette e calzini e glieli piazzo nel terzo e chissà che sorpresa quando rientra a casa!

Mamma mia, che visione superficiale e stitica del rapporto d'amore.

Sono l'unica donna innamorata che è felice solo al pensiero di potermi avvinghiare al mio uomo guardando la serie tv che ci piace tanto? O che si emoziona pensando di cenare nel nostro ristorante preferito?

Ma queste abitudini che vi sembrano così noiose, ma avete idea del dono prezioso che sono, in realtà? Sarà perché noi la quotidianità ce la dobbiamo conquistare ogni giorno, da 2 anni... sarà perché ci facciamo un mazzo così solo per poter cenare e dormire insieme prima di metterci in macchina alle 6 del giorno dopo per andare al lavoro... ma queste abitudini che vi fanno orrore, questo bisogno di emozioni nuove, di sorprese, di essere sorpresi, questo schifare la routine a me sembra infantile e superficiale e stupido, uno stupido modo di guardare le cose dell'amore.

Se ami e sei davvero felice con una persona, la mangi eccome l'aragosta tutti i giorni. E ti lecchi pure i baffi. E tante seghe mentali non te le fai. Ringrazi ogni giorno di avere accanto una persona da amare, che ami e chi ti ama. Sei felice solo ad averla accanto.

Altro che cambiare posto ai calzini o andare al lago. A me sembra come tentare di rianimare qualcuno con il solletico.

I sentimenti da riattivare, i meccanismi su cui lavorare sono ben altri. C'è da andare un po' più in profondità, perché lì stanno i sentimenti. Non nel cassetto dei calzini.


----------



## Fantastica (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Anch'io voglio sorprendere il mio uomo! Comincerò col cambiare il suo cassetto delle mutande. Finora è sempre stato il secondo, adesso prendo mutande, magliette e calzini e glieli piazzo nel terzo e chissà che sorpresa quando rientra a casa!
> 
> Mamma mia, che visione superficiale e stitica del rapporto d'amore.
> 
> ...


Veramente io rispondevo nel merito del treddì.


----------



## cucciolina (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Anch'io voglio sorprendere il mio uomo! Comincerò col cambiare il suo cassetto delle mutande. Finora è sempre stato il secondo, adesso prendo mutande, magliette e calzini e glieli piazzo nel terzo e chissà che sorpresa quando rientra a casa!
> 
> Mamma mia, che visione superficiale e stitica del rapporto d'amore.
> 
> ...


penso che il cassetto del calzini fosse una metafora ;-)
anch'io, ero convinta di essere la donna più fortunata, felice e appagata sulla faccia della terra..
ero felice anche stando a guardare un film in tv, ero contenta di stare da sola con lui, queste abitudini mi piacevano...finchè...non è arrivato l'altro...e purtroppo succede sempre così, scherzi del destino? pensiamo di essere soddisfatti, felici, appagati, di avere tutto e poi arriva qualcosa a stravolgere le nostre sicurezze...


----------



## Fantastica (19 Febbraio 2014)

cucciolina ha detto:


> ecco, anch'io la vedo un pò così..nel senso che mi sembra un pò difficile prendere da parte un marito che è felice e non sospetta nulla e dirgli le paranoie che ci passano per la testa, anche perchè le paranoie sono dovuta alla presenza dell'altro, inutile nasconderlo...e allora si direbbero le cose a metà e il marito ovviamente non capirebbe..questo secondo il mio modesto parere...
> piuttosto, ed è quello che sto cercando di fare anch'io, bisogna capire cosa c'è che non va, cosa c'è che manca nel nostro rapporto, e dobbiamo fare in modo di cambiarlo, magari dalle piccole cose, se il marito è pigro cercare di coinvolgerlo in attività, cercare di cambiare le solite abitudini...


Sì. Secondo me è creativo e può risolvere. Prima di tutto perché ti impegna a capire anche le tue di noie, che neghi per pigrizia, spesso, per quieto vivere. Poi perché costringe l'altro a farsi delle domande o a fartele. Se queste cose si fanno con gusto, di solito ci si "riscopre" insieme. Ed è molto bello!


----------



## disincantata (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Se una donna ha un uomo così accanto e pensa a un altro, qualche problema c'è.
> 
> Riflettici, perché hai un uomo che molte ti invidierebbero. Sentirsi amate e desiderate tanto non è così scontato. Cosa c'è che non va?



No, non è cosi scontato, non dopo tanti anni, è vero che non hanno figli e che in questi casi è più normale dedicarsi all'altro, però è una fortuna.

Evidentemente è lei a non essere soddisfatta, anche se continua a ripetere di amarlo, qualcosa che non va c'è.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Semplicemente ridicolo o folle prendere da parte un marito che nulla sospetta e nulla capisce e nulla intuisce e si bea di portarti le rose come ha sempre fatto e pensa che vada tutto bene e liscio e dirgli "caro, sai, ho bisogno di parlarti". Ma dai su!
> No, quello che in questi casi si deve fare è cambiare registro con un marito. Cominciando dalle piccole cose, dalle abitudini consolidate. Gli hai sempre fatto trovare per esempio che ne so? i calzini nel cassetto stirati a sinistra? bene, adesso stanno a destra. Avete sempre pranzato in quel ristorante che vi piace tanto? Bene, ho prenotato in quello dall'altra parte della città. Hai sempre amato la neve? Ok, la montagna mi ha rotto le palle, voglio andare a passeggiare al lago. Cose così.
> Mostrati come sei: irrequieta e infastidita, con la testa nelle nuvole, inaffidabile, deconcentrata. Sempre sorridente, ma insomma in modo tale che tuo marito si svegli, perché a me pare il bell'e addormentato in questo vostro ménahge senza scosse. Devi imparare a essere sorprendente. Per te e di riflesso per lui nelle cose quotidiane del ménage familiare.
> Poi, boh. Fate un po' come vi pare.


Infatti, mi sa che e' l'unica, la roba soft....certo bisogna vedere anche alla sorpresa come reagisce e se si adatta a stravolgere un po' di cose....

io le direi:

o cosi' o Pomi'....


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Anch'io voglio sorprendere il mio uomo! Comincerò col cambiare il suo cassetto delle mutande. Finora è sempre stato il secondo, adesso prendo mutande, magliette e calzini e glieli piazzo nel terzo e chissà che sorpresa quando rientra a casa!
> 
> Mamma mia, che visione superficiale e stitica del rapporto d'amore.
> 
> ...


Ma tu a sto giro stai ancora all'inizio (un paio d'anni, no?)...ritorna tra na' decina e poi ce porti il tuo stato de famija...:mrgreen:


----------



## disincantata (19 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Deve dirgli come si sente.
> Non si tratta di trovare di chi è la colpa.
> Capire qualcosa di sé deve per forza venire dall'esterno? Non siamo in grado di capire da sole cosa abbiamo dentro? Ci dobbiamo sempre proiettare sull'uomo che abbiamo accanto?
> 
> *Lei non ha niente di cui giustificarsi*.



Insomma. Dipende dai punti di vista. Si sono baciati, abbracciati, desiderati e solo perchè lui, tanto per cambiare, ha fatto cilecca si sono fermati.

Io lo considerei sempre tradimento, ma qui siamo di manica larga.

Poi sono la prima a sconsigliarle di parlarne al marito, ma a se stessa ha qualcosa da farsi perdonare, se ama suo marito.


----------



## Sole (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma tu a sto giro stai ancora all'inizio (un paio d'anni, no?)...ritorna tra na' decina e poi ce porti il tuo stato de famija...:mrgreen:


No guarda, io ne vengo da una relazione durata 18 anni. E tra i due, quello perennemente insoddisfatto, era lui (che infatti mi ha tradita).

Io ero felice e non mi sono mai lamentata della routine. Mi lamentavo delle sue assenze, delle sue lontananze, del suo essere sempre irrequieto e nervoso con me e i figli... ma della routine mai.

E a maggior ragione adesso, che la routine per me è faticosa, certe idee mi sembrano una bestemmia.


----------



## lothar57 (19 Febbraio 2014)

cucciolina ha detto:


> penso che il cassetto del calzini fosse una metafora ;-)
> anch'io, ero convinta di essere la donna più fortunata, felice e appagata sulla faccia della terra..
> ero felice anche stando a guardare un film in tv, ero contenta di stare da sola con lui, queste abitudini mi piacevano...finchè...non è arrivato l'altro...e purtroppo succede sempre così, scherzi del destino? pensiamo di essere soddisfatti, felici, appagati, di avere tutto e poi arriva qualcosa a stravolgere le nostre sicurezze...


Cucciolina., oggi ho finalizzato un nuovo contatto,scambio foto ok..etc etc.Lei e'sposata e 45enne..mi ha gia'detto che di amanti ne ha avuti,alcuni per poco,altri per piu'tempo.E ne sono felice,magari ci vedremo 4 volte..e chisse ne frega.Questo lo scrivo non per vantarmi..anche se sotto sotto mi carico...ma per dirti che il tradimento,e'questo.Il resto,come scrive il Mitico Conte...e'fuffa.Se lo sai prendere cosi'bene....viceversa lascia perdere....ti brucerai....
ciao!


----------



## Sole (19 Febbraio 2014)

cucciolina ha detto:


> penso che il cassetto del calzini fosse una metafora ;-)
> anch'io, ero convinta di essere la donna più fortunata, felice e appagata sulla faccia della terra..
> ero felice anche stando a guardare un film in tv, ero contenta di stare da sola con lui, queste abitudini mi piacevano...finchè...non è arrivato l'altro...e purtroppo succede sempre così, scherzi del destino? *pensiamo di essere soddisfatti, felici, appagati, di avere tutto e poi arriva qualcosa a stravolgere le nostre sicurezze*...


Ben venga ciò che stravolge le nostre sicurezze, anche se ci rivoluziona la vita.

Ma che sia una vera rivoluzione, non un cumulo di luoghi comuni su come riaccendere la passione.


----------



## disincantata (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Anch'io voglio sorprendere il mio uomo! Comincerò col cambiare il suo cassetto delle mutande. Finora è sempre stato il secondo, adesso prendo mutande, magliette e calzini e glieli piazzo nel terzo e chissà che sorpresa quando rientra a casa!
> 
> Mamma mia, che visione superficiale e stitica del rapporto d'amore.
> 
> ...




Straquoto!


----------



## Fantastica (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ben venga ciò che stravolge le nostre sicurezze, anche se ci rivoluziona la vita.
> 
> Ma che sia una vera rivoluzione, non un cumulo di luoghi comuni su come riaccendere la passione.


 Le vere rivoluzioni cominciano dai calzini.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Le vere rivoluzioni cominciano dai calzini.


Una lunga marcia inizia da un piccolo passo...preciso preciso...


----------



## Caciottina (19 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cucciolina., oggi ho finalizzato un nuovo contatto,scambio foto ok..etc etc.Lei e'sposata e 45enne..mi ha gia'detto che di amanti ne ha avuti,alcuni per poco,altri per piu'tempo.E ne sono felice,magari ci vedremo 4 volte..e chisse ne frega.Questo lo scrivo non per vantarmi..anche se sotto sotto mi carico...ma per dirti che il tradimento,e'questo.Il resto,come scrive il Mitico Conte...e'fuffa.Se lo sai prendere cosi'bene....viceversa lascia perdere....ti brucerai....
> ciao!



Ma senti questo. ..........sei incommentabile a volte. Davvero. Chi secondo te non pensa che ti vanti??? Io lo penso alla grande proprio.
Sei un farfallino e basta.
Madonna santa che pazienza. ...
I


----------



## Homer (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Anch'io voglio sorprendere il mio uomo! Comincerò col cambiare il suo cassetto delle mutande. Finora è sempre stato il secondo, adesso prendo mutande, magliette e calzini e glieli piazzo nel terzo e chissà che sorpresa quando rientra a casa!
> 
> Mamma mia, che visione superficiale e stitica del rapporto d'amore.
> 
> ...



:up:
Quotone


----------



## disincantata (19 Febbraio 2014)

cucciolina ha detto:


> penso che il cassetto del calzini fosse una metafora ;-)
> anch'io, ero convinta di essere la donna più fortunata, felice e appagata sulla faccia della terra..
> ero felice anche stando a guardare un film in tv, ero contenta di stare da sola con lui, queste abitudini mi piacevano...finchè...non è arrivato l'altro...e purtroppo succede sempre così, scherzi del destino? pensiamo di essere soddisfatti, felici, appagati, di avere tutto e *poi arriva qualcosa a stravolgere le nostre sicurezze*...



Capisco ma ne deve valere la pena.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Febbraio 2014)

cucciolina ha detto:


> penso che il cassetto del calzini fosse una metafora ;-)
> anch'io, ero convinta di essere la donna più fortunata, felice e appagata sulla faccia della terra..
> ero felice anche stando a guardare un film in tv, ero contenta di stare da sola con lui, queste abitudini mi piacevano...finchè...non è arrivato l'altro...e purtroppo succede sempre così, scherzi del destino? pensiamo di essere soddisfatti, felici, appagati, di avere tutto e poi arriva qualcosa a stravolgere le nostre sicurezze...



Troppo facile cosi cuccioli'.

Le cose arrivano si ma tu le vedi ben arrivare. Sta a te poi volerle evitare o accoglierle a braccia e gambe aperte...
Cioè basta da la colpa al destino.....è ridicolissimo.
Io ad affidarmi al destino mi sentirei di un impotenza terrificante.


----------



## Homer (19 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ma senti questo. ..........sei incommentabile a volte. Davvero. Chi secondo te non pensa che ti vanti??? Io lo penso alla grande proprio.
> Sei un farfallino e basta.
> Madonna santa che pazienza. ...
> I



il nostro carissimo Gigolò oltre a vantarsi con le sue donne ha bisogno di farlo anche qui, altro che storie, d'altronde che ci vuole a raccattare donne su meetic.it......il massimo della soddisfazione


----------



## disincantata (19 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Straquoto!



Ristraquoto per chi non è d'accordo!


----------



## Sole (19 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Straquoto!





disincantata ha detto:


> Ristraquoto per chi non è d'accordo!


Straquoto anch'io!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Le vere rivoluzioni cominciano dai calzini.


:applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## Sole (19 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Troppo facile cosi cuccioli'.
> 
> Le cose arrivano si ma tu le vedi ben arrivare. Sta a te poi volerle evitare o accoglierle a braccia e gambe aperte...
> *Cioè basta da la colpa al destino.....*è ridicolissimo.*
> Io ad affidarmi al destino mi sentirei di un impotenza terrificante*.


Pensiero condivisibile. Siamo noi che scegliamo, alla fine dei conti.


----------



## disincantata (19 Febbraio 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> il nostro carissimo Gigolò oltre a vantarsi con le sue donne ha bisogno di farlo anche qui, altro che storie, d'altronde che ci vuole a raccattare donne su meetic.it......il massimo della soddisfazione



Pochi minuti. Pure se entri in certe balere. Discoteche, bar, spiagge. supermercati.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> *Pochi minuti*. Pure se entri in certe balere. Discoteche, bar, spiagge. supermercati.



che alta considerazione del nostro genere (femminile) 
ovviamente quelle che la danno solo con cognizione, intensità, profondità, sentimento sono tutte qui, su questo forum (mi autoescludo)


----------



## disincantata (19 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che alta considerazione del nostro genere (femminile)
> ovviamente quelle che la danno solo con cognizione, intensità, profondità, sentimento sono tutte qui, su questo forum (mi autoescludo)



Non è quella la questione, non ci avrei mai creduto ma poi ho frequentato causa di forza maggiore le sale da ballo per stare con il traditore, e ne ho viste di ogni. anche uomini ovvio, ma donne in cerca ne ho viste e conosciute tantissime e in pochi mesi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non è quella la questione, non ci avrei mai creduto ma poi ho frequentato causa di forza maggiore le sale da ballo per stare con il traditore, e ne ho viste di ogni. anche uomini ovvio, ma donne in cerca ne ho viste e conosciute tantissime e in pochi mesi.



infatti ce ne sono molte, e dappertutto: hai detto bene.
ma dovrebbe essere percepito positivamente il fatto che l'assertività e la pro-azione siano finalmente appannaggio di entrambi i generi: anche perché la distinzione, a mio avviso e se proprio deve esserci, andrebbe fatta più sul _modo_ di cercare che sul fatto in sè.
ma niente: siamo noi (donne) le prime a non farcela ad accettarlo, in un  modo che le nostre colleghe che si dimostrano un po' più scaltre e disinibite, più veloci e più _consumistiche_ ( mi si passi il termine) suscitano prima di tutto una presa di distanza.
che spesso ( non sempre) nasconde una punta d'invidia.
lo dico perché non ne sono stata estranea nemmeno io, in altri tempi.

tornando a gatta80, ma rimanendo sempre in tema a quanto ho espresso sopra: se il tempo impiegato qui a scrivere e leggere l'avesse dedicato a scopare con qualcuno ( il tipo, il marito o qualche altro tipo) io penso che oggi avrebbe qualche risposta  in più.


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ma senti questo. ..........sei incommentabile a volte. Davvero. Chi secondo te non pensa che ti vanti??? Io lo penso alla grande proprio.
> Sei un farfallino e basta.
> Madonna santa che pazienza. ...
> I


FARFALLINO? 

A Lothar?

:rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (19 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti ce ne sono molte, e dappertutto: hai detto bene.
> ma dovrebbe essere percepito positivamente il fatto che l'assertività e la pro-azione siano finalmente appannaggio di entrambi i generi: anche perché la distinzione, a mio avviso e se proprio deve esserci, andrebbe fatta più sul _modo_ di cercare che sul fatto in sè.
> ma niente: siamo noi (donne) le prime a non farcela ad accettarlo, in un  modo che le nostre colleghe che si dimostrano un po' più scaltre e disinibite, più veloci e più _consumistiche_ ( mi si passi il termine) suscitano prima di tutto una presa di distanza.
> che spesso ( non sempre) nasconde una punta d'invidia.
> ...



Non so tu, ma io tifo sempre per le donne,  mi dispiaceva vederle deluse quando non trovavano nessuno per ballare ed eventualmente per compagnia.

A due signore mi ero anche affezionata, bella sala, ma poi mi sono scocciata di fare le 5 del mattino, per cosa poi?  Non so ballare, le canzoni le avevo imparate quasi tutte a memoria, in sala da ballo non riesci neppure a parlare per il rumore.

Figuriamoci se le critico. Spero sempre incontrino qualcuno per cui valga la pena uscirci.

Ho scritto varie volte che ne mia figlia ne tante sue amiche trovano qualcuno adatto a loro. Per quello so che non è difficile, donne sole ce ne sono molte, giovani e non.

Poi con le chat è un altro discorso. O chi va nei privè.


----------



## disincantata (19 Febbraio 2014)

Riguardo invece a Gatta80 ci avrebbe anche scopato, è lui che ha fatto cilecca.

Con il marito sembra lo faccia.

Il problema è che tradisci se ne hai voglia ma bisogna essere in due.


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2014)

Anche in 3.
Non mettiamo limiti alla provvidenza.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Anche in 3.
> Non mettiamo limiti alla provvidenza.


ma il blog ..vietato ai minorenni... resterà incompiuto ?


----------



## disincantata (19 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Anche in 3.
> Non mettiamo limiti alla provvidenza.



In tre con chi oltre a noi due?

Noooooooooooo, paura!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Anche in 3.
> Non mettiamo limiti alla provvidenza.



ottimo


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ne esci scavando ben bene dentro, lasciando da parte le risposte che vorresti avere... e prendendo in considerazione l'idea che ce ne siano altre che al momento non conosci.
> 
> Ti faccio un esempio? *Poco prima di scoprire che il mio ex marito mi tradiva, io mi sono presa una cotta per un tipo. Ovviamente me la sono tenuta per me, non ho mai dato alcun segnale e il mio rapporto con questo tipo è rimasto assolutamente formale.
> Ne parlai solo con un'amica che mi disse una cosa furba. Mi fece riflettere sul fatto che io, forse, nella cotta per questa persona proiettavo il bisogno di emozioni che mi mancavano nel mio rapporto. Che forse quelle emozioni erano un riempitivo per un vuoto che sentivo nella relazione con mio marito. Io negai fino allo sfinimento*, la cotta me la feci passare (era successo altre volte in passato) e poi successe tutto l'ambaradan.
> ...


Quanto è reale!


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2014)

cucciolina ha detto:


> ecco, anch'io la vedo un pò così..nel senso che mi sembra un pò difficile prendere da parte un marito che è felice e non sospetta nulla e dirgli le paranoie che ci passano per la testa, anche perchè le paranoie sono dovuta alla presenza dell'altro, inutile nasconderlo...e allora si direbbero le cose a metà e il marito ovviamente non capirebbe..questo secondo il mio modesto parere...
> piuttosto, ed è quello che sto cercando di fare anch'io, bisogna capire cosa c'è che non va, cosa c'è che manca nel nostro rapporto, e dobbiamo fare in modo di cambiarlo, magari dalle piccole cose, se il marito è pigro cercare di coinvolgerlo in attività, cercare di cambiare le solite abitudini...


Si può anche dire che ci si è sorprese a guardare con emozione un tipo di per sé poco significativo (che è pure la verità svelata) e che si sta domando perché.


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> D
> Coinvolgerti in quello che le capita significa nel tuo caso una cosa del tipo "senti,io di esserti fedele mi sono scocciata.   Cercherò di essere prudente e non ho alcuna intenzione di andarmene con chicchessia,ai miei *doveri* di madre non vengo meno,ma sappi che nello spazio e nel tempo che d'ora in avanti dedicherò a me stessa potrebbero entrarci altre donne ed altri uomini.   Vedi tu se accettare la cosa"
> 
> Non so veramente come meglio spiegartelo
> ...



Non a tutti i mariti può piacere questo tipo di rapporto.
Non è quello che vado cercando.
Non voglio una donna che rispetti i *doveri *ma che provi piacere nelle scelte che fa.
La responsabilità verso gli altri sta proprio qui.
Nel fare scelte che tengano conto delle esigenze altrui.
Io non voglio un rapporto superficiale con mia moglie, e così è stato per anni con lei.
Questa scelta è stata nostra e condivisa per anni. E non può essere cambiata unilateralmente.
A quel punto, se le cose stessero veramente così, la soluzione è separarsi. Vuoi vivere altre storie? 
Lo puoi fare, ampliando la tua libertà senza coinvolgere però me in questo. Io non sono d'accordo.
Lo fai di nascosto? Se verrai scoperta ne pagherai le conseguenze. 
Vi è un rischio che tutti noi accettiamo facendo delle scelte, ed è opportuno ragionare prima se "il gioco vale la candela".
Ogni tradimento comporta delle conseguenze prima o poi. Sta a noi essere sufficientemente maturi per comprenderle e valutarle.
Al di là di questo, mia moglie ha riscoperto una sua parte adolescente che l'ha fatta fuggire dalla parte matura che a un certo punto ha cominciato a incombere su di lei diventando insostenibile per varie ragioni indipendenti dalla coppia.
Non è voglia di sesso riscoperta a un certo punto per chissà quale squilibrio ormonale: stiamo parlando di una donna che ha avuto 3 uomini in tutta la sua vita, e già da questo si capisce qual è l'interesse per le relazioni di superficie. Il problema è psicologico, ma non è assecondando le inclinazioni che si risolve.
A chi soffre di agorafobia non gli dici "stai pure in casa, chiuditi in casa", ma gli risolvi i problemi, eventualmente e necessariamente in quel caso ricorrendo a uno specialista.
A una donna che nella sua maturità tira fuori la parte adolescente distruttiva le spieghi le conseguenze che questo può avere in una fase della vita in cui si è già costruito e si deve cominciare a godere di quello che si ha. 
Da adolescenti è normale distruggere senza troppi rischi. L'adolescenza finisce quando si inizia a costruire.
Dopo distruggere diventa pericoloso, e parlo per esperienza di persone a me molto vicine.


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con Lola, Danny. In questo non vedo somiglianze con tua moglie. Io dall'altro non ho mai voluto dichiarazioni d'amore. Avvertivo il suo affetto, e questo mi faceva piacere, cosi' come mi piaceva sentirmi desiderata. Ma non ho mai provato il desiderio di sentirmi dire ti amo.


No, no non è l'esigenza diversa. Tu necessiti della parte del corteggiamento come lei.
Mia moglie mi ha detto che lui le aveva confessato che si era innamorato di lei
"ma tu ci credi?" Ha aggiunto nel raccontarmi questa cosa.
"Cosa conosce di me?".
Malgrado questo scetticismo è il coinvolgimento emotivo che ti sconvolge e ti azzera la parte razionale.
Puoi non credergli quando ti dice che si è innamorato di te, ma in quelle parole ci trovi la conferma del suo desiderio che è anche il tuo.


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> ma forse vivendone altre, e riempendo la mia vita con altre emozioni, QUELLE emozioni sarebbero ridimensionate, meno pressanti, meno protagoniste. Forse.


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> credimi mi sento male anche per questo. Non sono mai stata una persona ingrata, che non sa riconoscere e vedere cio' che ha, anzi, mi sono sempre ritenuta una privilegiata, ho sempre ringraziato la vita per tutto quello che Mi ha regalato, e che mi ha aiutata a conquistare. Per questo ora mi chiedo cosa mi succede. Mi sento male perché so che ho tutto, e mi struggo e metto tutto a rischio per niente, per uno che vorrebbe solo incontrarmi di sfuggita nei pochi ritagli di tempo e chiama anche questo "amore". Come sono finita così'?? E come ne esco? Proverò a cercare le parole giuste da cui iniziare. Ma non sarà semplice.


Il problema è tuo, non della coppia. Tuo marito lo sai è perfetto. E non vuoi rinunciare a lui.
Ma quel tuo collega ti ha portato in un mondo parallelo fatto di emozioni "diverse" da quelle a cui ti sei abituata.
La tua vita è povera di emozioni forti.
E forse hai anche qualche altro problema che ti coinvolge e da cui vuoi fuggire. Forse.
Ragiona su te stessa e lascia per un momento da parte l'amante e i sensi di colpa verso tuo marito.
Cerca in te le risposte.


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Anch'io voglio sorprendere il mio uomo! Comincerò col cambiare il suo cassetto delle mutande. Finora è sempre stato il secondo, adesso prendo mutande, magliette e calzini e glieli piazzo nel terzo e chissà che sorpresa quando rientra a casa!
> 
> Mamma mia, che visione superficiale e stitica del rapporto d'amore.
> 
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:

Condivido in pieno.
E aggiungo una mia personale riflessione.
Scoprire il tradimento ha dato una scossa non da poco al matrimonio.
Qualcosa che mi ha permesso di valutare ancora di più il valore di quelle abitudini che citi, e della persona che ho accanto. E di dare più valore a queste cose di fronte a lei.
Mi ha fatto e mi fa ancora male, ma non sceglierei "ora" di non sapere niente. 
Di essere inconsapevole di fianco a una persona che cambia.


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ne esci scavando ben bene dentro, lasciando da parte le risposte che vorresti avere... e prendendo in considerazione l'idea che ce ne siano altre che al momento non conosci.
> Datti la possibilità di rispondere liberamente. Io amo davvero mio marito? E' davvero lui l'uomo che voglio? Davvero non ho problemi con lui? Cosa c'è che non funziona con lui? E comincia a rifletterci su, senza metterti paletti. Penso che un aiuto esterno potrebbe aiutarti in questo.



Secondo me in questo periodo la risposta sarebbe solo e unicamente no.
In questo periodo.
L'amore può avere alti e bassi, non è costante negli anni. 
Ma la passione per l'altro mi fa dire che l'amore per il marito è al minimo ora.
Andrei invece a scavare anche più a fondo, uscendo dal rapporto di coppia.
Il problema è in Gatta80 sicuramente: cosa c'è che non va in lei, in tutta la sua vita?


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2014)

cucciolina ha detto:


> penso che il cassetto del calzini fosse una metafora ;-)
> anch'io, ero convinta di essere la donna più fortunata, felice e appagata sulla faccia della terra..
> ero felice anche stando a guardare un film in tv, ero contenta di stare da sola con lui, queste abitudini mi piacevano...finchè...non è arrivato l'altro...e purtroppo succede sempre così, scherzi del destino? pensiamo di essere soddisfatti, felici, appagati, di avere tutto e poi arriva qualcosa a stravolgere le nostre sicurezze...



Una fettina di prosciutto cotto non la puoi confrontare con un casco di banane. O con una cassata siciliana. O con delle prugne secche.
La routine è bella, l'amore per il marito è indispensabile, questo ci sembra il massimo e lo è.
Ma la passione per l'amante è un'altra cosa. Non la condividi davanti alla tv o nelle abitudini.
Dipende da noi volere o meno quell'emozione, nella consapevolezza delle conseguenze.
Con il marito scopi a letto, con l'amante vai in motel di nascosto.
Col marito parli a cena e guardi un film, con l'amante mandi sms e ti baci in auto...
Sono due mondi diversi.
L'unica cosa che può tenerti lontano dall'amante e dalle emozioni che riserva è la volontà di non far male al marito, alla paura di perderlo... 
Ma d'altronde nel tradimento c'è molto egoismo: la voglia di qualcosa di nostro non prevede di essere responsabili con chi per questo nostro desiderio potrebbe soffrire.
Potrebbe essere il marito, a volte sono i figli.


----------



## perplesso (20 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non a tutti i mariti può piacere questo tipo di rapporto.
> Non è quello che vado cercando.
> Non voglio una donna che rispetti i *doveri *ma che provi piacere nelle scelte che fa.
> La responsabilità verso gli altri sta proprio qui.
> ...


intanto ora di uomini ne ha avuti 4. almeno quelli che sai.   più mi par di ricordare anche un paio di esperienze con sue amiche.

il giorno che smetterai di restare aggrappato all'immagine di tua moglie e comincerai a guardarla per quella che è in realtà,forse ne uscirai.

PS: mettere al mondo dei figli comporta dei doveri.   non sono bambolotti.   scegliamo noi di farli nascere ed è compito nostro far sì che crescano nel modo migliore possibile.
Tu ti chiedi mai che immagine dai a tua figlia dell'essere uomo?   attento che i bimbi capiscono molto più di quello che noi adulti immaginiamo


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> intanto ora di uomini ne ha avuti 4. almeno quelli che sai.   più mi par di ricordare anche un paio di esperienze con sue amiche.
> 
> il giorno che smetterai di restare aggrappato all'immagine di tua moglie e comincerai a guardarla per quella che è in realtà,forse ne uscirai.
> 
> ...


Quel giorno che riuscirà a guardarla nel modo disincatato che dici tu
sarà perchè non è più innamorato di lei...

Di quante mogli io dico...
Ma poveri mariti...

Infatti io non sono innamorato di loro e le vedo per quello che sono in realtà...
E mi dico...

Ma come fanno sti uomini con ste donne?

E quante volte mia moglie mi cogliona dicendo
e ti ci vorrebbe una moglie come questa o quella allora si avresti rigato dritto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## cucciolina (20 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Una fettina di prosciutto cotto non la puoi confrontare con un casco di banane. O con una cassata siciliana. O con delle prugne secche.
> La routine è bella, l'amore per il marito è indispensabile, questo ci sembra il massimo e lo è.
> Ma la passione per l'amante è un'altra cosa. Non la condividi davanti alla tv o nelle abitudini.
> Dipende da noi volere o meno quell'emozione, nella consapevolezza delle conseguenze.
> ...


hai ragione in tutto...
non è paragonabile e ci vuole una certa dose di egoismo, e forse anche di incoscienza...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non a tutti i mariti può piacere questo tipo di rapporto.
> Non è quello che vado cercando.
> Non voglio una donna che rispetti i *doveri *ma che provi piacere nelle scelte che fa.
> La responsabilità verso gli altri sta proprio qui.
> ...


il neretto è una cazzata madornale

ti faccio l'esempio di me: una donna che non aveva avuto storie prima di suo marito
per me le relazioni hanno un senso se sono profonde e curate, coltivate, sviluppate, se si evolvono arricchendomi.
questo non significa che io sia incapace di rapportarmi in modo superficiale, solo che l'ho scoperto facendolo.
prima ero prigioniera dell'idea di brava ragazza che avevo di me, accuratamente costruita: dopo, ho capito che le persone, se voglio, posso rigirarmele come calzini.


danny, io non te lo dico per cattiveria o perché abbia qualcosa di personale con te

però ogni volta che ti leggo penso a mio marito.
se sapessi che mio marito ragiona come te mi cadrebbe sotto i tacchi in due secondi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Febbraio 2014)

cucciolina ha detto:


> hai ragione in tutto...
> non è paragonabile e ci vuole una certa dose di egoismo, e forse anche di incoscienza...


sono solo stereotipi
servono a rassicurare e basta


----------



## perplesso (20 Febbraio 2014)

cucciolina ha detto:


> hai ragione in tutto...
> non è paragonabile e ci vuole una certa dose di egoismo, e forse anche di incoscienza...


no no.  ci vuole una dose di coscienza di sè come forse mai.    non è che si inciampi e si finisce in un letto.

Sono scelte consapevoli.    e si deve avere l'onestà intellettuale di ammetterlo.    è il negare la verità che porta a fare casini e a sfasciare quello che si è costruito


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> il neretto è una cazzata madornale
> 
> ti faccio l'esempio di me: una donna che non aveva avuto storie prima di suo marito
> per me le relazioni hanno un senso se sono profonde e curate, coltivate, sviluppate, se si evolvono arricchendomi.
> ...



:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Ho dovuto rileggere

avevo letto il neretto è una cazzata MERIDIONALE...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## zanna (20 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> il neretto è una cazzata madornale
> 
> ti faccio l'esempio di me: una donna che non aveva avuto storie prima di suo marito
> per me le relazioni hanno un senso se sono profonde e curate, coltivate, sviluppate, se si evolvono arricchendomi.
> ...


me cojoni ... se po di? 
Ti auguro di non essere mai trattata da calzino ... la vita sai, a volte, è piuttosto strana ...


----------



## Simy (20 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> me cojoni ... se po di?
> Ti auguro di non essere mai trattata da calzino ... la vita sai, a volte, è piuttosto strana ...


una dura vita quella dei calzini


----------



## zanna (20 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> una dura vita quella dei calzini


Echenonloso? Sbatacchiati qua e la nel cesto dei panni sporchi e lavati/rimessi a posto rigorosamente spaiati ...


----------



## Simy (20 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Echenonloso? Sbatacchiati qua e la nel cesto dei panni sporchi e lavati/rimessi a posto rigorosamente spaiati ...



 infatti.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> me cojoni ... se po di?
> Ti auguro di non essere mai *trattata da calzino* ... la vita sai, a volte, è piuttosto strana ...



certo che lo sono stata: è proprio per questo motivo che ho imparato a farlo

chi sono io? babbo natale?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Ho dovuto rileggere
> 
> avevo letto il neretto è una cazzata *MERIDIONALE.*..:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



c'hai la fissa


----------



## zanna (20 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *certo che lo sono stata*: è proprio per questo motivo che ho imparato a farlo
> 
> chi sono io? babbo natale?


Mi dolgo di quel che leggo allora ... ma la tua si potrebbe chiamare allora eccesso (mica poi tanto) di legittima difesa con tutti i caxxi (metaforicamente parlando :smile che comporta ... poi babbo natale ha i capelli bianchi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Gatta80 (20 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Il massimo sarebbe sfruttare l'adrenalina e le endorfine che se scatenano nel corteggiamento de fòri, per convogliarle a mo' di transfert, quanno ciula cor marito....
> 
> quello je chiedera' senz'altro che je' capitato...ahahah
> 
> proooova....:rotfl:


Già fatto...


----------



## Diletta (20 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certo che lo sono stata: è proprio per questo motivo che ho imparato a farlo
> 
> chi sono io? babbo natale?




A questo punto spero da tuo marito (rigirata come un calzino), sarebbe così "meritevole" del trattamento che gli riservi.
In caso contrario, sarei molto dispiaciuta per lui, provo sempre tanta commiserazione e simpatia per chi non si merita un torto dalla persona a lui vicino.


----------



## Diletta (20 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
> 
> Condivido in pieno.
> E aggiungo una mia personale riflessione.
> ...




Ok, la penso come te, anch'io non tornerei mai indietro per non sapere, ho riscoperto dettagli e sfumature tralasciate da anni e me le sto godendo appieno.    
Ma ti chiedo una cosa:
pensi che tua moglie abbia fatto la stessa tua riscoperta?


----------



## Diletta (20 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Anch'io voglio sorprendere il mio uomo! Comincerò col cambiare il suo cassetto delle mutande. Finora è sempre stato il secondo, adesso prendo mutande, magliette e calzini e glieli piazzo nel terzo e chissà che sorpresa quando rientra a casa!
> 
> Mamma mia, che visione superficiale e stitica del rapporto d'amore.
> 
> ...




Sei semplicemente meravigliosa!!!:up::up::up:


----------



## Gatta80 (20 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Anch'io voglio sorprendere il mio uomo! Comincerò col cambiare il suo cassetto delle mutande. Finora è sempre stato il secondo, adesso prendo mutande, magliette e calzini e glieli piazzo nel terzo e chissà che sorpresa quando rientra a casa!
> 
> Mamma mia, che visione superficiale e stitica del rapporto d'amore.
> 
> ...


Straquoto anche io.
Avvinghiarmi mentre guardiamo Grey's a. o Breking bad (ma ne potrei citare almeno altre 5o6!!) cenare nel nostro ristorante preferito.. non sono noiose abitudini, sono per me il sale della vita, le cose semplici che mi riempiono di felicità e spero sia sempre così anche per mio marito. Io non sono cieca davanti alla preziosità di tutto questo e proprio per questo non tollero in me il solo pensare di poter mettere a rischio tutto per poco, veramente poco. Si è un'esigenza, che ho provato, forse naturale, dopo tanti anni, ma voglio imparare a capire gestirla, senza sentirmi in gabbia e senza perdere più il controllo della mia vita.


----------



## Diletta (20 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Straquoto anche io.
> Avvinghirmi mentre guardiamo Grey's a. o Breking bad (ma ne potrei citare almeno altre 5o6!!) cenare nel nostro ristorante preferito.. non sono noiose abitudini, sono per me il sale della vita, le cose semplici che mi riempiono di felicità e spero sia sempre così anche per mio marito. Io non sono cieca davanti alla preziosità di tutto questo e proprio per questo non tollero in me il solo pensare di poter mettere a rischio tutto per poco, veramente poco. Si è un'esigenza, che ho provato, forse naturale, dopo tanti anni, ma voglio imparare a capire gestirla, senza sentirmi in gabbia e senza perdere più il controllo della mia vita.





:up:così sì che mi piaci un sacco!!


----------



## Diletta (20 Febbraio 2014)

*accidenti alla curiosità femminile!!!*

che voglia che ho di sapere chi mi ha rubinato il bellissimo e romanticissimo nonché profondo post di Sole!!!


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Tu ti chiedi mai che immagine dai a tua figlia dell'essere *uomo*?   attento che i bimbi capiscono molto più di quello che noi adulti immaginiamo


Veramente l'immagine che vorrei dare a mia figlia è quella di essere *papà.
*Mio padre per esempio mi ha sempre dato l'immagine di essere un uomo - ha avuto centinaia di donne dopo il divorzio. Ma in molte fasi della vita si è dimenticato di essere papà. I bambini se ne accorgono. Soprattutto divenuti adulti.


----------



## perplesso (20 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Veramente l'immagine che vorrei dare a mia figlia è quella di essere *papà.
> *Mio padre per esempio mi ha sempre dato l'immagine di essere un uomo - ha avuto centinaia di donne dopo il divorzio. Ma in molte fasi della vita si è dimenticato di essere papà. I bambini se ne accorgono. Soprattutto divenuti adulti.


non è che puoi sempre ridurre tutto alla tua esperienza personale eh.....e credere che sia così per tutti.

Tua figlia ti amerà tantissimo come padre.  non ho alcun dubbio su questo.   ma tu sei anche il primo riferimento della mascolinità che ha.    non dimenticarlo


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> : dopo, ho capito che le persone, se voglio, posso rigirarmele come calzini.
> 
> 
> danny, io non te lo dico per cattiveria o perché abbia qualcosa di personale con te
> ...



Ma io non voglio rigirare le persone come calzini...
Non è questo che cerco.
Non mi interessa.


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certo che lo sono stata: è proprio per questo motivo che ho imparato a farlo
> 
> chi sono io? babbo natale?



Sembra paura di lasciarsi andare, deducendola da questa frase.
Usi gli altri, ma ne resti sufficientemente lontana per non farti male.
A me è capitato di usare delle donne... ma proprio perché non ne ero innamorato.
Poi capita quella che ti accende qualcosa... e i buoni propositi finiscono con i calzini.


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Già fatto...



OK. Fase identica a quella della storia di mia moglie.
Ma che succede a voi donne? 
Funzionate in maniera automatica?
Scherzo... ma leggiti i miei vaneggiamenti di quando sono entrato...
poco dopo aver scoperto il tradimento... 
Gatta80... tutto è molto simile.
Te lo dico da marito che c'è passato.
Dopo se viene a galla per caso (e viene a galla, perché tu cambi e lui prima o poi se ne accorge... o magari si sta già facendo delle domande e cercando delle conferme...) è dura per tutti e due.
Per me... è difficile recuperare la fiducia, e  in certi momenti provi fastidio per tante cose, per i comportamenti di lei, per gli oggetti... subentrano situazioni che neppure ora ti immagini.
E' un trauma, dammi retta.
Escine e tieni duro finché puoi!
Non hai la necessaria leggerezza per imbarcarti in queste situazioni.


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ok, la penso come te, anch'io non tornerei mai indietro per non sapere, ho riscoperto dettagli e sfumature tralasciate da anni e me le sto godendo appieno.
> Ma ti chiedo una cosa:
> pensi che tua moglie abbia fatto la stessa tua riscoperta?


No, non credo.
Lei ha vissuto "dall'altra parte".
Lei ha *vissuto* una storia di passione con un'altra persona, una storia che l'ha cambiata, ma che è una sua storia.
Io ho invece *subito *questa cosa.
Lei fin dall'inizio era consapevole di tutto.
Io ho dovuto barcamenarmi tra dubbi, bugie, insicurezza, mancanza di fiducia.
Io ho dato valore a cose che stavo perdendo.
Lei dava valore a cose che stava scoprendo. Nel rapporto con un altro.
Siamo su due piani diversi.
Perché lei arrivi a riscoprire me deve dimenticare lui.
E avere la forza di abbattere quel muro che si è creato, fato di tutte le menzogne che si raccontano per paura.
E ci vuole tempo, molto tempo e molta fatica, oltre a delle motivazioni forti. 
Credo che attualmente alberghino in lei sentimenti confusi, inevitabili in situazioni come questa.
In fin dei conti è una scelta dolorosa, che impone dei sacrifici in qualsiasi caso.
Sia che lei lasci l'amante, sia che lasci il marito.
La consapevolezza può esserci, ma la volontà non è conseguente. Quella va alimentata.


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è che puoi sempre ridurre tutto alla tua esperienza personale eh.....e credere che sia così per tutti.
> 
> Tua figlia ti amerà tantissimo come padre.  non ho alcun dubbio su questo.   ma tu sei anche il primo riferimento della *mascolinità* che ha.    non dimenticarlo


Che è 'sta mascolinità?
No, non esiste un solo essere maschio, per fortuna.
Esistono uomini di tutti i tipi... e deo gratias che siamo liberi di non aderire ad alcun modello...
Io voglio che lei mi ami per la mia presenza, non per quello che posso simboleggiare.
Mio padre era il simbolo della mascolinità quando ero ragazzo.
Aveva una donna dopo l'altra. Ma dopo mia madre, che lasciò per un'amante di cui si era invaghito (e che durò poco) non ha mai costruito nulla. Solo storie, più o meno lunghe, storie di anni, con donne belle, a volte molto belle. Non è la vita che voglio io. Non fa per me. è come se l'avessi già vissuta, so cosa significa vivere così.


----------



## Sole (20 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Straquoto anche io.
> Avvinghiarmi mentre guardiamo Grey's a. o Breking bad (ma ne potrei citare almeno altre 5o6!!) cenare nel nostro ristorante preferito.. non sono noiose abitudini, sono per me il sale della vita, le cose semplici che mi riempiono di felicità e spero sia sempre così anche per mio marito. Io non sono cieca davanti alla preziosità di tutto questo e proprio per questo non tollero in me il solo pensare di poter mettere a rischio tutto per poco, veramente poco. Si è un'esigenza, che ho provato, forse naturale, dopo tanti anni, ma voglio imparare a capire gestirla, senza sentirmi in gabbia e senza perdere più il controllo della mia vita.


:up:


----------



## Sole (20 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quanto è reale!


Ho la fortuna di avere amiche in gamba, che a volte sanno vedere le cose meglio di me


----------



## Sole (20 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
> 
> Condivido in pieno.
> E aggiungo una mia personale riflessione.
> ...


Nella nostra società c'è la forte tendenza a esaltare il piacere e la leggerezza (che ci vogliono, spesso e volentieri, direi), evitando la sofferenza. Io invece penso che a volte soffrire possa essere un'esperienza formativa, in ogni fase della vita. Purché non ci si crogioli, purché non si decida di restare nella fase del vittimismo e dell'autocommiserazione.

Anch'io sono stata contenta di sapere. La conoscenza è il motore della libertà, no? Io sono libera davvero quando ho tutti gli elementi per decidere e per fare una scelta consapevole, qualunque essa sia.


----------



## perplesso (20 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Che è 'sta mascolinità?
> No, non esiste un solo essere maschio, per fortuna.
> Esistono uomini di tutti i tipi... e deo gratias che siamo liberi di non aderire ad alcun modello...
> Io voglio che lei mi ami per la mia presenza, non per quello che posso simboleggiare.
> ...


tu per ora 6 un modello di come certe persone si fanno rivoltare come pedalini.    e che tu non abbia preso nulla di tuo padre lo s'è capito.    

Tua figlia ti ama e ti amerà per quello che sei e se sei presente nella sua vita come uno che si fa infinocchiare non le stai dando un buon esempio


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2014)

*Esimio*



perplesso ha detto:


> tu per ora 6 un modello di come certe persone si fanno rivoltare come pedalini.    e che tu non abbia preso nulla di tuo padre lo s'è capito.
> 
> Tua figlia ti ama e ti amerà per quello che sei e se sei presente nella sua vita come uno che si fa infinocchiare non le stai dando un buon esempio


COn danny sfondi un culo aperto.:up:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu per ora 6 un modello di come certe persone si fanno rivoltare come pedalini.    e che tu non abbia preso nulla di tuo padre lo s'è capito.
> 
> Tua figlia ti ama e ti amerà per quello che sei e se sei presente nella sua vita come uno che si fa infinocchiare non le stai dando un buon esempio


Perché consideri Danny uno che si fa infinocchiare?
Mi sembra un uomo molto consapevole.
Tu interpreti in modo diverso da lui il carattere di sua moglie. E' vero che a volte non si vede bene quello che si vive ma qui possiamo fare supposizioni e può succedere che ci vengano confermate o a volte smentite. Dobbiamo riconoscere che Danny conoscerà magari non interamente la moglie ma certamente la conosce meglio di noi.
Non ho capito cosa pensi della moglie e cosa pensi che lui non veda.
I figli percepiscono tensioni e crisi ma non credo proprio che un figlio deduca da questo clima un modello d'uomo non valido.
Qual è un modello valido? Cosa dovrebbe fare Danny per esserlo?
Mollare la moglie?
Farsi un'amante?
Accordarsi per una coppia aperta?
Questi sarebbero buoni modelli?
Un'altra cosa. Ho letto levate di scudi in difesa di traditori per i quali si era ipotizzato che potessero togliere cose dovute ai figli e qui dici e ridici che un padre che si impegna per mantenere unita la famiglia e con una coppia vera ha la responsabilità di dare un cattivo modello alla figlia?!


----------



## perplesso (20 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché consideri Danny uno che si fa infinocchiare?
> Mi sembra un uomo molto consapevole.
> Tu interpreti in modo diverso da lui il carattere di sua moglie. E' vero che a volte non si vede bene quello che si vive ma qui possiamo fare supposizioni e può succedere che ci vengano confermate o a volte smentite. Dobbiamo riconoscere che Danny conoscerà magari non interamente la moglie ma certamente la conosce meglio di noi.
> Non ho capito cosa pensi della moglie e cosa pensi che lui non veda.
> ...


sì.   lui è colpevole di subire il comportamento della moglie.   basta vedere come continui a cercare giustificazioni ridicole al suo comportamento.

Sta donna gli ha detto e mostrato in mille modi che non vuol più essere monogama.   cosa io farei al posto di Danny l'ho scritto N volte,ma lo ripeto ancora:

Io di fronte ad una che nonostante mi veda star male se ne va lo stesso in motel a scopare,non voglio più stare. Danny se l'è pure portata in vacanza e lei per risposta ha passato le vacanze a messaggiare col ganzo.

Ora sembra tranquilla,ma ha detto anche a Danny che quello che è successo potrebbe ricapitare perchè lei ha bisogno di conferme che Danny non le può più dare perchè gliele ha già date e lei le vuole da altri.

Magari la figlia ora è troppo piccola per elaborare compiutamente,ma non sarò sempre piccola.

e crescere in una famiglia in cui la madre fa quello che le pare "perchè ha bisogno di conferme" e vedere il padre che non solo subisce ma giustifica pure secondo te è un modello sano da presentare?

ma meglio mille volte una coppia aperta in cui ognuno si prende i suoi spazi ma insegna al contempo ai figli a rispettare la libertà e la dignità nonchè i sentimenti altrui


----------



## Sole (20 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché consideri Danny uno che si fa infinocchiare?
> Mi sembra un uomo molto consapevole.
> Tu interpreti in modo diverso da lui il carattere di sua moglie. E' vero che a volte non si vede bene quello che si vive ma qui possiamo fare supposizioni e può succedere che ci vengano confermate o a volte smentite. Dobbiamo riconoscere che Danny conoscerà magari non interamente la moglie ma certamente la conosce meglio di noi.
> Non ho capito cosa pensi della moglie e cosa pensi che lui non veda.
> ...


Condivido.

E aggiungo che un giudizio così astioso e personale non riesco a comprenderlo. Nello specifico, non comprendo bene l'idea che Danny non sarebbe un buon modello paterno perché troppo 'debole'.

Mi chiedo se perplesso ha figli... e se abbia una vaga idea di quanto, invece, potrebbe essere considerato forte dai propri figli un uomo che tenta di risanare una ferita così dolorosa anche per tenere unita la famiglia.


----------



## Diletta (20 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> No, non credo.
> Lei ha vissuto "dall'altra parte".
> Lei ha *vissuto* una storia di passione con un'altra persona, una storia che l'ha cambiata, ma che è una sua storia.
> Io ho invece *subito *questa cosa.
> ...




...e allora dai una spintina perché ciò avvenga!
Mio marito si è cagato letteralmente sotto dopo che mi ha visto tornare dallo studio dell'avvocato, addirittura ne ho consultati due (uno più cattivo dell'altro!) e lui ha saputo subito di entrambi.

Quindi, va bene il dialogo fra voi, ma mettile addosso anche la paura!
Come funziona quella non funziona nient'altro!


----------



## perplesso (20 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Condivido.
> 
> E aggiungo che un giudizio così astioso e personale non riesco a comprenderlo. Nello specifico, non comprendo bene l'idea che Danny non sarebbe un buon modello paterno perché troppo 'debole'.
> 
> Mi chiedo se perplesso ha figli... e se abbia una vaga idea di quanto, invece, potrebbe essere considerato forte dai propri figli un uomo che tenta di risanare una ferita così dolorosa anche per tenere unita la famiglia.


sarebbe considerato forte se si mostrasse forte,ma Danny non è forte.   è succube.

e lo sottolinea anche uno come Oscuro che certo non è tenero coi traditori

L'unità familiare è un valore anche per me.    ma non ad ogni costo.    ci sono dei limiti di dignità personale che non possono essere superati


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì.   lui è colpevole di subire il comportamento della moglie.   basta vedere come continui a cercare giustificazioni ridicole al suo comportamento.
> 
> Sta donna gli ha detto e mostrato in mille modi che non vuol più essere monogama.   cosa io farei al posto di Danny l'ho scritto N volte,ma lo ripeto ancora:
> 
> ...


Sono in una fase di crisi e certe cose vengono dette un giorno e smentite il giorno dopo.
A me sembra ragionevole cercare di capire se è il caso prima di separarsi.
La coppia aperta a me fa schifo tanto quanto la situazione che disegni tu.
Quindi, come vedi, i modelli considerati validi possono essere diversi.
Personalmente mi preoccupererebbe più il modello di madre bisognosa di conferme ed evasione che quello del padre capace di essere un punto di riferimento.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Condivido.
> 
> E aggiungo che un giudizio così astioso e personale non riesco a comprenderlo. Nello specifico, non comprendo bene l'idea che Danny non sarebbe un buon modello paterno perché troppo 'debole'.
> 
> Mi chiedo se perplesso ha figli... e se abbia una vaga idea di quanto, invece, *potrebbe essere considerato forte dai propri figli un uomo che tenta di risanare una ferita così dolorosa anche per tenere unita la famiglia*.


:up: l'hai detto meglio di me.


----------



## perplesso (20 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono in una fase di crisi e certe cose vengono dette un giorno e smentite il giorno dopo.
> A me sembra ragionevole cercare di capire se è il caso prima di separarsi.
> La coppia aperta a me fa schifo tanto quanto la situazione che disegni tu.
> Quindi, come vedi, i modelli considerati validi possono essere diversi.
> Personalmente mi preoccupererebbe più il modello di madre bisognosa di conferme ed evasione che quello del padre capace di essere un punto di riferimento.


Peccato che Danny non sia un punto di riferimento,ma il balio di una figlia quarantenne.

Possiamo augurarci che la figlia di Danny non prenda il carattere della madre,non di più


----------



## Sole (20 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì.   lui è colpevole di subire il comportamento della moglie.   basta vedere come continui a cercare giustificazioni ridicole al suo comportamento.
> 
> Sta donna gli ha detto e mostrato in mille modi che non vuol più essere monogama.   cosa io farei al posto di Danny l'ho scritto N volte,ma lo ripeto ancora:
> 
> ...


Non conosco benissimo la storia di Danny ma:

1) Ti è passato per la testa che questa sia una fase transitoria del loro matrimonio? Che sia un passaggio? Il fatto che uno venga qui a scrivere di sé e di quello che gli succede in un momento particolare della propria vita, non ci autorizza a pensare che la sua storia è immutabile e scolpita nella pietra.

2) Non penso esistano modelli sani a prescindere. Ma situazioni in divenire. Sta all'intelligenza dei genitori tutelare i propri figli e far vivere loro ogni passaggio il più serenamente possibile. A volte ci si riesce, a volte no. Fare i genitori non è così semplice. Se fosse solo una questione di 'modelli' giusti e sbagliati, non avremmo tante difficoltà.


----------



## Sole (20 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Peccato che Danny non sia un punto di riferimento,ma il balio di una figlia quarantenne.
> 
> *Possiamo augurarci che la figlia di Danny non prenda il carattere della madre,non di più*


Leggo molto più cattiveria in questa frase che in tanti insulti volati qua dentro.

Mi dispiace per Danny, spero sia capace di prendere con la giusta distanza le minchiate inacidite che ogni tanto capita di leggere qua dentro.


----------



## perplesso (20 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Non conosco benissimo la storia di Danny ma:
> 
> 1) Ti è passato per la testa che questa sia una fase transitoria del loro matrimonio? Che sia un passaggio? Il fatto che uno venga qui a scrivere di sé e di quello che gli succede in un momento particolare della propria vita, non ci autorizza a pensare che la sua storia è immutabile e scolpita nella pietra.
> 
> 2) Non penso esistano modelli sani a prescindere. Ma situazioni in divenire. Sta all'intelligenza dei genitori tutelare i propri figli e far vivere loro ogni passaggio il più serenamente possibile. A volte ci si riesce, a volte no. Fare i genitori non è così semplice. Se fosse solo una questione di 'modelli' giusti e sbagliati, non avremmo tante difficoltà.


allora....Danny è arrivato qui presentandoci la moglie come una semiverginella di Fatima

Poi è uscito fuori che quando Danny e la moglie erano fidanzati,lei se ne girava contemporaneamente altri 2

Poi è uscito fuori che quando la moglie se era andata in vacanza con un paio di amiche.....se era fatta anche loro

Prima ce la descrive come una timidina semifrigida poi esce fuori che manda in giro sue foto nuda a gentile richiesta e se stimolata a dovere diventa più assatanata di Michelle Ferrari.

Indi s'è fatta il ganzo che la veniva a trovare in ufficio e che faceva regali alla figlia di Danny

Ora il ganzo s'è dato perchè ha avuto il suo e la moglie di Danny gli annuncia serafica che ha bisogno di conferme (leggi cazzi) ulteriori

Certo che mi è venuto in mente che siamo di fronte ad un fase di passaggio.  E' Danny quello che pensa che rotto il guscio si posso ricomporre e ritornare a prima come se nulla fosse mutato

Fare il genitore è durissima già quando le cose tra i coniugi vanno abbastanza bene.   Figuarsi quando c'è una madre che si fa i fatti propri ed un "padre" che subisce e giustifica


----------



## perplesso (20 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Leggo molto più cattiveria in questa frase che in tanti insulti volati qua dentro.
> 
> Mi dispiace per Danny, spero sia capace di prendere con la giusta distanza le minchiate inacidite che ogni tanto capita di leggere qua dentro.


per ora è capitato che quando Danny s'è fidato di quelli che gli hanno scritto quello che voleva sentirsi dire, s'è trovato col perdere 10 kg ed ad un passo dall'esaurimento nervoso.


----------



## Sole (20 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora....Danny è arrivato qui presentandoci la moglie come una semiverginella di Fatima
> 
> Poi è uscito fuori che quando Danny e la moglie erano fidanzati,lei se ne girava contemporaneamente altri 2
> 
> ...


Tu hai la tua visione delle cose, puoi anche pensare che Danny sia un inetto, ma prima di metterlo in discussione come padre dovresti pensarci due volte, perché un genitore con una situazione problematica a casa ha già il suo fardello e i suoi sensi di colpa (e parlo per esperienza) e venire qui a leggere che si è dei genitori inetti e inadeguati può fare male (e parlo per esperienza ancora una volta).


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2014)

*Ma*

Io sono d'accordo con perplesso!Io credo che un genitore debba essere anche un esempio per un figlio e mi spiegate danny che esempio può essere?uno che si sta bevendo cazzate di ogni genere,bugie,prese per il culo,descrizioni del cazzo dell'altro....,insomma con tutto la simpatia che ho per danny ,inaccettabile.Un giorno questa figlia crescerà e magari verrà a sapere di una madre che si depilava per andare a trombare in alberghi,che postava foto nude,e saprà che il padre sapeva e ha accettato tutto porgendo pure l'altra chiappa.


----------



## perplesso (20 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Tu hai la tua visione delle cose, puoi anche pensare che Danny sia un inetto, ma prima di metterlo in discussione come padre dovresti pensarci due volte, perché un genitore con una situazione problematica a casa ha già il suo fardello e i suoi sensi di colpa (e parlo per esperienza) e venire qui a leggere che si è dei genitori inetti e inadeguati può fare male (e parlo per esperienza ancora una volta).


Guarda che io spero davvero che a Danny le mie parole facciano male.   Sarei fin contento che s'incazzasse e mi mandasse a veder la Juve.

almeno scorgerei una speranza di riscatto in lui e lo sosterrei.    per ora vedo un furio de noartri che discetta di endorfine mentre la moglie nell'altra stanza combina il prossimo appuntamento col ganzo.

è questo che non accetto e non dovrebbe essere considerato accettabile,nemmeno da una donna


----------



## Sole (20 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono d'accordo con perplesso!Io credo che un genitore debba essere anche un esempio per un figlio e mi spiegate *danny che esempio può essere*?uno che si sta bevendo cazzate di ogni genere,bugie,prese per il culo,descrizioni del cazzo dell'altro....,insomma con tutto la simpatia che ho per danny ,inaccettabile.Un giorno questa figlia crescerà e magari verrà a sapere di una madre che si depilava per andare a trombare in alberghi,che postava foto nude,e saprà che il padre sapeva e ha accettato tutto porgendo pure l'altra chiappa.


Non mi sembra una domanda che né tu né perplesso siate autorizzati a fare. Mi sembra proprio uno sconfinare in un aspetto della vita di Danny che con voi e con noi non c'entra nulla e sul quale nessuno di noi è in grado di emettere giudizi, visto che nessuno lo conosce personalmente e l'ha mai visto relazionarsi con sua figlia.


----------



## Gatta80 (20 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Condivido.
> 
> E aggiungo che un giudizio così astioso e personale non riesco a comprenderlo. Nello specifico, non comprendo bene l'idea che Danny non sarebbe un buon modello paterno perché troppo 'debole'.
> 
> Mi chiedo se perplesso ha figli... e se abbia una vaga idea di quanto, invece, potrebbe essere considerato forte dai propri figli un uomo che tenta di risanare una ferita così dolorosa anche per tenere unita la famiglia.


:up::up:
Sono d'accordo con Sole e Brunetta. Perplesso anche io avverto astio in alcune tue parole. Forse è un tuo modo per scuotere Danny, ma a me lui sembra molto consapevole e lucido. E non mi da affatto l'impressione di una persona che si fa rigirare come un calzino.
A Danny dico che lui (ma anche altri di voi) mi sta aiutando molto, e sono d'accordo sul fatto che, al di la delle differenze individuali, legate al vissuto, al carattere e alla personalità di ognuno, le dimaniche, in questo tipo di storie, si assomigliano, e vederle dall'esterno aiuta a capire molte cose, ad acquisire oggettività.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Non mi sembra una domanda che né tu né perplesso siate autorizzati a fare. Mi sembra proprio uno sconfinare in un aspetto della vita di Danny che con voi e con noi non c'entra nulla e sul quale nessuno di noi è in grado di emettere giudizi, visto che nessuno lo conosce personalmente e l'ha mai visto relazionarsi con sua figlia.


MNi ripeto non comprendo questo scaricare responsabilità su un tradito che si sta impegnando a mantenere insieme la famiglia.
Non ho letto commenti di questo tipo nei confronti di Circe o Diletta.
E non ho letto molti commenti di tale disprezzo come genitori nei confronti di nessuno, neppure nei confronti di traditrici che si dichiarano sicure della loro scelta di continuare ad avere amanti e di tradiori seriali (Lothar si sa è un simpaticone).
L'unica madre indegna al mondo è la moglie di Danny?
Magari stanno commettendo grossi errori, magari anche altri.
Il tutto mi suona come un attribuire al ruolo maschile caratteristiche un po' rigide.


----------



## perplesso (20 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> :up::up:
> Sono d'accordo con Sole e Brunetta. Perplesso anche io avverto astio in alcune tue parole. Forse è un tuo modo per squotere Danny, ma a me lui sembra molto consapevole e lucido. E non mi da affatto l'impressione di una persona che si fa rigirare come un calzino.
> A Danny dico che lui (ma anche altri di voi) mi sta aiutando molto, e sono d'accordo sul fatto che, al di la delle differenze individuali, legate al vissuto, al carattere e alla personalità di ogniuno, le dimaniche di questo tipo di storie si assomigliano, e vederle dall'esterno aiuta a capire molte cose, ad acquisire oggettività.


Come scritto anche prima,per mesi Danny s'è crogiolato in teorie astruse e s'è fidato solo di quelli che gli scrivevano quello che voleva vedersi scrivere.

S'è ritrovato con una moglie in motel col ganzo,10 kg persi ed un esaurimento nervoso sfiorato.

Ora lo vedi tranquillo e (apparentemente) lucido perchè la moglie s'è tolta lo sfizio.  ma la moglie di Danny lo sfizio ha già preannunciato potrebbe aver voglia di toglierselo ancora,magari con un nuovo ganzo.

Quindi far notare a Danny,anche ruvidamente,che la calma attuale è solo apparente mi pare un grosso favore che gli si fa.    perchè lui ancora non accetta l'idea che la moglie è molto diversa dall'immagine di lei che Danny ha conservato nella sua testa per decenni


----------



## perplesso (20 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> MNi ripeto non comprendo questo scaricare responsabilità su un tradito che si sta impegnando a mantenere insieme la famiglia.
> Non ho letto commenti di questo tipo nei confronti di Circe o Diletta.
> E non ho letto molti commenti di tale disprezzo come genitori nei confronti di nessuno, neppure nei confronti di traditrici che si dichiarano sicure della loro scelta di continuare ad avere amanti e di tradiori seriali (Lothar si sa è un simpaticone).
> L'unica madre indegna al mondo è la moglie di Danny?
> ...


della storia di Diletta ricordo poco.   la storia di Circe non c'entra fava con quella di Danny.

qui si tratta di attribuire al ruolo di Danny una qualche dignità di uomo.   e si allarga il discorso all'esempio che fa di sè alla figlia per cercare di scuoterlo dal suo torpore mentale


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Sembra paura di lasciarsi andare, deducendola da questa frase.
> Usi gli altri, ma ne resti sufficientemente lontana per non farti male.
> A me è capitato di usare delle donne... ma proprio perché non ne ero innamorato.
> Poi capita quella che ti accende qualcosa... e i buoni propositi finiscono con i calzini.


Tu hai capito veramente gran poco.
Ho forse detto che uso le persone? 
Ho detto che ne sono capace.


----------



## Gatta80 (20 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Come scritto anche prima,per mesi Danny s'è crogiolato in teorie astruse e s'è fidato solo di quelli che gli scrivevano quello che voleva vedersi scrivere.
> 
> S'è ritrovato con una moglie in motel col ganzo,10 kg persi ed un esaurimento nervoso sfiorato.
> 
> ...



Hai quotato il messaggio prima che lo correggessi.. era pieno di errori..
Io non conosco tutta la storia di Danny, e ho colto subito l'intenzione, dietro le tue parole, di dargli una scossa, forte. Ma alcune affermazioni, in particolare quelle riferite al suo essere padre, sono forse eccessive; ferire una persona che è già in difficoltà, anche se lo fai per aiutarlo, lo trovo sbagliato.


----------



## perplesso (20 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Hai quotato il messaggio prima che lo correggessi.. era pieno di errori.. e ho pure una laurea in lettere..!!
> Io non conosco tutta la storia di Danny, e ho colto subito l'intenzione, dietro le tue parole, di dargli una scossa, forte. Ma alcune affermazioni sono, in particolare quelle riferite al suo essere padre, sono forse eccessive, ferire una persona che è giò in difficoltà, anche se lo fai per aiutarlo, lo trovo sbagliato.


anni addietro la fidanzata di un mio amico mi chiese davanti a tutti perchè io la maltollerassi.

e davanti a tutta la comitiva le spiegai con la massima calma che per me lei era una stronza arrivista che aveva ingabbiato il pollo giusto per fare la vita da signora (il mio amico è un ingegnere civile con un'attività imprenditoriale molto ben avviata)

quando si sono sposati,mi hanno invitato al matrimonio.    dove ho ignorato bellamente la sposa per tutta la durata del ricevimento.     lei tenta tutt'oggi disperatamente di riguadagnare la mia stima.

Psso dire che hanno avuto una bimba bellissima.    spero che non prenda il carattere della madre.
Anche se devo ammettere che dopo quella sera lei si è comportata molto meglio col mio amico

Questo per dire che le persone intelligenti sanno cogliere il senso profondo delle parole anche quando queste sono ruvide.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> anni addietro la fidanzata di un mio amico mi chiese davanti a tutti perchè io la maltollerassi.
> 
> e davanti a tutta la comitiva le spiegai con la massima calma che per me lei era una stronza arrivista che aveva ingabbiato il pollo giusto per fare la vita da signora (il mio amico è un ingegnere civile con un'attività imprenditoriale molto ben avviata)
> 
> ...


ma dai....
la gente cambia. e cambiano le opinioni. solo gli stupidi non cambiano mai....mi diceva mia nonna...
nel tuo caso, se negli anni questa donna si e' rivelata cambiata e ha dimostrato di tenere alla tua opinione, be sei te allora che ti fissi che una cosa non cambia.....
io avrei apprezzato....


----------



## Sole (20 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Questo per dire che le persone intelligenti sanno cogliere il senso profondo delle parole anche quando queste sono ruvide.


Il senso profondo delle tue parole io non lo colgo, sarò stupida :mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (20 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Il senso profondo delle tue parole io non lo colgo, sarò stupida :mrgreen:


nah. tu non 6 stupida.   diciamo che non ti piace il mio stile.    sono cose che capitano,mai preteso di piacere a tutti


----------



## perplesso (20 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma dai....
> la gente cambia. e cambiano le opinioni. solo gli stupidi non cambiano mai....mi diceva mia nonna...
> nel tuo caso, se negli anni questa donna si e' rivelata cambiata e ha dimostrato di tenere alla tua opinione, be sei te allora che ti fissi che una cosa non cambia.....
> io avrei apprezzato....


Miss,qui parliamo di una donna che picchiava il fidanzato se questi si presentava con mezzora di ritardo

Parliamo di un uomo di allora 29-30 anni che doveva aver PAURA di venirsi a prendere una birra al pub con gli amici di una vita perchè lei non credeva che lui fosse al pub con gli amici di una vita,nonostante le si facesse sentire la nostra voce al telefono

Direi che ne deve riguadagnare di terreno prima di giungere al traguardo,non trovi?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> anni addietro la fidanzata di un mio amico mi chiese davanti a tutti perchè io la maltollerassi.
> 
> e davanti a tutta la comitiva le spiegai con la massima calma che per me lei era una stronza arrivista che aveva ingabbiato il pollo giusto per fare la vita da signora (il mio amico è un ingegnere civile con un'attività imprenditoriale molto ben avviata)
> 
> ...


ce ne fossero persone/utenti come te:
ma è facilmente osservabile come tu, oscuro e jb (anche se non gradirà essere associato a voi) siate la massima dose di realismo tollerabile di questo forum


----------



## Caciottina (20 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Miss,qui parliamo di una donna che picchiava il fidanzato se questi si presentava con mezzora di ritardo
> 
> Parliamo di un uomo di allora 29-30 anni che doveva aver PAURA di venirsi a prendere una birra al pub con gli amici di una vita perchè lei non credeva che lui fosse al pub con gli amici di una vita,nonostante le si facesse sentire la nostra voce al telefono
> 
> Direi che ne deve riguadagnare di terreno prima di giungere al traguardo,non trovi?


si vabbe ma allora scrivilo pero....
altrimenti per come l avevi scritta tu....che c'ho la sfera di cristallo?


----------



## perplesso (20 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> si vabbe ma allora scrivilo pero....
> altrimenti per come l avevi scritta tu....che c'ho la sfera di cristallo?


Non volevo fare una roba troppo lunga,altrimenti sarei entrato in contraddizione con la mia firma


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Io invece penso che a volte soffrire possa essere un'esperienza formativa, in ogni fase della vita. Purché non ci si crogioli, purché non si decida di restare nella fase del vittimismo e dell'autocommiserazione.
> 
> Anch'io sono stata contenta di sapere. *La conoscenza è il motore della libertà*, no? I*o sono libera davvero quando ho tutti gli elementi per decidere* e per fare una scelta consapevole, qualunque essa sia.



Assolutamente vero.


----------



## perplesso (20 Febbraio 2014)

*grazie professoressa*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ce ne fossero persone/utenti come te:
> ma è facilmente osservabile come tu, oscuro e jb (anche se non gradirà essere associato a voi) siate la massima dose di realismo tollerabile di questo forum


----------



## Sole (20 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> nah. tu non 6 stupida.   diciamo che non ti piace il mio stile.    sono cose che capitano,mai preteso di piacere a tutti


Ma non è che non mi piace il tuo stile. E' l'esagerare che non capisco. E nemmeno il voler scuotere a tutti i costi una persona. Mi sembra che si vada oltre quello che ci compete in quanto 'utenti' di un forum.

Voglio dire, nemmeno la mia migliore amica, quando sapeva che ero in crisi con mio marito e vedevo altre persone, mi ha mai detto che con il mio comportamento ero un pessimo modello di madre per i miei figli. Mai. Magari sarà stata preoccupata per loro, visto che li adora... sarà stata preoccupata anche per me. Cercava di farmi ragionare su certe cose... ma mai si è permessa certe durezze.

Eppure io ci sono arrivata lo stesso, no? E' stato il mio percorso, è stata la mia vita, sono stati i miei sbagli. Nessuno poteva arrivarci al posto mio. Posso dire cosa mi è stato utile? L'affetto e la comprensione. E la guida della mia psicologa.

Se vogliamo aiutare qualcuno non è umiliandolo che lo faremo ragionare, anzi. Umiliare qualcuno è un segno di profondo disinteresse. Non c'è nulla di positivo in questo, mi spiace.
E non è questione di stile, ma proprio di sostanza.


----------



## perplesso (20 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma non è che non mi piace il tuo stile. E' l'esagerare che non capisco. E nemmeno il voler scuotere a tutti i costi una persona. Mi sembra che si vada oltre quello che ci compete in quanto 'utenti' di un forum.
> 
> Voglio dire, nemmeno la mia migliore amica, quando sapeva che ero in crisi con mio marito e vedevo altre persone, mi ha mai detto che con il mio comportamento ero un pessimo modello di madre per i miei figli. Mai. Magari sarà stata preoccupata per loro, visto che li adora... sarà stata preoccupata anche per me. Cercava di farmi ragionare su certe cose... ma mai si è permessa certe durezze.
> 
> ...


la tua amica ti conosce e ha usato lo stile più efficace con te.

Danny non lo conosco,ma è come un dejà vù per me.    non c'è nulla in quello che scrive che non mi suoni come già letto,già visto,già valutato.

 il mio modo di approcciarlo è conseguente a questo


----------



## Sterminator (20 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma non è che non mi piace il tuo stile. E' l'esagerare che non capisco. E nemmeno il voler scuotere a tutti i costi una persona. Mi sembra che si vada oltre quello che ci compete in quanto 'utenti' di un forum.
> 
> Voglio dire, nemmeno la mia migliore amica, quando sapeva che ero in crisi con mio marito e vedevo altre persone, mi ha mai detto che con il mio comportamento ero un pessimo modello di madre per i miei figli. Mai. Magari sarà stata preoccupata per loro, visto che li adora... sarà stata preoccupata anche per me. Cercava di farmi ragionare su certe cose... ma mai si è permessa certe durezze.
> 
> ...


Che poi come si fa ad arrogarsi il diritto di metter becco nelle dinamiche intime/sessuali di una coppia per quanto amiconi?...

cazzo, l'Ing. se fa cammina' sulla schiena coi tacchi 12 e se zerbina pe' quella, e fatti li cazzi tua, no?...

se sei un morto de figa, mica dicendoti de non fa' lo smidollato, tiri fuori i coglioni e diventi il dominatore nella coppia, rimani schiavo ed amen...chissenefotte...


----------



## Sole (20 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *Che poi come si fa ad arrogarsi il diritto di metter becco nelle dinamiche intime/sessuali di una coppia per quanto amiconi?...
> *
> cazzo, l'Ing. se fa cammina' sulla schiena coi tacchi 12 e se zerbina pe' quella, e fatti li cazzi tua, no?...
> 
> se sei un morto de figa, mica dicendoti de non fa' lo smidollato, tiri fuori i coglioni e diventi il dominatore nella coppia, rimani schiavo ed amen...chissenefotte...


Anche questo è verissimo.

A volte più che aiutare ci preme imporre la nostra visione delle cose e basta, questo è il punto.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma non è che non mi piace il tuo stile. E' l'esagerare che non capisco. E nemmeno il voler scuotere a tutti i costi una persona. Mi sembra che si vada oltre quello che ci compete in quanto 'utenti' di un forum.
> 
> Voglio dire, nemmeno la mia migliore amica, quando sapeva che ero in crisi con mio marito e vedevo altre persone, mi ha mai detto che con il mio comportamento ero un pessimo modello di madre per i miei figli. Mai. Magari sarà stata preoccupata per loro, visto che li adora... sarà stata preoccupata anche per me. Cercava di farmi ragionare su certe cose... ma mai si è permessa certe durezze.
> 
> ...



:bacio: quanti verdi vorrei darti. rimane il bacio però ( yuppih)


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Che poi come si fa ad arrogarsi il diritto di metter becco nelle dinamiche intime/sessuali di una coppia per quanto amiconi?...
> 
> cazzo, l'Ing. se fa cammina' sulla schiena coi tacchi 12 e se zerbina pe' quella, e fatti li cazzi tua, no?...
> 
> se sei un morto de figa, mica dicendoti de non fa' lo smidollato, tiri fuori i coglioni e diventi il dominatore nella coppia, rimani schiavo ed amen...chissenefotte...



A te non do nè verde nè un bacio, sei troppo peloso e villano, tesoro. ma ti quoto.


----------



## perplesso (20 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Anche questo è verissimo.
> 
> A volte più che aiutare ci preme imporre la nostra visione delle cose e basta, questo è il punto.


dimentichi la premessa.   io risposi a precisa domanda.   se non mi fosse stata fatta,non avrei espresso quel pensiero, non essendo appunto un problema mio.

Ma se tu mi chiedi un parere,te lo do.


----------



## Sole (20 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :bacio: quanti verdi vorrei darti. rimane il bacio però ( yuppih)


I baci li preferisco, manda manda!!

:inlove:


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2014)

Perplesso, cosa ti devo dire?
Le persone e il loro vissuto sono estremamente complessi, tu giudichi e incaselli le persone, in questo caso me, in base a delle deduzioni che trai dalla lettura di brani su un forum. 
Manca molto, direi che manca tutto. Il rapporto con mia figlia per esempio l'ho volutamente escluso nei miei racconti, perché non pertinente, ma tu l'hai voluto far entrare.
Come pure manca la conoscenza di chi è in realtà mia moglie e del percorso che l'ha portata ad arrivare sin qui.
Non ne ho parlato se non con alcuni, anzi con una sola persona, in MP. Stiamo parlando di cose che non voglio che arrivino tutti a leggere su internet liberamente. Anch'io sono consapevole che mia moglie rischia di ricadere nuovamente in questa storia, non mi credere ingenuo.
Ma spetta a me comprendere i meccanismi perché ciò non accada.
E sono qui per questo, per riuscire a farlo, oltre a una serie di altri motivi che mi rendono necessario questo percorso. Mi ha fatto piacere un commento di Gatta80, se io aiuto lei, lei sta aiutando me.
E questo vale per altri utenti a cui riconosco la mia stima.
Io sono qui per comprendere mia moglie, non per giudicarla.
Non lo farò mai, non sono così presuntuoso da giudicare lei come una che ha "sbagliato" , anche se questi errori possono farmi male. 
Posso arrabbiarmi, disperarmi, posso anche arrivare ad odiarla - paradossalmente -  in un futuro, ma mai la giudicherò.
Anche perché a parte quanto è avvenuto, lei in 25 anni mi ha dato molto, senz'altro più di qualsiasi altra persona abbia conosciuto da quando vivo.
Credimi: basta solo questo per gestire questa situazione, o almeno provare a farlo, in maniera da uscirne "vivi" come coppia.


----------



## perplesso (20 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Perplesso, cosa ti devo dire?
> Le persone e il loro vissuto sono estremamente complessi, tu giudichi e incaselli le persone, in questo caso me, in base a delle deduzioni che trai dalla lettura di brani su un forum.
> Manca molto, direi che manca tutto. Il rapporto con mia figlia per esempio l'ho volutamente escluso nei miei racconti, perché non pertinente, ma tu l'hai voluto far entrare.
> Come pure manca la conoscenza di chi è in realtà mia moglie e del percorso che l'ha portata ad arrivare sin qui.
> ...


definisci il tuo concetto di uscirne vivi possibilmente in poche parole,grazie.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> I baci li preferisco, manda manda!!
> 
> :inlove:




:bacissimo:


----------



## Simy (20 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> dimentichi la premessa. io risposi a precisa domanda. se non mi fosse stata fatta,non avrei espresso quel pensiero, non essendo appunto un problema mio.
> 
> Ma se tu mi chiedi un parere,te lo do.



a volte si può essere anche meno duri però. 
e cmq non mi piace mai quando viene messo in duscussione il ruolo di genitore.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Perplesso, cosa ti devo dire?
> Le persone e il loro vissuto sono estremamente complessi, tu giudichi e incaselli le persone, in questo caso me, in base a delle deduzioni che trai dalla lettura di brani su un forum.
> Manca molto, direi che manca tutto. Il rapporto con mia figlia per esempio l'ho volutamente escluso nei miei racconti, perché non pertinente, ma tu l'hai voluto far entrare.
> Come pure manca la conoscenza di chi è in realtà mia moglie e del percorso che l'ha portata ad arrivare sin qui.
> ...



danny tu sei qua per tanti motivi, i tuoi, noi dovremmo soltanto confrontarci su quello che scrivi e mai andare oltre certi concetti che vanno al di fuori di ciò che si legge, ma è una chimera a volte. Penso anche, però, che a volte andare oltre è anche giusto. Ma bisognerebbe stopparsi quando l'utente dice stop, tu lo hai fatto diverse volte, diverse volte hai detto stop, e io ti ho letto, altri manco per la minchia. scusate la dizione poco ortodossa della minchia. ma sticazzi però!


----------



## perplesso (20 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> a volte si può essere anche meno duri però.
> e cmq non mi piace mai quando viene messo in duscussione il ruolo di genitore.


mi credi se ti dico che con Danny mi sto anche contenendo?


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> definisci il tuo concetto di uscirne vivi possibilmente in poche parole,grazie.



Lo stesso concetto che credo condividano tutti o tanti qui.
Gatta80 perché è qui?
Perché io sono finito qui?
Perché tutti noi abbiamo una vita che è stata nostra, quella di una coppia,  fino a un certo punto, e poi si è sconvolta, improvvisamente, 
per una persona che è entrata (è stata fatta entrare, ma in realtà questa è una semplificazione del problema) e l'ha messa in crisi.
Vuol dire uscirne, cresciuti, consapevoli di aver fatto la scelta giusta o migliore, per tutti gli attori, oltre che per noi.
Scelta consapevole, non istintiva e neppure legata a un presunto modello sessuale.


----------



## perplesso (20 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Lo stesso concetto che credo condividano tutti o tanti qui.
> Gatta80 perché è qui?
> Perché io sono finito qui?
> Perché tutti noi abbiamo una vita che è stata nostra, quella di una coppia,  fino a un certo punto, e poi si è sconvolta, improvvisamente,
> ...


primo errore: la persona che è entrata non l'ha fatto scardinando il portone.   è entrata perchè fatta entrare da uno dei componenti della coppia

secondo errore: la crisi non è successiva all'entrata in scena del terzo.  è precedente.

posso condividere la definizione di uscita,ma tu non mi pari affatto consapevole della realtà. anzi,mi pare che ti stai auto-indorando la pillola.

è questo di te che mi irrita


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> danny tu sei qua per tanti motivi, i tuoi, noi dovremmo soltanto confrontarci su quello che scrivi e mai andare oltre certi concetti che vanno al di fuori di ciò che si legge, ma è una chimera a volte. Penso anche, però, che a volte andare oltre è anche giusto. Ma bisognerebbe stopparsi quando l'utente dice stop, tu lo hai fatto diverse volte, diverse volte hai detto stop, e io ti ho letto, altri manco per la minchia. scusate la dizione poco ortodossa della minchia. ma sticazzi però!



Diciamo che se ho retto a un tradimento in atto sinora... reggo anche a Perplesso... 
Lui proietta se stesso in me... ci sta, non sta guardando me... ma un suo modello di riferimento "ideale".
Forse è più lui ad aver bisogno di dimostrare di essere forte in questo modo.
Sinceramente nella mia vita ho retto a situazioni peggiori... anche a un coltello puntato da bambino mentre andavo a scuola...


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> primo errore: la persona che è entrata non l'ha fatto scardinando il portone.   è entrata perchè fatta entrare da uno dei componenti della coppia
> 
> secondo errore: la crisi non è successiva all'entrata in scena del terzo.  è precedente.
> 
> ...


Primo: lo so.
Seconda: idem
Terzo: no

Io sto cercando di capire le ragioni della crisi, che sempre più appaiono personali, non di coppia.
C'è un problema, e questo è stato apparentemente risolto da lei in questa maniera. 
Nella realtà il problema non è stato affatto risolto, ma espanso creandone altri.


----------



## Simy (20 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi credi se ti dico che con Danny mi sto anche contenendo?



PEGGIO ANCORA


----------



## perplesso (20 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che se ho retto a un tradimento in atto sinora... reggo anche a Perplesso...
> Lui proietta se stesso in me... ci sta, non sta guardando me... ma un suo modello di riferimento "ideale".
> Forse è più lui ad aver bisogno di dimostrare di essere forte in questo modo.
> Sinceramente nella mia vita ho retto a situazioni peggiori... anche a un coltello puntato da bambino mentre andavo a scuola...


nah.  ti sto solo facendo vedere la situazione da un punto di vista che non ti piace.    

di coltelli puntati contro ne so più di qualcosa.   sono momenti,brutti,ma momenti.

Tu invece stai scoprendo che una vita o quasi è stata basata su di un'illusione.  molto peggio.


----------



## perplesso (20 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Primo: lo so.
> Seconda: idem
> Terzo: no
> 
> ...


alleluja,eppur si muove.

Se passo per Milano, ti devo una birra.


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> nah.  ti sto solo facendo vedere la situazione da un punto di vista che non ti piace.
> 
> di coltelli puntati contro ne so più di qualcosa.   sono momenti,brutti,ma momenti.
> 
> Tu invece stai scoprendo che una vita o quasi è stata basata su di un'illusione.  molto peggio.



Ma va!
Questa è grossa, proprio grossa.
Dovresti conoscere la mia vita per dire questo. Invece ti basi su un periodo brevissimo di essa per valutarla....


----------



## perplesso (20 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma va!
> Questa è grossa, proprio grossa.
> Dovresti conoscere la mia vita per dire questo. Invece ti basi su un periodo brevissimo di essa per valutarla....


ci stai o no a prenderci una birra,se passo x Milano?  offro io


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ci stai o no a prenderci una birra,se passo x Milano?  offro io



Massì!


----------



## perplesso (20 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Massì!


ti prendo in parola, dottò


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ti prendo in parola, dottò


Va bene!


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che se ho retto a un tradimento in atto sinora... reggo anche a Perplesso...
> Lui proietta se stesso in me... ci sta, non sta guardando me... ma un suo modello di riferimento "ideale".
> Forse è più lui ad aver bisogno di dimostrare di essere forte in questo modo.
> Sinceramente nella mia vita ho retto a situazioni peggiori... anche a un coltello puntato da bambino mentre andavo a scuola...



Vedi danny? tu dai degli spunti come nel post che sopra mi hai scritto che dovrebbero essere letti come l'ave maria. Ma riuscire a cogliere che stai dando un messaggio tuo intimo descrivendo una situazione tua di quando eri bambino per mandare un nuovo messaggio su quello che sei tu ORA ( diverso e uguale a tutti noi) per poterti inquadrare e cambiare quella opinione che alcuni hanno. Ma ripeto manco per la minchia ti leggono.


----------



## zanna (20 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma va!
> Questa è grossa, proprio grossa.
> Dovresti conoscere la mia vita per dire questo. *Invece ti basi su un periodo brevissimo di essa per valutarla*....


Questo periodo brevissimo risulta però essere al momento quello più devastante ... e te non sai quanto mi possa dispiacere ... 

Mi posso unire pure io alla birrata?


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vedi danny? tu dai degli spunti come nel post che sopra mi hai scritto che dovrebbero essere letti come l'ave maria. Ma riuscire a cogliere che stai dando un messaggio tuo intimo descrivendo una situazione tua di quando eri bambino per mandare un nuovo messaggio su quello che sei tu ORA ( diverso e uguale a tutti noi) per poterti inquadrare e cambiare quella opinione che alcuni hanno. Ma ripeto manco per la minchia ti leggono.


Me ne sono accorto. E' più facile inquadrare una persona piuttosto che sforzarsi di conoscerla, e questo quante volte accade o ci è accaduto nella vita?
Io ho vissuto in un quartiere popolare e degradato. Un giorno ero bambino ti becco un ragazzino che mi ha puntato il coltello e mi ha detto di abbassarmi i pantaloni. L'ho guardato, ho tirato dritto per la strada stringendo i denti. Non è successo nulla, nulla.
Non ha fatto nulla.
Mia moglie da bambina si è beccata il pedofilo che invece l'ha toccacciata. E non aggiungo altro. 
Queste cose hanno un significato da adulti e fanno parte della nostra storia.
Più che altro fanno comprendere insieme ad altre il perché di certi comportamenti. 
Tutti ci assomigliamo. Gatta80 quanto assomiglia nelle esternazioni a mia moglie.
Ma ognuno ha un vissuto personale, che va scavato per arrivare a capire i nostri perché. Magari se è possibile confrontandoci con chi è capace di aiutarci davvero.


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Questo periodo brevissimo risulta però essere al momento quello più devastante ... e te non sai quanto mi possa dispiacere ...
> 
> Mi posso unire pure io alla birrata?



Dovremmo incontrarci un po' tra di noi... mi piacerebbe.
Anche con le donne del forum!


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Me ne sono accorto. E' più facile inquadrare una persona piuttosto che sforzarsi di conoscerla, e questo quante volte accade o ci è accaduto nella vita?
> Io ho vissuto in un quartiere popolare e degradato. Un giorno ero bambino ti becco un ragazzino che mi ha puntato il coltello e mi ha detto di abbassarmi i pantaloni. L'ho guardato, ho tirato dritto per la strada stringendo i denti. Non è successo nulla, nulla.
> Non ha fatto nulla.
> Mia moglie da bambina si è beccata il pedofilo che invece l'ha toccacciata. E non aggiungo altro.
> ...



Hai scritto una cosa davvero bella. Mi riferisco chiaramente alle ultime due righe.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Questo periodo brevissimo risulta però essere al momento quello più devastante ... e te non sai quanto mi possa dispiacere ...
> 
> Mi posso unire pure io alla birrata?


Della birrata sto leggendo adesso, se mi metti quella faccina che a me piace tanto, vengo anch'io. 

Lupacchiotto beddruu! un abbraccio.


----------



## Simy (20 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Questo periodo brevissimo risulta però essere al momento quello più devastante ... e te non sai quanto mi possa dispiacere ...
> 
> *Mi posso unire pure io alla birrata*?


E IO?


----------



## zanna (20 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Della birrata sto leggendo adesso, se mi metti quella faccina che a me piace tanto, vengo anch'io.
> 
> Lupacchiotto beddruu! un abbraccio.


Scordatelo ... tie!!!


----------



## zanna (20 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> E IO?


A te ti passo a prendere ... ovvio!!!


----------



## Tubarao (20 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> A te ti passo a prendere ... ovvio!!!


Da Milano fai il giro largo


----------



## Caciottina (20 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> E IO?


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Scordatelo ... :culo:   !!!




:canna:


----------



## zanna (20 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Da Milano fai il giro largo


Per la simy ... se po fà!!!


----------



## zanna (20 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :canna:


:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato: _*CulFan^*_:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Simy (20 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> A te ti passo a prendere ... ovvio!!!


Allora facciamo che andiamo da soli


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato: _*CulFan^*_:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Eddai... porto anche qualche delizia siciliana. ok?


----------



## Simy (20 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Da Milano fai il giro largo



una volta che sta a roma mica torniamo a milano


----------



## zanna (20 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Allora facciamo che andiamo da soli


E magari per i fatti nostri ...


----------



## Simy (20 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> E magari per i fatti nostri ...


----------



## zanna (20 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eddai... porto anche qualche delizia siciliana. ok?


Vediamo ...


----------



## Simy (20 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Vediamo ...



ti fai corrompere cosi?


----------



## zanna (20 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ti fai corrompere cosi?


Assolutamente ... è che volevo verificare se fosse un pò "braccino" ... poi chi ti dice che dobbiamo smezzare con altri


----------



## Simy (20 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Assolutamente ... è che volevo verificare se fosse un pò "braccino" ...



:inlove::bacissimo::simy:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Vediamo ...


Golosone..... 


Ma sai che vivere qua a Palermo è davvero una tentazione infinita. sei sceso mai quaggiù? ( guarda la cartina, ci troviamo giù noi)


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Assolutamente ... è che volevo verificare se fosse un pò "braccino" ... poi chi ti dice che dobbiamo smezzare con altri


Non sono braccino io. :incazzato:

Tu ami le tette grosse? ti ricordo che poi si afflosciano.


----------



## zanna (20 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> :inlove::bacissimo::simy:


Ossignur ... :sorpreso::sorpreso::sorpreso:


----------



## Simy (20 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ossignur ... :sorpreso::sorpreso::sorpreso:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zanna (20 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non sono braccino io. :incazzato:
> 
> Tu ami le tette grosse? ti ricordo che poi si afflosciano.


Dici bene "poi" ... e nemmeno sempre


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Dici bene "poi" ... e nemmeno sempre


Hanno sconvolto la legge di gravità? sticazzi. 

facocero​


----------



## zanna (20 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Hanno sconvolto la legge di gravità? sticazzi.
> 
> *facocero*​


non io :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> non io :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma sia stia zitto che ancora le girano le palle degli occhi.... mi facci il piacere mi facci! :mrgreen:


----------



## zanna (20 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma sia stia zitto che ancora le girano le palle degli occhi.... mi facci il piacere mi facci! :mrgreen:


Guardi che sono molto sensibbbile :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Guardi che sono molto sensibbbile :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sei serio? no perchè, non si era notato...


----------



## zanna (20 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sei serio? no perchè, non si era notato...


:linguaccia::linguaccia::linguaccia: ... hai per caso del collirio da prestarmi?


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :linguaccia::linguaccia::linguaccia: ... hai per caso del collirio da prestarmi?


Systane..!


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Dovremmo incontrarci un po' tra di noi... mi piacerebbe.
> Anche con le donne del forum!


Si fa il raduno da danielacala...vi è il 3d...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma non è che non mi piace il tuo stile. E' l'esagerare che non capisco. E nemmeno il voler scuotere a tutti i costi una persona. Mi sembra che si vada oltre quello che ci compete in quanto 'utenti' di un forum.
> 
> Voglio dire, nemmeno la mia migliore amica, quando sapeva che ero in crisi con mio marito e vedevo altre persone, mi ha mai detto che con il mio comportamento ero un pessimo modello di madre per i miei figli. Mai. Magari sarà stata preoccupata per loro, visto che li adora... sarà stata preoccupata anche per me. Cercava di farmi ragionare su certe cose... ma mai si è permessa certe durezze.
> 
> ...


Ma magari la tua migliore amica
è anche lei madre come te no?

Hai mai osservato come 
in genere sono tutti esperti di genitorialità
di figli altrui

chi non ne ha mai messo al mondo neppure uno?

Facilissimo fare i teorici no?
Più complessa la faccendina con i pratici no?


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2014)

*Sole*



Sole ha detto:


> Non mi sembra una domanda che né tu né perplesso siate autorizzati a fare. Mi sembra proprio uno sconfinare in un aspetto della vita di Danny che con voi e con noi non c'entra nulla e sul quale nessuno di noi è in grado di emettere giudizi, visto che nessuno lo conosce personalmente e l'ha mai visto relazionarsi con sua figlia.


Domanda?quale domanda?la mia è una semplice considerazione.Poi cosa c'entra il relazionarsi con la figlia?chi ha giudicato?per me può essere un ottimo padre ci mancherebbe,sicuramente in questa situazione sono stati e sono un pessimo esempio.Ma è un bell'esempio una madre che racconta una cofana di bugie al marito,che fra depilazioni e richieste finisce in albergo a trombare con un collega?è un bell'esempio una madre che posta sue foto nude al collega?che dopo averci scopato disquisisce sulle dimensioni del nuovo cazzo preso con il marito?aò ma scherziamo?E danny che in tutto questo è costantemente sui 90 gradi?ma dai...


----------



## Sole (20 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Domanda?quale domanda?la mia è una semplice considerazione.Poi cosa c'entra il relazionarsi con la figlia?chi ha giudicato?per me può essere un ottimo padre ci mancherebbe,sicuramente in questa situazione sono stati e sono un pessimo esempio.*Ma è un bell'esempio una madre che racconta una cofana di bugie al marito,che fra depilazioni e richieste finisce in albergo a trombare con un collega?è un bell'esempio una madre che posta sue foto nude al collega?*che dopo averci scopato disquisisce sulle dimensioni del nuovo cazzo preso con il marito?aò ma scherziamo?E danny che in tutto questo è costantemente sui 90 gradi?ma dai...


Non so rispondere... qui ci sono diverse traditrici che sono finite in motel depilandosi allegramente prima e disquisendo con le amiche di orgasmi e dimensioni poi. Sono delle brave madri? Non lo so, non sta a me giudicare... se mai ai loro figli.

Ma certamente un uomo che cerca di capire la donna che ha accanto e tenta di tenere in piedi una famiglia, anche se per me potrebbe non essere la scelta giusta, non posso accusarlo di essere un pessimo esempio per un figlio, anzi. Mi sembra che un figlio non potrebbe mai lamentarsi di questo.


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è che puoi sempre ridurre tutto alla tua esperienza personale eh.....e credere che sia così per tutti.
> 
> Tua figlia ti amerà tantissimo come padre.  non ho alcun dubbio su questo.   *ma tu sei anche il primo riferimento della mascolinità che ha.    non dimenticarlo*


:up:


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Anch'io sono stata contenta di sapere. La conoscenza è il motore della libertà, no? Io sono libera davvero quando ho tutti gli elementi per decidere e per fare una scelta consapevole, qualunque essa sia.


Concordo. Arrivare a scegliere consapevolmente quello che si vuole. Perfetto.


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2014)

*Sole*



Sole ha detto:


> Non so rispondere... qui ci sono diverse traditrici che sono finite in motel depilandosi allegramente prima e disquisendo con le amiche di orgasmi e dimensioni poi. Sono delle brave madri? Non lo so, non sta a me giudicare... se mai ai loro figli.
> 
> Ma certamente un uomo che cerca di capire la donna che ha accanto e tenta di tenere in piedi una famiglia, anche se per me potrebbe non essere la scelta giusta, non posso accusarlo di essere un pessimo esempio per un figlio, anzi. Mi sembra che un figlio non potrebbe mai lamentarsi di questo.


Ho scritto altro io....!In questa situazione sono stati un pessimo esempio fine.Poi un padre che si becca le corna così' serenamente e sta lì pacioso a farsi descrivere dalla moglie le dimensioni del cazzo dell'amante....bè cosa dovrei pensare?


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2014)

*Sole*

Ma se la figlia venisse a sapere questa storia secondo te un domani cosa potrebbe pensare?


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Da Milano fai il giro largo


Perché? C'è un sacco di bella gente


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Non so rispondere... qui ci sono diverse traditrici che sono finite in motel depilandosi allegramente prima e disquisendo con le amiche di orgasmi e dimensioni poi. Sono delle brave madri? Non lo so, non sta a me giudicare... se mai ai loro figli.
> 
> Ma certamente un uomo che cerca di capire la donna che ha accanto e tenta di tenere in piedi una famiglia, anche se per me potrebbe non essere la scelta giusta, non posso accusarlo di essere un pessimo esempio per un figlio, anzi. Mi sembra che un figlio non potrebbe mai lamentarsi di questo.


Quando capirete che i figli ci giudicheranno qualsiasi scelta faremo sarà sempre troppo tardi .


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2014)

*Tu*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma magari la tua migliore amica
> è anche lei madre come te no?
> 
> Hai mai osservato come
> ...


Tu poi...,rispondere a te e buttare tempo,se avessi capito da subito che hai una mente malata avrei evitato ogni tipo di scontro.E sono serio.


----------



## Sole (20 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma se la figlia venisse a sapere questa storia secondo te un domani cosa potrebbe pensare?


Ma cosa deve pensare? Penserà che i genitori sono esseri umani come tutti, che commettono degli errori, che cercano di riparare a quelli di cui si rendono conto. Se saranno persone equilibrate penseranno questo.

Io ho un padre che ha commesso molti errori, alcuni dei quali li abbiamo pagati cari io e mia madre. E' un bugiardo cronico, a volte inaffidabile, che si è messo in situazioni terribili. Ma è mio padre e oggi che sono adulta è, con mia madre, la persona che mi è stata più vicina in assoluto, sempre. E' sempre stato dalla mia parte. A modo suo, certo. Con tante mancanze... ma è stato un buon padre, alla fine dei conti. E io gli voglio bene nonostante tutti i suoi casini.

Questo pensa un figlio, se nonostante tutto ha percepito l'amore di un genitore.


----------



## Sole (20 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quando capirete che i figli ci giudicheranno qualsiasi scelta faremo sarà sempre troppo tardi .


Chi ti dice che io non l'abbia già capito?

Io l'ho capito da un pezzo. E' stata una piccola consapevolezza che mi ha alleggerito da tanti assurdi sensi di colpa.

Questo non toglie che per me il giudizio dei miei figli ha comunque un valore. Anche se è parziale, anche se sarà sempre e comunque impietoso... per me avrà comunque un valore e lo terrò in considerazione. Con i dovuti filtri, certo.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quando capirete che i figli ci giudicheranno qualsiasi scelta faremo sarà sempre troppo tardi .


Per quello bisogna crescerli bene. Così, in caso, lo faranno meglio di come faresti tu stessa.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> a volte si può essere anche meno duri però.
> e cmq non mi piace mai quando viene messo in duscussione il ruolo di genitore.


A me andrebbe anche bene se fosse accettato sempre, non se viene criticato i chi cerca di salvare la famiglia e non in altri casi.
Io non credo che riconoscere delle conseguenze sul ruolo genitoriale delle scelte individuali e di coppia sia un tabù, penso che si vada a toccare un nervo scoperto e che spesso sia inutile.
Se lo si ritiene utile si può fare.
Proporre una coppia genitoriale aperta come auspicabile per garantire l'immagine di figure forti è per me aberrante.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho scritto altro io....!In questa situazione sono stati un pessimo esempio fine.Poi un padre che si becca le corna così' serenamente e sta lì pacioso a farsi descrivere dalla moglie le dimensioni del cazzo dell'amante....bè cosa dovrei pensare?


Scusa ma queste cose cosa c'entrano con la genitorialità?
Qualunque fatto di coppia potrebbe essere traumatico per un figlio ma resta all'interno della coppia.
Il figlio cosa vuoi che ne sappia?
Allora anche un semplice pompino tra coniugi potrebbe essere descritto come una pratica orribile se conosciuta dal figlio ma al figlio non interessa cosa avviene e nessuno glielo racconta. E ci mancherebbe!!


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me andrebbe anche bene se fosse accettato sempre, non se viene criticato i chi cerca di salvare la famiglia e non in altri casi.
> Io non credo che riconoscere delle conseguenze sul ruolo genitoriale delle scelte individuali e di coppia sia un tabù, penso che si vada a toccare un nervo scoperto e che spesso sia inutile.
> Se lo si ritiene utile si può fare.
> Proporre una coppia genitoriale aperta come auspicabile per garantire l'immagine di figure forti è per me aberrante.


Non credo che nessuno qui sia per non fare un tentativo nel salvare una famiglia. Anzi...
Ma mettersi a tappetino e accettare tutto secondo me non é un buon modo per farlo. E soprattutto per salvarla bisogna essere in due e sinceramente, e mi auguro di sbagliarmi davvero, non mi sembra che la moglie di Danny stia facendo, per quello che leggiamo qui, molti sforzi per creare armonia all'interno della coppia.
Sul ruolo genitoriale di Danny non entro nel merito. Bisognerebbe vedere lei come si comporta in casa e cosa percepiscono i figli .


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non credo che nessuno qui sia per non fare un tentativo nel salvare una famiglia. Anzi...
> Ma mettersi a tappetino e accettare tutto secondo me non é un buon modo per farlo. E soprattutto per salvarla bisogna essere in due e sinceramente, e mi auguro di sbagliarmi davvero, non mi sembra che la moglie di Danny stia facendo, per quello che leggiamo qui, molti sforzi per creare armonia all'interno della coppia.
> Sul ruolo genitoriale di Danny non entro nel merito. Bisognerebbe vedere lei come si comporta in casa e cosa percepiscono i figli .


Va a giornate, secondo quello che racconta Danny, e questo lo trovo normale in una fase di confusione.
Chissà quante persone hanno passato periodi simili ma, se il partner era all'oscuro, se li è smazzati da solo e poi è rientrato in famiglia senza colpo ferire.


----------



## disincantata (20 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Va a giornate, secondo quello che racconta Danny, e questo lo trovo normale in una fase di confusione.
> Chissà quante persone hanno passato periodi simili ma, se il partner era all'oscuro, se li è smazzati da solo e poi è rientrato in famiglia senza colpo ferire.



Una marea umana, credo.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Va a giornate, secondo quello che racconta Danny, e questo lo trovo normale in una fase di confusione.
> Chissà quante persone hanno passato periodi simili ma, se il partner era all'oscuro, se li è smazzati da solo e poi è rientrato in famiglia senza colpo ferire.


Ed è quello che avrebbe dovuto fare lei. Secondo me ovviamente


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ed è quello che avrebbe dovuto fare lei. Secondo me ovviamente


Saper tacere è cosa preziosa.


----------



## Fantastica (20 Febbraio 2014)

... io più leggo denny, più mi identifico in sua moglie e più capisco che abbia avuto voglia di tradirlo e prospetti una certa eventualità di ripetere l'esperienza. 
Ma questo non perché lui manchi di dignità come qui si continua a dire da parte di molti, non perché abbia incorporata una cecità ostinata, ma perché è di una presunzione insopportabile. 
Lui sa cosa è bene, lui sa cosa si deve fare, lui sa il meglio per noi, lui sa, lui capisce, lui comprende, lui perdona, lui è giusto, lui è saggio, lui è bravo! E' di quelle persone fatte apposta per instillarti l'idea che tu non vali nulla, o, se vali qualcosa, è perché c'è lui accanto a te, perché c'è la famiglia che si è costruito insieme, e un passato importante, ecc. ecc. A stare con una persona che ogni santo giorno ti dimostra solo quanto sia perfetta, ti viene davvero una voglia insana di dispetto, se non altro per riequilibrare la coppia


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Domanda?quale domanda?la mia è una semplice considerazione.Poi cosa c'entra il relazionarsi con la figlia?chi ha giudicato?per me può essere un ottimo padre ci mancherebbe,sicuramente in questa situazione sono stati e sono un pessimo esempio.Ma è un bell'esempio una madre che racconta una cofana di bugie al marito,che fra depilazioni e richieste finisce in albergo a trombare con un collega?è un bell'esempio una madre che posta sue foto nude al collega?*che dopo averci scopato disquisisce sulle dimensioni del nuovo cazzo preso con il marito?*aò ma scherziamo?E danny che in tutto questo è costantemente sui 90 gradi?ma dai...


Sta cosa è realmente allucinante, comunque.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... io più leggo denny, più mi identifico in sua moglie e più capisco che abbia avuto voglia di tradirlo e prospetti una certa eventualità di ripetere l'esperienza.
> Ma questo non perché lui manchi di dignità come qui si continua a dire da parte di molti, non perché abbia incorporata una cecità ostinata, ma perché è di una presunzione insopportabile.
> *Lui sa cosa è bene, lui sa cosa si deve fare, lui sa il meglio per noi, lui sa, lui capisce, lui comprende, lui perdona, lui è giusto, lui è saggio, lui è bravo*! E' di quelle persone fatte apposta per instillarti l'idea che tu non vali nulla, o, se vali qualcosa, è perché c'è lui accanto a te, perché c'è la famiglia che si è costruito insieme, e un passato importante, ecc. ecc. A stare con una persona che ogni santo giorno ti dimostra solo quanto sia perfetta, ti viene davvero una voglia insana di dispetto, se non altro per riequilibrare la coppia


Il fatto che è impossibile che sia un mollaccione e un rigido presuntuoso contemporaneamente, dovrebbe far sorgere il dubbio di non poter avere un'opinione basata sulla realtà.
La sua descrizione però mi ha fatto venire in mente Bennato http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AaDJ7ydMG18


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Il fatto che è impossibile che sia un mollaccione e un rigido presuntuoso contemporaneamente*, dovrebbe far sorgere il dubbio di non poter avere un'opinione basata sulla realtà.
> La sua descrizione però mi ha fatto venire in mente Bennato http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AaDJ7ydMG18


Perchè no?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè no?


Mi sembrano caratteristiche che non possano coesistere.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sembrano caratteristiche che non possano coesistere.


Tieni presente che, dopo i primi post che ho letto, io Danny lo santo a piè pari, in media. Però a me pare che uno estremamente timoroso di perdere la moglie, di perderla senza appello dico, pur di giustificarla/giustificarsi a fronte di critiche circa uno zerbinaggio (il suo) che ha dell'incredibile, può anche, e tranquillamente, passare per un rigido presuntuoso. Quando, in soldoni, è un poverello impaurito che viene qui a sfogarsi.


----------



## perplesso (20 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me andrebbe anche bene se fosse accettato sempre, non se viene criticato i chi cerca di salvare la famiglia e non in altri casi.
> Io non credo che riconoscere delle conseguenze sul ruolo genitoriale delle scelte individuali e di coppia sia un tabù, penso che si vada a toccare un nervo scoperto e che spesso sia inutile.
> Se lo si ritiene utile si può fare.
> Proporre una coppia genitoriale aperta come auspicabile per garantire l'immagine di figure forti è per me aberrante.


sempre meglio di vedere uno dei 2 che si umilia per tutelare un simulacro ormai vuoto.

Tu accetteresti quello che sta accettando Danny solo per salvare....cosa?


----------



## perplesso (20 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... io più leggo denny, più mi identifico in sua moglie e più capisco che abbia avuto voglia di tradirlo e prospetti una certa eventualità di ripetere l'esperienza.
> Ma questo non perché lui manchi di dignità come qui si continua a dire da parte di molti, non perché abbia incorporata una cecità ostinata, ma perché è di una presunzione insopportabile.
> Lui sa cosa è bene, lui sa cosa si deve fare, lui sa il meglio per noi, lui sa, lui capisce, lui comprende, lui perdona, lui è giusto, lui è saggio, lui è bravo! E' di quelle persone fatte apposta per instillarti l'idea che tu non vali nulla, o, se vali qualcosa, è perché c'è lui accanto a te, perché c'è la famiglia che si è costruito insieme, e un passato importante, ecc. ecc. A stare con una persona che ogni santo giorno ti dimostra solo quanto sia perfetta, ti viene davvero una voglia insana di dispetto, se non altro per riequilibrare la coppia


ipotesi effettivamente ragionevole


----------



## Sole (20 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... *io più leggo denny, più mi identifico in sua moglie e più capisco che abbia avuto voglia di tradirlo e prospetti una certa eventualità di ripetere l'esperienza. *
> Ma questo non perché lui manchi di dignità come qui si continua a dire da parte di molti, non perché abbia incorporata una cecità ostinata, ma perché è di una presunzione insopportabile.
> Lui sa cosa è bene, lui sa cosa si deve fare, lui sa il meglio per noi, lui sa, lui capisce, lui comprende, lui perdona, lui è giusto, lui è saggio, lui è bravo! E' di quelle persone fatte apposta per instillarti l'idea che tu non vali nulla, o, se vali qualcosa, è perché c'è lui accanto a te, perché c'è la famiglia che si è costruito insieme, e un passato importante, ecc. ecc. A stare con una persona che ogni santo giorno ti dimostra solo quanto sia perfetta, ti viene davvero una voglia insana di dispetto, se non altro per riequilibrare la coppia


Io invece più leggo questo forum, più mi rendo conto che è una valvola di sfogo ideale per chi ama giudicare senza sapere una fava e sputare cattiveria al riparo di eventuali reazioni, che sarebbero più che comprensibili.

Se nel momento in cui io ero in crisi nera con mio marito qualcuno mi avesse detto in faccia che capiva perché mio marito avesse avuto voglia di tradirmi, l'avrei ribaltato.

Se qualcuno si fosse mai permesso di dirmi in faccia che sono stata un brutto esempio di madre per i miei figli, idem come sopra.

Ma ovviamente nella realtà non succede mai. Succede solo qui che minuscole persone che devono avere vite realmente tristi si permettano di fare commenti tanto stronzi.


----------



## Sole (20 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ipotesi effettivamente ragionevole


Eh certo.

Siamo arrivati a ipotizzare che la moglie di Danny abbia fatto bene a cornificarlo perché lui è un presuntuoso che fa sentire gli altri delle nullità.

Ma vi rendete conto di come state o no?


----------



## Sole (20 Febbraio 2014)

E comunque fate pace col cervello. Danny fa sentire gli altri delle nullità che non valgono niente o è uno zerbino?

Mi pare che le due cose siano un tantino in contraddizione.


----------



## Sole (20 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tieni presente che, dopo i primi post che ho letto, io Danny lo santo a piè pari, in media. Però a me pare che uno estremamente timoroso di perdere la moglie, di perderla senza appello dico, pur di giustificarla/giustificarsi a fronte di critiche circa uno zerbinaggio (il suo) che ha dell'incredibile, può anche, e tranquillamente, passare per un rigido presuntuoso. Quando, in soldoni, è un poverello impaurito che viene qui a sfogarsi.


Il giorno che tua moglie saprà delle corna che le metti e deciderà nonostante tutto di restare con te, penso che le sarai immensamente grato. Altro che zerbinaggio.

Voi traditori dovete solo sperare di non venire beccati e, nel caso, che i vostri coniugi si trasformino in tanti Danny interessati a capirvi e, a volte, a giustificarvi.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2014)

Sì, ma stai calma.


----------



## perplesso (20 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Eh certo.
> 
> Siamo arrivati a ipotizzare che la moglie di Danny abbia fatto bene a cornificarlo perché lui è un presuntuoso che fa sentire gli altri delle nullità.
> 
> Ma vi rendete conto di come state o no?


bene grazie.  tu tutto bene?

peraltro il discorso sulla errata presunzione di Danny di sapere com'è fatta la moglie è dimostrata dai fatti di questi mesi.     e la coscienza di trovarsi a che fare con una donna tutta diversa da come l'ha vista fino a 6 mesi fa che lo rende fragile al punto da non saper reagire e subire


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Il giorno che tua moglie saprà delle corna che le metti e deciderà nonostante tutto di restare con te, penso che le sarai immensamente grato. Altro che zerbinaggio.
> 
> Voi traditori dovete solo sperare di non venire beccati e, nel caso, che i vostri coniugi si trasformino in tanti Danny interessati a capirvi e, a volte, a giustificarvi.


Capire magari, ma giustificarmi come fa Danny mi auguro proprio di no. Ho ancora la presunzione che mio marito mi consideri in grado di fare scelte senza  passare per una incapace di intendere e di volere.


----------



## Sole (20 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> bene grazie.  tu tutto bene?
> 
> peraltro il discorso sulla errata presunzione di Danny di sapere com'è fatta la moglie è dimostrata dai fatti di questi mesi.     e la coscienza di trovarsi a che fare con una donna tutta diversa da come l'ha vista fino a 6 mesi fa che lo rende fragile al punto da non saper reagire e subire


Ma cosa c'entra?

Questo lo sa pure lui. Ne è consapevole mi pare. E vorrei vedere che non fosse così.

Ma è lo stesso discorso di prima. Un conto è dire 'io trovo Danny un po' presuntuoso... ci sta. Un altro è infierire dicendo 'sei talmente presuntuoso che si capisce come mai sei cornuto'.

Ma un po' di sensibilità ce l'avete o no? A me non pare.

Sarò io troppo sensibile? Può essere. A me hanno insegnato a trattare bene le persone. A essere gentile. E, a meno che non mi facciano un torto, io cerco sempre di avere tatto nel trattare gli altri. Di capirli.
Poi leggo qui sopra e mi chiedo se sono io una marziana o cosa. Boh.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> No, no, perplesso: io ho sofferto per le balle che mi sono state raccontate, perché lei per vivere questa cosa con lui mi ha calpestato, e ancora adesso lei si riferisce a quel periodo come a una "sua storia", del tutto separata da me, come se mia moglie fosse una single e le sue decisioni con comportassero conseguenze su di me o su mia figlia. Il terzo non si infila perché c'è un inespresso nella coppia, ma perché un elemento della stessa sente una sua personale esigenza. Mia moglie questo me lo ha confessato: lei ha bisogno di conferme che io non le posso dare perché gliele ho già date. *Lei sa che la amo, ma ha bisogno di un'altra persona che glielo dica. *Questa è insicurezza, che sfocia in un profondo egoismo. Queste cose una coppia non può darle, come una coppia non può dare affatto le emozioni di una relazione clandestina, in cui possiamo anche inventarci una diversa personalità, recitare una componente del nostro io diversa da quella che conosce il marito e vivere una passione che non puoi trovare nel matrimonio.
> Come pensi che mia moglie potesse coinvolgermi?
> Spiegandomi giorno per giorno quello che sentiva?
> Raccontandomi che aveva bisogno di uno che non fossi io che le dicesse che si era innamorato di lei?
> ...


 Credo sia una delle frasi più brutte da dire all'interno di una coppia :unhappy: Per me oltre c'è solo,la fine del rapporto non avrei dubbi su come reagire


----------



## Sole (20 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Capire magari, ma giustificarmi come fa Danny mi auguro proprio di no. Ho ancora la presunzione che mio marito mi consideri in grado di fare scelte senza  passare per una incapace di intendere e di volere.


Senti, ma tu hai idea di cosa voglia dire scoprire che la persona con cui ha condiviso la vita è diversa da quello che pensavi? Sai in che merda ci si infila? Hai idea dei meccanismi che si mettono in atto per cercare di capire? Delle sensazioni contrastanti? Dell'odio che si alterna all'amore? Della voglia di allontanarsi e mandare tutto a puttane e poi di riavvicinarsi pensando che forse, poverina, quella persona è in confusione, è smarrita e ha bisogno di noi?

Io credo di no.

Ripeto: uno viene qui per sfogarsi, magari. In una fase in cui le cose cambiano da un giorno all'altro... io in due anni non conto più le volte che ho cambiato idea, visione, circa mio marito, circa il nostro rapporto... ma ti sembra normale dare addosso a un uomo che sta cercando di gestire e capire una cosa più grande di lui?

No, non capite perché non ci siete passati. Io invece dico che un marito come Danny vi farebbe tanto, ma tanto comodo.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra?
> 
> Questo lo sa pure lui. Ne è consapevole mi pare. E vorrei vedere che non fosse così.
> 
> ...


Io sono cattivo und insensibile per definizione. Però c'è da dire che difficilmente andrei da mia moglie e raccontarle di quant'era bella e sbrodolata quell'altra, dopo magari averle detto di volerla vedere in albergo ed essermi assicurato che lei mi avesse aspettato a casa in fiduciosa attesa. Perchè, sai, a Danny è successo proprio quello. Non a mia moglie, eh. A Danny. E' normale che uno che ingoia tutto questo poi per dire che tutto sommato non era poi così malaccio e che anzi gli ha fatto bene debba fare i salti mortali? Sì. Ma non a caso ho definito Danny un poverino. Poverino nel senso che, realmente, per quanto cattivo und insensibile mi spiace per lui. Per quello non lo leggo.


----------



## perplesso (20 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra?
> 
> Questo lo sa pure lui. Ne è consapevole mi pare. E vorrei vedere che non fosse così.
> 
> ...


ci sono persone con cui è efficace essere gentili.  altre con cui sono efficaci le bastonate sui malleoli.

Con Danny essere gentili e comprensivi lo ha portato ad essere tradito lo stesso,a perdere 10 kg,notti intere insonni ed un rischio di esaurimento nervoso.

mi sa che non sia la scelta migliore con lui


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Febbraio 2014)

Ma sti cazzi?
Mica l'ha sposato qualcuna di noi il danny. 
A un certo punto trovo inutile anche sottoporgli qualche opinione.
Mi ricorda tanto l'ultimo dei primi tempi, che tanto come erano andate le cose lo sapeva solo lui. 
È un atteggiamento di difesa comprensibilissimo:  come trovo plausibile che davanti a certe ostinazioni oltranziste e tutto sommato infantili qualcuno possa pensare che le corna a volte si guadagnano punto dopo punto come con la tessera del supermercato.


----------



## Sole (20 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io sono cattivo und insensibile per definizione. Però c'è da dire che difficilmente andrei da mia moglie e raccontarle di quant'era bella e sbrodolata quell'altra, dopo magari averle detto di volerla vedere in albergo ed essermi assicurato che lei mi avesse aspettato a casa in fiduciosa attesa. Perchè, sai, a Danny è successo proprio quello. Non a mia moglie, eh. A Danny. E' normale che uno che ingoia tutto questo poi per dire che tutto sommato non era poi così malaccio e che anzi gli ha fatto bene debba fare i salti mortali? Sì. Ma non a caso ho definito Danny un poverino. *Poverino nel senso che, realmente, per quanto cattivo und insensibile mi spiace per lui*. Per quello non lo leggo.


Ah ecco, non avevo capito.

Comunque in certi momenti di crisi conclamata si fanno e si sperimentano cose che dall'esterno possono sembrare da pazzi. E magari lo sono anche. Però è davvero difficile entrare nelle dinamiche di una coppia in una fase così.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Febbraio 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Scusa..... fammi capire..... ti ha praticamente detto che ricapiterà quello che è già successo?
> Mi sto sbagliando vero?
> Ho capito male io.....!?


No direi che gli ha detto che del suo amare gliene frega zero vuole amore da altri e qui si va oltre l'aspetto,puramente fisico eh :singleeye:


----------



## Sole (20 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ci sono persone con cui è efficace essere gentili.  altre con cui sono efficaci le bastonate sui malleoli.
> 
> Con Danny essere gentili e comprensivi lo ha portato ad essere tradito lo stesso,a perdere 10 kg,notti intere insonni ed un rischio di esaurimento nervoso.
> 
> mi sa che non sia la scelta migliore con lui


Ma chi siamo? I suoi psicoterapeuti?

Siamo una manica di stronzi, molti dei quali hanno una vita più incasinata della sua! Ci vorrebbe un po' di comprensione umana. Cavolo, uno viene qui a sfogarsi perché la moglie è fuori di testa e l'ha tradito, e si sente dire che gli sta bene perché è presuntuoso. Io non riesco a leggerle 'ste cose.


----------



## perplesso (20 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Senti, ma tu hai idea di cosa voglia dire scoprire che la persona con cui ha condiviso la vita è diversa da quello che pensavi? Sai in che merda ci si infila? Hai idea dei meccanismi che si mettono in atto per cercare di capire? Delle sensazioni contrastanti? Dell'odio che si alterna all'amore? Della voglia di allontanarsi e mandare tutto a puttane e poi di riavvicinarsi pensando che forse, poverina, quella persona è in confusione, è smarrita e ha bisogno di noi?
> 
> Io credo di no.
> 
> ...


rileggiti con calma il post di Danny quotato da Fiammetta,specialmente la parte nerettata.

qui l'unica cui fa comodo un marito come Danny è proprio la moglie di Danny....che infatti se lo tiene ben stretto.

solo il giorno in cui Danny smetterà di avere paura del divorzio potrà veramente recuperare il suo matrimonio.
Ammesso e non concesso che qualcosa da salvare ci sia ancora


----------



## Sole (20 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> rileggiti con calma il post di Danny quotato da Fiammetta,specialmente la parte nerettata.
> 
> qui l'unica cui fa comodo un marito come Danny è proprio la moglie di Danny....che infatti se lo tiene ben stretto.
> *
> ...


Ecco, la frase in neretto la quoto tutta, questo sì.

Mettere da parte ogni certezza è l'unico punto da cui si può partire, in una situazione del genere. Ma non è facile capirlo... non è facile mettere da parte la certezza su cui abbiamo basato la nostra vita.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma chi siamo? I suoi psicoterapeuti?
> 
> Siamo una manica di stronzi, molti dei quali hanno una vita più incasinata della sua! Ci vorrebbe un po' di comprensione umana. Cavolo, uno viene qui a sfogarsi perché la moglie è fuori di testa e l'ha tradito, e si sente dire che gli sta bene perché è presuntuoso. Io non riesco a leggerle 'ste cose.


No guarda danny non è presuntuoso tende solo a giustificare ad oltranza ciò che lo fa star male ...si autoconvince che il dolore che prova in fondo se lo merita così facendo non ne esce di sicuro, però vero son sue scelte


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Io sono cattivo und insensibile per definizione*. Però c'è da dire che difficilmente andrei da mia moglie e raccontarle di quant'era bella e sbrodolata quell'altra, dopo magari averle detto di volerla vedere in albergo ed essermi assicurato che lei mi avesse aspettato a casa in fiduciosa attesa. Perchè, sai, a Danny è successo proprio quello. Non a mia moglie, eh. A Danny. E' normale che uno che ingoia tutto questo poi per dire che tutto sommato non era poi così malaccio e che anzi gli ha fatto bene debba fare i salti mortali? Sì. Ma non a caso ho definito Danny un poverino. Poverino nel senso che, realmente, per quanto cattivo und insensibile mi spiace per lui. Per quello non lo leggo.


Ammazza che esagerato ... Non è che devi vincer un premio?!?!:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (20 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, ma stai calma.


Ok, mi sono calmata


----------



## perplesso (20 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ecco, la frase in neretto la quoto tutta, questo sì.
> 
> Mettere da parte ogni certezza è l'unico punto da cui si può partire, in una situazione del genere. Ma non è facile capirlo... non è facile mettere da parte la certezza su cui abbiamo basato la nostra vita.


ottimo. visto che siamo d'accordo sul punto fondamentale di merito,direi che la diatriba sul metodo perde di significato.

o meglio,tu puoi voler essere la carota come io sono il bastone.    basta che leggendoci Danny capisca dove sta la chiave di volta per uscirne vivo e tutto sommato a testa ancora alta


----------



## marietto (20 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> rileggiti con calma il post di Danny quotato da Fiammetta,specialmente la parte nerettata.
> 
> qui l'unica cui fa comodo un marito come Danny è proprio la moglie di Danny....che infatti se lo tiene ben stretto.
> 
> ...


La frase in neretto centra in pieno la situazione di Danny.
Io non penso che Danny sia presuntuoso, credo che la paura l'abbia portato a fare scelte eccessivamente accondiscendenti e che cerchi disperatamente di autoconvincersi che dietro quelle scelte ci siano concetti più "elevati", risultando spesso un po' irritante nell'elaborazione.
Per come lo leggo io, credo che sia una bravissima persona in una bruttissima situazione, e mi dispiace molto per lui.


----------



## Fantastica (21 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> gli sta bene perché è presuntuoso.


Tu metti sulla mia tastiera parole che non ho scritto. Io ho detto che IO al posto della moglie di un uomo che si atteggia e si comporta così, sarei mille volte tentata di sgretolarlo. Ma questo solo perché il capitolo più triste di Pinocchio è quello finale in cui smette di tirare martellate al Grillo parlante e diventa un bravo bambino.
 Quindi sii comprensiva persino tu con me, se scrivo "Abbaso La Squola".


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> sempre meglio di vedere uno dei 2 che si umilia per tutelare un simulacro ormai vuoto.
> 
> Tu accetteresti quello che sta accettando Danny solo per salvare....cosa?


Ci sono persone che condivido il partner in rapporti a tre e orge con sconosciuti. Io non tollererei neppure la fantasia di una cosa del genere. Eppure ci saranno persone qui lo trovano intrigante e segno di una grande capacità di complicità.
Abbiamo letto in questi giorni di coppie che condividono un rapporto di sottomissione e ho letto dotte e raffinate descrizioni di come sia un rapporto di grandissima intimità mentale.
Io non lo accetterei neanche come gioco.
Cosa significa cosa farei io? Io non sono Danny.
A tanti è sembrato intollerabile la descrizione del pene dell'amante. Perché nessuno l'ha interpretato come un alto grado di intimità e complicità per inglobare anche quello nel rapporto che lei considera fondamentale?
A lui infatti non è questo in particolare che ha disturbato perché nel loro tipo di dialogo era accettabile.
Potranno anche loro avere un loro modo di relazionarsi che viene rispettato?
Sian sempre lì: possiamo dire queste cose di Danny? Allora possiamo dire quello che ci sembra di tutti, senza considerare che il nostro modo di vivere le relazioni e anche il tradimento non è l'unico.
Ripeto a me sembra molto più coerente e forte il percorso di Danny, che nessuno sa come si concluderà, di quello di chi sceglie la coppia aperta o di godersi avventure alle spalle del coniuge
Per me rivelazioni di particolari del tradimento sarebbero intollerabili ma io ho la mia modalità di comunicazione e un mio modo di vedere l'intimità che è il mio, così come ognuno ha il suo.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Senti, ma tu hai idea di cosa voglia dire scoprire che la persona con cui ha condiviso la vita è diversa da quello che pensavi? Sai in che merda ci si infila? Hai idea dei meccanismi che si mettono in atto per cercare di capire? Delle sensazioni contrastanti? Dell'odio che si alterna all'amore? Della voglia di allontanarsi e mandare tutto a puttane e poi di riavvicinarsi pensando che forse, poverina, quella persona è in confusione, è smarrita e ha bisogno di noi?
> 
> Io credo di no.
> 
> ...


Ma io un marito che mi fa comodo non lo voglio.  Io i dubbi di Danny li posso capire e capire le difficoltà quello che non capisco é la visione che continua ad avere di sua moglie


----------



## Nocciola (21 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> rileggiti con calma il post di Danny quotato da Fiammetta,specialmente la parte nerettata.
> 
> qui l'unica cui fa comodo un marito come Danny è proprio la moglie di Danny....che infatti se lo tiene ben stretto.
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> La frase in neretto centra in pieno la situazione di Danny.
> Io non penso che Danny sia presuntuoso, *credo che la paura l'abbia portato a fare scelte eccessivamente accondiscendenti* e che cerchi disperatamente di autoconvincersi che dietro quelle scelte ci siano concetti più "elevati", risultando spesso un po' irritante nell'elaborazione.
> Per come lo leggo io, credo che sia una bravissima persona in una bruttissima situazione, e mi dispiace molto per lui.



Sì, direi che questo mi sembra un pensiero che rispecchia un po' di più la situazione.


----------



## job (21 Febbraio 2014)

Io provo molta ammirazione nei confronti di Danny.
È un uomo con i controcoglioni.
Sarebbe facilissimo mandar via la moglie, separarsi e divorziare. Qualsiasi mezza sega sarebbe in grado di farlo. È la soluzione più facile, quella istintiva, tipica dei bambini e degli uomini fragili che non sanno dominare l'ira e l'orgoglio ferito.
Tanto la bambina prima o poi si abitua alla separazione.
La moglie che si fotta, che affondi nella merda, abbandoniamola al suo destino. Tanto è capace di intendere e volere, se vuol fare la tr..., anzi la non monogamica ne ha tutto il diritto.


Danny ha una scorza dura, nella vita probabilmente deve aver passato per parecchie situazione che l'hanno portato a maturare.
Ha una capacità di sopportazione che io non avevo e probabilmente non ho neppure adesso.
Il tradimento mi ha rinforzato, se mi capitasse adesso sarebbe sicuramente meno traumatico ma sono ancora molto distante dalla maturità dimostratada da Danny.


Danny ama la moglie e la vuole aiutare.
Amare significa sacrificarsi e Danny si sta sacrificando per amore della moglie e della figlia.
C'è in lui un sincero desiderio di capire cosa passi nella testa e nel cuore della moglie.
Danny è un uomo intelligente, basta leggere uno qualsiasi dei suoi post, mi sembra che si stia avvicinando, stia comprendendo ogni giorno di più la moglie.
Una persona nella situazione della moglie di Danny è sempre capace di intendere e volere? Secondo me potrebbe non esserlo. Potrebbe essere schiava di qualcosa che l'abbrutisce e le toglie dignità e amor proprio.
Chi deve prendere la decisione di cambiare deve essere sicuramente la moglie ma Danny può comprenderla, aiutarla, sostenerla e incoraggiarla.


Fino a qualche mese fa avevo una collega di lavoro non monogamica. Era l'unica donna giovane e bella sul posto di lavoro e flirtava praticamente con tutti. Era tutto un gioco di sguardi ammiccanti, sorrisini e battutine. Si sentiva un'ape regina consapevole e orgogliosa di poter rivoltare qualsiasi collega uomo come un calzino.
Prima di essere licenziata si è aperta un po' con me: è una ragazza fragilissima con un'immensa rabbia nei confronti del padre. Il padre era camionista e aveva praticamente due famiglie parallele, due case in città diverse e figli da entrambe le parti. Alla fine ha lasciato la madre della mia collega (la moglie legittima) ed è andato a vivere definitivamente con l'altra famiglia (quella dell'amante che era diventata una seconda moglie).
Questa ragazza aveva un grande senso di inferiorità e usava la sua bellezza e il suo fascino come una arma, come un mezzo per valorizzarsi, per sentirsi "potente".
Se avessi una figlia non monogamica sicuramente farei di tutto per aiutarla e per farla uscire da questo stato da stordita.


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono persone che condivido il partner in rapporti a tre e orge con sconosciuti. Io non tollererei neppure la fantasia di una cosa del genere. Eppure ci saranno persone qui lo trovano intrigante e segno di una grande capacità di complicità.
> Abbiamo letto in questi giorni di coppie che condividono un rapporto di sottomissione e ho letto dotte e raffinate descrizioni di come sia un rapporto di grandissima intimità mentale.
> Io non lo accetterei neanche come gioco.
> Cosa significa cosa farei io? Io non sono Danny.
> ...


Esattamente. E questa visione è reciproca.
A me infatti non ha disturbato questo particolare, perché abbiamo entrambi una visione del corpo neutra, dato che di corpi nudi siamo abituati a vederne tanti, come d'altronde ritengo che la stessa visione disincantata possa averla un urologo, un ginecologo, un andrologo, un'estetista qualsiasi... So che questo può non essere comprensibile a molti, ma noi siamo da anni abituati così. Per usare lo stile (concedimelo, anche se non sono all'altezza) di Oscuro... di cazzi culi tette e fighe parliamo tranquillamente senza inibizioni da sempre. E ovviamente non solo di quello: il nostro corpo ha la stesso recondito mistero che è palesato dalla canzone "Silos" di Elio.
Ciò che mi ha destabilizzato veramente è stato proprio il contrario, ovvero l'annullamento dell'intimità che c'era prima con l'elevazione di un muro, fatto di bugie e menzogne.
Questo muro, in qualunque maniera lo si voglia abbattere, deve crollare, per ritornare ad essere nuovamente una coppia che sull'intimità e sulla fiducia fonda il suo essere.
Ognuno di noi ha una propria visione della coppia o del rapporto con l'altrui sesso, che non voglio mettere in discussione. Ognuno di noi sceglie una propria personale visione, che deve comunque condividere con il partner.
Non metto in discussione chi ha una coppia aperta, o chi tradisce il partner ripetutamente.
Abbiamo amici scambisti come d'altronde frequentiamo coppie separate, conviventi, gay, cristiane catoliche, musulmane.... Il mondo è di tutti e viva la differenza!
Ognuno di noi sviluppa un modus vivendi che considera accettabile per sé, ma che può non essere adeguato ad altri. Questo forum è importante perché permette il confronto con realtà diverse. Che vanno rispettate e apprezzate.
Per dire, apprezzo moltissimo quello che ha scritto Brunetta e condivido le parole di Sole, come quelle di Ultimo e di altri.
Ma anche Lothar57 che sembrerebbe antitetico alla mia visione delle cose, mi trova d'accordo in più di una occasione, per non parlare del Conte. Così pure JB in un thread precedente ha detto una verità che spesso mi balena per la mente, e che è stata per me fonte di riflessione.
Ognuno di voi è per me spunto di riflessione, anche Perplesso lo è. 
Ma soprattutto SPERO che lo sia anche per Gatta80 (il thread è suo) che si trova ora dall'altra parte del muro, e che questo serva a lei per valutare il da farsi... visto che purtroppo in questo "processo" (che più che nei miei confronti, ritengo sia verso una visione delle cose "diversa", che inconsciamente forse mette in discussione un po' le convinzioni di chi ha fatto scelte differenti).
Il confronto è importante quando ci si ascolta, non quando ci si scontra.
Ultimo l'ha rimarcato e sottolineato bene in un suo post.


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*Sole*



Sole ha detto:


> Ma chi siamo? I suoi psicoterapeuti?
> 
> Siamo una manica di stronzi, molti dei quali hanno una vita più incasinata della sua! Ci vorrebbe un po' di comprensione umana. Cavolo, uno viene qui a sfogarsi perché la moglie è fuori di testa e l'ha tradito, e si sente dire che gli sta bene perché è presuntuoso. Io non riesco a leggerle 'ste cose.


Ma siamo cosa?viene qui a sfogarsi  per poi farsi mettere a 90 gradi dalla mattina alla sera!E dai c'è un limite a tutto,ma siete tutti bravi a far passare tutto nella pseudo normalità,in questo paese tutto è normale,ma piantiamola.Non è normale per nulla che sta demente chiede il permesso al marito di andare a cena con il collega perchè attratta...,non sono normali tutta una serie di bugie,depilazioni,foto postate a culo di fuori,che cazzo c'entra poi essere nudisti?cosa c'entra descrivere il cazzo dell'amante al marito?...era grosso,coglione destro più basso,cappella ammaccata,non troppo turgido,ma entrava più che bene....!Che c'entra con la genitorialità?ma che esempio è una madre che tradisce il marito e dopo descrive bene il cazzo del'amante al marito.Che donna può essere?


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*SI*



job ha detto:


> Io provo molta ammirazione nei confronti di Danny.
> È un uomo con i controcoglioni.
> Sarebbe facilissimo mandar via la moglie, separarsi e divorziare. Qualsiasi mezza sega sarebbe in grado di farlo. È la soluzione più facile, quella istintiva, tipica dei bambini e degli uomini fragili che non sanno dominare l'ira e l'orgoglio ferito.
> Tanto la bambina prima o poi si abitua alla separazione.
> ...


Si sono d'accordo,avere i coglioni significa stare inerme davanti alla descrizione del bel cazzone dell'amante..certo


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2014)

job ha detto:


> Io provo molta ammirazione nei confronti di Danny.
> È un uomo con i controcoglioni.
> Sarebbe facilissimo mandar via la moglie, separarsi e divorziare. Qualsiasi mezza sega sarebbe in grado di farlo. È la soluzione più facile, quella istintiva, tipica dei bambini e degli uomini fragili che non sanno dominare l'ira e l'orgoglio ferito.
> Tanto la bambina prima o poi si abitua alla separazione.
> ...



Ti ringrazio. 
La parte che ho sottolineato in neretto, poi, credo possa essere un importante spunto di riflessione.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io sono cattivo und insensibile per definizione. Però c'è da dire che difficilmente andrei da mia moglie e raccontarle di quant'era bella e sbrodolata quell'altra, dopo magari averle detto di volerla vedere in albergo ed essermi assicurato che lei mi avesse aspettato a casa in fiduciosa attesa. Perchè, sai, a Danny è successo proprio quello. Non a mia moglie, eh. A Danny. E' normale che uno che ingoia tutto questo poi per dire che tutto sommato non era poi così malaccio e che anzi gli ha fatto bene debba fare i salti mortali? Sì. Ma non a caso ho definito Danny un poverino. Poverino nel senso che, realmente, per quanto cattivo und insensibile mi spiace per lui. Per quello non lo leggo.


Ma non sei cattivo e insensibile, sei solo cretino, punto.

Sai quanto me ne può fregare a me o a danny di quello che farebbe una persona come te? nulla.

Sei ripetitivo, e lo stai leggendo, altrimenti non ci scassavi la minchia scrivendo. dici sempre che non te ne fotte nulla e puntualmente si leggono sparate( vedi minchiate) tue.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio.
> La parte che ho sottolineato in neretto, poi, credo possa essere un importante spunto di riflessione.


Danny ha descritto tua moglie come incapace di intendere e volere e lo ringrazi? Ma chi hai sposato fammi capire :singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:[


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma sti cazzi?
> Mica l'ha sposato qualcuna di noi il danny.
> A un certo punto trovo inutile anche sottoporgli qualche opinione.
> Mi ricorda tanto l'ultimo dei primi tempi, che tanto come erano andate le cose lo sapeva solo lui.
> È un atteggiamento di difesa comprensibilissimo:  come trovo plausibile che davanti a certe ostinazioni oltranziste e tutto sommato infantili qualcuno possa pensare che le corna a volte si guadagnano punto dopo punto come con la tessera del supermercato.



:up:

Non è inutile sottoporgli qualche questione, danny ti/ci legge. Sai che succede Chiara? che la maggior parte delle cose che gli diciamo, lui le conosce, danny non ha bisogno di scoprire, danny sa. Ma nel complesso danny a volte, ha anche degli spunti su cui riflette, spunti che come a tutti succede esplodono nel cervello, che in alcuni momenti della vita non si riescono a vedere. e tra quello che sa e che gli viene ripetuto e gli spunti, danny fa il suo percorso nel forum e nella realtà. 

Come nella vita come in un forum ci vuole un certo tipo di comportamento, e dire sei un coglione ecc ecc non può competere a nessuno se non in quell'occasione in cui salta l'embolo. ( non si dovrebbe mai, ma.......)


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Danny ha descritto tua moglie come incapace di intendere e volere e lo ringrazi? Ma chi hai sposato fammi capire :singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:[


ahha te ne sei accorta pure tu?a danny basta scrivergli quello che gli fa comodo che scodinzola...


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Esattamente. E questa visione è reciproca.
> A me infatti non ha disturbato questo particolare, perché abbiamo entrambi una visione del corpo neutra, dato che di corpi nudi siamo abituati a vederne tanti, come d'altronde ritengo che la stessa visione disincantata possa averla un urologo, un ginecologo, un andrologo, un'estetista qualsiasi... So che questo può non essere comprensibile a molti, ma noi siamo da anni abituati così. Per usare lo stile (concedimelo, anche se non sono all'altezza) di Oscuro... di cazzi culi tette e fighe parliamo tranquillamente senza inibizioni da sempre. E ovviamente non solo di quello: il nostro corpo ha la stesso recondito mistero che è palesato dalla canzone "Silos" di Elio.
> Ciò che mi ha destabilizzato veramente è stato proprio il contrario, ovvero l'annullamento dell'intimità che c'era prima con l'elevazione di un muro, fatto di bugie e menzogne.
> Questo muro, in qualunque maniera lo si voglia abbattere, deve crollare, per ritornare ad essere nuovamente una coppia che sull'intimità e sulla fiducia fonda il suo essere.
> ...


Cioè?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè?



Io noterei anche "così pure jb" :mrgreen: scusami. volevo soltanto evidenziarlo.


----------



## Diletta (21 Febbraio 2014)

*Non ci siamo*

La cosa che vedo davvero anomala per non dire paradossale è che è stata la moglie (se non erro) a voler far partecipe Danny di quei particolari dell'amante e non viceversa.
Mi spiego meglio: è tipico in molti casi che il tradito voglia conoscere certe cose (per poi farsi male, ma questo è un altro discorso) e ossessioni l'altro/a perché glieli dica, ma qui è l'esatto contrario.
E' un'ulteriore mancanza di assoluto rispetto nonché di sensibilità e di cuore.
Lo trovo davvero sgradevole per usare un eufemismo...
Secondo me la moglie di Danny necessita di assistenza psichiatrica vita natural durante.


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*Diletta*



Diletta ha detto:


> La cosa che vedo davvero anomala per non dire paradossale è che è stata la moglie (se non erro) a voler far partecipe Danny di quei particolari dell'amante e non viceversa.
> Mi spiego meglio: è tipico in molti casi che il tradito voglia conoscere certe cose (per poi farsi male, ma questo è un altro discorso) e ossessioni l'altro/a perché glieli dica, ma qui è l'esatto contrario.
> E' un'ulteriore mancanza di assoluto rispetto nonché di sensibilità e di cuore.
> Lo trovo davvero sgradevole per usare un eufemismo...
> Secondo me la moglie di Danny necessita di assistenza psichiatrica vita natural durante.


Per fortuna una che ha notato sta cosa....!:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2014)

job ha detto:


> Io provo molta ammirazione nei confronti di Danny.
> È un uomo con i controcoglioni.
> Sarebbe facilissimo mandar via la moglie, separarsi e divorziare. Qualsiasi mezza sega sarebbe in grado di farlo. È la soluzione più facile, quella istintiva, tipica dei bambini e degli uomini fragili che non sanno dominare l'ira e l'orgoglio ferito.
> Tanto la bambina prima o poi si abitua alla separazione.
> ...


Cioè ci vorrebbe assai meno vasellina? Che figata.


----------



## Diletta (21 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> *Così pure JB in un thread precedente ha detto una verità che spesso mi balena per la mente, e che è stata per me fonte di riflessione.*
> Ognuno di voi è per me spunto di riflessione, anche Perplesso lo è.
> Ma soprattutto SPERO che lo sia anche per Gatta80 (il thread è suo) che si trova ora dall'altra parte del muro, e che questo serva a lei per valutare il da farsi... visto che purtroppo in questo "processo" (che più che nei miei confronti, ritengo sia verso una visione delle cose "diversa", che inconsciamente forse mette in discussione un po' le convinzioni di chi ha fatto scelte differenti).
> Il confronto è importante quando ci si ascolta, non quando ci si scontra.
> Ultimo l'ha rimarcato e sottolineato bene in un suo post.




e allora aspettiamoci per il fine settimana qualche evento catastrofico!!!


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè ci vorrebbe assai meno vasellina? Che figata.


Ma quante cazzate si è disposti a raccontarsi pure di non ammettere una totale mancanza di palle.Ma che scempio questa generazione di uomini.Che schifo!Adesso essere cornuti,conoscere le dimensioni del cazzo dell'amante sta diventando una nota di merito.


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... io più leggo denny, più mi identifico in sua moglie e *più capisco che abbia avuto voglia di tradirlo* e prospetti una certa eventualità di ripetere l'esperienza.
> Ma questo non perché lui manchi di dignità come qui si continua a dire da parte di molti, non perché abbia incorporata una cecità ostinata, ma *perché è di una presunzione insopportabile*.
> Lui sa cosa è bene, lui sa cosa si deve fare, lui sa il meglio per noi, lui sa, lui capisce, lui comprende, lui perdona, lui è giusto, lui è saggio, lui è bravo! E' di quelle persone fatte apposta per instillarti l'idea che tu non vali nulla, o, se vali qualcosa, è perché c'è lui accanto a te, perché c'è la famiglia che si è costruito insieme, e un passato importante, ecc. ecc. *A stare con una persona che ogni santo giorno ti dimostra solo quanto sia perfetta, ti viene davvero una voglia insana di dispetto, se non altro per riequilibrare la coppia*



Quello che hai detto, che non condivido, è interessante.
Anche se tu nell'attribuire le ragioni del tradimento a me, e alla mia presunzione, sembri (non dico che lo sei) altrettanto presuntuosa, nel momento in cui mi giudichi così nettamente. E' probabile che io sembri o sia infatti presuntuoso - nella maniera in cui io sono convinto di  essere sincero nelle cose che dico. 
Purtroppo non sono perfetto, se lo fossi non sarei qui a mettermi in discussione e a accettare anche e spesso giudizi negativi: mi serve questo passaggio per capire, me , la situazione, mia moglie. 
Qualche post fa si parlava di quanto è comunque bella, o apprezzabile, una certa routine all'interno di una coppia. Anche guardare un telefilm preferito insieme.
Guardare insieme la tv può parere noioso ad alcuni, ma per altri dimostra quanta forza ha una coppia  nell'intimità del quotidiano.
La forza della consapevolezza della presenza dell'altro con cui puoi essere te stesso, con cui puoi palesare la tua intimità senza timori reverenziali.
Stare tranquillo nella consapevolezza che al fianco tuo c'è una persona che condivide con te le stesse sensazioni ti dà una sicurezza non da poco.
Quando scopri a seguito di un tradimento che questo non c'è e forse non ci sarà più, tu, il tradito, inizi a stare male.
Tutta quella routine che prima apprezzavi non ha più senso, perché non riesce più a darti quella sensazione positiva di prima, non è più "condivisa".
E a quel punto in me è subentrata l'idea di non valere nulla. 
L'autostima si era ridotta a zero, perché come hai fatto tu, ho caricato su di me tutte le responsabilità di quello che accadeva.
Mi sono sentito non un uomo perfetto, ma una merda che nessuno, neppure mia moglie voleva più.
E' particolare come invece tu mi giudichi diversamente, evidentemente qui ho cercato di riequilibrare le mancanze che ho subito nella realtà, o forse ho cercato di aggrapparmi a delle certezze per non affondare di più. In questo percorso insieme a voi mi sono reso in maniera graduale maggiormente consapevole di quello che accadeva e ho cercato di capire - non giustificare - quanto accadeva per trovare delle soluzioni. Dal punto di vista comunicativo con mia moglie infatti sono cambiato, quanto è successo mi ha permesso di modificare anche il mio modo di rapportarmi con lei. E sono sicuro che anche lei è cambiata. Il tradimento richiede fatica e tempo per ricreare un nuovo equilibrio, ma per arrivare a un risultato bisogna abbattere quel muro che è fatto di rancori, paure, bugie, sospetti e che appartiene a tutti e due.
Alcuni di voi come è giusto che sia - mica si può leggere tutto - non si sono accorti dei cambiamenti, io certi miei post di qualche mese fa non riesco a rileggerli, li trovo fastidiosi perché appartengono a un'altra persona, ovvero il mio "io" all'inizio di questo cammino. Ed è probabile che accada anche con quanto scrivo ora.
Perché un tradimento, quando entra in una coppia, è sempre, nella sua negatività, occasione di crescita per entrambi gli individui, se hanno la facoltà, e la volontà, di accorgersene.


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè?



All'inizio, quando lei aveva "più voglia" con me, tu sei stato il primo ad attribuire questo comportamento a una sua necessità di calmare i bollori (non hai usato questo termine, ma il significato era questo) con me dato che l'altro era distante.
Era una cosa che all'epoca non riuscivo a comprendere.
Gatta80 ha avuto lo stesso percorso, e l'ha attribuito, mi sembra, all'adrenalina.
Ma stiamo parlando degli stessi effetti.
In internet i vari testi che avevo letto allora, non parlavano affatto di questo, ma davano tra i sintomi che potevano far sospettare un  tradimento un calo evidente della sessualità all'interno di una coppia.
Infatti io nella mia ignoranza non capivo affatto quello che stava accadendo a mia moglie, che si comportava proprio in maniera opposta.


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Danny ha descritto tua moglie come incapace di intendere e volere e lo ringrazi? Ma chi hai sposato fammi capire :singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:[


Mia moglie ha un problema, io ho un problema.
Alla base di questi problemi ci son delle ragioni, e come conseguenze ci sono delle azioni.
La nostra volontà è sempre condizionata, dalle ansie, dalle esperienze, dalle fobie, dai traumi, dalla nostra esperienza e maturità affettiva.
Capire un po' di più noi stessi può aiutare non poco a stare bene.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Danny ha descritto tua moglie come incapace di intendere e volere e lo ringrazi? Ma chi hai sposato fammi capire :singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:[


Quotone
Ma anche Danny la descrive così


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> *Mia moglie ha un problema, io ho un problema.
> *Alla base di questi problemi ci son delle ragioni, e come conseguenze ci sono delle azioni.
> La nostra volontà è sempre condizionata, dalle ansie, dalle esperienze, dalle fobie, dai traumi, dalla nostra esperienza e maturità affettiva.
> Capire un po' di più noi stessi può aiutare non poco a stare bene.


La prima affermazione è falsa.


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*Si*

E si certo,tutti abbiamo problemi...!:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (21 Febbraio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> La cosa che vedo davvero anomala per non dire paradossale è che è stata la moglie (se non erro) a voler far partecipe Danny di quei particolari dell'amante e non viceversa.
> Mi spiego meglio: è tipico in molti casi che il tradito voglia conoscere certe cose (per poi farsi male, ma questo è un altro discorso) e ossessioni l'altro/a perché glieli dica, ma qui è l'esatto contrario.
> E' un'ulteriore mancanza di assoluto rispetto nonché di sensibilità e di cuore.
> Lo trovo davvero sgradevole per usare un eufemismo...
> Secondo me la moglie di Danny necessita di assistenza psichiatrica vita natural durante.


Quoto


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> La cosa che vedo davvero anomala per non dire paradossale è che è stata la moglie (se non erro) a voler far partecipe Danny di quei particolari dell'amante e non viceversa.
> Mi spiego meglio: è tipico in molti casi che il tradito voglia conoscere certe cose (per poi farsi male, ma questo è un altro discorso) e ossessioni l'altro/a perché glieli dica, ma qui è l'esatto contrario.
> E' un'ulteriore mancanza di assoluto rispetto nonché di sensibilità e di cuore.
> Lo trovo davvero sgradevole per usare un eufemismo...
> Secondo me la moglie di Danny necessita di assistenza psichiatrica vita natural durante.



No, no, sono stato io a chiedere a lei di raccontarmi quanto era accaduto.
E nel farlo lei mi ha raccontato anche quelle cose in un particolare momento in cui sotto l'effetto dell'adrenalina che le ha causato una sensazione di onnipotenza anche verbale, come un'adolescente alla sua prima volta che la racconta alle sue amiche. 
Allo stato attuale si è pentita di quanto detto e considera eccessivo l'avermi fatto partecipe di certe intimità.
Ci sono fasi nella vita in cui si è e ci si comporta in maniera diversa da altre. Ora lei è tornata alla sobrietà di sempre.


----------



## Diletta (21 Febbraio 2014)

*Danny*

ti volevo chiedere questo:
hai provato anche tu quella rabbia furibonda al semplice pensiero della tua lei con un altro?
Senza rievidenziare il fattore fisico, intendo proprio l'idea della cosa in se stessa.
Tu escluso dalla sua sfera in quella fase.  
E insieme alla rabbia quel risentimento che te la rende odiosa e se è così, come penso, se hai ancora questi rigurgiti di rabbia interiore.


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ti volevo chiedere questo:
> hai provato anche tu quella rabbia furibonda al semplice pensiero della tua lei con un altro?
> Senza rievidenziare il fattore fisico, intendo proprio l'idea della cosa in se stessa.
> *Tu escluso dalla sua sfera in quella fase.
> *E insieme alla rabbia quel risentimento che te la rende odiosa e se è così, come penso, se hai ancora questi rigurgiti di rabbia interiore.



Sì.
Assolutamente sì.
E credimi, sopporterei qualunque suo racconto pur di ridurre questa mia esclusione.
Sopporterei anche di farmi male pur di ridurre questo peso.
Questo ti fa stare male di più. L'esclusione.
Ma non solo dal sesso. Anche da tutta l'intimità che io credevo e speravo solo mia.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> No, no, sono stato io a chiedere a lei di raccontarmi quanto era accaduto.
> E nel farlo lei mi ha raccontato anche quelle cose in un particolare momento in cui sotto l'effetto dell'adrenalina che le ha causato una sensazione di onnipotenza anche verbale, come un'adolescente alla sua prima volta che la racconta alle sue amiche.
> Allo stato attuale si è pentita di quanto detto e considera eccessivo l'avermi fatto partecipe di certe intimità.
> Ci sono fasi nella vita in cui si è e ci si comporta in maniera diversa da altre. Ora lei è tornata alla sobrietà di sempre.


Danny ma quale adrenalina questo é rispetto. Ora ti ha tradito e lei come me ha mancato di rispetto a suo marito. Ma qui ti fermi se sei una donna che stimi e provi qualcosa, fosse anche solo affetto, per chi ti sta davanti. Raccontarti particolari anxhe su richiesta e dirti che ha bisogni di sentirsi dire ti amo da altri é inconcepibile e il sintomo che per lei sei un amico e nulla piú.
Senza poi ribadire che il ti amo da altri e tutti sti cazzo di ricamini aiutano lei e soprattutto te a giustificarsi.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> No, no, sono stato io a chiedere a lei di raccontarmi quanto era accaduto.
> E nel farlo lei mi ha raccontato anche quelle cose in un particolare momento in cui sotto l'effetto dell'adrenalina che le ha causato una sensazione di onnipotenza anche verbale, come un'adolescente alla sua prima volta che la racconta alle sue amiche.
> Allo stato attuale si è pentita di quanto detto e considera eccessivo l'avermi fatto partecipe di certe intimità.
> Ci sono fasi nella vita in cui si è e ci si comporta in maniera diversa da altre. Ora lei è tornata alla sobrietà di sempre.



quoto soltanto per far rileggere. 

Aggiungo qualcosa di già scritto ieri, che la tua storia non è uno specchio loro, ma la tua storia.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La prima affermazione è falsa.



La tua, perchè tu puoi soltanto presupporre e non dare del bugiardo, scrivi bene dici? sei soltanto offensivo e troppo saputello, la prossima volta evita.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> quoto soltanto per far rileggere.
> 
> Aggiungo qualcosa di già scritto ieri, che la tua storia non è uno specchio loro, ma la tua storia.


Ogni storia é la propria storia ma se scrivu lo fai per qvere un opinione e ascolti anche quelle contrarie perchè anche quelle danno spunti per riflettere


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Non è inutile sottoporgli qualche questione, danny ti/ci legge. Sai che succede Chiara? che la maggior parte delle cose che gli diciamo, lui le conosce, danny non ha bisogno di scoprire, danny sa. Ma nel complesso danny a volte, ha anche degli spunti su cui riflette, spunti che come a tutti succede esplodono nel cervello, che in alcuni momenti della vita non si riescono a vedere. e tra quello che sa e che gli viene ripetuto e gli spunti, danny fa il suo percorso nel forum e nella realtà.
> 
> Come nella vita come in un forum ci vuole un certo tipo di comportamento, e dire sei un coglione ecc ecc non può competere a nessuno se non in quell'occasione in cui salta l'embolo. ( non si dovrebbe mai, ma.......)



sono d'accordo su tutto
volevo solo sottolineare che non è sicuramente l'astio a muovere certe osservazioni nei confronti di danny.
posso solo dire che trovo inutile e controproducente che adulti si giustifichino e giustifichino i comportamenti altrui con l'incapacità di intendere e di volere, la confusione, il momento di debolezza e tutte queste minchiate.


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Danny ma quale adrenalina questo é rispetto. Ora ti ha tradito e lei come me ha mancato di rispetto a suo marito. Ma qui ti fermi se sei una donna che stimi e provi qualcosa, fosse anche solo affetto, per chi ti sta davanti. Raccontarti particolari anxhe su richiesta e dirti che ha bisogni di sentirsi dire ti amo da altri é inconcepibile e il sintomo che per lei sei un amico e nulla piú.
> Senza poi ribadire che il ti amo da altri e tutti sti cazzo di ricamini aiutano lei e soprattutto te a giustificarsi.



Ma se lo diciamo sempre, che quando si tradisce si è avvolti da una passione che ci rende irrazionali.
Leggi Gatta80 e tutti i suoi turbamenti...
Quanto si è razionali, sensibili, attenti agli altri, quanto si sanno misurare le azioni e le parole quando si tradisce con passione, desiderio, sorpresa?
Quanto certe "emozioni" cambiano il tuo modo di essere, anche solo temporaneamente?
Ma se basta solo comprare una macchina nuova per andare in brodo di giuggiole... dai, mica siamo così tutti di un pezzo... immutabili in ogni fase della nostra vita. Quante cose facciamo e diciamo di cui dopo dobbiamo pentirci?
Non giudichi una persona per quello che ha fatto in un particolare momento della mia vita, ma per il percorso che ne è seguito.
Allora io, quando mi sono trovato tanti tanti anni fa a baciare la ex ragazza di un mio amico di fronte a lui, in spiaggia, mentre ero ubriaco, cosa mi devo considerare? Uno stronzo a vita?
No, uno che ha fatto una cazzata. DI cui si è pentito dopo, quando si è accorto di aver fatto male a qualcuno.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sono d'accordo su tutto
> volevo solo sottolineare che non è sicuramente l'astio a muovere certe osservazioni nei confronti di danny.
> posso solo dire che trovo inutile e controproducente che *adulti si giustifichino e giustifichino i comportamenti altrui con l'incapacità di intendere e di volere, la confusione, il momento di debolezza e tutte queste minchiate.*


*


*

beh però a volte può succedere, Chiara

io l'anno scorso ho fatto cose che mai avrei fatto se fossi stata lucida e razionale. Se ripenso ad alcuni episodi in particolare mi sembra proprio di non essere stata io a farle, é come se ripensassi a un film. E non lo dico per giustificarmi (e con chi poi?)... Io ero proprio fuori di testa completamente, e momenti di debolezza e confusione ce ne sono stati. Sono adulta e vaccinata, okay. Ma se ripenso a quegli eventi non mi riconosco proprio. Non ero io. Che cazzo, ammetto tutte le varie porcate che ho fatto in varie fasi della mia vita ma se ripenso all'anno scorso proprio in questo periodo... è così: non mi riconosco


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sono d'accordo su tutto
> volevo solo sottolineare *che non è sicuramente l'astio *a muovere certe osservazioni nei confronti di danny.
> posso solo dire che trovo inutile e controproducente che adulti si giustifichino e giustifichino i comportamenti altrui con l'incapacità di intendere e di volere, la confusione, il momento di debolezza e tutte queste minchiate.


Hai ragione.
Sono le opinioni differenti che creano tutto questo.
Tu su certi argomenti hai sviluppato le tue riflessioni e adattato i tuoi comportamenti sulla base di queste.
Puoi ragionare sulla storia di altri e pensare "ma perché non fa come me?".
Un po' come i genitori che dicono al figlio di comportarsi in un certo modo, essendoci già passati, e avendo sviluppato delle convinzioni. Ma questa è la maturità che il figlio non ha.
"Vedi figlio, non fare così che poi accade così".
Ma inevitabilmente il figlio non ci ascolta.
Primo perché la maturità è un percorso personale che richiede una crescita.
Secondo, perché ognuno di noi sviluppa diversamente il suo modo di essere, sulla base delle proprie necessità, e quando si è cresciuti anche di fronte a situazioni simili si adottano comportamenti differenti.
C'è poi chi taglia corto e passa per gli epiteti, ma evidentemente ha molta paura di confrontarsi con se stesso, e crea delle barricate attorno alle proprie convinzioni, forse troppo deboli.
Non è quanto si urla e come si urla che dimostra la forza, ma - credo - la capacità di argomentare e sostenere quello in cui si crede. Chi si limita all'invettiva (cut- De Andrè) vale per quel che dice. Poco.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> beh però a volte può succedere, Chiara
> 
> io l'anno scorso ho fatto cose che mai avrei fatto se fossi stata lucida e razionale. Se ripenso ad alcuni episodi in particolare mi sembra proprio di non essere stata io a farle, é come se ripensassi a un film. E non lo dico per giustificarmi (e con chi poi?)... Io ero proprio fuori di testa completamente, e momenti di debolezza e confusione ce ne sono stati. Sono adulta e vaccinata, okay. Ma se ripenso a quegli eventi non mi riconosco proprio. Non ero io. Che cazzo, ammetto tutte le varie porcate che ho fatto in varie fasi della mia vita ma se ripenso all'anno scorso proprio in questo periodo... è così: non mi riconosco


Non mi sembra che tu ti sia giustificata  per quello che hai fatto. Né che qualcuno abbia giustificato te.
Guarda che la differenza sta tutta qui: considerare gli altri e considerare noi stesso individui in grado di  fare e di decidere ( anche il male, come dicevo ieri) e non in balia degli eventi.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Febbraio 2014)

Possiamo però fare giusto una piccola precisazione?
Che tra essere incapaci di intendere e di volere, e tra il decidere con consapevolezza e ferrea determinazione di fare qualcosa, ci sono pure sfumature in mezzo?

Voglio dire... il il mio ex me lo sono sposato in piena capacità di intendere e di volere, gli ho intestato casa in piena capacità di intendere e di volere, mi sono chiusa in casa in piena capacità di intendere e di volere, come no, e ogni conseguenza che ne è risultata è giustissimamente responsabilità mia.

Ma se cerchiamo _motivazioni _invece che_ giustificazioni_ allora possiamo pure dire che avevo un desiderio fottuto di avere una famiglia, che il mio ex mi metteva soggezione, che la mia maturità emotiva era quella di una sottiletta andata a male, che essendo stata usata da N uomini prima di lui, ed essendo lui l'unico che era restato, le mie decisioni -assolutamente mie, e infatti sono pure andata contro ai consigli di madre e amiche- erano... decisioni di una cazzona. E la mia capacità di distinguere amore e una mozzarella in carrozza erano pari a zero. Non mi giustifico. Mi spiego. Cerco di capire. Anche perchè non succeda più.

"perchè mi hai tradito?"
"amore ero in un momento di fragilità"

Non è che vuol dire che era incapace di intendere e di volere. Ma santoddio, capita. Non dico tradire. Essere in un momento in cui ragioni alla cazzo. Per mille motivi possibili. E mica ci si giustifica, dicendolo. ma se uno vuole una spiegazione, e nella spiegazione c'è *pure* quello, non è che può indignarsi dicendo che l'altro ricorre alla temporanea infermità mentale.

Il fatto è che l'unica ragione che -talvolta, alcuni- vorrebbero sentire è: "ti ho tradito perchè sono una stronza, ti ho fatto volutamente del male, sono una strega schifosa, devi pensare di me il peggio possibile, sono una porca porca porca priva di sentimenti, modestia, amore, rispetto, sono malvagia e contenta di esserlo, quindi puoi tranquillamente strapparti l'amore dal petto e farmici soffocare ficcandomelo in gola"

Non so, io penso per me. Anche al di là del tradimento, quante decisioni ho preso che poi ho valutato sbagliate? E ho fatto cazzate dannose a me stessa non certo perchè non ero capace di intendere e volere, ma sì, il mio cervello ha girato per sentieri tortuosi.
Perchè? La risposta, di nuovo, non serve ad assolvermi, ma a capire.


----------



## free (21 Febbraio 2014)

job ha detto:


> Io provo molta ammirazione nei confronti di Danny.
> È un uomo con i controcoglioni.
> Sarebbe facilissimo mandar via la moglie, separarsi e divorziare. Qualsiasi mezza sega sarebbe in grado di farlo. È la soluzione più facile, quella istintiva, tipica dei bambini e degli uomini fragili che non sanno dominare l'ira e l'orgoglio ferito.
> Tanto la bambina prima o poi si abitua alla separazione.
> ...


secondo me è il contrario, amare non significa affatto sacrificarsi, poichè quando ami una persona non vivi le situazioni negative che ti coinvolgono come un sacrificio, ma piuttosto come accadimenti che richiedono il tuo aiuto e la tua collaborazione, appunto in virtù del fatto che l'amore che senti ti spinge ad intervenire a favore della persona amata
invece quando l'amore svanisce o diminuisce riconsideri certe situazioni o affronti quelle nuove con spirito diverso, improntato più sul: ma chi me lo fa fare?, e infatti poi se non c'è più amore non c'è più nemmeno disponibilità, ovviamente, e permanere in situazioni negative viene sì visto e vissuto come sacrificio
poi certo visti dagli estranei questi comportamenti possono essere letti come sacrificio, ma appunto perchè sono valutati da estranei alla coppia


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> Sono le opinioni differenti che creano tutto questo.
> Tu su certi argomenti hai sviluppato le tue riflessioni e adattato i tuoi comportamenti sulla base di queste.
> Puoi ragionare sulla storia di altri e pensare "ma perché non fa come me?".
> ...


Sono d'accordo.
Ma io non voglio assolutamente che mia figlia faccia quel che ho fatto io alla sua età.
Ieri mi ha chiesto un completino intimo visto in vetrina. Perizoma alla brasiliana. Gliel'ho comprato subito. Io a dodici anni mettevo i mutandoni e la mia vita attuale è in parte una conseguenza di quei mutandoni.


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non mi sembra che tu ti sia giustificata  per quello che hai fatto. Né che qualcuno abbia giustificato te.
> Guarda che la differenza sta tutta qui: considerare gli altri e considerare noi stesso individui in grado di  fare e di decidere ( anche il male, come dicevo ieri) e non in balia degli eventi.



Certo che siamo in grado di decidere.
Ma spesso facciamo delle cazzate in certi periodi della nostra vita che in altri non ci appartengono più.
Perché lo facciamo? Ecco, andare a capire le ragioni del perché può aiutarci a crescere.
Da ragazzo ho rubato. E' una cosa di cui mi vergogno. Ancora oggi mi chiedo se ero io a farlo. Io ero condizionato dal gruppo. Ma questo da tanti anni, da una vita direi, non mi appartiene in alcuna maniera. Ho fatto un percorso totalmente opposto.
Da quell'esperienza sono cresciuto. Ma ho dovuto assimilarla e comprenderla, non sotterrarla e nasconderla.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ogni storia é la propria storia ma se scrivu lo fai per qvere un opinione e ascolti anche quelle contrarie perchè anche quelle danno spunti per riflettere



La conosci la storia della carta vetrata liscia?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *Non mi sembra che tu ti sia giustificata  per quello che hai fatto. Né che qualcuno abbia giustificato te.*
> Guarda che la differenza sta tutta qui: considerare gli altri e considerare noi stesso individui in grado di  fare e di decidere ( anche il male, come dicevo ieri) e non in balia degli eventi.



Come no? Certo che mi sono giustificata! Magari non qui in chiaro, ma mi sono giustificata tante volte, tantissime, specialmente con chi in quel momento ha sofferto per via dei miei comportamenti. E lo so che tu (e non solo tu) hai una visione diversa della cosa, che io non dovevo giustificarmi con nessuno... Però l'ho fatto. Perché SENTO E SO che se non fossi stata in quella situazione di merda in cui ero, con tutto lo stress che mi era piombato addosso, se fossi stata più solida e stabile... certe cose non le avrei fatte


----------



## perplesso (21 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono persone che condivido il partner in rapporti a tre e orge con sconosciuti. Io non tollererei neppure la fantasia di una cosa del genere. Eppure ci saranno persone qui lo trovano intrigante e segno di una grande capacità di complicità.
> Abbiamo letto in questi giorni di coppie che condividono un rapporto di sottomissione e ho letto dotte e raffinate descrizioni di come sia un rapporto di grandissima intimità mentale.
> Io non lo accetterei neanche come gioco.
> Cosa significa cosa farei io? Io non sono Danny.
> ...


La coerenza sarebbe di salvare un matrimonio ad ogni costo,con pieno sprezzo di sè?    No Brunetta,questo non è un modo di relazionarsi.    qui c'è una donna che si permette tutto perchè è Danny a consentirglielo.

Fai che Danny superi l'angoscia da divorzio e accetto scommesse che la moglie si cheta di colpo


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sono d'accordo su tutto
> volevo solo sottolineare che non è sicuramente l'astio a muovere certe osservazioni nei confronti di danny.
> posso solo dire che trovo inutile e controproducente che adulti si giustifichino e giustifichino i comportamenti altrui con l'incapacità di intendere e di volere, la confusione, il momento di debolezza e tutte queste minchiate.


Chiara, ma è assurdo. E' talmente assurdo che non possiamo nemmeno accettarlo. Nemmeno io che ci sono passato riesco ad accettare situazioni passate mie. Ma esistono e sono tutte seppur simili diverse.


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> secondo me è il contrario, amare non significa affatto sacrificarsi, *poichè quando ami una persona non vivi le situazioni negative che ti coinvolgono come un sacrificio*, ma piuttosto come accadimenti che richiedono il tuo aiuto e la tua collaborazione, appunto in virtù del fatto che l'amore che senti ti spinge ad intervenire a favore della persona amata
> invece quando l'amore svanisce o diminuisce riconsideri certe situazioni o affronti quelle nuove con spirito diverso, improntato più sul: ma chi me lo fa fare?, e infatti poi se non c'è più amore non c'è più nemmeno disponibilità, ovviamente, e permanere in situazioni negative viene sì visto e vissuto come sacrificio
> poi certo visti dagli estranei questi comportamenti possono essere letti come sacrificio, ma appunto perchè sono valutati da estranei alla coppia



Sì, in teoria... Anche rinunciare a una pizzata con gli amici per stare insieme a lei malata a casa è un sacrificio... siamo sinceri... puoi amarla, ma un po' ti pesa. Tutto quello che vuoi, ma un po' pesa. No?
Questo è il sacrificio nell'amore. Abbandonare il nostro egoismo per pensare all'altro e pensare che è la cosa migliore che si possa fare. Ma non è che è proprio spontaneo e innato.
Quando non lo fai più... beh, sì, è perché ti frega più di te che dell'altro.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Possiamo però fare giusto una piccola precisazione?
> Che tra essere incapaci di intendere e di volere, e tra il decidere con consapevolezza e ferrea determinazione di fare qualcosa, ci sono pure sfumature in mezzo?
> 
> Voglio dire... il il mio ex me lo sono sposato in piena capacità di intendere e di volere, gli ho intestato casa in piena capacità di intendere e di volere, mi sono chiusa in casa in piena capacità di intendere e di volere, come no, e ogni conseguenza che ne è risultata è giustissimamente responsabilità mia.
> ...



Io sono la tua fotocopia, praticamente


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Possiamo però fare giusto una piccola precisazione?
> Che tra essere incapaci di intendere e di volere, e tra il decidere con consapevolezza e ferrea determinazione di fare qualcosa, ci sono pure sfumature in mezzo?
> 
> Voglio dire... il il mio ex me lo sono sposato in piena capacità di intendere e di volere, gli ho intestato casa in piena capacità di intendere e di volere, mi sono chiusa in casa in piena capacità di intendere e di volere, come no, e ogni conseguenza che ne è risultata è giustissimamente responsabilità mia.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> La coerenza sarebbe di salvare un matrimonio ad ogni costo,con pieno sprezzo di sè?    No Brunetta,questo non è un modo di relazionarsi.    qui c'è una donna che si permette tutto perchè è Danny a consentirglielo.
> 
> Fai che Danny superi l'angoscia da divorzio e accetto scommesse che la moglie si cheta di colpo



Forse a te sembra che l'atteggiamento di Danny sia un "salvare ad ogni costo".

A me, per esempio, non appare così. Io lo vedo un "ci provo con tutte le mie forze fino a che penso serva a qualcosa. Con amore e convinto che la mia famiglia valga" ma senza escludere, si spera di no, una fine triste.

Anche per me, ammetto, un briciolo più di forza aiuterebbe Danny E la moglie. Ma.

Non vedo questa accettazione globale, completa, assoluta, tanto per avere comunque la famiglia non separata. Non la vedo. Vedo un percorso per ritrovare la moglie. Se è il percorso giusto non lo so. Ma che Danny ci stia provando per un reale cambiamento, e non solo per non  separarsi, io lo vedo...


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> Ma io non voglio assolutamente che mia figlia faccia quel che ho fatto io alla sua età.
> Ieri mi ha chiesto un completino intimo visto in vetrina. Perizoma alla brasiliana. Gliel'ho comprato subito. Io a dodici anni mettevo i mutandoni e la mia vita attuale è in parte una conseguenza di quei mutandoni.



Uguale anch'io.
Da bambino avevo il pudore dei nonni da cui vivevo.
Ora cresco mia figlia nudista.
Siamo spinti a concedere ai figli quello che ci è mancato nella nostra infanzia.
Per me, la consapevolezza del mio corpo, che ho faticato ad avere in età adulta.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Danny ma quale adrenalina questo é rispetto. Ora ti ha tradito e lei come me ha mancato di rispetto a suo marito. Ma qui ti fermi se sei una donna che stimi e provi qualcosa, fosse anche solo affetto, per chi ti sta davanti. Raccontarti particolari anxhe su richiesta e dirti che ha bisogni di sentirsi dire ti amo da altri é inconcepibile e il sintomo che per lei sei un amico e nulla piú.
> Senza poi ribadire che il ti amo da altri e tutti sti cazzo di ricamini aiutano lei e soprattutto te a giustificarsi.


Non sei la moglie di danny. 

Lei è diversa da te, lei ha altre idee, lei ha altri sbagli. lo hai letto ieri il treddì di quello della chat? ci sono situazioni che vanno otre le nostre dimensioni e non possiamo far subentrare il "nostro" per rispondere, ma bensì leggere chi si espone e dice la propria.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Io sono la tua fotocopia, praticamente



Alla fine, nonostante il prezzo alto, mi è andata pure bene, và...


----------



## Simy (21 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> La coerenza sarebbe di salvare un matrimonio ad ogni costo,con pieno sprezzo di sè? No Brunetta,questo non è un modo di relazionarsi. qui c'è una donna che si permette tutto perchè è Danny a consentirglielo.
> 
> Fai che Danny superi l'angoscia da divorzio e accetto scommesse che la moglie si cheta di colpo



io credo che Danny voglia arrivare al punto di dire: "ci ho provato, senza lasciare nulla di intentato"


----------



## free (21 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, in teoria... Anche rinunciare a una pizzata con gli amici per stare insieme a lei malata a casa è un sacrificio... siamo sinceri... puoi amarla, ma un po' ti pesa. Tutto quello che vuoi, ma un po' pesa. No?
> Questo è il sacrificio nell'amore. Abbandonare il nostro egoismo per pensare all'altro e pensare che è la cosa migliore che si possa fare. Ma non è che è proprio spontaneo e innato.
> Quando non lo fai più... beh, sì, è perché ti frega più di te che dell'altro.



oddio la rinuncia alla pizzata non mi sembra affatto un sacrificio!
poi tra l'altro a meno che il partner non sia sul letto di morte, a me personalmente mi pare normale non rinunciare, come mi pare normale rinunciare per il piacere di fare compagnia, dipende...

intendevo cose più pesanti, tipo nella mia coppia io passavo per la poverina che aveva a che fare con un mezzo alcolizzato e quindi che ci stava a fare con uno così, invece io non l'ho mai vissuta così, per me non era affatto un sacrificio


----------



## contepinceton (21 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu poi...,rispondere a te e buttare tempo,se avessi capito da subito che hai una mente malata avrei evitato ogni tipo di scontro.E sono serio.


Mejo mato
che...
teron...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> io credo che Danny voglia arrivare al punto di dire: "ci ho provato, senza lasciare nulla di intentato"



quoto.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mejo mato
> che...
> teron...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


zitto tu, cazzo storto. :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma non sei cattivo e insensibile, sei solo cretino, punto.
> 
> Sai quanto me ne può fregare a me o a danny di quello che farebbe una persona come te? nulla.
> 
> Sei ripetitivo, e lo stai leggendo, altrimenti non ci scassavi la minchia scrivendo. dici sempre che non te ne fotte nulla e puntualmente si leggono sparate( vedi minchiate) tue.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ma dai Ultimo che JB recita una parte
esattamente come te no?
Tu sei Tom Willis, e lui fa Geoge Jefferson no?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (21 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Certo che siamo in grado di decidere.
> Ma spesso facciamo delle cazzate in certi periodi della nostra vita che in altri non ci appartengono più.
> Perché lo facciamo? Ecco, andare a capire le ragioni del perché può aiutarci a crescere.
> Da ragazzo ho rubato. E' una cosa di cui mi vergogno. Ancora oggi mi chiedo se ero io a farlo. Io ero condizionato dal gruppo. Ma questo da tanti anni, da una vita direi, non mi appartiene in alcuna maniera. Ho fatto un percorso totalmente opposto.
> Da quell'esperienza sono cresciuto. Ma ho dovuto assimilarla e comprenderla, non sotterrarla e nasconderla.


questo supporta la mia convinzione che di base tu abbia un carattere facilmente influenzabile.

Quando ti si dice che il fatto che tua moglie ti abbia fatto l'apologia del belino del ganzo non va bene non è per bacchettonismo. Per me va benone che abbiate una sessualità rilassata anche a livello mentale,figurati

Anzi,se ti capiterà di leggere qualche post mio e meglio ancora di PresidentLBJ,se ne dicono pure di peggio

il problema è che in questa fase della tua vita raccontarti dell'amante è quasi come farti l'Aquila di Sangue.

E' contro questa totale mancanza di sensibilità nei tuoi riguardi che ci si scaglia.   e di conseguenza ti si contesta il fatto che tu lo accetti e addirittura provi a giustificarlo


----------



## contepinceton (21 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La conosci la storia della carta vetrata liscia?



Io si...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (21 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> io credo che Danny voglia arrivare al punto di dire: "ci ho provato, senza lasciare nulla di intentato"


ok,ma lui ha in mano l'asso di cuori e non lo gioca......


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Ma dai Ultimo che JB recita una parte
> esattamente come te no?
> Tu sei Tom Willis, e lui fa Geoge Jefferson no?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Col cazzo conte, io non recito, eventualmente adesso mi faccio i cazzi miei, e questo per elementi guasti del forum. Ma mica è detto sai, può anche darsi che la smetta di farmi fisime e comincio anche io a cambiare atteggiamento.

Io sono Claudio, lui un emerito rimbambito. Però vorrei farmelo amico e leccargli un po il culo, sai mi hanno fatto un'estrazione... magari mi fa pagare meno se gli lecco il culo.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io si...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Febbraio 2014)

*Danny*

Non postare cose reali della tua vera vita.
Poi te le ritorcono contro.

L'importante mio caro Danny è lo scopo da raggiungere.
Non lasciarti sviare sulla liceità dei mezzi.
E l'importante è saper cambiare strategia con ogni mezzo a disposizione.

Poi lasciamo pure criticare e giudicare
chi non ha mai avuto la moglie infigata di un altro...

Poi quando capita a loro
si disperano

e prima invece dicevano
a io fanculo qui a io fanculo là

poi quando però capita a loro

apriti cielo eh?


----------



## perplesso (21 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Forse a te sembra che l'atteggiamento di Danny sia un "salvare ad ogni costo".
> 
> A me, per esempio, non appare così. Io lo vedo un "ci provo con tutte le mie forze fino a che penso serva a qualcosa. Con amore e convinto che la mia famiglia valga" ma senza escludere, si spera di no, una fine triste.
> 
> ...


come risposto anche a Simy...il punto è che se lui vuole provarci davvero,non può giocare questa partita e tenere l'asso in tasca.   Non ha senso


----------



## Simy (21 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok,ma lui ha in mano l'asso di cuori e non lo gioca......


non vuol dire nulla, non è detto che debba giocarlo. ognuno reagisce in maniera diversa al tradimento, anche io quando sono stata tradita la prima volta dal mio ex ce l'ho messa tutta per non gettare tutto nel cesso, anche calpestando il mio orgoglio, poi arrivi ad un punto in cui dici "ok. io co ho provato. stop." e li realizzi che è il momento di cambiare registro. ma ci devi arrivare, ti devi fare male. e quando la sofferenza ha toccato il fondo allora ti rialzi.


----------



## perplesso (21 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> non vuol dire nulla, non è detto che debba giocarlo. ognuno reagisce in maniera diversa al tradimento, anche io quando sono stata tradita la prima volta dal mio ex ce l'ho messa tutta per non gettare tutto nel cesso, anche calpestando il mio orgoglio, poi arrivi ad un punto in cui dici "ok. io co ho provato. stop." e li realizzi che è il momento di cambiare registro. ma ci devi arrivare, ti devi fare male. e quando la sofferenza ha toccato il fondo allora ti rialzi.


speriamo che il fondo arrivi a toccarlo presto,allora.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> come risposto anche a Simy...il punto è che se lui vuole provarci davvero,non può giocare questa partita e tenere l'asso in tasca.   Non ha senso



Magari sta giocando a Peppa Scivolosa, e mentre tutti credono che lui abbia solo una brutta mano, in realtà sta cercando di fare cappotto.

La sua "strategia" ce l'ha in mente lui.

Se il suo obiettivo fosse, appunto, solo quello di non separarsi, sì, una bella lettera dell'avvocato a muso duro e vedi come la moglie si spaventa.
E come ti ho già detto, un pò più di incazzatura, secondo me, farebbe bene.

ma Danny appunto non vuole solo riavere la moglie nei ranghi. Quello non basta. E' per quello, secondo me, che ci sta mettendo così tanto impegno e comprensione e pazionza. Non vuole la garanzia di avere la mogliettina in casa. Vuole sua moglie, Con lo stesso tipo di rapporto e complicità che c'era, e se diverso, migliore.


----------



## Simy (21 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> speriamo che il fondo arrivi a toccarlo presto,allora.


scusa ma perchè dovrebbe arrivare per forza alla separazione? 
per carità io sono la prima a dire che il giocattolino una volta che si rotto, per quanto si possa aggiustare, resta comunque rotto. ma la soluzione a tutti i mali non è necessariamente la separazione. magari ci arriverà tra una settimana, tra un anno, o magari non ci arriverà mai.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Possiamo però fare giusto una piccola precisazione?
> Che tra essere incapaci di intendere e di volere, e tra il decidere con consapevolezza e ferrea determinazione di fare qualcosa, ci sono pure sfumature in mezzo?
> 
> Voglio dire... il il mio ex me lo sono sposato in piena capacità di intendere e di volere, gli ho intestato casa in piena capacità di intendere e di volere, mi sono chiusa in casa in piena capacità di intendere e di volere, come no, e ogni conseguenza che ne è risultata è giustissimamente responsabilità mia.
> ...


Ma infatti hai fatto svariati errori il cui eco riverberà nella tua vita praticamente sempre. Quindi? Qui nessuno sta dicendo che la gente non possa sbagliare o non possa ragionare, quale che sia il motivo contingente, alla cazzo. Anzi. Quello che io sto dicendo, però, è che tra i due, Danny e la moglie, quello che sta ragionando alla cazzo è LUI, mica lei. Forse non è chiaro.


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Magari sta giocando a Peppa Scivolosa, e mentre tutti credono che lui abbia solo una brutta mano, in realtà sta cercando di fare cappotto.
> 
> La sua "strategia" ce l'ha in mente lui.
> 
> ...



Grande Nausicaa. Compreso perfettamente.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non postare cose reali della tua vera vita.
> Poi te le ritorcono contro.
> 
> L'importante mio caro Danny è lo scopo da raggiungere.
> ...


Conte, però non è che tutte le situazioni di sto mondo vanno risolvendosi da sole o come dici tu. Cioè, leggi bene: SE ENTRAMBI (come tu e tua moglie) FANNO IL COMODO LORO E' UN DISCORSO. Se invece è UNO DEI DUE A SUBIRE E BASTA dandosi delle motivazioni assurde per ingooiare controvoglia l'amaro fiele sperando che lo faccia star meglio, il discorso cambia radicalmente.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Ma infatti hai fatto svariati errori il cui eco riverberà nella tua vita praticamente sempre*. Quindi? Qui nessuno sta dicendo che la gente non possa sbagliare o non possa ragionare, quale che sia il motivo contingente, alla cazzo. Anzi. Quello che io sto dicendo, però, è che tra i due, Danny e la moglie, quello che sta ragionando alla cazzo è LUI, mica lei. Forse non è chiaro.



Dici? Ma sul serio?  


Ohi, ragionare alla cazzo fortunatamente non sempre provoca i casini che mi sono tirata addosso io e tanta altra gente.

Qua, che rischia Danny? Di soffrire. L'ha messo in conto? Sì.

Ergo, benedicimus.


----------



## perplesso (21 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> scusa ma perchè dovrebbe arrivare per forza alla separazione?
> per carità io sono la prima a dire che il giocattolino una volta che si rotto, per quanto si possa aggiustare, resta comunque rotto. ma la soluzione a tutti i mali non è necessariamente la separazione. magari ci arriverà tra una settimana, tra un anno, o magari non ci arriverà mai.





Nausicaa ha detto:


> Magari sta giocando a Peppa Scivolosa, e mentre tutti credono che lui abbia solo una brutta mano, in realtà sta cercando di fare cappotto.
> 
> La sua "strategia" ce l'ha in mente lui.
> 
> ...


Semplice azione d'inganno militare.   far toccare alla moglie con mano che col suo comportamento sta rischiando di perdere tutto.

Chiaro che poi Danny dalla reazione della moglie capirà se sia tutto perduto oppure se lo shock sia il punto da cui far ripartire una NUOVA relazione.

Perchè quello che è successo non può essere spazzato sotto il tappeto come se nulla fosse accaduto.
Cionondimeno,si può anche trovare un nuovo punto di equilibrio tra di loro e questo sì che è una cosa solo loro.

Ma finchè stiamo fermi al punto in cui Danny è qui sul forum a teorizzare e la moglie è nell'altra stanza ad organizzarsi per chissà cosa........non se ne esce


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Dici? Ma sul serio?
> 
> 
> Ohi, ragionare alla cazzo fortunatamente non sempre provoca i casini che mi sono tirata addosso io e tanta altra gente.
> ...


Forse non è chiaro [2]: Danny sta soffrendo già e da un bel po'. E SOFFRIRA' per un bel pezzo ancora. Quale che sia il suo comportamento, peraltro.


----------



## Simy (21 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Semplice azione d'inganno militare. far toccare alla moglie con mano che col suo comportamento sta rischiando di perdere tutto.
> 
> Chiaro che poi Danny dalla reazione della moglie capirà se sia tutto perduto oppure se lo shock sia il punto da cui far ripartire una NUOVA relazione.
> 
> ...


NO, è che non riuscite a vedere le sfumature delle cose. non esistono solo il bianco o il nero.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma infatti hai fatto svariati errori il cui eco riverberà nella tua vita praticamente sempre. Quindi? Qui nessuno sta dicendo che la gente non possa sbagliare o non possa ragionare, quale che sia il motivo contingente, alla cazzo. Anzi. Quello che io sto dicendo, però, è che tra i due, Danny e la moglie, quello che sta ragionando alla cazzo è LUI, mica lei. Forse non è chiaro.



testa di minchia che sei! ma porca paletta benedetta! nausicaa ha scritto dei concetti che fanno capire che in determinate situazioni ci stanno delle modalità che devono essere vissute. nausicaa le ha vissute le ha capite ecc, danny sta facendo altrettanto.

Ma come cazzo leggi? ma la smetti di scasare la minchia, in questi casi si legge e si comprende e non si risponde alla cazzo di cane, e dire che sei giovane eh! fai girare i satelliti che ancora dovresti averli. porca puttana va.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Conte, però non è che tutte le situazioni di sto mondo vanno risolvendosi da sole o come dici tu. Cioè, leggi bene: SE ENTRAMBI (come tu e tua moglie) FANNO IL COMODO LORO E' UN DISCORSO. Se invece è UNO DEI DUE A SUBIRE E BASTA dandosi delle motivazioni assurde per ingooiare controvoglia l'amaro fiele sperando che lo faccia star meglio, il discorso cambia radicalmente.



:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Semplice azione d'inganno militare.   far toccare alla moglie con mano che col suo comportamento sta rischiando di perdere tutto.
> 
> Chiaro che poi Danny dalla reazione della moglie capirà se sia tutto perduto oppure se lo shock sia il punto da cui far ripartire una NUOVA relazione.
> 
> ...



Metti che Danny pensi che una azione a muso duro sì, faccia spaventare la moglie e la faccia comportare meglio MA la faccia anche chiudere al dialogo e ad aprire i suoi pensieri e sentimenti? 

Tra l'altro, vorrei dire che non sappiamo cosa stiano facendo ora Danny e la moglie. A che punto sono, se ci sono, discorsi e ragionamenti. 

Io non sono realmente convinta che Danny si stia muovendo nel modo migliore. Ma penso di vedere che cosa lo spinge a comportarsi così. E non mi sembra nè debolezza nè presunzione.


----------



## perplesso (21 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> NO, è che non riuscite a vedere le sfumature delle cose. non esistono solo il bianco o il nero.


sinceramente qui di sfumature ce ne stanno poche.   ma non perchè non le vediamo noi.   perchè non ci stanno.

Se la strategia di Danny è volta non solo a preservare il matrimonio ma a ricostruire il rapporto direi che al momento è fallimentare,visto che la moglie gli dice che continua ad aver bisogno di sentirsi "amata" da qualcun altro.....


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Forse non è chiaro [2]: Danny sta soffrendo già e da un bel po'. E SOFFRIRA' per un bel pezzo ancora. Quale che sia il suo comportamento, peraltro.



www.tradimento.net
oppure

www.oggischerziamo.net


Siamo su tradinet, lo sai vero?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Metti che Danny pensi che una azione a muso duro sì, faccia spaventare la moglie e la faccia comportare meglio MA la faccia anche chiudere al dialogo e ad aprire i suoi pensieri e sentimenti?
> 
> Tra l'altro, vorrei dire che non sappiamo cosa stiano facendo ora Danny e la moglie. A che punto sono, se ci sono, discorsi e ragionamenti.
> 
> Io non sono realmente convinta che Danny si stia muovendo nel modo migliore. Ma penso di vedere che cosa lo spinge a comportarsi così. E non mi sembra nè debolezza nè presunzione.



:up:


----------



## Simy (21 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> sinceramente qui di sfumature ce ne stanno poche. ma non perchè non le vediamo noi. perchè non ci stanno.
> 
> Se la strategia di Danny è volta non solo a preservare il matrimonio ma a ricostruire il rapporto direi che al momento è fallimentare,visto che la moglie gli dice che continua ad aver bisogno di sentirsi "amata" da qualcun altro.....


ok, ripeto. evidentemente Danny ha bisogno di arrivare al punto di non tollerare più questa cosa. ma non è che dandogli dell'ìmbecille o del cattivo genitore gli siamo d'aiuto


----------



## contepinceton (21 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Conte, però non è che tutte le situazioni di sto mondo vanno risolvendosi da sole o come dici tu. Cioè, leggi bene: SE ENTRAMBI (come tu e tua moglie) FANNO IL COMODO LORO E' UN DISCORSO. Se invece è UNO DEI DUE A SUBIRE E BASTA dandosi delle motivazioni assurde per ingooiare controvoglia l'amaro fiele sperando che lo faccia star meglio, il discorso cambia radicalmente.



Est modus in rebus.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Forse non è chiaro [2]: Danny sta soffrendo già e da un bel po'. E SOFFRIRA' per un bel pezzo ancora. Quale che sia il suo comportamento, peraltro.



E vabbè. Se è così, lo capirà, alla fine. (sì sì lo so che E' così perchè hai ragione  )

Cmq il mio punto, prima, era rivolto non tanto a Danny quanto alla disquisizione sulle giustificazioni tramite temporanea infermità mentale.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Metti che Danny pensi che una azione a muso duro sì, faccia spaventare la moglie e la faccia comportare meglio MA la faccia anche chiudere al dialogo e ad aprire i suoi pensieri e sentimenti?
> 
> Tra l'altro, vorrei dire che non sappiamo cosa stiano facendo ora Danny e la moglie. A che punto sono, se ci sono, discorsi e ragionamenti.
> 
> Io non sono realmente convinta che Danny si stia muovendo nel modo migliore. Ma penso di vedere che cosa lo spinge a comportarsi così. E non mi sembra nè *debolezza* nè presunzione.


Debolezza lo è sicuramente. Ma sicuro proprio.


----------



## perplesso (21 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Metti che Danny pensi che una azione a muso duro sì, faccia spaventare la moglie e la faccia comportare meglio MA la faccia anche chiudere al dialogo e ad aprire i suoi pensieri e sentimenti?
> 
> Tra l'altro, vorrei dire che non sappiamo cosa stiano facendo ora Danny e la moglie. A che punto sono, se ci sono, discorsi e ragionamenti.
> 
> Io non sono realmente convinta che Danny si stia muovendo nel modo migliore. Ma penso di vedere che cosa lo spinge a comportarsi così. E non mi sembra nè debolezza nè presunzione.


Danny diciamo non è stato baciato dal dono della sintesi.  ma se si ha la pazienza di scandagliare meglio quello che scrive,si nota che il dialogo c'è.    la moglie a suo dire è "tornata alla sua sobrietà"

Solo che gli dice anche che ha bisogno di sentirsi "amata" da qualcun altro.  Insomma ora c'è la quiete,ma la tempesta può ricominciare da un momento all'altro.

Quello che lo spinge a comportarsi così l'ho capito pure io,l'abbiamo capito tutti qui,sono mesi che ce lo va ripetendo.   Solo che i mezzi che mette in campo per conseguire lo scopo gli si sono ritorti contro tutti.

Se non gli facciamo notare almeno questo,di che stiamo a parlare?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Est modus in rebus.


sticazzi, come sei colto.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Est modus in rebus.


Alea iacta est.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Alea iacta est.


Satis est.


----------



## perplesso (21 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ok, ripeto. evidentemente Danny ha bisogno di arrivare al punto di non tollerare più questa cosa. ma non è che dandogli dell'ìmbecille o del cattivo genitore gli siamo d'aiuto


Io sono serissimo quando scrivo che gli voglio offrire una birra.   se vieni anche tu,la offro anche a te.

perchè le sfumature di cui tu parli si possono vedere solo guardando negli occhi una persona.

Detto questo,non si sta dando dell'imbecille a Danny in quanto Danny.    gli si sta scrivendo che col suo modo di fare sta ottenendo l'effetto opposto rispetto a quello prefissato.

quindi

non è lui che è stupido.   è il suo comportamento ad esserlo.   io ho una mia idea del perchè.   magari parlandoci viso a viso davanti ad una birra mi convinco del contrario.   o magari si convince lui

Io solo di una cosa sono certo,di Danny.   che in questo momento a fargli pat pat sulla spalla gli fai danno


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Debolezza lo è sicuramente. Ma sicuro proprio.



non è debolezza. è seguire i propri principi, avere le proprie modalità e la propria vita. Per lui è combattere una sua storia, per te è debolezza, come è debolezza entrare qua dentro per domandare " che dico alla cassiera che mi piace e che voglio scopare".


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E vabbè. Se è così, lo capirà, alla fine. (sì sì lo so che E' così perchè hai ragione  )
> 
> Cmq il mio punto, prima, era rivolto non tanto a Danny quanto alla disquisizione sulle giustificazioni tramite temporanea infermità mentale.


Ma sulla temporanea infermità mentale, sul perchè e percome, possiamo parlarne. Il punto è che una volta che ha rotto gli argini o ne fai di nuovi e pulisci il letto del fiume o alla prossima piena quello esonderà anche peggio. E comunque è chiaro che ho ragione.


----------



## Simy (21 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Io sono serissimo quando scrivo che gli voglio offrire una birra. se vieni anche tu,la offro anche a te.
> 
> perchè le sfumature di cui tu parli si possono vedere solo guardando negli occhi una persona.
> 
> ...


state fuori mano per la birra. 

io in parte lo capisco, perchè ci sono passata, prima di lui.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sulla temporanea infermità mentale, sul perchè e percome, possiamo parlarne. Il punto è che una volta che ha rotto gli argini o ne fai di nuovi e pulisci il letto del fiume o alla prossima piena quello esonderà anche peggio.* E comunque è chiaro che ho ragione*.




Non ci posso (e non ci voglio, non sia mai che io non mi prenda la mie responsabilità) fare nulla.

Ti adoro.


:smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Satis est.


Convenio.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Convenio.


Tu quoque.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Non postare cose reali della tua vera vita.
> Poi te le ritorcono contro.
> 
> *L'importante mio caro Danny è lo scopo da raggiungere.
> ...


ecco.
Danny, parliamo dei tuoi superpoteri.
O della tua macchina del tempo.
Bel suggerimento.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ecco.
> Danny, parliamo dei tuoi superpoteri.
> O della tua macchina del tempo.
> Bel suggerimento.


E se nel caso scrivessi io? potremmo continuare a dire che il conte da consigli sbagliati? a me mi hanno rinfacciato di tutto, postando alla cazzo di cane scritture singole che non hanno senso se non quando era il momento in cui le postai. 

Ma condivido quello che hai scritto sorellina, è l'anima del forum scriversi, d'altronde siamo anonimi e siamo qua per parlare.


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Metti che Danny pensi che una azione a muso duro sì, faccia spaventare la moglie e la faccia comportare meglio MA la faccia anche chiudere al dialogo e ad aprire i suoi pensieri e sentimenti?
> 
> Tra l'altro, vorrei dire che non sappiamo cosa stiano facendo ora Danny e la moglie. A che punto sono, se ci sono, discorsi e ragionamenti.
> 
> *Io non sono realmente convinta che Danny si stia muovendo nel modo migliore*. Ma penso di vedere che cosa lo spinge a comportarsi così. E non mi sembra nè debolezza nè presunzione.


Ma non ne sono convinto neppure io  perché... qual è il modo migliore?
Già, a saperlo. Non lo so io che ci vivo da 25 anni, mi viene da ridere quando pretende incondizionatamente di saperlo qualcuno che neppure mi/ci conosce.
Si va a tentativi, ovvio, e prendo spunto, e non poco, da quello che si scrive qui, dal confronto in questa sede perché nel virtuale i danni sono ininfluenti, nella vita reale invece... beh, lì si gioca sulla propria vita! Tutti noi siamo andati per tentativi... lo dico, qui non "si vince facile", qui si spera di arrivare "vivi" alla fine (e non spiego più cosa intendo dire ).
Non mi interessa avere mia moglie per forza accanto a me.
Voglio una donna che sia convinta di aver fatto la scelta migliore, che non dimostri in futuro rimpianti,  che non mi veda come il carceriere della sua vita, ma come il compagno della sua intimità.
Facile citare l'amore, difficile realizzare e tenere in piedi un progetto di coppia basato su di esso.
Cosa è accaduto nel frattempo, in questo mese? Mia moglie è cambiata, ora mi vuole vicino a lei.
Non ha cancellato lui dal cuore, l'ha lasciato però, ma chi crede che si possa cancellare una persona dalla testa in un mese è un illuso.
Ma io credo si stia impegnando per farlo,* come spero farà Gatta80, riflettendo su quanto è stato scritto in queste pagin*e, sulle conseguenze di un tradimento sul marito e sulla coppia. Qui lei può leggere il futuro, o quasi.  O almeno illudiamoci che sia così.
Questo è un cambiamento positivo.
Ovvio che sia ancora troppo presto perché tutto svanisca, perché ansie e incomprensioni non aleggino più su di noi, e mi ci metto anch'io in questa necessità di tempo.
E' ancora presto per essere qui a dire "ce l'ho fatta". Non è passato tutto quello che è stato.
Ma il cammino, se questo vale, è stato intrapreso da tutti e due e questo lo considero positivo.
Poi vedremo se ci riusciremo.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu quoque.


Rosa rosae.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ok, ripeto. evidentemente Danny ha bisogno di arrivare al punto di non tollerare più questa cosa. ma non è che dandogli dell'ìmbecille o del cattivo genitore gli siamo d'aiuto


Sono d'accordo con te.
Gli insulti non servono, credo, a nessuno.
La storia del genitore è una minchiata, non sto neanche a spiegare il perchè.
Gli scossoni servono a volte sì e a volte no.
Io a Danny vorrei dire solo una cosa: dall'inizio di questa storia io ho letto di un uomo che nelle cose che la moglie diceva e faceva vedeva solo quello che sperava dicesse e facesse.
Perchè ha continuato, con un'ostinazione e una fiducia in parte ammirabili, a credere nella sua buona fede.
Anche contro l'evidenza: non c'è *mai *la buona fede, in un tradimento, per definizione.
Ecco Danny... io mi sento di dirti solo questo: i fatti sono i fatti, sono davanti ai tuoi occhi e sono immutabili, quelli che hai raccontato e quelli che giustamente hai tenuto per te.
Non metterli da parte, non sottovalutarli, non seppellirli con una valanga di giustificazioni.
Non dico qui con noi, ma a tu per tu con te stesso, prendi i fatti nella loro sequenza, nudi e crudi. 
Fa male, ma una cruda disamina dei fatti aiuta anche a salvaguardare l'autostima, credimi.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma non ne sono convinto neppure io  perché... qual è il modo migliore?
> Già, a saperlo. Non lo so io che ci vivo da 25 anni, mi viene da ridere quando pretende incondizionatamente di saperlo qualcuno che neppure mi/ci conosce.
> Si va a tentativi, ovvio, e prendo spunto, e non poco, da quello che si scrive qui, dal confronto in questa sede perché nel virtuale i danni sono ininfluenti, nella vita reale invece... beh, lì si gioca sulla propria vita! Tutti noi siamo andati per tentativi... lo dico, qui non "si vince facile", qui si spera di arrivare "vivi" alla fine (e non spiego più cosa intendo dire ).
> Non mi interessa avere mia moglie per forza accanto a me.
> ...


A me spiace molto scriverti che è sì, cambiata, ma non nel senso che pensi tu. Mi spiace davvero, ma non è questione di mancata condivisione del vostro quotidiano che, per forza di cose, è comune a tutti qui sopra, ma del fatto che tu non hai esperienza in merito e non sei manco oggettivo, non lo eri prima e non lo sarai in futuro. Mi spiace, ripeto.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma non ne sono convinto neppure io  perché... qual è il modo migliore?
> Già, a saperlo. Non lo so io che ci vivo da 25 anni, mi viene da ridere quando pretende incondizionatamente di saperlo qualcuno che neppure mi/ci conosce.
> Si va a tentativi, ovvio, e prendo spunto, e non poco, da quello che si scrive qui, dal confronto in questa sede perché nel virtuale i danni sono ininfluenti, nella vita reale invece... beh, lì si gioca sulla propria vita! Tutti noi siamo andati per tentativi... lo dico, qui non "si vince facile", qui si spera di arrivare "vivi" alla fine (e non spiego più cosa intendo dire ).
> Non mi interessa avere mia moglie per forza accanto a me.
> ...



Da incorniciare quello che hai scritto. Davvero, a me fa davvero piacere leggere finalmente un post come questo, sei stato chiaro la dove non c'è più bisogno di dare risposte.


----------



## Simy (21 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te.
> Gli insulti non servono, credo, a nessuno.
> La storia del genitore è una minchiata, non sto neanche a spiegare il perchè.
> Gli scossoni servono a volte sì e a volte no.
> ...


sul neretto: secondo me all'inizio è inevitabile poi col tempo arrivi anche a valutare altre possibili sfaccettature.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A me spiace molto scriverti che è sì, cambiata, ma non nel senso che pensi tu. Mi spiace davvero, ma non è questione di mancata condivisione del vostro quotidiano che, per forza di cose, è comune a tutti qui sopra, ma del fatto che tu non hai esperienza in merito e non sei manco oggettivo, non lo eri prima e non lo sarai in futuro. Mi spiace, ripeto.





Ultimo ha detto:


> Da incorniciare quello che hai scritto. Davvero, a me fa davvero piacere leggere finalmente un post come questo, sei stato chiaro la dove non c'è più bisogno di dare risposte.




:rofl::rofl::rofl::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Certo che siamo in grado di decidere.
> *Ma spesso facciamo delle cazzate in certi periodi della nostra vita che in altri non ci appartengono più.*
> Perché lo facciamo? Ecco, andare a capire le ragioni del perché può aiutarci a crescere.
> Da ragazzo ho rubato. E' una cosa di cui mi vergogno. Ancora oggi mi chiedo se ero io a farlo. Io ero condizionato dal gruppo. Ma questo da tanti anni, da una vita direi, non mi appartiene in alcuna maniera. Ho fatto un percorso totalmente opposto.
> Da quell'esperienza sono cresciuto. Ma ho dovuto assimilarla e comprenderla, non sotterrarla e nasconderla.



tu. io no
tutto quello che ho fatto e che faccio mi appartiene


----------



## perplesso (21 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma non ne sono convinto neppure io  perché... qual è il modo migliore?
> Già, a saperlo. Non lo so io che ci vivo da 25 anni, mi viene da ridere quando pretende incondizionatamente di saperlo qualcuno che neppure mi/ci conosce.
> Si va a tentativi, ovvio, e prendo spunto, e non poco, da quello che si scrive qui, dal confronto in questa sede perché nel virtuale i danni sono ininfluenti, nella vita reale invece... beh, lì si gioca sulla propria vita! Tutti noi siamo andati per tentativi... lo dico, qui non "si vince facile", qui si spera di arrivare "vivi" alla fine (e non spiego più cosa intendo dire ).
> Non mi interessa avere mia moglie per forza accanto a me.
> ...


Tua moglie non ha mai smesso di volerti accanto.   è sul come ti voglia accanto che devi riflettere


----------



## Simy (21 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tu. io no
> tutto quello che ho fatto e che faccio mi appartiene


beata te se riesci a non dire mai "ho fatto una cazzata"


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> sul neretto: secondo me all'inizio è inevitabile poi col tempo arrivi anche a valutare altre possibili sfaccettature.



Anche questo è da incorniciare. fa capire quanto inizialmente una persona possa stare male e non riesce a districarsi nel dolore del momento. Mentre dopo invece comincia a ragionare un po meglio.


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*E già*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Non postare cose reali della tua vera vita.
> Poi te le ritorcono contro.
> 
> L'importante mio caro Danny è lo scopo da raggiungere.
> ...


E chiediti come mai certe cose capitano a te e danny e non a perplesso.....!Come mai?perchè caro malato mio le donne sono molto più intelligenti di quello che credi tu,le donne vi pesano per quello che siete non per quello che credete di essere,sanno bene che cornificare due come voi non rischiano nulla!La donna di perplesso non ci proverebbe mai perchè accanto ha un uomo,con la U maiuscola.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E chiediti come mai certe cose capitano a te e danny e non a perplesso.....!Come mai?perchè caro malato mio le donne sono molto più intelligenti di quello che credi tu,le donne vi pesano per quello che siete non per quello che credete di essere,sanno bene che cornificare due come voi non rischiano nulla!La donna di perplesso non ci proverebbe mai perchè accanto ha un uomo,con la U maiuscola.



Uao. Vengono traditi solo gli sfigati?
Vale anche per le donne?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tu. io no
> tutto quello che ho fatto e che faccio mi appartiene



aspetta, e non fraintendermi perchè probabilmente sparerò una minchiata, ma se ci azzecco me ne darai risposta. Ti ricordi di tanti anni fa e la maniera in cui ti descrivevi? appartiene ad una chiara matraini diversa totalmente, sbaglio?


----------



## Simy (21 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E chiediti come mai certe cose capitano a te e danny e non a perplesso.....!Come mai?perchè caro malato mio le donne sono molto più intelligenti di quello che credi tu,le donne vi pesano per quello che siete non per quello che credete di essere,sanno bene che cornificare due come voi non rischiano nulla!La donna di perplesso non ci proverebbe mai perchè accanto ha un uomo,con la U maiuscola.


Non sono d'accordo, quindi chi viene tradito deve per forza essere un sensa palle? anche in versione femminile? io non mi sento una senza palle per il tradimento che ho subito.


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A me spiace molto scriverti che è sì, cambiata, ma non nel senso che pensi tu. Mi spiace davvero, ma non è questione di mancata condivisione del vostro quotidiano che, per forza di cose, è comune a tutti qui sopra, ma del fatto che tu non hai esperienza in merito e non sei manco oggettivo, non lo eri prima e non lo sarai in futuro. Mi spiace, ripeto.



E' cambiato l'atteggiamento nei miei confronti.
Prima mi voleva lontano per farsi i cazzi suoi.
Ora mi vuole vicino per uscirne fuori.
Questa cosa ha un diverso valore propositivo.
Ovvio che non significa "Wow, è tutto a posto, ora".
Sul fatto che io non sia oggettivo, ovvio, sono parte in causa.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Rosa rosae.



flangar non flectar


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*Cla*



Ultimo ha detto:


> E se nel caso scrivessi io? potremmo continuare a dire che il conte da consigli sbagliati? a me mi hanno rinfacciato di tutto, postando alla cazzo di cane scritture singole che non hanno senso se non quando era il momento in cui le postai.
> 
> Ma condivido quello che hai scritto sorellina, è l'anima del forum scriversi, d'altronde siamo anonimi e siamo qua per parlare.


Ma se c'è uno che rinfaccia ogni tipo di cosa è quella merda del conte,ma che dici oggi? rinfaccia ogni cosa,anche le sue frequentazioni qui dentro e dai...!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> aspetta, e non fraintendermi perchè probabilmente sparerò una minchiata, ma se ci azzecco me ne darai risposta. Ti ricordi *di tanti anni fa* e la maniera in cui ti descrivevi? appartiene ad una chiara matraini diversa totalmente, sbaglio?



ld:

:mrgreen:

ma ero una bambina


----------



## Simy (21 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non postare cose reali della tua vera vita.
> Poi te le ritorcono contro.


tu non ne sai niente di tutto ciò, vero?


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*No*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Uao. Vengono traditi solo gli sfigati?
> Vale anche per le donne?


No vengono traditi tutti,ma quelli come tuburao o perplesso magari vengono lasciati  prima perchè sono degni di rispetto.I senza palle vengono traditi senza nessuno rispetto.Mettila come ti pare ma spesso è così!


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo, quindi chi viene tradito deve per forza essere un sensa palle? anche in versione femminile? io non mi sento una senza palle per il tradimento che ho subito.


Tu sai bene chi sei...sei troppo buona ed ingenua....o sbaglio?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E' cambiato l'atteggiamento nei miei confronti.
> Prima mi voleva lontano per farsi i cazzi suoi.
> Ora mi vuole vicino per uscirne fuori.
> Questa cosa ha un diverso valore propositivo.
> ...


Danny, lei ti vuole vicino perchè i cazzi suoi se li è belli e fatti. Non è che deve uscirne perchè intimamente sente che è sbagliato, è soddisfatta, è diverso. E quando sei soddisfatto per qualcosa, non è che non ne vuoi più. O ti basta. Non è così.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> No vengono traditi tutti,ma quelli come tuburao o perplesso magari vengono lasciati  prima perchè sono degni di rispetto.I senza palle vengono traditi senza nessuno rispetto.Mettila come ti pare ma spesso è così!



Non concordo ma proprio per nulla per nulla per nulla.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ld:
> 
> :mrgreen:
> 
> ma ero una bambina



eh ma non vale così! se la giochi così vinci facile. hai vinto. ma chiarisco che, una matraini migliora sempre e sempre fresca rimane.


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo, quindi chi viene tradito deve per forza essere un sensa palle? anche in versione femminile? io non mi sento una senza palle per il tradimento che ho subito.



Se lo dicono e se lo cantano, hanno talmente tanta paura che si devono convincere che a loro non capiterà mai. Un po' come quelli che guidano un'auto  dicono che tanto gli incidenti capitano agli altri perché non sanno guidare mentre loro sì.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> beata te se riesci a non dire mai "ho fatto una cazzata"



sì, mi capita di fare cazzate
dimentico a casa la patente, parlo al cellulare mentre guido e piglio una multa da 200 euro

ma revisionare parti intere della propria vita alla luce di un episodio di oggi è una fesseria talmente grande che non serve spiegarla, vero?


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> No vengono traditi tutti,ma quelli come tuburao o perplesso magari *vengono lasciat*i  prima perchè sono degni di rispetto.I senza palle vengono traditi senza nessuno rispetto.Mettila come ti pare ma spesso è così!



Wow! Beh allora, che fortuna!


----------



## Simy (21 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> No vengono traditi tutti,ma quelli come tuburao o perplesso magari vengono lasciati prima perchè sono degni di rispetto.I senza palle vengono traditi senza nessuno rispetto.Mettila come ti pare ma spesso è così!



io continuo a non essere d'accordo.



oscuro ha detto:


> Tu sai bene chi sei...sei troppo buona ed ingenua....o sbaglio?


e quindi? non sono stata degna di rispetto?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> flangar non flectar


Non omnia possumus omnes.


----------



## Simy (21 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sì, mi capita di fare cazzate
> dimentico a casa la patente, parlo al cellulare mentre guido e piglio una multa da 200 euro
> 
> *ma revisionare parti intere della propria vita alla luce di un episodio di oggi è una fesseria talmente grande che non serve spiegarla, vero*?


questo è vero


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Wow! Beh allora, che fortuna!


Guarda, credimi che a volte è molto, ma molto meglio.


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*Nausica*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non concordo ma proprio per nulla per nulla per nulla.


Quindi per te siamo tutti uguali....!Tua opinione,io ne ho un'altra.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sì, mi capita di fare cazzate
> dimentico a casa la patente, parlo al cellulare mentre guido e piglio una multa da 200 euro
> 
> *ma revisionare parti intere della propria vita alla luce di un episodio di oggi è una fesseria talmente grande che non serve spiegarla, vero?*


Vero. Ma nella vita si cresce. Io di cazzate(intese come parti della mia vita) ne ho fatte, l'ho capito con l'esperienza, alla luce delle conseguenze. Forse è meglio chiamarle sbagli, però, se è questo che intendevi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non omnia possumus omnes.



brevis esse laboro: *obscuro* fio


----------



## Tubarao (21 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.
> Assolutamente sì.
> E credimi, sopporterei qualunque suo racconto pur di ridurre questa mia esclusione.
> Sopporterei anche di farmi male pur di ridurre questo peso.
> ...


Questa tua frase mi ha fatto venire in mente un romanzo di Moravia, credo s'intitolasse Il Viaggio a Roma.
Se ti capita, invece di quelle cazzate di Fabio Volo, leggilo. Parla proprio di questo.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non omnia possumus omnes.


 Faber est quisque fortunae suae


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*No*



Simy ha detto:


> io continuo a non essere d'accordo.
> 
> 
> 
> e quindi? non sono stata degna di rispetto?


No ma sei stata schiacciata!Stavi accanto ad una merda che si è approfittato della tua bontà!Pensaci bene...


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi per te siamo tutti uguali....!Tua opinione,io ne ho un'altra.



Quindi per me il tradimento non dipende dalle "palle" che uno avrebbe.
Di gente ne ho presente qua, maschi e femmine, con una forza che se ne avessi io un decimo mi riterrei fortunata, che sono stati traditi e pure malamente.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Come no? Certo che mi sono giustificata! Magari non qui in chiaro, ma mi sono giustificata tante volte, tantissime, specialmente con chi in quel momento ha sofferto per via dei miei comportamenti. E lo so che tu (e non solo tu) hai una visione diversa della cosa, che io non dovevo giustificarmi con nessuno... Però l'ho fatto. Perché SENTO E SO che se non fossi stata in quella situazione di merda in cui ero, con tutto lo stress che mi era piombato addosso, se fossi stata più solida e stabile... certe cose non le avrei fatte


La differenze é che poi hai realizzato che erano cazzate e sai che non le ripeterai.
Diverso é se tradisco mio marito e lo avverto che potrebbe ricapitare.
Come fai a giustificarti e come fanno gli altri a giustificarti?


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Danny, lei ti vuole vicino perchè i cazzi suoi se li è belli e fatti. Non è che deve uscirne perchè intimamente sente che è sbagliato, è soddisfatta, è diverso. E quando sei soddisfatto per qualcosa, non è che non ne vuoi più. O ti basta. Non è così.


Mi trovi d'accordo e questa è una delle ansie che mi prende maggiormente.
E' necessario comprendere che quanto è capitato non è gratis: tra me e lei in questi mesi ci sono stati litigi, discussioni, momenti molto brutti. Forse questo è l'altro piatto della bilancia.
Il timore di rovinare il matrimonio - ci siamo stati vicini - per qualcosa che si ha la consapevolezza che non può sostituirlo.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> brevis esse laboro: *obscuro* fio


Sed omnia praeclara tam difficilia, quam rara sunt.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non sei la moglie di danny.
> 
> Lei è diversa da te, lei ha altre idee, lei ha altri sbagli. lo hai letto ieri il treddì di quello della chat? ci sono situazioni che vanno otre le nostre dimensioni e non possiamo far subentrare il "nostro" per rispondere, ma bensì leggere chi si espone e dice la propria.


Scusa e tu perché intervieni?
Bisognerebbe solo leggere senza dire nulla secondo te?
Spiegami la carta vetrata dai che non la conosco


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Questa tua frase mi ha fatto venire in mente un romanzo di Moravia, credo s'intitolasse Il Viaggio a Roma.
> Se ti capita, invece di quelle cazzate di Fabio Volo, leggilo. Parla proprio di questo.



Messo in lista.


----------



## Simy (21 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> No ma sei stata schiacciata!Stavi accanto ad una merda che si è *approfittato della tua bontà!*Pensaci bene...


ok per il neretto, sicuramente se ne è approfittato. 
però da qui a dire che chi viene tradito non è degno di rispetto ce ne passa, secondo me


----------



## Nocciola (21 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> io credo che Danny voglia arrivare al punto di dire: "ci ho provato, senza lasciare nulla di intentato"


Questo lo credo anch'io ma credo che stia tentando nel modo sbagliato. IMHO


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sed omnia praeclara tam difficilia, quam rara sunt.


Publio Cornelio Catilina 
se pulibat culum 
cum carta velina.
Carta velina se rumpavit...


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*Adesso*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Quindi per me il tradimento non dipende dalle "palle" che uno avrebbe.
> Di gente ne ho presente qua, maschi e femmine, con una forza che se ne avessi io un decimo mi riterrei fortunata, che sono stati traditi e pure malamente.


Il conte e perplesso!Il primo non ha alcun rispetto delle donne,se ne frega altamente di tutto e tutti,deve solo ciulare e sti cazzi del rispetto,dei valori,dei sentimenti,le donne sono un buco punto e basta.Il secondo è un uomo tutto di un pezzo,ha valori è generoso e rispettoso,credi che una donna "normale"si ponga nello stesso modo davanti a due soggetti  talmente diversi?Credi che non capisca che il conte è un tipo che fai fesso quando vuoi basta dargliela... mentre perplesso è un cazzo per il culo e ti sgama al volo?Parlo di donne normali,perchè una donna normale con il conte non andrebbe....!


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Faber est quisque fortunae suae


Carpe diem et quam minimum credula postero.


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> ok per il neretto, sicuramente se ne è approfittato.
> però da qui a dire che chi viene tradito non è degno di rispetto ce ne passa, secondo me


Forse mi sono espresso male allora.Persone come te sono più a rischio,persone come danny sono più a rischio....!


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa e tu perché intervieni?
> Bisognerebbe solo leggere senza dire nulla secondo te?
> Spiegami la carta vetrata dai che non la conosco




bisognerebbe non identificarsi troppo tutto qua, il concetto credevo fosse semplice. Gli altri per quanto a noi possa apparire strano hanno una maniera di vivere diversa della nostra e dovremmo cercare di entrarci dentro e rispondere in base alla percezione di questa, non della nostra storia passata.
Quindi credevo ci mettessi troppo del tuo, ma magari sbagliavo, anzi sicuro. 

L'altra era una battuta, solo una battuta, ok scema.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Publio Cornelio Catilina
> se pulibat culum
> cum carta velina.
> Carta velina se rumpavit...



Nutella omnis divisa est in partes tres.Unus: Nutella in vaschetta plasticae. Duo: Nutella in vitris calicibus custodiae. Tres: Nutella in magno baractolo sita; magno baractolo sì, sed melium est si "magno" (romanesca favella). Nutella omnibus pueris atque puellis placet; sed, si troppam Nutella fagocitant, cicciones diveniant, cutaneis eructionibus sottostent et brufolos pedicellosque supra facie stratos forment; atque, ipso facto, diarream cacarellamque subitanea veniant. Propterea, quod familiares, et mammae in particularis, semper Nutella in impensabilis locis celant ut eviteant filios sbafare, sicut soliti sunt; sed domanda spontanea nascet: si mamma filiales sbafationes contraria est, cur Nutellam comprat et postea celat? Intelligentiore fuisse Nutella non comprare manco per nihil... Sed forse mammae quoque Nutella sbafant: celatio altrum non est quam materna trasversalis vendetta quod ea ipsa sua volta matris suae victimae fuit. "Sic heri mamma tua Nutellam celavit, sic hodie filiis tui Nutella celit". Populus totus ingenium puerorum cognoscit si in ballo Nutella est: vistam felinorum habent ut in tenebris credentiarum scruteant; manes prensilis aracnidarum modo ut super scaffalos sgabuzzinarum arrampicant; olfactum caninum, canibus superior, per Nutellam inter mucchios anonimarum marmellatarum fructarum scovare. Memento semper: filius, inevitabile, Nutella scovat; sed non semper magnat. Nam, fruxtratione maxima filius habet quando barattolum scovat, sed hoc baractolum novum atque sigillatum est; et quod si filius aprit et baractolum intonsum intaccat, sputtanatus fuisse! "Ah! Novus ac sigillatus erat!". Hoc res demonstrat omnibus mammis nascondimentos baractolorum Nutellae fatica sprecata esse.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Publio Cornelio Catilina
> se pulibat culum
> cum carta velina.
> Carta velina se rumpavit...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Homer (21 Febbraio 2014)

Ma usate tutti questa pagina??

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Locuzioni_latine


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sed omnia praeclara tam difficilia, quam rara sunt.



doctum doces


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Mi trovi d'accordo e questa è una delle ansie che mi prende maggiormente.
> E' necessario comprendere che quanto è capitato non è gratis: tra me e lei in questi mesi ci sono stati litigi, discussioni, momenti molto brutti. Forse questo è l'altro piatto della bilancia.
> Il timore di rovinare il matrimonio - ci siamo stati vicini - per qualcosa che si ha la consapevolezza che non può sostituirlo.


Ma infatti lei non vuole lasciarti. Forse non hai capito.


----------



## Homer (21 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Nutella omnis divisa est in partes tres.Unus: Nutella in vaschetta plasticae. Duo: Nutella in vitris calicibus custodiae. Tres: Nutella in magno baractolo sita; magno baractolo sì, sed melium est si "magno" (romanesca favella). Nutella omnibus pueris atque puellis placet; sed, si troppam Nutella fagocitant, cicciones diveniant, cutaneis eructionibus sottostent et brufolos pedicellosque supra facie stratos forment; atque, ipso facto, diarream cacarellamque subitanea veniant. Propterea, quod familiares, et mammae in particularis, semper Nutella in impensabilis locis celant ut eviteant filios sbafare, sicut soliti sunt; sed domanda spontanea nascet: si mamma filiales sbafationes contraria est, cur Nutellam comprat et postea celat? Intelligentiore fuisse Nutella non comprare manco per nihil... Sed forse mammae quoque Nutella sbafant: celatio altrum non est quam materna trasversalis vendetta quod ea ipsa sua volta matris suae victimae fuit. "Sic heri mamma tua Nutellam celavit, sic hodie filiis tui Nutella celit". Populus totus ingenium puerorum cognoscit si in ballo Nutella est: vistam felinorum habent ut in tenebris credentiarum scruteant; manes prensilis aracnidarum modo ut super scaffalos sgabuzzinarum arrampicant; olfactum caninum, canibus superior, per Nutellam inter mucchios anonimarum marmellatarum fructarum scovare. Memento semper: filius, inevitabile, Nutella scovat; sed non semper magnat. Nam, fruxtratione maxima filius habet quando barattolum scovat, sed hoc baractolum novum atque sigillatum est; et quod si filius aprit et baractolum intonsum intaccat, sputtanatus fuisse! "Ah! Novus ac sigillatus erat!". Hoc res demonstrat omnibus mammis nascondimentos baractolorum Nutellae fatica sprecata esse.




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Forse mi sono espresso male allora.Persone come te sono più a rischio,persone come danny sono più a rischio....!



 e persone come te non sopportano vedere soffrire e umiliare le persone.


----------



## Simy (21 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo lo credo anch'io ma credo che stia tentando nel modo sbagliato. IMHO



non esiste un modo giusto amica, credimi


----------



## Simy (21 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Forse mi sono espresso male allora.Persone come te sono più a rischio,persone come danny sono più a rischio....!


io continuo a non essere d'accordo :mrgreen:


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ok per il neretto, sicuramente se ne è approfittato.
> però da qui a dire che chi viene tradito non è degno di rispetto ce ne passa, secondo me



Ma poi non è un problema tuo o di chi viene tradito...
Attribuire ai traditi le responsabilità di un tradimento è proprio una cattiveria da pusillanimi.
Chi tradisce è responsabile delle sue azioni per tutte le ragioni per cui le ha commesse.
Non c'entra niente la persona con cui stai.
Se ti parte qualcosa dentro, come a Gatta80, come a mia moglie, non vedi nulla se non te stessa e l'esigenza di soddisfare le tue pulsioni. Sei solo un egoista, in quel momento.
Puoi avere come marito me, Perplesso, Oscuro, chiunque, ma il comportamento sarà sempre e solo dipendente da te, non dal consorte, che in quel momento svanisce dalla tua vista.
Poi tu come consorte puoi decidere cosa fare dopo. Come reagire.
Un Oscuro magari lascia perché si sente offeso nella propria dignità, altri invece reagiscono diversamente perché sentono diversamente il rapporto col partner. 
E' una cazzata pensare che un Oscuro possa essere lasciato invece che tradito.
Se Oscuro viene lasciato è perché non piace più definitivamente e senza speranza. Non perché alla moglie piace un altro.


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma infatti lei non vuole lasciarti. Forse non hai capito.



L'ho capito.
Sono io che la lascio se.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> scusa ma perchè dovrebbe arrivare per forza alla separazione?
> per carità io sono la prima a dire che il giocattolino una volta che si rotto, per quanto si possa aggiustare, resta comunque rotto. ma la soluzione a tutti i mali non è necessariamente la separazione. magari ci arriverà tra una settimana, tra un anno, o magari non ci arriverà mai.


Ma nessuno vuole che arrivi alla separazione, anzi....


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Febbraio 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Ma usate tutti questa pagina??
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Locuzioni_latine



Se vuoi il proemio al De Rerum Naturae di Lucrezio te lo posso ancora recitare a memoria, e in metrica.

Le cose che non rimangono in testa dal liceo...


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*SI*



Ultimo ha detto:


> e persone come te non sopportano vedere soffrire e umiliare le persone.


Cazzo si!Cazzo quanto hai ragione,altro che battute tu ci prendi in pieno.Perchè la gente si deve far umiliare?ma in virtù di cosa?Ma qui fate tutti i moderni,qui sembra sia normale che una moglie che tradisce il marito debba pure descrivere il cazzo dell'amante....ma io mica mi incazzo più...c'è da ridere!:rotfl:


----------



## Homer (21 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se vuoi il proemio al De Rerum Naturae di Lucrezio te lo posso ancora recitare a memoria, e in metrica.
> 
> Le cose che non rimangono in testa dal liceo...


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cazzo si!Cazzo quanto hai ragione,altro che battute tu ci prendi in pieno.Perchè la gente si deve far umiliare?ma in virtù di cosa?Ma qui fate tutti i moderni,qui sembra sia normale che una moglie che tradisce il marito debba pure descrivere il cazzo dell'amante....ma io mica mi incazzo più...c'è da ridere!:rotfl:



Ma nel tradimento ci vedi solo il cazzo?
Ma accidenti... il tradimento è qualcosa di più, no?


----------



## Simy (21 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma poi non è un problema tuo o di chi viene tradito...
> Attribuire ai traditi le responsabilità di un tradimento è proprio una cattiveria da pusillanimi.
> Chi tradisce è responsabile delle sue azioni per tutte le ragioni per cui le ha commesse.
> Non c'entra niente la persona con cui stai.
> ...



il discorso che fa oscuro è diverso, io l'ho capito anche se non lo condivido. 

relativamente alle responsabilità io credo che anche il tradito abbia, in parte, le sue responsabilità


----------



## contepinceton (21 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E chiediti come mai certe cose capitano a te e danny e non a perplesso.....!Come mai?perchè caro malato mio le donne sono molto più intelligenti di quello che credi tu,le donne vi pesano per quello che siete non per quello che credete di essere,sanno bene che cornificare due come voi non rischiano nulla!La donna di perplesso non ci proverebbe mai perchè accanto ha un uomo,con la U maiuscola.


Semplice mio caro
A Perplesso non capitano
perchè non ha una moglie.
No?

La mia sa solo una cosa
per quante corna possa mettermi in testa
sarà sempre meno di quelle che le ho messe io no?

QUindai ha voglia di raggiungere la par condicio....


----------



## contepinceton (21 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> tu non ne sai niente di tutto ciò, vero?


Provato sulla mia pelle mia cara.


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*Bello*



danny ha detto:


> Ma poi non è un problema tuo o di chi viene tradito...
> Attribuire ai traditi le responsabilità di un tradimento è proprio una cattiveria da pusillanimi.
> Chi tradisce è responsabile delle sue azioni per tutte le ragioni per cui le ha commesse.
> Non c'entra niente la persona con cui stai.
> ...


Bello mio tu hai una visone delle donne tutta tua...!Fidati tutti possiamo essere cornuti,ma a quelli come te mettere le corna viene quasi naturale perchè i rischi di essere lasciate sono minimi....!Svegliati che sei adulto e vaccinato.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> L'ho capito.
> Sono io che la lascio se.


Non andrà così, temo.


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*Appunto*



danny ha detto:


> Ma nel tradimento ci vedi solo il cazzo?
> Ma accidenti... il tradimento è qualcosa di più, no?


E tu cosa ci vedi?ma quando ti svegli tu?quando capisci che stai troppo oltre?quando?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ok per il neretto, sicuramente se ne è approfittato.
> però da qui a dire che chi viene tradito non è degno di rispetto ce ne passa, secondo me


Ma se tu la prima volta hai perdonato lui
è perchè eri come danny?


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*Bello*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Semplice mio caro
> A Perplesso non capitano
> perchè non ha una moglie.
> No?
> ...


Perplesso è un UOMO tu sei un progetto di uomo abortito sul nascere.Capisci la differenza?tu sei vittima dei tuoi bassi istinti,perplesso domina i suoi istinti.Bel matrimonio il tuo,meglio star da soli...fidati.


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*Embè*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Provato sulla mia pelle mia cara.


Quello che ti è stato fatto è il minimo....:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> non esiste un modo giusto amica, credimi


Vero.
Ma è vero anche che, proprio per via della perdita di autostima di cui parlava Danny, lui ha necessità di salvaguardare l'immagine di sè stesso. Non per gli altri, figli compresi, PER SE'.
Questo non vuol dire comportarsi in un modo piuttosto che in un altro.
Ma avere una visione delle cose obbiettiva, non addossandosi responsabilità e carichi che NON SONO I SUOI.

Danny... dammi retta.
Pensa a te stesso, adesso, non in modo egoistico-stronzo, ma egoistico-curativo.
Prenditi cura di te stesso, stimati, prendi un po' le distanze da tutto il merdone(ops) e presta attenzione ai tuoi bisogni.
Perchè un domani potresti non perdonarti di non averlo fatto.


----------



## Simy (21 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vero.
> Ma è vero anche che, proprio per via della perdita di autostima di cui parlava Danny, lui ha necessità di salvaguardare l'immagine di sè stesso. Non per gli altri, figli compresi, PER SE'.
> Questo non vuol dire comportarsi in un modo piuttosto che in un altro.
> Ma avere una visione delle cose obbiettiva, non addossandosi responsabilità e carichi che NON SONO I SUOI.
> ...



giusto :up:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vero.
> Ma è vero anche che, proprio per via della perdita di autostima di cui parlava Danny, lui ha necessità di salvaguardare l'immagine di sè stesso. Non per gli altri, figli compresi, PER SE'.
> Questo non vuol dire comportarsi in un modo piuttosto che in un altro.
> Ma avere una visione delle cose obbiettiva, non addossandosi responsabilità e carichi che NON SONO I SUOI.
> ...


Si questo è parlare bene.


----------



## Simy (21 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma se tu la prima volta hai perdonato lui
> è perchè eri come danny?


siamo tutti diversi.. che vuol dire come danny?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vero.
> Ma è vero anche che, proprio per via della perdita di autostima di cui parlava Danny, lui ha necessità di salvaguardare l'immagine di sè stesso. Non per gli altri, figli compresi, PER SE'.
> Questo non vuol dire comportarsi in un modo piuttosto che in un altro.
> Ma avere una visione delle cose obbiettiva, non addossandosi responsabilità e carichi che NON SONO I SUOI.
> ...



quoto con  furore.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> siamo tutti diversi.. che vuol dire come danny?


Chiedilo agli esperti no?
Tutti boni a fare il profilo di Danny no?
Dottor Perplesso, Prof. Oscuro...

E sta minchia eh?


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*Tu*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Si questo è parlare bene.


Tu eri quello che dicevi a danny che faceva bene.....tu eri quello che diceviache la moglie aveva una sbandata da nulla,tu eri quello che diceva che oscuro esagerava....hai sempre una vela per ogni vento...:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perplesso è un UOMO tu sei un progetto di uomo abortito sul nascere.Capisci la differenza?tu sei vittima dei tuoi bassi istinti,perplesso domina i suoi istinti.Bel matrimonio il tuo,meglio star da soli...fidati.


Appunto ognuno sta bene in dove che sta.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu eri quello che dicevi a danny che faceva bene.....tu eri quello che diceviache la moglie aveva una sbandata da nulla,tu eri quello che diceva che oscuro esagerava....hai sempre una vela per ogni vento...:rotfl:


Diremo che il mio discorso con danny continua fuori da questa sede no?


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*E*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Appunto ognuno sta bene in dove che sta.


Tu non vali neanche un pelo del cazzo di perplesso!


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*E*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Diremo che il mio discorso con danny continua fuori da questa sede no?


Mi sembra evidente no?guarda danny com'è ridotto.Poi tu hai sempre discorsi con chiunque fuori di qui..pure quando i discorsi sono chiusi da anni....ripeto tu sei malato...fatti vedere.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Ma usate tutti questa pagina??
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Locuzioni_latine


io no, scrivo poemi in rime latine in perfetta autonomia, poi passa Fanta e mi corregge gli eRori


----------



## Simy (21 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Chiedilo agli esperti no?
> Tutti boni a fare il profilo di Danny no?
> Dottor Perplesso, Prof. Oscuro...
> 
> E sta minchia eh?



loro stanno dicendo un altra cosa. e non mi va di fare polemica


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*SImy*



Simy ha detto:


> loro stanno dicendo un altra cosa. e non mi va di fare polemica


Adesso salta fuori che ha discorsi fuori di qui pure con  te....:rotfl:


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sembra evidente no?*guarda* danny com'è ridotto.Poi tu hai sempre discorsi con chiunque fuori di qui..pure quando i discorsi sono chiusi da anni....ripeto tu sei malato...fatti vedere.


Be, guarda... al limite leggi.
Oscuro... tu più che cinquanta sfumature di grigio... sei cinquanta sfumature di nero...
C'era una canzone di Herbert Pagani portata al successo da Ferradini, che conosciamo tutti, che si concludeva
"Non esistono leggi in amore,
*basta essere quello che sei.
Lascia aperta la porta del cuore
*vedrai che una donna
é già in cerca di te."
Pagani era un grande.
Tu ti appelli a leggi, regole, classificazioni, nette, senza sfumature. Sei così e troverai donne che cercano una persona come te.
Ma il mondo non sei solo tu. Ciò non toglie che su certe cose tu non possa aver ragione. Capita.


----------



## Simy (21 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso salta fuori che ha discorsi fuori di qui pure con te....:rotfl:



impossibile. nego nego nego


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Be, guarda... al limite leggi.
> Oscuro... tu più che cinquanta sfumature di grigio... sei cinquanta sfumature di nero...
> C'era una canzone di Herbert Pagani portata al successo da Ferradini, che conosciamo tutti, che si concludeva
> "Non esistono leggi in amore,
> ...


quel testo però non era suo, in verità.


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*danny*



danny ha detto:


> Be, guarda... al limite leggi.
> Oscuro... tu più che cinquanta sfumature di grigio... sei cinquanta sfumature di nero...
> C'era una canzone di Herbert Pagani portata al successo da Ferradini, che conosciamo tutti, che si concludeva
> "Non esistono leggi in amore,
> ...


No,in effetti stai messo bene,hai un discorso aperto con il conte...,ricordi no quando sei entrato qui cosa ti scriveva?ricordi cosa scrivevo io?vedi tu chi ci ha preso e chi no,ma a te interessa poco,a te interessa solo chi sposa la tua linea di condotta.Se una cosa è nera è nera,se vuoi vederla grigia perchè il nero ti fa paura è solo un problema tuo danny.


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*Simy*

Pagherebbe oro,farebbe di tutto con l'ossessione che ha per oscuro figurati...!Vorrebbe sapere.... per aver qualcosa contro la mia persona,mi raccomando....io mi fido,tieni per te i miei segreti inconfessabili...per adesso sono io che so di lui...:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (21 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pagherebbe oro,farebbe di tutto con l'ossessione che ha per oscuro figurati...!Vorrebbe sapere.... per aver qualcosa contro la mia persona,mi raccomando....io mi fido,tieni per te i miei segreti inconfessabili...per adesso sono io che so di lui...:rotfl:


lo sai che sono muta


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*Mi*



Simy ha detto:


> lo sai che sono muta


Mi fido allora?guarda che è capace di tutto...!


----------



## Simy (21 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi fido allora?guarda che è capace di tutto...!


stupido, se ancora non ti fidi stai messo male :risata:


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*Vabbè*



Simy ha detto:


> stupido, se ancora non ti fidi stai messo male :risata:


Ma il conte ha contatti con tutti fuori da qui......pure quando sono finiti da anni....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ehmm capito?ehmm ti è chiaro vero?


----------



## Simy (21 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma il conte ha contatti con tutti fuori da qui......pure quando sono finiti da anni....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ehmm capito?ehmm ti è chiaro vero?


chiarissimo


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> chiarissimo


Ehmm ci spero...!ehmm ok!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (21 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma nel tradimento ci vedi solo il cazzo?
> Ma accidenti... il tradimento è qualcosa di più, no?


Tua moglie ha bisogno di tradire.
E per tradire ha bisogno di te.


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*Si*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Tua moglie ha bisogno di tradire.
> E per tradire ha bisogno di te.


Appunto,perchè si presta come soggetto.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tua moglie ha bisogno di tradire.
> E per tradire ha bisogno di te.


spero sia solo uno statement


----------



## Tubarao (21 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> spero sia solo uno statement


Non è uno statement.
Le dinamiche della storia di Danny 
Danny soffre per l'esclusione, parole sue.
E la moglie non è stupida.
Per tradire ha bisogno di qualcuno da tradire.
La moglie di Danny, ha Danny, e non vuole perderlo.


----------



## Pier Paolo Pini (21 Febbraio 2014)

MAH!!!


----------



## Nocciola (21 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tua moglie ha bisogno di tradire.
> E per tradire ha bisogno di te.


E dopo 2500 pagine arriva lui bello bello


----------



## Caciottina (21 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non è uno statement.
> Le dinamiche della storia di Danny
> Danny soffre per l'esclusione, parole sue.
> E la moglie non è stupida.
> ...



per una volta, non sono d accordo nella maniera piu assoluta....
scusa...
io penso che lei se lo sia rigirato come un coso per arrivare poi a dire quello che hai scritto tu....
l ha convinto, se l e' giocata benissimo...
ma dai...senti Tuba, a parte le coppie aperte, le coppie che trovano un agreement della serie: ognuno fa un po quello che vuole, ma non proferire parole occhio non vede cuore non duole....
chi altri accetterebbe una situazione del genere?
io non credo manco un poco, ma nemmeno un granellinmo di zucchero, che lei ami danny, ha solo trovato il pollo a cui darla a bere...e lui ci sta cascando con tutte le scarpe, ritrovandosi a vivere una relazione che non avrebbe voluto cosi, che non era cosi prima....
guarda che certe donne sono manipolatrici e le prime della liste sono proprio quelle finte ingenue....


----------



## Pier Paolo Pini (21 Febbraio 2014)

Una tesi assurda. quindi per farmi scopare da qualcuno se io sono single cerco spasmodicamente qualcuno con cui fare coppia per tradirlo?
arimah!!
si tradisce qualcuno per molti motivi, ma non di certo perché si deve farlo, così. a prescindere.
che cazzo fai tu nella vita? io tradisco! tu? io l'elettricista!


----------



## perplesso (21 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Se lo dicono e se lo cantano, hanno talmente tanta paura che si devono convincere che a loro non capiterà mai. Un po' come quelli che guidano un'auto  dicono che tanto gli incidenti capitano agli altri perché non sanno guidare mentre loro sì.


Dove ho scritto e/o lasciato intendere che penso di essere intradibile?   chè sai,faccio varie cose oltre che controllare Tradinet,quindi ci sta che mi sia uscita una belinata,ma così grossa mi auguro di no,altrimenti vorrebbe dire che mi si sta friggendo il cervello.


----------



## Pier Paolo Pini (21 Febbraio 2014)

Danny scusa ma forse lo hai già fatto e non ho letto (e io non ho seriamente letto) ma che ne dici di fare un elenco dei motivi per cui è il caso di tenere in piedi questa coppia? ovviamente motivi sentimentali. forse si riesce a capire meglio il perché ti fai andare bene alcune cose che beninteso puoi farti andare bene fin quando ti pare


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2014)

job ha detto:


> .
> Sarebbe facilissimo mandar via la moglie, separarsi e divorziare. Qualsiasi mezza sega sarebbe in grado di farlo. È la soluzione più facile, quella istintiva, tipica dei bambini e degli uomini fragili che non sanno dominare l'ira e l'orgoglio ferito..


Non concordo su questa affermazione.
Persone che si separano ne ho lette poche. Ne deduco che non sia facile.


----------



## Pier Paolo Pini (21 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto,perchè si presta come soggetto.


eh no. è la premessa che è sbagliata. nessuno tradisce perché deve. tradisce perché vuole. con varie motivazioni. ma sicuramente non il tradimento in se e per se.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> La cosa che vedo davvero anomala per non dire paradossale è che è stata la moglie (se non erro) a voler far partecipe Danny di quei particolari dell'amante e non viceversa.
> Mi spiego meglio: è tipico in molti casi che il tradito voglia conoscere certe cose (per poi farsi male, ma questo è un altro discorso) e ossessioni l'altro/a perché glieli dica, ma qui è l'esatto contrario.
> E' un'ulteriore mancanza di assoluto rispetto nonché di sensibilità e di cuore.
> Lo trovo davvero sgradevole per usare un eufemismo...
> Secondo me la moglie di Danny necessita di assistenza psichiatrica vita natural durante.





oscuro ha detto:


> Per fortuna una che ha notato sta cosa....!:up:


Anch'io lo trovo assurdo. Ma lo trovo assurdo per me.
Io certe cose non le racconto alla mia migliore amica.
Ma per lui è diverso.


----------



## sienne (21 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non concordo su questa affermazione.
> Persone che si separano ne ho lette poche. Ne deduco che non sia facile.



Ciao Bruni,

quoto ... 


non si può affermare, quale sia la strada più facile. 
Dipende dalla persona, dalla storia, dalle possibilità ecc. 

Per alcuni, inimmaginabile separarsi ... meglio tutto, ma non la separazione. 
Per altri, inimmaginabile rimanere ... meglio tutto, ma non più assieme. 
E tutto un arco in mezzo ... 

Il mondo è molto colorato ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (21 Febbraio 2014)

Ciao

alla fine, ognuno dovrebbe scoprire per se stesso,
cosa è realmente che lo spinge ... cosa e perché ... 

A volte sono le paure ... timori ... e quelli sono trappole. 
Falsificano i motivi ... arrivano anche a storpiare i propri sentimenti ... 

solo così ... 

sienne


----------



## Homer (21 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se vuoi il proemio al De Rerum Naturae di Lucrezio te lo posso ancora recitare a memoria, e in metrica.
> 
> Le cose che non rimangono in testa dal liceo...[/QUOT
> 
> ...


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Bruni,
> 
> quoto ...
> 
> ...



Vero. 
Vi è una relatività in questo rappresentarsi e vivere situazioni paragonabili che è impossibile stabilire per tutti una regola generale. Se fosse così... non saremmo qui a infarcire il forum di post... e tutti i tradimenti si risolverebbero nella stessa maniera...
Sicuramente qui capisco un po' di più chi sono ma soprattutto, citando qualcuno che capirà e che ringrazio per questa frase, ciò che non sono.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Febbraio 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Nausicaa ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Se vuoi il proemio al De Rerum Naturae di Lucrezio te lo posso ancora recitare a memoria, e in metrica.
> ...



In effetti non pensavo proprio a sentirmi superiore... 

Oh bè, però, in realtà, se puoi insegnarmi un metodo perchè io_ riesca_ a sentirmi superiore almeno una volta ogni tanto, sarebbe assolutamente ben accetto! 

Scusa, ma che caspita avrei da sentirmi superiore, perchè mi ricordo dei versi a memoria dal liceo? Sai che roba... 
Avessi scritto che ho trovato la cura per il cancro, capirei 


Colpa delle faccine, per una volta che mi sono dimenticata di metterle, il tono non si coglie


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Possiamo però fare giusto una piccola precisazione?
> Che tra essere incapaci di intendere e di volere, e tra il decidere con consapevolezza e ferrea determinazione di fare qualcosa, ci sono pure sfumature in mezzo?
> 
> Voglio dire... il il mio ex me lo sono sposato in piena capacità di intendere e di volere, gli ho intestato casa in piena capacità di intendere e di volere, mi sono chiusa in casa in piena capacità di intendere e di volere, come no, e ogni conseguenza che ne è risultata è giustissimamente responsabilità mia.
> ...


Alé oh oh alé oh oh :up:


----------



## Homer (21 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu non vali neanche un pelo del cazzo di perplesso!




Sono qui da poco sul forum e vi conosco poco, ma quali gesta ha fatto sto Perplesso da essere venerato da Oscuro, a cui bacio il culo?


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anch'io lo trovo assurdo. Ma lo trovo assurdo per me.
> Io certe cose non le racconto alla mia migliore amica.
> Ma per lui è diverso.



Infatti. 
Ma pensa invece che nella mia vita ho avuto anche amiche che mi raccontavano nei particolari i loro rapporti sessuali, e i problemi inerenti, a mo' di confidenza. Le donne, alcune, quando trovano fiducia nell'interlocutore si lasciano andare, sono molto aperte. Con gli amici no... lì c'erano tantissimi pudori.
Gli uomini sembra abbiano molto da difendere e da proteggere. In genere. E spesso lo fanno vantandosi.
Quindi con una certa percentuali di falsità, un po' come i pescatori con le loro prede.
La confidenza e l'abitudine a parlare di certi argomenti è molto variabile e dipende dal soggetto e dall'interlocutore che si dispone positivamente.


----------



## Homer (21 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> In effetti non pensavo proprio a sentirmi superiore...
> 
> Oh bè, però, in realtà, se puoi insegnarmi un metodo perchè io_ riesca_ a sentirmi superiore almeno una volta ogni tanto, sarebbe assolutamente ben accetto!
> 
> ...


Ok, ho capito e mi rimangio quello he ho scritto. 
In merito alle tue domande, ti posso dire che ho iniziato a sentirmi superiore dopo che mi sono accorto di avere un palco di corna in testa, ahimè,  che mi hanno fatto perdere una moglie come la conoscevo, ma mi ha fatto capire di quanto valgo come persona

Per tutto il resto c'è Master Card


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ok, ripeto. evidentemente Danny ha bisogno di arrivare al punto di non tollerare più questa cosa. ma non è che dandogli dell'ìmbecille o del cattivo genitore gli siamo d'aiuto


:up:
Oppure arrivare a trovare un nuovo equilibrio con la moglie.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te.
> Gli insulti non servono, credo, a nessuno.
> La storia del genitore è una minchiata, non sto neanche a spiegare il perchè.
> Gli scossoni servono a volte sì e a volte no.
> ...


Lo chiedo a te perché (credo) che tu sia una tradita e non la prenderai per una provocazione che non è.
Quale sarebbero le ragioni "vere" di un tradimento?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> per una volta, non sono d accordo nella maniera piu assoluta....
> scusa...
> io penso che lei se lo sia rigirato come un coso per arrivare poi a dire quello che hai scritto tu....
> l ha convinto, se l e' giocata benissimo...
> ...


Beh come dire
Il Tevere ha bisogno di tanta pioggia su Roma per esondare.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo chiedo a te perché (credo) che tu sia una tradita e non la prenderai per una provocazione che non è.
> Quale sarebbero le ragioni "vere" di un tradimento?


Le vuoi?
Per me sono "semplicemente" queste.
1) Io sono sposato al quadro antico.
2) Conosco una termidofora troncata.
3) Nasce il desiderio
4) Lei è disponibile
5) Faccio analisi economica
6) Mi dico che per me è più appagante e vantaggioso finire a letto con sta qua che non più doloroso e squalificante sapere che la faccio sporca al quadro antico.

Ossia quando in cuor tuo hai già scelto che vuoi finire a letto con sta qua
Il fatto che sei sposato e che quindi commetterai adulterio
diventa un piccolo dettaglio.

Facciamo allora che questo dettaglio sia come un sassolino che va su un vetro.
Per 10 volte non capita nulla
all'undicesima il parabrezza salta.

Dice bene il titolo del 3d.
Tradisco una persona perchè ho ceduto alla passione.

Come dirti
Trascende ogni mio controllo.

Nel tuo caso lui era un seriale.

Dicevo seriale.
Ok.

Significa solo che lui 
1) Piaceva da matti la figa
2) Sapeva farci con le donne
3) Trovava donne disponibili a.

Insomma il fatto che con questo ti tradiva
era l'ultimo dei suoi pensieri

Per lui se tu non te ne fossi mai accorta era tanto meglio, e magari pensava che tanto MAI te ne saresti accorta.


----------



## Pier Paolo Pini (21 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Le vuoi?
> Per me sono "semplicemente" queste.
> 1) Io sono sposato al quadro antico.
> 2) Conosco una termidofora troncata.
> ...


minchia ma dopo tutti questi anni ancora non hai capito un cazzo....clamidoforo...clamidoforo...portatore di clamidia:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Ma pensa invece che nella mia vita ho avuto anche amiche che mi raccontavano nei particolari i loro rapporti sessuali, e i problemi inerenti, a mo' di confidenza. Le donne, alcune, quando trovano fiducia nell'interlocutore si lasciano andare, sono molto aperte. Con gli amici no... lì c'erano tantissimi pudori.
> Gli uomini sembra abbiano molto da difendere e da proteggere. In genere. E spesso lo fanno vantandosi.
> Quindi con una certa percentuali di falsità, un po' come i pescatori con le loro prede.
> La confidenza e l'abitudine a parlare di certi argomenti è molto variabile e dipende dal soggetto e dall'interlocutore che si dispone positivamente.


Verissimo. Io non ho nessun pudore con il mio migliore amico. Ci raccontiamo tutto senza nessuna vergogna. Anche con la mia ex migliore amica era così...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Febbraio 2014)

Pier Paolo Pini ha detto:


> minchia ma dopo tutti questi anni ancora non hai capito un cazzo....clamidoforo...clamidoforo...portatore di clamidia:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Se tu conoscessi il greco
sapresti tradurre il termine Termidofora.


----------



## Pier Paolo Pini (21 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se tu conoscessi il greco
> sapresti tradurre il termine Termidofora.


pidocchietto lo so benissimo cosa significa termidofora (o almeno credo)...ma non fare finta di non capire


----------



## contepinceton (21 Febbraio 2014)

Pier Paolo Pini ha detto:


> pidocchietto lo so benissimo cosa significa termidofora (o almeno credo)...ma non fare finta di non capire


No che non lo sai.
Scommettiamo?
Tu non hai fatto il liceo classico.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo chiedo a te perché (credo) che tu sia una tradita e non la prenderai per una provocazione che non è.
> Quale sarebbero le ragioni "vere" di un tradimento?


Mah, è una cosa talmente soggettiva.
C'è chi tradisce come Lothar.
C'è chi tradisce come Rosa.
C'è chi tradisce come Tebe.
Le ragioni sono rapportate anche alle valenze date e al tradimento e alla fedeltà di coppia.
Ognuno ha bisogni diversi, valori diversi, etiche diverse, storie diverse.
E a volte il tradimento è solo una fuga.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Verissimo. Io non ho nessun pudore con il mio migliore amico. Ci raccontiamo tutto senza nessuna vergogna. Anche con la mia ex migliore amica era così...


Pensa che io mi sento in imbarazzo a raccontare di sguardi perché son cose che violano la mia intimità.
Ma capisco benissimo te e Danny e non mi scandalizzo se mi racconti ogni particolare. Basta che non ti aspetti che faccia altrettanto.:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mah, *è una cosa talmente soggettiva.*
> C'è chi tradisce come Lothar.
> C'è chi tradisce come Rosa.
> C'è chi tradisce come Tebe.
> ...


Anche per me.
Quindi le motivazioni (che non sono giustificazioni) che cerca Danny sono perfettamente legittime (non dico vere, è in cerca) e mi chiedo come possano altri decidere che non sono quelle reali.


----------



## Pier Paolo Pini (21 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No che non lo sai.
> Scommettiamo?
> Tu non hai fatto il liceo classico.


embe? quindi non posso sapere che cosa significa qualcosa in greco. ma poi siccome sono tignoso sono andato a controllare sul dizionario greco antico/italiano italiano/greco antico e non esiste il termine  termidoforo. però dicci tu cosa significa che per l'occasione mi iscrivo ad un forum/blog di persone che parlano sul serio il greco antico e gli faccio la domanda sul significato di termidoforo e poi te la posto qui, sapientone. dicci dicci cosa significa che ci abbeveriamo alla tua sapienza. ma a vicenza cazzo lavorano tutti tranne te?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Febbraio 2014)

Pier Paolo Pini ha detto:


> embe? quindi non posso sapere che cosa significa qualcosa in greco. ma poi siccome sono tignoso sono andato a controllare sul dizionario greco antico/italiano italiano/greco antico e non esiste il termine  termidoforo. però dicci tu cosa significa che per l'occasione mi iscrivo ad un forum/blog di persone che parlano sul serio il greco antico e gli faccio la domanda sul significato di termidoforo e poi te la posto qui, sapientone. dicci dicci cosa significa che ci abbeveriamo alla tua sapienza. ma a vicenza cazzo lavorano tutti tranne te?


Infatti è un termine composto:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche per me.
> Quindi le motivazioni (che non sono giustificazioni) che cerca Danny sono perfettamente legittime (non dico vere, è in cerca) e mi chiedo come possano altri decidere che non sono quelle reali.


Ma il problema sta nel fatto che sia lui a cercarle, le giustificazioni.
Ma il problema per lui, intendo.
Hai mai visto uno che, tirato sotto da una macchina, si alzi e controlli il livello dell'olio dei freni per consolare l'autista?
Avrà bene i suoi traumi da guardare, prima, o no?
Se si alza e apre il cofano, evidentemente, è perchè è in stato di choc e non ha ben capito che cosa sia successo.
E' questo che sto dicendo a Danny.
Guarda quello che è successo, freddamente, oggettivamente.
Le giustificazioni, semmai, dopo, non le deve fornire lui.
edit: giustificazioni o motivazioni, l'è li stess.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma il problema sta nel fatto che sia lui a cercarle, le giustificazioni.
> Ma il problema per lui, intendo.
> Hai mai visto uno che, tirato sotto da una macchina, si alzi e controlli il livello dell'olio dei freni per consolare l'autista?
> Avrà bene i suoi traumi da guardare, prima, o no?
> ...


In questa fase sarà un modo per lui di prendersi cura di sé. Cercare di capire è un modo per dominare il disorientamento che comporta il tradimento inaspettato e insospettabile subito.
E' un po' come se Lothar si innamorasse; perderebbe le notti per cercare di capire perché :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In questa fase sarà un modo per lui di prendersi cura di sé. Cercare di capire è un modo per dominare il disorientamento che comporta il tradimento inaspettato e insospettabile subito.
> E' un po' come se Lothar si innamorasse; perderebbe le notti per cercare di capire perché :carneval:


Lothar non si può innamorare.
Ama troppo sè stesso.

E lui mi ha fornito certi antidoti.

Per questo ora io mi sento molto più al sicuro difronte le donne.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Febbraio 2014)

Pier Paolo Pini ha detto:


> Una tesi assurda. quindi per farmi scopare da qualcuno se io sono single cerco spasmodicamente qualcuno con cui fare coppia per tradirlo?
> arimah!!
> si tradisce qualcuno per molti motivi, ma non di certo perché si deve farlo, così. a prescindere.
> che cazzo fai tu nella vita? io tradisco! tu? io l'elettricista!



rosica rosica, coglione


----------



## Pier Paolo Pini (21 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti è un termine composto:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


e lo so coglione. tutte le parole con foro come suffisso indicano portatore di..


----------



## Pier Paolo Pini (21 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> rosica rosica, coglione


coglione?
dimmi troietta da due soldi che cazzo vuoi adesso tu da me? :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensa che io mi sento in imbarazzo a raccontare di sguardi perché son cose che violano la mia intimità.
> Ma capisco benissimo te e Danny e non mi scandalizzo se mi racconti ogni particolare. Basta che non ti aspetti che faccia altrettanto.:mrgreen:



Però mi riesce solo con gli amici... Dei tradimenti subiti io non voglio sapere proprio un cazzo di niente, zero, non voglio sapere nemmeno se è successo, voglio vivere nella mia beata ignoranza. I dettagli mi fanno letteralmente diventare matta, ossessiva, malata. Il mio ex invece voleva sapere tutto tutti, mi faceva il terzo grado, anche per mesi, si fissava su dettagli che manco mi ricordavo. Io la trovavo una cosa malata e maniacale e non l'ho mai capita


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Febbraio 2014)

Pier Paolo Pini ha detto:


> coglione?
> dimmi troietta da due soldi che cazzo vuoi adesso tu da me? :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


fino a prova contraria sei venuto tu a rompere il cazzo
nessuno ti ha nominato: che vuoi?


----------



## Tubarao (21 Febbraio 2014)

Pier Paolo Pini ha detto:


> Una tesi assurda. quindi per farmi scopare da qualcuno se io sono single cerco spasmodicamente qualcuno con cui fare coppia per tradirlo?
> arimah!!
> si tradisce qualcuno per molti motivi, ma non di certo perché si deve farlo, così. a prescindere.
> che cazzo fai tu nella vita? io tradisco! tu? io l'elettricista!


Se la donna di Danny fosse stata single, per me quello non se lo sarebbe filato di striscio.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Però mi riesce solo con gli amici... Dei tradimenti subiti io non voglio sapere proprio un cazzo di niente, zero, non voglio sapere nemmeno se è successo, voglio vivere nella mia beata ignoranza. I dettagli mi fanno letteralmente diventare matta, ossessiva, malata. Il mio ex invece voleva sapere tutto tutti, mi faceva il terzo grado, anche per mesi, si fissava su dettagli che manco mi ricordavo. Io la trovavo una cosa malata e maniacale e non l'ho mai capita


Figurati io!
Poi non mi interessa neppure, sapere particolari intimi non mi cambia niente.
Però questo scambio è la prova che tutti siamo diversi.


----------



## Pier Paolo Pini (21 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> fino a prova contraria sei venuto tu a rompere il cazzo
> nessuno ti ha nominato: che vuoi?


ti ho insultata? no? hai letto qualche insulto? non puoi perché ho scritto una mia OPINIONE senza insultare nessuno. cosa che tu hai fatto non appena hai potuto.
non ti ho nominata: che vuoi?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se la donna di Danny fosse stata single, per me quello non se lo sarebbe filato di striscio.


Io trovo interessante questa interpretazione.
Vuoi spiegarla meglio?


----------



## Tubarao (21 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> per una volta, non sono d accordo nella maniera piu assoluta....
> scusa...
> io penso che lei se lo sia rigirato come un coso per arrivare poi a dire quello che hai scritto tu....
> l ha convinto, se l e' giocata benissimo...
> ...


E non è la stessa cosa che detto io ?
Lei non vuole perdere Danny perchè è il tradito perfetto.


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche per me.
> Quindi le motivazioni (che non sono giustificazioni) che cerca Danny sono perfettamente legittime (non dico vere, è in cerca) e mi chiedo come possano altri decidere che non sono quelle reali.



Sì. è un ricerca indispensabile.
Il Conte ha detto delle cose vere su come "accade" il tradimento.
Ma non ha spiegato perché certe persone sono più inclini a tradire, o in certi periodi della vita alcune persone insospettabili lo fanno. Ecco, cercare di capire questo è forse, ma dico forse, un modo per evitare che si pongano le stesse condizioni perché il tradimento si ripeta.
Per questo ho detto che è meglio "sapere", anche se può far male.
Perché si ha modo e più strumenti per capire chi si ha di fronte.
E trarre le proprie deduzioni.
Ora, le mie deduzioni "attuali" sono frutto delle parole dette da mia moglie, delle bugie, delle confessioni, degli accadimenti, delle reazioni, di tutta una serie di comportamenti presente e del passato che sto cercando, anche presentandoli qui, di collegare, per arrivare a trovare una logica in tutto. Più cose so meglio è, ho più strumenti per valutare. Anche il racconto delle dimensioni del pene, che tanto ha turbato qualcuno, sono un modo per comprendere la cosa. Il modo di raccontarlo va interpretato. 
Sono consapevole che a una persona che ti dice "Ho bisogno di continue conferme perché sono insicura", non puoi dire solo "Se tradisci ancora ti lascio", perché tu saresti solo per lei il carceriere.
Sono consapevole che una persona così in questa fase della vita sta cullando una sua parte adolescente che è distruttiva, ma che irrompe e lascia in secondo piano la donna matura che finora ho conosciuto e apprezzato.
Bisogna trovare il modo perché quella parte adolescente cresca. E che la parte matura sia più forte e auspicata.
E' un lavoro enorme anche per uno psicologo, figuriamoci per un marito, che è pure, affettivamente, parte in causa.
Infatti il condizionale è d'obbligo in tutta la vicenda. 
Sono consapevole che non vi è nulla di certo ma neppure di facile. E che basta poco perché quanto si è costruito finora crolli.
Lei ha lasciato lui, ha messo da parte la passione, ha scelto me, e io sono nell'imbarazzante situazione di dover dimostrare che ha fatto la scelta migliore. Pure questo, credetemi, è difficile.
Non posso controllarla troppo o fare il poliziotto in maniera palese: la indurrei solo alla fuga.
Ecco, facile dire su questo forum "Minacciala, fai l'uomo"... 
certo, bastasse solo questo, il forum si sarebbe esaurito alla prima pagina.
In realtà siamo un pochino più complicati...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Febbraio 2014)

Pier Paolo Pini ha detto:


> ti ho insultata? no? hai letto qualche insulto? non puoi perché ho scritto una mia OPINIONE senza insultare nessuno. cosa che tu hai fatto non appena hai potuto.
> non ti ho nominata: che vuoi?



insulti l'intelligenza di chiunque con la tua sola presenza
i soldi per il forum a chi di dovere, oppure levati dalle palle


----------



## Caciottina (21 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Però mi riesce solo con gli amici... Dei tradimenti subiti io non voglio sapere proprio un cazzo di niente, zero, non voglio sapere nemmeno se è successo, voglio vivere nella mia beata ignoranza. I dettagli mi fanno letteralmente diventare matta, ossessiva, malata. Il mio ex invece voleva sapere tutto tutti, mi faceva il terzo grado, anche per mesi, si fissava su dettagli che manco mi ricordavo. Io la trovavo una cosa malata e maniacale e non l'ho mai capita


forse, dico forse, chi vuol sapere tutti i dettagli del tradimento subito lo fa per mettere alla prova il traditore sulla verita....
a quel punto sei gia stata privata della verita, e allora e' come se spasmodicamente la ricercassi, anche quella piu cruda e cattiva...

oltre al fatto che si fa anche per rpocurarsi un ulyeriore dolore, forse per mettersi alla prova noi stessi a quel punto...
non so...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Figurati io!
> Poi non mi interessa neppure, sapere particolari intimi non mi cambia niente.
> Però questo scambio è la prova che tutti siamo diversi.


Ricordalo come premessa 
quando parli di certe cose con il si impersonale.

Hai detto bene
non può funzionare perchè siamo tutti diversi
o facciamo tutti dei versi

Il si impersonale
Funziona solo nei regimi.

O in classe no?
In classe si sta seduti
si sta in silenzio
si fa quello che dice la maestra.

Ma un forum non è una aula scolastica.

Anche se i somari ci stanno no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (21 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E non è la stessa cosa che detto io ?
> Lei non vuole perdere Danny perchè è il tradito perfetto.



scusa, avevo capito che intendessi che non lo volelva perdere perche provava ancora qualche sentimento (malato)
pardon


----------



## Carola (21 Febbraio 2014)

Sempre tradim e' però
Sempre una ricerca 
Di evasione di attenzioni di valutare proprio potere seduttivo ,di pisello di passera

Io ho capito cosa cercavo ed è sulle mie gente che adesso voglio stare

Alla loth o Tebe non mi riesce o forse riuscirebbe x un paio di volte non so
Quello uomo comunque la testa mi aveva rapito

La mia collega mi dice sempre che se fosse al posto mio tromberebbe a dx e manca e che non apprezzò / uitilizzociò che la natura mi ha dato


Lei 56 anni separata incazzata con il genere maschile a palletttttoni


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> forse, dico forse, chi vuol sapere tutti i dettagli del tradimento subito lo fa per mettere alla prova il traditore sulla verita....
> a quel punto sei gia stata privata della verita, e allora e' come se spasmodicamente la ricercassi, anche quella piu cruda e cattiva...
> 
> oltre al fatto che si fa anche per rpocurarsi un ulyeriore dolore, forse per mettersi alla prova noi stessi a quel punto...
> non so...


C'è chi cerca il disgusto attraverso i particolari sessuali-fisici.
A me basta la doppiezza a provocare disgusto.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> forse, dico forse, chi vuol sapere tutti i dettagli del tradimento subito lo fa per mettere alla prova il traditore sulla verita....
> a quel punto sei gia stata privata della verita, e allora e' come se spasmodicamente la ricercassi, anche quella piu cruda e cattiva...
> 
> oltre al fatto che si fa anche per rpocurarsi un ulyeriore dolore, forse per mettersi alla prova noi stessi a quel punto...
> non so...


Io non so come si possa comunque.
Non riuscirei mai a dire i dettagli.
Semplicemente perchè non me li ricordo.

Se io chiudo gli occhi e mi concentro a pensare a me e loro in certi frangenti
Mi vengono solo delle serie di immagini scomposte...

Ma non mi è mai capitato di dover dire...
Ti ricordi che ti dissi che avevo un impegno di lavoro a Milano?
Invece sono andato a pranzo con una del forum.

No non mi è capitato mai...

Piuttosto mi è capitato
Ehi quadro antico ti ricordi quella?
Ma sai che è proprio doppia come le medaglie?

E lei...
Che ti avevo detto io?
Sei scemo tu a darle retta eh?


----------



## Pier Paolo Pini (21 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se la donna di Danny fosse stata single, per me quello non se lo sarebbe filato di striscio.


potresti (se un evento ha una probabilità di 1 1 su un miliardo quell'evento si potrebbe presentare non è impossibile) anche aver ragione. ma stai tirando ad indovinare alla 'ndo cojo cojo perché non vi è nessun indicatore che può fare minimamente pensare a questo. indi  per me sembra una tesi assurda basata sul nulla. e direi che questo non è da te.


----------



## Carola (21 Febbraio 2014)

Sulle mie gambe intendevo dire


----------



## Caciottina (21 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'è chi cerca il disgusto attraverso i particolari sessuali-fisici.
> A me basta la doppiezza a provocare disgusto.


si anche questo ha senso.....anche a me disgusterebbe anche solo la cosa in se.....ma sono sicura che chiedere ogni singolo minimo particolare, anche i dettagli del rapporto orale...tutto vorrei sapere.....e poi vomitare possibilmente....ma dovrei riempirmi prima di rimettere


----------



## contepinceton (21 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'è chi cerca il disgusto attraverso i particolari sessuali-fisici.
> A me basta la doppiezza a provocare disgusto.


A me la doppiezza fa sorridere
e lo considero un tratto certo e comune
dell'uman genere.

Per questo quella volta Cristo disse chi è senza peccato scagli la prima pietra.
Sapeva che nessuno era senza peccato.

Il problema è che noi vediamo sempre e solo le mancanze degli altri, 
MAI le nostre.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Febbraio 2014)

Pier Paolo Pini ha detto:


> potresti (se un evento ha una probabilità di 1 1 su un miliardo quell'evento si potrebbe presentare non è impossibile) anche aver ragione. ma stai tirando ad indovinare alla 'ndo cojo cojo perché non vi è nessun indicatore che può fare minimamente pensare a questo. indi  per me sembra una tesi assurda basata sul nulla. e direi che questo non è da te.


ciao tu, non so chi sei....
non e' vero...ne abbiamo di elemnti.....(non sto dicendo che tuba ha ragione di dire quel che dice) ma non e' basato sul nulla....con danny ci si parla da tanto tempo e per tanto tempo


----------



## Spider (21 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> insulti l'intelligenza di chiunque con la tua sola presenza
> *i soldi per il forum a chi di dovere,* oppure levati dalle palle



attenzione...
sento già odor di ghigliottina.
se ci si mettono i soldi... non ci si mettono i diritti, 
per di più individuali.
il forum cosi parte male e farà una brutta fine.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io non so come si possa comunque.
> Non riuscirei mai a dire i dettagli.
> Semplicemente perchè non me li ricordo.
> 
> ...


conte, ma il tuo quadro lo sai che la tradisci...io intendevo un tradimento insospetatto.....


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se la donna di Danny fosse stata single, per me quello non se lo sarebbe filato di striscio.


Interessante tesi.
Me lo chiedevo anch'io qualche giorno fa.
Lei ha sempre detto che le piaceva di più la situazione che la persona.
Tutta la situazione, dalla parte "oscura", del motel, delle telefonate di nascosto, tutti i segreti celati.
Che ha recitato con lui una parte diversa di se stessa, si è presentata diversamente da come è.
Riesci a approfondirla?


----------



## Pier Paolo Pini (21 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> insulti l'intelligenza di chiunque con la tua sola presenza
> i soldi per il forum a chi di dovere, oppure levati dalle palle


aspetto che tu lo dica a tutte le altre migliaia di iscritti a questo forum che non fanno parte della trentina di persone che tireranno fuori i soldi.

lo sapevo che si sarebbero fatte grasse risate e aspetto con impazienza:mrgreen:
e rivogliti a me con educazione, che tu a me potresti (e dico potresti perché puoi implicherebbe una possibilità anche se remota che l'episodio possa accadere) solo sucarmelo. con io disprezzo ovviamente
e adesso mollami


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *In questa fase sarà un modo per lui di prendersi cura di sé. *Cercare di capire è un modo per dominare il disorientamento che comporta il tradimento inaspettato e insospettabile subito.
> E' un po' come se Lothar si innamorasse; perderebbe le notti per cercare di capire perché :carneval:


no, non lo credo, credo invece nella frase successiva.
Lui sta cercando di portare ad un livello comprensibile ed accettabile qualcosa che è fuori dai suoi parametri di comprensione ed accettazione(diversamente non sarebbe fedele, diversamente non sarebbe qui, diversamente non avrebbe pensato all'inizio di poter gestire la cosa, diversamente non avrebbe creduto all'inizio che sarebbe stato un fuoco di paglia).
Questo è un giochino pericoloso, perchè, dopo aver perso un grosso punto di riferimento, ti porta a spostare altri paletti pur di restarci dentro.
Non parlo mica in via teorica, roba provata sulla mia pelle.
A lui PARE di esercitare un controllo sulla situazione.
Invece ha i piedi su una frana in movimento, secondo me.
O comunque c'è una grossa percentuale di probabilità che sia su una frana in movimento.
Per questo gli ripeto di avere cura di sè... non di lei, o perlomeno dovrebbe avere cura maggiormente di sè.
Perchè una cosa hanno in comune tutti i tradimenti: la menzogna e la certezza che la menzogna reggerà.
Su questo non ci piove.
Dove finiscano le menzogne di sua moglie... Danny *adesso* non può saperlo *con certezza.
*Quindi... meglio che si pari il culo.
mi si scusi il francesismo.E che... in un angolino, tenga sempre aperta la mente alla possibilità di aver preso fiaschi per lanterne.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> conte, ma il tuo quadro lo sai che la tradisci...io intendevo un tradimento insospetatto.....


MAI TRADITA.
MAI.

Mai fatto mistero di niente.

Ecco perchè lei non chiede i particolari, perchè io anticipo sempre quello che ho da dire.

Mai detto a lei na roba per un'altra. MAI.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> MAI TRADITA.
> MAI.
> 
> Mai fatto mistero di niente.
> ...


hai capito benissimo quello che volevo dire....


----------



## Pier Paolo Pini (21 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ciao tu, non so chi sei....
> non e' vero...ne abbiamo di elemnti.....(non sto dicendo che tuba ha ragione di dire quel che dice) ma non e' basato sul nulla....con danny ci si parla da tanto tempo e per tanto tempo


eh no...quindi se io parlo del tempo col mio vicino di casa siccome lo faccio posso dire che a casa sua comanda la suocera?no non posso farlo. detto questo se tubarao ha parlato con la moglie di danny dell'argomento allora c'ha ragione.


----------



## Spider (21 Febbraio 2014)

Pier Paolo Pini ha detto:


> aspetto che tu lo dica a tutte le altre migliaia di iscritti a questo forum che non fanno parte della trentina di persone che tireranno fuori i soldi.
> 
> lo sapevo che si sarebbero fatte grasse risate e aspetto con impazienza:mrgreen:
> e rivogliti a me con educazione, che tu a me potresti (e dico potresti perché puoi implicherebbe una possibilità anche se remota che l'episodio possa accadere) solo sucarmelo. con io disprezzo ovviamente
> e adesso mollami


sento odore di... MerKel!!!


----------



## Tubarao (21 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io trovo interessante questa interpretazione.
> Vuoi spiegarla meglio?


La spiega molto bene Alberto Moravia in quel libro che ho consigliato a Danny.

C'è un dialogo fra padre, vedovo, e figlio in cui si parla della madre.

Lei era una traditrice seriale anche molto sfacciata. Non si preoccupava di provocare altri uomini in presenza del marito (equivalente - moglie di Danny che parla senza problemi degli attributi maschili dell'altro), ma traeva enorme piacere nell'escludere il marito. Questo pezzo di vita è mio, e tu ne sei escluso, sai che scopo in giro, ma ti è precluso sapere chi, come, dove, e quando. E la goduria maggiore, per lei, è rimarcare, con metodi abbastanza maldestri tra l'altro, questo fattore al marito. Non ti nascondo che mi scopo altri ma il mio godimento è accresciuto di parecchio nell'escluderti dalla mia vita parallela. E infatti nel romanzo, il protagonista maschile, sconvolge la moglie quando agevola l'incontro con un suo amante. Non è più escluso. E quindi per la moglie la scopare con l'altro diventa un mero fatto fisico, non appagante quanto un tradimento.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Febbraio 2014)

Pier Paolo Pini ha detto:


> eh no...quindi se io parlo del tempo col mio vicino di casa siccome lo faccio posso dire che a casa sua comanda la suocera?no non posso farlo. detto questo se tubarao ha parlato con la moglie di danny dell'argomento allora c'ha ragione.


ma senti, vai a leggere anche l altro DDD aperto da danny.....avrai anche tu i tuoi elementi....e ce ne sono....
non e' tutto qui...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> sento odore di... MerKel!!!


Pensa che vita di merda
Doversi sempre rifare un nick diverso.

Non riuscire ad avere un'identità.

Reietto dall'universo.

E mai che capisca questo:

"FOrse sbaglio qualcosa nel come mi pongo in quella comunità virtuale".

No mai...


----------



## Pier Paolo Pini (21 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> sento odore di... MerKel!!!


ah ciccio. l'ho scritto già due orette fa..stai indietro:mrgreen:


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, non lo credo, credo invece nella frase successiva.
> Lui sta cercando di portare ad un livello comprensibile ed accettabile qualcosa che è fuori dai suoi parametri di comprensione ed accettazione(diversamente non sarebbe fedele, diversamente non sarebbe qui, diversamente non avrebbe pensato all'inizio di poter gestire la cosa, diversamente non avrebbe creduto all'inizio che sarebbe stato un fuoco di paglia).
> Questo è un giochino pericoloso, perchè, dopo aver perso un grosso punto di riferimento, ti porta a spostare altri paletti pur di restarci dentro.
> Non parlo mica in via teorica, roba provata sulla mia pelle.
> ...


Assolutamente sì per quello sottolineato, no per il neretto. Condivido il resto.


----------



## tullio (21 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E' cambiato l'atteggiamento nei miei confronti.
> Prima mi voleva lontano per farsi i cazzi suoi.
> Ora mi vuole vicino per uscirne fuori.
> Questa cosa ha un diverso valore propositivo.
> ...


Non ricordo, Danny, tutta la tua vicenda. Ricordo solo che mi aveva colpito. Potrei dire, pertanto, fesserie. In questo caso scusami e lascia perdere. 
La questione centrale è: la ami davvero? Se la risposta è positiva allora è necessario ingoiare tutto. Palle, non palle, dignità, non dignità... se la ami devi salvare quel che resta, poco o tanto che sia. Non so cosa abbia lei per la testa, possibile che sia un'astuta calcolatrice, possibile però anche che sia smarrita quanto te. Accettare tutto, ingoiare, non significa passare sopra tutto. Ci saranno notti in cui ti rivolterai nel letto, con un dolore lancinante al fianco. Ci saranno parole che non potrai dire e rabbia che terrai dentro, a soffrire, senza poterla tirar fuori. Ci saranno momenti in cui non ce la farai e saranno allora liti in cui chi è nel giusto non per questo ha ragione. Ogni scelta porta con se una parte di nulla, che continua a pesare nella vita. IL nulla che non c'è più, le possibilità smarrite, peseranno sui tuoi sentimenti, sul tuo vivere. Si può amare ed odiare insieme, amare e non avere fiducia, amare e star male. Ma abbandonare la donna che ami, per quanta ragione tu possa avere, per quanto lei s lo possa esser meritato, sarebbe mille volte peggio. E non non te lo perdoneresti. Trovarsi solo nel letto, o anche con qualcuno di cui in fondo non ti importa, e pensare a lei lontana sarebbe orribile.
Lei ti ama? Sarà che io ho già troppi problemi a capire i miei di sentimenti, che non credo potrei mai avere la certezza su quelli degli altri. Se sei come me non lo saprai mai. Forse in questo momento non lo sa nemmeno lei. Anche questo, per quanto sgradevole, non è un motivo sufficiente per chiudere tutto.
Non la ami più? Allora chiudi. Ora, non domani, non dopodomani, ora. Non hai motivi di ingannarla. Hai sperimentato quan to sia orribile essere ingannati: non farlo a tua volta. Non prenderla in giro. I problemi pratici si riolveranno da soli. Compresi tutti quelli dei figli. Il mondo continua a girare tutti i giorni. 
Non sai se la ami? Prenditi tempo. Senza fretta. E non fartene mettere. Dove sta scritto che devi decidere entro una settimana o un mese o un anno? Lascia perdere l'orgoglio, la dignità, il rispetto... se fai una fesseria li perderesti tutti. Prendi il tuo tempo. Hai il dovere di salvarti: non per te stesso ma perché non vivi solo. Hai una responsabilità verso te stesso e poiché sei uno che non scappa allora te la devi riconoscere. Prova a vedere come va. E' impossibile vivere senza attese: vedere come va non significa far finta di nulla; significa accettare, con te stesso, il fatto che devi capire cosa hai dentro. Tira avanti: come va va; non hai responsabilita per questo. Non sei tu che ha sbagliato. Se capisci tra un anno che non va allora chiuderai tra un anno: non devi rendere conto a nessuno di questo. Se capisci invece tra un anno che sei innamorato allora... non sarà un anno perso.


----------



## Spider (21 Febbraio 2014)

Pier Paolo Pini ha detto:


> ah ciccio. l'ho scritto già due orette fa..stai indietro:mrgreen:


io lavoro, bello.
mica come te che due ore fa stavi già qui sopra.


----------



## Spider (21 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pensa che vita di merda
> Doversi sempre rifare un nick diverso.
> 
> Non riuscire ad avere un'identità.
> ...


però, ho sentito pure l'odore di ghigliottina.
come la mettiamo?
facciamo un altra cordata spazza- utente,
 come lo fu tanti anni fà?


----------



## Pier Paolo Pini (21 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pensa che vita di merda
> Doversi sempre rifare un nick diverso.
> 
> Non riuscire ad avere un'identità.
> ...


che patetico che sei....
io non sono andato a leccare il culo all'amministrTORE COME HAI FATTO SEMPRE...MEGLIO REIETTO CHE UNO CHE SI Prostra come te. reietto da chi poi....come se questo fosse l'universo sul serio. è il tuo universo perché fuori di qui ti vedono per quello che sei un nanerottolo da 2 soldi che strimpella per 2 personcine alla volta. fai proprio pena.


----------



## Pier Paolo Pini (21 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> io lavoro, bello.
> mica come te che due ore fa stavi già qui sopra.


io sono a casa ammalato, altrimenti manco ora ci stavo qui mentre tu stavi a scrivere. detto questo ma la faccina l'hai vista o l'hai saltata a piè pari?


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Non ricordo, Danny, tutta la tua vicenda. Ricordo solo che mi aveva colpito. Potrei dire, pertanto, fesserie. In questo caso scusami e lascia perdere.
> La questione centrale è: *la ami davvero*? Se la risposta è positiva allora è necessario ingoiare tutto. Palle, non palle, dignità, non dignità... se la ami devi salvare quel che resta, poco o tanto che sia. Non so cosa abbia lei per la testa, possibile che sia un'astuta calcolatrice, possibile però anche che sia smarrita quanto te. Accettare tutto, ingoiare, non significa passare sopra tutto. Ci saranno notti in cui ti rivolterai nel letto, con un dolore lancinante al fianco. Ci saranno parole che non potrai dire e rabbia che terrai dentro, a soffrire, senza poterla tirar fuori. Ci saranno momenti in cui non ce la farai e saranno allora liti in cui chi è nel giusto non per questo ha ragione. Ogni scelta porta con se una parte di nulla, che continua a pesare nella vita. IL nulla che non c'è più, le possibilità smarrite, peseranno sui tuoi sentimenti, sul tuo vivere. Si può amare ed odiare insieme, amare e non avere fiducia, amare e star male. Ma abbandonare la donna che ami, per quanta ragione tu possa avere, per quanto lei s lo possa esser meritato, sarebbe mille volte peggio. E non non te lo perdoneresti. Trovarsi solo nel letto, o anche con qualcuno di cui in fondo non ti importa, e pensare a lei lontana sarebbe orribile.
> Lei ti ama? Sarà che io ho già troppi problemi a capire i miei di sentimenti, che non credo potrei mai avere la certezza su quelli degli altri. Se sei come me non lo saprai mai. Forse in questo momento non lo sa nemmeno lei. Anche questo, per quanto sgradevole, non è un motivo sufficiente per chiudere tutto.


Sì.


----------



## Spider (21 Febbraio 2014)

Pier Paolo Pini ha detto:


> io sono a casa ammalato, altrimenti manco ora ci stavo qui mentre tu stavi a scrivere. detto questo ma la faccina l'hai vista o l'hai saltata a piè pari?


l'ho vista, l'ho vista...


----------



## Pier Paolo Pini (21 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> l'ho vista, l'ho vista...


e allora se l'hai vista che mi rispondi inacidito?


----------



## Spider (21 Febbraio 2014)

Pier Paolo Pini ha detto:


> e allora se l'hai vista che mi rispondi inacidito?


ma no, che inacidito...
ancora mi ricordo quelle magnifiche tettone!!!
sai che mi veniva duro solo a guardarle?


----------



## Pier Paolo Pini (21 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma no, che inacidito...
> ancora mi ricordo quelle magnifiche tettone!!!
> sai che mi veniva duro solo a guardarle?


si vabbè ma che schifo!!!!


----------



## Spider (21 Febbraio 2014)

Pier Paolo Pini ha detto:


> si vabbè ma che schifo!!!!


gli insondabili poteri degli avatarri!!!!!


----------



## Pier Paolo Pini (21 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> gli insondabili poteri degli avatarri!!!!!


ripensandoci:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (21 Febbraio 2014)

Pier Paolo Pini ha detto:


> ripensandoci:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


in effetti...
un suo perchè... ci sta.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> attenzione...
> sento già odor di ghigliottina.
> se ci si mettono i soldi... *non ci si mettono i diritti, *
> per di più individuali.
> il forum cosi parte male e farà una brutta fine.



assolutamente no


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Febbraio 2014)

Pier Paolo Pini ha detto:


> aspetto che tu lo dica a tutte le altre migliaia di iscritti a questo forum che non fanno parte della trentina di persone che tireranno fuori i soldi.
> 
> lo sapevo che si sarebbero fatte grasse risate e aspetto con impazienza:mrgreen:
> e rivogliti a me con educazione, che tu a me potresti (e dico potresti perché puoi implicherebbe una possibilità anche se remota che l'episodio possa accadere) *solo sucarmelo.* con io disprezzo ovviamente
> e adesso mollami



piccolo com'è?

:bleah::bleah::bleah::bleah::bleah:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> però, ho sentito pure l'odore di ghigliottina.
> come la mettiamo?
> facciamo un altra cordata spazza- utente,
> come lo fu tanti anni fà?


nessuna cordata spazza utente.
esercito un mio diritto come l'ha fatto lui per tanto tempo


----------



## Pier Paolo Pini (21 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> piccolo com'è?
> 
> :bleah::bleah::bleah::bleah::bleah:


sufficiente per riempirti quella bocca di merda che ti ritrovi e soffocarti:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (21 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Interessante tesi.
> Me lo chiedevo anch'io qualche giorno fa.
> Lei ha sempre detto che le piaceva di più la situazione che la persona.
> Tutta la situazione, dalla parte "oscura", del motel, delle telefonate di nascosto, tutti i segreti celati.
> ...


Vorrei avere capacità d'espressione adatte per poterlo fare come si deve, ma purtroppo non ce l'ho.

Provo a riassumere con una semplice frase riassuntiva ma non esaustiva.

Facendo sesso si gode.
Alcuni (non generalizziamo), facendo sesso tradendo qualcuno, godono molto di più.

A tua moglie il primo tipo di godimento non mancava.
Ha scoperto il secondo.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Febbraio 2014)

*ellamadonna*

ma che e'?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Febbraio 2014)

Pier Paolo Pini ha detto:


> sufficiente per riempirti quella bocca di merda che ti ritrovi e soffocarti:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


rosica, coglione


----------



## Pier Paolo Pini (21 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> nessuna cordata spazza utente.
> esercito un mio diritto come l'ha fatto lui per tanto tempo


e quale sarebbe il tuo diritto. estorcermi dei soldi per poter stare qui?
*AAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
*


----------



## Pier Paolo Pini (21 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> rosica, coglione


SAREBBE SIMPATICO CHE AMPLIASSI IL CONCETTO. LA dialettica non ti manca. per cosa starei rosicando di grazia?
e non otterrò risposta perché la signora crede che rosichi solo perché lei lo scrive. non è la stessa cosa come quanto ti scrivo troietta da due soldi che è una cosa vera


----------



## free (21 Febbraio 2014)

Pier Paolo Pini ha detto:


> e quale sarebbe il tuo diritto. estorcermi dei soldi per poter stare qui?
> *AAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
> *



non complicare inutilmente le cose, chi vuole li mette, chi non vuole no

detto da una che non partecipa


----------



## Caciottina (21 Febbraio 2014)

*chi mi aiuta un secondo con excel???*

aiuto vi prego...da quando =-0-0 da 1????????


----------



## Pier Paolo Pini (21 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> non complicare inutilmente le cose, chi vuole li mette, chi non vuole no
> 
> detto da una che non partecipa


io non complico niente. lei mi ha scritto:"coglione, tira fuori i soldi oppure levati dalle palle" . e IO starei complicando qualcosa?
premettendo che fino ad allora non l'avevo calcolata, nominata né cacata di striscio. presumo quindi che hai quotato me e volevi rispondere a lei


----------



## Tubarao (21 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> aiuto vi prego...da quando =-0-0 da 1????????


provato ora....a me ritorna 0.

Formato della cella ?


----------



## zanna (21 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> aiuto vi prego...da quando =-0-0 da 1????????


Da sempre ... sono i primi rudimenti di somma algebrica :risata::risata::risata:


----------



## free (21 Febbraio 2014)

Pier Paolo Pini ha detto:


> io non complico niente. lei mi ha scritto:"coglione, tira fuori i soldi oppure levati dalle palle" . e IO starei complicando qualcosa?
> premettendo che fino ad allora non l'avevo calcolata, nominata né cacata di striscio. presumo quindi che hai quotato me e volevi rispondere a lei



no, mi riferivo all'estorcere soldi, che secondo me è un voler complicare
ne convieni?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> aiuto vi prego...da quando =-0-0 da 1????????


ma che funzione usi?


----------



## Caciottina (21 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> provato ora....a me ritorna 0.
> 
> Formato della cella ?


no sono 3 sezioni...
una per la ledger
una per la subledger e la terza per la differenza tra le due....
sulle prima due sezioni ho una lista di depositi e gli income.....
ne prendo uno a caso:

sezione 1: 600,286.93
sezione due: 600,286.93

sezione 3 (diff) : (0.00)

stessa cosa per una ltro deposito, la diff e' (0.00)

solo che poi quando faccio la sum di tutti gli zeri delle differenze, quando seleziono i due (0.00)
mi da (0.01)

perche??????

cmq il format e' numerico con decimali a 2


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no sono 3 sezioni...
> una per la ledger
> una per la subledger e la terza per la differenza tra le due....
> sulle prima due sezioni ho una lista di depositi e gli income.....
> ...


non tutti i format, controlla, ti da 1 perchè arrotonda quando metti il totale in quello con 2 decimali


----------



## Pier Paolo Pini (21 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> no, mi riferivo all'estorcere soldi, che secondo me è un voler complicare
> ne convieni?


estorcere significa chiedere soldi a condizione che. lei questo ha fatto quindi si. tentativo (stupido, sui generis, inutile e patetico) di estorsione


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vorrei avere capacità d'espressione adatte per poterlo fare come si deve, ma purtroppo non ce l'ho.
> 
> Provo a riassumere con una semplice frase riassuntiva ma non esaustiva.
> 
> ...


Uhm... più che solo il sesso vedrei il godimento in tutta la situazione.
E' sicuramente estremamente eccitante una relazione clandestina per la parte del "torbido".
Uso una espressione che ha usato lei.
C'è chi gode e si eccita anche nel fare cose di cui si vergogna o nel recitare la parte dell'amante o della puttana, e anche nell'assumente questo ruolo davanti al marito.
Ci sta, come visione, come parte di un tutto più complesso.
Salvo poi emergere dal sogno e trovarsi il parabrezza in frantumi (come ha detto il Conte), e lì cominci a fare i tuoi ragionamenti e i tuoi calcoli e a tornare a una dimensione più consueta e meno rischiosa.


----------



## Tubarao (21 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non tutti i format, controlla, ti da 1 perchè arrotonda quando metti il totale in quello con 2 decimali


Exactly. Questione di arrotondamenti.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non tutti i format, controlla, ti da 1 perchè arrotonda quando metti il totale in quello con 2 decimali


potrebbe essere che non sono numeri manualmente immessi quelli delle prime due sezioni.....sono formule bastae su piu tabs....
pero il numero si ferma ai due decimlai....ma potrebbe essere che magari nella realta (perche se clicco sulla cell ovviamente vedo solo la forumla) i due numeri 600,286.93 sia stati arrotondati? ma leggendoli sembrano uguali pero che ne so, uno dei due invece di finire con .93 e' .936 per esempio?

ma in quel caso non posso levarmi sto 0.01 di mezzo


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non tutti i format, controlla, ti da 1 perchè arrotonda quando metti il totale in quello con 2 decimali


ok: porta tutti i campi a 3 decimali e capisci subito.
Il numero di decimali è 2, quindi ti fa VEDERE l'arrotondamento, ma i decimali con i quali fa il calcolo sono > 2, per forza.
per cui se nella prima hai 0,004 vedi 0,00 e nella seconda hai 0,004 vedi 0,00  il totale viene 0,01


----------



## Pier Paolo Pini (21 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm... più che solo il sesso vedrei il godimento in tutta la situazione.
> E' sicuramente estremamente eccitante una relazione clandestina per la parte del "torbido".
> Uso una espressione che ha usato lei.
> C'è chi gode e si eccita anche nel fare cose di cui si vergogna o nel recitare la parte dell'amante o della puttana, e anche nell'assumente questo ruolo davanti al marito.
> ...


tuba aveva ragione quindi.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Da sempre ... sono i primi rudimenti di somma algebrica :risata::risata::risata:



:calcio:non prendere in giro mai più la mia figliosa, o per la barba di quel cornutazzo di Odino ti faccio rimangiare tutto in tutte le salse della lingua mondiale, la mia! l'unica, la vera, quella del cemento, staciolla va!


----------



## Tubarao (21 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm... più che solo il sesso vedrei il godimento in tutta la situazione.
> E' sicuramente estremamente eccitante una relazione clandestina per la parte del "torbido".
> Uso una espressione che ha usato lei.
> C'è chi gode e si eccita anche nel fare cose di cui si vergogna o nel recitare la parte dell'amante o della puttana, e anche nell'assumente questo ruolo davanti al marito.
> ...


Esiste pure chi emergendo dal sogno e trovandosi con il parabrezza in frantumi, cominci a fare ragionamenti per industrializzare il processo, renderlo meno rischioso e più produttivo, onde evitare altri parabrezza rotti.

Tua moglie sta facendo proprio questo. Si sta facendo i suoi calcoli e ragionamenti per continuare a stare nel "torbido" ed evitare altri parabrezza rotti.


----------



## free (21 Febbraio 2014)

Pier Paolo Pini ha detto:


> *estorcere significa chiedere soldi a condizione che.* lei questo ha fatto quindi si. tentativo (stupido, sui generis, inutile e patetico) di estorsione



questo è un modo alquanto edulcorato per definire l'estorsione

...dimenticavo: ne convieni?


----------



## Pier Paolo Pini (21 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> questo è un modo alquanto edulcorato per definire l'estorsione


certo. mica ho detto che è un metodo che può riuscire. però è sicuramente un metodo mafioso, estorsivo ecc...
PATETICO ne convengo. tanto da non doverlo sottolineare, ne convengo. ma siccome io sono uno stronzo (mai quanto la signora, precisiamo) quello per cui posso convenire passa in secondo piano se mi si insulta. detto questo direi che insultare la signora e i suoi comportamenti per interposta persona non mi va (adesso e solo adesso) ergo la finirei qua (per adesso e solo adesso):up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Esiste pure chi emergendo dal sogno e trovandosi con il parabrezza in frantumi, cominci a fare ragionamenti per industrializzare il processo, renderlo meno rischioso e più produttivo, onde evitare altri parabrezza rotti.
> 
> Tua moglie sta facendo proprio questo. *Si sta facendo i suoi calcoli e ragionamenti per continuare a stare nel "torbido" ed evitare altri parabrezza rotti*.


ecco, era questo da cui cercavo di mettere in guardia Danny.


----------



## Diletta (21 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm... più che solo il sesso vedrei il godimento in tutta la situazione.
> E' sicuramente estremamente eccitante una relazione clandestina per la parte del "torbido".
> Uso una espressione che ha usato lei.
> C'è chi gode e si eccita anche nel fare cose di cui si vergogna o nel recitare la parte dell'amante o della puttana, e anche nell'assumente questo ruolo davanti al marito.
> ...


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> ahha te ne sei accorta pure tu?a danny basta scrivergli quello che gli fa comodo che scodinzola...


Mah sul post di zod io scodinzolerei per nulla....


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2014)

*Si*



Spider ha detto:


> io lavoro, bello.
> mica come te che due ore fa stavi già qui sopra.


E dovresti lavorare un pò meno visto quello che combina tua moglie demente...!:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Mia moglie ha un problema, io ho un problema.
> Alla base di questi problemi ci son delle ragioni, e come conseguenze ci sono delle azioni.
> La nostra volontà è sempre condizionata, dalle ansie, dalle esperienze, dalle fobie, dai traumi, dalla nostra esperienza e maturità affettiva.
> Capire un po' di più noi stessi può aiutare non poco a stare bene.


Guarda che secondo job il problema di tua moglie è essere incapace... Lo ringrazi mah :singleeye:


----------



## disincantata (21 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se la donna di Danny fosse stata single, per me quello non se lo sarebbe filato di striscio.



Pure la troia di mio marito non l'avrebbe preso di mira se fosse stato libero. Il bello per certi è proprio scoparsi qualcuno occupatissimo.

Solo cosi si sentono 'importanti' per qualcuno, essere prescelti, più belli, irresistibili rispetto a.....


----------



## Tubarao (21 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Pure la troia di mio marito non l'avrebbe preso di mira se fosse stato libero. Il bello per certi è proprio scoparsi qualcuno occupatissimo.
> 
> Solo cosi si sentono 'importanti' per qualcuno, essere prescelti, più belli, irresistibili rispetto a.....


Indubbiamente la fede al dito, per un certo tipo di persone, è una spinta niente male.

Ma nello specifico del discorso che stavamo facendo con Danny, si parlava della moglie. Sostenevo che se la signora, invece di essere la Signora Danny, fosse stata single, per me, ma è solo una mia sensazione, il tipo con cui è andata non se lo sarebbe filato per niente.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Indubbiamente la fede al dito, per un certo tipo di persone, è una spinta niente male.
> 
> Ma nello specifico del discorso che stavamo facendo con Danny, si parlava della moglie. Sostenevo che se la signora, invece di essere la Signora Danny, fosse stata single, per me, ma è solo una mia sensazione, il tipo con cui è andata non se lo sarebbe filato per niente.


Ma non è detto, su. Che poi pure con Danny facevano le foto di nudo o che, che poi sono le stesse che li ha poi mandato lei.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Febbraio 2014)

L





Nausicaa ha detto:


> Forse a te sembra che l'atteggiamento di Danny sia un "salvare ad ogni costo".
> 
> A me, per esempio, non appare così. Io lo vedo un "ci provo con tutte le mie forze fino a che penso serva a qualcosa. Con amore e convinto che la mia famiglia valga" ma senza escludere, si spera di no, una fine triste.
> 
> ...


Io invece vedo una moglie che si sta allontanando a grandi passi emotivamente da suo marito ...temo abbia iniziato un percorso di non ritorno  ..


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> non vuol dire nulla, non è detto che debba giocarlo. ognuno reagisce in maniera diversa al tradimento, anche io quando sono stata tradita la prima volta dal mio ex ce l'ho messa tutta per non gettare tutto nel cesso, anche calpestando il mio orgoglio, poi arrivi ad un punto in cui dici "ok. io co ho provato. stop." e li realizzi che è il momento di cambiare registro. ma ci devi arrivare, ti devi fare male. e quando la sofferenza ha toccato il fondo allora ti rialzi.


Su questo sono d'accordo


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Magari sta giocando a Peppa Scivolosa, e mentre tutti credono che lui abbia solo una brutta mano, in realtà sta cercando di fare cappotto.
> 
> La sua "strategia" ce l'ha in mente lui.
> 
> ...


Però abbiate pazienza ma qui state facendo i conto senza l'oste ... :singleeye: Ripeto non è che la moglie di danny sia incapace di intendere e di volere , e se lei decidesse che non vuole più danny , si può far. Poco se non esser civili e accettare A CHE le decisioni altrui


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma infatti hai fatto svariati errori il cui eco riverberà nella tua vita praticamente sempre. Quindi? Qui nessuno sta dicendo che la gente non possa sbagliare o non possa ragionare, quale che sia il motivo contingente, alla cazzo. Anzi. Quello che io sto dicendo, però, è che tra i due, Danny e la moglie, quello che sta ragionando alla cazzo è LUI, mica lei. Forse non è chiaro.


Ma infatti quella che sa perfettamente ciò che vuole a me sembra la moglie anzi mi sembra assolutamente concreta e chiara in ciò che vuole ... Ma da subito è non è che indori la pillola a danny anzi mi sembra sia sempre piuttosto chiara ( almeno da ciò che racconta lui ovvio che le deduzione le traggo da lui )


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Forse non è chiaro [2]: Danny sta soffrendo già e da un bel po'. E SOFFRIRA' per un bel pezzo ancora. Quale che sia il suo comportamento, peraltro.


Mi tocca quotarti pure ora comincio seriamente a preoccuparmi


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ok, ripeto. evidentemente Danny ha bisogno di arrivare al punto di non tollerare più questa cosa. ma non è che dandogli dell'ìmbecille o del cattivo genitore gli siamo d'aiuto


A me sembra che più che altro si dia dell'imbecille alla moglie a dire il vero :singleeye: Casomai danny non vuole realizzare la realtà della situazione ma qui si entra nel campo dell'illusione che chi è stato tradito conosce benissimo


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E vabbè. Se è così, lo capirà, alla fine. (sì sì lo so che E' così perchè hai ragione  )
> 
> Cmq il mio punto, prima, era rivolto non tanto a Danny quanto alla disquisizione sulle giustificazioni tramite temporanea infermità mentale.


L'infermità mentale è osa seria implicherebbe che la moglie di danny nemmeno della figlia si dovrebbe occupare quindi sarebbe meglio evitare di dare voce a certe stronzate ( scusa Nau non è rivolta a te ma al primo cioè Job che ha tirato fuori sta minchiate falloide:singleeye


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Danny diciamo non è stato baciato dal dono della sintesi.  ma se si ha la pazienza di scandagliare meglio quello che scrive,si nota che il dialogo c'è.    la moglie a suo dire è "tornata alla sua sobrietà"
> 
> Solo che gli dice anche che ha bisogno di sentirsi "amata" da qualcun altro.  Insomma ora c'è la quiete,ma la tempesta può ricominciare da un momento all'altro.
> 
> ...


Ma infatti è questo il punto non ha più l'amante ma sostiene che vuole sentirsi amata ergo l'amore di danny non basta ergo non è questione fisica ma mentale, di cuore , di sentimento ergo sarà strada ardua


----------



## disincantata (21 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A me sembra che più che altro si dia dell'imbecille alla moglie a dire il vero :singleeye: Casomai danny non vuole realizzare la realtà della situazione ma qui si entra nel campo dell'illusione che chi è stato tradito conosce benissimo



Tanto a posto con la testa non credo lo sia, la moglie di Danny, dal chiedergli il permesso per uscire con l'amico, a tutte le bugie raccontate dopo, al fatto che va a raccontare a Danny che quello ha fatto cilecca in motel, al fatto che mentre lui era disperato per il tradimento pensava a rifarsi il guardaroba ed andare due volte a settimana dal parrucchiere (e non navigano nell'oro), a dirgli in vacanza 'non ti amo', però non vuole separarsi, insomma tra i due mi sembra lei quella che deve chiarirsi le idee.

Lui ha sempre detto, dal primo momento, anche se era molto molto agitato al punto da far sembrare impossibile la storia, che avrebbe fatto di tutto per restare in famiglia, anche per la sua storia passata, le insicurezze, i problemi economici a cui andrebbero in conto e soprattutto per stare con la figlia, ho anche l'impressione che sua moglie non ci terrebbe molto  a tenersi da sola la figlia, impressione mia sia chiaro, per come lui l'ha sempre descritta.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tanto a posto con la testa non credo lo sia, la moglie di Danny, dal chiedergli il permesso per uscire con l'amico, a tutte le bugie raccontate dopo, al fatto che va a raccontare a Danny che quello ha fatto cilecca in motel, al fatto che mentre lui era disperato per il tradimento pensava a rifarsi il guardaroba ed andare due volte a settimana dal parrucchiere (e non navigano nell'oro), a dirgli in vacanza 'non ti amo', però non vuole separarsi, insomma tra i due mi sembra lei quella che deve chiarirsi le idee.
> 
> Lui ha sempre detto, dal primo momento, anche se era molto molto agitato al punto da far sembrare impossibile la storia, che avrebbe fatto di tutto per restare in famiglia, anche per la sua storia passata, le insicurezze, i problemi economici a cui andrebbero in conto e soprattutto per stare con la figlia, ho anche l'impressione che sua moglie non ci terrebbe molto  a tenersi da sola la figlia, impressione mia sia chiaro, per come lui l'ha sempre descritta.


Ma non è che se una si comporta così è fuori di testa,  può esser egoista ma non incapace di assumere decisioni, credo sia egoista ma quello l'ho notato anche da altri racconti di vita vissuta di danny.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma non è che se una si comporta così è fuori di testa,  può esser egoista ma non incapace di assumere decisioni, credo sia egoista ma quello l'ho notato anche da altri racconti di vita vissuta di danny.



My green


----------



## perplesso (21 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tanto a posto con la testa non credo lo sia, la moglie di Danny, dal chiedergli il permesso per uscire con l'amico, a tutte le bugie raccontate dopo, al fatto che va a raccontare a Danny che quello ha fatto cilecca in motel, al fatto che mentre lui era disperato per il tradimento pensava a rifarsi il guardaroba ed andare due volte a settimana dal parrucchiere (e non navigano nell'oro), a dirgli in vacanza 'non ti amo', però non vuole separarsi, insomma tra i due mi sembra lei quella che deve chiarirsi le idee.
> 
> Lui ha sempre detto, dal primo momento, anche se era molto molto agitato al punto da far sembrare impossibile la storia, che avrebbe fatto di tutto per restare in famiglia, anche per la sua storia passata, le insicurezze, i problemi economici a cui andrebbero in conto e soprattutto per stare con la figlia, ho anche l'impressione che sua moglie non ci terrebbe molto  a tenersi da sola la figlia, impressione mia sia chiaro, per come lui l'ha sempre descritta.


quindi 6 convinta anche tu che la moglie di Danny mai lascerebbe uno che le permette tutto questo senza sostanzialmente fiatare?


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> My green


:smile::smile: Anzi ti dirò di più la interpreto come una donna "viziata" dal marito ... Se fa i capricci lui la perdona  e la giustifica, sempre per  il quieto vivere e piano piano la situazione si complica


----------



## disincantata (21 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma non è che se una si comporta così è fuori di testa,  può esser egoista ma non incapace di assumere decisioni, credo sia egoista ma quello l'ho notato anche da altri racconti di vita vissuta di danny.



Bisognerebbe stabilire cosa significa essere fuori di testa.

Per me chiedere a marito/moglie quando si va d'accordo 'posso uscire con 'l'amico'', non è nella norma.
Come non è normale farsi scopare da tre contemporaneamente come prima esperienza, ne mai per me.

Andare a letto con le amiche.


Qualche problema da risolvere lei lo ha.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :smile::smile: Anzi ti dirò di più la interpreto come una donna "viziata" dal marito ... Se fa i capricci lui la perdona  e la giustifica, sempre per  il quieto vivere e piano piano la situazione si complica



Ti quoto in tutto.  Questa ci sta con la testa...eccome se ci sta....ce sottera a tutti quanti...... 
By the way...è pure furba e un po stronza....anzi sadica...dopo la cosa del pisellone del ganzo....
Pero è pure incoscente.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe stabilire cosa significa essere fuori di testa.
> 
> Per me chiedere a marito/moglie quando si va d'accordo 'posso uscire con 'l'amico'', non è nella norma.
> Come non è normale farsi scopare da tre contemporaneamente come prima esperienza, ne mai per me.
> ...


Magari è stata abituata  a non ricevere  mai dei no?  Ma io la sua esperienza a tre l'ho interpretata come un lieve narcisismo  .. Potere seduttivo e comunque è stata capace di gestire tre ragazzi quindi idee chiare ne aveva  direi


----------



## disincantata (21 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi 6 convinta anche tu che la moglie di Danny mai lascerebbe uno che le permette tutto questo senza sostanzialmente fiatare?



Certo, approfitta delle insicurezze del marito, forte di quello che sa essere per lui, per fare quello che le pare, persino dare la colpa alla collega che l'ha traviata ed indotta a tradire. Non si può sentire.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La spiega molto bene Alberto Moravia in quel libro che ho consigliato a Danny.
> 
> C'è un dialogo fra padre, vedovo, e figlio in cui si parla della madre.
> 
> Lei era una traditrice seriale anche molto sfacciata. Non si preoccupava di provocare altri uomini in presenza del marito (equivalente - moglie di Danny che parla senza problemi degli attributi maschili dell'altro), ma traeva enorme piacere nell'escludere il marito. Questo pezzo di vita è mio, e tu ne sei escluso, sai che scopo in giro, ma ti è precluso sapere chi, come, dove, e quando. E la goduria maggiore, per lei, è rimarcare, con metodi abbastanza maldestri tra l'altro, questo fattore al marito. Non ti nascondo che mi scopo altri ma il mio godimento è accresciuto di parecchio nell'escluderti dalla mia vita parallela. E infatti nel romanzo, il protagonista maschile, sconvolge la moglie quando agevola l'incontro con un suo amante. Non è più escluso. E quindi per la moglie la scopare con l'altro diventa un mero fatto fisico, non appagante quanto un tradimento.


Questo l'avevo intuito anche senza leggere il libro. Ma perché, secondo te, si dovrebbe sentire questa esigenza?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm... più che solo il sesso vedrei il godimento in tutta la situazione.
> *E' sicuramente estremamente eccitante una relazione clandestina per la parte del "torbido".
> Uso una espressione che ha usato lei.
> C'è chi gode e si eccita anche nel fare cose di cui si vergogna o nel recitare la parte dell'amante o della puttana, e anche nell'assumente questo ruolo davanti al marito.*
> ...


Questo mi farebbe svanire non dico l'amore ma anche il bene e ogni briciola di rispetto. Come in effetti è stato.


----------



## Fantastica (21 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non mi interessa avere mia moglie per forza accanto a me.
> Voglio una donna che sia convinta di aver fatto la scelta migliore, che non dimostri in futuro rimpianti,  che non mi veda come il carceriere della sua vita, ma come il compagno della sua intimità.
> 
> io credo si stia impegnando per farlo


Ecchellà.davvero, danny, rileggiti.

_Fata volentes ducunt, nolentes trahunt!
_


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ecchellà.davvero, danny, rileggiti.
> 
> _Fata volentes ducunt, nolentes trahunt!
> _


Vabbè, ma che minchia dovrebbe volere? Dice di amarla, è pure il marito. Mi pare il minimo, date le premesse.


----------



## Fantastica (21 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma che minchia dovrebbe volere? Dice di amarla, è pure il marito. Mi pare il minimo, date le premesse.


Eh, ma che te lo dico a fare? Qui le volontà sono due. Quella di lei conta zero per lui.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Eh, ma che te lo dico a fare? Qui le volontà sono due. *Quella di lei conta zero per lui*.


Ou, forse non hai capito: questa qui ha scopato con uno in albergo mentre il marito l'aspettava cheto a casa e poi, tornata, gliene ha anche decantato le dimensioni e doti. Cioè, eh.


----------



## Fantastica (21 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ou, forse non hai capito: questa qui ha scopato con uno in albergo mentre il marito l'aspettava cheto a casa e poi, tornata, gliene ha anche decantato le dimensioni e doti. Cioè, eh.


Diversamente da te, ho letto tutti i post di danny. Quando dico che per lui la volontà di lei conta zero, intendo dire che non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire. Quando leggo che lei è da ricovero o comunque è sballata, penso invece che lo sballato è lui. Ma non perché manca di dignità, ma perché crede a Biancaneve senza i sette nani. Mi stravolge le fiabe. E' uscito dalla fiaba, ma ci vuole stare dentro  atutti i costi (e vabbè), ma poi la stravolge! Non si fa.


----------



## Spider (21 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ou, forse non hai capito: questa qui ha scopato con uno in albergo mentre il marito l'aspettava cheto a casa e poi, tornata, gliene ha anche decantato le dimensioni e doti. Cioè, eh.


madonna joey,
d'accordo non è elegante...misurare il cazzo di chi ti scopi,
ma che sarà mai???
magari lo ha fatto per farlo ingelosire...che ne sai?
insomma è tre ore che girate intorno a questa faccenda...
l'argomento mi sembra più complesso.
non trovi?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Diversamente da te, ho letto tutti i post di danny. Quando dico che per lui la volontà di lei conta zero, intendo dire che non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire. *Quando leggo che lei è da ricovero o comunque è sballata, penso invece che lo sballato è lui.* Ma non perché manca di dignità, ma perché crede a Biancaneve senza i sette nani. Mi stravolge le fiabe. E' uscito dalla fiaba, ma ci vuole stare dentro  atutti i costi (e vabbè), ma poi la stravolge! Non si fa.


Ma quello è sicuro. Che la volontà di lei non conti un cazzo, bè no.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Diversamente da te, ho letto tutti i post di danny. Quando dico che per lui la volontà di lei conta zero, intendo dire che non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire. Quando leggo che lei è da ricovero o comunque è sballata, penso invece che lo sballato è lui. Ma non perché manca di dignità, ma perché crede a Biancaneve senza i sette nani. Mi stravolge le fiabe. E' uscito dalla fiaba, ma ci vuole stare dentro  atutti i costi (e vabbè), ma poi la stravolge! Non si fa.


Però dei...
A quale donna non piacerebbe essere al posto della moglie di Danny?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Almeno lei ha OSATO...
Se solo Danny fosse più reattivo...
Lei gli dice...stasera esco...
E lui...Anch'io...
Ah si e con chi?
E lui...con il conte e sue due amiche...

Il...co...co...co...t...tu...con...e ci...sono pure...due....che....

Si si cara....forse farò tardi....

Sbiancossi povera moglie...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E io che iniziò con Danny...
Vedi Danny potresti considerare come tutte le donne in definitiva....son...son...son...come tua moglie eh...ma hanno paura di farsi beccare...capisci?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Se lo dicono e se lo cantano, hanno talmente tanta paura che si devono convincere che a loro non capiterà mai. Un po' come quelli che guidano un'auto  dicono che tanto gli incidenti capitano agli altri perché non sanno guidare mentre loro sì.


danny l'unico che se la canta e se la suona sei tu ...smettila per la miseria di vivere di chimere ..ah si son stata tradita due volte e conosco la necessità estrema di credere alle illusioni soprattutto la necessità di trovare conferme negli altri, solo conferme che ci confortino ovviamente , a quelle ci si attacca come l'edera di una nota e vecchia canzone ..  
per inciso il post che sto quotando nasce da una illusione che si semplifica così: quando a loro accadrà troverò parziale soddisfazione  ometto il" se accadrà loro" perchè intimamente sei convinto che capiterà a tutti  è una specie di rivalsa mentale  contro il mondo tipica dei traditi ...comunque no non proveresti soddisfazione, rilassati


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> madonna joey,
> d'accordo non è elegante...misurare il cazzo di chi ti scopi,
> ma che sarà mai???
> *magari lo ha fatto per farlo ingelosire...che ne sai?*
> ...


Ah, ma non bastava scoparsi uno in un hotel?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> danny l'unico che se la canta e se la suona sei tu ...smettila per la miseria di vivere di chimere ..ah si son stata tradita due volte e conosco la necessità estrema di credere alle illusioni soprattutto la necessità di trovare conferme negli altri, solo conferme che ci confortino ovviamente , a quelle ci si attacca come l'edera di una nota e vecchia canzone ..
> per inciso il post che sto quotando nasce da una illusione che si semplifica così: quando a loro accadrà troverò parziale soddisfazione  ometto il" se accadrà loro" perchè intimamente sei convinto che capiterà a tutti  è una specie di rivalsa mentale  contro il mondo tipica dei traditi ...comunque no non proveresti soddisfazione, rilassati


E invece mia cara
la paura che descrive Danny
io la palpo molte volte qui dentro...

Beati i traditi che hanno superato.
QUelle sono persone degne e forti.


----------



## disincantata (21 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, ma non bastava scoparsi uno in un hotel?


:up::up::up:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Mi trovi d'accordo e questa è una delle ansie che mi prende maggiormente.
> E' necessario comprendere che quanto è capitato non è gratis: tra me e lei in questi mesi ci sono stati litigi, discussioni, momenti molto brutti. Forse questo è l'altro piatto della bilancia.
> Il timore di rovinare il matrimonio - ci siamo stati vicini - *per qualcosa che si ha la consapevolezza che non può sostituirlo.*


questo è certo, sarebbe comunque diverso


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma poi non è un problema tuo o di chi viene tradito...
> Attribuire ai traditi le responsabilità di un tradimento è proprio una cattiveria da pusillanimi.
> *Chi tradisce è responsabile delle sue azioni per tutte le ragioni per cui le ha commesse.
> Non c'entra niente la persona con cui stai.*
> ...


ah danny e su e via ma che stava sposata co na statua de cera :singleeye:?ma porco zio solo questo ti squalifica


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però dei...
> A quale donna non piacerebbe essere al posto della moglie di Danny?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Almeno lei ha OSATO...
> Se solo Danny fosse più reattivo...
> ...


oh bravo conte proponi un uscita a danny :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> oh bravo conte proponi un uscita a danny :rotfl::rotfl:


Ma è già operativa...
Difficile che non si faccia...


----------



## job (22 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non concordo su questa affermazione.
> Persone che si separano ne ho lette poche. Ne deduco che non sia facile.


Hai ragione,  ho scritto una cazzata. 
Non esiste un un'uscita facile, tutti i cammini sono difficili e dolorosi.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2014)

job ha detto:


> Hai ragione,  ho scritto una cazzata.
> Non esiste un un'uscita facile, tutti i cammini sono difficili e dolorosi.


:up:


----------



## oscuro (22 Febbraio 2014)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma è già operativa...
> Difficile che non si faccia...


In effetti i coglioni girano sempre in coppia no?a me spiace molto per danny,mi è molto simpatico,accanto a te può solo che peggiorare.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Diversamente da te, ho letto tutti i post di danny. Quando dico che per lui la volontà di lei conta zero, intendo dire che non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire. Quando leggo che lei è da ricovero o comunque è sballata, penso invece che lo sballato è lui. Ma non perché manca di dignità, ma perché crede a Biancaneve senza i sette nani. Mi stravolge le fiabe. E' uscito dalla fiaba, ma ci vuole stare dentro  atutti i costi (e vabbè), ma poi la stravolge! Non si fa.


Bravissima! da farglielo leggere in continuazione al prezzemolino. 

Ma sono discorsi già scritti dove non tutti ma alcuni traditi rimangono talmente storditi dal tradimento che hanno bisogno dei loro tempi. senza dimenticare e lo ripeterò all'infinito, la soggettività di ognuno di noi. Ma il prezzemolino fa la morale. Colui che dice di essere un traditore viene a fare la morale a chi sta male per colpa di un tradimento. certo che è tutta una barzelletta. senza nulla togliere ai traditori e traditi perchè nello specifico mi riferisco al prezzemolino.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> per una volta, non sono d accordo nella maniera piu assoluta....
> scusa...
> io penso che lei se lo sia rigirato come un coso per arrivare poi a dire quello che hai scritto tu....
> l ha convinto, se l e' giocata benissimo...
> ...



Quoto con furore ma  lo stai spiegando ad un uomo e gli uomini sono i primi ad esser fregati in tal senso non è nel loro DNA il concetto di esser manipolati ...


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> alla fine, ognuno dovrebbe scoprire per se stesso,
> cosa è realmente che lo spinge ... cosa e perché ...
> ...


Non solo arrivano a farsi calpestare pur di non ammettere l'inevitabile poi come dice simy si realizza e ci si mette di nuovo al centro virando verso un'altra vita


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> secondo me è il contrario, amare non significa affatto sacrificarsi, poichè quando ami una persona non vivi le situazioni negative che ti coinvolgono come un sacrificio, ma piuttosto come accadimenti che richiedono il tuo aiuto e la tua collaborazione, appunto in virtù del fatto che l'amore che senti ti spinge ad intervenire a favore della persona amata
> invece quando l'amore svanisce o diminuisce riconsideri certe situazioni o affronti quelle nuove con spirito diverso, improntato più sul: ma chi me lo fa fare?, e infatti poi se non c'è più amore non c'è più nemmeno disponibilità, ovviamente, e permanere in situazioni negative viene sì visto e vissuto come sacrificio
> poi certo visti dagli estranei questi comportamenti possono essere letti come sacrificio, ma appunto perchè sono valutati da estranei alla coppia


Amore NON è sacrificio.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mah, è una cosa talmente soggettiva.
> C'è chi tradisce come Lothar.
> C'è chi tradisce come Rosa.
> C'è chi tradisce come Tebe.
> ...


Nelle coppie sposate o conviventi   credo sia spesso una fuga dal contesto e/o dalla persona, nel primo caso cambiando alcune dinamiche e chiarendo alcuni aspetti i si recupera che i sentimenti ancora son validi, nel secondo caso si arriva ad un vera separazione,  non si può  restare vita natural accanto una persona che non si ama più, sarebbe da pazzi oltre che moralmente scorretto per entrambi.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche per me.
> Quindi le motivazioni (che non sono giustificazioni) che cerca Danny sono perfettamente legittime (non dico vere, è in cerca) e mi chiedo come possano altri decidere che non sono quelle reali.


Oddio rispetto a danny io percepisco la,sua situazione come una specie di valutazione di limite di sopportazione, ogni volta che la moglie di danny alza l'asticella e va oltre lui le trova una giustificazione ormai per me è un martire che si è immolato per un amore, scelta onorevole ma non credo utile a lui ( alla moglie forse si)


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In questa fase sarà un modo per lui di prendersi cura di sé. Cercare di capire è un modo per dominare il disorientamento che comporta il tradimento inaspettato e insospettabile subito.
> E' un po' come se Lothar si innamorasse; perderebbe le notti per cercare di capire perché :carneval:


Capire è una cosa, giustificare tutta un'altra situazione...insomma se uno arriva e mi da una mazzata in testa posso cercare di capire perché lo vuol fare anzi è necessario io lo faccia per difendermi anche convincendolo che sta sbagliando ma se io giustifico il gesto perché è solo arrabbiato ( poverino) quello prima che io reagisca mi rida una nuova mazzata  che mi finisce ...ecco danny tende a subire e giustificare e ripeto può esser utile per la moglie forse sarà utile per mantenere la coppia unita con collante farlocco ma certo non è utile e sano per lui ( mia opinione da tradita sarà che i meccanismi da tradita li ho ripassati due volte :mrgreen:quindi capisco l'abisso di rincretinìmento che si arriva a toccare )


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Sì. è un ricerca indispensabile.
> Il Conte ha detto delle cose vere su come "accade" il tradimento.
> Ma non ha spiegato perché certe persone sono più inclini a tradire, o in certi periodi della vita alcune persone insospettabili lo fanno. Ecco, cercare di capire questo è forse, ma dico forse, un modo per evitare che si pongano le stesse condizioni perché il tradimento si ripeta.
> Per questo ho detto che è meglio "sapere", anche se può far male.
> ...


La frase in neretto sta a significare che è insicura nel sentimenti verso te lo hai capito o no? Quindi invece di trattarla come porcellana se volevi  farla crescere seriamente invece che difendere strenuamente la roccaforte ormai debole della relazione dovevi ( ormai è  tardi) farti vedere sicuro e logico, razionale quindi : ok cara distacchiamoci per un po' guarda dentro te stessa e decidi tu cosa vuoi fare della tua vita ... che vivere un mese o due separati non vi uccideva, lei veramente sola, sentimentalmente parlando, sarebbe stata costretta a guardare bene dentro di se e decidere sapendo cosa poteva perdere o cosa poteva salvare ... Certo il rischio era che ti dicesse scelgo non l'altro ma una vita solo mia ma non è che ora stai messo meglio e il dubbio rimane a lei come a te ... Solo così aiutavi tua moglie a crescere mettendola di fronte a precise responsabilità e lasciandole la sua scelta autonoma ma tu hai sta maledetta idea che sia una bambolina a cui evitare ogni broncio quindi temo che il dubbio resterà intatto


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, non lo credo, credo invece nella frase successiva.
> Lui sta cercando di portare ad un livello comprensibile ed accettabile qualcosa che è fuori dai suoi parametri di comprensione ed accettazione(diversamente non sarebbe fedele, diversamente non sarebbe qui, diversamente non avrebbe pensato all'inizio di poter gestire la cosa, diversamente non avrebbe creduto all'inizio che sarebbe stato un fuoco di paglia).
> Questo è un giochino pericoloso, perchè, dopo aver perso un grosso punto di riferimento, ti porta a spostare altri paletti pur di restarci dentro.
> Non parlo mica in via teorica, roba provata sulla mia pelle.
> ...


Ma ma mia quanto ti quoto i paletti che i traditi spasmodicamente cercano di spostare perché tutto torni come prima sono innumerevoli e la frustrazione che puoi verificare forte. Non può sapere dove son le menzogne perché non ha dato l'alt è responsabilizzato quando doveva orami è tardi, lei ha in mani la situazione e la vela di danny si muove ad ogni suo cambio di direzione purtroppo ha sbagliato i tempi di reazione danny e so da tradita che sarà complicatissima da ora in poi


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Assolutamente sì per quello sottolineato, no per il neretto. Condivido il resto.


Vuoi dire che sai con certezza cosa fa e pensa tua moglie ...danny ma porca palette lo hai capito che queste tue certezze sono state probabilmente la concausa del tradimento subito si o no ... Non puoi controllare la vita altrui in tutte le sue forme e in ogni momento. NON PUOI porco zio rischi una depressione da paura fermati :singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (22 Febbraio 2014)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oddio rispetto a danny io percepisco la,sua situazione come una specie di valutazione di limite di sopportazione, ogni volta che la moglie di danny alza l'asticella e va oltre lui le trova una giustificazione ormai per me è un martire che si è immolato per un amore, scelta onorevole ma non credo utile a lui ( alla moglie forse si)


Ma questa vita poi è così complicata come vogliamo credere noi?un martire che si è immolato per un amore????e se le cose fossero più semplici?se fosse solamente un pò coglione?Se fosse solo un pesce di lago che ha una paura fottuta di affrontare il mare?danny è solo uno che non vuole perdere il suo piccolo mondo,il suo mondo deve essere quello fine.Troppo fragile per tutto,troppo fragile per andare.Amore?un amore molto malato semmai,ma quale uomo veramente innamorato della propria donna starebbe inerme davanti alla descrizione del cazzo dell'amante?non complichiamo ciò che forse non è complicato,sono solo uomini fragili,come ce ne sono tanti.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma questa vita poi è così complicata come vogliamo credere noi?un martire che si è immolato per un amore????e se le cose fossero più semplici?se fosse solamente un pò coglione?Se fosse solo un pesce di lago che ha una paura fottuta di affrontare il mare?danny è solo uno che non vuole perdere il suo piccolo mondo,il suo mondo deve essere quello fine.Troppo fragile per tutto,troppo fragile per andare.Amore?un amore molto malato semmai,ma quale uomo veramente innamorato della propria donna starebbe inerme davanti alla descrizione del cazzo dell'amante?non complichiamo ciò che forse non è complicato,sono solo uomini fragili,come ce ne sono tanti.


Danny ha paura di abbandonare l'idea della famiglia che aveva o che riteneva di avere ... Ed è disposto a farsi seppellire pur di difender la in questo senso è onorevole ma certo non sano per lui ... Però insomma scelta sua, la cosa che mi sfrigolare e che vorrebbe condividessimo con lui le giustificazioni che apporta ogni volta che la moglie affonda il coltello nella piaga ... Almeno qui invece di giustificare sarebbe il caso reagisca boh lo vedo paurosamente controllato e non fa bene per nulla sta cosa ... Mah vedremo


----------



## perplesso (22 Febbraio 2014)

*esimio professore*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ma questa vita poi è così complicata come vogliamo credere noi?un martire che si è immolato per un amore????e se le cose fossero più semplici?se fosse solamente un pò coglione?Se fosse solo un pesce di lago che ha una paura fottuta di affrontare il mare?danny è solo uno che non vuole perdere il suo piccolo mondo,il suo mondo deve essere quello fine.Troppo fragile per tutto,troppo fragile per andare.Amore?un amore molto malato semmai,ma quale uomo veramente innamorato della propria donna starebbe inerme davanti alla descrizione del cazzo dell'amante?non complichiamo ciò che forse non è complicato,sono solo uomini fragili,come ce ne sono tanti.


Danny deve uscire da 2 loop:

1-sua moglie è sua moglie, non la figlia e/o una nipotina capricciosa.  la trattasse finalmente da donna,magari reagisce da donna.

2-o toglie alla moglie il potere ricattatorio del divorzio oppure ogni volta la moglie si spingerà un pochino più in là con le sue pretese

la faccenda della descrizione del belino dell'amante è figlia di quanto sopra


----------



## free (22 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Danny deve uscire da 2 loop:
> 
> 1-sua moglie è sua moglie, non la figlia e/o una nipotina capricciosa.  la trattasse finalmente da donna,magari reagisce da donna.
> 
> ...



ma la moglie lo ricatta col divorzio? o ho capito male?


----------



## Caciottina (22 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma la moglie lo ricatta col divorzio? o ho capito male?



Accenna....non lo ricatta....allude ma non lo ricatta.....
Ci mancherebbe. .


----------



## perplesso (22 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma la moglie lo ricatta col divorzio? o ho capito male?


Nì.  nel senso che lei sa benissimo che Danny ha una paura fottuta di dover arrivare al divorzio in quanto figlio di divorziati,esperienza che lo ha fortemente segnato.   Insomma lei è consapevole di cosa ci sia nella stanza 101 di Danny e gioca su quello.

quindi non è un ricatto esplicito,ma un gioco più sottile,in cui lei ha 3 dei 4 assi in mano


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Nì.  nel senso che lei sa benissimo che Danny ha una paura fottuta di dover arrivare al divorzio in quanto figlio di divorziati,esperienza che lo ha fortemente segnato.   Insomma lei è consapevole di cosa ci sia nella stanza 101 di Danny e gioca su quello.
> 
> quindi non è un ricatto esplicito,ma un gioco più sottile,in cui lei ha 3 dei 4 assi in mano


LA stanza 101?  Buongiorno Perpli :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (22 Febbraio 2014)

*Professore perplesso*



perplesso ha detto:


> Nì.  nel senso che lei sa benissimo che Danny ha una paura fottuta di dover arrivare al divorzio in quanto figlio di divorziati,esperienza che lo ha fortemente segnato.   Insomma lei è consapevole di cosa ci sia nella stanza 101 di Danny e gioca su quello.
> 
> quindi non è un ricatto esplicito,ma un gioco più sottile,in cui lei ha 3 dei 4 assi in mano


Non uscirà mai,ha paura.Lui ci sta bene nel suo laghetto,adesso ha trovato pure un'altra cernia che dal basso della sua conoscenza dispensa perle di saggezza....!


----------



## free (22 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Nì.  nel senso che lei sa benissimo che Danny ha una paura fottuta di dover arrivare al divorzio in quanto figlio di divorziati,esperienza che lo ha fortemente segnato.   Insomma lei è consapevole di cosa ci sia nella stanza 101 di Danny e gioca su quello.
> 
> quindi non è un ricatto esplicito,ma un gioco più sottile,in cui lei ha 3 dei 4 assi in mano


ok, ho capito, bel casino


----------



## contepinceton (22 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ok, ho capito, bel casino


Ma più che altro il casino è questo:
La realtà di Danny è sferica
Qui tutti gli dicono che invece è cubica.

Ma nessuno ha vissuto la vita di Danny in prima persona no?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Capire è una cosa, giustificare tutta un'altra situazione...insomma se uno arriva e mi da una mazzata in testa posso cercare di capire perché lo vuol fare anzi è necessario io lo faccia per difendermi anche convincendolo che sta sbagliando ma se io giustifico il gesto perché è solo arrabbiato ( poverino) quello prima che io reagisca mi rida una nuova mazzata  che mi finisce ...ecco danny tende a subire e giustificare e ripeto può esser utile per la moglie forse sarà utile per mantenere la coppia unita con collante farlocco ma certo non è utile e sano per lui ( mia opinione da tradita sarà che i meccanismi da tradita li ho ripassati due volte :mrgreen:quindi capisco l'abisso di rincretinìmento che si arriva a toccare )


Condivido che il tradimento può far arrivare a livelli di rincretinimento sublime e che c'è una profonda necessità di risolvere il conflitto tra quella che era la propria idea della relazione, della vita e dell'altra persona e la realtà dei fatti che ce rimettono tutto in discussione.
E' anche vero che una persona non può essere totalmente diversa da come ci è apparsa per decenni (e qui penso che ci sia differenza tra subire un tradimento in una relazione sotto il decennio e una ultraventennale) e che probabilmente c'è bisogno di ricomporre la complessità di chi tradisce che non agirà solo per voglia di cazzo o figa, come qualcuno ama semplificare. Va anche tenuto conto che è meccanismo mentale trascurare le informazioni che sono discordanti dalla visione della realtà o di quella che vogliamo avere.
Però in questi pericoli può cadere anche chi commenta proiettando le proprie vicende.
In ogni caso ognuno deve fare il proprio percorso, altrimenti sarebbero assurde le terapie e basterebbe un incontro per ricevere il responso.
Anche i vaticini antichi richiedevano un'interpretazione che costringeva a un percorso di riflessione individuale.


----------



## perplesso (22 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non uscirà mai,ha paura.Lui ci sta bene nel suo laghetto,adesso ha trovato pure un'altra cernia che dal basso della sua conoscenza dispensa perle di saggezza....!


sai che la cernia è animale noto per la sua incapacità di ammettere di non capire un belino nemmeno a stamparglielo in fronte....quindi non mi curerei affatto della cernia.      sta a Danny decidere cosa fare da grande


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2014)

"*Ho bisogno di continue conferme perché sono insicura"
*


Fiammetta ha detto:


> La frase in neretto sta a significare che è insicura nel sentimenti verso te lo hai capito o no? Quindi invece di trattarla come porcellana se volevi  farla crescere seriamente invece che difendere strenuamente la roccaforte ormai debole della relazione dovevi ( ormai è  tardi) farti vedere sicuro e logico, razionale quindi : ok cara *distacchiamoci per un po' guarda dentro te stessa e decidi tu cosa vuoi fare della tua vita ... che vivere un mese o due separati non vi uccideva, lei veramente sola, sentimentalmente parlando, sarebbe stata costretta a guardare bene dentro di se* e decidere sapendo cosa poteva perdere o cosa poteva salvare ... Certo il rischio era che ti dicesse scelgo non l'altro ma una vita solo mia ma non è che ora stai messo meglio e il dubbio rimane a lei come a te ... Solo così aiutavi tua moglie a crescere mettendola di fronte a precise responsabilità e lasciandole la sua scelta autonoma ma tu hai sta maledetta idea che sia una bambolina a cui evitare ogni broncio quindi temo che il dubbio resterà intatto


Condivido.
Però ognuno sa come è organizzata la vita della propria famiglia e, prima di stravolgere la vita di un figlio, ci si pensa un po' su.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> "*Ho bisogno di continue conferme perché sono insicura"
> *
> Condivido.
> Però ognuno sa come è organizzata la vita della propria famiglia e, prima di stravolgere la vita di un figlio, ci si pensa un po' su.


:up::up::up::up::up:
Questo è il senso di quando il quadro antico sentenziò
ma molla lì quella manica di esaurite e tendi la to fameja...
Ora vado che la scuola ha chiamato che mia figlia non sta bene...


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2014)

O.T. Non tanto perché non sia in argomento ma in quanto è un'osservazione generale.
Chi ha superato un tradimento con la separazione, voluta o subito, reale o simbolica, tende a vedere il partner come una controparte e questo spiega i tanti accenni a strategie vincenti o perdenti. Chi è riuscito a superarlo ricomponendo la coppia è certamente più propenso a trovare come sia necessario capirsi e trovare una nuova intimità che inglobi anche l'esperienza del tradimento.
Anche passata la tempesta, c'è chi continua a vedere i rapporti tra i sessi come un conflitto che può trovare solo brevi tregue con accordi freddi che salvaguardino le individualità che vedono minacciata dall'abbandono fiducioso all'altro e chi, invece, crede ancora che si possa trovare una modalità profonda, intima, coinvolgente di relazionarsi con fiducia, anche con il rischio di nuovi laceranti tradimenti.


----------



## marietto (22 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> O.T. Non tanto perché non sia in argomento ma in quanto è un'osservazione generale.
> Chi ha superato un tradimento con la separazione, voluta o subito, reale o simbolica, tende a vedere il partner come una controparte e questo spiega i tanti accenni a strategie vincenti o perdenti. Chi è riuscito a superarlo ricomponendo la coppia è certamente più propenso a trovare come sia necessario capirsi e trovare una nuova intimità che inglobi anche l'esperienza del tradimento.
> Anche passata la tempesta, c'è chi continua a vedere i rapporti tra i sessi come un conflitto che può trovare solo brevi tregue con accordi freddi che salvaguardino le individualità che vedono minacciata dall'abbandono fiducioso all'altro e chi, invece, crede ancora che si possa trovare una modalità profonda, intima, coinvolgente di relazionarsi con fiducia, anche con il rischio di nuovi laceranti tradimenti.


Il verificarsi di un tradimento implica, a mio parere, che i componenti della coppia non si trovano più (o non si sono più trovati per un determinato periodo) nel "territorio comune" che avevano condiviso fino a quel momento. Riprendere il cammino come coppia deve passare dal ritrovarlo o trovarne uno nuovo. Ma non credo che questa operazione possa prescindere dal riconoscere queste circostanze e dal condividere la necessità di lavorare sui nuovi obiettivi. Farlo da soli sperando che l'altro ci segua nel cammino mi sembra foriero di dolore e amarezza, e probabilmente anche inutile IMHO.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Il verificarsi di un tradimento implica, a mio parere, che i componenti della coppia non si trovano più (o non si sono più trovati per un determinato periodo) nel "territorio comune" che avevano condiviso fino a quel momento. Riprendere il cammino come coppia deve passare dal ritrovarlo o trovarne uno nuovo. Ma non credo che questa operazione possa prescindere dal riconoscere queste circostanze e dal condividere la necessità di lavorare sui nuovi obiettivi. Farlo da soli sperando che l'altro ci segua nel cammino mi sembra foriero di dolore e amarezza, e probabilmente anche inutile IMHO.


Dal dolore non si scampa.
Si cerca di fare il percorso insieme ma ognuno deve anche percorrere il proprio.
Inutile non credo lo sia mai.


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti ce ne sono molte, e dappertutto: hai detto bene.
> ma dovrebbe essere percepito positivamente il fatto che l'assertività e la pro-azione siano finalmente appannaggio di entrambi i generi: anche perché la distinzione, a mio avviso e se proprio deve esserci, andrebbe fatta più sul _modo_ di cercare che sul fatto in sè.
> ma niente: siamo noi (donne) le prime a non farcela ad accettarlo, in un  modo che le nostre colleghe che si dimostrano un po' più scaltre e disinibite, più veloci e più _consumistiche_ ( mi si passi il termine) suscitano prima di tutto una presa di distanza.
> che spesso ( non sempre) nasconde una punta d'invidia.
> ...


questo post mi da da pensare, soprattutto ci sono delle cose che non capisco

intanto, mi pare che tu usi, spesso, parole non neutre. Scaltre, disinibite...sono termini di giudizio positivi, non neutri. Sembrerebbe quasi dalle tue parole che gli altri/e sono scemi, in quanto non scaltri; a riguardo della disinibizione io direi che è presente solo in caso di pregressa inibizione, e sono certa che non sia così concorde l'idea che non fare sesso con sconosciuti appena incontrati sia un'inibizione. Anzi. 

Direi che se da una parte (giustamente) cogli sfavorevolmente il 'giudizio' negativo che percepisci, dovresti non giudicare all'inverso chi agisce e desidera agire in modo diverso. Per me (per me, eh, non in generale) la cosa funziona così: non ho un'idea positiva verso il sesso veloce, consumistico etc., mi interessa poco che sia agito da uomini o da donne. Non credo sia una liberazione o una disinibizione, dunque non la saluto come la rivoluzione del secolo. Mi piaceva pochissimo prima, quando era appannaggio perlopiù maschile, ora che è più trans-genere la situazione non mi pare migliorata, ma solo più diffusa. Fermo restando il fatto che il giudizio mi pare veramente poco appropriato sia in un verso che nell'altro. La mia posizione è più tipo: "fai ben quel che desideri, a patto però che non dia per scontato che sono più inibita perché non lo desidero. Da parte mia, non ti giudico zoccola, anzi, non ti giudico proprio".

PS: ho letto recentemente un'inchiesta patrocinata da Yale sulla percezione che le donne hanno delle donne che hanno "intensa attività sessuale diffusa" (espressione non mia, l'ho solo tradotta). Insomma, verso le donne che fanno regolarmente sesso 'non sentomentale o d'amore etc'. In effetti, si ha resistenza nettissima, pare, a diventare amiche di tali ragazze. Non credo però che sia per malcelata invidia, ma solo per un elementare meccanismo di difesa: evitano a monte, forse, di rischiare che la tipa possa concupire il proprio compagno. Chissà. Però hai ragione: ragionare a doppio registro fa schifo. Io farei fatica pure a stringere significativi rapporti d'amicizia con lo 'scopatore selvaggio' maschio, ma non per chissà quale inibizione o invidia, ma semplicemente per la mancanza di basics comuni, la troppa differenza fra noi. Poi, nella realtà, le persone sono fatte di tante cose (e non è nemmeno necessario squadernare le proprie abitudini sessuali)


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> questo post mi da da pensare, soprattutto ci sono delle cose che non capisco
> 
> intanto, mi pare che tu usi, spesso, parole non neutre. Scaltre, disinibite...sono termini di giudizio positivi, non neutri. Sembrerebbe quasi dalle tue parole che gli altri/e sono scemi, in quanto non scaltri; a riguardo della disinibizione io direi che è presente solo in caso di pregressa inibizione, e sono certa che non sia così concorde l'idea che non fare sesso con sconosciuti appena incontrati sia un'inibizione. Anzi.
> 
> ...


Semplificando (a volte mi piace :carneval se all'uomo che "basta che respiri" bisogna rivendicare la donna che "basta che gli tiri" aggiungerei che per entrambi amo pensare che non sia proprio così ma ho paura di aver torto.


----------



## marietto (22 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dal dolore non si scampa.
> Si cerca di fare il percorso insieme ma ognuno deve anche percorrere il proprio.
> Inutile non credo lo sia mai.


Certo che ognuno deve percorrere il proprio, ma se non si condivide la necessità di rendere il rapporto qualcosa di nuovamente vivibile con serenità da entrambi, lavorare da soli in quella direzione senza la collaborazione dell'altro rende l'esercizio abbastanza sterile, secondo me.


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> PS: ho letto recentemente un'inchiesta patrocinata da Yale sulla percezione che le donne hanno delle donne che hanno "intensa attività sessuale diffusa" (espressione non mia, l'ho solo tradotta). Insomma, verso le donne che fanno regolarmente sesso 'non sentomentale o d'amore etc'. *In effetti, si ha resistenza nettissima, pare, a diventare amiche di tali ragazze.* Non credo però che sia per malcelata invidia, ma solo per un elementare meccanismo di difesa: evitano a monte, forse, di rischiare che la tipa possa concupire il proprio compagno. Chissà. Però hai ragione: ragionare a doppio registro fa schifo. Io farei fatica pure a stringere significativi rapporti d'amicizia con lo 'scopatore selvaggio' maschio, ma non per chissà quale inibizione o invidia, ma semplicemente per la mancanza di basics comuni, la troppa differenza fra noi. Poi, nella realtà, le persone sono fatte di tante cose (e non è nemmeno necessario squadernare le proprie abitudini sessuali)


No scusa ma chi se ne frega di come fanno sesso le amiche o gli amici.


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Semplificando (a volte mi piace :carneval se all'uomo che "basta che respiri" bisogna rivendicare la donna che "basta che gli tiri" aggiungerei che per entrambi amo pensare che non sia proprio così ma ho paura di aver torto.


essò prolissa! Ma scrivo raramente, dammene atto :singleeye:

io sono convinta che non sia così, per altro, o perlomeno non per tutti, altrimenti cercherei un ente che mi sostiene in quanto "ultimo esemplare di specie in estinzione"


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> No scusa ma chi se ne frega di come fanno sesso le amiche o gli amici.


ma infatti! Pure queste inchieste che costano palate di soldi mi sembrano ridicole. Ma questa amica macedone, attivissima in questo tipo di ricerche, mi invia dei links...


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma infatti! Pure queste inchieste che costano palate di soldi mi sembrano ridicole. Ma questa amica macedone, attivissima in questo tipo di ricerche, mi invia dei links...


Comunque ho conosciuto persone che effettivamente giudicano gli amici anche dalla loro attività sessuale. Incomprensibile per me.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> essò prolissa! Ma scrivo raramente, dammene atto :singleeye:
> 
> io sono convinta che non sia così, per altro, o perlomeno non per tutti, altrimenti cercherei un ente che mi sostiene in quanto "ultimo esemplare di specie in estinzione"


i mancherebbe che fosse così per tutti!!
Ho provato più volte nella vita a spiegare che mi piacciono pochi ma mi è stato risposto che probabilmente è perché piaccio a pochi.
Vero.
Ma mi è stato detto come se fosse un'offesa:carneval:


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Comunque ho conosciuto persone che effettivamente giudicano gli amici anche dalla loro attività sessuale. Incomprensibile per me.


mah, sai, dipende sia da cosa intendi per giudizio, che dal tipo di comunicazione alla quale sei abituata.

Esemplifico: se il/la tizio/a parla spesso e volentieri di sesso, per di più in termini di scopata, io lo trovo inopportuno, m'annoio a morte e dopo poco mi ingegno di evitare tali incontri. Ergo, tanto amica non sono. I miei amici non hanno idea, più o meno, di cosa o chi mi piaccia in questo ambito. Ma se iniziassi a parlare di persone come 'carne', probabilmente, parte di essi si defilerebbe all'istante.


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> mah, sai, dipende sia da cosa intendi per giudizio, che dal tipo di comunicazione alla quale sei abituata.
> 
> Esemplifico: se il/la tizio/a parla spesso e volentieri di sesso, per di più in termini di scopata, io lo trovo inopportuno, m'annoio a morte e dopo poco mi ingegno di evitare tali incontri. Ergo, tanto amica non sono. I miei amici non hanno idea, più o meno, di cosa o chi mi piaccia in questo ambito. Ma se iniziassi a parlare di persone come 'carne', probabilmente, parte di essi si defilerebbe all'istante.


Io ho amici di vario genere. Una volta ero così tollerante e aperta anche coi fidanzati. Adesso col cavolo 
Comunque in genere cerco di stoppare soprattutto amici maschi che mi raccontano dettagli dei quali non me ne può fregare di meno. E li cazzio. Ma restiamo amici.


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Io ho amici di vario genere. Una volta ero così tollerante e aperta anche coi fidanzati. Adesso col cavolo
> Comunque in genere cerco di stoppare soprattutto amici maschi che mi raccontano dettagli dei quali non me ne può fregare di meno. E li cazzio. Ma restiamo amici.


eh, stoppare è faticoso, figuriamoci cazziare  :smile:
a volte vale la pena, a volte no, è più facile diradare


----------



## Buscopann (22 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Comunque ho conosciuto persone che effettivamente giudicano gli amici anche dalla loro attività sessuale. Incomprensibile per me.


Più che altro forse si scelgono gli amici anche in base a quello. L'amicizia è complessa quanto l'amore. Si deve creare una sintonia e per molti la sintonia si crea anche su queste cose.
Non è il mio caso. Per me sarebbe impossibile essere invece amico di una persona razzista. Per latri invece è possibilissimo. In questo ambito è davvero tutto relativo

Buscopann


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, stoppare è faticoso :smile:
> a volte vale la pena, a volte no, è più facile diradare


Ah beh certo se vedi che non si recepisce meglio diradare. Dettagli fisici o scoperecci mi irritano. Poi dicono che è perchè non sopporto la competizione


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ah beh certo se vedi che non si recepisce meglio diradare. Dettagli fisici o scoperecci mi irritano. Poi dicono che è perchè non sopporto la competizione


beh, pare che la competizione sia sempre meglio dell'inibizione, reale o supposta


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Più che altro forse si scelgono gli amici *anche in base a quello*. L'amicizia è complessa quanto l'amore. Si deve creare una sintonia e per molti la sintonia si crea anche su queste cose.
> Non è il mio caso. Per me sarebbe impossibile essere invece amico di una persona razzista. Per latri invece è possibilissimo. In questo ambito è davvero tutto relativo
> 
> Buscopann


Anche? Nel senso che come fanno i tuoi amici fa parte della tua scelta se essere loro amico o meno?


----------



## Buscopann (22 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Anche? Nel senso che come fanno i tuoi amici fa parte della tua scelta se essere loro amico o meno?


Le persone si scelgono, sia in amore che in amicizia. Mi sembra una cosa ovvia. Poi nell'amicizia sono preponderanti altre cose rispetto all'amore, ma è difficile essere amico di chi non ci piace no? 

Buscopann


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Anche? Nel senso che come fanno i tuoi amici fa parte della tua scelta se essere loro amico o meno?


beh, forse intende non 'come' ma 'cosa'. Riguarda, a ben vedere, ad alcuni livelli, come si percepiscono le persone, se come un tutto o come parti da usare. Nel secondo caso io non trovo punti in comune tali da stringere amicizia vera.


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Le persone si scelgono, sia in amore che in amicizia. Mi sembra una cosa ovvia. Poi nell'amicizia sono preponderanti altre cose rispetto all'amore, ma è difficile essere amico di chi non ci piace no?
> 
> Buscopann


Quindi una escort o un traditore seriale non potrebbero mai essere tuoi amici?


----------



## Buscopann (22 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Quindi una escort o un traditore seriale non potrebbero mai essere tuoi amici?


Però MK dovresti farmi una promessa..leggi bene i miei post, altrimenti mica ci intendiamo 

Buscopann


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Però MK dovresti farmi una promessa..leggi bene i miei post, altrimenti mica ci intendiamo
> 
> Buscopann


Hai scritto 'chi non ci piace'. Volevo capire meglio il tuo pensiero.


----------



## Buscopann (22 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Hai scritto 'chi non ci piace'. Volevo capire meglio il tuo pensiero.


Faccio copia incolla.

"Più che altro forse si scelgono gli amici anche in base a quello. L'amicizia è complessa quanto l'amore. Si deve creare una sintonia e per molti la sintonia si crea anche su queste cose.
*Non è il mio caso. Per me sarebbe impossibile essere invece amico di una persona razzista. Per latri invece è possibilissimo. In questo ambito è davvero tutto relativo"



*Questo è il mio pensiero. Non era così difficile 
Tu ti sei focalizzata solo sulla prima parte. Quando facevo un discorso generale che non è valido per me. Nel senso che il "si scelgono" era riferito a quelle persone che valutano anche i comportamenti sessuali per scegliersi gli amici. Non è il mio caso, ma non ci trovo nulla di male se qualcuno lo fa. Ognuno ha i propri parametri per scegliesri amori e amicizie.

Buscopann


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Faccio copia incolla.
> 
> "Più che altro forse si scelgono gli amici anche in base a quello. L'amicizia è complessa quanto l'amore. Si deve creare una sintonia e per molti la sintonia si crea anche su queste cose.
> *Non è il mio caso. Per me sarebbe impossibile essere invece amico di una persona razzista. Per latri invece è possibilissimo. In questo ambito è davvero tutto relativo"
> ...


Invece per me è triste. Comunque ok potrei farti conoscere i miei amici


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Faccio copia incolla.
> 
> "Più che altro forse si scelgono gli amici anche in base a quello. L'amicizia è complessa quanto l'amore. Si deve creare una sintonia e per molti la sintonia si crea anche su queste cose.
> *Non è il mio caso. Per me sarebbe impossibile essere invece amico di una persona razzista. Per latri invece è possibilissimo. In questo ambito è davvero tutto relativo"
> ...


in effetti la mia lista di chi non potrebbe mai essere mio amico è lunga, temo. Razzisti, di veramente destra, cattolici fissati, quelli de "anvedi che pezzo de figa quella, adesso me la scopo". Meglio pochi ma buoni 

Poi, più o meno, eh.


----------



## Buscopann (22 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Invece per me è triste. Comunque ok potrei farti conoscere i miei amici


Non è triste. Diciamo che uno dei moltissimi parametri attraverso i quali la gente valuta gli altri. Per alcuni ha poco valore. Per altri ne ha molto.
Ripeto. Per me sarebbe impossibile essere amico di un razzista, perché mi darebbero fastidio la metà delle cose che dice. Per altri invece queste cose hanno poca importanza. In questo ambito è davvero tutto relativo.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (22 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> in effetti la mia lista di chi non potrebbe mai essere mio amico è lunga, temo. Razzisti, di veramente destra, cattolici fissati, quelli de "anvedi che pezzo de figa quella, adesso me la scopo".* Meglio pochi ma buoni
> 
> *Poi, più o meno, eh.


Anche io sono molto selettivo nelle amicizie. Diciamo che sono più o meno le stesse da 10 anni e si contano sulle dita di due mani al massimo.
In generale mi sono accorto che sto diventando sempre più selettivo con le persone in generale. 

Buscopann


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Anche io sono molto selettivo nelle amicizie. Diciamo che sono più o meno le stesse da 10 anni e si contano sulle dita di due mani al massimo*.
> In generale mi sono accorto che sto diventando sempre più selettivo con le persone in generale.*
> 
> Buscopann


Anch'io, nelle relazioni sentimentali. Con gli amici e i conoscenti invece è il contrario. E questo mi ha portato ad avere una mentalità sempre più aperta.


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Anche io sono molto selettivo nelle amicizie. Diciamo che sono più o meno le stesse da 10 anni e si contano sulle dita di due mani al massimo.
> In generale mi sono accorto che sto diventando sempre più selettivo con le persone in generale.
> 
> Buscopann


Io ho parecchi amici/he, alcuni pluridecennali alcuni più recenti e sparsi per mezzo mondo. In effetti, non so le abitudini sessuali del 98% di essi. Sono d'accordo con te su: non sarei d'accordo col (o mi sarebbero invise) 50% delle cose che dicono, base per me necessaria per una vera amicizia. Mi interessa molto, in genere, come le persone trattano le persone. Politicamente, 'religiosamente', socialmente, umanamente. Poi, ripeto, ci sono sfere private che mi piace moltissimo che lo rimangano, ma è anche vero che le persone raramente sono composte da settori con paratie stagne.


----------



## Sole (22 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Tu metti sulla mia tastiera parole che non ho scritto.* Io ho detto che IO al posto della moglie di un uomo che si atteggia e si comporta così, sarei mille volte tentata di sgretolarlo*. Ma questo solo perché il capitolo più triste di Pinocchio è quello finale in cui smette di tirare martellate al Grillo parlante e diventa un bravo bambino.
> Quindi sii comprensiva persino tu con me, se scrivo "Abbaso La Squola".





Fantastica ha detto:


> ... io più leggo denny, più mi identifico in sua moglie e più *capisco che abbia avuto voglia di tradirlo e prospetti una certa eventualità di ripetere l'esperienza. *
> Ma questo non perché lui manchi di dignità come qui si continua a dire da parte di molti, non perché abbia incorporata una cecità ostinata, ma *perché è di una presunzione insopportabile.*
> Lui sa cosa è bene, lui sa cosa si deve fare, lui sa il meglio per noi, lui sa, lui capisce, lui comprende, lui perdona, lui è giusto, lui è saggio, lui è bravo! E' di quelle persone fatte apposta per instillarti l'idea che tu non vali nulla, o, se vali qualcosa, è perché c'è lui accanto a te, perché c'è la famiglia che si è costruito insieme, e un passato importante, ecc. ecc. A stare con una persona che ogni santo giorno ti dimostra solo quanto sia perfetta, ti viene davvero una voglia insana di dispetto, se non altro per riequilibrare la coppia


Questo hai scritto


----------



## Buscopann (22 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Anch'io, nelle relazioni sentimentali. Con gli amici e *i conoscenti *invece è il contrario. E questo mi ha portato ad avere una mentalità sempre più aperta.


I conoscenti sono una cosa diversa. Di conoscenze ne ho sempre avute tantissime. Diciamo che ho cambiato atteggiamento anche su queste. Quando si andava a far casino più si era e più ci si divertiva. Da quando i connotati del divertimento sono radicalmente cambiati rispetto alla vita universitaria, meglio una serata di pochi ma buoni anche tra conoscenti 

Buscopann


----------



## Sole (22 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ottimo. visto che siamo d'accordo sul punto fondamentale di merito,direi che la diatriba sul metodo perde di significato.
> 
> o meglio,*tu puoi voler essere la carota *come io sono il bastone.    basta che leggendoci Danny capisca dove sta la chiave di volta per uscirne vivo e tutto sommato a testa ancora alta


Ma no. Io non sono né carota né niente. Dico la mia ma non devo convincere nessuno, nemmeno con le buone guarda.

Già detto come la penso: nella vita ci sono fasi, a volte bisogna essere ciechi e ottusi, altre volte stronzi, altre volte in confusione... ma non penso che nessuno possa intervenire per cambiare il percorso di un altro. Non lo fai nemmeno con un figlio! Puoi limitarti a stargli accanto, dire come la pensi tu, spronarlo a riflettere bene sulle sue scelte... ma alla fine la vita è la sua.

A maggior ragione nemmeno mi passa per la testa di condizionare con carota o bastone le scelte di un utente (che tra l'altro mi sembra avere gli strumenti per ragionare da sé).


----------



## Sole (22 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono persone che condivido il partner in rapporti a tre e orge con sconosciuti. Io non tollererei neppure la fantasia di una cosa del genere. Eppure ci saranno persone qui lo trovano intrigante e segno di una grande capacità di complicità.
> Abbiamo letto in questi giorni di coppie che condividono un rapporto di sottomissione e ho letto dotte e raffinate descrizioni di come sia un rapporto di grandissima intimità mentale.
> Io non lo accetterei neanche come gioco.
> Cosa significa cosa farei io? Io non sono Danny.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Condivido che il tradimento può far arrivare a livelli di rincretinimento sublime e che c'è una profonda necessità di risolvere il conflitto tra quella che era la propria idea della relazione, della vita e dell'altra persona e la realtà dei fatti che ce rimettono tutto in discussione.
> E' anche vero che una persona non può essere totalmente diversa da come ci è apparsa per decenni (e qui penso che ci sia differenza tra subire un tradimento in una relazione sotto il decennio e una ultraventennale) e che probabilmente c'è bisogno di ricomporre la complessità di chi tradisce che non agirà solo per voglia di cazzo o figa, come qualcuno ama semplificare. Va anche tenuto conto che è meccanismo mentale trascurare le informazioni che sono discordanti dalla visione della realtà o di quella che vogliamo avere.
> Però in questi pericoli può cadere anche chi commenta proiettando le proprie vicende.
> In ogni caso ognuno deve fare il proprio percorso, altrimenti sarebbero assurde le terapie e basterebbe un incontro per ricevere il responso.
> Anche i vaticini antichi richiedevano un'interpretazione che costringeva a un percorso di riflessione individuale.


A ma io non classifico di solito il tradimento solo come bisogno di figa e cazzo se fosse sempre così sarebbe paradossalmente più facile risolvere, generalmente ci son di mezzo crisi sentimentali.Sulla riflessione ribadisco che dal mio punto di vista la vera riflessione si può fare distaccandosi completamente per un certo periodo dall'altro ... Secondo me è necessario vivere l'assenza dell'altro per verificare e capire quanto sia importante la relazione, altre soluzione sempre secondo me sono inficiate da una pseudo sicurezza data dalla reciproca presenza


----------



## Sole (22 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Possiamo però fare giusto una piccola precisazione?
> Che tra essere incapaci di intendere e di volere, e tra il decidere con consapevolezza e ferrea determinazione di fare qualcosa, ci sono pure sfumature in mezzo?
> 
> Voglio dire... il il mio ex me lo sono sposato in piena capacità di intendere e di volere, gli ho intestato casa in piena capacità di intendere e di volere, mi sono chiusa in casa in piena capacità di intendere e di volere, come no, e ogni conseguenza che ne è risultata è giustissimamente responsabilità mia.
> ...


Condivido pienamente. Cercare assoluzioni non serve a nulla... ma capire certe nostre scelte alla luce di momenti particolari della nostra vita ci aiuta a riappacificarsi con noi stessi. E, a volte, anche con le persone a cui abbiamo fatto dei torti (se hanno voglia di ascoltarci, ovvio).


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> "*Ho bisogno di continue conferme perché sono insicura"
> *
> Condivido.
> Però ognuno sa come è organizzata la vita della propria famiglia e, prima di stravolgere la vita di un figlio, ci si pensa un po' su.


Ma è fattibile basta sapersi organizzare e concordare una spiegazione condivisa per informare i figli. Eagle se non ricordo male fece in modo di passare un periodo di vacanza con i figli e poi solo la moglie con loro, presumo avranno detto che il papà e la mamma non potevano assentarsi dal lavoro contemporaneamente e così restando lontani come coppia e chierici le idee,  hanno comunque svolto egregiamente il ruolo genitoriale.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A ma io non classifico di solito il tradimento solo come bisogno di figa e cazzo se fosse sempre così sarebbe paradossalmente più facile risolvere, generalmente ci son di mezzo crisi sentimentali.Sulla riflessione ribadisco che dal mio punto di vista *la vera riflessione si può fare distaccandosi completamente per un certo periodo dall'altro ... Secondo me è necessario vivere l'assenza *dell'altro per verificare e capire quanto sia importante la relazione, altre soluzione sempre secondo me sono inficiate da una pseudo sicurezza data dalla reciproca presenza


Su questo concordo ma, ripeto, c'è di mezzo una figlia che non deve subire le conseguenze della confusione dei genitori. Ci metteranno di più a capire e allora un'eventuale separazione sarà una scelta convinta che non creerà confusione alla figlia.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma è fattibile basta sapersi organizzare e concordare una spiegazione condivisa per informare i figli. Eagle se non ricordo male fece in modo di passare un periodo di vacanza con i figli e poi solo la moglie con loro, presumo avranno detto che il papà e la mamma non potevano assentarsi dal lavoro contemporaneamente e così restando lontani come coppia e chierici le idee,  hanno comunque svolto egregiamente il ruolo genitoriale.


Adesso non è tempo di vacanza.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Adesso non è tempo di vacanza.


Ma ora non è più fattibile, distaccarsi ora non ha senso sono scelte da fare all'inizio nella prima fase del tradimento, ci sono momenti da cogliere al volo


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... io più leggo denny, più mi identifico in sua moglie e più capisco che abbia avuto voglia di tradirlo e prospetti una certa eventualità di ripetere l'esperienza.
> Ma questo non perché lui manchi di dignità come qui si continua a dire da parte di molti, non perché abbia incorporata una cecità ostinata, ma perché è di una presunzione insopportabile.
> Lui sa cosa è bene, lui sa cosa si deve fare, lui sa il meglio per noi, lui sa, lui capisce, lui comprende, lui perdona, lui è giusto, lui è saggio, lui è bravo! E' di quelle persone fatte apposta per instillarti l'idea che tu non vali nulla, o, se vali qualcosa, è perché c'è lui accanto a te, perché c'è la famiglia che si è costruito insieme, e un passato importante, ecc. ecc. A stare con una persona che ogni santo giorno ti dimostra solo quanto sia perfetta, ti viene davvero una voglia insana di dispetto, se non altro per riequilibrare la coppia


questo post l'avevo mancato, grazie a chi l'ha quotato. E sì, sono d'accordissimo, anche e soprattutto in generale e anche oltre lo specifico di Danny. Una cosa così mi fa venire la carogna immediata , altro che '*insana* voglia di dispetto'. Direi sanissima.


----------



## free (22 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... io più leggo denny, più mi identifico in sua moglie e più capisco che abbia avuto voglia di tradirlo e prospetti una certa eventualità di ripetere l'esperienza.
> Ma questo non perché lui manchi di dignità come qui si continua a dire da parte di molti, non perché abbia incorporata una cecità ostinata, ma perché è di una presunzione insopportabile.
> Lui sa cosa è bene, lui sa cosa si deve fare, lui sa il meglio per noi, lui sa, lui capisce, lui comprende, lui perdona, lui è giusto, lui è saggio, lui è bravo! E' di quelle persone fatte apposta per instillarti l'idea che tu non vali nulla, o, se vali qualcosa, è perché c'è lui accanto a te, perché c'è la famiglia che si è costruito insieme, e un passato importante, ecc. ecc. A stare con una persona che ogni santo giorno ti dimostra solo quanto sia perfetta, ti viene davvero una voglia insana di dispetto, se non altro per riequilibrare la coppia





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> questo post l'avevo mancato, grazie a chi l'ha quotato. E sì, sono d'accordissimo, anche e soprattutto in generale e anche oltre lo specifico di Danny. Una cosa così mi fa venire la carogna immediata , altro che '*insana* voglia di dispetto'. Direi sanissima.


io no per niente...prima di tutto direi che nessuno ci ha obbligate a sposare un presuntuoso che ti fa sembrare che non vali nulla, e inoltre, quandanche ce ne fossimo avvedute troppo tardi, oblubinate dall'innamoramento, direi che la cosa migliore sarebbe cercare di mettere le cose in chiaro o ammettere di essere incompatibili
invece mettere in essere comportamenti dispettosi o peggio, che fanno stare ambedue perennemente sul chi va là, mi sembra francamente insensato, nonchè una perdita di tempo ed energie che ostacola la vita di coppia intesa come due persone che stanno e vogliono stare bene insieme
insomma così saremmo arrivati alla frutta, caffè e pure ammazzacaffè!:singleeye:


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> io no per niente...prima di tutto direi che nessuno ci ha obbligate a sposare un presuntuoso che ti fa sembrare che non vali nulla, e inoltre, quandanche ce ne fossimo avvedute troppo tardi, oblubinate dall'innamoramento, direi che la cosa migliore sarebbe cercare di mettere le cose in chiaro o ammettere di essere incompatibili
> invece mettere in essere comportamenti dispettosi o peggio, che fanno stare ambedue perennemente sul chi va là, mi sembra francamente insensato, nonchè una perdita di tempo ed energie che ostacola la vita di coppia intesa come due persone che stanno e vogliono stare bene insieme
> insomma così saremmo arrivati alla frutta, caffè e pure ammazzacaffè!:singleeye:


ma certo. Mi proiettavo però per un momento in una situazione 'incrancrenita' (molto lontana dalle mie scelte reali, in efftti), percui il possibile 'dispetto' m'è sembrato sanissimo. Poi, dispetto/i fatti, via 

però, ripeto, sono sempre stata ben lontana da situazioni così


----------



## free (22 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma certo. Mi proiettavo però per un momento in una situazione 'incrancrenita' (molto lontana dalle mie scelte reali, in efftti), percui il possibile 'dispetto' m'è sembrato sanissimo. Poi, dispetto/i fatti, via
> 
> *però, ripeto, sono sempre stata ben lontana da situazioni così*


pure io...diciamo che poi si spiega come a volte si sentano commenti del tipo: però quello le corna se le merita!
non parlo di danny ma in generale può capitare


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> pure io...diciamo che poi si spiega come a volte si sentano commenti del tipo: però quello le corna se le merita!
> non parlo di danny ma in generale può capitare


esatto :mrgreen:

intendevo precisamente quello


----------



## disincantata (22 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma è fattibile basta sapersi organizzare e concordare una spiegazione condivisa per informare i figli. Eagle se non ricordo male fece in modo di passare un periodo di vacanza con i figli e poi solo la moglie con loro, presumo avranno detto che il papà e la mamma non potevano assentarsi dal lavoro contemporaneamente e così restando lontani come coppia e chierici le idee,  hanno comunque svolto egregiamente il ruolo genitoriale.


Eagle  non Danny.

Temo che Danny non riuscirebbe  neppure a prendersi  una domenica per lui. Solo per lui.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Eagle  non Danny.
> 
> Temo che Danny non riuscirebbe  neppure a prendersi  una domenica per lui. Solo per lui.


Già :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> i mancherebbe che fosse così per tutti!!
> Ho provato più volte nella vita a spiegare che mi piacciono pochi *ma mi è stato risposto che probabilmente è perché piaccio a pochi.*
> Vero.
> Ma mi è stato detto come se fosse un'offesa:carneval:


A me sembra assolutamente una stupidaggine :carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> questo post mi da da pensare, soprattutto ci sono delle cose che non capisco
> 
> intanto, mi pare che tu usi, spesso, parole non neutre. Scaltre, disinibite...sono termini di giudizio positivi, non neutri. Sembrerebbe quasi dalle tue parole che gli altri/e sono scemi, in quanto non scaltri; a riguardo della disinibizione io direi che è presente solo in caso di pregressa inibizione, e sono certa che non sia così concorde l'idea che non fare sesso con sconosciuti appena incontrati sia un'inibizione. Anzi.
> 
> ...


con te e pochi altri vale la pena di approfondire certi argomenti

sulla parte evidenziata direi che siamo d'accordo, come abbiamo già avuto modo di riscontrare in un'altra discussione sui gusti sessuali D)
il giudizio secondo me sta a monte, nell'atteggiamento acquisito anche in modo irrazionale (per educazione, abitudine, adeguamento al sentire comune) delle donne riguardo le donne
nel momento in cui io non ritengo di adeguarmi a questo modo di giudicare constato che la maggior parte delle donne ne sono vittime in quanto non provano nemmeno a considerare un approccio diverso

è il mio un giudizio nei loro confronti ? presumo di sì
ma è un giudizio che vuole scuotere, che esorta a osservare in modo diverso e più favorevole alla comprensione
il mio è un giudizio, per così dire, aperto

le mie (poche) amiche sono donne così: malgiudicate dal sentire comune
non le ho scelte come uno status, le ho _sentite_ e sono andata oltre l'iconografia che si aveva di loro, questo per dirti che parlo con un minimo di cognizione, nei limiti. lungi da me esaltarle, sono donne fallibili, come me e come tutte

sulla scaltrezza: sì, il mio è un giudizio positivo, è meglio essere scaltri/e


----------



## Spider (23 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> con te e pochi altri vale la pena di approfondire certi argomenti
> 
> sulla parte evidenziata direi che siamo d'accordo, come abbiamo già avuto modo di riscontrare in un'altra discussione sui gusti sessuali D)
> il giudizio secondo me sta a monte, nell'atteggiamento acquisito anche in modo irrazionale (per educazione, abitudine, adeguamento al sentire comune) delle donne riguardo le donne
> ...



AB,
 potrebbe passeggiare tranquillamente con un marziano tutto verde
 e quattro occhi sopra la testa
 per via Condotti.
intervistata sull'argomento
 risponderebbe cosi"...Il marziano???.. Dio non me ne ero neanche accorta!
 e comunque i marziani non esistono."


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> AB,
> potrebbe passeggiare tranquillamente con un marziano tutto verde
> e quattro occhi sopra la testa
> per via Condotti.
> ...


l'importante è essere realisti


----------



## Spider (23 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> l'importante è essere realisti


la forza non è nella realtà, ma nella sua immaginazione.

Ab, ha la forza della cosmopolita!!!
tutto è possibile, perchè tutto
è uno, e tutto è molteplice.:up::up::up:


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80, mi scuso con te per essere diventato un po' il tema di questa parte finale del thread.
Spero che tu ti faccia viva nuovamente e che abbia risolto in qualche modo la situazione.
Per quanto mi riguarda, a dispetto di quanto ho letto nelle pagine precedenti, e con la necessaria cautela che è necessaria in questi casi, le cose non vanno affatto male.
La storia extra sembra conclusa.
Il lavoro che sto conducendo da tempo per "capire" i motivi profondi di questa "crisi" mi ha portato a trarre delle conclusioni che ritengo accettabili dal punto di vista razionale, anche se non definitive: in tutto questo tempo mi son trovato a cambiare idea, opinioni, e a dover gestire situazioni che mi parevano incomprensibili, con grande fatica.
Ora le nebbie si son diradate e quanto è avvenuto sta lentamente ritornando ad avere il giusto peso.
Lo so, sto parlando in maniera poco chiara, ma molte mie affermazioni sono state travisate, preferisco finché non sarà trascorso un po' di tempo non parlarne più in maniera intima, fino a quando il processo interiore di assorbimento di tutta questa storia non si sarà concluso.
Ma nei fatti siamo tornati ad essere la famiglia di sempre. Abbiamo anche riparlato sabato di fare un altro figlio, quello che da anni andiamo cercando, anche a me piacerebbe ampliare la famiglia. Stiamo insieme, come e più di prima, e come prima il nostro tempo lo viviamo in tre, mia moglie, nostra figlia ed io.
Quanto è avvenuto è servito, e io credo molto.
Le esperienze negative   come quelle positive fanno crescere, sempre se si ha la capacità di affrontarle e comprenderle. Il tradimento è stato l'apice di una crisi personale che è diventata crisi di coppia.
Una crisi personale che coinvolgeva entrambi, per motivi diversi.
A un certo punto è importante e fondamentale arrivare a comprendere perché.
E non è così facile né scontato il risultato a cui si può arrivare.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, ma non bastava scoparsi uno in un hotel?


ahhhhhhhhhahahahahahahahahahahahhaaaaaaaaaahhhh oddio questa è devastante


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Gatta80, mi scuso con te per essere diventato un po' il tema di questa parte finale del thread.
> Spero che tu ti faccia viva nuovamente e che abbia risolto in qualche modo la situazione.
> Per quanto mi riguarda, a dispetto di quanto ho letto nelle pagine precedenti, e con la necessaria cautela che è necessaria in questi casi, le cose non vanno affatto male.
> La storia extra sembra conclusa.
> ...


Danny... secondo me stai scendendo da una montagna in bici, c'è la nebbia e ti si sono rotti i freni. Questione di tempo e il tornante lo sbagli.
Il figlio, perlomeno, lo metterei in cantiere un po' più avanti, se fossi in te.
Perchè di figli che abbiano riparato delle coppie traballanti non ne sono mai nati, meglio rinsaldarla prima.


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Danny... secondo me stai scendendo da una montagna in bici, c'è la nebbia e ti si sono rotti i freni. Questione di tempo e il tornante lo sbagli.
> Il figlio, perlomeno, lo metterei in cantiere un po' più avanti, se fossi in te.
> Perchè di figli che abbiano riparato delle coppie traballanti non ne sono mai nati, meglio rinsaldarla prima.



Infatti. 
A fine anno: non lo si mette in "cantiere" adesso, ma a fine anno.
Il parlarne però indica propositività.
Ovvero l'intenzione di uscire dalla spirale negativa ed egocentrica degli ultimi mesi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti.
> A fine anno: non lo si mette in "cantiere" adesso, ma a fine anno.
> *Il parlarne però indica propositività.
> *Ovvero l'intenzione di uscire dalla spirale negativa ed egocentrica degli ultimi mesi.


Probabilmente no. Probabilmente è spostare l'attenzione.
Mi dispiace dovertelo dire, ma mi sembra onesto dirti quello che penso.


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> con te e pochi altri vale la pena di approfondire certi argomenti
> 
> sulla parte evidenziata direi che siamo d'accordo, come abbiamo già avuto modo di riscontrare in un'altra discussione sui gusti sessuali D)
> il giudizio secondo me sta a monte, nell'atteggiamento acquisito anche in modo irrazionale (per educazione, abitudine, adeguamento al sentire comune) delle donne riguardo le donne
> ...


non avevo capito, in effetti, che parlassi delle donne che giudicano donne, pensavo che gli strali fossero contro le donne che non amano storie di una sera, mia colpa. In questo caso, nulla da dire.

Sulla parte sottolienata, mi pare di capire che tu non consideri che parlavo solo ed esclusivamente del sesso in regime di sicurezza. Sul sesso in genere, e sulle varie predilezioni o meno, non discuto proprio, mai, perché sono cose interessanti, al limite, solo per me e chi codvide sesso con me. Pur avendoti corretto più di una volta, sembri non aver colto la cosa; sappi che proprio l'oggetto del discorso era diverso.

sulla scaltrezza: a parte che è caratteristica anche di, che so, Andreotti , ma non era quello il punto. Il punto è che non è condivisibile il fatto che chi apprezza storie di una sera sia necessariamente più scaltra di chi non le desidera. La sensazione che ho, puntuale, è che in fondo tu abbia un giudizio negativo contro le donne 'più parche' nella gestione di sè. Che a me piace poco quanto il giudizio opposto, poi sta a te.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Probabilmente no. Probabilmente è spostare l'attenzione.
> Mi dispiace dovertelo dire, ma mi sembra onesto dirti quello che penso.



Condivido.


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> AB,
> potrebbe passeggiare tranquillamente con un marziano tutto verde
> e quattro occhi sopra la testa
> per via Condotti.
> ...





Spider ha detto:


> la forza non è nella realtà, ma nella sua immaginazione.
> 
> Ab, ha la forza della cosmopolita!!!
> tutto è possibile, perchè tutto
> è uno, e tutto è molteplice.:up::up::up:


che problemi hai, Spider? :singleeye:


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti.
> A fine anno: non lo si mette in "cantiere" adesso, ma a fine anno.
> Il parlarne però indica propositività.
> Ovvero l'intenzione di uscire dalla spirale negativa ed egocentrica degli ultimi mesi.



Tanto per scherzarci un pò su, non ho capito cosa ci sarebbe di NON egocentrico nel mettere al mondo un figlio comunque


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Probabilmente no. Probabilmente è spostare l'attenzione.
> Mi dispiace dovertelo dire, ma mi sembra onesto dirti quello che penso.


Ci soffermiamo sempre sulle cose valutandole dal nostro punto di vista, senza sapere i risvolti.
La prima gravidanza fu difficile. Dopo neanche un anno mia moglie perse la madre.
Quel secondo figlio venne accantonato.
Poi subentrarono altri problemi esterni, questa volta miei, di lavoro.
Dopodiché fu la volta di mio suocero, che richiese assistenza e infine morì.
Poi arrivarono un anno e mezzo fa problemi di salute.
Prima miei, poi suoi.
E tutto si concluse con gli ultimi mesi e questa storia.
Ora, di questo bambino ne parliamo da anni ed ora è richiesto anche da nostra figlia,
e a entrambi non piacciono gli unigeniti. 
Così che sabato passiamo davanti al parchetto dove giocano i bimbi, e ne vediamo tanti, piccoli, come era piccola la nostra quando andava a giocare. E in quel momento capisci il valore delle cose nella vita.
A me manca quel periodo, manca quella gioia di una vita che cresce. Sono stati dei momenti bellissimi.
La prima pappa, i primi passi... ed è anche bello avere accanto a sè una figlia dell'età della nostra.
Non si distrae un uomo con questi propositi, non lo si fa con questi sentimenti, che entrambi abbiamo condiviso.
CI sono mille altri modi più facili per farlo, e per molti a volte basta una mutanda.


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tanto per scherzarci un pò su, non ho capito cosa ci sarebbe di NON egocentrico nel mettere al mondo un figlio comunque



Per mesi abbiamo pensato solo a noi stessi.
Noi, come individui.
Pensare a noi come coppia è già smettere di essere egocentrici.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ci soffermiamo sempre sulle cose valutandole dal nostro punto di vista, senza sapere i risvolti.
> La prima gravidanza fu difficile. Dopo neanche un anno mia moglie perse la madre.
> Quel secondo figlio venne accantonato.
> Poi subentrarono altri problemi esterni, questa volta miei, di lavoro.
> ...


ecco come si sposta l'attenzione, Danny. Non te lo sto dicendo per farti incazzare, sminuire il significato di un figlio o fare il bastian contrario. Te lo sto dicendo perchè ho osservato che, dopo un tradimento, certi meccanismi compensativi sono frequenti. Magari non sono neppure consapevoli. E' una ricerca di serenità e di bellezza e di cose buone che vadano a compensare tutto il sentire negativo, dolore, inganno, menzogna, che ha anche il traditore. Ma spesso sono un distrarre da un problema che persiste.


----------



## perplesso (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ecco come si sposta l'attenzione, Danny. Non te lo sto dicendo per farti incazzare, sminuire il significato di un figlio o fare il bastian contrario. Te lo sto dicendo perchè ho osservato che, dopo un tradimento, certi meccanismi compensativi sono frequenti. Magari non sono neppure consapevoli. E' una ricerca di serenità e di bellezza e di cose buone che vadano a compensare tutto il sentire negativo, dolore, inganno, menzogna, che ha anche il traditore. Ma spesso sono un distrarre da un problema che persiste.


cerca disperatamente di ricomporre il guscio rotto.    da questo punto non lo sposti manco con le cannonate.

continua a proiettare sulla moglie i suoi desideri autoconvincendosi che siano anche i suoi (di lei)

Non è che non capisca.  è che non vuole capire,perchè non sa come gestire la cosa


----------



## Spider (24 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> che problemi hai, Spider? :singleeye:


ma io nessuno...solo mi rende perplesso tutta questa democraticità!!!
per te va bene tutto e il contrario di tutto.
in fondo è come non prender mai una posizione.
tipo: odio i dittatori...ma se qualcuno vuole esserlo..ben venga!
tanto io il suo paese, mica lo visito!!!!!
però posso sbagliarmi, ovvio.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Danny... secondo me stai scendendo da una montagna in bici, c'è la nebbia e ti si sono rotti i freni. Questione di tempo e il tornante lo sbagli.
> Il figlio, perlomeno, lo metterei in cantiere un po' più avanti, se fossi in te.
> Perchè di figli che abbiano riparato delle coppie traballanti non ne sono mai nati, meglio rinsaldarla prima.


Si direi che ipotizzare un figlio ora mi sembra un rischio NON calcolato


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ecco come si sposta l'attenzione, Danny. Non te lo sto dicendo per farti incazzare, sminuire il significato di un figlio o fare il bastian contrario. Te lo sto dicendo perchè ho osservato che, dopo un tradimento, certi meccanismi compensativi sono frequenti. Magari non sono neppure consapevoli. *E' una ricerca di serenità e di bellezza e di cose buone che vadano a compensare tutto il sentire negativo, dolore, inganno, menzogna, che ha anche il traditore.* Ma spesso sono un distrarre da un problema che persiste.



E può anche essere, seppur di questo figlio se ne parli da anni.
E se ne è parlato un pochino sabato come in altri periodi della vita. 
Ma che c'è di negativo nel ricercare serenità e bellezza?
Che c'è di negativo nell'affrontare i problemi cercando anche delle gioie compensative?
Non è quello che fanno tutti?
Concentrarsi solo sui dolori non può che far solo e soltanto male.
A noi stessi e di conseguenza alla coppia.
E niente attrae di più dello stare in una coppia che il vivere bene e con gioia, sognare e desiderare insieme qualcosa.
Che questo distragga, ma ben venga, ora. 
Ne abbiamo tutti e due, ma anche tre, dai, tanto bisogno.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> non avevo capito, in effetti, che parlassi delle donne che giudicano donne, pensavo che gli strali fossero contro le donne che non amano storie di una sera, mia colpa. In questo caso, nulla da dire.
> 
> Sulla parte sottolienata, mi pare di capire che tu non consideri che parlavo solo ed esclusivamente del sesso in regime di sicurezza. Sul sesso in genere, e sulle varie predilezioni o meno, non discuto proprio, mai, perché sono cose interessanti, al limite, solo per me e chi codvide sesso con me. Pur avendoti corretto più di una volta, sembri non aver colto la cosa; sappi che proprio l'oggetto del discorso era diverso.
> 
> sulla scaltrezza: a parte che è caratteristica anche di, che so, Andreotti , ma non era quello il punto. Il punto è che non è condivisibile il fatto che chi apprezza storie di una sera sia necessariamente più scaltra di chi non le desidera.* La sensazione che ho, puntuale, è che in fondo tu abbia un giudizio negativo contro le donne 'più parche' nella gestione di sè. *Che a me piace poco quanto il giudizio opposto, poi sta a te.



beh, no: in realtà il giudizio negativo ce l'hanno loro, su se stesse, a posteriori
spesso qui sopra ho letto di donne (tradite, spesso), che con il senno di poi si vedono pentite della gestione di sè

su di me: non ho un giudizio negativo in quanto poco scaltra (in altri tempi), ciò non di meno preferisco di gran lunga essere scaltra


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tanto per scherzarci un pò su, non ho capito cosa ci sarebbe di NON egocentrico nel mettere al mondo un figlio comunque


altro che scherzo, grande verità quella che hai espresso


----------



## disincantata (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ahhhhhhhhhahahahahahahahahahahahhaaaaaaaaaahhhh oddio questa è devastante




Devastante ma reale, ed a proposito di figli nati per amore mi tocca dare ragione a Brunetta, a fine anno Non lo amava, a dicembre negando che lo avrebbe visto si fa scopare e poi racconta i particolari al marito, poi lo lascia, l'amico, sempre sia stata davvero lei a lasciarlo, però ha bisogno di essere corteggiata da altri, e ora pensa al secondo figlio????

Danny, attento!


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma io nessuno...solo mi rende perplesso tutta questa democraticità!!!
> per te va bene tutto e il contrario di tutto.
> in fondo è come non prender mai una posizione.
> tipo: odio i dittatori...ma se qualcuno vuole esserlo..ben venga!
> ...


ma che dici? Un dittatore fa una cosa sbagliata in sé, e sbagliata pure nella mia vita. Uno/a che ha una gestione diversa dalla mia nel sesso non incide in nulla nella mia qualità della vita né in quella generale, né posso dire che faccia una cosa sbagliata in sé. O tu sei Dio? Io una posizione la prendo conitnuamente: in politica, nelle persone che scelgo, nelle cose che faccio e quelle che non. Per il resto, ciasucno faccia ben quel che gli/le pare, sempre che questo non implichi un riverbero tale nella vota degli altri per il quale io debba prendere posizione. Ma chi sei, un qualche dio giudicante, tu?


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E può anche essere, seppur di questo figlio se ne parli da anni.
> E se ne è parlato un pochino sabato come in altri periodi della vita.
> *Ma che c'è di negativo nel ricercare serenità e bellezza?
> Che c'è di negativo nell'affrontare i problemi cercando anche delle gioie compensative?
> ...


a tesò, QUELLA gioia compensativa sarebbe un essere umano al quale VOI dovreste poter garantire una certa stabilità e la migliore delle famiglie possibili.
Non è lui che deve servire a voi, è esattamente il contrario!


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a tesò, QUELLA gioia compensativa sarebbe un essere umano al quale VOI dovreste poter garantire una certa stabilità e la migliore delle famiglie possibili.
> Non è lui che deve servire a voi, è esattamente il contrario!



... ma li leggete i post?
Mica ho detto che l'abbiamo messo in cantiere.
Ho detto che abbiamo parlato  di fare un secondo, magari da fine anno...
A fine anno un po' le idee chiare le avremo, no?
Trovo propositivo questo, parlare di qualcosa da fare in coppia.
Avere degli obiettivi come coppia.
E' un ripartire, ripeto, come coppia.
Almeno nelle intenzioni.


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2014)

Per evitare di far partire una ventina di pagine sul "figlio sì, figlio no", aggiungo che sabato sera dietro proposta della moglie, ci siamo comprati la pizza al trancio, quella buona delle pizzeria che ci piace di più, e nel tavolo in sala, dove c'è la tv (di solito si sta in cucina dove non c'è), tutti e tre ci siamo messi a guardare Sanremo 
Rutto libero come nei film di Fanzozzi, giusto per rivangare quel gusto delle piccole cose, dei telefilm guardati insieme di cui si è parlato qualche decina di pagine fa...
Cazzata?
Massì, dai. Ci sta, ci sta.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> ... ma li leggete i post?
> Mica ho detto che l'abbiamo messo in cantiere.
> Ho detto che abbiamo parlato  di fare un secondo, magari da fine anno...
> A fine anno un po' le idee chiare le avremo, no?
> ...


Per me sarebbe prematuro visto che ancora dovete uscire dalla crisi ma ovvio che avete voi la capacità di scelta


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> ... ma li leggete i post?
> Mica ho detto che l'abbiamo messo in cantiere.
> Ho detto che abbiamo parlato di fare un secondo, magari da fine anno...
> A fine anno un po' le idee chiare le avremo, no?
> ...


Danny, se posso permettermi: fatti un pacco di cazzi tuoi. Ma un pacco proprio.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Danny, se posso permettermi: fatti un pacco di cazzi tuoi. Ma un pacco proprio.



Ma vattene a fanculo (3)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Per evitare di far partire una ventina di pagine sul "figlio sì, figlio no", aggiungo che sabato sera dietro proposta della moglie, ci siamo comprati la pizza al trancio, quella buona delle pizzeria che ci piace di più, e nel tavolo in sala, dove c'è la tv (di solito si sta in cucina dove non c'è), tutti e tre ci siamo messi a guardare Sanremo
> Rutto libero come nei film di Fanzozzi, giusto per rivangare quel gusto delle piccole cose, *dei telefilm guardati insieme di cui si è parlato qualche decina di pagine fa*...
> Cazzata?
> Massì, dai. Ci sta, ci sta.


voi mi dovete spiegare una cosa però
che sostanza stupefacente vi mettete nella minestra per ottenere questo effetto divano in cui si guardano insieme delle stronzate mostruose come le tre rose di eva, l'orgoglio e il rispetto, sex and the city e tutte ste minchiate che ci propina la tv 
non per niente, ma fossi riuscita una volta una a convincere mio marito

in compenso ho avuto modo, parlando con uomini sposati e/o fidanzati di apprendere quanto sia seccante per loro guardare la tv sul divano con le proprie compagne, a quanto pare talmente entusiaste di questa condivisione unhappy che pensano di poterla trasmettere per osmosi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma vattene a fanculo (3)


guarda che secondo me gli ha dato un buon consiglio


----------



## Sterminator (24 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> voi mi dovete spiegare una cosa però
> che sostanza stupefacente vi mettete nella minestra per ottenere questo effetto divano in cui si guardano insieme delle stronzate mostruose come le tre rose di eva, l'orgoglio e il rispetto, sex and the city e tutte ste minchiate che ci propina la tv
> non per niente, ma fossi riuscita una volta una a convincere mio marito
> 
> in compenso ho avuto modo, parlando con uomini sposati e/o fidanzati di apprendere quanto sia seccante per loro guardare la tv sul divano con le proprie compagne, a quanto pare talmente entusiaste di questa condivisione unhappy che pensano di poterla trasmettere per osmosi


confermo ed infatti cor cazzo che vedo quelle hahate co' mi moje....

ormai lo sa e se vuole godere della mia condivisione del divano, se deve sciroppa' film de morti e feriti, o thriller che nun dorme pe' na' mesata bona poi, o de fantascienza varia...

ah l'amour...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (24 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> voi mi dovete spiegare una cosa però
> che sostanza stupefacente vi mettete nella minestra per ottenere questo effetto divano in cui si guardano insieme delle stronzate mostruose come le tre rose di eva, l'orgoglio e il rispetto, sex and the city e tutte ste minchiate che ci propina la tv
> non per niente, ma fossi riuscita una volta una a convincere mio marito
> 
> in compenso ho avuto modo, parlando con uomini sposati e/o fidanzati di apprendere quanto sia seccante per loro guardare la tv sul divano con le proprie compagne, a quanto pare talmente entusiaste di questa condivisione unhappy che pensano di poterla trasmettere per osmosi


escludi sempre l'opzione che spesso ci si sposa per non restare soli e per aver o chi ti stira le camicie o chi ti fa la manutenzione dell'auto in casa


----------



## lunaiena (24 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> voi mi dovete spiegare una cosa però
> che sostanza stupefacente vi mettete nella minestra per ottenere questo effetto divano in cui si guardano insieme delle *stronzate mostruose come le tre rose di eva, l'orgoglio e il rispetto, sex and the city e tutte ste minchiate che ci propina la tv *
> non per niente, ma fossi riuscita una volta una a convincere mio marito
> 
> in compenso ho avuto modo, parlando con uomini sposati e/o fidanzati di apprendere quanto sia seccante per loro guardare la tv sul divano con le proprie compagne, a quanto pare talmente entusiaste di questa condivisione unhappy che pensano di poterla trasmettere per osmosi



Si vabbè ma non esistono solo sti telefilm ...

Esempio io e mio marito spesso ( tipo quasi tutte le sere lavoro permettendo ) guardiamo un film assieme 
o telefilm ...ma non di questi generi ...


----------



## Carola (24 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma vattene a fanculo (3)


io credo invece che abbia ragione a consigliare cosi

dann dann

ma tua moglie ti ha drogato
lobotomizzato il cervello

ma cribbio
davevro cristo santo
ma come puoi

tu e solo tu hai il TERRROE DI EPDERE STA PERLA DI DONNA!!!

credo che potra fare cosa vuole e sa di poterlo fare

davevro sai
non capisco.
viviti un po te stesso sempre a pensare alla coppia....sei totalemnte dipendete da lei
grosso male questo


----------



## lothar57 (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> confermo ed infatti cor cazzo che vedo quelle hahate co' mi moje....
> 
> ormai lo sa e se vuole godere della mia condivisione del divano, se deve sciroppa' film de morti e feriti, o thriller che nun dorme pe' na' mesata bona poi, o de fantascienza varia...
> 
> ah l'amour...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:scared:ma...siamo identici mio caro.Mai visto un Sanremo o idiozie simili,non so cosa sia il grande fratello,ne le altre troiate televisive.Con la moglie mai,dico mai vista la tv assieme...ci mancherebbe averla pure li'.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> confermo ed infatti cor cazzo che vedo quelle hahate co' mi moje....
> 
> ormai lo sa e se vuole godere della mia condivisione del divano, se deve *sciroppa' film de morti e feriti, o thriller che nun dorme pe' na' mesata bona poi, o de fantascienza varia...
> 
> *ah l'amour...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ehm... sono in 3 sul divano...


----------



## lunaiena (24 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Per evitare di far partire una ventina di pagine sul "figlio sì, figlio no", aggiungo che sabato sera dietro proposta della moglie, ci siamo comprati la pizza al trancio, quella buona delle pizzeria che ci piace di più, e nel tavolo in sala, dove c'è la tv (di solito si sta in cucina dove non c'è), tutti e tre ci siamo messi a guardare Sanremo
> Rutto libero come nei film di Fanzozzi, giusto per rivangare quel gusto delle piccole cose, dei telefilm guardati insieme di cui si è parlato qualche decina di pagine fa...
> Cazzata?
> Massì, dai. Ci sta, ci sta.



nessuna cazzata se eravate sereni...


----------



## lunaiena (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> confermo ed infatti cor cazzo che vedo quelle hahate co' mi moje....
> 
> ormai lo sa e se vuole godere della mia condivisione del divano, *se deve sciroppa' film de morti e feriti, o thriller che nun dorme pe' na' mesata bona poi,* o de fantascienza varia...
> 
> ah l'amour...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



ma che programmi guardano le vostre mogli...
io a parte fantascienza ma neanche mio marito ...ma poi dipende da che fantascienza ....
ho gli stessi gusti ....
non guardo certo tv per piangere ...


----------



## Innominata (24 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> ma che programmi guardano le vostre mogli...
> io a parte fantascienza ma neanche mio marito ...ma poi dipende da che fantascienza ....
> ho gli stessi gusti ....
> non guardo certo tv per piangere ...


Io oltre ad Animal Planet e Geo Wild guardo e registro The Big Bang Theory...ho qualche Sheldon in casa


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> escludi sempre l'opzione che spesso ci si sposa per non restare soli e per aver o chi ti stira le camicie o chi ti fa la manutenzione dell'auto in casa



è vero


----------



## lunaiena (24 Febbraio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Io oltre ad Animal Planet e Geo Wild guardo e registro The Big Bang Theory...ho qualche Sheldon in casa



anche io ne ho uno:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm... sono in 3 sul divano...


???? e chede' na' sala d'attesa?...ahahah


----------



## Sterminator (24 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> ma che programmi guardano le vostre mogli...
> io a parte fantascienza ma neanche mio marito ...ma poi dipende da che fantascienza ....
> ho gli stessi gusti ....
> non guardo certo tv per piangere ...


Insensibbbile...


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> ma che programmi guardano le vostre mogli...
> io a parte fantascienza ma neanche mio marito ...ma poi dipende da che fantascienza ....
> ho gli stessi gusti ....
> non guardo certo tv per piangere ...




Noi guardiamo poca tv.
Sanremo ci sta, una volta lo si faceva in compagnia a casa di qualcuno, tutti insieme a commentare...
solo che poi non lo si guardava e si ciarlava e basta  Sono anni che non ce lo perdiamo... è un programma di intrattenimento che va preso per quello che è, intrattenimento puro, nel bene e nel male.
Insieme abbiamo visto tutto Desperate Housewives e mi è piaciuto parecchio.
Poi i gusti divergono. Lei si buttava su Real Time... io lo aborro. Per trovare un accordo, guardiamo DVD e film commedie, anche vecchiotte, basta che siano divertenti. Con la bimba si è passati ai cartoni, "Shrek"  e roba così... altrimenti la tv diventa patrimonio di lei per quell'oretta serale prima di dormire.
Gli horror, i film drammatici etc me li guardo quando non c'è lei o sullo smartphone a letto ogni tanto.
A me piace di tutto, sono cinefilo, da Garage Olympo a Umberto D. passando per Ophuls etc.
Ma generalmente messa a letto la bimba ce ne stiamo coricati a letto a leggere.
Poi si fa l'amore, quando si è sicuri che la figlia dorme e non ci sente.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> beh, no: in realtà il giudizio negativo ce l'hanno loro, su se stesse, a posteriori
> spesso qui sopra ho letto di donne (tradite, spesso), che con il senno di poi si vedono pentite della gestione di sè
> 
> su di me: non ho un giudizio negativo in quanto poco scaltra (in altri tempi), ciò non di meno preferisco di gran lunga essere scaltra


Io non ho capito cosa vuol dire essere scaltra.
Se è accorgersi del tradimento è una scaltrezza che significa diffidenza e non credere fino in fondo alla relazione.
Ora sono scaltra e non è proprio bello esserlo.
Se è altro non ho capito cos'è.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Noi guardiamo poca tv.
> Sanremo ci sta, una volta lo si faceva in compagnia a casa di qualcuno, tutti insieme a commentare...
> solo che poi non lo si guardava e si ciarlava e basta  Sono anni che non ce lo perdiamo... è un programma di intrattenimento che va preso per quello che è, intrattenimento puro, nel bene e nel male.
> Insieme abbiamo visto tutto Desperate Housewives e mi è piaciuto parecchio.
> ...


Ma ognuno potrà fare insieme quel che pare a loro, o no?!
C'è chi guarda fiction, chi la partita e chi National geographic e chi Don Matteo.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ognuno potrà fare insieme quel che pare a loro, o no?!
> C'è chi guarda fiction, chi la partita e chi National geographic e chi Don Matteo.


Comunque a leggere quel post di Danny mi si sono cariati quattro denti.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque a leggere quel post di Danny mi si sono cariati quattro denti.


Tanto te li fai da solo :carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tanto te li fai da solo :carneval:


Ah? Eh no, odontotecnico, mica odontoiatra. Non sia mai che mi trovo Minni con Jimmy Ghione alla
porta.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah? Eh no, odontotecnico, mica odontoiatra. Non sia mai che mi trovo Minni con Jimmy Ghione alla
> porta.


E' illegale ma tanto non ti denunci da solo


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' illegale ma tanto non ti denunci da solo


Oddio magari no, ma trapanarmi da solo francamente la vedo dura.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ho capito cosa vuol dire essere scaltra.
> Se è accorgersi del tradimento è una scaltrezza che significa diffidenza e non credere fino in fondo alla relazione.
> Ora sono scaltra e non è proprio bello esserlo.
> Se è altro non ho capito cos'è.


scaltrirsi significa smettere di cadere dal pero.
aprire gli occhi su situazioni che riteniamo improbabili solo perché non le abbiamo vissute
imparare ad agire a nostro vantaggio senza star lì a pensarci troppo (perché ti hanno insegnato che non è il miglior modo)


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oddio magari no, ma trapanarmi da solo francamente la vedo dura.


La dolcezza era tale che già immaginavo la necessità di una sostituzione.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> scaltrirsi significa smettere di cadere dal pero.
> aprire gli occhi su situazioni che riteniamo improbabili solo perché non le abbiamo vissute
> imparare ad agire a nostro vantaggio senza star lì a pensarci troppo (perché ti hanno insegnato che non è il miglior modo)


Oh son tonta. (Cado dal pero? ) Avevo capito che intendevi "agire a proprio vantaggio". Ma non ho capito cosa sia agire a proprio vantaggio che consideri una difficile conquista. Io agisco pensando di farlo a mio vantaggio. Cosa ti fa pensare che ci sia un modo solo di agire a proprio vantaggio?
E poi cosa ti fa pensare che chi agisce in un modo che a te non pare vantaggioso lo faccia perché segue indicazioni ricevute a accettate in modo acritico e non perché quell'agire è per lei vantaggioso?
Il vantaggioso non è diverso per ogni persona?


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La dolcezza era tale che già immaginavo la necessità di una sostituzione.


Anche cavarmeli da solo, sai?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Anche cavarmeli da solo, sai?


Ma sarai ben puntiglioso per una battuta?!
Magari fai l'allevatore di cavalli!:carneval:


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> scaltrirsi significa smettere di cadere dal pero.
> aprire gli occhi su situazioni che riteniamo improbabili solo perché non le abbiamo vissute
> imparare ad agire a nostro vantaggio senza star lì a pensarci troppo (perché ti hanno insegnato che non è il miglior modo)


magari Chiara potresti valutare se è il caso, almeno ogni tanto, di non estendere a tutto il mondo la tua esperienza. Sicuramente per te è stata liberatoria da una pastoia pregressa della quale magari eri poco consapevole. Ma non tutte quelle che fanno scelte diverse o opposte si devono liberare da una gabbia moralistica o stanno sul pero. Altrimenti, sarebbe come dire che tu hai la Verità (non la tua verità, la Verità-Vera) e chi agisce o desidera qualcosa di diverso è una povera demente, inconsapevole di tutto (e persino della sua vera natura) e buona solo per essere cassa di risonanza della morale tradizionale. Il che, a occhio, direi che è un filino presuntuoso...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh son tonta. (Cado dal pero? ) Avevo capito che intendevi "agire a proprio vantaggio". Ma non ho capito cosa sia *agire a proprio vantaggio che consideri una difficile conquista.* Io agisco pensando di farlo a mio vantaggio. Cosa ti fa pensare che ci sia un modo solo di agire a proprio vantaggio?
> E poi cosa ti fa pensare che chi agisce in un modo che a te non pare vantaggioso lo faccia perché segue indicazioni ricevute a accettate in modo acritico e non perché quell'agire è per lei vantaggioso?
> Il vantaggioso non è diverso per ogni persona?



è appunto il discorso che stavo facendo io. se per molte donne è una difficile conquista di là da venire anche guidare la macchina col proprio compagno seduto a fianco, agire a proprio vantaggio è non solo difficile, ma quasi un'utopia.
che poi se tu sei cresciuta in una contesto liberal-comunista-femminista dove le donne picchiavano gli uomini ogni volta che aprivano bocca a sproposito, non è che sia ovvio per tutte

cosa mi fa pensare che le donne che agiscono in certi modi che a me non sembrano vantaggiosi e a te sembrano delle libere scelte? l'ho già spiegato: il fatto che poi, davanti a certi fatti della vita che non avrebbero mai pensato capitassero a loro, si pentono (non sempre, eh) di quell'agire che pensavano frutto di scelte mature e consapevoli


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> magari Chiara potresti valutare se è il caso, almeno ogni tanto, di non estendere a tutto il mondo la tua esperienza. Sicuramente per te è stata liberatoria da una pastoia pregressa della quale magari eri poco consapevole. Ma non tutte quelle che fanno scelte diverse o opposte si devono liberare da una gabbia moralistica o stanno sul pero. Altrimenti, sarebbe come dire che tu hai la Verità (non la tua verità, la Verità-Vera) e chi agisce o desidera qualcosa di diverso è una povera demente, inconsapevole di tutto (e persino della sua vera natura) e buona solo per essere cassa di risonanza della morale tradizionale. Il che, a occhio, direi che è un filino presuntuoso...



ma io non estendo a tutto il mondo la mia esperienza, non serve
mi basta osservare, ascoltare e constatare


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma io non estendo a tutto il mondo la mia esperienza, non serve
> mi basta osservare, ascoltare e constatare


ok, vorrà dire che osserviamo, ascoltiamo e constatiamo secondo chiavi diverse. Rimane però che io non ritengo sul pero nessuna, per lo meno sulla carta, e certo non per come fa (con chi, quando, perché) sesso. Sarò sbagliata io.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è appunto il discorso che stavo facendo io. *se per molte donne è una difficile conquista di là da venire anche guidare la macchina col proprio compagno seduto a fianco, agire a proprio vantaggio è non solo difficile, ma quasi un'utopia.*
> che poi *se tu seia cresciuta in una contesto liberal-comunista-femminista dove le donne picchiavano gli uomini ogni volta che aprivano bocca  sproposito, non è che sia ovvio per tutte*
> 
> cosa mi fa pensare che le donne che agiscono in certi modi che a me non sembrano vantaggiosi e a te sembrano delle libere scelte? l'ho già spiegato: il* fatto che poi, davanti a certi fatti della vita che non avrebbero mai pensato capitassero a loro, si pentono (non sempre, eh) di quell'agire *che pensavano frutto di scelte mature e consapevoli


Hai ragione ci sono quelle che sono spaventate già all'idea di viaggiare sole, andare in albergo o al ristorante da sole. Ho conosciuto amiche che mi hanno chiesto mille informazioni su i quartieri di Milano immaginandosi di poter finire nel Bronxs dei film. Probabilmente non riusciranno mai a uscire da un matrimonio che serve loro per sicurezza sociale e personale.
Vero anche che ci sono donne fedeli pentite di esserlo state.
Non è il mio caso.
Io ho avuto un'educazione che non mi ha condizionata forse perché, fortunatamente, crescere in una grande città mette a contatto con tanti modi di vivere diversi e consente di formarsi un'idea personale su tutto.
Chi sono quelle che picchiano gli uomini? Molto difficile, visto che gli uomini sono generalmente più forti fisicamente e le possono bloccare senza difficoltà
O voleva essere una battutaccia?


----------



## Zod (24 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> scaltrirsi significa smettere di cadere dal pero.
> aprire gli occhi su situazioni che riteniamo improbabili solo perché non le abbiamo vissute
> imparare ad agire a nostro vantaggio senza star lì a pensarci troppo (perché ti hanno insegnato che non è il miglior modo)


Avrá avuto una educazione cattolica 

Si agisce sempre per proprio vantaggio. A volte il proprio vantaggio passa attraverso vantaggi altrui. La differenza sta nel decidere su orizzonti temporali diversi. Chi ragiona sul breve periodo magari non si lascia sfuggire l'avventura di una notte, chi ragiona sul medio periodo invece evita perché teme di perdere conquiste importanti (famiglia, figli), chi ragiona nel lungo periodo potrebbe optare per un "godi finchè puoi che tanto comunque vada finirai sotto un cipresso".


----------



## Sterminator (24 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai ragione ci sono quelle che sono spaventate già all'idea di viaggiare sole, andare in albergo o al ristorante da sole. Ho conosciuto amiche che mi hanno chiesto mille informazioni su i quartieri di Milano immaginandosi di poter finire nel Bronxs dei film. Probabilmente non riusciranno mai a uscire da un matrimonio che serve loro per sicurezza sociale e personale.
> Vero anche che ci sono donne fedeli pentite di esserlo state.
> Non è il mio caso.
> Io ho avuto un'educazione che non mi ha condizionata forse perché, fortunatamente, crescere in una grande città mette a contatto con tanti modi di vivere diversi e consente di formarsi un'idea personale su tutto.
> ...


Balle,se uno smidollato e' soggiogato dalla moglie, hai voja come lo mena e piange pure come un vitellino da latte...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (24 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai ragione ci sono quelle che sono spaventate già all'idea di viaggiare sole, andare in albergo o al ristorante da sole. *Ho conosciuto amiche che mi hanno chiesto mille informazioni su i quartieri di Milano immaginandosi di poter finire nel Bronxs dei film. Probabilmente non riusciranno mai a uscire da un matrimonio che serve loro per sicurezza sociale e personale.*
> Vero anche che ci sono donne fedeli pentite di esserlo state.
> Non è il mio caso.
> Io ho avuto un'educazione che non mi ha condizionata forse perché, fortunatamente, crescere in una grande città mette a contatto con tanti modi di vivere diversi e consente di formarsi un'idea personale su tutto.
> ...


:up:

E comunque vorrei sottolineare come l'estrema libertà sessuale non sempre sia indice di un'emancipazione personale. Il sesso può dare l'illusione di essere libere, ma io non lo vedo così centrale nella conquista della propria autonomia.

Anzi, per come la vedo io, il volersi conformare a un modello di emancipazione che passa attraverso l'uso libero del sesso e misurare tutto con questo metro, è indice di una visione un po' limitata e adolescenziale (non a caso l'adolescente si misura col sesso e con la rottura di certe regole proprio per formarsi e giungere a un gradino di consapevolezza ulteriore).

Ci sono donne che sessualmente sono molto 'regolari', fedeli, ma vivono in modo autenticamente libero.


----------



## sienne (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> E comunque vorrei sottolineare come l'estrema libertà sessuale non sempre sia indice di un'emancipazione personale. Il sesso può dare l'illusione di essere libere, ma io non lo vedo così centrale nella conquista della propria autonomia.
> 
> ...



Ciao

beh, certo ... la vedo così anche io a riguardo. 

L'emancipazione è una cosa che riguarda l'anima e un certo modo di porsi
verso costrizioni sociali con strutture ristrette e limitanti per la persona ... 
Tutta un'altra storia ... il sesso, in tutto questo, conta solo per quanto riguarda
che anche la donna ha una sua sessualità ... e come tale, va riconosciuta e rispettata. 


sienne


----------



## Sole (24 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> beh, certo ... la vedo così anche io a riguardo.
> 
> ...


Eccome :up:


----------



## Zod (24 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è appunto il discorso che stavo facendo io. se per molte donne è una difficile conquista di là da venire anche guidare la macchina col proprio compagno seduto a fianco, agire a proprio vantaggio è non solo difficile, ma quasi un'utopia.
> che poi se tu sei cresciuta in una contesto liberal-comunista-femminista dove le donne picchiavano gli uomini ogni volta che aprivano bocca a sproposito, non è che sia ovvio per tutte
> 
> cosa mi fa pensare che le donne che agiscono in certi modi che a me non sembrano vantaggiosi e a te sembrano delle libere scelte? l'ho già spiegato: il fatto che poi, davanti a certi fatti della vita che non avrebbero mai pensato capitassero a loro, si pentono (non sempre, eh) di quell'agire che pensavano frutto di scelte mature e consapevoli


In quale paese d'Italia per una donna è difficile guidare l'auto con il compagno seduto a fianco? Forse in laguna a Venezia.

È facile col senno del poi dire cosa era meglio. Ma si sceglie nel presente, non nel passato. Per tante che si sono pentite di essere rimaste fedeli, almeno altrettante si sono pentite di non averlo fatto.

Tu hai troppa ansia di godere la vita, e finisci con l'esaltare il tuo modello di esistenza, fondato sull'egoismo. Ma se sei felice e non danneggi nessuno, fai bene a continuare.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> E comunque vorrei sottolineare come l'estrema libertà sessuale non sempre sia indice di un'emancipazione personale. Il sesso può dare l'illusione di essere libere, ma io non lo vedo così centrale nella conquista della propria autonomia.
> 
> ...


Non si parlava di estrema libertà sessuale. Vai a rileggerti l'inizio del discorso. Io il sesso non l'ho neanche nominato.
Si parlava di donne che criticano le donne:  ho sottolineato come spesso, qui e altrove, le critiche (di donne a donne, ricordiamolo) funzionino solo in un senso. Effettivamente me lo state dimostrando.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> In quale paese d'Italia per una donna è difficile guidare l'auto con il compagno seduto a fianco? Forse in laguna a Venezia.
> 
> È facile col senno del poi dire cosa era meglio. Ma si sceglie nel presente, non nel passato. Per tante che si sono pentite di essere rimaste fedeli, almeno altrettante si sono pentite di non averlo fatto.
> 
> Tu hai troppa ansia di godere la vita, e finisci con l'esaltare il tuo modello di esistenza, fondato sull'egoismo. Ma se sei felice e non danneggi nessuno, fai bene a continuare.


Grazie per il sermone.
Io non esalto proprio nulla. Ma è tipico dei moralisti come te leggere tra le righe concetti che non sussistono.


----------



## sienne (25 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non si parlava di estrema libertà sessuale. Vai a rileggerti l'inizio del discorso. Io il sesso non l'ho neanche nominato.
> Si parlava di donne che criticano le donne:  ho sottolineato come spesso, qui e altrove, le critiche (di donne a donne, ricordiamolo) funzionino solo in un senso. Effettivamente me lo state dimostrando.



Ciao Chiara,

ammetto, di non aver letto tutta la discussione.

Ho sempre una difficoltà enorme, con questa divisione tra uomo e donna.
Non riesco a catalogare in questo senso. Vedo persone ... una cosa neutra. 
E non capisco neanche, cosa ci sia da criticare, più che altro da osservare in generale. 
Un ruolo o modo di essere all'interno di un insieme, viene anche sostenuto da fuori. 
Se una persona non guida accanto ad un compagno/a, forse, perché anche l'altra parte
ci si mette a criticare ... e fa venire un nervoso. 

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Chiara,
> 
> ammetto, di non aver letto tutta la discussione.
> 
> ...


Ciao Sienne 
Era un esempio, l'ho riportato perché mi è capitato di sentire più d'una.
In effetti la laguna di Venezia è una realtà arretrata, tendiamo ad autodefinirci Serenissima Repubblica, come se Napoleone non fosse mai passato da queste parti.
Però vedo che nel resto del mondo siete tutti molto avanti, dei modelli positivi da seguire.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ciao Sienne
> Era un esempio, l'ho riportato perché mi è capitato di sentire più d'una.
> In effetti la laguna di Venezia è una realtà arretrata, tendiamo ad autodefinirci Serenissima Repubblica, come se Napoleone non fosse mai passato da queste parti.
> Però vedo che nel resto del mondo siete tutti molto avanti, dei modelli positivi da seguire.


Si ma in laguna le auto non ci stanno...
Forse Zod intendeva dire che non esiste oramai nessun posto in cui...

Come dire...
mi sa che solo al polo nord le donne si mettono in topless...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Chiara,
> 
> ammetto, di non aver letto tutta la discussione.
> 
> ...


Fa l'altro, mi viene in mente anche un'altra cosa.
Per me ammettere di aver avuto una mentalità ristretta o che non teneva conto di certi punti di vista, è una segno di apertura e di disponibilità ad allargarla, questa mentalità.
Tanto per capirci, io non ho mai rifiutato di prendere un caffè o di rapportarmi con persone che si presentavano molto diversamente da me o che mostravano idee diverse dalle mie.: persone che qui sopra ho letto iscritte alle liste nere di chi non viene sopportato, tanto per intenderci. 
Questa cosa, per dire, l'ho letta proprio da chi afferma di avere ricevuto un'educazione non condizionante.


----------



## sienne (25 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Fa l'altro, mi viene in mente anche un'altra cosa.
> Per me ammettere di aver avuto una mentalità ristretta o che non teneva conto di certi punti di vista, è una segno di apertura e di disponibilità ad allargarla, questa mentalità.
> Tanto per capirci, io non ho mai rifiutato di prendere un caffè o di rapportarmi con persone che si presentavano molto diversamente da me o che mostravano idee diverse dalle mie.: persone che qui sopra ho letto iscritte alle liste nere di chi non viene sopportato, tanto per intenderci.
> Questa cosa, per dire, l'ho letta proprio da chi afferma di avere ricevuto un'educazione non condizionante.


Ciao Chiara,

mah, se altrove si è più avanti, non lo so. 
Basta pensare che qui l'ultimo cantone che ha 
dato il voto alle donne è avvenuto nel 1971 ... 
che tristezza ... 
Ma dall'altro canto, il convivere in un territorio
così stretto con più culture e lingue di suo, 
allena tanto alla convivenza con il diverso ... 

È chiaro, che alcuni ci sono più simpatici che altri. 
E ciò, almeno per me, non è una questione di pensarla come me. 
Anzi, sono altre le caratteristiche che mi attirano tanto ... 
Poi, ogni educazione condiziona ... ma sta a noi riconoscere,
prendere, cambiare, curare, allargare ... 
Quello che non sopporto, è la negazione che si possa cambiare,
come processo di integrazione accettata di quello che eravamo. 
È come racconti tu, un'apertura ... ed è questo processo che ci racconta,
senza negazione dei processi o tappe che ci hanno condotto ad oggi. 
Il riportarci sempre a tappe passate ... fa capire tanto ... 
Mi sa, che ci siamo capite ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (25 Febbraio 2014)

Alcuni fanno confusione tra introspezione e emancipazione.


----------



## sienne (25 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Alcuni fanno confusione tra introspezione e emancipazione.



Ciao

secondo me, sono due cose, che s'intrecciano. 
Un'emancipazione comporta di chiedersi, in cosa. 
Cosa mi limita, mi racchiude in schemi ... 
e mi fa impedire di evolvermi ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (25 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> secondo me, sono due cose, che s'intrecciano.
> Un'emancipazione comporta di chiedersi, in cosa.
> ...



Certo che s'intrecciano, secondo me. tantè che spesso l'uno non va d'accordo con l'altro. Ma basta crederci e diventa emancipazione:sonar::sonar: Fino a quando non pesti i piedi ed oltre il" haiiii"  non ci si becca altro. :sonar::sonar:


----------



## sienne (25 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo che s'intrecciano, secondo me. tantè che spesso l'uno non va d'accordo con l'altro. Ma basta crederci e diventa emancipazione:sonar::sonar: Fino a quando non pesti i piedi ed oltre il" haiiii"  non ci si becca altro. :sonar::sonar:



Ciao

alludi al rispetto dell'altro, che è ben altra cosa ... 

se no, torniamo alla camicia da notte con il buchetto ... 
anche se l'emancipazione comprende un evolversi da ambo le parti,
in diversi ambiti della vita ... ma va boh ... 


sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Fa l'altro, mi viene in mente anche un'altra cosa.
> Per me ammettere di aver avuto una mentalità ristretta o che non teneva conto di certi punti di vista, è una segno di apertura e di disponibilità ad allargarla, questa mentalità.
> Tanto per capirci, io *non ho mai rifiutato di prendere un caffè o di rapportarmi con persone che si presentavano molto diversamente da me* o che mostravano idee diverse dalle mie.: persone che qui sopra ho letto iscritte alle liste nere di chi non viene sopportato, tanto per intenderci.
> Questa cosa, per dire, l'ho letta proprio da chi afferma di avere ricevuto un'educazione non condizionante.


quindi, fammi capire, prenderesti volentieri un caffè a CasaPound o stringeresti rapporti significativi con uno dei partecipanti?
Perché a mio parere la differenza è fonte di scambio, entro limiti condivisi e condivisibili. Ma non la differenza tout court. Men che meno l'opposizione.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> alludi al rispetto dell'altro, che è ben altra cosa ...
> 
> ...



tra il dire e il fare c'è di mezzo il mare. Questo per quanto riguarda al rispetto per..... bla blabla... Che poi altro non è che far presente la propria opinione data da introspezione. A meno che subentri l'ad minchiam e l'ad muzum...:fischio::dotto:. cosa probabile ma non scontata. 


il buchetto sulla camicia da notte è superfluo.


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (25 Febbraio 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti, sono nuova, è la prima volta che scrivo ma vi leggo già da un po'. Ho bisogno di voi, dei vostri consigli, perchè sono in una situazione di stallo da cui non riesco ad uscire. Cercherò di sintetizzare il più possibile. Ho 35 anni, sposata da 5 ma conviviamo da 9 e stiamo insieme da quasi 12 anni. Amo mio marito, me ne sono pazzamente innamorata da quando ero all'Università e insieme abbiamo condiviso esperienze, siamo cresciuti, abbiamo fatto viaggi bellissimi, e nel tempo costruito e conquistato tutto ciò che di bello abbiamo ora. Non abbiamo ancora figli ma ne vorremmo. Lui..che dire, è sempre presente, mi riempie di attenzioni, mi dimostra ogni giorno quello che prova per me. Del sesso..non posso proprio lamentarmi, il desiderio c'è e non stiamo mai lontani più di qualche giorno..ma dopo tanti anni insieme..la passione non è quella degli inizi. Penso sia normalissimo, e credo che anzi, conservare una sessualità cmq soddisfacente anche dopo anni sia già qualcosa di prezioso. Premetto che in 12 anni insieme la fedeltà da parte mia è stata totale, ma senza sforzi, rinunce o savrifici, è stato per me del tutto naturale essergli fedele. Finché.. aime', solito maledetto cliché! Sul lavoro conosco un uomo, all'inizio dell'estate scorsa..48 anni, sposato, due figli. Bello, elegante, intrigante. Cominciano fra noi gli sguardi, quando capita di incontrarci, qualche battuta, più o meno maliziosa, qualche scambio di email, più o meno professionale..finché una sera non passa a trovarmi nella mia stanza..sono sola, è tardi..ci baciamo, con moooolta passione. Da li' cominciamo a scriverci tutti i giorni, a raccontarci molto di noi..ma ci incontriamo solo poche volte fuori, e niente sesso, solo baci e altro.. Io non la vivo bene, l'attrazione tra noi è fortissima, ma non vivo bene quest'avventura perchè va contro tutto ciò in cui ho sempre creduto, la lealtà e la sincerita' verso chi amo e chi mi ama, il rispetto. Ok ho riscoperto sensazioni ed emozioni forti, una passione ossessiva, forte, che non provavo da tempo. Ma a che prezzo!?mi sento falsa, so che tradisco la persona più importante della mia vita, che crede ed ha fiducia in me. Lui, invece, dice di non essere mai stato cosi' bene in vita sua, mi racconta che la moglie da tempo non prova piu' desiderio per lui, che si sente bene quando sta con me, che mi desidera moltissimo. E vorrebbe una relazione stabile. Io sono in crisi e decido di chiudere.



Ciao,
se il problema risiede solo nella voglia di cedere ad una tentazione e nel provare forti emozionali di natura sessuale potresti intraprendere una strada in comune con tuo marito volta alla realizzazione di fantasie e nella ricerca di situazioni eccitanti fuori dal comune.
esempio, situazioni a 3, frequentazioni di club privè (anche solo per esibizionismo), e via dicendo.

prova a coinvolgerlo e iniziate il persorso assieme.  coinvolgilo nelle tue fantasie anzichè escluderlo facendo le cose di nascosto con mille bugie e tradimenti.

Ciao


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> quindi, fammi capire, prenderesti volentieri un caffè a CasaPound o stringeresti rapporti significativi con uno dei partecipanti?
> Perché a mio parere la differenza è fonte di scambio, entro limiti condivisi e condivisibili. Ma non la differenza tout court. Men che meno l'opposizione.



sì, e anche con ignazio la russa, tanto per citare uno che proprio qui fu preso a esempio di persona "con cui non prenderei neanche un caffè".
ma anche con gente di estrema sinistra, per rimanere in ambito politico: e l'ho fatto.
il mio primo amico era talmente di destra da autodefinirsi fascista, razzista e quant'altro, ma questo non ha mai precluso scambi civili di opinioni fra di noi, anche se la pensavamo in modo molto diverso su tantissime cose, non solo sulla politica

invece qualcuno che qui sopra si definisce molto aperto mentalmente si è rifiutato di partecipare a cene (non invitato da me) dove c'ero io, per esempio, per non aver a che fare "con certe persone".

p.s sottolineo che le mie sono CONSTATAZIONI  e non giudizi: ognuno frequenta chi vuole


----------



## Ultimo (25 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sì, e anche con ignazio la russa, tanto per citare uno che proprio qui fu preso a esempio di persona "con cui non prenderei neanche un caffè".
> ma anche con gente di estrema sinistra, per rimanere in ambito politico: e l'ho fatto.
> il mio primo amico era talmente di destra da autodefinirsi fascista, razzista e quant'altro, ma questo non ha mai precluso scambi civili di opinioni fra di noi, anche se la pensavamo in modo molto diverso su tantissime cose, non solo sulla politica
> 
> invece qualcuno che qui sopra si definisce molto aperto mentalmente si è rifiutato di partecipare a cene (non invitato da me) dove c'ero io, per esempio, per non aver a che fare "con certe persone".



A ME non mi hai mai invitato. mangio poco, sporco poco, però parlo assai e a vanvera. 

Ah, so pure ballare, pensa un po te.


----------



## perplesso (25 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> quindi, fammi capire, prenderesti volentieri un caffè a CasaPound o stringeresti rapporti significativi con uno dei partecipanti?
> Perché a mio parere la differenza è fonte di scambio, entro limiti condivisi e condivisibili. Ma non la differenza tout court. Men che meno l'opposizione.


mah io con gente di sinistra che si definisce a tut'oggi comunista ho pure mangiato insieme la pizza e non mi sono neppure venuti i bollettoni sulle braccia.

nel tuo caso non vedo scamhio,perchè se ti rifiuti di confrontarti con chi la pensa davvero diversamente da te... che differenza c'è?


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sì, e anche con ignazio la russa, tanto per citare uno che proprio qui fu preso a esempio di persona "con cui non prenderei neanche un caffè".
> ma anche con gente di estrema sinistra, per rimanere in ambito politico: e l'ho fatto.
> il mio primo amico era talmente di destra da autodefinirsi fascista, razzista e quant'altro, ma questo non ha mai precluso scambi civili di opinioni fra di noi, anche se la pensavamo in modo molto diverso su tantissime cose, non solo sulla politica
> 
> ...


ok, capito. Io a cena con te ci verrei più che volentieri, con gruppi di estrema destra mai, anche perché mica stanno zitti. Una posizione l'ho presa, contro il fascismo e la destra, specie se estrema, e non me ne vergogno, anzi. Scambi civili con chi non ha posizioni civili la vedo dura. Scambi formalmente educati, forse. Ma il tempo libero è poco, non lo spreco così, imparerei solo l'odio. Finirei a litigare una frase sì e l'altra pure. Poi ho buone conoscenze nel mondo kayakistico con ragazzi disimpegnatissimi e filo-destrorsi (non solo italiani). Ma talmente disimpeganti che non ne parlano mai: parlano solo di outdoor e fiume, l'unico ambito che condividiamo sono le rapide e la montagna. Questo non lo definirei amicizia. Per amicizia intendo vero scambio e mutuo accrescimento, almeno potenziale, affetto. A livello di frequentazioni casuali o mirate (vedi fiume o montagna) mica piglio a pizze in faccia la gente; a livello di vere amicizie ho un filtro, netto, innegoziabile. Anche condiviso al contrario, direi. Sono una che zitta non ci sta: non è che non si vedano le mie posizioni umane e politiche. Che non piacciono a chi è di destra, specie se estrema. Con la Russa prenderei un caffè solo per mettere dentro la sua tazzina del guttalax. E anche no: non c'ho più l'età, troppa fatica, la vita è breve.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> quindi, fammi capire, prenderesti volentieri un caffè a CasaPound o stringeresti rapporti significativi con uno dei partecipanti?
> Perché a mio parere la differenza è fonte di scambio, entro limiti condivisi e condivisibili. Ma non la differenza tout court. Men che meno l'opposizione.


Ma vai a zappare le carote, dai.


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma vai a zappare le carote, dai.



al limte le compero. Non hai i supermercati, tu? Ah, sì, li frequenti pure piacevolmente


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ok, capito. Io a cena con te ci verrei più che volentieri, con gruppi di estrema destra mai, *anche perché mica stanno zitti*. Una posizione l'ho presa, contro il fascismo e la destra, specie se estrema, e non me ne vergogno, anzi. *Scambi civili con chi non ha posizioni civili*(loro ndr) *la vedo dura*. Scambi formalmente educati, forse. Ma il tempo libero è poco, non lo spreco così, imparerei solo l'odio. *Finirei a litigare una frase sì e l'altra pure. *Poi ho buone conoscenze nel mondo kayakistico con ragazzi disimpegnatissimi e filo-destrorsi (non solo italiani). Ma talmente disimpeganti che non ne parlano mai: parlano solo di outdoor e fiume, l'unico ambito che condividiamo sono le rapide e la montagna. Questo non lo definirei amicizia. Per amicizia intendo vero scambio e mutuo accrescimento, almeno potenziale, affetto. A livello di frequentazioni casuali o mirate (vedi fiume o montagna) mica piglio a pizze in faccia la gente; *a livello di vere amicizie ho un filtro, netto, innegoziabile.* Anche condiviso al contrario, direi. *Sono una che zitta non ci sta*: non è che non si vedano le mie posizioni umane e politiche. Che non piacciono a chi è di destra, specie se estrema. *Con la Russa prenderei un caffè solo per mettere dentro la sua tazzina del guttalax.* E anche no: non c'ho più l'età, troppa fatica, la vita è breve.


Gli intolleranti sono LORO. Mica lei. LORO. Loro, chiunque non sia d'accordo o un upper class di Manhattan ultraquarantenne e verginiello che è molto cool. Dai oh. Altro che fregnacce.


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ok, capito. Io a cena con te ci verrei più che volentieri, con gruppi di estrema destra mai, anche perché mica stanno zitti. Una posizione l'ho presa, contro il fascismo e la destra, specie se estrema, e non me ne vergogno, anzi. Scambi civili con chi non ha posizioni civili la vedo dura. Scambi formalmente educati, forse. Ma il tempo libero è poco, non lo spreco così, imparerei solo l'odio. Finirei a litigare una frase sì e l'altra pure. Poi ho buone conoscenze nel mondo kayakistico con ragazzi disimpegnatissimi e filo-destrorsi (non solo italiani). Ma talmente disimpeganti che non ne parlano mai: parlano solo di outdoor e fiume, l'unico ambito che condividiamo sono le rapide e la montagna. Questo non lo definirei amicizia. Per amicizia intendo vero scambio e mutuo accrescimento, almeno potenziale, affetto. A livello di frequentazioni casuali o mirate (vedi fiume o montagna) mica piglio a pizze in faccia la gente; a livello di vere amicizie ho un filtro, netto, innegoziabile. Anche condiviso al contrario, direi. Sono una che zitta non ci sta: non è che non si vedano le mie posizioni umane e politiche. Che non piacciono a chi è di destra, specie se estrema. Con la Russa prenderei un caffè solo per mettere dentro la sua tazzina del guttalax. E anche no: non c'ho più l'età, troppa fatica, la vita è breve.


Me piasci...

te leggerei i due tomi sulla Storia dell'Unione Sovietica o pe' farte svaga', le lettere dell'amante de Lenin, Inessa Armand...che preferisci?...


----------



## sienne (25 Febbraio 2014)

Ciao

però non si può negare, che discutere con un estremista è difficile,
soprattutto toccando certe ideologie ... con certi passati storici ... 
E con certi panorami quotidiani di oggi ... 

Lì, meglio non toccare certi argomenti ... meglio parlare d'altro ...

sienne


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> però non si può negare, che discutere con un estremista è difficile,
> soprattutto toccando certe ideologie ... con certi passati storici ...
> ...


Va' che quello che vi fotte OGGI e' invece proprio l'assenza di un'ideologia...siete cannette al vento e pronti a farvi fottere dal primo venditore di aspirapolveri di passaggio...


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Gli intolleranti sono LORO. Mica lei. LORO. Loro, chiunque non sia d'accordo o un upper class di Manhattan ultraquarantenne e verginiello che è molto cool. Dai oh. Altro che fregnacce.


s

empre stata intollerante contro i fascisti. Me ne vanto, tesoro. Mica seguo il Vangelo, io. Se tu non hai una posizione politica chiara, che cazzo vuoi da me? Fate più danno voi al collettivo che la gramigna.


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> s
> 
> empre stata intollerante contro i fascisti. Me ne vanto, tesoro. Mica seguo il Vangelo, io. Se tu non hai una posizione politica chiara, che cazzo vuoi da me? Fate più danno voi al collettivo che la gramigna.


ma nun da rett'...sta solo aspettando che Cristo lo chiama...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> s
> 
> empre stata intollerante contro i fascisti. Me ne vanto, tesoro. Mica seguo il Vangelo, io. Se tu non hai una posizione politica chiara, che cazzo vuoi da me? Fate più danno voi al collettivo che la gramigna.


Vieni a cena con me...
Ho qui dei maialini che arrostiremo e mangeremo allo spiedo che ne dici?

E poi giù botte...
Non li vedi lì in fondo al locale che inneggiano?

All'armi.....all'armi.....all'armi...


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> al limte le compero. Non hai i supermercati, tu? Ah, sì, li frequenti pure piacevolmente


Lui li frequenta talmente piacevolmente che le cassiere se fanno trasferi' o se licenziano pe' nun vedello...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Me piasci...
> 
> te leggerei i due tomi sulla Storia dell'Unione Sovietica o pe' farte svaga', le lettere dell'amante de Lenin, Inessa Armand...che preferisci?...




Una grande storia eh?
neanche sono stati capaci ad arrivare al centenario

Il Cristianesimo ha più di 2000 anni...
e neppure Lenin o Stalin è riuscito a depennarlo dal mondo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vieni a cena con me...
> Ho qui dei maialini che arrostiremo e mangeremo allo spiedo che ne dici?
> 
> E poi giù botte...
> ...


eh già, giusto il maialino arrosto mi tenta


----------



## contepinceton (25 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh già, giusto il maialino arrosto mi tenta


Ma era un maiale fascista sai?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Vuoi del polletto cattolico?:smile:


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Me piasci...
> 
> te leggerei i due tomi sulla Storia dell'Unione Sovietica o pe' farte svaga', le lettere dell'amante de Lenin, Inessa Armand...che preferisci?...


non 

è che io sia 'esattamente' marxista-leninista, ma se po' fà. Di Kropotkin non hai niente niente?


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vieni a cena con me...
> *Ho qui dei maialini che arrostiremo e mangeremo allo spiedo che ne dici?*
> 
> E poi giù botte...
> ...


non male come gancio a una vegetariana


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma era un maiale fascista sai?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Vuoi del polletto cattolico?:smile:


hm, un po' di verdure anarchiche? Dicono facciano benissimo


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Una grande storia eh?
> neanche sono stati capaci ad arrivare al centenario
> 
> Il Cristianesimo ha più di 2000 anni...
> e neppure Lenin o Stalin è riuscito a depennarlo dal mondo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


La Grande Russia che e' rinata co' Putin e' infinitamente piu' potente e sderenante della precedente....

vede' le scoppole a raffica che se pijano gli aminchietti tuoi Usa&getta non ha prezzo...e fottite pure tu, fallito...


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> s
> 
> empre stata intollerante contro i fascisti. Me ne vanto, tesoro. Mica seguo il Vangelo, io. Se tu non hai una posizione politica chiara, che cazzo vuoi da me? Fate più danno voi al collettivo che la gramigna.


Voi? Io mica sono mai stato in una qualsiasi casa pound e manco li ho mai votati. Da mo' che non voto. Il punto è tu sei tutto, TUTTO tranne che democratica ed aperta al dialogo od open minded o come ti pare. Altro che grrmigna. Sei piena zeppa di contorsioni, storture e vere e proprie chiusure mentali che vanno dal non farsi fare foto per alcun motivo che non sei mai contenta di come vieni, passando per l'incapacità di concepire una vita che non sia una sorta di fregnaccia alla sex and the city da Cottolengo con tanto di upper class a Manhattan, transitando giusto quanto basta per convincersi a non prendere MAI manco un grammo in più che sennò poverina poi non entri più in quella silouette mentale che ti sei formata altrimenti scleri ed arriva fino alla completa INTOLLERANZA per certe persone, CAMIONISTI (che preferisci non frequentare, ricordiamolo) e destrorsi di qualsivoglia specie inclusi. Dai oh, vaffanculo. Vai a zappare, ma vai zappare davvero, altro che lettere moderne, antiche o qualsiasi altra scienza delle merendine da loft a Capalbio ed illuminata intellighenzia di sinistra farlocca ti è venuto in mente di fare qule maledetto giorno in cui ti sei iscritta all'università invece che prendere la via del collocamento.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hm, un po' di verdure anarchiche? Dicono facciano benissimo


No ho solo verdure democristiane...
Ma ho il vino da damigiana anarchica...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> La Grande Russia che e' rinata co' Putin e' infinitamente piu' potente e sderenante della precedente....
> 
> vede' le scoppole a raffica che se pijano gli aminchietti tuoi Usa&getta non ha prezzo...e fottite pure tu, fallito...



:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Vogliamo parlare dei crimini di Putin?
Andiamo a parlare con gli Ucraini e i ceceni?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:

Ma quale grande russia
che stan morendo tutti di fame...


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No ho solo verdure democristiane...
> Ma ho il vino *da damigiana anarchica*...


clinto?


----------



## contepinceton (25 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> clinto?


amarone della valpolicella...
con quel vino lì trasformi na suora in porcona...credame...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> non
> 
> è che io sia 'esattamente' marxista-leninista, ma se po' fà. Di Kropotkin non hai niente niente?


Ho un Kropotkin del 1918 invecchiato in botti di rovere...ahahah

intanto gradisci qualche Bakunin, Proudhon o Malatesta spalmati su una bruschetta?...


----------



## sienne (25 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Va' che quello che vi fotte OGGI e' invece proprio l'assenza di un'ideologia...siete cannette al vento e pronti a farvi fottere dal primo venditore di aspirapolveri di passaggio...



Ciao

mah, forse ... 

a me sembra che quello che fotte oggi,
è tanta aria fritta ... proveniente anche dal passato. 

sienne


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Vogliamo parlare dei crimini di Putin?
> Andiamo a parlare con gli Ucraini e i ceceni?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> ...


I nazisti Ucraini che stanno a fa' casino sobillati dai soliti pezzi di merda Yankee, saranno presto spazzati via dai reparti speciali russi che hanno dovuto fa' passa' le olimpiadi de Sochi pe' scatenarse...stai a vede' che je fanno...

a rincojonito, altro che fame stanno a fa' quelli col progetto Eurasia dello zar Putin che procede come un treno e che vole Europa e Cina insieme pe' fa' l'Heartland invincibile ed inkubo nero dei falliti Yankee.....

ma riattaccate alla bottiglia, va'...


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mah, forse ...
> 
> ...


Magari arrivasse aria fritta dal passato...t'hanno fatto credere che pure la lotta di classe era morta, mentre era viva e vegeta e l'ha vinta la classe dominante che c'incula senza vaselina e dovremmo stare pure zitti e rassegnati.....

ma magari...


----------



## sienne (25 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Magari arrivasse aria fritta dal passato...t'hanno fatto credere che pure la lotta di classe era morta, mentre era viva e vegeta e l'ha vinta la classe dominate che c'incula senza vaselina e dovremmo stare pure zitti e rassegnati.....
> 
> ma magari...



Ciao

ma come, se stiamo messi così, proprio per un certo passato ... 

Comunque, mi riferivo a posizioni estreme ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (25 Febbraio 2014)

Ciao

vedremo, come andrà la raccolta di patate quest'anno ... 
l'anno scorso ha piovuto troppo durante tutto l'inverno e primavera ... 

come è andata in Italia, a proposito? ... 

sienne


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma come, se stiamo messi così, proprio per un certo passato ...
> 
> ...


ma che dici?...e' dalla caduta del muro di Berlino che la sinistra ve l'hanno cancellata dalle coscienze e v'hanno ipnotizzato con il neoliberismo del cazzo...

e specialmente le posizioni estreme hanno sterilizzato nelle vostre capocce....poi nun te lamenta' pero'...


----------



## Sole (25 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> quindi, fammi capire, prenderesti volentieri un caffè a CasaPound o stringeresti rapporti significativi con uno dei partecipanti?
> Perché a mio parere *la differenza è fonte di scambio, entro limiti condivisi e condivisibili.* Ma non la differenza tout court. Men che meno l'opposizione.


Sono d'accordo.

Io con chi la pensa in modo molto diverso da me su temi e valori che per me sono importanti non avrei nulla da dire. No, non sono democratica in questo. Penso di poter esercitare il mio diritto a scegliere chi frequentare e chi no.

Sul prendere il caffè poi, boh. Con alcune persone che leggo qui dentro non lo prenderei, ma non perché sono intollerante, ma perché non mi ispirano particolare simpatia o curiosità. E' così importante prendere un caffè con chiunque? E' segno di apertura mentale? Per me è il contrario. E' segno di consapevolezza di sé avere ben chiari i limiti entro i quali possiamo tollerare qualcosa e oltre i quali, invece, non ci interessa più di tanto il confronto.

Ancora una volta leggo un po' di confusione... c'è chi il proprio percorso di costruzione del proprio sistema di valori l'ha iniziato molto tempo fa. Io già alle superiori detestavo i fascisti e i razzisti e mi facevo tutte le manifestazioni del mondo. Mi sono già costruita le mie idee e non mi interessa più di tanto approfondire un punto di vista che aborro e mi fa schifo: io con un razzista di destra nemmeno mi siederei a parlare e ne vado fiera!

Non sento la necessità di recitare la parte di quella aperta mentalmente che va d'accordo con tutti... potevo farlo quand'ero una ragazzina senza idee alla ricerca della sua identità.

I percorsi che portano alla definizione di sé tracciano inevitabilmente dei confini. Anche questi fanno parte di noi. Giusti o sbagliati che siano. 

Personalmente ritengo più positivo avere idee chiare sulle cose piuttosto che vivere da adulti con un approccio alla conoscenza basato sulla continua sperimentazione di questo e di quello.

La disponibilità al cambiamento di sé la ritengo preziosa, ma altrettanto lo sono i punti di riferimento che ci siamo costruiti con convinzione profonda, perché ci crediamo davvero. Fanno parte di noi e della nostra identità, della nostra storia personale.


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Voi? Io mica sono mai stato in una qualsiasi casa pound e manco li ho mai votati. Da mo' che non voto. Il punto è tu sei tutto, TUTTO tranne che democratica ed aperta al dialogo od open minded o come ti pare. Altro che grrmigna. Sei piena zeppa di contorsioni, storture e vere e proprie chiusure mentali che vanno dal non farsi fare foto per alcun motivo che non sei mai contenta di come vieni, passando per l'incapacità di concepire una vita che non sia una sorta di fregnaccia alla sex and the city da Cottolengo con tanto di upper class a Manhattan, transitando giusto quanto basta per convincersi a non prendere MAI manco un grammo in più che sennò poverina poi non entri più in quella silouette mentale che ti sei formata altrimenti scleri ed arriva fino alla completa INTOLLERANZA per certe persone, CAMIONISTI (che preferisci non frequentare, ricordiamolo) e destrorsi di qualsivoglia specie inclusi. Dai oh, vaffanculo. Vai a zappare, ma vai zappare davvero, altro che lettere moderne, antiche o qualsiasi altra scienza delle merendine da loft a Capalbio ed illuminata intellighenzia di sinistra farlocca ti è venuto in mente di fare qule maledetto giorno in cui ti sei iscritta all'università invece che prendere la via del collocamento.


tu invece non sai leggere, o perlomeno connettere il cervello quando lo fai. Parlavamo di MANGIARE con i camionisti (carbonara fra un round e l'altro), demente. Sei te, per altro, che pensi di offendere con storie tio 'pulire i cessi' mica io. Sei talmente pieno di te e convinto di sapere qualsiasi cosa che scadi nel ridicolo ogni due per tre. Bella roba, per altro, non votare. Uno degli atti più suicidi per ogni forma di democrazia. Ma tanto che ti frega, ti interessa solo il tuo orticello e non avere rotture di coglioni. Ti ricordo, en passant, che la nostra costituzione è antifascista. Rileggitela, và, che ne hai bisogno. Appunti sparsi: -della mia forma fisica non sei certo tu che te ne devi occupare, visto che ci penso già io e mi sta benissimo così come è. -Non so che lavoro fai, ma non se non ne sei molto fiero, mi spiace per te. -E soprattutto, ma non ti scappa da ridere quando ti vanti di essere il Grande Scolapasta? A me sì


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> tu invece non sai leggere, o perlomeno connettere il cervello quando lo fai. Parlavamo di MANGIARE con i camionisti (carbonara fra un round e l'altro), demente. Sei te, per altro, che pensi di offendere con storie tio 'pulire i cessi' mica io. Sei talmente pieno di te e convinto di sapere qualsiasi cosa che scadi nel ridicolo ogni due per tre. Bella roba, per altro, non votare. Uno degli atti più suicidi per ogni forma di democrazia. Ma tanto che ti frega, ti interessa solo il tuo orticello e non avere rotture di coglioni. Ti ricordo, en passant, che la nostra costituzione è antifascista. Rileggitela, và, che ne hai bisogno. Appunti sparsi: -della mia forma fisica non sei certo tu che te ne devi occupare, visto che ci penso già io e mi sta benissimo così come è. -Non so che lavoro fai, ma non se non ne sei molto fiero, mi spiace per te. -E soprattutto, ma non ti scappa da ridere quando ti vanti di essere il Grande Scolapasta? A me sì


aggiusta le dentiere alle vecchiette e se fa paga' in natura...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> 
> Io con chi la pensa in modo molto diverso da me su temi e valori che per me sono importanti non avrei nulla da dire. No, non sono democratica in questo. Penso di poter esercitare il mio diritto a scegliere chi frequentare e chi no.
> 
> ...


sono d'accordo con te, specie in politica. Ogni posizione NON presa a sinistra è la destra che avanza. C'è una precisa responsabilità. E mi spiace, nessuna pietà e nessun tempo mio con chi avalla la destra. Siamo in questa merda per questo, chiamo responsabili chiunque non abbia fatto, nel suo piccolo, la sua parte di resistenza. E ne vado fierissima.

PS: Parlavo di politica; per il resto, sulle posizioni personali, intime, non ho nessun giudizio da fare, nessun biasimo da spiattellare, nessuna condanna nemmeno da accennare; soprattutto nemmeno li penso, questi giudizi e queste condanne. Sono dimensioni appunto personali, e mai capirò e sosterrò questa critica, specie di donne contro donne, della quale parlava Chiara.


----------



## sienne (25 Febbraio 2014)

Ciao

non dovrei discutere su certi argomenti ... 
va boh ... 

Un fascista, razzista, franchista, nazista ... 
ha una visione dell'uomo talmente differente dal mio,
che una discussione è interessante solo, se disposti entrambi
a non difendere le proprie posizioni ... ma per capire,
cosa ha portato e cosa meno ad una posizione ... con critica. 
Ma si urta ... su convenzioni, alle quali ci tengo e ci credo, 
e fino ad ora, solo con una persona sono stata capace ... 
Triste ... in rapporto con quanti ci ho provato ... 


sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non dovrei discutere su certi argomenti ...
> va boh ...
> ...


anche io, tanto, nei miei 20 anni. Poi sono cresciuta e ho smesso di buttare il mio tempo.


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sono d'accordo con te, specie in politica. Ogni posizione NON presa a sinistra è la destra che avanza. C'è una precisa responsabilità. E mi spiace, nessuna pietà e nessun tempo mio con chi avalla la destra. Siamo in questa merda per questo, chiamo responsabili chiunque non abbia fatto, nel suo piccolo, la sua parte di resistenza. E ne vado fierissima.
> 
> PS: Parlavo di politica; per il resto, sulle posizioni personali, intime, non ho nessun giudizio da fare, nessun biasimo da spiattellare, nessuna condanna nemmeno da accennare; nemmeno le penso. Sono dimensioni appunto personali, e mai capirò e sosterrò questa critica, specie di donne contro donne, della quale parlava Chiara.


brava e casca a fagiuoolo....

ONORE E GLORIA ETERNA AI PARTIGIANI!

“Odio gli indifferenti. Credo che vivere voglia dire essere partigiani. Chi  vive veramente non può non essere cittadino e partigiano. L’indifferenza è  abulia, è parassitismo, è vigliaccheria, non è vita. Perciò odio gli  indifferenti".......(Gramsci)..


----------



## sienne (25 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> anche io, tanto, nei miei 20 anni. Poi sono cresciuta e ho smesso di buttare il mio tempo.



Ciao AB,

in questo sono molto tirata ... 
non credo che chiudere il dialogo a priori sia la via giusta.
Le differenze - parliamo di questo tipo - si sormontano 
solo col dialogo e l'intelligenza e la disposizione indirizzata
verso una concordanza momentanea. Basta un grillino nell'orecchio ... 
I muri ... rafforzano soltanto ... 
Ma ammetto, che ... è dura ... già solo su sciocchezze ... 

sienne


----------



## Sole (25 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> brava e casca a fagiuoolo....
> 
> ONORE E GLORIA ETERNA AI PARTIGIANI!
> 
> “Odio gli indifferenti. Credo che vivere voglia dire essere partigiani. Chi  vive veramente non può non essere cittadino e partigiano. L’indifferenza è  abulia, è parassitismo, è vigliaccheria, non è vita. Perciò odio gli  indifferenti".......(Gramsci)..


Sante parole.

Viviamo in un'epoca di qualunquisti che si vantano pure di esserlo. E infatti...


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2014)

L'ultima cosa che guardo in una persona quando la conosco è la sua appartenenza politica.
Eppure sono stato candidato nell'unico partito rimasto con falce e martello.
Non mi piace incasellare le persone dentro gli schemi, da una parte i buoni dall'altra i cattivi.
Ultimamente la politica mi sta disgustando.
E' fatta da tanta gente che si schiera per ottenere un piccolo potere personale, e dall'altra da  persone ancorate a schemi mentali molto rigidi, superati. Poche le persone veramente coerenti: ne ho conosciute e le ho ammirate per questo.
Molti gli stupidi, soprattutto li ho incontrati nei due partiti di maggioranza. 
Le uniche persone con cui non riesco a parlare sono proprio loro: gli stupidi, quelli che non hanno niente da dire, nulla da insegnarmi, che non vogliono spiegazioni, non le danno, non le cercano. 
Il mio ex capo era un ex fascista, sì, ma di quelli che combatterono in Africa. 
Fu una grande persona, e non mi permetterei mai di giudicarlo per la sua appartenenza, che non era ideologica, ma di... fame, come tanti dell'epoca. Scrisse un libro autobiografico di quegli anni, e la chiosa ti fa capire come quest'Italia sia fatta da decenni di meschini voltagabbana che si prostrano al potere più forte di loro per le loro ambizioni. La classe politica è ormai tutta così, fatta di mediocri servi.
In questo contesto parlare di casapound, di centri sociali, di fascismo e antifascismo ha il sapore della retorica del tifo da stadio. Mentre sugli spalti se le danno di santa ragione, i calciatori si beccano milioni di euro.
E le ditte lasciano a casa operai e terziario da 1000 euro al mese.
Il simile incontra il simile, ma non sempre è così vantaggioso cercare persone uguali a noi stessi.
E a volte può anche essere interessante aprirsi a chi è diverso.
Ogni persona intelligente ha qualcosa da trasmettere.


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> brava e casca a fagiuoolo....
> 
> ONORE E GLORIA ETERNA AI PARTIGIANI!
> 
> “Odio gli indifferenti. Credo che vivere voglia dire essere partigiani. Chi  vive veramente non può non essere cittadino e partigiano. L’indifferenza è  abulia, è parassitismo, è vigliaccheria, non è vita. Perciò odio gli  indifferenti".......(Gramsci)..


uno dei miei due nonni, quello paterno, faceva parte della Brigata Gramsci, che non ha fatto moltissimissimo (in Umbria non ci sono stati molti episodi come in Emilia, ad esempio), ma è stata comunque grande. Alla testa c'era Germinal Cimarelli, un eroe da queste parti.


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Sante parole.
> 
> Viviamo in un'epoca di qualunquisti che si vantano pure di esserlo. E infatti...


e so' i primi che se lamentano....imbecilli totali...


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> L'ultima cosa che guardo in una persona quando la conosco è la sua appartenenza politica.
> Eppure sono stato candidato nell'unico partito rimasto con falce e martello.
> Non mi piace incasellare le persone dentro gli schemi, da una parte i buoni dall'altra i cattivi.
> Ultimamente la politica mi sta disgustando.
> ...


ho
 citatao casa Pound come sempio limite; all'interno ci sono le falangi estreme e i picchiatori, anche. Non ho comunque più l'età per i centri sociali, che ho frequentato, anche tanto, quando era il tempo giusto.


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> “*Odio gli indifferenti*. Credo che vivere voglia dire essere partigiani. Chi  vive veramente non può non essere cittadino e partigiano. L’indifferenza è  abulia, è parassitismo, è vigliaccheria, non è vita. Perciò odio gli  indifferenti".......(Gramsci)..





Sole ha detto:


> Sante parole.
> 
> *Viviamo in un'epoca di qualunquisti che si vantano pure di esserlo*. E infatti...


baci, tristi, ad entrambi


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Sterminator ha detto:
> 
> 
> > brava e casca a fagiuoolo....
> ...


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> uno dei miei due nonni, quello paterno, faceva parte della Brigata Gramsci, che non ha fatto moltissimissimo (in Umbria non ci sono stati molti episodi come in Emilia, ad esempio), ma è stata comunque grande. Alla testa c'era Germinal Cimarelli, un eroe da queste parti.


:applauso::applauso::applauso:

Anche mio padre era delle Brigate Garibaldi...ed e' stato a Sant'Arcangelo di romagna  ed anche a Firenze... :up:


----------



## Sole (25 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> L'ultima cosa che guardo in una persona quando la conosco è la sua appartenenza politica.
> Eppure sono stato candidato nell'unico partito rimasto con falce e martello.
> Non mi piace incasellare le persone dentro gli schemi, da una parte i buoni dall'altra i cattivi.
> Ultimamente la politica mi sta disgustando.
> ...


Io non riesco a percepire intelligente una persona razzista, non ce la faccio.

Sono disponibile a cambiare idea, ma ci sono dei paletti oltre i quali non riesco ad andare. Ci sono dei valori che non riesco a ignorare, al di là di nomi o etichette. Non ne faccio una questione di appartenenza politica. Anche se certamente un certo tipo di formazione ha influito sulle mie idee attuali.

Poi certo, se nella vita di ogni giorno dovessi negare il saluto a chi fa ragionamenti che non mi piacciono... ormai c'è una forma di razzismo serpeggiante che accomuna operai di sinistra e imprenditori di destra. Entro alcuni limiti discuto, cerco di capire... oltre quei limiti lo ritengo un esercizio sterile, che non mi arricchisce e non arricchisce l'altro.

L'intelligenza fine a se stessa poi non mi interessa. La reputo una risorsa solo se unita al rispetto dell'altro, alla tutela dei più deboli, all'onestà. In questo senso sì, preferisco trovarmi in mezzo ai miei simili.


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non riesco a percepire intelligente una persona razzista, non ce la faccio.
> 
> Sono disponibile a cambiare idea, ma ci sono dei paletti oltre i quali non riesco ad andare. Ci sono dei valori che non riesco a ignorare, al di là di nomi o etichette. Non ne faccio una questione di appartenenza politica. Anche se certamente un certo tipo di formazione ha influito sulle mie idee attuali.
> 
> ...


anche per me queste sono chiavi. Non aspiro comunque al regno dei cieli, e io, muro contro la barbarie, ne faccio.


----------



## Sole (25 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> anche per me queste sono chiavi. *Non aspiro comunque al regno dei cieli*, e io, muro contro la barbarie, ne faccio.


Ma certo.


----------



## Caciottina (25 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non riesco a percepire intelligente una persona razzista, non ce la faccio.
> 
> Sono disponibile a cambiare idea, ma ci sono dei paletti oltre i quali non riesco ad andare. Ci sono dei valori che non riesco a ignorare, al di là di nomi o etichette. Non ne faccio una questione di appartenenza politica. Anche se certamente un certo tipo di formazione ha influito sulle mie idee attuali.
> 
> ...



no non e' sterile. diventa solo dibattito, ma e' sempre importante il confronto....
non si diquisisce solo per cambiare idea o farla cambiare all altro, o no ?


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> L'ultima cosa che guardo in una persona quando la conosco è la sua appartenenza politica.
> Eppure sono stato candidato nell'unico partito rimasto con falce e martello.
> Non mi piace incasellare le persone dentro gli schemi, da una parte i buoni dall'altra i cattivi.
> Ultimamente la politica mi sta disgustando.
> ...


Ma candidato a Milano recentemente?...magari ce semo visti pure a qualche manifestazione...:mrgreen:

cmq noi stiamo cercando di mettere fuorilegge quelle merde di Casapound, Fogna Nuova e Liberta' ed Azione..hanno rotto er cazzo...

e co' gente del genere non esiste dialogo...


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma candidato a Milano recentemente?...magari ce semo visti pure a qualche manifestazione...:mrgreen:
> 
> cmq noi stiamo cercando di mettere fuorilegge quelle merde di Casapound, Fogna Nuova e Liberta' ed Azione..hanno rotto er cazzo...
> 
> e co' gente del genere non esiste dialogo...



No, nell'hinterland.


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> *Io non riesco a percepire intelligente una persona razzista, non ce la faccio.*
> 
> Sono disponibile a cambiare idea, ma ci sono dei paletti oltre i quali non riesco ad andare. Ci sono dei valori che non riesco a ignorare, al di là di nomi o etichette. Non ne faccio una questione di appartenenza politica. Anche se certamente un certo tipo di formazione ha influito sulle mie idee attuali.
> 
> ...



Una persona razzista è per definizione ottusa.
L'intelligenza, per come la intendo io, si apre al reciproco scambio.


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> No, nell'hinterland.


ah ok...bello cmq...:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (25 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no non e' sterile. diventa solo dibattito, ma *e' sempre importante il confronto*....
> non si diquisisce solo per cambiare idea o farla cambiare all altro, o no ?


Dici?

Non lo so. E' sempre importante il confronto?

Io non credo. Se ad esempio io so che la mia vicina ha abbandonato il suo cane, posso sforzarmi di capire e discutere con lei, posso mantenermi su un piano comunque civile, certo. Ma dentro di me sento morire ogni possibilità di creare un dialogo aperto e privo di giudizio, perché inizierò a essere disgustata da quella persona. Succede inevitabilmente in me, non posso farci nulla.

Allo stesso modo, se sento fare discorsi razzisti o che ne so, omofobi, non è che scappo urlando: posso anche discutere e tentare un dialogo. Ma l'esperienza mi ha insegnato che l'irritazione che sento nascere in me non crea i presupposti per stabilire quel contatto 'emotivo' minimo che permette di parlare in modo costruttivo.

Attenzione: non sto dicendo che io giudico chiunque, anzi. Di norma sono una persona abbastanza aperta. Faccio anch'io i miei errori. 
Ma ho dei confini. E ti dirò, sono felice che ci siano. Fanno parte di me, li ho costruiti anche sulla base di diverse esperienze. E oggi a quasi 40 anni, mi conosco abbastanza bene per capire che certe cose non mi vanno a prescindere. E' un segno dell'età, nel tempo ci si capisce e ci si conosce sempre meglio.


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma candidato a Milano recentemente?...magari ce semo visti pure a qualche manifestazione...:mrgreen:
> 
> cmq noi stiamo cercando di mettere fuorilegge quelle merde di Casapound, Fogna Nuova e Liberta' ed Azione..hanno rotto er cazzo...
> 
> e co' gente del genere non esiste dialogo...


Io metterei fuorilegge il Bildeberg, la Trilaterale, G & S... anzi, mi alleerei pure con i fascisti al limite per farli fuori, un po' come la Resistenza che era fatta di partigiani rossi e azzurri... qui il nemico non sono 4 coglioni con delle idee del cazzo, ma 'sta gente che dall'alto dei loro milioni di euro ci vomita addosso politiche economiche che ci vogliono schiavi. A me la pensione non l'ha fregata un fascio... i responsabili oggi ci vogliono attaccati alle idee di ieri... ma i tempi del festival del proletariato giovanile sono finiti da un pezzo... e già allora si capiva che c'era del marcio... non è tra di noi che si trova il nemico... al limite ci trovi delle teste di cazzo, servi di un padrone che manco riescono a vedere....
L'ho detto, i calciatori guadagnano milioni mentre gli ultrà si menano...
E pensa che i calciatori manco sono i padroni...


----------



## Caciottina (25 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Dici?
> 
> Non lo so. E' sempre importante il confronto?
> 
> ...


si in realta' dipende. a me l irritazione da razzista ottuso stimola ancora di piu. ci deve essere un motivo per cui la pensi cosi.....fammici arrivare pure a me (non a pensarla cosi ovviamente, a capire perhce la pensi cosi)
altrimenti, per quanto certe ragioni siano sbagliate, non si arrivera mai a capire nulla fino in fondo.
La signora che abbandona il cane e' solo da prendere a sberle, farla slaire in macchina e lasciarla a meta della roma l aquila.
perche non c'e' nessuna ideologia dietro....solo tanto egoismo e poco rispetto della natura e dei suoi figli


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Dici?
> 
> Non lo so. E' sempre importante il confronto?
> 
> ...



Mi sembrano confini comprensibili.
Io normalmente ci litigo con chi ha un'etica (non si sta parlando di idee, ma di etica) profondamente diversa dalla mia. Altro che confronto.


----------



## Sole (25 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> si in realta' dipende. a me l irritazione da razzista ottuso stimola ancora di piu. ci deve essere un motivo per cui la pensi cosi.....fammici arrivare pure a me (non a pensarla cosi ovviamente, a capire perhce la pensi cosi)
> altrimenti, per quanto certe ragioni siano sbagliate, non si arrivera mai a capire nulla fino in fondo.
> La signora che abbandona il cane e' solo da prendere a sberle, farla slaire in macchina e lasciarla a meta della roma l aquila.
> perche *non c'e' nessuna ideologia dietro....solo tanto egoismo e poco rispetto *della natura e dei suoi figli


Ecco, infatti ho preferito farti questi esempi per spiegare meglio che la mia visione va oltre le varie ideologie, le varie etichette, la destra e la sinistra. Il discorso per me è decisamente più ampio e trasversale.

Poi certo, io mi riconosco in valori che storicamente sono rappresentati dalla sinistra. Ma lungi da me l'idea di rifiutare il dialogo con qualunque persona di destra. Mio padre è di destra, eppure ci parlo regolarmente... ci parla pure mia madre che invece è comunista fino all'osso  Ma pur essendo di destra è una persona umana, aperta, e decisamente non razzista. 
Quindi vedi, trovo riduttivo parlare solo di politica. Penso sia stato importante chiarirlo.


----------



## Sole (25 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Mi sembrano confini comprensibili.
> Io normalmente ci litigo con chi ha un'etica (non si sta parlando di idee, ma di etica) profondamente diversa dalla mia. Altro che confronto.


Ecco, forse hai trovato il termine più giusto allora


----------



## Caciottina (25 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ecco, infatti ho preferito farti questi esempi per spiegare meglio che la mia visione va oltre le varie ideologie, le varie etichette, la destra e la sinistra. Il discorso per me è decisamente più ampio e trasversale.
> 
> Poi certo, io mi riconosco in valori che storicamente sono rappresentati dalla sinistra. Ma lungi da me l'idea di rifiutare il dialogo con qualunque persona di destra. Mio padre è di destra, eppure ci parlo regolarmente... ci parla pure mia madre che invece è comunista fino all'osso  Ma pur essendo di destra è una persona umana, aperta, e decisamente non razzista.
> Quindi vedi, trovo riduttivo parlare solo di politica. Penso sia stato importante chiarirlo.


avoja, no hai fatto bene, anche perche appare piui semplice dialogare con fascirazzinazi piuttosto che con la signora che abbandona il cane...
mia madre pure e' comunista fino all osso...
da piccola lei e mio padre biologico mi portavano in sezione con loro....casamia e' tutta un quadro di che guevara, gramsci, marx etc etc....tutti quadri fatti da mio padre che era pittore....
io mi ritrovo negli ideali di sinistra ma come te non ho problemi a confrontarmi con persone di destra.
forse l unico gruppo con i quali non riesco proprio a parlare sono i negazionisti dell olocausto....quelli proprio no, cambio strada se li incontro...per dire....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> 
> Io con chi la pensa in modo molto diverso da me su temi e valori che per me sono importanti non avrei nulla da dire. No, non sono democratica in questo. Penso di poter esercitare il mio diritto a scegliere chi frequentare e chi no.
> 
> ...



ma chi l'ha mai detto che bisogna andare d'accordo con tutti?
io ho parlato di rapportarsi con tutti senza pregiudizi, dopodiché ognuno si formasse l'idea che vuole

questo atteggiamento che hai descritto perfettamente si chiama PREGIUDIZIO.  mi sa che quella confusa sei tu


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma chi l'ha mai detto che bisogna andare d'accordo con tutti?
> io ho parlato di rapportarsi con tutti senza pregiudizi, dopodiché ognuno si formasse l'idea che vuole
> 
> questo atteggiamento che hai descritto perfettamente si chiama PREGIUDIZIO.  mi sa che quella confusa sei tu


ma scusa, le idee di La Russa o di CasaPound e chi per loro sono ben note, mica segreti di stato...sono state esposte più e più volte, il giudizio è post conoscenza, non pre.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Febbraio 2014)

che bello leggervi.E sono serio. 

Epperò non capisco perchè quello che probabilmente è carattere viene chiamato pregiudizio o altro ancora. Spesso ci si rapporta anche in base a quello che dentro siamo caratterialmente, magari un carattere non tanto bello, ma andare a parare su termini.......


----------



## free (25 Febbraio 2014)

ma la parola razzismo ormai "serve" solo per riempirsi la bocca e dar contro all'evidenza, ovvero è evidente che siamo diversi (migliori o peggiori, non è questo il punto)...piuttosto pensate alle vere dittature moderne, cioè finanza, banche mercati etc. che ci comandano come sudditi e tra l'altro per renderci tutti "uguali", ovvero dei poveracci telecomandati e assoggettati alle follie più assurde, cercano di spazzare via proprio le diversità, che invece rappresentano il valore di ogni Paese che sia un Paese...
i cinesi devono essere uguali a noi? bene, allora ecco che ora siamo invasi da prodotti scadenti e da ditte illegali che ci impoveriscono e ci sfruttano, e così via


----------



## sienne (25 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma la parola razzismo ormai "serve" solo per riempirsi la bocca e dar contro all'evidenza, ovvero è evidente che siamo diversi (migliori o peggiori, non è questo il punto)...piuttosto pensate alle vere dittature moderne, cioè finanza, banche mercati etc. che ci comandano come sudditi e tra l'altro per renderci tutti "uguali", ovvero dei poveracci telecomandati e assoggettati alle follie più assurde, cercano di spazzare via proprio le diversità, che invece rappresentano il valore di ogni Paese che sia un Paese...
> i cinesi devono essere uguali a noi? bene, allora ecco che ora siamo invasi da prodotti scadenti e da ditte illegali che ci impoveriscono e ci sfruttano, e così via


Ciao

forse, essendo stata spesso tacciata di tutto e di più,
il termine razzismo ... e quello che vi è dietro l'ho vissuto,
come anche il post-franchismo ... realtà vicine e esistenti. 

È un odore che fiuto ... tra una parole e l'altra ... 

Per quanto riguardano le dittature moderne ... da mo, 
che ne parlo di continuo. E lì, un altro mattone nello 
stomaco ... quando vedo, che per capricci, per definirsi,
o per ignoranza, per menefreghismo, rassegnazione ecc. 
Si prendono determinate scelte ... che non sono costrette ... 

Si, sono dittature invisibili ... ma percepibili ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (25 Febbraio 2014)

Si nota tanto che non siete siciliani. 

Avoglia di sentir e non solo! parlare di razzismo. io lo vivo ogni giorno. lo vivo qua leggendo alcune volte dei confronti dove il tal de tali manco se ne rende conto, e me ne frego comunque. ma soprattutto lo vivo per motivi di lavoro, e il razzismo ancora è una realtà ben viva, nel vero senso della parola.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma scusa,* le idee di La Russa o di CasaPound e chi per loro sono ben note*, mica segreti di stato...sono state esposte più e più volte, il giudizio è post conoscenza, non pre.



le idee sì, ma le persone no
io parto dal presupposto di avere davanti una persona e la misurerò in base a come si comporta, principalmente


----------



## erab (25 Febbraio 2014)

Eravamo partiti da Gatta80 che diceva di essere attratta da un collega e siamo arrivati
a Ignazio La Russa.

C' è qualcosa di tremendamente sbagliato in tutto questo..... :scared:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si nota tanto che non siete siciliani.
> 
> Avoglia di sentir e non solo! parlare di razzismo. io lo vivo ogni giorno. lo vivo qua leggendo alcune volte dei confronti dove il tal de tali manco se ne rende conto, e me ne frego comunque. ma soprattutto lo vivo per motivi di lavoro, e il razzismo ancora è una realtà ben viva, nel vero senso della parola.



posso dire una cosa?
non c'entra nulla col discorso, ma c'entra molto con te.
all'inizio non ti capivo, mi sembravano allucinanti certe idee che portavi avanti

poi (esercizio di apertura mentale verso il diverso, faccio notare), se non ricordi male te lo scrissi anche in privato, che avrei cercato di andare oltre e di non fraintenderti, nonostante ogni volta che discutevo con te mi partisse l'embolo polemico.
contemporaneamente imbroccai cinque minuti di una trasmissione tv (che di solito non guardo) in cui intervistavano Albano Carrisi in occasione del ritorno sulle scene con la sua ex moglie Romina: non che quell'uomo mi sia particolarmente simpatico, ma parlò così bene, ma così bene che rimasi molto colpita.

a proposito del suo divorzio, ad esempio, disse che lui lo visse come un grande fallimento proprio per le sue origini meridionali e la sua mentalità, laddove una donna come Romina, che aveva genitori e familiari divorziati, forse l'aveva superato meglio di lui: parlò dei figli, e di come intendesse sposare la compagna da cui aveva avuto due figli per conferire loro la stessa dignità di figli legittimi di quelli avuti con Romina
ma il modo in cui lo diceva, era pacato, giusto, saggio: non potevi che capire la sua posizione

e fu allora che pensai a te, Ultimo, e immaginai che quelle stesse cose fossi tu a dirle: e in quel momento realizzai i perché delle tue azioni (compreso l'incontro con l'amante di tua moglie), che io non avrei compiuto, delle tue idee che mi sembravano a volte arcaiche, e mi convinsi che avevano una loro dignità e motivazione, anche se non sono le mie.
perché sono azioni , parole e idee che derivano dall'ultimo formato dalla sua cultura e dalla sua storia personale, e si sente
mentre molte ma molte cose che leggo qui sono solo vuoti simulacri che chiamiamo principi, idee, valori: nomi altisonanti e che fanno molto figo, salvo poi dimostrarsi delle farloccate mostruose alla prova dei fatti.

non so se mi sono spiegata :smile:

p.s a dire il vero c'entra anche col discorso


----------



## Sole (25 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma chi l'ha mai detto che bisogna andare d'accordo con tutti?
> io ho parlato di rapportarsi con tutti senza pregiudizi, dopodiché ognuno si formasse l'idea che vuole
> 
> questo atteggiamento che hai descritto perfettamente si chiama PREGIUDIZIO.  mi sa che quella confusa sei tu


Io non riufiuto le persone sulla base dei pregiudizi. Ma sulla base di quello che esprimono e di come agiscono. Se il loro sistema di valori non mi piace, non mi interessa relazionarmi.
Le persone non sono concetti astratti e interessanti a prescindere. Se una persona fa e dice cose che suscitano il mio disprezzo, me ne allontano. Dove sta la confusione?


----------



## Caciottina (25 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> posso dire una cosa?
> *non c'entra nulla col discorso*, ma c'entra molto con te.
> all'inizio non ti capivo, mi sembravano allucinanti certe idee che portavi avanti
> 
> ...


ah bene, pensavo di essere l unica a relaizzare le cose solo dopo averle scritte


----------



## Ultimo (25 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> posso dire una cosa?
> non c'entra nulla col discorso, ma c'entra molto con te.
> all'inizio non ti capivo, mi sembravano allucinanti certe idee che portavi avanti
> 
> ...



Avevo scritto e poi ho preferito cancellare. Scrivo solo, grazie. grazie Chiara. 
 mi hai davvero emozionato.


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Avevo scritto e poi ho preferito cancellare. Scrivo solo, grazie. grazie Chiara.
> mi hai davvero emozionato.


Ti sei bagnato?...


----------



## sienne (25 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non riufiuto le persone sulla base dei pregiudizi. Ma sulla base di quello che esprimono e di come agiscono. Se il loro sistema di valori non mi piace, non mi interessa relazionarmi.
> Le persone non sono concetti astratti e interessanti a prescindere. Se una persona fa e dice cose che suscitano il mio disprezzo, me ne allontano. Dove sta la confusione?



Ciao Sole,

non c'è confusione, secondo me. 
Stiamo parlando di principi molto ben precisi,
con un mondo dietro ed un certo porsi verso la vita ... 

Quando certe basi, che sono state conquistate con il sangue ... 
Vengono calpestate così ... sembra che venga a mancare tutto ... 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (25 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ti sei bagnato?...


vuoi constatare?


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> vuoi constatare?


per carita'...pero' cambiate er pannolone oseno' se raffredda co' l'umido....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non riufiuto le persone sulla base dei pregiudizi. *Ma sulla base di quello che esprimono e di come agiscono. *Se il loro sistema di valori non mi piace, non mi interessa relazionarmi.
> Le persone non sono concetti astratti e interessanti a prescindere. *Se una persona fa e dice cose che suscitano il mio disprezzo,* me ne allontano. Dove sta la confusione?




ah sì, anche prima di conoscerle di persona?

sul rosso, hai ragione, nessuna confusione : era chiaro che per te certi comportamenti non suscitano disprezzo


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> le idee sì, ma le persone no
> io parto dal presupposto di avere davanti una persona e la misurerò in base a come si comporta, principalmente



ah, ok. A me delle persone interessano le idee, perché è in base ad esse che si comporterà. Che poi anche Hitler fosse amorevole con la moglie non mi sposta di una ticchia gli assi. Himmler pare fosse simpatico e dicesse molte battute a cena.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> I nazisti Ucraini che stanno a fa' casino sobillati dai soliti pezzi di merda Yankee, saranno presto spazzati via dai reparti speciali russi che hanno dovuto fa' passa' le olimpiadi de Sochi pe' scatenarse...stai a vede' che je fanno...
> 
> a rincojonito, altro che fame stanno a fa' quelli col progetto Eurasia dello zar Putin che procede come un treno e che vole Europa e Cina insieme pe' fa' l'Heartland invincibile ed inkubo nero dei falliti Yankee.....
> 
> ma riattaccate alla bottiglia, va'...


  :dorme::dorme::dorme:

Si vedrai come i piani quinquennali...
se gli yankee non portano del grano radioattivo...moriranno tutti di fame...
Si 

CREDICI.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Magari arrivasse aria fritta dal passato...t'hanno fatto credere che pure la lotta di classe era morta, mentre era viva e vegeta e l'ha vinta la classe dominante che c'incula senza vaselina e dovremmo stare pure zitti e rassegnati.....
> 
> ma magari...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Parla di lotta di classe nel 2014...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sono d'accordo con te, specie in politica. Ogni posizione NON presa a sinistra è la destra che avanza. C'è una precisa responsabilità. E mi spiace, nessuna pietà e nessun tempo mio con chi avalla la destra. Siamo in questa merda per questo, chiamo responsabili chiunque non abbia fatto, nel suo piccolo, la sua parte di resistenza. E ne vado fierissima.
> 
> PS: Parlavo di politica; per il resto, sulle posizioni personali, intime, non ho nessun giudizio da fare, nessun biasimo da spiattellare, nessuna condanna nemmeno da accennare; soprattutto nemmeno li penso, questi giudizi e queste condanne. Sono dimensioni appunto personali, e mai capirò e sosterrò questa critica, specie di donne contro donne, della quale parlava Chiara.



Ma infatti...
Tu non sai che pasticci nelle invenzioni a due voci di Bach...quando la destra avanza sulla sinistra...
E come i pianisti a furia di Hanon costringono la destra ad andare assieme con la sinistra...

Il dramma delle scale...
Quando suoni con il mignolo nella sinistra sulla destra suona il pollice...poi prima arriva il pollice che deve passare sotto il terzo dito, o sotto il quarto, e poi invece a sinistra è il dito medio a passare sopra...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> brava e casca a fagiuoolo....
> 
> ONORE E GLORIA ETERNA AI PARTIGIANI!
> 
> “Odio gli indifferenti. Credo che vivere voglia dire essere partigiani. Chi  vive veramente non può non essere cittadino e partigiano. L’indifferenza è  abulia, è parassitismo, è vigliaccheria, non è vita. Perciò odio gli  indifferenti".......(Gramsci)..


Si ok...va bon dei...
La guerra è finita nel 1945...bon dei...
Onore e gloria ai partigiani che hanno fatto saltare per aria i tedeschi causando enormi rappresaglie sui civili...
Onore e gloria...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2014)

Sai quanti caffè prendiamo con chi non ci è affine!
I bar non fanno selezione e neppure le macchinette del caffè.
Di politica non parlo più con nessuno perché il rigore logico del ragionamento è stato abbandonato da un pezzo pure dai leader e allora se si deve essere tifosi preferisco parlare di calcio, magari un punto in comune lo si trova (se uno non è un ultrà).
Stasera vado a cena con delle amiche, non invito la vicina che rompe all'assemblea condominiale.
Non agiamo tutti così?
Non ho capito tutte queste pagine di discussione.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai quanti caffè prendiamo con chi non ci è affine!
> I bar non fanno selezione e neppure le macchinette del caffè.
> Di politica non parlo più con nessuno perché il rigore logico del ragionamento è stato abbandonato da un pezzo pure dai leader e allora se si deve essere tifosi preferisco parlare di calcio, magari un punto in comune lo si trova (se uno non è un ultrà).
> Stasera vado a cena con delle amiche, non invito la vicina che rompe all'assemblea condominiale.
> ...


Non tutti.
Io al tuo posto la inviterei
per farne il mio bersaglio nella cena davanti a tutti, no?

Tutti siamo invece bravi andare alle cene per criticare i NON presenti...

Vero?


----------



## Buscopann (25 Febbraio 2014)

Sto thread è divenuto il contenitore di tutto quello che non ci sta negli altri. 
Posso parlare di quella volta che mi feci la pipì addosso e mia nonna mise la gonna rosa di mia cugina perché non aveva pantaloni di ricambio? Avrò avuto 4 o 5 anni. Me lo ricordo come fosse oggi. Negli anni a venire mia nonna ha sempre negato, anche sotto tortura 

Buscopann


----------



## lolapal (25 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sto thread è divenuto il contenitore di tutto quello che non ci sta negli altri.
> Posso parlare di quella volta che mi feci la pipì addosso e mia nonna mise la gonna rosa di mia cugina perché non aveva pantaloni di ricambio? Avrò avuto 4 o 5 anni. Me lo ricordo come fosse oggi. Negli anni a venire mia nonna ha sempre negato, anche sotto tortura
> 
> Buscopann


E' per questo che sei andato a vivere vicino a Nonna Papera? :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Febbraio 2014)

Cioè avete discusso di politica e razzismo qui oggi ed io non c'ero ??? Ma porca paletta che sfiga ...sulla capacità di interagire con gli altri io mi adeguo se il mio interlocutore è garbato e civile seppure di idee politiche contrarie  alle mie mi interessa approfondire se si dimostra supponente e incivile lo seppellisco verbalmente parlando ...:mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (25 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cioè avete discusso di politica e razzismo qui oggi ed io non c'ero ??? Ma porca paletta che sfiga ...sulla capacità di interagire con gli altri io mi adeguo se il mio interlocutore è garbato e civile seppure di idee politiche contrarie  alle mie mi interessa approfondire se si dimostra supponente e incivile lo seppellisco verbalmente parlando ...:mrgreen:



Ciao

oh, dipende dal grado di rabbia / rancore e inciviltà ... 
Altro che ... me la faccio a gambe ... 

sienne


----------



## Buscopann (25 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> E' per questo che sei andato a vivere vicino a Nonna Papera? :rotfl:


Son passato da una Nonna all'altra. Lei mi vestiva come Paperino. Niente gonne, ma neanche pantaloni. Tutto all'aria. solo che io mica c'ho le penne!

Buscopann


----------



## Sole (25 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ah sì, anche prima di conoscerle di persona?
> 
> sul rosso, hai ragione, nessuna confusione : era chiaro che per te certi comportamenti non suscitano disprezzo





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ah, ok. A me delle persone interessano le idee, perché è in base ad esse che si comporterà. Che poi anche Hitler fosse amorevole con la moglie non mi sposta di una ticchia gli assi. Himmler pare fosse simpatico e dicesse molte battute a cena.


Penso che Anna ti abbia risposto benissimo. Per me le idee e i valori di una persona la definiscono, la determinano. Sì, per me sono importanti. Più della gentilezza e dei modi garbati.

Ribadisco che il caffè scelgo con chi prenderlo e questo non fa di me una persona chiusa o intollerante a prescindere. Se mai consapevole dei propri limiti e confini.


----------



## lolapal (25 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Son passato da una Nonna all'altra. Lei mi vestiva come Paperino. Niente gonne, ma neanche pantaloni. Tutto all'aria. solo che io mica c'ho le penne!
> 
> Buscopann


Questi sono traumi che segnano per tutta la vita.  Hai tutta la mia solidarietà.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> tu invece non sai leggere, o perlomeno connettere il cervello quando lo fai. Parlavamo di MANGIARE con i camionisti (carbonara fra un round e l'altro), demente. Sei te, per altro, che pensi di offendere con storie tio 'pulire i cessi' mica io. Sei talmente pieno di te e convinto di sapere qualsiasi cosa che scadi nel ridicolo ogni due per tre. Bella roba, per altro, non votare. Uno degli atti più suicidi per ogni forma di democrazia. Ma tanto che ti frega, ti interessa solo il tuo orticello e non avere rotture di coglioni. Ti ricordo, en passant, che la nostra costituzione è antifascista. Rileggitela, và, che ne hai bisogno. Appunti sparsi: -della mia forma fisica non sei certo tu che te ne devi occupare, visto che ci penso già io e mi sta benissimo così come è. -Non so che lavoro fai, ma non se non ne sei molto fiero, mi spiace per te. -E soprattutto, ma non ti scappa da ridere quando ti vanti di essere il Grande Scolapasta? A me sì


Non si mangia coi camionisti, no. Che schifo. La costituzione antifascista. Dai oh, vai davvero a pulire i cessi. Ma davvero, eh. Vita vissuta, non un cosmopolitan a Manhattan coi fighi quarantenni single tentando di farti passare per cool quando sei una povera sfigata complessata di merda. Non ci si mangia coi camionisti, si evita(no). Ma di che cazzo parli, boh. Cogliona.


----------



## Zod (25 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sì, e anche con ignazio la russa, tanto per citare uno che proprio qui fu preso a esempio di persona "con cui non prenderei neanche un caffè".
> ma anche con gente di estrema sinistra, per rimanere in ambito politico: e l'ho fatto.
> il mio primo amico era talmente di destra da autodefinirsi fascista, razzista e quant'altro, ma questo non ha mai precluso scambi civili di opinioni fra di noi, anche se la pensavamo in modo molto diverso su tantissime cose, non solo sulla politica
> 
> ...


Io con te ci farei cena e dopocena. Preferisco il confronto con chi è diverso di me.


----------



## Zod (25 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> s
> 
> empre stata intollerante contro i fascisti. Me ne vanto, tesoro. Mica seguo il Vangelo, io. Se tu non hai una posizione politica chiara, che cazzo vuoi da me? Fate più danno voi al collettivo che la gramigna.


È una posizione contraddittoria. Non puoi comportarti da fascista con i fascisti, almeno quelli educati.


----------



## sienne (25 Febbraio 2014)

Ciao

credo ... che ho capito male e che mi spiego male ... 

ok ... intendo estremismi proprio ... teste calde ... 


sienne


----------



## disincantata (25 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Me lo sono persa anche io! :smile:
> 
> Su questo la penso come te, anche se certe idee politiche per me rimangono inconcepibili. Posso non dirlo, per essere garbata e civile, ma chi ha certe idee non ha sicuramente la mia stima.
> 
> ...



Quando si parla di politica è facile finire per litigare.

Io non capisco chi ha votato 5 Stelle, non è che la rabbia e la delusione chi ha votato PD non la conosca, sapessi quante volte mi sono turata il naso, ma l'ho fatto anche 12 mesi fa, in compenso  non condivido niente di niente con Grillo.

Eppure ho un nipote che adoro attivista da anni dei grillini. 

Come ha scritto giustamente qualcuno, l'importante è parlarne con educazione, o evitare di farlo.

Io se posso evito accuratamente di discutere e persino frequentare chi ha votato Pdl, ma i parenti li vedo comunque.

Se casualmente salta fuori il discorso lo si fa sfottendosi allegramente, potremmo addirittura evitare di andare a votare, contandoci ed annullandoci a vicenda.  In casa mia 5 voti al PD, che non significa amore incondizionato.  Con Renzi ho seri dubbi.
E' tutto tranne che di sinistra. Non lo voterei mai. Ai miracoli in politica non credo.

Ti voglio bene Principessa, anche se ho votato PD.


----------



## Buscopann (25 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Quando si parla di politica è facile finire per litigare.
> 
> Io non capisco chi ha votato 5 Stelle, non è che la rabbia e la delusione chi ha votato PD non la conosca, sapessi quante volte mi sono turata il naso, ma l'ho fatto anche 12 mesi fa, in compenso non condivido niente di niente con Grillo.
> 
> ...


Io alle ultime ho votato Grillo senza turarmi il naso. E così l'ho preso in quel posto come tutte le altre volte, solo che questa volta pure senza vaselina. Mi sono accorto di aver dato il voto a un vero idiota. 
Alle prossime tornenrò a turarmi il naso. Fare poco è sempre meglio di non fare un casso.

Buscopann


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io alle ultime ho votato Grillo senza turarmi il naso. E così l'ho preso in quel posto come tutte le altre volte, solo che questa volta pure senza vaselina. Mi sono accorto di aver dato il voto a un vero idiota.
> Alle prossime tornenrò a turarmi il naso. Fare poco è sempre meglio di non fare un casso.
> 
> Buscopann


Io non li ho votati ma se non altro sono stati gli UNICI a protestare contro quella merdata di ricapitalizzazione della Banca d'Italia (una volta, adesso non più).


----------



## Buscopann (25 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non li ho votati ma se non altro sono stati gli UNICI a protestare contro quella merdata di ricapitalizzazione della Banca d'Italia (una volta, adesso non più).


Loro protestano..protestano...protestano...Sono capace pure io di fare politica così...Quei poveretti che stanno in Parlamento mi ricordano i Minion di "Cattivissimo me".
Senza spina dorsale, senza idee, senza cervello. Allineati e basta al "comico" e al Branduardi della politica. A dire cazzate e mostrar cartelli. Ma lo sanno che sono lì per cercare di far qualcosa? Ma lo sanno che almeno la metà gente che li ha votati si aspettava che provassero a far qualcosa?

Buscopann


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Loro protestano..protestano...protestano...Sono capace pure io di fare politica così...Quei poveretti che stanno in Parlamento mi ricordano i Minion di "Cattivissimo me".
> Senza spina dorsale, senza idee, senza cervello. Allineati e basta al "comico" e al Branduardi della politica. A dire cazzate e mostrar cartelli. Ma lo sanno che sono lì per cercare di far qualcosa? Ma lo sanno che almeno la metà gente che li ha votati si aspettava che provassero a far qualcosa?
> 
> Buscopann


Ma che vadano appresso ad un povero coglione (Casaleggio) e ad un comico populista strillone con la fissa della democrazia su internet è sicuro. Com'è sicuro, comunque, che è meglio protestare che appecorizzarsi. Sicuro.


----------



## sienne (25 Febbraio 2014)

Ciao

potrei votare in Italia. Potrei ... 
Ma sinceramente, mi chiedo, se sia la soluzione. 
Mi astengo, perché è anche una presa di posizione. 
Un non sostenere ... non lo so, se è giusto ... 

Qui è diverso. Tutto il sistema politico è diverso. 
Poi, i sette del consiglio federale ecc. voto diretto ecc. 
Puoi essere persino trasversale ... a secondo del tema ... 


sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non si mangia coi camionisti, no. Che schifo. bla bla bla


leggi bene il labiale: li evito come commensali, se si tratta di mangiare una carbonara. Che non mangerei, mente suprema. Attaccati a qualcos'altro, anzi, fatti una vita. Rosichi da matti, Manhattan compresa, e non da mò :mrgreen:

sei tu che porti una cosa limitissima a un contesto (per altro di cazzate) a livelli assoluti. Per essere uno che manco vota, ammazza quanto ti impegni nel generale (supposto mio) :risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Loro protestano..protestano...protestano...Sono capace pure io di fare politica così...Quei poveretti che stanno in Parlamento mi ricordano i Minion di "Cattivissimo me".
> Senza spina dorsale, senza idee, senza cervello. Allineati e basta al "comico" e al Branduardi della politica. A dire cazzate e mostrar cartelli. Ma lo sanno che sono lì per cercare di far qualcosa? Ma lo sanno che almeno la metà gente che li ha votati si aspettava che provassero a far qualcosa?
> 
> Buscopann


I Minion sono fantastici!!!


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> È una posizione contraddittoria. Non puoi comportarti da fascista con i fascisti, almeno quelli educati.


e chi l'ha detto che non posso? Il rapporto è confronto, e chi si vuole rapportare coi fascisti? Sono pure illegali, ripeto; per me non dovrebbero proprio esserci, dopo lo scempio del ventennio. Altra cosa è la destra moderata, con la quale, non piacevolmente, mi tocca rapportarmi ogni santo giorno.


----------



## Buscopann (25 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che vadano appresso ad un povero coglione (Casaleggio) e ad un comico populista strillone con la fissa della democrazia su internet è sicuro. Com'è sicuro, comunque, che *è meglio protestare che appecorizzarsi. *Sicuro.


Anche quelli del PDL protestano.
Anche quelli della CGIL protestano.
Anche quelli del PD protestano.
Anche quelli di Fratelli d'Italia protestano.
Anche quelli di Vendola protestano.

In Italia protestare è lo sport nazionale dopo il calcio. Ma alla protesta deve seguire un'azione concreta. Altrimenti non fai politica, fai il deficiente.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (25 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> I Minion sono fantastici!!!


Quando fanno i grafici della compoisizione del Parlamento, i banchi dei 5 stelle li colorano di giallo. ci sarà un motivo no?

Buscopann

PS Per il resto concordo che i Minion sono uno spasso. Ma che facciano i cartoni animati e lascino stare la politica


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quando fanno i grafici della compoisizione del Parlamento, i banchi dei 5 stelle li colorano di giallo. ci sarà un motivo no?
> 
> Buscopann
> 
> PS Per il resto concordo che i Minion sono uno spasso. Ma che facciano i cartoni animati e lascino stare la politica



Mi fanno morire quando sghignazzano! E quando spernacchiano!


----------



## Zod (25 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e chi l'ha detto che non posso? Il rapporto è confronto, e chi si vuole rapportare coi fascisti? Sono pure illegali, ripeto; per me non dovrebbero proprio esserci, dopo lo scempio del ventennio. Altra cosa è la destra moderata, con la quale, non piacevolmente, mi tocca rapportarmi ogni santo giorno.


Nessuna cultura politica si è distinta per non aver fatto massacri. Idem la religione. Pensa al capitalismo...12 milioni di morti l'anno per denutrizione, più tutto il resto. Dici che non è colpa del capitalismo? Mah... Un giorno qualcuno potrebbe dire che con i capitalisti assassini non ci vuole parlare. Secondo me se una persona si comporta bene può avere le idee che vuole. Anche i partigiani hanno fatto massacri.

http://www.centrosangiorgio.com/pia...ne_articoli/atrocita_partigiane_in_italia.htm
http://giustiziati1945.blogspot.it


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Nessuna cultura politica si è distinta per non aver fatto massacri. Idem la religione. Pensa al capitalismo...12 milioni di morti l'anno per denutrizione, più tutto il resto. Dici che non è colpa del capitalismo? Mah... Un giorno qualcuno potrebbe dire che con i capitalisti assassini non ci vuole parlare. Secondo me se una persona si comporta bene può avere le idee che vuole. Anche i partigiani hanno fatto massacri.
> 
> http://www.centrosangiorgio.com/pia...ne_articoli/atrocita_partigiane_in_italia.htm


la cultura anarchica, che io sappia, non ha mai fatto massacri


----------



## Zod (25 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> la cultura anarchica, che io sappia, non ha mai fatto massacri


http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terrorismo_anarchico

Ma vedi, ci sono idee buone e cattive in ogni cultura politica. Quello che fa la differenza è il modo in cui vengono affermate queste idee. La differenza la fanno le persone singole, non le idee. Questo è un pensiero anarchico


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> leggi bene il labiale: li evito come commensali, se si tratta di mangiare una carbonara. Che non mangerei, mente suprema. Attaccati a qualcos'altro, anzi, fatti una vita. Rosichi da matti, Manhattan compresa, e non da mò :mrgreen:
> 
> sei tu che porti una cosa limitissima a un contesto (per altro di cazzate) a livelli assoluti. Per essere uno che manco vota, ammazza quanto ti impegni nel generale (supposto mio) :risata::risata::risata:


Minchia che stordita. W l'anarchia, odio i fasci (gli metto il guttalax nel caffè e NON CI PARLO) e coi camionisti non CI MANGIO che la carbonara mi fa schifo e, si sa, tutti i camionisti mangiano la carbonara ed io quindi LI EVITO. W PARTITO ANARCHICO ED IN MANCANZA W LASINISTRA, W LA DEMOCRAZIA QUANDO NON CI SONO QUELLI DI CASAPOUND CHE SONO INTOLLERANTI (IO NO). Vuoi un manhattan?


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Anche quelli del PDL protestano.
> Anche quelli della CGIL protestano.
> Anche quelli del PD protestano.
> Anche quelli di Fratelli d'Italia protestano.
> ...


Pdl? Protestano? Ma perchè, il pdl esiste? Il pd è al governo, cosa protesta? Boh.


----------



## free (25 Febbraio 2014)

Per un controllo pubblico delle banche
L’ emissione della moneta è stata scippata alla comunità nazionale a favore di gruppi privati che 
espropriano il bene pubblico con privatizzazioni pilotate, tengono sotto strozzo i cittadini, 
distruggono il risparmio, moltiplicano il debito e devastano lo Stato Sociale. 
Contro il vampirismo fnanziario e per il ritorno della finanza al servizio dell’economia reale 
proponiamo:
– Sovranità popolare sull’emissione di tutti gli strumenti di pagamento.
– Azzeramento unilaterale del debito pubblico e conseguente modifca dei parametri 
previsti dal Trattato di Maastricht, mediante un nuovo Trattato.
– Proprietà statale della Banca d'Italia e controllo governativo della stessa.
– Controllo politico del Consiglio degli Stati membri dell’Unione Europea sulla Banca 
Centrale Europea e rotazione annuale tra gli Stati membri dell’incarico di Governatore 
della stessa.
– Istituzione di una Banca Nazionale Etica.
– Ritorno allo spirito della Legge Bancaria del 1936, con la separazione tra banche di 
2deposito, banche di credito e banche d'afari, la distinzione tra credito a breve, medio e 
lungo termine e il divieto di creare moneta scritturale dal nulla, secondo le proposte del 
premio Nobel Maurice Allais.
– Sostegno ai piccoli istituti di credito locale come le banche di credito cooperativo e il 
credito artigiano.
– Messa fuorilegge dell’usura intesa come crimine contro la comunità nazionale.
– Rigido controllo del commercio di prodotti fnanziari derivati, responsabili delle crisi. 
Abolizione della possibilità di scambiare questi strumenti su: titoli di Stato, titoli di 
aziende pubbliche, banche di interesse nazionale, materie prime essenziali come gli 
idrocarburi e le derrate alimentari. 
– Divieto per gli enti pubblici (comuni,regioni ) di fnanziarsi sul mercato con l’emissione di 
bond.
– Divieto di effettuare vendite allo scoperto sui mercati finanziari.
– Creazione di una società di rating pubblica europea indipendente dalla City londinese e 
da Wall Street che sostituisca integralmente organismi come Moody's e Standard & 
Poor's.
– Divieto alle banche e alle imprese di detenere partecipazioni incrociate.

...anche Casapuond protesta (fuori dal parlamento), quello sopra fa parte del suo programma, sorpresa sorpresa, ma così è...diciamo migliorabile!


----------



## Zod (25 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> Per un controllo pubblico delle banche
> L’ emissione della moneta è stata scippata alla comunità nazionale a favore di gruppi privati che
> espropriano il bene pubblico con privatizzazioni pilotate, tengono sotto strozzo i cittadini,
> distruggono il risparmio, moltiplicano il debito e devastano lo Stato Sociale.
> ...


Una supposta di populismo puro. Mi domando in quanti capiscono cosa significa realmente questo programma. Sempre a incolpare derivati e speculazione.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Io con te ci farei cena e dopocena. Preferisco il confronto con chi è diverso di me.


Condivido. Sono sicura che sapresti spiegarmi un paio di cosette.


----------



## Zod (25 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Condivido. Sono sicura che sapresti spiegarmi un paio di cosette.


Si si...intanto vedi come ti sta l'abito da suora


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Condivido. Sono sicura che sapresti spiegarmi un paio di cosette.


Ma casomai tu a lui ed occhio a non bagnarti troppo.


----------



## free (25 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Una supposta di populismo puro. Mi domando in quanti capiscono cosa significa realmente questo programma. Sempre a incolpare derivati e speculazione.



intanto oggi i bitcoin sono spariti nel nulla (non che prima esistessero realmente, eh), continuiamo con le supposte creative e virtuali:singleeye:


----------



## Zod (25 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> intanto oggi i bitcoin sono spariti nel nulla (non che prima esistessero realmente, eh), continuiamo con le supposte creative e virtuali:singleeye:


Davvero sono spariti?? Ma erano quotati fino alla scorsa settimana... Spetta che controllo... Sono ancora quotati, intorno ai 518.


----------



## disincantata (25 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io alle ultime ho votato Grillo senza turarmi il naso. E così l'ho preso in quel posto come tutte le altre volte, solo che questa volta pure senza vaselina. Mi sono accorto di aver dato il voto a un vero idiota.
> Alle prossime tornenrò a turarmi il naso. Fare poco è sempre meglio di non fare un casso.
> 
> Buscopann



Quando un anno e pochi mesi fa c'era la campagna elettorale, e Grillo urlava alla folla, cambiavo canale, ma lo cambiavo proprio perchè capivo che avrebbe preso una montagna di voti, illudendo molti.

Due anni di vaffa ad una classe politica sorda e in gran parte corrotta ovvio che ha fatto presa. Ma poi???

Ho scommesso con amici del PD che al Senato non ci sarebbe stata la maggioranza. Cosi  come per le Regionali in Lombardia ha vinto Maroni solo per il 16% preso, in gran parte alla sinistra, dai 5 Stelle. 

Anche alla recentissime regionali sarde il PD ha vinto solo per la mancata partecipazione dei 5stelle, altrimenti avrebbe rivinto il Pdl con Cappellacci.

Non combineranno molto quelli del Pdl ma sanno rimanere più uniti rispetto al centrosinistra.

Riguardo a quando si degneranno nuovamente di farci votare, sicuramente cambieranno  molte cose.

Cosa abbia a che fare Renzi con il PD ancora non l'ho capito. Ma si erano presi pure la Binetti.  Dalla prima volta che lo vidi in tv con il maglioncino viola, prima dell'elezione a Sindaco di Firenze la domanda era alla Di Pietro, che c'azzecca???

Intendiamoci, pure Di Pietro non c'azzeccava niente di niente con il PD.

Caos calmo.


----------



## free (25 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Davvero sono spariti?? Ma erano quotati fino alla scorsa settimana... Spetta che controllo... Sono ancora quotati, intorno ai 518.



che meraviglia! comprali, no?:mrgreen:


----------



## Zod (25 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> che meraviglia! comprali, no?:mrgreen:


Presi quando valevano sotto i 50 è venduti tutti poco sopra i 1000.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che vadano appresso ad un povero coglione (Casaleggio) e ad un comico populista strillone con la fissa della democrazia su internet è sicuro. Com'è sicuro, comunque, che è meglio protestare che appecorizzarsi. Sicuro.


si ma la protesta deve giungere ad un'azione concreta che fine a se stessa non risolve nulla, anzi. E comunque io son giorni che mi scervello per capire perchè alle regionali in Sardegna il M5S non ha presentato nessuna lista, eppure voglion governare, eppure l'astensionismo è stato altissimo ed era un'occasione ghiotta, chi meglio di loro che rappresenta la protesta del popolo ( almeno secondo il loro convincimento) ?... eppure hanno  avuto paura e allora capisco che l'intento non è governare ma semplicemente affossare che secondo me tanto intelligente non è come concetto  a meno che.... casaleggio, casaleggio


----------



## contepinceton (25 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non li ho votati ma se non altro sono stati gli UNICI a protestare contro quella merdata di ricapitalizzazione della Banca d'Italia (una volta, adesso non più).


Ok ma oltre a protestare quel paiasso non sa fare.
Almeno se vai a leggere il signor Adolf seppe benissimo come accapararsi il potere.
Invece di protestare scese in campo e nella notte dei lunghi coltelli fece fora tutti quelli che gli stavano sui coglioni.
E disse per arrivare a certi punti di potere bisogna essere pronti a azioni deplorevoli.

Non è che Grillo ha detto
Banca d'Italia mola fora i schei agli industriali che se non pagano garantisco io personalmente.

Boni tuti fare come Beppe Grillo...boni tuti...
Basta fare come Jb in tradinet...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Quando un anno e pochi mesi fa c'era la campagna elettorale, e Grillo urlava alla folla, cambiavo canale, ma lo cambiavo proprio perchè capivo che avrebbe preso una montagna di voti, illudendo molti.
> 
> Due anni di vaffa ad una classe politica sorda e in gran parte corrotta ovvio che ha fatto presa. Ma poi???
> 
> ...


Renzi è ex margherita propagine dei DC ma non è mica un mistero :smile:


----------



## disincantata (25 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Renzi è ex margherita propagine dei DC ma non è mica un mistero :smile:



Pure cellino, lo so che non è un mistero, ma che c'azzecca rimane.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Renzi è ex margherita propagine dei DC ma non è mica un mistero :smile:


Si a 19 anni vinse con la trasmissione di Mike Bongiorno
Ma Renzi è povero.

Berlusca ha insegnato che con i schei se fa tuto.
Inutile parlare di politica
Se schei non hai.

La politica si fa con gli schei in man.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> si ma la protesta deve giungere ad un'azione concreta che fine a se stessa non risolve nulla, anzi. E comunque io son giorni che mi scervello per capire perchè alle regionali in Sardegna il M5S non ha presentato nessuna lista, eppure voglion governare, eppure l'astensionismo è stato altissimo ed era un'occasione ghiotta, chi meglio di loro che rappresenta la protesta del popolo ( almeno secondo il loro convincimento) ?... eppure hanno  avuto paura e allora capisco che l'intento non è governare ma semplicemente affossare che secondo me tanto intelligente non è come concetto  a meno che.... casaleggio, casaleggio


Tu voti pd, vè?


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok ma oltre a protestare quel paiasso non sa fare.
> Almeno se vai a leggere il signor Adolf seppe benissimo come accapararsi il potere.
> Invece di protestare scese in campo e nella notte dei lunghi coltelli fece fora tutti quelli che gli stavano sui coglioni.
> E disse per arrivare a certi punti di potere bisogna essere pronti a azioni deplorevoli.
> ...


Per fare JB su tradinet ci vuole JB, temo. Comunque se pensi di accostare Grillo allo Zio Adolf stai fuori strada, amico mio, senza contare l'assurdità intrinseca di quello che hai scritto oltre.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu voti pd, vè?


se devo scegliere civati ma se continua così mi astengo mica crederai voti quel marpione di Grillo:mrgreen: non son mica nata ieri eehhh ..Grulluccio è furbo altrochè vai vai :mrgreen: ti cedo il posto :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu voti pd, vè?


comunque a da quando sono entrata un anno fa che ho dichiarato di esser di sinistra :singleeye: arrivi tardi


----------



## Zod (25 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> se devo scegliere civati ma se continua così mi astengo mica crederai voti quel marpione di Grillo:mrgreen: non son mica nata ieri eehhh ..Grulluccio è furbo altrochè vai vai :mrgreen: ti cedo il posto :mrgreen::mrgreen:


Dici che è furbo? Io ancora non ho capito la motivazione. Cosa ci guadagna? Devono essere mossi per forza da uno spirito leale, oppure erano disoccupati ed ora hanno un lavoro.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> comunque a da quando sono entrata un anno fa che ho dichiarato di esser di sinistra :singleeye: arrivi tardi


Mi infatti era una domanda retorica. Poi oh, io non t'ho mai chiesto prima cosa votassi perchè, ripeto, si capisce e poi perchè fossi anche del partito marziano per l'abolizione della razza umana non è che ti metterei il guttalax nel caffè.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Febbraio 2014)

Comunque ricordiamo Anna Blume con questi esempi di civiltà, affatto snob, e buon tramezzino a tutti:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Dici che è furbo? Io ancora non ho capito la motivazione. Cosa ci guadagna? Devono essere mossi per forza da uno spirito leale, oppure erano disoccupati ed ora hanno un lavoro.


Ma chi ? Casaleggio e grillo ? :singleeye: Ora coloro che votano per buona parte si ma non la testa del movimento ... :mrgreen: Ma lo sai si che Casaleggio è imprenditore  informatico


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi infatti era una domanda retorica. Poi oh, io non t'ho mai chiesto prima cosa votassi perchè, ripeto, si capisce e poi perchè fossi anche del partito marziano per l'abolizione della razza umana non è che ti metterei il guttalax nel caffè.


Ma nemmeno io ti metto il guttalax :singleeye: a meno che non me lo chiedi perché soffri di stitichezza


----------



## Zod (25 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma chi ? Casaleggio e grillo ? :singleeye: Ora coloro che votano per buona parte si ma non la testa del movimento ... :mrgreen: Ma lo sai si che Casaleggio è imprenditore  informatico


Imprenditore informatico? Praticamente disoccupato


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma nemmeno io ti metto il guttalax :singleeye: a meno che non me lo chiedi perché soffri di stitichezza


Ah, ecco. Comunque io voto marziano.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Imprenditore informatico? Praticamente disoccupato


Ma chi Casaleggio ? :rotfl::rotfl:Se ti legge ride ma mezz'oretta buona :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, ecco. Comunque io voto marziano.


random?:carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> random?:carneval:


Sì sì, uno qualsiasi che ci annienti. Sai, coi tripodi, i raggi che smaterializzano le persone che scappano urlanti, quelle cose lì. Ti piace la fantascienza?


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì sì, uno qualsiasi che ci annienti. Sai, coi tripodi, i raggi che smaterializzano le persone che scappano urlanti, quelle cose lì. Ti piace la fantascienza?


No la trovo stupida ... Preferisco i gialli psicologici ... Be ma gli ultimi anni di annientamento non ti son bastati :carneval:?


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *No la trovo stupida* ... Preferisco i gialli psicologici ... Be ma gli ultimi anni di annientamento non ti son bastati :carneval:?


Ma quale fantascienza conosci?


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale fantascienza conosci?


Libri, film (pochi)...


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Libri, film (pochi)...


Tipo? Dico libri.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tipo? Dico libri.


Asimov


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Asimov


Buonanotte, dai. Madonna. Che poi dipende da cosa di Asimov, ma il meglio di Asimov è più o meno una cagatina fumante, in generale.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Buonanotte, dai. Madonna. Che poi dipende da cosa di Asimov, ma il meglio di Asimov è più o meno una cagatina fumante, in generale.


Ok ma se ti dico che non mi piacciono non è che ci sformo le ore in libreria al reparto fantascienza  Ok sono diligente consigliarmi un libro


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok ma se ti dico che non mi piacciono non è che ci sformo le ore in libreria al reparto fantascienza  Ok sono diligente consigliarmi un libro


* [FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]LA    SENTINELLA[/FONT]
 [FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]di Fredrick    Brown[/FONT]
* [FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]
  Era bagnato fradicio e coperto di fango e aveva fame freddo ed era lontano 50mila    anni-luce da casa. Un sole straniero dava una gelida luce azzurra e la gravità    doppia di quella cui era abituato, faceva d'ogni movimento un'agonia di fatica.    Ma dopo decine di migliaia d'anni, quest'angolo di guerra non era cambiato.    Era comodo per quelli dell'aviazione, con le loro astronavi tirate a lucido    e le loro superarmi; ma quando si arriva al dunque, tocca ancora al soldato    di terra, alla fanteria, prendere la posizione e tenerla, col sangue, palmo    a palmo. Come questo fottuto pianeta di una stella mai sentita nominare finché    non ce lo avevano mandato. E adesso era suolo sacro perché c'era arrivato    anche il nemico. Il nemico, l'unica altra razza intelligente della galassia...    crudeli schifosi, ripugnanti mostri. Il primo contatto era avvenuto vicino al    centro della galassia, dopo la lenta e difficile colonizzazione di qualche migliaio    di pianeti; ed era stata subito guerra; quelli avevano cominciato a sparare    senza nemmeno tentare un accordo, una soluzione pacifica. E adesso, pianeta    per pianeta, bisognava combattere, coi denti e con le unghie.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Era bagnato    fradicio e coperto di fango e aveva fame, freddo e il giorno era livido e spazzato    da un vento violento che gli faceva male agli occhi. Ma i nemici tentavano di    infiltrarsi e ogni avamposto era vitale. Stava all'erta, il fucile pronto. [/FONT]
 [FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Lontano    50mila anni-luce dalla patria, a combattere su un mondo straniero e a chiedersi    se ce l'avrebbe mai fatta a riportare a casa la pelle.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]E allora    vide uno di loro strisciare verso di lui. Prese la mira e fece fuoco. Il nemico    emise quel verso strano, agghiacciante, che tutti loro facevano, poi non si    mosse più.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Il verso,    la vista del cadavere lo fecero rabbrividire. Molti, col passare del tempo,    s'erano abituati, non ci facevano più caso; ma lui no. Erano creature    troppo schifose, con solo due braccia e due gambe, quella pelle d'un bianco    nauseante e senza squame...
[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif](tratto    da 'Tutti i racconti (1950-1972), Fredrick Brown, 1992, A. Mondadori Editore)[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> * LA    SENTINELLA
> di Fredrick    Brown
> *
> Era bagnato fradicio e coperto di fango e aveva fame freddo ed era lontano 50mila    anni-luce da casa. Un sole straniero dava una gelida luce azzurra e la gravità    doppia di quella cui era abituato, faceva d'ogni movimento un'agonia di fatica.    Ma dopo decine di migliaia d'anni, quest'angolo di guerra non era cambiato.    Era comodo per quelli dell'aviazione, con le loro astronavi tirate a lucido    e le loro superarmi; ma quando si arriva al dunque, tocca ancora al soldato    di terra, alla fanteria, prendere la posizione e tenerla, col sangue, palmo    a palmo. Come questo fottuto pianeta di una stella mai sentita nominare finché    non ce lo avevano mandato. E adesso era suolo sacro perché c'era arrivato    anche il nemico. Il nemico, l'unica altra razza intelligente della galassia...    crudeli schifosi, ripugnanti mostri. Il primo contatto era avvenuto vicino al    centro della galassia, dopo la lenta e difficile colonizzazione di qualche migliaio    di pianeti; ed era stata subito guerra; quelli avevano cominciato a sparare    senza nemmeno tentare un accordo, una soluzione pacifica. E adesso, pianeta    per pianeta, bisognava combattere, coi denti e con le unghie.
> ...


Ok lo acquisto ... Poi ti dico :smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok lo acquisto ... Poi ti dico :smile:


No no, aspetta. E' un racconto. Brevissimo. Non l'incipit di un libro. Se lo trovi prendi "Straniero in Terra Straniera" di Heinlein. Oppure "Nascita del superuomo" di Theodore Sturgeon.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no, aspetta. E' un racconto. Brevissimo. Non l'incipit di un libro. Se lo trovi prendi "Straniero in Terra Straniera" di Heinlein. Oppure "Nascita del superuomo" di Theodore Sturgeon.


Grazie  Vediamo se mi affascineranno oppure no


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Febbraio 2014)

*mi piacciono queste discussioni*

che finiscono sempre a tarallucci e vino


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che finiscono sempre a tarallucci e vino


Aspetta.


----------



## Buscopann (25 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che finiscono sempre a tarallucci e vino


anche questo è tipico italiano ;-)

Buscopann


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia che stordita. W l'anarchia, odio i fasci (gli metto il guttalax nel caffè e NON CI PARLO) e coi camionisti non CI MANGIO che la carbonara mi fa schifo e, si sa, tutti i camionisti mangiano la carbonara ed io quindi LI EVITO. W PARTITO ANARCHICO ED IN MANCANZA W LASINISTRA, W LA DEMOCRAZIA QUANDO NON CI SONO QUELLI DI CASAPOUND CHE SONO INTOLLERANTI (IO NO). Vuoi un manhattan?


quanti strilli, bello de casa...io un Manhattan, perché no. Tu pepsi, giusto?  :risata::risata::risata:


perdi meno tempo, così magari fai qualcosa di utile


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> img


ma è chiaro a tutti tranne a te che parlavamo di cibo fra un round e l'altro? Secondo me non ci fai più, sei proprio così, limitato e in malafede. Cribbio, perdi più tempo con me che io con me stessa... quasi quasi mi fai tenerezza


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma è chiaro a tutti tranne a te che parlavamo di cibo fra un round e l'altro? Secondo me non ci fai più, sei proprio così, limitato e in malafede. Cribbio, perdi più tempo con me che io con me stessa... quasi quasi mi fai tenerezza


Ma taci un po' impiastra che fai più bella figura. Razza d'ipocrita cogliona.


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma taci un po' impiastra che fai più bella figura. Razza d'ipocrita cogliona.


s

sempre come dici te, sempre


----------



## Zod (26 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Quindi se io dico che gli esseri umani biondi sono inferiori agli esseri umani mori, con gentilezza e con tanti bei paroloni sonanti, la mia idea sarebbe buona (visto che il modo è buono)?
> 
> Ma che stai a dì???
> 
> ...


Sai cosa vuol dire avere un cervello?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma ancora con quel criminale di Hitler....?
> 
> 
> Una volta dicesti addirittura che lui trattava bene il suo popolo.
> ...


Lui stesso diceva
che per arrivare a quel potere devi essere disposto a compiere azioni deplorevoli.
Per lui i disabili non erano degni della società, ma difetti della natura.
Io non la penso come lui, 
Ma sto indagando le ragioni del suo successo in Germania.

Sto parlando di uno che era uno sfigato cronico.
Che non aveva niente
Dormiva nei dormitori.
Di uno che era finito perfino in carcere per i suoi atti da matto.

Ed è arrivato dove è arrivato.
Come mai quel 5 marzo del 1933 quel partito ebbe quel risultato?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Sai cosa vuol dire avere un cervello?


Sai cosa vuol dire avere una figa?


----------



## Zod (26 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai cosa vuol dire avere una figa?


Secondo te?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Secondo te?


No...secondo me chiavi poco...


----------



## Buscopann (26 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma come ti permetti???
> 
> Al di là della protesta, documentano tutti i giorni quello che succede lì dentro. E, cosa più importante, stanno facendo un lavoro egregio in Parlamento, assieme ai parlamentari di SEL.
> Perchè non ti informi su quello che votano, sulle tante proposte di legge presentate e sugli emendamenti?
> ...


Minchia. Manco avessi parlato dei tuoi parenti. "  ma come ti permetti" "se non sai quello che fanno stai zitto"  e via andare. Flora dei miei stivali, avevo appena scritto che li ho votati, quindi chi più di me può arrogarsi il diritto di dire che mi hanno frantumato i maroni. All'opposizione ci stanno perché sono impreparati e incompetenti. Se volevano fare qualcosa per davvero ahanno avuto almeno una quindicina di occasioni.
Sei come un gatto attaccato ai maroni. impossibile ragionarci e appena fai un colpo di tosse ti senti le unghie piantate nei coglioni.
Si vede che trombi poco ultimamente. 
Maremma santa che pigna in culo

Buscopann


----------



## sienne (26 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Minchia. Manco avessi parlato dei tuoi parenti. "  ma come ti permetti" "se non sai quello che fanno stai zitto"  e via andare. Flora dei miei stivali, avevo appena scritto che li ho votati, quindi chi più di me può arrogarsi il diritto di dire che mi hanno frantumato i maroni. All'opposizione ci stanno perché sono impreparati e incompetenti. Se volevano fare qualcosa per davvero ahanno avuto almeno una quindicina di occasioni.
> Sei come un gatto attaccato ai maroni. impossibile ragionarci e appena fai un colpo di tosse ti senti le unghie piantate nei coglioni.
> Si vede che trombi poco ultimamente.
> Maremma santa che pigna in culo
> ...



Ciao Buscopann

:rotfl: ... scusa, non ti ho mai letto così. 

Espressioni, una dopo l'altra che non conosco. 
Immagini interessanti ... 

Arrabbiato mi piaci ... esce il tuo succo. 

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2014)

La pensi no te prego non mi piace :mexican:  QUOTE=AnnaBlume;1282276]quanti strilli, bello de casa...io un Manhattan, perché no. Tu pepsi, giusto?  :risata::risata::risata:


perdi meno tempo, così magari fai qualcosa di utile[/QUOTE]


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Quindi se io dico che gli esseri umani biondi sono inferiori agli esseri umani mori, con gentilezza e con tanti bei paroloni sonanti, la mia idea sarebbe buona (visto che il modo è buono)?
> 
> Ma che stai a dì???
> 
> ...


Il problema princi è che la testa del partito è talmente imbrigliata a dare contro che anche quando un qualsiasi altro partito fa capire che potrebbe orientarsi ad una parte del programma vostro ...la testa il giorno dopo fa dietro front... Esempio classico la mancata elezione del Presidente della REpubblica ... Rodata rodota  poi quando la sinistra stava per dire si via cambio di fronte rodota era il nemico da abbattere perché ammanicato ect... Alla fine Napolitano è stato costretto ed è bene che sia chiaro perché è storia a rinnovare la carica e mo tutti a voler l'Impeacheamnet ...  Abbi pazienza ma così dimostrano di essere incapaci e sono molto molto educata vorrei dire altro ma mi astengo buongiorno ... Ora voglio vedere se il ragazzo col giumbotto presenta una legge per ridurre i senatori quanti senatori e parlamentari del movimento la votano Che qui ci voglion fatti no urla e basta e per ora i fatti  anche da parte loro sono a zero e visto che voti il movimento dimmi perché in Sardegna non vi siete presentati alle regionali :smile:  E se non lo sai informati scusa princi ma ripeto la base sarà sana ma la testa e' marcia e pure tanto


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2014)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma taci un po' impiastra che fai più bella figura. Razza d'ipocrita cogliona.


Allora caro!Vorrei ricordarti che circa un anno fa scrivevo di annab che era una demente senza precedenti...,utile come un coriandolo quando finisce la carta igienica ricordi?é passato un anno,adesso un pò tutti state arrivando a conoscere la persona,che millanta percorsi accademici ma erano i percorsi che faceva per andare a pulire i cessi nella migliore delle ipotesi.Adesso dovrei anche ricordare a tutti chi era il demente che difendeva a spada tratta "il coriandolo"..ma ci arrivate da soli no?


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sto thread è divenuto il contenitore di tutto quello che non ci sta negli altri.
> Posso parlare di quella volta che mi feci la pipì addosso e mia nonna mise la gonna rosa di mia cugina perché non aveva pantaloni di ricambio? Avrò avuto 4 o 5 anni. Me lo ricordo come fosse oggi. Negli anni a venire mia nonna ha sempre negato, anche sotto tortura
> 
> Buscopann


Grande!


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pdl? Protestano? Ma perchè, il pdl esiste? Il pd è al governo, cosa protesta? Boh.


:up:


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2014)

Ma... 



GATTA80?





Dov'è finita?


----------



## Buscopann (26 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Buscopann
> 
> :rotfl: ... scusa, non ti ho mai letto così.
> 
> ...


Quando ti spremono i maroni vengono fuori pure i semini e non solo il succo :rotfl:
Torno nella fase zen..Quella antipatica 

Buscopann


----------



## lolapal (26 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoto!


----------



## lolapal (26 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quando ti spremono i maroni vengono fuori pure i semini e non solo il succo :rotfl:
> Torno nella fase zen..Quella antipatica
> 
> Buscopann


Busco... ... a me piaci in tutte le versioni...... e poi non ti ho mai letto antipatico, o almeno qui c'è di peggio... 

:inlove:


----------



## sienne (26 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quando ti spremono i maroni vengono fuori pure i semini e non solo il succo :rotfl:
> Torno nella fase zen..Quella antipatica
> 
> Buscopann



Ciao Buscopann,

mi piace leggerti, anche nella tua fase zen ... 

ma devi ammettere, che quando uno si irrita o si arrabbia,
esce quel non so che ... se lo sa gestire ... ok ... semi e succhi ... 


sienne


----------



## zanna (26 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Minchia. Manco avessi parlato dei tuoi parenti. "  ma come ti permetti" "se non sai quello che fanno stai zitto"  e via andare. Flora dei miei stivali, avevo appena scritto che li ho votati, quindi chi più di me può arrogarsi il diritto di dire che mi hanno frantumato i maroni. All'opposizione ci stanno perché sono impreparati e incompetenti. Se volevano fare qualcosa per davvero ahanno avuto almeno una quindicina di occasioni.
> Sei come un gatto attaccato ai maroni. impossibile ragionarci e appena fai un colpo di tosse ti senti le unghie piantate nei coglioni.
> Si vede che trombi poco ultimamente.
> *Maremma santa che pigna in culo*
> ...


Lasciando perde tutto il resto ... il nerettato  cmq rende l'idea :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zanna (26 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tromba??


----------



## zanna (26 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quando ti spremono i maroni vengono fuori pure i semini e non solo il succo :rotfl:
> Torno nella fase zen..Quella antipatica
> 
> Buscopann


Occhio che l'ultimo che ha avuto una fase zen ... se lo sono inchiappettato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

#Buscostaisereno :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Occhio che l'ultimo che ha avuto una fase zen ... se lo sono inchiappettato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> #Buscostaisereno :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



CulFan


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Presi quando valevano sotto i 50 è venduti tutti poco sopra i 1000.


bene sono contenta per te, però forse saresti meno entusiasta se per es. il tuo comune avesse investito e subito il crollo recente, un po' come è successo coi derivati che hai citato prima (con la differenza che i derivati non sono crollati bensì sono già una truffa legalizzata all'origine)
ricordiamoci che le banche si lamentano delle alte sofferenze (da qui la "necessaria" ricapitalizzazione osteggiata dai grillini) e usano questa scusa per mantenere la stretta creditizia, quando sino a qualche anno fa hanno contribuito largamente a provocare la crisi concedendo mutui 40ennali al 100% a chiunque (spesso con la connivenza dei direttori che si pigliavano la mazzetta)
già abbiamo perso una grande occasione nel 2008 al crollo delle banche americane, quando il nostro governo si è affrettato a rassicurare i risparmiatori per evitare la chiusura dei conti correnti con conseguente saldo attivo da mettere nel materasso, ora io un'ideona molto semplice ce l'avrei, che farebbe da traino obbligato per smuovere la situazione: si chiedono in massa (privati e imprese) mutui direttamente alla banca d'Italia, la quale dirà che non si può, e allora si risponderà sempre in massa: ma perchè, non vi fidate di noi? come mai, visto che vi paghiamo le tasse e pure altissime (ormai banche e stato sono la stessa cosa)? e noi dovremmo dare i nostri soldi delle tasse a voi che poi non vi fidate di noi? come la mettiamo??

detto in sintesi riguardo ad un argomento, ricco di mille sfaccettature, che meriterebbe di essere approfondito


----------



## Buscopann (26 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Occhio che l'ultimo che ha avuto una fase zen ... se lo sono inchiappettato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> #Buscostaisereno :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Oddio. Chi ha abusato del Dalai Lama????!!!
ah già.  I cinesi. Beh. Ma loro ce l'hanno piccolo come Ultimo! 

Buscopann


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora caro!Vorrei ricordarti che circa un anno fa scrivevo di annab che era una demente senza precedenti...,utile come un coriandolo quando finisce la carta igienica ricordi?é passato un anno,adesso un pò tutti state arrivando a conoscere la persona,che millanta percorsi accademici ma erano i percorsi che faceva per andare a pulire i cessi nella migliore delle ipotesi.*Adesso dovrei anche ricordare a tutti chi era il demente che difendeva a spada tratta "il coriandolo"..ma ci arrivate da soli no?*


Boh, no. Chi era?


----------



## Ultimo (26 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Oddio. Chi ha abusato del Dalai Lama????!!!
> ah già.  I cinesi. Beh. Ma loro ce l'hanno piccolo come Ultimo!
> 
> Buscopann



senti testina! a parte che il tuo era due cm in più del mio, quindi non ti da il diritto di sbandierare cose nostre nel mezzo! che poi uniti raggiungono gli otto cm in tiro. Evita certi discorsi manco se ci chiamassimo oscuro e oscuro2 essù ragazzo dignità e...... ( nascondiamo certi discorsi)


----------



## Lui (26 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ......


6=. 

La prossima volta se vuoi raggiungere il 6 pieno fai più attenzione.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma taci un po' impiastra che fai più bella figura. Razza d'ipocrita cogliona.



L'MDA in action. Gentleman di sta gran coppula di minchia. Hai rotto la minchia con questi atteggiamenti irosi e triviali, tu non puoi permettertelo. Sei oltre. molto oltre.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> 6=.
> 
> La prossima volta se vuoi raggiungere il 6 pieno fai più attenzione.



ma 6 cm o 3+3 ? 

perdonami...


----------



## Sterminator (26 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma come ti permetti???
> 
> Al di là della protesta, documentano tutti i giorni quello che succede lì dentro. E, cosa più importante, stanno facendo un lavoro egregio in Parlamento, assieme ai parlamentari di SEL.
> Perchè non ti informi su quello che votano, sulle tante proposte di legge presentate e sugli emendamenti?
> ...


Mi dispiace principessa ma votando i pentastellati hai votato alla cazzo e senza un minimo d'informazione su chi siano Grillo e Casaleggio....

Al di la' del fatto che quei cazzoni si ritrovano parlamentari per qualche click sul web e non sanno fare neanche una O con un bicchiere, l'elettorato del M5S e' composto dal 30% di fascisti-centro destra, 30% comunisti-centro sinistra e dal resto che non ha mai votato o non votava da secoli, per cui me devi spiega' come e' possibile che riescano ad approvare o proporre leggi senza far esplodere queste enormi contraddizioni interne e la prova l'hai avuta sullo Ius Soli e con la confessione di Grillo che se avesse parlato in campagna elettorale di certi temi prettamente di sinistra, avrebbe ottenuto un risultato da prefisso telefonico, perche' sostanzialmente Grillo e' un fascio di merda e Casaleggio tempo fa si candido' con una lista vicina a Forza Italia.

Ora, alla luce delle conferme dell'inutilita' totale di questo movimento del cazzo, (mancate alleanze, sostegni etcetc) suggellata dall'impossibilita' nei secoli di ottenere da soli una maggioranza tale da poter governare da soli, il movimento e' stato creato solo per incanalare e depotenziare la protesta in modo da poterla controllare meglio e lasciare inalterato lo status quo dei partiti dominanti che infatti fanno impunemente il cazzo che vogliono e staranno bellamente fino alla fine della legislatura nel 2018, esattamente come sono stati creati altri movimenti teoricamente esplosivi ma nei fatti non hanno mai fatto un cazzo come Occupy Wall Street finanziato addirittura da quel maiale di George Soros che gode di una taglia vivo o morto in Russia se ci rimette piede...

tu se sei di sinistra come speri che la parte di destra del movimento proponga o approvi leggi tipo, matrimoni gay e diritti per le coppie di fatto, non abolizione della legge 190 e 40 che la destra baciapile vorrebbe eliminare, staminali, ius soli etcetc...non faranno mai un cazzo di tutto cio' ed abbaieranno soltanto alla luna per incantare i fessi che li votano mentre lasciano indisturbati i manovratori a fabbricare le supposte ed i cetrioli giganti che ci rifilano...

pensaci Giacomina e fai un mea culpa...


----------



## Lui (26 Febbraio 2014)

*Ultimo*

ci dai sei sempre addosso; ma lascialo in santa pace.


----------



## Lui (26 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ma 6 cm o 3+3 ?
> 
> perdonami...


ti spiego, l'errore è stato nei troppi puntini di sospensione, non hai ancora afferrato l'importanza del numero 3


----------



## Ultimo (26 Febbraio 2014)

*Lui*

e ma se sta qua come faccio a lasciarlo in santa pace? lo accompagno dalla cassiera?


----------



## Lui (26 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> e ma se sta qua come faccio a lasciarlo in santa pace? *lo accompagno dalla cassiera*?


bella idea. però che figura farebbe? L'MDA accompagnato all'iper per la propria conquista, lui grande grosso e scorbutico, non sarebbe una bella cosa, no no. Spiegagli invece come fare.


----------



## Sole (26 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> L'MDA in action. Gentleman di sta gran coppula di minchia. Hai rotto la minchia con questi atteggiamenti irosi e triviali, tu non puoi permettertelo. Sei oltre. molto oltre.


Cosa vuol dire MDA?


----------



## Lui (26 Febbraio 2014)

*secondo me adesso ... 1,2,3*

Sentite: razza di debosciati inutili, io faccio davvero, davvero fatica a realizzare il fatto che si possa arrivare a cinquant'anni riducendosi da perfetti coglioni così, senza arte nè parte, senza cervello, senza il benchè minimo senso del (proprio) ridicolo. Niente, zero, nulla. Completamente rincitrulliti. Mah. Ciao. Andate, venite, tornate. Ciao, addio, lagrime, vorreste fare quello che volete. Bravi. Cinquant'anni eh. Mica uno. 50._" _


----------



## sienne (26 Febbraio 2014)

Ciao

siete peggio delle comare ... 
sempre a criticare ... 

sienne


----------



## Lui (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Cosa vuol dire MDA?


Manco Domani Acchiappo.


----------



## disincantata (26 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> bene sono contenta per te, però forse saresti meno entusiasta se per es. il tuo comune avesse investito e subito il crollo recente, un po' come è successo coi derivati che hai citato prima (con la differenza che i derivati non sono crollati bensì sono già una truffa legalizzata all'origine)
> ricordiamoci che le banche si lamentano delle alte sofferenze (da qui la "necessaria" ricapitalizzazione osteggiata dai grillini) e usano questa scusa per mantenere la stretta creditizia, quando sino a qualche anno fa hanno contribuito largamente a provocare la crisi concedendo mutui 40ennali al 100% a chiunque (spesso con la connivenza dei direttori che si pigliavano la mazzetta)
> già abbiamo perso una grande occasione nel 2008 al crollo delle banche americane, quando il nostro governo si è affrettato a rassicurare i risparmiatori per evitare la chiusura dei conti correnti con conseguente saldo attivo da mettere nel materasso, ora io un'ideona molto semplice ce l'avrei, che farebbe da traino obbligato per smuovere la situazione: si chiedono in massa (privati e imprese) mutui direttamente alla banca d'Italia, la quale dirà che non si può, e allora si risponderà sempre in massa: ma perchè, non vi fidate di noi? come mai, visto che vi paghiamo le tasse e pure altissime (ormai banche e stato sono la stessa cosa)? e noi dovremmo dare i nostri soldi delle tasse a voi che poi non vi fidate di noi? come la mettiamo??
> 
> detto in sintesi riguardo ad un argomento, ricco di mille sfaccettature, che meriterebbe di essere approfondito













Ci saranno sicuramente anche alcuni direttori di banca disonesti, ma non c'era  alcun motivo negli anni dell'impazzimento generale di eufotia di dare mazzette x ottenere mutui fino al 120% la politica era di venderli e le banche facevano la concorrenza abbassando lo spread fino allo 0,70%.

Non c'era obbligo delle polizze costose e assurde di oggi.

l'unica polizza sugli incendi aveva un costo una tantum di 200 euro circa.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> bella idea. però che figura farebbe? L'MDA accompagnato all'iper per la propria conquista, lui grande grosso e scorbutico, non sarebbe una bella cosa, no no. Spiegagli invece come fare.



Aspetta resettiamo tutto, ok? 

Andiamo in MP, vorrei discutere con te senza che il rincoglionito ( cit jb) legga di trovare una cassiera o tradita o traditrice che possa iscriversi a tradinet!

Dillo che sono un genio! dillo!!


----------



## Lui (26 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dillo che sono un genio! dillo!!


Cumpà, minchiazza (mia), hai delle idee bestiali, ma come cazzo fai!


----------



## Ultimo (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Cosa vuol dire MDA?



Maschio Dominante Alfa 

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## sienne (26 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Sentite: razza di debosciati inutili, io faccio davvero, davvero fatica a realizzare il fatto che si possa arrivare a cinquant'anni riducendosi da perfetti coglioni così, senza arte nè parte, senza cervello, senza il benchè minimo senso del (proprio) ridicolo. Niente, zero, nulla. Completamente rincitrulliti. Mah. Ciao. Andate, venite, tornate. Ciao, addio, lagrime, vorreste fare quello che volete. Bravi. Cinquant'anni eh. Mica uno. 50._" _



Ciao

ancora lì ancorato stai?
C'è da chiedersi allora, cosa ti ha punto ... 

Quando sono arrivata qui, Stermi me ne ha dette di tutti i colori. 
Alla fine, però, in alcune cose ci aveva azzeccato, e con il senno del poi,
quei calci ... secchi secchi, mi hanno fatto bene ... 

È un'opinione ... la puoi gettare, se non ti serve ... e vai oltre ... 

sienne


----------



## Sole (26 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Manco Domani Acchiappo.





Ultimo ha detto:


> Maschio Dominante Alfa
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:


Madonnina santa, che stordita che sono. E' che qui gli avete dato tanti di quei nomignoli che non ci si capisce più un belino.


----------



## Lui (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sienne, cara amica, cosa dirti. mi fa molto ridere. Giudicare una persona sconosciuta per ciò che scrive su un forum mi pare molto azzardato e pregno di mania di grandezza. poi lui sostanzialmente mi piace, rende allegre le mie giornate, così quando non è qui rileggo la sua frase e mi sazio di buon umore. è una cura.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ancora lì ancorato stai?
> C'è da chiedersi allora, cosa ti ha punto ...
> ...



te lo spiego io: L' MDA non può nè deve permettersi sparate del genere, lui è oltre! Lui invece un povero coglione cinquantenne che ancora deve crescere, un demente, un caso umano, un NULLA.

quindi L'MDA che si risparmi embolate del genere, che lo ignori, non ne vale la pena, Lui è nuddu ammiscatu cu nianti! 

lui l'MDA non s'incazza, non dice mai ciao ciao, nè l'acqua lo bagna nè il vento lo asciuga, nè la cassiera gliela da .


----------



## Lui (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> non ci si capisce più un *belino*.


ti riferisci a quello di Ultimo, non è giusto, sempre li a martellare sul chiodo, poveretto.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Madonnina santa, che stordita che sono. E' che qui gli avete dato tanti di quei nomignoli che non ci si capisce più un belino.



Quando posso servirti per me è un piacere. :bacio:


----------



## Sole (26 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ancora lì ancorato stai?
> C'è da chiedersi allora, cosa ti ha punto ...
> ...


Comunque questa visione secondo la quale uno viene qui e gli fa bene essere preso a calci me la dovete spiegare.

C'è stato un periodo che Stermy non mi ha trattata proprio benissimo, ma ho capito le ragioni e alla fine chissenefrega, a me è simpatico alla fine e spesso mi diverte. Abbiamo anche le stesse idee politiche, quindi.
Però non dico che ha fatto bene a trattarmi così e mi è servito... proprio per un cavolo!

Gli insulti che ho preso qui dentro posso averli smaltiti, a volte mi diverte anche JB, pensa un po'.
 Ma non è che ringrazio chi mi ha insultata.
 A me i calci in culo non piacciono.
Sarò presuntuosa, ma so spronarmi da sola e se  proprio devo farlo fare a qualcuno, preferisco sia una persona che ha la mia stima e che ha a cuore il mio bene. Non un signor Nessuno su un forum.

Con tutta la mia simpatia eh, Sienne.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mi dispiace principessa ma votando i pentastellati hai votato alla cazzo e senza un minimo d'informazione su chi siano Grillo e Casaleggio....
> 
> *Al di la' del fatto che quei cazzoni si ritrovano parlamentari per qualche click sul web e non sanno fare neanche una O con un bicchiere*, l'elettorato del M5S e' composto dal 30% di fascisti-centro destra, 30% comunisti-centro sinistra e dal resto che non ha mai votato o non votava da secoli, per cui me devi spiega' come e' possibile che riescano ad approvare o proporre leggi senza far esplodere queste enormi contraddizioni interne e la prova l'hai avuta sullo Ius Soli e con la confessione di Grillo che se avesse parlato in campagna elettorale di certi temi prettamente di sinistra, avrebbe ottenuto un risultato da prefisso telefonico, perche' sostanzialmente Grillo e' un fascio di merda e Casaleggio tempo fa si candido' con una lista vicina a Forza Italia.
> 
> ...


Vabbè, ma quelli intanto ci stanno. Giusto o sbagliato. Tu appresso a Ferrero a sessant'anni suonati ti dichiari ortodosso comunista e fai propaganda sfigata su twitter. Capito? Parlando di click. Senza contare che, sempre da comunista ortodosso contro le malvagie plutocrazie che ci dominano, ti vesti firmato Moncler e Timberland. E, sempre in spregio alla proprietà privata ed alle rendite patrimoniali, ti sei ben guardato del non avere un cazzo di nulla ma anzi, quando hai rotto con tua moglie (ed arrapato come un cane andavi appresso a qualsiasi cosa, ricordiamolo, represso stronzo) ti sei premunito di tutelare quelle proprietà che, nel tempo e quando nessuno nel partito magari ci faceva caso (o lo facevano un po' tutti, magari), mettevi da parte. #nonnostronzofigliodiputtana.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Febbraio 2014)

*Lui*

ci ignora, ti rendi conto? ci ignora! +


Io quasi quasi sarei un po più duro, gli starei un po di più addosso. Si faccio entrare DUE cassiere! cazzo.


----------



## Sole (26 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> ti riferisci a quello di Ultimo, non è giusto, sempre li a martellare sul chiodo, poveretto.


Non mi riferisco a quello di Ultimo! Per me Ultimo non ce l'ha un belino! E' un essere asessuato, vive sul forum, è come gli angeli.


----------



## sienne (26 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> te lo spiego io: L' MDA non può nè deve permettersi sparate del genere, lui è oltre! Lui invece un povero coglione cinquantenne che ancora deve crescere, un demente, un caso umano, un NULLA.
> 
> quindi L'MDA che si risparmi embolate del genere, che lo ignori, non ne vale la pena, Lui è nuddu ammiscatu cu nianti!
> 
> lui l'MDA non s'incazza, non dice mai ciao ciao, nè l'acqua lo bagna nè il vento lo asciuga, nè la cassiera gliela da .



Ciao 

ora palro per me e non prendo le parti di nessuno,
ma solo di una che legge e scrive qui ... 

Tutti oltrepassiamo, chi più chi meno, anche tu e io lo abbiamo fatto. 
E sinceramente, per come lo leggo, è uno dei pochi utenti con un ventaglio largo. 
Nel senso, così come spicca da una parto, così sa spiccare pure dall'altra. 
Non racconta? In ogni commento ci raccontiamo ... non è una storia che racconta,
ma la scelta di una parola messa in un certo contesto o argomento ecc. 
Sa essere molto delicato, differenziato ... come anche molto rozzo ... 
Ma a modo suo e per chi sa cogliere - e ce ne sono - lui contribuisce ... 

Ma gusti son gusti ... e il mio palato, è molto largo ... 
Penso avvolte solo, a chi mi legge ... che pazienza deve avere ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Comunque questa visione secondo la quale uno viene qui e gli fa bene essere preso a calci me la dovete spiegare.
> 
> C'è stato un periodo che Stermy non mi ha trattata proprio benissimo, ma ho capito le ragioni e alla fine chissenefrega, a me è simpatico alla fine e spesso mi diverte. Abbiamo anche le stesse idee politiche, quindi.
> Però non dico che ha fatto bene a trattarmi così e mi è servito... proprio per un cavolo!
> ...


Ciao

insulti ne ho avuti, e guarda caso, né da Stermy né da JB. 
No, Stermy è stato secco nelle sue constatazioni, che in quel momento, 
non ero ancora in grado di cogliere. In questo senso. Ma le ho ben sentite. 

Sugli insulti non mi allargo ... non mi piacciono. 
E se dovessi farlo, è senza rendermene conto, 
perciò ci tengo, che me lo si dica ... può accadere, senza volerlo.

Ma questo mi sembra chiaro ... e mi sembra che vale anche per te ...

sienne


----------



## Lui (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Non mi riferisco a quello di Ultimo! Per me Ultimo non ce l'ha un belino! E' un essere asessuato, vive sul forum, è come gli angeli.


allora mente. però scusa, cosa te lo fa pensare che lui sia 3


----------



## Sterminator (26 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma quelli intanto ci stanno. Giusto o sbagliato. Tu appresso a Ferrero a sessant'anni suonati ti dichiari ortodosso comunista e fai propaganda sfigata su twitter. Capito? Parlando di click. Senza contare che, sempre da comunista ortodosso contro le malvagie plutocrazie che ci dominano, ti vesti firmato Moncler e Timberland. E, sempre in spregio alla proprietà privata ed alle rendite patrimoniali, ti sei ben guardato del non avere un cazzo di nulla ma anzi, quando hai rotto con tua moglie (ed arrapato come un cane andavi appresso a qualsiasi cosa, ricordiamolo, represso stronzo) ti sei premunito di tutelare quelle proprietà che, nel tempo e quando nessuno nel partito magari ci faceva caso (o lo facevano un po' tutti, magari), mettevi da parte. #nonnostronzofigliodiputtana.


E che cazzo c'entra il fare la lotta politica anche sui social forum col candidare emerite teste di cazzo variamente assortite che spaziano dalle sciampiste a praticanti ventennali di karate'?...da noi le candidature non sono virtuali ed i curriculum devono avere i riscontri con la lotta sul territorio, altro che du' cliccate a capocchia...

sempre poi co' la favoletta che bisogna anna' e sta' co' le pezze ar culo...cor cazzo..vacce e stacce te.:mrgreen: ...

e la proprieta' privata, (case di un piccolo proprietario e non di uno speculatore), manco per il marxista costituisce un furto...sei trooooppo ignorante perche' era Proudhon (padre dell'anarchismo) che lo sosteneva e Marx lo spernacchiava...:mrgreen:

percio' pijate na' pomata pe' fa' passa' er bruciore allo sgnauss....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (26 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> insulti ne ho avuti, e guarda caso, né da Stermy né da JB.
> *No, Stermy è stato secco nelle sue constatazioni, che in quel momento,
> ...


Ok. Io per calci intendo essere trattati male, al di là dell'insulto.

E' che ultimamente qua ho letto (non da parte tua) una visione positiva dell'offesa, del 'calcio' appunto. Quasi come se fosse 'terapeutico'. E io non concordo con questa visione.

Ora ho capito quello che intendi tu.


----------



## Sole (26 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> allora mente. però scusa, cosa te lo fa pensare che lui sia 3


Oggi sono più rincoglionita del solito e non ho capito una cippa.

Comunque io non voglio pensare al belino di Ultimo. Lui è un angelo asessuato che vive sul forum, punto e basta.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ora palro per me e non prendo le parti di nessuno,
> ma solo di una che legge e scrive qui ...
> ...



Certo tesoro, è la tua opinione.

La mia è ben differente. Ritengo le sue argomentazioni di solito sono una o due righe, totalmente incapaci di dare qualcosa, e se diventano qualche riga in più è soltanto quella sparata acida e talmente vomitevole che sul serio mi fa pensare che il tipo abbia seri problemi di relazionarsi nella realtà, anche perchè scritto da lui stesso per come è qua è nella realtà ( vedesi scelta del mestiere) 

Il mio palato invece è ristretto, i gusti li seleziono.
Si una volta davo importanza a quello che ne usciva fuori come impressione su di me, ora do molta più importanza all'impressione che ho io su gli altri.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Oggi sono più rincoglionita del solito e non ho capito una cippa.
> 
> Comunque io non voglio pensare al belino di Ultimo. Lui è un angelo asessuato che vive sul forum, punto e basta.


Non dargli coccio.... è soltanto geloso... 





Non ti dico di che... 



Ignoralo, è un cinquantenne pippaiolo.


----------



## Sterminator (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ok. Io per calci intendo essere trattati male, al di là dell'insulto.
> 
> E' che ultimamente qua ho letto (non da parte tua) una visione positiva dell'offesa, del 'calcio' appunto. Quasi come se fosse 'terapeutico'. E io non concordo con questa visione.
> 
> Ora ho capito quello che intendi tu.


Sole pero' se ben ricordi, all'inizio non t'ho mai trattata male...l'ho fatto solo da quando s'e' saputo che ti accompagnavi a quella emerita testa di cazzo e che gli andavi appresso pure nel reggergli bordone con gli sfotto' ed insulti al mio indirizzo che profluivano da quel cesso di fogna...:mrgreen:

a proposito s'e' installato a casa tua o vive ancora da mammina sua er profugo?...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (26 Febbraio 2014)

Ciao Ultimo,

non hai colto ... caro il mio uccellino,
sta scritto nella mia ultima frase ... 

sienne


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ci saranno sicuramente anche alcuni direttori di banca disonesti, ma non c'era  alcun motivo negli anni dell'impazzimento generale di eufotia di dare mazzette x ottenere mutui fino al 120% la politica era di venderli e le banche facevano la concorrenza abbassando lo spread fino allo 0,70%.
> 
> Non c'era obbligo delle polizze costose e assurde di oggi.
> 
> l'unica polizza sugli incendi aveva un costo una tantum di 200 euro circa.


a parte il fatto che ho visto coi miei occhi mutui concessi a teste di legno con documentazione tutta farlocca, basata  anche su perizie gonfiate, comunque il risultato di queste politiche qual è stato? è stato appunto quello di ritrovarsi con una valanga di sofferenze, che come dicevo oggi vengono usate come scusa per chiedere garanzie fino alla decima generazione (ai privati, alle imprese invece non danno più nulla e amen)


----------



## Lui (26 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo,
> 
> ... caro il mio uccellino ...
> 
> sienne


sempre diminuitivi, chissà il perchè.


----------



## Sole (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Sole pero' se ben ricordi, *all'inizio non t'ho mai trattata male...l'ho fatto solo da quando s'e' saputo che ti accompagnavi a quella emerita testa di cazzo *e che gli andavi appresso pure a reggergli bordone con gli sfotto' ed insulti nei miei confronti che profluivano da quel cesso di fogna...:mrgreen:
> 
> a proposito s'e' installato a casa tua o vive ancora da mammina sua?...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sul neretto: sei in buona compagnia


----------



## Ultimo (26 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo,
> 
> non hai colto ... caro il mio uccellino,
> sta scritto nella mia ultima frase ...
> ...




Mannò! chi ti legge invece fa bene a leggere. 

MIO uccellino? amore...... quel mio a me non cala per il gargarozzo, la nostra deve essere una relazione aperta. Io comando tu obbedisci. Ora spicco il volo.... prendimi.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Sul neretto: sei in buona compagnia


quoto.


----------



## sienne (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ok. Io per calci intendo essere trattati male, al di là dell'insulto.
> 
> E' che ultimamente qua ho letto (non da parte tua) una visione positiva dell'offesa, del 'calcio' appunto. Quasi come se fosse 'terapeutico'. E io non concordo con questa visione.
> 
> Ora ho capito quello che intendi tu.



Ciao Sole,

questa proprio l'ho persa ... che gli insulti possano essere terapeutici. 
massimo massimo, ingrandiscono il mio vocabolario ... ma figurati! 

Come calcio, ho un dipinto, di una spinta ... di una cosa che ti smuove,
e non sai bene in che direzione, perché viene da fuori la spinta ... 
OK ... cercherò un altro termine per questo quadro ... 

sienne


----------



## Sole (26 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Sole,
> 
> *questa proprio l'ho persa ... che gli insulti possano essere terapeutici.
> massimo massimo, ingrandiscono il mio vocabolario ... ma figurati!
> ...


:up:


----------



## sienne (26 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mannò! chi ti legge invece fa bene a leggere.
> 
> MIO uccellino? amore...... quel mio a me non cala per il gargarozzo, la nostra deve essere una relazione aperta. Io comando tu obbedisci. Ora spicco il volo.... prendimi.



Ciao 

non hai colto ...  ... 

cioè, noi tutti sappiamo, più o meno, dove stanno le nostre debolezze,
che gusti son gusti, che tante cose ... e ci dovrebbe portare a ridimensionarci ... 

Il "mio" ... solo un modo di dire ...  ... 
Vola, vola ... tanto so, che ritornerai ... 

sienne


----------



## Sterminator (26 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> a parte il fatto che ho visto coi miei occhi mutui concessi a teste di legno con documentazione tutta farlocca, basata  anche su perizie gonfiate, comunque il risultato di queste politiche qual è stato? è stato appunto quello di ritrovarsi con una valanga di sofferenze, che come dicevo oggi vengono usate come scusa per chiedere garanzie fino alla decima generazione (ai privati, alle imprese invece non danno più nulla e amen)


In teoria, dare la possibilita' a tutti di comprarsi una casa senza avere una cifra ragguardevole da dare come anticipo e pagando una rata di mutuo equiparabile ad un affitto che vuol dire buttar via nel cesso i propri soldi, non era negativa....

e' l'uso criminale dell'ingegneria finanziaria che ha creato i derivati&C che ha distorto il sistema....d'altronde l'espansione economica illimitata del capitalismo e' una truffa ed il capitalismo stesso se non inventa periodicamente le sue truffe alla Derivati&C, non sopravvive a se stesso...

percio' se vuoi stare in una societa' capitalistica devi accettare le inculate a nastro periodiche per avere periodi di crescita, visto che l'altro tipo preferibile di societa' marxista non si vuole....

l'unica, quindi e' attrezzarsi per fottere il sistema con le sue stesse regole...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Sul neretto: sei in buona compagnia



però il tempo, che come sappiamo è galantuomo, ti sta dando ragione, dato che mi pare siate ancora assieme


----------



## Ultimo (26 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non hai colto ...  ...
> 
> ...



Vedi? anche tu fai la furbetta, non vuoi cogliere, non vuoi prendermi, scappi. Fai il mio stesso gioco...... 

Stai godendo?


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> In teoria, dare la possibilita' a tutti di comprarsi una casa senza avere una cifra ragguardevole da dare come anticipo e pagando una rata di mutuo equiparabile ad un affitto che vuol dire buttar via nel cesso i propri soldi, non era negativa....
> 
> e' l'uso criminale dell'ingegneria finanziaria che ha creato i derivati&C che ha distorto il sistema....d'altronde l'espansione economica illimitata del capitalismo e' una truffa ed il capitalismo stesso se non inventa periodicamente le sue truffe alla Derivati&C, non sopravvive a se stesso...
> 
> ...



già detto nel mio post in risposta a Zod...anche la mia ideona su come (provare a) fotterli con le stesse regole


----------



## Sole (26 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> però il tempo, che come sappiamo è galantuomo, ti sta dando ragione, dato che mi pare siate ancora assieme


Eh sì


----------



## Sterminator (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Sul neretto: sei in buona compagnia


mia non credo proprio, visto che qua non m'accompagno a nessuna...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (26 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vedi? anche tu fai la furbetta, non vuoi cogliere, non vuoi prendermi, scappi. Fai il mio stesso gioco......
> 
> Stai godendo?



Ciao

io sto ferma, non mi muovo proprio,
sei tu, che ti sei imbalsamato ...  ... 

e datti na mossa, su!

sienne


----------



## Sterminator (26 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> però il tempo, che come sappiamo è galantuomo, ti sta dando ragione, dato che mi pare siate ancora assieme


Il tempo sara' pure un galantuomo ma chi se scopa mezzo forum e dopo ogni volta viene a vomitare la sua merda contro chi ha appena finito de scoparse, col forum che manco sa un cazzo e se ne sarebbe pure fottuto altamente, per me e' una testa di cazzo cosmica...

pero' per me, sia chiaro, per altri e' un uomo d'oro da nun farse scappa'...maro'....


----------



## Ultimo (26 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> io sto ferma, non mi muovo proprio,
> sei tu, che ti sei imbalsamato ...  ...
> ...



vabbè.. mi vado a comprare una bambola gonfiabile adieu


----------



## sienne (26 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> vabbè.. mi vado a comprare una bambola gonfiabile adieu



Ciao

fai bene ...  ... 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *E che cazzo c'entra il fare la lotta politica anche sui social forum col candidare emerite teste di cazzo variamente assortite che spaziano dalle sciampiste a praticanti ventennali di karate'?...da noi le candidature non sono virtuali ed i curriculum devono avere i riscontri con la lotta sul territorio, altro che du' cliccate a capocchia...
> *
> sempre poi co' la favoletta che bisogna anna' e sta' co' le pezze ar culo...cor cazzo..vacce e stacce te.:mrgreen: ...
> 
> ...


1) C'entra che fare campagna sui "social forum" è un po' da poveracci detto da uno che poi critica altri che lo fanno. Perchè quello fanno i grillini. Che poi i grillini facciano anche democrazia farlocca su internet è sicuro, ma loro non hanno una segreteria o un apparato di partito, dove invece gente senza arte nè parte viene scelta pure dalla segreterie dei partiti, ed è anche qui cosa vera e ed arcinota. 

2) Ma quale piccolo proprietario. Tu dovevi spartire appartamenti, e mica uno. Smettila dai.


----------



## zanna (26 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo,
> 
> non hai colto ... caro il mio uccellino,
> sta scritto nella mia ultima frase ...
> ...


Ahi ahi ahi Signora Longari ... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> fai bene ...  ...
> 
> sienne


:loso:il mio compare me ne ha parlato molto bene. Dice che, non si lamenta, non vuole mangiare nè bere, non vuole comandare ed è sempre disponibile. 

Però ogni tanto tranquilla, per una ripassata mi faccio sentire.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ahi ahi ahi Signora Longari ... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:dracula:


----------



## Sterminator (26 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> 1) C'entra che fare campagna sui "social forum" è un po' da poveracci detto da uno che poi critica altri che lo fanno. Perchè quello fanno i grillini. Che poi i grillini facciano anche democrazia farlocca su internet è sicuro, ma loro non hanno una segreteria o un apparato di partito, dove invece gente senza arte nè parte viene scelta pure dalla segreterie dei partiti, ed è anche qui cosa vera e ed arcinota.
> 
> 2) Ma quale piccolo proprietario. Tu dovevi spartire appartamenti, e mica uno. Smettila dai.


ma vai a cagare, non sai un cazzo e scrivi pe' fa' ginnastica alle dita...

va' ad aggiusta' la dentiera de nonna che s'e' rotta er cazzo de magna' er semolino...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zanna (26 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :loso:il mio compare me ne ha parlato molto bene. Dice che, non si lamenta, non vuole mangiare nè bere, non vuole comandare ed è sempre disponibile.
> 
> Però ogni tanto tranquilla, *per una ripassata mi faccio sentire*.


PORCO!!​


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Il tempo sara' pure un galantuomo ma chi se scopa mezzo forum e dopo ogni volta viene a vomitare la sua merda contro chi ha appena finito de scoparse, *col forum che manco sa un cazzo e se ne sarebbe pure fottuto altamente*, per me e' una testa di cazzo cosmica...
> 
> pero' per me, sia chiaro, per altri e' un uomo d'oro da nun farse scappa'...maro'....



ecco
tuttavia il tempo rimane galantuomo, non sia mai!


----------



## Ultimo (26 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> 1) C'entra che fare campagna sui "social forum" è un po' da poveracci detto da uno che poi critica altri che lo fanno. Perchè quello fanno i grillini. Che poi i grillini facciano anche democrazia farlocca su internet è sicuro, ma loro non hanno una segreteria o un apparato di partito, dove invece gente senza arte nè parte viene scelta pure dalla segreterie dei partiti, ed è anche qui cosa vera e ed arcinota.
> 
> 2) Ma quale piccolo proprietario. Tu dovevi spartire appartamenti, e mica uno. Smettila dai.



Ma tu come cazzo ti sei ridotto a fare l'odontotecnico ? Da come parli dovresti essere il presidente degli states. 

E invece..... sei un odontotecnico.....


----------



## Ultimo (26 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> PORCO!!​


Prendi una donna trattala male......

Scemino..... devo insegnarti l'a b c ?


----------



## sienne (26 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :loso:il mio compare me ne ha parlato molto bene. Dice che, non si lamenta, non vuole mangiare nè bere, non vuole comandare ed è sempre disponibile.
> 
> Però ogni tanto tranquilla, per una ripassata mi faccio sentire.



Ciao 

non sei l'uomo che pensavo tu fossi ... 
altro che presa ... uno sgambettare ... 

ok ... va bene così ... ripassati la susi-gomma ... 

PS: Pensaci due volte, altro che ripassata ... 

sienne


----------



## zanna (26 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Prendi una *donna trattala male*......
> 
> Scemino..... devo insegnarti l'a b c ?


 maschilista ... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (26 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ecco
> tuttavia il tempo rimane galantuomo, non sia mai!


ecco un cazzo...:mrgreen:

sei pregato/a de fa' cio' che te pare con discrezione, come un galantuomo appunto, ma se poi sputtani, aspettati pure che ti sputtanino..e' er minimo sindacale.....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## zanna (26 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non sei l'uomo che pensavo tu fossi ...
> altro che presa ... uno sgambettare ...
> ...


2 di picche ... pure col fiocco :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ecco un cazzo...:mrgreen:
> 
> sei pregato/a de fa' cio' che te pare con discrezione, come un galantuomo appunto, ma se poi sputtani, aspettati pure che ti sputtanino..e' er minimo sindacale.....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Parvemi doversi concordare


----------



## Sole (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> per me e' una testa di cazzo cosmica...
> 
> pero' per me, sia chiaro, per altri e' un uomo d'oro da nun farse scappa'...maro'....


Ebbè, sul fatto che a volte sia una testa di cazzo non ci piove 
Però non è che siamo tutti o bianchi o neri. Lui compensa con altre belle qualità che io apprezzo moltissimo e che decisamente qui non vengono fuori.
 Ai miei genitori ad esempio piace un sacco, gli vogliono un gran bene. Invece il mio ex marito (che non era per niente litigioso, anzi) non lo possono sopportare. Vedi com'è strana la vita a volte


----------



## Ultimo (26 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non sei l'uomo che pensavo tu fossi ...
> altro che presa ... uno sgambettare ...
> ...


fa male essere lasciate...... ok parla pure male di me. ma mollami non è così che mi riprenderai.


----------



## Sole (26 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> PORCO!!​


Condivido! E se posso approvo!

Ultimo, non si fa così! Tu sei il mio eroe romantico


----------



## zanna (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Condivido! E se posso approvo!
> 
> Ultimo, non si fa così! *Tu sei il mio eroe romantico*


Vedi Sole anche agli eroi romantici capita (quando non vanno al bar) che gli possano girare vorticosamente ... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (26 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> fa male essere lasciate...... ok parla pure male di me. ma mollami non è così che mi riprenderai.



Ciao 


:rotfl: ... ma che lasciata, se non hai fatto nulla ... 


come stavo, sto ... :mrgreen: ... 

Sei o non sei l'uomo della presa?


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (26 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> maschilista ... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Quante cose devo insegnarti? 

La donna la devi prendere e sbattere al muro! gli devi strappare le mutande ( se le ha) la devi far vibrare, desiderare, devi portarla al punto che sta per dirti quello che vuole e in quel momento le fai assaggiare quello che già sapevi volesse! ma lasciala insoddisfatta e ricomincia daccapo trattandola male e dandole il dolcino che la farà gemere appena si ribella! 


Imparala a memoria. 









































vedrai che un calcio in culo non te lo toglie nessuno.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Vedi Sole anche agli eroi romantici capita (quando non vanno al bar) che gli possano girare vorticosamente ... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma vai a cagare, non sai un cazzo e scrivi pe' fa' ginnastica alle dita...
> 
> va' ad aggiusta' la dentiera de nonna che s'e' rotta er cazzo de magna' er semolino...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Scusa dai. Mi spiace per la dentiera di tua moglie.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Condivido! E se posso approvo!
> 
> Ultimo, non si fa così! Tu sei il mio eroe romantico


Soluzza bedda mia..... qua in questo forum tutti trombano che pare la banda del mio paese, ogni tanto dico.... posso anche io far suonare il mio....


----------



## zanna (26 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quante cose devo insegnarti?
> 
> La donna la devi prendere e sbattere al muro! gli devi strappare le mutande ( se le ha) la devi far vibrare, desiderare, devi portarla al punto che sta per dirti quello che vuole e in quel momento le fai assaggiare quello che già sapevi volesse! ma lasciala insoddisfatta e ricomincia daccapo trattandola male e dandole il dolcino che la farà gemere appena si ribella!
> 
> ...


Tu e la mania di scrivere post in tal guisa ... cmq #echenonloso?


----------



## Ultimo (26 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Tu e la mania di scrivere post in tal guisa ... cmq #echenonloso?


epperò! faccio il romantico e non vi aggrada, faccio il ..... il! e non vi aggrada.... 

ma annate a CulFan va ! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (26 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Soluzza bedda mia..... qua in questo forum tutti trombano che pare la banda del mio paese, ogni tanto dico.... posso anche io far suonare il mio....


Ma il tuo cosa??
Tu sei asessuato come gli angeli ti ho detto!
Tu sei superiore agli istinti primordiali!


----------



## Buscopann (26 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Busco... ... a me piaci in tutte le versioni...... e poi non ti ho mai letto antipatico, o almeno qui c'è di peggio...
> 
> :inlove:


Dì la verità...vuoi venire pure te a Paperopoli 

Buscopann


----------



## Ultimo (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma io tuo cosa??
> Tu sei asessuato come gli angeli ti ho detto!
> Tu sei superiore agli istinti primordiali!



scusa, ma una pippa mi è concessa? :rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (26 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> senti testina! a parte che il tuo era due cm in più del mio, quindi non ti da il diritto di sbandierare cose nostre nel mezzo! che poi uniti raggiungono gli otto cm in tiro. Evita certi discorsi manco se ci chiamassimo oscuro e oscuro2 essù ragazzo dignità e...... ( nascondiamo certi discorsi)


Hai ragione..Meglio nascondere certe qualità. Però noi siamo come Daltanius..Se ci uniamo 3+3 fa 33, mica 6 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Cosa vuol dire MDA?


E pensare che quando io lo leggevo pensavo all'MDMA e alle pasticche che ti rifilano in discoteca. Sò proprio un tossico:rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Hai ragione..Meglio nascondere certe qualità. Però noi siamo come Daltanius..Se ci uniamo 3+3 fa 33, mica 6
> 
> Buscopann



Uno per tre, fa tre per uno perchè!
La proprietà commutativa lui ha!
E riferiam la terna!
Al centro della terra!
Perchè il rotore noi cerchiaaaaaam... da una eternità!


[da associare alla musica di Daitarn]


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma chi ? Casaleggio e grillo ? :singleeye: Ora coloro che votano per buona parte si ma non la testa del movimento ... :mrgreen: Ma lo sai si che Casaleggio è* imprenditore informatico*


occhio, che ne hanno dette delle balle su Casaleggio, Grillo poi si è inventato addirittura che fosse stato il responsabile dell'IT di Telecom.


----------



## Buscopann (26 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Uno per tre, fa tre per uno perchè!
> La proprietà commutativa lui ha!
> E riferiam la terna!
> Al centro della terra!
> ...


Ho capito..stamattina era finito il latte e coi pan di stelle hai bevuto la sambuca :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ho capito..stamattina era finito il latte e coi pan di stelle hai bevuto la sambuca :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann



Yup, sono ebbra!

Però sono anche di ottimo umore, i capelli tutti scompigliati, un luccichio negli occhi e sembro quasi bella.
E NON ho appena fatto l'amore.

Daitarn daitarn!
Tu si che sei davvero forte!
Tu sì che sei davvero grande!
Lavori in Rtreeeeeeeeeeeeee


(che non è rai 3, è R3, lo spazio tridimensionale dei numeri reali.)

E ora vado ad ascoltarmi per 50 volte di seguito la colonna sonora del film dei Croods.


----------



## Buscopann (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> occhio, che ne hanno dette delle balle su Casaleggio, Grillo poi si è inventato addirittura che fosse stato il responsabile dell'IT di Telecom.


Mò se inventano che conduceva pure Bim Bum Bam per avere i voti dei bambini.. Poi qualcuno spiegherà ai grillini che i bambini non possono votare.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (26 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Yup, sono ebbra!
> 
> Però sono anche di ottimo umore, i capelli tutti scompigliati, un luccichio negli occhi e sembro quasi bella.
> E NON ho appena fatto l'amore.
> ...


Dopo aver letto il tuo post propongo di chiudere il thread. Più a lieto fine di così!

:sorriso:

Buscopann


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Dopo aver letto il tuo post propongo di chiudere il thread. Più a lieto fine di così!
> 
> :sorriso:
> 
> Buscopann



Noooooo proprio ora che cominciavo a scaldarmi!!!!

Credo inver con fè profonda
cui s'inchina la ragion
che la luce è corpo e onda
corpo e onda l'elettron!





.....






Ma tu lo sai cosa fa un fotone quando cade? Plank!





:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:





E come disse appunto Plank.... questo è quanto!!!!




...








...





Abbattetemi....


----------



## Sole (26 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> scusa, ma una pippa mi è concessa? :rotfl:


Al buio, senza porno, e pensando solo a tua moglie.


----------



## Buscopann (26 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Noooooo proprio ora che cominciavo a scaldarmi!!!!
> 
> Credo inver con fè profonda
> cui s'inchina la ragion
> ...


Non c'è la faccina col defibrillatore? La stiamo perdendo... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Senti la tu lo sai come stanno 4 elefanti su una cinquecento?
Stretti..



E come si fa a sapere se 4 elefanti sono andati al cinema?
C'è fuori parcheggiata la 500.

Abbattetemi anche a me.

Buscopann


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mò se inventano che conduceva pure Bim Bum Bam per avere i voti dei bambini.. Poi qualcuno spiegherà ai grillini che i bambini non possono votare.
> 
> Buscopann


... quello che è triste... è che loro sono convinti. Quelli che si sono candidati, anche nelle amministrative. Ne conosco, sono in buona fede, entusiasti... e non hanno idea di essere stati selezionati con un intento ben preciso, ben diverso da quello che loro immaginano.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non c'è la faccina col defibrillatore? La stiamo perdendo... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Senti la tu lo sai come stanno 4 elefanti su una cinquecento?
> Stretti..
> ...




La preferita di Fra (dalla Pimpa)


Una cipolla incontra una zucca e le dice: ciao zuccona!!!


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl::rotfl: 









Comunque il fiore più quantistico è la ros, perchè ha tante spin.      




:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Febbraio 2014)

...


----------



## Buscopann (26 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> La preferita di Fra (dalla Pimpa)
> 
> 
> Una cipolla incontra una zucca e le dice: ciao zuccona!!!
> ...


Santi numi...Altro che i carabinieri..Dovrebbero inventare le barzellette sui fisici :rotfl::rotfl:

E sui quark? Ce l'abbiamo la barza anche sui Quark o li lasciamo lì nella loro tristezza? :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## lolapal (26 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Dì la verità...vuoi venire pure te a Paperopoli
> 
> Buscopann


Mi hai beccata!


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Santi numi...Altro che i carabinieri..Dovrebbero inventare le barzellette sui fisici :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> E sui quark? Ce l'abbiamo la barza anche sui Quark o li lasciamo lì nella loro tristezza? :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann






Dai qualche barzelletta del tuo campo? Sono troppo stupide le barzellette "specialistiche"... ti immagini un gruppo di convegnisti ubriachi spolpi che cercano di divertirsi in quel modo forzato della gente che già è costretta a stare assieme tutto il giorno e ora si ritrova tra i piedi i colleghi pure per tutta la serata...


----------



## Sterminator (26 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma tu lo sai cosa fa un fotone quando cade? Plank!
> 
> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> ...


Me la rivendo...denghiu'...ahahahah


----------



## Buscopann (26 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> *Dai qualche barzelletta del tuo campo?* Sono troppo stupide le barzellette "specialistiche"... ti immagini un gruppo di convegnisti ubriachi spolpi che cercano di divertirsi in quel modo forzato della gente che già è costretta a stare assieme tutto il giorno e ora si ritrova tra i piedi i colleghi pure per tutta la serata...


Eh..ma le mie mica son barzellette. Son storie vere.

-"Quanto cosa far castrare il gatto?"  "90 Euro signora"  "ma non si può fare un po' meno?" io rispondo "certo..togliamo solo un testicolo e fanno 45 Euro"

-La signora che porta il gatto a sterilizzare "Ma gli fate l'anestesia? Poverinoooo"  "Pensi se dovessimo far senza..altro che poverino"

- " Dottore..stava così bene fino a quando non gli hanno trovato la prostata!!".. "Perbacco..e dove la teneva nascosta?!"

- Questo è successo a un mio collega..
   Entra la tizia col cane da vaccinare. Lui fa tutto..la visita, la vaccinazione, la fattura. La proprietaria paga e poi gli chiede (visto che non aveva il camice):" ma lei è un veterinario?" e lui:" no Signora. il veterinario è andato in banca. io sono l'addetto alle pulizie, però ho il permesso di fare le vaccinazioni". La signora non dice niente e se ne va col cane....

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> occhio, che ne hanno dette delle balle su Casaleggio, Grillo poi si è inventato addirittura che fosse stato il responsabile dell'IT di Telecom.


Le mie fonti non sono interne al movimento


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Eh..ma le mie mica son barzellette. Son storie vere.
> 
> -"Quanto cosa far castrare il gatto?"  "90 Euro signora"  "ma non si può fare un po' meno?" io rispondo "certo..togliamo solo un testicolo e fanno 45 Euro"
> 
> ...


Cioè arifatemi capire avete cazzeggiato tutta la matine mentre io mi incazzavo a randa al lavoro? Che super sfiga


----------



## lolapal (26 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Eh..ma le mie mica son barzellette. Son storie vere.
> 
> -"Quanto cosa far castrare il gatto?"  "90 Euro signora"  "ma non si può fare un po' meno?" io rispondo "certo..togliamo solo un testicolo e fanno 45 Euro"
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Non sapevo che facevi il veterinario... guadagni altri punti... 

Paperopoli ha il suo perché, quindi... :mrgreen:


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ecco un cazzo...:mrgreen:
> 
> sei pregato/a de fa' cio' che te pare con discrezione, come un galantuomo appunto, ma se poi sputtani, aspettati pure che ti sputtanino..e' er minimo sindacale.....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



certo sarebbe preferibile come dici tu, tuttavia se questi fatti, ovvero parole scritte su un forum, non hanno scalfito il loro rapporto, mi pare che si possa affermare che evidentemente le parole qua scritte non abbiano poi così importanza nella loro vita reale


----------



## Buscopann (26 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Non sapevo che facevi il veterinario... guadagni altri punti...
> 
> Paperopoli ha il suo perché, quindi... :mrgreen:


Il cuore è sempre quello del veterinario. 
La vita mi ha costretto a fate un'altra scelta per sbarcare il lunario.
L'Italia non è un paese per laureati.  Ora che sono a paperopoli magari andrà meglio!

Buscopann


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Eh..ma le mie mica son barzellette. Son storie vere.
> 
> -"Quanto cosa far castrare il gatto?"  "90 Euro signora"  "ma non si può fare un po' meno?" io rispondo "certo..togliamo solo un testicolo e fanno 45 Euro"
> 
> ...


oddio sei un veterinario! 
come mai non ho i baffi rosa secondo te?

:mrgreen:


----------



## lolapal (26 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il cuore è sempre quello del veterinario.
> La vita mi ha costretto a fate un'altra scelta per sbarcare il lunario.
> L'Italia non è un paese per laureati.  Ora che sono a paperopoli magari andrà meglio!
> 
> Buscopann


Il cuore da veterinario basta e avanza...


----------



## Buscopann (26 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> oddio sei un veterinario!
> come mai non ho i baffi rosa secondo te?
> 
> :mrgreen:


Domanda difficile, ma la tinta fa miracoli :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Le mie fonti non sono interne al movimento


manco le mie


----------



## Caciottina (26 Febbraio 2014)

*chi e' veterinario?*

ditemelo!


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ditemelo!


Busco. Ma stai calma.


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Domanda difficile, ma la tinta fa miracoli :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann



:saggio:


----------



## Buscopann (26 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ditemelo!


Stai male? :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Sterminator (26 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> certo sarebbe preferibile come dici tu, tuttavia se questi fatti, ovvero parole scritte su un forum, non hanno scalfito il loro rapporto, mi pare che si possa affermare che evidentemente le parole qua scritte non abbiano poi così importanza nella loro vita reale


Beh le dinamiche che scattano in un rapporto non sono sempre chiare e limpide dato che anche gli attori in gioco non hanno le capocce fatte con lo stampino..

l'ultima che pur a conoscenza delle "prede" precedenti de qua sopra se mette insieme ad uno del genere, magari lo fa per una specie di sfida rispetto alle altre, pensando d'ave' vinto chissa' che trofeo...

io personalmente al posto di qualcuna,ad uno che s'e' scopato mezzo forum l'avrei mannato a stendere, perche' me denota che personalita' possa avere ed il rischio che se ce mollamo me sputtana alla cazzo pure a me qua sopra sarebbe molto alto...

pero' ripeto, non essendo tutti co' la capoccia tutta uguale, ognuno facesse che cazzo je pare ed a me frega un cazzo almeno fino a quando la merda nun me la scaricano in strada senza guarda' chi passa sotto...:rotfl:

te pare difficile il concetto?...


----------



## Caciottina (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Busco. Ma stai calma.


e tu che c hai che sei sempre acida con me ultimamente?


----------



## Sterminator (26 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Le mie fonti non sono interne al movimento


Le tue fonti o se so' seccate o millantano da Kazzari...fidate...

e' un fallito, tecnicamente e mentalmente...


----------



## Caciottina (26 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Stai male? :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


io no 
voglio solo sapre una cos..
e' normale fare l operazione di sterilizzazione alle gatte di lato invece che davanti altezza "inguine?"
tipo sulla coscia....


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Beh le dinamiche che scattano in un rapporto non sono sempre chiare e limpide dato che anche gli attori in gioco non hanno le capocce fatte con lo stampino..
> 
> *l'ultima che pur a conoscenza delle "prede" precedenti de qua sopra se mette insieme ad uno del genere, magari lo fa per una specie di sfida rispetto alle altre, pensando d'ave' vinto chissa' che trofeo...*
> 
> ...


però anche in questo caso l'ultima, come la chiami tu, darebbe molta importanza al forum, il che non mi pare sia così scontato...
per dire, per me sarebbe assurdo proprio!


----------



## Buscopann (26 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io no
> voglio solo sapre una cos..
> e' normale fare l operazione di sterilizzazione alle gatte di lato invece che davanti altezza "inguine?"
> tipo sulla coscia....


Di lato...sulla coscia...ma ti sterilizzano il gatto o gli tolgono il menisco? 

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (26 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Di lato...sulla coscia...ma ti sterilizzano il gatto o gli tolgono il menisco?
> 
> Buscopann


io non l avevo mai vista ma le mie gatte le hanno oprate cosi....qui  a londra...
di lato.....a parte che ...vabbe lasciamo perdere...senza un cerotto, una graza, nulla....
si vedeva la carne, i ganci di ferro e i fili dei punti erano tutti fuorik, infatti charli si e' beccata l infezione perche poverina si leccava e se li tirava...io ho provato a metterle il collarino ma ha fatto infezione lo stesso


----------



## Sterminator (26 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> però anche in questo caso l'ultima, come la chiami tu, darebbe molta importanza al forum, il che non mi pare sia così scontato...
> per dire, per me sarebbe assurdo proprio!


uh Gesu'... a me darebbe proprio al cazzo mettermi con uno che salta di fiore in fiore per giunta in un luogo cosi' "ristretto e contiguo"...

a me pero' ripeto, evidentemente ad altre va bene essere n'artra eventuale tacca sulla "pistola"...checcazzo te devo di' piu'?...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (26 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io non l avevo mai vista ma le mie gatte le hanno oprate cosi....qui  a londra...
> di lato.....a parte che ...vabbe lasciamo perdere...senza un cerotto, una graza, nulla....
> si vedeva la carne, i ganci di ferro e i fili dei punti erano tutti fuorik, infatti charli si e' beccata l infezione perche poverina si leccava e se li tirava...io ho provato a metterle il collarino ma ha fatto infezione lo stesso


Se si possa accedere anche di lato non mi è dato sapere. Penso di si, ma è piuttosto scomodo poi agganciare l'ovaio che sta dall'altra parte. In genere si fa il taglietto al centro, abbastanza largo per entrare col dito indice all'altezza più o meno dell'ombelico.
Quella che tu mi hai descritto, soprattutto nel post-intervento,  me sembra più che altro la vivisezione! 

Buscopann


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e tu che c hai che sei sempre acida con me ultimamente?


FRETTA


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io non l avevo mai vista ma le mie gatte le hanno oprate cosi....qui a londra...
> di lato.....a parte che ...vabbe lasciamo perdere...senza un cerotto, una graza, nulla....
> si vedeva la carne*, i ganci di ferro *e i fili dei punti erano tutti fuorik, infatti charli si e' beccata l infezione perche poverina si leccava e se li tirava...io ho provato a metterle il collarino ma ha fatto infezione lo stesso


GANCI DI FERRO???? ma che è?


----------



## Caciottina (26 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se si possa accedere anche di lato non mi è dato sapere. Penso di si, ma è piuttosto scomodo poi agganciare l'ovaio che sta dall'altra parte. In genere si fa il taglietto al centro, abbastanza largo per entrare col dito indice all'altezza più o meno dell'ombelico.
> Quella che tu mi hai descritto, soprattutto nel post-intervento,  me sembra più che altro la vivisezione!
> 
> Buscopann


ero fuoribonda quando sono andata a riprednerle (carine hanno fatto un anno 3 giorni fa....amori di mamma)
poi loro sono buonissime, non sanno nemmeno miagolare davvero.....quindi manco si lamentavano.....
pero ero fuori di me...gli ho dtto: ma che cazzo le hai fatto? brutto scemo? ma me le ridai cosi?
nemmeno l antibiotico mi ha dato.....l ho dovutoi prendere io da una mia amica, perche charlie stava evidentamente male.....
e lo stronzo mi ha tolto 350 pippe per 2 operazioni fatte da cani....
guarda se ci penso....
infatti la mia gatta a roma era stata operata normalmente credo....cioe' davanti...


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Le tue fonti o se so' seccate o millantano da Kazzari...fidate...
> 
> e' un *fallito*, tecnicamente e mentalmente...


beh... inZomma. Non mi risulta che stia malemalemalemale.
Comunque sarebbe veramente carino se invece di str... ehm di inesattezze come quelle che sono circolate in tv e sui giornali, si sapesse la sua vera storia. E anche chi l'ha messo su certe poltrone.
Mentalmente... ha una mente conformata esattamente come quella di tutti i dittatori della storia.
Sicuramente non ha lo stesso carisma.


----------



## Caciottina (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> FRETTA



non mi pare...


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il cuore è sempre quello del veterinario.
> La vita mi ha costretto a fate un'altra scelta per sbarcare il lunario.
> L'Italia non è un paese per laureati.  Ora che sono a paperopoli magari andrà meglio!
> 
> Buscopann



Ma sul serio? Pure il veterinario adesso è in ribasso?
E io che pensavo fosse uno dei pochi mestieri che tenevano....


----------



## lothar57 (26 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io non l avevo mai vista ma le mie gatte le hanno oprate cosi....qui  a londra...
> di lato.....a parte che ...vabbe lasciamo perdere...senza un cerotto, una graza, nulla....
> si vedeva la carne, i ganci di ferro e i fili dei punti erano tutti fuorik, infatti charli si e' beccata l infezione perche poverina si leccava e se li tirava...io ho provato a metterle il collarino ma ha fatto infezione lo stesso



ma chi e'quel disgraziato???e'proprio vero  gli inglesi sanno fare bene 2 cose sole...bere e fare guerre.


----------



## Sterminator (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh... inZomma. Non mi risulta che stia malemalemalemale.
> Comunque sarebbe veramente carino se invece di str... ehm di inesattezze come quelle che sono circolate in tv e sui giornali, si sapesse la sua vera storia. E anche chi l'ha messo su certe poltrone.
> Mentalmente... ha una mente conformata esattamente come quella di tutti i dittatori della storia.
> Sicuramente non ha lo stesso carisma.


Si sta ripulendo adesso con l'affermazione del M5S perche' l'ultimo 740 conosciuto era da poche decine di migliaia di euro...ed alcuni precedenti anche in perdita...

ma so' sempre i soliti che lo sponsorizzano.(come Soros che dicevo per OWS) ..appena eletti in parlamento andarono a rendere omaggio all'ambasciatore Usa ed a prendere ordini...

il classico bluff che tanto piace agli italici...cammafa'...e la gente seria ed onesta a puli' cessi...


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> uh Gesu'... a me darebbe proprio al cazzo mettermi con uno che salta di fiore in fiore per giunta* in un luogo cosi' "ristretto e contiguo"...*
> 
> a me pero' ripeto, evidentemente ad altre va bene essere n'artra eventuale tacca sulla "pistola"...checcazzo te devo di' piu'?...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


appunto...con il resto del mondo fuori da codesto luogo...

tra l'altro non mi pare che loro abbiano manifestato l'intenzione di partecipare all'acquisto, e nemmeno io, e nemmeno tu se non sbaglio, se vuol dire qualcosa...


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non mi pare...


adesso ho due minuti, vuoi le coccole Caciottì?
Quand'è che mi vieni a trovare?:smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Si sta ripulendo adesso con l'affermazione del M5S perche' l'ultimo 740 conosciuto era da poche decine di migliaia di euro...ed alcuni precedenti anche in perdita...
> 
> ma so' sempre i soliti che lo sponsorizzano.(come Soros che dicevo per OWS) ..appena eletti in parlamento andarono a rendere omaggio all'ambasciatore Usa ed a prendere ordini...
> 
> il classico bluff che tanto piace agli italici...cammafa'...e la gente seria ed onesta a puli' cessi...


Stermy, mi dIludi. Parli di 740 in Italia?
... lasciamo stare


----------



## Sterminator (26 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> appunto...con il resto del mondo fuori da codesto luogo...
> 
> tra l'altro non mi pare che loro abbiano manifestato l'intenzione di partecipare all'acquisto, e nemmeno io, e nemmeno tu se non sbaglio, se vuol dire qualcosa...


e che c'entra con il non essere intenzionati a comprare il forum con tutta la cronistoria pregressa??...boh?


----------



## Sterminator (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Stermy, mi dIludi. Parli di 740 in Italia?
> ... lasciamo stare


no, parlo anche dei posti da cui l'hanno cacciato perche' non valeva un cazzo ed ha fatto perdere miliardi del vecchio conio ai coglioni che l'hanno avuto...e li conosci anche tu, Sbri......


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e che c'entra con il non essere intenzionati a comprare il forum con tutta la cronistoria pregressa??...boh?



c'entra, o meglio potrebbe centrare, sto ipotizzando, che può darsi che, come dicevo prima, a non tutti importerebbe cosa è stato scritto in passato, a fronte della vita reale e delle scelte che si compiono, sempre nel reale


----------



## Caciottina (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> adesso ho due minuti, vuoi le coccole Caciottì?
> Quand'è che mi vieni a trovare?:smile:


che mossa bassa comprarmi con le coccole.... 
ma io ci sto.....faccio pure le prume 

sai che mi sto muovendo per tornare in italia?
l idea sarebbe bologna....perche roma e milano per me sarebbe troppo...roma troppo caotica, milano...a sto punto resto a londra....
io ho abbastanza parenti in emilia...e percio speravo di trovare lavoro a bologna....
dopodi che vengo pure tutti i giorni...almeno per un bacino volante


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> no, parlo anche dei posti da cui l'hanno cacciato perche' non valeva un cazzo ed ha fatto perdere miliardi del vecchio conio ai coglioni che l'hanno avuto...e li conosci anche tu, Sbri......


si ma mica è andato via a mani vuote. Nessuno a quei livelli va via a mani vuote, nemmeno quando lo cacciano. In ogni caso non stava male manco prima, non è che certe amicizie te le fai in palestra.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> che mossa bassa comprarmi con le coccole....
> ma io ci sto.....faccio pure le prume
> 
> sai che mi sto muovendo per tornare in italia?
> ...


stai lì. Dammi retta. Non è il momento adesso, perlomeno.


----------



## Caciottina (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> stai lì. Dammi retta. Non è il momento adesso, perlomeno.



no no adesso no....pensavo in un paio d anni.....massimo pero.....
questi anni sono volati troppo velocemnte....a me sembra ieri che sono arrivata qui...so 6 anni.....
vorrei dedicare piu tempo alla mia famiglia, quello si...ma non per loro....per me...ne ho bisogno fisico....
e credimi stare lontana da loro, vederli solo 2 volte l anno una settimana ogni volta, e' pesante....
pero e' vero che prima devo risolvere alcune cose qui, mettere da parte piu soldi che posso e poi, solo dopo aver trovato lavoro, tornare a casa
un buon piano no? cioe' maturo...no alla cazzo di cane...mi sembra


----------



## Sterminator (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> si ma mica è andato via a mani vuote. Nessuno a quei livelli va via a mani vuote, nemmeno quando lo cacciano. In ogni caso non stava male manco prima, non è che certe amicizie te le fai in palestra.


Ma che cazzo ha combinato fino a che gli americani non puntassero su di lui e gli dessero corda per sviluppare il M5S?...tutte operazioni fallite o abortite...

poi ha cominciato guarda caso, a gesti' il sito di Di Pietro (altro amichetto degli oltreoceano) a botte di 1 milione di euro l'anno....poi voleva 800k sempre all'anno pe' gesti' il sito della Sonia Alfano e quella le ha risposto col cazzo che te li do'...:mrgreen:..poi e' arrivata la botta di culo della gestione dei fondi M5S e non fa piu' un cazzo a parte gl'influencers e gesti' co DISQUS il forum del fatto quotidiano....che altro fa?..e' fuori anche da Chiarelettere... a me non risulta nient'altro...se non si buttava in politica a fa' er pupazzo, sarebbe il classico fallito, dai...


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo ha combinato fino a che gli americani non puntassero su di lui e gli dessero corda per sviluppare il M5S?...tutte operazioni fallite o abortite...
> 
> poi ha cominciato guarda caso, a gesti' il sito di Di Pietro (altro amichetto degli oltreoceano) a botte di 1 milione di euro l'anno....poi voleva 800k sempre all'anno pe' gesti' il sito della Sonia Alfano e quella le ha risposto col cazzo che te li do'...:mrgreen:..poi e' arrivata la botta di culo della gestione dei fondi M5S e non fa piu' un cazzo a parte gl'influencers e gesti' co DISQUS il forum del fatto quotidiano....che altro fa?..e' fuori anche da Chiarelettere... a me non risulta nient'altro...se non si buttava in politica a fa' er pupazzo, sarebbe il classico fallito, dai...


e nun pozzo parlà:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e nun pozzo parlà:mrgreen:


se sarebbe saputo...:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> se sarebbe saputo...:mrgreen:


se risultasse lui, sì:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Le tue fonti o se so' seccate o millantano da Kazzari...fidate...
> 
> e' un fallito, tecnicamente e mentalmente...


Ma questo non so... :smile:  a me non garba nemmeno grillo ma nemmeno come comico mi è mai garbato :carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se risultasse lui, sì:mrgreen:


figurate...e' cosi' cojone che er prestanome je fotterebbe tutto...:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (26 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> che mossa bassa comprarmi con le coccole....
> ma io ci sto.....faccio pure le prume
> 
> sai che mi sto muovendo per tornare in italia?
> ...


Miss ho mosso tutte le mie conoscenze per sistemare una tipa....ma nada de nada...qua'e'disastro.


----------



## Sterminator (26 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma questo non so... :smile:  a me non garba nemmeno grillo ma nemmeno come comico mi è mai garbato :carneval:


mah, Grillo come comico andava bene, s'e' rovinato mettendosi a fare il capopopolo...tanto i suoi voti cosi' come sono arrivati, cosi' se ne andranno perche' non c'e' radicamento e la maggior parte che l'ha votato s'e' inkazzata nel vedere l'immobilismo inconcludente....

da qui al 2018 che si rivotera', sara' sterilizzato e svaporato...


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2014)

*Stermy*



Sterminator ha detto:


> mah, Grillo come comico andava bene, s'e' rovinato mettendosi a fare il capopopolo...tanto i suoi voti cosi' come sono arrivati, cosi' se ne andranno perche' non c'e' radicamento e la maggior parte che l'ha votato s'e' inkazzata nel vedere l'immobilismo inconcludente....
> 
> da qui al 2018 che si rivotera', sara' sterilizzato e svaporato...


Ma hai saputo che mi candido come sindaco a Vicenza con la lega sud?


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma hai saputo che mi candido come sindaco a Vicenza con la lega sud?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma hai saputo che mi candido come sindaco a Vicenza con la lega sud?



Chissà perchè mi ha ricordato il film "don camillo e peppone" 

vediamo chi ci arriva...


----------



## Sterminator (26 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma hai saputo che mi candido come sindaco a Vicenza con la lega sud?


me l'aspettavo...era la morte tua...ahahah


----------



## Sole (26 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> c'entra, o meglio potrebbe centrare, sto ipotizzando, che può darsi che, come dicevo prima, a non tutti importerebbe cosa è stato scritto in passato, a fronte della vita reale e delle scelte che si compiono, sempre nel reale


Se le scelte che faccio nella vita reale dipendessero dalle dinamiche di questo forum, io vorrei essere ricoverata subito al reparto psichiatrico più vicino!


----------



## Sole (26 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> appunto...con il resto del mondo fuori da codesto luogo...
> 
> tra l'altro non mi pare che loro abbiano manifestato l'intenzione di partecipare all'acquisto, e nemmeno io, e nemmeno tu se non sbaglio, se vuol dire qualcosa...


Vuol dire che del forum ce ne frega appunto il giusto... almeno per quanto riguarda me


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2014)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Non è uno scherzo.Ho pure un bel programma.Fuori i veneti dal veneto,riapertura dei cinema a luci rosse, che a vicenza non hanno da fare un cazzo dalla mattina alla sera,che c'è da vede a vicenza?poi,licenziamento in tronco di tutti sti musicisti del cazzo,che andassero a lavorare nei campi,ti piace suonare?suoni a casa tua,e che te devo pagà pè rompe li coglioni dentro le chiese?Voglio aprire il casinò più grande d'italia a vicenza,almeno ci sarà un buon motivo per andare a visitare sta cazzo di città.Targhe alterne,tanto è uguale a vicenza non gira  mai nessuno...e così via.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Se le scelte che faccio nella vita reale dipendessero dalle dinamiche di questo forum, io vorrei essere ricoverata subito al reparto psichiatrico più vicino!





Sole ha detto:


> Vuol dire che del forum ce ne frega appunto il giusto... almeno per quanto riguarda me


Forum o realtà se una persona condiziona le sue scelte di vita al parere di chi commenta nel virtuale o nel cortile, per me, vive proprio male.


----------



## Sole (26 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forum o realtà se una persona *condiziona le sue scelte di vita *al parere di chi commenta nel virtuale o nel cortile, per me, vive proprio male.


Sì. Concordo. E qui parliamo di scelte di vita che ricadono su altri, i miei figli, ad esempio... che sono la mia stessa vita.


----------



## Sterminator (26 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forum o realtà se una persona condiziona le sue scelte di vita al parere di chi commenta nel virtuale o nel cortile, per me, vive proprio male.


Ecco n'artra gallina che canta e che ha fatto l'ovo...


----------



## Sterminator (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Sì. Concordo. E qui parliamo di scelte di vita che ricadono su altri, i miei figli, ad esempio... che sono la mia stessa vita.


Veramente i tuoi figli li escludevo perche' tra avere una relazione ove ci si e' conosciuti attraverso un forum o in coda alle poste, non vedo differenze.....cosa c'entrano?...


----------



## Sterminator (26 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forum o realtà se una persona condiziona le sue scelte di vita al parere di chi commenta nel virtuale o nel cortile, per me, vive proprio male.


Comunque tu, ti ripeto anche in questa occasione, dovresti evita' de fa' la solita fffenomeno perche' certe comunita' anche reali, condizionano eccome il tuo mantenere un'immagine perlomeno decente di te stessa...

te vorrei vede' a passa' pe' na' sfogacazzi nella scuola dei tuoi figli  anche se so' ormai gia' grandi o nella scuola ove lavori/avi o fosse pure dal panettiere...altro che te ne sbatti delle voci/giudizi degli altri...

e mo' rispondi come al tuo solito che non ho capito che cazzo voj di'...tanto so' prestampate le tue risposte..


----------



## Sole (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Veramente i tuoi figli li escludevo perche' *tra avere una relazione ove ci si e' conosciuti attraverso un forum o in coda alle poste, non vedo differenze*.....cosa c'entrano?...


Sono d'accordo!


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Comunque tu, ti ripeto anche in questa occasione, dovresti evita' de fa' la solita fffenomeno perche' certe comunita' anche reali, condizionano eccome il tuo mantenere un'immagine perlomeno decente di te stessa...
> 
> te vorrei vede' a passa' pe' na' sfogacazzi nella scuola dei tuoi figli  anche se so' ormai gia' grandi o nella scuola ove lavori/avi o fosse pure dalpanettiere...altroche te ne sbatti delle voci/giudizi degli altri...
> 
> e mo' rispondi come al tuo solito che non ho capito che cazzo voj di'...tanto so' prestampate le tue risposte..


Se scegliessi di essere una sfogacazzi vorrebbe dire che questo ruolo mi sta bene e dovrei essere orgogliosa di quel che sono.
I pettegolezzi non possono condizionare.
La reputazione è un'altra cosa e la reputazione, presso le persone che stimiamo, ci interessa. 
Un'attrice porno sarà interessata all'opinione che hanno di lei coloro che apprezzano il suo lavoro.
Una frequentatrice dell'oratorio sarà interessata alla sua reputazione presso l'oratorio.
Non credo che l'attrice porno si faccia condizionare dalle frequentatrici dell'oratorio o queste ultime si preoccupino di essere considerate delle represse dalle porno star.
Mi sembra di essere stata abbastanza chiara da essere compresa da tutti :carneval:


----------



## Sole (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Comunque tu, ti ripeto anche in questa occasione, dovresti evita' de fa' la solita fffenomeno perche' certe comunita' anche reali, condizionano eccome il tuo mantenere un'immagine perlomeno decente di te stessa...
> 
> *te vorrei vede' a passa' pe' na' sfogacazzi nella scuola dei tuoi figli  anche se so' ormai gia' grandi o nella scuola ove lavori/avi o fosse pure dal panettiere...altro che te ne sbatti delle voci/giudizi degli altri*...
> 
> e mo' rispondi come al tuo solito che non ho capito che cazzo voj di'...tanto so' prestampate le tue risposte..


Per me una persona adulta dovrebbe essere responsabile delle scelte che fa e in grado di 'sopportarne' le conseguenze.

Se io in un momento della mia vita sono convinta che sia utile per me andare a letto con il maggior numero di uomini possibile, lo faccio. E i pareri degli altri lasciano il tempo che trovano. Se mai è con me stessa che devo fare i conti.
Io, ad esempio, non ho mai avuto difficoltà a dire che durante la crisi del mio matrimonio ho avuto alcune storie extraconiugali... lo sanno i miei amici, alcuni conoscenti, il mio ex marito e perfino i miei genitori. So che in quel periodo girava così per me. Ora sono contenta che la mia situazione sia tornata stabile, ogni mattina mi guardo allo specchio serena ma se qualcuno pensasse male di me per quello che è stato... me ne fregherebbe il giusto.

E non penso di essere strana eh.


----------



## Sole (26 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Se scegliessi di essere una sfogacazzi vorrebbe dire che questo ruolo mi sta bene e dovrei essere orgogliosa di quel che sono.
> I pettegolezzi non possono condizionare.*
> La reputazione è un'altra cosa e la reputazione, presso le persone che stimiamo, ci interessa.
> Un'attrice porno sarà interessata all'opinione che hanno di lei coloro che apprezzano il suo lavoro.
> ...


Ecco, abbiamo detto la stessa cosa, più o meno.


----------



## Sterminator (26 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se scegliessi di essere una sfogacazzi vorrebbe dire che questo ruolo mi sta bene e dovrei essere orgogliosa di quel che sono.
> I pettegolezzi non possono condizionare.
> La reputazione è un'altra cosa e la reputazione, presso le persone che stimiamo, ci interessa.
> Un'attrice porno sarà interessata all'opinione che hanno di lei coloro che apprezzano il suo lavoro.
> ...


Stiamo parlando di persone normali e non di pornostar che je serve pure per pubblicita'... e tu seppur con le mutande ballerine, ci terrai senz'altro ad essere rispettata e non vorresti che la voce se spargesse ed ai tuoi figli dicessero che hai le mutande ballerine....

e non me pare che sarebbe utile alla tua causa di beatificazione ripassarte tutto er corpo dei docenti ove bazzichi....:mrgreen: 

idem se fossi na' dipendente alle Poste, al Catasto o vedi tu...

a te te capimo benissimo mascherina ed e' inutile che ce giri in tondo e t'ho detto pure che sei n'artra che ha fatto l'ovo, percio' vai a pija pe' fesso qualche smidollato che te po' sopporta'...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Stiamo parlando di persone normali e non di pornostar che je serve pure per pubblicita'... e tu seppur con le mutande ballerine, ci terrai senz'altro ad essere rispettata e non vorresti che la voce se spargesse ed ai tuoi figli dicessero che hai le mutande ballerine....
> 
> e non me pare che sarebbe utile alla tua causa di beatificazione ripassarte tutto er corpo dei docenti ove bazzichi....:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Allora se una persona ci tiene non avrà le mutande ballerine.
Quello che succede in un forum è un'altra cosa.
Penso che tu nel lavoro parlerai in un italiano comprensibile e non insulterai ogni volta che ti rivolgi ai tuoi interlocutori, per dire.


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2014)

che poi c'è da dire che, a parte l'esagerazione di essere una sfogacazzi, tanto prima o poi i pettegolezzi e le critiche arrivano, qualsiasi cosa uno faccia (che ovviamente poteva non fare o fare in un altro modo, ma di sicuro non COSì:singleeye:!)


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2014)

*Scusa*



free ha detto:


> che poi c'è da dire che, a parte l'esagerazione di essere una sfogacazzi, tanto prima o poi i pettegolezzi e le critiche arrivano, qualsiasi cosa uno faccia (che ovviamente poteva non fare o fare in un altro modo, ma di sicuro non COSì:singleeye:!)


Sfogacazzi?e cosa significa?


----------



## Sterminator (26 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora se una persona ci tiene non avrà le mutande ballerine.
> Quello che succede in un forum è un'altra cosa.
> Penso che tu nel lavoro parlerai in un italiano comprensibile e non insulterai ogni volta che ti rivolgi ai tuoi interlocutori, per dire.


Infatti io adeguo il mio dire e frasario all'interlocutore...co' chi se dipinge per quello che nun e' e me vole fa passa' pe' fesso, me ce diverto...ammetto...:mrgreen:

tu mo' stai affa' la distinzione tra i bordelli su un forum e la vita reale quando tu stessa hai detto che chi si fa condizionare sia dal virtuale, sia dal reale ha dei problemi...:mrgreen:

te vedo pratica' er free climbing  pero' hai bisogno de tante lezioni ancora...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

caschi come na' pera cotta...:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (26 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Gran coglione, io e tante persone che stimo abbiamo votato il M5S, dunque nel momento in cui tu dici, così, a cazzo, che sono tutti senza cervello, è un'offesa bella e buona alla nostra intelligenza.
> Non mi interessa se ti sei pentito. Dovresti avere buoni motivi per farlo, invece è tutta fuffa, la tua.
> 
> Parli di ragionare.
> ...


Votare x Rodota'....ahahahah che cazzata cosmica....:rotfl:

e' stata na' polpetta avvelenata perche' sapevano benissimo che il Pd non l'avrebbe mai votato anche perche' Rodota' qualche settimana prima aveva stroncato con articoli quei buffoni che tu sostieni e figurate se sarebbe diventato il loro uomo simbolo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

siete proprio gli elettori ideali...non sapete manco che cazzo votate....


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sfogacazzi?e cosa significa?



ma così, si esagerava!


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2014)

*free*



free ha detto:


> ma così, si esagerava!


Volgari!


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Infatti io adeguo il mio dire e frasario all'interlocutore...co' chi se dipinge per quello che nun e' e me vole fa passa' pe' fesso, me ce diverto...ammetto...:mrgreen:
> 
> tu mo' stai affa' la distinzione tra i bordelli su un forum e la vita reale quando tu stessa hai detto che chi si fa condizionare sia dal virtuale, sia dal reale ha dei problemi...:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Hai il gusto del voler prevalere che non assomiglia neppure lontanamente al dialogo.
Poiché stupido non sei, non so perché ti piace gestire i rapporti in questo modo su un forum.


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Volgari!



evabbè, che sarà mai...:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (26 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Volgari!


Che volgavoni...ghe' ghe'....tanto...:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2014)

*free*



free ha detto:


> evabbè, che sarà mai...:mrgreen:


Una donna poi....!


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Una donna poi....!



infatti è stata la Brunetta!:carneval:

che roba...ma si può??


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2014)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> infatti è stata la Brunetta!:carneval:
> 
> che roba...ma si può??


Vergogna!


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vergogna!



va bene un po' mi vergogno


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forum o realtà se una persona condiziona le sue scelte di vita al parere di chi commenta nel virtuale o nel cortile, per me, vive proprio male.


Molto d'accordo.


----------



## Sterminator (26 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai il gusto del voler prevalere che non assomiglia neppure lontanamente al dialogo.
> Poiché stupido non sei, non so perché ti piace gestire i rapporti in questo modo su un forum.


Io non voglio assolutamente prevalere se non leggo cazzate cosmiche, perche' allora lo dovrei fare con tutti....lo faccio  certe volte con te, anzi da quando sei rientrata come brunetta nun ce semo manco cagati, tranne 1 o due volte, pero' ti ripeto che me diverte certe volte vederte arrampicarte sugli specchi e vederti lentamente scivolare de sotto...

che ce posso fa'?...ad arroccamento sbeffeggiante rispondo con arroccamento sbeffeggiante...:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ti sbagli di grosso. La "sinistra" (immagino tu ti riferisca al PD ) non ha mai accettato di votare Rodotà.
> Solo SEL e pochi del PD.
> Bersani non accolse proprio la proposta del M5S. Ma non per cattiveria, immagino. Perchè conosceva bene i suoi uomini. Propose Prodi e poi si dimise quando non fu raggiunto il quorum grazie ai traditori del PD.
> Rodotà fu criticato successivamente perchè LUI per primo criticò il M5S. Non ci trovo nulla di scandaloso in questi botta e risposta, evidentemente non sei mai entrata in una sezione di partito, altrmenti sapresti che succede di molto peggio anche tra "amici", normalmente.
> ...


Ma no assolutamente vero che il Pd era scettico ma alla fine visto che non si quagliava Rodota' andava bene solo che a quel punto (anche a causa di un formale appunto di Rodota' nei metodi del mov 5S) Grillo ( il mov) ha colto la palla al balzo ...stessa cosa con il Mattarellum  Ma certo che li devi sostenere figurati chi ti dice di no ma cerca le motivazioni vere di alcune scelte ...intanto son stati espulsi altri 4, in radio ho sentito che forse se ne voglion andare via altri parlamentari di sponta volontà vero? Ecco se fosse così direi che un dialogo più democratico tra i votanti e la mente del mov sarebbe auspicabile a mio avviso...anche perché critiche o sollecitazioni dai parlamentari son normali a meno che non ci si creda infallibili


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Peccato che il coglione che continua a rompere le palle a una ragazza di 24 anni (antares), con volgarità e frasi che fanno ribrezzo, è proprio lui :rotfl:
> 
> Io rispondo solo quando vengono dette cazzate su cose serie. Per il resto, non vale nemmeno la pena leggerlo.


Ma chi, Buscopann? Ma dove?


----------



## Sterminator (26 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ti sbagli di grosso. La "sinistra" (immagino tu ti riferisca al PD ) non ha mai accettato di votare Rodotà.
> Solo SEL e pochi del PD.
> Bersani non accolse proprio la proposta del M5S. Ma non per cattiveria, immagino. Perchè conosceva bene i suoi uomini. Propose Prodi e poi si dimise quando non fu raggiunto il quorum grazie ai traditori del PD.
> Rodotà fu criticato successivamente perchè LUI per primo criticò il M5S. Non ci trovo nulla di scandaloso in questi botta e risposta, evidentemente non sei mai entrata in una sezione di partito, altrmenti sapresti che succede di molto peggio anche tra "amici", normalmente.
> ...


E secondo te, sto movimento antidemocratico che stoppa ogni contestazione interna pena l'espulsione, avrebbe accettato il supercritico Rodota' come suo uomo simbolo che sempre secondo te avrebbe avuto la seppur minima possibilita' di essere eletto?....

ma perche' interpreti cosi' alla cazzo le cose, visto che cricri &C erano certi MATEMATICAMENTE che non sarebbe passato e l'avrebbero usato solo per infinocchiare tutti, pure voi ed infatti ce so' riusciti...:rotfl: e se chiama apposta polpetta avvelenata..

tu, me dispias', ma i retropensieri dietrologici che se fanno in una sezione di partito, nun li conosci proprio...


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma chi, Buscopann? Ma dove?



quando lo trovi potresti approfittare per farti visitare!

a me mi ha già visitata, devo tingermi i baffi:singleeye:


----------



## Buscopann (26 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Gran coglione, io e tante persone che stimo abbiamo votato il M5S, dunque nel momento in cui tu dici, così, a cazzo, che sono tutti senza cervello, è un'offesa bella e buona alla nostra intelligenza.
> Non mi interessa se ti sei pentito. Dovresti avere buoni motivi per farlo, invece è tutta fuffa, la tua.
> 
> Parli di ragionare.
> ...


Ne ho evidenziato solo qualcuno, ma ho tralasciato quelli dei posts precedenti. Ti commenti da sola. E neppure stavolta stavo parlando con te. Hai quotato un mio post mentre parlavo con JB ricoprendomi di insulti manco avessi parlato della tua famiglia.
Fatti vedere, ma da uno bravo, che così non va mica bene. Altro che lo strano caso di Benjamin Button. Tu sei peggio di una suocera e non sei ancora madre. Lo strano caso della Principessa che non stava abbastanza sul pisello direi.
Lo so che tu l'ironia non sa neanche dove sta di casa e l'unica arma che hai per difenderti è insultare. Ma va bene anche così. Però io non scenderò mai al tuo livello di linguaggio. Non mi metterò ad abbaiare per comunicare con i cani.
Da questo momento in poi ti ignorerò del tutto. Prima però concedimi il lusso di fare uno strappo al mio modo di essere e di trattarti come il tuo Grande Capo in genere fa con chi non è allineato con lui e di mandarti amabilmente a fanculo, deficiente che non sei altro.
Per il resto puoi andare in pace. La messa è finita

Buscopann


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E secondo te, sto movimento antidemocratico che stoppa ogni contestazione interna pena l'espulsione, avrebbe accettato il supercritico Rodota' come suo uomo simbolo che sempre secondo te avrebbe avuto la seppur minima possibilita' di essere eletto?....
> 
> ma perche' interpreti cosi' alla cazzo le cose, visto che cricri &C erano certi MATEMATICAMENTE che non sarebbe passato e l'avrebbero usato solo per infinocchiare tutti, pure voi ed infatti ce so' riusciti...:rotfl: e se chiama apposta polpetta avvelenata..
> 
> tu, me dispias', ma i retropensieri dietrologici che se fanno in una sezione di partito, nun li conosci proprio...



ma anche con la Gabanelli poi sono volati i coltelli...


----------



## Sterminator (26 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma no assolutamente vero che il Pd era scettico ma alla fine visto che non si quagliava Rodota' andava bene solo che a quel punto (anche a causa di un formale appunto di Rodota' nei metodi del mov 5S) Grillo ( il mov) ha colto la palla al balzo ...stessa cosa con il Mattarellum  Ma certo che li devi sostenere figurati chi ti dice di no ma cerca le motivazioni vere di alcune scelte ...intanto son stati espulsi altri 4, in radio ho sentito che forse se ne voglion andare via altri parlamentari di sponta volontà vero? Ecco se fosse così direi che un dialogo più democratico tra i votanti e la mente del mov sarebbe auspicabile a mio avviso...anche perché critiche o sollecitazioni dai parlamentari son normali a meno che non ci si creda infallibili


Fiamme', manco al Pd passava per l'anticamera del cervello far diventare Rodota' PdR...ma manco se scendeva er padreterno...:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> quando lo trovi potresti approfittare per farti visitare!
> 
> a me mi ha già visitata, devo tingermi i baffi:singleeye:


Ma io mica sono un felino. E perchè devi tingerti i baffi?


----------



## lothar57 (26 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ne ho evidenziato solo qualcuno, ma ho tralasciato quelli dei posts precedenti. Ti commenti da sola. E neppure stavolta stavo parlando con te. Hai quotato un mio post mentre parlavo con JB ricoprendomi di insulti manco avessi parlato della tua famiglia.
> Fatti vedere, ma da uno bravo, che così non va mica bene. Altro che lo strano caso di Benjamin Button. Tu sei peggio di una suocera e non sei ancora madre. Lo strano caso della Principessa che non stava abbastanza sul pisello direi.
> Lo so che tu l'ironia non sa neanche dove sta di casa e l'unica arma che hai per difenderti è insultare. Ma va bene anche così. Però io non scenderò mai al tuo livello di linguaggio. Non mi metterò ad abbaiare per comunicare con i cani.
> Da questo momento in poi ti ignorerò del tutto. Prima però concedimi il lusso di fare uno strappo al mio modo di essere e di trattarti come il tuo Grande Capo in genere fa con chi non è allineato con lui e di mandarti amabilmente a fanculo, deficiente che non sei altro.
> ...



:up::up::up::up:Bravo!!!!!!!!M5S..pensa stavo per votarlo....meno male che alla fine ho pensato al Grande Silvio....


----------



## Sterminator (26 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma anche con la Gabanelli poi sono volati i coltelli...


Quella e' stata n'artra presa per il culo megagalattica.....ma ti pare che avremmo potuto avere la Gabanelli Presidente della Repubblica?...:rotfl: 

co' qualche migliaio di sciroccati che votavano...anzi veramente hanno votato pure due volte e nun se sa chi fosse uscito la prima volta, per supposti attacchi hacker...se stoca......con il tutto mai certificato da ditte esterne e non in conflitto d'interesse....

solo fumo e pure de scarsa qualita'...pero' ha preso er 25%..

VIVA L'ITAGGLIA!!!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Fiamme', manco al Pd passava per l'anticamera del cervello far diventare Rodota' PdR...ma manco se scendeva er padreterno...:mrgreen:


Ma si alla fine ...ma poi il povero Rodota' ha hablato e fulmini e saette è stato defenestrato :mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (26 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up:Bravo!!!!!!!!M5S..pensa stavo per votarlo....meno male che alla fine ho pensato al Grande Silvio....


Minchia, dalla padella alla brace!

Firmato: Santa Maria Goretti di Marassi.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up:Bravo!!!!!!!!M5S..pensa stavo per votarlo....meno male che alla fine ho pensato al Grande Silvio....


...


----------



## disincantata (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Minchia, dalla padella alla brace!
> 
> Firmato: Santa Maria Goretti di Marassi.



Le cene elenganti di Arcore hanno molti estimatori.


----------



## disincantata (26 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ne ho evidenziato solo qualcuno, ma ho tralasciato quelli dei posts precedenti. Ti commenti da sola. E neppure stavolta stavo parlando con te. Hai quotato un mio post mentre parlavo con JB ricoprendomi di insulti manco avessi parlato della tua famiglia.
> Fatti vedere, ma da uno bravo, che così non va mica bene. Altro che lo strano caso di Benjamin Button. Tu sei peggio di una suocera e non sei ancora madre. Lo strano caso della Principessa che non stava abbastanza sul pisello direi.
> Lo so che tu l'ironia non sa neanche dove sta di casa e l'unica arma che hai per difenderti è insultare. Ma va bene anche così. Però io non scenderò mai al tuo livello di linguaggio. Non mi metterò ad abbaiare per comunicare con i cani.
> Da questo momento in poi ti ignorerò del tutto. Prima però concedimi il lusso di fare uno strappo al mio modo di essere e di trattarti come il tuo Grande Capo in genere fa con chi non è allineato con lui e di mandarti amabilmente a fanculo, deficiente che non sei altro.
> ...


Se è peggio di mia suocera è comunque un Angelo la nostra Principessa.

Non capisco questo prendersela con le categorie.

Mia suocera è una donna splendida, intelligentissima, generosa, mai una parola non dovuta.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Grazie cara :inlove:


No vabbè, era una sviolinata alla suocera.


----------



## Zod (26 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No...secondo me chiavi poco...


Hehehe...parla il morto di figa che se avesse un buco si tromberebbe anche la statua della Madonna in chiesa.


----------



## Zod (26 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Naturalmente, per questo so distinguere una parola giusta da una parola bella.
> 
> Non sono mica una pecora che si vende al miglior oratore.


Sei una idealista, anche io ero così....poi sono cresciuto   Ma preferisco quelle come te a quelle che pensano solo a fare le barbie.


----------



## Zod (26 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> bene sono contenta per te, però forse saresti meno entusiasta se per es. il tuo comune avesse investito e subito il crollo recente, un po' come è successo coi derivati che hai citato prima (con la differenza che i derivati non sono crollati bensì sono già una truffa legalizzata all'origine)
> ricordiamoci che le banche si lamentano delle alte sofferenze (da qui la "necessaria" ricapitalizzazione osteggiata dai grillini) e usano questa scusa per mantenere la stretta creditizia, quando sino a qualche anno fa hanno contribuito largamente a provocare la crisi concedendo mutui 40ennali al 100% a chiunque (spesso con la connivenza dei direttori che si pigliavano la mazzetta)
> già abbiamo perso una grande occasione nel 2008 al crollo delle banche americane, quando il nostro governo si è affrettato a rassicurare i risparmiatori per evitare la chiusura dei conti correnti con conseguente saldo attivo da mettere nel materasso, ora io un'ideona molto semplice ce l'avrei, che farebbe da traino obbligato per smuovere la situazione: si chiedono in massa (privati e imprese) mutui direttamente alla banca d'Italia, la quale dirà che non si può, e allora si risponderà sempre in massa: ma perchè, non vi fidate di noi? come mai, visto che vi paghiamo le tasse e pure altissime (ormai banche e stato sono la stessa cosa)? e noi dovremmo dare i nostri soldi delle tasse a voi che poi non vi fidate di noi? come la mettiamo??
> 
> detto in sintesi riguardo ad un argomento, ricco di mille sfaccettature, che meriterebbe di essere approfondito


Non è certo questo il luogo per simili discussioni, saremmo OT, e non è rispettoso verso gli altri che seguono la netiquette. 

Facciamo a casa tua, ne parliamo nudi sotto le lenzuola, ti sfido ad ammosciarmelo con questi discorsi.

Le banche sono il cuore del sistema ed hanno tenuto in piedi il paese acquistando titoli del tesoro quando eravamo a un passo dal default. Le persone non si rendono conto che basta un passo e c'è il precipizio, devono cascarci dentro.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Veramente al potere lui ci è arrivato in maniera democratica, vincendo le elezioni. Dopo ha cominciato a fare nefandezze per assicurarsi di tenerselo.
> 
> Mi dispiace leggere una sorta di ammirazione nelle tue parole.
> 
> Non credo che per diventare potenti bisogna fare quello che ha fatto lui.


No nessuna ammirazione.
Ho sempre avuto curiosità verso certi fenomeni.
La stessa che ho verso Benito Mussolini
Un oscuro maestro di scuola elementare che passo dopo passo.
La stessa che ho verso Napoleone.

Ma come è possibile che con quel programma e con quelle idee, sia arrivato a vincere le elezioni...

Con quel risultato del 43%.
Anni prima era entrato al governo con una miseria, mi pare 7%.

In pochissimi anni e complice una gravissima crisi economica.

Bon va al governo ereditando un paese allo sbando.
In pochi anni lo arma con un arsenale che mai s'era visto prima.

Ma mi hai incuriosito
Ora inizio ad interrogarmi verso chi io provo ammirazione...

Per esempio ho provato ammirazione verso una signora.
Questa signora ha scritto una lettera bellissima ai miei genitori.
Dopo che le hanno donato il pianoforte appartenuto a mia sorella.

Uno come Hitler in altri contesti
avrebbe dovuto ricevere solo risate in faccia, da un popolo.
Invece?

Ma tu hai letto mein Kempf?

Guarda che è come leggere la nouvelle JOustine e convincersi che quello è l'amore possibile tra un uomo e una donna.


----------



## Zod (26 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma perchè, tu non ce l'hai un minimo di valori?
> 
> Non puoi davvero pensare che ogni idea va bene, se espressa nel modo giusto...
> 
> ...


Espressa e manifestata nel modo giusto. Puoi argomentare sulla superiorità della razza, inizialmente penso sia uno scherzo, se fai davvero non ti invito più a cena, se provi ad esercitare le tue idee davanti a me ti taglio le mani e le gambe. Insomma non si può sparare subito a zero, bisogna dare modo alle persone di esprimersi. Solo dopo puoi agire contro o a favore.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è uno scherzo.Ho pure un bel programma.Fuori i veneti dal veneto,riapertura dei cinema a luci rosse, che a vicenza non hanno da fare un cazzo dalla mattina alla sera,che c'è da vede a vicenza?poi,licenziamento in tronco di tutti sti musicisti del cazzo,che andassero a lavorare nei campi,ti piace suonare?suoni a casa tua,e che te devo pagà pè rompe li coglioni dentro le chiese?Voglio aprire il casinò più grande d'italia a vicenza,almeno ci sarà un buon motivo per andare a visitare sta cazzo di città.Targhe alterne,tanto è uguale a vicenza non gira  mai nessuno...e così via.


Vediamo che cosa ti lasciano fare i capozzoni della Ederle.
A Vicenza comandano loro.
E fanno il bello e cattivo tempo.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma anche con la Gabanelli poi sono volati i coltelli...


La Gabbanelli sta inguaita con Tosi Sindaco di Verona...
Ci siamo parlati stasera con Tosi...
Mi ha detto me racomando Conte niente sindaci napoletani a Vicenza...
Me raccomando...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma stai fuori? L'hanno proposto loro!
> 
> L'interpretazione a cazzo la stai dando tu, sulla base dei tuoi pregiudizi infondati.
> 
> ...


Secondo me 
Il 5i stelle
alle prossime

sarà 5 stalle!:smile:

Sono sputanati per ogni dove...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Hehehe...parla il morto di figa che se avesse un buco si tromberebbe anche la statua della Madonna in chiesa.


E chi lo dice?
Leggi qua dentro
E guarda quanto io parlo o non parlo di sesso.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Non è certo questo il luogo per simili discussioni, saremmo OT, e non è rispettoso verso gli altri che seguono la netiquette.
> 
> Facciamo a casa tua, ne parliamo nudi sotto le lenzuola, ti sfido ad ammosciarmelo con questi discorsi.
> 
> Le banche sono il cuore del sistema ed hanno tenuto in piedi il paese acquistando titoli del tesoro quando eravamo a un passo dal default. Le persone non si rendono conto che basta un passo e c'è il precipizio, devono cascarci dentro.


Ecco questi sono i tipici discorsi da morto di figa
Non i miei.


----------



## disincantata (26 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No vabbè, era una sviolinata alla suocera.



Anche, ma difendevo pure  Principessa, perchè non ho trovato adeguate le offese verso di lei, ne motivate.


Una delle cose peggiori per me di Grillo sono proprio gli insulti che distribuisce a casaccio, almeno qui potrebbero essere evitati e limitati all'indispensabile.

Se capitasse a me spererei qualcuno me lo facesse notare, per chiedere scusa.


----------



## Zod (26 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco questi sono i tipici discorsi da morto di figa
> Non i miei.


Hehehe...te l'ho servita bene eh?


----------



## Buscopann (26 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Anche, ma difendevo pure  Principessa, perchè non ho trovato adeguate le offese verso di lei, ne motivate.
> 
> 
> Una delle cose peggiori per me di Grillo sono proprio gli insulti che distribuisce a casaccio, almeno qui potrebbero essere evitati e limitati all'indispensabile.
> ...


Allora ti invito caldamente, se ne hai voglia, a scorrere tutto il rullo. Poi vienimi a dire chi insulta chi.
io l'ho fatto solo alla fine perché dopo un po' ti si frantumano maroni.  Anzi. Evaporano.
comunque non ti preoccupare.  L'ho messa in ignore e non succederà più.  In 10 anni di forum è la prima volta che lo faccio con qualcuno. Ma una svalvolata del genere non l'avevo mai letta. Avrei dovuto darle un verde solo per questo. Troppo tardi ormai

buscopann


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Hehehe...te l'ho servita bene eh?


Tu dici 
E pensi di darmi a bere che non sei Fedifrago?
Eh?

A me?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Allora ti invito caldamente, se ne hai voglia, a scorrere tutto il rullo. Poi vienimi a dire chi insulta chi.
> io l'ho fatto solo alla fine perché dopo un po' ti si frantumano maroni.  Anzi. Evaporano.
> comunque non ti preoccupare.  L'ho messa in ignore e non succederà più.  In 10 anni di forum è la prima volta che lo faccio con qualcuno. Ma una svalvolata del genere non l'avevo mai letta. Avrei dovuto darle un verde solo per questo. Troppo tardi ormai
> 
> buscopann


Busco te la prendi troppo...
Essù...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ce l'ho. Volevo leggerlo a 18 anni perchè al colloquio per la maturità ho presentato una ricerca sul nazismo.
> Ma mia madre mi convinse a non leggerlo.
> Adesso sta lì, buttato da qualche parte. Forse l'avrà buttato.
> 
> Non dovresti meravigliarti troppo, ha cavalcato il malcontento del popolo...


Si parla del popolo Tedesco.
Non di una massa di beoti.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Anche, ma difendevo pure  Principessa, perchè non ho trovato adeguate le offese verso di lei, ne motivate.
> 
> 
> Una delle cose peggiori per me di Grillo sono proprio gli insulti che distribuisce a casaccio, almeno qui potrebbero essere evitati e limitati all'indispensabile.
> ...


Principessa, per la cronaca, è una cavalla pazza che ieri votava rifondazione, oggi Grillo e di sto passo domani porterà Elio e carrozzina a Predappio in pellegrinaggio.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Principessa, per la cronaca, è una cavalla pazza che ieri votava rifondazione, oggi Grillo e di sto passo domani porterà Elio e carrozzina a Predappio in pellegrinaggio.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Si dimena come cento bisce...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (26 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Busco te la prendi troppo...
> Essù...


Conte. È raro che mi accada. Ma quando accade me la prendo tanto. Eh si. E divento molto colorito. 

Buscopann


----------



## Zod (26 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu dici
> E pensi di darmi a bere che non sei Fedifrago?
> Eh?
> 
> A me?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Non sono Fedifrago e non so chi sia. Mi sa che sei molto meno astuto e molto più paranoico di quanto credi.


----------



## Zod (26 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Tutt'altro che pazza!
> 
> Le mie idee sono sempre le stesse, semplicemente non sono mai stata vincolata a un partito, anche quando ho avuto la tessera, e ritengo che il M5S sia quello che possa perseguire meglio gli obiettivi che anche a me sono cari, con tutti i difetti che ha.
> 
> ...


E un Chissenefrega mescolato a freddo con uno Sticazzi non vogliamo mettercelo? Panna?


----------



## disincantata (26 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Allora ti invito caldamente, se ne hai voglia, a scorrere tutto il rullo. Poi vienimi a dire chi insulta chi.
> io l'ho fatto solo alla fine perché dopo un po' ti si frantumano maroni.  Anzi. Evaporano.
> comunque non ti preoccupare.  L'ho messa in ignore e non succederà più.  In 10 anni di forum è la prima volta che lo faccio con qualcuno. Ma una svalvolata del genere non l'avevo mai letta. Avrei dovuto darle un verde solo per questo. Troppo tardi ormai
> 
> buscopann



Qualcosa ho letto, so che avete inziato a discutere su Antares, poi tutto è degenerato, ma mi chiedo che motivo c'è per arrivare a certe offese, sempre!

Sai quanti ne ho messi io in ignore proprio perchè passavano il limite?

Nel vostro caso invece potreste chiarirvi. Trovo Principessa sempre disponibile al chiarimento.

Uno può anche semplicemente limitarsi a cercare di spiegarsi, se vede che non c'è ascolto, passa.

Naturalmente uno basa i giudizi sulle proprie esperienze, chi ha una vita molto libertina è più comprensivo verso chi sgarra e si permette di trastrullarsi tra più partner, ma non per questo io mi sono mai permessa di offendere chi lo fa, pur esprimendo dissenso personale per un comportamento che non terrei mai.


Ci sono frasi che trovo più offensive delle parolacce, quelle in cui qualcuno si sente superiore agli altri, ma evito di rispondere. Non entro nel forum per innervosirmi ma per rilassarmi.


----------



## Sole (26 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Non sono Fedifrago e non chi sia. Mi sa che sei molto meno astuto e molto più *paranoico *di quanto credi.


In questo forum la paranoia è il pane quotidiano. Paranoia e sospetto.


----------



## lolapal (26 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Nemmeno a me piacciono!
> 
> Quando ha offeso Bersani mi ha dato molto fastidio. Uno dei pochi che si salva, nel PD.
> 
> ...


Quella, nel nostro paese, purtroppo, non finisce mai...


----------



## Zod (26 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Che vuoi?
> 
> Ho replicato a JB!


Sei su un forum pubblico, non in una mail. Chiunque ti legge e chiunque può risponderti.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> No tesoro, mi rifiuto di farlo.
> 
> Non mi piacciono le persone che usano i contesti virtuali per sfogare la loro rabbia e per permettersi di usare certi toni.
> Uno che accusa me di dire cose poco interessanti ma non fa altro che cazzeggiare, poi appena ha l'occasione di parlare di cose un po' più serie, ecco che se ne esce con una marea di insulti.
> ...


Ma dei su...
Dei domani è un altro giorno...
ALtrimenti chiudi qui e chiudi là ti ritrovi a parlare da sola
Destino di certi utenti no?


----------



## Zod (26 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Siamo in un forum pubblico e io pubblicamente mi sono rivolta a Joey, non a te.
> 
> Trova altri mezzi per attirare la mia attenzione.
> 
> Grazie.


illusa


----------



## Buscopann (26 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Qualcosa ho letto, so che avete inziato a discutere su Antares, poi tutto è degenerato, ma mi chiedo che motivo c'è per arrivare a certe offese, sempre!
> 
> Sai quanti ne ho messi io in ignore proprio perchè passavano il limite?
> 
> ...


Pure io. E infatti è finita in ignore e ci resterà vita natural durante.
Son sicuro che non sentirà la mia mancanza. E poi chiarire cosa? Mica ci devo condividere la vita con sta qui per fortuna. Se va dall'idraulico a farsi cambiare le guarnizioni al cervello ci posso anche pensare.  Ma così è inutile. Con i neuroni che stanno a fà la fine della Concordia con tutta l'acqua che entra è un po' come star lì a pettinare le bambole.

Buscopann


----------



## Sterminator (26 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> So chi sono Grillo e Casaleggio. Ho letto tutte le critiche che sono state rivolte loro, addirittura c'è chi li accusa di aver fatto morire la sinistra e chi li paragona a Mussolini.
> 
> Ovviamente non sono d'accordo, e così come l'ho detto a buscopann, invito anche te ad informarti su quello che i "cazzoni" stanno facendo in Parlamento e altrove.
> Pizzarotti, dopo che purtroppo non ha potuto evitare l'accensione dell'inceneritore di Ugozzolo, ha ridotto tantissimo il debito di Parma in un anno.
> ...


Ma che stai dicendo?...chi non rispetta il programma del M5S va fuori?....

il programma del M5S e' stato volutamente monco di un casino di temi proprio perche' come ha confessato cricri, se li avesse citati sarebbe stato asfaltato, te l'ho gia' detto...proprio per i fascisti ed i comunisti che coabitano nello stesso partito e che sui temi specialmente etici la pensano all'opposto...:mrgreen:

in campagna elettorale perfino Dario Fo cazzio' Grillo nel libercolo Il grillo canta sempre al tramonto, proprio perche' Grillo non accettava lo Ius Soli ed altri cazzi e mazzi e nonostante il cazziatone di Fo, Grillo non fece un fiato e dell'episodio che ricordi tu sulla proposta di legge sullo Ius Soli, devi citare anche che la legge non e' passata e chi l'ha presentata ha rischiato il linciaggio perche' di area di sinistra..

poi ti informo che c'e' l'art 67 della Costituzione che non da' vincolo di mandato al parlamentare eletto, lasciandolo libero di votare secondo coscienza....fino a che non viene abrogato, fate schifo per la mancanza di democrazia interna....

ma poi non conterete mai un cazzo perche' senza accordi ed alleanze i voti per fare passare le leggi non li avrete mai e farete solo caciara o tappezzeria....o tu t'illudi de pija' al prossimo giro il 51% o il 100%?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fantastica (26 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si parla del popolo Tedesco.
> Non di una massa di beoti.


Conte, leggi "I volonterosi carnefici di Hitler" , magnifico saggio storico sul più colto popolo d'Europa che divenne sanguinario. È di Daniel J. Goldhagen


----------



## disincantata (26 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Pure io. E infatti è finita in ignore e ci resterà vita natural durante.
> Son sicuro che non sentirà la mia mancanza. E poi chiarire cosa? Mica ci devo condividere la vita con sta qui per fortuna. Se va dall'idraulico a farsi cambiare le guarnizioni al cervello ci posso anche pensare.  Ma così è inutile. Con i neuroni che stanno a fà la fine della Concordia con tutta l'acqua che entra è un po' come star lì a pettinare le bambole.
> 
> Buscopann



'con sta qui' potevi evitarlo, ci vuole cosi poco per esprimersi educatamente.

Sarò strana io, persino la piccolina di mio marito dopo avermi parlato al telefono si è scusata con me dicendo di essersi completamente sbagliata ad immaginarmi. Mi ha fatto pure pena poveretta.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> 'con sta qui' potevi evitarlo, ci vuole cosi poco per esprimersi educatamente.
> 
> Sarò strana io, persino la piccolina di mio marito dopo avermi parlato al telefono si è scusata con me dicendo di essersi completamente sbagliata ad immaginarmi. Mi ha fatto pure pena poveretta.


Io t'immagino un po' come Mary Poppins.


----------



## disincantata (26 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io t'immagino un po' come Mary Poppins.



Per molti credo di esserlo stata.

Una dedica sulla tesi di mia figlia 'a mia mamma, amore ed esempio della mia vita'.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Per molti credo di esserlo stata.
> 
> Una dedica sulla tesi di mia figlia 'a mia mamma, amore ed esempio della mia vita'.


Scusa, vado a pugnalarmi.


----------



## sienne (26 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io t'immagino un po' come Mary Poppins.


Eh, la Joulie Andrews ... con l'età, 
un bel tipo di donna è rimasta ... 
Ha una sua classe ... una cosa curata ...


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma non se lo sono proprio filato Rodotà!  Altro che scettici...
> 
> Come potevano cogliere la palla al balzo?
> Il "litigio" tra Rodotà e il M5S c'è stato a maggio, fino all'elezione di Napolitano loro l'hanno sempre sostenuto.
> ...


Mi son sfuggiti i motivi :mrgreen: Sorry comunque tu non cambi idea io non cambio idea viva la diversità ... Però la Lombardi nun se po' sentì :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (26 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma stai fuori? L'hanno proposto loro!
> 
> L'interpretazione a cazzo la stai dando tu, sulla base dei tuoi pregiudizi infondati.
> 
> ...


Ancora co' Ro-do-ta'....Ro-do-ta'..........

ma non basta il fatto che l'abbiano proposto loro per ammantare di genuinita' la cosa...ti ripeto e poi ci rinuncio visto che te bevi tutte le stronzate pentastellate, che sapevano che non sarebbe stato preso in considerazione dal Pd ed anche perche' aveva parlato male del Movimento poche settimane prima del voto... 

bon...mo' se la voi capi', bene, oseno', ciccia...


----------



## Buscopann (26 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> 'con sta qui' potevi evitarlo, ci vuole cosi poco per esprimersi educatamente.
> 
> Sarò strana io, persino la piccolina di mio marito dopo avermi parlato al telefono si è scusata con me dicendo di essersi completamente sbagliata ad immaginarmi. Mi ha fatto pure pena poveretta.


L'educazione bisogna anche meritarsela. Non è dovuta. O tu pensi che bisogna essere educati a tutti i costi anche quando ti insultano? 
Lei non è capace di dialogare.  Perchè buttava ormai sul personale ogni cosa che scrivevo .Anche se non parlavo a lei. Era un emorroide di venti kg attaccata al culo. Alla fine mi sono rotto i maroni. Ma chi cazzo pensa di essere sta qui?  Si..sta qui. Perché chiamarla principessa è un insulto a flora di shrek

Buscopann


----------



## disincantata (26 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> L'educazione bisogna anche meritarsela. Non è dovuta. O tu pensi che bisogna essere educati a tutti i costi anche quando ti insultano?
> Lei non è capace di dialogare.  Perchè buttava ormai sul personale ogni cosa che scrivevo .Anche se non parlavo a lei. Era un emorroide di venti kg attaccata al culo. Alla fine mi sono rotto i maroni. Ma chi cazzo pensa di essere sta qui?  Si..sta qui. Perché chiamarla principessa è un insulto a flora di shrek
> 
> Buscopann



E' capitato anche a me, nella vita, di reagire arrabbiandomi, poi mi sarei mangiata le mani, si rischia sempre di passare dalla parte del torto anche quando si ha ragione.

Quindi, nei limiti del possibile, cerco sempre di chiarirmi e chiarire, se poi è impossibile ignoro.

L'unico con cui  non mi limito è mio marito, tutto quello che penso di lui lo sa. 

Poi per quanto uno possa essere portato per natura alla sincerità,  non tutti purtroppo,  sappiamo benissimo che ogni giorno dobbiamo contare fino a dieci molte volte.

Anche questo tuo ultimo intervento non lo avrei mai scritto, ne pensato. L'hai messa in ignore, fallo realmente. Anche se a mio parere sbagli ma è una scelta libera, democratica.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> E' capitato anche a me, nella vita, di reagire arrabbiandomi, poi mi sarei mangiata le mani, si rischia sempre di passare dalla parte del torto anche quando si ha ragione.
> 
> Quindi, nei limiti del possibile, cerco sempre di chiarirmi e chiarire, se poi è impossibile ignoro.
> 
> ...


A chi lo dici.


----------



## disincantata (26 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi son sfuggiti i motivi :mrgreen: Sorry comunque tu non cambi idea io non cambio idea viva la diversità ... Però la Lombardi nun se po' sentì :mrgreen:



E Crimi????

Li avessero almeno selezionati meglio.


----------



## Sole (26 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> L'educazione bisogna anche meritarsela. Non è dovuta. O tu pensi che bisogna essere educati a tutti i costi anche quando ti insultano?
> Lei non è capace di dialogare.  Perchè buttava ormai sul personale ogni cosa che scrivevo .Anche se non parlavo a lei. Era un emorroide di venti kg attaccata al culo. Alla fine mi sono rotto i maroni. Ma chi cazzo pensa di essere sta qui?  Si..sta qui. Perché chiamarla principessa è un insulto a *flora *di shrek
> 
> Buscopann


Ma è Fiona!

Scusa eh Buscopann, non arrabbiarti con me, non ti correggerò mai più, giuro! E' che Fiona mi è simpatica, mi ci identifico


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> E Crimi????
> 
> Li avessero almeno selezionati meglio.


Crimi non l'ho nemmeno preso in considerazione che uno che pija per il culo il vegliardo Napo perché si addormenta e dopo due giorni s'addormenta lui in parlamento :carneval: Che c'avra'  30 anni di meno :carneval:  Uno spasso :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Conte, leggi "I volonterosi carnefici di Hitler" , magnifico saggio storico sul più colto popolo d'Europa che divenne sanguinario. È di Daniel J. Goldhagen


lo farò...capisci bene che per me l'ammirazione per quel popolo è immensa.
Bach, Handel, Beethoven, Brahms, Schumann, Reger, Strauss...
Poi i positivisti
Helmoltz...
Gunter Ramin, Wilhelm Maler, Hugo Riemann...

Karl Richter, Helmuth Walcha...Kohler...


----------



## Buscopann (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma è Fiona!
> 
> Scusa eh Buscopann, non arrabbiarti con me, non ti correggerò mai più, giuro! E' che Fiona mi è simpatica, mi ci identifico


Ahahahahaha.  È vero! Fiona. Ecco. Ti metyo in ignore pure a te. Addio :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Purtroppo ti vedo ancora. Sicuramente se non ci fossi, sarebbe meglio.
> 
> Mi risparmierei di leggere una marea di cazzate.
> 
> ...


francamente esageri su busco...


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non mi bevo stronzate, guardo ai fatti.
> 
> Rodotà criticò Grillo già nel 2012, paragonandolo a Berlusconi, quindi non era una novità che non avesse particolari simpatie.
> Inoltre non è stato scelto da Grillo ma dai voti degli iscritti.
> ...


Oddio se davvero qualcuno ha falsificato le firme di Giarrusso ...gli inizi non son ottimi nemmeno per voi  Sarebbe ridicolo ma soprattutto una chiara dimostrazione di malafede, mi auguro che sia Giarrusso lo sciroccato


----------



## Innominata (26 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> lo farò...capisci bene che per me l'ammirazione per quel popolo è immensa.
> Bach, Handel, Beethoven, Brahms, Schumann, Reger, Strauss...
> Poi i positivisti
> Helmoltz...
> ...


Confermo, veramente suggestivo quel libro:up:, grazie per il ricordo Fantastica


----------



## Nocciola (26 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> francamente esageri su busco...


E parecchio anche..
Non entro nel merito della discussione ma si è fatta davvero un'idea sbagliata


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Confermo, veramente suggestivo quel libro:up:, grazie per il ricordo Fantastica


A me colpirono da matti i filmati del processo di Norimberga.
Tutti sti personaggi mi fecero lo stesso effetto di quando vidi il volto di Reina e Brusca
Facce da sfigati cronici...eppure...

L'unico che ho sempre salvato fu Goering...

Poi io ho letto cose su gli americani e Furtwengler e lì ho capito che gli americani non potevano capire i tedeschi.

Ma che almeno ci sia stato un goering capace di ridere loro in faccia.


----------



## Sole (26 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ahahahahaha.  È vero! Fiona. Ecco. Ti metyo in ignore pure a te. Addio :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


Noooooooo!!!! :triste:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E parecchio anche..
> Non entro nel merito della discussione ma si è fatta davvero un'idea sbagliata


Non sbagliata ma diversa.
Del resto anche per Busco esistono cose
come a te
che fanno saltare la mosca al naso.

Non sbagliata...
Diversa...diversa dalla tua...

E pensa che fatica fai tu con le persone che vivono e la pensano diversamente da te...
Ti stupisci e dici

Ma io non accetterei mai una persona così, ma io non starei mai con una persona co là....e se fosse veramente amica si comporterebbe così o colì...


----------



## Nocciola (26 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non sbagliata ma diversa.
> Del resto anche per Busco esistono cose
> come a te
> che fanno saltare la mosca al naso.
> ...


Hai ragione ho sbagliato "diversa"
Per il resto non ti commento. Cpntinua a descrivermi come meglio credi chi mi conosce e mi frequenta sa che sono palle e questo mi basta.
Del resto non mi frequenti fuori di qui da due anni ma vedo che non riesci proprio a non punzecchiare..


----------



## Sterminator (26 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non mi bevo stronzate, guardo ai fatti.
> 
> Rodotà criticò Grillo già nel 2012, paragonandolo a Berlusconi, quindi non era una novità che non avesse particolari simpatie.
> Inoltre non è stato scelto da Grillo ma dai voti degli iscritti.
> ...


Ma le parlamentarie so' state na' farsa, dai...hanno votato senza nessun controllo quantri, 40k pirla?...

Casaleggio poi ha dei softwares che in automatico falsano e condizionano discussioni ed altro sul web...poi t'ho detto prima che hanno votato due volte per fantomatici attacchi hackers...tu credi pure a sta stronzata?...

chi ha "vinto" nella prima votazione?...boh...e la seconda, senza certificazione, non ha nessun valore...

ti ripeto per l'ennesima volta che era solo una polpetta avvelenata...


----------



## Sole (26 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti stupisci e dici
> 
> Ma io non accetterei mai una persona così, ma io non starei mai con una persona co là....e se fosse veramente amica si comporterebbe così o colì...


Questo è vero, hai ragione. E' tipico di Farfalla. E' molto sicura di ciò che pensa e di cosa farebbe in ogni situazione... queste frasi che citi me le sono sentita ripetere anch'io più volte  : io non mi innamorerei mai in poco tempo, non mi butterei mai in una relazione dopo essermi separata, non starei mai con un uomo del genere. Ma forse è anche positivo avere tutte queste certezze.
Un po' di rigidità aiuta sai. Non a caso lei si è sempre gestita lucidamente le sue cose extraconiugali, senza farsi travolgere. In ogni caratteristica umana c'è del positivo e del negativo, per quanto possa essere irritante.


----------



## Buscopann (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Noooooooo!!!! :triste:


Ne resterà soltanto uno. Io. A quel punto parlerò da solo e finirò per mettermi in ignore. Ma se nella lista ignore metto buscopann che succede? :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Vedo che anche tu cominci a usare toni poco appropriati, su cui preferisco comunque non seguirti.
> 
> 
> Grillo ha capito quello che la sinistra non ha compreso per anni. Che per aspirare a governare ci vogliono i VOTI e soprattutto non ci si può spaccare in mille pezzi.
> ...


Secondo me Grillo ha visto che aveva piùpopolarità come urlatore politico che non come comico.
A troppe persone sfugge la vera natura di quelli come Grillo.
A lui non preme il bene del paese, quanto essere sempre in vista.

Sulla sinistra, io penso che abbia sprecato immense occasioni.
Premesso che io sono uomo di destra finiana, penso che la sinistra ha sprecato enorme energie concentrandosi solo sul nemico da combattere Berlusconi.
Ha fatto un po' come fa Oscuro con il conte no?
Qualsiasi cosa il conte fa o dice...arriva lui a dire qui e lì no?

La sinistra ha perso quel ruolo che aveva in Italia
Rappresentare gli interessi del proletariato e della classe operaia
diventando solo antiberlusconi, facendo proprio il suo gioco...

Infine gli esponenti di sinistra sono stati uno peggio dell'altro...da Ochetto è stata tutta caduta libera...
Bertinotti degno di una Ambra angiolini no?

Si è persa quella serietà degli uomini di un tempo...
Ripeto seppur di destra per me Berlinguer è stato un grande...


----------



## Sole (26 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ne resterà soltanto uno. Io. A quel punto parlerò da solo e finirò per mettermi in ignore. Ma se nella lista ignore metto buscopann che succede? :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


:rotfl:

Io avevo messo in ignore il Conte e JB ai tempi. Ma poi non riuscivo a non leggere, ogni tanto andavo a sbirciare.

Poi li ho tolti, quando mi è passato l'embolo.

La fase dell'embolo ci sta. Però a me non mettermi in ignore dai, io sono innocua, insulto raramente e solo se sono in crisi premestruale


----------



## Nocciola (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Questo è vero, hai ragione. E' tipico di Farfalla. E' molto sicura di ciò che pensa e di cosa farebbe in ogni situazione... queste frasi che citi me le sono sentita ripetere anch'io più volte  : io non mi innamorerei mai in poco tempo, non mi butterei mai in una relazione dopo essermi separata, non starei mai con un uomo del genere. Ma forse è anche positivo avere tutte queste certezze.
> Un po' di rigidità aiuta sai. Non a caso lei si è sempre gestita lucidamente le sue cose extraconiugali, senza farsi travolgere. In ogni caratteristica umana c'è del positivo e del negativo, per quanto possa essere irritante.


È essere franca e dire quello che si pensa soprattutto con gli amici. Non c'entra con la rigidità. 
Una caratteristica che risulta un pregio o un difetto a seconda di quello che si vorrebbe sentire dire.
Quante volte il Conte ha detto che con una donna come me non ci starebbe?
Mica é rigidità è opinione e libertà di pensiero.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Questo è vero, hai ragione. E' tipico di Farfalla. E' molto sicura di ciò che pensa e di cosa farebbe in ogni situazione... queste frasi che citi me le sono sentita ripetere anch'io più volte  : io non mi innamorerei mai in poco tempo, non mi butterei mai in una relazione dopo essermi separata, non starei mai con un uomo del genere. Ma forse è anche positivo avere tutte queste certezze.
> Un po' di rigidità aiuta sai. Non a caso lei si è sempre gestita lucidamente le sue cose extraconiugali, senza farsi travolgere. In ogni caratteristica umana c'è del positivo e del negativo, per quanto possa essere irritante.


mah...forse voleva solo invitarti alla prudenza no?
Che se poi era un colpo di testa o un fuoco di paglia come ti ritrovavi?

Invece mi pare di capire che tu e alex vi siete proprio come dire trovati...

E appunto se voi due state bene assieme che ve ne frega di quello che fanno o vivono gli altri?
Non è determinante no?

Del resto neanch'io starei con molte di qui dentro
Forse la relazione durerebbe quindici minuti...poi direi...ah va bon dei ciao...che ho altro da fare...ciao eh?

Sai il forum alla fine della fiera mi ha portato in una situazione in cui mi bacio le mani ogni giorno per la fortuna di donna che trovato e che vive con me...

Quale altra mi avrebbe permesso di vivere così come piace a me?
Nessuna.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> È essere franca e dire quello che si pensa soprattutto con gli amici. Non c'entra con la rigidità.
> Una caratteristica che risulta un pregio o un difetto a seconda di quello che si vorrebbe sentire dire.
> Quante volte il Conte ha detto che con una donna come me non ci starebbe?
> Mica é rigidità è opinione e libertà di pensiero.


E ce lo so...
Non me ne faresti mai passare una
avresti sempre da ridire su tutto
Disapproveresti le mie amicizie, Lothar per primo
E poi mi comanderesti a bacchetta

Al che io pur di stare in pace
Starei sempre un attimo distaccato da te...

Per paura di essere attaccato...


----------



## Innominata (26 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Secondo me Grillo ha visto che aveva piùpopolarità come urlatore politico che non come comico.
> 
> 
> Si è persa quella serietà degli uomini di un tempo...
> Ripeto seppur di destra per me Berlinguer è stato un grande...


Capirai di chi stai parlando:umile::umile:Adesso chi ha toccato e tocca D'Alema, di cui temo i sinistri giocherelli ancora, muore atrofizzato e di maledizione tramite fattura. Grillo mi provoca intenso stato d'ansia, fosse solo per quel falsetto sforzato di chi ponza un ponzamento difficoltoso e poco produttivo:sonar:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> mah...forse voleva solo invitarti alla prudenza no?
> Che se poi era un colpo di testa o un fuoco di paglia come ti ritrovavi?
> 
> Invece mi pare di capire che tu e alex vi siete proprio come dire trovati...
> ...


Voleva essere un consiglio per quello che in quel momento era la cosa migliore che avrei consigliato a  un'amica. L'ho fatto con lei l'ho fatto con altre. E continuo a credere che fosse il consiglio giusto.
Se poi il tutto é stato ampiamente travisato puó solo dispiacermene ma tornassi indietro direi le stesse cose.
Che Sole sia felice puó solo farmi piacere.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E ce lo so...
> Non me ne faresti mai passare una
> avresti sempre da ridire su tutto
> Disapproveresti le mie amicizie, Lothar per primo
> ...


Si è verissimo....ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma esagero cosa?
> 
> Gli ho fatto notare che stava dicendo una marea di falsità e invece di discutere civilmente, se ne esce con una marea di insulti e volgarità.
> 
> Io non sono qui per dare corda ai poveracci frustrati. Sono qui per farmi due chiacchiere in tranquillità.


Se è questo il tuo intento non gli dici cafone e bimbominchia.
Se vuoi parlare in tranquillità.
Invece va sempre a finire che ti senti aggredita da qualcosa o da qualcuno

Rilassati...


----------



## Sole (26 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> mah...forse voleva solo invitarti alla prudenza no?
> Che se poi era un colpo di testa o un fuoco di paglia come ti ritrovavi?
> 
> *Invece mi pare di capire che tu e alex vi siete proprio come dire trovati...
> ...


Sul neretto è proprio così. Gli altri mi toccano (e neanche sempre) solo quando sparano sentenze sulla mia vita. Ma ripeto, neanche sempre e neanche più di tanto ormai.

Sulla prudenza e i colpi di testa: io mi conosco bene. So che persona sono. In quel periodo ero in terapia, seguita passo passo da una brava psicologa. Ero sicura delle mie scelte come lo sono adesso, quindi tanta preoccupazione non aveva ragione di essere, per fortuna


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Pare che sia una persona che già in passato era stata richiamata.
> 
> Comunque loro almeno sono arrivati lì votati da qualcuno.
> 
> Io ho visto con i miei occhi falsificare addirittura le primarie di SEL.


Eh ma tu capisci che se urli siam puri e ne fai una bandiera e poi succedono ste cose ( da verificare ovviamente e basta un perito calligrafo )  e cacchio ti sputtani anche perché son menate falsificare una mozione di sfiducia  Dalle foto sto,Giarrusso un' aquilano mi sembra,   può far danno a prescindere


----------



## Zod (26 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma esagero cosa?
> 
> Gli ho fatto notare che stava dicendo una marea di falsità e invece di discutere civilmente, se ne esce con una marea di insulti e volgarità.
> 
> Io non sono qui per dare corda ai poveracci frustrati. Sono qui per farmi due chiacchiere in tranquillità.


In due ti abbiamo fatto notare che durante la conversazione attacchi le persone invece che discutere le idee. Non basta questo a darti motivo di riflettere sul tuo modo di porti? Non fai nemmeno fare una bella figura al M5S, visto che dimostri che quello che sembra in TV è esattamente quello che siete nella realtà, degli invasati estremisti a cui non interessa discutere ma soltanto fare il muro contro muro puntando a "vincere" una discussione e a "fare bella figura", tramite continui attacchi personali e per sfinimento dell'interlocutore. 

Siete i Troll della politica italiana.


----------



## Buscopann (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Io avevo messo in ignore il Conte e JB ai tempi. Ma poi non riuscivo a non leggere, ogni tanto andavo a sbirciare.
> 
> ...


E perchè dovrei metterti in ignore? L'unico motivo potrebbe essere quello che tifi doria, ma ci passerò sopra :rotfl: :rotfl:
Io leggo tutti. Anche il J&B mi fa ridere a volte e sa dire cose interessanti. 
Mi sta simpatico pure Lothar ormai. Son dj bocca buona.
ora però metti l'avatar di fiona. Altrimenti ti ignoro :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Sole (26 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> È essere franca e dire quello che si pensa soprattutto con gli amici. Non c'entra con la rigidità.
> Una caratteristica che risulta un pregio o un difetto a seconda di quello che si vorrebbe sentire dire.
> Quante volte il Conte ha detto che con una donna come me non ci starebbe?
> Mica é rigidità è opinione e libertà di pensiero.


Io la penso diversamente. Prima di dare consigli agli amici e avere dei pensieri precisi sulla loro vita, devo essere sicurissima di avere gli elementi (tutti) per farlo. Altrimenti applico la mia visione della vita all'altro, le mie idee, i miei pregiudizi... e non va bene. Tu gli elementi non li avevi. Avevi delle opinioni personali. E tanti consigli non richiesti e non motivati, a me suonavano come giudizi.

Le mie amiche storiche erano preoccupate per me. Ma si sono comportate diversamente. Mi sono state accanto sempre, non mi hanno abbandonata, mai. E lo hanno fatto rispettando le mie scelte, smazzandosi la loro preoccupazione senza scaricarmela addosso perché sapevano di dover aspettare per capire meglio, per valutare. Hanno saputo aspettare restandomi accanto e ora sono felici per me. Questa è amicizia. Il resto è qualcosa che nemmeno si avvicina.

Ma è acqua passata e va bene così


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se è questo il tuo intento non gli dici cafone e bimbominchia.
> Se vuoi parlare in tranquillità.
> Invece va sempre a finire che ti senti aggredita da qualcosa o da qualcuno
> 
> Rilassati...


Non entro nel merito della querelle tra busco e princi però da parte mia posso dire che princi con me sta dialogando in modo civilissimo anche se siamo sulle due sponde del fiume :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Capirai di chi stai parlando:umile::umile:Adesso chi ha toccato e tocca D'Alema, di cui temo i sinistri giocherelli ancora, muore atrofizzato e di maledizione tramite fattura. Grillo mi provoca intenso stato d'ansia, fosse solo per quel falsetto sforzato di chi ponza un ponzamento difficoltoso e poco produttivo:sonar:


D'Alema è l'emblema
La più alta rappresentazione di quello che io detesto.
Solo il modo di parlare mi spingeva a dire...Ma va a lavurar...terun...


----------



## Sole (26 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E perchè dovrei metterti in ignore? *L'unico motivo potrebbe essere quello chetifi doria*, ma ci passerò sopra :rotfl: :rotfl:
> Io leggo tutti. Anche il J&B mi fa ridere a volte e sa dire cose interessanti.
> Mi sta simpatico pure Lothar ormai. Son dj bocca buona.
> ora però metti l'avatar di fiona. Altrimenti ti ignoro :mrgreen:
> ...


Così spezzi il mio cuore blucerchiato!


----------



## Zod (26 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non direi.
> In due non siete stati capaci di rispondere alle mie domande, quando vi ho chiesto di argomentare.
> 
> 
> ...


Falla pure. Da noi si dice: "chi si loda si imbroda". E tu ti stai imbrodando per benino.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Sul neretto è proprio così. Gli altri mi toccano (e neanche sempre) solo quando sparano sentenze sulla mia vita. Ma ripeto, neanche sempre e neanche più di tanto ormai.
> 
> Sulla prudenza e i colpi di testa: io mi conosco bene. So che persona sono. In quel periodo ero in terapia, seguita passo passo da una brava psicologa. Ero sicura delle mie scelte come lo sono adesso, quindi tanta preoccupazione non aveva ragione di essere, per fortuna


Anch'io mi conosco bene e so che persona sono.
E non mi sono MAI riconosciuto nella persona subdola e maligna che è apparsa a te.

Hai fatto delle scelte ok.
Ma forse ti sei fatta delle aspettative no?
Nel momento che hai comunicato le tue scelte ti aspettavi applausi e invece hai ricevuto critiche imbarazzate.

E questo è un pessimo meccanismo.
Tu non mi sei mai apparsa come una persona presa dall'esigenza di amare, ma presa dall'esigenza di essere amata.

Ora:
Per il passato non sono mai andato in terapia.
Ma grazie a lunghi lavori di introspezione personale mi sono ritrovato ad essere un uomo che si è svenato, che ha sputato sangue pur di non deludere le aspettative degli altri, convinto che così sarei stato amato.

Invece tradivo me stesso.
Poi che cosa capitava? Che per esaudire le aspettative di caio, deludevo quello di sempronio.
Così sempronio era deluso di me e andava da caio a dire il conte mi ha fatto la bua.

Bon grazie a certe persone io ho imparato a strafregarmene delle aspettative altrui su di me.
ME NE FREGO.

Abbastanza stranamente mi sono sentito finalmente amato come mai in vita mia.
Come mai.
E da persone che avevano e hanno un grandissimo pregio: non si fanno nessuna aspettativa su di me.

Con loro io mi sento protetto e al sicuro.

E colgo l'occasione per dirti scusa per tutte le volte che ho deluso le tue aspettative.
Ma non puoi negare che ho fatto del mio meglio.

Poi non ci sono stato più dentro.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo sulle tue considerazioni sulla sinistra.
> 
> In parte anche su Grillo. Credo che voglia essere sempre in vista ma è anche in buona fede.
> 
> Non è un politico strutturato e preciso come tanti altri, altrimenti saprebbe esprimersi molto meglio.


Se fosse in buona fede
Sarebbe povero.

Da ricco sfondato non è credibile.

Perchè anche lui si è arricchito come molti approfittando bellamente di certe situazioni.

Grillo gioca solo una carta con le persone:
Conta sul fatto che loro sono ignoranti.

Se vuole divenire credibile ad un uomo come me...il signor Grillo faccia da culo...deve dire...
Mi auto raddoppio le tasse perchè ne pago troppe poche rispetto alla massa del popolo italiano...

Lui è furbo
NOn si mette come Renzi a tentare il tutto per tutto.

Facile fare come Grillo...facilissimo...e comodo.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Falla pure. Da noi si dice: "chi si loda si imbroda". E tu ti stai imbrodando per benino.


Da noi "lodate sesto che te ghe un bel manego!"


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> In due ti abbiamo fatto notare che durante la conversazione attacchi le persone invece che discutere le idee. Non basta questo a darti motivo di riflettere sul tuo modo di porti? Non fai nemmeno fare una bella figura al M5S, visto che dimostri che quello che sembra in TV è esattamente quello che siete nella realtà, degli invasati estremisti a cui non interessa discutere ma soltanto fare il muro contro muro puntando a "vincere" una discussione e a "fare bella figura", tramite continui attacchi personali e per sfinimento dell'interlocutore.
> 
> Siete i Troll della politica italiana.


Ma sai che a guardare Grillo ho sempre ritenuto di vedere un troll nel reale?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Fa sempre discorsi del cazzo...
Come si fa a bersi le sue minchiate...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Io la penso diversamente. Prima di dare consigli agli amici e avere dei pensieri precisi sulla loro vita, devo essere sicurissima di avere gli elementi (tutti) per farlo. Altrimenti applico la mia visione della vita all'altro, le mie idee, i miei pregiudizi... e non va bene. Tu gli elementi non li avevi. Avevi delle opinioni personali. E tanti consigli non richiesti e non motivati, a me suonavano come giudizi.
> 
> Le mie amiche storiche erano preoccupate per me. Ma si sono comportate diversamente. Mi sono state accanto sempre, non mi hanno abbandonata, mai. E lo hanno fatto rispettando le mie scelte, smazzandosi la loro preoccupazione senza scaricarmela addosso perché sapevano di dover aspettare per capire meglio, per valutare. Hanno saputo aspettare restandomi accanto e ora sono felici per me. Questa è amicizia. Il resto è qualcosa che nemmeno si avvicina.
> 
> Ma è acqua passata e va bene così


Io le tue scelte le ho sempre rispettate
quando ti sfogavi con me ti ho sempre detto quello che io avrei fatto. Era un consiglio che non doveva essere per forza condiviso e ci mancherebbe altro. Se un amico mi da un consigkio lo ascolto ci rifletto e poi agisco come penso sia meglio per me. 
Se invece la tua richiesta era "dimmi che sto facendo la cosa giusta" mi spiace ma avrebbe voluto voler dire che non sarei stata sincera con te.
Contenta che hai amiche migliore di me esattamente come io ho amici che mi criticano e accettano le critiche sapendo che vengoni dal cuore e che sono mossi solo dai migliori propositi


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Io la penso diversamente. Prima di dare consigli agli amici e avere dei pensieri precisi sulla loro vita, devo essere sicurissima di avere gli elementi (tutti) per farlo. Altrimenti applico la mia visione della vita all'altro, le mie idee, i miei pregiudizi... e non va bene. Tu gli elementi non li avevi. Avevi delle opinioni personali. E tanti consigli non richiesti e non motivati, a me suonavano come giudizi.
> 
> Le mie amiche storiche erano preoccupate per me. Ma si sono comportate diversamente. Mi sono state accanto sempre, non mi hanno abbandonata, mai. E lo hanno fatto rispettando le mie scelte, smazzandosi la loro preoccupazione senza scaricarmela addosso perché sapevano di dover aspettare per capire meglio, per valutare. Hanno saputo aspettare restandomi accanto e ora sono felici per me. Questa è amicizia. Il resto è qualcosa che nemmeno si avvicina.
> 
> Ma è acqua passata e va bene così


Ma forse più semplicemente le tue amiche storiche avevano una conoscenza di te più reale o realistica o obiettiva no?

Vero comunque i consigli non richiesti sovente suonano come giudizi.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io le tue scelte le ho sempre rispettate
> quando ti sfogavi con me ti ho sempre detto quello che io avrei fatto. Era un consiglio che non doveva essere per forza condiviso e ci mancherebbe altro. Se un amico mi da un consigkio lo ascolto ci rifletto e poi agisco come penso sia meglio per me.
> Se invece la tua richiesta era "dimmi che sto facendo la cosa giusta" mi spiace ma avrebbe voluto voler dire che non sarei stata sincera con te.
> Contenta che hai amiche migliore di me esattamente come io ho amici che mi criticano e accettano le critiche sapendo che vengoni dal cuore e che sono mossi solo dai migliori propositi


Si vero dal poco che ti conosco so che sei sincera.
Con te stessa sempre
E dici il mondo così come lo vedi tu.
Però prova a considerare che se una persona a te appare "viscida" e a me "bonacciona"
non vuol dire che io ho visto male e tu ci vedi bene....

Pensa a quanto ho insistito con te su certe persone che tu ti ostinavi a farmi vedere così come le vedevi tu...
Poi hai scoperto conoscendole meglio che queste persone erano come te le descrivevo io e non come le vedevi tu...

Ma non hai mai voluto ammetterlo.


----------



## Sole (26 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Anch'io mi conosco bene e so che persona sono.
> E non mi sono MAI riconosciuto nella persona subdola e maligna che è apparsa a te.
> 
> Hai fatto delle scelte ok.
> ...


Non mi aspettavo applausi, forse un pizzico di comprensione in più, anche perché non era un periodo facile per me. Ma anche queste sono cose che fanno capire meglio chi hai davanti. Chi teneva davvero a me ha capito e si è scusato e questo per me è stato un segnale importante.
 Ma alla fine è giusto così: anch'io non ho dato valore ad alcuni legami, non ho lottato per mantenerli. Ognuno fa quel che si sente di fare in certi momenti della sua vita.

Sul rosso... per quel poco che ci siamo conosciuti, tu hai percepito questo e in parte è vero. Ma per me essere amata da chi non amo sarebbe un peso terribile. Chi mi amava e mi voleva lo avevo già. E l'ho lasciato. Sono una grandissima cagacazzi (come dice Quinti quando mi vede rompere le palle al mio compagno ), lo so... ma mi riconosco una grande capacità di amare. Grande, forse anche eccessiva.

Per quello che ti riguarda, ti ho sempre riconosciuto anche cose positive e so che tante cose successe vanno contestualizzate. Come tu non hai afferrato pienamente me (anche perché mi hai conosciuta in un momento in cui non ci capivo un cazzo, diciamolo ) io non ho afferrato pienamente te. Succede. Però ho dei bei ricordi, come la sera che ho conosciuto Quintina o quando mi hai trascinata con l'emicrania a provare l'organo in quel paesino... non ci crederai mai certi ricordi sono sempre piacevoli per me. Quindi... niente, va bene così.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si vero dal poco che ti conosco so che sei sincera.
> Con te stessa sempre
> E dici il mondo così come lo vedi tu.
> Però prova a considerare che se una persona a te appare "viscida" e a me "bonacciona"
> ...


Per me resta viscida per te bonacciona. Dove sta il problema? Allora sei tu che vuoi che la vedo come dici tu non io. Io non ti ho mai chiesto di cambiare opionione sulle persone mase io rispetto la tua idea tu rispetta la mia.
no quando le ho conosciute ho scoperto che erano meglio di come le descrivevi. Se contesto un atteggiamento non contesto la persona ma quell'atteggiamento.


----------



## Sole (26 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma forse più semplicemente *le tue amiche storiche avevano una conoscenza di te più reale o realistica o obiettiva no?
> *
> Vero comunque i consigli non richiesti sovente suonano come giudizi.


Assolutamente sì.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per me resta viscida per te bonacciona. Dove sta il problema? Allora sei tu che vuoi che la vedo come dici tu non io. Io non ti ho mai chiesto di cambiare opionione sulle persone mase io rispetto la tua idea tu rispetta la mia.
> no quando le ho conosciute ho scoperto che erano meglio di come le descrivevi. Se contesto un atteggiamento non contesto la persona ma quell'atteggiamento.


E allora se conoscendole hai scoperto che erano addirittura meglio
come mai ti ostinavi con quella pervicacia a denigrarle ?
Senza conoscerle?

E lì mia cara che io ho raddrizzato tutte le antenne...

Perchè se tanto me da tanto
Mi sono detto

Dopo lei farà anche contro di me così...

Tu parlavi male a me di persone che io conoscevo e che tu non conoscevi.

Bello eh?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E allora se conoscendole hai scoperto che erano addirittura meglio
> come mai ti ostinavi con quella pervicacia a denigrarle ?
> Senza conoscerle?
> 
> ...


Questo é falso e lo sai.
E comunque direi che tra criticare un atteggiamento di una persona (non parlare al plurale) e raccontare un sacco di palle come fai tu forse meglio la prima..........
chiudiamola qui che ti conviene, davvero


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo é falso e lo sai.
> E comunque direi che tra criticare un atteggiamento di una persona (non parlare al plurale) e raccontare un sacco di palle come fai tu forse meglio la prima..........
> chiudiamola qui che ti conviene, davvero


Si i fatti lo dimostrano...
Io racconto palle...si...
vero...


----------



## Nocciola (26 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Si i fatti lo dimostrano*...
> Io racconto palle...si...
> vero...


Mai come in questo caso:rotfl:


----------



## Sole (26 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E perchè dovrei metterti in ignore? L'unico motivo potrebbe essere quello che tifi doria, ma ci passerò sopra :rotfl: :rotfl:
> Io leggo tutti. Anche il J&B mi fa ridere a volte e sa dire cose interessanti.
> Mi sta simpatico pure Lothar ormai. Son dj bocca buona.
> *ora però metti l'avatar di fiona*. Altrimenti ti ignoro :mrgreen:
> ...


Non ho trovato quello di lei in versione orchessa, solo quello in versione figa. Ma prometto che cercherò meglio


----------



## Sterminator (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Io avevo messo in ignore il Conte e JB ai tempi. Ma poi non riuscivo a non leggere, ogni tanto andavo a sbirciare.
> 
> ...


che paracula....ahahah


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> E' capitato anche a me, nella vita, di reagire arrabbiandomi, poi mi sarei mangiata le mani, si rischia sempre di passare dalla parte del torto anche quando si ha ragione.
> 
> Quindi, nei limiti del possibile, cerco sempre di chiarirmi e chiarire, se poi è impossibile ignoro.
> 
> ...


Condivido ma non tutti prendono il forum nello stesso modo.




Joey Blow ha detto:


> A chi lo dici.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Non ho trovato quello di lei in versione orchessa, solo quello in versione figa. Ma prometto che cercherò meglio





Sterminator ha detto:


> *che paracula*....ahahah


E' una donna Stermi..tutto normale :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Cmq l'avatar è bellissimo. Sei proprio figa così :up:

Buscopann

PS Stermi..metti Shrek dai..ti vedo bene in versione orco :mrgreen:


----------



## free (27 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Non è certo questo il luogo per simili discussioni, saremmo OT, e non è rispettoso verso gli altri che seguono la netiquette.
> 
> Facciamo a casa tua, ne parliamo nudi sotto le lenzuola, ti sfido ad ammosciarmelo con questi discorsi.
> 
> Le banche sono il cuore del sistema ed hanno tenuto in piedi il paese acquistando titoli del tesoro quando eravamo a un passo dal default. Le persone non si rendono conto che basta un passo e c'è il precipizio, devono cascarci dentro.


ma è il modo di rispondere, dico io??

guarda che mica è obbligatorio rispondere...


----------



## Sterminator (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se risultasse lui, sì:mrgreen:





Sterminator ha detto:


> figurate...e' cosi' cojone che er prestanome je fotterebbe tutto...:mrgreen:


Taaac....va' er cojone genio dell'informatica che manco na' password se sa' sceglie e la usa pure pe' na' decina de applicazioni...

The Failed #Guru of this #dìck

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

https://twitter.com/casaleggio/status/438821322937077761


----------



## Sterminator (27 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E' una donna Stermi..tutto normale :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Cmq l'avatar è bellissimo. Sei proprio figa così :up:
> 
> ...


No no...il primo ammmore nun se scorda mai...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## free (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Taaac....va' er cojone genio dell'informatica che manco na' password se sa' sceglie e* la usa pure pe' na' decina de applicazioni...*
> 
> The Failed #Guru of this #dìck
> 
> ...



ehm...


----------



## Buscopann (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Taaac....va' er cojone genio dell'informatica che manco na' password se sa' sceglie e la usa pure pe' na' decina de applicazioni...
> 
> The Failed #Guru of this #dìck
> 
> ...


E' il nuovo che avanza..Speriamo che gli avanzi se li mangino gli artri però 

Buscopann

PS. marò che rimbambiti ihihihi


----------



## zanna (27 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E' il nuovo che avanza..Speriamo che gli avanzi se li mangino gli artri però
> 
> Buscopann
> 
> PS. *marò che rimbambiti ihihihi*


Mai intervenuto da quando il 3d ha virato verso la politica ... però su questo:ira:


----------



## Buscopann (27 Febbraio 2014)

Ma non si può più dura nulla sui 5 stelle? ma dove siamo? sul blog di Grillo? :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Sterminator (27 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ehm...


vabbe' mica te sei guru......mafavanguru free...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (27 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E' il nuovo che avanza..Speriamo che gli avanzi se li mangino gli artri però
> 
> Buscopann
> 
> PS. marò che rimbambiti ihihihi


e' pazzesco per come stiamo inguaiati...


----------



## Buscopann (27 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Mai intervenuto da quando il 3d ha virato verso la politica ... però su questo:ira:


Ma vuoi vedere che hai fatto l'associazione Marò in India con la mia espressione che sarebbe l'abbreviazione di maronna incoroneta?

Buscopann


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> *È essere franca e dire quello che si pensa soprattutto con gli amici.* Non c'entra con la rigidità.
> *Una caratteristica che risulta un pregio o un difetto a seconda di quello che si vorrebbe sentire dire.*
> Mica é rigidità è opinione e libertà di pensiero.



quotone su tutto, il neretto in particolare


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Voleva essere un consiglio per quello che in quel momento era la cosa migliore che avrei consigliato a  un'amica. L'ho fatto con lei l'ho fatto con altre. E continuo a credere che fosse il consiglio giusto.
> Se poi il tutto é stato ampiamente travisato puó solo dispiacermene ma tornassi indietro direi le stesse cose.
> Che Sole sia felice puó solo farmi piacere.


non posso che riquotare


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se scegliessi di essere una sfogacazzi vorrebbe dire che questo ruolo mi sta bene e dovrei essere orgogliosa di quel che sono.
> I pettegolezzi non possono condizionare.
> La reputazione è un'altra cosa e la reputazione, presso le persone che stimiamo, ci interessa.
> Un'attrice porno sarà interessata all'opinione che hanno di lei coloro che apprezzano il suo lavoro.
> ...


nel migliore dei mondi possibili, quello senza ipocrisia.
Nel nostro, mi pare, ma sarò stata sfigata io, che le cose vadano assai diversamente.
Di solito diamo di noi, chi più, chi meno, l'immagine che ci è utile, che giudichiamo consona... quindi la calibriamo relativamente all'altro.
Se devo andare ad un colloquio di lavoro non mi metto gli anfibi e i jeans, banalmente.


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nel migliore dei mondi possibili, quello senza ipocrisia.
> Nel nostro, mi pare, ma sarò stata sfigata io, che le cose vadano assai diversamente.
> Di solito diamo di noi, chi più, chi meno, l'immagine che ci è utile, che giudichiamo consona... quindi la calibriamo relativamente all'altro.
> *Se devo andare ad un colloquio di lavoro non mi metto gli anfibi e i jeans, banalmente*.



E non flirto col mio capo


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nel migliore dei mondi possibili, quello senza ipocrisia.
> Nel nostro, mi pare, ma sarò stata sfigata io, che le cose vadano assai diversamente.
> *Di solito diamo di noi, chi più, chi meno, l'immagine che ci è utile, che giudichiamo consona... quindi la calibriamo relativamente all'altro.
> Se devo andare ad un colloquio di lavoro non mi metto gli anfibi e i jeans, banalmente*.


Ma quello di non andare vestito da Arlecchino ad un colloquio di lavoro è sì banale, ma più che altro proprio un discorso completamente differente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Taaac....va' er cojone genio dell'informatica che manco na' password se sa' sceglie e la usa pure pe' na' decina de applicazioni...
> 
> The Failed #Guru of this #dìck
> 
> ...


mai detto genio dell'informatica, ci mancherebbe.
Ma non faccio mai l'errore di sottovalutare una persona che riesce in pochi anni a far svanire nel nulla 15 milioncini.
Non la stimo ma non la sottovaluto.
Lui invece si sopravvaluta, ma questo è sempre stato il suo problema.


----------



## Caciottina (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mai detto genio dell'informatica, ci mancherebbe.
> Ma non faccio mai l'errore di sottovalutare una persona che riesce in pochi anni a far svanire nel nulla 15 milioncini.
> Non la stimo ma non la sottovaluto.
> Lui invece si sopravvaluta, ma questo è sempre stato il suo problema.


ciao. piacere


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quello di non andare vestito da Arlecchino ad un colloquio di lavoro è sì banale, ma più che altro proprio un discorso completamente differente.


Mica tanto. Ci sottoponiamo al giudizio degli altri, anche quando ci giudicano per cose ininfluenti nel contesto o che non li riguardano. 
Se non ne teniamo conto è perchè ce lo possiamo permettere.
Ma ce lo possiamo permettere relativamente ad ogni situazione.
Sostanzialmente possiamo prescindere dal giudizio degli altri quando non abbiamo bisogno di loro.
E credo siano poche le persone che non hanno bisogno degli altri, prima o poi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ciao. piacere


ci conosciamo?:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2014)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mica tanto. Ci sottoponiamo al giudizio degli altri, anche quando ci giudicano per cose ininfluenti nel contesto o che non li riguardano.
> Se non ne teniamo conto è perchè ce lo possiamo permettere.
> Ma ce lo possiamo permettere relativamente ad ogni situazione.
> Sostanzialmente possiamo prescindere dal giudizio degli altri quando non abbiamo bisogno di loro.
> E credo siano poche le persone che non hanno bisogno degli altri, prima o poi.


Che cazzo per il culo che sei....:up:


----------



## Caciottina (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ci conosciamo?:mrgreen:


no, infatti mi appropinquavo alla conoscenza....


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no, infatti mi appropinquavo alla conoscenza....


a pelle mi stai simpatica, sarà il profumo:mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a pelle mi stai simpatica, sarà il profumo:mrgreen:


eau de formaje.....se ti interessa acquistarlo,


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mica tanto. Ci sottoponiamo al giudizio degli altri, anche quando ci giudicano per cose ininfluenti nel contesto o che non li riguardano.
> Se non ne teniamo conto è perchè ce lo possiamo permettere.
> Ma ce lo possiamo permettere relativamente ad ogni situazione.
> Sostanzialmente possiamo prescindere dal giudizio degli altri quando non abbiamo bisogno di loro.
> E credo siano poche le persone che non hanno bisogno degli altri, prima o poi.


Sì, ma un colloquio di lavoro è un discorso, la vita in generale evidentemente un altro. Cioè, se io datore di lavoro devo scegliere tra più potenziali dipendenti/collaboratori è chairo che dovrà fare una valutazione, ancorchè parziale, dei soggetti per scegliere il più adatto. Lo so io e lo sanno i candidati perchè è NORMALE valutar ed in quel contesto e NATURALE che chi si candida si sottopone implicitamente ad un giudizio perchè è l'unica maniera di stabilire chi andrà dove.
Allargare il discorso a tutta la vita però no. Ou. Io mica mi sottopongo al giudizio altrui. Chi vuole giudica indipendentemente da un mio eventualissimo sottostare volontario ad un giudizio. E proprio perchè non ho, fondamentalmente, alcun controllo sulle opinioni altrui circa me stesso (tranne quello poche persone di cui mi interesso), non è che mi frega nulla di cosa pensano di me e cosa dicono al mio riguardo. Se dovessi pensare di continuo a conformarmi a cosa si aspettano gli altri da me perchè domani potrei averne bisogno sarei un ipocrita puro e semplice. Se domani avrò bisogno di qualcuno che, eventualmente, non ha un buona opinione di me o non otterrò nulla o lo otterrò comunque. Punto.


----------



## Sterminator (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mai detto genio dell'informatica, ci mancherebbe.
> Ma non faccio mai l'errore di sottovalutare una persona che riesce in pochi anni a far svanire nel nulla 15 milioncini.
> Non la stimo ma non la sottovaluto.
> Lui invece si sopravvaluta, ma questo è sempre stato il suo problema.


Ed appunto non ti sembra un curriculum da fallito?...

non vale un cazzo e quando lo capiranno i beoti che gli vanno appresso lo appenderanno al portone de casa...:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, ma un colloquio di lavoro è un discorso, la vita in generale evidentemente un altro. Cioè, se io datore di lavoro devo scegliere tra più potenziali dipendenti/collaboratori è chairo che dovrà fare una valutazione, ancorchè parziale, dei soggetti per scegliere il più adatto. Lo so io e lo sanno i candidati perchè è NORMALE valutar ein quel contesto e NATURALE che chi si candida si sottopone implicitamente ad un giudizio perchè è l'unica maniera di stabilire chi andrà dove.
> Allargare il discorso a tutta la vita però no. Ou. Io mica mi sottopongo al giudizio altrui. Chi vuole giudica indipendentemente da un mio eventualissimo sottostare volontario ad un giudizio. E proprio perchè non ho, fondamentalmente, alcun controllo sulle opinioni altrui circa me stesso (tranne quello poche persone di cui mi interesso), non è che mi frega nulla di cosa pensano di me e cosa dicono al mio riguardo. *Se dovessi pensare di continuo a conformarmi a cosa si aspettano gli altri da me perchè domani potrei averne bisogno sarei un ipocrita puro e semplice.* Se domani avrò bisogno di qualcuno che, eventialmente, non ha un buona opinione di me o non otterrò nulla o lo otterrò comunque. Punto.


Certo. E non dico che bisogni farlo, o che sia giusto o che sia furbo farlo.
Ma resta il fatto che di continuo gli altri ci giudicano e noi li giudichiamo. Tu sei un esempio abbastanza lampante di questo. In questo senso intendevo il mio 'ci sottoponiamo': che lo vogliamo o no.
Poi sta a noi scegliere se curarci o meno del giudizio degli altri: io personalmente non considero una debolezza tenere in considerazione un punto di vista diverso dal mio.
Dal momento che lo prendo in considerazione, posso condividerlo o no.
Se lo condivido... mi sono fatta influenzare? Forse. Ma il progresso dell'uomo è fatto di queste influenze, dai confronti, dal fatto che altri ti facciano notare come errori cose che ritenevi giuste o ti inducano a pensare a qualcosa che prima ti era sfuggito.
La beghina dell'oratorio può imparare qualcosa dalla pornostar e viceversa.
A me questa cosa delle persone salde come macigni nelle loro convinzioni senza permettere mai che il giudizio degli altri le sfiori fa un po' paura.
Non mi ricordo chi aveva scritto qui che non basta avere ragione, bisogna che qualcuno te la dia.


----------



## Sterminator (27 Febbraio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ciao. piacere


Ma nun c'hai prorpio un cazzo da fa'...sbarbata...


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ed appunto non ti sembra un curriculum da fallito?...
> 
> non vale un cazzo e quando lo capiranno i beoti che gli vanno appresso lo appenderanno al portone de casa...:mrgreen:


con 15 pali in tasca dimmi dove devo firmare e fallisco pure io, Stè.


----------



## Caciottina (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma nun c'hai prorpio un cazzo da fa'...sbarbata...


sono pure spelacchiata...ah!!!
avoja se cho da fa....ma che ne sai te...


----------



## Sterminator (27 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, ma un colloquio di lavoro è un discorso, la vita in generale evidentemente un altro. Cioè, se io datore di lavoro devo scegliere tra più potenziali dipendenti/collaboratori è chairo che dovrà fare una valutazione, ancorchè parziale, dei soggetti per scegliere il più adatto. Lo so io e lo sanno i candidati perchè è NORMALE valutar ed in quel contesto e NATURALE che chi si candida si sottopone implicitamente ad un giudizio perchè è l'unica maniera di stabilire chi andrà dove.
> Allargare il discorso a tutta la vita però no. Ou. Io mica mi sottopongo al giudizio altrui. Chi vuole giudica indipendentemente da un mio eventualissimo sottostare volontario ad un giudizio. E proprio perchè non ho, fondamentalmente, alcun controllo sulle opinioni altrui circa me stesso (tranne quello poche persone di cui mi interesso), non è che mi frega nulla di cosa pensano di me e cosa dicono al mio riguardo. Se dovessi pensare di continuo a conformarmi a cosa si aspettano gli altri da me perchè domani potrei averne bisogno sarei un ipocrita puro e semplice. Se domani avrò bisogno di qualcuno che, eventualmente, non ha un buona opinione di me o non otterrò nulla o lo otterrò comunque. Punto.


Che discorsi aleatori....

tu gia' solo interagendo normalmente in questa societa', non puoi sottrarti al giudizio degli altri, a meno che non vivi  da eremita o sei strasfondato di palanche...

ripeto l'esempio della sfogacazzi che si ripassa tutto il suo ambiente lavorativo....

non conviene a nessuna/o farlo, perche' seppur scafandrata nei sentimenti...amor proprio etcetc, riuscira' lo stesso a sentirsi una pura merda per la sua reputazione zoccolante...

e' inutile...


----------



## zanna (27 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma vuoi vedere che hai fatto l'associazione Marò in India con la mia espressione che sarebbe l'abbreviazione di maronna incoroneta?
> 
> Buscopann


Si allora scusami ...


----------



## Sterminator (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Certo. E non dico che bisogni farlo, o che sia giusto o che sia furbo farlo.
> Ma resta il fatto che di continuo gli altri ci giudicano e noi li giudichiamo. Tu sei un esempio abbastanza lampante di questo. In questo senso intendevo il mio 'ci sottoponiamo': che lo vogliamo o no.
> Poi sta a noi scegliere se curarci o meno del giudizio degli altri: io personalmente non considero una debolezza tenere in considerazione un punto di vista diverso dal mio.
> Dal momento che lo prendo in considerazione, posso condividerlo o no.
> ...


Ma infatti se vuoi far parte di una comunita' devi esserne prima accettato e quindi devi sottoporti al giudizio dei suoi componenti oseno' t'attacchi e li vedi da fuori...

anche qua e' uguale...ti da' al cazzo se nessuno quota i tuoi messaggi e nessuno interagisce con te.....nessuno posta tanto per postare e se ne frega altamente di sapere se qualcuno condivide il suo pensiero scritto...

o se esiste una testa di cazzo simile ha dei grossi problemi, nel virtuale ma ancora di piu' nel reale...JB fatte vede'...


----------



## Sterminator (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> con 15 pali in tasca dimmi dove devo firmare e fallisco pure io, Stè.


Ma si', anch'io se e' per quello, pero' l'etichetta da fallito io l'appiccico a chi non sa fare e conclude un cazzo, indipendentemente dai soldi che riesci a fottere piu' o meno fraudolentemente...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma è il modo di rispondere, dico io??
> 
> guarda che mica è obbligatorio rispondere...


Eh si mi sa che Zod se l'è proprio giuocata la tua...
Invece io nutro ancora qualche recondita speranza...
Vero amica mia?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (27 Febbraio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> sono pure spelacchiata...ah!!!
> avoja se cho da fa....ma che ne sai te...


azzo, spelacchiata gia' alla tua eta'?...

ma pecche' te sei ssscancellata, rompicojoni in sviluppo??...


----------



## Caciottina (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> azzo, spelacchiata gia' alla tua eta'?...
> 
> ma pecche' te sei ssscancellata, rompicojoni in sviluppo??...


mi hanno cancellata. penso sia per colpa della mail inattiva....
cagacazzi cronico


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma si', anch'io se e' per quello, pero' l'etichetta da fallito io l'appiccico a chi non sa fare e conclude un cazzo, indipendentemente dai soldi che riesci a fottere piu' o meno fraudolentemente...


come imprenditore o guru dell'IT, sicuramente. Non può che risultare questo, dai fatti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mi hanno cancellata. *penso sia per colpa della mail inattiva*....
> cagacazzi cronico


naa, sono stati i miei superpoteri Adesso sei nuova di zecca


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma infatti se vuoi far parte di una comunita' devi esserne prima accettato e quindi devi sottoporti al giudizio dei suoi componenti oseno' t'attacchi e li vedi da fuori...
> 
> anche qua e' uguale...ti da' al cazzo se nessuno quota i tuoi messaggi e nessuno interagisce con te.....nessuno posta tanto per postare e se ne frega altamente di sapere se qualcuno condivide il suo pensiero scritto...
> 
> o se esiste una testa di cazzo simile ha dei grossi problemi, nel virtuale ma ancora di piu' nel reale...JB fatte vede'...


io vengo qua solo per guardare gli avatar e farmi i fattacci degli altri:mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> naa, sono stati i miei superpoteri Adesso sei nuova di zecca


mi sento come un tamagoci. :rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io vengo qua solo per guardare gli avatar e farmi i fattacci degli altri:mrgreen:


eccerto e te ne sbatti quando ti approvano i post......quasi mai...


----------



## Sole (27 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E' una donna Stermi..tutto normale :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> *Cmq l'avatar è bellissimo. Sei proprio figa così :up:
> *
> ...


Allora lascio questo


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Certo. E non dico che bisogni farlo, o che sia giusto o che sia furbo farlo.
> Ma resta il fatto che di continuo gli altri ci giudicano e noi li giudichiamo. Tu sei un esempio abbastanza lampante di questo. In questo senso intendevo il mio 'ci sottoponiamo': che lo vogliamo o no.
> Poi sta a noi scegliere se curarci o meno del giudizio degli altri:* io personalmente non considero una debolezza tenere in considerazione un punto di vista diverso dal mio.
> *Dal momento che lo prendo in considerazione, posso condividerlo o no.
> ...


Ma quello è ancora un altro discorso. Nel senso che non è che m'importa del giudizio altrui, come ho scritto, su di me. Che gli altri abbiano poi delle idee che posso condividere o meno è tutt'altro paio di maniche. Però tutta la solfa del sottoporsi al giudizio altrui perchè poi un domani qualcuna di queste persone potrebbe servirci e che diamo di noi l'mmagine che ci è più utile e blablabla non ha nulla a che vedere con quanto sopra. No.


----------



## Sole (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nel migliore dei mondi possibili, quello senza ipocrisia.
> Nel nostro, mi pare, ma sarò stata sfigata io, che le cose vadano assai diversamente.
> Di solito diamo di noi, chi più, chi meno, l'immagine che ci è utile, che giudichiamo consona... quindi la calibriamo relativamente all'altro.
> Se devo andare ad un colloquio di lavoro non mi metto gli anfibi e i jeans, banalmente.


Veramente si parlava dell'opinione degli altri su comportamenti che non li riguardano, ma che riguardano solo noi stessi.

Altra cosa è farsi valutare per questione di lavoro. E' un contesto diverso, perché il giudizio di chi DEVE valutarci ha una ricaduta concreta sulla nostra vita.

A parte il contesto lavorativo, non vedo la necessità per una persona adulta e autonoma di farsi condizionare la vita dall'opinione degli altri.
Io, se mai avessi bisogno dell'aiuto di qualcuno che ha una pessima opinione di me, pace... ne farò a meno. E' un prezzo che saprei di dover pagare, e lo pagherei. Di certo non rinnegherei me stessa, le mie scelte o le mie idee solo per avere un tornaconto. Non mi piacerei più.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quello è ancora un altro discorso. Nel senso che non è che m'importa del giudizio altrui, come ho scritto, su di me. Che gli altri abbiano poi delle idee che posso condividere o meno è tutt'altro paio di maniche. Però tutta la solfa del sottoporsi al giudizio altrui perchè poi un domani qualcuna di queste persone potrebbe servirci e che diamo di noi l'mmagine che ci è più utile e blablabla non ha nulla a che vedere con quanto sopra. No.



Il tutto è smentito dal tuo anonimato qua dentro. schiocchino. cioè rincoglionito!


----------



## Sole (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Certo. E non dico che bisogni farlo, o che sia giusto o che sia furbo farlo.
> Ma resta il fatto che di continuo gli altri ci giudicano e noi li giudichiamo. Tu sei un esempio abbastanza lampante di questo. In questo senso intendevo il mio 'ci sottoponiamo': che lo vogliamo o no.
> Poi sta a noi scegliere se curarci o meno del giudizio degli altri: io personalmente non considero una debolezza tenere in considerazione un punto di vista diverso dal mio.
> Dal momento che lo prendo in considerazione, posso condividerlo o no.
> ...


Il giorno in cui vedrò una persona cambiare le sue scelte di vita perché qualcuno gli ha fatto notare i suoi errori mi faccio suora, giuro. Le scelte ciascuno le compie sulla base del suo percorso di crescita personale e di ciò che ritiene giusto per sé: nessuno può sostituirsi a questo.

Perché non di opinioni stiamo parlando, attenzione: ma di farsi condizionare dagli altri nelle proprie SCELTE DI VITA.

Io posso anche prendere in considerazione il punto di vista di una beghina, mentre mi scopo ogni uomo nel raggio di un chilometro. Posso rifletterci su. Ma finché non sentirò DENTRO DI ME una spinta al cambiamento, finché non troverò in me le ragioni, le motivazioni giuste per cambiare, io non cambierò mai.

E se cambio, pur senza essere convinta, vuol dire che mi sto facendo manipolare. E non credo sia un bene.


----------



## free (27 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh si mi sa che Zod se l'è proprio giuocata l*a tua*...
> Invece io nutro ancora qualche recondita speranza...
> Vero amica mia?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



la mia pazienza, dici??


----------



## Buscopann (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Il giorno in cui vedrò una persona cambiare le sue scelte di vita perché qualcuno gli ha fatto notare i suoi errori mi faccio suora, giuro. Le scelte ciascuno le compie sulla base del suo percorso di crescita personale e di ciò che ritiene giusto per sé: nessuno può sostituirsi a questo.
> 
> Perché non di opinioni stiamo parlando, attenzione: ma di farsi condizionare dagli altri nelle proprie SCELTE DI VITA.
> 
> ...


Verissimo. compreso il fatto che non sia un bene. Però ci sono persone così. 

Buscopann


----------



## Sole (27 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Verissimo. compreso il fatto che non sia un bene. *Però ci sono persone così*.
> 
> Buscopann


Ok.

Però a questo punto spero di non conoscerle mai perché ho scritto poco fa che se ne vedo una mi faccio suora


----------



## lothar57 (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ok.
> 
> Però a questo punto spero di non conoscerle mai perché ho scritto poco fa che se ne vedo una mi faccio suora


Ma il convento e' a Marassi?????????


----------



## Buscopann (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ok.
> 
> Però a questo punto spero di non conoscerle mai perché ho scritto poco fa che se ne vedo una mi faccio suora


Dopo dovrai nuovamente cambiare l'avatar...fosse solo quello il problema :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann

PS Se ci pensi sono molto più comuni di quello che si crede. Noi stessi, quando ad esempio andiamo a votare, non è che siamo proprio convinti al 100% (tranne rari casi). Alla fine ci facciamo manipolare. E' un contesto diverso, ma il paragone regge. Tutti quanti siamo un po' manipolabili e a volte è questo che ci fa prendere una decisione, anche se non ne siamo proprio convinti.


----------



## free (27 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Dopo dovrai nuovamente cambiare l'avatar...fosse solo quello il problema :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann
> 
> PS Se ci pensi sono molto più comuni di quello che si crede. Noi stessi, quando ad esempio andiamo a votare, non è che siamo proprio convinti al 100% (tranne rari casi). Alla fine ci facciamo manipolare. E' un contesto diverso, ma il paragone regge. Tutti quanti siamo un po' manipolabili e a volte è questo che ci fa prendere una decisione, anche se non ne siamo proprio convinti.



a me non sembra...anzi mi sembra che difficilmente si seguano i consigli, ma anzi si faccia di testa propria

c'è anche da dire che sono due cose diverse: il manipolare secondo me presuppone una sorta di tornaconto da parte di chi manipola, invece il consiglio può essere spassionato


----------



## Sole (27 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma il convento e' a Marassi?????????


Ovviamente


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quello è ancora un altro discorso. Nel senso che non è che m'importa del giudizio altrui, come ho scritto, su di me. Che gli altri abbiano poi delle idee che posso condividere o meno è tutt'altro paio di maniche. Però tutta la solfa del sottoporsi al giudizio altrui perchè poi un domani qualcuna di queste persone potrebbe servirci e che diamo di noi l'mmagine che ci è più utile e blablabla non ha nulla a che vedere con quanto sopra. No.


ma tu quando io scrivo 'avere bisogno di una persona' tu leggi' potrebbe servirmi'? cazzerola, c'è una bella differenza.
io degli altri ho bisogno perchè ci vivo in mezzo, non posso prescindere dalla loro esistenza, con un bisogno che varia da caso a caso. Ma non me ne servo.
E dato che con gli altri mi relaziono, posso solo illudermi di poter prescindere dal loro giudizio, perchè il loro comportamento nei miei confronti sarà conseguente ed io lo dovrò subire, quindi con vari gradi me ne dovrò interessare.
Questo passivamente.
Attivamente in base al giudizio che io stessa ho di una persona prendo in considerazione il suo, ci rifletto, ci ragiono e se è il caso posso agire influenzata dal ragionamento scaturito da quel giudizio.
Non mi ritengo infallibile, non ho la verità in tasca, non mi ritengo un fenomeno, non direi mai che io, del giudizio degli altri, dove ovviamente gli altri sono persone che stimo, me ne frego.
Ho visto tante volte persone fare errori che io giudicavo evidenti... e loro no.
Ed è avvenuto anche il contrario.


----------



## Buscopann (27 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> a me non sembra...anzi mi sembra che difficilmente si seguano i consigli, ma anzi si faccia di testa propria
> 
> c'è anche da dire che sono due cose diverse: il manipolare secondo me presuppone una sorta di tornaconto da parte di chi manipola, invece il consiglio può essere spassionato


Si..forse hai ragione. Ho messo sullo stesso piano il manipolare col consigliare. In effetti non sono la stessa cosa.
Sole può star tranquilla. Non si farà suora ancora pere un bel po' :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Sole (27 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Si..forse hai ragione. Ho messo sullo stesso piano il manipolare col consigliare. In effetti non sono la stessa cosa.
> Sole può star tranquilla. *Non si farà suora ancora pere un bel po' :mrgreen:*
> 
> Buscopann


:festa::festa::festa:


----------



## free (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *ma tu quando io scrivo 'avere bisogno di una persona' tu leggi' potrebbe servirmi'? cazzerola, c'è una bella differenza.*
> io degli altri ho bisogno perchè ci vivo in mezzo, non posso prescindere dalla loro esistenza, con un bisogno che varia da caso a caso. Ma non me ne servo.
> E dato che con gli altri mi relaziono, posso solo illudermi di poter prescindere dal loro giudizio, perchè il loro comportamento nei miei confronti sarà conseguente ed io lo dovrò subire, quindi con vari gradi me ne dovrò interessare.
> Questo passivamente.
> ...


ma se per caso arriva Eretteo con le ruote sgonfie, gliele si gonfia oppure no?


:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma se per caso arriva Eretteo con le ruote sgonfie, gliele si gonfia oppure no?
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:


dici che galleggia in acqua?


----------



## free (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dici che galleggia in acqua?



bè, stronzo è stronzo, quindi sì:mrgreen:

però a me non dà fastidio, lo trovo molto folkloristico, ti dirò


----------



## Sterminator (27 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Dopo dovrai nuovamente cambiare l'avatar...fosse solo quello il problema :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann
> 
> PS Se ci pensi sono molto più comuni di quello che si crede. Noi stessi, quando ad esempio andiamo a votare, non è che siamo proprio convinti al 100% (tranne rari casi). Alla fine ci facciamo manipolare. E' un contesto diverso, ma il paragone regge. Tutti quanti siamo un po' manipolabili e a volte è questo che ci fa prendere una decisione, anche se non ne siamo proprio convinti.


Pensa che una bella fetta dell'elettorato decide nel tragitto che compie da casa al seggio...maro'...


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma tu quando io scrivo 'avere bisogno di una persona' tu leggi' potrebbe servirmi'? cazzerola, c'è una bella differenza.
> io degli altri ho bisogno perchè ci vivo in mezzo, non posso prescindere dalla loro esistenza, con un bisogno che varia da caso a caso. Ma non me ne servo.
> E dato che con gli altri mi relaziono, posso solo illudermi di poter prescindere dal loro giudizio, perchè il loro comportamento nei miei confronti sarà conseguente ed io lo dovrò subire, quindi con vari gradi me ne dovrò interessare.
> Questo passivamente.
> ...


Avere bisogno di una persona vuol dire servirsenem se trovi quella che fa al caso tuo. Ti fa piacere pensare di no, ma è così, ed anche se ti da l'idea di una cosa malvagia e da brutte persone, in realtà non è così. Se hai bisogno di una persona, quale che ne sia la ragione, per soddisfare una tua necessità te ne devi servire. E' un dato di fatto. 
Poi: non è che uno ha bisogno degli altri perchè ci vive in mezzo. Io mica ho bisogno, boh, del mio condominio. O del mio quartiere. O anche del mio paese. No. Ho bisogno dei miei affetti. Di quelli sì. Non di tutta l'umanità, del mio paese, del mio quartiere o del mio condominio, di cui francamente il giudizio, e torniamo a bomba, m'importa meno di zero.


----------



## Buscopann (27 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Avere bisogno di una persona vuol dire servirsenem se trovi quella che fa al caso tuo. Ti fa piacere pensare di no, ma è così, ed anche se ti da l'idea di una cosa malvagia e da brutte persone, in realtà non è così. Se hai bisogno di una persona, quale che ne sia la ragione, per soddisfare una tua necessità te ne devi servire. E' un dato di fatto.
> Poi: non è che uno ha bisogno degli altri perchè ci vive in mezzo. Io mica ho bisogno, boh, del mio condominio. O del mio quartiere. O anche del mio paese. No. Ho bisogno dei miei affetti. Di quelli sì. Non di tutta l'umanità, del mio* paese, del mio quartiere *o del mio condominio, di cui francamente il giudizio, e torniamo a bomba, m'importa meno di zero.


Si..però...senza il quartiere..il paese..la città...Dove minchia lo vai a comprare il pane? 
Non si può limitare il bisogno degli altri solo agli affetti. La vita sociale è obbligatoriamente molto più di questo. A meno che uno non scelga di vivere in una grotta sopra a un monte e di ricevere qualche amico di tanto in tanto per cena.

Buscopann


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2014)

*Eretteo*



free ha detto:


> ma se per caso arriva Eretteo con le ruote sgonfie, gliele si gonfia oppure no?
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:


Eretteo?:rotfl::rotfl:da quando gli ho dedicato un pò di attenzione si vede molto meno....chissà perchè....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Si..però...senza il quartiere..il paese..la città...Dove minchia lo vai a comprare il pane?
> Non si può limitare il bisogno degli altri solo agli affetti. La vita sociale è obbligatoriamente molto più di questo. A meno che uno non scelga di vivere in una grotta sopra a un monte e di ricevere qualche amico di tanto in tanto per cena.
> 
> Buscopann


Ma io parlo dell'importanza del giudizio degli altri, di chiunque a parte quelli che contano per me, nell'economia della mia vita. Cioè, se il panettiere pensa che sono uno stronzo non m'importa nulla, basta che mi venda il pane.


----------



## Sterminator (27 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Avere bisogno di una persona vuol dire servirsenem se trovi quella che fa al caso tuo. Ti fa piacere pensare di no, ma è così, ed anche se ti da l'idea di una cosa malvagia e da brutte persone, in realtà non è così. Se hai bisogno di una persona, quale che ne sia la ragione, per soddisfare una tua necessità te ne devi servire. E' un dato di fatto.
> Poi: non è che uno ha bisogno degli altri perchè ci vive in mezzo. Io mica ho bisogno, boh, del mio condominio. O del mio quartiere. O anche del mio paese. No. Ho bisogno dei miei affetti. Di quelli sì. Non di tutta l'umanità, del mio paese, del mio quartiere o del mio condominio, di cui francamente il giudizio, e torniamo a bomba, m'importa meno di zero.


Ancora?

tu ci tieni ai giudizi pure qua come nel tuo condominio....

figurati se ai tuoi "affetti" gli altri condomini annassero a di' pure che sei un pezzo di merda essendo loro all'oscuro...per dire...


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ancora?
> 
> tu ci tieni dei giudizi pure qua come nel tuo condominio....
> 
> figurati se ai tuoi "affetti" gli altri condomini annassero a di' che sei un pezzo di merda...per dire...


Ma lo diranno pure, figurati. Qua poi, tendezialmente, m'importa ancora meno.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io parlo dell'importanza del giudizio degli altri, di chiunque a parte quelli che contano per me, nell'economia della mia vita. Cioè, se il panettiere pensa che sono uno stronzo non m'importa nulla, basta che mi venda il pane.


poi ti dà quello che gli è caduto per terra


----------



## Buscopann (27 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io parlo dell'importanza del giudizio degli altri, di chiunque a parte quelli che contano per me, nell'economia della mia vita. *Cioè, se il panettiere pensa che sono uno stronzo non m'importa nulla, basta che mi venda il pane*.


Su questo non ci piove.
Però il giudizio degli altri può essere anche importante per migliorarsi. Se con i miei amici vado d'accordo, ma per tutto il resto del mondo sono uno stronzo io mi farei un esame di coscienza. Forse c'è qualcosa che non va e sono davvero uno stronzo. Se invece è solo il panettiere che me lo dice chi se ne frega. E vado pure a comprare il pane da un'altra parte.

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (27 Febbraio 2014)

*comunque*

la gente esprime pareri e giudizi anche quando non richiesti...percio'....non si scappa lo stesso....
che poii ti escono da un orecchio va bene, ma dall altro ci entrano sempre...
nel mio caso per esempio il mio cervello e' talmente sviluppato e possente che i giudizi non riescono a uscire perche non passano...restano bloccati all interno...capite?
e' una questione di intelligenza


----------



## Sterminator (27 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma lo diranno pure, figurati. Qua poi, tendezialmente, m'importa ancora meno.


Ma ragioni proprio a capocchia e spero per te che lo faccia solo perche' hai preso na' certa impostazione e non voj fa' retromarcia...

ritorno al caso piu' eclatante...sei un mignottone che se' scopato 3/4 de palazzina tua e nun te darebbe fastidio che in ascensore gli altri, a te o davanti ai tuoi figli O FIGLIE,  peggio, facessero i discorsetti, le battutine e le allusioni che se possono fa in casi simili?...nooooo...

mah, vabbe'...saro' strano io ....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> poi ti dà quello che gli è caduto per terra


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma checcazzo c'hai oggi?...:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ma checcazzo c'hai oggi?...:rotfl:


perchè, non è così?:rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ma checcazzo c'hai oggi?...:rotfl:


Sbriciolata in fase kreti è uno spasso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2014)

*sI*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> poi ti dà quello che gli è caduto per terra


E averci languidamente pisciato sopra.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E averci languidamente pisciato sopra.


ennò che quello si vede. Manchi di fantasia:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè, non è così?:rotfl:


haj voja...e' l'immagine evocata a freddo che scompiscia...:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (27 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sbriciolata in fase kreti è uno spasso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Anche non in fase kreti...


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2014)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ennò che quello si vede. Manchi di fantasia:rotfl:


Parlamo di jb.....non è proprio sveglissimo.


----------



## Buscopann (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Anche non in fase kreti...


Mò non esagerare..altrimenti si monta la testa 

Buscopann


----------



## Sterminator (27 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mò non esagerare..altrimenti si monta la testa
> 
> Buscopann


ormai ildanno e' fatto.....


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> poi ti dà quello che gli è caduto per terra


Può darsi, ma non credere che magari con te non lo farebbe.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Parlamo di jb.....non è proprio sveglissimo.


dici che ha sempre pensato che il pane fosse troppo cotto?:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Può darsi, ma non credere che magari con te non lo farebbe.


te la sei presa?


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Su questo non ci piove.
> Però il giudizio degli altri può essere anche importante per migliorarsi. Se con i miei amici vado d'accordo, ma per tutto il resto del mondo sono uno stronzo io mi farei un esame di coscienza. Forse c'è qualcosa che non va e sono davvero uno stronzo. Se invece è solo il panettiere che me lo dice chi se ne frega. E vado pure a comprare il pane da un'altra parte.
> 
> Buscopann


E se sono uno stronzo sarò uno stronzo. Che devo dirti. Nel senso che non è che si può piacere a tutti, ovviamente, ma se uno non piace a nessuno, come dici tu, è ben al di là di qualsiasi recupero tranne forse se è la Vigilia di Natale e ci sono i fantasmi.


----------



## Buscopann (27 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E se sono uno stronzo sarò uno stronzo. Che devo dirti. Nel senso che non è che si può piacere a tutti, ovviamente, ma se uno non piace a nessuno, come dici tu, è ben al di là di qualsiasi recupero tranne forse se è la Vigilia di Natale e ci sono i fantasmi.


Io penso invece che il giudizio degli altri, unito a tante altre cose, sia stata una delle componenti che mi abbia permesso di dovenire una persona migliore rispetto a quella che ero. O forse peggiore. Dipende dai punti di vista. Ma ritengo sia impossibile fare spallucce, anche inconsciamente, di fronte all'opinione che gli altri hanno di noi. Soprattutto se c'è convergenza di opinioni

Buscopann


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma ragioni proprio a capocchia e spero per te che lo faccia solo perche' hai preso na' certa impostazione e non voj fa' retromarcia...
> 
> ritorno al caso piu' eclatante...sei un mignottone che se' scopato 3/4 de palazzina tua e nun te darebbe fastidio che in ascensore gli altri, a te o davanti ai tuoi figli O FIGLIE, peggio, facessero i discorsetti, le battutine e le allusioni che se possono fa in casi simili?...nooooo...
> 
> mah, vabbe'...saro' strano io ....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma sapersi comportare in società è un altro discorso. E' come se io venissi invitato a casa tua a cena e ad una certa mettessi i piedi sul tavolo. Per carità, magari tu sarai pure abituato, ma è realmente un'altra cosa che non c'entra nulla con quello di cui si parlava, diciamo.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> te la sei presa?


No no, di che. Perchè? E' che davvero ste cose le fanno.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io penso invece che il giudizio degli altri, unito a tante altre cose, sia stata una delle componenti che mi abbia permesso di dovenire una persona migliore rispetto a quella che ero. O forse peggiore. *Dipende dai punti di vista.* Ma ritengo sia impossibile fare spallucce, anche inconsciamente, di fronte all'opinione che gli altri hanno di noi. Soprattutto se c'è convergenza di opinioni
> 
> Buscopann



Ecco, ed a parte qualche eccezione, preferisco la mia stupidità a qualla degli altri, eventualmente.


----------



## lolapal (27 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io penso invece che il giudizio degli altri, unito a tante altre cose, sia stata una delle componenti che mi abbia permesso di dovenire una persona migliore rispetto a quella che ero. O forse peggiore. Dipende dai punti di vista. Ma ritengo sia impossibile fare spallucce, anche inconsciamente, di fronte all'opinione che gli altri hanno di noi. Soprattutto se c'è convergenza di opinioni
> 
> Buscopann


Sono d'accordo con te. In fondo, siamo animali sociali e, volenti o nolenti, il modo in cui ci vedono gli altri è importante.
Non bisogna, però, farsi paralizzare da questo o diventare delle banderuole per piacere a tutti i costi. Cercare di essere più onesti possibile...


----------



## Buscopann (27 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te. In fondo, siamo animali sociali e, volenti o nolenti, il modo in cui ci vedono gli altri è importante.
> *Non bisogna, però, farsi paralizzare da questo o diventare delle banderuole per piacere a tutti i costi*. Cercare di essere più onesti possibile...


Esatto. Il migliorarsi deve essere un atto di amor proprio, non per amor degli altri. Però gli altri possono certamente aiutarci in questo.

Buscopann


----------



## lolapal (27 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Esatto. Il migliorarsi deve essere un atto di amor proprio, non per amor degli altri. Però *gli altri possono certamente aiutarci* in questo.
> 
> Buscopann


Sì, sicuramente... non è uno dei motivi per cui stiamo anche qui?


----------



## Buscopann (27 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sì, sicuramente... non è uno dei motivi per cui stiamo anche qui?


Io credo di sì..ma J&B non lo ammetterebbe mai secondo me 

Buscopann


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2014)

*Lola*



lolapal ha detto:


> Sì, sicuramente... non è uno dei motivi per cui stiamo anche qui?


Ottimo,grande verità!Io sono qui per aiutarvi.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> la mia pazienza, dici??


La chiacchera...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (27 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io credo di sì..ma J&B non lo ammetterebbe mai secondo me
> 
> Buscopann


Il fatto che non lo ammetta, non significa che possa non importargli. 



oscuro ha detto:


> Ottimo,grande verità!Io sono qui per aiutarvi.


E a te chi ti aiuta?


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2014)

*Lola*



lolapal ha detto:


> Il fatto che non lo ammetta, non significa che possa non importargli.
> 
> 
> 
> E a te chi ti aiuta?


Purtroppo non mi può aiutare nessuno.Solo nostro signore.


----------



## lolapal (27 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Purtroppo non mi può aiutare nessuno.Solo nostro signore.


Sei credente? 

apa:


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2014)

*SI*



lolapal ha detto:


> Sei credente?
> 
> apa:


A modo mio si.


----------



## lolapal (27 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A modo mio si.


Ok.
Ritengo che vivere la spiritualità in maniera soggettiva, sia uno dei modi più onesti per farlo.

:smile:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nel migliore dei mondi possibili, quello senza ipocrisia.
> Nel nostro, mi pare, ma sarò stata sfigata io, che le cose vadano assai diversamente.
> Di solito diamo di noi, chi più, chi meno, l'immagine che ci è utile, che giudichiamo consona... quindi la calibriamo relativamente all'altro.
> Se devo andare ad un colloquio di lavoro non mi metto gli anfibi e i jeans, banalmente.


C'è una bella differenza tra l'usare il registro comunicativo adeguato alla situazione, anche attraverso il linguaggio non verbale e la comunicazione degli abiti e fingere di essere una dama di san vincenzo e poi vivere da pornostar così come simulare di essere una dea del sesso ed essere una mogli fedele, timida e riservata (sempre per fare due esempi estremi). Penso che si sia condizionati dalla reputazione solo se ci si mette o trova in situazioni di quel tipo in cui, non so per quali ragioni, ci si sente costrette ad apparire diverse da quel che si è.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mica tanto. Ci sottoponiamo al giudizio degli altri, anche quando ci giudicano per cose ininfluenti nel contesto o che non li riguardano.
> Se non ne teniamo conto è perchè ce lo possiamo permettere.
> Ma ce lo possiamo permettere relativamente ad ogni situazione.
> Sostanzialmente possiamo prescindere dal giudizio degli altri quando non abbiamo bisogno di loro.
> E credo siano poche le persone che non hanno bisogno degli altri, prima o poi.


Il discorso era far dipendere o no le proprie scelte dai pettegolezzi. Invece l'importanza della reputazione è evidente.
Io, dicevo per me, sono interessata alla reputazione solo presso le persone che stimo.
Suppongo che ci sarà chi mi considera un poveretta cornuta ma l'opinione di chi utilizza certi schemi non mi interessa. E la mia vita non dipende da queste opinioni e non so come potrebbe.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, ma un colloquio di lavoro è un discorso, la vita in generale evidentemente un altro. Cioè, se io datore di lavoro devo scegliere tra più potenziali dipendenti/collaboratori è chairo che dovrà fare una valutazione, ancorchè parziale, dei soggetti per scegliere il più adatto. Lo so io e lo sanno i candidati perchè è NORMALE valutar ed in quel contesto e NATURALE che chi si candida si sottopone implicitamente ad un giudizio perchè è l'unica maniera di stabilire chi andrà dove.
> Allargare il discorso a tutta la vita però no. Ou. Io mica mi sottopongo al giudizio altrui. Chi vuole giudica indipendentemente da un mio eventualissimo sottostare volontario ad un giudizio. E proprio perchè non ho, fondamentalmente, alcun controllo sulle opinioni altrui circa me stesso (tranne quello poche persone di cui mi interesso), non è che mi frega nulla di cosa pensano di me e cosa dicono al mio riguardo. Se dovessi pensare di continuo a conformarmi a cosa si aspettano gli altri da me perchè domani potrei averne bisogno sarei un ipocrita puro e semplice. Se domani avrò bisogno di qualcuno che, eventualmente, non ha un buona opinione di me o non otterrò nulla o lo otterrò comunque. Punto.


Ecco.


----------



## Sterminator (27 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sapersi comportare in società è un altro discorso. E' come se io venissi invitato a casa tua a cena e ad una certa mettessi i piedi sul tavolo. Per carità, magari tu sarai pure abituato, ma è realmente un'altra cosa che non c'entra nulla con quello di cui si parlava, diciamo.


Per me invece non c'entra un cazzo cio' che hai teste' affermato riguardo l'educazione mentre l'esempio sempre per me, del mignottone e' il piu' significativo che si possa fare per chiudere il cerchio dei condizionamenti a cui siamo soggetti volenti o nolenti e se nun c'arrivi a me sinceramente frega un chez, tanto mangio e dormo istess'...


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Certo. E non dico che bisogni farlo, o che sia giusto o che sia furbo farlo.
> Ma resta il fatto che di continuo gli altri ci giudicano e noi li giudichiamo. Tu sei un esempio abbastanza lampante di questo. In questo senso intendevo il mio 'ci sottoponiamo': che lo vogliamo o no.
> Poi sta a noi scegliere se curarci o meno del giudizio degli altri: io personalmente non considero una debolezza tenere in considerazione un punto di vista diverso dal mio.
> Dal momento che lo prendo in considerazione, posso condividerlo o no.
> ...


Può essere ma certamente non accade. Non credo che nessuna delle due stimi l'altra.
Infatti è un buon espediente narrativo immaginare di costringere due personaggi così diversi a doversi confrontare perché in pratica non accade.


----------



## Sterminator (27 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te. In fondo, siamo animali sociali e, volenti o nolenti, il modo in cui ci vedono gli altri è importante.
> Non bisogna, però, farsi paralizzare da questo o diventare delle banderuole per piacere a tutti i costi. Cercare di essere più onesti possibile...


Ma oltre che importante e' proprio determinante, come scrivevo prima, se vuoi essere accettato in una comunita'...

la selezione a cui ti sottopongono all'ingresso per entrare in un gruppo qualsiasi, come si fa se non esprimendo giudizi/opinioni su di te?...


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Per me invece non c'entra un cazzo cio' che hai teste' affermato riguardo l'educazione mentre l'esempio sempre per me, del mignottone e' il piu' significativo che si possa fare per chiudere il cerchio dei condizionamenti a cui siamo soggetti volenti o nolenti e se nun c'arrivi a me sinceramente frega un chez, tanto mangio e dormo istess'...


Secondo te Jessica Rizzo si aspetta che nel condominio pensino che è una dama di san vincenzo?
Ha fatto una scelta e ne paga le conseguenze e ne era ben consapevole quando le ha fatte.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Per me invece non c'entra un cazzo cio' che hai teste' affermato riguardo l'educazione mentre l'esempio sempre per me, del mignottone e' il piu' significativo che si possa fare per chiudere il cerchio dei condizionamenti a cui siamo soggetti volenti o nolenti e se nun c'arrivi a me sinceramente frega un chez, tanto mangio e dormo istess'...


Come no. Magna e dormi.


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma oltre che importante e' proprio determinante, come scrivevo prima, se vuoi essere accettato in una comunita'...
> 
> la selezione a cui ti sottopongono all'ingresso per entrare in un gruppo qualsiasi, come si fa se non esprimendo giudizi/opinioni su di te?...




Nel mio campo, le donne sono ancora in lotta per arrivare alla stessa considerazione -reale non apparente!- e possibilità che hanno i colleghi maschi. Alla base, sempre più femmine, con risultati in media nettamente superiori a quelli dei maschi, e poi, ta-da! magia! ai livelli alti la maggioranza è nettamente maschile, i maschi guadagnano di più etc etc.

Va da sè che non sono ben viste le donne che vestono da "zoccole", che un pettegolezzo gira con più facilità di un raffreddore -e non passa mai- e che il numero di donne di cui si dice che hanno fatto carriera con la patatina non è zero.
Viene spontaneo pensare che sia meglio, molto meglio adeguarsi. E in effetti quelle che non si adeguano spiccano eccome...

Ma mi ricordo soprattutto di una. Bella donna, anche se un pochino in là con gli anni. Vestitini osè e tutti frilli. Gran nomea di zoccola, e in questo caso, sembra sia proprio vero 
E tutti a parlare male alle sue spalle. Ma come si veste, ma non ha decoro, ma stona, ma dovrebbe adeguarsi, ma così...

Bo. Sì, spiccava e tutto. Però diamine, lei si sentiva bene così, stava bene così, l'ha messa nel sedere a tanti visto che ha fatto una bellissima carriera, e va a lavoro come diamine le pare, sentendosi completamente a suo agio.

Una figa insomma 

Pratchett inlove parla del "crab's bucket". I granchi, non serve che metti un coperchio sopra il loro contenitore. Perchè appena uno cerca di uscire, viene bloccato da tutti gli altri, che gli si intrecciano ovunque.
Il crub bucket spesso ce l'abbiamo in testa, in realtà non capita nulla, in genere,  se facciamo qualcosa che "stona".


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Nel mio campo, le donne sono ancora in lotta per arrivare alla stessa considerazione -reale non apparente!- e possibilità che hanno i colleghi maschi. Alla base, sempre più femmine, con risultati in media nettamente superiori a quelli dei maschi, e poi, ta-da! magia! ai livelli alti la maggioranza è nettamente maschile, i maschi guadagnano di più etc etc.
> 
> Va da sè che non sono ben viste le donne che vestono da "zoccole", che un pettegolezzo gira con più facilità di un raffreddore -e non passa mai- e che il numero di donne di cui si dice che hanno fatto carriera con la patatina non è zero.
> Viene spontaneo pensare che sia meglio, molto meglio adeguarsi. E in effetti quelle che non si adeguano spiccano eccome...
> ...


:up:


----------



## Sterminator (27 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Secondo te Jessica Rizzo si aspetta che nel condominio pensino che è una dama di san vincenzo?
> Ha fatto una scelta e ne paga le conseguenze e ne era ben consapevole quando le ha fatte.


Brune' ma tu sei na' pornostar?...e da quando?...parliamone...:mrgreen:

il ragionamento verte solo sulle persone normali come me e presumo te..:mrgreen:... che ce frega delle pornostar che sanno benissimo che si devono prendere tutto er cucuzzaro...

ma te invece,nel caso menzionato dell'esserti fatta 3/4 de palazzina tua, in ascensore nun faresti na' piega se con i tuoi figli, quelli del piano di sopra se dessero de gomito facendoti pure battutine?...te vorrei proprio vede'...:mrgreen:

che poi ce sta na' folla de persone normali che se ne frega delle professioniste con minore dignita' pure rispetto a quelle che lo fanno per mestiere....o non ti risultano manco queste?...

mo' continua ad arrampicarte sugli specchi facendo la scema pe' non anna' in guerra...


----------



## Sterminator (27 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Nel mio campo, le donne sono ancora in lotta per arrivare alla stessa considerazione -reale non apparente!- e possibilità che hanno i colleghi maschi. Alla base, sempre più femmine, con risultati in media nettamente superiori a quelli dei maschi, e poi, ta-da! magia! ai livelli alti la maggioranza è nettamente maschile, i maschi guadagnano di più etc etc.
> 
> Va da sè che non sono ben viste le donne che vestono da "zoccole", che un pettegolezzo gira con più facilità di un raffreddore -e non passa mai- e che il numero di donne di cui si dice che hanno fatto carriera con la patatina non è zero.
> Viene spontaneo pensare che sia meglio, molto meglio adeguarsi. E in effetti quelle che non si adeguano spiccano eccome...
> ...


E tu ne conosci tante di zoccole col pelo sullo stomaco talmente lungo da fottersene nell'ambito di lavoro?

tu sai se se ne sbatteva anche in zona sua?...dentro il suo palazzo?....nella scuola dei suoi figli?....

te sembrano comportamenti cosi' diffusi pur stando nel 2014?...

e fallo pure te, zoccoleggia col tuo capo come vorresti fa' e co' gli altri e poi vieni qua e ce racconti.... 

D'ACCCOOORRDOOOO????

pero' t'anticipo che non ti diro' che sei un tipo figo come hai detto tu di quella, ma un po' mignotta....sei sempre d'accordo?...


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Brune' ma tu sei na' pornostar?...e da quando?...parliamone...:mrgreen:
> 
> il ragionamento verte solo sulle persone normali come me e presumo te..:mrgreen:... che ce frega delle pornostar che sanno benissimo che si devono prendere tutto er cucuzzaro...
> 
> ...


Ma chi si fa 3/4 della palazzina immagino che sia altrettanto consapevole quanto Jessica Rizzo di esporsi al giudizio altrui e di doverne pagare le conseguenze, così come delle conseguenze per i suoi figli.
Però se si è fatta 3/4 della palazzina sarà criticata da una minoranza :carneval:
Ma in che razza di condominio abiti?!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
A parte che la gente è meno perfida di come l'hai conosciuta tu e so di prostitute che sono trattate con rispetto.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma chi si fa 3/4 della palazzina immagino che sia altrettanto consapevole quanto Jessica Rizzo di esporsi al giudizio altrui e che ne pagherà le conseguenze come i suoi figli.
> Però se si è fatta 3/4 della palazzina sarà criticata da una minoranza :carneval:
> Ma in che razza di condominio abiti?!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Quello che ti sfugge è solo che una come Jessica Rizzo
è tutta orientata solamente a esporsi al giudizio dei suoi fans.

Una come Jessica rizzo
non abita certo in un condominio

ed è inavvicinabile a chi non è del sistema...

Ricorda che il mondo di Jessica è fatto da:
Tu devi pagare per sognarmi
Tu devi pagare per farti le seghe guardandomi.

Non usare acriticamente questo personaggio.

Come se fosse na battona da condominio....voglio dire...

Non a caso la signora...
Dopo aver finito con il porno e dopo aver guadagnato con i film, s'è buttata nei club privè...ed è perfino oggetto di processi per evasione fiscale....

Figurati te che se ne frega lei dei poracci che vivono nei condomini...


----------



## Tubarao (27 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> si in realta' dipende. a me l irritazione da razzista ottuso stimola ancora di piu. ci deve essere un motivo per cui la pensi cosi.....fammici arrivare pure a me (non a pensarla cosi ovviamente, a capire perhce la pensi cosi)
> altrimenti, per quanto certe ragioni siano sbagliate, non si arrivera mai a capire nulla fino in fondo.
> La signora che abbandona il cane e' solo da prendere a sberle, farla slaire in macchina e lasciarla a meta della roma l aquila.
> perche non c'e' nessuna ideologia dietro....solo tanto egoismo e poco rispetto della natura e dei suoi figli



Perchè sei girigia ?
Libera spazio per i pm.
Movite.


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Perchè sei girigia ?
> Libera spazio per i pm.
> Movite.


Cancellat in automatico per mail disattiva ora è miss caciotta.


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E tu ne conosci tante di zoccole col pelo sullo stomaco talmente lungo da fottersene nell'ambito di lavoro?
> 
> tu sai se se ne sbatteva anche in zona sua?...dentro il suo palazzo?....nella scuola dei suoi figli?....
> 
> ...



non so perchè ma al tuo primo D'ACCORDOOO ho visto sid il bradipo che sfida Manny a costruire un rifugio  carinissimo 

No non ce ne sono molte. 
Me ne importa poco della zoccolaggine, bello peró che una persona sia cosí sicura di sè da feegarsene di ogni altra cosa.

no, se vai da Fra e le dici una cosa brutta sulla sua mamma pago qualcuno perchè ti spezzi qualcosa. E non lo faccio di persona solo perchè vorrei evitare la galera se no con piacere


----------



## Sterminator (28 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma chi si fa 3/4 della palazzina immagino che sia altrettanto consapevole quanto Jessica Rizzo di esporsi al giudizio altrui e di doverne pagare le conseguenze, così come delle conseguenze per i suoi figli.
> Però se si è fatta 3/4 della palazzina sarà criticata da una minoranza :carneval:
> Ma in che razza di condominio abiti?!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> A parte che la gente è meno perfida di come l'hai conosciuta tu e so di prostitute che sono trattate con rispetto.


Nel mio condominio, purtroppo, nun me pare che ci sia granche' di movimento, pero' te volevo ave' pe' condomina pe' vede' se veramente i tuoi movimenti erano impermiabili ai giudizi dell'altri..ce credo proprio...idem nella scuola dove lavori....:mrgreen:

me sa che te la racconti alla grande anche in questo caso, come l'altra parte da fffenomena che raccontavi de fa' sangue come er primo giorno pure co' na' tuta anticopula ad un maritozzo qualsiasi...:mrgreen:

pero' concordi sul finale con cio' che dicevo io, cioe' che le mignotte professioniste hanno piu' dignita' de 'na milf e so' trattate si' co' piu' rispetto...chissa' perche'...:mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (28 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Nel mio condominio, purtroppo, nun me pare che ci sia granche' di movimento, pero' te volevo ave' pe' condomina pe' vede' se veramente i tuoi movimenti erano impermiabili ai giudizi dell'altri..ce credo proprio...idem nella scuola dove lavori....:mrgreen:
> 
> me sa che te la racconti alla grande anche in questo caso, come l'altra parte da fffenomena che raccontavi de fa' sangue come er primo giorno pure co' na' tuta anticopula ad un maritozzo qualsiasi...:mrgreen:
> 
> pero' concordi sul finale con cio' che dicevo io, cioe' che le mignotte professioniste hanno piu' dignita' de 'na milf e so' trattate si' co' piu' rispetto...chissa' perche'...:mrgreen:



vivi in un condominio????
mi immagino le assemblee...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


signori, 
Stermy...presidente...


----------



## Sterminator (28 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> non so perchè ma al tuo primo D'ACCORDOOO ho visto sid il bradipo che sfida Manny a costruire un rifugio  carinissimo
> 
> No non ce ne sono molte.
> Me ne importa poco della zoccolaggine, bello peró che una persona sia cosí sicura di sè da feegarsene di ogni altra cosa.
> ...


Ma lo vedi che te sei n'artra che vole fa' l'emancipata ed evoluta a chiacchiere come Brunetta?....

Te, se zoccoleggi devi esserne fiera perche' e' una conquista ed anzi devi anche insegnare con orgoglio l'arte alle future generazioni, oseno' rischi di allevare generazioni di repressi ed infelici....tu vuoi questo?...

ti sara' puntualmente rinfacciato dalla ex creatura, sappilo...


----------



## Sterminator (28 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> vivi in un condominio????
> mi immagino le assemblee...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> ...


E vivo in un condominio si', ma manco er consigliere faccio...nun me meritano...


----------



## Spider (28 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E vivo in un condominio si', ma manco er consigliere faccio...nun me meritano...


cci credo,
 per fare il consigliere...come minimo devi saper leggere e scrivere!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (28 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> cci credo,
> per fare il consigliere...come minimo devi saper leggere e scrivere!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


te rasun'...ma come sei in grado de scrive tu l'abbiamo constatato tutti...

e stamo ancora a ride...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (28 Febbraio 2014)

che portinaie...


----------



## Buscopann (28 Febbraio 2014)

Voglio arrivare a 4000...


----------



## Buscopann (28 Febbraio 2014)

Ecco fatto!


----------



## Buscopann (28 Febbraio 2014)

Merda...3990..ho sbagliato i calcoli..


----------



## Buscopann (28 Febbraio 2014)

ce la fò


----------



## Buscopann (28 Febbraio 2014)

con pazienza


----------



## Buscopann (28 Febbraio 2014)

e tanta vaselina


----------



## Buscopann (28 Febbraio 2014)

anche l'elefante


----------



## Buscopann (28 Febbraio 2014)

sodomizza la formichina


----------



## Buscopann (28 Febbraio 2014)

-3


----------



## Buscopann (28 Febbraio 2014)

sono a un passo


----------



## Buscopann (28 Febbraio 2014)

arrivo a braccia alzate come Gimondi


----------



## Buscopann (28 Febbraio 2014)

*4000!!!!!

:strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso:*


----------



## Sterminator (28 Febbraio 2014)

fankul... per  un pelo...


----------



## Buscopann (28 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> primoooo...:rotfl:


Stermi....

:dito:


----------



## Sterminator (28 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Stermi....
> 
> :dito:


a soreta...

m'ha distratto fiammetta co' la maremma maiala...


----------

